# Halios Seaforth



## The0retical (Oct 13, 2013)

Jason put this up on instagram last night apparently:











> *halioswatchesHere's a preview of the 40mm Seaforth. The line will include fixed and rotating bezel versions in a number of dial configs. The sunburst blue I talked about in the last post is confirmed, as is a black gloss dial. The pastel blue on the bottom is just a mock-up that I think looks neat, but likely not popular so it won't make it to production. Any thoughts on other dial colours you'd like to see? I am hoping that this can replace the Tropik as the smaller diver in my lineup, so I kept a number of design elements the same. And I regret any migraines caused by that infamous split view.*


Light on the details right now but for those looking for a sub 42mm watch there's another option coming to market soon.

*also yes I apparently did spell *teaser* wrong


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaer*

Interesting. I'll be looking forward to seeing more of the case.


----------



## climbsmountains86 (Apr 12, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaer*

Good to see the smaller sizes aren't being completely forgotten about....

This looks good - keen for more info and images.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

...and I've edited the title for you.


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'd get the pastel blue dial in a heartbeat.

Killing Confusion by Eliminating Options.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Looks like Tropik, which is 41mm, and as the post says it's to replace Tropik, so probably not much new.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I think it's pretty cool 
40mm no bezel is a fantastic idea I also like the crown guard on this that's a very good idea 
40mm with no bezel or with the thin bezel will I think look bigger than sizes suggest because of the bigger dial face


----------



## The0retical (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Bradjhomes said:


> ...and I've edited the title for you.


You're a man among men sir. Thank you.

On the subject of the Seaforth I'd also buy that pastel blue one if it came to market. You'll also note that the Seaforth has crown guards whereas the Tropik SS did not.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Monkeynuts said:


> I think it's pretty cool
> 40mm no bezel is a fantastic idea I also like the crown guard on this that's a very good idea
> 40mm with no bezel or with the thin bezel will I think look bigger than sizes suggest because of the bigger dial face


Seems to be fixed bezel and regular bezel options (like the Tropik B&SS), rather than no bezel.


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

That's one of the most promising new watches I've seen in a while. Great looks, perfect size for smaller wrists. Excited to see this develop.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Looks promising! I really hope a white dial will be available, like for the Tropik SS


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I wish this was larger.  I missed out on the Tropik because of size and I will miss out on this one too.

There's always the Laguna II.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Interesting! Ever since I got my Damasko da36 I kinda like the 40mm!... Says the man who just got a 43mm Aquis...

/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## dji27 (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I hope that this doesn't mean that the oft-delayed next shipment of Tropik SS this winter will now be cancelled.


----------



## NorCalCruzin (May 24, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Can't wait for the 42


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



The0retical said:


> You're a man among men sir. Thank you.
> 
> On the subject of the Seaforth I'd also buy that pastel blue one if it came to market. You'll also note that the Seaforth has crown guards whereas the Tropik SS did not.


My first thought was, nice light blue. I would buy it also


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



dji27 said:


> I hope that this doesn't mean that the oft-delayed next shipment of Tropik SS this winter will now be cancelled.


Jason said it depends on how the new 40mm is received.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Sizes can be very deceptive 
here is my sif nart which is 40mm in between the tropik at 42mm and the puck at a massive 47mm


----------



## SilverKast (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Interesting, I've really liked Halios and I loved my Tropik and Delfin!


----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I hope he makes the darker blue with the sterile bezel. Halios is cranking out some great watches.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## climbsmountains86 (Apr 12, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Agreed. Interestingly enough, there's a store in my local area that won't buy and resell many second hand mid-tier swiss brands, but are happy to take Halios and OWC - They guy who runs the place reckons they hold better resale and the value compared to many swiss brands means they are easier for him to sell. He's had vintage Omegas in the window for months that he can't move but a Tropik and OWC were sold within a day...


----------



## rjh01 (Jun 7, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

interesting simple clean design. it's like a tropik evolution.

i usually prefer more blingy divers, but this seems ok.


----------



## Shaun Farrier (Jun 30, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I completely agree. That dial color looks killer.

Halios does some fine work, especially for the price.


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Love the looks of this design so far, especially that sunburst blue dial. If it is to be the same deep sunburst blue as on the Tropik B's, that will be a huge winner. Refreshing to see awesome diver designs coming out in <42mm sizes.

Going to be following closely. Proud to see such awesome designs coming out of a local brand!


----------



## Quahogger (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Love it. Both of those blue dials are beautiful.


----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Black bezel and a light blue dial would be my buy it now combo. I hope they come with a Oris type tropic vintage strap? or mesh.

Its time for me to accept that 40mm is proper for my everyday wear.


----------



## FourBells (Dec 14, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Colours? Well what is the story of the Seaforth? If it is a distinctive modern watch then pastels could work -- blue, tan (RGB ~ 244 323 192), mint green (RGB 160 +/- 12 215 +/- 6 197 +/- 8), brilliant green, or purple. If it is a tool watch, say informed by the military meaning of the name Seaforth, then maybe adopt a CADPAT dial and patterns.


----------



## rudyr (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I think it's well established at this point that Halios holds value well. The designs are well thought out, a lot of quality for the price, and low production runs. This is one of the few brands I'd opt to purchase new vs. used.


----------



## debasercl (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'm saving for one, ideally pastel with black bezel and tropic strap, that would be a dream!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Damn. Totally missed this and right on for kicking this up.
Always a fan of the pieces that Jason throws out and will be following.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Any news about where this model stands??

Happy weekend!


----------



## dapurdie (Jul 17, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Agreed, pastel blue with black bezel and brown leather strap would look great. Would also think the pastel blue would look incredible with a bronze case.


----------



## The0retical (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jguitron said:


> Any news about where this model stands??
> 
> Happy weekend!


Just a case render







Would you look at that dome? Yea....

My fingers already on the button for a Puck. This ones going to be a bit yet from what I gather though I'm pretty interested in something else a little more dressy.


----------



## KYDT (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



The0retical said:


> Light on the details right now but for those looking for a sub 42mm watch there's another option coming to market soon.
> 
> *also yes I apparently did spell *teaser* wrong


I have found myself looking for exactly that. The anticipation is killing me, and the eventual price may well kill my wallet!


----------



## mc0492 (Sep 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Not a huge fan but seems interesting! I can't wait for the Delfin run again tho


----------



## blue c lee (Jul 1, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Chiming in to hopefully be kept updated; is there a Halios newsletter that I can subscribe to?

A deep/subdued/metallic blue sunburst would be very nice, as would a dark/metallic grey brush or sunburst! b-) b-)


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



mc0492 said:


> Not a huge fan but seems interesting! I can't wait for the Delfin run again tho


x2.... I'll be in on that in a flash!


----------



## RNHC (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I wish Halios would close up the 12 o'clock marker. It always bugged me how it made Tropik look gap-toothed.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



RNHC said:


> I wish Halios would close up the 12 o'clock marker. It always bugged me how it made Tropik look gap-toothed.


Like this ?










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## boomguy57 (Mar 28, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Can't wait for more stuff from
Halios!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Interesting... It looks nice, hope the crown isn't too small as it looks like in the renderings... Then again, I was looking for Halios Tropik last year, couldn't find it, and lately I have been moving more upmarket, so I'm not sure I'd have space for it... We'll see when it arrives in 'flesh' on here in the next year


----------



## blue c lee (Jul 1, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Is there such thing as pastel blue sunbrush? It'd be like a metallic brush/finish with a tinge of sky! b-)


----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

As they say, waiting is the hardest part. Pretty pumped to learn more about these.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

The only Halios I ever owned was a yellow dialed Holotype. Hoping this will be the second one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

I've never had a Halios, but that pastel blue could change things (and the 40mm size is a bonus).


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

No updates?


----------



## Blue Note (Oct 15, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I've always wanted a Halios, their watches have classic understated elegance. But there was no new inventory of the models (e.g. Delphin) whenever I looked. The Seaforth looks VERY interesting, especially with the implied suggestion of the dial color options and the planned size. This one is worth keep an eye on its progress. Halios - please keep teasing us, we love it!


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Like wise Blue Note, I'm a big wrap for the Delphin but not available. Sounds like there is quite a bit of demand so hopefully he will re-release this model in the near future (actually Jan/Feb would be great given I'll be in Canada then).


----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Keep an eye on watch recon. There are a few delfins that pop up now and again. It will be a while until that one is released again based on what I've heard.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Looks like the lineup is out for 2017, Puck, Laguna and Seaforth coming soon.


----------



## The0retical (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*










Full render from Jason via Instagram. I'm really digging it as I've never owned an actual "sport" watch before. I still think a the light blue would be an instant winner for me.

Jason also stated that there's no plans for a bracelet. Perlon would be fun on this.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

No bracelet? I really do hope this might still might be available as an option. I'd buy the Seaforth on bracelet in a heartbeat!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Would love to see a full render of a pastel blue.....


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

The pastel blue is apparently a choice on website drop-down order menu, but does not yet allow one to secure with payment.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



tsteph12 said:


> The pastel blue is apparently a choice on website drop-down order menu, but does not yet allow one to secure with payment.


Ah! Hadn't realized they were already up on the website!

Just had a look and I think I like more than just the pastel blue. Decisions, decisions! :-d

But IF I could only have one, I'd like to check out the pastel blue first.....:think:


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Looking sharp. 
Seaforth or Puck 2.0.......decision, decision.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Any profile or case back renderings of the seaforth?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



The0retical said:


> Full render from Jason via Instagram. I'm really digging it as I've never owned an actual "sport" watch before. I still think a the light blue would be an instant winner for me.
> 
> Jason also stated that there's no plans for a bracelet. Perlon would be fun on this.


Wow. This is cool. 
Is the pricing set? How much are they going to be? 40mm?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> Wow. This is cool.
> Is the pricing set? How much are they going to be? 40mm?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check halios website. It's updated. 40mm is correct. Listed at $625

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I like it.

But very similar to the tropik.

I'd love to get one but I don't think I can hurdle the price. Be great to have a "local" watch.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jguitron said:


> Check halios website. It's updated. 40mm is correct. Listed at $625
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When i pick the blue sunburst with either bezel the delvered price to USA is $700 USD.....that is a price level that i would need to think twice about.

The new Puck comes in at the same price.....less thinking involved on the Puck

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

So they will not make the black bezel with pastel blue? That is the combo I would buy.


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Is it open to order yet? Because when I tried it just shows you the options and prices but nothing else to check out page, similar to the Tropik SS when I tried to buy it back in July.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I am a huge fan and going to get more details. 
He makes such a great product that I have no reservation about ordering a Halios. He has great CS too.

I like it better than the tropic as the lug design is better and more fluid. 
The tropic lugs were disproportionate and made the watch wear even smaller and had an abrupt height increase from lug to case top. 
This one will wear like a larger 40 I think especially without a dive bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Looks like Halios is using the 90S5 instead of the 9015 to make a true no-date watch. Other micro brands could learn a thing or two from them. Almost all micro brands using the 9015 for a no-date watch basically just cover up the date wheel. Inexcusable IMHO and an automatic no-go for me. Kudos to Halios for going the extra mile to do it right.


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> I am a huge fan and going to get more details.
> He makes such a great product that I have no reservation about ordering a Halios. He has great CS too.
> 
> I like it better than the tropic as the lug design is better and more fluid.
> ...


I agree Brice. Jason is a great guy too. The design looks like he combined the best elements of the delfin and tropik. I'm excited to see the protos. If he had a gilt dial with black bezel I'd be all over that one. As it stand right now, I'm considering either the blue with steel diving bezel or non-gilt with sapphire bezel.

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I like it a lot a lot a lot ,I'm big fan of small little brick .... house fixed bezel watches and it really does look the biz also the dome looks awesome

unfortunately though post brexit is making it over £610 and at this moment I'm on a 1 in 1 out with watches and don't want to move what I've got 
Jason definitely has the best customer service by a long way


----------



## njegos (Dec 7, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

liking the blue one.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



njegos said:


> liking the blue one.


Gorgeous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

My Halios Holotype currently is the remaining Halios watch I have and this one is a no Brainer for me . And yes Jason has legendary CS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jtbr said:


> Looking sharp.
> Seaforth or Puck 2.0.......decision, decision.


same here... or both? I am afraid I can afford just one, barely one... (because there are other must have watches, like new smaller megalodon or h2o marlin and few more...)

I probably will get new puck, hard to resist!

btw smaller Puck is on the pipeline, or not confirmed yet?


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Deepdive said:


> same here... or both? I am afraid I can afford just one, barely one... (because there are other must have watches, like new smaller megalodon or h2o marlin and few more...)
> 
> I probably will get new puck, hard to resist!
> 
> btw smaller Puck is on the pipeline, or not confirmed yet?


I recall him saying on instagram its not off the table but more or less on the back burner right now. I'm not 100% but it for sure isn't eminent.


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> When i pick the blue sunburst with either bezel the delvered price to USA is $700 USD.....that is a price level that i would need to think twice about.
> 
> The new Puck comes in at the same price.....less thinking involved on the Puck
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Any pics yet of the new Pucks!?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Opensider (Oct 12, 2012)

njegos said:


> liking the blue one.


Does anyone else think it would look better without the crown guards?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Opensider said:


> Does anyone else think it would look better without the crown guards?


Absolutely 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Opensider said:


> Does anyone else think it would look better without the crown guards?


I second that motion

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi.bloke (May 8, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> I second that motion
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Significantly better. Bit of a miss this one for me personally. Love the no date dial but case looks unbalanced.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

From having had a watch with a broken crown stem that happened when I dropped the watch onto its crown I'd say the crown guards a good idea

also having 2 watch bezel springs snap it has put me off over using bezels so fixed is great also


----------



## The0retical (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> Absolutely
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Jason actually addressed that on the thread where he placed the render. Said something about it looking "too balanced and similar to the sport watches the Seaforth pays homage to." I can't find the exact quote but I can respect the designers vision. That said I kinda dig them if only because it provides another visual difference from the Tropik as the dial, handset and bezel are the same.

The case, crystal, and lugs will differentiate it to the WIS but my wife will likely not be able to tell the difference at a glance.


----------



## The0retical (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



pinkybrain said:


> Looks like Halios is using the 90S5 instead of the 9015 to make a true no-date watch. Other micro brands could learn a thing or two from them. Almost all micro brands using the 9015 for a no-date watch basically just cover up the date wheel. Inexcusable IMHO and an automatic no-go for me. Kudos to Halios for going the extra mile to do it right.


Nice catch. I agree that its really the way to do it as well and details like that are why I own so many of Jasons designs.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



The0retical said:


> Jason actually addressed that on the thread where he placed the render. Said something about it looking "too balanced and similar to the sport watches the Seaforth pays homage to." I can't find the exact quote but I can respect the designers vision. That said I kinda dig them if only because it provides another visual difference from the Tropik as the dial, handset and bezel are the same.
> 
> The case, crystal, and lugs will differentiate it to the WIS but my wife will likely not be able to tell the difference at a glance.


It's not enough to keep me away from it, just not my preference. The size is my main concern which is a preference/fit thing, not a design issue or dislike. I am thinking about getting a blue but I'd need to move a watch. Maybe sell similarly sized Trekker ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baevo (Oct 26, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Agreed! This seems a little dressy compared to the nice sporty watches he's done in the past. Also I just got a PVD Delfin woooooo!



mc0492 said:


> Not a huge fan but seems interesting! I can't wait for the Delfin run again tho


----------



## mc0492 (Sep 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



baevo said:


> Agreed! This seems a little dressy compared to the nice sporty watches he's done in the past. Also I just got a PVD Delfin woooooo!


Nicely Done! Pics please

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mc0492 (Sep 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I like the new Pucks he is coming out with!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Opensider said:


> Does anyone else think it would look better without the crown guards?


----------



## Opensider (Oct 12, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



arlee said:


>


Thanks for mocking this up! This version - without crown guards - looks so much better in my opinion! There's no way I could resist buying this (or even a couple - the dark blue and pastel blue look great) whereas unfortunately I'm going to have to give the real version - with the crown guards - a miss.

The crown guards just don't look right and spoil the watch. The dial and case are a simple, classy, elegant design and the crown guards contradict and spoil this. Again, just my opinion; although it sounds I may not be alone in thinking this.

Thanks again for the mock-up.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Opensider said:


> Thanks for mocking this up! This version - without crown guards - looks so much better in my opinion! There's no way I could resist buying this (or even a couple - the dark blue and pastel blue look great) whereas unfortunately I'm going to have to give the real version - with the crown guards - a miss.
> 
> The crown guards just don't look right and spoil the watch. The dial and case are a simple, classy, elegant design and the crown guards contradict and spoil this. Again, just my opinion; although it sounds I may not be alone in thinking this.
> 
> Thanks again for the mock-up.


Sounds like Jason might be thinking differently than the no-crown-guard crowd.....lol

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Opensider (Oct 12, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> Sounds like Jason might be thinking differently than the no-crown-guard crowd.....lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yes, indeed - unfortunately! :-( Still, my bank manager will be pleased. My bank account would have taken quite a hit but for those crown guards!


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Am I only who like crown guards and I am happy they are there... dont want another tropik!


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Deepdive said:


> Am I only who like crown guards and I am happy they are there... dont want another tropik!


Nope your not the only one , crown Guards are a very good idea


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

It is obvious that u cant make them agree all, this comes down to a personal and very subjective preference.
For me, personally, it looks way better with the crown guards.


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I like the crown guards. The new model looks like a nice blending of tropik and delfin designs. Sapphire gilt here i come!


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'm excited to see the protos - the sapphire bezel / black! I hope the straps are bit shorter than the other Halios straps. I need one hole shorter and then they'll fit great.


----------



## Mintu (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I would have gone for Sapphire bezel black dial but no bracelet broke the deal.
what a bummer!!!
Hope he offers bracelet in future


----------



## The0retical (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Considering the issues Jason has had with the Delfin bracelet, and the Tropik before that, I'm not terribly surprised by the decision. I'm sure it'll look great on NATOs and leather though I'm a bit concerned about the pastel blue and NATOs. Not that it's going to stop me anyway.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Would someone share pics? Not on fb (as weird as that may sound!)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jguitron said:


> Would someone share pics? Not on fb (as weird as that may sound!)


Check out Halio's website - link and his instagram page.

You'll be able to see some of the renders. I'm leaning towards the pastel blue now! the black indices and hands is an attractive contrast.


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

There are a few photos of the prototype on his IG account.

I screen captured these pics from Jason's IG.

Looking forward to more pics of the other prototype with different dial colour.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Halios can't do wrong, this seems to be another winner like their past releases.

S.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jtbr said:


> There are a few photos of the prototype on his IG account.
> 
> I screen captured these pics from Jason's IG.
> 
> ...


When i saw the blue one these are the two watches i thought of first. Not at all saying they are equivalent.





































Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Very attractive watch and will be another winner for Halios. Do wish it was offered with bracelet option however.


----------



## kiwi.bloke (May 8, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



tsteph12 said:


> Very attractive watch and will be another winner for Halios. Do wish it was offered with bracelet option however.


You are not the only one wishing for that! Would happily pay extra for a decent bracelet...


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



kiwi.bloke said:


> You are not the only one wishing for that! Would happily pay extra for a decent bracelet...


I think the styling will work very well with a mesh.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

That or this?


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I dreamed about the pastel Seaforth (bezel-less) last night. It came with a bracelet (fitted end links), in my dreams lol.

Bracelet or not, I'm excited for it. I also think it will work well with mesh (and leather/iso etc.).


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



watchninja123 said:


> That or this?


I'm a fan of the CWard on its bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

via Halio's instagram - protos of the blue pastel dial are up

from reading the comments,

the blue pastel indices are in steel instead of originally planned pvd, unsure what the final dial will have
the steel bezel may get re-worked hence no photos of it yet
rubber strap may be a nato but there seems to be a bit of discussion going on there


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Well those pictures confirm it, I need a pastel blue, fixex-bezel Seaforth (loved the domed sapphire).


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



watchninja123 said:


> That or this?


I've never handled a C. Ward before but have heard that they punch above their price point (much like a halios which I do own one of).

I assume you'd be considering a seaforth with a fixed bezel? the more I look at them the more I realise their similarities (baton style applied indices, domed crystal). I guess it depends on much you value movement (swiss vs miyota), date vs no-date, 38mm vs 40mm, vintage style lume is love it or hate it kind of thing...

Do you have any further thoughts?


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



TJ Boogie said:


> Well those pictures confirm it, I need a pastel blue, fixex-bezel Seaforth (loved the domed sapphire).


I loved the black outlined indices of the white tropik dial. a monochrome style look which I really adore.

I had a tropik b already so I skipped out on it. I personally hope the pastel blue has the black outline then I'd be all over that with the rotating bezel. go team pastel!


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



HamnJam said:


> I loved the black outlined indices of the white tropik dial. a monochrome style look which I really adore.
> 
> I had a tropik b already so I skipped out on it. I personally hope the pastel blue has the black outline then I'd be all over that with the rotating bezel. go team pastel!


I just looked at the white tropik with pvd outlines on the indices. looks awesome - I'd love to see that, on the pastel blue dial. Also I'm on the fence about fixed or rotating bezel. Fixed for now. Can't wait for more pictures.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Feel pvd border indices would better match black hands on pastel blue version.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Agreed, because the hands are black, I'm now on board fully with the black pvd indices (or black pvd boarders of the indices).


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Please post pics for us not on instagram! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanKoR0 (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jguitron said:


> Please post pics for us not on instagram!


You should be able to view pics in a browser without an account:

https://www.instagram.com/halioswatches/

The black with sapphire bezel is on point |>


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Halio's IG seems to be suggesting March release..


----------



## The0retical (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jguitron said:


> Please post pics for us not on instagram!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











My wallet is ready.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



The0retical said:


> View attachment 10150442
> 
> 
> My wallet is ready.


Mine is definitely not but I'm going in anyway! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## workahol (May 11, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'm liking the black-and-gilt variation. Not sure if I prefer the black bezel or a different one on this dial - will have to stay tuned, I guess.










And I think I see a signed crown peeking out from the bottom of the photo...


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I dont see a songs) signed crown either. This is a proto so I don't know for sure.

I'm in for a bezel likely pastel blue to make it look more 'tool-y'

I'm likely in the small camp and that likes the crown guard

On a hsndheld device, excuse the m istakes


----------



## hashimoto (Jul 10, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

_one for the little people me thinks_


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I don't think there is a Halios dial that I don't love. They all just look so much more expensive than their price point. However the none of the bezel options for this watch do it for me, fixed or not. Something about the black bezel looks off to me. Too much empty space maybe? Still a beautiful watch though.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

That black bezel and gilt has me locked in.


----------



## SBD (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

The black/gilt version looks tasty. The name "Seaforth" kills me because it sounds like "Seaforce" spoken with a lisp.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



SBD said:


> The black/gilt version looks tasty. The name "Seaforth" kills me because it sounds like "Seaforce" spoken with a lisp.


Ugh....what was once heard cannot be unheard....


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

If i was questioning my desire to get a seaforth before then this side profile just officially put it on my most desired list. Look at that case and glass! Well done Jason!

Where my raven trekker wears large for a 40mm watch, based on what i see this seaforth will wear true to 40mm or just a bit smaller.










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Knoc said:


> That black bezel and gilt has me locked in.


No bezel for me. Can't decide between gilt and blue sunburst


----------



## AdrianB (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

The fixed bezel version is beautiful

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

This looks superb!! I just really hope there is an option for date (and yes I know aesthetically it ruins the dial, but I really need a date on my watches).

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Crezo said:


> This looks superb!! I just really hope there is an option for date (and yes I know aesthetically it ruins the dial, but I really need a date on my watches).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


He picked the 90S5 precisely because it has no date, I doubt he will offer a second movement like the 9015 because that'll mean more dials to make with the date window making the project more complex.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



SuperP said:


> He picked the 90S5 precisely because it has no date, I doubt he will offer a second movement like the 9015 because that'll mean more dials to make with the date window making the project more complex.


Yeah,due to the movement choice no date for the Q1 release.

Possibly if there is a 2nd Seaforth run (he did talk about different dial colours), it might be a 9015 therefore a dial with date. From my understanding, obtaining 90s5 movements are not that easy.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



SuperP said:


> He picked the 90S5 precisely because it has no date, I doubt he will offer a second movement like the 9015 because that'll mean more dials to make with the date window making the project more complex.


Ah damn!! I was in love with this, but that's a bit of a deal breaker for me. REALLY hope there is an update with a date (black dial at 6 like on the tropik would be ideal  ) later in 2017.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## workahol (May 11, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Crezo said:


> Ah damn!! I was in love with this, but that's a bit of a deal breaker for me. REALLY hope there is an update with a date (black dial at 6 like on the tropik would be ideal  ) later in 2017.


At 40x12mm vs 41x14mm, it seems like the differences between the Seaforth and Tropik are minor enough that if you want a Seaforth with a date, you would be better off just buying a Tropik...


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



workahol said:


> At 40x12mm vs 41x14mm, it seems like the differences between the Seaforth and Tropik are minor enough that if you want a Seaforth with a date, you would be better off just buying a Tropik...


It is tempting, but is very similar to a lot of my other divers. Where as the seaforth has much more of a vintage vibe, especially with that gorgeous domed sapphire!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Yup, I think this is the variation for me.










I'm not sure if the indices are steel or PVD but I'm liking the PVD


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I really want one but cannot decide which version


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



HamnJam said:


> Yup, I think this is the variation for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a fantastic shot!!!
... but I just went to the website and was slapped with $700??? Is this the actual price? Please tell me it's not true...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jguitron said:


> What a fantastic shot!!!
> ... but I just went to the website and was slapped with $700??? Is this the actual price? Please tell me it's not true...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes this is the price with shipping. My previous Halios was the same price minus the $25 because I'm in Canada.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Feel the dial indices would look better with pvd border to match hands, rather than stainless seen in sample photo.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



HamnJam said:


> Yup, I think this is the variation for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On instagram Jason said the indexes were supposed to be pvd black for the baby blue dial, so presumably that will be changed for the production pieces.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jguitron said:


> What a fantastic shot!!!
> ... but I just went to the website and was slapped with $700??? Is this the actual price? Please tell me it's not true...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you wait and try to buy used, you might get one for $650. Or given how gorgeous and popular they are, I wouldn't be surprised if they go for more when used as the production run is very limited. This is THE best diver I have seen for under $1000.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



workahol said:


> At 40x12mm vs 41x14mm, it seems like the differences between the Seaforth and Tropik are minor enough that if you want a Seaforth with a date, you would be better off just buying a Tropik...


The difference between 12 and 14mm thickness is not minor.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boomguy57 (Mar 28, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

The more I see of this, the more I like it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Just seen the lume shot of the black on Instagram... sooooo in on this when it comes out. Sure he want mind me sharing here.








Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Lume game on point.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

wow, this lume shot makes deciding a variation interesting

I haven't had much experience with a sapphire bezel. i could see it's positives (scratch resistant, lume that won't chip off, etc.) -

any negatives? any experience?


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



HamnJam said:


> wow, this lume shot makes deciding a variation interesting
> 
> I haven't had much experience with a sapphire bezel. i could see it's positives (scratch resistant, lume that won't chip off, etc.) -
> 
> any negatives? any experience?


I've had a few. They are shiny so thats neither hear nor there. I've also have a delfin with glossy ceramic. Different look than the glossy sapphire. I can't think of any technical downsides. If you want a matte black bezel than sapphire is out. Hope that helps a little.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



poisonwazthecure said:


> I've had a few. They are shiny so thats neither hear nor there. I've also have a delfin with glossy ceramic. Different look than the glossy sapphire. I can't think of any technical downsides. If you want a matte black bezel than sapphire is out. Hope that helps a little.


Thanks for the response, 

In terms of aesthetics, I think the shiny sapphire (like ceramic) makes it a bit dressier. Steel / matte bezels more tool-y.

I was thinking of durability, cracks chips etc?

I'm liking the idea of a lumed bezel (limited functionality but neat to look at).

On a hsndheld device, excuse the m istakes


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I've had both ceramics and sapphires. I personally prefer the look of ceramics with engraved lume filled markers, but the price difference is often a lot.

Plus sapphire means the lume is protected. I think this is one of the sexiest vintage inspired divers out there, I'm just hoping they do a date option!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Crezo said:


> I think this is one of the sexiest vintage inspired divers out there, I'm just hoping they do a date option!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


 Hi,

I don't think we are getting a date version (at least not soon). Jason decided to get a Miyota movement without a date for these (no date version of a 9015) so there will be no date disc hidden under the dial.

S.


----------



## Junior29 (May 5, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'm a little late to this party but loving every single detail. There is a coherent simplicity in the design and yet the details combine for a watch that can hold interest from every angle. The side profile is unbelievable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Sorry if I've skimmed over it in this thread, but anyone know if there is a release date and price estimate yet? Starting to look quite interesting!

Sent by 2 thumbs.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Wimads said:


> Sorry if I've skimmed over it in this thread, but anyone know if there is a release date and price estimate yet? Starting to look quite interesting!
> 
> Sent by 2 thumbs.


Hi,

He has to release upcoming Laguna II and Puck II before the Seaforth, it is 3rd in line.

My estimate would be March-April 2017 ...

S.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Wimads said:


> Sorry if I've skimmed over it in this thread, but anyone know if there is a release date and price estimate yet? Starting to look quite interesting!
> 
> Sent by 2 thumbs.


I emailed him and he said he's estimating February for the Laguna and March for the Seaforth.

"Estimating".....fingers crossed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

So maybe January for the Puck II?


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

And looking at about $700 for the black dial and bezel version.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

One more amazing shot of that domed and lume...








Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

May I ask if anyone knows whether the no-date 90S5 shares majority, if not all, of the parts with the 9015 and if the 9015 is a direct plug and play replacement for the 90S5?

The reason for me asking this is because of a thread I read not too long ago discussing how it is more worthwhile to replace the 9015 movement when it comes time for servicing rather than actually servicing it.

Taking the long view, would the 90S5 mean more difficulty (and therefore cost) to service and/or replace, since production of this caliber is limited?

Tick tock tick


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



germy_wermy said:


> May I ask if anyone knows whether the no-date 90S5 shares majority, if not all, of the parts with the 9015 and if the 9015 is a direct plug and play replacement for the 90S5?
> 
> The reason for me asking this is because of a thread I read not too long ago discussing how it is more worthwhile to replace the 9015 movement when it comes time for servicing rather than actually servicing it.
> 
> ...


I'm curious to know the answer to this as well. I'm particularly drawn to the Japanese movements due to it's lower financial footprint for long-term ownership.

I would imagine the hands would fit but wondering if the crown stem is interchangeable.


----------



## RNHC (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



germy_wermy said:


> May I ask if anyone knows whether the no-date 90S5 shares majority, if not all, of the parts with the 9015 and if the 9015 is a direct plug and play replacement for the 90S5?
> 
> The reason for me asking this is because of a thread I read not too long ago discussing how it is more worthwhile to replace the 9015 movement when it comes time for servicing rather than actually servicing it.





HamnJam said:


> I'm curious to know the answer to this as well. I'm particularly drawn to the Japanese movements due to it's lower financial footprint for long-term ownership.
> 
> I would imagine the hands would fit but wondering if the crown stem is interchangeable.


From A Blog to Watch, "the 90S5 should be more or less identical to that 9015." Japanese Miyota Targets Swiss ETA With Caliber 9000 Series Watch Movements | aBlogtoWatch

The same article also provided links to 90S5 and 9015 pdf's listing the technical specifications: http://www.citizen.co.jp/miyota_mvt/9015/pdf/spec_90S5.pdf and http://www.citizen.co.jp/miyota_mvt/9015/pdf/spec_9015.pdf

So basically 90S5 is 9015 without date and exact same size as 9015 - they should be a drop in for each other.



germy_wermy said:


> Taking the long view, would the 90S5 mean more difficulty (and therefore cost) to service and/or replace, since production of this caliber is limited?


I think so. I read somewhere that 90S5 is made to order - that Miyota doesn't make them unless it has an order at hand so there isn't a ready supply available like 9015.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Since many use the 9015 with no hole to view the date wheel to do "no date", what's the advantage of the 90S5? Generally, a smaller market means there's likely not a price advantage I'd guess.


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



fearlessleader said:


> Since many use the 9015 with no hole to view the date wheel to do "no date", what's the advantage of the 90S5? Generally, a smaller market means there's likely not a price advantage I'd guess.


He just didn't want to have the middle date setting position on a non date watch. It's just him obsessing over details. Which I appreciate.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



poisonwazthecure said:


> He just didn't want to have the middle date setting position on a non date watch. It's just him obsessing over details. Which I appreciate.


That's likely the only advantage, I'd guess. Yep, a nice touch to most people, but the extra setting position without a date does have a rare use to a very few of us. I wonder how much extra that movement costs, though...?


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Good on Jason for not cutting corners on the movement and also avoiding the whole homage trend.

Halios is one of the few micros with an identity of it's own and still offering decent prices.


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



fearlessleader said:


> That's likely the only advantage, I'd guess. Yep, a nice touch to most people, but the extra setting position without a date does have a rare use to a very few of us. I wonder how much extra that movement costs, though...?


How is the superfluous extra date setting position on a no date watch of any use to you ? Just curious.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jtbr said:


> How is the superfluous extra date setting position on a no date watch of any use to you ? Just curious.


Not trying to be obtuse, but there are some uses that just can't be discussed. But it is useful...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Looks pretty good but 700 bucks seems steep to me for a Miyota on rubber and no bracelet. I have no doubt Halios makes a good product but why so much?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jmanlay said:


> Looks pretty good but 700 bucks seems steep to me for a Miyota on rubber and no bracelet. I have no doubt Halios makes a good product but why so much?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This. Why $700.

I'm drawn to the teal, uniqueness and vintage-syling. I can't justify $700 though. Yet. I want to...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



TJ Boogie said:


> This. Why $700.
> 
> I'm drawn to the teal, uniqueness and vintage-syling. I can't justify $700 though. Yet. I want to...


The reality that you are drawn to it in spite of the price is probably why it's $700. Jason makes a product that justifies itself. You cant say that about most watches.

The lack of bracelet does put me off though. With the bracelet it would still be expensive but i would rationalize it. Without its easy for me to rationalize against it. But like you it still calls to me.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Well said Valuewatchguy. Ever since I saw the prototype drawing of the pastel blue, the Seaforth's beckoned. We'll see if it ends up being a must-have. If only it had a bracelet + endlinks.


----------



## revitup007 (Sep 28, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

When will a larger version be ready? I'm not really drawen to the 40mom 42mom about as small as I like to go

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



revitup007 said:


> When will a larger version be ready? I'm not really drawen to the 40mom 42mom about as small as I like to go
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Hopefully never, 40mm is large enough for this design, even for large wrist, period.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



TJ Boogie said:


> This. Why $700.
> 
> I'm drawn to the teal, uniqueness and vintage-syling. I can't justify $700 though. Yet. I want to...


What's the competition for this watch? Oris 65 40mm, and Zodiac Seawolf 53. Neither of those have sapphire bezel, and only the Oris has the high dome crystal. I think the Halios blows both of them out of the water, and is significantly less, unless you can get the zodiac on super sale. But I prefer the halios at $700 over the zodiac even at $500. and only the Halios is an original design, though the others are nice in house reissues.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> The reality that you are drawn to it in spite of the price is probably why it's $700. Jason makes a product that justifies itself. You cant say that about most watches.
> 
> The lack of bracelet does put me off though. With the bracelet it would still be expensive but i would rationalize it. Without its easy for me to rationalize against it. But like you it still calls to me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I agree. The lack of a bracelet is a deal breaker for me, however the watch looks amazing, and I really like everything else about it. Has Halios done a bracelet before?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Ruggs said:


> I agree. The lack of a bracelet is a deal breaker for me, however the watch looks amazing, and I really like everything else about it. Has Halios done a bracelet before?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes they have (Tropic). Why is that a deal breaker? It's a vintage design. If you need a bracelet, there are plenty of aftermarket bracelets with straight end links that would match the vintage feel just fine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Earl Grey said:


> Yes they have (Tropic). Why is that a deal breaker? It's a vintage design. If you need a bracelet, there are plenty of aftermarket bracelets with straight end links that would match the vintage feel just fine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dont think a straight end link bracelet will look right on this but I'd love to see someone do pics of it.

The only thing that makes me hesistate is that i just picked up the Oris Sixty Five 42 (on bracelet) and i am waiting on the 62mas homage from Manchester Watch Works which are both styled and sized similarly. No bracelet there but the case design should allow for aftermarket bracelets easily.

The seaforth looks fabulous though!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I also think the price is high if you consider that new Puck and Laguna both have bracelets and the price is same.
Maybe the vintage domed crystall is more expansive.

I still think the price is good enough.

Bracelet.... same opinion... I think there should be a bracelet, aftermarket with straight end links will not work IMO. MMW 62MAS is OK without a bracelet because straight case between lugs.

Btw do you notice guys there is no more Halios logo (tripple moon) on the dial?? So pity... I love that!
Jason obviously wants to keep the dial cleanest possible.
I also wish to see a new model for 2018 with dial similar to Delfin. I consider Delfin's dial as one of the best dials ever. It should be used again, maybe with shiny or brushed indexes, because original black coated indexes on black dial make them appear smaller (I mean 1 2 4 5 7 8 10 11 indexes).


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I have a hard time choosing which halios I like, they are all great looking pieces, but the price seems to hold me back a bit. They are not a value but I think the premium may be justified if you feel the design is original and inviting. I am tempted but have not pulled the trigger I love all his designs

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



fearlessleader said:


> Not trying to be obtuse, but there are some uses that just can't be discussed. But it is useful...


As useful as a square peg, and a round hole.......


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Deepdive said:


> I also think the price is high if you consider that new Puck and Laguna both have bracelets and the price is same.
> Maybe the vintage domed crystall is more expansive.
> 
> I still think the price is good enough.
> ...


Yes, a box sapphire crystal is indeed much more expensive than a regular double domed sapphire.

The value leader in this game is probably the $350 MWW 62MAS, but it's sold out and we won't know the actual quality and thus value until we see prototypes. But that price also includes a discount for paying for your watch 8 months ahead of time., and assuming some risk. (I have one on pre-order, but am a actually even more excited about the Seaforth).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

how about this one for competition. bought one brand spanking new for less than 650. it is bigger and it has a date though

View attachment 10372362




Earl Grey said:


> What's the competition for this watch? Oris 65 40mm, and Zodiac Seawolf 53. Neither of those have sapphire bezel, and only the Oris has the high dome crystal. I think the Halios blows both of them out of the water, and is significantly less, unless you can get the zodiac on super sale. But I prefer the halios at $700 over the zodiac even at $500. and only the Halios is an original design, though the others are nice in house reissues.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jmanlay said:


> how about this one for competition. bought one brand spanking new for less than 650. it is bigger and it has a date though
> 
> View attachment 10372362


Photo isn't working what watch did you scoop?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Earl Grey said:


> What's the competition for this watch? Oris 65 40mm, and Zodiac Seawolf 53. Neither of those have sapphire bezel, and only the Oris has the high dome crystal. I think the Halios blows both of them out of the water, and is significantly less, unless you can get the zodiac on super sale. But I prefer the halios at $700 over the zodiac even at $500. and only the Halios is an original design, though the others are nice in house reissues.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I started out with watches in the price point below Halios and then I went a bit upmarket with my first Halios, Tropik B, and was so pleased with the increased quality. I felt that the price was justified.

I recently obtained the Oris Diver 65. It's a great watch and the retro vibe is unique. Value wise? I personally wouldn't want to be paying retail price. Great deals to be had on watch recon and then still the 65 is more than the seaforth brand new. Even at an used price, I don't think the jump up in quality is as apparent as my previous. So I don't think the 65 is competition for the Seaforth for value. Aesthetically, yes.

I haven't handled the Seawolf but I think it would be a good watch to consider alongside the Seaforth.



Earl Grey said:


> Yes, a box sapphire crystal is indeed much more expensive than a regular double domed sapphire.
> 
> The value leader in this game is probably the $350 MWW 62MAS, but it's sold out and we won't know the actual quality and thus value until we see prototypes. But that price also includes a discount for paying for your watch 8 months ahead of time., and assuming some risk. (I have one on pre-order, but am a actually even more excited about the Seaforth).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Having done 1 pre-order watch, I quite appreciate how Halios will take payment a week prior to shipping watches.



jmanlay said:


> how about this one for competition. bought one brand spanking new for less than 650. it is bigger and it has a date though
> 
> View attachment 10372362


What's the watch!?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

weird let me try again



JLS36 said:


> Photo isn't working what watch did you scoop?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk



View attachment 10373026


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

One more try. Alpina alpiner










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jmanlay said:


> Looks pretty good but 700 bucks seems steep to me for a Miyota on rubber and no bracelet. I have no doubt Halios makes a good product but why so much?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Buying a Halios is like a rental; pay now and wear the watch for 6 months to a year. List it on f29 for 95-98% the price you paid and it will sell because it will be most likely sold out and discontinued. Try this with an always discounted Alpina for a hard learned lesson.

Halios watches are an excellent investment compared to similar priced competitors.

S.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I would agree w you at full msrp of 1300 bucks but not at 625 for the Alpina. I don't doubt one could sell the Alpina back in a year for 550. Having said this knowing you can sell the Halios for roughly the same price bought is a good thing.



smille76 said:


> Buying a Halios is like a rental; pay now and wear the watch for 6 months to a year. List it on f29 for 95-98% the price you paid and it will sell because it will be most likely sold out and discontinued. Try this with an always discounted Alpina for a hard learned lesson.
> 
> Halios watches are an excellent investment compared to similar priced competitors.
> 
> S.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



JLS36 said:


> Photo isn't working what watch did you scoop?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


$650 from where? Pleasr pm

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jmanlay said:


> One more try. Alpina alpiner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd be in for one at under 650$. The case work is fantastic as is the dial with applied markers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



smille76 said:


> Buying a Halios is like a rental; pay now and wear the watch for 6 months to a year. List it on f29 for 95-98% the price you paid and it will sell because it will be most likely sold out and discontinued. Try this with an always discounted Alpina for a hard learned lesson.
> 
> Halios watches are an excellent investment compared to similar priced competitors.
> 
> S.


This is usually the case but it didnt play out that way for the Tropik B models. Still not a deterrent to buying though.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



smille76 said:


> Buying a Halios is like a rental; pay now and wear the watch for 6 months to a year. List it on f29 for 95-98% the price you paid and it will sell because it will be most likely sold out and discontinued. Try this with an always discounted Alpina for a hard learned lesson.
> 
> Halios watches are an excellent investment compared to similar priced competitors.
> 
> S.


I think it's unsafe to assume that trends with watches holding value like that will continue. Halios puts out great products from what I can discern from reviews etc..

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Not bad, but the hands don't work with the rest of the design, IMHO. A, what, 44mm? watch is NOT competition for a 40mm watch. Especially if you wrist is under 6.5", like mine. I want a 40mm diver, because it fits, and anything bigger looks and feels oversized. Even the Tudor BB at 41mm is a no go for me.



jmanlay said:


> One more try. Alpina alpiner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Straight end links works for me on the Tudor BB. Don't see why it wouldn't work on the Seaforth.











valuewatchguy said:


> I dont think a straight end link bracelet will look right on this but I'd love to see someone do pics of it.
> 
> The only thing that makes me hesistate is that i just picked up the Oris Sixty Five 42 (on bracelet) and i am waiting on the 62mas homage from Manchester Watch Works which are both styled and sized similarly. No bracelet there but the case design should allow for aftermarket bracelets easily.
> 
> ...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Earl Grey said:


> Straight end links works for me on the Tudor BB. Don't see why it wouldn't work on the Seaforth.
> 
> View attachment 10376362


I think you are in the minority on that opinion but I'm glad you are happy with it. Wear it in good health.

Edit: let me clarify...that may be an adequate option but not the preferred end link style for most people.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> This is usually the case but it didnt play out that way for the Tropik B models. Still not a deterrent to buying though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


You are right, they were on sale for a few months before he could sell all his stock.

However, the Seaforth has the same hype and anticipation as the Delfin before it was released; looks like it will sell out fast and become a Halios classic.

S.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Earl Grey said:


> Not bad, but the hands don't work with the rest of the design, IMHO. A, what, 44mm? watch is NOT competition for a 40mm watch. Especially if you wrist is under 6.5", like mine. I want a 40mm diver, because it fits, and anything bigger looks and feels oversized. Even the Tudor BB at 41mm is a no go for me.


I did return mine it was too large but in terms of looks me thinks it looks pretty darn similar.
The finish of the Alpina was great though .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

The Seaforth really needs a bracelet.

Other micros regularly produce bracelets (Aevig, Armida, Borealis, Boschett, Helson, Hexa, OWC, etc etc), why can't Halios??


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> I think you are in the minority on that opinion but I'm glad you are happy with it. Wear it in good health.
> 
> Edit: let me clarify...that may be an adequate option but not the preferred end link style for most people.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Didn't mean to imply that BB was mine. I meant "works for me" theoretically., as in "looks good to me". Even the BB at only 41mm is too big for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Being a UE customer, i can tell you what I think is a good competitor for the fixed bezel Seaforth: Sinn 556
200 m rating instead af 300, but ETA movement, and why not, Sinn Spezialuhren appeal.
It might seem strange (or a big bull...t for extra UE friends), but considering VAT and custom fees, the Seaforth will have a similar price (at least here in Italy).
By the way, I love rotatin bezel, so... 

P.S. Sorry for my english


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



gabbro said:


> Being a UE customer, i can tell you what I think is a good competitor for the fixed bezel Seaforth: Sinn 556
> 200 m rating instead af 300, but ETA movement, and why not, Sinn Spezialuhren appeal.
> It might seem strange (or a big bull...t for extra UE friends), but considering VAT and custom fees, the Seaforth will have a similar price (at least here in Italy).
> By the way, I love rotatin bezel, so...
> ...


Yes the Sinn 556 is an interesting option with a timeless feel, only disrupted by the inelegant hands. Unfortunately in the US the 556 with applied markers is $1160. And it has a flat sapphire.

Not ETA, btw, but Selitta, bit a higher grade.

PS: your English is great, except in English it's EU, not UE.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*










Only because no one else has reposted this yet

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## run23 (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Beautiful!


----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Anyone else wish the Seaforth was on the 6 o'clock side?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RNHC (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I've always liked Halios' general sense of design but there is always one or two (arguably minor) design elements that bugs me that prevents me from buying one of its watches. Take Seaforth, for example. Why is the gap in the 12 o'clock marker look so strangely wide? Why isn't the Seaforth model name not in the lower half of the dial to balance out the Halios name in the top half of the dial? Everything else seems wonderful - excellent proportion, top notch material, quality workmanship, etc. etc. Halios is, unfortunately, always almost but not quite perfect for me.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



RNHC said:


> I've always liked Halios' general sense of design but there is always one or two (arguably minor) design elements that bugs me that prevents me from buying one of its watches. Take Seaforth, for example. Why is the gap in the 12 o'clock marker look so strangely wide? Why isn't the Seaforth model name not in the lower half of the dial to balance out the Halios name in the top half of the dial? Everything else seems wonderful - excellent proportion, top notch material, quality workmanship, etc. etc. Halios is, unfortunately, always almost but not quite perfect for me.


What did you find that was perfect....genuine question not trying to be argumentative

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RNHC (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> What did you find that was perfect....genuine question not trying to be argumentative


Well, I like simple clean dial, indices, and hands. Strictly in terms of design, in no particular order, the following watches float my boat:


Rolex Oyster Perpetual
Rolex Date
Oris Aquis
Omega Seamaster 300 Master
Sinn 556i
Grand Seiko SBGR

Halios' general design language is right up my aesthetic alley. I also like Aevig design as well.

P.s. I can't believe I forgot to list my grail - Patek Philippe Nautilus!


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



RNHC said:


> Well, I like simple clean dial, indices, and hands. Strictly in terms of design, in no particular order, the following watches float my boat:
> 
> 
> Rolex Oyster Perpetual
> ...


Your Patek nautalus also has no text at the bottom half of the dial, and a date @ 3 which make the dial extremely unbalanced imo


----------



## RNHC (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



watchninja123 said:


> Your Patek nautalus also has no text at the bottom half of the dial, and a date @ 3 which make the dial extremely unbalanced imo


I agree about the date. I can do without the date window. The text, however, is small enough to not unbalance the dial too much.


----------



## RNHC (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



watchninja123 said:


> Your Patek nautalus...


My Patek Nautilus? :-! Oh, how I wish. :-d


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Ok, so how do you buy this thing? I tried to do it online but it didn't allow me to? Do I email Halios?


----------



## RNHC (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Is it already available for sale? I thought it won't be available until March 2017 or something.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



DutchMongolian said:


> Ok, so how do you buy this thing? I tried to do it online but it didn't allow me to? Do I email Halios?


You email Halios to be put on the notification email list. They go on sale a week before they ship in March or April. And they will go fast, I am expecting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

RNHC said:


> Is it already available for sale? I thought it won't be available until March 2017 or something.


And so it is.
Sales will one week before shipping, Jason said. Hopefully in March


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Anyone spotted any pics of the case back? Would be interested to see what it looks like.

A lot of people have mentioned lack of bracelet, but for me bracelets ruin the aesthetic of vintage divers like this... same applies to the back bay (although I know a lot of people love those on bracelets). I think the simple curved design gets amplified on straps, but lost on bracelets.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Crezo said:


> Anyone spotted any pics of the case back? Would be interested to see what it looks like.
> 
> A lot of people have mentioned lack of bracelet, but for me bracelets ruin the aesthetic of vintage divers like this... same applies to the back bay (although I know a lot of people love those on bracelets). I think the simple curved design gets amplified on straps, but lost on bracelets.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Seems to work okay at least these two applications

I do realize Speedy is not a diver but it does have a similar aesthetic



















Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> Seems to work okay at least these two applications
> 
> I do realize Speedy is not a diver but it does have a similar aesthetic
> 
> ...


They look decent on bracelets, but I agree that straps accentuate beautiful lugs, while bracelets tend to deemphasize them. I would wear both of those watches on straps rather than bracelets, but I understand that some people simply love bracelets.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Yeah the speedy pulls it off, but for me the oris looses it's lovely curved looks as soon as it's on bracelet. Rolexes being the only exception 

Just a matter of personal preference though, I know a lot of people who hate watches on anything BUT bracelets. It's just for me I prefer them on more modern chunky watches. So I can see why Halios are not including one with the Seaforth, not to say it may not work with one! Some straight lugged styles may work, just not for me.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Crezo said:


> Yeah the speedy pulls it off, but for me the oris looses it's lovely curved looks as soon as it's on bracelet. Rolexes being the only exception
> 
> Just a matter of personal preference though, I know a lot of people who hate watches on anything BUT bracelets. It's just for me I prefer them on more modern chunky watches. So I can see why Halios are not including one with the Seaforth, not to say it may not work with one! Some straight lugged styles may work, just not for me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Agreed. I just prefer to have the option for a bracelet on most watches. That being said I wear my speedy on a Nato most of the time. None of this changes my opinion on how nice the seaforth will be!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> Agreed. I just prefer to have the option for a bracelet on most watches. That being said I wear my speedy on a Nato most of the time. None of this changes my opinion on how nice the seaforth will be!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I'm like you, like having a bracelet as an option for watch. It'll never be a deal breaker for me because I don't wear watches on bracelets often.

I think the Seaforth would great on a tropic rubber strap


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

For those without instagram, here's the latest pic on Erica's Originals parachute strap...

It just gets better and better with each picture!!









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Crezo said:


> For those without instagram, here's the latest pic on Erica's Originals parachute strap...
> 
> It just gets better and better with each picture!!
> 
> ...


It does get better and better. Am I the only who is still trying to figure out which variation to get? It seems to change with every new photo that gets released.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



HamnJam said:


> It does get better and better. Am I the only who is still trying to figure out which variation to get? It seems to change with every new photo that gets released.


I'm locked in for this exact config!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Brushed blue dial with steel rotating bezel for me - just need to figure out whether to get the countdown or 12 hour bezel...


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



nyonya said:


> Brushed blue dial with steel rotating bezel for me - just need to figure out whether to get the countdown or 12 hour bezel...


Talking of steel bezel... new preview.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Man that steel bezel looks righteous.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Knoc said:


> Man that steel bezel looks righteous.


Apparently there's still improvements to be made on it before release, dunno what though as this looks slick!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Can't wait for this one, best looking micro diver released in a long while in my opinion.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Hey guys,
I created a Poll to capture the versions that people are interested in

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/halios-seaforth-temptation-poll-3928298.html

Didn't mean to derail this thread, just can't add a Poll to an existing thread.
cheers


----------



## avslyke (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

This is going to be such a great release. So excited for Jason and the Halios brand!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Hmmm. Is there a good reason to spend $400 more on this one...


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Radar1 said:


> Hmmm. Is there a good reason to spend $400 more on this one...


That's a beautiful watch, but too large for me. If it works for your wrist, looks great!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



nyonya said:


> That's a beautiful watch, but too large for me. If it works for your wrist, looks great!


Agreed. 3mm is a big difference in sizing. I could pull it off, but not sure it's worth the extra coin knowing how awesome Jason's watches are. The trick might be getting in on the blue sunburst with rotating SS bezel before they sell out.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Radar1 said:


> Agreed. 3mm is a big difference in sizing. I could pull it off, but not sure it's worth the extra coin knowing how awesome Jason's watches are. The trick might be getting in on the blue sunburst with rotating SS bezel before they sell out.


Very different styling between the two. Very attractive without question. But the seaforth has much more of a vintage vibe. The alpina is much more modern.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> Very different styling between the two. Very attractive without question. But the seaforth has much more of a vintage vibe. The alpina is much more modern.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


True enough. When in doubt... buy both.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Radar1 said:


> True enough. When in doubt... buy both.


Agreed. I've been waiting for that alpina to drop down in price. Still waiting.......

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> Agreed. I've been waiting for that alpina to drop down in price. Still waiting.......
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


If you see that happen please let me know.


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> Agreed. I've been waiting for that alpina to drop down in price. Still waiting.......
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Im looking at the white dial version of that Alpina waiting for it to drop in price.

yadda yadda tapatalk


----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I think for me it's down to the black with any of the fixed, sapphire or steel bezel options or fixed pastel. I don't think I'm going to magically find money for both so this might be one of the hardest decisions I make this year. Or do I wait for a white dial at some point...


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I had read somewhere that he was thinking about white OR maybe silver instead for v2.
So no _guarantees_ on white.

However, here are some rough mockups to keep you on the edge of your seat! 
(silver/flat, silver/brushed, white)


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

What about a green pastel? :-d


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Wow... a very relaxed minty green. I like it!


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

That's certainly different!!

Anyone know if there's an official thread for news on the watch? I just get my info from Instagram notifications at the moment !

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Nutin official. Hes running off emails and adding ya to his list.
insta should cover ya for frequent updates.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Wow, glad I didn't miss the boat on this one! Where was I? I must have thought it was another 42mm + diver, or something.

40mm? Yup!

No date? Yup!

Blue dial? Yup x 2!

Clean dial? Yup!

Pastel blue or sunburst blue with rotating bezel, please.

Oh-kay...now I just have to figure out how to pay for it. If I manage to get one...don't think they will last long once they are released. But, hey, the uncertainty ads a little excitement.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Radar1 said:


> Hmmm. Is there a good reason to spend $400 more on this one...
> 
> View attachment 10476818


 in a word, "no." The dial isn't as clean, the watch is too large for the vintage vibe, and the red is distracting. And it has a date window. Really, on a diver? About as useful as a depth gauge on a pilot's watch, if you ask me.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



BigBluefish said:


> in a word, "no." The dial isn't as clean, the watch is too large for the vintage vibe, and the red is distracting. And it has a date window. Really, on a diver? About as useful as a depth gauge on a pilot's watch, if you ask me.


It's not a diver nor meant to vintage though. 
It has superb case work with the "twisted"
Lugs and case finishing. It's however a very substantial watch. Date is useful to a lot of people though I prefer ND myself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I really dig the Alpina. To me its got a cool sporty look. Dont get me wrong the Seaforth is a great watch too. There just entirely different watches.

yadda yadda tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'm holding off, but if they do release the white dial I may have to sell a kidney.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



BigBluefish said:


> in a word, "no." The dial isn't as clean, the watch is too large for the vintage vibe, and the red is distracting. And it has a date window. Really, on a diver? About as useful as a depth gauge on a pilot's watch, if you ask me.


Alpina are doing some damn nice divers at the mo. And for me a date is a MUST as I only wear divers and need to know the date about 509 times a day at work. The few days I do wear a watch without a date seriously screws me up.

But I'll still take one of these  I just hope he still brings out a date at 6 version like the tropic... I did ask and he said it's not a definite no, as it would make getting the movements easier. Totally agree they look cleaner without one, but if done right they can blend in very nicely.

Fingers crossed!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Crezo said:


> Alpina are doing some damn nice divers at the mo. And for me a date is a MUST as I only wear divers and need to know the date about 509 times a day at work. The few days I do wear a watch without a date seriously screws me up.
> 
> But I'll still take one of these  I just hope he still brings out a date at 6 version like the tropic... I did ask and he said it's not a definite no, as it would make getting the movements easier. Totally agree they look cleaner without one, but if done right they can blend in very nicely.
> 
> ...


I'm with crezo, version 2.0 hopefully has a date. But it wont keep me from checking this thread regularly for updates on 1.0.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I like the pastel blue dial, and would get one. It's just the dial is so similar to my Tropik. I think the hand set, and markers are the same on both.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



bjjkk said:


> I like the pastel blue dial, and would get one. It's just the dial is so similar to my Tropik. I think the hand set, and markers are the same on both.


I share the same sentiment as you. I own the Tropik B (blue) and the almost identical dial was a bit of a turn off. I'm hoping that by having a rotating bezel, it'll differentiate itself enough to justify having both in my collection. The case itself seems quite different.

What kind of Tropik do you have? Maybe get the opposite bezel of what you already have?


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'm gonna purchase one because I fell in love with it. What I hope is that the quality makes it if not a good deal, an acceptable deal.
What do you think?
I love micros and independent brands and the vintage vibe of their watches (I own Squale, Eza, I'm in for the 62 MAS and I'll go for the Seaforth), but looking at the movement and the lack of a bracelet, this watch seems to be overpriced.
In the italian forum i follow, now there's the "Chr. Ward Trident 600 mania"...I don't like it, but its price (ETA movement, beautiful bracelet, 600 mt rating) makes me think a lot.
What do you say?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



gabbro said:


> I'm gonna purchase one because I fell in love with it. What I hope is that the quality makes it if not a good deal, an acceptable deal.
> What do you think?
> I love micros and independent brands and the vintage vibe of their watches (I own Squale, Eza, I'm in for the 62 MAS and I'll go for the Seaforth), but looking at the movement and the lack of a bracelet, this watch seems to be overpriced.
> In the italian forum i follow, now there's the "Chr. Ward Trident 600 mania"...I don't like it, but its price (ETA movement, beautiful bracelet, 600 mt rating) makes me think a lot.
> What do you say?


Everyone has to make their own choices. We are fortunate to have a lot of good choices when it comes to quality watches. Halios has pleased hundreds of past customers with their products. No doubt seaforth will be the same.

Good luck.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



gabbro said:


> I'm gonna purchase one because I fell in love with it. What I hope is that the quality makes it if not a good deal, an acceptable deal.
> What do you think?
> I love micros and independent brands and the vintage vibe of their watches (I own Squale, Eza, I'm in for the 62 MAS and I'll go for the Seaforth), but looking at the movement and the lack of a bracelet, this watch seems to be overpriced.
> In the italian forum i follow, now there's the "Chr. Ward Trident 600 mania"...I don't like it, but its price (ETA movement, beautiful bracelet, 600 mt rating) makes me think a lot.
> What do you say?


Hi,

The quality and finish will probably be the same as a CW but keep in mind that Halios watches are always produced in small batches and not always available at the same time. Also, they don't do fire sales every 2 months, so your watch will likely hold it's value a bit more than a CW.

I agree with you that the price they charge for a watch + strap is quite high for a micro but they will sell out in a few days so I think it is the price people are willing to pay to get one. Can't blame the owner for this, basics Economy class 101!!

Cheers,

Seb

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I totally agree.
What I always say on the italian forum is that in this price range we give a price to design and overall finishing, stop.
I mean, ETA 2824 is a better movement, but is everything but haute horologerie (I don't know how to say it in english). So it's not a problem of movement, it's all about taste, to me.
I was just wondering if my choice is totally wrong or has some sense. But I guess that buying what you like always makes sense 
In the end I'm talking about squandering some money, I guess I'll find a way, as usual.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



gabbro said:


> I totally agree.
> What I always say on the italian forum is that in this price range we give a price to design and overall finishing, stop.
> I mean, ETA 2824 is a better movement, but is everything but haute horologerie (I don't know how to say it in english). So it's not a problem of movement, it's all about taste, to me.
> I was just wondering if my choice is totally wrong or has some sense. But I guess that buying what you like always makes sense
> In the end I'm talking about squandering some money, I guess I'll find a way, as usual.


Hi,

ETA 2824 is fine but not a "better" movement than a Miyota 9015. I had 3 watches that failed in the last 5 years; they were all powered by ETA2824. I had no Seiko/Miyota/Seagull die on me and these movements are often found in my low-cost beaters and not safe-queens.

S.


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> ETA 2824 is fine but not a "better" movement than a Miyota 9015. I had 3 watches that failed in the last 5 years; they were all powered by ETA2824. I had no Seiko/Miyota/Seagull die on me and these movements are often found in my low-cost beaters and not safe-queens.
> 
> S.


Miyotas and Seikos are workhorses. I ve had an eta 2824 in a Saint Honore that failed few days after purchasing and an 2893 omega caliber in a 2254 seamaster that went 3 times for service. I have virtually destroyed an 7s26 seiko in my effort to mod it by hitting the barrel and it still kept ticking. 
Does this make Miyota/seiko better/equal to their Swiss counterparts?
No sir I don't think so. Craftsmanship and engineering are always one step ahead in the Swiss movements whether we like it or not and they are more expensive for a reason..
Personally I don't really believe that these huge sometimes margins in cost between Japanese and Swiss movements are justified. But that's another story and we got way off topic here and this thread belongs to the beautiful Seaforth ;-)


----------



## bluecamowhite (Sep 4, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Earl Grey said:


> What's the competition for this watch? Oris 65 40mm, and Zodiac Seawolf 53. Neither of those have sapphire bezel, and only the Oris has the high dome crystal. I think the Halios blows both of them out of the water, and is significantly less, unless you can get the zodiac on super sale. But I prefer the halios at $700 over the zodiac even at $500. and only the Halios is an original design, though the others are nice in house reissues.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think this watch compares very favorably to the Seaforth:

Borealis Watch Company | Diver Watches

It has a Swiss movement and is considerably cheaper.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



bluecamowhite said:


> I think this watch compares very favorably to the Seaforth:
> 
> Borealis Watch Company | Diver Watches
> 
> It has a Swiss movement and is considerably cheaper.


Thats a great watch!

I just wanted to make sure that you're aware that the listed price is the 50% deposit for the pre-order. Still $450 plus shipping is a very good deal.

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluecamowhite (Sep 4, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jguitron said:


> Thats a great watch!
> 
> I just wanted to make sure that you're aware that the listed price is the 50% deposit for the pre-order. Still $450 plus shipping is a very good deal.
> 
> ...


Yes, but to me, $450 is A LOT less than $700. And I am further than any other person on this blog from being a "Swiss made" snob (I could not care less- literally), but I will say this- I have a Steinhart with an ETA 2824 and that watch keeps time very, very well. I haven't tested it formally with hard data, but I think that watch meets COSC specs.

Plus, the movement in the Borealis is made by a company that is owned by Fossil. I don't have a single Fossil watch (because I don't really care for their designs); however, I like the fact that there is another automatic movement being produced in addition to ETA, Seiko, Miyota, etc. I have read a review that seemed to suggest that the movement in the Borealis (STP1-11) is close to being the same as the ETA 2824.

I really like both watches, but the fact that one is so much cheaper than the other, while having seemingly comparable specs, might seal the deal for me.

The thing the Seaforth has over the Borealis to me is that it looks less overtly a dive watch. I already have three dive watches; I don't have anything that looks like the Seaforth. And that blue sunburst dial looks a lot nicer (to me) than the one on the Borealis. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



bluecamowhite said:


> The thing the Seaforth has over the .......... I don't have anything that looks like the Seaforth. And that blue sunburst dial looks a lot nicer (to me) than the one on ...


That little something special from halios is what justifies the price.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> That little something special from halios is what justifies the price.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Gotta agree. The borealis is nice, but considerably larger, and has much more of a modern diver look.

There are VERY few original vintage looking (and sized) divers out there that aren't generic looking rolex types. For me the classy and vintage look (plus that crystal... I mean SH*T I LOVE that crystal) sets it well apart.

Just discovered it's got a blue AR which is a bit annoying, as for me blue AR has no place being anywhere near a vintage watch... but hey ho, if it's subtle I can live with it. I just discovered in the shower this morning my Prometheus Pirahna also has a blue one... after owning it and wearing it a lot for about 2 years . So if it's as subtle as that I'm all good.

When you've had several etas (especially the basic 2824s) and miyotas the difference blends into nothing. Especially when a Base level eta 2824 can be picked up for about £80 new (and even cheaper if buying in bulk as one of these companies can do). You're literally talking about a £60 difference where as the manufacturers will try and charge 200-300 extra in some cases.

I've built watches with both and after the first novelty of 'ooooo Swiss!' It soon wore off.

Reliability and time keeping are pretty much identical and I actually prefer the smooth spinning of the miyotos over the more clunky 'springy' etas.

So long waffle aside, the small numbers and unique design male it well worth the price for me. Already sold the DH bike and a 'naughty' GMT I've had for a while to have the cash ready and waiting.

Can't fecking wait!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I had a chance to handle all of the protos today. the pastel seaforth really has grabbed my attention.

the domed sapphire really makes this particular mode. the small details on the case really make it special in my opinion.

can't wait either!

totally agree with crezo's comment regarding miyota vs eta statement, they are quite equivalent of each other after having owned both movements now


----------



## TinKnight (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Really wish I could get this on a bracelet


----------



## The0retical (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> That little something special from halios is what justifies the price.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I have to agree. In many respects I have no strong feelings towards most brands. Halios is absolutely the exception. I've contacted Jason several times with questions on older watches he's always been responsive and helpful.

The bracelet offer with the Delfin was simply over the top. It isn't that I never expected anything to come of it, I'm just stunned that a company would make an offer like that just for waiting on a preorder in the first place. Halios is truly a one of a kind brand. It also happens to be why I own a bunch of them.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



HamnJam said:


> I had a chance to handle all of the protos today. the pastel seaforth really has grabbed my attention.
> 
> the domed sapphire really makes this particular mode. the small details on the case really make it special in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Do Halios ever do any events in Vancouver? I'd love to check their stuff in person, the pics always look so good!

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



RLextherobot said:


> Do Halios ever do any events in Vancouver? I'd love to check their stuff in person, the pics always look so good!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


I don't think there are any vancouver events where Halios display their wares. Simply fire him an email through his website and see what can be arranged.

Cheers


----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



The0retical said:


> I have to agree. In many respects I have no strong feelings towards most brands. Halios is absolutely the exception. I've contacted Jason several times with questions on older watches he's always been responsive and helpful.
> 
> The bracelet offer with the Delfin was simply over the top. It isn't that I never expected anything to come of it, I'm just stunned that a company would make an offer like that just for waiting on a preorder in the first place. Halios is truly a one of a kind brand. It also happens to be why I own a bunch of them.


Agreed. My new watch goals are to move away from micros aside from halios as I've had a series of great interactions with Jason. Including a bracelet for waiting.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



HamnJam said:


> I had a chance to handle all of the protos today. the pastel seaforth really has grabbed my attention.
> 
> the domed sapphire really makes this particular mode. the small details on the case really make it special in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Quick question if you've seen them in the flesh/metal (ps. Very jealous  )...
How does the blue AR look on the black dialed versions? Is it quite noticeable or is it very subtle?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## The0retical (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

To my eye, it is subtle on both my Delfin and Tropik SS.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Crezo said:


> Quick question if you've seen them in the flesh/metal (ps. Very jealous  )...
> How does the blue AR look on the black dialed versions? Is it quite noticeable or is it very subtle?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I didn't notice any blue AR on the blacks but to be honest I wasn't looking for it.

Also am not sure if the prototypes have any AR to begin with...

On a hsndheld device, excuse the m istakes


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I haven't noticed blue AR on either my delfin or bronze tropik


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Great to know... thanks all!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



poisonwazthecure said:


> I haven't noticed blue AR on either my delfin or bronze tropik


It's there. Subtle, but there.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*









And the wrist shot I've been waiting for. Stunning!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

That is awesome. I'm still trying to decide between bezel or no-bezel for the pastel blue...


----------



## debasercl (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'll go no bezel for the pastel!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Is there an email list for the Seaforth (to alert us when it's available)? I emailed Halios.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



TJ Boogie said:


> Is there an email list for the Seaforth (to alert us when it's available)? I emailed Halios.


You should get a response, he'll add you to the mailing list

On a hsndheld device, excuse the m istakes


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Thanks HamnJam


----------



## vikinho (Feb 26, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

the pastel blue dial looks stunning! Im looking foreward to see more and more photos!


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

A comment from Jason on IG hinted that there may be a second production run later in the year and this second run may have additional colors. Perhaps we should start a poll to help him decide.

My vote: anything MATTE! Not a huge fan of glossy dials.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



pinkybrain said:


> A comment from Jason on IG hinted that there may be a second production run later in the year and this second run may have additional colors. Perhaps we should start a poll to help him decide.
> 
> My vote: anything MATTE! Not a huge fan of glossy dials.


Matte with date.

Blue-grey gradient dial










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Drool........


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



uvalaw2005 said:


> Drool........


Shmexy as F! I'll be picking up that right one... then probably flipping as soon as the date update at 6 comes out  . Which I'm sure it will eventually as I keep pestering him about it and will do until he faces defeat and makes one just to get some peace in his life 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## danilapanfilov (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Crezo said:


> Shmexy as F! I'll be picking up that right one... then probably flipping as soon as the date update at 6 comes out  . Which I'm sure it will eventually as I keep pestering him about it and will do until he faces defeat and makes one just to get some peace in his life
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Lack of date is the only thing that holds me back  With date it would immediately become my choice for daily wear. If this happens I'm in big trouble as I equally like three faces and have no clue how to choose (and, honestly, how to justify buying three watches at once )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Love the black bezel version!


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Lack of date - on both the dial and movement - is one of the primary reasons I'm interested. The only thing holding me back is the gloss dial. My black Tropik was just too reflective.



danilapanfilov said:


> Lack of date is the only thing that holds me back  With date it would immediately become my choice for daily wear. If this happens I'm in big trouble as I equally like three faces and have no clue how to choose (and, honestly, how to justify buying three watches at once )
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



uvalaw2005 said:


> Drool........


I can't decide which I like best 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> I can't decide which I like best


Me too - It's a good thing, right? =)



Crezo said:


> Shmexy as F! I'll be picking up that right one... then probably flipping as soon as the date update at 6 comes out  . Which I'm sure it will eventually as I keep pestering him about it and will do until he faces defeat and makes one just to get some peace in his life


If there is a version 2 with a date at six, I may flip version 1 and even my diver 65 along with it!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



HamnJam said:


> Me too - It's a good thing, right? =)
> 
> If there is a version 2 with a date at six, I may flip version 1 and even my diver 65 along with it!


I won't be getting version 1 but I'm with you about flipping the Oris for the date version of the Seaforth especially if it's a 6 o'clock date window.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> I won't be getting version 1 but I'm with you about flipping the Oris for the date version of the Seaforth especially if it's a 6 o'clock date window.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Seems like there are quite a few of us determined to buy this watch despite the fact that we don't buy no date watches, because it is so flippin' gorgeous. In fact, I am planning on buying two, and before this had never considered a no date watch, but if Jason is planning on a date version for version 2, that would be really nice to know BEFORE we plunk down money for version 1. If there is a date version coming, I would only get one no date.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Blue dial for the win. On a strict one in one out policy right now. Wonder who will be sacrificed to make way for one of these beauties.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## climbsmountains86 (Apr 12, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Stunning. Will be my first no date watch.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## aliasfox (Feb 8, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



uvalaw2005 said:


> Drool........


I'd like to see a shot like this of the gilt dial with sapphire bezel.


----------



## aliasfox (Feb 8, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Earl Grey said:


> Seems like there are quite a few of us determined to buy this watch despite the fact that we don't buy no date watches, because it is so flippin' gorgeous. In fact, I am planning on buying two, and before this had never considered a no date watch, but if Jason is planning on a date version for version 2, that would be really nice to know BEFORE we plunk down money for version 1. If there is a date version coming, I would only get one no date.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The exact opposite for me. I've found that the contents of my watch box have grown far faster than I expected, and one of the restrictions I've put down is that a no-date dial is one of the prerequisites for serious consideration. Not only does the lack of a date wheel provide a cleaner dial in my view, but given that I often swap out 3-4 different watches a week, it just becomes extra effort to get the date right.

Besides, in my view, if I have to check the date in the morning to set it, I already know the date for that day.

Looking forward to getting one, possibly a gilt dial with sapphire bezel. If a white or sunburst silver appear in the 2nd run (also sans-date), I may trade, who knows.


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



aliasfox said:


> I'd like to see a shot like this of the gilt dial with sapphire bezel.


Hoping we get a live shot of all the variants. Having a tough time deciding which one I like. Thinking pastel or gilt but havent narrowed down any of the bezel choices. Need to see the pastel on the steel rotating gmt bezel and the gilt with sapphire.

yadda yadda tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

The variants being offered are defined on his website. I wouldn't be expecting anything outside that. The guy is cool, but he's not a wish master.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Go here, 
https://www.instagram.com/halioswatches/

Scroll down
Load More

Kiss your money goodbye.


----------



## GlennO (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Flippin' hell. Gotta stop lurking this thread or I'll be placing an order. Thinking the combination of gilt dial & steel rotating bezel would maximise the vintage look.


----------



## Ramones74 (Feb 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

So... a bathyscape homage? Definitely intrigued!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Ramones74 said:


> So... a bathyscape homage? Definitely intrigued!


It doesn't really look like a Bathyscaphe to me?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

redhead 18..... good advice - loads of good pictures further down the thread - its coming together nicely


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> It doesn't really look like a Bathyscaphe to me?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Member since: 15 hours ago.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Not sure the seniority on the board has anything to do with the validity of a statement of this kind btw, but no, it's not a bathyscaphe homage


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Yup, doesn't look anything like any Blancpain I've ever seen. It's a completely unique design, wich is rare these days in the world of micros!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I owned a Bathyscaphe and didn't think this Halios look like an homage of the Bathy at all 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Seppia said:


> Not sure the seniority on the board has anything to do with the validity of a statement of this kind btw, but no, it's not a bathyscaphe homage


Not about seniority. Thanks.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Let's turn back to business:










From Instagram

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Also from instagram:


halioswatches I'm estimating around April or May, but I haven't been posting a hard date because production delays may occur.


----------



## Digitalone (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Not sure I can wait that long.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Digitalone (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I need dis now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Ok... so doing an import calculation for buyong one of these in the UK... and with taxes and duty + shipping the total comes to £750!!

Sadly I may have bow out, as much as I'm in love with the Seaforth... £750 ($940) is crazy money for what it is to get one this side of the pond.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Crezo said:


> Ok... so doing an import calculation for buyong one of these in the UK... and with taxes and duty + shipping the total comes to £750!!
> 
> Sadly I may have bow out, as much as I'm in love with the Seaforth... £750 ($940) is crazy money for what it is to get one this side of the pond.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Wait for the flip. Based on my experience with the Tropic the Seaforth will wear small. I suspect there's at least a few people who are buying this because it looks so great and it is a Halios......but arent really prepared for a watch so small because they are so used to larger pieces. This is similar to the reception that the Zodiac Sea Wolf got. The seaforth is thinner and shorter lug to lug....i think.

Not saying that that resale prices be better though. I'm biding my time and hoping for a MK2 version with a 6 o'clock date window.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Yeah I'll see what flipped prices are... but may well just wait till a date (hopefully) cones out. I could justify that price for a date version, but not for one I would later flip if it did come out.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## climbsmountains86 (Apr 12, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

The more I look at this the keener I am. The design is a winner and its great to see something with a shorter lug to lug.

Apologies if its been answered already, but is C3 confirmed for the lume? Love the sunburst blue but I think the combination with green c3 might put me off. Easy solve with one of the other dial combos, just really love the blue!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



climbsmountains86 said:


> The more I look at this the keener I am. The design is a winner and its great to see something with a shorter lug to lug.
> 
> Apologies if its been answered already, but is C3 confirmed for the lume? Love the sunburst blue but I think the combination with green c3 might put me off. Easy solve with one of the other dial combos, just really love the blue!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Yep, I think everything from Jason this year is C3.


----------



## climbsmountains86 (Apr 12, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Thanks mate. Will have to get myself a black dial black bezel.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I know this one's been posted before but damn that's a sweet profile









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Does anybody know when Halios is expecting to take orders/payment for the Seaforth?

As of now, this watch has finally won me over and I'm on board. The high-dome vintage sapphire put me over the edge. While many other watches have this feature, Halios really takes it to the next level by giving it greater height compared to most others including the 62MAS homage (I signed up for that one too!), Black Bay et al. (the picture in the previous post shows this well). From the beginning I loved the size (40mm is my ideal size for a diver) and the no-date dial AND no-date movement. My one and only concern is the gloss dial because my black Tropik was very reflective.

Barring (a) something unforeseen or (b) Tudor surprising everyone at Basel with a smaller Pelagos or Black Bay diver, I'm ready to pull the trigger. As we love to say around here: "Shut up and take my money!"


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Original dates were March for preorders and shipping around a month later. Not sure if that still holds true though.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

And the latest pic which is just POW!!








Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Crezo said:


> And the latest pic which is just POW!!
> View attachment 10886730
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I may be wrong, but I sense he took the magical proportions of the vintage Submariner but changed everything else. Me likey.



Crezo said:


> And the latest pic which is just POW!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## debasercl (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Damn, this is gonna be a hard decision!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



pinkybrain said:


> Barring (a) something unforeseen or (b) Tudor surprising everyone at *Basel with a smaller Pelagos *or Black Bay diver, I'm ready to pull the trigger. As we love to say around here: "Shut up and take my money!"


This - then i'd retire from this hobby.
(and by retire i mean enjoy the watch until the next piece comes along)


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> I know this one's been posted before but damn that's a sweet profile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that crystal, is there an outer ar?

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



studiompd said:


> Love that crystal, is there an outer ar?
> 
> Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


Inner, no outer.


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Looks like retro style , guess it will be cheaper than previous models since it has no bezel?

나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



drazae said:


> Looks like retro style , guess it will be cheaper than previous models since it has no bezel?
> 
> 나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


There are versions with the bezel and without. Pricing is the same regardless. Awesome looking regardless.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> There are versions with the bezel and without. Pricing is the same regardless. Awesome looking regardless.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yeah, just my wish about price . Halios has been always awesome!

나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Robotaz said:


> Inner, no outer.


Perfect! Not a fan of outer AR, looks far too easy to srcatch especially on a raised crystal like that


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



studiompd said:


> Perfect! Not a fan of outer AR, looks far too easy to srcatch especially on a raised crystal like that


Same here. It's nice, but not after it gets scratched up. I'd rather do without.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

If you want a better picture of the gilt-sapphire, Jason provided me with this. (I'm struggling to decide between silver v. gilt sapphire).


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



pinkybrain said:


> If you want a better picture of the gilt-sapphire, Jason provided me with this. (I'm struggling to decide between silver v. gilt sapphire).


Wow, that is not helping!


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

My oh my that is such a classy look ?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



pinkybrain said:


> If you want a better picture of the gilt-sapphire, Jason provided me with this. (I'm struggling to decide between silver v. gilt sapphire).
> View attachment 10900690


Daaayyyyuuuuummm that is nice

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



pinkybrain said:


> If you want a better picture of the gilt-sapphire, Jason provided me with this. (I'm struggling to decide between silver v. gilt sapphire).


I want this watch.
But will never be able to get it cause i wont be able to make up my mind.
Damn that looks good.


----------



## AdrianB (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I was always at fixed bezel/blue sunburst dial on this one. But am now leaning towards the sea foam dial. Looks great in real photos.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The0retical (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> I know this one's been posted before but damn that's a sweet profile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That view makes my hands sweat and my wallet hide in fear.


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

^+1

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'm in love the Pastel Blue and fixed bezel but wondering if that colour might limit my strap options down the line. I've seen the brown leather on Insta but I wonder if anyone here has seen it on any other straps at all?


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



gregoryb said:


> I'm in love the Pastel Blue and fixed bezel but wondering if that colour might limit my strap options down the line. I've seen the brown leather on Insta but I wonder if anyone here has seen it on any other straps at all?


I had the chance to see it in the flesh and that blue has a grey undertone to it. It's not as bright as it looks in the photos. One of the best blues I have seen.

I would think it'd match a large variety of strap colours.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Without hunting back through this, what's the pre-order (or expected) price?


----------



## 5imon L (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



fearlessleader said:


> Without hunting back through this, what's the pre-order (or expected) price?


Depending on your location, but I believe the price for all the combinations is on their site.


----------



## littlebee (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Gorgeous watch


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



fearlessleader said:


> Without hunting back through this, what's the pre-order (or expected) price?


Approximately US$700.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

And one more just to show how damn sexy that dome is!!









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Fyi I inquired with Halios about the 12-hr bezel option and here is Jason's response:

-----
There is no open pre-order for the Seaforth at the moment but I can alert you when ordering does open up. At this point I'm estimating around April or May - sorry for the wait!

And yes, when the order page goes live, you'll see an option for the 1 - 12 steel bezel. It'll be called "rotating steel bezel with 12-hour markings".
-----

Just passing this along...

Eric


----------



## vikinho (Feb 26, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Time to begin saving money.. I really like this watch! If there only was 38mm version as well...  (i know, ladies size for most of you )


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



vikinho said:


> Time to begin saving money.. I really like this watch! If there only was 38mm version as well...  (i know, ladies size for most of you )


Check out the Chris ward c65 vintage. 38mm with ETA or Sellita movement


----------



## climbsmountains86 (Apr 12, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I cant stand the new CW logo, but think it is bearable on the C65 vintage. Had this one on the radar for a while now. The Seaforth is gorgeous though!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## vikinho (Feb 26, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



watchninja123 said:


> Check out the Chris ward c65 vintage. 38mm with ETA or Sellita movement


Thanks for hint, it doesn´t look bad! I will put those under my radar... I am a bit affraid of C.W. in the context of nowadays complaints about quallity... And yes, I saw some nicer logos, but its not that bad in my eyes.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*



vikinho said:


> Thanks for hint, it doesn´t look bad! I will put those under my radar... I am a bit affraid of C.W. in the context of nowadays complaints about quallity... And yes, I saw some nicer logos, but its not that bad in my eyes.


I had to return two 5 day autos for running erratically, and the returns were extreme hassles both times.

There's no way for US residents to insure watches to the U.K. without a third party insurer. For that you have to create a business with the IRS. Total hassle.


----------



## slammjack (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Is anyone concerned the Seaforth will have the same rotor noise issue as the Tropik? I love the design, I'm just worried about plunking down $700 for something that whirrss every I move my wrist.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



slammjack said:


> Is anyone concerned the Seaforth will have the same rotor noise issue as the Tropik? I love the design, I'm just worried about plunking down $700 for something that whirrss every I move my wrist.


This might be a characteristic of the 9015. I have 3 9015 and they all make loud noise


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



watchninja123 said:


> This might be a characteristic of the 9015. I have 3 9015 and they all make loud noise


Yep. There are countless threads on the noisy 9015 unidirectional rotor. I owned several Tropiks. One was silent, another I could hear every time I moved my wrist. My Delfin is very quiet except when I intentionally shake it to get it running.


----------



## slammjack (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Apparently it's straight forward to remove the rotor and turn it into a manual wind, so I guess that's always a possibility


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

The NTH watches I have are a lot quieter than my Tropik and Delfin. So I guess there's some hope Halios can make the Seaforth more quiet as well.


----------



## Digitalone (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Has anyone commented yet on the similarities to Alpina?










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Digitalone said:


> Has anyone commented yet on the similarities to Alpina?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes but that line of reasoning crashed and burned about 10 Pages ago.

The differences in those two models far outweigh the few similarities they have.

But I don't think anyone would fault you if you chose the Alpina

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## slammjack (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



WastedYears said:


> The NTH watches I have are a lot quieter than my Tropik and Delfin. So I guess there's some hope Halios can make the Seaforth more quiet as well.


Yeah, I've heard the miyota helson sharkdivers are extremely quiet as well. I think it comes down to the case thickness and halios ones are pretty thin

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Digitalone (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> Yes but that line of reasoning crashed and burned about 10 Pages ago.
> 
> The differences in those two models far outweigh the few similarities they have.
> 
> ...


No no don't get me wrong I live in Vancouver and will support the local watchmakers as I have in the past. I love the vintage style of the Seaforth. I own a poor mans 62MAS that also has some of the same look and feel. Guess that's what drew me to Halios. I just noticed some of the similarities when I was looking around.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DanKoR0 (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Crezo said:


> And the latest pic which is just POW!!
> View attachment 10886730
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Pictures like this are slowly winning me over. I was pretty dead set on picking up a new Puck in black, but I just don't know anymore...


----------



## slammjack (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

The simplicity and symmetry is stunning. Halios designs some beautiful watches

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdengr (Sep 17, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Can't wait for these to be released. That sapphire bezel looks amazing, and I honestly can't say i've been more excited for a new watch in a long time. Hurry up and wait I suppose


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Digitalone said:


> Has anyone commented yet on the similarities to Alpina?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I see a three hander and a bezel. Maybe you can walk us through the similarities?


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



poisonwazthecure said:


> So I see a three hander and a bezel. Maybe you can walk us through the similarities?


Since it has been brought up ... twice now, people are seeing some similarities.
Personally I see it as well with the Halios steel diver bezel / black combo.

Just to make it more obvious, I edited both side by side. I did a "logo delete" on both.
On the Halios, I just darkened the dial to remove the crystal distortion.
On the Alpina, I did this:
- dropped the tips off the indexes
- dropped the date window (and as a result fixed the vestigial index at 3)
- dropped the red colour

What's left is very similar.
Furthermore, we can probably expect the Seaforth to have a date window in future iterations.

The only major differences are then:
- Halios crown guards
- Halios has more blunt lug tips
- Alpina has minute markers on the rehaut


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Re: Alpiner vs Seaforth, a few other differences...

- movement (Miyota vs Swiss) 
- WR (200 vs 100)
- price point (Halios is lower) 
- dial colorways (that will be available by Halios) 
- availability (direct only vs many sellers)

On the design, I don't know the size differences but I believe the Seaforth is the narrower (at 40mm) and thinner (at 11-12mm.) Otherwise, yea the dials have more similarities than differences. But lots of watches could probably fall into this category, too.

Eric


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



ehansen said:


> Re: Alpiner vs Seaforth, a few other differences...
> 
> - movement (Miyota vs Swiss)
> - WR (200 vs 100)
> ...


The Alpina is an awesome watch and the case is sunning. It is a large wearing 44mm watch though. If they made it in 41 that Alpina would be a killer proposition and more versatile for many wrists. I am a big fan personally even at 44  it's a bit large for me but I want the blue one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Isn't the alpina something like 44mm? 
Has no crown guards
The hands are different
The lugs are completely different
What are we talking about?


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



redhed18 said:


> Since it has been brought up ... twice now, people are seeing some similarities.
> Personally I see it as well with the Halios steel diver bezel / black combo.
> 
> Just to make it more obvious, I edited both side by side. I did a "logo delete" on both.
> ...


Awesome comp. Thank you!

IMO this is a great example of the discrepancy between pics and real life. The side by side is remarkably similar. I'd put my money that they are dramatically different in all aspect in the flesh.

Good discussion though.

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

There are definitely similarities between the Alpina and Halios, but I recall reading somewhere that the Halios is an homage to vintage divers, what with its slim bezel, moderate size and thickness, domed crystal. I don't think the Halios is in any way aping the Alpina.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Seppia said:


> Isn't the alpina something like 44mm?
> Has no crown guards
> The hands are different
> The lugs are completely different
> What are we talking about?


Bored waiting for the release. It's a time killer as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Agree with Robotaz. We need some in the wild pics to talk about vs photo shopped comparisons.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Hmm well the image of the watch and the drawn version you posted are totally different. Is the drawn version of a specific watch that exists? As if not you seem to have changes all the details that make it different 

The actual watch pic is very different, different shape markers, hands, case shape, lug shape, size, inner dial markings and shape, flat vs domed crystal etc etc. The only similarity is really the double markers at 12 (but again these are a different shape) and the bezel markers (which there are quite a few watches going back 30 odd years to use almost identical ones).

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

So nope... Not noticed the similarity 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## fire_lantern (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Question for bracelet lovers....I'm loving the look of the Seaforth, especially the pastel blue no bezel and am pretty tempted once they become available. The lack of a bracelet option is really the major issue for me, but seeing the picture on mesh makes me think this is a pretty sweet option. What do other bracelet fans think - are you going to pass due to lack of bracelet or try it out on a mesh? Yes, I know it will look great on a variety of straps, but I really prefer having a bracelet a vast majority of the time.



The0retical said:


> That view makes my hands sweat and my wallet hide in fear.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



redhed18 said:


> Since it has been brought up ... twice now, people are seeing some similarities.
> Personally I see it as well with the Halios steel diver bezel / black combo.
> 
> Just to make it more obvious, I edited both side by side. I did a "logo delete" on both.
> ...


Definitely there are similarities. And notable differences. Both very nice.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

#TeamPastel


----------



## slammjack (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



blowfish89 said:


> #TeamPastel


I can't wait to see pics of the production models. Apparently the hands and indices of the pastel will be pvd, I'm really curious to see how it looks


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

The sunburst navy blue is growing on me.

I'm a fashion troglodoyte: is the pastel blue versatile (ie does it 'go with anything')?


----------



## Sirbusman (Oct 11, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

What strap do you guys prefer on seaforth? Bracelet or shark mesh? Leather or nato?

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Sirbusman said:


> What strap do you guys prefer on seaforth? Bracelet or shark mesh? Leather or nato?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


There's talk of a rubber strap option being in the works also which could be exciting if it's got some different colour options.

Judging by the recent Tropic photo with the red rubber on Insta I'd say it's likely.


----------



## slammjack (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I've heard talks of a rubber nato being an option, which could be interesting. I've never seen one before, but hopefully the quality is good. I heard some complaints about the sharkskin strap offered on the Tropik


----------



## paddlewatch (Aug 19, 2014)

Loving the look. Tough decision in which color. Hopefully they will make it available soon.


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



slammjack said:


> I've heard talks of a rubber nato being an option, which could be interesting. I've never seen one before, but hopefully the quality is good. I heard some complaints about the sharkskin strap offered on the Tropik


Not saying this is what they might use, but FYI: https://www.watchgecko.com/zuludiver-328-rubber-nato-watch-strap-bonetto.php

I have several other Bonetto diver straps and they are very decent. I'm curious about the rubber nato, too!

Eric

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jrsdad (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Love the gilt version, but I wish it were 42mm.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jrsdad said:


> Love the gilt version, but I wish it were 42mm.


Tropik

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jrsdad said:


> Love the gilt version, but I wish it were 42mm.


Same with me fear it's just too small for my wrist

yadda yadda tapatalk


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Wow, love the gilt and both blue. Probably can't afford one, but would be hard pressed to choose (though I may find a way to save!)


----------



## SeikoFanBoy (Sep 6, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

My 2 cents...

It is a beautiful watch. But as it has been brought up before... it is overpriced, especially for a miyoto 9015. It is true that if I wasn't a med student and had the money to throw around, I probably would be in on this one but not at this moment.

I am not a movement snob. I fully am enjoying this Chinese movement in my Tisell pilot no-date and the chintzy-feeling 7s26 in my OM (part of its charm). But at this price point, I don't think I can tolerate a movement that whirrs everytime I move my wrist. The Miyoto 9015 is LOUD from my experience and it cheapens the experience. Of course it functions as it is supposed to, but I've noticed that out of all the workhorse movements that I have tried, the eta movement feels the best when setting the watch and changing the date (which I guess is a non-issue for this watch) - just feels right with the satisfying click.

The design is simple, classic, clean, well-executed and works for "small-wristers" like me (which is rare). The domed crystal is gorgeous, but is it worth the hype?... I'm not too sure. As I've said, if I had a disposable income, I would have tried it out but the styling, while being as beautiful as it is... isn't as groundbreaking to me as some of you make it out to be. I get that Halios has proven themselves in the past, but I just can't justify this piece being at the price-point that it is currently at. Perhaps, I would change my mind when I see it in the metal.

But as it now stands, I am happy to have preorder the white Borealis Cascais for almost half the price. I just hope that the 42mm case and 49mm lug-to-lug doesn't overwhelm my sub 6.5" wrist.


----------



## GreatCaptain (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

As a fellow med student &#55357;&#56394;, I agree. I don't see enough creativity in design to warrant the price tag without better specs. I am going to purchase the puck, because I've wanted one for the past few years and am happy to finally have one in my collection. But the Puck has a unique design to it. I feel like the Seaforth would be a straightforward, daily wear that lacks unique character. It's a nice watch, but for $700, I either want more quality or something unique on my wrist.



SeikoFanBoy said:


> My 2 cents...
> 
> It is a beautiful watch. But as it has been brought up before... it is overpriced, especially for a miyoto 9015. It is true that if I wasn't a med student and had the money to throw around, I probably would be in on this one but not at this moment.
> 
> ...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Can I just say, sometimes this forum makes me feel like crying in the shower, then gouging my eyes out?!?


----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

^^^what he said. Halios watches are worth the dough in my opinion. I own the Delfin and it's arguably my favorite watch despite being much less than some of the others. Just ran into some unexpected pet medical bills or I'd be all over the puck and Seaforth.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



calwatchguy said:


> ^^^what he said. Halios watches are worth the dough in my opinion. I own the Delfin and it's arguably my favorite watch despite being much less than some of the others. Just ran into some unexpected pet medical bills or I'd be all over the puck and Seaforth.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear. That can be very stressful. Best wishes.


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I wonder what the pastel or blue would have looked like with the sapphire bezel


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



SeikoFanBoy said:


> My 2 cents...
> 
> It is a beautiful watch. But as it has been brought up before... it is overpriced, especially for a miyoto 9015. It is true that if I wasn't a med student and had the money to throw around, I probably would be in on this one but not at this moment.
> 
> ...


The Seaforth runs a Miyota 90S5, not the 9015.

I am not sure whether or not the 90S5 is as loud as the 9015 is, but I will be keeping an eye out for comments on here as to how loud the Seaforth is before committing to one.

I do have hope though. Because while the 9015 is loud, having the right watch case makes all the difference. The NTH subs for example are significantly quieter than both my Tropik B and Delfin.

Remains to be seen if Halios can pull that off too.


----------



## Digitalone (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Looks like mid May release date. More pics.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



WastedYears said:


> The Seaforth runs a Miyota 90S5, not the 9015.
> 
> I am not sure whether or not the 90S5 is as loud as the 9015 is, but I will be keeping an eye out for comments on here as to how loud the Seaforth is before committing to one.
> 
> ...


I had a 90s5 before and just as loud as a 9015 if not more. Admittedly, the case of that housed the 90s5 was thin.

I don't mind the loudness but the wobble was sometimes distracting.

On a hsndheld device, excuse the m istakes


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Hi,

90s5 and 9015 are the same movement, only difference is that the 90s5 doesn't have a date wheel. Kudos to Halios going the extra mile to offer this movement instead of hiding the date wheel under the dial like most competitors offering a "no-date" option.

However, I agree that it is priced steeply compared to similar offerings from micro brands; I bought a new Borealis Sea Dragon new last year for 275$ USD directly from Borealis. It has identical specs (Mitoya 9015, lumed bezel, sapphire crystal, no bracelet).

I guess that Halios name, reputation and long periods of waiting for watches in their webstore create anticipation and it drives the price to the upper limits of a 9015 powered watch.

S.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 90s5 and 9015 are the same movement, only difference is that the 90s5 doesn't have a date wheel. Kudos to Halios going the extra mile to offer this movement instead of hiding the date wheel under the dial like most competitors offering a "no-date" option.
> 
> ...


I think he struck a nerve with good CS, avoiding "me too" offerings, extra attention to detail, unique designs (ie using aluminium bronze when most everyone else used CuSn8), and very limited runs making the preowned market extremely unappealing for potential buyers.

Whatever his secret is, I'll bet other micros would love to replicate it and sell their miyota offerings for $700.

I'm still hoping for a date version myself....one day.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> I think he struck a nerve with good CS, avoiding "me too" offerings, extra attention to detail, unique designs (ie using aluminium bronze when most everyone else used CuSn8), and very limited runs making the preowned market extremely unappealing for potential buyers.
> 
> Whatever his secret is, I'll bet other micros would love to replicate it and sell their miyota offerings for $700.
> 
> ...


Well said. I've owned a Tropik B from the first run and a Laguna. They were both VERY well executed and stood out from many of the other micro offerings for being more unique in design. YMMV, but I think Jason has been doing fantastic work and his prices are reasonable for what you get. If in doubt, check what the Bluering goes for on the used market now. Or the Pucks.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Where is a pic of the version with gilt hands with the steel bezel?

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## Modestwrist (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Apologies is this has been discussed... is anyone that is #teampastel concerned about the green lume? I think blue would have looked amazing.. I doubt this will turn me away but was wondering if anyone else had that same concern.


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I hadn't actually thought of that, but I'm thinking if it's dark enough to need the lume it's probably too dark to see the pastel.

Do love me some blue lume though if anyone from Halios is listening 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I apologize if this has been answered already, but how do I order the watch? I want the gilt dial and black sapphire bezel. Thank you.


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



wiseMenofGotham said:


> I apologize if this has been answered already, but how do I order the watch? I want the gilt dial and black sapphire bezel. Thank you.


Head to the website and register to be contacted when orders open up.

Apparently orders will be opening end of April (very ish) and shipping early May.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Thank you


----------



## Digitalone (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Instagram shows mid May release.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

May is not far off...

Pastel or black, black or pastel....

On a hsndheld device, excuse the m istakes


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Modestwrist said:


> Apologies is this has been discussed... is anyone that is #teampastel concerned about the green lume? I think blue would have looked amazing.. I doubt this will turn me away but was wondering if anyone else had that same concern.


Having just received the Laguna II, the C3 on this one isn't quite bright green color that I expected from C3 (day time color anyway, night lume is great! ). It is green, but with a slight cream color. Not sure if that helps.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



HamnJam said:


> May is not far off...
> 
> Pastel or black, black or pastel....
> 
> On a hsndheld device, excuse the m istakes


Only a "few" more weeks until we can order. While the gilt dial and black bezel has my eye, I can't stop staring at the pastel blue with the steel rotating bezel. Is it so "wrong" to have both haha?


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



wiseMenofGotham said:


> Only a "few" more weeks until we can order. While the gilt dial and black bezel has my eye, I can't stop staring at the pastel blue with the steel rotating bezel. Is it so "wrong" to have both haha?


The wait is exhausting.  I'm so concerned I'll see the pre-order late and miss the piece I want. Damn, I keep telling myself it's only a watch.


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Seaforth strap options:


__
http://instagr.am/p/BSjpSFel5Js/


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

1 year of prep. It's the replacement of preorders.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Robotaz said:


> 1 year of prep. It's the replacement of preorders.


I think Jason was burned with the Delfin preorder that ran over last year, so he's changed his approach. I like both options - preordering and getting a discount versus ordering when its close to completion.


----------



## BeerNye (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

My goodness these look pretty. Cannot wait till May. For someone that can't afford a 4-figure watch just yet this is damn close to perfect.


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Any news on the Seaforth? I haven't heard anything and Halios doesn't seem to update their website or facebook.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Rogco said:


> Any news on the Seaforth? I haven't heard anything and Halios doesn't seem to update their website or facebook.


Instagram is the place to go. Preorders are scheduled for May.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'm burned out on the wait. Too many Basel killers this year. Moving on.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Robotaz said:


> I'm burned out on the wait. Too many Basel killers this year. Moving on.


Same here. I sold a couple of watches to get funds for this one and it is getting harder to avoid spending it before the preorder begins!

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## jorgerebollo41 (Apr 6, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Rogco said:


> Any news on the Seaforth? I haven't heard anything and Halios doesn't seem to update their website or facebook.


Jason will release the puck in a couple weeks and then in May, probably mid May, he will release the seaforth.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jorgerebollo41 (Apr 6, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Trying to decide between these two










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

"Easy" choice, how much would you actually use the bezel? You can also get the steel bezel on the blue dial.


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



smille76 said:


> Same here. I sold a couple of watches to get funds for this one and it is getting harder to avoid spending it before the preorder begins!
> 
> S.
> 
> Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


Kind of up in the air myself. All the halios offerings are awesome and the plan was to try and grab a Laguna, a Puck, and a Seaforth. Grabbed a Laguna which I love. However, I grabbed a Skindiver over the weekend on the Easter sale, and that Seiko spb053 released at Basel is really calling me, having a hard time resisting. That might not leave much money left. Sure they will be a quick sell out with or without my order.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jorgerebollo41 said:


> Trying to decide between these two
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love both as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jorgerebollo41 said:


> Trying to decide between these two
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really all the choices are hot. I really dig the gilt dial, sapphire bezel.










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## panchoskywalker (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Any clue on the pre-order price?


----------



## jorgerebollo41 (Apr 6, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



panchoskywalker said:


> Any clue on the pre-order price?


Once the orders start the full price will be $ 675.00 plus shipping

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panchoskywalker (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jorgerebollo41 said:


> Once the orders start the full price will be $ 675.00 plus shipping
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which means there's no pre order price.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



panchoskywalker said:


> Which means there's no pre order price.


Correct. No pre-orders.


----------



## happyrock (Jul 15, 2014)

Just came across this and really like it. Just wish you could do the sunburst dial with the black bezel.


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

EDIT: Double post


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Just some more pictures from IG since it's May haha:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



wiseMenofGotham said:


> Just some more pictures from IG since it's May haha:


Wow. Thus blue 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Another teaser,



It's going to be a long month.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Really great looking watches.


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I hope he's made enough of these. If there are only 50 of each dial these will sell out in less than a day.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



TripleCalendar said:


> I hope he's made enough of these. If there are only 50 of each dial these will sell out in less than a day.


You'll be fine. By the time they're finally released the 1,000 Instagram followers will have burned out and bought something else. At a point, the hype starts going backwards. We're past that point.


----------



## Digitalone (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I love this watch however Im standing at the edge and trying to get my head around the $925.00 CDN price for what your getting. Anyone want to push me off the cliff (not literally).

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



wiseMenofGotham said:


> Another teaser,
> 
> 
> 
> It's going to be a long month.


This damn picture has me questioning which one to get. For months I've had my mind made up, now I'm questioning my bezel choice. Stupid Instagram...


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Digitalone said:


> I love this watch however Im standing at the edge and trying to get my head around the $925.00 CDN price for what your getting. Anyone want to push me off the cliff (not literally).


The quality of the finish and the attention to detail will send you over. He does make great pieces.


----------



## Digitalone (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



daforg said:


> The quality of the finish and the attention to detail will send you over. He does make great pieces.


I hear you, and I have seen some of his other works on various forums and for sale on Watchrecon however I may wait for the second round before jumping in and read some of the reviews first. Wish this was more in the 650 to 750 range. I think that would be better value for a domed crystal, crystal bezel insert and a miyota 90s5 movement. Comparison 30 ATMOS Vintage Ceramica - on bracelet @ 864.00 or Steinhart Vintage One comes with an ETA 2824-2 Elaboré with a domed crystal, bracelet and is 732.00 delivered (can't stand the Homage Rolex hands) just saying. The Ocean One Titanium Premium is 822.00. I do love the look of the Seaforth though. :think: decisions decisions.

Cheers.

all in CDN prices.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Robotaz said:


> You'll be fine. By the time they're finally released the 1,000 Instagram followers will have burned out and bought something else. At a point, the hype starts going backwards. We're past that point.


Yes, this wait is killing me and the great deals posted here daily are slowly emptying my paypal funds I raised by selling about 10 pieces in early 2017.

Already bought a Sinn 556A and a Helson Skindiver in the last few months. Hopefully, there will be some pennies left in my wallet when this will be released!!

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Hadn't checked for new photos in a while. Looks good! I dig the vintage look, especially how he did the bezel. No date great, hands look awesome. I really like the proportions of the hands and dial (the length of the minute hand I enjoy). I'm in the market for a diver in this price range and this one is tempting!


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Love this one. But I'm probably going to pass because I spent my watch budget. Planned to get a gilt dial but going to be tough to justify it at this point after grabbing a few in March.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Digitalone said:


> I love this watch however Im standing at the edge and trying to get my head around the $925.00 CDN price for what your getting. Anyone want to push me off the cliff (not literally).
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Don't know about the seaforth, but I can vouch for the tropik and its awesomeness:









Sorry for hijacking 

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Puck release dropping May 7th - per latest insta post. Hoping the seaforth is soon to drop.


----------



## Jack646 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Oh man, I'd be an instant buyer if there was a bracelet attached.

Probably just a normal oyster style but what if... Jubilee? Beads of rice? Something really cool I don't even know about?


----------



## jjcs83 (May 5, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jack646 said:


> Oh man, I'd be an instant buyer if there was a bracelet attached.
> 
> Probably just a normal oyster style but what if... Jubilee? Beads of rice? Something really cool I don't even know about?


Ditto, although I'm still tempted to buy one and put it on a mesh.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Knoc said:


> Puck release dropping May 7th - per latest insta post. Hoping the seaforth is soon to drop.


Possible delay according to the website 

"Seaforth pre-orders are tentatively scheduled for mid-May but may potentially push into June."


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



daforg said:


> Possible delay according to the website
> 
> "Seaforth pre-orders are tentatively scheduled for mid-May but may potentially push into June."


Good. I need a funds-recovery period anyway.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Robotaz said:


> Good. I need a funds-recovery period anyway.


x2, I can empathize 100% with that sentiment.


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Another shot from IG:


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Is that lotion on the bezel?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Has anyone else noticed that the crown has changed to where the tooth pattern matches the bezel closely?

It was not like that before, and I like it a lot more now that it looks like this latest pic.



wiseMenofGotham said:


> Another teaser,
> 
> 
> 
> It's going to be a long month.


Here's the old one, and yes I realize one does not have a bezel. It's the same crown that was on the others, it's just that this pic shows it best:


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Nice catch with the crown. I like that they match, but on the smooth bezel version I actually prefer the crown with the finer teeth. The last pic on Instagram of a smooth bezel version still shows the finer crown, 








even though earlier pics of rotating bezel versions show the matching crown. Wonder if the crowns will be different depending on the bezel. Talk about attention to detail!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Earl Grey said:


> Nice catch with the crown. I like that they match, but on the smooth bezel version I actually prefer the crown with the finer teeth. The last pic on Instagram of a smooth bezel version still shows the finer crown,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. I see that on Instagram. Who knows?


----------



## kiwi.bloke (May 8, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

1 style crown for the fixed bezel and 1 style of crown for the rotating bezel version? Be a nice touch if so.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

It could also be older prototype and new production version crowns with different machining. Remember the steel rotating bezel has changed between prototype and production versions.


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



wiseMenofGotham said:


> Another shot from IG:


Wow! I'm feeling that pastel blue dial


----------



## GlennO (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



pokpok said:


> Wow! I'm feeling that pastel blue dial


I keep getting drawn to it myself. Does anyone know what colour the hands are on the pastel? I'm not sure if they are black or silver.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



GlennO said:


> I keep getting drawn to it myself. Does anyone know what colour the hands are on the pastel? I'm not sure if they are black or silver.


 Black.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

There will only be 1 style crown, spoke with Jason already, the Rougher Groove one, the finer one was just a dummy crown.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

The wait is doing my head in. At least I've been able to change my mind on which option I want at least a hundred times.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Jason said on IG that all Seaforths have the crown that I'm describing as matching the bezel grips. Cool!


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Looks like a mid to end of June release now.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Do like the pastel blue. Trying to decide which straight ends aftermarket bracelet might look best.


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I think a 20mm Rolex style rivet bracelet might work, I'm hoping to try it out:


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Thinking of ordering 2 Seaforths, to ensure I don't regret picking up the wrong one.

Blue sunburst with rotating steel, and black on black.

I hope Jason is prepared for the onslaught of orders, feels like the Seaforth is more popular than others, but hard to tell since it's the only one that interests me.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



rellybelly said:


> Thinking of ordering 2 Seaforths, to ensure I don't regret picking up the wrong one.
> 
> Blue sunburst with rotating steel, and black on black.
> 
> I hope Jason is prepared for the onslaught of orders, feels like the Seaforth is more popular than others, but hard to tell since it's the only one that interests me.


I have the same dilemma, though I can only buy one - thinking gilt/steel or gilt/black. Somehow black/steel seems to look a bit better to me than gilt/steel. I also have two other black bezel divers on order so thinking steel Seaforth might break the trend. I've got a bunch of pictures of each and have spent hours agonizing over the options.


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

And another teaser via Instagram:


----------



## CanadaGus (May 12, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



wiseMenofGotham said:


> And another teaser via Instagram:


God damn it. I've spent weeks going back and forth between the black with black ceramic or the blue with steel. I'd just about made up my mind, and now I see this and I'm right back where I started, except now I have three to choose from.


----------



## Riverbeaver (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Excuse me if this has been typed before, as I didn't read through the whole thread. I wish there was some sort of text or ?? above the 6 index. It just looks like a big blank space to me. Something needs to be there. Maybe the Halios Capricorn logo? Beyond that I love the design, but just too small for me.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Riverbeaver said:


> Excuse me if this has been typed before, as I didn't read through the whole thread. I wish there was some sort of text or ?? above the 6 index. It just looks like a big blank space to me. Something needs to be there. Maybe the Halios Capricorn logo? Beyond that I love the design, but just too small for me.


Jason's idea for this dial design was to keep it as clean and minimalist as possible, even leaving off his nice logo. I like simple clean dials, but slightly prefer the Halios Tropic's dial with the logo and one line of text at 6. But am happy to have no text there rather than 4 lines of drivel. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I think he did a great job on the text with both the Seaforth and new Puck.


----------



## rwil84 (May 26, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I really, really like that stainless bezel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AdrianB (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



rwil84 said:


> I really, really like that stainless bezel
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Me too - I've been planning to order mine with the pastel blue dial and fixed bezel since the first prototype photos were released, but the stainless bezel looks great

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Is there a pic of the caseback of this Seaforth?


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

EDIT: Double post


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I haven't seen one yet. Here are some more pictures from professional Vincent Lions:

http://vincentlions.com/photographing-dive-watches-for-canadian-company-halios/


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

^^^ Unfortunately with the old crowns. Beautiful shots though.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I have seen case back. It is a simple clean case back with printed markings on it


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Hands down the single best picture I've seen of this watch!



wiseMenofGotham said:


> I haven't seen one yet. Here are some more pictures from professional Vincent Lions:
> 
> http://vincentlions.com/photographing-dive-watches-for-canadian-company-halios/


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I for one am glad the Seaforth won't come on a bracelet, as that makes it slightly easier to _not_ pull the trigger on yet another Halios watch.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*










There seems to be a trend of offering S/S cases with gold handsets at the minute, Halios are doing it so are Helgray and I'm sure if I searched others would also be at it.


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2006)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I think the borealis bull shark has the gold handset as well


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



[email protected] said:


> I think the borealis bull shark has the gold handset as well


And Tudor BlackBay of course.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Recent thread on gilt divers here: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4344570


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Luminated said:


> There seems to be a trend of offering S/S cases with gold handsets at the minute, Halios are doing it so are Helgray and I'm sure if I searched others would also be at it.


Halios played with the idea on the Tropik a couple of years back - if I remember correctly Jason built a Tropik SS prototype with a Tropik B gilt dial.


----------



## johneh (Mar 13, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



daforg said:


> Halios played with the idea on the Tropik a couple of years back - if I remember correctly Jason built a Tropik SS prototype with a Tropik B gilt dial.


You're correct. He did a one off of it, I tried (unsuccessfully, I might add) to buy it off of him a couple times. That is the reason I am going gilt dial on my Seaforth.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



johneh said:


> You're correct. He did a one off of it, I tried (unsuccessfully, I might add) to buy it off of him a couple times. That is the reason I am going gilt dial on my Seaforth.


I asked him at the time whether it would become a production model - another reason why I'm probably opting for the gilt with my Seaforth.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I am amazed at how many people on here are considering buying two versions, and even more amazed that I am among them, as I don't have any no-date watches, and prior to the Seaforth wouldn't have considered buying a no-date watch.

That presents a dilemma for me, as Jason indicated at some point that there might be a second run, and that the second run might include a date version.

Now I could just buy two versions of the first release, and if a date version comes along down the road that suits me, I could sell one or both of the no-date ones, but I live in Thailand, and have only ever bought one used watch and haven't sold any yet. Living in Thailand makes flipping expensive and difficult. 

So, Jason, I am not asking you to commit to anything, but it would be very helpful to me (and probably some others) if, before the first run ships, you could give us an idea of when you might issue a second run, and how likely that second run is to include a date version, and with what dial colors. I'd love a blue sunburst with date!


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

New pic on Instagram:









I hadn't considered the pastel, vacillating instead between black and dark blue, but man the dial texture on this is just sublime. Maybe I should sell my entire watch collection and buy 3 Seaforths...


----------



## DrFidget (May 14, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Earl Grey said:


> I am amazed at how many people on here are considering buying two versions, and even more amazed that I am among them, as I don't have any no-date watches, and prior to the Seaforth wouldn't have considered buying a no-date watch.


Seriously... how is this possible? I have been trying over the past year to pare down my collection and focus on two (dare I say one) special watches with some oomph. I was about to pull the trigger on one of the usual suspects--Rolex, Zenith, IWC, GO--and didn't think I would ever consider a microbrand with a Japanese movement.

Now all I want is a Seaforth bezel removal/replacement tool so that I will only have to buy 4 Seaforths instead of 14.

It is one of the best-looking watches I have seen, with what looks to be a level of finishing on par with some $10k watches. Who else is going to be refreshing Instagram like a madman over the next few weeks?


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Whoa there. Let's not get ahead of ourselves. I've lost track of how many Hong Kong micro brands I've owned, and I have yet to see one with finishing on par with my in-house Tudor, never mind the typical 10K watch.

There's good reason to believe this will will be a great watch for the money. Let's leave it at that. What distinguishes Halios is the styling; they're both unique and good looking. My last Halios was finished on par with other micros at the same price, and a few of those micros were probably made by the same factory(ies) that make Halios.

What's really amazing is that Jason can continually come up with such great looking, original designs. No homages. Who needs homages when Halios is making watches like these!



DrFidget said:


> ....with what looks to be a level of finishing on par with some $10k watches. Who else is going to be refreshing Instagram like a madman over the next few weeks?


----------



## DrFidget (May 14, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



pinkybrain said:


> Whoa there. Let's not get ahead of ourselves. I've lost track of how many Hong Kong micro brands I've owned, and I have yet to see one with finishing on par with my in-house Tudor, never mind the typical 10K watch.


Haha. Yes, I may have inflated my comparables a bit. Never seen a Halios in the metal, but the macro shots of the case finishing seemed comparable to my Rolex Explorer and GP Chrono, with a bit more well-executed nuance than my Stowa, Sinn or Seikos. That doesn't quite get it up to 10K territory (to say nothing of the movement) but I will not be surprised if it feels like a $2-$3k watch when I have it in hand. That said, I agree completely that the unique design is what is really special about this watch, with no hyperbole required.


----------



## Teedubyaw (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Looks good


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Still waiting on shots of the black dial with gilt indices and plain bezel. If this comes out, I am lost.

I was sceptical at first towards that 40mm/plain concept. But after I saw an early production pic of the gilt/black i immediately thought of this watch here and it all became sense to me: https://goo.gl/images/tzD84l - pic borrowed via google (it states an Alex pig as the creator)

Vs.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BPvREjAFVtX/

Jason lifted the design into contemporary fields and put his stamp on it. Great.

Damnit, I am too dumb to embed the pictures directly, so please click for yourselves, you won't be disappointed.

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## jorgerebollo41 (Apr 6, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

One more new pic on instagram










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Luminated said:


> There seems to be a trend of offering S/S cases with gold handsets at the minute, Halios are doing it so are Helgray and I'm sure if I searched others would also be at it.


What a great trend! This one is a little different but gold & stainless looks great.


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Still waiting on shots of the black dial with gilt indices and plain bezel. If this comes out, I am lost.
> 
> I was sceptical at first towards that 40mm/plain concept. But after I saw an early production pic of the gilt/black i immediately thought of this watch here and it all became sense to me: https://goo.gl/images/tzD84l - pic borrowed via google (it states an Alex pig as the creator)
> 
> ...


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Is there an option for a 12hr or dive bezel?


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



flame2000 said:


> Is there an option for a 12hr or dive bezel?


Yes. Check Halios' Instagram stream for the easiest way to see most of the options. 12 hr bezel in steel, 60 min bezel in steel or sapphire.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Earl Grey said:


> Yes. Check Halios' Instagram stream for the easiest way to see most of the options. 12 hr bezel in steel, 60 min bezel in steel or sapphire.


Every couple posts either a new picture or some new info comes out that is making my decision to skip this watch that much harder.

I really need to stop checking this thread.


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Earl Grey said:


> New pic on Instagram:
> 
> I hadn't considered the pastel, vacillating instead between black and dark blue, but man the dial texture on this is just sublime. Maybe I should sell my entire watch collection and buy 3 Seaforths...


I'm not sure how I feel about this. I was all in on the pastel, but the pvd coating on the markers doesn't look as good (in this one albeit limited picture). Looking forward to seeing how the pastel looks now when it's on the wrist. I think Halios may be tinkering with this too much.


----------



## johneh (Mar 13, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Rogco said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about this. I was all in on the pastel, but the pvd coating on the markers doesn't look as good (in this one albeit limited picture). Looking forward to seeing how the pastel looks now when it's on the wrist. I think Halios may be tinkering with this too much.


What do you mean by tinkering? The markers/hands on the pastel dial have been PVD from the very start.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Rogco said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about this. I was all in on the pastel, but the pvd coating on the markers doesn't look as good (in this one albeit limited picture). Looking forward to seeing how the pastel looks now when it's on the wrist. I think Halios may be tinkering with this too much.


These are in production.....so no tinkering has been done.


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Repost of the previous picture:










Looks like a production model, picture from Instagram:


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Jason isn't making the choice any easier with all these options - they all look fantastic.


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



johneh said:


> What do you mean by tinkering? The markers/hands on the pastel dial have been PVD from the very start.


In every previous photo it was silver, not pvd.

Edit: Just saw the photo above and it looks good!


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I wonder if anyone has a collection of photos of all the Seaforth variants to collage in a post /posts to help some of us who is indesicive about which one to go for....


----------



## johneh (Mar 13, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Rogco said:


> In every previous photo it was silver, not pvd.
> 
> Edit: Just saw the photo above and it looks good!


Wrong. Go on the Halios instagram page, you'll see black markers/hands as far back as last year. However, you're right when you say it looks good.


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



johneh said:


> Wrong. Go on the Halios instagram page, you'll see black markers/hands as far back as last year. However, you're right when you say it looks good.


No they are not, they are all silver.


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

[video]


> Pastel + dive bezel.
> 
> A post shared by HALIOS Watches (@halioswatches) on May 11, 2017 at 10:22am PDT


 [/video]


----------



## johneh (Mar 13, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Rogco said:


> No they are not, they are all silver.


Dude, give it up. You're wrong. The markers and hands are clearly black in that picture. I mean, look at the very first image in this thread. They're black in the teaser. Get your eyes checked.


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



johneh said:


> Dude, give it up. You're wrong. The markers and hands are clearly black in that picture. I mean, look at the very first image in this thread. They're black in the teaser. Get your eyes checked.
> 
> View attachment 12006306


Those are 100% silver! They are definitely not black pvd.


----------



## johneh (Mar 13, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Rogco said:


> Those are 100% silver!


Ok buddy. If you say so...


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Maybe I'm just not explaining myself right. I'm not talking about the hands (never mentioned them), but the hour markers on the dial. They were silver up until the most recent photos. Now they are pvd coated black.


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



johneh said:


> Ok buddy. If you say so...


I do, it's pretty obvious.


----------



## johneh (Mar 13, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Mystery solved. I saw black, you saw silver.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Consider the case of the Pastel Indices solved! Great work watch nerds!


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



johneh said:


> Mystery solved. I saw black, you saw silver.


Thanks for that! I thought I was going crazy, though I probably do need to get my eyes checked.


----------



## johneh (Mar 13, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Rogco said:


> Thanks for that! I thought I was going crazy, though I probably do need to get my eyes checked.


Well, to be fair you had me thinking I was going crazy too! All good in the 'hood man. We're both (probably) not crazy.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*



johneh said:


> Well, to be fair you had me thinking I was going crazy too! All good in the 'hood man. We're both (probably) not crazy.


Dude, you're arguing about prototype dial marker iterations. Definitely crazy.

Edit - But in a good way.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I like the darker markers and my eyes are bad. I also like how they match the hands now. 
For an internet argument that was pretty damn tame...you guys must both be from Canada?


----------



## johneh (Mar 13, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Quicksilver said:


> I like the darker markers and my eyes are bad. I also like how they match the hands now.
> For an internet argument that was pretty damn tame...you guys must both be from Canada?


Haha of course! I'm surprised I didn't apologize in every post.


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Quicksilver said:


> I like the darker markers and my eyes are bad. I also like how they match the hands now.
> For an internet argument that was pretty damn tame...you guys must both be from Canada?


I'm not, but I secretly wish I was. Canada is awesome!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Rogco said:


> I'm not, but I secretly wish I was. Canada is awesome!


Hey we have a great excuse to all head over to Vancouver. We could throw a thank you party for Jason!

However, something tells me he probably fears us at times and it would probably creep him out. lol


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Jason and DocVail: the two ends of a spectrum of "customer communication" 

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## AdrianB (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Anyone else curious about how the pastel dial would combine with the sapphire bezel?

The option doesn't appear to be available but I think it may work nicely, with the black handset and indices matching the bezel.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Not sure if this has been discussed or not but in one of his IG posts Jason alluded that this is Series 1 Seaforth..does it mean that there'll be Series 2 with date version?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



EA-Sport said:


> Not sure if this has been discussed or not but in one of his IG posts Jason alluded that this is Series 1 Seaforth..does it mean that there'll be Series 2 with date version?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe so. Ask him.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Staying up late looking at the Instagram photos trying to decide which versions to get. Looks like the Sapphire bezel is flat, but the stainless dive bezel looks like it's sloping slightly. Is that correct?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Also it looks like the font on the 12 hour bezel is thicker than on the diver bezel: look at the number four. Will that carry over into production?



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Earl Grey said:


> Also it looks like the font on the 12 hour bezel is thicker than on the diver bezel: look at the number four. Will that carry over into production?


Not sure if you mean the thicker font or the 12 hour bezel, but the pic you posted of the minutes bezel shows the new crown. I'd expect to see the minutes bezel come out as you see it in that pic.


----------



## DanKoR0 (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



EA-Sport said:


> Not sure if this has been discussed or not but in one of his IG posts Jason alluded that this is Series 1 Seaforth..does it mean that there'll be Series 2 with date version?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My understanding is that he's considering a date version per popular request, but it's unconfirmed at this point. I think for now he's too busy trying to get this run out the door to commit to anything for future runs.

He did say that he's considering more light color dials for the next run.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Robotaz said:


> Not sure if you mean the thicker font or the 12 hour bezel, but the pic you posted of the minutes bezel shows the new crown. I'd expect to see the minutes bezel come out as you see it in that pic.


Not sure what part you are not understanding, 
But both photos are recent and both show the newer crown. Thus my surprise that the font thickness is different. Maybe the bolder font works better with the (mostly) single digits of the 12 hour bezel? If so, once again great attention to detail.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Earl Grey said:


> Not sure what part you are not understanding,


I assumed that you realize that the hour bezel is not available to purchase, hence my confusion as to what you're asking will be in final form.

To me, your question is: will the final minutes bezel have larger font like his prototype hour bezel. My answer is: since the minutes bezel in your photo is on a model with the finished crown, I'd say no.


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



johneh said:


> Wrong. Go on the Halios instagram page, you'll see black markers/hands as far back as last year. However, you're right when you say it looks good.


On this pic, the markers does looks like chrome plated, especially the markers at 9 & 10.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Robotaz said:


> I assumed that you realize that the hour bezel is not available to purchase, hence my confusion as to what you're asking will be in final form.
> 
> To me, your question is: will the final minutes bezel have larger font like his prototype hour bezel. My answer is: since the minutes bezel in your photo is on a model with the finished crown, I'd say no.


Ah, I understand your confusion now. The twelve hour bezel is indeed going into production and will not be limited to a few examples as originally planned by Jason. It will be a full fledged production option, like the other three (fixed, stainless 60 min, and sapphire 60 min).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Earl Grey said:


> Ah, I understand your confusion now. The twelve hour bezel is indeed going into production and will not be limited to a few examples as originally planned by Jason. It will be a full fledged production option, like the other three (fixed, stainless 60 min, and sapphire 60 min).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He said ten of them. Where are you seeing "full-fledged"?


----------



## johneh (Mar 13, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



flame2000 said:


> On this pic, the markers does looks like chrome plated, especially the markers at 9 & 10.
> View attachment 12021082


Go back a few pages. This has already been figured out.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Robotaz said:


> He said ten of them. Where are you seeing "full-fledged"?


On Instagram, about 12 weeks back, Jason posted this:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

^^^ I just hope this doesn't impact my ability to get cases with a diving bezel. I assume it's still the same number of cases, but with fewer models like I would want. Oh well.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Hi Jason,

can we get a photo of the leather strap buckle while we wait patiently for the Seaforth?  And what width are the leather straps at the buckle end? Trying to keep myself occupied ordering custom straps for my (forthcoming) Seaforth(s)...

Thanks!


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Earl Grey said:


> Hi Jason,
> 
> can we get a photo of the leather strap buckle while we wait patiently for the Seaforth?  And what width are the leather straps at the buckle end? Trying to keep myself occupied ordering custom straps for my (forthcoming) Seaforth(s)...
> 
> Thanks!


I managed to snag this photo off IG, maybe it helps with your sizing questions? Looks like a taper to 18mm. I think someone got lucky and has the first production model before launch.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



daforg said:


> I managed to snag this photo off IG, maybe it helps with your sizing questions? Looks like a taper to 18mm. I think someone got lucky and has the first production model before launch.
> 
> View attachment 12030082


I agree it looks like it tapers to 18mm, but before ordering a custom $100+ strap I'd like to be sure. If I don't much care for the Halios buckle, no biggie, but if I do, I'd rather have the Halios buckle fit my custom strap.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Earl Grey said:


> I agree it looks like it tapers to 18mm, but before ordering a custom $100+ strap I'd like to be sure. If I don't much care for the Halios buckle, no biggie, but if I do, I'd rather have the Halios buckle fit my custom strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have 4 of those 20mm Halios straps. I will measure when I get home tonight and let you know.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Earl Grey said:


> I agree it looks like it tapers to 18mm, but before ordering a custom $100+ strap I'd like to be sure. If I don't much care for the Halios buckle, no biggie, but if I do, I'd rather have the Halios buckle fit my custom strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's tapers to 18mm at the buckle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Quicksilver said:


> It's tapers to 18mm at the buckle.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Can you share a photo of the buckle?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Earl Grey said:


> Thanks. Can you share a photo of the buckle?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Here is a shot I took a few weeks ago. Let
Me know if you need a better photo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Thanks! Top side view would be great, too, but no rush.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Sorry if this is a dumb question, but how will we know when Seaforth pre-orders start?? Thanks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



warsh said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question, but how will we know when Seaforth pre-orders start?? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Instagram and this thread.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johneh (Mar 13, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



daforg said:


> Instagram and this thread.


First batch will most likely be available in two weeks.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Latest from IG:


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



uvalaw2005 said:


> Latest from IG:




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

^^^ I wouldn't say anything with the frenzy going on over at IG to keep from being a buzz killer, but that strap is horrific on that watch IMO.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Robotaz said:


> ^^^ I wouldn't say anything with the frenzy going on over at IG to keep from being a buzz killer, but that strap is horrific on that watch IMO.


Agreed, and I think Jason feels the same way - in the post he laments not having more NATOs to show the watch off on.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Robotaz said:


> ^^^ I wouldn't say anything with the frenzy going on over at IG to keep from being a buzz killer, but that strap is horrific on that watch IMO.


What style leather would be better?


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



nyonya said:


> Agreed, and I think Jason feels the same way - in the post he laments not having more NATOs to show the watch off on.


It didn't sound like a lament so much as an apology for not being able to fulfill a request for more images on nato.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



daforg said:


> What style leather would be better?


You will enjoy the leather straps that Jason has for the seaforth. Trust me they are very nice and the Halios buckle is a nice touch

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Quicksilver said:


> You will enjoy the leather straps that Jason has for the seaforth. Trust me they are very nice and the Halios buckle is a nice touch
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


when did jason make 20mm straps? I have lots of his 22mm. They are awesome!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



daforg said:


> What style leather would be better?


I don't know, but on topic I can think of a dozen NATOs that would look great.


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Any thoughts on aftermarket rubber (caoutchouc?) strap for the Seaforth?

In the comments of that most recent IG, Jason recommended Biwi caoutchouc. I was going to order a Hirsch Urbane but Biwi is interesting. Their website shows like they make custom straps for Richard Mille, etc.. and they have an alligator-embossed caoutchouc that would be super versatile... If not tacky.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Both dive bezel options:


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

This angle nicely shows off the dome and the gilt dial:


----------



## jorgerebollo41 (Apr 6, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I ask Jason about to modify the colors on the strap and he gave me permission to do it, so here is the blue dial with different colors



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Great pictures, it really looks to be a lovely piece.

Decisions - Gilt dial/sapphire bezel or gilt dial/steel bezel ????


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I was all set to go basic black/sapphire, but then I picked up the black/black Tropik SS on the bay. So then I was all set to go gilt/sapphire, but then I got a gilt Seiko Turtle that I'm obsessed with.

So now I'm thinking of going back to black/sapphire, but the commonalities between the Seaforth/Tropik dial and handset is giving me pause. I wish there was a sapphire bezel for the blue dial; I'm afraid I just don't like that stainless bezel.

First world problems FTW!


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*



uvalaw2005 said:


> I was all set to go basic black/sapphire, but then I picked up the black/black Tropik SS on the bay. So then I was all set to go gilt/sapphire, but then I got a gilt Seiko Turtle that I'm obsessed with.
> 
> So now I'm thinking of going back to black/sapphire, but the commonalities between the Seaforth/Tropik dial and handset is giving me pause. I wish there was a sapphire bezel for the blue dial; I'm afraid I just don't like that stainless bezel.
> 
> First world problems FTW!


I, too, would love to see the blue sunburst dial with the sapphire bezel. Does anyone here have mad Photoshop skills? I think that's actually a much better combo than blue dial blue bezel, as the blues rarely match, and even if they do, a blue dial pops more against a black bezel.

On the black dials I actually prefer the steel bezel, but on the sunburst blue I think the black bezel would look better, making the dial pop more than it does on the steel bezel.

There are plenty of precedents for blue dial black bezel diver's:










And other blue watches that would look better with a black bezel:










Compared to stock:










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jorgerebollo41 (Apr 6, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



uvalaw2005 said:


> I was all set to go basic black/sapphire, but then I picked up the black/black Tropik SS on the bay. So then I was all set to go gilt/sapphire, but then I got a gilt Seiko Turtle that I'm obsessed with.
> 
> So now I'm thinking of going back to black/sapphire, but the commonalities between the Seaforth/Tropik dial and handset is giving me pause. I wish there was a sapphire bezel for the blue dial; I'm afraid I just don't like that stainless bezel.
> 
> First world problems FTW!


Same with me here, since I also own the Tropik SS , looks almost the same, so I'm going with either the gilt/sapphire or blue/12hr bezel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Earl Grey said:


> I, too, would love to see the blue sunburst dial with the sapphire bezel. Does anyone here have mad Photoshop skills? I think that's actually a much better combo than blue dial blue bezel, as the blues rarely match, and even if they do, a blue dial pops more against a black bezel.
> 
> On the black dials I actually prefer the steel bezel, but on the sunburst blue I think the black bezel would look better, making the dial pop more than it does on the steel bezel.
> 
> ...


God no, you're definitely wrong on that pelagos... Oris yes, could work pretty on the seaforth too, but the pelagos should definitely be all blue.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Guys... Don't tell Jason, but my plan is to buy 2 (gilt/sapphire and sunburst/silver), then potentially switch the sapphire onto sunburst blue.


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



rellybelly said:


> Guys... Don't tell Jason, but my plan is to buy 2 (gilt/sapphire and sunburst/silver), then potentially switch the sapphire onto sunburst blue.


Sounds like fun!


----------



## Ron1n (Aug 15, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

These Instagram pictures are drool worthy. I can't wait to see some reviews. Just gotta hope they don't sell out before then.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



rellybelly said:


> Guys... Don't tell Jason, but my plan is to buy 2 (gilt/sapphire and sunburst/silver), then potentially switch the sapphire onto sunburst blue.


My thoughts exactly, but I prefer the black on silver, so if I don't like the blue on black either, then I am stuck (well I could sell, or trade, I guess, but that's a hassle).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I struggle to understand why Jason would dictate the combination of dial/bezel that a customer wanted, personally I think the pastel blue with black bezel would look mint. Watches are a very personal thing and not everyone is going to agree on what looks right but surely if the option to pick your bezel is there then let them pick whatever they want afterward they are the one putting out their hard earned dosh.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Luminated said:


> I struggle to understand why Jason would dictate the combination of dial/bezel that a customer wanted, personally I think the pastel blue with black bezel would look mint. Watches are a very personal thing and not everyone is going to agree on what looks right but surely if the option to pick your bezel is there then let them pick whatever they want afterward they are the one putting out their hard earned dosh.


You could also argue why at all he's offering any options, no? In fact the great majority of pieces are offered without any.

I see it as a plus that we have a couple options, but this can be one of those half-full or half-empty cup kind of appreciations.

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Double post


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jguitron said:


> You could also argue why at all he's offering any options, no? In fact the great majority of pieces are offered without any.
> 
> I see it as a plus that we have a couple options, but this can be one of those half-full or half-empty cup kind of appreciations.
> 
> ...


I understand that, it's just why limit the choice when you have made the decision to offer the full range of bezels to some and not others.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Luminated said:


> I understand that, it's just why limit the choice when you have made the decision to offer the full range of bezels to some and not others.


Ask Jason to help you understand the manufacturing and financial considerations that go into it. It would take me paragraphs. It will take him a couple of sentences. But bottom line is that you don't understand how making and selling products on a limited scale works.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Also remember that Jason isn't doing months-long pre-orders where everyone buys in advance their chosen version. You'll have your watch within a week or two of ordering. That means he has to attempt to anticipate demand of the various iterations.

And of course there is also designer's prerogative, if those variations are not ones that fall within his vision for the model.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Looks like Worn & Wound will be doing a review shortly:


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

It's crazy how much smaller the face of silver-bezel looks.

Bezel-less face obviously looks biggest


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Anyone happen to know if the 12h bezel is bi-directional?


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

According to Jason on Instagram it is not.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I can see how it would be more work/cost to make it bi-directional, but that's still a shame.



Earl Grey said:


> According to Jason on Instagram it is not.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



WastedYears said:


> I can see how it would be more work/cost to make it bi-directional, but that's still a shame.


It is a shame reminding owners they purchased a budget watch and how the pricier dateless movement contradicts that. I'm sure for Jason the economics simply weren't there.


----------



## oneleven (Dec 13, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

No reviews out yet? I'm assuming Jason sent this watch to more than just W&W... getting anxious to read some initial impressions.


----------



## littlebee (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

anyone knows when is the release date? the wait is like forever


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



littlebee said:


> anyone knows when is the release date? the wait is like forever


No. On June 1 Jason wrote (on Instagram): it's in production, with a release date of soon/soon/2017. So it's coming this year, but apparently Jason is not committing to June. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Quis_custodiet (Jun 15, 2017)

It's a beauty - would love to see it in the same aliminium bronze they used for the tropik b


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Wow, looks really clean.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



littlebee said:


> anyone knows when is the release date? the wait is like forever


Jason is saying pre-orders open the week of the 26th June.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

It's been too many days without a Seaforth fix. Excuse the mediocre photoshopping, but someone tell me sunburst blue with black bezel doesn't look good.


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Earl Grey said:


> It's been too many days without a Seaforth fix. Excuse the mediocre photoshopping, but someone tell me sunburst blue with black bezel doesn't look good.
> 
> View attachment 12211746


That's my jam. Looks damn good.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

It's not an option, so I'm not worrying about it.


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Earl Grey said:


> It's been too many days without a Seaforth fix. Excuse the mediocre photoshopping, but someone tell me sunburst blue with black bezel doesn't look good.
> 
> View attachment 12211778


Looks good, but I actually have my eye on the blue with fixed bezel. Love the understated look.

Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



MrDanno said:


> Looks good, but I actually have my eye on the blue with fixed bezel. Love the understated look.
> 
> Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


Me, too, actually, but wanted to see what it looks like with the black bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

This week is really dragging by. I keep checking the website for the orders to be open even though I know Jason said a) it opens sometime next week, and b) he's in Europe at the moment anyway.

Someone please put me out of my misery..


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Robotaz said:


> It's not an option, so I'm not worrying about it.


You can buy two and swap the bezels. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## littlebee (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



daforg said:


> This week is really dragging by. I keep checking the website for the orders to be open even though I know Jason said a) it opens sometime next week, and b) he's in Europe at the moment anyway.
> 
> Someone please put me out of my misery..


same here, hopefully next week it will be released


----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Blue with the sterile bezel is a stunner. (Repeating to myself: don't buy another watch, don't buy another watch).

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

"Back in Vancouver after an inspiring jaunt to Geneva. I'm estimating that the Seaforths should be in my greasy fondue-caked hands in a few weeks, so I'll be opening the first batch of pre-orders tomorrow (Tuesday morning PDT). They should ship out a couple of weeks or so after that, and then the second round of orders will be opened up. I test and QC every single watch that goes out, so this multi-stage process is necessary so you're not waiting too long for your watch after you've placed your order. Have a gonzo week!"










http://halioswatches.com/seaforth/


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Dem forths be dropping tmrwraaa


----------



## littlebee (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

it's open for preoders now! just made payment


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Sunburst blue w/ 12h bezel ordered.

So much for impulse control!


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Just ordered mine!! Fixed bezel gilt. So excited!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Gilt/12 hr bezel ordered . Can't wait.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Damn, you guys are fast! I ordered about 10 minutes ago, gilt/sapphire for me.

So from cutting my already small collection to just two pieces early last year to three pre-orders due between now and August. I think I'll need to leave the forum for another year.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I just grabbed a Laguna off f29 yesterday and a Tropik off the bay two weeks ago, so I'm going to sit out the first round, but it's taking every ounce of restraint.


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



uvalaw2005 said:


> I just grabbed a Laguna off f29 yesterday and a Tropik off the bay two weeks ago, so I'm going to sit out the first round, but it's taking every ounce of restraint.


Will the different ordering rounds have the same options?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



rellybelly said:


> Will the different ordering rounds have the same options?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


As far as I know, but I wouldn't wait if I was focused on one in particular.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Just ordered 2:

sunburst blue with fixed bezel
black with steel diver's bezel

Yikes. Got an MWW 62MAS coming as well next month. Never before bought more than 2 watches in A YEAR! (Well, technically I bought the 62MAS last year, so I am good, right?)


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Anyone else having trouble ordering? The site keeps declining my transaction.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



uvalaw2005 said:


> As far as I know, but I wouldn't wait if I was focused on one in particular.


I'm caught between... Want Blue and Black bezel, was initially okay with ordering both and swapping, but would be upsetting if they offered that next round.

Might sit this round out too!

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I got the blue sunburst with dive bezel. 
I really wanted a black with black bezel but can't do boh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Couldn't get the credit card payment to work, so ordered with PayPal. Got a sunburst blue fixed bezel. This is the first micro pre-order I've gotten in on. Can't wait!

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## superseconds (Jun 8, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

What bezel option are you all calling "fixed"? I only see three and none say fixed, they all say rotating. Thanks


----------



## littlebee (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

was torn between pastel and black with sapphire bezel but chosen the latter. i may wait for 2nd batch to get the pastel


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



superseconds said:


> What bezel option are you all calling "fixed"? I only see three and none say fixed, they all say rotating. Thanks


http://halioswatches.com/halios-seaforth-fixed-bezel/


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> I got the blue sunburst with dive bezel.
> I really wanted a black with black bezel but can't do boh
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Too early to call dibs if it's too small for you? That's the one I'll order if my restraint wears out.


----------



## superseconds (Jun 8, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Thanks. Not sure how I would have ever found that separate page. '91 Hoo!


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



superseconds said:


> Thanks. Not sure how I would have ever found that separate page. '91 Hoo!


There's a link in the bottom right hand corner of the main page, but it's hard to see given your eyes are naturally fixated on the watches


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Big fan of the gilt sapphire, blue 12-hour and the pastel fixed. Ending up going pastel fixed bezel. Been captivated by the pastel since I first saw the pictures, and the fixed bezel option IMO makes it look a little more dressy so I feel I can dress it up or down. Great looking watches!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Got the one that I've only had eyes....and funds for, :-d , from the start ....the pastel blue with 12hr bezel.


----------



## happyrock (Jul 15, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Ordered the black dial, sapphire rotating bezel.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



uvalaw2005 said:


> http://halioswatches.com/halios-seaforth-fixed-bezel/



Never too early  size is a concern so...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> Never too early  size is a concern so...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well then, dibs!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> I got the blue sunburst with dive bezel.
> I really wanted a black with black bezel but can't do boh
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got the one you got, plus the gilt with sapphire. I wanted the regular black/black for the longest time and switched to gilt in the last few days. I think it goes well with the vintage crystal vibe, otherwise I'd just get black.


----------



## BeerNye (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Anyone notice that the diameter for the fixed bezel is 40mm, while the rotating one is 41mm?


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Fixed Bezel Options:





































Rotating Bezel options:


----------



## aliasfox (Feb 8, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Gilt with sapphire ordered shortly after I woke up this morning.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Hmm. The blue with 12-hour bezel is tempting me. Apologies if it was already covered, but does anyone know if the movements in these hack?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Sir-Guy said:


> Hmm. The blue with 12-hour bezel is tempting me. Apologies if it was already covered, but does anyone know if the movements in these hack?


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Miyota+9015+hack


----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'm in with the gilt dial and sapphire bezel, but I did notice that pre orders are on hold until tomorrow. Not sure if that's been mentioned yet, but...odd.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Hah! Thanks. I read that it has the 90S5, and I read conflicting things on different sites about whether it was the same in that regard as the 9015.


----------



## hojuturtle (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Ordered pastel blue with diver bezel. Can't wait.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Pastel with fix bezel is the aesthetic darling for me. However I need the diver functionality, so I went with pastel with diver bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I believe it was discussed a while back in this thread, but the 90S5 is the same as the 9015 except (1) it is a no-date movement and (2) has an 'open heart' in the baseplate. Jason didn't want to stick a no-date dial on top of a movement with a date function. (The open heart is just a hole in the baseplate with some polished bits).

At least to me, the fact that this is a true no-date watch - ie with a true no-date movement - is a huge part of the appeal. At this price point, most no-date watches have a fully functioning date mechanism hidden beneath the dial.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Agreed, @pinkybrain. Especially for a watch like this, I think the no-date is incredibly appealing.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Sir-Guy said:


> Hah! Thanks. I read that it has the 90S5, and I read conflicting things on different sites about whether it was the same in that regard as the 9015.


I wasn't trying to be a smart aleck. I saw the citizen site came up first and they have a great movement spec page. Figured you'd get all the answers, and more!


----------



## Sdengr (Sep 17, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Ordered mine earlier, but some concerns at the moment.

As as you all know, the Seaforth product page now says pre-orders temporarily on hold, slightly odd. Has anybody read their receipt that came via email and noticed that the product details section at the very bottom is blank? Additionally, howcome people are saying they placed orders for the pastel dial and diving bezel when we all know that this configuration was never an option? Pre-orders were set to open at 9am PDT but were open much earlier than that.

Unfortunately this is leading me to speculate that an error within the website pre-order page has caused a massive issue. Here's hoping I'm wrong. Would anyone with a closer ear to the company care to chime in?


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Pastel with stainless dive bezel was always an option.


----------



## Sdengr (Sep 17, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



uvalaw2005 said:


> Pastel with stainless dive bezel was always an option.


Indeed it was, I stand corrected. In my bleary-eyed post sleep haze I somehow forgot that.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Sdengr said:


> Ordered mine earlier, but some concerns at the moment.
> 
> As as you all know, the Seaforth product page now says pre-orders temporarily on hold, slightly odd. Has anybody read their receipt that came via email and noticed that the product details section at the very bottom is blank? Additionally, howcome people are saying they placed orders for the pastel dial and diving bezel when we all know that this configuration was never an option? Pre-orders were set to open at 9am PDT but were open much earlier than that.
> 
> Unfortunately this is leading me to speculate that an error within the website pre-order page has caused a massive issue. Here's hoping I'm wrong. Would anyone with a closer ear to the company care to chime in?


Curious, because I just now purchased pastel blue w/ dive bezel and received Paypal confirmation all went through.


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Ordering still closed as far as I can see, something's happened

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Thuggee said:


> Ordering still closed as far as I can see, something's happened
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


http://halioswatches.com/

"Seaforth pre-orders temporarily on hold. Please check back here on Wednesday, June 28 at 9 AM PDT for an update."


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



rellybelly said:


> I'm caught between... Want Blue and Black bezel, was initially okay with ordering both and swapping, but would be upsetting if they offered that next round.
> 
> Might sit this round out too!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


I wouldn't wait. From Jason's missives it sounds more like there will be entirely new dial colors. And he seems to feel pretty strongly about black bezels only with black dials, but you never know.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



MrDanno said:


> Couldn't get the credit card payment to work, so ordered with PayPal. Got a sunburst blue fixed bezel. This is the first micro pre-order I've gotten in on. Can't wait!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I also couldn't get the credit card to work and thought perhaps the site wasn't live yet, but then tried PayPal and it worked.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'm going to regret not ordering one, the price and lack of bracelet just kept me away.. Love the pastel with dive bezel.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Raptor_Fan22 (Mar 17, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



uvalaw2005;43297282
"Seaforth pre-orders temporarily on hold. Please check back here on Wednesday said:


> I ordered the pastel dial with diver's bezel. Crazy tough to decide... it ultimately came down to my collection needing a dose of colour.
> 
> Like everyone else, it seems, I had to go through PayPal.
> 
> ...


----------



## AleSKX (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

He has stated that preorders will come in waves so that the wait between order placement and delivery is never excessive. Preorders will open up again, although they are more like orders not preorders.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Just found this thread. Pastel with 12hr bezel ordered early this morning.

I was going for the fixed bezel one, but the wife and this picture sold it to me

Pic borrowed from the Interwebs









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

For those of you not compulsively checking instagram, here is Jason's most recent post:


halioswatchesPRE-ORDER UPDATE: The first day's in the bag. It was closed off after a few hours to ensure that I keep on top of inventory for each of the variants. No issues so far aside from some confirmation emails missing the bezel/dial configs, but rest assured that I have all the information. Also, folks experiencing cc declines need to get authorization from your banks first - it's just a security feature and it's a good thing. Orders open back up tomorrow morning! P/S: any guesses as to what the most popular variant is so far?


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



JLS36 said:


> I'm going to regret not ordering one, the price and lack of bracelet just kept me away.. Love the pastel with dive bezel.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Same as you. I am definitely on the fence because this seems not like a good value compared to other micros in the same range but the watch is definitely very sexy looking for sure!!

Might pull the trigger anyways today; this will most likely sell out and an easy flip if I don't like it.

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Glad to hear from Jason's update that everything is going well so far. Can't wait to get my sunburst fixed bezel!

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## MM22 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Order placed!

Should there be a confirmation mail after the purchase? I just got the PayPal one.


----------



## SD350 (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Saw on instagram this morning that James Stacey ordered a pastel blue with 12-hour bezel... such a great choice. Love the pastel blue option (both blues really).


----------



## L8foregolf (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



SD350 said:


> Saw on instagram this morning that James Stacey ordered a pastel blue with 12-hour bezel... such a great choice. Love the pastel blue option (both blues really).


I got the same pastel blue with 12 hour bezel. I messed up my order up at first and got the sunburst blue, but Jason graciously amended my order!:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



MM22 said:


> Order placed!
> 
> Should there be a confirmation mail after the purchase? I just got the PayPal one.


PP only.


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I ordered pastel 12 hour bezel. Had finally decided about a week ago and ordered tonight.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Base on the reporting here, pastel blue has the lead.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



ten13th said:


> Base on the reporting here, pastel blue has the lead.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


A friend of mine ordered pastel and Jason had to cancel his order. They're gone already.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Robotaz said:


> A friend of mine ordered pastel and Jason had to cancel his order. They're gone already.


Perfect!

This was my version of choice and I was on the fence for the last 48 hours.

Thanks for you guys putting me out of my misery!!

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## AdrianB (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Oh dear, I've been traveling for the past few days and out of the loop on this thread, the pastel dial is gone already???

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Looking forward to all of the wrist shots and reviews. I can't believe it's almost a year since this thread was started.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



wiseMenofGotham said:


> Looking forward to all of the wrist shots and reviews. I can't believe it's almost a year since this thread was started.


Yeah, time really does fly. I was trawling through my mails the other night after I ordered and realised I'd been mailing Jason about this piece late last year.


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I went with gilt and silver dive bezel, as pictured

photo courtesy Jason :-!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



gr8sw said:


> I went with gilt and silver dive bezel, as pictured
> 
> photo courtesy Jason :-!


I also like this combo. But I already have a brown gilt mod I made with the Tropik B and a Tropik SS 










"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## littlebee (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

just checked the website, black bezel option is gone too


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



EL_GEEk said:


> I also like this combo. But I already have a brown gilt mod I made with the Tropik B and a Tropik SS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that gilt SS Tropic is super cool!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Earl Grey said:


> Wow, that gilt SS Tropic is super cool!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks. I'm happy how it turned out









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



littlebee said:


> just checked the website, black bezel option is gone too


I'm curious how many watches he's produced in total during this run?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jomal66 (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

That tobacco-gilt Tropik dial looks awesome. I hope we see this combo in the 2nd release.
For now, it's Blue Sunburst!


----------



## littlebee (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



daforg said:


> I'm curious how many watches he's produced in total during this run?


Should be quite limited. sent email to jason to confirmed my selection but yet to reply me. hope i didn't made any mistakes when choosing the dial/bezel


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I was a little surprised (and worried) that I got a confirmation email from Paypal but not from Halios after my order. A knowledgeable sounding poster above said this was normal. Do any of you have any insight into when those watches ordered first might be shipping? Can we expect an email from Halios when they do ship? Thanks!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

You'll get an email when they ship, and he said 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Andreas Stecher (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I had the same issue with the purchase receipt BUT Jason mailed me and said all is good and he has my choice of gilt/saphire. So I'm just waiting for the info that it's on it's way to Germany and I can go to the customs office to pay my tax on it and get it into my hands.


----------



## Andreas Stecher (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I got a question here for the Halios owners/aficinados: do you know if Jason regulates the movement after they are delivered to his assembly shop? I'm interested as I have the NoNo watch that everyone hates and it's the most accurate I ever had and they do that job perfectly +2 seconds per day.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Andreas Stecher said:


> I got a question here for the Halios owners/aficinados: do you know if Jason regulates the movement after they are delivered to his assembly shop? I'm interested as I have the NoNo watch that everyone hates and it's the most accurate I ever had and they do that job perfectly +2 seconds per day.


I don't think so, but you'd have to ask Jason. Mine seem to run all over the place, but well within spec. If they don't, I regulate them myself.

These Miyotas, from my experience, will slow down about 5 seconds after they break in. I prefer to see them in the +5-10 s/d range when I receive them. They'll slow down to deadly accurate.


----------



## Andreas Stecher (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Thanks. Well I could regulate them myself as my dad was a watchmaker master and I did get some insides from him BUT don't have a time scale to do that perfectly and to seal the watch again!


----------



## GZee88 (Mar 2, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

_Robo..._
My first Miyota 9015 came with a new OM Pradata... Its about 4 months old and is VERY accurate (+3-4spd)... Impressed!
You say _"will slow down about 5 seconds after they break in"_... Just curious on the 'break-in time, usually how long?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



GZee88 said:


> _Robo..._
> My first Miyota 9015 came with a new OM Pradata... Its about 4 months old and is VERY accurate (+3-4spd)... Impressed!
> You say _"will slow down about 5 seconds after they break in"_... Just curious on the 'break-in time, usually how long?


Couple weeks tops.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Andreas Stecher said:


> Thanks. Well I could regulate them myself as my dad was a watchmaker master and I did get some insides from him BUT don't have a time scale to do that perfectly and to seal the watch again!


It's a brand new gasket. A little lube and you're fine. You're fine without lube probably, but...


----------



## GZee88 (Mar 2, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Robotaz said:


> Couple weeks tops.


Thanks R... Then if this area of +3-4spd after four-months is where the watch stabilizes, as they say, _"I'm a happy camper!"_


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Robotaz said:


> A little lube and you're fine. You're fine without lube probably












"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## 3migo (Oct 15, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Got my pre-order in for a pastel blue with 12 hour bezel...very excited for this one.


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Ditto ordered the gilt with sapphire as well. Thinking perhaps a band like this might work well.










aliasfox said:


> Gilt with sapphire ordered shortly after I woke up this morning.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jatherly said:


> Ditto ordered the gilt with sapphire as well. Thinking perhaps a band like this might work well.
> View attachment 12327645
> 
> 
> View attachment 12327663


I'm thinking the gilt/sapphire is going to be a fairly versatile piece, sporty or dressy, vintage or modern, depending on the strap option. I've held off buying too many straps for it until I've had it in my grubby paws for a bit.

Anyone heard anything about shipping dates besides "early July"?


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

From Instagram


> Final QC and testing begins Tuesday of next week, then shipping to follow beginning on Friday. If you're in town, come pick up your Seaforth at our Vancouver event next Thursday evening (RSVP required)


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



daforg said:


> From Instagram


I'm excited as well for the soon release.

I'm full of puppy tears as I was able to make the original date planned for the local release until the date got pushed back during the time I'm away.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Worn&Wound review:

"Halios Seaforth Review" via @watchville
https://api.watchville.co/v2/posts/29383/click

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## littlebee (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

review by wornandwound


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

The w&w review makes me wish I had picked up a third version, with sapphire bezel. Don't love the fact that the sapphire bezel is taller and flat (I knew it was flat, but hadn't noticed it's taller, too), but would like to see it in the flesh. These are destined to become sought after classics. Halios' best effort yet.

I have black with steel diver's bezel and sunburst blue with fixed bezel incoming.

Black with steel diver's bezel: Classic diver with nice mix of influences:

Seiko 62MAS and Rolex Oyster Perpetual (dial markers and hands), Omega early Seamaster (lugs), Breguet Type XX (bezel)














































Sunburst blue with fixed bezel: Blue Omega AT killer (with much better lume, and without the polished bezel, my pet peeves with the AT)



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jatherly said:


> Ditto ordered the gilt with sapphire as well. Thinking perhaps a band like this might work well.
> 
> View attachment 12327663


The Tudor NATO looks great on the Seaforth. Does anyone make something like that at a lower cost than Tudor?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

After watching that makes one wonder which straps we get with each combination. Nice video and the watches look awesome on the wrist!



littlebee said:


> review by wornandwound


----------



## maninatikihut (May 17, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

......Aaaaaaand their review
......Aaaaaaand the video


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*






Pictures from Worn and Wound:

GROUP SHOTS




























WRIST SHOTS





































STRAP DETAIL










PASTEL BLUE DIAL, FIXED BEZEL














































GILT DIAL, SAPPHIRE BEZEL
































































CASE DETAIL








































































































































BLUE DIAL, 12 HOUR BEZEL
































































BLACK DIAL, STEEL BEZEL


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Blue dial, 12hr bezel is sweet. Gilt with plain bezel would've been a nice combo, too. Either way, out of reach ...

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'm interested in this but one question-- I like the black and Gilt versions but the sapphire rotating bezel does not seem to be an option. Did I miss the boat in that with the preorders a week or so ago? When they reopen for orders will the sapphire bezel be an option?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Blue dial, 12hr bezel is sweet. Gilt with plain bezel would've been a nice combo, too. Either way, out of reach ...
> 
> Typed on an IBM typewriter.


+1!! Does anyone know if gilt + sapphire bezel will be available again?? It no longer shows on website.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

What are people thinking for aftermarket straps for these? I'm thinking of getting a Hirsch high performance strap--maintain the watch's dressier side without compromising durability. Thoughts? https://www.hirschstraps.com/collections/hirsch-performance-straps?page=1

Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



MrDanno said:


> What are people thinking for aftermarket straps for these? I'm thinking of getting a Hirsch high performance strap--maintain the watch's dressier side without compromising durability. Thoughts? https://www.hirschstraps.com/collections/hirsch-performance-straps?page=1


For a non-leather option, I've ordered in the Hirsch Pure (rubber). I'm hoping it goes well with the clean look of the Seaforth.

I got to handle the leather straps that are coming with the Seaforth and they are great! I don't plan to add any additional leather straps specifically for the Seaforth.


----------



## DrFidget (May 14, 2011)

warsh said:


> Does anyone know if gilt + sapphire bezel will be available again?? It no longer shows on website.


Unfortunately I think Jason mentioned on Instagram that the sapphire bezel was sold out. That and the pastel dials. My understanding is that there will be a new round of preorders in a few weeks to sell off the rest of this round, and then a second series will be made... including new dial colors. I would think it's very likely that the sapphire bezel will be offered again during that next series.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

^^^ Well, that simplifies matters for me!

By the way, it is cruel, very cruel to post those W&W pictures above. I keep on looking at them and drooling. Whoever posted them is doing my wallet no favors.

I'm inclined to get the sunburst blue without a bezel.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Pastel with fixed bezel for me , got a strapcode endmill bracelet on the way for it as well , hopefully will be with me before I go away early August !


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

The black/steel looks a lot better than I had envisioned.

Patiently waiting here for my gilt/sapphire and sunburst blue/diver bezel.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Earl Grey said:


> The Tudor NATO looks great on the Seaforth. Does anyone make something like that at a lower cost than Tudor?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nearest thing I've found is http://phenomenato.com. Not cheap but the quality is stunning. I was looking for something like this for my blackish-bay that I built myself and this was the nearest I could find.

Not your standard nylon/plastics NATO's (which are fine and I have a few of!), It's almost a silky type material, super soft, really thick and beautifully well made. Can't recommend these enough. I have a blue to match the blue watch and it's one of my favourite straps.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

A few shots of it here









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Crezo said:


> A few shots of It here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Crezo, looks great!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

A eulit perlon is probably closer to the Tudor fabric strap than a NATO. Those phenomenatos are great though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaun Farrier (Jun 30, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Halios makes a damn nice product for the $. I enjoy owning the Delfin, and would love to add a pastel blue Seaforth.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I had a tough time deciding between bezel options, especially between sapphire and steel diver's. (Ended up with black dial steel diver's and sunburst blue fixed.)

Didn't know about the difference in bezel height, though it makes sense, given that the steel bezel slopes, and the sapphire is flat. Personally I like the thinner side of the steel bezel. Looks more in proportion with the thin mid case. What do you all think?



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Earl Grey said:


> I had a tough time deciding between bezel options, especially between sapphire and steel diver's. (Ended up with black dial steel diver's and sunburst blue fixed.)
> 
> Didn't know about the difference in bezel height, though it makes sense, given that the steel bezel slopes, and the sapphire is flat. Personally I like the thinner side of the steel bezel. Looks more in proportion with the thin mid case. What do you all think?
> 
> ...


Those images are quite telling, I never realised there was a difference until I read the article. I guess we'll get a sense of it when we have them, but I'm thinking the thicker flat sapphire may give it more of a diver feel than the sportiness of the sloped steel.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I agree the steel bezel looks better.


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I actually switched to the sunburst blue with the 12-hour bezel. Originally went pastel, but just ended up getting a turquoise Helson 40mm Shark Diver for a great price...


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Currently 7 browsing this thread...

I'm regretting only getting sunburst blue, instead of sticking to my plan and also getting gilt/sapphire.

Even though the W&W review says blue sunburst grew on him, the selling out of sapphire says it all.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



rellybelly said:


> Currently 7 browsing this thread...
> 
> I'm regretting only getting sunburst blue, instead of sticking to my plan and also getting gilt/sapphire.
> 
> Even though the W&W review says blue sunburst grew on him, the selling out of sapphire says it all.


The reviewer also posted on Instagram a few days later lamenting that he had to return the watches and he was wearing the gilt/sapphire.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

The W&W review pushed me to actually get one of these but alas the one I want is no longer available. I quickly emailed the owner and he said the pastel might have a second run but not until the end of this year. I'm keeping an eye on my watchrecon notifications until then.


----------



## Andreas Stecher (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Quick information here. Jason just send mine out and it's in L.A. right now for getting over the pond to Europe!


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Andreas Stecher said:


> Quick information here. Jason just send mine out and it's in L.A. right now for getting over the pond to Europe!


Nice! When did you place your order?


----------



## Andreas Stecher (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



daforg said:


> Nice! When did you place your order?


I guess I was one of the first as I looked onto the Halios site about 3h earlier than 9am PST on July 27th. I live in Europe it was around early afternoon. So I was able to place my order.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'm rather fortunate that I have received the Seaforth already as I live in Vancouver.

Here's a shot from my IG (link)









It was a rather fun and difficult choice between the sapphire bezel and pastel. Ultimately went with the pastel and have been enjoying it quite a bit so far. The details on the lugs are one of my favourite things about the watch. The bezel action feels better than my Oris as well. I'm looking forward to read impressions once they get out to all those that have ordered.

*I'm rather garbage at wrist photos, it looked great on my phone but not on my laptop screen*


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Andreas Stecher said:


> I guess I was one of the first as I looked onto the Halios site about 3h earlier than 9am PST on July 27th. I live in Europe it was around early afternoon. So I was able to place my order.


Thanks. I got my notification during the night (AEST) and I ordered about half an hour after he opened the orders. I don't think it will get to Australia before mid next week (can't remember how long it took my Delfin to arrive). I haven't bought a watch for a year and a half so excuse me for being a little overexcited! :-d


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



HamnJam said:


> I'm rather fortunate that I have received the Seaforth already as I live in Vancouver.
> 
> Here's a shot from my IG
> 
> ...


Photo looks great. Just a touch underexposed on the dial. Thanks for posting.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Panamint (Mar 22, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

great looking watch. I ordered one but found out ordering is closed until new stock arrives soon. want one


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Mine arrives tomorrow!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kjo43 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



HamnJam said:


> I'm rather fortunate that I have received the Seaforth already as I live in Vancouver.
> 
> Here's a shot from my IG
> 
> ...


Looks great! How's the 905S rotor noise in the Seaforth case? I have 9015 in a 40mm pilot watch and the rotor is pretty loud when it spins.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Earl Grey said:


> Photo looks great. Just a touch underexposed on the dial. Thanks for posting.


Thanks I'll work on that for next time!



Kjo43 said:


> Looks great! How's the 905S rotor noise in the Seaforth case? I have 9015 in a 40mm pilot watch and the rotor is pretty loud when it spins.


I find all my 9015s quite loud but not as loud as my Tisell Pilot - that thing was very loud. I found the Aevig Huldra and Tropik B slightly less loud than the Seaforth. My wife's Swatch Sistem 51 is louder than the Seaforth.

Hope this helps.


----------



## wwwppp (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

So envious that you guys got it already... I've ordered a gilt+sapphire but there is no emails form Halios on the delivery date yet.


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Wasn't the official release party today (Thursday)? I thought I read on IG that shipping was to begin the day after the party (Friday).

Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sirbusman (Oct 11, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Thanks Jason for organizing the party. Meet couple watch guy in local. Same reason for Halios, representing 604!









Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Let me fan the flames lol


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Sirbusman said:


> Thanks Jason for organizing the party. Meet couple watch guy in local. Same reason for Halios, representing 604!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, is that a pastel dial with sapphire bezel? Looks fantastic! It clearly pays to know the boss.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



daforg said:


> Wow, is that a pastel dial with sapphire bezel? Looks fantastic! It clearly pays to know the boss.


Or is that a prototype color combo for the second run? Does look fantastic. I like the black bezel better on NON-black dials.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

The Seaforth rotor is louder than the Tropik B's?? Well .....

Expecting mine on Monday!


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Earl Grey said:


> Or is that a prototype color combo for the second run? Does look fantastic. I like the black bezel better on NON-black dials.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The sapphire on pastel looks amazing. I'd emailed Halios about that back in April but unfortunately it was a no go.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Can't wait for my two to land

Thanks to those of you who shared pics of their prod models 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I should really be working but that side profile doe


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> Can't wait for my two to land
> 
> Thanks to those of you who shared pics of their prod models
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, need more pics!


----------



## Sdengr (Sep 17, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Very fortunate that mine arrived today. I'm nothing but pleased at the final result! Looking forward to more great pics once other members get their deliveries too.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Sdengr said:


> Very fortunate that mine arrived today. I'm nothing but pleased at the final result! Looking forward to more great pics once other members get their deliveries too.


Sooo much seduction in your pic!  :-!

Enjoy!!


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Man the area around the crown guard looks fantastic. Hoping I find mine in the mail when I get home!!! By the way what color is the second band?


----------



## Sdengr (Sep 17, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jatherly said:


> Man the area around the crown guard looks fantastic. Hoping I find mine in the mail when I get home!!! By the way what color is the second band?


The watch arrived on the brown leather, I swapped to the black leather as soon as I got home. They both look amazing, I just really wanted the black on black look right away. Also pictured is a Hirsch Pure Caoutchoc I ordered in advance off Amazon for when I do take the watch in the water.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Sdengr said:


> The watch arrived on the brown leather, I swapped to the black leather as soon as I got home. They both look amazing, I just really wanted the black on black look right away. Also pictured is a Hirsch Pure Caoutchoc I ordered in advance off Amazon for when I do take the watch in the water.
> 
> View attachment 12349213


C'mon! We need better pix than that!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadaGus (May 12, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

This is going to turn out to be a very loooong weekend of waiting. I ordered the Blue Sunburst with 12-hour bezel, about 6 minutes after Jason first opened preorders on the first day; but haven't heard anything yet about shipping. Going to have to stay away from this site for the next couple of days and busy self with other things.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Sdengr said:


> Very fortunate that mine arrived today. I'm nothing but pleased at the final result! Looking forward to more great pics once other members get their deliveries too.
> 
> View attachment 12348911


That is one sexy looking watch.

Can someone who already has their Seafoam Blue (jealous) post a clear shot of the dial.

Those it look like the same blue as all the pics on Jason's IG and W&W shots?

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Aaaaaaaaargh!! I missed the DHL guy and can't g t it until Monday....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



warsh said:


> Aaaaaaaaargh!! I missed the DHL guy and can't g t it until Monday....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


oh man, that hurts!


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



EL_GEEk said:


> That is one sexy looking watch.
> 
> Can someone who already has their Seafoam Blue (jealous) post a clear shot of the dial.
> 
> ...


I can try









Hope this helps


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



HamnJam said:


> I can try
> 
> View attachment 12349785
> 
> ...


Thanks 👍🏻

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

^

Man these are great side shots, really nice wish I could have gotten on board with this one perhaps on the next round.

congrats !!!


----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Damn, that logo is cool.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



EL_GEEk said:


> Thanks 
> 
> "Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."
> 
> *Those it look like the same blue as all the pics on Jason's IG and W&W shots?*


I would say that it's fairly close but in person there's a grey-ish tone to the colour. Also, in direct sunlight I swear there's a hint of burst of light coming from the dial.

I love the colour - I was set on the black until I got to see the pastel prototype.


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Hoping mine artives before they open up the rest of the stock. Also hoping Jason can give us an indication of ehat he has planned for round 2. Still debating getting a second. Fixed bezel blue or gilt or eaiting for round 2.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## AleSKX (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*










Mine arrived yesterday. Excited to say the least. Came on a grey strap.


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



AleSKX said:


> Mine arrived yesterday. Excited to say the least. Came on a grey strap.


Nice! Was really hoping he'd pair the grey strap with blue dial. Hopefully mine arrives the same


----------



## elmiperru (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I am looking for opinions. How does it compare with the Tropik SS? I have the original black series, should I sell it and go for the Seaforth?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmc (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Gilt dial... In person this watch is nicer than I was expecting..


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Got my shipping notification. It should be here on Monday. I have the Tropik SS and B, I'll compare when I get the Seaforth.

Monday seems like a long time from now. ?

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Both gilt and blue dial look amazing in person. Only reason why I chose pastel is that I don't have a pastel watch and I I've other watches in the other colors already


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Mine land Tuesday night  can't wait to see them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I wish I'd known the sapphire bezel is so different. I'd have ordered my Gilt with steel diver's bezel. Might try to get one next round.

Edit - I'm going to ride it out. Looked at more pics after Jason offering a different bezel. It still looks great. I may even mix and match bezels on the two I bought. Should be interesting.

I have no doubt they'll both look great.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Great pictures coming through. It was so tough deciding on a combo for this watch, they all look so good. My regret is not being able to get more than one this time round.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Got my shipping notification yesterday, but dreamed last night I had bought an Omega Speedmaster Moonwatch (a watch I admire but have never considered buying). Brains are strange...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Econoline (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

When ordering opens again, is it likely that the same dial/bezel combos will be offered as for the pre-orders?


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Econoline said:


> When ordering opens again, is it likely that the same dial/bezel combos will be offered as for the pre-orders?


Yes, except for the sold out parts, which are the pastel dial and the sapphire bezel, unless Jason is having more of those made?

For the second batch late this year Jason hinted that there would be different dial colors.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I know the sapphire and pastel is sold out. I don't think there will be more pastel as he will be doing new colors. I don't know if he will restock the sapphire though


----------



## puppy scruff (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Hey guys this is the first watch I've ever purchased/owned. Did I do good?


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



puppy scruff said:


> Hey guys this is the first watch I've ever purchased/owned. Did I do good?
> View attachment 12351693


You killed it. Welcome


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

^^ that's an expensive first watch to buy, but you are starting off right. Welcome to the club. Your standards are gonna be pretty high after this.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I am ending up with a sunburst blue diver bezel and a Gilt dial fixed bezel. I wanted the black sapphire bezel but I procrastinated like an idiot  and boom they sold out. 
Maybe I'll grab one on the secondary market 
I like it a lot in those pics posted.

Keep them coming 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



puppy scruff said:


> Hey guys this is the first watch I've ever purchased/owned. Did I do good?
> View attachment 12351693


Doing good for your first watch.

But looking at that metal bead rubbing on your new watch brushed finish.....

Waiting patiently for mine to arrive next week.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

^^^ I feel the same, I never understood why people wear bracelets on the same wrist as watches, my watches get scratched just by touching each other in the watch box..............


----------



## jb1030 (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Earl Grey said:


> Yes, except for the sold out parts, which are the pastel dial and the sapphire bezel, unless Jason is having more of those made?
> 
> For the second batch late this year Jason hinted that there would be different dial colors.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a nice watch. Definitely on my radar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jb1030 (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



AVS_Racing said:


> I know the sapphire and pastel is sold out. I don't think there will be more pastel as he will be doing new colors. I don't know if he will restock the sapphire though


I'll look for pastel on second market. Very cool!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jb1030 said:


> I'll look for pastel on second market. Very cool!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If story repeats itself, like it has in the past with Halios watches, you will be paying close to original price. If not higher.

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Love mine!!


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Loving the landing pix... thought I had one of the first orders in and am only about 140 miles south of Vancouver... but still no shipping notification. I know he's hammered with orders, so not going to bug him just yet... just excited.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

So Teaser no more - mine arrived this morning. Initial reaction is awe at the aesthetics in real life - the proportions, lines, surfaces and weight are so finely balanced. The fit and finish punches far above its weight as you expect with a Halios. The size works really well on my 7 inch wrist, the gilt/sapphire combo looks a bit dressy but still sporty.

Jason, you've knocked this one out of the park.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Congratulations folks. Looks excellent. Missed out on this one. But being local with Halios I will need one someday. Great designs and quality.

Edit: I may need to look into culling the herd to make a run at that gorgeous blue sunburst...uh oh..


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Is there a glitch with WUS? I can't seem to be seeing my posts and certain new posts in this thread


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



daforg said:


> So Teaser no more - mine arrived this morning. Initial reaction is shock and awe at the aesthetics in real life - the proportions, lines, surfaces and weight are so finely balanced. The fit and finish punches far above its weight as you expect with a Halios. The size works really well on my 7 inch wrist, the gilt/sapphire combo looks dressy but still sporty.
> 
> Jason, you've knocked this one out of the park.
> 
> ...


Congrats
This is the combo I wanted. I'll have to snatch one used. 
Looks awesome. Enjoy it and thanks for the photos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



poisonwazthecure said:


> Love mine!!
> 
> View attachment 12353861


Stunning shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



AVS_Racing said:


> Is there a glitch with WUS? I can't seem to be seeing my posts and certain new posts in this thread


I've been having the same problem.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats
> This is the combo I wanted. I'll have to snatch one used.
> Looks awesome. Enjoy it and thanks for the photos


Something to note with the sapphire bezel is that it doesn't slide smoothly under my cuff - the bezel is square and grip is cut quite sharp. So I think a fixed bezel would work very well for traditional 'work attire'. I'll try it under some other shirts later in the week.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



daforg said:


> Something to note with the sapphire bezel is that it doesn't slide smoothly under my cuff - the bezel is square and grip is cut quite sharp. So I think a fixed bezel would work very well for traditional 'work attire'. I'll try it under some other shirts later in the week.


Thanks I did order the gilt with fixed bezel for a dressier look and the blue diver bezel for the sporty one 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



daforg said:


> Something to note with the sapphire bezel is that it doesn't slide smoothly under my cuff - the bezel is square and grip is cut quite sharp. So I think a fixed bezel would work very well for traditional 'work attire'. I'll try it under some other shirts later in the week.


Thanks I did order the gilt with fixed bezel for a dressier look and the blue diver bezel for the sporty one 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

^^ The fix bezel is sloped and is thinner than the traditional bezel versions, so it makes the domed crystal look even more popped up, I like how it makes the dome look even more dramatic but I need a working bezel, and I am not a fan of smooth bezels, makes the watch look like it is missing something.


----------



## Andreas Stecher (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Ok the wait is also over for me!! Had to chase the guy from the parcel service as I wasn't at home!! 
But here it is first look on the wrist of my Halios Seaforth gild dial and sapphire bezel. This watch is just great. Jason did an amazing job with the design, the execution and the delivery in Europe! Thanks Jason!!!
The lume is just great and I think it really looks 'vintage' but sporty. Was out in the pool with my daughter and it looks great in its natural environment too!


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Andreas Stecher said:


> Ok the wait is also over for me!! Had to chase the guy from the parcel service as I wasn't at home!!
> But here it is first look on the wrist of my Halios Seaforth gild dial and sapphire bezel. This watch is just great. Jason did an amazing job with the design, the execution and the delivery in Europe! Thanks Jason!!!
> The lume is just great and I think it really looks 'vintage' but sporty. Was out in the pool with my daughter and it looks great in its natural environment too!


Great strap, I'll be trying on a Eulit Perlon when I get home in a bit.


----------



## Andreas Stecher (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



daforg said:


> Great strap, I'll be trying on a Eulit Perlon when I get home in a bit.


Thanks! Just written a quick review with more shots of the watch
Halios Seaforth gilt dial / sapphire bezel view/review

My strap is a Rios Water Resistant IWC style one. Fits just great to the Seaforth in my opinion.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

A few more photos. I need advice on a good springbar tool. The cheap ones I have are far too weak, I'm going to scratch the watch.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



daforg said:


> A few more photos. I need advice on a good springbar tool. The cheap ones I have are far too weak, I'm going to scratch the watch.


Bergeon 6111?

http://www.ofrei.com/page252.html


----------



## Andreas Stecher (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



daforg said:


> A few more photos. I need advice on a good springbar tool. The cheap ones I have are far too weak, I'm going to scratch the watch.
> 
> View attachment 12354403


I really like the black, woven nylon one! Looks very cool. Reg a spring bar tool. I would try to get a Bergeon 3153. The good thing is you can replace the ends. Works for me at least.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Andreas Stecher said:


> I really like the black, woven nylon one! Looks very cool. Reg a spring bar tool. I would try to get a Bergeon 3153. The good thing is you can replace the ends. Works for me at least.


The black one is a Eulit Panama Perlon.


----------



## MM22 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



daforg said:


> A few more photos. I need advice on a good springbar tool. The cheap ones I have are far too weak, I'm going to scratch the watch.
> View attachment 12354403


I have the same Eulit Perlon strap and also ordered gilt/sapphire version. Will definitely try this combo when I get it... but still no news from Jason, not sure if it's been shipped out yet...

Is anyone here still waiting for shipping notification like me? :roll:


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Yep no word here yet


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Looks great on perlon. I was thinking last night that that may be a great combo. Well done!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DerekFlint (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Hi @daforg, I use two Bergeon 6767 springbar tools for strap swaps:

Bergeon 6767-S (standard) for leather/rubber/fabric straps
Bergeon 6767-F (fine) for metal bracelets

Swiss quality. If you prefer, you can also just get the standard and buy additional fine tips, as they unscrew. They're available on amazon but might be cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Should I wear it on leather or nato tomorrow


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



rellybelly said:


> Yep no word here yet


No word here either. And I got my order in before the announced start time.


----------



## CanadaGus (May 12, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Yes! Received my shipment notice today; scheduled delivery tomorrow at 5pm!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Well...turns out my father is deservedly retiring this week and there were plots to order him a Melbourne Portsea secretly as a joint work/family gifti. He is the one who probably started me in my love of watches.

However in my enthusiasm I showed him the seaforth as I am thinking of grabbing one when ordering opens up... long story short...he loves the seaforth and is planning to order the blue with dive bezel as his gift...the exact model I am hankering over!

Now to decide if I just enjoy vicariously and call heirloom dibs or to order two and be watch buddies!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

great photos!


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Any sunburst blue "on mesh" pics out there?

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## onomato (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Guess I'm first with this version. Received it Friday and admired it for a couple days, finally took it out for a spin today. This pastel blue is pretty great, it pops but it's not too loud. Looks great in different lights , tried to capture it (poorly) on camera. Rotor is expectedly loud and I do find the bezel finish to be pretty sharp but visually very clean. This marks a welcome change in my mostly black diver black bezel collection.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Mine has arrived!!! Time to race home from work and check it out....!!


----------



## Wahlaoeh (Sep 8, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

On dark blue rubber!


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

^^ that looks really clean


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



onomato said:


> Guess I'm first with this version. Received it Friday and admired it for a couple days, finally took it out for a spin today. This pastel blue is pretty great, it pops but it's not too loud. Looks great in different lights , tried to capture it (poorly) on camera. Rotor is expectedly loud and I do find the bezel finish to be pretty sharp but visually very clean. This marks a welcome change in my mostly black diver black bezel collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pastel looks really cool with the lume charged!

Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Pastel blue looks great. I haven't yet received shipped notice yet for my pastel with diver bezel yet, but hopefully soon.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Aaaaahhhhhhhhhhh.....










Finally got it on my wrist. It's my first Halios and I'm impressed. Very nice build quality. Complex and lovely case. Gorgeous dial. Feels much higher quality than most micros. I went back and forth whether or not to get w sapphire bezel or fixed, and I'm glad I chose as I did. The fixed bezel is dressier with just a hint of diver roots. Love it!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



warsh said:


> Aaaaahhhhhhhhhhh.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I almost forgot.....the lume!!!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Wahlaoeh said:


> On dark blue rubber!


Is that the Hirsch caoutchouc? Nice combo.

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Looks excellent gents!

Any chance of a side profile shot from the fixed bezel owners? Wondering how tall that crystal appears in that configuration.

Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

View attachment _MG_5154-3.jpg
Love the gilt!!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

The dial work looks exceptional on these


----------



## Wahlaoeh (Sep 8, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Mine is on a zuludiver rubber.

And answering another qn, the crystal juts out by about 3mm?


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



warsh said:


> Aaaaahhhhhhhhhhh.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm thinking of picking up a fixed bezel version when ordering re-opens. I can't tell from the pictures, but is there a polished beveled edge on the outside of the bezel and on the inside by the crystal? So polished, brushed, polished?


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*











boatswain said:


> Looks excellent gents!
> 
> Any chance of a side profile shot from the fixed bezel owners? Wondering how tall that crystal appears in that configuration.
> 
> ...


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Seaforth fixed bezel dresses up nice!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



warsh said:


> Seaforth fixed bezel dresses up nice!!
> 
> View attachment 12357193


Looks great. That's why i got one with the fixed bezel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Thanks for the photos gents of the side profile. Very helpful.

Enjoy your day with the sea forth!


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

















Trying to decide between these two. Right now the Seaforth has the lead. I find the angular design more interesting.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

My Pastel in yesterday ...


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

^^ Any one for a jubilee bracelet to see if it will fit? I think it will look very nice with the vintage vibe of the watch


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Mine came this morning and I think the Seaforth is by far Jason's most sophisticated design and execution.

Very, very nice watches. Pics don't do them justice.

I'm also very pleased by how much style there is crammed onto such a small watch. It's crazy how much is there, but how little room it takes to show it off.

I could imagine the bezel action slightly better, but at least it's very tight and accurate. Other than that, it's basically perfect as it is.

I think Jason is doing a great job of making the very most of what he has to work with. This watch is way, way above similarly-priced micros.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Mine is scheduled to arrive today and I'm working until Midnight 😭😭😭😭😭😭😭😭

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## Rush (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I really like the profile of the fixed bezel version.

I'd like to see some profile pictures of the rotating steel bezel version. Is it lower than the saphire version?


----------



## cheesa (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I couldn't decide which version to get so have just ordered two! The fixed bezel gilt dial and the sunburst blue dial with 12hr bezel


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



digivandig said:


> No word here either. And I got my order in before the announced start time.


Just received my shipping confirmation! :-!


----------



## ashmostro (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Subscribed. Totally bummed I missed the preorder so hoping I can get up to date information here as soon as the second round of orders opens up. I want a blue sunburst with the hours rotating bezel!!!

Best,
-Ash


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



cheesa said:


> I couldn't decide which version to get so have just ordered two! The fixed bezel gilt dial and the sunburst blue dial with 12hr bezel


He reopened the ordering system?

Almost same two I got 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheesa (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> He reopened the ordering system?
> 
> Almost same two I got
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm in Europe so ordered from FORaSEC. Apparently there is a small batch on the way to them currently.


----------



## ashmostro (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> He reopened the ordering system?


I had the same question!!


----------



## cheesa (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> He reopened the ordering system?
> 
> Almost same two I got
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ps - good taste!


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Rush said:


> I really like the profile of the fixed bezel version.
> 
> I'd like to see some profile pictures of the rotating steel bezel version. Is it lower than the saphire version?


Yes.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Orders still look closed to me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadaGus (May 12, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Woo-hoo! Big brother meets new little brother!


----------



## Rush (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Earl Grey said:


> Yes.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks! The saphire version looks nice, but I much prefer the profile of the steel bezel versions.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Just arrived. I'm finally ready for summer! 




























Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## SD350 (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



thejollywatcher said:


> Just arrived. I'm finally ready for summer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that looks incredible. Certainly one of the best option combos.

I didn't even remove your photos from the quote... because I'm sure no one minds looking at those shots again!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I just now got to try them on and very happy. I love how small they are. I have never tried on watches this size and had a strong attraction to them, until now. My wrist is 7.5'-8" fwiw.


----------



## L8foregolf (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Are those the straps that come with those models?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



L8foregolf said:


> Are those the straps that come with those models?


No clue who you're asking, but if it's me, mine are on the alternates. Blue came on gray, and gilt came on black.


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Mine's been shipped! woot!


----------



## propoflurane (Sep 22, 2012)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*



AVS_Racing said:


> Should I wear it on leather or nato tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 12355393


Wait I didn't know this was an option. Pastel with sapphire??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I came home to mine, it definitely doesn't disappoint. Jason did great with these. 













































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L8foregolf (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Robotaz said:


> No clue who you're asking, but if it's me, mine are on the alternates. Blue came on gray, and gilt came on black.


Yeah, hit wrong button when replied....lol. Thanks for the info.


----------



## L8foregolf (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



propoflurane said:


> Wait I didn't know this was an option. Pastel with sapphire??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sometimes it's who you know...and it doesn't hurt to ask. Jason pretty cool about that I'm sure.


----------



## propoflurane (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



L8foregolf said:


> Sometimes it's who you know...and it doesn't hurt to ask. Jason pretty cool about that I'm sure.


Color me jealous. That's the perfect combo, gives the pastel some much needed contrast compared to the steel bezels.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Jeep99dad

Nice choice! We seem to have similar tastes I've noticed with several watches in the past. That's what I will probably be shooting for when the ordering opens up again.

Looking forward to your further thoughts and of course your strap choices!

Enjoy it along with all the lucky others.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Today was the longest day ever but I managed. Got home to this beauty. Like others have said, Jason nailed it once again.

Not great pictures, but I couldn't resist posting. I've been on hiatus from my IG account for a while, but I think this watch is good reason enough for a Comeback...

I'll post more(better shots) soon.









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Well deserved after a long day. Nice to have a reward! Thanks for taking the time to share. Now put your feet up and stare at that beauty!


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

One big smile was delivered by a nice lady in a big yellow van today. I hoped to make it up to Vancouver for the unveiling but had to bail at the last minute. Have been waiting for this moment for quite some time...









Personally, the black/gilt just wasn't really doing it for me. With the Black Bay Black, I found the gold always seemed to clash slightly with the lume... making a somewhat sickly yellow/green. Whatever strap I was trying to place it on, it just looked off to me.

The color in the lume itself gives just enough perception of warmth, but the steel indicies and hands allow the watch to be more of a chameleon, looking great on almost any type of strap. (In this case, one of the new Clockwork Synergy quick-release "heather brown suede" leather.)

I had regretfully missed out on the original Tropik SS (had a wedding going on at the time... spent that money on a honeymoon on Vancouver Island rather than a watch from Vancouver City), so I was all-in for a black Seaforth as soon as they were announced.


Halios Seaforth (black/sapphire/steel) by Jeff Conlin, on Flickr


Halios Seaforth (black/sapphire/steel) by Jeff Conlin, on Flickr

The pastel, on the other hand, just seemed kind of silly to me. I never understood the love for the Rolex 16570... steel bezel, light dial, black indexes and hands... just seems all wrong. But something happened in the last year, I'm still not sure quite what, but I went from hating that look to putting it next on my must-have list. About that same time, Jason announced he was switching to black indexes and hands on the pastel and showed the prototype... and with the 12-hour bezel? Hooooooked.


Halios Seaforth (pastel/steel 12 hour/pvd) by Jeff Conlin, on Flickr


Halios Seaforth (pastel/steel 12 hour/pvd) by Jeff Conlin, on Flickr

They're winter and summer... night and day... amazing that two watches with an identical basic design can be so significantly different, but each very enjoyable.

Halios absolutely nailed this watch. Details that really pop, but at the same time, serious restraint. I love that there's no date window, no arabic numerals or more ornamental markers, no excessive text... yet the text that is there is clean and modern (kills me how many microbrands get their type all wrong). The hands are beautiful, the case details are sharp, the build quality and QC so far have been on par with far more expensive watches I've owned. Just loving it.


----------



## MM22 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Love you guys sharing your Seaforth, but still no words from Jason... keep checking my e-mail every five minutes. lol


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

And I just check the website, no pastel there.

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 A0001 發送


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

All these pictures are making me green-eyed with envy.


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Got mine last night! Very happy with my choice. Haven't seen anyone mention this, but the fixed-bezel version is a great explorer-esque type piece--a watch that can go pretty much anywhere and be worn with most attire. To give a balanced perspective for those thinking of making a purchase when orders reopen, the rotor is loud and winding action/screw down of the crown is a little rough. But other than those two items, this watch is near perfect. Can't wait to try it on some other straps.








Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

How many Seaforths can the Nanuk Nano hold? Would it make for a good travel case? Just trying to pass the time until my Seaforths arrive. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Jeep99dad
> 
> Nice choice! We seem to have similar tastes I've noticed with several watches in the past. That's what I will probably be shooting for when the ordering opens up again.
> 
> ...


Thanks I did notice you had excellent taste 
Loving my blue Seaforth 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*










Those cases are really cool btw 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Does the blue sunburst look rich and dark most of the time and then pop with the burst in direct light or is the sun burst always visible?

I prefer the former...

(JeepDad, unfortunately I have seemed to catch your ability to flip pieces as I started this game thinking I would keep everything I bought, but I have Had a lot of turnover this year consolidating and climbing in quality. That may happen now to get a sea forth. I have learned wearability and size trump style and specs, the sea forth hits both, my magrette and OT500 are getting nervous...)


----------



## watch_goat (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Still waiting for my shipping email...


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> Those cases are really cool btw
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Brice,

These cases are being sold here in Canada in electronics speciality stores near the Pelican branded ones. They have a full lineup of sizes and are priced very comptitively.

Enjoy the Halioses (or Halii?!!!)!

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Oh man this watch is gorgeous... Didn't have time to set my camera so phone pics it is for now.

Some summer look options and family shot









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## jomal66 (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Jason- PLEASE include that tobacco/gilt combo as part of your 2nd release. Gorgeous!


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I was trying to be responsible to my wallet but after seeing the pictures here and instagram, this is practically a must have now lol. Been checking like 3x a day on Halios website for the next round


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Absolutely in love with the dial!!!










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Dat dome!!!









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

The dome is very cool. I'm not sure if it will be too overt for me or not in the wrist. What do you owners think is it very noticeable Ina negative way at all?

In the past I have been uncertain of protruding crystals, Estoril-OT500, but in person they have felt fine and less noticeable. The seaforth does seem more pronounced than those two though.

Great feature though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SD350 (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jconli1 said:


> One big smile was delivered by a nice lady in a big yellow van today. I hoped to make it up to Vancouver for the unveiling but had to bail at the last minute. Have been waiting for this moment for quite some time...
> 
> Personally, the black/gilt just wasn't really doing it for me. With the Black Bay Black, I found the gold always seemed to clash slightly with the lume... making a somewhat sickly yellow/green. Whatever strap I was trying to place it on, it just looked off to me.
> 
> ...


Excellent choices! I always thought the pastel/12 hour and the gilt/sapphire options were the best two, but the black dial non-gilt w/ sapphire is sure a sleeper! Looks amazing and you make some excellent points about it. I'd love to see more shots of that one in various lighting.


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jconli1 said:


> Halios Seaforth (black/sapphire/steel) by Jeff Conlin, on Flickr


My favorite version. Too bad sapphire bezel is sold out :-(

Anyone want to part with one


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

On a NATO , loving this watch .


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

^^^ Bezel-less with that NATO totally transforms it into an epic field watch, IMHO.

Very nice. My favorite for that model so far, by far.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Wow. You are really all in on Halios, eh!?!!



EL_GEEk said:


> Oh man this watch is gorgeous... Didn't have time to set my camera so phone pics it is for now.
> 
> Some summer look options and family shot
> 
> ...


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



warsh said:


> Wow. You are really all in on Halios, eh!?!!


Naaaah
????

What can I say, Jason's design speak to me, fit me well. Not to mention the execution and quality are excellent.

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Kinda cool to seem em all together like that. Makes that Delfine really stand out.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

The Seaforth is my first, and I must say I am super, super impressed with it. I tend to prefer watches 40mm and smaller, so some of the line is not on for me, but its certainly a brand I'll track very carefully going forward.....



EL_GEEk said:


> Naaaah
> 
> 
> What can I say, Jason's design speak to me, fit me well. Not to mention the execution and quality are excellent.
> ...


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



EL_GEEk said:


> Naaaah
> ????
> 
> What can I say, Jason's design speak to me, fit me well. Not to mention the execution and quality are excellent.
> ...


Your mantra signature ain't no joke!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Seaforth Lume at work









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



SD350 said:


> ...but the black dial non-gilt w/ sapphire is sure a sleeper ...I'd love to see more shots of that one in various lighting.


Definitely more to come! The 12h pastel has been hard to take off, though.

What can I say... I have a thing for bright, friendly faces with black trim and hands.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I thought it was going back into production? Will the second run be more limited?



TripleCalendar said:


> My favorite version. Too bad sapphire bezel is sold out :-(
> 
> Anyone want to part with one


----------



## Jake West (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I received my Seaforth this afternoon and I must say I'm absolutely blown away! I know my fellow new owners will agree that pictures seriously don't do this watch justice. I have watches from $125 (Urchin) up to $7k (Panerai) and many in-between and the Seaforth most definitely punches way, way above its price point. The quality, look and feel of this piece is outstanding and I know will take up some serious wrist time over the next week or so leaving my other watches very jealous. For those that sat on the fence, or simply just missed the 1st round of orders, get clicking once Jason opens up the order system again as you will not be disappointed!


----------



## dharper90 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

@boatswain- No need to worry about the dome being overt. I have two steinhart watches with a large bubble dome (Ocean Vintage DLC and Ocean Vintage Dual Time), and that crystal seems significantly larger. The seaforth dome is very subtle, you're not likely to get it knocked against anything. I've had time to thoroughly examine my friend's seaforth, still wishing I had one....



boatswain said:


> The dome is very cool. I'm not sure if it will be too overt for me or not in the wrist. What do you owners think is it very noticeable Ina negative way at all?
> 
> In the past I have been uncertain of protruding crystals, Estoril-OT500, but in person they have felt fine and less noticeable. The seaforth does seem more pronounced than those two though.
> 
> ...


----------



## AleSKX (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Does the blue sunburst look rich and dark most of the time and then pop with the burst in direct light or is the sun burst always visible?


It is pretty dark, but not to the point of being mistaken for black. The sunburst pattern is subtle; the color is very rich.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Thanks for the patience and kind replies Aleskx and dharper.

That was what it I thought...you didn't do anything to dissuade me...running out of willpower to resist.

It's almost the perfect watch for me.

Anyone checked timekeeping on theirs?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Anyone checked timekeeping on theirs?


 Currently running +13 seconds since I set it yesterday.


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Anyone checked timekeeping on theirs?


One's +3s, the other is -5s (both have been worn a few hours, spent some time sitting, and spent some time on a winder, trying to get a pretty even read)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Dino7 said:


> On a NATO , loving this watch .


Wow. great capture and I think the fixed naked bezel suits the pastel dial best 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Mine is at -1 since last night 25 hours ago when I set the time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

finally spent some time with the black/sapphire...









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Mine was waiting for me when I got home today! As others have stated, it is a stunning watch. Stuck it on a blue CW bader strap.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

El Geek where did you get the pastel strap from? the colour match is pretty much perfect, should look great with mine,












EL_GEEk said:


> Oh man this watch is gorgeous... Didn't have time to set my camera so phone pics it is for now.
> 
> Some summer look options and family shot
> 
> ...


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

And mine has been running +33 sec after 6 days running for 6 days since I got the watch, it was a +3 sec a day but for some reason it sped up.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jconli1 said:


> finally spent some time with the black/sapphire...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Valentine?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> Valentine?


Looks like it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



AVS_Racing said:


> And mine has been running +33 sec after 6 days running for 6 days since I got the watch, it was a +3 sec a day but for some reason it sped up.


It takes several weeks for that movement to slow down. Keep wearing it.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'm feeling jealous, I haven't worn mine since I got it on Monday - been stuck on a work site all week. Looking forward to wearing it this weekend.


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> Valentine?


yep. a lot of new competition out there, but hard to beat the gold standard. combine it with Waze and it's pretty tough to beat.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*


__
http://instagr.am/p/BWvP3ucgcoRMhIPCNE20RZbgbE8-b1kAtqBs0o0/


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Catching fading light.



















Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Damn me, I cannot wait till orders are open.

I hope Jason is prepared for the inevitable deluge of orders. At this point given the obvious popularity of the Seaforth, a server crash is a possibility.


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Just got my gilt /steel 12hr this afternoon to join up with a Delfin PVD and Tropik B.

It is going to displace my Snowflake for wrist time for a while.


----------



## AleSKX (Mar 23, 2011)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Thanks for the patience and kind replies Aleskx and dharper.
> 
> Anyone checked timekeeping on theirs?


+3.7 sec/day so far


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I strapped it on the Haveston Carrier strap today  next will try a weathered blue DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

^^^ Looks great. I was wondering how the combo would look.

Does it still match blues with the sunburst in bright light?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Nice looking piece, for sure. And very comfortable.


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Great combo Sir! I'll try Haveston out if I can snatch the Halios on round 2 



Jeep99dad said:


> I strapped it on the Haveston Carrier strap today  next will try a weathered blue DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## jomal66 (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Jeep-
The blue looks incredible in these pictures. Is this indicative of the typical color? My concern is that the sunburst might be too "metallic" in sun or bright light.

Thanks


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Seriously, I can't get enough of this one.









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jomal66 said:


> Jeep-
> The blue looks incredible in these pictures. Is this indicative of the typical color? My concern is that the sunburst might be too "metallic" in sun or bright light.
> 
> Thanks


Thank you. 
It is on my screen 
It does change based on lighting though. It is pretty dark in most situations and has kinda like a green hue almost like Sea color ?


----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Mine came in. Love it. Although I realized the dial and hands are almost exactly the same as the Ingenieur 3239.










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake West (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Had a Hadley-Roma strap lying around, looks great on the Seaforth!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

All I do, all I can do in this thread is to keep on pressing the like button. Until the blessed day I receive a Seaforth. May that time come quickly.


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Just struck me how similar the profiles are on these two pieces. Think I'll scrounge up a band like the Seiko and try it on my Seaforth (when it arrives).


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Tanjecterly said:


> All I do, all I can do in this thread is to keep on pressing the like button. Until the blessed day I receive a Seaforth. May that time come quickly.


Agreed!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



EL_GEEk said:


> Seriously, I can't get enough of this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dig your style  

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

First Seaforth in the ocean? Took it for a dip.





































Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Shocked that someone would actually take a Diver out swimming. <g>

Just waiting for the purists to ..... and moan about letting a drop of water on it much less a grain of sand next to that case and crown.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Pastel blue just looks so cool in those beach photos. Anxiously awaiting for mine to arrive.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

After a several months hiatus from IG, this watch pushed me to go back and post.









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## mag-500 (Aug 14, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



thejollywatcher said:


> First Seaforth in the ocean? Took it for a dip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great strap... where did you get that? Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Can someone with the bezels on the Seaforth comment on them? Are they easy to turn or hard? I have a Tropik and it had a bezel that was impossible to turn.

All this time, I am wondering whether I want fixed or steel bezel, if so, regular divers or 12 hour. Decisions, decisions, decisions.

But my favorite dial is the sunburst blue. I think that'll be the first to go in the second round.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Tanjecterly said:


> Can someone with the bezels on the Seaforth comment on them? Are they easy to turn or hard? I have a Tropik and it had a bezel that was impossible to turn.


I like the action. Feels "gritty" but smooth. Just right for me.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Both of my Seaforths run about -10 s/d, so I'll have to regulate them. Still very happy, but it's getting old. Both of the Puck II that I bought run way slow and need to be regulated, too. My Delfin was slow and had to be regulated, which took me a couple tries and a total of 5 minutes.

I guess it's the Miyotas going in them, but it's slightly annoying. They always run like +2 to start and then slow WAY down when they break in within a week.

Edit - so yes I have four new watches to regulate. I blame Citizen.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



mag-500 said:


> Great strap... where did you get that? Thanks.


Got it from Global Watch Band. It's a HR rubber GT rally dive watch strap. It also comes with black stitching.

https://www.globalwatchband.com/men-s-genuine-rubber-gt-rally-dive-watch-band-strap-20mm.html


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Taking a break from leather and rubber and trying cold steel.




























Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Tanjecterly said:


> Can someone with the bezels on the Seaforth comment on them? Are they easy to turn or hard? I have a Tropik and it had a bezel that was impossible to turn.
> 
> All this time, I am wondering whether I want fixed or steel bezel, if so, regular divers or 12 hour. Decisions, decisions, decisions.
> 
> But my favorite dial is the sunburst blue. I think that'll be the first to go in the second round.


Bezel action is great on mine, easy to grip and easy to turn. In comparison, this bezel works better than the one in the Tropik models IMO.

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



thejollywatcher said:


> First Seaforth in the ocean? Took it for a dip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine will be in Florida for two weeks soon


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Here is my second Halios Seaforth 
Gilt dial and fixed bezel 
Gilt dial is well done, impressive


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Any sunburst blue owners have a black perlon to try?

I think that may look quite sharp and may be my go to if I get in.

The look works well with my blue estoril. Through the darker halios dial and steel bezel probably would make it work even better

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L8foregolf (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jtbr said:


> View attachment 12364449


suede strap check?


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Anyone tried a Tropik style or a Hirsch Pure? I'm undecided between these two options. Loving this watch though, its a thing of beauty for sure.


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Any sunburst blue owners have a black perlon to try?
> 
> I think that may look quite sharp and may be my go to if I get in.
> 
> ...


I have a grey two-piece eulit perlon incoming for my fixed bezel sunburst blue. Will post pics when it arrives.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> Here is my second Halios Seaforth
> Gilt dial and fixed bezel
> Gilt dial is well done, impressive


Fantastic photo. I was quickly scrolling through the f74 topics on Tapatalk when I saw that amazing watch scroll by. "Wow, what is that gorgeous watch?" I thought. I need to investigate. Oh, wait, it's that watch I ordered two of. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



daforg said:


> Anyone tried a Tropik style or a Hirsch Pure? I'm undecided between these two options. Loving this watch though, its a thing of beauty for sure.


Both are on my list to try. I start vacation tonight so I'll have time to play Barbie


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Earl Grey said:


> Fantastic photo. I was quickly scrolling through the f74 topics on Tapatalk when I saw that amazing watch scroll by. "Wow, what is that gorgeous watch?" I thought. I need to investigate. Oh, wait, it's that watch I ordered two of.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah ah congrats  which two did you get?


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



L8foregolf said:


> suede strap check?


Geckota collection. Italian made and it is on sale now too.


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> Here is my second Halios Seaforth
> Gilt dial and fixed bezel
> Gilt dial is well done, impressive


So if you had to pick, the rotating bezel or fixed, which do you like better?


----------



## G1Ninja (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I thought I would ask Halios owners here before possibly starting a new topic. This new Seaforth looks like a great watch. I saw the Tropik a while back and liked that one as well. I'm thinking about getting in on the next Seaforth. Or maybe waiting for a PVD version of the Seaforth as I saw a review of the PVD Delfin and that looks really good although I can't find information if they made both red and orange versions of the dial markers on that one. Anyway, here are my questions for people who are familiar with Halios.

1. How well are Halios watches tested for their water resistance? I'm used to the major brands and certifications.

2. The Halios website has some missing and under construction links. If anything goes wrong, do people have issues getting repairs direct from Halios or do they find a watch repair store?

3. I saw an old review of one of their first watches that said these are or might possibly be made in China. Is that still true for the Delfin, Tropik, and Seaforth?

4. What is their release schedule? One watch line per year?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



TripleCalendar said:


> So if you had to pick, the rotating bezel or fixed, which do you like better?


Good and tough Q... being a divewatch guy I'd probably lean to the bezel model but there is a really cool aspect to that fixed bezel to me and it has such a nice profile with the dome being emphasized more.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*



G1Ninja said:


> I thought I would ask Halios owners here before possibly starting a new topic. This new Seaforth looks like a great watch. I saw the Tropik a while back and liked that one as well. I'm thinking about getting in on the next Seaforth. Or maybe waiting for a PVD version of the Seaforth as I saw a review of the PVD Delfin and that looks really good although I can't find information if they made both red and orange versions of the dial markers on that one. Anyway, here are my questions for people who are familiar with Halios.
> 
> 1. How well are Halios watches tested for their water resistance? I'm used to the major brands and certifications.
> 
> ...


Wow that's a lot of questions . Maybe you could shoot Jason an email after he is out of the woods with all the Seaforth orders. 
I can tell you as it relates to #2 that Jason has been doing this for a while now and offers great customer service. That is in fact one of the reasons for such dedicated followers of the brand and repeat customers. I wouldn't worry about that. 
#3 China; HK... doesn't equate poor quality. I am not sure where they are made or asssembled nor where the parts are sourced but what matters is that a quality product at a fair price. His watches are well made and he performs good QC. This is a question that's be better directed to the man himself though.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> Mine will be in Florida for two weeks soon


Nice! |> Will your Seaforths be getting wet and sandy too? ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



thejollywatcher said:


> Nice! |> Will your Seaforths be getting wet and sandy too? ;-)


Oh heck yeahthey'll go kayaking and jet skiing


----------



## DanKoR0 (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



G1Ninja said:


> I thought I would ask Halios owners here before possibly starting a new topic. This new Seaforth looks like a great watch. I saw the Tropik a while back and liked that one as well. I'm thinking about getting in on the next Seaforth. Or maybe waiting for a PVD version of the Seaforth as I saw a review of the PVD Delfin and that looks really good although I can't find information if they made both red and orange versions of the dial markers on that one. Anyway, here are my questions for people who are familiar with Halios.
> 
> 1. How well are Halios watches tested for their water resistance? I'm used to the major brands and certifications.
> 
> ...


With regard to #1, Jason once told me that every Delfin (a 500m watch) was tested to 600m. I can't speak to his other watches, but it'd stand to reason that they all go through similar QC.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> Ah ah congrats  which two did you get?





















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DrFidget (May 14, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



G1Ninja said:


> I thought I would ask Halios owners here before possibly starting a new topic. This new Seaforth looks like a great watch. I saw the Tropik a while back and liked that one as well. I'm thinking about getting in on the next Seaforth. Or maybe waiting for a PVD version of the Seaforth as I saw a review of the PVD Delfin and that looks really good although I can't find information if they made both red and orange versions of the dial markers on that one. Anyway, here are my questions for people who are familiar with Halios.
> 
> 1. How well are Halios watches tested for their water resistance? I'm used to the major brands and certifications.
> 
> ...


Just received my Seaforth with a dive bezel and sunburst blue dial last night.

(1) Not sure about certification or ISO compliance, but I believe that these are tested with a suitable safety factor above the stated 200m depth.

(2) As others have said, Halios' customer service is generally second-to-none. Also, the Seaforth uses a very common and robust Miyota 90S5 movement, which any competent watchmaker (or maybe even yourself with a few youtube videos) can either replace entirely for ~$100, or repair if you want to keep the existing movement. Customer service and easy and cheap serviceability is one of the main reasons I bought this watch.

(3) Fabricated in China, but do not let that sway you. I can honestly say that the case finishing and dial/hands detail is on par with my Sinn and Stowa watches, and better than my mid-90s Rolex Explorer. I also have a Girard Perregaux chronograph, and it is hard to tell with the naked eye which case is finished to a higher degree of precision. It is truly a stunning watch for the price.

(4) That seems about right, although the Puck II, Laguna II, and Seaforth all came out in the past year or so. Was a busy year for them.


----------



## cheesa (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> Here is my second Halios Seaforth
> Gilt dial and fixed bezel
> Gilt dial is well done, impressive


That looks stunning! I have this model on the way - just had confirmation that it is due to be delivered on Monday along with the starburst blue 12h!


----------



## cheesecheese (Jul 3, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Are the Seaforth versions that are out of stock/sold out coming back or was this all a one time thing? I'd throw my credit card at him to get a pastel blue with steel bezel if I could - would be disappointing if this was it.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I bought a Hirsch Pure in orange for it, but I haven't test it out yet. I've been playing and loving all the funky combos with the Cheapestnatostraps









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Anyone know the meaning behind the name seaforth?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Anyone know the meaning behind the name seaforth?


A light infantry unit of the Canadian Army and their eponymous armo(u)ry...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Seaforth_Highlanders_of_Canada

The Seaforth Highlanders of Canada - Infantry Regiment in Vancouver | 39 CBG Reserve Unit | Canadian Armyhttps://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seaforth_Armoury

The armory and its museum look like a great spot to visit next trip up there. Maybe some cheesy watch pictures to boot? 

Another day... another pic... (sorry)









Forcing myself to spend time with the black/sapphire/steel... were it any other time, I'd really be digging it (especially on more earthtone fabric NATOs, I'm finding)... but the pastel keeps redirecting my attention. Pastel's really the perfect summer watch... thinking the black/sapphire is going to come into its own when the heavier clothes come out.

Thus far I only have one personal wish... on the original Tropik SS, the Halios was in white, but the "Tropik" text was a slightly warmer tan color. Kind of wish the black-dial Seaforth did the same just for a *little* added warmth on the dial. But not the overt warmth of the gilt (just a personal thing).

In all, though, very happy. Learned my lesson with the Tropik... by the time I decided I wanted it, it was gone, never to return. Halios' newfound fans are learning the hard way with the Seaforth, even if you *think* you'll be interested... get it. Worst case, you'll turn it around for at least what you paid... best case, it's a winner for life. But there won't be many of 'em... so no time to overthink.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

having on preorder a Nth Nacken Vintage Black no date via my friend in Chicago (which will anyway arrive here not really soon) i came through Seaforth just few days after first batch was sold out, what a shame ! 
I am afraid I will end having both and then decide what to do next (enjoy life probably), but if anyone can say how are these watches compared in real life would make my time thinking of it a lot easier. i prefer a sunbusrt 12h bezel Seaforth but probably will go with a black 12h version


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Trying distressed leather.




























Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jconli1 said:


> ... Pastel's really the perfect summer watch...


I could not agree more









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



EL_GEEk said:


> I could not agree more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gosh. It's so hot and major coolness 
Im afraid I'll end up with 4


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



EL_GEEk said:


> I could not agree more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where do you get those funky NATOs ?


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> EL_GEEk said:
> 
> 
> > I could not agree more
> ...


I believe those are from Cheech and Chong's personal collection


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


>


Two class acts. One marred by poor date placement and a polished bezel, the other seemingly perfect. I seriously considered a Mark XVI this year, but ended up with 2 Seaforths instead. This exact one (which I am surprised isn't getting more love) and the sunburst blue on fixed bezel. Would love to see that one next to an Aquaterra.

Remind me where you got those natos?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

After wearing mine (gilt, fixed bezel) for 5 days, I've decided that the Seaforth is the perfect watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



TripleCalendar said:


> I believe those are from Cheech and Chong's personal collection


You know it 


Jeep99dad said:


> Where do you get those funky NATOs ?


Cheapestnatostraps

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

on vintage Tropic Sport :-!


----------



## Sdengr (Sep 17, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from Tapatalk


How's the fit on the bracelet, and where did you get it from? Looks good!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Sdengr said:


> How's the fit on the bracelet, and where did you get it from? Looks good!


Thanks and it's just a Miltat straight end super oyster from Strapcode. Got it on Amazon. Fit is fine. There's enough room.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B018G6B36Y/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I actually prefer the look of the endmill bracelet more. Here's a pic posted the other day. You can also get it on Amazon.


----------



## L8foregolf (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jtbr said:


> Geckota collection. Italian made and it is on sale now too.


From where, I see em on WatchGecko?


----------



## Sdengr (Sep 17, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



thejollywatcher said:


> Thanks and it's just a Miltat straight end super oyster from Strapcode. Got it on Amazon. Fit is fine. There's enough room.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B018G6B36Y/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> I actually prefer the look of the endmill bracelet more. Here's a pic posted the other day. You can also get it on Amazon.


Thanks for the heads up, I'll definitely be looking into these


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



L8foregolf said:


> From where, I see em on WatchGecko?


Yes, from them.

https://www.watchgecko.com/suede-handmade-italian-leather.php


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



gr8sw said:


> on vintage Tropic Sport :-!


If I had to buy only one, I think it would be that combo.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Haven't tried yellow yet. So on goes a Hirsch Robby.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Earl Grey said:


> Remind me where you got those natos?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe those are Haveston straps.


----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Earl Grey said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This and the black/gilt with the sterile bezel are my two favorites. If I hadn't picked up a Puck (and a bathys), I'd be all over those. Nice choice on yours. Those are stellar watches. Can't see much wrong with any of the Seaforth's to be honest.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Another strap for #strapsaturday.









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Perfect


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


>


Looking awesome! What strap is this?

Sendt fra min SM-G920F med Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



whoa said:


> Looking awesome! What strap is this?
> 
> Sendt fra min SM-G920F med Tapatalk


Thanks. It's the Haveston Carrier. Love it. Buckle sits well centered under the wrist.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Leaving the hotel shortly for the second leg of it trip down to the Gulf of Mexico in FL. 
The Halios will be on the wrist for the drive

Cheers. 
B


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

First Saturday afternoon I can spend at home and not working in a while...









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



EL_GEEk said:


> First Saturday afternoon I can spend at home and not working in a while...


_Extra_ "like" for the pic....simply awesome El Geek! :-!


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Sunburst blue on gray eulit perlon. I like it, but the gray might not be enough contrast with the dial. Thoughts?









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



thejollywatcher said:


> _Extra_ "like" for the pic....simply awesome El Geek! :-!


Thanks. The drink isn't bad either 

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



MrDanno said:


> Sunburst blue on gray eulit perlon. I like it, but the gray might not be enough contrast with the dial. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the water-friendly combo I'm going for when my sunburst arrives. My Perlon is more of a dull light grey though... I agree in those pics, the combo seems to lack contrast


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I agree that perlon is probably one of the best all situations straps for the seaforth.

I think black would suit it a bit better though.

Still it does look good on your combo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

@Jeep99dad-Great photo. Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

@Jeep99dad-Great photo! Enjoy your vacation. I was one of those on the fence about getting a Seaforth, but I was thinking of it as a "vacation watch" doing what you're doing. So there you go!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


>


Nice shot man. Looks killer. Have a good break.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> Leaving the hotel shortly for the second leg of it trip down to the Gulf of Mexico in FL.
> The Halios will be on the wrist for the drive
> 
> Cheers.
> B


How would you say the blue sunburst on the Halios compares to that of the Mark XVIII? (In your first photo I thought it was the black dialed Halios).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

On Phoenix Admiralty grey.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


>


Nice strap choice!

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*



MrDanno said:


> Nice strap choice!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Love that strap and just looked it up, and its 1.5mm thick. Take two layers of that and your 12mm watch now sits 15mm high? Not sure that's going to work for my 6.5" wrists. How big is your wrist?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Trying out the Seaforth on a Bonetto Cinturini rubber strap. Really liking the sporty look so far.









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

What I took away from Jeepdads last pic was how remarkably well the sea forth was riding on his wrist while on a thick NATO. Leads me to believe the watch fits very nicely and low to the wrist. Not all watches can "absorb" a NATO/RAF/Perlon that well and not appreciably raise the height.

Case design has a lot to do with it. I have a 14.5mm high watch that looks like its under 12mm tall and I have 12mm tall case that looks like a brick on my wrist. It's all about design. And This Helios nailed it.

I think If you are a fan of that style of strap the sea forth will be forgiving.

***please note this is all based on me not having a seaforth, just too many useless(?) hours thinking about watches. I could be totally wrong ***


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Earl Grey said:


> Love that strap and just looked it up, and its 1.5mm thick. Take two layers of that and your 12mm watch now sits 15mm high? Not sure that's going to work for my 6.5" wrists. How big is your wrist?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Barely 7"


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> What I took away from Jeepdads last pic was how remarkably well the sea forth was riding on his wrist while on a thick NATO. Leads me to believe the watch fits very nicely and low to the wrist. Not all watches can "absorb" a NATO/RAF/Perlon that well and not appreciably raise the height.
> 
> Case design has a lot to do with it. I have a 14.5mm high watch that looks like its under 12mm tall and I have 12mm tall case that looks like a brick on my wrist. It's all about design. And This Helios nailed it.
> 
> ...


I think you were spot on


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Earl Grey said:


> How would you say the blue sunburst on the Halios compares to that of the Mark XVIII? (In your first photo I thought it was the black dialed Halios).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Seaforth blue is very different. It has almost a green hue... like the Sea perhaps. IWC is more of a true blue


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Robotaz said:


> Nice shot man. Looks killer. Have a good break.


Thanks bud. Two weeks in paradise will do us a lot of good.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Sir-Guy said:


> @Jeep99dad-Great photo! Enjoy your vacation. I was one of those on the fence about getting a Seaforth, but I was thinking of it as a "vacation watch" doing what you're doing. So there you go!


Thank you. We are excited to be here.

It's a perfect vaca watch beachside. The dial reminds me of the Sea  It is reminiscent of the old skin divers wit a twist.  love the thin case and how he lugs angle down, it hugs the wrist, works well on nato which is important at the beach.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



MrDanno said:


> Trying out the Seaforth on a Bonetto Cinturini rubber strap. Really liking the sporty look so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hhm, at least in the last photo it seems like the saturated blue of the strap overpowers the more subtle blue of the dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Continuing the honeymoon with the Halios Seaforth  and put it in a weathered blue DrunkArtStraps canvas 
Next will be a nth Tropic rubber strap for the beach 
That blue is so hot almost has a green hue at times like the sea


----------



## cheesa (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> Continuing the honeymoon with the Halios Seaforth  and put it in a weathered blue DrunkArtStraps canvas
> Next will be a nth Tropic rubber strap for the beach
> That blue is so hot almost has a green hue at times like the sea


Beautiful! Very excited for mine to arrive tomorrow. Same dial but with the 12hr bezel.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



















....and a little later...










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Playing dress up









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Still rockin the blue rubber today.









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## jmc (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Amazingly, my Seaforth has gained only 4 seconds in SEVEN days. Mind blowing, and better than all my other watches. Anyone else having unexpectedly good accuracy?


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

This is a very special watch!









Nice look w lume









So comfortable on a nice black Perron in the sweltering heat...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jmc said:


> Amazingly, my Seaforth has gained only 4 seconds in SEVEN days. Mind blowing, and better than all my other watches. Anyone else having unexpectedly good accuracy?


Not for me so far. Mine's running like a runaway freight train. 

But better fast than slow. Hope it settles down after a few weeks.

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Kind of telling that none of these have gone on Watch Recon. Want to bet that any one who posts his for sale will be deluged?


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

It looks awesome...I didn't order one hoping that they'd make one with date down the road..the pastel blue looks really good!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jmc said:


> Amazingly, my Seaforth has gained only 4 seconds in SEVEN days. Mind blowing, and better than all my other watches. Anyone else having unexpectedly good accuracy?


Mine had been 12 secs off since Tuesday. That's pretty good


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

first time I really wear this gilt/fixed bezel as the blue one really just blew me away and it was hard to put it down  it's awesome in its own way with a very different feel.

I really must have the gilt with sapphire besel

Cheers 
B


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Light in the back of a cab works great









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jmc said:


> Amazingly, my Seaforth has gained only 4 seconds in SEVEN days. Mind blowing, and better than all my other watches. Anyone else having unexpectedly good accuracy?


Mine is making me Belgian waffles every morning! Amazing! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jmc said:


> Amazingly, my Seaforth has gained only 4 seconds in SEVEN days. Mind blowing, and better than all my other watches. Anyone else having unexpectedly good accuracy?


Mine is running a bit fast, about +9s average, though I've only worn since Friday (I'd been on site the whole week, so I didn't risk it). Lying dial up, using the timing analyzer app it tested at +10s. When I used a time tracker app and measured accuracy on the wrist over a day it was averaging +2s. I'll wear it this whole week and see whether it changes.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

So mine is running +80 Sec after 10 days of continuous running, resting dial up over night. About +8 a day still. My regulated ETA is at +69 Sec after 15 days = +4.6 sec a day. Not too bad I guess for unregulated.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



AVS_Racing said:


> So mine is running +80 Sec after 10 days of continuous running, resting dial up over night. About +8 a day still. My regulated ETA is at +69 Sec after 15 days = +4.6 sec a day. Not too bad I guess for unregulated.


Do you have an app like WatchTracker that can calculate the delta between data points? I've been checking mine today and on the wrist I've averaged +1.2s a day today. It's only running fast when resting dial up.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

^^ No I don't is that one good? I've used hair spring before but never really got it working to regulate movements. And I usually only wear watches 3-4 days max before I rotate so I never worry about accuracy that much.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



AVS_Racing said:


> ^^ No I don't is that one good? I've used hair spring before but never really got it working to regulate movements. And I usually only wear watches 3-4 days max before I rotate so I never worry about accuracy that much.


Yeah, its been pretty good. You collect data over time, the course of days or weeks. I've got hairspring working well too, even used it to regulate movements. I tested in 4 positions with hairspring today and got the following results:

Dial Up: +10
Dial Down: +5
Crown Up: +6.5
Crown Down: -2.5

I'll run it for a few weeks and may regulate it if it doesn't slow down.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'm a fan of the Watch Tracker app. Highly recommended.


----------



## Gabriel_BB (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



The0retical said:


> Jason put this up on instagram last night apparently:
> 
> View attachment 9016073
> 
> ...


looks great !!!! I always want to have a blue Halios !!!


----------



## MM22 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Finally join the club! :-!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

#bluewatchmonday and #morninglume









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



EL_GEEk said:


> #bluewatchmonday and #morninglume
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You may want to change your sig to "...buy all the watch bands you like." You've got some great ones!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

EL_GEEk - Thanks. I was considering that blue wave band for the exact same configuration Seaforth. Looks great!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I love my two Seaforth so much I am getting a third one and hope to have it this week 
















































































































































And this guy was passing by


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Looks great on the perlon. :-!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Wow.

Just.

Wow.

Slow clap...

I think those are two top tier strap choices that look fantastic.

Perlon and tropic suit it to a T.

Amazing and inspiring pictures


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> I love my two Seaforth so much I am getting a third one and hope to have it this week


Just gorgeous photos of two gorgeous watches.

Waaaaiiit a minute... you are wearing them both at the same time, aren't you? Where is the third going to go? Your ankle? 

I have two incoming and also tempted by a third, but I think I will wait for the new dial options in the second run. What third one are you getting?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Earl Grey said:


> Just gorgeous photos of two gorgeous watches.
> 
> Waaaaiiit a minute... you are wearing them both at the same time, aren't you? Where is the third going to go? Your ankle?
> 
> ...


Dang. I'm caught... 
I was double wristing I wanted to take pics near the water at sunset 
I have the Sapphire Gilt on the Way


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

@Jeep99dad-Great photos. I couldn't help but notice that in one of them you have non-diving-bezel one on your left wrist at 7:15, and the diving bezel one on your right wrist at 7:16.

Does that mean you had one on each wrist for photos?...

Love this guy. Making me regret not getting one!

---

EDIT-Posted before you replied that you did! Well then. Awesome photos and commitment regardless, sir!


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Would love to see a review comparing the sapphire vs steel diver bezel by someone who has both in hand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Lets see some team Gilt pics!!


----------



## bananana (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

There's a seaforth for sale, posted on WUS


----------



## SD350 (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



EL_GEEk said:


> #bluewatchmonday and #morninglume
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome strap! Where is this one from?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Earl Grey said:


> Would love to see a review comparing the sapphire vs steel diver bezel by someone who has both in hand.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will soon. Have the sapphire gilt incoming


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Another day with a Seaforth on the wrist. Really dig these. Today it's on a simple Toxicnato and I really like to. The grey let's the blue shine. It's been super strap friendly and versatile  a huge plus for me


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



SD350 said:


> Awesome strap! Where is this one from?


Thanks. It's from cheapestnatostraps.

Actually I mistakenly ordered 2 of the same strap, so I have a brand new/unworn one. Happy sell it here (at paid price) if anyone interested, PM me.

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Celebrating my Bday today with another funky strap.









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Happy cake day Marcos


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> Dang. I'm caught...
> I was double wristing I wanted to take pics near the water at sunset
> I have the Sapphire Gilt on the Way


Looking forward to it! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



EL_GEEk said:


> Celebrating my Bday today with another funky strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy birthday


----------



## ApexRex (May 29, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



bananana said:


> There's a seaforth for sale, posted on WUS


Saw it, really hard not to buy it. I want the sunburst blue bad enough to hold out though. The gilt does look amazing though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Strap's gone. Thanks Brice. Looking forward seeing pics. I think the blue sunburst would look killer with that strap.

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



EA-Sport said:


> It looks awesome...I didn't order one hoping that they'd make one with date down the road..the pastel blue looks really good!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep that's what I'm waiting out for too. BUT these pics are not helping with my lack of patience 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## orbist (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Gilt in!


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I've been enjoying this one the past few days. At first it felt a little small after wearing a Sinn U1 for two weeks, but it feels perfect now. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



orbist said:


> Gilt in!


Wow


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

can't wait for orders to open again - does anyone know when it's going to happen? i got only website info


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



s.z said:


> can't wait for orders to open again - does anyone know when it's going to happen? i got only website info


He said on instagam that he is finishing up shipping this week. I'd expect orders to open up after that. Also, 2nd batch of seaforths at the end of the year with a possible 2nd run of pastel. But end of the year in the micro world probably means spring of next year.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

You're not the only champing at the bit.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

#halioswednesday









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



s.z said:


> can't wait for orders to open again - does anyone know when it's going to happen? i got only website info


Possibly this weekend


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


>


OMG....that is Blue Lagoon stunning!!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



thejollywatcher said:


> OMG....that is Blue Lagoon stunning!!!


Thanks  I freaking love this watch


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



EL_GEEk said:


> #halioswednesday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You, Sir, are the strap maestro!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



warsh said:


> You, Sir, are the strap maestro!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Haha. Thanks. I do have waaaay too many straps at the moment, but I do enjoy swapping them constantly.

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## MM22 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Seaforth with Eulit Perlon strap


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*


----------



## jared703 (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

love these, I need to pick one up.


----------



## cheesa (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Mine arrived a few days ago. I took delivery of it and a Black Bay Steel on the same day. I think the fact I have since sold the Black Bay says a lot about what I think of the Halios!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Beautiful shot is that the sunburst blue?

If so I like how dark it looks there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheesa (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

It is indeed, very early in the morning as you can see from the time!


----------



## superseconds (Jun 8, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Have any of you owners thought about an appropriate mesh bracelet for this watch? I've got the pastel, fixed bezel and want a good mesh for it.


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



superseconds said:


> Have any of you owners thought about an appropriate mesh bracelet for this watch? I've got the pastel, fixed bezel and want a good mesh for it.


Was so close to ordering the strapcode shark mesh w ratcheting clasp but concerned the clasp is too thick.

Have a cheapo from .........s that I'll try on soon. My Seaforth just landed at home an hour ago.. going to be a long afternoon. Can't believe it took a month to receive within Canada


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

9th day in a row. A personal record I must say.

Loving the versatility. Gray perlonstrap for today









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Playing with a stingray today. Thinking of getting additional colors.




























Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Looks great on the grey perlon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Looks great on the grey perlon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jomal66 (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Which leather straps came with the Pastel - black & blue/grey? Thanks


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



EL_GEEk said:


> Haha. Thanks. I do have waaaay too many straps at the moment, but I do enjoy swapping them constantly.
> 
> "Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."
> 
> Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


Life is too short, try all the straps you like.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'm curious about straps too.

Perhaps some one could break down what the combos for the different models are?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> I'm curious about straps too.
> 
> Perhaps some one could break down what the combos for the different models are?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gilt/sapphire came on black with a brown strap. Sunburst/diver came on gray with an aged sand color.

I went to the alternates on both and love the combos.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Thanks robotaz! Hopefully that helps everyone.

Thanks for all the pics during vacation Jeepdad to tide us over. Especially like seeing the blue.

I don't know if I am overthinking it and looking at too many picture s up close but with the solid machined steel bezel does it feel bigger (too big? The bezel that is) as there is no smaller round insert. It's weirding me out a bit but I am guessing that at scale on my wrist it will look fine. I don't think I have had a bezel with that size teeth without a round insert to define it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Finally got my grubby paws on it. Perlon is indeed the best, shark mesh was okay, the stock leathers are okay, but I feel obliged to share one combo...

$40 fleabay faux-rubberb with faux seadweller clasp. No branding (by request) but they unfortunately do sell branded versions... It was for an Invicta Dagaz mod project... Regardless, the rubber does barely fit into the Seaforth.

Given the crappy quality of rubber (some vanilla smell but stiff and clunky), and how thick / poorly machined the clasp is, I can't recommend it. But perhaps someone has a RubberB or Everest or Crafter to try out?


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Fitment tho


----------



## EsMatt2012 (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Can't wait to order


----------



## Doctor Modified (Mar 1, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Gorgeous watch! Wish it were a tad bigger.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## jomal66 (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Here's my contribution to the strap suggestions: Hirsch Pure. Surprised I haven't seen one posted yet - it's really nice.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

That hirsch pure does look great! Nice pairing. I would love to see a couple
More pics if possible. At first I was pondering a BC270 that doesn't have a taper but your tapered hirsch looks really good


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Dem Blues


----------



## Nilsirl (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

My sunburst blue with divers bezel came in yesterday. The details and proportions on this are great. In the past 24 hours its running +4 sec, I'll have to see how it does in the next few weeks.

I have it on the stock brown strap now which is decent, but all these different strap pics make me want to try a few things.

Overall I am happy with it so far and think it is a great buy for the money.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Nice pics guys. That's a great version.

Shark mesh and perlon are looking good relly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Rubber today.




























Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Pool time with the Halios Seaforth Gilt dial sapphire bezel on a Hirsch Pure rubber strap


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

The trio


















It's no surprise the Gilt Sapphire wears(appears) the largest on the wrist
The black bezel provides continuity of color with the dial, making a larger black circle

The wide SS dive bezel makes the dial appear smaller 









Right out of the box this morning when I picked it up from FedEx on the secondary brown strap. It also came with a black leather


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Did you just snap your fingers and get a sold out watch?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

^^^ Shhh, he has ....... connections!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Awesome comparisons. Incredible how the bezel changes the look and feel.

Unfair question but which would you keep if you had to sell two?

Now how do I get a hold of one...I would grab a SS sapphire if I could probably before the blue dive bezel if the choice was there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Robotaz said:


> Did you just snap your fingers and get a sold out watch?


Kinda  almost. 
I wasn't sure what version I wanted and ordered two, I had procrastinated on the Sapphire Gilt one and it sold out so I had ordered the fixed bezel but thought I'd seek a sapphire one and compare them in hand  I also wanted to try the pastel. In the end I want to end up with two only (initial was 1) but they are all so cool it'll be hard to
Decide


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Awesome comparisons. Incredible how the bezel changes the look and feel.
> 
> Unfair question but which would you keep if you had to sell two?
> 
> ...


Yeah the bezel makes a big difference and gives each a slightly different personality.

I was only gonna have one bit haven't even tried the pastel yet and I can't even decide amongst the 3 I have  that said the blue dial's got my heart even if it's not the "nicest" and the bezel is rougher in finish. 
I just love it and have various cool straps for it  so to answer your unfair question it'd be the blue diver


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

@jeep99dad like I said on IG, you win the Interwebs today.

Another day, another strap









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

My trio of Halios....

I would like to get gilt/sapphire to join them in the future.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jtbr said:


> My trio of Halios....
> 
> I would like to get gilt/sapphire to join them in the future.
> 
> View attachment 12385501


Nice family shot.

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## Sirbusman (Oct 11, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



rellybelly said:


> Dem Blues


The shark mesh is nice! Wonder how big is the lug clearance between spring bar and the watch? Is it strapco shark mesh?

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## EsMatt2012 (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

All beautiful gentlemen


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Just a cheapie shark mesh from fleabay. Not sure I love the look. But there's plenty of clearance between case and lugs.


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Stayed home yesterday to meet the DHL guy.



















These watches are massive winners imo. The pastel in particular is really cool. So different from anything else I have. The mesh I've got on it is from wjean. I bit the bullet and ordered a NOS omega mesh yesterday off the bay (GD those things are pricey!). Will post pics when it arrives on the pastel.

I had only planned to keep one, but they're both so cool in different ways. The different bezels totally change the character of the watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Also, Jason had them set and running when they arrived. Nice touch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Ruggs said:


> Stayed home yesterday to meet the DHL guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats  both are winners. 
I really want to try that pastel.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jtbr said:


> My trio of Halios....
> 
> I would like to get gilt/sapphire to join them in the future.
> 
> View attachment 12385501


What a great trio love them all. 
That Delphin is really something.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

The sunburst smokes the pastel IMO.


----------



## dustinearley (Jul 22, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

The fixed bezel Seaforth could very well be the most versatile looking watch I have ever seen. But the sapphire bezel model looks fantastic! Never has such a hard choice been such a good thing.


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I just put my black bay blue and the seaforth blue sunburst in front of my wife and she picked the Halios, instantly...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

So, its been announced that the next round of orders will not contain any sapphire bezels or pastel blue dials.

Pretty pi55 poor I think, I missed the first round due to a family emergency and was expecting to make up for this in the next round of orders. Really disappointed.


----------



## Econoline (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Ruggs said:


> I just put my black bay blue and the seaforth blue sunburst in front of my wife and she picked the Halios, instantly...


You chose well, the wife that is.;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Jeep dad,

As usual your strap game is on point today. Enjoy. I honestly don't know how you would choose which one to wear.

Though ill be after a blue with dive bezel, id be wearing the sapphire with hirsch from the previous pics you posted if forced to choose for the day. Or...maybe the fixed with tropic...

Thanks again for the great pics.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Jeep dad,
> 
> As usual your strap game is on point today. Enjoy. I honestly don't know how you would choose which one to wear.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I just switched the straps on the Gilt ones. Tropic on the gilt sapphire and Hirsch Pure on the fixed bezel gilt

Now which to sell?
I need to chase down the pastel fixed bezel next


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks. I just switched the straps on the Gilt ones. Tropic on the gilt sapphire and Hirsch Pure on the fixed bezel gilt
> 
> Now which to sell?
> I need to chase down the pastel fixed bezel next


I'll take your gilt/sapphire in an instant !!!


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Sunburst blue with rotating bezel or blue aqua terra?  I know they are in radically different price points, but tempted to hold out for a pastel this winter? Ugh, only 22 hours to decide.

Aqua Terras are getting ruined this fall with the new version imo. 

Sorry for pulling this thread off kilter a bit. Gorgeous shots and in love with the pastel/12 and the sunburst/dive. Only have room for one good dark blue though (and the iwc pilot 40 is hot too).


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Steppy said:


> So, its been announced that the next round of orders will not contain any sapphire bezels or pastel blue dials.
> 
> Pretty pi55 poor I think, I missed the first round due to a family emergency and was expecting to make up for this in the next round of orders. Really disappointed.


Am am I correct to interpret this release tomorrow is what remains of initial issue and that there may be (will be?) an eventual second issue which would include the pastel blue dial? I'd really like a fixed bezel pastel blue.....


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Crabtree said:


> Am am I correct to interpret this release tomorrow is what remains of initial issue and that there may be (will be?) an eventual second issue which would include the pastel blue dial? I'd really like a fixed bezel pastel blue.....


Here's his latest IG update:


__
http://instagr.am/p/BXKkXLqlKVQ/


----------



## speedster25 (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*








I love my seaforth but wanted a fixed bezel gilt too.....
if any one is in the EU is up to a swap fixed for sapphire bezel let me know!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Well the cats out of the bag now...

I wonder what the rush and demand will be like?

I wasn't sure if was going to prefer advanced warning like this or just check back a couple times a day and discover it open.

I have no concept how many pieces there are total or per variant.

I'll try to be on top of my game tomorrow to take advantage and have a top 3 ready to go of options start to disappear.

How fast did the last batch go?


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Robotaz said:


> Here's his latest IG update:
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BXKkXLqlKVQ/


Hey thanks, I should have checked that first. So, maybe another round of pastels at the end of the year....I'll hope!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Crabtree said:


> Am am I correct to interpret this release tomorrow is what remains of initial issue and that there may be (will be?) an eventual second issue which would include the pastel blue dial? I'd really like a fixed bezel pastel blue.....


Yes


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*










Love the sunburst blue


----------



## EsMatt2012 (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Hey guys,

For current owners:

Is the rotor noisy on these watches? Thanks


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



EsMatt2012 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> For current owners:
> 
> Is the rotor noisy on these watches? Thanks


If you're going to dwell on it, yes. I don't pay any attention.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

What are the lengths of the stock straps?

I for one am of the smaller wristed variety and prefer less tail. I imagine most folks ordering this watch have small to normal size wrists and I hope the straps aren't too long.

I know in this department you can't please everyone though. Thankfully it looks like this watch looks amazing on almost anything so people won't be bound to the stock straps. I won't be surprised if I get one that it will live on Perlon or rubber.

I am curious about what sounds like a planned rubber strap from Halios that wasnt ready in time. Makes me wonder if one will be available down the road sometime.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Has anyone tried to fit a fitted end link metal bracelet on to see if we can get a nice bracelet? I was hoping a jubilee will fit but I don't have a 20mm one lying around.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Jeep dad,
> 
> As usual your strap game is on point today. Enjoy. I honestly don't know how you would choose which one to wear.


He doesn't. He wears one on each wrist. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*



charliekilo98 said:


> Sunburst blue with rotating bezel or blue aqua terra?  I know they are in radically different price points, but tempted to hold out for a pastel this winter? Ugh, only 22 hours to decide.
> 
> Aqua Terras are getting ruined this fall with the new version imo.
> 
> Sorry for pulling this thread off kilter a bit. Gorgeous shots and in love with the pastel/12 and the sunburst/dive. Only have room for one good dark blue though (and the iwc pilot 40 is hot too).


I hear you. I have a fixed bezel sunburst incoming and am hoping that it fills the blue AT/Mark XVIII slot. Since I don't like polished bezels, hate the date placement on the Mark, and the reportedly poor lume on the AT, I am thinking the Seaforth may beat both as far as I am concerned.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

Well I missed out on the Gilt/Sapphire but this from Halios:

Thanks for your email! That one sold out pretty early on unfortunately. I will do another variant with a sapphire bezel for series II later this year but details haven?t been finalized yet.

Regards,
Jason Lim
HALIOS Watches


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> What are the lengths of the stock straps?
> 
> I for one am of the smaller wristed variety and prefer less tail. I imagine most folks ordering this watch have small to normal size wrists and I hope the straps aren't too long.
> 
> ...


I didn't measure, but I have a 7" wrist and I use the second shortest setting and it fits comfortably, and the excess fits nicely in the keepers.


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



AVS_Racing said:


> Has anyone tried to fit a fitted end link metal bracelet on to see if we can get a nice bracelet? I was hoping a jubilee will fit but I don't have a 20mm one lying around.


My thoughts exactly - a Jubilee would complement the bezel and mixed brush/polished lugs.

Would also love a fitted rubber - does anyone have a Crafter Blue for the Sumo to try?


----------



## cheesa (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



rellybelly said:


> Would also love a fitted rubber - does anyone have a Crafter Blue for the Sumo to try?


I have one for the mm300 which I will try later.


----------



## dharper90 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Is the 12 HR Bezel no longer available? It had been up on the site until this morning.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

As much as I love my gilt/sapphire, I really think the steel is an overall better design. Jason did a great job with the sapphire though. It's very difficult to make sapphire classy and consistent design-wise.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Artonthewrist said:


> Well I missed out on the Gilt/Sapphire but this from Halios:
> 
> Thanks for your email! That one sold out pretty early on unfortunately. I will do another variant with a sapphire bezel for series II later this year but details haven?t been finalized yet.
> 
> ...


I have the gilt/sapphire, and owning also the sunburst/diver I can tell you that you will love the gilt/diver with the steel.

If I hadn't just bought two seriously expensive watches, I swear I'd buy a third Seaforth in gilt/steel.

As posted previously, I think it's a better design to be honest. I am keeping my sapphire just for variation sake.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



dharper90 said:


> Is the 12 HR Bezel no longer available? It had been up on the site until this morning.


I think you just answered your question. Apparently no hour bezels are left.


----------



## DanKoR0 (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Robotaz said:


> I think you just answered your question. Apparently no hour bezels are left.


It's just strange that this happened during a time when they weren't for sale. I'm a little bummed, that's what I was hoping for too.


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



DanKoR0 said:


> It's just strange that this happened during a time when they weren't for sale. I'm a little bummed, that's what I was hoping for too.


Damn, same here


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

are they suppose to be on sale now?

Nvm, just ordered mine. It seemed that it opened at 12:05pm.


----------



## ptfly (May 18, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

They are. Just ordered.


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

They just went on sale now. Go check the page.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*



ptfly said:


> They are. Just ordered.


Which did you just order ? I did black with rotating bezel (I shouldn't copy and paste on multiple comments. Apologize for the previous 12hr comment )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



petersenjp said:


> Which did you just order ? I did black with 12hr bezel
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never saw any 12 hr options... Luck you!

Looks like all the rotating bezels are sold out already!


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Regrettably I sold my Pastel. Just ordered a blue sunburst to tie me over until series 2 later this year to get the pastel again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elliswyatt (Feb 12, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Wow, that was quick. I got in just under the wire I guess.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

sold out in about 5 minutes

Got my gilt dial/steel dive bezel order in


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

SERIES I NOW SOLD OUT. SERIES II COMING IN LATE FALL 2017.

Wow all version are gone.
That was fast, wonder how much stock were sold.


----------



## ApexRex (May 29, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Wow, I placed my order just in time too I guess! Blue sunburst rotating bezel coming my way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ApexRex (May 29, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Steppy said:


> sold out in about 5 minutes
> 
> Got my gilt dial/steel dive bezel order in


That will look awesome. So many of the gilts where fixed or sapphire that I've seen. Nice choice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Blue sunburst with steel dive bezel headed this way. Glad I didn't think twice this time.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I got in for a blue sunburst with dive bezel!!!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

You have got to be kidding me. I was away for two hours and just like that, it's all gone?!


----------



## DanKoR0 (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Got my order in just in time too! Blue with diver bezel |>


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Just got my order in as well in the 5 minute window! Picked my bezel and dial but in my confirmation email it said I didn't pick a dial? Email already sent to the boss.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Well, congratulations to those who didn't snooze! I look forward to the second round.


----------



## ApexRex (May 29, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Well, just got a refund from Jason. Apparently I was not one of the lucky few.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Tanjectey, sorry friend. THat sucks. I know you were really looking forward to it. Hopefully some show up used now that the second window closed and are at a reasonable price. Who knows I may not love mine. In which case you can be my first PM.

I wasn't sure if I was being paranoid clicking refresh endlessly and deferring a work commitment to order. I thought really worst case I get my second or third choice later today or tonight.

I wonder how many were actually available?

I would be curious to hear what the total number of pieces was.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Tanjecterly said:


> Well, congratulations to those who didn't snooze! I look forward to the second round.


That was so quick 

Which one were you after ?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Some guy on halios' Instagram says he got an email from Halios refunding his PayPal purchase he made at 1206 because the website couldn't keep up....

In which case it may have sold out in 1 minute...I think it opened around 1205.

I really hope I don't get a similar email...

Crazy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I got a refund email too

Absolutely stupid planning


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I just saw on their website that the series 2 later on this year for the seaforth would have new colors!
The pastel dial was one of my favorites to see on their Instagram and it would be cool for another chance for them.
I am guessing that the new colors might be a green, red, or yellow dial, but I will have to wait and see.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I wouldn't bother, if he can't make enough in a first round sales to cover peoples wishes, how do you think he'd cope with warranty and repair issues.

Opening up for sales and closing down and sending refunds after 2mins is amateurish. I sat there at noon as per his advert, refreshing the screen and bought as soon as I could and still got my order cancelled/refunded - joke.


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Steppy said:


> I wouldn't bother, if he can't make enough in a first round sales to cover peoples wishes, how do you think he'd cope with warranty and repair issues.
> 
> Opening up for sales and closing down and sending refunds after 2mins is amateurish. I sat there at noon as per his advert, refreshing the screen and bought as soon as I could and still got my order cancelled/refunded - joke.


His goal isn't to make enough to cover people's wishes. His goal is to make a watch with great quality control and great customer service. I've dealt with Jason only a handful of times in the past and he remembers who I am and even my preferences. Because of those things his watches hold their value, unlike most microbrands that loose about 50% of their value immediately.

He can't be blamed for his web hosting company's inability to keep up. I know you are disappointed that you didn't get a Seaforth, but that's no reason to trash his good name especially if you've never owned one of his watches. Get on WatchRecon and look for a second hand one, wait for fall or if your really turned off just walk away.


----------



## elliswyatt (Feb 12, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Well, two and one half hours after my order was accepted (at 12:09:02), I just received the same disappointing notice that others are receiving. I know that Jason and Halios have a great reputation but this is rather bush league and I regret having restructured my day to hover over the refresh key.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Noooooooooooo!

I just got my refund email

Too slow. Maybe I shouldn't have bothered with the comments box...

However I understand it. My watch box can rest easy that no one is getting sold. Good thing I like what I have.

Let me know if anyone is selling a blue or black dive bezel or sapphire black.

Congratulations to those that got in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Well, I don't follow Instagram, so I only know when the website is open when I actually click on the store website.

I was hoping for a fixed bezel blue for one, and maybe a rotating bezel black. C'est la vie.

But really, it doesn't seem like the store was open for very long.

Thanks, boatswain and Jeep99dad, for your good wishes! Yes, WatchRecon looks like the only option at the moment.

Pardon me for a moment while I drown out my sorrows in wine, women, and song.

Edit: Sorry to hear that you didn't make it either, boatswain! Very surprised here.


----------



## ApexRex (May 29, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

So did anyone that posted in this thread actually get one? I ordered within one minute of it opening (my receipt from PayPal says 3:06pm - I'm EST) and I didn't get through. I can only imagine he had a handful of watches left.

It's a lovely watch, I'll see what series II has to offer. Still hate within one minute I couldn't get my order though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elliswyatt (Feb 12, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



ApexRex said:


> So did anyone that posted in this thread actually get one? I ordered within one minute of it opening (my receipt from PayPal says 3:06pm - I'm EST) and I didn't get through. I can only imagine he had a handful of watches left.
> 
> It's a lovely watch, I'll see what series II has to offer. Still hate within one minute I couldn't get my order though!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably hard to say who got one at this point. I thought I had one until the email arrived a little while ago.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Damn... They flew off the shelves. Seems like they went in less then a minute if it opened at 1205.

For the guys getting refunds, that's a crappy go  bad luck with the interwebs. There's always f29 and series 2


----------



## DanKoR0 (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



elliswyatt said:


> Probably hard to say who got one at this point. I thought I had one until the email arrived a little while ago.


Yeah, I haven't gotten a refund email yet but based on the timing of other people's orders that didn't make the cut, it's looking iffy.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I haven't received a refund (yet? knock on wood) and my PayPal receipt is date stamped 15:05:08.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I was 12:06:47 according to my order confirmation for a blue with dive bezel

Refunded.

Wow. Looks tight for everyone.

Thanks for the kind words T.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I debated if PayPal or CC would be faster. Perhaps I should have gone PP with the shipping already prefilled.

Drat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elliswyatt (Feb 12, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



uvalaw2005 said:


> I haven't received a refund (yet? knock on wood) and my PayPal receipt is date stamped 15:05:08.


Based on the time stamp, my guess is that you made it. Jason's email said that 50 orders came through in the first minute. I guess I need to learn to type with more than four fingers (still, I'm pretty quick though😐).


----------



## ApexRex (May 29, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Yep, 15:06:20 for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



ApexRex said:


> So did anyone that posted in this thread actually get one? I ordered within one minute of it opening (my receipt from PayPal says 3:06pm - I'm EST) and I didn't get through. I can only imagine he had a handful of watches left.
> 
> It's a lovely watch, I'll see what series II has to offer. Still hate within one minute I couldn't get my order though!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I still have not received a cancellation so I am guessing I got in on it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'm thinking this is the last time this happens.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Jason mentioned in his email to me there would be a new website and management system

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



ten13th said:


> Regrettably I sold my Pastel. Just ordered a blue sunburst to tie me over until series 2 later this year to get the pastel again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The pastel isn't going to be offered in the next batch :-(

Skip

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



skipwilliams said:


> The pastel isn't going to be offered in the next batch :-(
> 
> Skip
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


"Sapphire bezels and pastel dials are sold out and no longer available (until maybe Series II at the end of this year)." 
This is quoted from his Instagram so it will likely be available including other color options.


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



RAM75 said:


> He can't be blamed for his web hosting company's inability to keep up. I know you are disappointed that you didn't get a Seaforth, but that's no reason to trash his good name especially if you've never owned one of his watches.


I really disagree with this. Yes, he can be blamed for his web hosting company. While he makes great watches, I agree with another poster that this is an amateurish mistake.

When you are running a business, customer service should be a top priority.

I'm sure he will fix the issues. It's not easy dealing with high demand, but it's a solvable problem.

Skip

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Am I the only one who would order the Destro version, if offered in round 2?


----------



## Panamint (Mar 22, 2017)

Seaforth July 31 Order. I ordered the Seaforth blue plain bezel watch at noon today and the ordering closed in 10 minutes when remaining stock was sold out. The rotating bezel MODEL was sold out. Very excited to get one.


----------



## L8foregolf (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Today I was able to secure 103 of Halios' limited 350 quantity available for today 2nd batch release. Jason did not specify 1 per customer, so he had to honor the sale. I used my Shopify/Sneaker bot which is why they sold out so quickly. My investment of 70k, should net me around 30k, as I'm am opening my website to sell them in a few days. Each watch will resale for $1000 each, with free shipping. I have each color and bezel 12hr or Diver and fixed in limited quantities. Please check back for further information soon.

Addendum: I am naturally BS'ing this, but welcome to the sneaker world guys. Free internet, this happens every release of a good sneaker, resellers rule and it's like winning the lottery if you get to purchase. You can't blame Jason for a crappy web host or blame him for making limited quantities because he has created a fire watch people obviously want. I'm reading a lot of sour grapes comments, but where were you the first batch release on the second day no less, I was on the site taking my time ordering my 12hr Pastel. They were available for a while, to the point I was feeling sorry for Jason. Now comes today, less than 5 min...lol, go try to sit on Adidas' site for an hour trying to get a pair of Yeezy's or Ultraboost and come up with a "L". Get faster internet or be there on release day, don't bash Halios...we're all here to support a great brand and watch.


----------



## elliswyatt (Feb 12, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



L8foregolf said:


> You can't blame Jason for a crappy web host...


Actually, I can. He chose the web host. I'm sure it will be a better buying experience next time around.


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

can't be real


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Welcome to the sneaker world guys!

#Sneakerforth


----------



## L8foregolf (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

s.z please read the whole post..."_Addendum: I am naturally BS'ing this," BS'ing is american slang for making it up. Sorry to confuse you. It was sarcasm a joke! Now you know how it feels when I try to buy a pair a kicks. Kicks are sneakers by the way, resellers are annoying AF!_


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



L8foregolf said:


> s.z please read the whole post..."_Addendum: I am naturally BS'ing this," BS'ing is american slang for making it up. Sorry to confuse you. It was sarcasm a joke! Now you know how it feels when I try to buy a pair a kicks. Kicks are sneakers by the way, resellers are annoying AF!_


you made me calm now and i was right in my guess ! not too good in american slang, though i've spent several months in Cincy a while ago.
but glad that was a joke, dr.evil ))
people aren't that bad to burn them for not deciding which pastel to order


----------



## ser_eloc (May 3, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Sometimes you win some sometimes you lose some. I'm sure Jason will do what he can to improve the process for us next time! Onwards to Series 2!

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

_I had a pleasant exchange with Jason today after my disappointment and this i can say:

He cares and will be changing to make things better in the future. Sounds like he is committed to making an awesome series II for us unfortunates to look forward to.

I have to commend him on proactively refunding and communicating to us in short order. Things go quickly what can you do?_


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

You're killing me Jeepdad! (But don't stop)

That's the angle that defines the watch for me. It's critical cause that the most viewed angle.

So perfect

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheesa (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Managed to pick up a fixed bezel blue dial to go with this one. No cancellation yet and my PayPal confirmation shows 12:08!


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*



elliswyatt said:


> Actually, I can. He chose the web host. I'm sure it will be a better buying experience next time around.


Okay, maybe I am not understanding this correctly, but all of you who are complaining about Jason's choice in webhosting companies (or customer service) would still be sitting there without a Seaforth even if the ordering snafu hadn't happened. The only difference would be that you would not have gotten an erroneous order confirmation. Bottom line is you were too slow to order a limited production item that has been talked about and feverishly anticipated here since last August.

I am sincerely sorry you didn't get one. There will be more in the fall, including pastel dials and sapphire bezels, but also new dial colors. I may buy a third one then. I suggest you plan on ordering on the first day they are available.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


>


So hot!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## elliswyatt (Feb 12, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Earl Grey said:


> Okay, maybe I am not understanding this correctly, but all of you who are complaining about Jason's choice in webhosting companies (or customer service) would still be sitting there without a Seaforth even if the ordering snafu hadn't happened. The only difference would be that you would not have gotten an erroneous order confirmation. Bottom line is you were too slow to order a limited production item that has been talked about and feverishly anticipated here since last August.
> 
> I am sincerely sorry you didn't get one. There will be more in the fall, including pastel dials and sapphire bezels, but also new dial colors. I may buy a third one then. I suggest you plan on ordering on the first day they are available.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes, I think you understand correctly. Too slow is on me. Inventory management is on him. Pretty simple (and he is switching web hosts to correct the problem.)


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Earl Grey said:


> Okay, maybe I am not understanding this correctly, but all of you who are complaining about Jason's choice in webhosting companies (or customer service) would still be sitting there without a Seaforth even if the ordering snafu hadn't happened. The only difference would be that you would not have gotten an erroneous order confirmation. Bottom line is you were too slow to order a limited production item that has been talked about and feverishly anticipated here since last August.
> 
> I am sincerely sorry you didn't get one. There will be more in the fall, including pastel dials and sapphire bezels, but also new dial colors. I may buy a third one then. I suggest you plan on ordering on the first day they are available.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


People always look around before they look in the mirror. It's human nature unless you're highly trained.

I agree that regardless of the experience, you either got one or not. Being mad about it is immature.

The one thing that could have happened differently is the mad people could have ordered when the rest of us did. Lessons learned I hope. The main one is to not blame others for our own mistakes. Jason didn't do anything wrong.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Robotaz said:


> Jason didn't do anything wrong.


Now, that statement I disagree with. Jason is not totally innocent. He apparently had a very low inventory despite the high interest. That is on him. We will see if he improves the second round.

I'm not interested in doing a flash buy -- mainly because I can't participate -- real life, y'know, happens and I can't be sitting around mashing buttons like a RTS game when I have other things going on.

You say that I shouldn't be mad. That's probably right, but I do reserve the right to be annoyed. This is strike one for me -- the inability to manage inventory properly.

EDIT: Strike two is apparently the failure to clearly communicate when the website would be open. I'm not on IG and don't want to be, but apparently people used IG to figure out when the website would be open ahead of time and were ready to click madly. Whereas, me and many others rely on this website to hear whether the website is open. Not everyone is on IG.

But let's move on and see what happens in the fall.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


>


I think the steel bezel really shows off the crystal shape well. I'm not in the habit of buying more than one version of a watch but there's a good chance I'll spring for a steel or fixed bezel in round two.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I say this as a big fan of Jason/Halios and other micro-brands. I also say this as someone whose order appears to have gone through; I recognize I would probably feel different this morning if I had gotten a refund or missed the short window entirely.

I've yet to see a micro-brand with this level of demand able to do a pre-order without leaving folks disappointed. I'm thinking especially of DocVail and his NTH pre-orders, where there are tiered prices that reward the earliest of early birds and folks are frequently upset when technical difficulties, Paypal problems, or other obstacles prevent them from getting the price or option they wanted. So this is something our small business micro-brand owners have not yet mastered, and I'll frankly be impressed if they ever do. This is Ticketmaster/Harry Styles level demand.

By this point, I also think everyone needs to recognize that at the moment, Jason uses IG and his website as his main forms of communication and that communication is not necessarily his strongest suit. Other aspects of his customer service are absolutely top notch, and his watch designs and build quality speak for themselves. But there was a time during the lead-up to the Seaforth where he asked those who expressed an interest on IG to send him an email. What happened to those emails? Nothing as far as I can tell. In previous years it was Facebook, or his email list. This thread is better than nothing, but I think you rely on it for official information at your peril.

None of this is intended to suggest that folks don't have the right to be annoyed or make suggestions to Jason on ways to improve his ordering process or CS. But if you went through the Tropik and/or Delfin sagas like I did (or even the earlier models as many here did before my time), you probably learned to expect that buying a Halios can be frustrating and exhilarating in equal measures, but if you have a dose of good luck and money in your wallet at the right time, you'll end up with a really great watch. If not, a WatchRecon alert will be your best friend.


----------



## DanKoR0 (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



uvalaw2005 said:


> I say this as a big fan of Jason/Halios and other micro-brands. I also say this as someone whose order appears to have gone through; I recognize I would probably feel different this morning if I had gotten a refund or missed the short window entirely.
> 
> I've yet to see a micro-brand with this level of demand able to do a pre-order without leaving folks disappointed. I'm thinking especially of DocVail and his NTH pre-orders, where there are tiered prices that reward the earliest of early birds and folks are frequently upset when technical difficulties, Paypal problems, or other obstacles prevent them from getting the price or option they wanted. So this is something our small business micro-brand owners have not yet mastered, and I'll frankly be impressed if they ever do. This is Ticketmaster/Harry Styles level demand.
> 
> ...


Very well said |>


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Tanjecterly said:


> Now, that statement I disagree with. Jason is not totally innocent.


What he could have done to make his life easier, and didn't because it would not be the right thing to do, is fulfill orders out of the untold numbers of emails he has gotten asking about these watches.

Instead he gave everyone a fair shot.


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Tanjecterly said:


> Now, that statement I disagree with. Jason is not totally innocent. He apparently had a very low inventory despite the high interest. That is on him. We will see if he improves the second round.
> 
> I'm not interested in doing a flash buy -- mainly because I can't participate -- real life, y'know, happens and I can't be sitting around mashing buttons like a RTS game when I have other things going on.
> 
> ...


I remember the website saying when and what time ordering would open up. I wanted to buy a second seaforth but missed my chance.

The alternative is MKii style where everyone sends an email of interest and then you are entered into a lottery for a chance to buy one.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Despite all notification options and "giving everyone a fair shot", it remains clear that Jason vastly underestimated the number of people that would be interested in his product.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Tanjecterly said:


> Not interested in the lottery system! <g>
> 
> Despite all notification options and "giving everyone a fair shot", it remains clear that Jason vastly underestimated the number of people that would be interested in his product.
> 
> We'll see if he learns from this in the second round.


Wait. So you're saying had he estimated the demand better he could have just forked over unlimited cash to build enough to fill demand? That would have solved the issue?

This is just sad. I feel bad for Jason that this level of butt hurt is in any way affecting perception of him.

He said it will be updated to address everyone's concerns, but don't expect a guy to leverage his home and everything he has to his name to fulfill an order for you.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

OK, you and I have different opinions so I'll leave it at that. It's Jason's problem, not mine.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Let me provide a healthy frame of reference for everyone who seems to not get it.

Last night I went with my wife to see a house that was for sale. We have been trying to find an affordable home that meets our needs for YEARS. This was the perfect house and we parted ways with our realtor with the agreement he would craft an offer and we'd have it in our inbox to sign when we got home.

This morning we found out the listing agent casually neglected to update the listing as pending. We can't buy the house after getting our hopes up because someone is an idiot.

I'm in a conference call right now and life goes on.


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I just wonder when the shipping notifications will come out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



petersenjp said:


> I just wonder when the shipping notifications will come out
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jason told me on IG that mine would ship today, I'll update if/when I get an email.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



uvalaw2005 said:


> Jason told me on IG that mine would ship today, I'll update if/when I get an email.


Just got my shipping notification.

EDIT: Says it should be delivered tomorrow. From Vancouver to Atlanta in one day?!?!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



uvalaw2005 said:


> Just got my shipping notification.
> 
> EDIT: Says it should be delivered tomorrow. From Vancouver to Atlanta in one day?!?!


Yep. You have a DHL hub there, so one day. I live near one and get watches from him in a day, too.


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Well crud. No shipping here. Anyone else?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Tanjecterly said:


> Despite all notification options and "giving everyone a fair shot", it remains clear that Jason vastly underestimated the number of people that would be interested in his product.


I'm not sure what you're getting at?

All of the Halios product runs have been quite limited. This is done by design.

No underestimation here, he knows there is demand. Why do you think resale keeps up so well.


----------



## DanKoR0 (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



petersenjp said:


> Well crud. No shipping here. Anyone else?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing yet for me either, but I wouldn't worry about it. I'm pretty sure Jason packs them all up himself, so I'm sure it'll take a few days to get through all the orders that came in yesterday.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



DanKoR0 said:


> Nothing yet for me either, but I wouldn't worry about it. I'm pretty sure Jason packs them all up himself, so I'm sure it'll take a few days to get through all the orders that came in yesterday.


Yep, they came out in waves after the first orders.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

OK. I did not know that.

I suspected that he was keeping demand high by keeping the inventory low.



DirtyHarrie said:


> I'm not sure what you're getting at?
> 
> All of the Halios product runs have been quite limited. This is done by design.
> 
> No underestimation here, he knows there is demand. Why do you think resale keeps up so well.


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



uvalaw2005 said:


> Yep, they came out in waves after the first orders.


Waves? Wasn't this a pretty small batch of the "left overs"?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



petersenjp said:


> Waves? Wasn't this a pretty small batch of the "left overs"?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm talking about the first orders, they came out in batches, I think by model type. I'm sure it won't take as long this time, but it indicates there's no reason to worry if your order doesn't get shipped the next day.


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



uvalaw2005 said:


> I'm talking about the first orders, they came out in batches, I think by model type. I'm sure it won't take as long this time, but it indicates there's no reason to worry if your order doesn't get shipped the next day.


Just traveling to St Augustine this weekend. Wanted to get some pics of it there 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



petersenjp said:


> Just traveling to St Augustine this weekend. Wanted to get some pics of it there
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I used to spend summers as a kid in St Augustine.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Robotaz said:


> I used to spend summers as a kid in St Augustine.


Here's my dad before and after at the Fountain of Youth.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Was in St Augustine in April. Had a blast


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Was in St Augustine in April. Had a blast


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Ok, sorry fellas (and ladies) but there's a lot of talking here and no watch pictures 










"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Well here is the silver lining to my tale...

As i mentioned earlier my father just retired and there was a conspiracy afoot to get him a watch as a retirement gift. His colleagues were going to get him an expensive fountain pen which he would have found useless until my mother enlisted my help knowing we share a watch sickness in the hopes i could find a watch for him.

At this point in time i was starting to heavily pursue the sea forth for myself and in my enthusiasm shared it with my dad not looking for him but for affirmation for me. He loved it, not hard as we know. My previous thought was to get him a melbourne portsea which he had mentioned he liked but after he saw the sea forth it was no contest.

So the plan formed and the family and work colleagues were to pitch in to get dad a sea forth. It took some convincing of my mum and the colleagues that even though it may be a couple weeks after the official retirement party that this gift would be worth even if not in hand on the day.

So there we were father and son planning on getting matching blue sunburst dials. A dive bezel for me and a fixed for my father. The anticipation to launch and the mutual excitement of getting in was great. Fun to share it with someone close (no offence to the present company!;-)). We ordered separately.

Then i got my refund email...

We have waited through the last day and it now it appears my dad is in the clear with his fixed bezel. It seems there was a little more forgiveness on his model choice than mine.

I am so happy for him and if one of us deserved to get one it is my father. A great and humble man. And with the milestone significance of the order it was more important too.

So perhaps i will have a pic or two to share when my dad's fixie arrives!

Also it will give me a chance to try one on in the flesh to focus on how hard to pursue a series II or second piece.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Congratulations and a very good story! Glad your father will enjoy his well deserved piece!


----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'm surprised that people are surprised that models sell out. Small watch brands can't afford to have big unsold inventories sitting around.

I didn't buy a seaforth but almost did and found it very easy to know when ordering opened and how to buy one. I've bought two watches from Jason and both were the best micro watch buying experiences I have had. The Delfin was a bit delayed, but it wasn't a big deal when compared to other micros that I don't think need to be named. Jason is the best micro seller I've personally dealt (not saying others aren't better but just that of the ones I've dealt with he's the best) with so I wanted to offer up that counter point to some of the negativity. I understand the frustration of not getting what you want, and some people miss out. There will be chances either through Halios or the secondary market to get what you want.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> Was in St Augustine in April. Had a blast


Love St Augustine. We live about 3 hrs from there so it's just a quick drive up. Can't wait to take the mother in law this weekend.

And ps. There will be pictures of the Seaforth at the fort and fountain. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Bonding w da squad


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

So back to watch photos


----------



## jomal66 (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

So, fess up: ceramic, steel or fixed...which do you like the best?

I've got the fixed (blue) - and I love it.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Thanks Jeepdad!

Any chance of a side profile comaparison?

Does the sapphire wear taller/ bigger with its thicker beZel edge?

I love the sapphire look but love the sleekness of how the steel bezel appears. It may be a moot point as overall the watch is fairly slim and they may both look quite thin on the wrist.

You are uniquely suited to hold this knowledge owning all three bezel styles!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheesa (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jomal66 said:


> So, fess up: ceramic, steel or fixed...which do you like the best?
> 
> I've got the fixed (blue) - and I love it.


Hard to decide. Of these three I favor the blue and then gilt sapphire... I think  im looking to move the fixed gilt and ultimately want a fixed blue or pastel.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



cheesa said:


>


Nice pic


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Thanks Jeepdad!
> 
> Any chance of a side profile comaparison?
> 
> ...


The profile of the fixed bezel looks best to me as it highlights the beautiful dome


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Wearing the gilt sapphire today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Thanks Jeepdad!
> 
> Any chance of a side profile comaparison?
> 
> ...


Ok so I unpacked the gilt sapphire one to take these for you so you can compare 
I apologize for the poor quality cell photos But I hope it helps a bit

From top to bottom :
Fixed bezel gilt. My favorite profile with the dome being most prominent, and the cleanest look. Love the layers and proportions.

Blue dive bezel a great compromise, dome looks good and utility of a bezel for those who need that. Bezel is thin enough and proportions are kept nice imo

Sapphire gilt which the thickest bezel at the edge and takes away from the profile view imho with less pleasant proportions and minimizes the bezel









Blue dive bezel









Gilt Fixed bezel 









Gilt sapphire bezel


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Very useful pictures indeed! Confirms what I want!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Wow, I own steel and sapphire bezels and hadn't noticed the dramatic difference your pics show.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Tanjecterly said:


> Very useful pictures indeed! Confirms what I want!


Which is ?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Thanks Jeepdad 
that is super helpful and really shows the differences between the models. Your effort is much appreciated and I hope you didn't feel put out by it. I think it will help a lot of us who are still in the hunt.

My favourite profile is the dive bezel , A nice balance between the two others. but I really like the Sapphire when seen from the top. That may make it really hard to choose pending on how the second series is configured. The visual slimness from the case profile is a major draw for me to the Seaforth.

Very awesome to have such variety in this model.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> Which is ?


Blue fixed bezel! Just love the dome!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Thanks Jeepdad
> that is super helpful and really shows the differences between the models. Your effort is much appreciated and I hope you didn't feel put out by it. I think it will help a lot of us who are still in the hunt.
> 
> My favourite profile is the dive bezel , A nice balance between the two others. but I really like the Sapphire when seen from the top. That may make it really hard to choose pending on how the second series is configured. The visual slimness from the case profile is a major draw for me to the Seaforth.
> ...


no worries at all buddy  glad to help. I just had packed the Gilt/fixed up last night planning on selling it as I had taken pics and I always pack them up post pics and presale post 
I am happy to provide the profile comparison and help my fellow wis  
All versions rock, no loser here  
I prefer the fixed bezel profile a good bit. Of the two gilt from a front view it's close, the sapphire wins by a notch  but I go back and forth to be honest


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Tanjecterly said:


> Blue fixed bezel! Just love the dome!


Yeap. Best profile 
The blue is stunning too and the gilt a bit classier and different.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Meh, the fixed bezel doesn't have the incredible gear-looking relationship between the bezel teeth and the crown teeth. It's one of the most profound design wins on the Seaforth.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I like it. A lot.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



uvalaw2005 said:


> I like it. A lot.


Congrats buddy


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Switched to the blue Seaforth on a blue nylon/cotton blend DrunkArtStraps canvas and also played Barbie a little and put a canvas on the gilt Seaforth 
Cheers. B


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

UVALAW

Great pictures of a great watch, that was what i was after. You make it look stunning. I will vicariously enjoy it with you.

Very nice work with the photography.

We look forward to your thoughts on it.


----------



## ApexRex (May 29, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Well, even though I did not get in on the 7/31 release, posting a WTB thread got me exactly what I wanted and am excited to be joining the club. A blue sunburst 12 hour steel bezel is on it's way to me now. Seller's pic, but I'll be posting some of my own soon enough.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



ApexRex said:


> Well, even though I did not get in on the 7/31 release, posting a WTB thread got me exactly what I wanted and am excited to be joining the club. A blue sunburst 12 hour steel bezel is on it's way to me now. Seller's pic, but I'll be posting some of my own soon enough.


Congrats  hope you love it


----------



## ApexRex (May 29, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats  hope you love it


Thanks! Seeing all your awesome pictures made not having one so very painful! lol

I haven't put my hands on one yet, but based on everything I have read, all the pictures I have seen, and everything I can research about it, it seems like exactly what I am looking for.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Congratulations on the WTB Apex.

I am always a little gunshy of going that route for fear of being gouged but it does open up some opportunities. I must admit it did work with patience once for a sold out model i was after. That was quick for you, well done.


----------



## ApexRex (May 29, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Congratulations on the WTB Apex.
> 
> I am always a little gunshy of going that route for fear of being gouged but it does open up some opportunities. I must admit it did work with patience once for a sold out model i was after. That was quick for you, well done.


Thanks! It did work out really well, I was skeptical that it would work out at all or at the very least I would get offers of prices way about what they sold for new. I did not pay more than what they sold for directly from Halios, so I think it was a fair deal. But definitely specifying exactly what you are looking for is a bit like showing all of your cards - if the potential seller knows what you want it weakens your negotiating power. In this instance I was just prepared to say no if that was the case.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*










"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



rellybelly said:


> Bonding w da squad


Though I like the AT and the Pelagos quite a lot, the Halios is the winner of the three for me in terms of design. Perfect balance of dressy and toolish for me. How does it compare in terms of fit and finish?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



uvalaw2005 said:


> I like it. A lot.


Fantastic photos! Keep them coming. I won't get to see my Seaforths until end of August when I return to the US. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Earl Grey said:


> Though I like the AT and the Pelagos quite a lot, the Halios is the winner of the three for me in terms of design. Perfect balance of dressy and toolish for me. How does it compare in terms of fit and finish?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Pelagos is a clear step up - my Seaforth has minor alignment issues with bezel/indices, the bezel action is solid but basic compared to ball bearings of Pelagos, the seaforth bezel edge is quite sharp. Pelagos's lume lasts longer and is overall more legible.

AT has better hand finishing, the Seaforth's is a little uneven and less faceted.

Discounting for cost, IMO, Seaforth is on par with Pelagos and better value than AT.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*



rellybelly said:


> Pelagos is a clear step up - my Seaforth has minor alignment issues with bezel/indices, the bezel action is solid but basic compared to ball bearings of Pelagos, the seaforth bezel edge is quite sharp. Pelagos's lume lasts longer and is overall more legible.
> 
> AT has better hand finishing, the Seaforth's is a little uneven and less faceted.
> 
> Discounting for cost, IMO, Seaforth is on par with Pelagos and better value than AT.


Thanks for that!

Good to know that an extra $2-3000 do get you something. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

You can pop the bezel off and realign it with a $10 watch repair kit and a piece of the plastic that Ofrei sells for next to nothing.

You guys probably already know that, but just a reminder. No reason to be unhappy with bezel alignment. Especially on a watch with a bezel as easy to remove as the Seaforth.


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Uh oh... package came today. Haven't even changed straps yet


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Awesome, looks great! What are your initial impressions?


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Robotaz said:


> You can pop the bezel off and realign it with a $10 watch repair kit and a piece of the plastic that Ofrei sells for next to nothing.
> 
> You guys probably already know that, but just a reminder. No reason to be unhappy with bezel alignment. Especially on a watch with a bezel as easy to remove as the Seaforth.


Not everyone is handy as you. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Sir-Guy said:


> Awesome, looks great! What are your initial impressions?


1. Start with shipping - DHL from Canada to Florida. Overnight. Lighting fast

2. Package. Very cool carrying case.

3. Came on a brown two stitch leather strap. Switched it over to the black two stitch. Both a very nice leather bands.

4. The watch itself is very nice. Will def have to give it a break in period to adjust to it.

Will keep everyone update with a review and pictures.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Even the Hulkster was impressed with the Halios  how dare he hide it tho?








For perspective I am 6'2" 225+ lbs 

The Manatee was very interested in it too


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Great pics Brice! Is that really the Hulkster?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



D6AMIA6N said:


> Great pics Brice! Is that really the Hulkster?


lol, it is.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



ten13th said:


> Not everyone is handy as you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If anyone wants to ramp up to speed, drop me a PM.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*



D6AMIA6N said:


> Great pics Brice! Is that really the Hulkster?


It is. Ran into him this afternoon


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

That is so cool! Awesome pic!


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Just because. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Nice pics petersenjp.

Question for the sapphire bezel owners...

Do the lumed markings in the beZel appear more green than the dial indices and hands in daylight?

Seen a couple pictures mostly in the sales forum recently that gave me pause as they look like they don't quite match.

Optical illusion or reality?

I hope all you good people of the seaforth thread have an excellent Friday.


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Beach day.









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Nice pics petersenjp.
> 
> Question for the sapphire bezel owners...
> 
> ...


They are close. Sapphire bezels almost never match perfectly. I can't think of any that do, including Blancpain and other big guns of the sort.

That said, I think Jason did a great job with it. The Seaforth is definitely a bit better than the new Puck.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Side-by-sides with the Tropik SS and Delfin.


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*



uvalaw2005 said:


> Side-by-sides with the Tropik SS and Delfin.


Thank you! You take great photos and those comparison pics are superb. I have a black Tropik and that same sunburst/dive bezel arriving soon. It's a much sleeker profile. Can't wait!

I really want a pastel/12h as well. I'm hoping I can find one one, or hold out hope it comes back in V2 this fall.

Best,
C.


----------



## DanKoR0 (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



uvalaw2005 said:


> Side-by-sides with the Tropik SS and Delfin.


Love the family photo! You've got great taste. I own a Delfin and have that same Seaforth incoming, so the comparison photos are much appreciated.


----------



## MM22 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Seaforth on military green nato today :-!


----------



## icecube4000 (Feb 18, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Hi,

Anyone still waiting for their watch to ship? I have been waiting for the shipment email since Monday and it seems next week now. What's the maximum people had to wait for their watch to be shipped in the first round of orders?


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Here is the family shot on rolled canvas from Clover Straps.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

@uvalaw2005 You are killing it with these shots man.

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## ApexRex (May 29, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



uvalaw2005 said:


> Here is the family shot on rolled canvas from Clover Straps.


Awesome! Mine arrives tomorrow. Also looking into Clover Straps now. I have been looking for a good canvas strap and though DAS would be ideal, I'm too impatient to be on a waiting list. haha


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



ApexRex said:


> Awesome! Mine arrives tomorrow. Also looking into Clover Straps now. I have been looking for a good canvas strap and though DAS would be ideal, I'm too impatient to be on a waiting list. haha


Patrik does great work. Don't have any of Art's straps but they look great in photos. Wait list makes it tough.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



icecube4000 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone still waiting for their watch to ship? I have been waiting for the shipment email since Monday and it seems next week now. What's the maximum people had to wait for their watch to be shipped in the first round of orders?


I'm in the same boat, just patiently waiting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Mine just arrived safe and sound. I asked DHL to delay delivery to Monday because I was working today but they delivered it anyway. 

The sunburst is very nice and very subtle. I love the way it hugs the wrist - very comfy and hardly know it's there. The c3 is impressive. My Tropik has bgw9 and this out glows it for sure.

Since this thread is useless without pics, here's one that shows both the sunburst and lume together. 










Best,
C.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I think the Sunburst/diver is the winner. They are all great, but this particular one seems like the poster child of the Seaforth's ridiculous win.


----------



## davidozo (Sep 4, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Too bad this version is no longer available.


----------



## L8foregolf (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Are those straps comfortable. Wondered if the inside was lined with leather? Sometimes the perlon itches my hair, think the canvas would also.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



L8foregolf said:


> Are those straps comfortable. Wondered if the inside was lined with leather? Sometimes the perlon itches my hair, think the canvas would also.


Are you asking me? If so, they are very comfortable, don't itch at all. They are not lined with leather, though Patrik (cloverstraps) can make them that way if you prefer. These are rolled canvas, back looks the same as the front.


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

For those looking, there is currently a sapphire/gilt Seaforth on eBay (CONUS). No affiliation with the seller, just sharing. Good luck!

Halios Seaforth Automatic Watch | eBay


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Robotaz said:


> I think the Sunburst/diver is the winner. They are all great, but this particular one seems like the poster child of the Seaforth's ridiculous win.


Kinda agree. If I keep just one it'll be the blue and I'd sell the Gilt/sapphire


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



uvalaw2005 said:


> Side-by-sides with the Tropik SS and Delfin.


Awesome, awesome photos! Thank you! Confirms my feelings that waiting for the Seaforth rather than looking for a used Tropic was right for me, despite REALLY liking a date complication on my watches. Love the more svelte, more elegant case.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Finally got my DHL shipping notice on Friday. Unfortunately it will sit at my office for a week until I'm back from travel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

The Seaforth featured in the Center of this family lume shot. Clockwise: Tropik B, Laguna v1, Tropik SS Blue, Delfin, Bluering, Tropik SS steel bezel, Seaforth center









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Sweet shot holding its own with the c3s!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ApexRex (May 29, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

My poor attempts at capturing how awesome this watch are below, nonetheless, it's here!! Exceeds even my highest expectations.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Congratulations ApexRex!

Nice combo.

Thinking back to my observation about the sapphire bezels marks being darker...I suppose with c3 that darker colour is likely because it is printed onto the black background of the bezel and on the dial it is likely a white base. The dark bezel probably isn't able to accommodate an extra base coat of white with the thickness and precision tolerances. This wouldn't be as big a deal with a BGW9 sapphire bezel as it's a pure white.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*
















m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Pastel seaforth for today on holiday , love this watch


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

More funky straps









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Dino7 said:


> Pastel seaforth for today on holiday , love this watch


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Seaforth Saturday


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Good morning from sunburst blue fixie #25 in Atlanta


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Still wearing my pastel Seaforth today seeing Lions ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Enjoying the  Halios Seaforth on a funky  wave Cheapestnatostap for my last day off

Thanks @EL_GEEK


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

A nice write up by HODINKEE. Not sure who are those skeptical fair weather dive watch fans. LOL
https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/halios-seaforth-value-proposition

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

That's great for Halios and Jason to get a nod at HODINKEE...

Terrible for those of us waiting for series two with more exposure now to compete against

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ApexRex (May 29, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*










One of my favorite details about the Seaforth is the change in texture from the brushed finish, to the polish, back to the brush. Such an awesome, understated detail.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Can't stop won't stop


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I guess since Halios got a mention from Hodinkee that their next release of watches will be between $1500-2000...

I am still proud of them!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



ConfusedOne said:


> I guess since Halios got a mention from Hodinkee that their next release of watches will be between $1500-2000...
> 
> I am still proud of them!


Pretty sure you're guessing wrong. Glad to hear you're proud of him though.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Great publicity


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Ugh, want the sunburst blue gmt so bad


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

#bluewatchmonday

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*










Gilt dial sapphire bezel on DrunkArtStraps leather


----------



## ApexRex (May 29, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'm a sucker for a bracelet for water activities. Anyone out there had any luck with bracelets with fitted end links that work well with the seaforth?

I'm considering strapcode mesh, and yobokies straight end link beads of rice as well but prefer a fitted option.

Best,
C.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Effortlessly handled the water park today .....


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Think I've read this entire thread over the course of the last few months. Good stuff. Time to contribute!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DanKoR0 (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Well mine was supposed to arrive tomorrow, but the tracking information just updated to show that the shipment is on hold in Canada. :think:

I called DHL but they couldn't tell me what was going on, waiting for a call back with more info...

Edit: Apparently it was held up in customs but has since been released, and may even still get here tomorrow |>


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

My father's blue sunburst fixed arrived today and he sounds well pleased.

Hopefully I will get a show and tell tomorrow and get a hands on look and perhaps "borrow" it and get some pics.

Stings just a bit more today, though I am
Still so pleased for him.

I'm looking forward to seeing it to decide how hard to pursue one since I got refunded. Also seeing the sunburst blue will help to decide to try and find one used or wait for the next series... I have a hunch I'm going to like what's on offer there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

My favorite Seaforth combo


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

If you were already salivating at the thought of new colors for series II.....this is Jason's latest teaser.....a GMT version!










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I saw that IG post. For me personally I hope that not all of series 2 will be a GMT. I know some love GMT but for my practical use it's not useful and adds clutter. Also perhaps thickness to the watch.

I also know people have been pushing for a date version. I like the clean look as is and to differentiate the seaforth from the tropik.

I'm really hoping for pretty much the same look as series 1. No date to preserve the clean symmetry and some dark colours. Hopefully the crushing success of series 1 will keep him from straying too far from what what worked.

I am prepared to be in the minority on this one. If it goes a different direction I would be sad especially missing out by a whisker on series 1.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'm hoping there will be enough options for all of us with different tastes to enjoy.

As for the GMT, I have full faith that Jason will design a winner!

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Love my pastel fixed bezel , really hope the gilt sapphire bezel is available in the second run as this could be the first watch I've ever bought 2 of


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Sunburst blue and orange


----------



## ptfly (May 18, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Just received my black gilt with SS bezel. It's a keeper. 
Looking forward to a GMT version. Maybe Fall? 
I was lucky and quick on the 2nd order.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



RAM75 said:


> Sunburst blue and orange


What a great capture of the blue dial


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Dino7 said:


> Love my pastel fixed bezel , really hope the gilt sapphire bezel is available in the second run as this could be the first watch I've ever bought 2 of


Gonna look for one of these pastel 
A Gilt sapphire just sold for 800$ I think. 
Was it you ?


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> Gonna look for one of these pastel
> A Gilt sapphire just sold for 800$ I think.
> Was it you ?


Unfortunately not :-( don't have the $ right now , by the second run though  In the meantime will enjoy the Pastel :-!


----------



## climbsmountains86 (Apr 12, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Quicksilver said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Best looking iteration I've seen yet. Love the mesh.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> What a great capture of the blue dial


Thanks, Brice!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Well,show and tell Day today with my Father's sunburst blue fixed bezel.










Oh man...that is some watch. I was able to pry it off his wrist long enough to get some pictures and form some opinions. He absolutely loves it and rightly so.










First thing I notice and appreciated was the case size, dimensions and shape. Just spot on in my books. Fits wonderfully on my summer swollen 7" wrist.





































The height of the dome was a concern to me (though I know most love it) before handling it myself. In person it just comes off as a great feature that isn't distracting. Knowing I was shooting for the dive bezel or sapphire means that crystal height will only be diminished from the fixed which is good news for me.




























Now, the dial. My goodness, the dial. 
THe sunburst blue is perfect. Yes perfect. It is deep and rich with fine burst lines that stay well away from the purple hue that ruin a lot of blue sunbursts for me. It has plenty of life to be enthralling without being gaudy, distracting or cheap looking.



















The indices are phenomenal. The are nice and thick with perfectly applied lume. With the lume filled deeply into the indice you get brilliant reflections from their flush tops but clearly the well is deep enough as the lume is bright, strong, even and long lasting. It easily kept up, at worst, with my seamaster. The dial, hands and applied indices push the seaforth above a lot of micro competitors. You often see lume applied on top of a solid marker to less desirable results.



















One of my favourite subtle features that I never noticed in pictures is the delicate polished beveled edge on the INSIDE edge of the fixed bezel. You can see it in the above picture.










Sadly I had to give it back to my dad at the end of the night. It affirmed though my desire to acquire one of these fantastic pieces. Now just to decide whether to keep trying to keep up with the used sales opportunities (hard to do, they go fast) or wait for series 2 in hopes that it offers up something I like and that I could win the WIS lottery and actually get an order in.

Here's my well deserving father enjoying his retirement gift!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Quicksilver said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice watch.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Good review, Boatswain! Good to know your dad has a well made piece. You and I are in the same dilemma regarding second hand sales or the second round lottery. I hope you get yours!


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Wearing this one today


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



TripleCalendar said:


> Wearing this one today
> 
> View attachment 12416269
> 
> ...


That's my baby too! My compliments on your excellent photos.....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KatieB17 (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

View attachment 12416269


View attachment 12416275
[/QUOTE]

Fantastic pictures!


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

The many faces of Seaforth


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

More strap options. All from Geckota.














































Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Oh ...., That talk about a GMT version got my interest again.. if it's going to stay within the 1k range, I might be down some serious money later :/

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

What a beauty. That's the gilt dial I should have got. I should have bought three or four variants I guess!



TripleCalendar said:


> Wearing this one today
> 
> View attachment 12416269
> 
> ...


----------



## sapsja (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> My favorite Seaforth combo


Love this strap combo. Please can you tell me where it was from? Thanks!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



sapsja said:


> Love this strap combo. Please can you tell me where it was from? Thanks!


Thanks. It's from DrunkArtStraps 
[email protected]

Brice


----------



## sapsja (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks. It's from DrunkArtStraps
> [email protected]
> 
> Brice


Thanks Brice, much appreciated!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

here is mine


----------



## tsbphd (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I was too slow during the initial sale and then my preferred choice (black rotating diver bezel with black dial) was sold out. Instead of purchasing a different variation, which would have been relatively easy but not quite what I wished for, I decided to wait until the next batch was produced or when someone might sell their piece. Fortunately, one of the WUS members, who ordered multiple different styles of this watch, was willing to part with his black dial black bezel example and I picked this up very soon after they were delivered.


----------



## ApexRex (May 29, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



tsbphd said:


> I was too slow during the initial sale and then my preferred choice (black rotating diver bezel with black dial) was sold out. Instead of purchasing a different variation, which would have been relatively easy but not quite what I wished for, I decided to wait until the next batch was produced or when someone might sell their piece. Fortunately, one of the WUS members, who ordered multiple different styles of this watch, was willing to part with his black dial black bezel example and I picked this up very soon after they were delivered.


That black dial with the black bezel is so sharp. Love it. I had a similar story as you and ended up getting mine from another WUS member.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



ApexRex said:


> That black dial with the black bezel is so sharp. Love it. I had a similar story as you and ended up getting mine from another WUS member.


Love hearing these stories, then I see the Seaforth on eBay is now over $900!


----------



## ApexRex (May 29, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



uvalaw2005 said:


> Love hearing these stories, then I see the Seaforth on eBay is now over $900!


Wow, I didn't believe it at first, but there it is. I'm watching the auction now just to see how high it goes. Even making ~$200 on it wouldn't make me sell mine. It hasn't left my wrist much since it arrived on my doorstep.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*


$910 now.

Good on the seller. Market bears what it will I suppose.

I want one desperately...but not paying over $200UsD more than retail.

Thankfully it is a gilt which is the one variant that isn't my cup of tea.

Waiting for that magical PM from a kind WIS who will take pity on my misfortune .

If we don't have hope what do we have!

Congrats TsBPHD nice pick up and a great variant. Enjoy it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*










Omega mesh arrived. It's appreciably better than the wjean/strapcode/eBay versions I've had previously.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



ApexRex said:


> Even making ~$200 on it wouldn't make me sell mine. It hasn't left my wrist much since it arrived on my doorstep.


That's exactly why it will sell above retail.

______________________

Disclosure: 
1. My posts are not shilling other people's stuff. 
2. I own everything in my photos and paid for it with my own money. 
3. My opinions are not influenced by any form of compensation.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Nice omega mesh. Looks great.

I found one of the big reasons it looks so good is that it is 20mm wide with 9 links across. All other 20mm I have scoured for are 8 links. I put a lot of effort into a shark mesh hunt for my estoril and though an OEM Omega wasn't in the cards for me it was clear that it was at the very least aesthetically superior.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

$1525!!! That CAN'T be right.....right? lol


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Winning bid...

$1525 USD

.................

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

No way that's real.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Just checked the bid history.

Someone got reaAally desperate in the final minute.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'm not at all inclined to sell my Seaforth, but that could pay for two in the next round... IF it gets paid.


----------



## ApexRex (May 29, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Wow...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> here is mine
> 
> View attachment 12418895


 so hot. Congrats


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Winning bid...
> 
> $1525 USD
> 
> ...


Wow. Crazy price.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*



uvalaw2005 said:


> I'm not at all inclined to sell my Seaforth, but that could pay for two in the next round... IF it gets paid.


Yes. That's true.

I'd definitely sell my Gilt sapphire for that


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

selling for more then 2x the original cost? Lol


----------



## upsidejames (Aug 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Congrats to everybody that got their seaforth! Unfortunately I missed out on the first release, but I'll be waiting eagerly for the series II releases


----------



## DanKoR0 (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Winning bid...
> 
> $1525 USD
> 
> .................


That's insane.


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Wow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

My WatchRecon alerts aren't working for some reason so I keep missing out. Black with dive just sold.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Yeah. They go fast. I still haven't seen a blue fixed yet.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> My WatchRecon alerts aren't working for some reason so I keep missing out. Black with dive just sold.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And quite a bargain at 50% off the established market price.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Post hodinkee frenzy


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I love the watch, but at these prices I had to give ebay a shot. Just listed mine.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



TripleCalendar said:


> I love the watch, but at these prices I had to give ebay a shot. Just listed mine.
> 
> View attachment 12420867


There's a pastel on sale as well. But starting at 700usd

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



TripleCalendar said:


> I love the watch, but at these prices I had to give ebay a shot. Just listed mine.
> 
> View attachment 12420867


My baby


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

And here's the auction for a pastel blue with dive bezel, price already above $1000:

Halios Seaforth Pastel Blue Sold Out | eBay


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'm pretty shocked at how these pricing are running, wonder if the deals actually go through. In theory the prices should correct with the second release, though that depends on what variants and colours come out. I'm not complaining either way, I'm also not selling.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Looks like a few more sellers are testing the waters with $1000+ listings. So interested to see if that's really where the market is. If so, kudos to Jason and heaven help him when he opens orders on Series II.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/292212839781

http://www.ebay.com/itm/272802578460


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



uvalaw2005 said:


> Looks like a few more sellers are testing the waters with $1000+ listings. So interested to see if that's really where the market is. If so, kudos to Jason and heaven help him when he opens orders on Series II.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/292212839781
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/272802578460


And.here.we.go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



uvalaw2005 said:


> If so, kudos to Jason and heaven help him when he opens orders on Series II.


Heaven help us too when we try to order! :-d

I have a feeling I'll want more than one....:think:


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Like a gold rush mentality going on here. All these watches instead of showing up on Watch Recon are going on eBay.


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

How many were being sold by jason? 400?

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



thejollywatcher said:


> Heaven help us too when we try to order! :-d
> 
> I have a feeling I'll want more than one....:think:


He has hinted of a GMT version.....if that happens my blue fixie gets sold to fund the GMT, but running an ETA 2893-2 the price will likely be higher than the non-gmt models.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

6 currently listed on ebay. 2 at BIN or Best Offer, 6 at auction format. Only one of the auction listings has any bids.

This is for Ebay.com

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

If this GMT rumor is true, I'll probably be in on 2nd run. But I doubt, it will be under 1K€ then...time to start selling and saving...

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> 6 currently listed on ebay. 2 at BIN or Best Offer, 6 at auction format. Only one of the auction listings has any bids.
> 
> This is for Ebay.com
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I see a few familiar eBay names up there 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Mine must be worth $3000









=P


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> If this GMT rumor is true, I'll probably be in on 2nd run. But I doubt, it will be under 1K€ then...time to start selling and saving...
> 
> Typed on an IBM typewriter.


Jason started the rumour so im betting its happening.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'll trade my gilt/sapphire for a Zenith Striking Tenth if anyone has the itch.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Robotaz said:


> I'll trade my gilt/sapphire for a Zenith Striking Tenth if anyone has the itch.


Dude heck of a deal for the Zenith owner


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*










Home away from home lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## upsidejames (Aug 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



daforg said:


> I'm pretty shocked at how these pricing are running, wonder if the deals actually go through. In theory the prices should correct with the second release, though that depends on what variants and colours come out. I'm not complaining either way, I'm also not selling.


My parents were economists and if they were both here, they'd cite some gibberish about elastic marginal demands and high price elasticity of supply on the 2nd hand market. In other words, the price should return right back down to a sane price the moment people realize that more than one person is willing to sell (at least in the color that they want). That's the theory anyways.

That said, I still think the equilibrium will still settle well above MSRP which I think is an amazing achievement, especially considering another release is expected a couple months out.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



upsidejames said:


> My parents were economists and if they were both here, they'd cite some gibberish about elastic marginal demands and high price elasticity of supply on the 2nd hand market. In other words, the price should return right back down to a sane price the moment people realize that more than one person is willing to sell (at least in the color that they want). That's the theory anyways.
> 
> That said, I still think the equilibrium will still settle well above MSRP which I think is an amazing achievement, especially considering another release is expected a couple months out.


Helios has had a few releases that have where prices selling for more than original retail. The blue ring for instance. Even the Laguna was in that boat at least until recently when I have seen pre owned prices coming down. But down is all relative and for Halios that usually only means 5 to 15% discount from original retail. He's obviously doing something right and his business model is definitely protecting the interests of his customers.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> Helios has had a few releases that have where prices selling for more than original retail. The blue ring for instance. Even the Laguna was in that boat at least until recently when I have seen pre owned prices coming down. But down is all relative and for Halios that usually only means 5 to 15% discount from original retail. He's obviously doing something right and his business model is definitely protecting the interests of his customers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Very interesting. I had wondered if this was a "Hodinkee effect" after their review came out, but as you tell us, this is not new territory for Halios. I'm certainly enameled with my Seaforth -- my first Halios.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> If this GMT rumor is true, I'll probably be in on 2nd run. But I doubt, it will be under 1K€ then...time to start selling and saving...
> 
> Typed on an IBM typewriter.


Christopher Ward C60 three handers are USD$700-800, GMTs are 900-1100. It is possible for Halios to produce a GMT around 1k. Does Jason need to keep the GMT price low to move them, I doubt it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



ten13th said:


> Christopher Ward C60 three handers are USD$700-800, GMTs are 900-1100. It is possible for Halios to produce a GMT around 1k. Does Jason need to keep the GMT price low to move them, I doubt it.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Might be if you're calculating in US$. I don't doubt that.

But keep in mind that there's a significant markup in the EU. I don't recall the prices exactly for the seaforths in dollar and euro. But the difference was about 100-125$ - i suspect it to be in the 150-200$ range for a gmt model. So if the seaforth gmt will be 850-900$ it will be around 1000€ for sure.

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Not a knock on the watch, but I can't help but think of this when I see what people are willing to pay on the bay.


----------



## ApexRex (May 29, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



59yukon01 said:


> Not a knock on the watch, but I can't help but think of this when I see what people are willing to pay on the bay.


It's not a knock to the watch at all, but an overall comment on anything of the same limited supply. Take the mini-NES that Nintendo released last year - they were $60 new and really hard to get, now that they are out of production second hand market is $200+. Maybe that's the real value and Nintendo was underpriced on msrp, it's hard to say. This happens in every market. People paying $20k over sticker for limited edition cars like the new BMW M2. It's crazy.

tl;dr this behavior isn't exclusive to the Seaforth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*


















Taking the new watch for a spin on the old bike.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

This is the thing, I'm really surprised about their pricing and reception of the watch. This is my second Halios, my first was the puck 2 so my experience with the brand is less than 6 months . I was totally expecting people to comment on the price and how it is only a miyota and you can get micro Swiss watches for $3-400. Honestly I thought the price was a bit steep myself too but the quality and customer service is well worth the price. I have no issues saying halios ownership experience is one of the best out of all the different brands I own. I'm really surprised how fast the watch sold out and I'm glad that I decided to give Halios a try. Sure there are cheaper watches but once you get something as high quality as Halios it's hard to go back.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Oh heck yeah!!!!!!!!









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Well,well...

The Bahama Yellow is adventurous. For those that liked the pastel I'm sure this will follow suit. It wouldn't be the choice for me. I can appreciate it and it will stand alone as a unique colour in the market place and no doubt be popular for that reason. I have always been a black, blue and white dial guy myself, I'm pretty boring. I can't unseen the "peach" i first saw. It will be interesting to see how it is in real life.

More interesting though is the date, and in the comments Jason confirms that there will be a date.

In general i like dates and especially at 6. However i love the strength and symmetry of the series 1 without. This also differentiates it a bit more from the tropik.

Looks like we should start seeing info trickle out on the series 2 now. Still think i prefer series 1 but much remains to be revealed...colours, movement, price.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I typically don't like yellow dials but I'm in for one of these


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I think the yellow will be a hit. There aren't many good looking watches with this dial colour. Yes, it's loud and out there, but if someone can pull it off and will succeed at it, is Jason.

I sort of agree with you @boatswain about the date however the beauty of this watch is the case design IMO. This is what sets it apart from the Tropik.

I own two Tropik SS and a Tropik B. Although familiar looking, and pretty much same dial design, they all look and feel different to me. I've swapped the dials on all of them and they still look different to me.

I understand the concern, but I do think this will be a big deal in the end.

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'm not sure about the yellow I mean it is a cool colour and all but I can't be rocking a yellow dial in a suit every day. + I think it is quite difficult to match straps. Now that I have a pastel I am thinking of getting an even dressier Smooth Bezel Gilt or Sunburst Blue.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I agree El Geek that the case is unique and different. The 2D dial on drawings make it easier to compare perhaps unfairly with each other. UVALAW's comparison photos of the sea forth and tropik a couple pages back was quite informative of how the case design can effect things. Jason is certainly massaging a theme here very successfully, i agree that if anyone can do it he can. He certainly has his finger on the pulse of the wants in the market. Many will flock to it because of that reason alone too i think. Though my collection has grown i somewhat view my watches as trying to be versatile enough that i could survive with any of them as a 1 watch. It makes my collection lack the versatility of others, but i tend to think the more i spend the more versatile i want the watch to be so it isn't occupying a niche. We all have different budgets though and approaches which is what makes any community great.

I do love that he comes up with unique and desirable designs. That is hard to do. Most things seem to be either a clear homage or unique and ugly. Halios is great at being unique and beautiful.

For what is worth my wife likes the Bahama Yellow and Pastel blue but agrees that blue or black is best for me.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'd buy the yellow, but would prefer it without date as originally crafted.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'll be in for a pastel fixed bezel for round two.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

For Series 2

Pastel Blue is back

Sunburst blue is not


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> For Series 2
> 
> Pastel Blue is back
> 
> Sunburst blue is not


There's so many comments on his new post but did I read that right there are no plans for a black dial?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Never have I said "I need a yellow dial for my collection"
But that might change today!

If Jason offers a black sapphire bezel with it then it would be perfect!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I haven't heArd anything either for or against black

I do know of one other color -possibility- but I can't recall if he has posted it publicly yet, so I will hold off here as it was requested That I dont mention it.

Seems like Jason is doling out info at a controlled and thoughtful pace. He is a brilliant designer and marketer/brand manager so I reckon he is gauging the interest in various colors (yellow) and options (date, GMT) to craft the overall options and design for series 2. I'm sure he has it mostly baked and is just testing the response to elements of it. Especially if the release is late fall.


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

While we speculate on colors...if Jason releases a sunburst purple dial I am SOLD!!!


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



ConfusedOne said:


> While we speculate on colors...if Jason releases a sunburst purple dial I am SOLD!!!


Yes yes yes!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

In the IG post someone mentioned lilac and Jason responded he was nervous of purple as it can "get out of control" I believe said.

He certainly may surprise with some colors though as he has shown already to be bold with the seaforth


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> In the IG post someone mentioned lilac and Jason responded he was nervous of purple as it can "get out of hand" I believe said.
> 
> He certainly may surprise with some colors though as he has shown already to be bold with the seaforth


I heard, but he did not say it was impossible or out of the question...
Regardless I am very excited to see what he will be coming out with!


----------



## tsbphd (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



ConfusedOne said:


> While we speculate on colors...if Jason releases a sunburst purple dial I am SOLD!!!


Same thing I was thinking! However, I am disappointed that the next series may all have dates added.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Oh man, first talk of a GMT, now also a yellow dial... This is becoming increasingly hard to resist. Better start saving up

Also, matching color date wheel on yellow dial. Love it. Why can other brands only do a white or black date wheel at most?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



EL_GEEk said:


> Oh heck yeah!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are going to be some incredible strap combos with that one.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Silly question but has the Seaforth ever come out with a white dial?


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

No. But keep tuned for what options might come next round

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



tsbphd said:


> Fortunately, one of the WUS members, who ordered multiple different styles of this watch, was willing to part with his black dial black bezel example and I picked this up very soon after they were delivered.


... and now I'm regretting it! Have you seen that Ebay markup?!

Just kidding - really glad it worked out, and the black/black really complements the rest of your (quite tasteful!) collection.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Well, it's now clear that I need to man up and join IG.

It also looks like I will be missing the second round since I like the sunburst blue.

So for me, it's Watch Recon or eBay once the current price insanity ends.



boatswain said:


> For Series 2
> 
> Pastel Blue is back
> 
> Sunburst blue is not


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Tanjecterly said:


> Well, it's now clear that I need to man up and join IG.
> 
> It also looks like I will be missing the second round since I like the sunburst blue.
> 
> So for me, it's Watch Recon or eBay once the current price insanity ends.


The insanity may have just reached its peak

Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/162630688958

$1999.50!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

^^^ Just plain nuts.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

...









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Love the Jubilee but I'm a sucker for fitted endlinks.

Anyone have luck with anything fitted - rubber or steel?

A few weeks ago I posted this replica RubberB which is almost glovelike, but unsurprisingly poor quality rubber.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jconli1 said:


> ... and now I'm regretting it! Have you seen that Ebay markup?!
> 
> Just kidding - really glad it worked out, and the black/black really complements the rest of your (quite tasteful!) collection.


Did the same with one of mine, could have made a few hundred $
But No regerts


----------



## DrFidget (May 14, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> I haven't heArd anything either for or against black
> 
> I do know of one other color -possibility- but I can't recall if he has posted it publicly yet, so I will hold off here as it was requested That I dont mention it.
> 
> Seems like Jason is doling out info at a controlled and thoughtful pace. He is a brilliant designer and marketer/brand manager so I reckon he is gauging the interest in various colors (yellow) and options (date, GMT) to craft the overall options and design for series 2. I'm sure he has it mostly baked and is just testing the response to elements of it. Especially if the release is late fall.


On the comments in the Banana Yellow IG post, Jason said "Fortunately there will be a few other colours as well. No black though." Looks like black is out for round 2.


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



TripleCalendar said:


> I love the watch, but at these prices I had to give ebay a shot. Just listed mine.


Never mind. No black dials round 2! The horror! Pulled mine from ebay. Going to hold onto this gem a while longer. Black gilt no-date can't be beat.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



TripleCalendar said:


> Never mind. No black dials round 2! The horror! Pulled mine from ebay. Going to hold onto this gem a while longer. Black gilt no-date can't be beat.


I don't blame you! I thought about putting my gilt/sapphire up but with the plans for no black and no dates, I cannot do it at this point, unless I can get my hands on a blue/12.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Is the rubber b same as crafter? I also wouldn't mind a strap that can get wet



rellybelly said:


> Love the Jubilee but I'm a sucker for fitted endlinks.
> 
> Anyone have luck with anything fitted - rubber or steel?
> 
> A few weeks ago I posted this replica RubberB which is almost glovelike, but unsurprisingly poor quality rubber.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Love the dial


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Looks great on the black leather!
I think I have only seen it on the stock brown.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

It's actually a dark grey with a blue hue to it but my photos did a bad job at showing that


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



AVS_Racing said:


> Is the rubber b same as crafter? I also wouldn't mind a strap that can get wet


Nah RubberB is tailored for Rolex so they're like $300.

Honestly I'd pay almost $200 for a fitted caoutchouc. But the $80 Hirsch's are looking like best option.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*



TripleCalendar said:


> I love the watch, but at these prices I had to give ebay a shot. Just listed mine.
> 
> View attachment 12420867


Didn't really care for the gilt until I saw this photo. Simply stunning!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I don't know if this is even feasible, but how would people feel
about a quartz 'true' GMT with an independently adjustable hour hand, like the Seiko kinetic gmt movement? I prefer mechanical in general, but the only two affordable auto gmt movements I know of (ETA and Orient) have an independently adjustable gmt hand, which makes a lot less sense as a travel watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Earl Grey said:


> I don't know if this is even feasible, but how would people feel
> about a quartz 'true' GMT with an independently adjustable hour hand, like the Seiko kinetic gmt movement? I prefer mechanical in general, but the only two affordable auto gmt movements I know of (ETA and Orient) have an independently adjustable gmt hand, which makes a lot less sense as a travel watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Wish he could get some of the Alpina/FC GMT mvts


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



dsquared24 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like a million bucks!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> Looks like a million bucks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Or should we say 1500 bucks if we lived in a world called eBay! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I wonder what selling the sunburst/diver and gilt/sapphire as a pair would bring.

______________________

Disclosure: 
1. My posts are not shilling other people's stuff. 
2. I own everything in my photos and paid for it with my own money. 
3. My opinions are not influenced by any form of compensation.


----------



## duckboyben (Mar 1, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'm bidding on a few  I was part of the Monday mad dash a few weeks back, so I was the "proud owner" of a blue / dive bezel until I got one of the apology email a few hours later. I'm more or less happy to wait until series two but don't mind paying a small premium on a series one, so we will see how the auctions go.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



dsquared24 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will this model in this configuration ever be re-released?


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



dsquared24 said:


> Or should we say 1500 bucks if we lived in a world called eBay!


I sold my black/black to another on this thread for what I paid... while the bezel was mesmerizing, I wasn't reaching for it as readily as the daily beater SKX or Hamilton (or the pastel). Curious if that sapphire bezel will ever make another appearance - it is truly gorgeous.

The pastel just quietly joined the Ebay fracas. I'm a terrible capitalist... always had trouble taking advantage of market conditions, felt self-conscious of appearing greedy or overly profit-motivated. But that's the beauty of Ebay's free fixed-price listings...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Well I previously wrote of my silver lining of my dad getting his seaforth for retirement when I got refunded. I was happier that he got it than I. But we loved the idea of having matching local watches.

It seems just beyond that silver lining was a gold lining.

I must tip my cap to the gentleman that is UVALAW2005 who reached out to me to see if I would be interested in his blue dive bezel.

The answer was a resounding "Yes!" And after a smooth transaction it is returning across North America to the Canadian West Coast. 

I'm thrilled to be able to get the watch I originally ordered. Many thanks again to UVALAW for making it possible.

It seems more and more are trickling onto the market now and as others speculate I think it will soften from that initial $1500 first eBay sale. But still a highly valuable and difficult to acquire piece. It seems everyone that lists at a sub $1K reasonable price is gone as fast as the initial release.

I am feeling very fortunate as I think the series 2 may be less ideal to my tastes.

I can't wait to share my impressions, pictures and thanks.

What a ride!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'm interested in getting some of the other straps that were offered in the other colors. Does Jason make them available? Has he in the past with any of the other models?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Well I previously wrote of my silver lining of my dad getting his seaforth for retirement when I got refunded. I was happier that he got it than I. But we loved the idea of having matching local watches.
> 
> It seems just beyond that silver lining was a gold lining.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to a shot of your and your father's Seaforths together. Hopefully it will increase his pleasure in his retirement gift.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



dsquared24 said:


> I'm interested in getting some of the other straps that were offered in the other colors. Does Jason make them available? Has he in the past with any of the other models?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you like the straps? I was very dissapointed in the brown leather one on my blue fixie. Havent handled the black one yet.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I have all 4 straps from before the Seaforth was released. Now have 3 more with my blue dial 12 hour Seaforth. I find the quality to be great and they all seem to match the Seaforth very nicely. What made you dissapointed with them? Just curious.



valuewatchguy said:


> Did you like the straps? I was very dissapointed in the brown leather one on my blue fixie. Havent handled the black one yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



uvalaw2005 said:


> Looking forward to a shot of your and your father's Seaforths together. Hopefully it will increase his pleasure in his retirement gift.


I am too. 
He was disappointed for me and kept pushing me to find one (of which I needed little encouragement ). He was very excited and encouraging when this opportunity came up.

My dad has had to send his back for service for running abnormally fast. He isn't quite as precise with monitoring timekeeping as I am but he noticed it was gaining 2-3 minutes per day. Sounds like he got a quick response from Jason, so the famed Halios customer Service seems alive and well. I am confident there will be a positive outcome. We checked for magnetism with a compass and there didn't appear to be any effect. Then We passed it over one of those cheap Amazon blue Chinese demagnatizers which didn't seem to help any.

I reckon I will likely have mine in hand before he gets his back from service ironically. So it may be a little bit before the father/son photo shoot, but it will certainly happen!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Quicksilver said:


> I have all 4 straps from before the Seaforth was released. Now have 3 more with my blue dial 12 hour Seaforth. I find the quality to be great and they all seem to match the Seaforth very nicely. What made you dissapointed with them? Just curious.


................. I had a leather strap from their Tropic b collection which I thought was fantastic. These just feel several notches below that.

EDIT: I received an email from Halios and they have confirmed that these straps are from the same tannery as his previous releases. So I will retract my statement ......Any perceived difference in quality may either be a one off issue of or just my own tastes changing.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> Did you like the straps? I was very dissapointed in the brown leather one on my blue fixie. Havent handled the black one yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I liked them a lot. It's not B&L or B&S level but I assume it wouldn't be at that price point anyway. Do you know if he will sell them as additional accessories?


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> They have the texture of that foam leather material that cheapestNATOstraps uses on their special $15 leather straps they have on sale all the time. And I'll have to look a little closer but on my brown leather strap it appears to be a painted leather as opposed to a dyed leather. I had a leather strap from their Tropic b collection which I thought was fantastic. These just feel several notches below that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


How can 1 tell if its painted vs. dyed?

Now that you mention that it feels like "foam leather" I kind of know what you mean. I find this more on the brown one than the black. The "foamiest" strap I've had experience with were Colareb. Really bad, made me think it wasn't even leather at all. My brown one doesn't feel as bad as that though.

I mostly wore the gilt on the black one and just started to give the brown one today a better test drive. I already think that the black is a far better match for the gilt (even though I love brown straps on black dialed sport watches) aesthetically.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



dsquared24 said:


> How can 1 tell if its painted vs. dyed?
> 
> Now that you mention that it feels like "foam leather" I kind of know what you mean. I find this more on the brown one than the black. The "foamiest" strap I've had experience with were Colareb. Really bad, made me think it wasn't even leather at all. My brown one doesn't feel as bad as that though.
> 
> I mostly wore the gilt on the black one and just started to give the brown one today a better test drive. I already think that the black is a far better match for the gilt (even though I love brown straps on black dialed sport watches) aesthetically.


I just inspected my strap and it is not painted. Also Halios has confirmed for me that these are from the same manufacturer as in his past releases. He did say that the black strap is more of a stiffer bridle leather and honestly that is what I was expecting on the brown one. I'll retract my previous statement of inferior quality.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I have (I think) all of the straps he has included or released since buying my 1st Tropik. I understand what you mean in the perceived quality difference between these (20mm) and the older releases (22mm). The 22's were a much thicker and unfinished(?) style of strap compared to the Seaforth ones where I believe he wanted a more dress style strap (and rightly so). Either way I can honestly say that all the straps that are still with me (probably 15 or so) have lasted and still look great on pretty much anything I put them on. His buckles are also the best in the business...in my opinion and have those on any other strap manufacturer that they will fit on (like DrunkArtStraps).



valuewatchguy said:


> I just inspected my strap and it is not painted. Also Halios has confirmed for me that these are from the same manufacturer as in his past releases. He did say that the black strap is more of a stiffer bridle leather and honestly that is what I was expecting on the brown one. I'll retract my previous statement of inferior quality.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Quicksilver said:


> I have (I think) all of the straps he has included or released since buying my 1st Tropik. I understand what you mean in the perceived quality difference between these (20mm) and the older releases (22mm). The 22's were a much thicker and unfinished(?) style of strap compared to the Seaforth ones where I believe he wanted a more dress style strap (and rightly so). Either way I can honestly say that all the straps that are still with me (probably 15 or so) have lasted and still look great on pretty much anything I put them on. His buckles are also the best in the business...in my opinion and have those on any other strap manufacturer that they will fit on (like DrunkArtStraps).


Awesome, how were you able to obtain the other straps? Did you purchase the watches they came with as well?


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Mostly with the watches I purchased. Not sure but I believe Jason will sell his straps on their own. Best thing is to fire him an email or hit him up on IG.



dsquared24 said:


> Awesome, how were you able to obtain the other straps? Did you purchase the watches they came with as well?


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Quicksilver said:


> Mostly with the watches I purchased. Not sure but I believe Jason will sell his straps on their own. Best thing is to fire him an email or hit him up on IG.


Awesome I've done both already lol 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanKoR0 (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

FWIW, I'm also very happy with the two straps that came with my blue sunburst. I've only worn the brown (which is very comfy) and haven't swapped it out for the black yet, but just holding the two in my hand they feel pretty similar to me.


----------



## jomal66 (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Another thumbs up for the straps here. I also have the sunburst blue and I think the blue/grey strap is a perfect match for it. The leather has nice feel, thickness and smell. But for summertime, it's a Hirsch Pure all the way.


----------



## jmc (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Pic time...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Jason just dropped a new movement in my dads watch that was running fast instead of fussing with it.

Great service.

Sounds like he checks the timing on them before they go out. Clearly something went wrong post shipping. Big impact or maybe just a bad egg.

Have a great day. Keep those pics coming in!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Jason just dropped a new movement in my dads watch that was running fast instead of fussing with it.
> 
> Great service.
> 
> ...


That's fantastic service!

Here's mine today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Agreed. Excellent.

Now I think my dads may be back before I get mine!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I haven't had enough wrist time on it to judge adequately but mine has been running at about plus one second per day. The rumor is that these miyota movements will slow down four or five seconds after the first couple of months of use. I sure hope that's an unfounded rumor and mine stays at plus one.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

My 9015s have all stayed consistent since new and ran under +5/day. I notice they run slower at lower wind.

Also my dad is getting his watch back with a new movement tomorrow! That was a less than 48 hours turnaround i think since Jason got it. Incredible.

Guess those family photos will come sooner rather than later!


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Mine is still running about +8s, I'm hoping mine does slow down a bit! I reckon I'll leave it for at least another month before I regulate it.


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Well... on a lark, listed my Pastel/12 with a firm line-in-the-sand price of double. Figured no one would come close and I'd just keep and enjoy it. I was wrong.

Sad to see it go, but... I'll just pick up two next year. Fair winds and following seas, little buddy-


----------



## gazbot (Aug 9, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'm hoping Series II won't be vastly different. I really had my eye on the blue sunburst, but I took too long to decide. I picked up a 1960's Zodiac Sea Wolf instead to hold me over.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jconli1 said:


> Well... on a lark, listed my Pastel/12 with a firm line-in-the-sand price of double. Figured no one would come close and I'd just keep and enjoy it. I was wrong.
> 
> Sad to see it go, but... I'll just pick up two next year. Fair winds and following seas, little buddy-
> 
> View attachment 12435201


Pretty incredible. Congrats on the sale.

Somehow i dont think my blue fixie would go that high.

Interestingly i came across this glycine that had a similar aesthetic.....didnt know pastel was so popular










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jconli1 said:


> Well... on a lark, listed my Pastel/12 with a firm line-in-the-sand price of double. Figured no one would come close and I'd just keep and enjoy it. I was wrong.
> 
> Sad to see it go, but... I'll just pick up two next year. Fair winds and following seas, little buddy-
> 
> View attachment 12435201


Holy cow.. makes me think I should invest in 2 next round, then sell one for double and have me a free Halios. 
If more ppl do that however, that might flood the market and normalize the prices.. damn why did I post this..? 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Wimads said:


> If more ppl do that however, that might flood the market and normalize the prices.. damn why did I post this..?


Well... that's the whole point. Halioses tend to hold their value, but this is absurd (especially since Jason was clear about a Series II). Either way, the wave is there right now if you want to ride it, but the more that do will end the ride sooner than later.

In Ebay world, the first post-Hodinkee black/gilt auctioned to $1525, then one BIN'd shortly after at $1250. Now one's asking $1600 but hasn't moved yet. In pastels, a slightly blemished just auctioned for $1100. One more pastel's auctioning currently at mid-$1200s with 1 more day to be bid up - that one will really determine the state of the market. On the fixed-price side, one pastel started at $2000 but has since lowered to compete with 3 others in the last 3 days all asking ~$1400. Those have all sold, so he's back up to $1600 still unsold. Fascinating little lesson in market economics right now.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'm holding on to mine! 










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Question...

Hay-Lios

Or

Hah-Lios?

I feel like I asked Jason years ago and can't recall an answer. I think I say Hay-Lios most naturally.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jconli1 said:


> Well... on a lark, listed my Pastel/12 with a firm line-in-the-sand price of double. Figured no one would come close and I'd just keep and enjoy it. I was wrong.
> 
> Sad to see it go, but... I'll just pick up two next year. Fair winds and following seas, little buddy-
> 
> View attachment 12435201


Wowawesome for you. Congrats


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Well my dad is a happy camper with his replacement movement keeping perfect time.

Meanwhile mine is taking a leisurely beach vacation in Miami but seems to be headed the right way now

Hopefully I will have something worthwhile (ie pictures) to contribute early next week.

Did I stump everyone on the pronunciation?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Well my dad is a happy camper with his replacement movement keeping perfect time.
> 
> Meanwhile mine is taking a leisurely beach vacation in Miami but seems to be headed the right way now
> 
> ...


The rest of just arent as deep thinkers.



Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> The rest of just arent as deep thinkers.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Need something to keep my hamster wheel turning as I wait!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L8foregolf (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jconli1 said:


> Well... that's the whole point. Halioses tend to hold their value, but this is absurd (especially since Jason was clear about a Series II). Either way, the wave is there right now if you want to ride it, but the more that do will end the ride sooner than later.
> 
> In Ebay world, the first post-Hodinkee black/gilt auctioned to $1525, then one BIN'd shortly after at $1250. Now one's asking $1600 but hasn't moved yet. In pastels, a slightly blemished just auctioned for $1100. One more pastel's auctioning currently at mid-$1200s with 1 more day to be bid up - that one will really determine the state of the market. On the fixed-price side, one pastel started at $2000 but has since lowered to compete with 3 others in the last 3 days all asking ~$1400. Those have all sold, so he's back up to $1600 still unsold. Fascinating little lesson in market economics right now.


o|


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



L8foregolf said:


> PayPal gifted, no eBay fees...


(not sure I'd cop to that on a public forum)


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Who wants to pay $3000 for mine?? :-!

















It didn't seem that long ago when I thought Halios was a bit over priced and that I would never afford to own one, and even when trying hardest to not get another watch I ended up with this

























:-d I guess I can't really complain about my First World Problems.........


----------



## upsidejames (Aug 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I really like that color on the Laguna with the blue 5m markers! Definitely wouldn't complain if that were one of the Seaforth II options.


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*










Just enjoying the cool shade on a hot weekend day and thought I'd share. Enjoy!

Best,
C.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Super cool shot in the cool shade!! b-) :-!



charliekilo98 said:


> Just enjoying the cool shade on a hot weekend day and thought I'd share. Enjoy!
> 
> Best,
> C.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

No eBay for me 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Quicksilver said:


> No eBay for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great. 
I may move my blue dive bezel to get a fixed bezel. Love that profile


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Jeepdad

Did you sell your other two and just have the blue dive left now then?

What version of the fixed are you looking for?

Mine has returned home and is back in Vancouver through customs and hopefully to me Monday. Can't wait.


----------



## sithjedi333 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Will the next GMT run include a date function as well? And a GMT rotating bezel?

Also is there a bracelet/endlink option that doesn't have a gap between it and the case?

Thx


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



sithjedi333 said:


> Will the next GMT run include a date function as well? And a GMT rotating bezel?
> 
> Also is there a bracelet/endlink option that doesn't have a gap between it and the case?
> 
> Thx


Not sure about the GMT, but I don't think Halios is planning on any kind of bracelet for the Seaforths.

You'd have to cobble something together.


----------



## upsidejames (Aug 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Anyone with smaller wrists (~6.5") care to comment on it's wearability? I don't particularly enjoy the idea of partaking in the ebay-madness but I'm ready to get my hands one!


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



upsidejames said:


> Anyone with smaller wrists (~6.5") care to comment on it's wearability? I don't particularly enjoy the idea of partaking in the ebay-madness but I'm ready to get my hands one!


~6.5 inch here and love the heck out of it. Wears perfect imo.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## upsidejames (Aug 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



kpjimmy said:


> ~6.5 inch here and love the heck out of it. Wears perfect imo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, looks great!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



upsidejames said:


> Anyone with smaller wrists (~6.5") care to comment on it's wearability? I don't particularly enjoy the idea of partaking in the ebay-madness but I'm ready to get my hands one!


 A flat 6.5er. Even on a hot day! :-d


----------



## ApexRex (May 29, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

On a cincy strap works nato strap.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

A little micro diver comparison in case anyone is interested.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

nice comparison.

While i have a lot of respect for the other 2, the refined case of the seaforth is what catches my eye in those pics.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Nth tropic today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

That's a great looking combo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> That's a great looking combo!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Here's another shot to show more of the strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Sunburst blue paired with a sunny yellow perlon for today


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

That yellow is bold and snappy!

Is that a 22mm perlon?it looks like it is really filling the the lugs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



dsquared24 said:


> Nth tropic today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey buddy, the photo I see is a Seaforth and not the Tropic. I know the Halios have been taking the spotlight the last month, but masquerading as the NTH is something else! Nice watch regardless!


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Sir-Guy said:


> Hey buddy, the photo I see is a Seaforth and not the Tropic. I know the Halios have been taking the spotlight the last month, but masquerading as the NTH is something else! Nice watch regardless!


Haha yeah meant as in tropic rubber strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> That yellow is bold and snappy!
> 
> Is that a 22mm perlon?it looks like it is really filling the the lugs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! I double checked and it's just a 20mm.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



dsquared24 said:


> Thanks! Here's another shot to show more of the strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will this watch be re-released?


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



dsquared24 said:


> Haha yeah meant as in tropic rubber strap!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha, looks great man, nice choice.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



RAM75 said:


> Sunburst blue paired with a sunny yellow perlon for today


I freaking love this one, maybe the best version


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



dsquared24 said:


> Nth tropic today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The best strap for it


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> I freaking love this one, maybe the best version


Thanks, Brice. This is the one that had me from the start. I was almost distracted by the pastel, but I think this will be a better year round watch. The pastel is more spring and summer. I also feel that straps are much easier to match on the sunburst blue vs the pastel, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



RAM75 said:


> Thanks, Brice. This is the one that had me from the start. I was almost distracted by the pastel, but I think this will be a better year round watch. The pastel is more spring and summer. I also feel that straps are much easier to match on the sunburst blue vs the pastel, but that's just my opinion.


Right on  feel the same way even if I love the Pastel


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> I freaking love this one, maybe the best version


I would agree but I wish for a Sunburst blue with gilted hands and markers

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

My dad popped by tonight with his blue fixed again. Just beautiful, he patiently let me drool over it while he pleasantly gloated about the timekeeping. Got me excited for mine to hopefully arrive tomorrow! Cant wait!

Jeep dad, i take it the blue fixed is the one in your sights then?


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Perlon today









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Wow another great combo. You guys are all knocking it out of the park. The grey and pastel look excellent.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> My dad popped by tonight with his blue fixed again. Just beautiful, he patiently let me drool over it while he pleasantly gloated about the timekeeping. Got me excited for mine to hopefully arrive tomorrow! Cant wait!
> 
> Jeep dad, i take it the blue fixed is the one in your sights then?


Yes. Most likely


----------



## CanadaGus (May 12, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*










Still my all-time favourite pair. Spent all summer looking for a good strap for the Seaforth (don't mind the stock leathers, just not my thing for summer.) After a bunch of NATOs and perlons and metal bracelets, I found a metal bracelet with solid end links that fits about 95% true and just made the Seaforth the absolute perfect watch for me.

The only reason I ever switch from the Seaforth now is to put on the Laguna and vice-versa.

I have two Omegas and a Tudor that have been rendered obsolete and unwanted in my collection by this Halios pair!

Huge kudos to Jason for pulling this off!


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

^^^ What watch did that metal bracelet come off of? I've been looking for a bracelet that hopefully won't scratch the case


----------



## mattias31 (May 17, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Got the fixed bezel gilt version. Really like it, but think the blue sunburst dial would work better with the metal bracelet (got it at Strapcode).

Anyone with a fixed bezel sunburst dial who would be interested in an exchange? I'll pay for the postage.
/Mattias


----------



## cheesa (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

CanadaGus - You can't just casually drop in that you've found a bracelet with endlinks that fit and not tell us what it is! Tell us man! Tell us!


----------



## ApexRex (May 29, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Definitely would love to know what bracelet you found that works!

Wearing this combo today. On a Crown & Buckle leather strap.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*


----------



## sub40 (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Does anyone have photos of this watch next to some other well known watches? (e.g. G-Shock square, Sub, Speedmaster, SKX) ... trying to get a sense of the size of it beyond the specs.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> nice comparison.
> 
> While i have a lot of respect for the other 2, the refined case of the seaforth is what catches my eye in those pics.


What refinements are you referring too out of curiosity the finish looks great on all three.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Eclipse watching.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



JLS36 said:


> What refinements are you referring too out of curiosity the finish looks great on all three.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I suppose I was speaking more to the case design. I like all 3 but I find the case of the seaforth more interesting and appealing to my eye. The finishing may be equally good across the board though.

Hope that helps

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Jason confirms ETA2824-2 for series 2 on IG.

Price increase?

If so it probably won't be more than the current used market anyway

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Jason confirms ETA2824-2 for series 2 on IG.
> 
> Price increase?
> 
> ...


Raven rescently announced their newest watch in the works with ETA that is .........cheaper than their last release with the miyota 9015. So maybe halios maintains pricing as is except for the gmt.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Jason confirms ETA2824-2 for series 2 on IG.
> 
> Price increase?
> 
> ...


The movement is minor as far as cost increases I would imagine.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Now wouldn't that be interesting and financially challenging!

I thought maybe a higher price would make me less interested as the last release was close to my limit. I have asked Jason in a couple emails earlier what the price with the ETA would be.

. There is a dial colour option that he has hinted at that I am very interested in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> I suppose I was speaking more to the case design. I like all 3 but I find the case of the seaforth more interesting and appealing to my eye. The finishing may be equally good across the board though.
> 
> Hope that helps
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree with the case design, like the style a lot but it's a matter of taste I guess. From a finish standpoint I'd not rate it at the top though


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Now wouldn't that be interesting and financially challenging!
> 
> I thought maybe a higher price would make me less interested as the last release was close to my limit. I have asked Jason in a couple emails earlier what the price with the ETA would be.
> 
> ...


He had already paid more by going with the true no date Myota vs the usual date mvt and the date being merely hidden. So maybe going to a 2824 isn't really a difference in price or a minimal one


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Now I'm curious which case do you think is best finished? It's hard for any of us to guess remotely without handling them.

Design will always speak to us all differently. I like the originality and wearability in the Seaforth case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

The seaforth is in the hands of my good wife at home (she is unreasonably supportive).

Sadly but not unexpectedly got dinged with customs for the watch to be repatriated to canada. No way to hide that extra cost as she called to ask if I had paid it yet or not...

Depending on the evening family needs I will try to get some quick early thoughts and pics up here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> The seaforth is in the hands of my good wife at home (she is unreasonably supportive).
> 
> Sadly but not unexpectedly got dinged with customs for the watch to be repatriated to canada. No way to hide that extra cost as she called to ask if I had paid it yet or not...
> 
> ...


Bummer, sorry dude. At least I didn't put the Ebay market value on the customs form!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Now I'm curious which case do you think is best finished? It's hard for any of us to guess remotely without handling them.
> 
> Design will always speak to us all differently. I like the originality and wearability in the Seaforth case.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the 62mww and a fixie seaforth and spent 4 weeks with the nodus.

I would give the nod to Nodus on finishing. Curious about Jeepdad's opinion though.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



CanadaGus said:


> Still my all-time favourite pair. Spent all summer looking for a good strap for the Seaforth (don't mind the stock leathers, just not my thing for summer.) After a bunch of NATOs and perlons and metal bracelets, I found a metal bracelet with solid end links that fits about 95% true and just made the Seaforth the absolute perfect watch for me.
> 
> The only reason I ever switch from the Seaforth now is to put on the Laguna and vice-versa.
> 
> ...


We need bracelet info.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

UVALAW no worries. You did the right thing. Sometimes things get in sometimes they get flagged. Part of the game in the great white north here. I was totally prepared for it and knew it was part of buying from outside Canada secondhand.

I've had a hard day emotionally at work so getting home to a present here may help...

I love this community.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AleSKX (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I have a sunburst blue Seaforth with 12 hr ss bezel and a double diamond 62mas. My personal impression is that the Seaforth dial and hands are better executed/refined but the 62mas casework and crown have a slight edge. Given the prices, the 62mas is the better value for money (not including eBay) IMHO.

AleSKX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



AleSKX said:


> I have a sunburst blue Seaforth with 12 hr ss bezel and a double diamond 62mas. My personal impression is that the Seaforth dial and hands are better executed/refined but the 62mas casework and crown have a slight edge. Given the prices, the 62mas is the better value for money (not including eBay) IMHO.
> 
> AleSKX
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How can it be better value when it is more than 8 times the price of the Halios?


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

You may have been slightly confused, the diamond 62mas is the homage, priced lower than Halios.

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



allanzzz said:


> You may have been slightly confused, the diamond 62mas is the homage, priced lower than Halios.
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


Sorry mate I thought you were talking about the Seiko SLA017.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

For the last time does anyone know if this one will be re-released?


----------



## ApexRex (May 29, 2017)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Dream Killer said:


> For the last time does anyone know if this one will be re-released?


I thought Jason said on instagram that the sapphire bezel was not going to be an option. A black dial is not going to be an option, if I recall correctly.

Sorry, I don't think there is a ton of solid information yet. Most updates come from the company instagram page.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanKoR0 (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



ApexRex said:


> A black dial is not going to be an option, if I recall correctly.


I also remember him saying on IG that a black dial wasn't planned for the next batch. I don't remember him saying anything about sapphire bezels, but I certainly could have missed it in a comment somewhere.


----------



## ApexRex (May 29, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



DanKoR0 said:


> I also remember him saying on IG that a black dial wasn't planned for the next batch. I don't remember him saying anything about sapphire bezels, but I certainly could have missed it in a comment somewhere.


You are most likely right, I went to Instagram and some posts have hundreds of replies. I'm not looking through them again. I'll just wait until series II is officially announced.

What I may be confusing about the sapphire bezels - could that have possibly been when ordering opened up on the website to buy out the remainder of series I stock that there were no sapphire available? I don't remember now.

Either way, to the guy originally asking, probably no one but Jason knows for sure since it hasn't been made official yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsbphd (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Dream Killer said:


> For the last time does anyone know if this one will be re-released?


I don't know, but this is the one I have and was fortunate enough to buy from another member. It has killer wrist appeal.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



tsbphd said:


> I don't know, but this is the one I have and was fortunate enough to buy from another member. It has killer wrist appeal.


Best one released. Well done.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*










Safe arrival after an excellent transaction the with uvalaw2005. I thank you again sir for passing it on. I'll take good care of it as you clearly did.

Just some quick and dirty pics after a long day. I'll follow up with some better thoughts and photos soon.




























The brown leather gives it a comfortable and casual feel. But I knew right away I would want to try it on a black strap.





































The black strap added a lot of class and I felt underdressed in my Tshirt.

That dive bezel was just begging me for something a little sportier so as I suspected it was time for the black Eulit perlon.














































The perlon is of course very comfortable but with its slim profile it really lets the case architecture shine.










And of course a little lume...



















What a beauty. Seeing my dads ahead of time stole a bit of thunder from my personal grand reveal but it's an absolute stunner that blends strong simplicity with a classy attention to detail and quality. My favourite watches are the ones with understated quality and strength that don't scream "LOOK AT ME!" But provide a private satisfaction. This does that.

I am happy to have a Halios at last. Thank you to all the enablers and supporters out there.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Nice photos  congrats


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Thanks Jeepdad!










Had a chance for quick sunrise wear for morning activities before swapping to the work beater. Too much risk and variance at work for the new seaforth.

It's a very alive watch changing with the light. I haven't had a steel rotating bezel without a coloured insert in a long time and it's taking a while so adjust. But I think I really like it. The brushed surface of the bezel ties in nicely with the sunburst.








































































































































More later...!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

beautiful shine of the bezel ! and the dial looks like a perfect black being blue in fact


----------



## DanKoR0 (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Had a chance for quick sunrise wear for morning activities before swapping to the work beater. Too much risk and variance at work for the new seaforth.
> 
> It's a very alive watch changing with the light. I haven't had a steel rotating bezel without a coloured insert in a long time and it's taking a while so adjust. But I think I really like it. The brushed surface of the bezel ties in nicely with the sunburst.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice pics! I've been thinking about picking up a black Perlon for my blue sunburst, had to order one from Holben's after seeing your photos. Is that a Kristall?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



DanKoR0 said:


> Nice pics! I've been thinking about picking up a black Perlon for my blue sunburst, had to order one from Holben's after seeing your photos. Is that a Kristall?


You bet, Eulit Kristall. Might have even come from Holben's too I think. Thanks for the compliment.

It's a great strap and I think a great pairing. Exciting? No. But strong and sensible with just enough texture and vintage vibe to play well with the case. When I started lusting after a seaforth this is the strap I always pictured it on.

I'm sure you will enjoy it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



sub40 said:


> Does anyone have photos of this watch next to some other well known watches? (e.g. G-Shock square, Sub, Speedmaster, SKX) ... trying to get a sense of the size of it beyond the specs.


Here are some very unglamorous pics









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Buy local





































Thought I should celebrate the seaforth with a Vancouver craft beer with a matching blue can

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Really enjoyed wearing it after work. Quite distracting in a pleasant way with the play of light on the dial.



























































































The dial indices application and depth is fabulous and boy that lume is always going. Best I have seen by footprint size. It must be very thickly applied as the markers are not very big but flow wonderfully.























































I think I'll probably cobble a review together when I have time as there are lots of thoughts rattling through my head.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


>


On the chopping block?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Chopped

Can't remember a time I have seen so many Halios models being sold so soon after release. I realize the market drove those numbers high but seems a bit sad for some reason.



valuewatchguy said:


> On the chopping block?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Another good morning with the seaforth










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Another good morning with the seaforth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me to









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Coast to coast!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

This looks super nice on mesh!! Good choice.



Quicksilver said:


> Me to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Quicksilver said:


> Chopped
> 
> Can't remember a time I have seen so many Halios models being sold so soon after release. I realize the market drove those numbers high but seems a bit sad for some reason.


I can't blame people for taking advantage of a selling opportunity when there was one. These opportunities on a brand new release are as rare as solar eclipse.

In this hobby, guys like Jeepdad99 have been on the other end of the deal many times over. I'm glad he was able to get a little bit ahead on this one. I suspect he will buy one if not more of the 3rd release seaforth when it is available.









As for me, my blue fixie stays put.....unless you know of another blue fixed bezel sub 42mm watch that looks this good for less $, I might consider selling and buying the alternative! I haven't found one though.

The ebay hysteria seems to be dying down. There is a blue sunburst fixie like mine that has a starting auction price of $1299 without any bids on it. A black gilt dial fixie is $586 with 3 days to go.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Quicksilver said:


> Chopped
> 
> Can't remember a time I have seen so many Halios models being sold so soon after release. I realize the market drove those numbers high but seems a bit sad for some reason.


Way too many logistical issues to ever pin down why WIS flip watches, but the fact these are bought exclusively by WIS means chronic flippers galore and many who either need the money or want the extra money they're bringing.

I'm just happy people are making money and some who missed out get the opportunity.

If anything, it just goes to show that Jason is so successful that people just buy and decide later. Don't be sad.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Robotaz said:


> Way too many logistical issues to ever pin down why WIS flip watches, but the fact these are bought exclusively by WIS means chronic flippers galore and many who either need the money or want the extra money they're bringing.
> 
> I'm just happy people are making money and some who missed out get the opportunity.
> 
> If anything, it just goes to show that Jason is so successful that people just buy and decide later. Don't be sad.


Ha. All very true just commenting on the amount of watches I saw come and go. Also glad some were able to pick up a seaforth from the flips since the ordering didn't go as smoothly as I'm sure Jason hoped. 
I'm not all that sad my seaforth is staying unless something catastrophic happens.

Curious about his latest post on IG
38 mm field watch style no bezel long slender lugs 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> On the chopping block?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


For a good cause  & unexpected but will be remediated later


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Back on the wrist after work. I'm optimistic the timekeeping will be really good too. I haven't worn it for a full day yet but timing my periods of wear and the rest positions I think this will be a good one. Looking forward to the weekend to give it a good run.




























This is one of if not the most comfortable watch I have. On perlon it's practically unnoticeable in its comfort.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Good luck in the hunt for your blue fixed Jeepdad.

My dad loves his and I know it's not getting sold ever.

I'll try to get some pics of it for you to tide you over till one presents itself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Good luck in the hunt for your blue fixed Jeepdad.
> 
> My dad loves his and I know it's not getting sold ever.
> 
> ...


Thanks. That'd be a great comparison


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

This picture has no business in this thread (or this forum) except that selling my Seaforth to Boatswain enabled me to jump at this deal a few days later when it popped up on watchrecon, perhaps a small piece of evidence in favor of the existence of karma.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Congratulations on the speed master! Very nice.

I'm glad you got your silver lining too! Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*





































Pewter-Blue leather NATO that is a great match for the dial.

Thoughts?

I don't like the bulk of NATOs but I might trim it down to a single pass RAF style.

Another tip of the cap to UVALAW2005 who created this pairing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Pewter-Blue leather NATO that is a great match for the dial.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> ...


Well I'm biased (and love NATOs) but I think it looks great!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Aw nuts...just went ahead and modified it.

You may be biased UVALAW  but your opinion is still valid!
































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Playing with straps tonight got me thinking that maybe I would like it on a higher quality tighter weave seatbelt NATO. I would still modify it to cut down the bulk but I think it would look sharp.

Any leads on a good quality seatbelt NATO for those in the know? I have very limited NAYo experience.

I saw phenomenato. They seem well made but pricey and have long lead times.




























It looks like their dark blue or grey would pair nicely with the blue sunburst dial.

What are the chances someone has those straps and a seaforth?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Terry at ToxicNatos just got in a navy blue version of his higher-end strap: https://www.toxicnatos.com/products/toxic-herringbone


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Toxic natos
Cincy strap works 
Haveston straps
Blue shark straps

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Iandk (Mar 26, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Playing with straps tonight got me thinking that maybe I would like it on a higher quality tighter weave seatbelt NATO. I would still modify it to cut down the bulk but I think it would look sharp.
> 
> Any leads on a good quality seatbelt NATO for those in the know? I have very limited NAYo experience.
> 
> ...


Have a look through:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/sea...omenato-watchgecko-picture-heavy-3809666.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/premium-nato-strap-roundup-round-2-cincy-toxic-haveston-4415978.html

I personally find myself wearing the Phenomenato the most, since I like the feel the most and it's sleek build makes a NATO look more 'dressy', which I think suits the slightly more dressy diver look personally. The Toxic herringbone and Cincy bonds are very nice as well, if you want to step down in price a bit. The more bulky fabric Alphasharks and Havestons are big and tough, if that's what you're looking for rather than sleek.

Each has their own quirks though, and I ended up finding that I like certain straps better on certain watches more.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Thanks guys. I'll do some more digging.

Definitely would be going for sleek and classy here I think.

One reason I like the perlon is how it doesn't add much bulk for a pass under strap.


----------



## DrFidget (May 14, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Aw nuts...just went ahead and modified it.
> 
> You may be biased UVALAW  but your opinion is still valid!
> 
> ...


The Seaforth is a watch that is thin enough to work with a thick Nato, but looks absolutely perfect on a single-pass. Great mod... I might have to take some scissors to the grey nato that's on mine.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Pastel on Erikas's Original MN strap...with MKII friends on the Black Ops MN straps. I'm am 12hr bezel addict. :roll: :-d



















Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



uvalaw2005 said:


> Terry at ToxicNatos just got in a navy blue version of his higher-end strap: https://www.toxicnatos.com/products/toxic-herringbone
> 
> View attachment 12454793


i was just going to suggest that one. Ordering one for my Silver M18 and Oris


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Good feedback guys.

Can anyone compare the thickness of Eulit kristal perlon to a phenomenato? Based on real life. It just specs. I believe the Eulit is listed at 1.0mm and the phenomenato at 1.2mm.

It seems that the price is close enough between the toxic shiznet and the phenomenato that if the phenomenato is thinner I should go for that. That's probably my biggest criteria.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I've had both and the PhenomeNATO is thinner than most NATOs but the Eulit should be thinner than the PhenomeNATO. At least that's my recollection.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Thanks guys. I'll do some more digging.
> 
> Definitely would be going for sleek and classy here I think.
> 
> One reason I like the perlon is how it doesn't add much bulk for a pass under strap.


I wear mine on a two piece Eulit perlon and it is perfect!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Bezel performance check










Went back to my perlon. The texture of the leather NATO didn't seem quite right for me.

I might play with a couple more NATOs tonight to see if it's worth shelling out for the phenomenato. It does seem like a shame to order then modify it but I know I won't use it as a standard NATO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


>


Not a huge fan of that, but that strap in black on the black or gilt model? Holy ****!!!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

All right i think the blue phenomenato is the ticket for my blue dive bezel. The dark navy with a hint of shine seems like it should pair well. I like the thin but dense weave a lot too.

Im hesitant because i know i will have to butcher it to get it to the slim setup i prefer. The spacing and sewing pattern is different than most natos but i reckon i have a plan that would work. Just feels odd to pay that much then change it up. But i think the result may be incredible.

Am i on the right track guys or crazy?!?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

A couple pics from my first full day to enjoy the watch. What a beauty.










A couple assorted quick thoughts:

The lume is amazing. Quick charging, very strong and supremely legible after a full night. Very nicely applied too in the indices.

Good accuracy running at about plus 3 seconds on the wrist all day.

The dial varies greatly on the light.

The dial proportions are exceptional.

I really like the font. And I'm not a fon't guy by any means. It just sits right.























































Really need to cobble a review together here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*










"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



EL_GEEk said:


> "Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."
> 
> Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


That looks amazing, loving the strap.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

For the dark blue sunburst Seaforth, I think this would be a good match. I've heard good things of the Haveston straps.

Haveston | The Carrier Strap


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Has anyone had any luck finding curved/fitted solid end links for the Seaforth? I'm thinking of picking up a strap code oyster bracelet with submariner clasp, but would love to have fitted end links if possible. Any thoughts on whether the 20mm Seiko end links would fit the seaforth?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

The 20mm seiko end links are for a smaller case diameter watch so unlikely- but perhaps? Looking at their options at strapcode I was intrigued by the Tudor tiger endlink version. It's also 20mm and that watch is spec with a 40mm case. Haven't tried it but looked like a possibility.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Seaforth Sunday























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfirefly (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



MrDanno said:


> Has anyone had any luck finding curved/fitted solid end links for the Seaforth? I'm thinking of picking up a strap code oyster bracelet with submariner clasp, but would love to have fitted end links if possible. Any thoughts on whether the 20mm Seiko end links would fit the seaforth?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


This was my attempt at a fitted bracelet









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Don't know everone else's POV
But if the watch is a teaser, I'm certainly teased.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

if there is no known fitted endlink bracelet at this moment, which one could you guys suggest with straight end that would be worth the watch ?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



dfirefly said:


> This was my attempt at a fitted bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicely done

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



dfirefly said:


> This was my attempt at a fitted bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good! Just what I'm looking for, though I'd probably go with an oyster bracelet (just personal preference). Where did you get the end links and bracelet from?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## dfirefly (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



MrDanno said:


> Looks good! Just what I'm looking for, though I'd probably go with an oyster bracelet (just personal preference). Where did you get the end links and bracelet from?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Thanks. Ebay-ed it from seller "raffles-dials". Also got the rivet style oyster with fitted ends from the same seller. Sizing it wasn't easy though, the link screws are so tiny.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Seaforth blue fixie









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Do you have the link? I tried to google/ Ebay it but nothing comes up.



dfirefly said:


> Thanks. Ebay-ed it from seller "raffles-dials". Also got the rivet style oyster with fitted ends from the same seller. Sizing it wasn't easy though, the link screws are so tiny.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Went for it and ordered the Phenomenato blue brushed short with the hopes of turning it into an RAF style. Sounds like it will be several weeks till it arrives though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfirefly (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



AVS_Racing said:


> Do you have the link? I tried to google/ Ebay it but nothing comes up.


Here you go.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/142487355168

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



dfirefly said:


> Here you go.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/142487355168
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


How well do the end links fit? Curious if you had to modify them. It's not my fav look but would do in a pinch. Do u have pics of the oyster on it?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dfirefly (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Quicksilver said:


> How well do the end links fit? Curious if you had to modify them. It's not my fav look but would do in a pinch. Do u have pics of the oyster on it?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No modification required, they fit relatively well. On top, it is not fully flush with the lugs, but it'll do.

Will post pics of the oyster when I change over to it.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfirefly (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

On rivet style oyster









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Seaforth by the sea





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watch_goat (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



dfirefly said:


> On rivet style oyster
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Can you post a profile view?


----------



## watch_goat (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*









Seaforth by the sea


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Anyone own a Ginault and a Seaforth? I loaned my Ginault to Jason for him to try out and he mentioned that the Oyster style bracelet fits the seaforth quite well.....


----------



## DrFidget (May 14, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



dfirefly said:


> On rivet style oyster
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks fantastic! Can you share which bracelet this is and where you purchased it?


----------



## dfirefly (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



watch_goat said:


> Nice! Can you post a profile view?












Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## dfirefly (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



DrFidget said:


> This looks fantastic! Can you share which bracelet this is and where you purchased it?


Thanks. This is a rivet style oyster from eBay. The seller I got it from usually does auctions, like this one:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/142491564013

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Looks good indeed !
I am thinking of strapcode endmill/oyster straight end bracelet, not sure how it will fit my 6.5 wrist, i prefer it rather tight on the wrist. Found only couple photos of these with the Seaforth, so would be great if someone could post more. Or any other solid appropriate bracelet. What about watchgecko oyster ?


----------



## DrFidget (May 14, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



dfirefly said:


> Thanks. This is a rivet style oyster from eBay. The seller I got it from usually does auctions, like this one:
> 
> 20MM Vintage Style Solid Steel Rivet Oyster Bracelet Band For Man Explorer Watch | eBay
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


Awesome! Thanks for the link.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

My video from Insta, Gilt/Sapphire on Hirsch Pure (no idea how to embed a Instagram video).

[video]https://www.instagram.com/p/BYcX8hZl2co/[/video]


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Looks great on the hirsch pure. That's the rubber strap for this watch I think!

...or maybe a tropic...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Reunited at last.










Had a chance to spend some time with my father and compare watches. We both love them and it's great to share a piece.










We both were struck by the obvious similarity as well as the differences the bezels make.










We agreed that my dive bezel looked bigger as a whole which it is with its wider 41mm bezel but that the fixed bezel makes its dial appear larger and actually wear a bit bigger.










It's great that one watch can accommodate both our tastes and styles. Thanks again everyone who made this possible, directly and with general enabling.














































I had an unscheduled movement shock test today as the perlon slipped through my grasp. Thankfully it was onto a well carpeted floor. Seems to be holding steady so far though. Hate that though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

both absolutely gorgeous b-) love the black perlon strap on blue


----------



## DrFidget (May 14, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Trying mine on an old Stowa strap for casual Friday.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Reunited at last.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing. The blue fixed bezel is my fave but both are killer.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you for sharing. The blue fixed bezel is my fave but both are killer.


I noticed a couple popping up for sale have you pursued any?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> I noticed a couple popping up for sale have you pursued any?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No. As I got distracted with a couple of recent purchases  bought back my Oris 65 and I'm psyched


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Talk about sleek and sophisticated.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Tanjecterly said:


> Talk about sleek and sophisticated.


You got one!?!?

Congratulations!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Yep. Had to mortgage my left kidney and go the eBay route.

It really is gorgeous and does punch well above it's weight.



boatswain said:


> You got one!?!?
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

The fixed bezel varieties are my favorite--particularly the dark blue. A stunning watch. I am kicking myself for not buying one, but with a Delfin and Puck II I felt like I had the Halios itch scratched. Stupid me.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Day off watch


----------



## kiwi.bloke (May 8, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Gilt dial and mesh... great combination!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Tanjecterly said:


> Yep. Had to mortgage my left kidney and go the eBay route.
> 
> It really is gorgeous and does punch well above it's weight.


Hah! I was actually going to ask if you had any kidneys left! Is it the version you most wanted?

I'm glad you got one too, welcome aboard! Enjoy it to the fullest.

The blue is very mesmerizing as it changes with the lights. At first I actually thought it might be a bit much for me but as I have now seen it in a lot of lights I just love it.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MM22 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

gilt/sapphire on mesh


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Happy Labor Day









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Still loving the lume on the seaforth










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Still going with the seaforth. Easy watch to just keep wearing. The work beater will jump back in tommorow though after a week long lay off.



















Sorry for the double post...my mistake...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Ginault bracelet fits it pretty much perfectly. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Sea blue leather.




























Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



thejollywatcher said:


> Sea blue leather.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Outstanding watch and strap color combination. Well done.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Thanks Relo60!

This dial and watch is the most fun I've ever had mixing and matching with straps. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Quicksilver said:


> Ginault bracelet fits it pretty much perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont suppose they sell bracelets alone?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Quicksilver said:


> Ginault bracelet fits it pretty much perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As nice a fit as it is(well done by the way), I just feel like it's a lot of steel, a bit monotone with silver bezel maybe?, I feel the watch shines on strap


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



thejollywatcher said:


> Sea blue leather.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's really cool


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> As nice a fit as it is(well done by the way), I just feel like it's a lot of steel, a bit monotone with silver bezel maybe?, I feel the watch shines on strap


+1

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> As nice a fit as it is(well done by the way), I just feel like it's a lot of steel, a bit monotone with silver bezel maybe?, I feel the watch shines on strap


I agree but always nice to have options.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Really does look good with a bracelet. Lack of bracelet is a large part of what held me off buying one of these.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> I dont suppose they sell bracelets alone?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


No harm in asking John is usually very responsive to customer inquiries at Ginault

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



mplsabdullah said:


> Really does look good with a bracelet. Lack of bracelet is a large part of what held me off buying one of these.


+1

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Quicksilver said:


> No harm in asking John is usually very responsive to customer inquiries at Ginault


I believe it's been reported that Ginault will not sell the bracelet separately. But the good news is that, if the Ginault bracelet fits the Seaforth, then so should any 5-digit Sub replacement bracelet.

I also passed on the Seaforth due to lack of a bracelet ...


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Is there a sense for when the next round of orders is opening up?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



thejollywatcher said:


> Thanks Relo60!
> 
> This dial and watch is the most fun I've ever had mixing and matching with straps.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Yes, this watch hobby has created a fun, sub-hobby, collecting and "marrying" straps with watches.:-!


----------



## dharper90 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Jason, the owner of Halios, says he expects them to be out in October/November. Pastel will be the only color returning, and all the variants will have a date window.



thebuzz said:


> Is there a sense for when the next round of orders is opening up?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



dharper90 said:


> Jason, the owner of Halios, says he expects them to be out in October/November. Pastel will be the only color returning, and all the variants will have a date window.


Nice. In other words, everyone but pastel owners will maintain value. Good to know.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

^^ damnit. I wonder why he do dis, Me and my first world problems....


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*


__
http://instagr.am/p/BYuGu90lapv/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flagg82 (Aug 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I started getting into mechanical watches a few months too late and missed the opportunity to grab a Seaforth in the first round. If I can find one on the forum, I would still buy the black with gilt dial, sapphire bezel in a heartbeat.

But I will say, that dark blue with the orange GMT hand looks fantastic! Looks like it will have a 24-hr blue sapphire bezel too, which sounds really nice.

Fingers crossed I don't sleep through this opportunity when the pre-orders open up!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

well, there it is...

ETA 2824-2 with Date
Dark Blue Gloss / Pastel / Bahama Yellow / Grey (brushed i believe)

I had heard of the dark blue gloss with matching bezel. That one certainly has my interest. I think it is beautiful.

Oh man...going to be some hard decisions here. I love my sunburst blue but that inky midnight blue with sapphire bezel may be irresistible....


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

What's the price difference between the ETA and 9015/90s5? I would've liked a no date pastel but I guess I'll have to "settle" for the date version lol.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I wonder what movement the GMT will be...even more worried about the price!
A little sad the GMT won't be in yellow (but it will be in blue/grey).
Seeing the pastel with a date window that matches the dial will be interesting to see!

All in all I am excited to see what Jason is cooking up!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



househalfman said:


> What's the price difference between the ETA and 9015/90s5? I would've liked a no date pastel but I guess I'll have to "settle" for the date version lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Buried somewhere in all the Instagram comments I believe Jason said it "won't be much more".

My best guess $750USD. I could be well off though.

I wonder too with the demand if there will be more pieces in the series II?

Looking forward to hopefully seeing some prototypes soon.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



ConfusedOne said:


> I wonder what movement the GMT will be...even more worried about the price!
> A little sad the GMT won't be in yellow (but it will be in blue/grey).
> Seeing the pastel with a date window that matches the dial will be interesting to see!
> 
> All in all I am excited to see what Jason is cooking up!


The comments are a mess lol. But I think somewhere in there jason confirmed it will be an eta 2893-2. Maybe read that wrong though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



dsquared24 said:


> The comments are a mess lol. But I think somewhere in there jason confirmed it will be an eta 2893-2. Maybe read that wrong though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope. You read it right.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'm in for yellow! But damn the gmt version not coming in that color :/ would've opted gmt for sure otherwise...
Still doubting on fixed or 12h bezel. Love the look of fixed, but without gmt hand 12h bezel is the next best thing functionally... Torn...
Someone who has both who can show a 12h bezel and fixed next to each other?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Love that gmt. That just destroyed whatever tiny bit of self control was keeping me from buying the seaforth in the first place.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## climbsmountains86 (Apr 12, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Dark blue with date and perfect size? Just picked up a grail PO but man I'm on this for sure!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## janusspiritius (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

was thinking about getting the magrette, hard decisions to make..


----------



## CanadaGus (May 12, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I have the Series 1 blue-dial with steel 12-hour bezel. I ordered it because it was as close to a GMT as I thought the Seaforth was going to get!

I'm not upset... because I definitely am going to try and grab a blue-dial GMT from Series 2. That just looks fantastic!

But now I just wish I'd ordered a different bezel/dial configuration for my Series 1. Kind of pointless to have a blue-dial 12-hour bezel and a blue dial 24-hour bezel GMT. At least in my opinion.

Regardless; God damn!!! Jason and Halios are absolutely killing it with the Seaforth. I don't know if he wants to make Halios a bigger company, but demand for the Seaforth is definitely here! This is a killer watch. I'd say the watch of 2017.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Well, looks like I'll be entering the Halios lottery for a dark blue.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



thejollywatcher said:


> Sea blue leather.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think this is near perfect but reckon it would look even cooler on a polished blue stingray strap.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Luminated said:


> Think this is near perfect but reckon it would look even cooler on a polished blue stingray strap.


I've been thinking of getting a stingray from Combat Straps but haven't been able to make up my mind which one yet...a few different looks appeal to me at the moment.

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I am a little bummed about the date being added. I prefer watches omit date unless the reserve is over 60 hours.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



thejollywatcher said:


> I've been thinking of getting a stingray from Combat Straps but haven't been able to make up my mind which one yet...a few different looks appeal to me at the moment.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


I've a polished blue one without any stitching awaiting the new BoldR Odyssey Blue.


----------



## DrFidget (May 14, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



ConfusedOne said:


> I wonder what movement the GMT will be...even more worried about the price!


If it is the 2893 movement, I would be extremely surprised if the pricing remained at ~$750. Very roughly, you can get a Miyota 90S5 for $90, an ETA 2824 for ~$200, and a 2893 for ~$300. Hard to imagine there is enough of a margin or economy of scale (especially when Jason said that the GMT version would be "limited") to keep the cost as low as the first series.

That said, a series 2 GMT may just be the best travel watch ever made, and the assault on my wallet continues.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I was thinking $750 for the 3 hand 2824-2 but as I said I could be way off.

I have no idea what the GMT will click on at.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

No, because of the addition of the date. If you're not going to flip it why worry about value?



Robotaz said:


> Nice. In other words, everyone but pastel owners will maintain value. Good to know.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

The *true* no-date was about 30% of the appeal for me. I should have tried harder to get in on the first edition. Oh well. I think I'll pass on the date version as I already have this in my collection:


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I know Farer's gmt autos use a 2893 and they're priced around $1400 IIRC. That's the only micro brand offhand I can think of that uses a 2893. Farer's 2824 models are about $1025. I don't think Farer is making a huge margin on their watches so I'd think the Halios pricing would be similar. Even if you think the Farer three handers are overpriced, you'd probably see a similar price ratio between the Halios 2824 and 2893 versions. Assuming the guess above that the seaforth 2824 will be $750 is correct, that puts the Seaforth 2893 at around $1025.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Steinhart and squale both use a 2893 in their GMT watches. Both offer bracelets. The steinhart is generally priced significantly lower and the squale is $750-$800.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> Steinhart and squale both use a 2893 in their GMT watches. Both offer bracelets. The steinhart is generally priced significantly lower and the squale is $750-$800.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I think Steinhart and Squale are substantially larger operations than Halios, which keeps their pricing down. Based on the Series I Seaforth pricing, you'd have to think the Gmt will be at least around $1000 for Jason to be making any money.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



MrDanno said:


> I think Steinhart and Squale are substantially larger operations than Halios, which keeps their pricing down. Based on the Series I Seaforth pricing, you'd have to think the Gmt will be at least around $1000 for Jason to be making any money.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


You are probably right, but Raven is releasing a 2824 watch for $550 so it can be done (non gmt). I'm sure Halios will try to keep it as low as possible. He is connected enough to his customer base to know price matters.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



MrDanno said:


> I think Steinhart and Squale are substantially larger operations than Halios, which keeps their pricing down. Based on the Series I Seaforth pricing, you'd have to think the Gmt will be at least around $1000 for Jason to be making any money.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


And will later be selling on ebay for $2000


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



MrDanno said:


> I think Steinhart and Squale are substantially larger operations than Halios, which keeps their pricing down. Based on the Series I Seaforth pricing, you'd have to think the Gmt will be at least around $1000 for Jason to be making any money.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


There will probably be some built in discounting since Jason has the bulk of development overhead paid off with the first round.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Quality time with the seaforth after work. 
The sunburst really is nice. I need to be content with what I have and not lust after the series 2 blue.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Series 1 sold for $700 with the 90s5; does that mean that the 2824s will sell for ~$900?? Just typing that already hurt my wallet.

Now I gotta check my watch box to see which ones next to go lol.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I want the GMT, but I also want to try the smooth bezel, but it seems like kinda pointless to have the GMT with out a bezel???? First world problems.


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

You can always keep a no date watch lying around.

But a watch with a date will eventually replace a watch or it gets replaced.

In this case the 2824 is going to replace one of your existing watch.

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

As I said far earlier in this thread, I expect the GMT version to hit the 1000€ threshold.

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



AVS_Racing said:


> I want the GMT, but I also want to try the smooth bezel, but it seems like kinda pointless to have the GMT with out a bezel???? First world problems.


Why? If you look at the instagram pic, the 24h scale is on the rehaut of the dial. So no bezel needed 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Quicksilver said:


> Ginault bracelet fits it pretty much perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks amazing on it

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



MrDanno said:


> I know Farer's gmt autos use a 2893 and they're priced around $1400 IIRC. That's the only micro brand offhand I can think of that uses a 2893. Farer's 2824 models are about $1025. I don't think Farer is making a huge margin on their watches so I'd think the Halios pricing would be similar. Even if you think the Farer three handers are overpriced, you'd probably see a similar price ratio between the Halios 2824 and 2893 versions. Assuming the guess above that the seaforth 2824 will be $750 is correct, that puts the Seaforth 2893 at around $1025.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Farer aren't cheap but Swiss manufacture/assembly does increase cost. Archimede does the gmt 2893 watch at 1k, which is amazing with German labor cost and case actually made in Germany.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



MrDanno said:


> I think Steinhart and Squale are substantially larger operations than Halios, which keeps their pricing down. Based on the Series I Seaforth pricing, you'd have to think the Gmt will be at least around $1000 for Jason to be making any money.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


That's my guess too. 800 ish for eta 2824 and 950-1000 for eta 2893. He is reusing the same case so new design or tooling costs. However new dials and more $ mvts.


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> Farer aren't cheap but Swiss manufacture/assembly does increase cost. Archimede does the gmt 2893 watch at 1k, which is amazing with German labor cost and case actually made in Germany.


Archimede is very under appreciated as far as value for money goes imo.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'm not suggesting that this is equivalent in any way or that both companies share the same business model which I don't believe they do.

But it's just another point of reference. Obris Morgan has a new diver coming out with rather appealing case design in my eyes for $379 with an ETA. Which is nothing new for them because as a brand they have consistently had astonishingly High bang for the buck for every release that they have done today. But they've also been accused of having very poor communication with their future and current customers so I guess there's a trade-off.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=44039429

My only point is that a watch with an ETA movement from a micro brand does not necessarily have to cost $800.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Jason deserves to eat and pay his mortgage.

IMO his brand stands out for the original designs and outstanding service. My Pelagos has an ETA and the upcoming ETA seaforths will be way less than the Tudor. My point is, there is more to the value of a watch than just the movement.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



poisonwazthecure said:


> Jason deserves to eat and pay his mortgage.
> 
> IMO his brand stands out for the original designs and outstanding service. My Pelagos has an ETA and the upcoming ETA seaforths will be way less than the Tudor. My point is, there is more to the value of a watch than just the movement.


I don't think anyone is complaining about cost or choice of movement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Im kind of bummed that Jason is doing a second run of the pastel with an eta movememt. Kind of feels like mine is going to drop in value as soon as these hit.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

So you're selling your watch? Why else would you care? The new one will have a date function so it will be different



hikeNbike said:


> Im kind of bummed that Jason is doing a second run of the pastel with an eta movememt. Kind of feels like mine is going to drop in value as soon as these hit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Robotaz said:


> I don't think anyone is complaining about cost or choice of movement.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh I see that now. Looks like the fanboy in me has an itchy trigger finger.


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

If it has a 5-55 bezel and you want to sell it for what you paid for it, PM me!


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



hikeNbike said:


> Im kind of bummed that Jason is doing a second run of the pastel with an eta movememt. Kind of feels like mine is going to drop in value as soon as these hit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I'll trade you my 2824 if I get to be one of the lucky ones to get one. I much prefer a no date version over even an ETA.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



poisonwazthecure said:


> Jason deserves to eat and pay his mortgage.
> 
> IMO his brand stands out for the original designs and outstanding service. My Pelagos has an ETA and the upcoming ETA seaforths will be way less than the Tudor. My point is, there is more to the value of a watch than just the movement.


Agreed.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## edotkim (Jan 1, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



hikeNbike said:


> Im kind of bummed that Jason is doing a second run of the pastel with an eta movememt. Kind of feels like mine is going to drop in value as soon as these hit.


It'll be interesting to see what happens after this second run of the Seaforth drops. My guess is our original run with the Miyota movement (I purchased the gilt dial configuration with the 12-hour bezel) will continue to hold their value, first, because there are so few of them out in the world, and, second, because a lot of us WIS-types prefer a no-date dial.

Particularly given how much love there's been for the gen-1 pastel dial in the watch enthusiast community, I'm willing to bet that your watch won't drop in value at all. And, you'll always be able to say that you have a gen-1 model! ;-)


----------



## edotkim (Jan 1, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



CanadaGus said:


> I have the Series 1 blue-dial with steel 12-hour bezel. I ordered it because it was as close to a GMT as I thought the Seaforth was going to get!
> 
> I'm not upset... because I definitely am going to try and grab a blue-dial GMT from Series 2. That just looks fantastic!
> 
> ...


Man, I am in almost the exact same boat. I ordered a Series 1 Seaforth with the gilt dial and 12-hour bezel because I travel a lot and really like the ability to track a second time zone. Knowing what I know now, I think I would have gone for a fixed bezel configuration and then purchased the upcoming Seaforth GMT with a 24-hour bezel.

That being said, I love my current Seaforth and, for the price, it's essentially my perfect watch, so I really can't complain. I'm also a big fan of the no-date dial, so that's a big point in favor of the Series 1.

All in all, I agree with you that the Seaforth is the watch of 2017 for us WIS types-even if the Series 2 doesn't make out this calendar year. Speaking of which, I know this is selfish of me, but I actually hope Jason ends up pushing out the Series 2 until early next year; that would work a lot better for my bank account. ;-)


----------



## Proco2020 (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Stumbled on this thread via another forum but started nodding about date comment as I swap watches so often the date is a pain and often isn't set until half way through the day.


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



edotkim said:


> It'll be interesting to see what happens after this second run of the Seaforth drops. My guess is our original run with the Miyota movement (I purchased the gilt dial configuration with the 12-hour bezel) will continue to hold their value, first, because there are so few of them out in the world, and, second, because a lot of us WIS-types prefer a no-date dial.
> 
> Particularly given how much love there's been for the gen-1 pastel dial in the watch enthusiast community, I'm willing to bet that your watch won't drop in value at all. And, you'll always be able to say that you have a gen-1 model! ;-)


Hope your right. Love the watch and feel like its a keeper. Id like to get a gen 2. Fixed bezel yellow or blue sapphire bezel eill have to see if money allows. That gilt dial you have is a beauty

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## edotkim (Jan 1, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



hikeNbike said:


> Hope your right. Love the watch and feel like its a keeper. Id like to get a gen 2. Fixed bezel yellow or blue sapphire bezel eill have to see if money allows. That gilt dial you have is a beauty


Thanks man, and since you mentioned it, here's a shot of the watch on an Erika's Originals Black Ops MN Strap (couldn't help showing off ;-). As much as I love the straps that come with the Seaforth, I've yet to find anything that can match the comfort of Erika's MN Straps.


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I also would happily take the no date version off someone's hands.

More and more you hear people taking about Halios holding their value, which seems to indicate that more and more people are buying these to flip them. Kinda bums me out as someone who doesn't keep up with the forum or Jason's social media enough to just order a watch I plan on keeping (regardless of a couple hundred bucks in appreciation).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdengr (Sep 17, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Just a quick weigh in...

I have a gilt/sapphire Seaforth, I am the first owner. Ever since the watch was announced I was of the sort that thought it would look better with a date. Something about the date complication makes a watch a complete tool watch, by my standards. I've worn my Gen 1 since I received it, and I can't bear to take it off my wrist. I'm a believer in simplicity now.

Having seen the renders of the Gen II variants, I've been especially jealous. Not so much since I know gilt won't be an option, but of the date and GMT variants. I've been imagining what a Grey dial/sapphire bezel with date would look like on my wrist. Not to mention the seemingly orange "Seaforth" print on the new dial? Flawless.

Will I get a Gen II? I will try my hardest, but I'm genuinely torn as to whether I would get rid of my Gen I. It's grown on me quite a bit. If I was to get the Gen II variant I wanted I would probably sell the Gen I without hesitation.

That being said, if the opposite was true and I didn't get a place in the pre-order for round 2...I wouldn't be disappointed in the outcome. I'm happy to own something that still is unique and has its place in history. It's probably the most handsome watch i've ever owned, and this is coming from someone who has bought and sold an ETA Black Bay and Speedy Pro. It's always going to be unique.

To the forthcoming owners of Gen II, I'm jealous but excited for you to experience getting a Halios box and opening it for the first time. For the Gen I owners who are in doubt, enjoy what you have. It won't be around again and if you let it go it'll probably be hard to get back.

/rant!

Looking forward to more shots of the Gen II in the future!


----------



## mralastor (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Has anyone seen a pastel dial with black sapphire bezel? There are supposed to be a couple out there but i haven't seen them

- from Alastor, with love


----------



## L8foregolf (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



mralastor said:


> Has anyone seen a pastel dial with black sapphire bezel? There are supposed to be a couple out there but i haven't seen them
> 
> - from Alastor, with love


https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/halios-seaforth-teaser-3475145-141.html

Page 141 has a pic of the black/pastel


----------



## mralastor (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



L8foregolf said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/halios-seaforth-teaser-3475145-141.html
> 
> Page 141 has a pic of the black/pastel


Thanks so much!

- from Alastor, with love


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

So, blue with date will look something like this?


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Wow! I was going to ask about the quality of the seaforth but after reading 30+ pages I think there's no point in asking anymore! I don't remember any other watch in this forum that has received such a triumphant reception. Looking forward to the date version presentation.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Still dominating wrist time in our first rain in 2 months.














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



thebuzz said:


> More and more you hear people taking about Halios holding their value...


It's been going on for years. Unless you're an industry insider, I'd recommend watching.

Actually, a watch industry insider probably needs to watch the Halios phenomenon more than anyone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xherion (Jun 29, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Is there any pic released for the grey dial?
couldn't find it in instagram either.


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



xherion said:


> Is there any pic released for the grey dial?
> couldn't find it in instagram either.


Not yet.

Jason noted on instagram grey is a deceptively tricky color to get right and waiting on protos to post pics of the grey.

Best,
C


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I am hoping the grey dial will look similar to this!
Regardless if I am lucky and save enough money to buy my first Halios it will likely be the Pastel/Banana Yellow Sapphire Bezel.
Even if I can't afford one I will still keep watching and I am still hyped for what Jason makes!


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



ConfusedOne said:


> I am hoping the grey dial will look similar to this!
> Regardless if I am lucky and save enough money to buy my first Halios it will likely be the Pastel/Banana Yellow Sapphire Bezel.
> Even if I can't afford one I will still keep watching and I am still hyped for what Jason makes!
> 
> View attachment 12494873


I think they're all going to be glossy dials, no starburst. A gray starburst would be awesome though, I really liked the gray Laguna 2s.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Has anyone been able to try a Parnis or Tisell bracelet on their Seaforth?

If the Ocean Rover works well I'm curious if the Parnis or Tisell endlinks would work.


----------



## chenpofu (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I agree with much of your sentiment. I have a pastel blue with steel bezel, and wear it quite a bit since I got it, but now I am seriously considering the GMT in gray dial. In the end I probably won't, just because I don't want to get rid of the one I already have, and really don't need two seaforth.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



chenpofu said:


> I agree with much of your sentiment. I have a pastel blue with steel bezel, and wear it quite a bit since I got it, but now I am seriously considering the GMT in gray dial. In the end I probably won't, just because I don't want to get rid of the one I already have, and really don't need two seaforth.


I'm in for a grey GMT, sold my sunburst blue fixie to make room

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

lol, fixie. That's cute.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Apologies if this is bad form and I'll gladly edit this post if it is but does anyone have any spare Halios straps they are willing to sell? Specifically for the black/gilt one and especially if new.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



dsquared24 said:


> Apologies if this is bad form and I'll gladly edit this post if it is but does anyone have any spare Halios straps they are willing to sell? Specifically for the black/gilt one and especially if new.


Jason seems more than open to working with people I am sure he would be your best bet. He seems nothing if not super helpful to customers.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



JLS36 said:


> Jason seems more than open to working with people I am sure he would be your best bet. He seems nothing if not super helpful to customers.


I actually did contact Jason. Unfortunately he didn't have any left. But he was extremely helpful and went above and beyond my expectations.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi.bloke (May 8, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Pretty sure I like the canvas as much, if not more that the mesh.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Thanks for sharing your pics and straps!

I agree with I believe it was Jeepdad who said it looks better on a strap than bracelet, as it is too much steel.

My guess is that the sapphire bezel versions would look a little better on a bracelet than the all steel versions.

Now that said, it overall looks excellent on pretty much anything tHe above photos show how versatile it is. Not many watches could pull off either canvas or shark mesh, let alone the host of other straps we have seen here from the routine to the exotic. Be interested to see it on a tighter Milanese style mesh too.

My phenomenato is supposed to ship this week () and I am look forward to trying the blue on blue, hopefully it's worth the wait and cost.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Here are a few different looks from Jason









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



kiwi.bloke said:


> Pretty sure I like the canvas as much, if not more that the mesh.


For sure. That Canvas rocks 
Not a fan of the mesh on it personally


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

That's uber hot


----------



## ApexRex (May 29, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Who makes a good canvas strap? DAS is an obvious answer but the waitlist kills that idea. Does anyone make an "off the shelf" piece that's decent?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petethegreek (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Messing around with some straps and found out the curved ends of the Sinn 20mm rubber / silicone strap seems to fit like a glove!


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



ApexRex said:


> Who makes a good canvas strap? DAS is an obvious answer but the waitlist kills that idea. Does anyone make an "off the shelf" piece that's decent?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Patrik at Clover Straps is affordable and usually turns things around in 4-6 weeks:


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Thanks for sharing your pics and straps!
> 
> I agree with I believe it was Jeepdad who said it looks better on a strap than bracelet, as it is too much steel.
> 
> ...


Here it is on a Staib mesh.










I enjoy it on all types of straps including mesh and my Ginault bracelet. Having options is great and while it may be too much steel to some to me it's a very clean look that I enjoy wearing some times.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



uvalaw2005 said:


> Patrik at Clover Straps is affordable and usually turns things around in 4-6 weeks:


I've never liked that particular NTH watch until this pic. Nice! (Seaforth looks great too.)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



uvalaw2005 said:


> Patrik at Clover Straps is affordable and usually turns things around in 4-6 weeks:


Those are great combos. You paired them well as usual and great photos 
He should really bring the stitching out towards the edges.


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



ApexRex said:


> Who makes a good canvas strap? DAS is an obvious answer but the waitlist kills that idea. Does anyone make an "off the shelf" piece that's decent?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Besides Clover Straps I also highly recommend Matt @ Handmade99









and Joe @ Diabolique Straps.









Both make amazing all-canvas straps.


----------



## repeaterbeater (Aug 16, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Those canvas straps are really nice!


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



WastedYears said:


> Besides Clover Straps I also highly recommend Matt @ Handmade99
> 
> View attachment 12507487
> 
> ...


Cool, those straps from Matt look really good! Thanks for sharing 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



WastedYears said:


> Besides Clover Straps I also highly recommend Matt @ Handmade99
> 
> View attachment 12507487
> 
> ...


I love that strap on the speedy great combo.

Jossip from Diaboliq strap is a great guy. Makes nice leather straps too


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

On the canvas front the Zulu diver straps are nice and affordable as well. They also do a bit better with water.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Blue PhenomeNATO.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Seriously the Haveston straps are as good as people say. Sits well on the wrist and no man bun involved. Just wish they'd come up with solids in seat belt materials.


----------



## ApexRex (May 29, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Tanjecterly said:


> Seriously the Haveston straps are as good as people say. Sits well on the wrist and no man bun involved. Just wish they'd come up with solids in seat belt materials.


That's awesome! Mine hasn't come in yet, but that's a very handsome combo. Nice choice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Tanjecterly

Looks great! Thanks for sharing.

i am still waiting for my blue phenomenato to ship (I think...).

Any chance of a couple more pics of it especially in different lights? What do you think is it a good match?

Cheers


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

^^^^ I think the blue phenomeNATO is a good match to the blue here. You'll be happy you got it.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Makes it look very dressy

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

This one's for you, boatswain, different lighting and all.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I was on the fence regarding this other Haveston strap that I had ordered along with my blue Haveston strap but I saw that Jason had it on a black Seaforth in Instagram. That spurred me to try it on and I have to say I think this one also looks very nice on my blue.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Thanks for the effort Tanjectely! Much appreciated.

It does look like a great match.

Hopefully I can do a good job trimming down to a single pass though because for me the full NATO look is a bit too bulky especially on a sleek watch like the seaforth. However I know it does look good on a NATO and suits many people.

I've read that the phenomenato is a bit thinner than some NATOs which I hope is true to keep the bulk down. If it is a bit thicker than my Eulit perlon that would be perfect.

Is it fairly supple?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

The phenomeNato is thin and supple. I think it's one of the best materials around.


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Anyone have any suggestions for a waterproof black leather strap for my fixed sunburst blue seaforth? I wear shirt and tie for work, so need it to fit in there, but I'd also like something i don't have to worry about sweating on or getting a little wet. The Hirsh performance straps seem nice, but pricey. But if the quality is there I'm not afraid to spend close to 100 usd. https://www.hirschstraps.com/collections/hirsch-performance-straps

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



MrDanno said:


> Anyone have any suggestions for a waterproof black leather strap for my fixed sunburst blue seaforth? I wear shirt and tie for work, so need it to fit in there, but I'd also like something i don't have to worry about sweating on or getting a little wet. The Hirsh performance straps seem nice, but pricey. But if the quality is there I'm not afraid to spend close to 100 usd. https://www.hirschstraps.com/collections/hirsch-performance-straps
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Hirsch grand duke or mariner

Hadley roma ms784

But hirsch is great quality from my experience










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ApexRex (May 29, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Finally got my Haveston strap in and on the Seaforth. Just like Tanjecterly and others have said, it's a fantastic strap. And while this is a poor quality picture, it goes so well with the sunburst blue.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

For the guys with the fixed and metal bezel do you notice any scratches on it? You probably won't wear the watch hard but metal bezels seems to scratch very easily in my experience


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Has Jason ever mentioned why no bracelet was offered with these? Any mention of a possible bracelet on the second run?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



mplsabdullah said:


> Has Jason ever mentioned why no bracelet was offered with these? Any mention of a possible bracelet on the second run?


I don't know all Jason's reasons but I think he never intended for this watch to have a bracelet from some comments he made a long long time ago on IG. But my experience with peeking over Doug's shoulder on the 62MWW project is that bracelets have a large MOQ and unless you are sure that you can sell all of then you have to pass on the proportional cost of the excess inventory to the end consumer. in other words it probably would be a really expensive bracelet for the Seaforth. I think MOQ for bracelets are in the 500 piece range when you are asking for custom fitted endlinks and such.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> I don't know all Jason's reasons but I think he never intended for this watch to have a bracelet from some comments he made a long long time ago on IG. But my experience with peeking over Doug's shoulder on the 62MWW project is that bracelets have a large MOQ and unless you are sure that you can sell all of then you have to pass on the proportional cost of the excess inventory to the end consumer. in other words it probably would be a really expensive bracelet for the Seaforth. I think MOQ for bracelets are in the 500 piece range when you are asking for custom fitted endlinks and such.


Thanks for the reply. The lack of bracelet is what really held me off on the first run. Straps rarely work out for me. They look great on others however I can never seem to find the "right" one for me. Have a few watches that had no bracelet option and I like the watches enough to keep them so maybe the seaforth will be another.


----------



## ApexRex (May 29, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I noticed today that after wearing the Seaforth for 3 days in a row that it is now running about 33 seconds fast. This seems like a bit much, but have never had to file a warranty claim before. Is there something else I should do or check before contacting Jason about warranty service?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## AeroDynamik (Oct 17, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

According to the Miyota spec sheet this is okay, accuracy is quoted at -10 to +30 seconds per day. Thankfully, running fast is better than slow, the crown can be pulled occasionally to re-sync. 
http://miyotamovement.com/pdf/spec_90S5.pdf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ApexRex (May 29, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Thanks for the info! That makes sense, and since I haven't been checking each day I guess I shouldn't worry too much about it. I'll keep an eye on it, but all seems normal. Thanks everyone, carry on...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Ready for the weekend










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



ApexRex said:


> I noticed today that after wearing the Seaforth for 3 days in a row that it is now running about 33 seconds fast. This seems like a bit much, but have never had to file a warranty claim before. Is there something else I should do or check before contacting Jason about warranty service?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


Have you tried leaving it on its side at night - crown up or down? Mine runs better that way (else it's +8/+10 a day).


----------



## BFC28 (May 8, 2013)

I got mine more than a month ago. It kept losing times (not sec but mins) when strapped on wrist & I even noticed the second hand stopped moving. Email to Jason & he arranged a local watchmaker to replace it with a new movement. The repair slip stated BS broke, I guess it meant the balance spring. Got it back on Thursday & everything is good. Anyway great CS by Jason.


----------



## Sirbusman (Oct 11, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

My bro made me a leather strap and QC on his diver this moment. Will put these on my halios later. Stay tuned  #chi_attic









Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*










Haven't worn it in about a week. Man what a great watch to come back to. Comfortable, stylish, quality.

For now I feel content with my series 1. For now...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

What a great piece. While being on the process of gathering funds for the second run of the Seaforth I got a message from the European dealer of Halios saying that the price of the new Seaforth is going to increase a bit due to the improved movement. That was something to be expected of course. So if anybody has any experience from a seiko shogun I would like to ask how does the seaforth hold up against that particular seiko? I know they are relatively different watches but any opinion is appreciated


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Couldn't resist another pic...










This watch makes me smile, which is the whole point really once we get past the basic functions of a timepiece and start paying more than we need to get something reliable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Larry23 said:


> What a great piece. While being on the process of gathering funds for the second run of the Seaforth I got a message from the European dealer of Halios saying that the price of the new Seaforth is going to increase a bit due to the improved movement. That was something to be expected of course. So if anybody has any experience from a seiko shogun I would like to ask how does the seaforth hold up against that particular seiko? I know they are relatively different watches but any opinion is appreciated


European dealer? Didn't know halios sells their watches at other places than their own website?
You have a link to that? Might be interesting, since I'm located in the Netherlands.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Larry23 said:


> What a great piece. While being on the process of gathering funds for the second run of the Seaforth I got a message from the European dealer of Halios saying that the price of the new Seaforth is going to increase a bit due to the improved movement. That was something to be expected of course. So if anybody has any experience from a seiko shogun I would like to ask how does the seaforth hold up against that particular seiko? I know they are relatively different watches but any opinion is appreciated


Too different to randomly compare. What aspects would you like to know about?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Wimads said:


> European dealer? Didn't know halios sells their watches at other places than their own website?
> You have a link to that? Might be interesting, since I'm located in the Netherlands.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


It's called Forasec. Search their website and they also have Facebook and Instagram


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> Too different to randomly compare. What aspects would you like to know about?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Too different indeed I know..Overall quality maybe. I know Seiko JDM models are fantastic and on the other hand Jason provides excellent craftsmanship but unfortunately it's impossible for me to see one of them from up close. My question is probably too random I guess so never mind


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Larry23 said:


> It's called Forasec. Search their website and they also have Facebook and Instagram


Thanks!

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Wearing it today.


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Wimads said:


> European dealer? Didn't know halios sells their watches at other places than their own website?
> You have a link to that? Might be interesting, since I'm located in the Netherlands.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Forasec is actually located in Netherlands ! ))
Stephan the owner is a true fair gentleman and provides absolutely excellent service !!


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



s.z said:


> Forasec is actually located in Netherlands ! ))
> Stephan the owner is a true fair gentleman and provides absolutely excellent service !!


Cool, will look into it

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyjai92 (Dec 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Does anyone own the fixed bezel with a sunburst blue dial? Love to see more photos of it

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

when is the new one coming? I am waiting to get the pastel blue one.


----------



## dr4ugen (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Hello guys, have anyone attempted to remove the bezel on these? I now have a sapphire bezel / black dial and a steel bezel / gilt dial. Want to swap bezels. I've noticed that it sits very tight against the case and I'm a little worried to damage something..


----------



## tommyjai92 (Dec 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



wuyeah said:


> when is the new one coming? I am waiting to get the pastel blue one.


I think prototypes are rumoured to be on display at the 'wind up' fair hosted by worn and wound Oct 27 to 29th. However, presales aren't expected until November..

Do correct me if I'm wrong

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



tommyjai92 said:


> I think prototypes are rumoured to be on display at the 'wind up' fair hosted by worn and wound Oct 27 to 29th. However, presales aren't expected until November..
> 
> Do correct me if I'm wrong
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thanks my friend. I am not so patiently waiting for it.


----------



## tommyjai92 (Dec 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



wuyeah said:


> Thanks my friend. I am not so patiently waiting for it.


Haha same here, which one are you looking to buy?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



tommyjai92 said:


> Haha same here, which one are you looking to buy?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


My current ranking (which will change a million times)

1. Blue GMT with blue bezel 
2. Grey GMT with black bezel
3. Grey GMT fixed bezel 
4. Blue GMT steel bezel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



tommyjai92 said:


> Haha same here, which one are you looking to buy?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Just one. Fall in love at first sight.


----------



## BubbleFree (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Absolutely love my Seaforth. Wanted a gilt/sapphire bezel at first, but ended with the fixed blue. The blue is the best I have seen in a lot of watches. Man it's gorgeous! A lot of people talked about the matching crown and bezel edge. Well, the fixed bezel has a small polished line on the outside that is matching the crown guard polished line perfectly. Not mentioning the inside polished beveled edge of the bezel. This watch truly speaks with the details whichever version you are getting.










Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## BubbleFree (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Better colors 









Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## DrFidget (May 14, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



BubbleFree said:


> Better colors
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was agonizing over getting this version or the sunburst blue with the steel diver's bezel. I ended up getting the one with the divers bezel, but this picture is seriously making me doubt my choice. Great watch!


----------



## BubbleFree (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I am glad I grab a sunburst while it was possible. Maybe they will come back in the third series.

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Caught the Haveston Carrier bug and got one with bead blasted hardware.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## BubbleFree (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Look nice! Not sure about bead blasted though.

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



BubbleFree said:


> Look nice! Not sure about bead blasted though.
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


The only options are polished or bead blasted. At least so far. Wish brushed was available. I don't like polished hardware so bead blasted it was.

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## BubbleFree (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Oo I see.

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## BubbleFree (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Does anyone have a MkII nassau/kingston bracelet and can try it on the Seaforth?

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BubbleFree (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Fixie on admiralty nato.










Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Those fixies look stunning. Eagerly awaiting prototype pics of the second run. If the fixed bezel setup looks as nice on yellow as it does on the sunburst blue, I will be in definitely. 
Right now also considering the new 42mm magrette moana - pics on the yellow seaforth will be deciding factor between the two.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## BubbleFree (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Had my dad bought the blue moana. Was too big for me, but he is used to wear 44+ watch. It will be his first good automatic watch. The only other automatic he had was a invicta... The 42 is a beautiful piece too.

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

From ig









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ApexRex (May 29, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> From ig
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I like the orange accent on the gray with ceramic dial. I think the metal bezel is too much gray. I also wish it had some other orange accent, like the seconds hand... I don't know. Looks pretty interesting though!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



ApexRex said:


> I also wish it had some other orange accent, like the seconds hand...


.....or a GMT hand

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ApexRex (May 29, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> .....or a GMT hand
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


And that's why they pay you the big bucks!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Evening with the seaforth










Looks like my phenomeNato is almost here. Excited to try another strap soon. Though still very happy on eulit black.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



BubbleFree said:


> Better colors
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My favorite version


----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

^^^Agreed. It's a good looking watch.


----------



## sjoe (Sep 28, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Not really feeling the grey.. I had great expectations for this one but it looks too matte and boring for my taste. :-(

I had hoped for something like the attached photo, of a grey sunburst dial (a mock-up I made in PS). It needs a bit of bling! (IMO)








However, I look forward to acquiring one of the blue shiny dials of Series II. And hopefully I will get another chance of a gilt sapphire in the third run (!) 🙏🙏🙏

(Since I basically have had this particular thread as a tab in my browser since July I figured I could very well just register an account. I truly appreciate all the photos you guys post of your Seaforths, they are the highlights of my day on the interweb)


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



sjoe said:


> Not really feeling the grey.. I had great expectations for this one but it looks too matte and boring for my taste. :-(
> 
> I had hoped for something like the attached photo, of a grey sunburst dial (a mock-up I made in PS). It needs a bit of bling! (IMO)


That's just a cad drawing. I would wait to see one in person, or at least real pictures, before making up your mind.


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Somehow i knew that a light grey would appear, it was in the air for me ))

Different people have different tastes, so here is what i think:
This grey dial gives a feel that the watch is a one piece made, like it is cut from stone or made of one piece of metal or whatever. 
Also seems like it has a fresh interesting texture with fine details, so it will probably have a great pop in real life. 
It also gives the watch that lightness appropriate for these masculine lugs and overall design. 
It is only a render and will look really good in person.

Made with an exquisite feel i can say


----------



## jomal66 (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Cool mock-up you did there. That looks pretty nice.

I'm also a bit disappointed with this grey. Was hoping for the same tobacco grey as used on the Tropik...maybe with gilt hands/markers. I'd love to see some more matte dial options (in standard colors) in future runs.

That being said, it's an awesome watch and I feel lucky to have my blue/fixed. Can't wait to see actual pics of the new offerings.


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Let's just not rush into assumptions based on a computer rendering. There's a lot a computer drawing can't show. Such as the details and the depth of the dial. Or light and the way it reflects on the case and dial. Which in my opinion are the most charming features. 
To be honest I'm glad that Jason decided to present a grey like that and not the typical dark grey.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I bought the gilt fixed bezel and I am in LOVE w the watch. Do people know if he will offer this one again in round 2? I wouldn't mind getting it w the ETA inside....










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



warsh said:


> I bought the gilt fixed bezel and I am in LOVE w the watch. Do people know if he will offer this one again in round 2? I wouldn't mind getting it w the ETA inside....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No unfortunately not. He said there are going to be 4 options. Grey, dark blue, pastel and yellow


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



warsh said:


> I bought the gilt fixed bezel and I am in LOVE w the watch. Do people know if he will offer this one again in round 2? I wouldn't mind getting it w the ETA inside....


fixie is so clean ! especially with dark dial, and that blue glare on black - just perfect !

how's the accuracy in yours ? do you have any issues with miyota now ?
if it is good, why do you say you wish an eta except for date or gmt needs, it is already your watch i mean. that comes along with you and collects life moments with you. with great reliability of movement, one click crown action and which is not afraid of manual winding = robustness for ages. 
get me right i just want to tell you have a friend on your wrist already according to how you presented it. i do not really know what stands behind wishing eta for you


----------



## BubbleFree (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

100% agree with you. ETA is good and reliable, but over rated by the swiss market IMHO. Japanese are as precise and disciplined as swiss people when it comes to work, if not more. I am sure this "new" Miyota 90S5 is well tested in laboratory and is made of good reliable materials. Time will tell here. I also found the sweep of the second hand to be a bit more smooth than the ETA or Stelitta one.


----------



## sjoe (Sep 28, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

(tried posting this before, but somehow did not show up, sorry if double post)

As I was playing around in photoshop trying to make myself an image of the upcoming Seaforth and pairing it with different straps I ended up modifying some of the aesthetics of the watch. Resulting in a PVD Seaforth. And I want one! - NOW! :-x







(take the mock-up with a grain of salt in terms of proportions and such)

What do you guys think?  I find the PVD mod incredibly appealing and fitting. I am almost considering looking for aftermarket options.


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



sjoe said:


> (tried posting this before, but somehow did not show up, sorry if double post)
> 
> As I was playing around in photoshop trying to make myself an image of the upcoming Seaforth and pairing it with different straps I ended up modifying some of the aesthetics of the watch. Resulting in a PVD Seaforth. And I want one! - NOW! :-x
> View attachment 12551285
> ...


I think even without the PVD, that strap would look awesome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Looks really sweet ! And even in PVD version i would go with black .

But i suppose it gets that rugged feel of the watch which Jason was not putting in it in series 1 and 2. They feel more elegant, classic and a bit retro being timeless, sporty and solid )

Who knows, who knows ...with such sweet concept this may come to life !


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Grey


----------



## DrFidget (May 14, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Looks like Jason just got the new prototypes!


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



DrFidget said:


> Looks like Jason just got the new prototypes!
> 
> View attachment 12554795











Love it! Looks like the Crepas yellow, which is perfect.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Hmm a yellow gmt sounds interesting. Be I recall gmt is only available in certain colors??


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



DrFidget said:


> Looks like Jason just got the new prototypes!
> 
> View attachment 12554795


Ooh sexy!

**Heads to instagram**

**Returns from Instagram**

 Just the one pic... Want to see it in the case! But alas, that dial color looks amazing  don't need any more pics to decide, this will be this year's last watch for me. Gotta start scraping the money together...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



AVS_Racing said:


> Hmm a yellow gmt sounds interesting. Be I recall gmt is only available in certain colors??


If I remember correctly just the blue and grey dials are available in GMT.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Larry23 said:


> Grey
> View attachment 12553785


Grey fixed and sapphire black bezels are gonna be


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



DrFidget said:


> Looks like Jason just got the new prototypes!
> 
> View attachment 12554795


I think this may be the one for me


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> Grey fixed and sapphire black bezels are gonna be


Grey sapphire GMT for me

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*










Midnight blue on IG


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Oh dear that midnight blue...

Got my phenomeNATO 6 weeks later...





































Nice match.

But as I knew too bulky. Going to go under the knife. Hopefully I don't butcher it too badly. I'll report back...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

After a little snip snip I ended up with this...(pardon the poor pics and lighting but you'll get the idea)...









































































Works much better for my personal tastes. A whole lot less bulk and material. It's hard to tell as I didn't get it done and started wearing until after dark and into the artificial light but the colour match seems very good to the dial and pulls out the darker tones nicely.

It's hard to beat the all around comfort, performance and thinness of the eulit Perlon but I think this classes up the watch by 1 notch and is an overall good match style wise.

I'll try to get some better pics in daylight tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sjoe (Sep 28, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> After a little snip snip I ended up with this...(pardon the poor pics and lighting but you'll get the idea)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! It looks fantastic! I share the same opinion as you on the thickness, and have therefore gone through the same procedure with all of my nato straps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BubbleFree (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Fixie morning!










Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I don't know how I feel about the mid night blue, the original blue sun burst was really dark already and hardly noticeable if not in bright sunlight


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

And now the grey









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I am buying a yellow, but also really like the gray/sapphire. I think the gray/sapphire will probably look even better than the gilt.


----------



## rhyno590 (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Is there a more specific time frame as to when the next round will be released?


----------



## Mintu (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I will go with Blue GMT and Yellow.
It's time I get 2 of these.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



rhyno590 said:


> Is there a more specific time frame as to when the next round will be released?


I think Jason mentioned late November. Don't think there is a specific date set yet.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sjoe (Sep 28, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Anyone who knows more about the upcoming 38-39mm model he has been mentioning a few times in the instagram comments? Seems to be a new watch entirely from one of the comments I saw.


----------



## DrFidget (May 14, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



sjoe said:


> Anyone who knows more about the upcoming 38-39mm model he has been mentioning a few times in the instagram comments? Seems to be a new watch entirely from one of the comments I saw.


I missed this in the IG comments. If that's true I would pre-order now! No idea what it could be, but in his interview on The Grey Nato podcast, he said he is really leaning towards making an interesting oddball watch, and mentioned that an alarm watch was something he was considering. Not sure how far along those considerations are as an alarm watch is not as easy to source as any of his previous movements, but I can't wait to see what's next.


----------



## sjoe (Sep 28, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



DrFidget said:


> I missed this in the IG comments. If that's true I would pre-order now! No idea what it could be, but in his interview on The Grey Nato podcast, he said he is really leaning towards making an interesting oddball watch, and mentioned that an alarm watch was something he was considering. Not sure how far along those considerations are as an alarm watch is not as easy to source as any of his previous movements, but I can't wait to see what's next.












This is the second comment about a 38/39mm Halios that I have spotted. It will definitively be interesting! I might try to put some money aside for it myself.

For the people out there who own a bezel seaforth and a fixed seaforth, do you recomment having a combination of both?

I am for sure going to (attempt to) buy the sapphire midnight blue, but I am also considering a fixed midnight blue. The question I ask myself is if these two watches will be different enought to own both.

(If there is a third run, I would wait it out and see if Jason maybe makes a glossy white dial (like the Tropik), but I have heard no talk of a Series III yet.)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrFidget (May 14, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



sjoe said:


> For the people out there who own a bezel seaforth and a fixed seaforth, do you recomment having a combination of both?


I was agonizing over getting a fixed bezel blue sunburst or one with a divers bezel. I ended up getting one with the dive bezel, and although I love it I kept looking at pictures of the fixed bezel and wishing that the diver worked better under a shirt cuff (the cutouts surrounding the steel bezel are a bit sharp). Luckily I found a fixie on sale here a week ago and bought it. I'll try to post comparison pictures here when it arrives and let you know if I decide to keep the fixed, the diver or both.

My initial thought is that a fixed and bezel-ed Seaforth would complement each other nicely (especially if you go for the sapphire bezel + fixed) each with different niches. I'm not sure if I will be able to justify owning two of the "same" watch with the same dial, so I am leaning towards the one with more versatility (fixed), but that is just me.


----------



## BubbleFree (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

The fixed is amazing. First watch without a bezel that I really like. I am so used to having a bezel though. For that reason I posted mine on the trade forum. If I had the money, I would keep both for sure. They are outstanding pieces of art.

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## sjoe (Sep 28, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



DrFidget said:


> I was agonizing over getting a fixed bezel blue sunburst or one with a divers bezel. I ended up getting one with the dive bezel, and although I love it I kept looking at pictures of the fixed bezel and wishing that the diver worked better under a shirt cuff (the cutouts surrounding the steel bezel are a bit sharp). Luckily I found a fixie on sale here a week ago and bought it. I'll try to post comparison pictures here when it arrives and let you know if I decide to keep the fixed, the diver or both.
> 
> My initial thought is that a fixed and bezel-ed Seaforth would complement each other nicely (especially if you go for the sapphire bezel + fixed) each with different niches. I'm not sure if I will be able to justify owning two of the "same" watch with the same dial, so I am leaning towards the one with more versatility (fixed), but that is just me.


Congratulations! Would love some photos and a hands-on opinion  This is great!

By the way, I found that other comment where I first saw Jason mention the idea of a 38mm watch. Also, not too long ago he made a comment about a larger watch with traditional lugs.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrFidget (May 14, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



sjoe said:


> Congratulations! Would love some photos and a hands-on opinion  This is great!
> 
> By the way, I found that other comment where I first saw Jason mention the idea of a 38mm watch. Also, not too long ago he made a comment about a larger watch with traditional lugs.
> 
> ...


Damnit! The only thing keeping the Seaforth from being the absolutely perfect sports/travel/dive/everyday watch for me was that 40mm was about 1-2mm bigger than my ideal size.

Am I going to have to budget for a new Halios every 6 months?


----------



## sjoe (Sep 28, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



DrFidget said:


> Damnit! The only thing keeping the Seaforth from being the absolutely perfect sports/travel/dive/everyday watch for me was that 40mm was about 1-2mm bigger than my ideal size.
> 
> Am I going to have to budget for a new Halios every 6 months?


Hahahha! Jason should start a subscription service 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

stainless steel bezel version is gorgeous !!!

video reviews showing bezel action do not do it justice ! bezel is easy to grip, action is really metal solid and crisp, edges are a bit sharp indeed as said before, but i would say that it creates some toolish or serious feel , like you are operating a thing that is not afraid to be used. and the bezel itself is visually very appealing and beautifully plays with light - texture is the one to see in real life.

so again the stainless steel bezel version is perfect. just like the fixed one )))


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



s.z said:


> edges are a bit sharp indeed as said before, but i would say that it creates some toolish or serious feel ,


The only problem with that is that this is arguably the least toolish watch that he has created and really sharp edges are not in keeping with the character of the overall watch.

I know this isn't popular to say about a fan favorite brand and model but I think the finishing on the Seaforth could have used some more work. I will try to pick up one in round 2 with the hopes that it's a little better.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ApexRex (May 29, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

My apologies. Removed.


----------



## ApexRex (May 29, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Robotaz said:


> This doesn't belong in this thread.


Didn't intend to stir up trouble. I removed my comment.


----------



## Sirbusman (Oct 11, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

My bro doesn't want to scratch the lug. I may put these on later tomorrow after work. Can't wait to see how it looks like









Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I was SO set on getting the pastel in the 2nd batch but now the dark blue is calling me. I might just chance it to get both and decide which one to keep when I get them. Then I'Il sell the other one for $1500 lol.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I keep putting on my gilt and thinking it's a little formal most times. I'm leaning bright and sporty: yellow.


----------



## jomal66 (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

A random snap as we wait for more pictures of Series II... Opinions on this combo?


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jomal66 said:


> A random snap as we wait for more pictures of Series II... Opinions on this combo?
> View attachment 12567023


VERY nice. Great strap pairing and I haven't seen many blue fixees. I like it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Skim_Milk (Aug 9, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jomal66 said:


> A random snap as we wait for more pictures of Series II... Opinions on this combo?


Fantastic combo! Bravo


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Starting to bond with the phenomeNato a bit more after being used to the eulit perlon.

The subtle shimmer and colour tone suite the sunburst blue. The evening subdued light here isn't ideal to see it though.










This one shows the match a bit better


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jomal66 said:


> A random snap as we wait for more pictures of Series II... Opinions on this combo?
> View attachment 12567023


Wow wouldnt have ever thought to pair that strap with this watch. It really looks awesome!


----------



## DrFidget (May 14, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Q&D pic of my new fixed sunburst. Will try to post a comparison of the fixed vs. steel diver bezel this weekend (before one has to go), but first impressions are that this one wears a bit smaller than the be-bezeled one, even more so than the 1mm difference would suggest (mostly due to the reduced height at the edges). Also, the pictures do not due justice to the way that the polished edges on the bezel, lugs and crown guard really pick up the light and make it feel like a watch multiple times its price. The steel bezel gives it a much more toolish feel, and this one is definitely more refined.


----------



## Sirbusman (Oct 11, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Sirbusman said:


> My bro doesn't want to scratch the lug. I may put these on later tomorrow after work. Can't wait to see how it looks like
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


Finally done! Blue dial double 12. Which strap look better?









Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Dark Brown for me


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Light brown for sure


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Either of the two browns. The black doesn't work.


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Fixed Sunburst blue on a cork strap


----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

^^^Cool strap and great watch!


----------



## sjoe (Sep 28, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Better late than never - I am officially joining the club! Will post pics when my piece arrives. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Wonder if one of the fitted endlink Strapcode bracelets may actually fit the Seaforth. Does anyone have some of their fitted bracelets to try ?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



s.z said:


> Wonder if one of the fitted endlink Strapcode bracelets may actually fit the Seaforth. Does anyone have some of their fitted bracelets to try ?


Better bet is to try a watch gecko strap that uses hollow endlinks that you can mold to the watch case. Or someone once said the 5 digit rolex sub bracelets fit the seaforth.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I've tried to fit a standard 20 mm folded end link bracelet with no luck. The Seaforth lugs are too short for most of the standard bracelets out there. There might be something that fits, but it would have had to be made for a watch with shorter lugs.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sjoe (Sep 28, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'll try with my skx013 bracelets, but I have a feeling it will be a poor fit..

I would love to know if maybe the riveted Oris 65 bracelet has end links that fit the Seaforth. (The aaesthetics of this bracelet would certanly fit the vintage theme of the Seaforth.) Probably a long shot to hope that anyone has both and can try it out though..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sjoe (Sep 28, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



DrFidget said:


> Damnit! The only thing keeping the Seaforth from being the absolutely perfect sports/travel/dive/everyday watch for me was that 40mm was about 1-2mm bigger than my ideal size.
> 
> Am I going to have to budget for a new Halios every 6 months?


New update on the sub 40mm front!









(Taken from the comments of his lates insta pic; the one with a stack of halios watch cases)

Always exciting to get instagram notifications from Jason's instagram! - Can't be long until he posts a photo of the Series II prototypes now!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrFidget (May 14, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Thought I would share some pictures I took last weekend of my two sunburst blue Seaforths. As I said in a previous comment, I had agonized over this decision before they went on sale, and eventually went with the diver, largely because of this damn picture:









I had wanted a simple, dressy, do-everything sports watch for the past couple years, and thought that the fixed bezel was perfect, but kept coming back to how well the diver bezel worked with the overall style of the watch. After looking at every picture available, I knew I wanted the blue sunburst, and eventually the fixed bezel version just looked like it was missing something. So I ended up going with the steel diver.

I loved the watch, but found that it didn't work as well as I hoped it would in the office... the bezel edges are cut a little too sharply, and would have eaten away at my shirt cuffs if I wore it every day. Right about this time, BubbleFree posted THIS picture:









And I fell in love again with the blue fixie.

Luckily, I found one for sale here on WUS, and after a great transaction with MrDanno, had both in the metal to compare.









In all of the previous front-facing shots, it really looked like the fixed bezel was too wide... as if the case was designed to accommodate the rotating bezel, and the fixed bezel was added as an option later. In person though, you can see that the apparent width of the bezel in pictures is partly due to the white refraction at the edge of the crystal which gives an illusion that the bezel is wider. In real life you can really see where the crystal ends and the bezel begins, which makes it look much more balanced.

























A few more comparison shots (sorry for the lug smudges). The steel dive bezel really comes out well in photos (I still love the matching crown and toolish look of the fully machined one-piece construction), but you can miss how well the finishing on the fixed bezel comes out in real life. There is a polished line on the inner and outer edges and the way it breaks up the transitions from crystal to bezel to case is stunning in person.















On the wrist (~7"), I thought the fixed might look a bit bigger because of the openness of the face, but the extra 1mm diameter of the diver is actually quite apparent.















I think the main reason the fixie wears a bit smaller is the apparent thickness. The dive bezel really is quite a bit more raised at the edges, and to me the fixie looks much thinner than the diver despite both being technically the same height (the crystal kind of disappears and doesn't seem to factor in to how thick the watch feels).

One last picture of the diver, and that awesome one-piece bezel:









For my purposes--restrained travel watch that can go in the ocean and the boardroom--I think the fixie is perfect. Definitely less of a dive watch than the rotating bezel version (Jason is right to prefer calling it a sports watch), but I might hang on to both for a while just to be sure I don't change my mind for the 234th time.


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



dsquared24 said:


> And now the grey
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Nice! Grey side of the Seaforth?


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



DrFidget said:


> Thought I would share some pictures I took last weekend of my two sunburst blue Seaforths. As I said in a previous comment, I had agonized over this decision before they went on sale, and eventually went with the diver, largely because of this damn picture:
> 
> View attachment 12592207
> 
> ...


Watch looks great! Glad you're enjoying.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

TripleCalendar,

I was excited about the gray Seaforth as the renders looked metallic. 
Hoped it might have a little sparkle...

But looking at the actual gray dial prototype, 
it seems more plastic-like (or textured paint) than anything...
i.e. flat, no sparkle









*vs. original renders
*








PS. I don't own an Omega for comparison!


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

^^ I feel the Grey doesn't have the pop of the Gen 1 dials.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Agreed. I was hoping the grey was going to be a brushed metallic grey that was darker. However when it comes to seaforths I am a blue and black guy.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

The new blue looks too dark to me and I'm not sure what to pick now


----------



## sjoe (Sep 28, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Just out of the box! Here are a few quick photos. I got a very good first impression. Only negative thing of note is that (as some have already mentioned) the bezel teeth(correct term?) are a bit rough.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

^^ it's a very crisp edge I asked Jason about this and he said he intentionally did this to match the crown. But I had my crown modified a bit too take off the sharp edge.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

With the second round, the grey dial looks interesting but I think it only works with a black bezel to offset.

But what do I know? My wife thinks I have no aesthetic sense. Jason, on the other hand, knows what he's doing. People just snap up his creations.

At any event, what draws my attention the most is the dark blue dial.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'd love to see a version of the seaforth with a fixed bezel and no crown guards..... preferably date free..... doubt it will happen.


----------



## sjoe (Sep 28, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



matthew P said:


> I'd love to see a version of the seaforth with a fixed bezel and no crown guards..... preferably date free..... doubt it will happen.


Personally I love the crown guards. It separates the watch from the norm, and gives the Seaforth its very own character. Maybe it is something you could learn to love with time?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Someone with a friend with the right tools could probably take off the guards.
I believe Tourby does this with some of their watches...
(they are produced with guards, and then on some variants one of their watchmakers removes them. Mini-grinder/lathe???)


----------



## sjoe (Sep 28, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



s.z said:


> Wonder if one of the fitted endlink Strapcode bracelets may actually fit the Seaforth. Does anyone have some of their fitted bracelets to try ?


The standard skx013 jubilee and the solid end links oyster bracelet from Strapcode are equally a no-go for the Seaforth... I am speculating if straight end might be the best/only option (except for rolex oyster as some have mentioned).









Does anyone have recommendations of a mesh/milanese bracelet to pair with the Seaforth? I would like a high quality bracelet with preferably a dive clasp(double flip-lock).

In addition the milanese, I think I am going to purchase a Hirsch Pure rubber strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Borrowing this one from a buddy. Good thing I'll have a shot at the Series II, otherwise I wouldn't want to give it back.










IG: th3measure


----------



## dboulders (Oct 10, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



















Still in the honeymoon phase with this beauty. My rotation has been the Seaforth & my Seiko 6138-8020. A perfect duo in my opinion.

Wish I could pull the trigger on that Bahama Yellow Series 2. So damn pretty but I have a Nomos Club that's been calling my name for a while and one has just popped up for sale.

So many watches, so little funds o|


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Idea shamelessly stolen from Boatswain.


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

on the first photo there is a fingerprint (or some reflection) which looks like a texture on the dial ---- and it shows it might be really good looking with that texture ))
beautiful combo ! i am thinking of getting something like this for my black dial with divers bezel, so may be something dark grey or dark green would be the one


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



sjoe said:


> The standard skx013 jubilee and the solid end links oyster bracelet from Strapcode are equally a no-go for the Seaforth... I am speculating if straight end might be the best/only option (except for rolex oyster as some have mentioned).
> 
> Does anyone have recommendations of a mesh/milanese bracelet to pair with the Seaforth? I would like a high quality bracelet with preferably a dive clasp(double flip-lock).
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing ! Seems like straight endlink is the only option which one can actually get (talking of the Ginault bracelet). Until someone occasionally may find an appropriate match !! For the bracelet option I personally like the endmill look with v clasp.

I saw couple photos with shark milanese if I am not mistaken and it looked pretty well


----------



## Sirbusman (Oct 11, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I don't play PokemonGo now but I caught Jason's Bahama Yellow.

Seriously it is stunning when see it in person! Definitely shut up and take my money!









Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

^^ is that a prototype Pic or a final production color? Is that the old blue or new darker blue?


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

The yellow looks like it will look killer with a black bezel


----------



## Sirbusman (Oct 11, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



AVS_Racing said:


> ^^ is that a prototype Pic or a final production color? Is that the old blue or new darker blue?


That's my old blue double 12 from last batch. I'm so excited but forgot to ask J about the prototype or final color though 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

No shame needed!

You have a unique twist too as the looks like a different weave to the eulit kristal i have on mine.

I have been on the blue phenomenato lately but i think i may swap back to the perlon.

Enjoy!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



AVS_Racing said:


> ^^ is that a prototype Pic or a final production color? Is that the old blue or new darker blue?


I think it's final because he said the date wheel was a 90% match to the dial and he was OK with it. That sounds like the dial is final to me.

_________________________

Note: If I shill for someone, I will disclose it.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

It was a dark and stormy night 














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Wonder if the grey dial will get the steel or black hands

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



TheMeasure said:


> Borrowing this one from a buddy. Good thing I'll have a shot at the Series II, otherwise I wouldn't want to give it back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice photo


----------



## sjoe (Sep 28, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> It was a dark and stormy night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning photos!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Looking a bit better this morning...

And Supporting my local waterproof products




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Looking a bit better this morning...
> 
> And Supporting my local waterproof products
> 
> ...


Tell us about the kit and the lighting you are using to get such great shots! Bravo!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I appreciate the encouraging words as just this morning I was frustrated by being able to get good shots!

I am simply using an iPhone 7 with the standard camera app and doing minor tweaks in the stock Photos app. I try to shoot in natural light as much as possible.

I dropped my iPhone 6s to the bottom of the sea recently and replaced it with the 7. I am finding the 7 for whatever reason is having a hard time focusing especially on macro shots, making watch photos much trickier. The 6s was better.

I guess I better leave another photo here to justify the post 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> I appreciate the encouraging words as just this morning I was frustrated by being able to get good shots!
> 
> I am simply using an iPhone 7 with the standard camera app and doing minor tweaks in the stock Photos app. I try to shoot in natural light as much as possible.
> 
> ...


Great shots. V impressive!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> Nice photo


Thanks buddy! 

IG: th3measure


----------



## sjoe (Sep 28, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*










Love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Beautiful. 
Oh how I wish these included a bracelet.


----------



## sjoe (Sep 28, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

This autmn/winter calls for hard decisions. My heart desires both the fixed blue and the sapphire blue.. Still, I have become very fond of my gilt/sapphire.. Given that Jason definitively has exciting news for 2018 I can settle for no more than two Seaforths (maximum).

Making a choise on this 2nd run is undoubtedly tough. (I absolutely love the fact that he has got his hands on ETA movements.)

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

That blue is the one I adore !!! Absolutely deep


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I am really tempted by that blue with sapphire.

I may just order it and see which I prefer between it and my blue sunbrushed with five bezel.

That said we don't know how much it will cost yet...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I am going to play the Halios lottery to get either the fixed bezel blue or the sapphire bezel blue. Either way, I think I will be happy.


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



dboulders said:


> Still in the honeymoon phase with this beauty. My rotation has been the Seaforth & my Seiko 6138-8020. A perfect duo in my opinion.
> 
> Wish I could pull the trigger on that Bahama Yellow Series 2. So damn pretty but I have a Nomos Club that's been calling my name for a while and one has just popped up for sale.
> 
> So many watches, so little funds o|


These already released?? I have been on official site everyday waiting to order but it is always the same message that SERIES I SOLD OUT. SERIES II COMING IN LATE FALL 2017 

Is there another place for the pre-order or something? First time shopping with Halios, very confused with procedures. 
Can anyone one help me answer?


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



wuyeah said:


> These already released?? I have been on official site everyday waiting to order but it is always the same message that SERIES I SOLD OUT. SERIES II COMING IN LATE FALL 2017
> 
> Is there another place for the pre-order or something? First time shopping with Halios, very confused with procedures.
> Can anyone one help me answer?


First series is already sold out. There is a second series in the making, due by late November. Meaning order will be possible only by then.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Wimads said:


> First series is already sold out. There is a second series in the making, due by late November. Meaning order will be possible only by then.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Thanks! I thought the pastel series is only in the 2nd series. errrr.....another month!?....ahhhh....


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Does anyone have any indication on the price? Do you think the increase will be substantial seeing as the 2nd batch will use ETA movements (2824 for date & 2893 for GMT) instead of the Miyota 90S5?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



vexXed said:


> Does anyone have any indication on the price? Do you think the increase will be substantial seeing as the 2nd batch will use ETA movements (2824 for date & 2893 for GMT) instead of the Miyota 90S5?


No indication yet. But ETA over Miyota does not necessarily imply a price increase. For instance Raven has a new watch coming out that uses an ETA and is priced less than their last release (Trekker) that used a Miyota.Obris Morgan just started shipping their Infinity model with an ETA 2824 for $379. The GMT will almost certainly be more expensive. My only point is that movements dont seem to drive pricing as much as we all thought it does. I'm hoping to be pleasantly surprised with the same $ as before.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> No indication yet. But ETA over Miyota does not necessarily imply a price increase. For instance Raven has a new watch coming out that uses an ETA and is priced less than their last release (Trekker) that used a Miyota.Obris Morgan just started shipping their Infinity model with an ETA 2824 for $379. The GMT will almost certainly be more expensive. My only point is that movements dont seem to drive pricing as much as we all thought it does. I'm hoping to be pleasantly surprised with the same $ as before.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Hope you are right, it would be great if they kept the same price or had a marginal increase. I had the chance to pick up one of the 1st batch but didn't commit. Looking to snag a fixed bezel in either blue or grey this time around.


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



mplsabdullah said:


> Beautiful.
> Oh how I wish these included a bracelet.


Ginault's Ocean Rover bracelet fits pretty well if you ask me:


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Beautiful . Completely. Wish you have good time with it !

the shot itself is lovely as well

But how can one get a Ginault bracelet not having their watch ...


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



s.z said:


> Beautiful . Completely. Wish you have good time with it !
> 
> the shot itself is lovely as well
> 
> But how can one get a Ginault bracelet not having their watch ...


I have seen people selling just the bracelet on the sales forum here.


----------



## sjoe (Sep 28, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



vexXed said:


> Does anyone have any indication on the price? Do you think the increase will be substantial seeing as the 2nd batch will use ETA movements (2824 for date & 2893 for GMT) instead of the Miyota 90S5?


I believe I have seen some estimates of a $100 increase. (Unsure about the GMT)

Well worth it in my opinion. I have had such good experiences with ETA movements in the past that I gladly pay premium for it! Not that there is anything wrong with the Miyota, but the rotor and the general feeling of a Miyota movement on the wrist does not beat that of an ETA (IMO). - And of course, one might say that I, (like a lot of other people), have some emotional bias favoring the ETA.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanKoR0 (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I could be mistaken, but I'm pretty sure Jason mentioned in an IG comment somewhere that there would be a small price increase for the second run 3-hand models due to the ETA movements. I don't think he mentioned an exact dollar amount, though.


----------



## NewEnglandHill (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

The next set of Seaforths look compelling.

Does anyone have a sense of how much time a customer will have to order a Seaforth II when the "order day" arrives? 

Will they sell out in under ten seconds or will a customer have a couple of days to deliberate?

Thanks.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



NewEnglandHill said:


> The next set of Seaforths look compelling.
> 
> Does anyone have a sense of how much time a customer will have to order a Seaforth II when the "order day" arrives?
> 
> ...


10 seconds

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



allanzzz said:


> Wonder if the grey dial will get the steel or black hands


Black hands.
It was already previewed on his Instagram.
We posted those shots here a few pages back

Seems like the only "steel-hands" version coming this time around will be the peyote blue.

Grey/Yellow/Pastel will all have black hands.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I think the 2824 vs 9015 "feel" could be down to how the rotor behaves. I find the 9015 rotor always spins freely, even when fully wound. I find the 2824 only spins freely to start the movement, then seems to tighten up and not spin. This makes the 2824 quieter on the wrist.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

^^ are you sure the eta does this? What I know for sure is Eta winds super super butter smooth, I've never noticed this but I recently got 2 eta gmt watches and the wind makes the stp feel like a Chinese dg movement


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



> ^^ are you sure the eta does this? What I know for sure is Eta winds super super butter smooth, I've never noticed this but I recently got 2 eta gmt watches and the wind makes the stp feel like a Chinese dg movement


You referring to the winding at the crown? I'm referring to how easily the self winding rotor spins in the back.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

The 2824 has bidirectional winding, so the rotor is always engaged with the mainspring barrel. The 9015 only winds in one direction and spins freely in the other.



daforg said:


> I think the 2824 vs 9015 "feel" could be down to how the rotor behaves. I find the 9015 rotor always spins freely, even when fully wound. I find the 2824 only spins freely to start the movement, then seems to tighten up and not spin. This makes the 2824 quieter on the wrist.


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

9015 seems to be mainly for people who wear the watch on their left hand. Right hand seems to be pretty hard to wind it up.

izzit me or 2824 handwinding is kind of sticky as you can't feel any gears.
6R15 handwinding is kind of geary as you can feel each teeth of the gear.
9015 feels like there is sand in the watch.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



allanzzz said:


> 9015 seems to be mainly for people who wear the watch on their left hand. Right hand seems to be pretty hard to wind it up.
> .


Wait wut? You're not serious are you?  
Think again..

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sjoe (Sep 28, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



pinkybrain said:


> The 2824 has bidirectional winding, so the rotor is always engaged with the mainspring barrel. The 9015 only winds in one direction and spins freely in the other.


Exactly! 

(A digression, but here is a lume shot from last night.)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sjoe (Sep 28, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Jason with a new post!









I absolutely love the look of the fixed Seaforth combined with PVD coating on the hands and indices! If only the dial were white instead of grey!! (Although I see the improvement in a less «textured» dial than the earlier prototype.)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

^^^ That actually looks very good.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



sjoe said:


> Jason with a new post!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Needs a red GMT hand 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I must say the grey looks much better then I had anticipated from the render. Still, not my choice, but doesn't look bad at all.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## AdrianB (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Looks good. Hope the grey can be matched with the sapphire bezel.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kanadicken (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I think the sapphire is just in dark blu and only for the dark blue variation, or am I mistaken?


----------



## sjoe (Sep 28, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Kanadicken said:


> I think the sapphire is just in dark blu and only for the dark blue variation, or am I mistaken?












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdrianB (Jan 27, 2011)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Kanadicken said:


> I think the sapphire is just in dark blu and only for the dark blue variation, or am I mistaken?


 That's a shame. I already have a blue dial (fixed bezel) and I really think the sapphire dial would work best with the pod indices on the gray dial.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AdrianB (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



AdrianB said:


> That's a shame. I already have a blue dial (fixed bezel) and I really think the sapphire dial would work best with the pod infices on the gray dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


PVD (auto correct)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sjoe (Sep 28, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Arrgghhh Sinn just released their 556i in blue... I was just thinking a few days ago how nice a 556i would be with a blue dial and then BAM here it is...

Damnit! This complicates things now...


----------



## Kanadicken (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



AdrianB said:


> That's a shame. I already have a blue dial (fixed bezel) and I really think the sapphire dial would work best with the pod indices on the gray dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


yeah I was wrong, black saphire is available, it's just the blue saphire that you can't get. Too bad in a way as the blue would have worked with all the colours in gen II


----------



## Kanadicken (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Anyone have any guess which will be the 'classic' out of the gen 2 lineup? I guess pastel 12 hour is the one to have out of gen 1... I love that watch personally and wish the new one's were dateless. I'd guess the GMT's will be hot as there'll be so few, but will the yellow gain any traction? The inky blue does the date the best IMO, but the end result still leaves me wanting a gen 1...


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Kanadicken said:


> Anyone have any guess which will be the 'classic' out of the gen 2 lineup? I guess pastel 12 hour is the one to have out of gen 1... I love that watch personally and wish the new one's were dateless. I'd guess the GMT's will be hot as there'll be so few, but will the yellow gain any traction? The inky blue does the date the best IMO, but the end result still leaves me wanting a gen 1...


Its difficult to say, but generally the more modest colors tend to sell best. 
There is the story of Sony, who did a survey when they were making their walkman (throwback in time, I know, but no less valid today). They showed a yellow and a black walkman and asked participants which they prefer. Yellow was more popular by far. By the end of the experiment they put a bunch of yellow and black walkmans on a table, free to grab for all participants as a reward for participating. They all grabbed the black one. (Don't pin me on the specifics of this story, I took it all from memory from a lecture in my studies years ago)

Edit: coming back to the seaforth, pastel seemed more popular first round, which seems not to stroke with the above - which would have suggested black or sunburst blue would have been most popular. However, this might be offset by the numbers produced - i wouldn't be surprised if Jason produced the pastel in smaller numbers. But that's only speculation from this end.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kanadicken (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Wimads said:


> Its difficult to say, but generally the more modest colors tend to sell best.
> There is the story of Sony, who did a survey when they were making their walkman (throwback in time, I know, but no less valid today). They showed a yellow and a black walkman and asked participants which they prefer. Yellow was more popular by far. By the end of the experiment they put a bunch of yellow and black walkmans on a table, free to grab for all participants as a reward for participating. They all grabbed the black one. (Don't pin me on the specifics of this story, I took it all from memory from a lecture in my studies years ago)
> 
> Edit: coming back to the seaforth, pastel seemed more popular first round, which seems not to stroke with the above - which would have suggested black or sunburst blue would have been most popular. However, this might be offset by the numbers produced - i wouldn't be surprised if Jason produced the pastel in smaller numbers. But that's only speculation from this end.
> ...


You make me pine for my (yellow) walkman and my 90s mix tapes! The pastel likely got a bump from being the one reviewed in Hodinkee I'd guess. I'm a bit late to the game, but I've kind of fallen in live with it. The perfect vacation watch- 'I want to know what time it is at home, but I don't want to see my vacay days counting down. I'm a wearing a funky colour, cause I'm not wearing a suit.' It totally hamers a segment I didn't know existed!


----------



## Shriraj (Apr 14, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Cannot wait for pictures from the Worn & Wound event that is going to start today! Though more pictures will mean more people getting interested in the watches, and it'll be even tougher to get my hands on the Bahama Yellow Seaforth with the 12 hour bezel!


----------



## Kanadicken (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Yeah that's going to be a nice one! I wonder if there is any good strategy when placing the order to increase chances of getting one? Like going for a combination that is least likely to be popular? Anyone who got or tried to get one last time who can explain how the procedure went? Can you order more than 1 at a time?


----------



## AdrianB (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Kanadicken said:


> yeah I was wrong, black saphire is available, it's just the blue saphire that you can't get. Too bad in a way as the blue would have worked with all the colours in gen II


Thanks that's great - well, my mind is pretty much made up. Gray dial/sapphire black bezel.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Screenshot









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Funny podcast by the way.









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kanadicken (Oct 30, 2015)

Oh my... better than expected


----------



## sjoe (Sep 28, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> Screenshot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This gray color is definitely in my wheelhouse. But do I pick steel bezel, Sapphire bezel, or no bezel. I wish I knew what the accent color for the GMT hand would be.

The black is nice but I definitely already have a lot of black dials. The blue is very appealing as well but I'm afraid I'll grow tired of the glossiness.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Midnight blue is awesome. I'd love to see it with the fixed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> This gray color is definitely in my wheelhouse. But do I pick steel bezel, Sapphire bezel, or no bezel. I wish I knew what the accent color for the GMT hand would be.
> 
> The black is nice but I definitely already have a lot of black dials. The blue is very appealing as well but I'm afraid I'll grow tired of the glossiness.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


When I first saw the grey dial with black sapphire dive bezel in a render I didn't think it worked, but seeing that pic has reversed that thought.

With so many dial/bezel combos, it's enough to drive one insane. I know I want a fixed as I have too many divers but can't decide between blue or grey.

The grey is a nice light shade similar to the Omega Grey Side of the Moon. Would be more versatile than the blue.

The blue is 'inky' and not sunburst like the gen 1 variant, still very nice though.

Decisions decisions...


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'm anxious to see them tomorrow in NYC. Especially the yellow

Skip

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

It was nice meeting Jason in NYC and seeing the lineup. The booth was very busy, so expect competition on launch date. GMT pricing was still to be announced, but he threw.out $900ish as something to think about.

Even though he's going to change the texture of the grey dial to be more like the Pastel, I think that was my favorite. He didn't have a grey GMT, but if it's the same orange hand that was on the blue dial than I think it's going to look great. It should stand out more against the grey dial than the blue, which is very dark.

Personally I liked all of them best with the fixed bezel.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

If I'm quick enough, I'm definitely in for the midnight blue dial. Heck, if I'm feeling generous I might be in for the pastel dial as well.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



TripleCalendar said:


> It was nice meeting Jason in NYC and seeing the lineup. The booth was very busy, so expect competition on launch date. GMT pricing was still to be announced, but he threw.out $900ish as something to think about.
> 
> Even though he's going to change the texture of the grey dial to be more like the Pastel, I think that was my favorite. He didn't have a grey GMT, but if it's the same orange hand that was on the blue dial than I think it's going to look great. It should stand out more against the grey dial than the blue, which is very dark.
> 
> Personally I liked all of them best with the fixed bezel.


Pricing on the rest, seems like a great value!


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

He did say that a 24hr steel bezel is coming for the GMT...


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I can't get too excited. He's going to have too few GMTs, they are going to be sold out in 19 minutes and that's it. 
The worst part is he knows it. 
All without being able to implement a successful alert system. 
Jason is a great guy, but he lost me with the first Seaforth. 
I was in at the very first stages, I would have sent him the money beforehand. 
Kudos to him for not pulling a Yao, but he has to either have enough watches to last for a few days of orders, or he has to put a reservation system in place. 
What he has now works great for his brand and for the $hitty speculators who buy to resell for a profit, but otherwise is terrible for normal people.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Wow!
That's great pricing! I expected an increase

I think I will try to get a blue gloss sapphire for sure and then decide what I like best with my blue sunburst.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Hmm blue gmt or yellow first world problems


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I want to know how the street value of the current batch of seaforth is holding up. Seeing price of series 2 is the same but you get ETA movement with date

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'd really like one, but after reading this thread, I've decided to pass. Beautiful watches, but i don't have the time or the inclination to deal with what seems to be a very aggravating buying experience. So, good news for you guys, one less watchuseeker with which to compete.

Fantastic design, though.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Neognosis said:


> I'd really like one, but after reading this thread, I've decided to pass. Beautiful watches, but i don't have the time or the inclination to deal with what seems to be a very aggravating buying experience. So, good news for you guys, one less watchuseeker with which to compete.
> 
> Fantastic design, though.


Almost doesnt matter unless you have a color that is being produced again. Even then not a big issue.

Blue sunburst is safe no matter the movement.

Plus this is one of the few watches that i would say is better date-less. And i only have date complications that i own. So series 1 depreciation is a non issue.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Very cool. Forgive me if it has already been mentioned, but is a 12-hour bezel going to be available on the non-GMT one on this next run?


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Agree with what you think and it is great this way.

Colors that are produced in limited numbers, limited non dates are beautiful and timeless things of their own (with firm one click crown and manual winding without issues), date versions with eta are great for these reasons, gmts are for travellers..

They are all limited somehow and these things seem very human warm to me


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Yeah, going through the lottery fandango for the blue. Blink or you'll miss it.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I wonder if HAlios has increased the overall production run numbers with the increased interest?

Curious to see how it's done this time. Jason mentioned a change in the website management system to avoid the refund scenario again

That's said I don't blame him for having high demand. It's like anything really, concert ticket or what have you. There is only a certain amount and then they are gone. I think it's part of what makes these desirable and Jason knows it and I'm ok with that.

I wonder if the following would be as passionate if we all knew Halios had hundreds of each variant still sitting there in stock from the first run.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Oh wow, that gmt with sapphire bezel is looking really awesome. Was going for yellow, but now not sure anymore...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kanadicken (Oct 30, 2015)

Only way to really avoid the mad dash at release time would be to up the price significantly. He's leaving money on the table so I don't know why he doesn't do it. But for sure one of the attractive aspects is that you're getting something way better than it's price point


----------



## Kanadicken (Oct 30, 2015)

Post #2000!


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> Almost doesnt matter unless you have a color that is being produced again. Even then not a big issue.
> 
> Blue sunburst is safe no matter the movement.
> 
> ...


I agree with you on this, I doubt Gen 1 pricing will be affected. I think dateless suits the dial more and that was his original design intent too. Personally I love the pastel blue and if I had the option of a pre-loved Gen 1 or a new Gen 2 I'd choose the Gen 1 every time. However, that blue GMT certainly is whispering in my ear.


----------



## sjoe (Sep 28, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I still have not figured out if I want to replace my gilt/sapphire with a blue dial/ blue sapphire...

I love the look of the no-date, but would love an upgrade from the Miyota the ETA movement, and an updated bezel edge.

Will for sure try my best to aquire a fixed blue. Which evenmore complicates my already difficult decision.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

You know, I actually like the grey. That'd look good in silver or black sapphire. It's different for sure.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Tanjecterly said:


> You know, I actually like the grey. That'd look good in silver or black sapphire. It's different for sure.


Stop it.....grey is bad.....say it with me....grey is bad.....

I'm hoping not to fight off the hoards for that one and your not helping!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

A few photos from this this weekend. I went in wanting the grey gmt, but the glossy blue looked very nice in person and is nearly black.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jomal66 (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Post #2002 mentions an "updated bezel edge"?? Has this been mentioned anywhere previously? If so, I clearly missed it...


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Love the effort made to match the date wheel..... fine looking watch


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Thanks for all the great pics thejames1.

Yup. Blue sapphire.

I have never had a gloss dial though. I like rich dark dials though a lot and have always thought I would like one. It bugs me a bit when matte dials wash out too much. For example when a black dial starts to look Grey. I imagine the deep gloss plays well with the polished indices and hands, giving a nice sense of depth.

Does the series 1 black gloss have a lot of reflections for those that own one of those dials?

I found the brushed steel bezels work nicely with the blue sunburst but imagine the gloss dials look better with the glossy sapphire bezel.

But...the gloss blue and steel dive bezel may also look awesome.

I hope Jason posts pics of all the options. Going to be very hard to choose.

Getting exciting around here again!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sjoe (Sep 28, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Thanks for all the great pics thejames1.
> 
> Yup. Blue sapphire.
> 
> ...


I would say that the degree in which the black reflects is nicely balanced, (but it it hard to differentiate its reflections from those of the sapphire crystal). The dial remains quite dark, but I have seen «darker/deeper» black dials. - (It's not easy to explain...)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sjoe (Sep 28, 2017)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*



sjoe said:


> I would say that the degree in which the black reflects is nicely balanced, (but it it hard to differentiate its reflections from those of the sapphire crystal). The dial remains quite dark, but I have seen «darker/deeper» black dials. - (It's not easy to explain...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is shiny and black, but still maybe a bit washed out (depending on the lighting). Although, far from the looks of matte dials.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



thejames1 said:


> A few photos from this this weekend. I went in wanting the grey gmt, but the glossy blue looked very nice in person and is nearly black.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did the fixed versus the sapphire blue wear? My friend is trying to decide between the two and he has a pretty small wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Puckbw11 said:


> How did the fixed versus the sapphire blue wear? My friend is trying to decide between the two and he has a pretty small wrist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fixie will wear smaller, but not by much

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



thejames1 said:


> Fixie will wear smaller, but not by much
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Sapphire or fixie was dressier? Better with a jacket/tie?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyjai92 (Dec 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Probably Fixie would be better with jacket and tie


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I am already mulling getting a black leather strap to go with the grey dial Seaforth. Maybe that's my subconscious telling me I need to get it rather than the blue. If I had my druthers, though, I'd get both blue and grey. The yellow does nothing for me.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

There was some chatter on Instagram about maybe the pastel dial should get a white date


danny_tadxx... IMO white date would look better as it would mimic the dial indices and appear more balanced.
jomal66+1 on a white date. I'd be curious to see how that looks (especially if you can't get a better match of the blue). (...)
charliekilo98+2 on white date. Especially with the black border on the markers, and the black text on the date wheel, it would be a lot more cohesive. 

I assume the ship has sailed on this but made a little mockup below.
Apologies if this was done already on one of the other 200 pages...


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Was there a yellow fixie at the wind up fair? If so, anyone took a pic of that?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



redhed18 said:


> There was some chatter on Instagram about maybe the pastel dial should get a white date
> 
> 
> danny_tadxx... IMO white date would look better as it would mimic the dial indices and appear more balanced.
> ...


White doesn't even match the indices. I like blue with a black window surround.


----------



## schieper (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Neognosis said:


> I'd really like one, but after reading this thread, I've decided to pass. Beautiful watches, but i don't have the time or the inclination to deal with what seems to be a very aggravating buying experience. So, good news for you guys, one less watchuseeker with which to compete.
> 
> Fantastic design, though.


Dont be turned off and give it a shot. Firstly i have only seen they make 200 per type. So with black, grays and blues, who knows how manny cases and dails they have. Could be 200 or anywhere between 200 and maybe 1000 or more. And only because 20 or so lunatics drive this post to 202 pages, does not mean 1.000's of people will be sitting on the order button. 

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Wimads said:


> Was there a yellow fixie at the wind up fair? If so, anyone took a pic of that?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


With a steel dive timer was the only one I recall seeing, he didn't have prototypes of every combination, just a few representative samples.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

A little better shot i saw. this morning









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Puckbw11 said:


> Sapphire or fixie was dressier? Better with a jacket/tie?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The fixie is much dressier than the other options.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jomal66 said:


> Post #2002 mentions an "updated bezel edge"?? Has this been mentioned anywhere previously? If so, I clearly missed it...


I think that meant that the edges will be finished differently, but it will look the same. The original edges were a bit sharp, but you could be sure that you would never have any trouble turning it

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

The yellow is catching my attention. Was initially thinking of getting it on the moving bezel but am now thinking of getting it on the fixed bezel.



skyleth said:


> With a steel dive timer was the only one I recall seeing, he didn't have prototypes of every combination, just a few representative samples.


----------



## sjoe (Sep 28, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



thejames1 said:


> I think that meant that the edges will be finished differently, but it will look the same. The original edges were a bit sharp, but you could be sure that you would never have any trouble turning it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


How did you perceive the prototypes in this regard? How was the feeling of the bezel? (If you had the chance to notice.) 

I only know of the slightly different finishing of the bezel edge to be a change from Series I to Series II. Does anyone know if there are more «changes»/updates?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



sjoe said:


> How did you perceive the prototypes in this regard? How was the feeling of the bezel? (If you had the chance to notice.)
> 
> I only know of the slightly different finishing of the bezel edge to be a change from Series I to Series II. Does anyone know if there are more «changes»/updates?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Other than the lack of sharpness, the bezel felt good and turned like my Series I Seaforth. 
I don't know of any other changes between the two models, other than different movements and dial colors.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sjoe (Sep 28, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



thejames1 said:


> Other than the lack of sharpness, the bezel felt good and turned like my Series I Seaforth.
> I don't know of any other changes between the two models, other than different movements and dial colors.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Ok, thank you for the response! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



skyleth said:


> With a steel dive timer was the only one I recall seeing, he didn't have prototypes of every combination, just a few representative samples.


Hm... Initially I was crazy about the yellow dial, but the more real life pics I see, the less convinced I am. Not so sure anymore now. I generally prefer the look of the fixed bezel on all the dial colors, so maybe that can still change my perception of the yellow. Though, maybe its just too dressy a watch for a yellow dial in the first place.

Was attracted to it because I've been looking for a yellow watch to add to my collection for ages, but haven't found the right one yet. Sadly seems like this one isn't going to be it for me either - my wallet will thank me though.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Wimads said:


> Though, maybe its just too dressy a watch for a yellow dial in the first place.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


At least one other brand thought Yellow worked










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> At least one other brand thought Yellow worked
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a brand thinks isn't necessarily the same as my opinion 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

For those curious the eta 2824-2 will be Elabore grade.

Top grade would have been nice but elabore is what I expected and at least a step up from standard grade.

It appears that the only difference between standard and elabore is one more adjusted positions but materials are the same. I am happy to be corrected though if someone knows better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

November is here!!! It is getting closer.....


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

New shoes. This is versatile.


----------



## jomal66 (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Well done! You nailed the dial color in that picture.


----------



## kiwi.bloke (May 8, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Is there a fixed bezel version of the GMT being offered?


----------



## kiwi.bloke (May 8, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Is there a fixed bezel version of the GMT being offered?


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Wimads said:


> Hm... Initially I was crazy about the yellow dial, but the more real life pics I see, the less convinced I am. Not so sure anymore now. I generally prefer the look of the fixed bezel on all the dial colors, so maybe that can still change my perception of the yellow. Though, maybe its just too dressy a watch for a yellow dial in the first place.
> 
> Was attracted to it because I've been looking for a yellow watch to add to my collection for ages, but haven't found the right one yet. Sadly seems like this one isn't going to be it for me either - my wallet will thank me though.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


I stand corrected... This does look good!









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

For shame. This is on the second page.

Has there been any concrete news as to when sales will open up? All I know is the vague late November/early December time frame.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

In he latest Instagram comments Jason mentions December.

Also gleaned in those comments is that due to the small batches each watch is individually tested for WR. Pretty cool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Back on eulit Perlon where it seems happiest










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*










IG: th3measure


----------



## Nyc11 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Will Halios be offering the deep blue with a black sapphire bezel in the second run? Or just the matching bezel?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Just matching blue bezel.


----------



## Nyc11 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Just matching blue bezel.


Got it, thanks!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

My guess is the blue will be so dark as to appear near black often.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Impatience is not a virtue...... that's the mantra I keep on telling myself.


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Was there any pricing info provided? I'm assuming more than the Series I, but curious how much more.


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jgibbs3 said:


> Was there any pricing info provided? I'm assuming more than the Series I, but curious how much more.


From a few weeks ago









Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Thanks skyleth, I was looking but went back too far I guess.


----------



## sjoe (Sep 28, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

no-date perfection.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidozo (Sep 4, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

It's true.


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Halios' site is down for me. Update ?? b-)


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Website update before Seaforth ordering opens, is my assumption.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

That's a good sign!

Jason has said that the site will be updated before the next seaforths for better ordering and hopefully general improvements.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I suspect there'll be a few days before actual orders open up when the website comes online. That should allow would-be customers to peruse and familiarize themselves with the website.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Latest from IG










I really wish there was a small applied indice at 6 to balance the dial. I understand that then the lume plot would be tiny and a compromise had to be made. It really looks less balanced than series 1. It may depend on the light though and times when the indices aren't reflecting the light it may look better. I feel like I will need to see it in person to know for sure. Still a darn handsome piece!

That's the one for me if I get a crack at this run. Then a tough choice between that and my sunburst blue dive beZel. Or keep both...?

Also apparently the GMT production is delayed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadaGus (May 12, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Latest from IG...


If you look further along on that post, in the comments, you'll get to what I think is the real news: new 38mm watch coming in 2018.



> maurylum@halioswatches what is the 38mm model you are referring to?
> 
> 
> halioswatches@maurylum @judah_lewis the next thing I'm working on for next year.
> ...


This bit of news has thrown me completely off my plan! I have a Series 1 blue-dial with 12-hour bezel that I absolutely love. I have been super-excited about the Series 2 all autumn long, except... the 12-hour bezel of my Series 1 already does a good enough job as a "GMT"; and I really think the main strength of the Seaforth was the clean, symmetrical, no-date dial. Even though the date is at 6 o'clock, and the date-wheen is matching, I still can't get with it.

So when I hear that a 38mm is coming, which hopefully will also be a clean, no-date dial with a fixed bezel, and hopefully in original colours like the pastel and the yellow...?! Yeah, I think I'm going to save my money for that one!

With the greatest of respect for Jason, though! I already own two Halios watches (Laguna 2 and Seaforth 1), and definitely plan to buy more. I just think that instead of a Series 2 Seaforth I may wait for that mystery 38mm in 2018.


----------



## sjoe (Sep 28, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I happened to come by a Seaforth Series I some time ago, and I bought it just to have something whilst waiting for the Series II. However, I have come to realize that I am more happy with the no-date than what I would be with the upcoming date version (Nothing beats a clean dial!). So pleased with my purchase! (Due to the change of plans I have an incoming Oris 65 instead!)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfie1 (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

wish i could have gotten my hands on a series 1. the dial is nice and clean.


----------



## chenpofu (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

More so than the GMT, I am looking forward to the 38 mm whatever he is going to do. But I can't really afford two Halios, so will probably have to sell my series I pastel dial seaforth ... kinda hard to decide because I like that watch a lot.


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



CanadaGus said:


> If you look further along on that post, in the comments, you'll get to what I think is the real news: new 38mm watch coming in 2018.
> 
> This bit of news has thrown me completely off my plan! I have a Series 1 blue-dial with 12-hour bezel that I absolutely love. I have been super-excited about the Series 2 all autumn long, except... the 12-hour bezel of my Series 1 already does a good enough job as a "GMT"; and I really think the main strength of the Seaforth was the clean, symmetrical, no-date dial. Even though the date is at 6 o'clock, and the date-wheen is matching, I still can't get with it.
> 
> ...


In another comment J said the 38mm will most likely be an ETA with a date. I am very excited! He did say these things take about 10 months from conception to delivery. So this could mean Summer to Fall of next year before we actually see these.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I read all the comments from the post as well. I'm hoping the news of a 38mm version will keep a few people away from the Seaforth II release, upping my slim chances at grabbing one. As much as I would love the GMT, with the delays my decision is made for me and I will hope to snag the standard blue with sapphire bezel versions of this beauty.


----------



## sjoe (Sep 28, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Forasec just sent out an e-mail about the 2nd run. Buyers can now register which watch(es) they want to buy in their preferred order (1-3).


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



sjoe said:


> Forasec just sent out an e-mail about the 2nd run. Buyers can now register which watch(es) they want to buy in their preferred order (1-3).


I'm assuming that this is just a survey? I didn't get the email 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sjoe (Sep 28, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

"_
What does it mean if I register on the list?

__It means you are very serious about ordering a Halios Seaforth II - 3 hand version. You can send us 3 models in order of preference. We will share that info with Halios HQ to ensure FORaSEC will be able to satisfy most customers. _"

Indeed, it seems like a survey.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



sjoe said:


> Forasec just sent out an e-mail about the 2nd run. Buyers can now register which watch(es) they want to buy in their preferred order (1-3).


Thanks for the heads up, i just registered. Don't have previous experience with forasec though, so not sure what this registration means? 
What is clear to me from their e-mail is that it is a way of gauging how many watches of each type they need to reserve from halios (in which I assume halios set some limit to the amount that would get allocated to forasec). 
What isn't clear to me is what this registration means to me as a customer? Does it mean that if I am high enough up the registration list, I will get first dibs on purchasing my watch of preference? Or is it nothing more than a survey, and I'll still need to be quick as lightning to purchase my watch before they sell out?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



sjoe said:


> "_
> What does it mean if I register on the list?
> 
> __It means you are very serious about ordering a Halios Seaforth II - 3 hand version. You can send us 3 models in order of preference. We will share that info with Halios HQ to ensure FORaSEC will be able to satisfy most customers. _"
> ...


It also says this, which is what made me wonder in my above post:
"We will allocate the available watches in order of incoming registrations"

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sjoe (Sep 28, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Wimads said:


> It also says this, which is what made me wonder in my above post:
> "We will allocate the available watches in order of incoming registrations"
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


It would probably be a good idea to watch out for updates from forasec on instagram, or maybe even send a pm via facebook about it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



sjoe said:


> It would probably be a good idea to watch out for updates from forasec on instagram, or maybe even send a pm via facebook about it.


I'm quite confused by this. Is ForASec the only online retailer for Halios? Did I miss an opportunity to secure a Seaforth II?


----------



## elliswyatt (Feb 12, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jgibbs3 said:


> I'm quite confused by this. Is ForASec the only online retailer for Halios? Did I miss an opportunity to secure a Seaforth II?


They appear to be a European dealer/distributor. Halios is retooling their website and, at some point, you will have a chance to order a Seaforth II. I don't think anyone has been able to order one yet.


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I saw they were based in the Netherlands and figured they were the European distributor.

Frustrating to find new info when you've been watching this stuff like a hawk for months.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I know people in the States who were desperate for a Halios Laguna and ordered it from ForaSec because they had availability when it was all sold out here in Halios.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

* Sigh of relief that I didn't miss the preorder and that forasec is mostly for our € brothers.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

DP.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Oh don't worry; you'll be given the opportunity to miss the opportunity to get a Halios. The sale is less than two minutes if that.

Now that I think about it, Forasec might be a good option to avoid the Halios lottery.


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

^^^

Damn! is it that crazy?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Forasec might not be a good option because I vaguely remember that they stopped selling to US customers because of the influx of desperate customers from the States hunting the last of the Lagunas.

And the last round of Seaforths was less than two minutes and I missed it altogether. Me and some other folks weren't too happy about that. I managed to assuage my disappointment by getting a Seaforth second hand via the Bay.

There's a reason why I refer to this and not always in a positive way as a lottery.


----------



## CanadaGus (May 12, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jgibbs3 said:


> ^^^
> 
> Damn! is it that crazy?


Yes and no. What happened with Series 1 was that the release came in two batches. The first batch (where I bought mine) was perfectly fine and civilised, and Jason took orders for a few days then closed the pre-orders so he could have time to deal with them, as he is a one-man operation. The problem was that between the first batch and the second batch, the demand for Series 1 Seaforth just exploded! The Seaforth was featured on The Grey Nato, Worn & Wound, Hodinkee! It was probably the most talked about and anticipated Microbrand release of 2017. So when he openend for pre-orders again, it lasted about 2 minutes before he was sold-out entirely. And even then, he had to cancel orders and refund people because he didn't have enough watches.

He has said that for Series II he was going to make some changes. He mentioned the new website, which seems as its being done. He also mentioned that those who ordered but got cancelled and refunded last time would get first crack at Series II. Which probably means they'll get an opportunity to order one before he opens orders to the public. And finally, he said that he was going to make sure that whoever wanted a Series II would be able to get a Series II. So that to me means that he is likely producing enough units to satisfy the anticipated demand.

I think the release won't be as crazy as how that Series 1 second-batch went! But then, judging by the prices I've seen lately for Series 1's, maybe demand has just kept growing and growing.


----------



## tommyjai92 (Dec 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

It seems forasec has stated on their instagram they'll only be serving European customers. Which really begs the question.
Where does the rest of the world register for 'pre-sales' for series II

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Just to confirm that Forasec will sell to Europe and Russia only. Good news for us Europeans who will have a full 5 minute window of opportunity to click that damn BUY NOW button


----------



## ChrisMia (Aug 14, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



[IMG said:


> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171031/d1a1638cab1dcc6293a81f8478d8c6bb.jpg[/IMG]


If this can be made in 38mm, It would totally be my GADA watch. The execution of the 24hr markers with the dive bezel is pretty damn perfect.  Maybe part of that 38mm collection set for 2018?


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

It is exact the same time people talk about it when I have what to say very positive about Forasec . 
I was able to deal with Stephan from Forasec on getting the watch and we came through some way together to make it possible to ship to Russia via Fedex (which was impossible before due to customs and local rules) - it is really fast , safe and easy process now. Best delivery i've got.

I will make a post with the Seaforth camera photos in the next couple days describing the process which will reveal his honest and fairly engaging attitude. Was not able to do it before because all my camera lenses were sold.

In short he tries to do the best for us now :::::
- There is no any possibility to somehow pre order any Seaforth 2 now from Halios - he tries to get our preferences and takes it seriously (with care of 3 variants if one will not be able to get one he most liked) to possibly make us get what we want. 
- These preferences will mean that if you are seriously interested and you did what he offered with subscribing he will do his best to get what you want and deliver it to you.
- He tries to make a number of possible ''preferences-orders'' to make it possible to get more watches from Halios for us.
Real number of people asking him about buying a Seaforth is now and will be much higher than Halios can provide for European customers, so he tries to be exact and get some for people seriously ready. In instagram he keeps stating that demand is high.
- If he states something - it is exactly what is meant in those words. Do not get anything wrong.

So be patient, Forasec is our best friend at the time when there is no actual possibility to order a watch. 
He cares, he knows


----------



## wolfie1 (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Halios website still down, eh?


----------



## sjoe (Sep 28, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



sjoe said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice pair.


----------



## sjoe (Sep 28, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jtbr said:


> Nice pair.


Thanks! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanKoR0 (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Nice shot |>

Are those mustaches on the strap?


----------



## sjoe (Sep 28, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



DanKoR0 said:


> Nice shot |>
> 
> Are those mustaches on the strap?


Hahah  Yes, indeed. It's a collaboration between Oris and the Movember foundation in Europe. Fortunately, you'll only find the mustaches on the strap(s) and the caseback (engraved).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



sjoe said:


> Hahah  Yes, indeed. It's a collaboration between Oris and the Movember foundation in Europe. Fortunately, you'll only find the mustaches on the strap(s) and the caseback (engraved).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thinking about this Oris. Do you think they will sellout soon? I'd love to get one shipped to the US.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sjoe (Sep 28, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Puckbw11 said:


> Thinking about this Oris. Do you think they will sellout soon? I'd love to get one shipped to the US.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would not want to wait too long. It's probably sold out at some AD's already, others I know of have waiting lists. (They say it's limited to only 1000 pieces.).

Check out Ace Jewellers, they might be able ship to the US.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Excellent pair.

That oris is excellent. Great tweaks to the original version.

The other watch is nice too!


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Are they gonna keep their words for the new release? They said the end of the Nov. Today is the last day of the Nov......


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



wuyeah said:


> Are they gonna keep their words for the new release? They said the end of the Nov. Today is the last day of the Nov......


 Jason won't rush the release, he's do it when he's 100% happy with the watches. Well worth the wait.


----------



## CanadaGus (May 12, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



wuyeah said:


> Are they gonna keep their words for the new release? They said the end of the Nov. Today is the last day of the Nov......


 Technically, Jason said end of November, beginning of December. He's also been quite open about why there's delays, when there's delays. In this case, two things that come to mind: he wasn't happy with the Grey dials' texture; and the GMT hands weren't ready yet.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



CanadaGus said:


> Technically, Jason said end of November, beginning of December. He's also been quite open about why there's delays, when there's delays. In this case, two things that come to mind: he wasn't happy with the Grey dials' texture; and the GMT hands weren't ready yet.


I might be in the minority. Totally fine with series 2 launch pushed to 2018, if that's the price of perfection from Jason. Plus my 2017 watch budget is blown already, lol.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Montag84 (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Still patiently waiting, very nervous I will miss out on the dial/bezel combination I want.


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Montag84 said:


> Still patiently waiting, very nervous I will miss out on the dial/bezel combination I want.


Don't worry there will be a bunch flipped after purchase. I wonder if this round will see the crazy eBay prices like round 1. What do you guys think? Seems like the fixed bezels garnered less in resale as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

It's hard to say as we don't know how many Jason makes and he doesn't seem to disclose that. I️ believe more are being made for series 2 than series 1 but I️ also think demand has increased.

I️ am inclined to think they will sell quickly a day or two and not the 2 minutes of last time. Though if the do go in a couple minutes I️ wouldn't be shocked.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

The yellow is screaming for my wrist! I love the most recent pic he posted on Instagram! That yellow is awesome!! Until then, this Seaforth will be alone...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Is there somewhere to sign up for an alert of the release?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

You and me both, and multiple others reading this thread.


Brey17 said:


> Is there somewhere to sign up for an alert of the release?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

There's a fairly reasonably priced blue dial version just listed for sale on the Forum. It's not my watch and I don't know the seller but I thought I'd throw it out there for those of you that are still hunting it down.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Brey17 said:


> Is there somewhere to sign up for an alert of the release?


Follow Halios Watches on Instagram. Right now that's as good as it gets.


----------



## DanKoR0 (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Out of curiosity, does anyone know how many were in the first batch? My case back says 263, so I'm guessing at least that many?


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Tanjecterly said:


> You and me both, and multiple others reading this thread.


Well let's form an alliance. You can notify me if you hear something.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

^^ LOL. The blind leading the blind. I like that.

Seriously, I think most people -- if they're not already rushing to buy -- will post when the website is up and when to expect the storefront to be open.


----------



## Iandk (Mar 26, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



ten13th said:


> I might be in the minority. Totally fine with series 2 launch pushed to 2018, if that's the price of perfection from Jason. Plus my 2017 watch budget is blown already, lol.


Totally with you there. Might actually be able to get one if it does get pushed back a little bit...


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Tanjecterly said:


> ^^ LOL. The blind leading the blind. I like that.
> 
> Seriously, I think most people -- if they're not already rushing to buy -- will post when the website is up and when to expect the storefront to be open.


Fair enough... was probably going to be a one-sided alliance anyway. No way in the world I was going to let you know.


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Was wondering how many you can buy at a time ? What if the first person buys all of them ? Could that happen?


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

From what I have read about Halios' mentality, I doubt it. They seem to a be a people first type of outfit. There are at least one company that has purchased several other offerings in the past and has been updating people on facebook. But, I suspect that Halios has taken the bulk orders into account.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

i was going to get a GMT initially but the yellow is calling my name, it is just too cool  If i could sell others i could try for both, even if ordering from ForaSec but gotta sell a few or win the lottery 
it's crazy how popular his watches are  good for him! I bet these will sell out quick too, winder if it'll maker it past 24 hrs?


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> i was going to get a GMT initially but the yellow is calling my name, it is just too cool  If i could sell others i could try for both, even if ordering from ForaSec but gotta sell a few or win the lottery
> it's crazy how popular his watches are  good for him! I bet these will sell out quick too, winder if it'll maker it past 24 hrs?


Incredible what quality pieces, good design and reasonable prices will do for a business.


----------



## adilbhatti (Oct 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Can't wait to see the new Halios !!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I had a dream that the Seaforth 2 turned out to be a dainty 29mm and had terrible bezel action. ?. Very disappointing.

I think, I think about watches too much...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffswhyme (Nov 13, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



adilbhatti said:


> Can't wait to see the new Halios !!


you and me both brother


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

it's Christmas time when miracles can happen, right ?!


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Soon guys... soon...


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

According to latest ig post - January.

It is worth waiting (in terms of keeping patience)))


----------



## Montag84 (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'm so impatient at this point, the latest Instagram post really frustrated me. I will be so bummed if I wait it out only to miss out, and having set aside funds specifically for one when the funds could have gone to something else.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

While the wait is frustrating i appreciate the transparent updates. I am content to wait for the right watch.


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> While the wait is frustrating i appreciate the transparent updates. I am content to wait for the right watch.


could not be said better .
even though i have one like you do (but black divers - and it's timeless), series two is just a bit different on the positive side


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



vexXed said:


> Soon guys... soon...


Gawddamnit I jinxed it... sigh...


----------



## Montag84 (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> While the wait is frustrating i appreciate the transparent updates. I am content to wait for the right watch.


I am content to wait, have been for this long. It does not help that I recently sold off a couple pieces so I am itching to replace my daily wearer. Cannot wait to be on the opposite side posting an unboxing pic to this thread...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Too bad PayPal's not paying interest because my money for the new Seaforth's just sitting there, looking pretty.


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Continuing to be patient. Worth it in the end. Still not sure I want to wait for the GMT, but thats the one that speaks to me most.


----------



## Montag84 (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Tanjecterly said:


> Too bad PayPal's not paying interest because my money for the new Seaforth's just sitting there, looking pretty.


Haha I hear ya there!


----------



## Montag84 (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jgibbs3 said:


> Continuing to be patient. Worth it in the end. Still not sure I want to wait for the GMT, but thats the one that speaks to me most.


Three hander for me...navy blue with matching sapphire bezel


----------



## CanadaGus (May 12, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

My only frustration is that Jason hasn't posted any pictures of the 24-hour bezel on the GMT, and none (that I know of) of the grey-dial GMT. I feel a very strong urge to get that version: grey-dial GMT, 24-hour steel-bezel.


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

To my understanding, the GMT version of the gray dial is a 3-hander with a 12 hour steel bezel. Only the blue is getting the 4 hand treatment. He posted the gray GMT on November 17th on Instagram.

Again, this is just what I gathered from reading a bunch Instagram posts and comments.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jgibbs3 said:


> To my understanding, the GMT version of the gray dial is a 3-hander with a 12 hour steel bezel. Only the blue is getting the 4 hand treatment. He posted the gray GMT on November 17th on Instagram.
> 
> Again, this is just what I gathered from reading a bunch Instagram posts and comments.


This is from the latest post. And it has been consistent from the start. Both the gray and blue dial GMTs will come with a 24 hr bezel:


@halioswatches thanks! same for the 4-hander GMT watches, correct? steel 12-hour bezel and sapphire diver bezel? 


halioswatches@ no, for the GMT it is steel 24-hr, steel diver, fixed or sapphire diver. No 12-hr option.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

The 24 hour bezel makes sense for the GMT model because the GMT hand would become useless with a 12 hour bezel. You couldn't use it (gmt hand)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*




Jlawjj said:


> The 24 hour bezel makes sense for the GMT model because the GMT hand would become useless with a 12 hour bezel. You couldn't use it (gmt hand)


I thought it sounded strange when I read it, but somewhere I found an explanation of a 12-hr bezel GMT. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Here's my MKII Graywater. A GMT with a 12 hour bezel to track a third time zone.

Less convenient than a 24 hr bezel in that I have to do a quick day/night conversion in my head but it still does the trick.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jlawjj said:


> The 24 hour bezel makes sense for the GMT model because the GMT hand would become useless with a 12 hour bezel. You couldn't use it (gmt hand)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is a 24h scale on the perimeter of the dial of the gmt. So you wouldn't need a bezel at all. 24h bezel would basically add a 3rd time zone, or you could opt for a regular 0-60 bezel for added timing functionality.
But even a 12h bezel wouldn't be completely useless, just use it with the hour hand like you would on a non-gmt watch. Except of course it doesn't make much sense if you also have the gmt hand.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Wimads said:


> There is a 24h scale on the perimeter of the dial of the gmt. So you wouldn't need a bezel at all. 24h bezel would basically add a 3rd time zone, or you could opt for a regular 0-60 bezel for added timing functionality.
> But even a 12h bezel wouldn't be completely useless, just use it with the hour hand like you would on a non-gmt watch. Except of course it doesn't make much sense if you also have the gmt hand.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


That is all I was referring to. The GMT hand is somewhat useless with just a 12 hour bezel. The 24 hour scale inside is what would then make the GMT hand useful regardless if the bezel is 12 hour or 24 hour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Based at least on this picture of the Seaforth GMT, I would still like a 24hr bezel since the 24hr markings on the edge of the dial are not complete and it is not easy to read the odd numbers (which are not indicated) at a glance.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Alpineboy said:


> Based at least on this picture of the Seaforth GMT, I would still like a 24hr bezel since the 24hr markings on the edge of the dial are not complete and it is not easy to read the odd numbers (which are not indicated) at a glance.


I agree 100% with you. And my only point prior was that if the inner 24 hour scale were not present, a 12 hour bezel would basically render the GMT hand useless

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jlawjj said:


> I agree 100% with you. And my only point prior was that if the inner 24 hour scale were not present, a 12 hour bezel would basically render the GMT hand useless
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And I agree with you as well.


----------



## ChrisMia (Aug 14, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I actually quite like that the dial only has even numbers for the 24-hour markings. Makes the dial much cleaner, while still making it plenty readable enough IMO. I think it's a great combination of functionality and aesthetics, especially if combined with a dive/timing bezel.


----------



## edotkim (Jan 1, 2017)

ChrisMia said:


> I actually quite like that the dial only has even numbers for the 24-hour markings. Makes the dial much cleaner, while still making it plenty readable enough IMO. I think it's a great combination of functionality and aesthetics, especially if combined with a dive/timing bezel.


One consideration here is that the functionality of the ETA-2893-2 movement encourages the wearer to set the GMT hand to local time when traveling, while keeping the primary hour hand set to "home" time.

Given this, and the lack of indexes highlighting the odd hours on the 24 hour scale, I think frequent travelers and/or people for whom instant readability is a big concern should strongly consider the configuration with the 24-hour bezel.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I haven't traveled with my Gmt watches lately but this seems a hassle. I have to readjust my watch and time it if I go to multiple time zones. Cuz I have to stop the watch to change the main hands on a 2893. Vs I can just go to second position and jump the Gmt hour hand while keeping my original home time. Which was what I did last time when I traveled with my Sun019


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

i came to understanding that we will get more fit bracelet options after series two will be sold, which should be bigger in numbers produced - people will try bracelets they have and some will find nice options. 
hope i will be one of them ))


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Montag84 said:


> I'm so impatient at this point, the latest Instagram post really frustrated me. I will be so bummed if I wait it out only to miss out, and having set aside funds specifically for one when the funds could have gone to something else.


always good to keep some perspective... just a watch


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



AVS_Racing said:


> I haven't traveled with my Gmt watches lately but this seems a hassle. I have to readjust my watch and time it if I go to multiple time zones. Cuz I have to stop the watch to change the main hands on a 2893. Vs I can just go to second position and jump the Gmt hour hand while keeping my original home time. Which was what I did last time when I traveled with my Sun019


One reason i don't like the 2893 watches and prefer watches like the Alpina GMTfor example. A true traveler gmt with jumping hour hand. But this one is attractive and if one doesn't travel much, but like having a gmt just cause or to keep track of a second time zone for work colleagues in a different location, conference calls... it works. Personally i just find it easy to add or subtract X hours.  I'll admit i just like the gmt looks in some cases like this one or the Farer, more than function


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> One reason i don't like the 2893 watches and prefer watches like the Alpina GMTfor example. A true traveler gmt with jumping hour hand. But this one is attractive and if one doesn't travel much, but like having a gmt just cause or to keep track of a second time zone for work colleagues in a different location, conference calls... it works. Personally i just find it easy to add or subtract X hours.  I'll admit i just like the gmt looks in some cases like this one or the Farer, more than function


I agree with this 100%. The Rolex Explorer uses the true GMT movement as described above where hour hand "jumps" independently of minutes and gmt hand. Super easy to set and use.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I guess it really is a matter of personal preference. If a GMT watch is part of a rotation, I can see the attraction of a quick set date over a jumping GMT hand.


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Haven't been on in a while, and catching up on the Series II chatter. Rambling digression ahead :

I often see watch reviews give non-jumping 4-handers flak (especially the 2893, but also often with Seiko meca-quartz chronos, or even the Lemania 5100 or Valjoux 7751), saying that a 24-hour hand on its own is largely useless. It's wonky when trying to use for multiple time zones, but personally I think the main appeal is simply having a regular 24 hour hand.

When you think about it, a 12-hour clock dial doesn't really depict anything. We are taught as kids to memorize what numbers the position of the hands represent, but it's not really a direct representation of anything. I've grown to love having a 24 hour hand as a true "graph" view of the day. One sweep for one day. A sundial.

Back in the 90s, I picked up a "Yes watch", single 24-hour hand over an LCD plot of available daylight based on your latitude. It was a chunky, ugly thing, but surprisingly useful when camping/hiking/photographing/stargazing. It wasn't "telling time" so much as it was showing exactly where you were "within the day".









A few years later, a Botta Uno24 rekindled that vibe. While not having the active light/dark plot, it was even easier and clearer to read, and still gave decent-enough precision with 15 minute markers. Working in an environment that uses 24 hour time anyway (with an unpredictable schedule often not knowing if it is AM or PM), I found thinking of time only in terms of a 24 hour day made far more sense... and probably kept me sane. (My only issue was that both of these watches were oriented with 0000 at the bottom rather than the top)









More recently, I had a Glycine Airman "Mystery" 4-hander (standard 2893). With the minute hand and dark 12-hour hand, it still gave you the precision of a traditional watch, but with the bright orange 24 hour hand dominating the dial giving the "whole day" view. It was a really great watch, almost perfect... except for being damn near impossible to read the other hands. I also started to realize no one makes a 4-hander with a dive-style bezel for timing (something I use many times a day) instead of the timezone-hopping travel bezel (something I use a handful of times a year).









...

I was torn when I got my first Seaforth. The sapphire bezel was absolutely mesmerizing, the dimensions were perfect. It was comfortable and well made. But after a few hours, the dial felt a little bare... especially with its bright, glossy finish. While the gilt hands didn't interest me, I hoped there would be a bit more subtle warmth, like changing the color of the "SEAFORTH" type to a light tan, as done on the Tropik. It was a killer watch for the money, but in the post-sellout frenzy, I decided to sell since it wasn't exactly what I was hoping for.









But now... this. Dedicated 24 hour hand? Busier but still masterfully uncluttered dial with excellent type treatment AND a warmer text color? Sapphire timer bezel? All with the same perfect dimensions/proportions?!









For me, this is about as close to The Perfect Watch as I've ever seen. As I've grown accustomed to with Jason's operation, you never quite know until the very last second how it will shake out... but that's part of the fun. I'm hoping this combination will be available exactly as shown...

('course I still think the grey dial/pvd marker/steel bezel will be a home run as well... probably won't hurt to pick that up as well just in case)


----------



## sagialkobi (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Agree, upcoming gmt seaforth is to die for!



jconli1 said:


> Haven't been on in a while, and catching up on the Series II chatter. Rambling digression ahead :
> 
> I often see watch reviews give non-jumping 4-handers flak (especially the 2893, but also often with Seiko meca-quartz chronos, or even the Lemania 5100 or Valjoux 7751), saying that a 24-hour hand on its own is largely useless. It's wonky when trying to use for multiple time zones, but personally I think the main appeal is simply having a regular 24 hour hand.
> 
> ...


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Didn't know he was doing an orange.

If I remember correctly there will be no black this run correct?


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



mplsabdullah said:


> Didn't know he was doing an orange.
> 
> If I remember correctly there will be no black this run correct?


That's actually the Bahama yellow that Jason chose that looks orangey.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jconli1 said:


> For me, this is about as close to The Perfect Watch as I've ever seen.


You are reading my thoughts. And we probably follow Jason's thoughts, this is why he created it .


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



s.z said:


> You are reading my thoughts. And we probably follow Jason's thoughts, this is why he created it .


Just wait for the 38mm version!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Larry23 said:


> View attachment 12734355


I've gotta have this


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Puckbw11 said:


> Just wait for the 38mm version!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think I missed if it is going to be diver styled or not? Something different if I am not mistaken with possibly non clicking but smooth bezel action..
What sweetness could it be ? Let's imagine


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



s.z said:


> I think I missed if it is going to be diver styled or not? Something different if I am not mistaken with possibly non clicking but smooth bezel action..
> What sweetness could it be ? Let's imagine


Field watch i think is what was mentioned on ig

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> I've gotta have this


Not my photos by the way 
They belong to Andy Green


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Larry23 said:


> View attachment 12734355


.... not bad. Fixie or 12h bezel, thought I was decided, but this is making it difficult again 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## lightspire (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I thought it might be fun while we wait to bounce around some ideas via a poll to vote for which _fantasy_ version of the upcoming Halios Seaforth in* Bahama Yellow* the WUS community would pick and why:

*Halios Seaforth Fantasy Date Poll*



*Note: these are non-production photo mock-up versions of the upcoming Halios Seaforth in *Bahama Yellow.*


----------



## Seikogi (May 2, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Is the 38mm confirmed? Does anyone have photos of it? And regarding the bezel... is it possible to get 2 different ones and then interchange them as I cannot really decide which looks better.. they all do!
Halios might be my first micro brand if 38mm gets released )


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Seikogi said:


> Is the 38mm confirmed? Does anyone have photos of it? And regarding the bezel... is it possible to get 2 different ones and then interchange them as I cannot really decide which looks better.. they all do!
> Halios might be my first micro brand if 38mm gets released )


Jason mentioned on Instagram comments that the 38mm was hopefully the 2018 release. Wouldn't call it confirmed, but likely.

Pretty sure the bezels are not interchangeable. You'd have to buy two watches to get two different bezels. Not that there is anything wrong with that!


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

The upcoming 2018 38mm Halios will be a different model, not related to Seaforth in aesthetic just in case people are expecting a smaller Seaforth model.


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Seikogi said:


> Is the 38mm confirmed? Does anyone have photos of it? And regarding the bezel... is it possible to get 2 different ones and then interchange them as I cannot really decide which looks better.. they all do!
> Halios might be my first micro brand if 38mm gets released )


Confirmed, but not coming out until later next year. Nothing released regarding design yet. Field watch, longer lugs, 12mm thickness have all been mentioned by Jason.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Puckbw11 said:


> Confirmed, but not coming out until later next year. Nothing released regarding design yet. Field watch, longer lugs, 12mm thickness have all been mentioned by Jason.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So mk2 hawkinge-ish size with halios design? Sounds good.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

The no date version one seems to still be better even with new version that comes out.

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Been awhile since there was any news. I wonder if that means things are getting closer?

With Christmas coming in here though my guess is it could be two weeks more at least until we see a website or ordering opens. I am willing to be surprised though!

As i am hoping to grab a series 2, I haven't been wearing my sea forth much for fear of damaging it before deciding which version to keep..or both??!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

My last post send me to go get the Seaforth...man what a great piece!

If I get two I don't know how I would choose between this and midnight blue sapphire??




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyjai92 (Dec 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Looks like the series 2 would be released in 'early 2018' by the sound of things...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



tommyjai92 said:


> Looks like the series 2 would be released in 'early 2018' by the sound of things...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Source for this new info?


----------



## CanadaGus (May 12, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jgibbs3 said:


> Source for this new info?


Jason from Halios on his Instagram feed.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

The craze must be subsiding a bit or everyone is hoarding their money for the round 2 release. Seaforth prices seem to be dropping on the secondary market and they are taking longer to sell. Maybe the rush for ver 2.0 won't be as bad as what everyone was afraid of, especially if Jason increases production #.

I'm in for grey dial, sapphire bezel, non-GMT.....i think


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Has a bracelet (other then Ginaults) been found that fits these very well?


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> The craze must be subsiding a bit or everyone is hoarding their money for the round 2 release. Seaforth prices seem to be dropping on the secondary market and they are taking longer to sell. Maybe the rush for ver 2.0 won't be as bad as what everyone was afraid of, especially if Jason increases production #.
> 
> I'm in for grey dial, sapphire bezel, non-GMT.....i think


I imagine no one wants to pay more for a used series 1 when series 2 is around the corner and with ETA movements.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

After the holidays makes sense because that's when expendable funds are more available.


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



poisonwazthecure said:


> I imagine no one wants to pay more for a used series 1 when series 2 is around the corner and with ETA movements.


I don´t think so. The movement is an essential aspect. But the series 1 has no date and different dial colors. I am looking for a series 1 model with a black bezel for a while. No chance for a reasonable price.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I really like the simplicity of this design, and of the dial colors this one is my favorite. I will be tempted to try and pickup a 24 hour steel bezel GMT though.

















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Whoa!

Is that a version with a fully lumed steel bezel?

Is it yours?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Whoa!
> 
> Is that a version with a fully lumed steel bezel?
> 
> ...


It's mine, but not a fully lumed bezel. I just matched the paintfill on the dial to the indice/lume color. For some reason I was always curious how it would look. I personally like it, probably not everyone's cup of tea.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Very neat and brave of you. Well done.

One change I would make be to go the other way and add a black border around the lume triangle. In some lights it gets lost and I think it would give a stronger more cohesive design. But I know it would be hard to manufacture and alter the proportions a bit.

Anyhow looks like you did a great job.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

yeah fresh and cool look. well done ! 
this bezel looks like one I had on an Nth nacken vintage black, which I had for about a month. check it out. 
though it looks good enough basic black creates great contrast


----------



## lightspire (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Halios Seaforth: a continuation of clean dial & hand design from some of the most iconic timepieces of the 20th century?


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

It´s more an evolution than a continuation. Luckily, the Seaforth does not have a silly logo at 12 and asymmetric indexes. ;-)


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Dont forget seiko who has been doing this a while as well









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Timeless time pieces. A double index at 12 is mostly nice.


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I love how at certain angles Seaforth's hour hand nearly touches hour markers - not only in length but what is even more important here in height, that is why I am talking about the angle you look at it. Really cool looking moment.
I will try to catch it on photo later


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I find the Halios 12 o'clock markers a little "gap toothed" compared to those other examples.


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



5661nicholas said:


> ... not a fully lumed bezel. I just matched the paintfill on the dial... I personally like it, probably not everyone's cup of tea.


I really love how it tricks the eye into thinking that the bezel is now darker, almost has a titanium appearance. Really well done.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



sjoe said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really love the Movember Oris, but find it hard to justify almost triple the price of the Seaforth. How do they compare in your eyes?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Earl Grey said:


> I really love the Movember Oris, but find it hard to justify almost triple the price of the Seaforth. How do they compare in your eyes?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Mute point. Hold the Oris beside an ETA Tudor Black Bay and then justify the price difference. Hold a Submariner next to one of many copies. Market forces justify prices.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Michael Day said:


> Mute point.


*Moot point


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Tanker G1 said:


> *Moot point




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Earl Grey said:


> I really love the Movember Oris, but find it hard to justify almost triple the price of the Seaforth. How do they compare in your eyes?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'd pay it. And I've talked to two people who own both who said the same thing:

Cool Brand (subjective)

Better case finishing

Top grade movement tuned by Oris

Better bezel action

More domed crystal

Bracelet is amazing ( though this is added expense)

Dial is better finished

Design with a history/story (though Halios has this too with its microbrand charm)

Still, I could see the argument against it. It's a better watch, but is it $1300 better?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> Dont forget seiko who has been doing this a while as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only problem with these is that the day/date completely throws the dial off balance IMHO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Puckbw11 said:


> I'd pay it. And I've talked to two people who own both who said the same thing:
> 
> Cool Brand (subjective)
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's a tough sell. I am a big Oris fan and have the Big Crown ProPilot which is probably my favorite watch, but many non-LE Oris watches can be had for little more than Seaforth money lightly used. I do have two Seaforths and think they are great watches and great value, but the dome on the Oris crystal is super sexy, and I am not a big fan of how rounded the edges of the applied markers appear on the Seaforth. Well, if I don't have more important things to complain about...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



5661nicholas said:


> I really like the simplicity of this design, and of the dial colors this one is my favorite. I will be tempted to try and pickup a 24 hour steel bezel GMT though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are this straps from?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Leekster said:


> Where are this straps from?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


http://www.haveston.com/phone/shop.html

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Has anyone got an oyster style bracelet on their Seaforth? I saw Jason posted a MKII prototype with a Hadley Roma Oyster but he said it wasn't great. What other options are there?

I've seen some from Watch Gecko, loads of options on Ebay and strapco but I'm not sure which will have the right end link curvature and height for the 40mm Seaforth.


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Had to bend the folded end links to fit the case. The bracelet was from eBay









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

To those of you who has sapphire bezel - is it a smudge collector ? I find myself cleaning black gloss dial rather often. If the face of the watch will be covered with sapphire does it it mean it will mostly look dirty ?


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Toh said:


> Had to bend the folded end links to fit the case. The bracelet was from eBay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks fantastic, I'm probably overthinking it and should just pick a bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Toh said:


> Had to bend the folded end links to fit the case. The bracelet was from eBay


Stellar! Can you post some more info about the "bending"? I can't quite picture it...

Thanks!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Toh said:


> Had to bend the folded end links to fit the case. The bracelet was from eBay
> 
> Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


May we have a link to this bracelet?


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



redhed18 said:


> Stellar! Can you post some more info about the "bending"? I can't quite picture it...
> 
> Thanks!


First I used a plier to crimp the end links to suit the case (the original size of the end links were bigger and 'ate' into the bezel area as well). Then, using the pliers, I bent the outer most of the links (the sharp ends of the links) to fit it better to the case and the flat lugs.

That's the best I could do to explain it, hope it helps.

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



mplsabdullah said:


> May we have a link to this bracelet?


Search for Tudor watch band on eBay and it will come up. The seller's name is wholesaleoutlet ... Something if I'm not mistaken.

The only complain about the bracelet is the rather rattly tri-fold clasp...

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Toh said:


> The only complain about the bracelet is the rather rattly tri-fold clasp...
> 
> Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


Seiko fans (like me) call that OEM quality!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Bending Bracelets to fit is a pain in the $#+ I did that for my steinhart and top and bottom links aren't even and there is a lot of rattle and gaps when the bracelet moves cuz of the folded links. Really ghetto in my opinion and doesn't suit a watch like the Seaforth. Also I'm sure you will cause scratches on the watch head due to having to take the links off and on multiple times to get them to fit.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

This guy here is a Hadley Roma with folded endlinks. It works very well in my case. Maybe the one Jason got is slightly different.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

How does the bezel lume on the sapphire bezel version compare to the hands and indices?

Is it about the same or noticeably weaker?

Asking as I look ahead to series 2.

Thanks folks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



DirtyHarrie said:


> This guy here is a Hadley Roma with folded endlinks. It works very well in my case. Maybe the one Jason got is slightly different.


A link to that bracelet would be very appreciated

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



mplsabdullah said:


> A link to that bracelet would be very appreciated
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Got it on Amazon









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> How does the bezel lume on the sapphire bezel version compare to the hands and indices?
> 
> Is it about the same or noticeably weaker?
> 
> ...


Just after initial charge the lume is very close in brightness. After a while of discharging the bezel seems to fade quicker then the indices and hands.

I suspect it is because of a thinner application of lume under the bezel vs thicker application on the hands and indices.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



DirtyHarrie said:


> Got it on Amazon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you.

Anyone know if the black dial is going to be available this time?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi.bloke (May 8, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



mplsabdullah said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Anyone know if the black dial is going to be available this time?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


no idea. I've asked a couple of clarification questions on what is available in terms of dial mix by email several months ago but got no answer.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Has he ever stated why the decision of no included bracelet?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I've asked Jason and he just said he couldn't find a Bracelet supplier that is up to his quality


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



mplsabdullah said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Anyone know if the black dial is going to be available this time?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I don't believe black is an option this round. Dark Blue, light blue, yellow and gray.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Dial colors for series 2:

Glossy very dark blue
Slightly textured matte light grey
Slightly textured matte light blue
Bahama Porsche yellow (matte?)



kiwi.bloke said:


> no idea. I've asked a couple of clarification questions on what is available in terms of dial mix by email several months ago but got no answer.


----------



## old45 (Jan 21, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Keen on the yellow dial when it opens back up I think.


----------



## kiwi.bloke (May 8, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Earl Grey said:


> Dial colors for series 2:
> 
> Glossy very dark blue
> Slightly textured matte light grey
> ...


Thanks, but not quite what I was chasing clarification on, I wanted to know about the GMT version and whether there was a fixed bezel version of the GMT being offered. And if so in what colour dial...


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



kiwi.bloke said:


> Thanks, but not quite what I was chasing clarification on, I wanted to know about the GMT version and whether there was a fixed bezel version of the GMT being offered. And if so in what colour dial...


As I understand it the GMT will be offered in the dark blue and grey dial options. You can add any bezel to the blue (blue sapphire/steel/fixed) but just two options to the grey (steel/fixed).


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



kiwi.bloke said:


> Thanks, but not quite what I was chasing clarification on, I wanted to know about the GMT version and whether there was a fixed bezel version of the GMT being offered. And if so in what colour dial...


GMT will be in grey and dark blue only and yes, there will be a fixed bezel option.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Do we have more photos of the GMT other than the one from Instagram? I'm getting super excited with this specific version but would like to see other options.


----------



## DanKoR0 (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



daforg said:


> As I understand it the GMT will be offered in the dark blue and grey dial options. You can add any bezel to the blue (blue sapphire/steel/fixed) but just two options to the grey (steel/fixed).


This is my understanding as well.


----------



## Sirbusman (Oct 11, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Looks like more ppl getting their seaforth on SS bracelet from aftermarket.

I know there is a lot of question and answer here already.

But can't find one solid source yet. Anyone can point me out?

Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

From IG









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Sirbusman said:


> Looks like more ppl getting their seaforth on SS bracelet from aftermarket.
> 
> I know there is a lot of question and answer here already.
> 
> ...


Not sure you can find a more solid source then amazon...


----------



## e-mishka (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Does anyone has size comparable pic of Seaforth vs Omega Speedy Moon (42mm) or Tudor Pelagos?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



e-mishka said:


> Does anyone has size comparable pic of Seaforth vs Omega Speedy Moon (42mm) or Tudor Pelagos?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dont have my seaforth anymore but it wears smaller than the speedy.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



e-mishka said:


> Does anyone has size comparable pic of Seaforth vs Omega Speedy Moon (42mm) or Tudor Pelagos?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wears much smaller than Pelagos and smaller than Speedy.


----------



## Moticuco (Dec 23, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Looks great nice, but 40mm its a little bit too small maybe in 42 or 43...


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



n1k0 said:


> Do we have more photos of the GMT other than the one from Instagram? I'm getting super excited with this specific version but would like to see other options.


This pic from the Wind Up Fair


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



DirtyHarrie said:


> This pic from the Wind Up Fair


Thank you! It's awesome.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Kind of surprised it's taking a while for the website to load up.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Maybe he won't bother putting it back online until it's time for the release? Only time will tell.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I have a strong feeling that it's going to be overloaded once it loads up. Too much pent up demand.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Gonna have to be quick. 

I hope I can snatch a yellow one


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

How many of you are checking the website and hitting the pallet fork/gear icon?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Haven't checked once.


----------



## e-mishka (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> Wears much smaller than Pelagos and smaller than Speedy.


Thanks. Wish it was a bit larger. Love gmt design

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

wondering if they will fit a 7.5 inch wrist , anyone have any pics?


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



e-mishka said:


> Thanks. Wish it was a bit larger. Love gmt design
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Funny, I saw someone else say it felt to wear larger than a speedy despite being a mm smaller (bezel version).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

For the ones expecting that this will be less of a rush than last round, reconsider...
Just got a mail from Forasec (european dealer) for the ppl registered with them for the Seaforth. Its stating they'll get the numbers of watches allocated to them soon, but it will likely be sold out on registered people only already, probably even having to disappoint people... 
So demand is already more than supply, at least for Forasec's European market.

Additionally the email stated 2-3 more weeks for the 3 hander, and additional delay for the GMT.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinyik (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Well at this point I've sort of given up on the seaforth . Just got myself an omega CK2998 as my 'white face' watch .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Puckbw11 said:


> Funny, I saw someone else say it felt to wear larger than a speedy despite being a mm smaller (bezel version).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe larger than a speedy reduced...

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



4jamie said:


> wondering if they will fit a 7.5 inch wrist , anyone have any pics?












This is on my round 7" wrist. It would fit on a 7.5" very nicely.


----------



## Chasovnik (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



DirtyHarrie said:


> This is on my round 7" wrist. It would fit on a 7.5" very nicely.


Looks good! Nice size.


----------



## Chasovnik (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



kinyik said:


> Well at this point I've sort of given up on the seaforth . Just got myself an omega CK2998 as my 'white face' watch .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a compliment to Halios...it's so hard to get that you just went ahead and bought an Omega. They should use that in their advertising:

"Not everyone can wear a Halios. Those who can't...wear Omega."


----------



## kinyik (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Chasovnik said:


> That's a compliment to Halios...it's so hard to get that you just went ahead and bought an Omega. They should use that in their advertising:
> 
> "Not everyone can wear a Halios. Those who can't...wear Omega."


Haha well said . But hey I'm not complaining. It's just I blew my budget in the first week of the year lol. What a hobby .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



4jamie said:


> wondering if they will fit a 7.5 inch wrist , anyone have any pics?


Here it is on my 7.5" wrist



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Wimads said:


> For the ones expecting that this will be less of a rush than last round, reconsider...
> Just got a mail from Forasec (european dealer) for the ppl registered with them for the Seaforth. Its stating they'll get the numbers of watches allocated to them soon, but it will likely be sold out on registered people only already, probably even having to disappoint people...
> So demand is already more than supply, at least for Forasec's European market.
> 
> ...


Now I'm worried I'm not going to be able to preorder one when they are finally released. I've been holding out for 4 months because I figured they would be easier to get this time around...


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Website is now open. As an added incentive tge movement is now ETA 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Michael Day said:


> Website is now open. As an added incentive tge movement is now ETA
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The Series II have always been ETA.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Full options


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

What a well done website. Easy to navigate on mobile.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Price differences between the two


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Looking forward to real world pictures once they arrive.

I also like the denomination of the dark blue as the abyss blue. Shows Halios' creativity right there.

Goes without saying I hope to snag one.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Oh no... Grey, Yellow, Pastel Blue. I can't decide 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Tanjecterly said:


> Looking forward to real world pictures once they arrive.
> 
> I also like the denomination of the dark blue as the abyss blue. Shows Halios' creativity right there.
> 
> Goes without saying I hope to snag one.


Post #2255 is made up of pretty much all real world pictures. They're all on the new site.


----------



## ajg223 (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Anyone looking to get rid of a series one to make way for series 2? I don't want a date. Interested in fixed bezel either shade of blue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Is the GMT 24 hour bezel going to be available on both color dials or just the dark?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



ajg223 said:


> Anyone looking to get rid of a series one to make way for series 2? I don't want a date. Interested in fixed bezel either shade of blue.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wait because a lot of people will be getting rid of those right after they acquire a Series Two.


----------



## Fireice113 (Apr 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

No grey dial with a diving bezel


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Fireice113 said:


> No grey dial with a diving bezel


There seems to be that in the GMT section....


----------



## Fireice113 (Apr 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Ohh sorry I meant the sapphire one. I saw a picture of the the grey dial with the sapphire diving bezel on the instagram page, maybe it just isnt shown in the gallery on the website.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Ladies and gentleman...start your... credit cards!

Getting close now!

Abyss Blue in either sapphire or steel dive bezel for me.










(That's if I get one and if I prefer it to my series one sunburst blue dive bezel. )

Really curious how fast these will go. More exposure now, but hard to say what production numbers are.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Ohh hard time of waiting starts now.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I cant decide on whether I want the dive bezel or sapphire bezel on the pastel blue.















Sidenote: My colleague thinks that the Bahamas looks like a watch which reminds her of ... Trump!

Personally, I think it reminds me of the simpsons.....


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Pastel with the dive bezel gets my vote.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

What straps will it come with? I don't see it on the website.

I'd really want to get the abyss blue with the gmt bezel but will all the enthusiasm here, I have a feeling I won't get one.


----------



## tommyjai92 (Dec 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Am I one of the very few that's after the abyss blue with a fixed bezel?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



tommyjai92 said:


> Am I one of the very few that's after the abyss blue with a fixed bezel?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


There's dozens of us! But yeah, that's my favorite, and the one I'm planning on (attempting) buying.


----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I also like the abyss blue with fixed bezel.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Are all Series II color options date only or will there be no-dates available?


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



redzebra said:


> Are all Series II color options date only or will there be no-dates available?


Date only


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Very hard to make a choice when all are so good.

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Pastel with the dive bezel gets my vote. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeah.. looks better right? the sapphire bezel seems to give it a constrained look


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'm thinking pastel duel time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jamesezra said:


> yeah.. looks better right? the sapphire bezel seems to give it a constrained look


That's exactly right. Seems more forced with the sapphire.

The pastel has never been my cup of tea but the pic you posted with the steel bezel made me say-hmmm, that is kind of nice...


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> That's exactly right. Seems more forced with the sapphire.
> 
> The pastel has never been my cup of tea but the pic you posted with the steel bezel made me say-hmmm, that is kind of nice...


yeah. the SS bezel looks in sync with the pastel blue. Im toying with the 12 hr bezel as well. gives a better feel than a dive bezel.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Are the options shown currently on the site going to be the only combinations? Anyone know if the grey (non gmt) will be offered with a sapphire bezel?


----------



## Montag84 (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Ladies and gentleman...start your... credit cards!
> 
> Getting close now!
> 
> ...


+1 Abyss Blue with matching sapphire for me (hopefully)


----------



## Montag84 (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



mplsabdullah said:


> Are the options shown currently on the site going to be the only combinations? Anyone know if the grey (non gmt) will be offered with a sapphire bezel?


I believe it will be with a black sapphire from Jason's intitial instagram post announcing Series II

__
http://instagr.am/p/BYuGu90lapv/


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'm in for an abyss fixed bezel, GMT is amazing but over budget for me.


----------



## krushna.m (Nov 3, 2016)

jamesezra said:


> I cant decide on whether I want the dive bezel or sapphire bezel on the pastel blue.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12789165&stc=1&d=1515378590"]
> 
> ...


I'm in the same boat here, buddy. ?


----------



## krushna.m (Nov 3, 2016)

Leaning towards pastel blue with sapphire bezel though.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



tommyjai92 said:


> Am I one of the very few that's after the abyss blue with a fixed bezel?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Few? Ha ha ha ha ha.....


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



krushna.m said:


> Leaning towards pastel blue with sapphire bezel though.


He's making more pastel blue Seaforth?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Yup. More pastel blue coming. Jason acknowledged he made very few last time and underestimated the demand for them. Does that throw a wrench in the Bahama yellow quest?

There will be more options than shown on the website.

I am pretty sure there is nO pic of the abyss blue with the steel dive or 12 hour bezel up (my second choice). But those will be options for example.

I hope he gets pics of every combo up.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Yup. More pastel blue coming. Jason acknowledged he made very few last time and underestimated the demand for them. Does that throw a wrench in the Bahama yellow quest?
> 
> There will be more options than shown on the website.
> 
> ...


It sort of does though I am pretty psyched about that yellow and I don't have anything like it. I have blue Watches like my IWC LPP, Farer Lander, Oris 65... but I do love blue and the pastel blue is unique as is my Lander's so that's interesting. Initially I also wanted a gmt but with the Lander in the rotation I think I'll pass. Now I just need to select which three-handed I want, dial and bezel. 
What he ought to do is post a pic of all versions (even if renders) so one can compare all. It's hard to keep track of it all via random IG posts over months  for me it is at least


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> It sort of does though I am pretty psyched about that yellow and I don't have anything like it. I have blue Watches like my IWC LPP, Farer Lander, Oris 65... but I do love blue and the pastel blue is unique as is my Lander's so that's interesting. Initially I also wanted a gmt but with the Lander in the rotation I think I'll pass. Now I just need to select which three-handed I want, dial and bezel.
> What he ought to do is post a pic of all versions (even if renders) so one can compare all. It's hard to keep track of it all via random IG posts over months  for me it is at least


I think they are all on his website now to view , that yellow satsuma orange is amazing it's the best yellow shade on a Watch I have seen I'm pretty sure I'm going to get one ,

the pastal also is a fantastic shade jason never stops amazing me with his choices when designing watches


----------



## ptfly (May 18, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I am leaning that way too. Originally thought GMT version but either abyss blue fixed or with dark blue rotating. Pastel blue would be totally different for my collection but I go back and forth. :roll:



tommyjai92 said:


> Am I one of the very few that's after the abyss blue with a fixed bezel?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

No grey with saphire bezel 3 hander?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> No grey with saphire bezel 3 hander?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I admit that'd be hot too


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Monkeynuts said:


> I think they are all on his website now to view , that yellow satsuma orange is amazing it's the best yellow shade on a Watch I have seen I'm pretty sure I'm going to get one ,
> 
> the pastal also is a fantastic shade jason never stops amazing me with his choices when designing watches


Cool. Didn't even know the site was up


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Did Jason say whether he would address the sharp edge of the rotating bezels with a slight chamfer? Excited to add a third Seaforth, but will then sell one of my no-date versions.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> I admit that'd be hot too


I was waiting for the grey GMT with sapphire bezel but the price difference is too much for me right now so the 3Hander grey with sapphire was my backup. But if that isn't going to happen then I guess my wallet will be happy.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



redzebra said:


> Are all Series II color options date only or will there be no-dates available?


All of series I was no date, all of series 2 is date.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Love the blue and sapphire bezel. Reminds me the Caribbean. Beautiful waters. Not bad looking down at the wrist and get a quick vacation memory escape!


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

*my Seaforth secret*

Couple times I promised to do this and the time has come. 
I will try to be short and clear with words pointing on what matters for me and history.

I was searching for a watch on my 30th birthday for about a year. I never had mechanical watches before, so I've spent a lot of time doing watch research. I changed three watches during this period and every time I thought it was ''the one''. But then each of them was sold after.

I wanted a special watch, reasons for that are very important and personal. The watch should have been special enough, perfect enough and with the pricing good enough so I would never think of selling one. After months I came to final understanding what it should be: microbrand with its warm attitude, divers but casual look, beautiful and simple overall feel, diameter of not more than about forty millimeters and short hugging lugs for my small wrist, stainless steel bezel, dark dial, domed crystal, good movement, crown guards . . do you recognize it ?

So when I met the Seaforth in the web it was a striking understanding - mine. Everything, just everything in it. Unfortunately first batch of them was sold out just a week before that. So I contacted Jason about how to be able to get one from the second smaller batch, he said all his shipping couriers state they can not ship to Russia anyway and directed me to Forasec.com watch store in Europe as Halios retailer.

This is how I met Stephan from Forasec. He said they were expecting a part of the second batch, so I asked about something like pre-reservation, but at that time Forasec was out for three weeks holidays. It was a hard time waiting, I desperately wanted one of the watch I finally found but could not get due to circumstances.

After Forasec was back from holidays I got an email saying they have only one black dial stainless rotating bezel which I wanted all the time. The first one to reply should have been the one to get it. And I was first )) My pleasure had no limits. Payment, shipping and the watch returns to sender. Why ? - no idea. Stephan could use only Fedex as express courier, so I started to gather information what could have happened. Most of feedback about Fedex in Russia is horrible. It is a big company, but most of the shippings apart from documents seemed to be returning to sender or only come to Moscow and no further, then back to sender. The reason i found out after huge amount of calls and visits to Fedex partners here was simple. They have a list of companies and only they can ship to private persons in Russia. I gave all the information to Stephan and he said he would contact his Fedex manager to see what's on their side to be made. Should I say I was nervous all that time? 
Some time after Stephan met the manager and they started to make papers to be in that shipping list. Then waiting again, decisions of Fedex whether watches are in category of luxury accessories or regular usage items - first would not ship, the second would&#8230;

I was tired and burnt inside because of all the time and all small things. So when finally Stephan stated he was able to ship with official agreement with Fedex with no worries I strangely was not ready to do this. I was, but needed time to understand if everything was right or this watch just should not have been mine. And I said Stephan to let it go, do anything he needs with it - make some else happy.

After about a week I contacted him again asking if something changed and to congratulate the new real owner. But surprisingly Stephan said he just had no time to make a post advertising a watch that may be gone in 30secs and which is long sold out. Yes, I knew it was waiting for me, it is my watch. So he shipped it and after five days I was astonished how amazingly good it was and how ''mine'' it was. Instantly I emailed Stephan sitting in the car just by the Fedex official partner saying all the good things I could. About the watch, about his amazing honest attitude wishing all the best for him and Jason as a man who made it all possible and who created these positive waves .

I am owning my Seaforth for three months now, the buying process itself took two months. Year of searching. 
Now I am not thinking of any other watch model. I may get a much more exquisite watch in future, but am not crazy about it, I have a faithful friend on my wrist and look at other watches with good regard only. As a true dog owner when seeing someone else's dog. I may have several dogs in future, but this friend would've been with me all the time and we've came through things together. 
Once I said here that series two is not better but a bit different on the positive side, so I will try to get one. 
I came into Seaforthes world and that twelve hour blue abyss with date necessity for everyday coming along looks into me. 
I have the second right hand and a fiancé for one to be near. Or I will make someone who needs a true friend happy, my watch definitely has soul for this, so I will try ...

Now Forasec can ship to Russia which is a huge prospective market and what is important without added tax, so the price remains at a positivly good level. I recently made a full post describing these new advantages at a main russian watch forum to help Stephan from my side.

With this I am finishing my story and saying one short thing. 
Jason. Stephan. 
You are amazing.

Some of photos I took on casual afternoons with casual dust on the watch.

































P.S. serial number of the watch is a beautiful 1 -2 -3
and good luck to everyone reading this


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Great photos. Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

*my Seaforth secret*

More homemade photos.


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

*my Seaforth secret*

thank you ! 
i remember you had a special story of getting it for your dad


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Back to the bracelet topic for a bit. I ended up ordering an oyster style bracelet from WatchGecko (they give 10% off to WUS members). I went with the brushed with polished centre link option to compliment the slightly dressy style of the gilt Seaforth. I really think this watch is made for a bracelet and would love to have an OEM option. The bracelet I bought is great, the fit and finish better than I expected. The only pain is adjusting the hollow end links. This is the same issue as with the Hadley Roma, I know Jason mentioned it on IG a while back. The Seaforth has fine lines which are proving to be hard to accommodate with standard end links and I don't have the tools to bend them without leaving marks on the metal. But overall, I love the look.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: my Seaforth secret*

Stunning photos, all of them! Can't see the photos from your third post, though.



s.z said:


> More homemade photos.
> 
> View attachment 12791293
> View attachment 12791299
> ...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ATL Jack (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



daforg said:


> Back to the bracelet topic for a bit. I ended up ordering an oyster style bracelet from WatchGecko (they give 10% off to WUS members). I went with the brushed with polished centre link option to compliment the slightly dressy style of the gilt Seaforth. I really think this watch is made for a bracelet and would love to have an OEM option. The bracelet I bought is great, the fit and finish better than I expected. The only pain is adjusting the hollow end links. This is the same issue as with the Hadley Roma, I know Jason mentioned it on IG a while back. The Seaforth has fine lines which are proving to be hard to accommodate with standard end links and I don't have the tools to bend them without leaving marks on the metal. But overall, I love the look.
> 
> View attachment 12791441
> 
> ...


That bracelet looks great. I'm sure it isn't a perfect fit when you handle it, but it looks like a great fit in the photos.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Hey guys. New site is up but can't order.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



wuyeah said:


> Hey guys. New site is up but can't order.


Hi,

Watches will be ready in a couple of weeks. Check his IG page for more updates about the release date (3 hander= end of January 2018, GMT= 2-3 months remaining).

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon WAS-L03T en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Big fan of Halios, and I have a puck and a Delfin. And the Delfin is one of my favorite watches. I skipped the Seaforth on the first go, and have been having some regret. Now I am thinking about it again for this iteration, but a couple other watches have grabbed my attention in the sporty/casual market.

Has anyone handled the Farer three handers? They are a pretty different price point when you compare three hander to three hander, but I am curious about the build quality vs. Halios. I am still probably leaning Halios just given how much I like the brand and have been impressed with Jason and his customer service in the past (I am a brand loyal person once I find one I like).

As far as the Seaforth goes, I think the abyss blue with any of the bezels is an awesome looking watch. I am not in for a GMT at this point, but those are looking sweet as well. I am glad to see folks getting excited about these watches as I think the brand is great--even if it means it will be tougher to get the watches we want . Happy choosing and hunting.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



calwatchguy said:


> Has anyone handled the Farer three handers? They are a pretty different price point when you compare three hander to three hander, but I am curious about the build quality vs. Halios. I am still probably leaning Halios just given how much I like the brand and have been impressed with Jason and his customer service in the past (I am a brand loyal person once I find one I like).
> 
> As far as the Seaforth goes, I think the abyss blue with any of the bezels is an awesome looking watch. I am not in for a GMT at this point, but those are looking sweet as well. I am glad to see folks getting excited about these watches as I think the brand is great--even if it means it will be tougher to get the watches we want . Happy choosing and hunting.


I've been looking at Farer for a while too. What's stopped me has been the price point, I'm still not certain its worth the $4-500 premium over the Halios. I guess that will be hard to quantify without trying both. I think Bryce (@jeep99dad) has both, maybe he can weigh in? I'm keen on either the Farer Oxley or blue Seaforth GMT this time.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Unfortunately with the anticipated popularity of these pieces the choice will be made all the more difficult. I'm only getting one, but which one?

Can't afford to think for much longer either. 
Leaning towards this one:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



daforg said:


> I've been looking at Farer for a while too. What's stopped me has been the price point, I'm still not certain its worth the $4-500 premium over the Halios. I guess that will be hard to quantify without trying both. I think Bryce (@jeep99dad) has both, maybe he can weigh in? I'm keen on either the Farer Oxley or blue Seaforth GMT this time.


I've got my eye on the Hopewell, but the $ difference plus my fandom of Halios is likely too much to overcome.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sagialkobi (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: my Seaforth secret*

That's some Bezel!!



s.z said:


> Couple times I promised to do this and the time has come.
> I will try to be short and clear with words pointing on what matters for me and history.
> 
> I was searching for a watch on my 30th birthday for about a year. I never had mechanical watches before, so I've spent a lot of time doing watch research. I changed three watches during this period and every time I thought it was ''the one''. But then each of them was sold after.
> ...


----------



## sagialkobi (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: my Seaforth secret*

NEED the GMT, jus' sayin!


----------



## sagialkobi (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

How's the pastel love after the honeymoon is over?! I love it


----------



## ptfly (May 18, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



calwatchguy said:


> Big fan of Halios, and I have a puck and a Delfin. And the Delfin is one of my favorite watches. I skipped the Seaforth on the first go, and have been having some regret. Now I am thinking about it again for this iteration, but a couple other watches have grabbed my attention in the sporty/casual market.
> 
> Has anyone handled the Farer three handers? They are a pretty different price point when you compare three hander to three hander, but I am curious about the build quality vs. Halios. I am still probably leaning Halios just given how much I like the brand and have been impressed with Jason and his customer service in the past (I am a brand loyal person once I find one I like).
> 
> As far as the Seaforth goes, I think the abyss blue with any of the bezels is an awesome looking watch. I am not in for a GMT at this point, but those are looking sweet as well. I am glad to see folks getting excited about these watches as I think the brand is great--even if it means it will be tougher to get the watches we want . Happy choosing and hunting.


I have a Hopewell as well as a Seaforth. Completely different watches.
The hopewell is more smart casual and wears smaller. The seaforth at least with the rotating bezel is much more casual. Build and finish on the hopewell is very nice. 
Guess what I am saying is you need both


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

*Re: my Seaforth secret*

thanks a ton, got you - here they are )



Earl Grey said:


> Stunning photos, all of them! Can't see the photos from your third post, though.
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


love the open space feel of the dial here that is created by deep gloss black dial and domed crystal. hour markers are like hanging somewhere in space


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

SZ

Your pics are making me think I may actually want the glossy abyss blue with the steel bezel not the sapphire bezel.

I know I want the glossy dark blue dial but I assumed the glossy dark sapphire bezel would work best with it...not so sure now...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



ptfly said:


> I have a Hopewell as well as a Seaforth. Completely different watches.
> The hopewell is more smart casual and wears smaller. The seaforth at least with the rotating bezel is much more casual. Build and finish on the hopewell is very nice.
> Guess what I am saying is you need both


Haha. Unfortunately, some self imposed watch count criteria will keep me from adding both . I should clarify, I am pretty set on the fixed bezel Seaforth, and I agree that with the dive or GMT bezel they are very different watches. Tough decisions ahead for sure--first world problems.


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

you know they are different and both good)
get the one you preferred all the time - sapphire i mean. it is more unique in this exact watch case and you already tried steel. 
get something new that you like, we only live once



boatswain said:


> Great photos. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





s.z said:


> thank you !
> i remember you had a special story of getting it for your dad





boatswain said:


> SZ
> 
> Your pics are making me think I may actually want the glossy abyss blue with the steel bezel not the sapphire bezel.
> 
> ...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

New from IG.

I'm the requester mentioned! Makes sense when you read my last posts










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montag84 (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> New from IG. I'm the requester mentioned! Makes sense when you read my last posts Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I nearly jumped when I saw him post on Instagram early this morning, thought it would be an early announcement that orders would be opening. The Abyss Blue looks good with everything IMHO. I am sticking with the Sapphire bezel as I plan on wearing this thing all the time and would rather not mark up the brushed stainless bezel, but the posts in this thread have got the wheels turning in my head to look for a brushed bezel option for a future watch.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I have similar thoughts about the steel bezel. Looks fantastic while new and I really enjoy it on my Sunburst blue. I know I would cringe if I gave it a good scratch. That's life I know. But I love the Seaforth and want to treat it as a nice watch. The sapphire would give me more confidence - I guess the con is I could shatter it though 

I just need to decide which looks best as both are excellent. I am just happy I have a photo to compare now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

sapphire is a smudge collector though ) the whole face of the watch will be always dirty in regular use.
there are tons of messages of people who can not decide which to choose and see it as a problem .

What if there was only one choice ? Something common from all of variants. Divers steel bezel with dark dial i suppose . Would we be happy with only this one option? 
I definetly would be.
as Stephan from Foeasec whom i take in a friendly way replied to this last ig post - take any, you will not loose.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Any people who have handled both the sapphire and steel bezels have a sense of if the sapphire feels like it wears much taller/larger with the thicker bezel edge of the sapphire?

I know I can see it pictures (the added thickness) but I am not sure if in real life it would be apparent.

Thanks folks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: my Seaforth secret*



s.z said:


> Couple times I promised to do this and the time has come.
> I will try to be short and clear with words pointing on what matters for me and history.
> 
> I was searching for a watch on my 30th birthday for about a year. I never had mechanical watches before, so I've spent a lot of time doing watch research. I changed three watches during this period and every time I thought it was ''the one''. But then each of them was sold after.
> ...


Such a great story! Thanks for sharing.

Stories like this is why watches are so great!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Any people who have handled both the sapphire and steel bezels have a sense of if the sapphire feels like it wears much taller/larger with the thicker bezel edge of the sapphire?
> 
> I know I can see it pictures (the added thickness) but I am not sure if in real life it would be apparent.
> 
> ...


Had both and didn't notice a difference in thickness during wear. So minimal, you'd have to be pretty anal to be bothered by one vs. The other.
. But it did seem to make the Watch appear larger/wider. A good thing for me.

In spite for my love for Halios Watches, I'll have to say the SS dive bezel finish wasn't up to their usual standards. The edge was also too sharp. For that reason I'd lean sapphire though it isn't always my favorite aesthetic preference. I don't care or worry about scratches on the SS bezel so it's not even a factor. It's life. Much more important things to worry about 
The fixed bezel was very nicely done. It looks great on the yellow and blue Seaforth too. Wears smaller but looks hot.


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Any people who have handled both the sapphire and steel bezels have a sense of if the sapphire feels like it wears much taller/larger with the thicker bezel edge of the sapphire?
> 
> I know I can see it pictures (the added thickness) but I am not sure if in real life it would be apparent.
> 
> ...


A really good question. I've heard it wears much larger (like 2-3mm in feel) than the fixed, but I have not handled them both.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Yes


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> Yes


Is that a less sharp bezel I see?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

https://timeandtidewatches.com/introducing-oris-carl-brashear-chronograph-limited-edition/


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Thanks for the insight Brice, much appreciated. Thats what i thought, that in person the difference in bezel height would be negligible. I do just love how slim the steel bezel wears...the first pic of the yellow you posted really highlights that!

I imagine it is more so the dark colour matched bezel that makes the watch appear larger with the sapphire as the dial is less contained.

What a fantastic design that can look great in so many different bezel and dial variations. Incredible restrained design work.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Thanks for the insight Brice, much appreciated. Thats what i thought, that in person the difference in bezel height would be negligible. I do just love how slim the steel bezel wears...the first pic of the yellow you posted really highlights that!
> 
> I imagine it is more so the dark colour matched bezel that makes the watch appear larger with the sapphire as the dial is less contained.
> 
> What a fantastic design that can look great in so many different bezel and dial variations. Incredible restrained design work.


Don't get me wrong if you put hem side by side, the sapphire bezel will be thicker obviously but on the wrist it's really not something I'd notice. And the crystal stands out more on the SS bezel.

Here are the three bezel styles together 









Re point #2, yes exactly the color makes for a continuation from dial to bezel and it makes it look larger on the wrist.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

On the topic of the Farer vs. Halios, I like both brands and have owned both. Always been a fan of Halios and Jason, have owned several of his watches Aesthetically the Seaforth is my favorite, love that retro diver look and smaller size. 
I don't know that the Farer is comparable to the Halios Seaforth, they are very different and I'd not buy one instead of the other. 
In all honesty and with all due respect to Halios and the fans I find the Farer to be overall superior and it should be given the price, right ?  
I think such judgements can be subjective and it's not like we have a qualityOmeter magic tool for our super important world-changing Watch assessments  But I'll give my honest opinion, the Farer case is just made better, the finish is superior to my eye. It's beautifully made and the curved edges have a superb polish to them as good as any. I always thought the case work of the Halios Seaforth was a bit rough and not as nice other brands. The dial of the Seaforth was very nice, loved the blue and the applied markers. But again the Farer here has a nicer dial to me, the texture and print under a loupe is just outstanding, better than pretty much any Watch I've owned save for my IWC LPP. The Farer hands finish is super nice too. Until now the Farer also has the better mvt. My three Halios had gritty crowns. The Farer is very smooth. I think Jason's move to the ETA 2824 was a good move as much as I love a ND. Farer uses top grade ETA with custom rotors and regulates them. 
Obviously being a diver, the Halios has better WR and its lume is also better. The size is a matter of preference but the Farer wears smaller, it's limit small for me and if I didn't absolutely love all other aspects of the Watch, I'd not keep it due to size but I love my Lander. But for those who find the Halios or other similar-sized Watches a tad too large or at the upper limit, the Farer could be spot on. Overall the Farer has that classic older style case and a retro vibe with a super fun use of color. It's unique, wont be mistaken for something else. Heck I could easily wear it every day. The Farer is swiss-made and that's gonna cost more than a micro made in low-cost location such as HK/China/... but here the quality is also there. It's obvious right out of the box. 
The Halios is more of modern vintage inspired diver like others - it's a well executed design with superb lines and proportions. While it's not as nicely finished, it's one I loved wearing and will enjoy with the ETA side by side with my Farer


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> https://timeandtidewatches.com/introducing-oris-carl-brashear-chronograph-limited-edition/


I'm 90% certain I'm going to get this version but with the countdown numbers just waiting on a reply to a question first, the fixed bezel also looks cool but for me not a option as already have a sif nart and the halios will never compare


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Monkeynuts said:


> I'm 90% certain I'm going to get this version but with the countdown numbers just waiting on a reply to a question first, the fixed bezel also looks cool but for me not a option as already have a sif nart and the halios will never compare


Sif nart?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Yes sif nart , when I said never compare I think that was a poor choice of words what I meant was in a small collection of 6 watches having one 40mm fixed bezel watch that I've become fond of is enough for me another will not compare because I've had the sif longer and like I said become attached to it plus it is kind of special


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Monkeynuts said:


> Yes sif nart , when I said never compare I think that was a poor choice of words what I meant was in a small collection of 6 watches having one 40mm fixed bezel watch that I've become fond of is enough for me another will not compare because I've had the sif longer and like I said become attached to it plus it is kind of special


Still, said nart ?


----------



## ATL Jack (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> Still, said nart ?


Sif N.A.R.T. is made by JS Watch Co, an Icelandic watch maker.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Monkeynuts said:


> I'm 90% certain I'm going to get this version but with the countdown numbers just waiting on a reply to a question first, the fixed bezel also looks cool but for me not a option as already have a sif nart and the halios will never compare


I love that dial but i do love that Abyss blue too. Still the yellow is where I am leaning towards. Not sure which bezel

Can one get the yellow with sapphire ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



ATL Jack said:


> Sif N.A.R.T. is made by JS Watch Co, an Icelandic watch maker.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Thanks. Makes more sense now. 
I'll have to google for a pic


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



ATL Jack said:


> Sif N.A.R.T. is made by JS Watch Co, an Icelandic watch maker.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Google is my friend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks. Makes more sense now.
> I'll have to google for a pic


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Monkeynuts said:


> View attachment 12795333


Thanks


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> I love that dial but i do love that Abyss blue too. Still the yellow is where I am leaning towards. Not sure which bezel
> 
> Can one get the yellow with sapphire ?


Yes. The "bumblebee" makeup! I am the same way, but I am really liking the fixed...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I am so undecided about which color to get! I love the yellow as it is unique. I love the pastel blue, the gray is sharp. I already have Seaforth with sunburst blue 12 hour bezel, so I definitely am going for sapphire bezel...decisions, decisions...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I also like the pastal but I struggle with blue watches for some reason and alway end up flipping, I also had a turquoise Aquadive which went awesome with the turquoise Isofrane but I could never find another strap to look good on it and I do like to change straps a lot so that had to go also

that yellow shade is just to awesome to pass by , I wasn't intending to buy any watches this year but I'm definitely wanting that, I've had a puck v1 Laguna v1 tropik b and a blue steel tropik all sold so looking forward to having a halios again


----------



## Montag84 (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> I love that dial but i do love that Abyss blue too. Still the yellow is where I am leaning towards. Not sure which bezel Can one get the yellow with sapphire ?


Yes, with black sapphire according to instagram posts.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Montag84 said:


> Yes, with black sapphire according to instagram posts.


I found it









Not sure if I prefer it to the SS Bezels ?


----------



## Montag84 (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> I found itNot sure if I prefer it to the SS Bezels ?


Personally, does nothing for me. I think the yellow looks better with the brushed or fixed bezels,.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Montag84 said:


> Personally, does nothing for me. I think the yellow looks better with the brushed or fixed bezels,.


I tend to agree, as beautiful as the sapphire bezel is, it takes away from the yellow Seaforth I think. Too much contrast maybe ? The SS makes for a smoother color transition? I DK, maybe it's the pic but as it stands I'd prefer the SS dive or fixed bezel on it


----------



## Montag84 (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> I tend to agree, as beautiful as the sapphire bezel is, it takes away from the yellow Seaforth I think. Too much contrast maybe ? The SS makes for a smoother color transition? I DK, maybe it's the pic but as it stands I'd prefer the SS dive or fixed bezel on it


I think you hit the nail on the head right there. As has been said in this thread a couple times, there is really no wrong choice with the plethora of combinations, but some definitely look better than others and highlight the model/color better than others.


----------



## ptfly (May 18, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Spot on in every way.



Jeep99dad said:


> On the topic of the Farer vs. Halios, I like both brands and have owned both. Always been a fan of Halios and Jason, have owned several of his watches Aesthetically the Seaforth is my favorite, love that retro diver look and smaller size.
> I don't know that the Farer is comparable to the Halios Seaforth, they are very different and I'd not buy one instead of the other.
> In all honesty and with all due respect to Halios and the fans I find the Farer to be overall superior and it should be given the price, right ?
> I think such judgements can be subjective and it's not like we have a qualityOmeter magic tool for our super important world-changing Watch assessments  But I'll give my honest opinion, the Farer case is just made better, the finish is superior to my eye. It's beautifully made and the curved edges have a superb polish to them as good as any. I always thought the case work of the Halios Seaforth was a bit rough and not as nice other brands. The dial of the Seaforth was very nice, loved the blue and the applied markers. But again the Farer here has a nicer dial to me, the texture and print under a loupe is just outstanding, better than pretty much any Watch I've owned save for my IWC LPP. The Farer hands finish is super nice too. Until now the Farer also has the better mvt. My three Halios had gritty crowns. The Farer is very smooth. I think Jason's move to the ETA 2824 was a good move as much as I love a ND. Farer uses top grade ETA with custom rotors and regulates them.
> ...


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Am I the only person who thinks the lume dot at 6 o'clock looks unfinished without a frame to match the other hour markers?
It looks like an after thought to me with the date perched on top.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



matthew P said:


> Am I the only person who thinks the lume dot at 6 o'clock looks unfinished without a frame to match the other hour markers?
> It looks like an after thought to me with the date perched on top.


I'd prefer a frame but I understand it'd be challenging with the date wheel so close.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*



















Couple photos to balance out all the text in the past few pages. 

Trying to wear this guy a bit more in the coming days to get a better feel if a series2 Pastel would get any wrist time. Originally I had a Pastel from the initial batch. Sold it before 2nd batch were made available because it wasn't getting any wrist time. Jason nailed the Pastel color IMHO, a really difficult color to get it right. Perhaps it is worth getting, just as a color sample. Lol


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I agree I would like to have seen some silver at 6. Either the date window surround or preferably around the lume plot for proportions. I see that the spacing is tight though. And it is what it is now. It's really the one quibble I have with series 2.

Also while I appreciate the attention to matching the dial and date wheel sometimes a contrasting white window fits better aesthetically. It's a stealthy date for sure on the series 2 but I think the dial needs a bit more weight at 6. The blue looks good with the white numbers. However the yellow and other colours with black numbers looks more "empty" on the dial, because the white matches the lume plots.

Here's an example of a white date working at 6. It has the advantage of using printed indices though so no need to incorporate a silver border.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> https://timeandtidewatches.com/introducing-oris-carl-brashear-chronograph-limited-edition/


Those are some great photos, but sometimes I feel that certain objects look great "on their own" in photographs like this. But when you try to incorporate them into your life, with your wardrobe etc. they often come up short.

_"Dude, why are you wearing a yellow watch?"
_


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'm disappointed that the images so far on the Halios site for the Seaforth is just a grab bag of all the photos we have seen for weeks or months on IG or here following Wind^UP.

Really he should get Vincent Lions to do the proper glamour shots... although that may be a waste of money because at this point you guys would buy the entire Seaforth lot if Jason drew sketches on the inside of a crisps packet with a grease pencil lol.

I am still waiting for a GOOD photograph of the gray model... because at this point those dials look like something someone spat out of a 3D printer.

PS.
It's kind of funny all the interest right?
All these people "I'm getting yellow" ... "I'm getting pastel" ... and the reality is probably...

You're not getting one.
He's not getting one.
She's not getting one.
The 4th person might get one. But he is probably a social media "influencer" or blogger.

But I am crossing my fingers for you! ;-)


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



redhed18 said:


> It's kind of funny all the interest right?
> All these people "I'm getting yellow" ... "I'm getting pastel" ... and the reality is probably...
> 
> You're not getting one.
> ...


True dat.

Jason could be running his factories 24/7 for a year and a day and still not have enough supply to meet demand.

Some of us will be dancing with the devil and others..... won't.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Tanjecterly said:


> True dat.
> 
> Jason could be running his factories 24/7 for a year and a day and still not have enough supply to meet demand.
> 
> Some of us will be dancing with the devil and others..... won't.


Hi,

Except the Seaforth, I managed to buy from him a Delfin and a Laguna without preordering or rushing to get one. They were available for a few days on his website.

The Seaforth is another story. However, not everyone that says "I'm getting one" will actually do. 675$ is a hefty sum and sometimes life gets in the way and you won't have the $$$ required when it is time to pull the trigger.

This will probably sell out within minutes/hours but I hope that he made a few more than the 1st version.

Cheers and good luck to all!

S.

Sent from my T10(E3C5) using Tapatalk


----------



## elliswyatt (Feb 12, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



redhed18 said:


> Those are some great photos, but sometimes I feel that certain objects look great "on their own" in photographs like this. But when you try to incorporate them into your life, with your wardrobe etc. they often come up short.
> 
> _"Dude, why are you wearing a yellow watch?"
> _


I agree. For me, this would be a beach vacation watch or a summer watch. I'm leaning towards yellow because I have a watch box brimming with versatile watches that work with my everyday wardrobe. But darn, that Abyss Blue looks sweet with the sapphire bezel....


----------



## krushna.m (Nov 3, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Pastel blue in sapphire or diver's bezel for me.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I apologize for all the text content I have been producing lately...

To make amends here are some photos. Sadly it's all poor evening indoor lighting. Apologies again...























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> On the topic of the Farer vs. Halios, I like both brands and have owned both. Always been a fan of Halios and Jason, have owned several of his watches Aesthetically the Seaforth is my favorite, love that retro diver look and smaller size.
> I don't know that the Farer is comparable to the Halios Seaforth, they are very different and I'd not buy one instead of the other.
> In all honesty and with all due respect to Halios and the fans I find the Farer to be overall superior and it should be given the price, right ?
> I think such judgements can be subjective and it's not like we have a qualityOmeter magic tool for our super important world-changing Watch assessments  But I'll give my honest opinion, the Farer case is just made better, the finish is superior to my eye. It's beautifully made and the curved edges have a superb polish to them as good as any. I always thought the case work of the Halios Seaforth was a bit rough and not as nice other brands. The dial of the Seaforth was very nice, loved the blue and the applied markers. But again the Farer here has a nicer dial to me, the texture and print under a loupe is just outstanding, better than pretty much any Watch I've owned save for my IWC LPP. The Farer hands finish is super nice too. Until now the Farer also has the better mvt. My three Halios had gritty crowns. The Farer is very smooth. I think Jason's move to the ETA 2824 was a good move as much as I love a ND. Farer uses top grade ETA with custom rotors and regulates them.
> ...


Thanks for the insights. Very helpful in my decision making process. Based just on pictures for both, I agree with all your points. Decisions, decisions.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



redhed18 said:


> I'm disappointed that the images so far on the Halios site for the Seaforth is just a grab bag of all the photos we have seen for weeks or months on IG or here following Wind^UP.
> 
> Really he should get Vincent Lions to do the proper glamour shots... although that may be a waste of money because at this point you guys would buy the entire Seaforth lot if Jason drew sketches on the inside of a crisps packet with a grease pencil lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I think that may be exactly it. He probably has a couple prototypes that he swaps around.

Since the grey has been changed Jason may not have the final version in hand just yet to show.

I agree it would be nice to have apples to apples comparison shots straight on on the dials for easy comparisons.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Perhaps Jason purposely left the photos on Website to be crappy to limit the demand.  The past few release from Halios, i.e. Tropik, Delfin, and Seaforth all sold out relatively quickly. I'm pretty confident when ordering goes live, there will be articles from leading watch site about Seaforth Series 2 with professional photos on each of the sites. Halios website will just be an e-commerce checkout point, whereas the top of the funnel will be sites like Ablogtowatch, Worn&Wound, etc... This is a textbook case sales/marketing for small, scrappy, smart company.


----------



## NyCSnEaK (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> On the topic of the Farer vs. Halios, I like both brands and have owned both. Always been a fan of Halios and Jason, have owned several of his watches Aesthetically the Seaforth is my favorite, love that retro diver look and smaller size.
> I don't know that the Farer is comparable to the Halios Seaforth, they are very different and I'd not buy one instead of the other.
> In all honesty and with all due respect to Halios and the fans I find the Farer to be overall superior and it should be given the price, right ?
> I think such judgements can be subjective and it's not like we have a qualityOmeter magic tool for our super important world-changing Watch assessments  But I'll give my honest opinion, the Farer case is just made better, the finish is superior to my eye. It's beautifully made and the curved edges have a superb polish to them as good as any. I always thought the case work of the Halios Seaforth was a bit rough and not as nice other brands. The dial of the Seaforth was very nice, loved the blue and the applied markers. But again the Farer here has a nicer dial to me, the texture and print under a loupe is just outstanding, better than pretty much any Watch I've owned save for my IWC LPP. The Farer hands finish is super nice too. Until now the Farer also has the better mvt. My three Halios had gritty crowns. The Farer is very smooth. I think Jason's move to the ETA 2824 was a good move as much as I love a ND. Farer uses top grade ETA with custom rotors and regulates them.
> ...


Jeep99dad is fair in his reviews of the watches he owns. I hope members take value in his opinions. I too own the Lander and can attest to it's quality being superior to the Halios. Given its price point, it should be. More than anything, their dials are beautiful. I wish more enthusiasts had the chance of trying on and inspecting their models.

As for the compressor models I'm not a fan, but quality is there. You won't feel short changed, if you like the design.

With all that being said. I'm hopefully going to purchase two Seaforths a abyss blue and yellow, both with fixed bezels. That's if I get lucky. The rotating bezel Diver spot in my watch case will be a Oris 65 40mm.


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I really need to be set on which dial bezel combo to get... there are so many options and not much time left to decide. The problem is every time I see a new Instagram pic I am swayed towards it. I don't want to have something in mind and then if I'm lucky enough to order one from the site, hesitate and waste precious time in deciding. Then again I can see myself coming to a decision now and then making an impulsive change of heart (not mind), and going with what I feel like at that instant.

For the bezel versions, what I know so far is that I only like the sapphire black or blue on the abyss blue dial, but not the others. For pastel blue, yellow, and grey I'd get the SS bezel. I find the SS 12 hour bezel more useful than the dive bezel which to me looks too minimal. In addition to tracking a second time zone, you can just multiply the number by 5 on the 12 hour bezel to turn it in to a timing bezel anyway and it's not like the dive bezel is fully graduated either. Then again, that would detract from the whole Seaforth look. At the same time I heard all the bezels are 120 click and that feels like it doesn't suit the 12 hour bezel in terms of design functionality.

Then there are the fixed bezels. I am lacking a fixed bezel 'go anywhere, do anything' watch like the Omega AT or Rolex Datejust. Watches that are a mix of sporty and classy at the same time. Taking that in to account, I'd find the blue or grey dial ideal choices for fixed. The yellow and pastel blue I'd go for a more sporty look with the bezel but tbh they are done so well - hence the problem!

Ok... abyss blue fixed for me... but let's see if that's what I order come game time 

Due to being in IT I'm almost never away from a computer except when I sleep so if I miss out on getting one, those who do manage to pick one up will be extremely lucky.


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

So I must be the first one here to confirm the purchase of the Seaforth II series 
Not my first choice but at least I got one lol
p.s. This is from the European website and I got an invitation first otherwise you are rejected


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Larry23 said:


> So I must be the first one here to confirm the purchase of the Seaforth II series
> Not my first choice but at least I got one lol
> p.s. This is from the European website and I got an invitation first otherwise you are rejected
> 
> View attachment 12800593


Congrats, I guess...when will it open for general public?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



EA-Sport said:


> Congrats, I guess...when will it open for general public?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have no idea when Jason is planning to do that in the Halios website. Ordering in Europe was a different story. You had to pre-register and declare your top 3 choices. I chose blue dial with matching blue sapphire bezel as my first option but I got an email informing me that I can order my second in line choice (blue with steel bezel). A big number of potential buyers had to be rejected unfortunately although the European dealer will receive 20% more watches than originally estimated. Demand has exceeded all expectations it seems


----------



## Montag84 (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Congratulations! I am not sure how to take the news for us North Americans.


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I find it very odd that European customers could preorder, but the rest of us don't get to do that and have to play a game of speed and luck to get one. Odd business model and disheartening as a potential customer.

I understand that this preorder through Forasec didn't guarantee a piece, but at least you don't have to be glued to Instagram or the website to get info on ordering.


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jgibbs3 said:


> I find it very odd that European customers could preorder, but the rest of us don't get to do that and have to play a game of speed and luck to get one. Odd business model and disheartening as a potential customer.
> 
> I understand that this preorder through Forasec didn't guarantee a piece, but at least you don't have to be glued to Instagram or the website to get info on ordering.


I think it was because there was some issues with supply on the fist gen Seaforth. I think he did it out of good faith for the customers that had order issues.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

It would seem that he could start doing preorders himself. I'm sure he would get a lot of orders and have a much better idea as to what demand is out there.


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jgibbs3 said:


> I find it very odd that European customers could preorder, but the rest of us don't get to do that and have to play a game of speed and luck to get one. Odd business model and disheartening as a potential customer.
> 
> I understand that this preorder through Forasec didn't guarantee a piece, but at least you don't have to be glued to Instagram or the website to get info on ordering.


Pre-registration is just a different approach. Demand is still WAY higher than supply and many people will still be disappointed. And you still have to be fast to complete and send this list before someone does it first. 
But yes I have to agree with you that this a smoother procedure


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Larry23 said:


> Pre-registration is just a different approach. Demand is still WAY higher than supply and many people will still be disappointed. And you still have to be fast to complete and send this list before someone does it first.
> But yes I have to agree with you that this a smoother procedure


Another factor why it is smoother is because it didn't get announced all over the place. If everyone would have known beforehand, it would have been a similar rush as on Jason's website. It won't be like that a second time I guess...
But I agree, it's still smoother, especially since the rush is separated from the moment of payment. No missing out because of failed payment, and then being sold out before the next attempt and stuff like that.

I got my order for a yellow fixie in. Glad I didn't have to stress about the process.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Wimads said:


> Another factor why it is smoother is because it didn't get announced all over the place. If everyone would have known beforehand, it would have been a similar rush as on Jason's website. It won't be like that a second time I guess...
> But I agree, it's still smoother, especially since the rush is separated from the moment of payment. No missing out because of failed payment, and then being sold out before the next attempt and stuff like that.
> 
> I got my order for a yellow fixie in. Glad I didn't have to stress about the process.
> ...


Congrats  glad you could secure one and great choice btw


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jgibbs3 said:


> I find it very odd that European customers could preorder, but the rest of us don't get to do that and have to play a game of speed and luck to get one. Odd business model and disheartening as a potential customer.
> 
> I understand that this preorder through Forasec didn't guarantee a piece, but at least you don't have to be glued to Instagram or the website to get info on ordering.


I think Jason was unprepared for this kind of rush. I don't think any earlier Halios models had such a hype going on. He didn't have a need for another type of business model before.

Though you could also argue that from a marketing perspective, despite being disheartening, this is probably not at all bad for his business. The rush in first round created a hype that - I'm guessing here - increased demand for second round even more. Scarcity creates desire - the thought that one might miss out if not acting quick, makes people desire it more; sales work on the same principle - be quick or you might not ever again find it at this price. 
For next releases, you bet yourself that people will be paying attention. Of course it all stands or falls with good design. If the next release isn't a hit, the hype will be over soon. But if he keeps up his design game as consistently as he has, then the rush is only beneficial for his business. So I doubt he will ever change to a pre-order or registration model.

The reason European customers did have the chance to pre-register, is simply because Forasec is a different business with it's own business model. They are a reseller, and can decide for themselves how they want to sell their products to their customers. They might have some agreement with Halios about pricing, but other than that I expect Forasec is free to do it however they want.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

From what I understand, Halios has been selling out in minutes for the past few releases. He's doing all he can to prepare for the rush. I get that.

You are 100% correct on the rest of you points. Not arguing that hype and limiting production isn't good for business. But with that said, not having everyone on an even playing field for ordering is annoying.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

It makes sense for Halios to have a European distributor , Jason can sell a certain amount in bulk ( so one shipment rather than many many individual ones ) plus the ones he will sell ( and ship ) from his own site . This way I guess more people get to buy his watches  
Forasec were oversubscribed for the pre sale according to the email I received so some people didn't get allocated one , luckily I got in for my yellow with sapphire bezel


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Dino7 said:


> It makes sense for Halios to have a European distributor , Jason can sell a certain amount in bulk ( so one shipment rather than many many individual ones ) plus the ones he will sell ( and ship ) from his own site . This way I guess more people get to buy his watches
> Forasec were oversubscribed for the pre sale according to the email I received so some people didn't get allocated one , luckily I got in for my yellow with sapphire bezel


Nice  good for you


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> Nice  good for you


Thanks  makes up for the Pastel I stupidly sold from the first run . I'm sure Jason learned from the incredible demand last time and most , if not all who want one will be able to get one when orders open


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Dino7 said:


> Thanks  makes up for the Pastel I stupidly sold from the first run . I'm sure Jason learned from the incredible demand last time and most , if not all who want one will be able to get one when orders open


That's positive thinking buddy  I like it. 
As bad as I want one, i am not gonna stress over it and get upset with the ordering process. It is what it is, in the end it's just a watch  I hope i can get one but if not, I'll enjoy the pics online until I can snatch a used one if I can


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Whispering encouraging words to my sunburst blue so it doesn't worry about getting replaced..

..there, there...it's ok...yes you're beautiful...no, that perlon doesn't make you wear too tall...




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sirbusman (Oct 11, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Although demand over supply, increasing production number from 200 pieces to 500 pieces or more may not satisfy our appetite. On the other hand, it may affect the value of Halios Seaforth II, even worst if overstocked.

Jason's design is too good I may said. 

Happy to see Jason established the Europe channel but didn't offer the limited edition there. Otherwise I would have difficult to choose, remind me the situation betweeen Steinhart and Gnomon watch.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## RookiePhil (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Wait, I'm confused, have the watches been sold out already? It wasn't announced on instagram!!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

No.

The sale hasn't been opened yet. A European distributor has just finished their own preregistration/sale i believe. My guess is that Halios just confirmed the numbers that will be shipped to that distributor to do with as they please.

The Halios website hasn't not announced or opened sales yet.

I am sure we will all hear about the sale day here, on the Halios website and Halios Instagram.

Hold fast.


----------



## RookiePhil (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Oh phew, thanks boatswain!!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Happy to help RookiePhil

I am with JeepDad in that if it happens great if not i will be ok. I am sure there will be several days warning before it opens. We should start a pool here to guess how fast they will sell out.


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

You guys are right, I probably should look at it more positively. Thanks for the reminder.

But I really want one, damn it. hahaha!


----------



## RookiePhil (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

That is the best attitude to take boatswain. But I know I'm gonna be super disappointed if I don't manage to get one! 

I am curious how fast they will sell out also. And which ones will sell out first!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Anyone listen to the Worn & Wound podcast with Jason? Good interview!

Jason talks a little bit about his pricing and production qty philosophy. Basically he isnt trying to create artificial demand by limiting numbers. His question that he has to answer is "how many should i produce, what is the right number?" He definitely seemed against the idea of having unsold inventory.

His 38mm upcoming sport watch is called the Fairwind and he is planning on 3 releases this year including the Seaforth II. All will have ETA movements.

Check it out if you have 25 minutes to spare.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Does anyone here know what the production numbers were for version 1 vs 2? I hope there has been a significant increase. I got two in the first round, planning to pick up one with date and sell one no date. But I am not selling until I have the third in the bag!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Earl Grey said:


> Does anyone here know what the production numbers were for version 1 vs 2? I hope there has been a significant increase. I got two in the first round, planning to pick up one with date and sell one no date. But I am not selling until I have the third in the bag!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No idea, but my series 1 serial number is 349.


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> Anyone listen to the Worn & Wound podcast with Jason? Good interview!
> 
> Jason talks a little bit about his pricing and production qty philosophy. Basically he isnt trying to create artificial demand by limiting numbers. His question that he has to answer is "how many should i produce, what is the right number?" He definitely seemed against the idea of having unsold inventory.
> 
> ...


Still no more details on the Fairwind? Very excited about that one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Puckbw11 said:


> Still no more details on the Fairwind? Very excited about that one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like a pilots variety. ✈

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Michael Day said:


> Sounds like a pilots variety. ️
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


He said he didnt have an interest in pilots watches right now....

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Michael Day said:


> Sounds like a pilots variety. ✈


"Sport watch"
"Something that can get wet"

Jason doesn't get pilot watches.
Have a listen to the podcast
Cheers


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



redhed18 said:


> "Sport watch"
> "Something that can get wet"
> 
> Jason doesn't get pilot watches.
> ...


I'm thinking a slimmed down Seaforth, maybe some field watch numerals thrown in, long lugs, and maybe a bit more polishing so it can pass as a "one watch". A sport watch that can dress up with the right strap...

I'd love to see Jason get with the supplier of Monta's bracelet to make an option there. That thing looks sick with the fully articulating links.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> That's positive thinking buddy  I like it.
> As bad as I want one, i am not gonna stress over it and get upset with the ordering process. It is what it is, in the end it's just a watch  I hope i can get one but if not, I'll enjoy the pics online until I can snatch a used one if I can


Exactly , it is just a watch at the end of the day . The nature of this hobby/obsession means there will always be another new watch to save/flip for around the corner


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Puckbw11 said:


> Still no more details on the Fairwind? Very excited about that one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah, good to know. Mine are 70 and 113.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Michael Day said:


> Sounds like a pilots variety. ✈
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Jason said in the w&w podcast that it was not a field watch, but a general sports watch, waterproof with rotating timing bezel. He also said that he's been asked a lot to do a pilot watch, but that it's not really his thing.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Very disappointed they're not offering the pastel blue fixed bezel. That's the one I'd have ordered.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



franco60 said:


> Very disappointed they're not offering the pastel blue fixed bezel. That's the one I'd have ordered.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Think they are ?


----------



## DanKoR0 (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



franco60 said:


> Very disappointed they're not offering the pastel blue fixed bezel. That's the one I'd have ordered.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This combo will be available.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

On the site all they have is the pastel blue with dive bezel. No fixed bezel is shown. I guess the live version of the site could have it, but the original announcement (pg 1 of this post) and the site look like it's a "no". Hoe they do!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montag84 (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Site updated to let you choose dial and bezel options, but not yet open for ordering.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Dino7 said:


> Exactly , it is just a watch at the end of the day . The nature of this hobby/obsession means there will always be another new watch to save/flip for around the corner


On that note Aevig just released this pic....Thor?









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I had a small heart attack when I saw options on Halios' website... and then i scrolled down...

Man, this is exciting!


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Puck ordering is now live. I just ordered one. Seaforth can't be far behind.....


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

damn....



Nanook65 said:


> Puck ordering is now live. I just ordered one. Seaforth can't be far behind.....


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jamesezra said:


> I had a small heart attack when I saw options on Halios' website... and then i scrolled down...
> 
> Man, this is exciting!


I hope we won't have any victims until ordering is closed...


----------



## BPositive (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I saw that the Puck was available this morning as well. It's been a few hours, and both the black and blue are sold out.

There was no notice given for when the Puck was going to go on sale, will there be a warning for the Seaforth? Anyone know how much notice was given for past Seaforth releases?


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

BPositive said:


> I saw that the Puck was available this morning as well. It's been a few hours, and both the black and blue are sold out.
> 
> There was no notice given for when the Puck was going to go on sale, will there be a warning for the Seaforth? Anyone know how much notice was given for past Seaforth releases?


^
Yes what he said.. sure hope there's more warning !!


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Artonthewrist said:


> ^
> Yes what he said.. sure hope there's more warning !!


It says there will be. Hopefully Jason will stick to that. Apparently he didn't feel like the Puck needed a notification for the order opening.


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I was looking around the site last night and saw the 'order' button was greyed out. Went back and forth a few pages and then saw it was green and thought this must be a mistake or there is testing going on. Of course, I tried to order immediately anyway and filled out all the fields but when I clicked the next button it just came to an unfinished page haha.

Gotta try right?


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

hahaha... you have been doing EXACTLY the same thing as I did.

Looks like we could volunteer to beta-test the ordering.



vexXed said:


> I was looking around the site last night and saw the 'order' button was greyed out. Went back and forth a few pages and then saw it was green and thought this must be a mistake or there is testing going on. Of course, I tried to order immediately anyway and filled out all the fields but when I clicked the next button it just came to an unfinished page haha.
> 
> Gotta try right?


----------



## tommyjai92 (Dec 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I've set a favourites bookmark/shortcut on my laptop, my work computer and my smartphone

To say Im eager to get my hands on a seaforth would be an understatement

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



tommyjai92 said:


> I've set a favourites bookmark/shortcut on my laptop, my work computer and my smartphone
> 
> To say Im eager to get my hands on a seaforth would be an understatement
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Haha done this too... gotta be ready anytime anywhere!

I just worked out the time difference between Hong Kong and Vancouver - there is actually a high chance that I could be sleeping when ordering goes live. Hmmmm...

Btw how do you like your OnePlus 5T? I just got it recently and I'm a big fan already over my OnePlus One.


----------



## tommyjai92 (Dec 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



vexXed said:


> Haha done this too... gotta be ready anytime anywhere!
> 
> I just worked out the time difference between Hong Kong and Vancouver - there is actually a high chance that I could be sleeping when ordering goes live. Hmmmm...
> 
> Btw how do you like your OnePlus 5T? I just got it recently and I'm a big fan already over my OnePlus One.


I live in Hong kong too and I'm hoping it's not at some ungodly hour haha.

The one plus 5t is ticking along perfectly, I've owned the one plus one, one plus 3 and now the 5t. It's not for everyone but it's perfect once you get use to it

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

I probably inadvertently added to the hype of how much demand there is when I posted that the Puck 2 was open for ordering.

Apparently there was a brief time when they were testing the website when I was able to order. This was not intentional as several hours later I received this e-mail from Jason........

Hi,

I should have made it more clear that ordering for the Puck is not open yet (completely my fault), but it looks like you placed an order while the site was being tested and configured. Not to worry, I have the Pucks in hand so I’ll ship shortly rather than refunding the payment and getting you to put it in again.

Oh, and of course: thanks for your purchase!

Regards,

Jason Lim

HALIOS Watches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

That makes sense as I was a bit surprised he opened it without an announcement.

Alls well that ends well though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



daforg said:


> No idea, but my series 1 serial number is 349.


356 checking in here 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'm in the 100s

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Makes Jason great again ))

and my seaforth is 123


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

A new update gents !!!


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Artonthewrist said:


> A new update gents !!!


Here you go, right from the website to save everyone the trouble:

"The plan is to open up orders for the Seaforth and Puck this week. I'll update this space once I'm able to nail down a date and time. After orders open, count on 2 or 3 weeks until they begin shipping, to allow for the final QC and testing processes.


_Jason"_


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Artonthewrist said:


> A new update gents !!!


Here you go, right from the website to save everyone the trouble:

"The plan is to open up orders for the Seaforth and Puck this week. I'll update this space once I'm able to nail down a date and time. After orders open, count on 2 or 3 weeks until they begin shipping, to allow for the final QC and testing processes.


_Jason"_


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Nanook65 said:


> I probably inadvertently added to the hype of how much demand there is when I posted that the Puck 2 was open for ordering.
> 
> Apparently there was a brief time when they were testing the website when I was able to order. This was not intentional as several hours later I received this e-mail from Jason........
> 
> ...


I wish I had received the same email when I filled out the form for the Seaforth!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Is everyone glued on to Instagram?!


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Tanjecterly said:


> Is everyone glued on to Instagram?!


I have post notifications turned on for this thread, and Instagram notifications turned on. I really don't want to miss it, but after everyone else saying "if I don't get one, no big deal there's other watches" I kind of calmed down a bit. It put things into perspective.

I still want one though!


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



smkader said:


> I have post notifications turned on for this thread, and Instagram notifications turned on. I really don't want to miss it, but after everyone else saying "if I don't get one, no big deal there's other watches" I kind of calmed down a bit. It put things into perspective.
> 
> I still want one though!


The way I like to think about it is that if I don't get in on a watch then the watchmaker will surely make a piece that is better than the past versions.
Before I even knew Halios existed their newest watch at the time was the Tropik...which has been sold out for at least 4 months.
I never thought there would be a watch that would look better than that...then the Seaforth came out.

I don't intend on purchasing a Seaforth only because I do not have the funds for any new watches.
I do wish everyone luck in obtaining a Halios whether it is for the first time or the third!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Yes. If I/we don't get a watch from Halios, it's not the end of the world.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

But it would be pretty great!

In the end i am just happy that some people will be happy and that a good brand is having success, if i can be part of it thats great, if not i am prepared for vicarious enjoyment.


----------



## plarmium (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

News from the homepage:

"PRE-ORDER OPENS at 8AM PACIFIC (VANCOUVER) TIME (UTC-8), THURSDAY JANUARY 18TH. PLEASE NOTE THAT THIS IS A PRE-ORDER; SHIPPING WILL COMMENCE AROUND THE WEEK OF FEBRUARY 5TH."


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Awwwwwwwwwww yeaaaaaaaaaaaa!1!!


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

HEre we goooooo.....

That would be..... tomorrow midnight for Singapore!


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Or 3am Melbourne time!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tommyjai92 (Dec 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

With the amount of incoming traffic let's hope the site won't crash..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



tommyjai92 said:


> I live in Hong kong too and I'm hoping it's not at some ungodly hour haha.
> 
> The one plus 5t is ticking along perfectly, I've owned the one plus one, one plus 3 and now the 5t. It's not for everyone but it's perfect once you get use to it
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


tommyjai92, just checking, Van is GMT -8 and we are GMT +8 so that's -16 hours. Is that midnight on Friday for us?

There's no sorcery like daylight saving time or other witchcraft right?


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



vexXed said:


> tommyjai92, just checking, Van is GMT -8 and we are GMT +8 so that's -16 hours. Is that midnight on Friday for us?
> 
> There's no sorcery like daylight saving time or other witchcraft right?


Actually Jason was kind enough to explain in his post -

_Seaforth and Puck orders will go live at* 8 am on Thursday Jan 18, Vancouver time* (Pacific Standard Time). I figure that this will be the most convenient time across most timezones (e.g. *11 am on the East Coast of North America, 4 pm in most of Europe, 12 am in most of Asia*. No need for anyone to set their alarms for a weird time. _

_Note that it'll be a pre-order for the Seaforth - they will begin shipping about 3 weeks after. Orders placed for Pucks will begin shipping the week of January 22. _


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I wonder whats gonna happen if I want to order the Seaforth AND Puck II. Two browser tabs?!?!


----------



## tommyjai92 (Dec 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



vexXed said:


> tommyjai92, just checking, Van is GMT -8 and we are GMT +8 so that's -16 hours. Is that midnight on Friday for us?
> 
> There's no sorcery like daylight saving time or other witchcraft right?


Yupp 12am, works well for us since we don't have to be clicking like maniacs at the office.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ranonranonarat (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

yep midnight is right for anyone in the +8 GMT zone.

here's to hoping i join the list people he'll have to ship to singapore.



jamesezra said:


> HEre we goooooo.....
> 
> That would be..... tomorrow midnight for Singapore!


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



ranonranonarat said:


> yep midnight is right for anyone in the +8 GMT zone.
> 
> here's to hoping i join the list people he'll have to ship to singapore.


Wow .. wow... wow... im so excited now..... and it's not even tonight!


----------



## Shriraj (Apr 14, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Quick question, guys - I'm from India and planning to order the Seaforth. I can't get it shipped to India because that would mean a 40% import duty.

- If I pay for this online and get it shipped to a friend in the USA, will the friend have to pay any import duty/taxes in order to receive the watch?

Thanks!


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Shriraj said:


> Quick question, guys - I'm from India and planning to order the Seaforth. I can't get it shipped to India because that would mean a 40% import duty.
> 
> - If I pay for this online and get it shipped to a friend in the USA, will the friend have to pay any import duty/taxes in order to receive the watch?
> 
> Thanks!


I can't say for sure but I'd imagine they would have to pay it too. Your best bet is to have it shipped to a place where there is no import tax at all, like Hong Kong for example.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Shriraj said:


> Quick question, guys - I'm from India and planning to order the Seaforth. I can't get it shipped to India because that would mean a 40% import duty.
> 
> - If I pay for this online and get it shipped to a friend in the USA, will the friend have to pay any import duty/taxes in order to receive the watch?
> 
> Thanks!


I don't think so. Isn't the amount under the min threshold?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

For those who don't have IG here is the actual post









and info on the grey dial. There'll be no pic of the revised grey dial by the time preorders open









Grey dial available with black sapphire too

Finally info on blue sapphire bezel








So blue sapphire is the default and only sapphire option with the blue abyss Watch. 
All others get the black sapphire Automatically. 
Wonder how the yellow and pastel would look with blue sapphire ?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Down the rabbit hole we go....


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> For those who don't have IG here is the actual post and info on the grey dial. There'll be no pic of the revised grey dial by the time preorders open
> 
> Grey dial available with black sapphire too
> 
> ...


Yep I though we could choose between the black or blue sapphire bezel for the Abyss blue dial but I guess not.

Pastel blue with the sapphire blue bezel could look nice too.


----------



## BPositive (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Did Jason mention that the steel 12-hour bezel is going to be "less sharp" than the previous version? I recall people saying that the steel bezel from last year was very sharp, and would cut shirt cuffs.


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Now is game time and I still haven't decided if I want pastel blue or abyss blue.

I thought it would take longer for the site to be ready so I could debate the question in my head for much longer.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Blacktocomm said:


> Now is game time and I still haven't decided if I want pastel blue or abyss blue.
> 
> I thought it would take longer for the site to be ready so I could debate the question in my head for much longer.


If you haven't been able to make a decision after all these months, I doubt another day or two will make a difference  
I am still undecided too and will just make the call as I order 
Just wish I could afford 2


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Shriraj said:


> Quick question, guys - I'm from India and planning to order the Seaforth. I can't get it shipped to India because that would mean a 40% import duty.
> 
> - If I pay for this online and get it shipped to a friend in the USA, will the friend have to pay any import duty/taxes in order to receive the watch?
> 
> Thanks!


You can read about it here: https://www.cbp.gov/trade/basic-import-export/internet-purchases
but generally you are not going to get hit with fees with a watch coming from Canada into the US. If you did get charged it would be much less than 40%


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Hahaha, I know. But the perceived time makes me feel like I could have made a decision. The more time it would probably make me second guess getting the Orange dial!

Might as well stick with the Abyss because it feels like it would suit the most situations, and I am trying to cut down to a 3 watch collection.

But maybe I will keep my collection at 4. Hahaha.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*










"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



EL_GEEk said:


> "Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"
> 
> Follow me on IG: @watchexposure



I will not go without a fight


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Rock and roll baby!

Going for the abyss blue with sapphire.

Final choice.

Oh and my guess is everything except grey dials sold out in 5 minutes. Grey dials sell out in 12 hours.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Any pastel lovers here? With 12 hour bezel?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jamesezra said:


> Any pastel lovers here? With 12 hour bezel?


I am out on pastel now. Yellow and Abyss took the lead


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Yellow here as well. Very unique and love that the date wheel is also yellow. Just deciding between sapphire bezel or 12 hour...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

mmm i understand what you mean.
Pastel pretty much limits the strap options.



Jeep99dad said:


> I am out on pastel now. Yellow and Abyss took the lead


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jamesezra said:


> Any pastel lovers here? With 12 hour bezel?












"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## Montag84 (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Rock and roll baby!Going for the abyss blue with sapphire. Final choice. Oh and my guess is everything except grey dials sold out in 5 minutes. Grey dials sell out in 12 hours.


Good choice, mine as well


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

really lovely piece 



EL_GEEk said:


> "Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"
> 
> Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

really lovely piece 



EL_GEEk said:


> "Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"
> 
> Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jamesezra said:


> Any pastel lovers here? With 12 hour bezel?


That's my choice...


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

@jamesezra It really is. This and my Stowa Ikarus were my most worn watches n 2017.

The pastel blue is simply unique and stunning.

I'm hoping to add a yellow one/fixed bezel. It will be my 8th Halios 

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jamesezra said:


> Any pastel lovers here? With 12 hour bezel?


I think I am a pastel fixed bezel if I can get one. While the Abyss blue is a stunner, not sure I'll ever get the chance to own such an original dial again in a case design that I love. If the pastel goes quick, I'd take whatever is left without a bezel. All colors have their novelty. Jason really did make great choices.

Thinking out loud, anyone ever think a simple low profile domed crystal as opposed to a bubble one might work better on this case? I know it's a vintage inspired design, but it has hints of modern in it too. Just knit picking.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'd be ok with a plain dome crystal too. I ended up liking the bubble more so than I expected on series 1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Rock and roll baby!
> 
> Going for the abyss blue with sapphire.
> 
> ...


Why so long on the grey dials out of curiosity

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> Why so long on the grey dials out of curiosity
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Because he changed them and won't have pics of it to show on time for preorders so people may be more reluctant to order. Plus always seemed to be a less popular color


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> Because he changed them and won't have pics of it to show on time for preorders so people may be more reluctant to order. Plus always seemed to be a less popular color


Cool then i can relax tomorrow!

Cue maniacal laugh.....









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> Cool then i can relax tomorrow!
> 
> Cue maniacal laugh.....
> 
> ...


Well my thinking is that rather than have none some will order grey if they were too late for the other options ?


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Mine isn't loading yet? Anybody else able to order yet?

I just realized today is Wednesday. Hahaha nvm.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Blacktocomm said:


> Mine isn't loading yet? Anybody else able to order yet?
> 
> I just realized today is Wednesday. Hahaha nvm.


Did you read the posts above ??
Not yet open to orders


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Haha, Yeah I did. I had surgery this week and am on a considerable amount of painkillers so I didn't what day today was hahaha. I changed my med schedule to try and be awake for it this morning.

My wife is right, maybe I am not as capable as I thought I was.


----------



## Montag84 (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

To those who ordered a Seaforth I or other Halios watches, what was the shipping cost to continental US?


----------



## Jboston (Nov 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Double post


----------



## Jboston (Nov 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



EL_GEEk said:


> "Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"
> 
> Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


I'm going for the pastel blue and 12 hour bezel as well. I was previously only passively interested in the Seaforth, but then I saw EL_GEEk's amazing photos of the pastel blue, and its become an obsession. And now EL_GEEk's photos are making me buy the new Machester Watch Works Iconik as well. Dude, you're costing me a lot of money. Please stop! ?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> Why so long on the grey dials out of curiosity
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Jeepdad echoed my thoughts. That's what I meant.

I reckon people will be more hesitant as we don't know what the grey looks like but will circle back later in the day after overcoming disappointment about not getting their firsts choice.

It's a bit interesting that Jason didn't wait Another week or so post a quick pic of the grey and then launch the series 2.

Now, it also may be that there won't be that many greys made relatively or that people are just desperate to get any Seaforth and everything goes quickly. I certainly see that possibility.

It will be good for those wanting the grey though I think either way.

Also a factor is how many people are holding out for the GMT.

Enjoy Christmas Eve folks! Anticipation can be the most fun if we allow it to be.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Guys one question please (although I think I already know the answer)
I was informed by the European dealer that a blue-steel seaforth was reserved for me like the one in the picture. Do you know if Jason can sell bezels separately? It would be nice to swap between steel and sapphire from time to time. 
(Sorry to interrupt the preorder rush


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

@Larry23
Jason expressly states on the website that no bezel will be sold separately.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jboston said:


> I'm going for the pastel blue and 12 hour bezel as well. I was previously only passively interested in the Seaforth, but then I saw EL_GEEk's amazing photos of the pastel blue, and its become an obsession. And now EL_GEEk's photos are making me buy the new Machester Watch Works Iconik as well. Dude, you're costing me a lot of money. Please stop!


Happy to be an enabler 









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

How quickly do you think the yellow will sell out? I'm at work when this opens and have no internet 
not brought a halios since the tropik and these and the puck and Laguna where always in stock for a long time so not use to the mad rush with halios how quickly did the last batch sell out?
Like a lot of you guys I'm not going to sweat it, I really wasn't go to buy any watches this year until I saw that yellow so my bank balance will be happy if I don't get one


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

The last batch sold out in under 5 minutes. Likely less. I was clicking refresh incessantly and filled out the order as quick as possible and still missed out.

If you really want one see if you can get a friend or family to try for you.

It's so hard to tell how many are made in total and of each variant. Jason doesn't seem to disclose that. I've asked...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> The last batch sold out in under 5 minutes. Likely less. I was clicking refresh incessantly and filled out the order as quick as possible and still missed out.
> 
> If you really want one see if you can get a friend or family to try for you.
> 
> ...


O well don't look like I'm going to get one then, I ain't asking my wife she's at work as well but she thinks I have a obsession and have too many watches as it is ,which is definitely possibly true 
and I have no friends


----------



## Montag84 (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Montag84 said:


> To those who ordered a Seaforth I or other Halios watches, what was the shipping cost to continental US?


I seem to recall $25, but just wondering if anyone can confirm.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I believe shipping is

Canada - free

USA - $25 USd

Elsewhere - $65 USD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Does he take PayPal? Is payment only through a cc?


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> The last batch sold out in under 5 minutes. Likely less. I was clicking refresh incessantly and filled out the order as quick as possible and still missed out.


I still do not understand Jason for such an undersized limitation. I would appreciate a preorder process with a 50% deposit rather than this.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



househalfman said:


> Does he take PayPal? Is payment only through a cc?


I do seem to remember paying via PayPal last time


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Nanda said:


> I still do not understand Jason for such an undersized limitation. I would appreciate a preorder process with a 50% deposit rather than this.


Out of curiosity would you have considered doing a non-refundable 50% deposit? I have no skin in the game I'm just curious how strong the appetite is for his watches

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

On bracelet









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



thejames1 said:


> On bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you find that bracelet?


----------



## RED FIVE (Dec 1, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Anyone thinking of getting the Seaforth GMT? Is there less interest in that watch due to the higher price point?


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



smkader said:


> Where did you find that bracelet?


http://r.ebay.com/JurwSO

I slightly crimped the hollow end links, and filed the tips of the links (case side) down a bit so the links better fit the shape of the case. A bit tricky getting the spring bars to seat, but I got them in.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



RED FIVE said:


> Anyone thinking of getting the Seaforth GMT? Is there less interest in that watch due to the higher price point?


I'd have been in for a GMT but recently bought another ETA 2893 based GMT and can't do both. Not that much of a fan of that mvt and too much of a price differential too for me.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



RED FIVE said:


> Anyone thinking of getting the Seaforth GMT? Is there less interest in that watch due to the higher price point?


Hard to say on demand. But I want a fixie abyss gmt, but am considering trying to go after a three hander to be on the safe side.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> Out of curiosity would you have considered doing a non-refundable 50% deposit? I have no skin in the game I'm just curious how strong the appetite is for his watches
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I do not have problems with a deposit. For example this is how Borealis sales their watches. It works quite well. Regards Halios, if the first batch has been sold within minutes the second batch should be at least ten times of pieces. Tomorrow will be a day of many long faces.


----------



## cndbasshunter (Nov 27, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Does Halios accept paypal or credit card only? any tax if bought in canada?


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

guys

GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE OF YOU TOMORROW


----------



## Kjo43 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Let's be careful not to re-write history.

The ability to order the original Seaforth was open for ~2 days in the end of June.

There were some styles that did not sell out during that June order window that were opened for sale later on July 31 - which did sell in just a few minutes.... But, as stated above the quantity of leftovers, (and the original batch for that matter) was unknown.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Nanda said:


> I do not have problems with a deposit. For example this is how Borealis sales their watches. It works quite well. Regards Halios, if the first batch has been sold within minutes the second batch should be at least ten times of pieces. Tomorrow will be a day of many long faces.


Can you imagine how many times Borealis is asked to refund a deposit even though it's supposed to be non-refundable because of 
" medical emergencies, unexpected expenses, car broke down, lost their job, just changed my mind, or I'm selling all my watches and taking a vow of poverty"

Listening to a couple of the interviews he's done in the last year it seems pretty apparent that Jason is very committed to being a one-man operation for the foreseeable future. He probably does sales the way he has them set up because it's manageable for him as a one-man operation without excessive administrative headaches.

It certainly isn't perfect but it's what is available to us. It does sound like people's perspectives are pretty good though by keeping in mind that this is just a watch. My take on it would be the same as if my home team lost a playoff game. I'd be disappointed, I might even talk about all of the Shoulda Woulda Coulda details, But ultimately I look forward to next year and move on with life.

Good luck tomorrow

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> The last batch sold out in under 5 minutes. Likely less. I was clicking refresh incessantly and filled out the order as quick as possible and still missed out.
> 
> If you really want one see if you can get a friend or family to try for you.
> 
> ...


Keep in mind that the last batch was the third, and most likely smallest batch. The two previous batches didn't sell out in five minutes, it was a few hours. By the 3rd batch there was a feeding frenzy after the reviews and good press the Seaforth had received. I'm sure these will go fast, no doubt but there may be more than one batch like last time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Good points.

That's right there was the short term "pre-order" phase last time that was slower and then the left overs that went fast a couple weeks later.

Hopefully we all get what we want in this case.

There has just been more higher profile press since so it's hard to tell.

Perhaps even Jason will hold some back to release a bit later.

Like at a party, if you put all the food out at once it will
Be devoured, or dole it out slowly and everyone usually gets filled. Jason may want to stagger it this time so he isn't overwhelmed by hundreds of orders to fill right away.

Only Jason knows.

I think there are more variants this time around too between the dials, bezels and movements which should help.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



RED FIVE said:


> Anyone thinking of getting the Seaforth GMT? Is there less interest in that watch due to the higher price point?


I am not patient enough to wait again to get one. If I don't get the combo I want tomorrow I might wait it out for a Seaforth GMT, but for me the allure of the watch is the simplicity and beauty. A GMT function on the seaforth is nice, but not the driving purchase decision of the watch for me.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Its not like the furnaces need any more stoking, but first twenty orders tomorrow are getting a bonus apparently









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Nanda said:


> ...
> Regards Halios, if the first batch has been sold within minutes the second batch should be at least ten times of pieces.


Price would be another variable to control. Too many buyers, relatively fixed quantities he wants to manage... price should go up. Not leave it to scalpers in the secondary market.


----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



redhed18 said:


> Price would be another variable to control. Too many buyers, relatively fixed quantities he wants to manage... price should go up. Not leave it to scalpers in the secondary market.


Not that I want to pay more for mine necessarily, but I agree with you based on economic theory. Demand > Supply, Price should go up. And I'd like to see Jason get that, not flippers.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'm locked into the Abyss Blue, but what bezel!!! Thought I was set on the Sapphire, but looking at the pics the numbers look too off white, and that kinda bugs me. The Steel bezels look so good.

Thinking I'll just try and grab whatever one I can but this is hardest decision I've made in a long while! hahaha


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

That's the same struggle I had, ultimately decided on the sapphire in the end. I am hoping the sapphire bezel numbers colour difference doesn't bother me in the flesh. I do have series 1 with a steel bezel though...I will let them battle for supremacy to decide who stays. 
If I didn't have the series 1 steel bezel I may have been tempted to go that way this time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I think the fact that I'll likely have to take whatever I get, is a huge help here. I really can't decide. All the Abyss Blue bezel options look fantastic.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

That's a good attitude. Both options are great and have their pros and cons. 
This pics helped nudge me to the sapphire










But this also looks great !
I love the profile of the steel bezel. I don't think I will honestly know under I can (hopefully) have both in hand.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

Wish there was a gilt pastel. I think these won't sell out as fast as people think. They were on sale for a couple days last time.


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

That last pic is the one haunting me as well! Ultimately, of the steel options, I prefer the look of the dive bezel but the function of the 12 hour. Can't have it all, eh?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Didn't see this before, perhaps just added to the website

SHIPS WITH ONE RUBBER STRAP AND ONE LEATHER STRAP

I am thrilled about that myself. I love rubber straps on divers, or likely a perlon for the Seaforth. Hope it's a nice high quality black rubber that's not too thick or long.

Perhaps it's the one that's been in some photos...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

You know what guys, after thinking about it last night, I have decided to sit out for this.

The price is a bit high for a 2824 although to be honest, we dont really care about it right? It's the design.

But anyhow, that leaves one competing browser-refresher-buyer-WIS out of the picture.. one more slot for all!

Cheers!


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Rogco said:


> Wish there was a gilt pastel. I think these won't sell out as fast as people think. They were on sale for a couple days last time.


I think the reason they didn't sell fast last time is because there was not a ton of media hype. With all the hype from the last release, switching from Miyota to ETA, and the new colors I think it might sell out this time.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jamesezra said:


> You know what guys, after thinking about it last night, I have decided to sit out for this.
> 
> The price is a bit high for a 2824 although to be honest, we dont really care about it right? It's the design.
> 
> ...


I'm thinking the same. Perhaps I've let the hype of the distribution model get to me. If this were a watch I could buy any time in a bricks and mortar store, would I? Still may get but...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jamesezra said:


> You know what guys, after thinking about it last night, I have decided to sit out for this.
> 
> The price is a bit high for a 2824 although to be honest, we dont really care about it right? It's the design.
> 
> ...


I am having second thoughts also. I wanted the last one, but something else vintage I have been hunting popped up on Ebay. I am wondering if I should leave the funds free in case the other watch goes into a bidding war at the end and I wish I had 700 more bucks to throw into the battle.

Tomorrow morning will tell the truth if I get caught up in the hype or hold out for something vintage that is much more rare.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Michael Day said:


> I'm thinking the same. Perhaps I've let the hype of the distribution model get to me. If this were a watch I could buy any time in a bricks and mortar store, would I? Still may get but...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro





Blacktocomm said:


> I am having second thoughts also. I wanted the last one, but something else vintage I have been hunting popped up on Ebay. I am wondering if I should leave the funds free in case the other watch goes into a bidding war at the end and I wish I had 700 more bucks to throw into the battle.
> 
> Tomorrow morning will tell the truth if I get caught up in the hype or hold out for something vintage that is much more rare.


Yeah, I was asking myself the same questions as well. Granted that any standard brands out there will not allow such levels of customization but with Seals, Zelos, Mercer and Nodus coming up with innovative designs, at much lower prices, I am not too sure if it is the hype driving us (Rightly pointed up by you two).


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jamesezra said:


> You know what guys, after thinking about it last night, I have decided to sit out for this.
> 
> The price is a bit high for a 2824 although to be honest, we dont really care about it right? It's the design.
> 
> ...


I think the price is pretty decent considering there are ETA 2824's in 3k+ watches out there. Then again, there are even cheaper 2824's out there too, such as Steinhart's Ocean One with stainless steel bracelet.

I have a few ETA's in my collection and haven't had any issues with them so based on that I'm happy to be picking up the ETA one over the previous Miyota version. I'm sure the Miyota is fine and all but given the ETA's rep it makes me feel like this is a good movement for this watch.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

YEah, Steinhart really blows the competition out of the water with their value.
Which makes me think... all specs being equal i.e. ETA2824s, the amount extra which we are willing to pay for the base $X is pretty much based on:

1) branding
2) design
3) uniqueness

Of course, 1, 2 and 3 could be combined to one huge criteria as well.



vexXed said:


> I think the price is pretty decent considering there are ETA 2824's in 3k+ watches out there. Then again, there are even cheaper 2824's out there too, such as Steinhart's Ocean One with stainless steel bracelet.
> 
> I have a few ETA's in my collection and haven't had any issues with them so based on that I'm happy to be picking up the ETA one over the previous Miyota version. I'm sure the Miyota is fine and all but given the ETA's rep it makes me feel like this is a good movement for this watch.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jamesezra said:


> .... all specs being equal i.e. ETA2824s, the amount extra which we are willing to pay for the base $X is pretty much based on:
> 
> 1) branding
> 2) design
> 3) uniqueness


Yup!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jamesezra said:


> YEah, Steinhart really blows the competition out of the water with their value.
> Which makes me think... all specs being equal i.e. ETA2824s, the amount extra which we are willing to pay for the base $X is pretty much based on:
> 
> 1) branding
> ...


I'd agree with that but add some comments:

- Finishing of movement, case, dial, indices, hands also affect pricing. Complexity, machined vs hand finishing, heat blued screws, Geneva stripes, perlage etc.
- Design is a weird one because good design isn't limited to price. You can get some nice looking watches out there for not much compared to the nice looking watches that cost several months of one's salary and then some.
- Uniqueness, if it's a limited edition certainly adds to the price too. Supply and demand comes in to play here.

I find the $2k-$3k segment a bit of a dead zone to me so I figure to spend a bit more to go in-house at that point.


----------



## Shriraj (Apr 14, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Nanook65 said:


> You can read about it here:
> but generally you are not going to get hit with fees with a watch coming from Canada into the US. If you did get charged it would be much less than 40%


Thanks! From the link you sent, it appears that since the total price is less than $800, and Halios are charging a 25$ shipping fee for the US, there shouldn't be any additional duty levied. Let's hope this is right!


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jamesezra said:


> YEah, Steinhart really blows the competition out of the water with their value.
> Which makes me think... all specs being equal i.e. ETA2824s, the amount extra which we are willing to pay for the base $X is pretty much based on:
> 
> 1) branding
> ...


I think the great problem here is that there are too many good dive watches under 1k. Tons of watches that offer great value. I've got a Steinhart Ocean 2 that this Halios would replace. I love the watch, but I think I am ready for a change.

The problem with the Steinhart is the perception of some of the hoity toity watch people for owning a Steinhart. Halios is a more respected Micro brand and produces a lot less pieces to the unique aspect is there. Even though my Steinhart has a unique movement (Soprod A2 which was lauded in the Doxa community), has a sapphire bezel with inset lume, and is a beautiful watch it still gets looked down on by "watch snobs" for being from a Rep-maker brand

Halios has a bit more respect as a micro brand because they have never produced direct homage watches, and they have great unique designs. They also release a lower production numbers. I think this release has been the most hyped of all of their releases and I think it would be cool to have one. Especially since it is a nice 1 man show you know it will continue to be a hard to find item. So there is some exclusivity that you are buying with the release.

So sure this might be a bit more expensive than the Steinhart 2824 models, it does have more perceived value, and it is a more limited release.

We will see you boys in the morning, hopefully the decision gets easier by that time.


----------



## beckcommar (Sep 17, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Yeah, I'm struggling too. On the one hand I think this could really be my go-to travel watch with the 12 hour bezel.

But I too struggle a bit with the price/value. Genuinely. I go back and forth. For me it is less about the comparison to other 2824 watches and more just a sense that the price point generally isn't a great spot for me. To much money to just buy as many as I want, but not nice enough to feel like a lasts a lifetime purchase.

But, alas, these are just my night before Christmas jitters. We'll see what happens tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schieper (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Was up for pastel blue fixed bezel but got good news for you. Just made deposit for

https://goo.gl/images/TA8MoR

So no funds left for seaforth

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Wow. What a piece!

Congrats!



schieper said:


> Was up for pastel blue fixed bezel but got good news for you. Just made deposit for
> 
> https://goo.gl/images/TA8MoR
> 
> ...


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



schieper said:


> Was up for pastel blue fixed bezel but got good news for you. Just made deposit for
> 
> https://goo.gl/images/TA8MoR
> 
> So no funds left for seaforth


Pastel/Sapphire for me, or this which is much more rare, but probably not get near the wrist time due to tiny size and scarcity.

So my goal of minimizing my collection to only a couple pieces is going great. Just have to buy them all before I can decide what to keep in the end.


----------



## kinyik (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Sigh all the hype in December but I'm getting cold-feet. Just blew my budget on a ck2998. Again I have no problems with the price itself, but considering at this price point I could get a few micro branded watches, which is what halios is . Hmmmm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Yeah I feel it's about $100 too high... Once a watch shows up on 'dinkee I think that's my clue that I'm out.

Wasn't this priced in CAD before and now it's USD??

I could get drunk on the hype too but realize that I am not really 100% sold on the flavour.

It would arrive and "then what"... oh I got this watch for too much that I don't 100% love. Hype machine in action.

PS. But obviously if YOU like it then by all means get one and enjoy!


----------



## kinyik (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I just factored in the potential 65 USD international shipping . It tipped the scale on what I would call an affordable. Beautiful watch though .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kanadicken (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Wow, interesting to see all the talk about the price being to high. An effort to psych-out the competition?

Value for money is always a complicated topic when it comes to watches, a simple casio wins that battle every time.

The qualtiy of the finishing, movement, etc would point to it being very well priced. The fact that it sold out so quickly last time and that second hand ones still sell for over the orignal retail? There's no doubt in my mind that he should charge $1000 per piece.


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Yeah, I realize that with taxes + shipping to EU that makes the abyss blue fixed bezel at $863, which is totally over budget for me. So that's an empty spot I'm leaving here, enjoy


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Does his website take PayPal? And or Amex?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Well, all i can say is that how you view the posts of others and come up with that conclusion of yours, is a true reflection of what you are.

That aside, I was really bringing across the idea of the price being a tad too high. Like what @kinyik mentioned, after factoring USD65 for shipping, the price is a tad too uncomfortable for some of us. Yes, Casio wins all the time if you were to follow your definition of 'value for money'. However, for some of us, Casio wins IF we are considering quartz.

I agree with you that different people have different definitions but please do not come here and talk about efforts of psyching-out the competition.

I stick to my words. All the best for those who are genuinely interested.

Remember to post pics guys 

Edit: One more thing... Daytonas and Hulks are also selling for over the original retail for one simple reason.... supplies are low. Once supplies are low, any degree of demand, be it small or huge, would naturally drive prices to unimaginable levels. Think Bitcoins.



Kanadicken said:


> Wow, interesting to see all the talk about the price being to high. An effort to psych-out the competition?
> 
> Value for money is always a complicated topic when it comes to watches, a simple casio wins that battle every time.
> 
> The qualtiy of the finishing, movement, etc would point to it being very well priced. The fact that it sold out so quickly last time and that second hand ones still sell for over the orignal retail? There's no doubt in my mind that he should charge $1000 per piece.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



redhed18 said:


> Wasn't this priced in CAD before and now it's USD??


No, the Halios prices have always been USD.










Get in while you can guys, this is one hell of a watch!
I'm quite content with the Series 1 as I prefer no date. Also I see the Miyota as a plus because in the future if I have movement issues it will be much more cost effective to replace it. Plus it's running at +7 s/day, so I have zero complaints


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



n1k0 said:


> Yeah, I realize that with taxes + shipping to EU that makes the abyss blue fixed bezel at $863, which is totally over budget for me. So that's an empty spot I'm leaving here, enjoy


Why do you have to buy from Canada and pay that much for shipping, customs etc when there's a dedicated merchant for Europe??


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Larry23 said:


> Why do you have to buy from Canada and pay that much for shipping, customs etc when there's a dedicated merchant for Europe??


FORaSEC is sold out of Series II

FORaSEC - Store

"Please note: all the new Seaforth II models we will get, are allocated to pre-registered customers already. Only use this ordering page if you were invited by email. We cannot technically prevent others from ordering, but we will have to cancel and refund such orders."

cheers


----------



## kinyik (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Yeah I don't appreciate the 'pscyhing out competition ' comment as well. I mean feel how you want to feel. I like watches, but not to the point of having to manipulate my way in front of a keyboard just to get one .

Happy for those who are getting one today anyways 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kanadicken (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Larry23 said:


> Why do you have to buy from Canada and pay that much for shipping, customs etc when there's a dedicated merchant for Europe??


It's $872 when you do the conversions and shipping costs through Forasec so there's no savings going through them.


----------



## Kanadicken (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jamesezra said:


> Well, all i can say is that how you view the posts of others and come up with that conclusion of yours, is a true reflection of what you are.
> 
> That aside, I was really bringing across the idea of the price being a tad too high. Like what @kinyik mentioned, after factoring USD65 for shipping, the price is a tad too uncomfortable for some of us. Yes, Casio wins all the time if you were to follow your definition of 'value for money'. However, for some of us, Casio wins IF we are considering quartz.
> 
> ...





kinyik said:


> Yeah I don't appreciate the 'pscyhing out competition ' comment as well. I mean feel how you want to feel. I like watches, but not to the point of having to manipulate my way in front of a keyboard just to get one .
> 
> Happy for those who are getting one today anyways
> 
> Woh woh woh guys, settle down. I don't mean to upset anyone. I just thought it was funny. I mean absolutly no ill will and I fully understand, I certainly don't think $700, or $1000, is "cheap" even if the watchworld seems to bend the definition a bit at times. I don't really think anyone is trying to "psych out" the competition


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



kinyik said:


> Yeah I don't appreciate the 'pscyhing out competition ' comment as well. I mean feel how you want to feel. I like watches, but not to the point of having to manipulate my way in front of a keyboard just to get one .
> 
> Happy for those who are getting one today anyways
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is sad that people see it as psyching out the competition when it is just talking watches. In my real life I don't have a lot of friends to run these decisions by. Especially when it comes to something like this Halios vs. a Vintage watch. This one would for sure get more wrist time, but the vintage one if harder to find.

It is nice to just be able to talk about watches with people who know more and have a deep background in watches instead of talking with friends who know IWC/Omega/Rolex and anything else is lost on them.

I have mentioned before that this week i had a surgery. I had to wake up every couple of hours to take medications and it was nice to have things to look forward to when I would wake up in those periods. Check on the Halios thread, look at a couple other watches online, The community has been great for me and I have probably doubled my post count in 2 weeks as compared to my first 5 years on the forum.

No matter if I get it or not it has been great being excited and part of the hype with you guys. I hope you enjoy your watches and may you get your #1 configuration!


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Ok, my brother is trying to decide between sapphire or fixed. Steel is too "tooly" for him since he wears a lot of blazers and suits.

Convince me people! Go!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Puckbw11 said:


> Ok, my brother is trying to decide between sapphire or fixed. Steel is too "tooly" for him since he wears a lot of blazers and suits.
> 
> Convince me people! Go!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sapphire. Lume set into the bezel is my #1 reason for going sapphire for others. I love that extra pop of attention when the lights go out.


----------



## Kanadicken (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Blacktocomm said:


> It is sad that people see it as psyching out the competition when it is just talking watches. In my real life I don't have a lot of friends to run these decisions by. Especially when it comes to something like this Halios vs. a Vintage watch. This one would for sure get more wrist time, but the vintage one if harder to find.
> 
> It is nice to just be able to talk about watches with people who know more and have a deep background in watches instead of talking with friends who know IWC/Omega/Rolex and anything else is lost on them.
> 
> ...


It is not sad. It was a joke. I need to start using some sarcastic font or funny emjoys or whatever they're called. It's good to have people to talk to about stuff like this. Definately in my daily life there's not too many that I would even want to bring up watches with, so forums are a savior that way.

I had trouble waiting for the Seaforth and picked up a vintage Sinn 144 with my savings instead- then somehow convinced myself I could swing the Seaforth as well, then heard from my watchmaker that the vintage watch looks ready for a service- chronograph service so about the cost of a Seaforth.... SHOULD HAVE TALKED TO SOMEONE! :/


----------



## Kanadicken (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

What other watches does he have? would he use the bezel?

I'd say fixed if its going to be his go to suit watch, but the saphire is pretty classy too. tough call



Puckbw11 said:


> Ok, my brother is trying to decide between sapphire or fixed. Steel is too "tooly" for him since he wears a lot of blazers and suits.
> 
> Convince me people! Go!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Best of luck everyone!

For puckbw, it's hard to know your brothers tastes but the sapphire certainly blends classy and sporty together well, overall I think a bit more versatile than the fixed. I'm biased though. Only your brother really knows.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cndbasshunter (Nov 27, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

For those in Canada it's $690USD total which includes taxes and fed ex next day shipping. Works out to be $860.15CND delivered. hm...not that bad considering it costs $700 or so to land a Steinhart in canada.


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Haha, that is my concern is getting a vintage moonphase off eBay and then all of the sudden a bidding war that took a watch to a couple grand is now 700 more for a vintage rare moonphase. It seems it will be the seaforth now and save the vintage piece for the next one that pops up. Or try and sell something between now and end of the auction.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Around the world, several hundred grown ass men and maybe a few women are essentially doing this right now









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> Around the world, several hundred grown ass men and maybe a few women are essentially doing this right now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA!

And the "Database Error" message is all the people shoving to get through the tiny door at once lol.


----------



## tommyjai92 (Dec 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

The site has crashed.. Hahaha

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Halios: error establishing a database connection.


----------



## will16 (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Yup. Intermittently loads

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Well that's a good start, sure seem to be down already 

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



tommyjai92 said:


> The site has crashed.. Hahaha
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Looks like I am getting a vintage moonphase anyway. Haha.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Well, that was expected....site is down...


----------



## cndbasshunter (Nov 27, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

wtf..10:58 website is down!


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Website crashed?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Hahaha BOOM!

"Error establishing a database connection"


----------



## cndbasshunter (Nov 27, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

11:02 still crashed!!


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



tommyjai92 said:


> The site has crashed.. Hahaha
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Yep


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Looks like I am buying a Nodus...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## will16 (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

finally loaded for me but order page still shows unavailable. Think they just DDOS'd themselves.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Managed to get in at 11:03 but all the choices are still grayed out....can't believe this is already sold out?


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

So, will this be rescheduled or what?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I guess this wasn't entirely unpredictable. Question is when will it be back up, or do you think the release date might be pushed back a day?


----------



## BPositive (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I saw this coming, but why am I still surprised?


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*








"Ha ha!"


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Site was up and crashed at 10:59 for me


----------



## Watch_Me6777 (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

UGH! Fairly predictable, but hoping the site would hold up.


----------



## cndbasshunter (Nov 27, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I got in at 11:04 but cannot order!~ already sold out? impossible!


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Blacktocomm said:


> I guess this wasn't entirely unpredictable. Question is when will it be back up, or do you think the release date might be pushed back a day?


Keep talking, I'm reloading... ;-)


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> Site was up and crashed at 10:59 for me


Same.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Huge corporations sites are routinely getting crashed when highly sought after products are released....this was expected with all the hype.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



redhed18 said:


> Keep talking, I'm reloading... ;-)


Multi tasking...can anyone get in?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Jason, how about a pre order instead next time? I'd rather give you my money 9 months in advance than to stay up all night waiting for the site to maybe go back up. No hard feelings, but I think you are getting too popular for this sales model to work smoothly.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

i guess this answers the demand question.


----------



## BPositive (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

this technically is a pre-order


----------



## Watch_Me6777 (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I got in a couple of times but still shows to be unavailable


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

One little error pointing to the wrong database location is all it takes to cause the issue we are seeing.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Looks like I'll have to sit out of this one....I have an appointment to the other side of the city at 1 PM and the traffic is pretty bad. I was pushing it a bit staying here at 11AM to order this.

Good luck to all!

S.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Watch_Me6777 said:


> I got in a couple of times but still shows to be unavailable


Me too..then I got HTTP500 Internal Server Error message..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

The site is well and truly boned, I keep getting sent to the wordpress install page. I think it's likely to be a while before this gets sorted.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

There's always ...


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'd planned on getting one, but I don't shop Black Friday for same reason - I'm not sitting here all day fooling around with it for $700 microbrand. Nope. If I get one, I get one, but not pushing and shoving for it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyjai92 (Dec 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



RLextherobot said:


> The site is well and truly boned, I keep getting sent to the wordpress install page. I think it's likely to be a while before this gets sorted.


i agree. off to bed


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> Site was up and crashed at 10:59 for me


+1

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Earl Grey said:


> Jason, how about a pre order instead next time? I'd rather give you my money 9 months in advance than to stay up all night waiting for the site to maybe go back up. No hard feelings, but I think you are getting too popular for this sales model to work smoothly.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Can we get an Amen for this one!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Me6777 (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

As I've continued to refresh, I've been redirected so what looks like some back-end Word Press pages.


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

There's only so many 'refreshes' my fingers can handle before my dignity levels are depleted.

Congrats to anyone who manages to acquire one!


----------



## dmnc (Sep 20, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



ten13th said:


> One little error pointing to the wrong database location is all it takes to cause the issue we are seeing.


Or a database that is not responding to connection requests because it is completely overwhelmed trying to service the huge spike in traffic we all just threw at it.


----------



## Montag84 (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Same here, his latest instagram post from two days ago is blowing up with similar comments and people listing their order preference.


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Earl Grey said:


> Jason, how about a pre order instead next time? I'd rather give you my money 9 months in advance than to stay up all night waiting for the site to maybe go back up. No hard feelings, but I think you are getting too popular for this sales model to work smoothly.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Wouldn't that just result in the same frenzy just 9mo earlier?

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Blah. Same thing here. Off to a meeting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

server can't hold our WUS community


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Holy hell this is a mess.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



skyleth said:


> Wouldn't that just result in the same frenzy just 9mo earlier?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


No, open up pre orders months in advance, and leave open for months. This is like obris Morgan it's a bad way of serving those who want the watch but drives up the idea of scarcity and allows the flippers to come in and buy and resell. I dislike making it a race like this I would like to buy it but bow you need to be glued to a computer to do it.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Me6777 (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



AndrwTNT said:


> There's only so many 'refreshes' my fingers can handle before my dignity levels are depleted.
> 
> Congrats to anyone who manages to acquire one!


Agreed!


----------



## tommyjai92 (Dec 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

if instagram comments are the way to get your foot in the door. i'm out.
what's the point of a brilliant watch, if the only way to get your hands on one, is to bombard the sole operator in any way you see fit.


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Can't be hitting F5 all night... got work tomorrow.

I kinda guessed this was gonna happen. Was it like this for the first series?


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

first time was smooth....


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*



skyleth said:


> Wouldn't that just result in the same frenzy just 9mo earlier?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


But won't he be able to make to order? Essentially increase the limit and make what people order so he won't be left with unsold inventories..just a thought...I guess it depends on whether he wants to limit supply or not left holding unsold inventories...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



tommyjai92 said:


> if instagram comments are the way to get your foot in the door. i'm out.
> what's the point of a brilliant watch if the only way to get your hands on one is to bombard the sole operator in any way you see fit.


There's no way logistically an instagram comment would work for an order.


----------



## cndbasshunter (Nov 27, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

all you bad people crashed the site! lol


----------



## ranonranonarat (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

hahaha seeing grown men put in their options through instagram has got to be the best midnight entertainment.


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

i am staying up like teenage boys trying to get a pair of Jordan sneakers...


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I just got in and ordered 200. Don't know what the problem is for everyone else... 

This was sarcasm folks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montag84 (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



smkader said:


> There's no way logistically an instagram comment would work for an order.


Of course not, everyone is doing it in jest. He would be best served by trying to post a brief update post on instagram. At this rate, people will continue to refresh the site to death.


----------



## tommyjai92 (Dec 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

There are currently 193 users browsing this thread...


----------



## schieper (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Puckbw11 said:


> I just got in and ordered 200. Don't know what the problem is for everyone else...
> 
> This was sarcasm folks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You beat me to it. Al works great from germany.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

But he may not have the same demand for his next model.
He has to sell out every single time in order to create scarcity to the brand name not just a particular model.


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

He just updated his instagram, saying he is working on the problem.


----------



## tommyjai92 (Dec 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Montag84 said:


> Of course not, everyone is doing it in jest. He would be best served by trying to post a brief update post on instagram. At this rate, people will continue to refresh the site to death.


Agreed. Plus, shouldn't he have seen this coming and prepped for a worse case scenario ie. Postponing the sale and notifying the masses through instagram?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

201 and counting. A complete fail.

#Preorders


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



smkader said:


> He just updated his instagram, saying he is working on the problem.


My guess our F5ing isn't helping him LOL


----------



## Watch_Me6777 (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



tommyjai92 said:


> if instagram comments are the way to get your foot in the door. i'm out.
> what's the point of a brilliant watch, if the only way to get your hands on one, is to bombard the sole operator in any way you see fit.


Just checked the IG page and some of the comments are quite entertaining at least


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

my keyboard will have to sacrifice the F5 key tonight, i dun think it will work much longer


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Word press isn't really made for this type of system. That said it's mostly about the hosting system and whether it uses a dedicated service or shared. Hope he gets it sorted out.

Also for those saying preorders I would expect the same backlash that other micros get for asking for money 6 months from product delivery. Also Jason's knows his timelines aren't always on target.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I went out and bought a pair of sneakers so I wouldn't be home! Now I come back to find out I didn't miss anything, this could be a problem for me!


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Watch_Me6777 said:


> Just checked the IG page and some of the comments are quite entertaining at least


My favorite so far is, "I have to buy this for the husband, otherwise the relationship breaks. Please DM me as soon as it's back up."

Lol. Dear god.


----------



## happyrock (Jul 15, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Looks like it's gonna be closer to 9AM PST/12PMEST at this rate. I've been refreshing since 10:50 just to be safe!


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

LOL I wanted to reply to something I wrote a couple of hours ago but I realized that it's now 10 pages back!!well. No point now I guess


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Montag84 said:


> Same here, his latest instagram post from two days ago is blowing up with similar comments and people listing their order preference.


Cheeky wags!


----------



## tommyjai92 (Dec 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

the page i'm now getting

This page doesn't seem to exist.


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

The page loaded, but I still can't order.


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I can load it sometimes but the order button is still greyed out.


----------



## happyrock (Jul 15, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Likewise. Sometimes I'll check different configuration to see if it changes for them, but still nothing.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



happyrock said:


> Likewise. Sometimes I'll check different configuration to see if it changes for them, but still nothing.


I checked ALL configurations and it is grayed-out "Unavailable" on each of them.

Sold out, or site issue?


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Good lord. It's a site issue not sold out. 
Might help not refreshing every 2 seconds

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



redhed18 said:


> I checked ALL configurations and it is grayed-out "Unavailable" on each of them.
> 
> Sold out, or site issue?


Has to be a site issue.


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Is anyone else also clicking many many times on the "Unavailable" button anyway?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

My thoughts are that no one is more upset than Jason/Halios about this.

He seems to have high integrity and a desire to do well for his customers.

My GUESS and only a GUESS and what I would do is to that he will try to solve the problem and then post a new ordering timeline.

I understand that people are upset if they have taken time away from their day only to face this frustration and disappointment.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Postponed 24 hours as per Instagram.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*










Instagram: ten13th


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

There you go...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happyrock (Jul 15, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> There you go...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good move on his part!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Excitement and anticipation has crashed with reality.....

He'll get it sorted!










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

It's only fair as people did make schedules around this. See you guys tomorrow! I'm off to bed...


----------



## Digitalone (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

There is the issue. Funny I had offered my assistance with the site. Never got a reply.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bakes1 (Dec 28, 2016)

Bad sign. Nice guy or not you have to wonder about a company that cannot meet a much anticipated order date due to what seems to be technical difficulties. Sounds like someone may be skimping on tech/support and that can be indicative of other issues.


----------



## Digitalone (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Jason should just cancel the pre-order and take the rest of the week to straighten out the DB problem.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Damn it! I purposely waited 45 minutes past the hour, hoping they would be sold out already, and I wouldn't have to deal with the temptation. Now temptation has another chance.
I hope everyone gets the one they want! 
Please don't leave any for me!


----------



## Digitalone (Feb 28, 2013)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Ya My fee for getting it up and stable would have been cheap. Just a watch. ;-) and I live in Vancouver.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



bakes1 said:


> Bad sign. Nice guy or not you have to wonder about a company that cannot meet a much anticipated order date due to what seems to be technical difficulties. Sounds like someone may be skimping on tech/support and that can be indicative of other issues.


It wasn't technical difficulties. It was basically a DDOS attack, except it wasn't malicious, it was real people hitting refresh every half second.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Its chaos!!!!! Chaos I tell you!!!!


----------



## bakes1 (Dec 28, 2016)

smkader said:


> bakes1 said:
> 
> 
> > Bad sign. Nice guy or not you have to wonder about a company that cannot meet a much anticipated order date due to what seems to be technical difficulties. Sounds like someone may be skimping on tech/support and that can be indicative of other issues.
> ...


Got it. And I definitely didn't mean to come off so harsh. 
I still plan on ordering one and his reputation is a big factor in that decision. 
Either way though, I am obviously not an expert but I think the site should have been able to handle the traffic, unusual refresh rates or not.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

So what steps can be implemented to make sure this doesn't happen tomorrow?

Anything?


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Guys, chill a bit. Everything will be OK.

Jason worked on a site, still it met incredible amount of buyers for it.
Jason worked on a 2nd series because he wanted to make another good version of Seaforth with date Eta movement for us.
If you listened to his recent podcast at Wornandwound you know he does what is good and what he personally likes sharing it with others like us. He is not a businessman, but kind of successful watch enthusiast who is kind to others. Sorry for my bd wording.

He will sort it out


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



D6AMIA6N said:


> So what steps can be implemented to make sure this doesn't happen tomorrow?
> 
> Anything?


^This.

Pretty sure the same thing will happen if everything stays as it is now.

We'll see, I hope he finds a way to sort it out.

S.

Envoyé de mon WAS-L03T en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

What are you guys talking about? The site is up and running now..I just got my order through!!!

Just kidding, of course...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Dedicated hosting on a stable and proven high volume platform is about the only way to solve this I suspect. Not sure how much that would cost.


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

wow..... i wasn't planning on getting one of these, but the hype is so great that I think i'll try and get one just to see what it is all about. There doesn't look like there is anything to lose since i could probably sell it without a loss. I suspect this is what a lot of us are thinking hence the crazy demand. Those on the fence are rationalizing they won't lose anything if they don't like it so why not just give it a shot, driving demand even higher.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Quicksilver said:


> Dedicated hosting on a stable and proven high volume platform is about the only way to solve this I suspect. Not sure how much that would cost.


Especially if it's used only a few times a year..is there any economical, scaleable and flexible on demand solution to this hosting issue? Can he increase his web capacity in 24 hours? I guess we shall found out tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Larry23 said:


> Why do you have to buy from Canada and pay that much for shipping, customs etc when there's a dedicated merchant for Europe??


That isn't true. In europe, sellers are legally required to put VAT in their list price. In other words, you pay tax upfront instead of being billed at delivery. If anything, ordering from Canada could turn out cheaper, if you're lucky and don't get billed by customs.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Wimads said:


> That isn't true. In europe, sellers are legally required to put VAT in their list price. In other words, you pay tax upfront instead of being billed at delivery. If anything, ordering from Canada could turn out cheaper, if you're lucky and don't get billed by customs.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Well that is if you are lucky. For example in my country there's no such luck since all parcels outside EU go though customs control. Plus if you buy from forasec you are selected via a preorder list and avoid this last minute insanity... Well it's a matter of preference I suppose..


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I can get on the site now, but can't order, the "button" to push continues to read "unavailable" even after I populate the selections for bezel and color. Progress, but seems orders still can't happen?


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I can get on the site now, but can't order, the "button" to push continues to read "unavailable" even after I populate the selections for bezel and color. Progress, but seems orders still can't happen?


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Larry23 said:


> Well that is if you are lucky. For example in my country there's no such luck since all parcels outside EU go though customs control. Plus if you buy from forasec you are selected via a preorder list and avoid this last minute insanity... Well it's a matter of preference I suppose..


Yes, it depends on location for sure. In Holland it depends on where the package comes from. From US gets almost always billed, from china not so much. Most other countries are luck of the draw. At least that's my experience..

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Crabtree said:


> I can get on the site now, but can't order, the "button" to push continues to read "unavailable" even after I populate the selections for bezel and color. Progress, but seems orders still can't happen?


He said on Instagram that ordering is postponed 24hr

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



skyleth said:


> He said on Instagram that ordering is postponed 24hr
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


Thanks Skyleth!


----------



## Svennos (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Has it ever been mentioned what the nr's are for series 1 and now 2? How much watches does he make? Hundreds? More? I aussume its small as I understand he does everything himself.


----------



## Watch_Me6777 (Jul 3, 2016)

Fingers crossed that all goes well tomorrow and we can all get what we want.


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Is there a picture anywhere of the grey dial with the black bezel? Seems like that could be a nice combo, but I haven't seen it at all.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



TDKFM said:


> Is there a picture anywhere of the grey dial with the black bezel? Seems like that could be a nice combo, but I haven't seen it at all.


Only pic I have seen is this one however he also said something about the final version being a bit different. Can't find the quote now sorry


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

From the Halios website journal page

Just Send Me Cash in the Mail
January 18, 2018

Because of a server crash this morning, today's pre-order has been postponed. I have no doubt many had cleared their schedules and were inconvenienced, but in the end had to close their browsers with nothing to show. It's like the e-commerce equivalent of standing someone up, and for that I apologize. I'm working with the webhost to be (as) sure (as I can) that the site will be stable when we take a stab at Round II.

Also looking into reviving the bulletproof clip-and-mail-in method of ordering, or maybe accepting wads of cash stuffed into envelopes.

Jason

And the Seaforth page:

DUE TO A SERVER CRASH, THE PRE-ORDER HAS BEEN RESCHEDULED FOR 8 AM PACIFIC ON FRIDAY, JANUARY 19TH. SINCERE APOLOGIES TO ALL WHO TOOK TIME OUT OF THEIR SCHEDULE TODAY BUT WERE UNABLE TO PLACE AN ORDER!

PLEASE NOTE THAT THIS IS A PRE-ORDER; SHIPPING WILL COMMENCE AROUND THE WEEK OF FEBRUARY 5TH.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Isn't Nodus launching a pre-order tomorrow too? Same time I think LOL ;-)


----------



## MM22 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Riddim Driven said:


> Isn't Nodus launching a pre-order tomorrow too? Same time I think LOL ;-)


Nodus has opened the pre-order, a day ahead of schedule. ;-)


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

double-post (how do you delete?...)


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



mplsabdullah said:


> Only pic I have seen is this one however he also said something about the final version being a bit different. Can't find the quote now sorry


Buried in here:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BeC1hMBFMnq/

*halioswatches*

... real sorry guys, won't have pics of the assembled greys for another couple of weeks. Not sure if this helps but *no more texture on the dial *- it's *now a subtle blasted finish with a glossy clearcoat* (just like the pastel. Good news is that since there are no pics, nobody seems to want them ?)
and



... yes, ditched the textured look so it's now *smooth* with a *subtle blasted finish under a top gloss coat*. Same finish as the pastel dial.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



redhed18 said:


> Buried in here:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BeC1hMBFMnq/
> ...


Now that is too weird. I hadn't looked at these closely until today. The Nimbus was my fave and I thought the textured dial was a nice touch. Guess that's "NTH's" design. Now I'd like to see the new Nimbus with the smooth dial. From Jason's perspective he seems the grey dial isn't popular? Somewhat seat-of-the-pants launch with no pics. No offense -- Jason & Halios are the best in the biz!!!!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



MM22 said:


> They have opened the pre-order, a day ahead of schedule. ;-)


This launch must be the best kept secret. Bet their server didn't crash. Nothing on their web site. Where is the info -- (sorry to cross thread the topic too)


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Riddim Driven said:


> This launch must be the best kept secret. Bet their server didn't crash. Nothing on their web site. Where is the info -- (sorry to cross thread the topic too)


$300 on preorder

See first picture........









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

A little frustrating today, but if we're all around here in five to ten years, it'll be good story to recall. What helps is that Jason has been pretty up front about his limitations and often takes self-deprecating jabs at his own brand on his IG feed. Totally understandable, but... if it happens again tomorrow, it's going to put a little ***** in the brand imo.

I have to say that the gray dial issue makes little sense to me. Why not just pull it from the offering if you cannot show the dial, then and post it for sale at a later date, just like what he's doing with the GMT? I guess you could say that brands like Raven never show the actual dials before taking deposits, but it seems a bit incongruous to have one dial out of four that isn't ready, but still offer it.

Lastly, I've been wondering why Jason cannot simply clarify how many watches he is producing. Using Raven again as an example, it's always helpful to know where everything stands, and I'd personally appreciate knowing if my hour spent refreshing the website will ultimately be productive. Honestly, judging from the ridiculous amount of interest, if I knew there's only 100 of each color, I'd probably move on to something else and just hope to pick one up on the resale market down the road.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Kanadicken said:


> What other watches does he have? would he use the bezel?
> 
> I'd say fixed if its going to be his go to suit watch, but the saphire is pretty classy too. tough call


Series 1 sapphire bezel catches on some of my shirt cuffs. I'd go with a fixed bezel.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Hate to say it but I doubt I will get my hands on the series 2, I've tried to contact Jason a few times these last weeks with no response.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> $300 on preorder
> 
> See first picture........
> 
> ...


It's on their website now.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Sigh. I have an early work meeting tomorrow so I'm not likely to get on the preorder. Today would've been perfect


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



AVS_Racing said:


> Hate to say it but I doubt I will get my hands on the series 2, I've tried to contact Jason a few times these last weeks with no response.


I don't think messaging him will help. You'll probably have to order like everyone else.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



warsh said:


> It's on their website now.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes, it just happened in the last hour.... Thanks! Now we better get out of this thread.... apologies for the interruption peeps. Congrats to all the new Seaforth recipients!

PS: The Seaforth supersedes the aforementioned piece by leaps & bounds etc etc -- definitely no competition.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Riddim Driven said:


> Yes, it just happened in the last hour.... Thanks! Now we better get out of this thread.... apologies for the interruption peeps. Congrats to all the new Seaforth recipients!
> 
> PS: The Seaforth supersedes the aforementioned piece by leaps & bounds etc etc -- definitely no competition.


No worries,

There are no new recipients, looks like we overloaded his webstore and everything crashed for today!

Stay tuned for the tomorrow rerun of this episode!

S.

Envoyé de mon WAS-L03T en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

From IG comments below...I sure hope it was technical error and not someone being malicious. Hard to tell if Jason is just kidding dryly or not especially with the Beastie Boys reference.

[email protected] thanks brother. This webhost has been solid for a number of years. I don't know that traffic would cause this. I'm suspecting SABOTAGE (cue the Beastie Boys)

(For the record I have no idea how the internet works, I just know how to look at watches and buy them there!)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

There's too much [email protected] and whining here. Let's light up the mood










"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## ATL Jack (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Unfortunately I am in a meeting when they go on sale tomorrow. I hope my preferred combination doesn't sell out for at least an hour.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



EL_GEEk said:


> There's too much [email protected] and whining here. Let's light up the mood
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed, this should help


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

And this should also help...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sirbusman (Oct 11, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



AVS_Racing said:


> Hate to say it but I doubt I will get my hands on the series 2, I've tried to contact Jason a few times these last weeks with no response.


Maybe offer him as volunteer to take orders. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Lume break










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



ATL Jack said:


> Unfortunately I am in a meeting when they go on sale tomorrow. I hope my preferred combination doesn't sell out for at least an hour.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


You may have to take a "bathroom beak"


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Lume break
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice  I miss that blue dial. Still was worth selling it to get my Oris back but I miss it


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

More photos. Less whining.









Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



ten13th said:


> More photos. Less whining.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


amen to that. Too much complaining for small stuff  more pics pls


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Jeep dad,
I am keen to compare the series 1 and 2 blues. My guess is that i will prefer the abyss but leaving my heart open to prefer the sunburst or dar i say both!

Ill try to get some more pics up tonight to ease the wait, indoor lighting doesn't do the sunburst justice though...


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*




























This was my Pastel, which I foolishly sold. Hopefully I will acquire a replacement in about 14hrs.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Here is another of the blue dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I like where this thread is headed now, one more for good measure


----------



## prateeko (Jul 17, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

How does the luminous sapphire look? I like the look of the pastel blue but dunno if a steel bezel or the luminous sapphire is better.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

More positivity!














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



s.z said:


> Guys, chill a bit. Everything will be OK.
> 
> Jason worked on a site, still it met incredible amount of buyers for it.
> Jason worked on a 2nd series because he wanted to make another good version of Seaforth with date Eta movement for us.
> ...


He's doing it because it's a business, because he cares makes its more successful, but let's not pretend he's doing it for us.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

To drink the Kool Aid or not, that is the question.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

It's extremely rare this happens, but out of all the combinations this one is still my favorite. Good luck to all hoping to score one

















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kanadicken (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Really nice on the olive green, and really, really nice with the modded bezel. I think you're on to something there. Black numbers with black indexes, white numbers with steel indexes, seems like the way to go.


----------



## Kanadicken (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

For those interested I thought I'd run through how the process worked ordering through Forasec.

I guess it must have been Nov 27th that they posted on instagram and sent out an email if you were on their mailing list, saying that you could regiester your preferences and that you were serious about ordering a Seaforth. It also said "We will allocate the available watches in order of incoming registrations".

So from Forasec it just opened up out of nowhere. If you didn't follow them or check insta religiously, you were late. If you weren't on the mailing list, or an idiot like me and didn't mark them as a contact so their mail went straight to the junk folder, you were late. In my case I was about 24 hours late in realizing what was happening and registered my preferences.

On jan 12th an email came out asking you to finalize your order. I got my first choice (12 hour, glossy blue). The same day they added "sold out" to Seaforth II on their website.

Of note, buying through Forasec means you get to pay the european value added tax (21%), factor in 25 euro shipping and currency exchanges, probably a small sum to Forasec, and a Seaforth with rotating bezel costs $872 US here vs the $690 list price direct from Halios (minus shipping).

So that's how that went. For all the problems yesterday, and maybe today, I don't think anyone would be too happy if Jason just all of a sudden opened up shop at some random point- even if it prevented the website form crashing. And at least in N.A. you won't get hit by any extra taxes- And I think he wrote somewhere no shipping costs in Canada to make up for the US dollar pricing.

It'll be interesting to see how the GMT ordering goes. Sounds like there will be a lot less of them so probably no guarantee Forasec gets a batch. And if they do I don't think the release will fly under the radar the same way. Also you'd probably be looking at a $1200 watch, which would start to compete with some "local" products.

Good luck everybody! I hope it turns out well for all, and goes smoother than yesterday.


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Kanadicken said:


> For those interested I thought I'd run through how the process worked ordering through Forasec.
> 
> I guess it must have been Nov 27th that they posted on instagram and sent out an email if you were on their mailing list, saying that you could regiester your preferences and that you were serious about ordering a Seaforth. It also said "We will allocate the available watches in order of incoming registrations".
> 
> ...


It was a bit "tricky" to say the least..
It turns out that this "preference list" which was by no means a pre order list to be EXACTLY that. And that is if you are lucky enough to see that instagram post and join their newsletter.
It was a bit of an "easter egg" getting a seaforth from Forasec this time for sure..I was lucky enough to get my 2nd in preference selection. But can't really blame him, since he had 
all this crazy demand to manage..

Regarding the GMT model, he stated that he will receive pieces for sure. He didn't know how many but he would get some for sure.


----------



## Kanadicken (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

That's great. Originally I thought about trying to order a GMT, since I probably wouldn't get the GMT anyways, and a three hander and then selling one. Now I'm not so sure, pretty happy with the looks of the one I've ordered- plus I got a bit trigger happy during the long wait time and bought a Sinn just before christmas, so the funds just aren't what they were.


----------



## Kanadicken (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Larry23 said:


> It was a bit "tricky" to say the least..
> It turns out that this "preference list" which was by no means a pre order list to be EXACTLY that. And that is if you are lucky enough to see that instagram post and join their newsletter.
> It was a bit of an "easter egg" getting a seaforth from Forasec this time for sure..I was lucky enough to get my 2nd in preference selection. But can't really blame him, since he had
> all this crazy demand to manage..
> ...


It would be super cool to know what the preference list looked like in terms of popularity of the different combinations. If I remember right you're also getting a blue/steel, but tried to get the blue sapphire? I think I saw another guy saying he's getting a blue on Insta. So 3 Blues. _Think any others are coming to Europe? (italics indicates joke)_


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Kanadicken said:


> _Think any others are coming to Europe? (italics indicates joke)_


Well we can say there was some.....increased demand this time


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Kanadicken said:


> It would be super cool to know what the preference list looked like in terms of popularity of the different combinations. If I remember right you're also getting a blue/steel, but tried to get the blue sapphire? I think I saw another guy saying he's getting a blue on Insta. So 3 Blues. _Think any others are coming to Europe? (italics indicates joke)_


Did not want to say before, but if you are asking - I'm in with the 12H abyss first preference ))))

Stephan from FORaSEC is a great man for sure


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

A little fun while we are waiting...









Envoyé de mon WAS-L03T en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

2 hours to go. Going dark soon. I'll see you on the beach.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Very quiet in here









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

Yes into the breach we go, yet again.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Larry23 said:


> Well we can say there was some.....increased demand this time


Just needed to update this slightly:

indicates who is getting the watch, who isn't... and the upcoming eBay / WatchRecon snipers.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*


----------



## Digitalone (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Kanadicken said:


> For those interested I thought I'd run through how the process worked ordering through Forasec.
> 
> I guess it must have been Nov 27th that they posted on instagram and sent out an email if you were on their mailing list, saying that you could regiester your preferences and that you were serious about ordering a Seaforth. It also said "We will allocate the available watches in order of incoming registrations".
> 
> ...


Why did you pay the VAT? Do you live in Europe?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Crosses fingers!!









Envoyé de mon WAS-L03T en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Good luck and a little morning inspiration.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

So far the website is still up and running...we shall see...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RED FIVE (Dec 1, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Torn on wither or not to get a Seaworth today or hold out for GMT model. Would like a Dive/GMT watch combo, but is it really worth paying an extra 40%?


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Oh boy...


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

T - 10 and counting we are still a go for launch.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Boom  goes the interwebs 🤪


----------



## tommyjai92 (Dec 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

ah....the crash has begun...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

"Error establishing a database connection."


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

10:56 ...down again!!


----------



## cndbasshunter (Nov 27, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

FML...again


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Here we go again......


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

You have about 5 minutes to make up your mind!!! )


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Well in retrospect the thread name is so very appropriate


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Annnddddd....it's down again....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> Well in retrospect the thread name is so very appropriate


Quote of the Day!!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'm pleased to see the flashes of humor among the people posting here and clicking frantically elsewhere.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Pissed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I saw the add to cart button, but it didn't do anything when I clicked it.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Of course, a long awaited repairman has arrived precisely at 11 am.


----------



## happyrock (Jul 15, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



smkader said:


> I saw the add to cart button, but it didn't do anything when I clicked it.


Same


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Groundhog Day. 









Instagram: ten13th


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I thought you expected this many of us guys to come......


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Still can't get on the site


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

yet more evidence this way of selling is a problem.


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Crashed again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## paintballdad (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> Well in *Retrospect* the thread name is so very appropriate


I think i'll go with this. No website issues.


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

its more fun refresh here to see more complain....


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Yes, it be down.....

you'd think as I am just down the road, it would work!


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> Well in retrospect the thread name is so very appropriate


This, the thread name, and your profile pic go very well together.


----------



## Rob.B (May 29, 2017)

Ah well try again tomorrow...3rd Time Lucky...lol


----------



## jonnyvsrobots (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'm not a web hosting expert, but kinda wondering what solution could be developed in 24 hours that would significantly change a Wordpress site's ability to handle this kind of traffic spike.

Given that demand drastically outstrips supply, Halios would be better off letting everyone sign up who wants to over the course of a week or two and then just choosing who actually gets to purchase randomly. Would be just about as fair as the F5 lottery going on here, and a lot easier for everyone.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

K, so here's the plan:

- you guys all buy the seaforth in its many colors.
- leave me a blue puck 2

k? Deal?


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jonnyvsrobots said:


> I'm not a web hosting expert, but kinda wondering what solution could be developed in 24 hours that would significantly change a Wordpress site's ability to handle this kind of traffic spike.
> 
> Given that demand drastically outstrips supply, Halios would be better off letting everyone sign up who wants to over the course of a week or two and then just choosing who actually gets to purchase randomly. Would be just about as fair as the F5 lottery going on here, and a lot easier for everyone.


You signed up in 2012 and waited until today to make a post! That is amazing.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Happy Friday?!?

There's got to be a better way, on the other hand, maybe he should just make twice as many and charge twice as much...


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

got an undressed gf on the bed waiting for me, all I do is here F5ing and staring at empty page. What is wrong with me......


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



D6AMIA6N said:


> So what steps can be implemented to make sure this doesn't happen tomorrow?
> 
> Anything?


Looks like nothing was done, you have your answer!


----------



## Watch_Me6777 (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

So what's everyone going to buy in place of a Halios? LOL


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I've had it..off to my meeting now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Watch_Me6777 said:


> So what's everyone going to buy in place of a Halios? LOL


I think I'll still wait for him to sort things out with his website. I am waiting for this since a few months, I can wait a few more days. However, the brand image and reputation probably took a hit with this mess.

S.


----------



## ranonranonarat (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

tell her to grab another laptop and help with the f5.



wuyeah said:


> got an undressed gf on the bed waiting for me, all I do is here F5ing and staring at empty page. What is wrong with me......


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Watch_Me6777 said:


> So what's everyone going to buy in place of a Halios? LOL


IDK man, what are you gonna get?

There is a Vintage Angelus 256 on the Bay that I have had my eyes on but at 33mm it just isn't a wearable watch. So maybe a Longines Legend Diver? I have also been scoping out Martin 000-18's from my birth year.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Watch_Me6777 said:


> So what's everyone going to buy in place of a Halios? LOL


I really love the Farer GMT ... it's twice as expensive, but maybe it's worth the price in time.


----------



## jonnyvsrobots (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Haha, didn't realize this was my first post. Long time lurker, but could've sworn I had posted before in the Seiko and Stowa forums, although maybe it was a different account


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



ranonranonarat said:


> tell her to grab another laptop and help with the f5.


.....LOL


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Watch_Me6777 said:


> So what's everyone going to buy in place of a Halios? LOL


Happy to see I'm not the only one. Both are a touch more money, but hell of a lot easier to get. Looking at that a Black Bay or Oris 65 Movember... but I'll change that strap out immediately.


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Too many of us is the problem? or it is their server issue?


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Not sure why he thought today would be any different from yesterday?
Hilarious!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

lack of preparation


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jgibbs3 said:


> Happy to see I'm not the only one. Both are a touch more money, but hell of a lot easier to get. Looking at that a Black Bay or Oris 65 Movember... but I'll change that strap out immediately.


Try on the BB before you buy it. It's a big boy. That's originally what I was looking for, but then realized it was too big for my 6.75in wrist.


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

steinhart


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*


halioswatchesGuys, go to sleep and back to work. It's happening again and I'm shutting it down the site again until further notice. One question, if any of you can answer it: how does ONE individual place an order for 30 watches in 3 minutes, especially when the cart is set to a max of 3 watches?

LOL whoever is doing this is good.


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

From his Instagram post it seems like there is someone running a bot to try and snipe a bunch of them. Which is probably causing his site to crash.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Waiting for Jason's IG feed to see what's up.....


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

It's been called off...no go again today...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



wuyeah said:


> Too many of us is the problem? or it is their server issue?


The server is crashing from overload.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

New plan.

all of you stop trying to get on the website........I slide in and snag a blue puck.....you all crash the website again.

deal?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



wuyeah said:


> got an undressed gf on the bed waiting for me, all I do is here F5ing and staring at empty page. What is wrong with me......


Hmm I'm worried about you and your priorities here


----------



## SergeantYoshi (Jan 14, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

If everyone could just hold off on the F5ing for a minute or two so I can place my order that would be great. Thanks!

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



wuyeah said:


> Too many of us is the problem? or it is their server issue?


Wordpress hosts 75 million websites in 40 languages. They sign up 22,000 new domains a day. The retail sites hosted by WP receive significantly more unique daily visitors than Amazon. On the other hand, WP is known for having only 229 employees worldwide, so maybe their outsourced IT and CS support isn't quite up to snuff?


----------



## Jeff43 (Dec 2, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



ranonranonarat said:


> tell her to grab another laptop and help with the f5.


Not the choice I would make...


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Anyone understand why Jason is selling the Seaforth in this manner instead of just taking pre-orders so that we don't have to crash his site?


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jonnyvsrobots said:


> Haha, didn't realize this was my first post. Long time lurker, but could've sworn I had posted before in the Seiko and Stowa forums, although maybe it was a different account


Yeah, I thought I was a lurker until I saw your post count. Haha. I will probably go back to super low posting in a bit once I get healthy and find a job in my new city. But I have liked being more active here recently. Hopefully I can keep it somewhat active when life picks back up.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



smkader said:


> Try on the BB before you buy it. It's a big boy. That's originally what I was looking for, but then realized it was too big for my 6.75in wrist.


The ETA BB wears much better on a small wrist than does the in-house version. I have the 79220 and love it on my 6.5" wrist. I bought but sold the 79230--kept seesawing on my wrist due to the protruding caseback, and I found it uncomfortable. YMMV.


----------



## MM22 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Watch_Me6777 said:


> So what's everyone going to buy in place of a Halios? LOL


Oris 65 +1... maybe

or

Nodus Retrospect + Aevig Thor


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

One individual is ordering 30?!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Shut down again. Jason says on Instagram someone managed to buy 30 in the first 3 minutes even though there is a limit of 3. I'm sure he is canceling that order.


----------



## bakes1 (Dec 28, 2016)

Blacktocomm said:


> From his Instagram post it seems like there is someone running a bot to try and snipe a bunch of them. Which is probably causing his site to crash.


Nonsense. Lack of proper tech/support is causing his site to crash. 
I am sorry as I had some sympathy yesterday but two days in a row is just plain wrong.


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



hwa said:


> The ETA BB wears much better on a small wrist than does the in-house version. I have the 79220 and love it on my 6.5" wrist. I bought but sold the 79230--kept seesawing on my wrist due to the protruding caseback, and I found it uncomfortable. YMMV.


I should have specified I tried on the in-house movement, which is bigger. Sorry


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



allanzzz said:


> halioswatchesGuys, go to sleep and back to work. It's happening again and I'm shutting it down the site again until further notice. One question, if any of you can answer it: how does ONE individual place an order for 30 watches in 3 minutes, especially when the cart is set to a max of 3 watches?
> 
> LOL whoever is doing this is good.


Gosh, that's why my PayPal account was just charged $20,700! Sorry everyone, my bad!


----------



## akajack (Aug 15, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

"What we've got here is failure to communicate"


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

frustrating way of treating people, who are willingly overpaying for a watch, should just open it up for pre orders like the rest of micros this is obviously flawed and drives the frenzy of people trying to buy and resell he could still limit his production runs, I truly don't get this way of doing it.


----------



## happyrock (Jul 15, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Tanjecterly said:


> One individual is ordering 30?!


It was a bot. i'm betting those orders are cancelled, and I'm hoping he'll cancel other obvious bot purchases when it goes back up again for sale.


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

His Instagram post is exactly why this type of system was extracted from Nike releases years ago. Bots ruin it and lottery allows the seller to control volume any way they see fit. Not that hard.


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



bakes1 said:


> Nonsense. Lack of proper tech/support is causing his site to crash.
> I am sorry as I had some sympathy yesterday but two days in a row is just plain wrong.


The only thing that makes me say a bot is one person with 30 in their cart. I have seen that happen with shoe and Supreme releases and I am wondering if it is finally happening in the watch world now.

But it could just be WordPress sucks.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Vioviv said:


> Gosh, that's why my PayPal account was just charged $20,700! Sorry everyone, my bad!


Yes, but you can double that amount by scalping them on the bay or F29 for 1200$ each!!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Sheesh. What a dick move to use bots.


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



smkader said:


> Try on the BB before you buy it. It's a big boy. That's originally what I was looking for, but then realized it was too big for my 6.75in wrist.


I've tried it on a few times. Diameter is fine for me, the slab sides aren't my favorite but I think I can deal.

And yes, looking at the ETA, based on the height and price.


----------



## jonnyvsrobots (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I guess here's the way I look at it. If you've listed to the W&W podcast with Jason, it's obvious he's doing this because of his passion for watches, not because he wants to be an entrepreneur and just figured watches are hot right now and a good way to make a buck. The evidence of this is in how well-designed and made the watches are, and the emminently reasonable price point, but it also makes him a bit of a victim of his own success given the crippling wave of demand. It's almost Chapelle-esque.

If he was in it for the money, he probably would've hired a bunch of MBAs to massively scale Halios after Seaforth I, found bigger, lower quality suppliers that could produce faster for cheaper, jacked up the price, and then he'd have a pile of cash and we'd all have lesser watches that didn't quite match his vision or live up to his standards. So while I'm certainly very keen to get a Seaforth (I decided on it after a long time for very specific reasons to memorialize something in my life), I really really admire Jason's commitment to doing this on his terms - the integrity of his "craft" so to speak.

With all that said, I *would* humbly suggest rethinking the pre-order process


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I have an ETA BB Blue on a 6.5 inch wrist right now and think it's the perfect size. It's large but fits just right. I wouldn't consider the in-house version because of the bubble back which just makes it larger and rocks uncomfortably on your wrist.


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

officially call it off today or he is gonna fix it?


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I for one am having more fun reading the comments here than refreshing the page every half second (even after he announced shutting it down, you know there are still some trying lol).

Also the Instagram comments... Hey, at least they are getting a little creative now with subliminally and nonchalantly posting what they were going for 'just in case' Jason goes through and rations out watches to people commenting on a post... LOL.

Best morning ever!!


----------



## tommyjai92 (Dec 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



wuyeah said:


> officially call it off today or he is gonna fix it?


the site is shut down till further notice. our lives may now resume


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Shutting down until further notice is what he said.

I'd go to your woman.



wuyeah said:


> officially call it off today or he is gonna fix it?


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



smille76 said:


> I think I'll still wait for him to sort things out with his website. I am waiting for this since a few months, I can wait a few more days. However, the brand image and reputation probably took a hit with this mess.
> 
> S.


Well, it's good you're willing to wait because you really like the watch, as I would assume many veterans here do. I doubt seriously this will effect the brand at all. Halios was and is a small micro brand, but the best this demonstrates is the growth and success of the brand. Very happy for Jason. I've learned through time and experience watching, that getting a strong product to market is a hard Long difficult slog.

Obviously the folks talking of what other watch they would get didn't have any interest in the 1st place, and should probably move on so the folks that do know the brand can place their order.

Now I'll assume that all these posts are in jest, at least I hope so. I mean your not shopping at Amazon.

Put the gas can back in the shed and wait it out


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

If nothing else, this experience has provided us with a wealth of incredibly passive aggressive posts on Jason's IG to have a chuckle at. I'm sure it's a pain for him to have to deal with, but I have no doubt it'll all eventually get taken care of.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Tanjecterly said:


> I'm pleased to see the flashes of humor among the people posting here and clicking frantically elsewhere.


Well I realize this is painful for everyone desperate to give away $700 of their money for the Seaforth, and probably a professional nightmare for Jason....and his IT hosting company, BUT every other Microbrand owner is sitting at their desks with a combination of jealousy and admiration for what Jason has been able to do with this release. He has quietly created a digital riot for his watch. 2 day in a row shut down his site and not a single order placed yet. If he could bottle this and sell it he would make a fortune. He has managed to do this without a huge marketing campaign or even constant interactions on forums or IG. Pretty impressive. Crazy thing is he could have a 3rd round of orders and the same thing would happen again.

I think the only thing comparable to this that I can remember seeing is the Speedy Tuesday edition that Omega released last year that sold 2012 copies in 4 hours for a $6500 watch (that sells routinely for double that now btw)

My suspicion is that even more people have moved from "spectators" to "buyers" just to see what the frenzy is about now and with the idea that resale will be easy on this model. But a lot of these transitional buyers will sell quickly because they didn't really want it in the first place and just got caught up in the frenzy.

Good luck to all.

Just a reminder that the order for the GMT models are coming in a couple of weeks. Also he has 2 new releases scheduled this year all with ETA movements. So if you strike out on the Seaforth you can still get some Halios magic in another model.


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



wuyeah said:


> got an undressed gf on the bed waiting for me, all I do is here F5ing and staring at empty page. What is wrong with me......


You need to reassess your priorities 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

It's got to be the Russians...


----------



## Watch_Me6777 (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



wuyeah said:


> got an undressed gf on the bed waiting for me, all I do is here F5ing and staring at empty page. What is wrong with me......


A man has gotta have priorities, LOL!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Well, given what we think we know about Jason, his one-man operation should increase the cost of each watch, outsource the tech to somebody who really knows tech, and keep the bots from crashing the party so actual watch wearers, rather than scalpers, can buy the watches. He'll still sell out and won't lose a penny.


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

This is absolutely harder on Jason than any one trying to buy the watch. And I really do feel for him. But there is a better way to do this.


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Amuthini said:


> Anyone understand why Jason is selling the Seaforth in this manner instead of just taking pre-orders so that we don't have to crash his site?


Technically this is a pre-order.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## happyrock (Jul 15, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> Well I realize this is painful for everyone desperate to give away $700 of their money for the Seaforth, and probably a professional nightmare for Jason....and his IT hosting company, BUT every other Microbrand owner is sitting at their desks with a combination of jealousy and admiration for what Jason has been able to do with this release. He has quietly created a digital riot for his watch. 2 day in a row shut down his site and not a single order placed yet. If he could bottle this and sell it he would make a fortune. He has managed to do this without a huge marketing campaign or even constant interactions on forums or IG. Pretty impressive. Crazy thing is he could have a 3rd round of orders and the same thing would happen again.
> 
> I think the only thing comparable to this that I can remember seeing is the Speedy Tuesday edition that Omega released last year that sold 2012 copies in 4 hours for a $6500 watch (that sells routinely for double that now btw)
> 
> ...


Great post. I really feel like the Seaforth is probably one of the best Diver models to come out in years design wise, and with the price he sells them at, it's a no brainer. I've been waiting for the Seaforth II and will be waiting for the Seaforth GMT as well. Got to check them out at W&W Wind up fair in NYC last year and haven't purchased anything since, just waiting on these.

Also what were the other GMT models coming out? I must've missed the news on those.


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



MM22 said:


> Oris 65 +1... maybe
> 
> or
> 
> Nodus Retrospect + Aevig Thor


Fwiw I bought an Oris 65 after parting with my Seaforth v1. Haven't looked back. Thought 40mm might be a touch small for a diver but I love it. Trying it out on gray perlon today.









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

You guys... I think I found the bot. lol.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Blacktocomm said:


> From his Instagram post it seems like there is someone running a bot to try and snipe a bunch of them. Which is probably causing his site to crash.


Since no one is ordering a watch today....can you explain to a non-IT guy how a bot works? How does that defeat the 3 limit controls he has on the site? Just curious. Thanks,


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



AndrwTNT said:


> Also the Instagram comments... Hey, at least they are getting a little creative now with subliminally and nonchalantly posting what they were going for 'just in case' Jason goes through and rations out watches to people commenting on a post... LOL.


I WOULD LIKE AN ABYSS BLUE SEAFORTH WITH 12 HOUR BEZEL I WILL CALL YOU ON THE PHONE TO GIVE YOU MY CREDIT CARD


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> BUT every other Microbrand owner is sitting at their desks with a combination of jealousy and admiration for what Jason has been able to do with this release. He has quietly created a digital riot for his watch. 2 day in a row shut down his site and not a single order placed yet. If he could bottle this and sell it he would make a fortune. He has managed to do this without a huge marketing campaign or even constant interactions on forums or IG. Pretty impressive.


^^^ Well stated^^^

He's done it because he has persevered through thick and thin, creating one of the best names / products in the business. Congrats Jason & Halios!


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

At this point, Jason should do what Tisell does and email you guys here a paypal invoice and collect payment. I don't think its fair to the posters here to lose out on the watch after this happening two days in a row. I am not sure i want one yet, love the seaforth look but not sure about the colors. no colors have struck me yet. Blue puck intrigues me though


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



happyrock said:


> Great post. I really feel like the Seaforth is probably one of the best Diver models to come out in years design wise, and with the price he sells them at, it's a no brainer. I've been waiting for the Seaforth II and will be waiting for the Seaforth GMT as well. Got to check them out at W&W Wind up fair in NYC last year and haven't purchased anything since, just waiting on these.
> 
> Also what were the other GMT models coming out? I must've missed the news on those.


Sorry I will correct my post "all with ETA movements" is what it should have said


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



wuyeah said:


> got an undressed gf on the bed waiting for me, all I do is here F5ing and staring at empty page. What is wrong with me......


uhmmmm.....you can't multitask?


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*


----------



## MM22 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Using bots to place a bunch of orders is not uncommon in other industries. But in watch world, this is the first time I've seen it.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Found your guy...









Envoyé de mon WAS-L03T en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

One reason I like the Seaforth is that it's such an unique watch -- it's clearly not an homage. It shows an intelligent and creative side. That's one reason why I like it so much.


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Could someone enlighten me how this procedure is supposed to work. I'm not sure I know what I'm supposed to be doing to try and order a watch. If I'm on the website at the appointed time, will the site give me instructions on how to order. Do I have to hit refresh? Will the small dialog box that now says "unavailable" suddenly come to life?


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

@valuewatchguy You nailed it... and just for those who don't do IG:

Congratulations to Jason and @halioswatches for what it is probably the most successful release of any #microbrand to date, and rightfully so.

Yes, no one has being able place an order yet, things happen, but still.

For all those of you who are very disappointed, I get it. But please don't be hateful, after all is just a watch. Yes, Halios watches are that good (can you tell I'm a fan) but hang in there, I guarantee you it will be worth it.

Jason, you Da man. Hang in there 










"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## Digitalone (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Funny I've never used Cart66 for ecomm but it's site touts that it is the "Most Secure Wordpress Ecommerce Platform" ??? Oh ya except for Snipe Bots....forgot to add that.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> Since no one is ordering a watch today....can you explain to a non-IT guy how a bot works? How does that defeat the 3 limit controls he has on the site? Just curious. Thanks,


I am not a super tech guy either, but from my understanding a bot basically does the same thing we do, but in microseconds. So it can hit refresh, select options, and add to cart 30 times before you can get 1. Even if his system is supposed to only allow 3 per person the bot might have found some weakness in his system to get the 30 in the cart.

I only know because I have seen them used before on other items I have tried to purchase and got the same end result. Crashed site and going through the same issues.

Other people might be able to explain it more in depth, but to my understanding that is how bots work on these sites.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

nothing was successful about the release, certainly appears demand is high but the fact he sold zero watches makes it not successful. revamping this ordering system is a must.



EL_GEEk said:


> @valuewatchguy You nailed it... and just for those who don't do IG:
> 
> Congratulations to Jason and @halioswatches for what it is probably the most successful release of any #microbrand to date, and rightfully so.
> 
> ...


----------



## paintballdad (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Tanjecterly said:


> One reason I like the Seaforth is that it's such an unique watch -- it's clearly not an homage. It shows an intelligent and creative side. That's one reason why I like it so much.


Not really sure if it's unique. The Abyss Blue Seaforth is pretty similar in appearance to this.

Alpina Alpiner 4


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'm anything but an IT nerd, but if it's a bot, maybe use a captcha on the order button? Or am I just reaffirming my n00b status in IT when I say that?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> Since no one is ordering a watch today....can you explain to a non-IT guy how a bot works? How does that defeat the 3 limit controls he has on the site? Just curious. Thanks,


I don't have the skills but if you know your way with HTML/Java, you can just write a script to execute the clicks, fill-in CC info (all browser does this already), then repeat 10x or until your freaking, cheating script bot spoils it for everyone else.

A simple Captcha would be able to stop the simple script bots. http://captcha.net/


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Don't take this personally, but now you just sound like my wife: every car and all of my watches "look the same." Granted, the line between homage and 'of the same style' is gray, but it's there nonetheless. _Everything about this watch is different: midcase, bezel, indices, hands, etc. _Visually it's of the same style, sure, but it's comfortably far from the homage gray line.



paintballdad said:


> Not really sure if it's unique. The Abyss Blue Seaforth is pretty similar in appearance to this.
> 
> Alpina Alpiner 4


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Social media aside, Jason (from what I can tell) pretty much follows the standard Hong Kong micro model. What sets Halios apart is designs that are (1) original, (2) aesthetically sound and attractive and (3) come in a variety of sizes, ie 40 mm to 46 mm and soon 38 mm.

You'd think other micro brands would take notice and follow Jason's lead. All it takes is some artistic talent or maybe even just an artistic eye. Maybe that's not as common as we think (my childhood talent was drawing/sculpture et al, so I tend to forget that most humans can't muster much beyond stick figures). To be fair, there other micro brands that are right there. Zelos comes to mind (if only they would make smaller divers!). Unfortunately, so many other micros keep on churning out 44 mm Sub homages and wonder why they don't get much attention on WUS.



valuewatchguy said:


> Well I realize this is painful for everyone desperate to give away $700 of their money for the Seaforth, and probably a professional nightmare for Jason....and his IT hosting company, BUT every other Microbrand owner is sitting at their desks with a combination of jealousy and admiration for what Jason has been able to do with this release. He has quietly created a digital riot for his watch. 2 day in a row shut down his site and not a single order placed yet. If he could bottle this and sell it he would make a fortune. He has managed to do this without a huge marketing campaign or even constant interactions on forums or IG. Pretty impressive. Crazy thing is he could have a 3rd round of orders and the same thing would happen again.
> 
> I think the only thing comparable to this that I can remember seeing is the Speedy Tuesday edition that Omega released last year that sold 2012 copies in 4 hours for a $6500 watch (that sells routinely for double that now btw)
> 
> ...


----------



## paintballdad (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



pinkybrain said:


> Don't take this personally, but now you just sound like my wife: every car and all of my watches "look the same." Granted, the line between homage and 'of the same style' is gray, but it's there nonetheless. _Everything about this watch is different: midcase, bezel, indices, hands, etc. _Visually it's of the same style, sure, but it's comfortably far from the homage gray line.


No worries, my wife is the same way. While I agree that the Seaforth is a different watch, it certainly isn't unique IMO.


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I don't know what's going on, but I was just able to order an abyss blue, steel dive bezel.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Ordering seems to be open ..........


----------



## Digitalone (Feb 28, 2013)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Here's another problem, though reverse IP lookups aren't as accurate as having root access, it looks like there are 999 sites hosted in the same domain as halioswatches.com which would imply that Jason is using shared hosting and not VPS or Dedicated hosting. If so that's the biggest problem. It leaves your site open to be hacked especially running Wordpress. He's hosted on fat cows.com which offer VPS and Dedicated server setups all be it much more expensive.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I ordered as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jlawjj said:


> I ordered as well
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did everything go through? It won't let me add anything to my cart.


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I tried to order, but I didn't see a payment option? So I feel like I ordered, but with no payment or email confirmation I have to believe my order didn't really happen.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Won't let me order. That's odd....


----------



## Digitalone (Feb 28, 2013)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I tried again and no luck. Button still shows Unavailable. I live in Vancouver I should just drive there and buy one.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Can confirm that ordering is live - I just got one (or at least I hope I did - my PayPal was charged.) Was just about to go to sleep as well and thought I would check to see if there were any updates - saw someone on Instagram saying it was live to order and Lo and behold it worked


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I have my email confirmations from Halios and PayPal email payment confirmations

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I guess it was opened and a bot scooped it all up!


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jsj11 said:


> Can confirm that ordering is live - I just got one (or at least I hope I did - my PayPal was charged.) Was just about to go to sleep as well and thought I would check to see if there were any updates - saw someone on Instagram saying it was live to order and Lo and behold it worked


Crazy, I never got an option to put in Paypal or other payment, but it got me to the cart and then nothing happened. Must all be gone now.


----------



## Digitalone (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I hope Jason offers additional product as it seems unfair to me that some orders are being taken and I still can't order. Darn.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Digitalone (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Just finally got on and the f-ing item is out of stock WTF!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Thanks for the heads up! Bahama Yellow, 12-hr bezel checking in!


----------



## Digitalone (Feb 28, 2013)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Abyss Blue with Sapphire all gone.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

As far as I can tell, it's still taking orders. I just went on the site and was able to add a watch to the cart.


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Abyss Blue with Fixed Bezel is out of stock it is saying


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Not trying to be argumentative, but what do you think makes a watch unique? So many divers - probably most - follow the standard dive-watch template.

For me it's: Replica homage > playful homage > original but in a common 'dive style' > unusual design.

If something is in the "original but in a common 'dive style'" I consider it unique. This would be the Seaforth.

The last category would be something like those wacky Porsche Design/Eterna divers, Richard Mille, my old Muhle SAR et al. These are watches that look unusual from 10 feet away. By contrast, both the Omega Seamaster 300C and Rolex Submariner are original and unique (by my definition) but they're also similar and share the same basic diver template.

In sum:

Replica homage: standard chinese knockoffs. Micro brands like Armida and Steinhart can get pretty close to this too.

playful homage: the latest OWC. It's obviously a Sub homage but in a cartoonish way. I owned one and every single line has been intentionally changed and exaggerated. When you hold one you realize that the midcase is quite original and well done. Another example would be the NTH Subs or Raven 42

original but in a common 'dive style': Halios Seaforth. Most Zixen watches. Most dive watches that aren't homages.

unusual design.: my old Muhle SAR, Porsche design divers, some Zelos models get pretty close to this standard, and all those other 'wacky divers' (too many to list here).



paintballdad said:


> No worries, my wife is the same way. While I agree that the Seaforth is a different watch, it certainly isn't unique IMO.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Huh. I was able to order. But the first option for me wasn't available. Blue fixed was sold out.


----------



## Digitalone (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Well off to ORIS. Out

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## solstice15 (Oct 9, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I had to open a new (cache cleared) browser, then it worked, pastel fixed...I wonder if these will actually go through, seems unfair


----------



## Seikogi (May 2, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

So basically no warning ?!

Actually glad I did not get one. The unfinished lume dot under the date would have bothered me anyway.


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Hmm I was able to order. I ended up with my second color dial. I almost didn't order one because I really wanted the Pastel, but we will see how I like the Yellow.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

My first choice was showing unavailable (Abyss Blue fixed bezel) so I went Nimbus Grey with Fixed Bezel. We'll see if these go through, won't blame him if he cancels and restarts the process again to be fair.


----------



## RED FIVE (Dec 1, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I think website is down again.


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

This is as far as I got:


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Tanjecterly said:


> Huh. I was able to order. But the first option for me wasn't available. Blue fixed was sold out.


That's what I just ordered - maybe I was lucky enough to get one of the last ones? I feel bad for all the Aussies & Kiwis who have all gone back to sleep and all that tried for 2 days and just gave up with Jason's update. Its 2.25 am here in Malaysia, so I was just super lucky that I was had a feeling to open up my laptop again to check to see if there were any updates. Seeing as I have been charged for it, I am hoping that it will go through.


----------



## Seikogi (May 2, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

We sure are witnessing keyboard abuse all over the world right now


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I was able to check out with an Abyss Blue/Dive bezel.

Curious if he is opening it up intermittently so people get the word from others, but the rush is staved off for a few minutes each time enough for some to get their orders in?

Either way, I really hope anyone else who wants to grab one gets a shot. For what it's worth, I went and refreshed my same options about 5 times before it became available so who knows what's going on.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I accidentally ordered two pastel dials, one with fixed and one with steel diver thinking the first wasn't added to my cart. When I got to PayPal I saw the double charged but paid anyways instead of losing out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Hey, if the ordering process worked like it was supposed to, it would still have been a matter of luck as to whether you were successful or not. This way it's just a different type of luck---luck that we happened to check the site at the right time. If all the watches get sold out, I'm guessing Jason won't want to go through this headache all over again.


----------



## dan86 (Jul 12, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

It's inventory allocation so someone may have a watch in the cart and it will not show available for sale to another person.

I couldn't see any yellow in stock and after refreshing a few times, I was able to check out a yellow with steel bezel.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Huh. Now it wants me to install WordPress. No thanks.

Too many website glitches here.


----------



## Digitalone (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Bye bye Halios I'll watch for one on WatchRecon

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Seikogi (May 2, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



CHJ001 said:


> Hey, if the ordering process worked like it was supposed to, it would still have been a matter of luck as to whether you were successful or not. This way it's just a different type of luck---luck that we happened to check the site at the right time. If all the watches get sold out, I'm guessing Jason won't want to go through this headache all over again.


Nope, scenario 1 is 30% skill, 50% internet connection and 20% luck. Lol


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Well,

i thought he was shutting the website down for the day.....not fair for those who stopped hitting F5 and giving the guy a rest to sort things out.


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Confirmed Pastel Blue Fixed Bezel for me. Thank God for cell phones. Got mine on a bathroom break.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'm already regretting making a purchase when my number one choice was out.

I really didn't think things through what my number 2 and 3 choices would be. Ugh.


----------



## dan86 (Jul 12, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Tanjecterly said:


> I'm already regretting making a purchase when my number one choice was out.


What was your choice and what did you check out

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Tanjecterly said:


> I'm already regretting making a purchase when my number one choice was out.


Had a steel bezel Abyss in my cart, but I really want the fixed bezel. Didn't put in the paypal info, and tried for the fixed one more time with no avail. I already waited 3 months for the one I want, might as well wait some more.


----------



## dan86 (Jul 12, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



smkader said:


> Had a steel bezel Abyss in my cart, but I really want the fixed bezel. Didn't put in the paypal info, and tried for the fixed one more time with no avail. I already waited 3 months for the one I want, might as well wait some more.


Gotcha. I made the same compromise on the yellow. Wanted the fixed but settled for the steel 12 hour bezel.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cndbasshunter (Nov 27, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

how? i thogut it was closed? WTF!!



AndrwTNT said:


> I was able to check out with an Abyss Blue/Dive bezel.
> 
> Curious if he is opening it up intermittently so people get the word from others, but the rush is staved off for a few minutes each time enough for some to get their orders in?
> 
> Either way, I really hope anyone else who wants to grab one gets a shot. For what it's worth, I went and refreshed my same options about 5 times before it became available so who knows what's going on.


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



dan86 said:


> Gotcha. I made the same compromise on the yellow. Wanted the fixed but settled for the steel 12 hour bezel.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I wanted the Pastel with Sapphire but I ended up with the Yellow with a Sapphire. After going back and looking at the pictures I am not sad about it. Excited for the shipment!


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



cndbasshunter said:


> how? i thogut it was closed? WTF!!


+1.

No offense to Jason but this has to be the most chaotic watch release ever.


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Deleted


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I was able to place my order at 1pm today. I wonder if the order will be honored...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Yes, chaotic. I don't blame people for being pissed. I'm thinking of poor Wuyeah who went back to his woman after everyone told him what Jason said.

I'd be pissed. I have mixed feelings about the entire thing after successfully (?) ordering myself.

I'm just waiting for this thread and IG to blow up once people realize that it's apparently all gone and done.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Is everything sold out or the server is having issues again? I don't see the "sold out" tag anywhere, only the "unavailable" text on the add to cart button

S.


----------



## paintballdad (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



tsteph12 said:


> To drink the Kool Aid or not, that is the question.


I tried. No luck getting one.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



smille76 said:


> Is everything sold out or the server is having issues again? I don't see the "sold out" tag anywhere, only the "unavailable" text on the add to cart button
> 
> S.


Even the Puck is unavailable.
I doubt any of these orders are honored.


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



cndbasshunter said:


> how? i thogut it was closed? WTF!!


I thought it was too.

I'd been looking to get a Seaforth since I missed his last series so yesterday and this morning were a bit disappointing, but I figured I wouldn't get too distraught over a watch. I figured I would go back and try a few more times and I was able to complete checkout.

Now I'm reading all of these comments from people that weren't able to get a connection through saying how they will boycott Halios if Jason fulfills these orders and how it isn't fair.

I think it's relative to what side of the outcome you are on. For those who have been waiting and setting aside time to pick one up, it would be unfair to have their patience and persistence nullified by refunding the money and canceling the order. 
To those who have been waiting to get one and weren't able to get one, it would be unfair to have stopped checking because they were told it was called off then see others who have continued to check get their confirmation. Either way, one half of the group will be disappointed. I believe someone already said that here a few days ago.*

It will definitely be interesting to see how it all plays out..

Edit:
*It was Nanda that said, "Tomorrow will be a day of many long faces.."


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



AndrwTNT said:


> It will definitely be interesting to see how it all plays out!


It's like the old Chinese curse --- may you live in interesting times. This is certainly that.

I think the best resolution is to cancel the orders and refund the cash. I think Jason will take this approach.

We'll see how it all plays out.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

If he doesn't cancel the whole thing, I'll just wait for the Merkur/Uroborus version


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Tanjecterly said:


> It's like the old Chinese curse --- may you live in interesting times. This is certainly that.
> 
> I think the best resolution is to cancel the orders and refund the cash. I think Jason will take this approach.
> 
> We'll see how it all plays out.


Who knows.

As much as I love his work and respect the brand, I think if my order is in fact refunded and asked to start all over again with the same chaotic conditions, I will respectfully step away from trying to obtain one of his pieces simply to avoid the mess and headache. Would still be happy to see others get what they want and enjoy it though.

In the end, it's just a wrist watch. (A beautiful one at that)


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Halios website is shut down until Jan 22nd

IMO, all these orders will be cancelled.

S.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*










Instagram: ten13th


----------



## TGS2018 (Jan 18, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'd also be surprised if these orders were honored, though I was getting lukewarm on the Seaforth. Just purchased a Delfin, and also pre-ordered a Raven Venture.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I hope the orders are filled I spent a considerable amount of time to secure my watches and I feel for those that didn't get one I did and hate to see it cancelled!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Yeah, cancelled.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



AndrwTNT said:


> Who knows.
> 
> As much as I love his work and respect the brand, I think if my order is in fact refunded and asked to start all over again with the same chaotic conditions, I will respectfully step away from trying to obtain one of his pieces simply to avoid the mess and headache. Would still be happy to see others get what they want and enjoy it though.
> 
> In the end, it's just a wrist watch. (A beautiful one at that)


You'll be stepping away, lol.:-d


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Time for a classic!!









Envoyé de mon WAS-L03T en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Personally, I was glad to get one, but don't care whether Jason honors that purchase or cancels them all and re-opens as planned. I spent, oh, I dunno, 10 minutes this morning hitting refresh, then popped back on here, saw some were getting through, and then placed an order. I'm hardly harmed by any of that; it was an exciting few minutes however it turns out.

Seems pretty obvious that Jason was trying to fix his website and neglected to turn off public viewing while doing so. I don't have much if any sympathy for those crying foul and threatening boycotts--sheesh, do you really think Jason did this on purpose? Everybody should just chill out for a minute and recognize that Jason's design chops don't extend to IT chops, and give him a chance to make it right before you go all neanderthal. Give the guy a break.

Or don't. Get bent, raise a ruckus, cry over the spilled milk, and see if that gets you as far as a reasonable request to Jason to fix the problem.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Like I said, I'm enjoying the dark humor here. You just have to laugh at a messed up situation like this.


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I will be bummed if the order is cancelled. I was getting really excited to get the Yellow with Sapphire. Going through the old pictures the watch is beautiful in that configuration and I was hoping to get it (even though pastel/sapphire was my first choice).

That said I don't care cancelled or not, I just want to know what is happening. I believe Jason will do his best to make things right as to what he believes, but I would like to know soon whether or not I should continue to get excited for the Yellow/Sapphire Bezel I may or may not have just ordered.

Good luck to all others in my position.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

These continued issues just reinforce in my mind that I don't need one. I have sold every Halios watch I've previously owned...while they are well-built, I just don't end up wearing them.

I just purchased an Explorer II to add to my collection, so third time likely won't be a charm for me. I've decided to stop "wasting" money on these $500 +/- "affordables" and put them towards pieces that will be with me for a lifetime. As much as I like the Seaforth, it probably would have gone the way of my other Halios watches after the 2-week honeymoon period.

Good luck to those who still want and end up getting one after this massive CF...


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



hwa said:


> Personally, I was glad to get one, but don't care whether Jason honors that purchase or cancels them all and re-opens as planned. I spent, oh, I dunno, 10 minutes this morning hitting refresh, then popped back on here, saw some were getting through, and then placed an order. I'm hardly harmed by any of that; it was an exciting few minutes however it turns out.
> 
> Seems pretty obvious that Jason was trying to fix his website and neglected to turn off public viewing while doing so. I don't have much if any sympathy for those crying foul and threatening boycotts--sheesh, do you really think Jason did this on purpose? Everybody should just chill out for a minute and recognize that Jason's design chops don't extend to IT chops, and give him a chance to make it right before you go all neanderthal. Give the guy a break.
> 
> Or don't. Get bent, raise a ruckus, cry over the spilled milk, and see if that gets you as far as a reasonable request to Jason to fix the problem.


Agree with the first paragraph of this.


----------



## ptfly (May 18, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Tanjecterly said:


> Yes, chaotic. I don't blame people for being pissed. I'm thinking of poor Wuyeah who went back to his woman after everyone told him what Jason said.
> 
> I'd be pissed. I have mixed feelings about the entire thing after successfully (?) ordering myself.
> 
> I'm just waiting for this thread and IG to blow up once people realize that it's apparently all gone and done.


After the train wrecks of yesterday and today these orders placed after Jason said it was off again painful to hear about. Possibly one of the only ways of making things worse. Hard feelings all around unfortunately. I really hope he can make things right.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

As I was able to order, besides my PayPal receipt email and order confirmation from Halios I have not received any emails or alerts that my money was refunded. So at least as of right now my order is not cancelled.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*












hwa said:


> Personally, I was glad to get one, but don't care whether Jason honors that purchase or cancels them all and re-opens as planned. I spent, oh, I dunno, 10 minutes this morning hitting refresh, then popped back on here, saw some were getting through, and then placed an order. I'm hardly harmed by any of that; it was an exciting few minutes however it turns out.
> 
> Seems pretty obvious that Jason was trying to fix his website and neglected to turn off public viewing while doing so. I don't have much if any sympathy for those crying foul and threatening boycotts--sheesh, do you really think Jason did this on purpose? Everybody should just chill out for a minute and recognize that Jason's design chops don't extend to IT chops, and give him a chance to make it right before you go all neanderthal. Give the guy a break.
> 
> Or don't. Get bent, raise a ruckus, cry over the spilled milk, and see if that gets you as far as a reasonable request to Jason to fix the problem.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I would certainly hope he cancels the orders it's simply bad business not too, he called it off for the day and most of us listened to that no reason we should not be able to purchase it when we gave up our time on 2 days to do so, I am certainly not boycotting but he really needs to get his business practices in better order, quite a frustrating ordeal.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

You guys realize how web hosting works for smaller companies right? Halios website isn't in the basement of Jason's place...it is hosted by a WEB HOSTING company. After the hit he took yesterday I am sure (100%) he contacted the host and demanded to know WTF happened. What I do not know is the type of hosting he employs for his WP site. He will do what is right for his customers that I am also 100% sure of.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



JLS36 said:


>


I'm not so sure how high my horse's legs are, but I'm sure they appear skyscraper tall to you and the other crybabies who are taking this all so personally, crying "foul" and "unfair" as if it was some intentional act by Jason to ruin your dreams. All I'm saying is give Jason a chance to figure it out before you trash the guy. Does that really seem so high and mighty to you? If so, you might want to crawl out of your crib. Perspective is a little better for those of us standing on our feet. Provides some context.

Anyway, that's a pretty crappy meme. Best you can do?


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

It appears the orders will be fulfilled that were completed per IG


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Jason is on IG. It sounded as if he would honor those that made it through. But others are having a different interpretation. Let's see what he says.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Jason's comment on IG:

"

halioswatchesAn Official Statement, and in no way an attempt at defensiveness, only a sequence of events. I stated that orders were closed, and they were. To test the cart and site, we had to open up the connectivity because it is a cloud-hosted cart (it will not connect on a local host). This was done in 2 minute intervals over the course of about 10 minutes. In that time, I guess folks were sitting on the site and refreshing the page, so some orders managed to make it through. Make it what you will guys, but I agree with the angry ones: it may be time to move on entirely from the brand if this process has been too painful. But if you're sticking it out, here's the plan from now til the 22nd: test the viability of this current platform while simultaneously testing another (Shopify)."


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I am going to respond once because I have seen you in other threads and you relish sniping from a moral high ground and arguing for hours, you attempt to minimalize everyone but your own thoughts and opinions. Insulting people who are rightly upset with a poorly exectued process does not make you morally superior to those of us that are botherhed here. Nobody is insulting anyone except you. Clearly this didn't go as Jason planned but surely there has to be some sympathy for those who attemped to purchase but did not succeed. I have no doubt from all I have read on here that Jason will end up with a good solution, that being said being critical of the process that has occured is certainly justified and allowed.



hwa said:


> I'm not so sure how high my horse's legs are, but I'm sure they appear skyscraper tall to you and the other crybabies who are taking this all so personally, crying "foul" and "unfair" as if it was some intentional act by Jason to ruin your dreams. All I'm saying is give Jason a chance to figure it out before you trash the guy. Does that really seem so high and mighty to you? If so, you might want to crawl out of your crib. Perspective is a little better for those of us standing on our feet. Provides some context.
> 
> Anyway, that's a pretty crappy meme. Best you can do?


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I know Jason has the onus on getting his website ordering and purchasing worked out.

That said I wish I could buy the dude a burger or a beer. It seems to have been a bad days work for him for the past 2 days. Hopefully he gets some downtime this weekend to unwind for a second.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



JLS36 said:


> I am going to respond once because I have seen you in other threads and you relish sniping from a moral high ground and arguing for hours, you attempt to minimalize everyone but your own thoughts and opinions. Insulting people who are rightly upset with a poorly exectued process does not make you morally superior to those of us that are botherhed here. Nobody is insulting anyone except you. Clearly this didn't go as Jason planned but surely there has to be some sympathy for those who attemped to purchase but did not succeed. I have no doubt from all I have read on here that Jason will end up with a good solution, that being said being critical of the process that has occured is certainly justified and allowed.


Feel better now? I hope so.

FWIW, it's not moral high ground I'm after, it's a bit more perspective from those who take everything so personally, you especially, but not you alone. I do it because it's hard enough to run a micro without the added unnecessary pressure applied by unreasonable blathering about fairness. If you read the paper, I don't think this cracks the front section.

Looks like Jason is going to get it all straightened out, which is good for him and good for those of us who like his work. And, it looks as though he reached that decision despite guys like you, whom he seems to have invited to move along if I'm reading it right. That part, especially, I enjoyed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



JLS36 said:


> I would certainly hope he cancels the orders it's simply bad business not too, he called it off for the day and most of us listened to that no reason we should not be able to purchase it when we gave up our time on 2 days to do so, I am certainly not boycotting but he really needs to get his business practices in better order, quite a frustrating ordeal.


I was feeling a little guilty about being one of the lucky ones to happen onto the website at just the right time. But it seems some of you had an unfair advantage---a private pipeline to Jason. I don't know where you were getting your info, but it wasn't on the Halios website, which was my only source of info.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



CHJ001 said:


> I was feeling a little guilty about being one of the lucky ones to happen onto the website at just the right time. But it seems some of you had an unfair advantage---a private pipeline to Jason. I don't know where you were getting your info, but it wasn't on the Halios website, which was my only source of info.


Jason's IG seems to be the source, although like you, i just happened to have good timing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Since it's getting heated in here, I would like to remind everyone it is just a watch.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



CHJ001 said:


> I was feeling a little guilty about being one of the lucky ones to happen onto the website at just the right time. But it seems some of you had an unfair advantage---a private pipeline to Jason. I don't know where you were getting your info, but it wasn't on the Halios website, which was my only source of info.


I'm not sure what you mean. As far as I know he never secretly told a few select people to order at a specific time, a few people (like you and I) just got in at a time when he was doing cart maintenance.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MM22 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



paintballdad said:


> Not really sure if it's unique. The Abyss Blue Seaforth is pretty similar in appearance to this.
> 
> Alpina Alpiner 4


I would say CW C65 Vintage, if we could put a rotating bezel on it. :-d

pics from internet


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



smkader said:


> Since it's getting heated in here, I would like to remind everyone it is just a watch.


I'm good. Just not up for free-shot Friday when the shots aren't whiskey!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Sorry, not being particularly internet savvy, I have no idea what IG is.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



CHJ001 said:


> Sorry, not being particularly internet savvy, I have no idea what IG is.


Oh, it's Instagram. He's been using his account to hype up the release and disseminate the information.

https://www.instagram.com/halioswatches/?hl=en


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



MM22 said:


> I would say CW C65 Vintage, if we could put a rotating bezel on it. :-d


Between that Alpina, the CW, and the Seiko SARG0015 I think there are a lot that look like the Abyss Blue. I think this Seiko is a beautiful watch, but I have always wanted a Halios and thankfully it looks like I will finally end up with one.


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



CHJ001 said:


> Sorry, not being particularly internet savvy, I have no idea what IG is.


Not being aware of what IG (Instagram) is would definitely lead one to believe there were a secret private source of information, so I don't blame you for wondering lol.

He has been predominantly updating through there if not through his Journal on the website so most of his replies and so forth have been coming from there.



CHJ001 said:


> Thanks. I avoid social media whenever possible. Not on Instagram, Twitter, Facebook, etc.


Smart man


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



RLextherobot said:


> Oh, it's Instagram. He's been using his account to hype up the release and disseminate the information.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/halioswatches/?hl=en


Thanks. I avoid social media whenever possible. Not on Instagram, Twitter, Facebook, etc.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



CHJ001 said:


> Thanks. I avoid social media whenever possible. Not on Instagram, Twitter, Facebook, etc.


Good decision, as today has proven it can get toxic real fast.


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

lol what a ..... show this has turned out to be. feel sorry for the guys in different time zones who were up in the wee hours trying to buy one not once but twice


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

As a watch fan and collector, I am prepared to wait out Jason's issues.

poop happens.

have I mentioned I want a blue puck?


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Maddog1970 said:


> As a watch fan and collector, I am prepared to wait out Jason's issues.
> 
> poop happens.
> 
> have I mentioned I want a blue puck?


I was literally just scrolling back to find your comment and was going to say, "Did this poor guy ever end up getting his blue Puck after all of this??" Lol!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



AndrwTNT said:


> I was literally just scrolling back to find your comment and was going to say, "Did this poor guy ever end up getting his blue Puck after all of this??" Lol!


NOOOOOOOO!

i had suggested all the "Seaforthers" lay off the iPads and let little ole me order my Puck.......fell on deaf ears!


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

The current word on whether the orders that got through will be honoured seems to be this (again from Instagram):

"yeah, I need to go back and count exactly how many made it through, then make a decision. I'll make that decision public as well, and when there's fallout, I sleep in the flame suit anyway."

So still uncertain, I'm guessing he might cancel just to avoid having to parse which orders were by bots and which ones were by real humans.

And yes, I do think it's ironic that I'm in the latter camp given my username.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Jason is a great guy and I'm sure he will honor everyone's (bots not included) orders. I'm hoping my choice will be available and I am finally able to get in the next time he tries to open the site for orders. Real shame the way people are beating him up about this.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Maddog1970 said:


> NOOOOOOOO!
> 
> i had suggested all the "Seaforthers" lay off the iPads and let little ole me order my Puck.......fell on deaf ears!


Best of luck!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I am sure this is how most people feel right now.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

While it doesn't help acute horniness: Whatever happens on 22th, there's a life on planet Halios thereafter:

_"[email protected] @timlambert this probably doesn't help at all (I appear to be bad at trying to help) but I'm not going away any time soon. Series III is around the corner in the grand scheme of things, and I'll always bring back the variant / colour that folks ask for."_
source:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BeIy3ODFJPl/

I'll probably go with the sunburst-coffee SF III then. Or maybe the Pepsiforth. ;-)

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## Jcp311 (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



mplsabdullah said:


> Jason is a great guy and I'm sure he will honor everyone's (bots not included) orders. I'm hoping my choice will be available and I am finally able to get in the next time he tries to open the site for orders. Real shame the way people are beating him up about this.


I don't think anyone should freak out at Jason, but it's frustrating if you waited until the set time this morning (again) only to get blockedout of the site (like I did). I've been a repeat, longtime customer of Halios. Had I even had the chance to get my order through I would want Jason to honor it, but would be understanding if he decided to cancel all orders until his website can handle the traffic. 

I think additionally people know there will only be so many of these watches made. He doesn't make a ton of them and they sell out rather quickly. Whatever he makes he sells.


----------



## Jcp311 (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

double post


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

It seems to me that if these watches are selling out this quickly and the demand is so high, he is leaving an awful lot of money on the table by not building more of them.

What's the rationale for creating a situation where demand so greatly exceeds supply? It's not like he's charging a premium, so I just don't get it.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Between all the anger and FOMO on IG there were some great ideas on how to fix the issue, such as:

> Change the backend to something more robust with controls for the bots
> User registration required
> Set a limit of 1 watch per customer
> Provide a preference sheet with your top three options on the order
> Open the preorder window for 24 hours and reconcile the orders to remove duplicate buyers and bots

Yes, it will limit each person to a single watch and some will lose out, but it should be a lot smoother and fairer. Easy for me to say though, I've stayed away both nights of this sh#t storm, waiting to see if any are left in the morning.


----------



## Digitalone (Feb 28, 2013)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Quicksilver said:


> You guys realize how web hosting works for smaller companies right? Halios website isn't in the basement of Jason's place...it is hosted by a WEB HOSTING company. After the hit he took yesterday I am sure (100%) he contacted the host and demanded to know WTF happened. What I do not know is the type of hosting he employs for his WP site. He will do what is right for his customers that I am also 100% sure of.


FYI I did a reverse IP lookup and there were 999 sites associated with his IP which in my mind means that he is using shared hosting and not a VPS or Dedicated server space. He is also using a Wordpress Template with Cart66 which I personally have never used. It would not be hard to believe that with the added bandwidth required for the sale and coupled with the 999 other sites that it crashed the server. Not really a FatCow.com Hosting issue as you get what you pay for.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

As of now, 16:43 East Coast Time, my order has not been cancelled

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



daforg said:


> Between all the anger and FOMO on IG there were some great ideas on how to fix the issue, such as:
> 
> > Change the backend to something more robust with controls for the bots
> > User registration required
> ...


All seem like reasonable ideas. Has he made a definite statement in regards to the orders that went through? Still seems weird to allow those to remain.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Just my 2cents... he already set a precedent by allowing the orders of the Puck to go through a few days ago when he was testing the site. The same should apply here minus the BOT purchases...only fair way to do it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I think the orders that went through should be cancelled and refunded.

But that's just me.


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Well to highlight the market demand I lucked into one of the original gilt dial Seaforth's and for some reason didn't bond with it. Put it on the Bay for a starting bid of $700 (just wanted to recoup what I paid), sucker ended up selling for over $1,700 to a guy in Europe. Love that Jason keeps his prices real for us though.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



JLS36 said:


> All seem like reasonable ideas. Has he made a definite statement in regards to the orders that went through? Still seems weird to allow those to remain.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Per what he's said on instagram, he's gonna do a tally of how many real (ie not bot) orders went through and make the call.


----------



## Jcp311 (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Toonces said:


> It seems to me that if these watches are selling out this quickly and the demand is so high, he is leaving an awful lot of money on the table by not building more of them.
> 
> What's the rationale for creating a situation where demand so greatly exceeds supply? It's not like he's charging a premium, so I just don't get it.


I don't know who Jason uses to assemble his watches, but from what I have come to understand some OEM's can only reliably build so many watches at the quality he expects. My assumption is that smaller batches mean fewer supply chain problems and better quality control.

Also, I don't think he was expecting this much demand.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I think he fundamentally likes being a small business and having a personal relationship with his customers. He made a comment on IG today about being able to remember which customer wanted which strap, or something to that effect. Obviously the explosive demand has created a real challenge for him from a customer service perspective, but I applaud his desire to prioritize something other than making the most profit possible.


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jlawjj said:


> Just my 2cents... he already set a precedent by allowing the orders of the Puck to go through a few days ago when he was testing the site. The same should apply here minus the BOT purchases...only fair way to do it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Too bad MadDog1970 didn't grab his Puck during those early orders of the puck. Maybe the 22nd he will finally get one!


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Yep!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



RLextherobot said:


> Per what he's said on instagram, he's gonna do a tally of how many real (ie not bot) orders went through and make the call.


Ya I understand he has to have a formula. I stand of the opinion he should cancel all the orders and restart the process, curious to see where he lands.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Toonces said:


> It seems to me that if these watches are selling out this quickly and the demand is so high, he is leaving an awful lot of money on the table by not building more of them.
> 
> What's the rationale for creating a situation where demand so greatly exceeds supply? It's not like he's charging a premium, so I just don't get it.


I'm not an expert on this, but I think that Jason would have to outlay a certain amount of cash with the manufacturer / factory / suppliers.
I assume there is only so much cashflow he could handle at any one time...
He's no Jeff Bezos! 

Maybe if he collected all the cash from buyers up front, but it still seems to expose him to some risk if things went south with the suppliers?

Someone wiser than me in this area might hopefully shed some better light on this.


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I think you guys need to keep things in perspective. I get it you want a new watch, but give Halios a break. You all lost out of buying a new watch, but he lost business.

It will all get sorted. Some on this thread are acting like they are missing out on a Rolex for $700......


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

After thought in this after placing an order...

1. Precedent was already set with him allowing the Puck orders to go through a couple of days ago. He can't allow those and then say no to the ones from today especially because similar circumstances.

2. If BOTs were used, those sales should be cancelled.

I know some out there are rabid about cancelling all orders and I can assume the majority didn't get to order one and I can understand their point of view. The ones that did order one of course don't want the order to be cancelled because they were successful in ordering.

Again just my 2 cents-

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Each watch is a unique work of art, labored under Jason's creative watch, and individually inspected.

Yes, I think it fares well when compared to Rolex. ;-)


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Tanjecterly said:


> Each watch is a unique work of art, labored under Jason's creative watch, and individually inspected.
> 
> Yes, I think it fares well when compared to Rolex. ;-)


Tanjecterly, I have to disagree with you on this. I own both and there is no comparison between my Seaforth and Submariner. The sub is the ultimate work of art and completely and totally built in house. I do enjoy the Halios and wore it today but if I had to choose one watch it is my Sub.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

^^^ I was speaking half in jest, Jlawjj.

But I was quite serious that Halios shows a lot of creativity compared to the staid Rolex. But enjoy your submariner! ;-)


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

i've got to say i don't understand the perspective comment, this is a website dedicated to watches filled with adult(mostly men) who live,breath and eat watches. Being upset about not being able to purchase seomething they discussed for weeks if not months, then cleared a schedule for and alotted a hefty $700 dollars for only seems natural. Yes we need to cut Jason some slack but I don't think anyone I have seen on here has been rude or placing undue blame on him, in the end it's his business and he runs it the way he chooses, he certainly is not hurting for customers it appears. But we are also allowed to be critical of the process that is litered with problems. He seems like a great guy and he clearly makes a good watch I am sure it will get sorted out, it just seems a little more planning and forsight should have gone into this. And please lets allow people to be upset and critical with the process we have witnessed it certainly could use some fixing.



bjjkk said:


> I think you guys need to keep things in perspective. I get it you want a new watch, but give Halios a break. You all lost out of buying a new watch, but he lost business.
> 
> It will all get sorted. Some on this thread are acting like they are missing out on a Rolex for $700......


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Tanjecterly said:


> ^^^ I was speaking half in jest, Jlawjj.
> 
> But I was quite serious that Halios shows a lot of creativity compared to the staid Rolex. But enjoy your submariner! ;-)


I think Halios is a lot of watch for the money hence I own one and hopefully another here. Jest taken, yes Halios uses colors that Rolex might adopt another 10 years from now...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Digitalone said:


> FYI I did a reverse IP lookup and there were 999 sites associated with his IP which in my mind means that he is using shared hosting and not a VPS or Dedicated server space. He is also using a Wordpress Template with Cart66 which I personally have never used. It would not be hard to believe that with the added bandwidth required for the sale and coupled with the 999 other sites that it crashed the server. Not really a FatCow.com Hosting issue as you get what you pay for.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yeah.... time to move on from blogger orientated WordPress web hosting which can't cope with the demand.

I got up twice at 3am to be disappointed and as a repeat Halios customer, i am bummed. 
Hope it will get sorted out for the GMT release on a different and more robust web platform.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'll give it one last chance...if the third time the site is still crashing I think that's a sign this just ain't for me..move on to the next one...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

So, from IG we know Seaforth III is around the corner ?! 
Graphite grey or greenish dark brown would be amazing - both deep


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



JLS36 said:


> I stand of the opinion he should cancel all the orders and restart the process, curious to see where he lands.


Absolutely! He said:_"Guys, go to sleep and back to work. It's happening again and I'm shutting down the site again until further notice."_

Simple as that and he should stand by his word.

Everybody has his story and I would feel sorry for those, who probably worried the whole day if there would be still one left, although they couldn't be there on time and then got so lucky - and this surely unware of the new situation. 
But to each of us who arranged their days or nights around these events totally in vain and then took his words as official, it would be utter mockery.

I'm really relaxed about getting one or not and even had to smile about myself when his statement was published, that I'm spending my time just to see the site crash once again on day two.
It's just a matter of principle that he should provide equal opportunities to all.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Had he managed to post on the site that ordering was suspended until further notice then I would for sure agree that cancelling all orders would be the way to go . However it was only posted on Instagram , so I'm sure a good few didn't see that statement and just thought they got lucky . Would be pretty harsh to make them go through the lottery again and possibly miss out , tough call for Jason imo.


----------



## Seikogi (May 2, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



s.z said:


> So, from IG we know Seaforth III is around the corner ?!
> Graphite grey or greenish dark brown would be amazing - both deep


Did not find this information. I hope that Gen III will have the silly date window removed and perhaps more size options.

PS: Why he did allow us to buy more than one watch per address is beyond me. With this high demand a "one watch per address for the first week rule" should have been a no-brainer.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Seikogi said:


> Did not find this information. I hope that Gen III will have the silly date window removed and perhaps more size options.
> ...


What he wrote:









(Not aware of further infos.)

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Wondering, if Jason opened up a priority buyers list for those who did not get in on today's sale or when opens up the next buying window next week, would that mollify most people? Those buyers would then get first crack at Gen III. If the numbers are really high for people who got in today, I just can't see him refunding all of them. Going to piss of a lot of buyers that way.


----------



## akajack (Aug 15, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

There is presently no date provided for future orders. The text on the site has changed several times today and now reads:

"Site closed for maintenance. Seaforth and Puck orders will be up soon (date to be announced). Please check back on January 22, 2018 for an update!"​
There will be an update January 22nd, but it sounds unlikely that will be the day orders will open.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Yeah update on Monday. I suspect ordering will not commence then so people should not plan for it to happen that day. It take a while to sort this tuff out and if he is moving to a dedicated ecommerce platform that can't happen in 2 days. 
A lot of stuff happened behind the scenes so I would say to truly cut him a lot of slack. This is night and day from the Gen 1 release and some shifty mechanisms were deployed this time......

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*










I even wore this guy on a goofy nato for good luck.......oh well


----------



## Seikogi (May 2, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



oldfatherthames said:


> What he wrote:
> 
> (Not aware of further infos.)
> 
> ...


Tks


----------



## bakes1 (Dec 28, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> Each watch is a unique work of art, labored under Jason's creative watch, and individually inspected.
> 
> Yes, I think it fares well when compared to Rolex.


Unless you are being sarcastic, this is just plain goofy.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



bakes1 said:


> Unless you are being sarcastic, this is just plain goofy.


Sarcastic? Yes. Goofy? Yes. Oh well.

You, sir, need to get a life.


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

This is a great conundrum. I think the following premises are most important:

1. Jason intended a "fair fight" where all potential buyers had an equal chance of getting the watch.

2. Jason instructed individuals that the ordering was postponed, thereby taking away the ability of potential buyers to compete for the watch equally.

3. Those that purchased the watch did not do so when ordering was officially open but when Jason was fixing the website.

I think this suggests that the orders do not align with Jason's original intent and therefore they should be voided. However, as in any legal/ethical conundrum I recognize you could use different premises to make a good argument for the opposite conclusion.

Now I will need 500 words by next Monday's class on what Aristotle's Ethics tells us about "The Great Seaforth Debate" of 2018.



I feel for Jason. This is a tough spot and not his doing. We wish you well my friend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Spunwell said:


> I even wore this guy on a goofy nato for good luck.......oh well


i take it that's a blue and not a gray dial seaforth?...really looking to see what the gray will look like IRL.


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Puckbw11 said:


> This is a great conundrum. I think the following premises are most important:
> 
> 1. Jason intended a "fair fight" where all potential buyers had an equal chance of getting the watch.
> 
> ...


I'll play. Buyer x cannot get out of a work meeting at 8am Pacific time and therefore is not online at the start of the sale. His meeting ends at 9 am and he decides to check to see if a watch is available. To his surprise he gets to purchase a watch. Should he have to give it up. Under your premise the sale was closed for the day, but only to people who apparently thought to check Instagram. He did not.

I'm sure there are flaws in this argument and you're all about to tell me them.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



The Watcher said:


> i take it that's a blue and not a gray dial seaforth?...really looking to see what the gray will look like IRL.


Pastel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



The Watcher said:


> i take it that's a blue and not a gray dial seaforth?...really looking to see what the gray will look like IRL.


Indeed that's a picture of the same Mk1 pastel blue dial I have posted several times in this thread. I just fussed it up a bit with some effects.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



1165dvd said:


> I'll play. Buyer x cannot get out of a work meeting at 8am Pacific time and therefore is not online at the start of the sale. His meeting ends at 9 am and he decides to check to see if a watch is available. To his surprise he gets to purchase a watch. Should he have to give it up. Under your premise the sale was closed for the day, but only to people who apparently thought to check Instagram. He did not.
> 
> I'm sure there are flaws in this argument and you're all about to tell me them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I actually think you have hit the nail on the head as how fair would it be if that lucky person who ordered one in good faith has his order cancelled and he then misses out the next time round?

Full disclosure is that I managed to be one of the lucky ones and when it comes to games of chance I am very rarely lucky, so I would be gutted if Jason took my rare luck away and gave that luck to someone else.

I empathise with the unlucky ones, as I have been there many times myself, but the one time I do get lucky everyone seems to want to take it away. It's not fair, that many have missed out, I get that, its also not fair to cancel orders from legit customers who ordered in good faith - pretty much every scenario now will end up not being fair to someone.

The good news is not all of the watches are sold and there is a 3rd batch coming too.

This is my opinion, and I am sure many will have diametrically opposing opinions, but my point is, as it seems to be for 1165dvd also, is that fairness is based on which perspective you are coming from.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Spunwell said:


> Indeed that's a picture of the same Mk1 pastel blue dial I have posted several times in this thread. I just fussed it up a bit with some effects.


thank you for that shot, then! the angle and the effects make it look just enough gray so that i get a better idea of what the 'actual' may look like once released, especially since jason had announced that he changed the gray original textured dial to the pastel dial consistency.


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Puckbw11 said:


> This is a great conundrum. I think the following premises are most important:
> 
> 1. Jason intended a "fair fight" where all potential buyers had an equal chance of getting the watch.
> 
> ...


I will say that I think the best counterargument however is simply "it's a watch dude, chill out!"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bakes1 (Dec 28, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> bakes1 said:
> 
> 
> > Unless you are being sarcastic, this is just plain goofy.
> ...


Get a life? Too funny. Should we count the amount of times either of us has posted in this thread?


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I say honor those who got in an order and let the rest join the lottery next week. Those still without luck gets on the priority list for batch 3, which is all but guaranteed at this point.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



househalfman said:


> I say honor those who got in an order and let the rest join the lottery next week. Those still without luck gets on the priority list for batch 3, which is all but guaranteed at this point.


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

What was that story of King Solomon? Since we cannot determine the most deserving owners, all Seaforths shall be cut in half!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*



uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 12821701


Correction:










(Sigh...I tried to not get involved until this all resolves?)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Why don't all perspective buyers make their best macaroni pictures and submit them via email. Whichever ones end up on Jason's fridge get first choice. Sounds like the most fair way to do this...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



bakes1 said:


> Get a life? Too funny. Should we count the amount of times either of us has posted in this thread?


Too funny. I've been here longer, so of course, I'll have more posts than you.

Stick with IG, you'll get a better reception there.

Ignored.


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



AndrwTNT said:


> Why don't all perspective buyers make their best macaroni pictures and submit them via email. Whichever ones end up on Jason's fridge get first choice. Sounds like the most fair way to do this...


Great idea!

Many grown ups here acting like children anyway, may as well make nice macaroni art.


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Welcome to my life as a sneakerhead!! Stuff like this happens all the time with limited sneaker releases. Hopefully we can all order the combo we want next week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

In the past few days, the state of Hawaii and country of Japan both had false alarm on missile attack. There are tons more resources and safeguards for this, yet false alarm happened.

Couple miss launches of e-commerce site is quite okay in comparison.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

So apparently I'm a glutton for punishment or had nothing better to do tonight... read through all of the IG post from today. Mostly looking for Jason's comments.

He has put himself in quite a pickle. He's pissed a lot of people off. He's wasted a lot of people's time. Many people were potential customers that are fed up and he may never get them back. He's going to piss more people off whichever way he choses to fix the orders that actually got thru today. I have a hard time seeing him take those away, even though he'd make more people happy by adding those watches back into the ordering system. I do not envy his situation at all.

My buddy gave up and ended up ordering a Farer. I'm tempted to find something different, but design and price of the Seaforth keep pulling me back in. I'll likely stick it out, still attempt and get a piece from this run, but my patience is super thin at this point.


----------



## amanda (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jgibbs3 said:


> So apparently I'm a glutton for punishment or had nothing better to do tonight... read through all of the IG post from today. Mostly looking for Jason's comments.
> 
> He has put himself in quite a pickle. He's pissed a lot of people off. He's wasted a lot of people's time. Many people were potential customers that are fed up and he may never get them back. He's going to piss more people off whichever way he choses to fix the orders that actually got thru today. I have a hard time seeing him take those away, even though he'd make more people happy by adding those watches back into the ordering system. I do not envy his situation at all.
> 
> My buddy gave up and ended up ordering a Farer. I'm tempted to find something different, but design and price of the Seaforth keep pulling me back in. I'll likely stick it out, still attempt and get a piece from this run, but my patience is super thin at this point.


I wanted a Seaforth in Bahama Yellow for my own usage. Wanted a 'beater' that was a bit different from the SKX009/007s (great watches but i wanted something else) and the SF fitted this, I've been stalking them online like everyone else has for ages.

I managed to get an order in. I was working nightshift, and was online here in Australia.. saw the green button appear and went for it. Money deducted from my account.

Whilst I get people are annoyed that he said they'd go on sale, then the site crashed again only to let some orders go through via testing - they did go through. He has my hard earned $ now and I believe he should be honoring these orders. After all HIS website let them go through.

He can't win either way. We all know that. If my money is refunded to me in the coming days, really doubt Jason will see my cash again. Its one thing to not let people make a purchase, but to take it and then refund them days later for an item he can deliver - not cool at all.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

It's been 15 hours since the orders have slipped through!

He should have refunded them instantly to offer equal opportunities to all, but cancelling them now I would consider as a total no-go. Would I have been one of those 'lucky' folks with every hour that has passed without receiving a cancellation, my pleasant anticipation and confidence would have grown stronger. He just cannot do that anymore in my eyes.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'll give Jason another chance before I say ignore this brand for all in the future.


----------



## MM22 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Spunwell said:


> I even wore this guy on a goofy nato for good luck.......oh well


Same here. I wore my gen1 when trying to order a gen2. Haha!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



wuyeah said:


> I'll give Jason another chance before I say ignore this brand for all in the future.


"_... for all in the future_." Oh, the drama! Lighten up, none of this happened deliberately.

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## will16 (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



AndrwTNT said:


> Why don't all perspective buyers make their best macaroni pictures and submit them via email. Whichever ones end up on Jason's fridge get first choice. Sounds like the most fair way to do this...


Lol. I can get behind this. Time to put the kids to work!


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



oldfatherthames said:


> "_... for all in the future_." Oh, the drama! Lighten up, none of this happened deliberately.
> 
> Cheers
> Bernd


The consumer gets to be selfish, doesn't he? And $690.00 is no pittance. We're not talking about a gallon of spoiled milk. Deliberately? No. But remember the same thing happened twice. People have a right to be frustrated whether the owner is a good guy or not, and by all accounts, he's a pretty great guy.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Chill everyone it's only a watch...there will be more. If not get something else. I was torn to even buy one or use the funds towards something else more expensive that I have been considering. I tried to order the 1st day and no luck.

Yesterday I tried a few times and one of those times I got the green button to order so I did. No idea Jason was testing the site and I didn't see the post on IG. If he cancels my order so be it... I will buy something else or the next gen release assuming I still have interest.

BTW- my payment is still in pending status at my bank so it hasn't been refunded or completed.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

As one of the lucky ones, of course I hope the orders get honored. But I guess it really depends on how many of the available watches would be spoken for if he doesn't cancel. If the number of orders is close to the number of available watches, leaving little or none for the unlucky buyers, then I think he has no choice but to cancel. If, however, the number of orders represents only a small fraction of the available watches, say 10% or less, then effect on the unlucky ones is minimal and the orders should stand. If it's somewhere in the middle, that's where the decision becomes difficult.

I have another perspective to add to the mix. My sole source of information in this whole mess has been the Halios website and this thread. While reading the thread leading up to the launch, I always sensed that I was at a disadvantage---that others knew more than I knew---and I couldn't figure out why. Turns out they were following Jason on IG, which I was totally unaware of. In the end, my lack of knowledge worked in my favor here because I continued to check the website even after Jason had said on IG that he was shutting things down for the day. But I can't help thinking , what if instead, he had announced on IG that he had fixed things and was going live at 10 AM Pacific time. Would those who got watches because of this extra info feel sorry me who lost out because I was in the dark on the relaunch? I tend to doubt it.

Bottom line, whether or not the orders get cancelled, it won't affect my life one bit.


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Sorry, double post


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



1165dvd said:


> The consumer gets to be selfish, doesn't he? And $690.00 is no pittance. We're not talking about a gallon of spoiled milk. Deliberately? No. But remember the same thing happened twice. People have a right to be frustrated whether the owner is a good guy or not, and by all accounts, he's a pretty great guy.


Agreed! But hey, you couldn't pick up your sneakers round the corner as first the delivery depot was shut down due to a hurricane and the next day the driver had a car accident as it was still stormy and you're telling the great guy from the shop, that you will give him a last chance next week! (Not you of course, just generally speaking.)

Yes, I know, it's a bit more complicated than this, but that's basically the story.

Halios should learn their lesson and offer a preorder-option as soon as possible. I value his attitude, that he doesn't want customer's cash staying for months in his pocket, but they are asking for this anyway. It's just absurd, that people run for their copy without knowing if they will get one at all or if they could have bought it the next day just the same without wasting their time to make it in time to the 'event' to get lucky or otherwise having to wait for many months before the next lottery starts. Though it helps the hype, all this has too much potential for frustration already.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## solstice15 (Oct 9, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

As time goes on, a refund becomes less reasonable. Refunds aren't instant (especially on the weekend), so If he decides too late us "lucky" ones could actually be at a disadvantage, since orders would likely open up before the money is returned to our accounts and usable. That said, If we're spending ~$700 on a watch we likely have more than $1400 at our disposal, but that might not be the case for everyone.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

This is quite a conundrum...
I believe all orders that got through should be honored for several reasons.
1. Jason already set a precedence by honoring Puck orders earlier in the week that people were able to order while he was testing the web site. This is a similar situation in my opinion.
2. Not everyone is on or participates in social media. My only social media site I participate in is here on WUS. I choose not to do Instagram, Facebook, etc because of my wife's profession as a Psychiatrist. Privacy needs to be maintained and we both don't participate in any social media for that reason. 
3. I had NO idea what he had posted on Social Media. Honestly, I wasn't even checking WUS posts here because I was concentrating on getting a Seaforth. I agree with the poster stating that those that "follow" Jason probably due have a bigger advantage than a person like me with no social media accounts.
4. At the end of Day, I will respect whatever Halios chooses to do. It is just a watch and here we are debating the merits of orders and looking at the bigger picture I gave my youngest a big hug today and that is worth more to me than any watch I would ever place on my wrist!!!
Just my random thoughts...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jlawjj said:


> This is quite a conundrum...
> I believe all orders that got through should be honored for several reasons.
> 1. Jason already set a precedence by honoring Puck orders earlier in the week that people were able to order while he was testing the web site. This is a similar situation in my opinion.
> 2. Not everyone is on or participates in social media. My only social media site I participate in is here on WUS. I choose not to do Instagram, Facebook, etc because of my wife's profession as a Psychiatrist. Privacy needs to be maintained and we both don't participate in any social media for that reason.
> ...


The problem with honoring the orders that got through is that a very large percentage of the orders are from bots, not humans. So by honoring the orders you are essentially selling a small percentage of the watches to consumers, then a large percentage to the grey market who slowly resell them at a 50% markup on Ebay.


----------



## dan86 (Jul 12, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Rogco said:


> The problem with honoring the orders that got through is that a very large percentage of the orders are from bots, not humans. So by honoring the orders you are essentially selling a small percentage of the watches to consumers, then a large percentage to the grey market who slowly resell them at a 50% markup on Ebay.


How can it be ensured that future orders aren't placed by bots?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Rogco said:


> The problem with honoring the orders that got through is that a very large percentage of the orders are from bots, not humans. So by honoring the orders you are essentially selling a small percentage of the watches to consumers, then a large percentage to the grey market who slowly resell them at a 50% markup on Ebay.


I had posted about that in a previous message but forgot to include it in my last. I believe the orders from BOTS should not be honored and I think those should be fairly easy for Halios to sort out. The other orders I believe should be honored.

I am not an IT guy but for those that are in tune with IT wouldn't it be fairly easy to determine BOT from individuals??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## breigue (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I am not an IT so if some expert in this forum can confirm. Many website required the user to enter a scramble letters or numbers that change on every entries. The intention is to make sure that there is a user interaction and they are not bots.


----------



## solstice15 (Oct 9, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Bot orders, unless highly sophisticated, would be to the same address/person or using the same payment method - fairly easy to screen out. Also, the fact that orders were open at a random time for a short period makes bot orders less likely.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

In the end guys Jason is going to do what he feels best for his company. People will be upset with either decision he makes.

For those who feel jaded and want to spend their money elsewhere, may I suggest the F71 vintage driver project! Well built 40mm diver on BoR bracelet 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f899/










(I am in no way affiliated with the project, just a fan of the design and feeling like it could be a good Seaforth alternative)


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I understand and get the frustration of some here, I do. But to keep [email protected] and whining about "how for so long you've been looking for a Seaforth it's [email protected] Most of you didn't even hear of Halios until a few months ago.

Version 1 was released on June of Last year, not that long ago. There were some up for sale On the Bay, WatchRecon and here (yes, some at ridiculous prices) but if you were really looking it for that long, you had plenty of chances.

It took me 2 years to find a Blue Laguna, 2 Years (For those who don't know, the Laguna is an early Halios release) When I got it (and still have it) it was everything I was looking for.

The best part of this hobby (and yes people, remember it's just a hobby for most of us) is the chase and journey finding the watches.

So, for those of you who are whining about discarding the brand if Jason does this or that, or they don't get their orders, I say do it now. It'll save us all some time and it sure will make the experience for the rest of us more enjoyable.

Now, back to the watches...









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

A question for the IT savvy, if a BOT can do multiple orders, etc and use the same payment method, can a BOT use PayPal as the payment method? Serious question because when I did place an order I was redirected to PayPal and had to enter passwords, etc and authorize payment. Maybe that might be an easy way to determine the BOT orders from real orders??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Everybody needs to calm down and let Jason sort this out. He's talking about whether Halios is better off dissolving because of the drama. Knock it off and quit crying about a watch. This is an innovator we have here and we should be thrilled he is able to buy parts, sell watches, and keep innovating, regardless of our personal experiences. The alternative is a big fat zilch and no more Halios. That would be tragic.


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I can't believe all the drama on here! It's not the end of the world if you don't get one. There are many other watches out there.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

There are tears dripping out of the lightning port of my phone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

In the event that I (most likely) won't get a Abyss Fixed Bezel, does anyone have a recommendation for a similarly styled sport watch? I have a few divers already, not looking for another.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Robotaz said:


> Everybody needs to calm down and let Jason sort this out. He's talking about whether Halios is better off dissolving because of the drama. Knock it off and quit crying about a watch. This is an innovator we have here and we should be thrilled he is able to buy parts, sell watches, and keep innovating, regardless of our personal experiences. The alternative is a big fat zilch and no more Halios. That would be tragic.


I don't believe Jason has any intention of closing down shop, at least he hasn't mentioned it in public. He's talked about Seaforth Series III.

Did he mention it to you in a private chat?


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



smkader said:


> In the event that I (most likely) won't get a Abyss Fixed Bezel, does anyone have a recommendation for a similarly styled sport watch? I have a few divers already, not looking for another.


F71 project diver

Edit: Sorry missed you saying not another diver haha.


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



MM22 said:


> Same here. I wore my gen1 when trying to order a gen2. Haha!
> 
> View attachment 12822299


I've gotta get me one of those "seatbelt type" fabric natos. Looks great! This thread could use more pics as of late (though reading the comments has been entertaining, particularly since I wasn't looking to buy a series 2). Here's a few pics of my series 1 that I've since parted ways with. I miss it, but replaced with an Oris 65, which I'm really enjoying.









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

People are making a ton of assumptions in their opinions about what Jason should do. We have no idea how many orders were placed by bots, how many orders were placed total or what styles may have been purchased.

Per Jason's own words, he's sorting through the orders now to figure out which are legit and which are likely to be by bots. He has said he'll make a decision based on his findings. Folks will need to sit tight and wait.

I think he's handling this as best he can given the circumstances and obviously is hoping to come up with the most equitable solution for everyone who wants a watch. That'll take time, but the bright side is that this will undoubtedly shape how he handles sales in future. Its obvious he didn't anticipate this level of interest (and I'm not entirely convinced he could have) and seems smart enough to learn and adapt from the situation.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



DirtyHarrie said:


> I don't believe Jason has any intention of closing down shop, at least he hasn't mentioned it in public. He's talked about Seaforth Series III.
> 
> Did he mention it to you in a private chat?


Read his IG posts.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Rlextherobot have you any inside info on why these robots want or need a watch? And where do they come from? Where will this end are you and your robot friends thinking of taking over the world?
Is what we have been seeing these past couple of days just the start?


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Robotaz said:


> Read his IG posts.


I've read them all and gone through all the comments. It's quite the ballad. There is no mention of shutting down shop.

Could you provide a link?

Edit: if you're refering to this, it is sarcasm my friend. I don't think Jason is going anywhere anytime soon


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Monkeynuts said:


> Rlextherobot have you any inside info on why these robots want or need a watch? And where do they come from? Where will this end are you and your robot friends thinking of taking over the world?
> Is what we have been seeing these past couple of days just the start?


Look I can't comment on any plans to KILL ALL HUMANS but I will say that when our time comes we all want to be wearing a watch that makes us look cool

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Some of Jason's latest IG comments this morning, for those who don't do IG:



> new site, new platform. Will post an update on Monday, Jan 22 but hope to have the ordering opens back up towards the end of the week. Nope, the watches are not sold out.





> I'll update on Monday. Site migration is the priority now, but as I mentioned before, stock looks to be fine.





> I need a break from sorting through inventory and will update on Monday, but a brief run-through indicates that it's under 40 pieces [purchased during the testing period].


So good news for all, as it appears there are plenty of watches to sell and he's not going to try the same process again.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



uvalaw2005 said:


> Some of Jason's latest IG comments this morning, for those who don't do IG:
> 
> So good news for all, as it appears there are plenty of watches to sell and he's not going to try the same process again.


Kind of a travesty he let's those orders stand. Let's hope his planning is more adequate then the last two attempts.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



JLS36 said:


> Kind of a travesty he let's those orders stand. Let's hope his planning is more adequate then the last two attempts.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Not even close to a travesty.

If you're quick there will be more then enough of all varients for everyone still.


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

If there is enough for everyone. We shouldn't have to be quick.

Ahhh I should have refreshed a little more that night.

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Robotaz said:


> Read his IG posts.


I am here to confirm Robotaz's posts.

I was talking to Jason at the bar last night and he's feeling pretty overwhelmed with the pressure of this new release. We decided to pawn off his current inventory and go to Reno and blow the whole wad on hookers and booze.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



DirtyHarrie said:


> Not even close to a travesty.
> 
> If you're quick there will be more then enough of all varients for everyone still.


I do disagree, stating orders are closed then allowing orders that were made on a "glitch" to go through, thus minimizing the chance for those of us that listened to the it's not open message seems like bad business.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

If there were only 40 orders, I'm guessing the negative impact on those who didn't get an order in will be minimal. Therefore, I'm also guessing he'll let those orders stand.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



JLS36 said:


> I do disagree, stating orders are closed then allowing orders that were made on a "glitch" to go through, thus minimizing the chance for those of us that listened to the it's not open message seems like bad business.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


It may be disappointing and I totally understand that.

But calling it a travesty is blowing it out of proportion.

There will be series 3 and they probably will be bigger and better! No one will be left behind.


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



JLS36 said:


> I do disagree, stating orders are closed then allowing orders that were made on a "glitch" to go through, thus minimizing the chance for those of us that listened to the it's not open message seems like bad business.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I got one of each color in the glitch. I think this is working out swimmingly.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



allanzzz said:


> If there is enough for everyone. We shouldn't have to be quick.
> 
> Ahhh I should have refreshed a little more that night.
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


Same here.

I was starting to think that I looked like a complete idiot hitting F5 yesterday at 11:05 in front of a broken website and based on what he said on IG, I stopped and went back to my daily stuff...

Congratulations to the guys that made it and got one yesterday, I doubt I'll be able to join for round 3 since my schedule will be quite loaded in the upcoming days.

I have the funds in my Pp account since last October waiting for this one, hopefully I'll be able to get one but won't pay the scalper prices for sure.

S.

Envoyé de mon WAS-L03T en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



DirtyHarrie said:


> It may be disappointing and I totally understand that.
> 
> But calling it a travesty is blowing it out of proportion.
> 
> There will be series 3 and they probably will be bigger and better! No one will be left behind.


But first there were the mudslides in California, then the US government shuts down and now this!

What are we going to do, wear the other ten watches we have!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I guess I better take a look at his posts on IG. Does anyone know his User Name and do I need to be a member myself to get on?


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



CHJ001 said:


> I guess I better take a look at his posts on IG. Does anyone know his User Name and do I need to be a member myself to get on?


Its HaliosWatches and you should be able to see it as it is a public account.


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



smille76 said:


> Same here.
> 
> I was starting to think that I looked like a complete idiot hitting F5 yesterday at 11:05 in front of a broken website and based on what he said on IG, I stopped and went back to my daily stuff...
> 
> ...


With a series 3 already announced I wonder if there will be incredibly high scalper prices? Especially with a GMT model being released shortly after also?

With that said I was one of the lucky few who was in the Seaforth thread on WUS when someone said they were able to order. So I hopped on and was able to order one. If mine comes in I will trade you straight across a Sub-C for a Seaforth. b-)


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



CHJ001 said:


> I guess I better take a look at his posts on IG. Does anyone know his User Name and do I need to be a member myself to get on?




__
http://instagr.am/p/BeIy3ODFJPl/


----------



## Digitalone (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Ok ok now....everyone back away from their devices and let Jason do his job.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Blacktocomm said:


> With a series 3 already announced I wonder if there will be incredibly high scalper prices?


This is what I am counting on.


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jme. said:


> But first there were the mudslides in California, then the US government shuts down and now this!
> 
> What are we going to do, wear the other ten watches we have!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Maybe some of us only have 9 other watches. I'm pretty certain that escalates the issue to travesty level.

And for those with less than 8 other watches, well, what's the point of living really?...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



smkader said:


> In the event that I (most likely) won't get a Abyss Fixed Bezel, does anyone have a recommendation for a similarly styled sport watch? I have a few divers already, not looking for another.


Alpina alpiner 4

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

People missing out be like


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



smkader said:


> In the event that I (most likely) won't get a Abyss Fixed Bezel, does anyone have a recommendation for a similarly styled sport watch? I have a few divers already, not looking for another.


You need a Nodus.


----------



## paintballdad (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



MM22 said:


> I would say CW C65 Vintage, if we could put a rotating bezel on it. :-d
> 
> pics from internet
> View attachment 12820661
> ...





Blacktocomm said:


> Between that Alpina, the CW, and the Seiko SARG0015 I think there are a lot that look like the Abyss Blue. I think this Seiko is a beautiful watch, but I have always wanted a Halios and thankfully it looks like I will finally end up with one.
> 
> View attachment 12820705


Congrats Blackcomm is you do end up with the Seaforth. I'm trying to pick one up myself but won't be disappointed if I don't. The Seaforth, Alpina, CW and SARB0015 are all great looking watches. The Seaforth doesn't look too unique after all.


----------



## MM22 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



smkader said:


> In the event that I (most likely) won't get a Abyss Fixed Bezel, does anyone have a recommendation for a similarly styled sport watch? I have a few divers already, not looking for another.


Fixed bezel. No drivers. And if blue dial is not a must,

Christopher Ward C65 Vintage.









Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



JLS36 said:


> I do disagree, stating orders are closed then allowing orders that were made on a "glitch" to go through, thus minimizing the chance for those of us that listened to the it's not open message seems like bad business.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I always wanted to be one of those cool kids in high school who said f$!× the rules. Now that I've had a taste of it, I'm never going back!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



smkader said:


> In the event that I (most likely) won't get a Abyss Fixed Bezel, does anyone have a recommendation for a similarly styled sport watch? I have a few divers already, not looking for another.


Sinn 556 i

Envoyé de mon WAS-L03T en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Seeing these comments slowly redirect to actual watch talk again gives me a fuzzy feeling inside. I like it.

I've always loved the C65.. Would be a great supplement for a fixed bezel SF. Especially on the bracelet!



MM22 said:


> Fixed bezel. No drivers. And if blue dial is not a must,
> 
> Christopher Ward C65 Vintage.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



paintballdad said:


> Congrats Blackcomm is you do end up with the Seaforth. I'm trying to pick one up myself but won't be disappointed if I don't. The Seaforth, Alpina, CW and SARB0015 are all great looking watches. The Seaforth doesn't look too unique after all.


Thanks man! When I first started liking watches in Grad School it wasn't financially responsible to purchase a Halios, but I loved the blue Tropik SS. I had stepped away from the watch scene for awhile this would be a cool re-entrance.


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



MM22 said:


> Fixed bezel. No drivers. And if blue dial is not a must,
> 
> Christopher Ward C65 Vintage.
> 
> ...


Monta Triumph?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Puckbw11 said:


> Monta Triumph?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Double the price of a Seaforth Not sure about the CW.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



1165dvd said:


> Double the price of a Seaforth Not sure about the CW.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


For double the Halios, you can maybe find an Omega AT 2500. Now, you're talking!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I tried to like the C65. It just felt flat to me...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

To me, the fixed blue was always an Omega AT killer.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

.









Envoyé de mon WAS-L03T en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Is it too late to order a Seaforth?


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Tanjecterly said:


> To me, the fixed blue was always an Omega AT killer.


What he said. Especially the sunburst blue, of course:










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



iceman66 said:


> Is it too late to order a Seaforth?


Party been going on all night and your buddy from high school rolls in at 2:00am asking if any beer is left.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> I tried to like the C65. It just felt flat to me...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PM me about that when you get a chance, I respect your opinion and would be curious what your thoughts are on it. I almost picked one up recently.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



1165dvd said:


> Double the price of a Seaforth Not sure about the CW.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


CW 65 is less than the Seaforth if you wait for one of their regular sales. The DLC version is on sale right now for $630 on the U.K. site.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



1165dvd said:


> Party been going on all night and your buddy from high school rolls in at 2:00am asking if any beer is left.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I am *that* guy.

I remember missing out on those iTelephone thingies back in the day, my life has sucked ever since.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Hope these help around here...




























Peace.

I love the sunburst blue in indirect light.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



iceman66 said:


> Is it too late to order a Seaforth?


Yes.

* Guys, don't tell him.


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



1165dvd said:


> Party been going on all night and your buddy from high school rolls in at 2:00am asking if any beer is left.


Except that the guy who was supposed to bring the beer never showed ...


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



JLS36 said:


> I do disagree, stating orders are closed then allowing orders that were made on a "glitch" to go through, thus minimizing the chance for those of us that listened to the it's not open message seems like bad business.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Not everyone got the Instagram msg, they didn't know and got lucky. You think he should cancel their orders because of that?

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



skunkworks said:


> Not everyone got the Instagram msg, they didn't know and got lucky. You think he should cancel their orders because of that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


100% yes.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



JLS36 said:


> 100% yes.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Lol, wow. That just seems so bitter and spiteful to me. What a way to live?


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Hey guys! What's going on in here? Oh...


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Tanker G1 said:


> Hey guys! What's going on in here? Oh...


Just a few grown (I assume mostly) men throwing tantrums.

Move along, nothing to see here...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



hwa said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's hot


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jme. said:


> But first there were the mudslides in California, then the US government shuts down and now this!
> 
> What are we going to do, wear the other ten watches we have!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


that's funny. and nice perspective 
It's only a Watch.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



smkader said:


> In the event that I (most likely) won't get a Abyss Fixed Bezel, does anyone have a recommendation for a similarly styled sport watch? I have a few divers already, not looking for another.










(source: #3)

Seiko SNXS79 

(SNXS77 has a blue dial and there are other variations ... silver/white.)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



AndrwTNT said:


> Seeing these comments slowly redirect to actual watch talk again gives me a fuzzy feeling inside. I like it.
> 
> I've always loved the C65.. Would be a great supplement for a fixed bezel SF. Especially on the bracelet!


Ive had both. Casework, indices, and handset of c65 is better. Dial, lume, and colors of seaforth is better. C65 wins the bracelet battle by default. Price C65 wins by a full length. Cult following c65 is not even a whisper in the room of Seaforth.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



skunkworks said:


> Lol, wow. That just seems so bitter and spiteful to me. What a way to live?


Don't see how it's bitter or spiteful if he closed sales like he said why not stand by it.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



JLS36 said:


> Don't see how it's bitter or spiteful if he closed sales like he said why not stand by it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Just keep complaining. Youre doing great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MM22 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> Ive had both. Casework, indices, and handset of c65 is better. Dial, lume, and colors of seaforth is better. C65 wins the bracelet battle by default. Price C65 wins by a full length. Cult following c65 is not even a whisper in the room of Seaforth.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Agreed. I own both too.

I've picked up C65 so I can resist the calling of fixed bezel Seaforth. But it still can't stop me trying to snag one with rotating bezel...


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



smkader said:


> In the event that I (most likely) won't get a Abyss Fixed Bezel, does anyone have a recommendation for a similarly styled sport watch? I have a few divers already, not looking for another.


The SF is a nice watch but I am just not understanding the hype for $700 from a micro brand.

40mm, titanium, great bracelet and workmanship, solar, radio-sync. And at $500, it is $100s less than the SF. Please don't hate me for suggesting a quartz watch but it's really awesome and similar style/size as the SF.. :rodekaart


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



JLS36 said:


> Don't see how it's bitter or spiteful if he closed sales like he said why not stand by it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Because most people have moved on. Try it, you might feel better.


----------



## SergeantYoshi (Jan 14, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I've been leaning towards the pastel blue this whole time but all these pics of the sunburst blue might make me reconsider...

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



SergeantYoshi said:


> I've been leaning towards the pastel blue this whole time but all these pics of the sunburst blue might make me reconsider...
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk




























Pastel is the only choice. 

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Thank you everyone for the great suggestions! I appreciate it.


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



ten13th said:


> Pastel is the only choice.
> 
> Instagram: ten13th


That white dial Tropik is BEAUTIFUL. But I think the Yellow dial with Sapphire Bezel will be the true winner of this release. I hope.








Anybody have pictures of the last release on a shark mesh with straight ends?


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*



nordwulf said:


> The SF is a nice watch but I am just not understanding the hype for $700 from a micro brand.
> 
> 40mm, titanium, great bracelet and workmanship, solar, radio-sync. And at $500, it is $100s less than the SF. Please don't hate me for suggesting a quartz watch but it's really awesome and similar style/size as the SF.. :rodekaart


Perfect. A few less people that rest of us have to fight for the Seaforth.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



ten13th said:


> Pastel is the only choice.
> 
> Instagram: ten13th


Thanks pal now if the door actually opens everyone will be gunning for our favorite. I hate the pastel date sapphire personally.......don't know about you but it really is a crap configuration. I wouldn't have it, utter rubbish.


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



ten13th said:


> Perfect. A few less people that rest of us to fight for Seaforth.
> 
> Instagram: ten13th


I hate this person for suggesting a quartz.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



oldfatherthames said:


> "_... for all in the future_." Oh, the drama! Lighten up, none of this happened deliberately.
> 
> Cheers
> Bernd


I understand none of these happened deliberately but purchase method can be done differently. It is just not my purchase preference. There are so many other great watches out there, and I am too old to spend my time like this way. I have work waiting for my attention. To hang around purchase a watch that is a luxury teenagers have, which I don't. I already gave my two nights. Along the way, I try to post and make funny posts so others can have an easier time but after all. Maybe it is a watch I can live without.

No hard feeling but I just don't get time and patience for a watch. For those who gets it, bravo and congrats to you. You get a bragging right when you wait patiently.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



nordwulf said:


> The SF is a nice watch but I am just not understanding the hype for $700 from a micro brand.
> 
> 40mm, titanium, great bracelet and workmanship, solar, radio-sync. And at $500, it is $100s less than the SF. Please don't hate me for suggesting a quartz watch but it's really awesome and similar style/size as the SF.. :rodekaart


I love this watch and would sell basically every other watch I own before letting it leave my collection. Its that great.

THAT SAID I'm not sure it's comparable to the SF fixed in terms of styling or function aside from not having a diving bezel.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## amanda (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



ten13th said:


> Pastel is the only choice.
> 
> Instagram: ten13th


Hey that nato is awesome, where is it from?


----------



## wwwppp (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



JLS36 said:


> Don't see how it's bitter or spiteful if he closed sales like he said why not stand by it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


La la la la la....










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GZee88 (Mar 2, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Regarding the dial on this new Seaforth... Is the Abyss Blue a 'sunburst' or 'matte-blue'.
Thanks


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



amanda said:


> Hey that nato is awesome, where is it from?


https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



RLextherobot said:


> I love this watch and would sell basically every other watch I own before letting it leave my collection. Its that great.
> 
> THAT SAID I'm not sure it's comparable to the SF fixed in terms of styling or function aside from not having a diving bezel.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


You can PM me if you like but that is HIGH PRAISE for that casio.....tell me why?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



GZee88 said:


> Regarding the dial on this new Seaforth... Is the Abyss Blue a 'sunburst' or 'matte-blue'.
> Thanks


Neither. It's a rich dark gloss blue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Some new pics for the day. 
Enjoy what life brings you today.
































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> You can PM me if you like but that is HIGH PRAISE for that casio.....tell me why?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I've owned nicer and more expensive watches but if I had to choose one watch to wear everyday from my collection it'd be the one. It's light as a feather, super durable, comfortable as heck to wear size wise, extremely accurate and solar powered. Plus it isn't styled after any specific other watch, it has its own unique charm and a cool featureset. I don't think any analogue dial quartz watch I've seen can match it at the price point. It's the ideal "get up and go" watch.

Two quick points that need to be made though: integrated bracelet design means no switching out the titanium bracelet, you're stuck with it. Also the lume is not great. Those are the two major cons I know are dealbreakers for some.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GZee88 (Mar 2, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Thanks _boatswain._.. Real nice pics of your SF, which is the blue 'sunburst'... gorgeous watch!
Don't own a SF yet but will be trying to get in on the ordering.
BTW: love the look of that black mesh band.
Thanks


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I think I remember seeing the overall height of the Seaforth listed on the Halios site, but with that being down, can someone remind me of this dimension...?


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



RLextherobot said:


> I've owned nicer and more expensive watches but if I had to choose one watch to wear everyday from my collection it'd be the one. It's light as a feather, super durable, comfortable as heck to wear size wise, extremely accurate and solar powered. Plus it isn't styled after any specific other watch, it has its own unique charm and a cool featureset. I don't think any analogue dial quartz watch I've seen can match it at the price point. It's the ideal "get up and go" watch.
> 
> Two quick points that need to be made though: integrated bracelet design means no switching out the titanium bracelet, you're stuck with it. Also the lume is not great. Those are the two major cons I know are dealbreakers for some.
> 
> ...


I've been following this thread with interest. I'm an owner of a first gen Halios Seaforth (gilt, fixed bezel), and it is one of my absolute favorite watches. Although tempted by the pastel and yellow dials of gen 2, I had basically decided to sit this round out. Feel bad for Jason and all of those trying to get one.

At the same time, I have the Casio Oceanus on its way to me from Japan. While I never really thought of it in the same league stylistically with the SF, I became absolutely fascinated by the tech! Imagine if you told the early watch guys 100 years ago there would be a watch powered by the sun, that would set itself every night to always be accurate, have a perpetual calendar and easily switch between time zones. It would have sounded like a miracle, and it kind of still does. 48 hour power reserve? How about one year?! The thing is a technological marvel. I know that other watches have this tech, but this model is one of the few that is not huge and doesn't have 18 subdials and gauges on it and looks like a normal, attractive watch. I suspect I could do without the blue accents, but it looks like a good looking watch - the only one by any manufacturer housing all this astounding tech....

As you can tell, I'm excited to get my hands on it....

And here is my SF - good luck to all of you still shopping for one!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

it is 12 mm. I feel it even thinner on the wrist on my series I.



jgibbs3 said:


> I think I remember seeing the overall height of the Seaforth listed on the Halios site, but with that being down, can someone remind me of this dimension...?


What I could not find - if the production grey dial version will have a fully matching date or there will be a slight difference like on the prototype ? Does anyone know ?


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I am sorry, but I couldn't help it.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

One of the few watches I really regret selling .....


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Instagram update:


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Dino7 said:


> One of the few watches I really regret selling .....


Wow. Nice shots. Making me reconsider trying for a second gen...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



smkader said:


> Instagram update:


Haha beat me to it. After all that fuss, only 30 orders went through. I'm sure there will be those who think letting those stand is some grave injustice, but ultimately with a confirmed third generation en route it seems pretty equitable to me.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jonsix33 (Jul 2, 2015)

These are beautiful, going right now to check them out thank you


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Would it be distasteful to ask if those 30 or so who snuck through qualify for the "First 20 through get the new canvas strap" promo? Too early, right? Hahaha.

I'm glad he made the call he did. Having had time to think about, like many, I overreacted to the situation, but have since calmed down. I would have been disappointed to have my order refunded, but certainly not angry. He is in a no win situation. And if many more would have gotten through, I feel he would have had no choice but to refund all and start over. (what a headache that would have been) Wouldn't have been one who "left the brand forever" for sure.

Let the countdown begin.


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



1165dvd said:


> Would it be distasteful to ask if those 30 or so who snuck through qualify for the "First 20 through get the new canvas strap" promo? Too early, right? Hahaha.
> 
> I'm glad he made the call he did. Having had time to think about, like many, I overreacted to the situation, but have since calmed down. I would have been disappointed to have my order refunded, but certainly not angry. He is in a no win situation. And if many more would have gotten through, I feel he would have had no choice but to refund all and start over. (what a headache that would have been) Wouldn't have been one who "left the brand forever" for sure.
> 
> Let the countdown begin.


Hahaha. IDK about the strap that might be too much to ask. But it would be cool if there was something to differentiate the Puck/Seaforth orders that both went through when the system was being tested. a "lucky 30" order designation, because I know there were some Pucks that had the same glitch that are going through.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Blacktocomm said:


> Hahaha. IDK about the strap that might be too much to ask. But it would be cool if there was something to differentiate the Puck/Seaforth orders that both went through when the system was being tested. a "lucky 30" order designation, because I know there were some Pucks that had the same glitch that are going through.


I think not having to go through another round of ordering is enough differentiation for me!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

uvalaw,

What model are you after?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> uvalaw,
> 
> What model are you after?


Thats like asking santa claus what he wants for Christmas. What uvalaw wants, uvalaw gets. He's magic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> uvalaw,
> 
> What model are you after?


Abyss blue / stainless dive bezel
Bahama yellow / stainless 12-hr bezel


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



RLextherobot said:


> ... with a confirmed third generation en route ...


Hold on! 

Unless there was no update on this, his statement was:

_" this probably doesn't help at all (I appear to be bad at trying to help) but I'm not going away any time soon. Series III is around the corner in the grand scheme of things, and I'll always bring back the variant / colour that folks ask for."

--> "_in the grand scheme of things" <--

Considering that he also said analogously, that he doesn't like the idea, to have his customer's money for too long in his pockets and the fact that microbrands do not have much if any control about delivery times from their suppliers and the typical waiting periods and on top of this personally assuming, that the man also wants to introduce additonal design variants ...

... with all this in mind, I wouldn't wonder if it takes 3-6 months before SF III will become available.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I would be very surprised if a series 3 appears within a year.

I would think he has caught lightning twice already, i would think he does something else in the interim before circling back for series 3. For a creative break and to let this storm blow itself out. That is a total guess though on my part.

Now if he had shown a desire to milk all the money possible from the sea forth hype (in my opinion he hasn't) then i would think series 3 would be next. As it is its about 7-8 months since series 1 hit the market.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



oldfatherthames said:


> Hold on!
> 
> Unless there was no update on this, his statement was:
> 
> ...


Fair point. Wasn't trying to imply that people who miss out on this round would have a chance next month or anything, just that there would be future opportunities to get one. As someone else has suggested, he might want a break from the Seaforth. I believe he suggested he wanted to get his sport watch out for the end of 2018 on the Worn & Wound podcast.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> I would be very surprised if a series 3 appears within a year.
> 
> I would think he has caught lightning twice already, i would think he does something else in the interim before circling back for series 3. For a creative break and to let this storm blow itself out. That is a total guess though on my part.
> 
> Now if he had shown a desire to milk all the money possible from the sea forth hype (in my opinion he hasn't) then i would think series 3 would be next. As it is its about 7-8 months since series 1 hit the market.


I remember hearing on thegraynato podcast that he was working on a 38mm field style watch for the future, but he did not say much about it.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

I understand that the Gen II watches will ship with a leather strap and a rubber strap. Has anyone seen the rubber straps? Is it solid rubber or are there perforations in the rubber? Are they black?


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Apparently I'm one of the lucky ones. I happened to hit refresh after coming out of a meeting (that I was late for in the first place due to trying to order when it opened) and was shocked to see I could add one to my cart and complete the order.

I got to handle them at Wind Up and I'm excited to try one out.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I too am one of the "lucky" ones and am glad Halios decided to honor the purchase. I do not participate in any social media except for this forum and had no clue he closed down the site. I like others kept refreshing and eventually got through and felt like I hit the lottery! Glad it worked out and the ones that didn't get one sounds like there are plenty to go around. Good luck and enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Also one of the "lucky 30" who benefitted by a lack of tech savvy and an abhorrence of social media. Was sucked into Halios only recently because of an upcoming trip to Sorrento and Capri where I'll hopefully be doing some snorkling off Capri and swimming in the Bay of Naples. Thought I should get a diver so I googled "best diver watches" and was drawn in by the pastel blue Halios. Right up until I ordered, I thought I would get the pastel, but in the end went the conservative route and got the Abyss blue with steel diver bezel. Bahama yellow (looks orange to my eyes) also is awesome. If I were a large watch collection type of guy I'd have to get all three, but I'll settle for just this one beauty. Good luck to those of you who are jumping back into the fray when Jason works out the kinks.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I suspect a high proportion of "lucky" buyers are concentrated in those who were obsessively refreshing this thread.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I think the rubber will be a solid smooth black. It's in a lot of the photos and the most recent version of the site made a note of all other straps NOT coming with it such as NAtos in pictures










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



SergeantYoshi said:


> I've been leaning towards the pastel blue this whole time but all these pics of the sunburst blue might make me reconsider...
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


There is no sunburst blue in round 2.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



GZee88 said:


> Regarding the dial on this new Seaforth... Is the Abyss Blue a 'sunburst' or 'matte-blue'.
> Thanks


 Neither. Gloss super dark blue.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



uvalaw2005 said:


> I suspect a high proportion of "lucky" buyers are concentrated in those who were obsessively refreshing this thread.


I for one am in that boat. I had a tonsillectomy a week ago, so I was stuck in bed and on Oxy. This thread and others on WUS are what kept me entertained. As I was refreshing this thread I saw some people say they could purchase. I tried a couple times and finally one went through.

I am stoked to be part of the "Lucky 30". I didn't get my #1 color combo, but after ordering I am really stoked on the one I got anyway.


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Blacktocomm said:


> I for one am in that boat. I had a tonsillectomy a week ago, so I was stuck in bed and on Oxy. This thread and others on WUS are what kept me entertained. As I was refreshing this thread I saw some people say they could purchase. I tried a couple times and finally one went through.
> 
> I am stoked to be part of the "Lucky 30". I didn't get my #1 color combo, but after ordering I am really stoked on the one I got anyway.


I made it to the PayPal screen but didn't pull the trigger because it wasn't the one I wanted. Glad I didn't buy, still holding out for the fixed bezel.


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



smkader said:


> I made it to the PayPal screen but didn't pull the trigger because it wasn't the one I wanted. Glad I didn't buy, still holding out for the fixed bezel.


I had second thoughts, especially because a vintage piece I really wanted had popped up, but the Halios was in my plan for buying watches, and the vintage piece I was waiting until a special occasion to hunt one down.

I hope you are able to get the one you are wanting in the release tomorrow! I honestly thought they were all already sold out so when I could add one to my cart I decided just go for it, and now I am more stoked on my "second" choice than I was for the other configuration I wanted.


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

"The Lucky 30" has a great ring to it.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Blacktocomm said:


> I am stoked to be part of the "Lucky 30". I didn't get my #1 color combo, but after ordering I am really stoked on the one I got anyway.





smkader said:


> I made it to the PayPal screen but didn't pull the trigger because it wasn't the one I wanted. Glad I didn't buy, still holding out for the fixed bezel.


Only 30 sold and you guys couldn't choose your favourite? :-s


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



uvalaw2005 said:


> I suspect a high proportion of "lucky" buyers are concentrated in those who were obsessively refreshing this thread.


I think you could be right. Just like life, it's all about the timing.

I had turned off the light, closed my eyes and was thinking of sleep when for no explicable reason I thought - I wonder if there is an update? I turn on the laptop, check Instagram, someone said they managed to order, and I went straight there and did exactly that for an Abyss Blue Fixie, and lo and behold it all went through. I am never the luckiest when it comes to games of chance, so I really do feel that I have won the lottery on this one.

Jason, if you are reading this, you are an absolute star


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



oldfatherthames said:


> Only 30 sold and you guys couldn't choose your favourite? :-s


Yeah, in my case it would think for a second and then say the item is no longer in stock, so I tried the 2 different configurations I wanted, and 1 of them worked. I think maybe opened testing for different configurations at different times, so if you saw it and logged on it was at a different time and configuration available.

Still stoked to be a Lucky 30


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



oldfatherthames said:


> Only 30 sold and you guys couldn't choose your favourite? :-s


The fixed bezel wasn't available sadly


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I was happy to hear that my order would be fulfilled. I too happened to be refreshing the downed page between breakfast and Seinfeld when the page loaded, but still no add to cart button. After the 5th refresh I saw that my combination choice was finally able to be added to the cart so I just kept going until my PayPal was confirmed and I got my confirmation emails. That's when I saw the comments that others got through on a whim as well. I just figured it was because everyone else gave up trying and the site was able to work properly.

I'd been wanting a Halios since the Tropik and missing the series 1 SF last year so I am pleased to be so lucky. The date of purchase also happen to fall on an important date in my personal life so it will make it that much more special.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Blacktocomm said:


> Yeah, in my case it would think for a second and then say the item is no longer in stock, so I tried the 2 different configurations I wanted, and 1 of them worked. I think maybe opened testing for different configurations at different times, so if you saw it and logged on it was at a different time and configuration available.
> 
> Still stoked to be a Lucky 30


Same here. I wasn't able to add my first choice so I tried my second and it went through. Actually I ended up with two watches in my shopping cart somehow and was worried the site would go down while I was adjusting the numbers.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake West (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



smkader said:


> I made it to the PayPal screen but didn't pull the trigger because it wasn't the one I wanted. Glad I didn't buy, still holding out for the fixed bezel.


Same here...was trying for a pastel blue with either sapphire or 12hr bezel but was able to add an abyss blue with (I think) 12hr bezel to my PayPal cart. I was about to hit submit payment but stopped (which is strange as I usually have no will power). I knew the piece would have a high re-sell value but that's not why I'm into watches...I buy, collect, and enjoy the watches I have and knew the abyss was not what I truly wanted/needed. I have my 1st gen black sapphire Seaforth and have the patience to re-try for that pastel blue.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I want one of these......hopefully soon!


----------



## Bird-man (May 19, 2017)

One “lucky” guy here (Bahama Yellow Dive). A couple hours after the second round I refreshed the site to find I could order. Naturally, I assumed things were up and running and all was fine. Only afterwards did I see that wasn’t the case. In any event, I feel fortunate and wish everyone (including Jason!) best success with the next attempt.


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

I noticed on pictures of the Gen 1 Seaforth that there's a number on each caseback, which I assume is the serial number. It would be nice to have the word "lucky" appended to serial numbers 1 through 30 on the Gen 2 watches.


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jake West said:


> Same here...was trying for a pastel blue with either sapphire or 12hr bezel but was able to add an abyss blue with (I think) 12hr bezel to my PayPal cart. I was about to hit submit payment but stopped (which is strange as I usually have no will power). I knew the piece would have a high re-sell value but that's not why I'm into watches...I buy, collect, and enjoy the watches I have and knew the abyss was not what I truly wanted/needed. I have my 1st gen black sapphire Seaforth and have the patience to re-try for that pastel blue.


The first gen Black/Sapphire combo is the prettiest of them all. You don't need another one.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



CHJ001 said:


> I noticed on pictures of the Gen 1 Seaforth that there's a number on each caseback, which I assume is the serial number. It would be nice to have the word "lucky" appended to serial numbers 1 through 30 on the Gen 2 watches.


I think "milking it" would be more appropriate lol


----------



## Kanadicken (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Digitalone said:


> Why did you pay the VAT? Do you live in Europe?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yeah. I've lived in Sweden the last 10 years. Originally from Manitoba. I don't think Forasec would deliver outside of the EU, other than Russia. And they tack on the VAT at purchase. In my case, I could have waited and tried to get it direct from Halios and just hoped it got through customs without a bill from the taxman. There would have been a small chance then that I'd save 21%, but I'm not second guessing myself at this point! I suppose the cheapest option would be to have it sent to family members in Canada, but it would be a long time before I'd actually got the watch, if I got one.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Latest update from his website:



> UPDATE #1 (January 22, 2018): Migration to the Shopify platform has begun and work on the site continues. The plan is to be able to open orders for the Puck and Seaforth by the weekend. Please check back here on Friday Jan 26 or visit the Instagram feed at the link below for the next update.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Blacktocomm said:


> I had second thoughts, especially because a vintage piece I really wanted had popped up, but the Halios was in my plan for buying watches, and the vintage piece I was waiting until a special occasion to hunt one down.
> 
> I hope you are able to get the one you are wanting in the release tomorrow! I honestly thought they were all already sold out so when I could add one to my cart I decided just go for it, and now I am more stoked on my "second" choice than I was for the other configuration I wanted.


Just an update for Monday, the release isn't happening until late this week or early next depending on how the migration of the sales platform goes.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Blacktocomm said:


> The first gen Black/Sapphire combo is the prettiest of them all. You don't need another one.


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I am one of the Lucky30 who got in on Friday and was "lucky" also to get my 1st choice...nimbus gray with 12hr bezel. Very glad those orders will be honored. Had it been cancelled I would have been ok with it. Hopefully the next time the ordering goes live its without any glitches for everyone's sake....its hard to watch grown men cry on this fourum...

Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

If i get one and anyone wants to trade me a Sinn U1-T, Doxa 30th Anv Searambler, or SBDX017 hit me up....i wont even ask for additional money on your end for the trade.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kanadicken (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



CHJ001 said:


> I noticed on pictures of the Gen 1 Seaforth that there's a number on each caseback, which I assume is the serial number. It would be nice to have the word "lucky" appended to serial numbers 1 through 30 on the Gen 2 watches.


Haha, "Dirty Thirty" has a better ring to it! LOL

I'm glad eveything seems to have worked out. A few Lucky people, some controversy to sell some papers, and hopefully third time's a charm for the launch.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

If any of you more diligent info seekers sees a good photo of the Nimbus with the final dial finish (textured was evidently proto) I would love to see it ---

Thanks


----------



## Kanadicken (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Riddim Driven said:


> If any of you more diligent info seekers sees a good photo of the Nimbus with the final dial finish (textured was evidently proto) I would love to see it ---
> 
> Thanks


That would be interesting. Based on this forum and Insta, I'd say the popularity is 1. Abyss (by a margin), 2. Pastel, 3. Yellow, 4. Grey (a distant 4). The lack of clarity on what the actuall grey will look like is hurting it here. I think it could be really good. I can imagine the GMT variant being really good with that extra "GMT" above the date and I'm hoping the GMT hand colour matches "Seaforth".


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Kanadicken said:


> That would be interesting. Based on this forum and Insta, I'd say the popularity is 1. Abyss (by a margin), 2. Pastel, 3. Yellow, 4. Grey (a distant 4). The lack of clarity on what the actuall grey will look like is hurting it here. I think it could be really good. I can imagine the GMT variant being really good with that extra "GMT" above the date and I'm hoping the GMT hand colour matches "Seaforth".


This is an old picture of the grey dial. Personally i dont think that the change of the texture of the dial will make this any less fabulous. I'm just not sure if the black bezel will over power the dial. Not interested in it as a ss bezel option.









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> This is an old picture of the grey dial. Personally i dont think that the change of the texture of the dial will make this any less fabulous. I'm just not sure if the black bezel will over power the dial. Not interested in it as a ss bezel option.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I like the neutrality of this particular variation. Feels like you could use the right strap to make it work in almost any context.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



RLextherobot said:


> I like the neutrality of this particular variation. Feels like you could use the right strap to make it work in almost any context.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Halios is the Nomos of micro brand watches. All 4 color choices have their charm. The gray at one time was my choice. I could say that about all the colors, which speaks to my main point.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Do the numbers on the sapphire bezels have a slight greenish tint to them in the flesh? Some pics they appear that way and others they don't.


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



mplsabdullah said:


> Do the numbers on the sapphire bezels have a slight greenish tint to them in the flesh? Some pics they appear that way and others they don't.


I believe it is a lumed bezel, if I remember correctly, which might be why they look green in some pictures.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



mplsabdullah said:


> Do the numbers on the sapphire bezels have a slight greenish tint to them in the flesh? Some pics they appear that way and others they don't.


For the series 1, yes they do have a greenish tint. But they match the hands and indicies which have a slight greenish tint too. Depending on the light they are in.

I can't speak for how they will look on the series 2 though.


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Can anyone enlighten me as to what a bot is? I gather it's some kind of robotic app that can choose the watch, add it to the cart, enter the billing, shipping and payment info and submit the order, all in the blink of an eye---and repeat the process before you or I are still choosing our preferred watch. But I guess my real question is, when is my order safe? When I've added my preferred watch to the Cart (assuming I fill out the required info in due course) or when I finally click Submit Order? Assuming the latter, couldn't any tech savvy person who only wants one watch still use a bot-like app to fill in all the required info and get to the Submit Order point way before I can? That's why I suspect that I and others like me are at a distinct disadvantage when ordering. Add to that the fact that I was unaware of Jason's posts on IG and was only getting info from the website and this thread. How could I expect to compete?


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



CHJ001 said:


> Can anyone enlighten me as to what a bot is? I gather it's some kind of robotic app that can choose the watch, add it to the cart, enter the billing, shipping and payment info and submit the order, all in the blink of an eye---and repeat the process before you or I are still choosing our preferred watch. But I guess my real question is, when is my order safe? When I've added my preferred watch to the Cart (assuming I fill out the required info in due course) or when I finally click Submit Order? Assuming the latter, couldn't any tech savvy person who only wants one watch still use a bot-like app to fill in all the required info and get to the Submit Order point way before I can? That's why I suspect that I and others like me are at a distinct disadvantage when ordering. Add to that the fact that I was unaware of Jason's posts on IG and was only getting info from the website and this thread. How could I expect to compete?


It's a major problem with online sales on limited items, and one for which there is no definite solution as of yet. This article about the bots people use to get limited sneaker releases is pretty enlightening:

https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/d33vpq/inside-the-wild-world-of-sneaker-buying-bots


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'm a Dirty 30 with an incoming Bahama 12-hr. Really loved the look of the sapphire with the Bahama, but my only justification for the purchase is the 12-hr bezel. The grey or blue with the stainless, to me, is the more obvious choice, but I cannot justify any blue-faced watch right now, with or without bezel, and I figure the grey with the stainless will get a bit washed out. I think the grey with plain bezel looks great, though. Plus, the Bahama might just be the pastel of v.1. Can't find it anywhere else...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Can we just create a baseline that Halios' primary method to communicate with the enthusiast community is Instagram?

Why does he do that as opposed to using his web page. You will have to ask him.

My guess is that IG is fast, cheap, easy to use, self formatting, visually attractive, and allows for nearly instantaneous feedback.

Social media has been a thing for what.......the last 5 years....at least? It isnt going anywhere. Chances are that more and more companies will be using social media as a way to interact with their most passionate customers. Sort of the way of the world.

Ive just heard so much whining about Halios' use of IG to communicate in the last couple of weeks. If you arent on IG, then thats life, you win some you lose some. I dont shop on Black Friday and I'm sure i miss out on some fantastic deals.....thats cool, i get to sleep. (Funny that if you were an IG follower you were probably not part of the Dirty Thirty, but again thats just life)

Jason's use if IG has not been a secret if you have followed the brand for any period of time. Heck if you have followed this thread you will have seen dozens of pictures posted about the Seaforth from IG.

Whether you choose to participate in social media going forward is your choice just as it is Halios' choice to do it. Sometimes two independent choices dont line up.

I'm not defending Halios here. This is really a criticism of the entitlement attutude i am reading in this thread.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Thanks RLex. Very Interesting (trying to sound like Arte Johnson from Laugh-In). So if a person had a "certain set of skills" (trying to sound like Liam Neeson from Taken, he could fashion his own bot to order his Halios and gain a big advantage over the rest of us.


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



CHJ001 said:


> Thanks RLex. Very Interesting (trying to sound like Arte Johnson from Laugh-In). So if a person had a "certain set of skills" (trying to sound like Liam Neeson from Taken, he could fashion his own bot to order his Halios and gain a big advantage over the rest of us.


Haha, if you had those skills you would get a bot and make 20k each yeezy drop reselling sneakers. Getting in on a Halios release would be the least of your worries.

I hate what bots have done to the fashion industry, and has made me 100% walk away from the sneaker community. I really hope it doesn't become a thing in watches, and it was sad to see in this round of trying to purchase a Seaforth.

Thankfully I was on the forum and saw people getting their Seaforth and was fortunate enough to become a member of the "dirty 30" or "lucky 30" So I was able to beat the bot this time. But I have taken so many "L's" in the sneaker game I quit.


----------



## solstice15 (Oct 9, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



CHJ001 said:


> Thanks RLex. Very Interesting (trying to sound like Arte Johnson from Laugh-In). So if a person had a "certain set of skills" (trying to sound like Liam Neeson from Taken, he could fashion his own bot to order his Halios and gain a big advantage over the rest of us.


Yes, theoretically. There were some people who said that their choice went out of stock while they were entering payment info, so we can assume that the watches aren't reserved when added to cart, only when order is submitted. 
A couple of simple/completely above board ways to compete are to be sure to use a browser with auto-form fill so all of your personal (non-payment) can be auto populated with 1-2 clicks (then you just quickly proofread to make sure it filled correctly). Also, for payment you can either use paypal (have it pre logged in) or have your credit card number copied and ready to be pasted.

---
Also part of the "lucky/dirty" thirty! First choice was 12hr pastel, but wound up with my very close second pastel fixed which I'm starting to like more than the bezeled versions after looking at a bunch of pictures. First discovered this watch while browsing one of the daily wruw threads a couple months ago.


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'm not sure I even know what a browser is. I use Mozilla Firefox. Is that my "browser"? If it is, I searched for a few minutes and found nothing called "auto form-fill".

I am also one of the "dirty 30". I only got lucky because after the Day 1 shutdown there was a notice posted on the website that there would be a restart on the following day. So I was relying on the website to find out what was going on. I must have been one of the first to order, because I then went straight to this thread and was the first to post that I had ordered a watch. As far as IG goes, if I saw it mentioned in this thread, I ignored it because I had no clue what they were talking about. Now that I know about IG, and have looked at the posts there, I still ignore most of it because it mostly makes no sense to me. I tune out whenever I see a "hashtag". People seem to communicate in Greek. I see people posting short phrases that make no sense. They seem to be replying to someone else, but for the life of me I can't figure out who or what they are responding to.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

^ LOL. If you don't know what a "browser" is (hint: yes, it's Firefox for you) then you're not going to understand social media.

#cantteachanolddognewtricks

#youngstersthesedays

#getoffmylawn


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

AndrwTNT, these are for you ! And anyone else who would care to enjoy...
































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> AndrwTNT, these are for you ! And anyone else who would care to enjoy...


Oh yessss... Now that's what I'm talkin about ;D


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Hey Boatswain, is that a PhenomeNATO strap? If so, did you cut off the bottom part of it?

Great photos, by the way!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

It is indeed the PhenomeNATO.

I did chop off the bottom flap. I am not a fan of the bulk of a traditional NATO setup, especially on a svelte watch like the sea forth. Somewhere way back in this thread i think i posted pictures before and after the surgery.

Its a good pairing i think and the blue of the phenomenATO works well with the series 1 sunburst blue but i imagine it will be superb with the series 2 abyss blue. Thin for a NATO, though not as thin as the Eulit perlon but nice and smooth and well finished, pretty classy as far as NATOs go.

(And thank you!)


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Cool! I'll have to try it out! You rock!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



AndrwTNT said:


> Oh yessss... Now that's what I'm talkin about ;D


I thought you might like those!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Tanjecterly said:


> Cool! I'll have to try it out! You rock!


Happy to help.

Let me know if anything else would be helpful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Anyone know what the deal is with Shopify? Do we need an account prior to ordering?

Also I had a look on the Shopify site and apparently you can start a trial, but after the 14 days is over do you need to start paying a fee?


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*



vexXed said:


> Anyone know what the deal is with Shopify? Do we need an account prior to ordering?
> 
> Also I had a look on the Shopify site and apparently you can start a trial, but after the 14 days is over do you need to start paying a fee?


Shopify is a shopping cart service/module for websites. Lots of small, medium and large e-commerce site use Shopify as their shopping cart.

As a person (consumer) interested in buying Watch from Halios, you don't need to setup account in Shopify. Setting up an account with Shopify is for Shopify customers, e.g. website/e-commerce owners.

Once Jason integrates Shopify into Halios website, when you are on the shopping page the URL might be Shopify.halios.com/seaforth or not. The key is when Shopify hosts the shopping pages; they can handle thousands of transactions per second.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



ten13th said:


> Shopify is a shopping cart service/module for websites. Lots of small, medium and large e-commerce site use Shopify as their shopping cart.
> 
> As a person (consumer) interested in buying Watch from Halios, you don't need to setup account in Shopify. Setting up an account with Shopify is for Shopify custumers, e.g. website/e-commerce owners.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the explanation, that makes more sense. I hope it can handle what is coming.


----------



## ranonranonarat (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

i was thinking about the abyss blue on steel bezel then on launch day i thought about abyss on sapphire instead. i've never owned a steel bezel before and am looking for opinions on the 12 hour bezel or the dive bezel on steel. any opinions on these variations?


----------



## Kanadicken (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



hwa said:


> I'm a Dirty 30 with an incoming Bahama 12-hr. Really loved the look of the sapphire with the Bahama, but my only justification for the purchase is the 12-hr bezel. The grey or blue with the stainless, to me, is the more obvious choice, but I cannot justify any blue-faced watch right now, with or without bezel, and I figure the grey with the stainless will get a bit washed out. I think the grey with plain bezel looks great, though. Plus, the Bahama might just be the pastel of v.1. Can't find it anywhere else...


Haha, love that dirty 30 is catching on! Yes I totally agree that Bahamma is the new Pastel. I'm one of the "euro-trashers (?)" who ordered from Forasec. I got my first choice, abyss 12h, but my second and third choice were Bahama 12 and Bahamma Steel Dive. I had totally forgoten what my choices were and when I saw I wasn't getting a Bahamma I definately had a bit of an "dang it" moment. Really wanted a 12h steel bezel and I thought the date "worked" better on the abyss dial, that was my motivation origanally, but that yellow. It's so deep, so warm. All the other yellow watches I've seen seem so pale in comparisson.


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Kanadicken said:


> that yellow. It's so deep, so warm. All the other yellow watches I've seen seem so pale in comparisson.


well felt description ! yeah its warmth is inside, this makes it more than a "summer watch"


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Funny story actually. After the website crashed on the first day, I decided it wasn't worth the trouble to stay up late a second night (it was midnight at my place), so I just slept through the entire ****storm. Some weird dream woke me up 2 hrs later, I took a quick look at Jason's instagram and saw some recent comments that their orders got through, so I got myself a dirty 30, all this while still being half asleep. It wasn't until the next day that I really went through the instagram post and mygawd, coming back to his instagram got me like:









It was like some next level yeezy boost x supreme x gucci x LV made with meteorite self lacing limited edition sneaker drop kind of mess. Still, i got my 12 hr abyss blue, so no complaints right there. Was hoping to get a watch to wear on occasions where i could really use some extra luck (think of it as a lucky charm or something), seems like this one will do just fine. Gotta ask though, while the bahama looks great on the wrist, how does one reasonably pull off a bright yellow watch without having it look out of place with...well, the rest of your body?


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



deepfriedicecubes said:


> Gotta ask though, while the bahama looks great on the wrist, how does one reasonably pull off a bright yellow watch without having it look out of place with...well, the rest of your body?











(I'm joking btw)


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I am a one of the "Dirty 30" too - though I am a very clean boy, I wash behind my ears and everything!

Wondering how many of the 30 are on here? - it almost sounds like there is more than 30


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

For those in the US and managed to get 2 during the first round, did you have to pay any fees? Or were they sent separately and thus were below $700 each?


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jsj11 said:


> Wondering how many of the 30 are on here? - it almost sounds like there is more than 30


I think it just seems that way. I'm guessing that a very high percentage of the 30 have posted here since last Friday.


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Based on the population of this thread, there seems to be a few more than 30 "Dirty 30".


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jsj11 said:


> I am a one of the "Dirty 30" too - though I am a very clean boy, I wash behind my ears and everything!
> 
> Wondering how many of the 30 are on here? - it almost sounds like there is more than 30


I did some calculations myself before Jason's post about there being less than 30, and I came to just a little over 20 from who had vocalized their success on IG and this thread. Since then I've noticed a few newer posts so 30 or under still seems right although it may seem like more.


----------



## dan86 (Jul 12, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I am in the dirty 30 but I emailed Jason requesting to cancel my order for the yellow with 12 hr steel bezel. Had my reasons to cancel. But that's one more yellow that's on the market.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



AndrwTNT said:


> I did some calculations myself before Jason's post about there being less than 30, and I came to just a little over 20 from who had vocalized their success on IG and this thread. Since then I've noticed a few newer posts so 30 or under still seems right although it may seem like more.


And some of those folks (like me!) are undoubtedly present here and on IG.


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Little reason not to trust Jason's estimate, just find it funny that the perception is higher than 30. Maybe Dirty 27 didn't sound as good.


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



deepfriedicecubes said:


> Gotta ask though, while the bahama looks great on the wrist, how does one reasonably pull off a bright yellow watch without having it look out of place with...well, the rest of your body?


I had the same thought prior to the pre-order. I loved the way the yellow looked in the photos and for a good long time I thought it would be my one and only choice.

However I started picturing where it would fit into my life, and the scenarios were very limited to say the least. So after much deliberation I decided Pastel was a better option for my personal situation. A very unique, uplifting color, yet still subtle enough to fit into my regular day to day desk diving life.

Despite all that, I know I will still sit here envying all the people who post the photos of their bahama yellows once they're out in the wild. I look forward to seeing them in the coming months!


----------



## dan86 (Jul 12, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



zaratsu said:


> I had the same thought prior to the pre-order. I loved the way the yellow looked in the photos and for a good long time I thought it would be my one and only choice.
> 
> However I started picturing where it would fit into my life, and the scenarios were very limited to say the least. So after much deliberation I decided Pastel was a better option for my personal situation. A very unique, uplifting color, yet still subtle enough to fit into my regular day to day desk diving life.
> 
> Despite all that, I know I will still sit here envying all the people who post the photos of their bahama yellows once they're out in the wild. I look forward to seeing them in the coming months!


When I ordered the yellow, I wanted it as a weekend / beach /generally a fun watch.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

My dateless black SF and made in USSR Vostok of my grandpa who passed in 2000. 
Few months ago i saw grandma wearing them saying something was wrong with the spring, and after I took it to service she left me these watches in remembrance.
There are hundred scratches on the glass, hard to imagine how the glass survived after all. Somehow i know he loved these watches, so now I keep them on a visually open place and sometimes try them on the wrist. Dark red dial with golden case seems colorful from distance but suddenly is appealing to me on the wrist, so I think to wear them sometimes


----------



## Toni Crouton (Dec 5, 2015)

Hi guys,

my first post here. As a vivid Seaforth fan, I re-activated my abandoned account and wanted to stop just lurking. 

First of all, congrats to all of the lucky/dirty 30.
So cool, that Jason validated thide purchases. 

I've had a microbrand watch before (Eza Sealander) but this craze about the Seaforth is something else. Note, that I'm not in the sneaker game, where it has been mentioned to get crazy as well. 

Anyway, I'm on team FORaSEC, as I'm in. Europe. 
I'm hoping for... guess what... the GMT Abyss. 

Anyway, take it easy and cheers from Germany. 
IG @daniels_watches


----------



## Toni Crouton (Dec 5, 2015)

Just wanted to add:

I've seen many complaints here about how Jason handles certain things, such as not providing enough ought pictures in the different configurations, not being clear on when ordering will open and the latest thing with the crash of the site.. 

He is a passionate dude.... only ONE dude who does everything, from marketing, product development to procurement and distribution...that is quite... don't even know the right word...amazing / awesome / overwhelming... you name it. 

I've only had the brand on my radar for 2 years or so, but from what I've heard and got from direct interaction with him and Stephan from FORaSEC, he is a stand-up guy. Stephan too, by the way. 

We all should cut him some slack when it comes to certain issues. 
Of course it would have been nice to have pics of all color/bezel combinations... but it is what I'd is... and it is still awesome. 

Other thought:
I find Instagram very inefficient as a main communication tool (I've seen Jason a swerve the same questions over and over again).
Respect to him that he takes the time to respond to so many questions. 
But it is very time consuming.

Cheers from Germany 
IG @daniels_watches


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



RLextherobot said:


> I like the neutrality of this particular variation. Feels like you could use the right strap to make it work in almost any context.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Reminds me of my Glycine, kinda


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Toni Crouton said:


> (...)
> I find Instagram very inefficient as a main communication tool (I've seen Jason a swerve the same questions over and over again).
> Respect to him that he takes the time to respond to so many questions.
> But it is very time consuming.


Agree 100%

Early on people told Jason to put up a simple grid of what would be available... but for some reason he never did.

This colour, That Bezel combination = done

It could have been one post to IG + the same static image on his website.

It would definitely have saved HIM time, and it would also have saved US time from having to *read* that crap over... and over.

Maybe he likes the engagement - do people feel more involved if they have to ask questions, and the owner replies?
vs simply just getting all the information up front?

Are the replies that the posts generate significant?
i.e.
Do replies count as points on IG posts, so if he gets X00 replies to a post, then he gets more Instagram cred and his post features more highly?
Hmmm... that will tick me off if that is the case and it is a deliberate choice on his part

Aside:
My favourite are brands on IG who just dump pictures there, but fail to respond to any user questions at all.
Like it's a billboard on the highway. "Don't ask the billboard a question"


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



deepfriedicecubes said:


> Gotta ask though, while the bahama looks great on the wrist, how does one reasonably pull off a bright yellow watch without having it look out of place with...well, the rest of your body?


First you should better be a cool dude, because the thing is ultracool and regarding the outfit: Unless it's total beachwear (style doesn't matter here, it's all summer anyway) or you're suntanned with a white shirt, this is a watch for blue-jeans and it will benefit from contrasts - green and blue and also red shirts or T-shirts and of course grey and black will also work. Or on the other extreme a Hawaian shirt, something 'loud' or eccentric I mean.

But nothing in between for me. Here the guy on the left shows how to not wear the Bahama Seaforth, at least if you ask me:






At 3:10 the part with the Seaforth begins.

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



redhed18 said:


> Agree 100%
> 
> Aside:
> My favourite are brands on IG who just dump pictures there, but fail to respond to any user questions at all.
> Like it's a billboard on the highway. "Don't ask the billboard a question"


You are missing the point. The billboard is both the question and the answer. It's all about the unattainable sense of luxury that you will feel once you acquire this particular piece. The mystery just adds allure.

Jason on the other hand readily responds to questions on IG. He's made it clear that he's not a fan of people talking about being part of the dirty 30 for instance. And I respect that.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I've been thinking about the final grey dial, I'm imagining something like this









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Tanjecterly said:


> Jason on the other hand readily responds to questions on IG. He's made it clear that he's not a fan of people talking about being part of the dirty 30 for instance. And I respect that.


Honestly until this moment it didn't occur to me that it could be perceived as gloating by some of the upset folks.

Maybe just laying back in the cut while the rest of the release plays out is advisable.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



oldfatherthames said:


> First you should better be a cool dude, because the thing is ultracool and regarding the outfit: Unless it's total beachwear (style doesn't matter here, it's all summer anyway) or you're suntanned with a white shirt, this is a watch for blue-jeans and it will benefit from contrasts - green and blue and also red shirts or T-shirts and of course grey and black will also work. Or on the other extreme a Hawaian shirt, something 'loud' or eccentric I mean.
> 
> But nothing in between for me. Here the guy on the left shows how to not wear the Bahama Seaforth, at least if you ask me:
> 
> ...


I watched the video. I think he made at least one big mistake in that he said this movement is Miyota. I know the gen 1 Seaforth used it but gen 2 has ETA movement. To me that makes a big difference and price isn't really reflecting Swiss movement upgrade from gen 1 to 2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



RLextherobot said:


> Honestly until this moment it didn't occur to me that it could be perceived as gloating by some of the upset folks.
> 
> Maybe just laying back in the cut while the rest of the release plays out is probably advisable.


I really want to meet one of those who have missed the short time slot when the sale was open, who would not have jumped on the chance! 

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

well he cleaerly halted the sale, and the way it appears most of those who got in knew he canceled it but still went about trying to purchase it, It put Jason in a tough spot.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Tanjecterly said:


> You are missing the point. The billboard is both the question and the answer. It's all about the unattainable sense of luxury that you will feel once you acquire this particular piece. The mystery just adds allure.


lol, appreciated this one, I'll keep it in mind next time! 



Tanjecterly said:


> Jason on the other hand readily responds to questions on IG.


Yes his responsiveness is certainly commendable, just that some of us think he wastes his time when he could do it it more efficiently (and it would be _trivial_ - no cost / no time - to have done as suggested). Baffling. Answer the important questions, not the same ones 100 times.



Tanjecterly said:


> He's made it clear that he's not a fan of people talking about being part of the dirty 30 for instance. And I respect that.


Nothing to say here, wasn't something that I was touching on at all.
Didn't buy, didn't care. Just here with the popcorn...
Hoping for a documentary! ;-)
cheers


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



JLS36 said:


> well he cleaerly halted the sale, and the way it appears most of those who got in knew he canceled it but still went about trying to purchase it, It put Jason in a tough spot.


Not to be defensive, but I had no idea what was going on when it appeared that the site was live for orders. I saw some folks say on this thread they were ordering, I went and ordered. I had no idea whether he had ironed out his issues and reopened the site or what. Honestly getting a little weary of people assigning duplicitous motives when none were present.

I think I'll make this my last word on the matter until these ship. Peace out y'all!


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



RLextherobot said:


> Not to be defensive, but I had no idea what was going on when it appeared that the site was live for orders. I saw some folks say on this thread they were ordering, I went and ordered. I had no idea whether he had ironed out his issues and reopened the site or what. Honestly getting a little weary of people assigning duplicitous motives when none were present.
> 
> I think I'll make this my last word on the matter until these ship. Peace out y'all!


I agree with you 100%. I too was able to order and had absolutely no idea he called it off! How would I?? I don't participate in any social media and wasn't even reading this thread because I was trying to get one! I don't appreciate the assumption I was being nefarious or chicanery on my end!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



oldfatherthames said:


> I really want to meet one of those who have missed the short time slot when the sale was open, who would not have jumped on the chance!
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


I think you are probably right, but more than a few have said they loaded the cart and did not click "Buy", feeling guilty I guess. My guess is 95% make the purchase though.


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Just watched a video on Worn and Wound's Wind Up New York event. If you watch the video linked below, you'll see the reviewer dedicates a few minutes to the Halios booth. What I've realized is any person who got in on the Abyss Blue is very lucky. Absolutely stunning dial. Also, the Abyss Blue GMT with sapphire bezel might be the Micro Brand Watch of the Year, if such an award existed. Skip to 4:37 if you want to cut to the chase.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



1165dvd said:


> Just watched a video on Worn and Wound's Wind Up New York event. If you watch the video linked below, you'll see the reviewer dedicates a few minutes to the Halios booth. What I've realized is any person who got in on the Abyss Blue is very lucky. Absolutely stunning dial. Also, the Abyss Blue GMT with sapphire bezel might be the Micro Brand Watch of the Year, if such an award existed. Skip to 4:37 if you want to cut to the chase.


If I may be permitted to say, but seriously- Holee Cr$p.

It's one thing to see pictures, but the video is a lot more illuminating.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Agreed! Super helpful video!

That Abyss Blue is what i have been searching for. Deep and rich.

Also it made the date appear to work better, for me anyhow.

Fingers crossed...


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

As much as I love dive bezels the smooth bezel is just so classy


----------



## Kanadicken (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Is that a mod or photo shop?


----------



## Kanadicken (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



RLextherobot said:


> Honestly until this moment it didn't occur to me that it could be perceived as gloating by some of the upset folks.
> 
> Maybe just laying back in the cut while the rest of the release plays out is advisable.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I guess if you look at it from Jason's perspective, it's also a reminder that his launch f'd up. I do agree that if I saw the chance, weather hearing about it on insta or in this thread, I definately would have pulled the trigger.


----------



## GZee88 (Mar 2, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Have any of the 'Lucky-Thirty' watches been shipped yet... received?


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



JLS36 said:


> well he cleaerly halted the sale, and the way it appears most of those who got in knew he canceled it but still went about trying to purchase it, It put Jason in a tough spot.


I had no idea the sale was halted...I don't follow IG so I just thought the site was fixed so I ordered. Had he cancelled my order I would have accepted it with out any complaint. I would have gotten over it in about 2 seconds. It's only a watch and I have more important things to worry about. Lots more other watches out there that I would have been just as happy to purchase that are on my wish list.

Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



GZee88 said:


> Have any of the 'Lucky-Thirty' watches been shipped yet... received?


The original ship date was to be the week of February 5. Jason has not given any reason to think the "lucky" orders will ship separately from the rest.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I know it's a bit early, but I am tired of reading about bots, so what dials would you like to see for series 3?

Personally I'd love the texture/graininess of the pastel, but in a charcoal grey or deep blue, like the stowa prodiver, paired with brushed indexes and hands, like on the MWW 62MAS:










Unlikely, I know, since there have already been 3 blues, but a boy can dream. I find the glossy dials a bit too glossy (have the black series 1).

What about you?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I got up twice at 3am for the aborted Seaforth ii launch. Quite frustrated really but i was fortuitous to come across this on local ebay for a good price last weekend.

Enjoying this now while i wait for the Seaforth GMT release.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jlawjj said:


> I watched the video. I think he made at least one big mistake in that he said this movement is Miyota. I know the gen 1 Seaforth used it but gen 2 has ETA movement. To me that makes a big difference and price isn't really reflecting Swiss movement upgrade from gen 1 to 2
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy to have the ETA in the Seaforth2, but not sure it's actually an upgrade, even if perceived to be so.

Folks like to think the St Pauli Girl is hand-assembling their ETA movements, as opposed to some hairy dude in lederhosen, as if the Japanese who make Miyota are unable to build quality components that rival or exceed the Swiss. This trope is tired, unsubstantiated, and flat wrong.

By all the accounts I've seen, the Miyota 9015 outperforms the ETA 2824 by pretty much every measure. The principal difference is the number of years they've been in service. It's great the ETA is the benchmark for workhorse movements, but then again, it's design hasn't changed in decades. The 9015 sought to improve on the 2824, and in the years since its release, I haven't seen any indication that it's superior specs don't hold up. I've got ETAs and Miyotas. The Miyotas work; the ETAs have been repaired at one time or another. YMMV.

In terms of repair, people point out that it's probably cheaper to replace the Miyota than to repair it. How is that a downside, though? A new movement for about $80, as opposed to $200 for a service? The ETA would cost more to replace, which is why the cost of service is important...

People want what they want, and I've got no beef with that. But if the ETA truly is better by some measurable fact than the Miyota, I'd like to see evidence of it.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



hwa said:


> Happy to have the ETA in the Seaforth2, but not sure it's actually an upgrade, even if perceived to be so.
> 
> Folks like to think the St Pauli Girl is hand-assembling their ETA movements, as opposed to some hairy dude in lederhosen, as if the Japanese who make Miyota are unable to build quality components that rival or exceed the Swiss. This trope is tired, unsubstantiated, and flat wrong.
> 
> ...


Only advantage is the date that changes instantly with a distinct "click" at midnight and the movement is much less noisy than the 9015. The 9015 is also relatively ugly and looks unrefined compared to a 2824 but in a non-display caseback, this is not relevant.

Other than these two "advantages", I agree with your points.

Never had a 9015 fail prematurely on me. They are really bulletproof. I had a few failures and duds since 2013:

-2 times a ETA 2824 failed without any warning.

-One 7s26 in a Orange Monster (only 2 years old) died suddenly, no drops, a real safe queen...

-One NH35 died in a Karlskrona Baltic Shield after a couple of months without reason.

Only movements I never had any issues with it are 8200 series Miyota and 9015. I had about 20 watches combines with these 2 movements and will gladly pay the same price to get a 9015 vs an ETA 2824. Helson charges 100$ extra for the same watch with a 2824 vs a 9015....I'll take the 9015 any day of the week.

Also, worth mentioning, I had a few Seagull branded watches and a few Seagull movements (ST2130 and a few others). Rock solid and no issues, most of them were almost COSC accurate too!

Cheers

Seb

Envoyé de mon WAS-L03T en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



hwa said:


> Happy to have the ETA in the Seaforth2, but not sure it's actually an upgrade, even if perceived to be so.
> ........
> People want what they want, and I've got no beef with that. But if the ETA truly is better by some measurable fact than the Miyota, I'd like to see evidence of it.


I disliked the noise and extra motion caused by the free spinning rotor due to its one directional winding design...... no quibble with its performance or reliability.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Earl Grey said:


> I know it's a bit early, but I am tired of reading about bots, so what dials would you like to see for series 3?


I'd like a blue gilt version, no date, 3 hander, with matching sapphire bezel

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Earl Grey said:


> I know it's a bit early, but I am tired of reading about bots, so what dials would you like to see for series 3?
> Personally I'd love the texture/graininess of the pastel, but in a charcoal grey or deep blue, like the stowa prodiver, paired with brushed indexes and hands, like on the MWW 62MAS:
> Unlikely, I know, since there have already been 3 blues, but a boy can dream. I find the glossy dials a bit too glossy (have the black series 1).
> 
> What about you?


NO Date GMT , SS smooth bezel, SS handset, orange GMT arrow with indigo dial..... ?


----------



## Bird-man (May 19, 2017)

I suppose it’s a bit off the wall, but I might like to see the Seaforth in a very dark red dial. The Lew & Huey Orthos II comes to mind as an example of the idea.


----------



## ike-k (Jan 24, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Hello current and future owners of Halios Seaforth! Though I've been lurking for more than few years this is my first post here.

I've preordered Gloss Blue Rotating Steel Elapsed Time from FORaSEC and though I originally requested fixed bezel version I'm very excited as all the different versions are equally great looking...

My question is that are there general consensus of what is the best fitting oyster style bracelet for Seaforth? (other than the Ginault which is hard to get)


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

GEN III? With thw Seaforth's new-vintage look, an anodized stainless steal bezel insert seems like a natural fit to me. And I'm thinking 90's Seamaster Wavey Blue Dial for the dial color. Not overly saturated blue. More of a grayish-ocean blue. My .02

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Can we make predictions for Series 3 yet? Ok.
I predict a purple dial. I know he said he couldn't do it for series 2, but he did not say it was impossible.
I also predict a green dial. Each of these colors would look great with the black sapphire bezel.
You would eventually end up with a rainbow of Halios Seaforth divers. Beautiful.


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

this is what I wanted ! and dark green as well



Bird-man said:


> I suppose it's a bit off the wall, but I might like to see the Seaforth in a very dark red dial.


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

^^ A pastel green mockup i did like a year ago on page 25 i believe, a relaxing minty mint :roll::


----------



## lmarino1 (Jun 20, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Really digging the mint with the black hands, you don't see that tone on too many watches


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Boo on those pastels -- The Nimbus is the most beautiful color really. . ;-)

On another note. Google Seaforth Nimbus & you can rent mini-bus in the UK -- or get a job as a driver. Now that ain't half bad mate!


----------



## Bird-man (May 19, 2017)

SuperP said:


> ^^ A pastel green mockup i did like a year ago on page 25 i believe, a relaxing minty mint
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooo.


----------



## PJitz (Feb 14, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'd love a no date GMT with the textured grey dial, but I'll settle for a 3-hander


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



ConfusedOne said:


> Can we make predictions for Series 3 yet? Ok.
> I predict a purple dial. I know he said he couldn't do it for series 2, but he did not say it was impossible.
> I also predict a green dial. Each of these colors would look great with the black sapphire bezel.
> You would eventually end up with a rainbow of Halios Seaforth divers. Beautiful.


Purple?









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



1165dvd said:


> Purple?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking of something a little closer to this.


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



ConfusedOne said:


> I was thinking of something a little closer to this.


Gotcha. Better. I guess I never thought I'd like pastel blue neither.

Rolex made it work.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



1165dvd said:


> Gotcha. Better. I guess I never thought I'd like pastel blue neither.
> 
> Rolex made it work.
> 
> ...


Mint? Purple? Am I the only one who likes the boring subtle colors on the Seaforth? 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



1165dvd said:


> Gotcha. Better. I guess I never thought I'd like pastel blue neither.
> 
> Rolex made it work.
> 
> ...


----------



## solstice15 (Oct 9, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I can get behind the mint or some other green (hulk submariner, Green Oris 65), but purple's utility would be fairly limited (coming from a guy that owns/occasional wears purple pants)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Black, Blue, White and grey for me. Versatile and classy. One day maybe i will branch out further...

I know, i am boring.


----------



## DrFidget (May 14, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I posted this mock-up in the round 2 speculation thread a few months ago. Would love to see a 60's pistachio dial.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Interesting tidbit about production numbers buried in the muck and mire of IG:

[email protected] it's not a competitive advantage thing, but I do choose not to disclose production numbers. They are small runs, and there are not many per batch. Putting a number out there would be potentially putting a spotlight on how scarce they are, or how "limited" they might appear to be, which is not a conversation I want started.

[email protected] Jason doesn't feel like disclosing the numbers.

So there you go. We can only ever guess from serial numbers what the total is. I wonder if the serial numbers for the Seaforth series 2 will start back at 001 or carry on from series 1?

My best guess based on not much:
Series 1 - 300
Series 2 - 600

Very interesting a lot of brands try to build hype and demand by having limited numbers of say 500 and proudly announcing it. You can sometimes see them sitting over a year later. Looks great when you announce the number and they disappear less so when they hang around over time. Halios has clearly chosen the other tack. I am glad that at least they are serialized even if the total series runs aren't disclosed.

I am easy. Just another element to add to the intrigue of the Seaforth. ?.♂

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toni Crouton (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Yeah, I'd be interestes as well how many are out there.
On other limieted edition models I've seen that folks post their numbers ti see which is the highest on.
Has anyone done that here yet?



boatswain said:


> Interesting tidbit about production numbers buried in the muck and mire of IG:
> 
> [email protected] it's not a competitive advantage thing, but I do choose not to disclose production numbers. They are small runs, and there are not many per batch. Putting a number out there would be potentially putting a spotlight on how scarce they are, or how "limited" they might appear to be, which is not a conversation I want started.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kanadicken (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Toni Crouton said:


> Yeah, I'd be interestes as well how many are out there.
> On other limieted edition models I've seen that folks post their numbers ti see which is the highest on.
> Has anyone done that here yet?


That's a good question. I definately don't think I've seen a 300+ number in any photos, could be misremembering though. I wonder though, is it one set of numbers for all the seaforths, or is it a seperate number series for each colour? each combination set-up?


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I've seen serial number like 430 or 460 and few about 350. Guessing first series production number was not more than 500, but many people do not appear in web showing their watches, so we feel like there were less made


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Generally speaking 1st run MOQ for cases are typically 300. But most micros buy out the full MOQ even if they only intend to sell 150 on the first run.....so that the factory doesn't sell their case to someone else. Don't know how it works for 2ndband 3rd runs.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I am not sure what Halios' policy is but I asked a couple other micros what their policy on spares and replacements is and been told by a couple that they retain 10% for service needs.


----------



## Kanadicken (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

So maybe 550 in the first run with 50 held for service needs? That's really not many watches


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Kanadicken said:


> So maybe 550 in the first run with 50 held for service needs? That's really not many watches


What really goes wrong with the cases, hands, dial, or glass that isn't abuse or wear and tear.

I doubt 10% defects make it through the factory QC and Halios' secodary QC. I bet its closer to 1%.

Movements are easier to source and more likely to need repair/replacement

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

What's with the shallow crown

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



bmdaia said:


> What's with the shallow crown
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


whats with the swollen head?


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Here's the latest from Jason on the new ordering time:

UPDATE #2 (January 26, 2018): Site migration to the Shopify platform is progressing quite swimmingly. *Orders for the Puck and Seaforth will open up on Monday, January 29 at 3PM Pacific (Vancouver) time.* This is 6PM Eastern time in the Americas, midnight in most of Europe, 7AM in most of Asia, and quite happily, a leisurely 10AM or thereabouts in Oceania.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Just trying to make the purple Rolex disappear from the thread preview:










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Does anyone know if we can pay using credit card or does he only accept PayPal? It's US credit card.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solstice15 (Oct 9, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



EA-Sport said:


> Does anyone know if we can pay using credit card or does he only accept PayPal? It's US credit card.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The previous website accepted both


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

he said paypal is accepted.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



EA-Sport said:


> Does anyone know if we can pay using credit card or does he only accept PayPal? It's US credit card.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Accepting credit cards directly is an advertised feature of Shopify Payments, so it would be surprising if that was not an option on his new site.


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

3pm is the MOST INCONVENIENT time he could have picked. Probably means I'm out on Round 3. Good Luck to everyone on Monday.


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Sure, a nice leisurely 10 AM rollout for the Aussies. They'll be drinking Fosters and having crumpets with vegemite for breakfast in the cool of the morning. But what about the poor "stan" people. The Afghans and the Uzbeks, not to mention the Kazakhs and the Turkmens. It'll be 3 in the morning for Pete's sake and those yurts don't have central heating you know.


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



CHJ001 said:


> Sure, a nice leisurely 10 AM rollout for the Aussies. They'll be drinking Fosters and having crumpets with vegemite for breakfast in the cool of the morning. But what about the poor "stan" people. The Afghans and the Uzbeks, not to mention the Kazakhs and the Turkmens. It'll be 3 in the morning for Pete's sake and those yurts don't have central heating you know.


Afghan sleep lives matter!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

6pm EST is not laughing matter either.

The wife will want to know why I'm madly clicking on the computer screen like an RTS game from the old days instead of helping prepare dinner and making sure that the kids do their homework.

Oh, the humanity!


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Think these times were strategic for minimizing site volume in the US?


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jgibbs3 said:


> Think these times were strategic for minimizing site volume in the US?


No.


----------



## Sirbusman (Oct 11, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jgibbs3 said:


> 3pm is the MOST INCONVENIENT time he could have picked. Probably means I'm out on Round 3. Good Luck to everyone on Monday.


Shot him a email if you r in Vancouver. I guess. Just my guess he may organize a local pick up time instead? ? 3pm is not an advantage for us in 604. I keep it positive 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I thought he was going to do Saturday.

He clearly is trying to be considerate though. Can't please everyone.

I think a lot of companies would just do what suited them.

This is also just a crazy situation now!

Best of luck all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

That's 7 PM AST (Atlantic) in Halifax and that conflicts with Jeopardy. Number 1 Canadian, Alex Trebekistan, won't be thrilled with this launch time either.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

^^^ I think you can spare a few seconds from Jeopardy. That's all it will take. <rimshot>


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



CHJ001 said:


> That's 7 PM AST (Atlantic) in Halifax and that conflicts with Jeopardy. Number 1 Canadian, Alex Trebekistan, won't be thrilled with this launch time either.


I take offence as a Canadian to this. Geddy Lee is the numero uno Canuck. Number 2 is Bieber

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

According to Google, Canada has 36.29 million people. That makes Bieber number 36,290,000.


----------



## ranonranonarat (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

ahhhh 7am asia time, just in time to rush my order in before rushing to work in the rush hour traffic.


----------



## GZee88 (Mar 2, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

When will Justin be putting-up the ordering site with the models, specs, options, etc?...


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Quicksilver said:


> I take offence as a Canadian to this. Geddy Lee is the numero uno Canuck. Number 2 is Bieber
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I wouldn't be too proud of Bieber!


----------



## solstice15 (Oct 9, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



GZee88 said:


> When will Justin be putting-up the ordering site with the models, specs, options, etc?...


Justin's site has been up for years, just click the shop link at the top

Justin Bieber ? Purpose Available Now


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



CHJ001 said:


> According to Google, Canada has 36.29 million people. That makes Bieber number 36,290,000.


He is an American now. Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'm curious but not curious enough to click. Does Justin Bieber's webshop sell mop top wigs?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



GZee88 said:


> When will Justin be putting-up the ordering site with the models, specs, options, etc?...


I see what you did here.b-)


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

- Just logged in to see if there's anything new. 
- Saw 10 posts about Justin Bieber
- Ooookayyy back to sales corner then :-d


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Quicksilver said:


> He is an American now. Enjoy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We don't want the punk!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



poisonwazthecure said:


> Afghan sleep lives matter!


Where's that dislike button...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Quicksilver said:


> He is an American now. Enjoy!


Exhibit A in favor of border walls.


----------



## Sirbusman (Oct 11, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Quicksilver said:


> I take offence as a Canadian to this. Geddy Lee is the numero uno Canuck. Number 2 is Bieber
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I though number 2 is Trudeau , another Justin

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sirbusman (Oct 11, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Sorry let me put this topic back on right track. 









Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

*sigh* I wish there was a no-date option on the new ones.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

My ideal Seaforth I think would be a no date abyss blue. Not to be this time though. As always in life it's compromise time.

I am still looking to get that abyss blue with sapphire in this round.

How are people feeling about Monday?

Cautiously optimistic?

Gloomy and defeatist?

Fatigued and I will believe it when I see it?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Ask me again after 6:05 pm EST.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> My ideal Seaforth I think would be a no date abyss blue. Not to be this time though. As always in life it's compromise time.
> 
> I am still looking to get that abyss blue with sapphire in this round.
> 
> ...


I'm feeling that i wish the delay had allowed time to release the final version of the grey dials!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I feel like it must be close now to when he has the grey dials in hand if shipping is to begin in about 2 weeks. Perhaps there will be a pic soon.

I am also curious if the new website will go live on the weekend or monday morning and have more photos of the combinations. It won't really affect my choice, but i imagine if i was one who was torn between several variants that apples to apples comparison pics would be very very helpful instead of guessing.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



dpage said:


> We don't want the punk!


No,its a Puck

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Reportedly, he's a hockey fan.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> How are people feeling about Monday?
> 
> Cautiously optimistic?
> 
> ...


I'm 100% in the fatigued and believe it when I see it camp. I'm still planning on trying on Monday, but 3pm is the absolute worst time of my work day to have to be at the computer F5'ing for 15-30 minutes. If it goes smoothly, awesome! But if not, I'm out and have been looking for alternatives all week.


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> How are people feeling about Monday?
> 
> Cautiously optimistic?
> 
> ...


I honestly don't know. I always told myself I would own a Halios one day, but I don't know if I should pull the trigger on a Seaforth.
The logical side of me is telling me to save my money for something more important.
The crazy side of me is telling me to withdraw some funds and get the Blue Abyss with Sapphire.
I really like the Yellow dial with the sapphire bezel, but I think that color would be a little too crazy for me to pull off.
I think I will try to buy a Seaforth when Monday comes around, but if I am not able to get in on one then I know it was not meant to be.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> My ideal Seaforth I think would be a no date abyss blue. Not to be this time though. As always in life it's compromise time.
> 
> I am still looking to get that abyss blue with sapphire in this round.
> 
> How are people feeling about Monday?


I feel that everybody who already owns a Seaforth should do a selfless service to all mankind and join the sales party ... hmm, let's say ... ten minutes later. ;-)

After arranging my working day around the first sale and then switching appointments for the second day, I would be quite frustrated if I don't get lucky at midnight on Monday. I was born an optimist, but you never know. 

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Hmm that seems like sound advice :think: ;-)

I do think i will have a one sea forth in, one out policy so i don't become a hoarder. If i am lucky enough to get a series 2 i would like to think i will sell the one i least prefer and release one back into the wild. I probably would also give a little hint here before that so that someone from this community who missed out could get one.

I had to get my series 1 on the second hand market and definitely paid more than the Canadian Retail. I still think it was worth it and appreciated the kindness of a member here to make it happen.

I have been excited about the Abyss blue series 2 since i narrowly missed out on series 1 and Jason hinted that it may be an option for series 2. In fact i had my sights set on it before the opportunity to get a series 1 presented itself. I reckoned i should get one while it was possible even second hand as series 2 was far from a certainty but i always knew it would come to this.

Lets see what monday brings.

I really hope there is a limit of 1 watch per person. With the demand it just doesn't seem fair for someone to purchase more than 1 series 2.

Seems awfully quiet so either the hype has died down after 2 failed attempts or people are already quietly refreshing the Halios page warming up for the big day.

I will be content with whatever happens and hope the same for all of us. I hope just like puppies the seaforths go to good homes where they will be appreciated.

_QUOTE=oldfatherthames;45130563]I feel that everybody who already owns a Seaforth should do a selfless service to all mankind and join the sales party ... hmm, let's say ... ten minutes later. ;-)

After arranging my working day around the first sale and then switching appointments for the second day, I would be quite frustrated if I don't get lucky at midnight on Monday. I was born an optimist, but you never know. 

Cheers
Bernd[/QUOTE]_


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Seems awfully quiet so either the hype has died down after 2 failed attempts or people are already quietly refreshing the Halios page warming up for the big day.


It's the quiet before the storm. The few breaths before the alarums start and we shout, "ONCE MORE UNTO THE BREACH!"

Where's Henry V's we happy, we few, we brave speech?

_We few, we happy few, we band of brothers;
For he to-day that sheds his blood with me
Shall be my brother; be he ne'er so vile_


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jgibbs3 said:


> I'm 100% in the fatigued and believe it when I see it camp. I'm still planning on trying on Monday, but 3pm is the absolute worst time of my work day to have to be at the computer F5'ing for 15-30 minutes. If it goes smoothly, awesome! But if not, I'm out and have been looking for alternatives all week.


I have such empathy for you. Try doing the same at 3am TWICE. GET OVER IT.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Hmm that seems like sound advice :think: ;-)


Gee, it's easier to accept the outcome as fate, if you don't try to hard. 

Just joking of course, though your story is different, there's nothing wrong with collecting these beauties anyway, but this ...



boatswain said:


> I really hope there is a limit of 1 watch per person. With the demand it just doesn't seem fair for someone to purchase more than 1 series 2.


... indeed is the best option to make as many lovers as possible happy. Of course there are ways to work around this, but at least it would make it harder for a single person to catch more than one copy with just one click and Halios could still repeal the limit per one person after some hours. (He would have to refund transport costs later on to those who buy more than one, but after the hassle with the first two sales I consider this effort just and reasonable.)



boatswain said:


> I will be content with whatever happens and hope the same for all of us. I hope just like puppies the seaforths go to good homes where they will be appreciated.


+1 b-)|>

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Update on grey dial from IG








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Hard to see much of a difference in this gray dial and the old. Texture or not, this color doesn't work for me in the pictures that have been posted. Too much of a washed out look. If bland is your thing, I guess it works.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Michael Day said:


> I have such empathy for you. Try doing the same at 3am TWICE. GET OVER IT.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Uhhhh, ok bro! My comment is directed at the method of sale and my personal conflict with the time. But you can make it personal if you want.

Most 9-5er types would probably have a similar sentiment of the 3pm time being pretty awful. I'd prefer 3am to be honest. But hey... enjoy your ideal 10am release time!


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



1165dvd said:


> Hard to see much of a difference in this gray dial and the old. Texture or not, this color doesn't work for me in the pictures that have been posted. Too much of a washed out look. If bland is your thing, I guess it works.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Black sapphire bezel might work, if only to add some contrast.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

It appears to be a subtle difference from the prototype.

I would have been tempted by a darker grey with a brushed look to it. Still handsome though.

Of course we will never know but it would be fascinating to know the production split between all the variants. It would probably indicate what Jason thought was the most popular to least popular in potential.

My random guess based on nothing is:

abyss blue - 35% of production
Grey - 20%
Pastel-25%
Yellow-20%

Oh man but that doesn't even account for bezel variations...

Certainly is a lot to wrangle from a production standpoint, most companies have fairly limited variants of a particular model to manage.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Grey with black sapphire bezel would be very nice I think










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'm into the grey, partially because I have enough watches with dark dials, and also because I think the neutral look will work with a real variety of straps. A good every day wearer that can go to the office or the bar and look at home in either.

Its pretty sharp, if not as wolf-whistle-worthy as the Abyss or as loud and proud as the Bahama.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Can anyone with a pastel dial from series 1 confirm crispness of the marker edges? It seems to me that the inner edges of the DLC markers look a bit uneven on some photos. Maybe that was just on prototypes? I feel like the polished indexes were either better finished or simply hide flaws better due to their shininess.

See the 7 and especially 8 o'clock markers:










Compared to:










But as I said, perhaps that was just a prototype issue?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I will not be participating in the Monday Madness, however, I am curious as to how the ordering procedure works. I'd never heard of Spotify before this week, but I assume the ordering will be structured somewhat similar to what it was last week---namely, (1) get onto the site, (2) choose a color/bezel combination, (3) add to the cart, (4) fill out billing, shipping and payment info, and finally (5) submit order. Where will the traffic jams appear? Getting onto the site, or rushing to choose a watch combo and add it to the cart? Let's say, for instance, 2 people want the same combo and there's only one left. Who gets it? The first to add it to their cart or the first to submit their order? As an example, when I order tickets for the Metropolitan Opera, once I've selected my seats, those seats are set aside and I have a certain amount of time to complete the order process (filling out billing, shipping and payment info) before those seats will go back into the pool of available seats. I've read about the refresh routine, so I assume that the first hurdle will be just to get onto the site. Are there only a specified number allowed on the site at any one time? Once on the site, I assume if you try to enter a sold-out combo, you'll be blocked from adding it to your cart, but once you get it to the cart, are you safe?

Anyway, good luck to all of you Sooners on Monday. I almost wish I was going to join the excitement.


----------



## Khoi (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Love the seaforth though it's a bit priced for what it is.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

@CHJ001 - You're thinking too much.

@Khoi - If you can find me another ETA powered, 40mm or less, 100m or more water resistant sport watch for less than $1k, I am all ears!

I'm personally looking for a watch that is similar in style to an Omega AT. I've searched both higher and lower in price point and the available options are slim.


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



CHJ001 said:


> I will not be participating in the Monday Madness, however, I am curious as to how the ordering procedure works. I'd never heard of Spotify before this week, but I assume the ordering will be structured somewhat similar to what it was last week---namely, (1) get onto the site, (2) choose a color/bezel combination, (3) add to the cart, (4) fill out billing, shipping and payment info, and finally (5) submit order. Where will the traffic jams appear? Getting onto the site, or rushing to choose a watch combo and add it to the cart? Let's say, for instance, 2 people want the same combo and there's only one left. Who gets it? The first to add it to their cart or the first to submit their order? As an example, when I order tickets for the Metropolitan Opera, once I've selected my seats, those seats are set aside and I have a certain amount of time to complete the order process (filling out billing, shipping and payment info) before those seats will go back into the pool of available seats. I've read about the refresh routine, so I assume that the first hurdle will be just to get onto the site. Are there only a specified number allowed on the site at any one time? Once on the site, I assume if you try to enter a sold-out combo, you'll be blocked from adding it to your cart, but once you get it to the cart, are you safe?
> 
> Anyway, good luck to all of you Sooners on Monday. I almost wish I was going to join the excitement.


Shopify is one of the more popular online selling platforms in the US, many small businesses that sell online use Shopify, you can usually recognize it from the standardized checkout process as well as confirmation emails. If you buy from smaller brands not on Amazon often you've probably checked out with Shopify and didn't even realize it.

Searching through my inbox a few recent Shopify powered watch related purchases: Cincy Strap Works, DLW, EMG, BluShark, Hirsch...

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



D6AMIA6N said:


> @CHJ001 - You're thinking too much.
> 
> @Khoi - If you can find me another ETA powered, 40mm or less, 100m or more water resistant sport watch for less than $1k, I am all ears!
> 
> I'm personally looking for a watch that is similar in style to an Omega AT. I've searched both higher and lower in price point and the available options are slim.


Not trying to spoil the party but the new Steinhart 39mm comes into my mind.

But I understand that the seaforth would be miles ahead in design.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



D6AMIA6N said:


> @CHJ001 - You're thinking too much.
> 
> @Khoi - If you can find me another ETA powered, 40mm or less, 100m or more water resistant sport watch for less than $1k, I am all ears!
> 
> I'm personally looking for a watch that is similar in style to an Omega AT. I've searched both higher and lower in price point and the available options are slim.


And as far as other eta under $1000 and under 40mm (Seaforth is 41mm by the way) this cward has already been suggested but Certina would also be a good place to start. They have lots of options with you criteria cheaper than the seaforth with a bracelet. Here is one with Titanium.

The seaforth is wonderful and I'll be really tempted by the gmt versions BUT it is not an especially unique piece in terms of pricing and specification.









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## GZee88 (Mar 2, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

An update was just posted this morning on the site...

_Opening Soon... Orders for the Seaforth and Puck open on Monday, January 29 at 3PM Pacific (Vancouver) time. Please check back then.

_And in the upper right corner it says...
Enter using password ...

What is this 'password' about?


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Seaforth without the bezel is 40mm, 41mm with the bezel.

Good alternatives, they just don't appeal to me aesthetically.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



oldfatherthames said:


> I feel that everybody who already owns a Seaforth should do a selfless service to all mankind and join the sales party ... hmm, let's say ... ten minutes later. ;-)
> 
> After arranging my working day around the first sale and then switching appointments for the second day, I would be quite frustrated if I don't get lucky at midnight on Monday. I was born an optimist, but you never know.
> 
> ...





jgibbs3 said:


> Uhhhh, ok bro! My comment is directed at the method of sale and my personal conflict with the time. But you can make it personal if you want.
> 
> Most 9-5er types would probably have a similar sentiment of the 3pm time being pretty awful. I'd prefer 3am to be honest. But hey... enjoy your ideal 10am release time!


I'm not in the running for a Seaforth tomorrow (wish I was), but all these posts have made me appreciate how cushy my 9ish-5ish/whenever the hell I feel like it gig is... 10am, 3pm is just "whatever" to me. I don't know how typical this is but where I work I just block whatever time in my calendar as "important muthafcuking strategic project bidness" and mike drop, done.

The "strategic" bit is key though, without that and people will be barging into my office left right and centre while I'm sat there with my c0ck in my hand...ah, what were we talking about again :-s


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



D6AMIA6N said:


> Seaforth without the bezel is 40mm, 41mm with the bezel.
> 
> Good alternatives, they just don't appeal to me aesthetically.


Lol if your competing on looks yup not many options. Good luck Monday

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

One of the dirty 30 here...good luck tomorrow gents. May the force be with you. I wish you all get your 1st choice and a crash free experience. Enjoy!

Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



khd said:


> I'm not in the running for a Seaforth tomorrow (wish I was), but all these posts have made me appreciate how cushy my 9ish-5ish/whenever the hell I feel like it gig is... 10am, 3pm is just "whatever" to me. I don't know how typical this is but where I work I just block whatever time in my calendar as "important muthafcuking strategic project bidness" and mike drop, done.
> 
> The "strategic" bit is key though, without that and people will be barging into my office left right and centre while I'm sat there with my c0ck in my hand...ah, what were we talking about again :-s


LOL, yeah! Thanks to myself I'm living self-employed, so it wasn't a big story. First time I just kept the afternoon free.time and for the second day I asked a good old customer if we could arrange our appointment also next week as I wanted to 'win a watch-auction' and he laughed and agreed. However, I feel I should be rewarded tomorrow. ;-)



francorx said:


> One of the dirty 30 here...good luck tomorrow gents. May the force be with you. I wish you all get your 1st choice and a crash free experience. Enjoy!


Thanks! And I want to mention, that I'm in my dirty 50s.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## GZee88 (Mar 2, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Hopefully will be placing an order to be a first-time buyer of a Halios tomorrow...
This morning's Halios posting indicates *"Enter Using Password"* (upper right corner)...
I do not have a password with H, so will I be SOL trying to place an order on Monday?...
Or can I just go to the site and place an order when it opens at 6:00pm EST.
Thanks


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Yes. Orders are open to the secret society only and you're SOL if you have to ask.

Kidding.

Fire an email to Jason and let us know what he says.


----------



## GZee88 (Mar 2, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Thanks for getting back... 
Jason's email address is?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

My guess is that it's password protected right now to test the site and new ordering system (avoiding the previous ordering issues during recent test periods) and that the password will be removed tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GZee88 (Mar 2, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Thanks...


----------



## dharper90 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Seems the password is there to protect against any other "lucky/dirty 30" situations, smart move.. The on-sale will be open to everybody tomorrow and hopefully the site can handle it!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I wish you all well tomorrow, but I am out.....

as often happens, while cooling my heels and surfing the net, I rekindled my love for Magrette and spent my coins on a MPD2....

now, there may still be a Puck in my future (had I mentioned I just wanted a puck?), but alas, not this time round!

again, best of luck to you all!


----------



## siNdreAd (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Hi, all! I've done my best to follow this and search. I know the GMTs were originally scheduled for February/Mayish. So sorry if I missed it, but will the GMT models be going on sale tomorrow as well?

Thanks much-


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



siNdreAd said:


> Hi, all! I've done my best to follow this and search. I know the GMTs were originally scheduled for February/Mayish. So sorry if I missed it, but will the GMT models be going on sale tomorrow as well?
> 
> Thanks much-


No, just the three-handers.


----------



## siNdreAd (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Thank you! I'm in the crew that will be ready on the dot for the GMTs .


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Regarding the crispness of the markers heres my pastel

























Pretty Crisp to me


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



AVS_Racing said:


> Regarding the crispness of the markers heres my pastel
> 
> View attachment 12847013
> 
> ...


Thanks!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-man (May 19, 2017)

Avo said:


> *sigh* I wish there was a no-date option on the new ones.


100% agreed.


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Good news everyone. I found another diver I liked instead. You all have a .1% better chance at one now. You are welcome


----------



## TheHans (May 16, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



AVS_Racing said:


> Regarding the crispness of the markers heres my pastel
> 
> View attachment 12847013


Gorgeous watch.


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



TDKFM said:


> Good news everyone. I found another diver I liked instead. You all have a .1% better chance at one now. You are welcome


You can't just say that and not tell us what you found!


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



smkader said:


> You can't just say that and not tell us what you found!


Sorry, haha. Figured y'all would disapprove. I ordered a Rotary Legacy. It checked all the boxes I wanted it to check and saved me about $300. I'll probably still grab a seaforth someday I guess. Jason seems like a guy I'd like to support. I just decided I'd try something different for a diver for now. Got bored being home with the flu and went for it.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Today is the day. Good luck, everyone!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Good Luck everyone.

Enjoy the Chase and hopefully the reward!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Good luck to everyone. Remember there will always be series iii for those that miss out on this round.

Also, this needs to happen for series iii. For obvious reasons.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Hhmmmmm....3pm eh?

well I know I said I was out......but I think I'm free around 3......

maybe......


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Happy Hunting









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Maddog1970 said:


> Hhmmmmm....3pm eh?
> 
> well I know I said I was out......but I think I'm free around 3......
> 
> maybe......


3pm Pacific. I'm on the east coast of the US had all my alarms set for 3 and schedule cleared. Went to check out the site to see the log in thing people were talking about, and realized I'm an idiot. I should be ok around 6pm, but I didn't have to change plans at all!


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



deepfriedicecubes said:


> Good luck to everyone. Remember there will always be series iii for those that miss out on this round.
> 
> Also, this needs to happen for series iii. For obvious reasons.
> 
> View attachment 12848645


As a Canadian and proud Vancouverite I find this deeply upsetting. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake West (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*









May the Seaforth be with everyone! Good luck today!


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

good luck today guys - wish everyone gets what he wants . remember you will not loose if you get can any of these ))
think I have not posted this photo


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jake West said:


> View attachment 12849151
> 
> 
> May the Seaforth be with everyone! Good luck today!


Thanks for sharing. Nice pic.

That would look really good in a dark blue with a date at 6......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-man (May 19, 2017)

Jake West said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12849151&stc=1&d=1517251213"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What strap is that? Looks terrific.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



smkader said:


> 3pm Pacific. I'm on the east coast of the US had all my alarms set for 3 and schedule cleared. Went to check out the site to see the log in thing people were talking about, and realized I'm an idiot. I should be ok around 6pm, but I didn't have to change plans at all!


Same here. I'm not even looking to buy one, I just want to see the chatter in the thread!

Whelp, tonight should make for some entertaining WUS. Good luck guys!


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Crap, double post.


----------



## Jake West (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Bird-man said:


> What strap is that? Looks terrific.


A Hadley-Roma...I forget the actual style but it was around $25 from Amazon.


----------



## BPositive (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'm with you. I was ready to pull the trigger before the site crashed last week. However, now I'm just going to enjoy the banter on this thread after the chaos has subsided.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

47 users perusing this thread......


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Tomorrow is going to be crazy...


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Tanjecterly said:


> 47 users perusing this thread......


180-200 less than at the time of the first 'sale'.


----------



## lmarino1 (Jun 20, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

30 minute countdown...


----------



## tommyjai92 (Dec 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

4 minute countdown....


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

_It's game time boys and I've got a few things to say to you before you open up those browsers!

"Great moments are born from great opportunity, and that's what you have here tonight, boys. That's what you've earned here tonight. One purchase; if we tried it ten times, the site might crash nine. But not this game, not tonight. Tonight, we defeat the bots. Tonight we click faster than them, and we shut them down because we can. Tonight, we are the greatest Halios fans in the world. You were born to be WIS-every one of you, and you were meant to be here tonight. This is your time. Their time is done. It's over. I'm sick and tired of hearing about what these bots have done to our WIS game! Screw 'em. This is your time we will have Seaforths to place on our IG feed! Now go out there and take it!"_


----------



## tommyjai92 (Dec 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

steady.......steady.....


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

No fixed option for Abyss? Is this a joke?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

G-Damn it, no abyss blue fixed?!


----------



## tommyjai92 (Dec 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

oh cmon, no more fixed abyss blue


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Tanjecterly said:


> G-Damn it, no abyss blue fixed?!


***** that was fast...


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

No way they're almost all sold out?!

IG: th3measure


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Abyss is sold out 2 minutes in....


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Steel Diver Abyss! Sapphire sold out FAST!


----------



## duckboyben (Mar 1, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Well, that was fast


----------



## SergeantYoshi (Jan 14, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Nice, pastel blue sold out during checkout at 3:01...

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Got mine but those went fast... sold out in 3 min

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Sold out both pastel blue and nimbus grey with 12 hr within 90 seconds. Missed out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GZee88 (Mar 2, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

6:03...both my choices SOLD OUT!!


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Get ready, I'm releasing two grey from my cart...
6:05pm Done


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Well, Abyss blue fixed literally out as soon as I refreshed the site. Congrats to those that got what they wanted!


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I was one of the lucky 30, so I was not buying today. But out of curiosity, I went on the site when it went live and was able to choose an Abyss Blue with 12-hr bezel and add it to the cart. Don't know whether I would have been able to complete the purchase because I then backed out of the site.

Hope it was as easy for those of you who were actually buying. I guessed we'll start hearing from you in a few minutes.


----------



## tommyjai92 (Dec 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Seems like the dirty 30 were mainly abyss blues given they were the first to go...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



SergeantYoshi said:


> Nice, pastel blue sold out during checkout at 3:01...
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


Same here..sold out pastel blue but got my second choice bahama yellow...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Unreal how quick everything went. Like Black Friday at Walmart. Hope I didn't step on anyone.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Ridiculous. Oh well.


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Abyss Fixed wasn't even an option when everything else was available. That's frustrating.


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

wow! all gone, crazy


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

And..... soild out. 3:03 PM by my count.


----------



## buddalouie (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Well that was lame


----------



## Slimyfishy (Oct 9, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Bam! Got the pastel blue sapphire. I wasn't planning on ordering one til a week ago, time to sell a kidney.


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Alright. To summarize, the abyss blue sapphire took bout 15 seconds to sold out. Abyss blue was the first to sell out all configs, as expected, followed by pastel blue. Bahama went out third, and nimbus is unfortunately in last place. Splendid performance by the abyss today. We'll see if it can keep this form to the next round.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Hmm, had a pastel blue 12 hour in the cart at 6:01 but it sold out while I was typing my address. Oh well.


----------



## will16 (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

4 minutes and looks like all sold out


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Order # 1111 went in at 6:01 for abyss 12hr. Fixed bezel wasn't even an option when I selected at 6:00:06 or so. Did anyone get a fixie or did they get left out of the ordering somehow?


----------



## watchdoggie (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

All Seaforth's sold out in 4 minutes? It wasn't meant to be for me


----------



## stevens (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Got started the very minute it was out and failed to check out fast enough. Crazy. Bahama yellow/fixed gone before I could click a couple times and enter a password.


----------



## MM22 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Everything is sold out in 3 minutes.


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

And at 6:05 eastern time, everything is GONE!


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Oh well, I was not quick enough. 
Tried for a Blue Abyss Sapphire, but it sold out too quick.
But on the bright side that is $700 I will be saving!

The colors in series iii will probably be better anyway.


----------



## dharper90 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Everything was marked officially sold out within 3 minutes of the on-sale. I'm very curious to know how many of each model had been made.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

It just seems to me that the fixed blue wasn't even an option right at 6:00....Strange.

I hope a bot didn't just scoop them all away.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Um, ok, I know.....I am a sucker....oh well, so now I have 2 watches I really want incoming...

Blue Puck 2 ordered and paid....wonder if I can drive and pick it up?

glad the rest of you got distracted by the Seaforth!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Abyss blue sold out in what ten seconds, feels a bit odd....

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Earl Grey said:


> Order # 1111 went in at 6:01 for abyss 12hr. Fixed bezel wasn't even an option when I selected at 6:00:06 or so. Did anyone get a fixie or did they get left out of the ordering somehow?


Sounds like no one got a fixed. It was the only option not available when I refreshed the page the first time.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Wow.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Had a pastel fixie in the cart. Was entering payment info and it went to "sold out". 

IG: th3measure


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Watches that were put in carts, may be still be available.
I just backed out and freed up 2 greys (deleted from cart)

Someone else put stuff in a cart, but then closed the window (without freeing the cart)
So once their session expires, those watches in his cart might also free up.


----------



## Digitalone (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Wow this is wacked. With all the issues over the last few weeks they all sell out in 4 minutes and I $&@? Live in vancouver. Like I have said before I'm out if here. No more Halios for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Well with that I'd say that's the end of my experience with Halios. Three attempts three strikes. I was so quick this time and it was lost whike checking out. I'm done with Hallios and my future purchases will,not include them ever again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

_Duplicate post._


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Started at 4pm sharp (Mountain time). Had two different variants in my cart at different times. Both sold out before I could type my address. What a joke. How is that possible? Sorry halios, but your sales model is broken. Goodbye and good luck.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'm curious if any bot sales happened again this time but the Shopify platform just didn't crash.

Also very possible everything just legit sold out in the flash. Seaforth is an amazing watch


----------



## spazthecat (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

So close.... Was in my cart and by the time I entered my PayPal Password, gone.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



TheMeasure said:


> Had a pastel fixie in the cart. Was entering payment info and it went to "sold out".


Oh wow, I was assuming once you got in the cart, that you had some window in which to pay for it...


----------



## buddalouie (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Don't worry we'll all have plenty of Seaforths to choose from at the low price of $1000 in a few weeks.


----------



## smithfield11 (Feb 11, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Got one in my cart and went to checkout straight away. Couldn't fill in the form and submit before they were sold out. As a web developer this feels like a bot purchase. Would be easy to set up with it being shopify too


----------



## Jcp311 (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

This is [email protected]#$%.....I had three watches (one at a time) get bought out from under me. They sold out in less than 3 or 4 minutes. I lined up three times and this happens. So disappointed.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Also major Lols at the sourpuss folks that say they're "abandoning" the brand cause they sold out too quick and didnt get a watch


----------



## tommyjai92 (Dec 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Wonder what will Hallen when over supply from 'flippers' hit the market

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I had the Abyss Blue in my shopping basket at 00:00:20 and on check out it was already gone. I thought it was safe - what a f*ck!

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Wow, the abyss blue went quick! That was my first choice and was in my cart, but PayPal took forever to load. I was able to snag my second choice of grey/sapphire though.


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Marendra said:


> Started at 4pm sharp (Mountain time). Had two different variants in my cart at different times. Both sold out before I could type my address. What a joke. How is that possible? Sorry halios, but your sales model is broken. Goodbye and good luck.


AMEN my fellow Mountain time brother!
I had the Blue Abyss in my cart, but as soon as I finished entering my address it was sold out.
I went for the Bahama Yellow next, but I backed out of it at the last second.


----------



## SergeantYoshi (Jan 14, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Sort of a bummer but I guess I'll be trying for the GMT whenever those preorders come around.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I had a abyss blue sapphire I'm my car @6:01:15 and by the time PayPal finished it was sold out same with fixed bezel next...

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kakefe (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

while writing my long adress it was sold out.. it s 2 am here... good day/night and congrats to the the ones who made it but I will not be in this madness anymore.. bye to seaforth..

instagram @watchcolony


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



JLS36 said:


> Abyss blue sold out in what ten seconds, feels a bit odd....
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I literally kept refreshing the site and once live the Abyss blue fixed was already sold out? Huh? I had a chance to get other combos but only wanted a fixed Abyss blue.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Looks like the blue pucks flew outta there also....only blacks left...

On there right at 3, Paypal'd and got my confirmation email at 3.02 so I am stoked!

congrats to those that landed their seaforth and left a puck for me!


----------



## buddalouie (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Anyone else in denial and still refreshing the page?


----------



## GZee88 (Mar 2, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

There's gotta be a better way!


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



vexXed said:


> I literally kept refreshing the site and once live the Abyss blue fixed was already sold out? Huh? I had a chance to get other combos but only wanted a fixed Abyss blue.


Exact same thing happened to me. I saw every choice available except for the fixed Abyss. Looks like I'll be buying a Sinn 556


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Maddog1970 said:


> Um, ok, I know.....I am a sucker....oh well, so now I have 2 watches I really want incoming...
> 
> Blue Puck 2 ordered and paid....wonder if I can drive and pick it up?
> 
> glad the rest of you got distracted by the Seaforth!


I am glad you got your Puck! About time!

I am in Seattle, if you can drive and pick them up I might make the trip. Take my wife and make a 3 day weekend of it. I like this idea!!


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

he will be assembling a few pieces and making them available in March....


----------



## Jcp311 (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Is shopify susceptible to bots?


----------



## Jake West (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I knew my max stamina was 3 mins so felt confident I'd make it through...unfortunately I blew my wad right at a minute but was rewarded at 1 second past with a beautiful baby sapphire...I shall call her Pastel!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Simply because you're a dirty 30 doesn't mean that you get to laugh at us.

There are serious problems with Halios and you took advantage of one problem so don't go around laughing at us.



DirtyHarrie said:


> Also major Lols at the sourpuss folks that say they're "abandoning" the brand cause they sold out too quick and didnt get a watch


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

For those of you who missed out, there are some lovely Invictas available right now


----------



## smithfield11 (Feb 11, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Very, their checkout flow is fixed for most of the stores so its easy to write a program that predicts the entries and autofills straight through. Us mere mortals typing our addresses wouldnt stand a chance


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



buddalouie said:


> Don't worry we'll all have plenty of Seaforths to choose from at the low price of $1000 in a few weeks.


Markups will be there but it won't be as bad as the last time.....I think. Even getting closer to the release of Series II the pre-owned market prices were coming down. Not less than retail but not $1000 either.


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



OmarShablotnik said:


> For those of you who missed out, there are some lovely Invictas available right now


lol this is bad, i din get the watch =(


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

They flew off in no time. I had pastel and abyss in my cart. By the time I reached checkout both were sold out, 03:01:45.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Well, there's the GMT round coming up. Want to bet that the abyss blue fixed will also be gone right before the shop opens up for us?


----------



## Jcp311 (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



DirtyHarrie said:


> Also major Lols at the sourpuss folks that say they're "abandoning" the brand cause they sold out too quick and didnt get a watch


Says the guy with a Seaforth in his signature....


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

supply and demand in action


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Congrats to everybody that scored! When you reach rock star status in the micro watch world the tickets are gonna sell out just like any big act, and Jason isn't filling a 50,000 seat venue. -- They sell out in the same time frame too ya know. Yeh, 50,000 

Rock on Halios!!!!!!


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Tanjecterly said:


> Well, there's the GMT round coming up. Want to bet that the abyss blue fixed will also be gone right before the shop opens up for us?


I could make mine available


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

If an item is in your cart via Shopify, doesn't it get held until the purchase is complete? Or would it be 'taken' from you if someone else completes the payment?


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Not sure how u guys paid, but PayPal has my billing and shipping address loaded, so I just clicked twice and done.......haven't had to actually type my address in for years.....


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jake West said:


> I knew my max stamina was 3 mins so felt confident I'd make it through...unfortunately I blew my wad right at a minute but was rewarded at 1 second past with a beautiful baby sapphire...I shall call her Pastel!


ok i didn't get one but this made me laugh for real...well played


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Tanjecterly said:


> Simply because you're a dirty 30 doesn't mean that you get to laugh at us.
> 
> There are serious problems with Halios and you took advantage of one problem so don't go around laughing at us.


I am not a dirty 30 thank you very much. And I'm not laughing at everyone. Just the people who are having a fit cause they missed out.

Just buck up and wait for the next round in March.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Maddog1970 said:


> Not sure how u guys paid, but PayPal has my billing and shipping address loaded, so I just clicked twice and done.......haven't had to actually type my address in for years.....


you must have gotten a puck...those who tried this with seaforth...gone after one paypal click


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jcp311 said:


> Is shopify susceptible to bots?


IDK if it is susceptible to bots, but a lot of people are saying they lost them while typing their address. They might have lost due to people having autofill information.

I can type the first three letters of my email and it will autofill my email, name, address, and phone number. Literally 4 keystrokes to get all that information. If you have it all saved in your Paypal it is like 4 clicks without typing to purchase through Shopify so that could be another way people lost.

Bummed that a lot of people here weren't able to get them.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jcp311 said:


> Says the guy with a Seaforth in his signature....


Yeah, I missed out on the original sale of the series one. I was in the exact same boat as you guys.

I just licked my wounds and got one on the second hand market. I lost out too but made the best of the situation.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Not really sure why people are angry and blaming Halios for having a product that is in demand enough to sell out quickly. He could have raised prices considerably and still sold out but he didn't. He went out of his way (spending extra money without raising prices) to make the process better this time.

It's a watch. Not water in a drought, food in a famine or life saving medicine.

*Not one of the 30 however I was fortunate enough to get in today from my phone.


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



smkader said:


> Sounds like no one got a fixed. It was the only option not available when I refreshed the page the first time.


Yea I had order 1072 and fixed wasn't an option for me on abyss.... ended up grabbing pastel 12-hour.... and checked out via PayPal to save time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



redhed18 said:


> Oh wow, I was assuming once you got in the cart, that you had some window in which to pay for it...


Yeah I was hoping that was the case too. I wasn't fast enough. By the time I went back to the selections, whatever I chose went to sold out.

Congrats to all who got one..enjoy it!!

IG: th3measure


----------



## MM22 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Everything is gone in 3 minutes and, for now, only one of us said he scored one. Isn't it weird?


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*



DirtyHarrie said:


> I am not a dirty 30 thank you very much. And I'm not laughing at everyone. Just the people who are having a fit cause they missed out.
> 
> Just buck up and wait for the next round in March.


Well it certainly reads like you're having a chuckle at those that missed out, which so far sounds like a lot. So looking forward to seeing some posts from someone who got one!










Until I find another purchase I'll stick with the beater. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I got exactly what I wanted. Yay me!


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

1 800-273-8255

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

For those who tried to use Paypal and lost out, I recommend you investigate PayPal One Touch for the next round (if you still have interest at that point).


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Yeah, I had one in my cart too (yellow/sapphire) and then I forgot that I recently changed my PayPal password. By the time I sorted myself out, they were sold out. I can't grumble as I own a gen 1 seaforth...... Congrats to all of you who got them! And to jason for a) creating such a runaway hit; and b) for getting his website to work.....!l lol



ten13th said:


> They flew off in no time. I had pastel and abyss in my cart. By the time I reached checkout both were sold out, 03:01:45.
> 
> Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

time for people to take a chill pill....

if if you lost out, move on.......

bound to be people who don't like the seaforth in the flesh, so check the usual places in a few weeks and let someone else eat the depreciation for you....


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Wondering what the highest order # was that anyone placed successfully? Mine was #1111 and it claimed to go through, but haven't gotten my email confirmation yet.

Paypal shows it as completely, though, for "business supplies". Yep, I'll be timing the yoga classes I teach with it.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Michael Day said:


> Well it certainly reads like you're having a chuckle at those that missed out, which so far sounds like a lot. So looking forward to seeing some posts from someone who got one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like I said, not everyone, just the people having a fit cause they couldn't get the watch they wanted.

I was in the same boat as them for the series one.

No need call it unfair, cause it wasn't.

Everyone who missed out will have another chance in March and again for the series 3. Just have to be quicker next time


----------



## Jake West (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



The Watcher said:


> you must have gotten a puck...those who tried this with seaforth...gone after one paypal click


I was lucky to get a sapphire pastel the same way. My info is already in PayPal so as soon as the site went live I selected color, bezel, added to cart, clicked PayPal, clicked submit and all was done. No need to type in any info. Not sure if it helped but I did have PayPal already open and logged into on a 2nd browser tab. Maybe also the cookies enabled to allow PayPal to immediately open and process??


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



ck2k01 said:


> Hmm, had a pastel blue 12 hour in the cart at 6:01 but it sold out while I was typing my address. Oh well.


Same here. 3 strikes and I'm out for the Seaforth.

S.

Envoyé de mon WAS-L03T en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## tommyjai92 (Dec 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



DirtyHarrie said:


> Like I said, not everyone, just the people having a fit cause they couldn't get the watch they wanted.
> 
> I was in the same boat as them for the series one.
> 
> ...


I don't think it was about 'speed' per se
People lost out within 30 seconds... I don't think anyone fills in their details that fast..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcp311 (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



mplsabdullah said:


> Not really sure why people are angry and blaming Halios for having a product that is in demand enough to sell out quickly. He could have raised prices considerably and still sold out but he didn't. He went out of his way (spending extra money without raising prices) to make the process better this time.
> 
> It's a watch. Not water in a drought, food in a famine or life saving medicine.
> 
> *No I am not one of the 30.


No it's not his fault per se, but respect the time your customers put into your brand. 30 watches got bought unbeknownst to the rest of us, which wasn't fair, but fine you line up again. Then, while you've got a watch in your cart (3 times) it's bought from under you....don't act like that shouldn't be maddening, or reason for _some _who don't want to put up with it to leave the brand entirely.


----------



## tommyjai92 (Dec 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Looks like I should've invested in learning how to use a bot earlier

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I was on the fence going in, but it didn't matter; got on the site at 5:04 and every single combo of the Seaforth was sold out.


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

Calling it now. Series 4 will be named as Sea-4th


----------



## buddalouie (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



DirtyHarrie said:


> Like I said, not everyone, just the people having a fit cause they couldn't get the watch they wanted.
> 
> I was in the same boat as them for the series one.
> 
> ...


I think you're overreacting to people's overreactions


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

LOL hilarious reading how the responses break down...

_Got the watch:
_
"Take a chill pill"
"It's just a watch"
"I already own Series I"
"Congratulate Jason his success"

_Missed the watch:
_
"WTF stupid cart"
"Shopify sucks"
"Damn bots"
"I'm done with Halios"


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



tommyjai92 said:


> I don't think it was about 'speed' per se
> People lost out within 30 seconds... I don't think anyone fills in their details that fast..
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


I always use an auto form filler like LastPass' chrome extension.... or just checkout via PayPal like I did this time.... never type anything in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'll admit that I didn't appreciate how quickly these things sell out. I only decided for the first time a few days ago that I was interested in the Seaforth, and so only cursorily read about experiences with series 1 and the dirty 30 sales. I wasn't even close at the 6:01ish mark: I had only entered my address. I hadn't yet entered my CC information.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Did anyone get one who was typing in their address (instead of using PayPal or autofill)? I am guessing not...


----------



## Watch_Me6777 (Jul 3, 2016)

Wow, 3 minutes and sold out! Congrats to all the lucky ones, I however wasn’t able to log on in time. Jason did say on IG that he would assemble a small amount for availability in March. Wonder how much the mark up will be for those who try and flip their purchase?


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



buddalouie said:


> I think you're overreacting to people's overreactions


You're probably right. I'm happy for those who got one and understand the frustion of those who missed out.

Still find some of the negative reactions unnecessary and amusing.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jake West said:


> I was lucky to get a sapphire pastel the same way. My info is already in PayPal so as soon as the site went live I selected color, bezel, added to cart, clicked PayPal, clicked submit and all was done. No need to type in any info. Not sure if it helped but I did have PayPal already open and logged into on a 2nd browser tab. Maybe also the cookies enabled to allow PayPal to immediately open and process??


a-ha! that could be it. i do have pp already preloaded info, but the extra second or two made the difference. i feel like a professional race car driver sitting around the pit with the crew trying to shave a couple of seconds off my lap time


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Watch_Me6777 said:


> Jason did say on IG that he would assemble a small amount for availability in March.


Those who will get on of these will probably be called 'the dirty 3'. o|


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Tanjecterly said:


> Simply because you're a dirty 30 doesn't mean that you get to laugh at us.
> 
> There are serious problems with Halios and you took advantage of one problem so don't go around laughing at us.


Agree with that, the 30 certainly screwed stuff up.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fireice113 (Apr 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I am Order #1124, can we get enough people to shout out their order # to give us a good idea of how many were released?
I got a gray dial and sapphire bezel, i was on the order form for my first choice when it said it was sold out. Luckily I had enough time to pick my second option and actually get it.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Earl Grey said:


> Did anyone get one who was typing in their address (instead of using PayPal or autofill)? I am guessing not...


Forget it, I - and see other reports here - had mine in the basket and when clicking 'check out' it was already gone! There wasn't even a chance of typing anything. These were sold almost faster, than a human being can buy them.


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'd say number 3 has been accomplished.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MM22 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I thought I was buying a watch, not consumer electronics or fashion products. :roll:


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



1165dvd said:


> I'd say number 3 has been accomplished.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I like the emphasis on *AFTER*-sales support.  He has certainly accomplished that in my experience.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



DirtyHarrie said:


> I am not a dirty 30 thank you very much. And I'm not laughing at everyone. Just the people who are having a fit cause they missed out.
> 
> Just buck up and wait for the next round in March.


What reason is there to think March will be any different?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nellipj (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Word to the wise, always, always, always use PayPal checkout in a high demand watch like this. It was guaranteed to sell out in under 5 minutes. It only took 3 minutes. I was checked out and email confirmed 30 seconds in to the site going live. Abyss blue dial with steel dive bezel.


----------



## Jake West (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Just curious...I believe the landing page prior to the 3PM PST opening stated to submit an email address to be reminded of the site opening at 3PM PST for sales. Obviously folks in this thread, and I presume IG, already had calendar reminders set, but did anyone actually receive an email reminder from Halios? I didn't and I checked right up till 2:59PM. This is the 2nd time (1st gen Seaforth release) that a promised notification email would be received and wasn't.


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



JLS36 said:


> Agree with that, the 30 certainly screwed stuff up.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



uvalaw2005 said:


> For those who tried to use Paypal and lost out, I recommend you investigate PayPal One Touch for the next round (if you still have interest at that point).


I used one touch, and had abyss sapphire in my cart and by checkout it was sold out, then went to abyss steel and same. All that in under a minute.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



MM22 said:


> I thought I was buying a watch, not consumer electronics or fashion products. :roll:


wrong


















(seaforth purchaser with watch in cart but too late to fill in paypal info)


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



JLS36 said:


> What reason is there to think March will be any different?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Because if the order numbers posted here are to be believed, that means there is almost 1200 less people fighting to get a Seaforth!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



redhed18 said:


> LOL hilarious reading how the responses break down...
> 
> _Got the watch:
> _
> ...


To clear, and I think if you look back thru the thread, you will note that I only wanted (and got) a blue puck!

the uproar caused by the seaforth no doubt helped me out by causing a distraction!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



The Watcher said:


> a-ha! that could be it. i do have pp already preloaded info, but the extra second or two made the difference. i feel like a professional race car driver sitting around the pit with the crew trying to shave a couple of seconds off my lap time


Ha! Even though I wandered onto the track without realizing cars were whizzing past me, it's kind of fun to reflect on the experience, as my watch hobbying had been pretty passive until now!


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Huge congrats to Jason for creating a wonderful product that out strips the demand. Bravo.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

It's a very frustrating process to get a halios no doubt. Still, no one's gonna complain if anyone wants to quit the brand and make it less competitive for the rest of us. But noooo, we all want to stay for all the 3 rounds and probably for the gmt drop and then whine about it later. Like seriously, if you need to login to your PayPal, you're already too slow. It literally says somewhere in the PayPal website that you can reduce delays by first logging in beforehand.


----------



## buddalouie (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



JLS36 said:


> I used one touch, and had abyss sapphire in my cart and by checkout it was sold out, then went to abyss steel and same. All that in under a minute.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Yep same with me. I'd say I could have checked out within 40 seconds and it wasn't quick enough.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Perhaps some consolation: I predict that some no-dates will go on the second hand market soon as people who bought a Series 1 but really wanted a date will be off-loading their no-dates if they managed to snag a date version.


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jake West said:


> Just curious...I believe the landing page prior to the 3PM PST opening stated to submit an email address to be reminded of the site opening at 3PM PST for sales. Obviously folks in this thread, and I presume IG, already had calendar reminders set, but did anyone actually receive an email reminder from Halios? I didn't and I checked right up till 2:59PM. This is the 2nd time (1st gen Seaforth release) that a promised notification email would be received and wasn't.


I never received an email. I wanted to see how long it took for either the site to crash or watches sell out. I hoped the site did not crash and everyone got their watch. Amazed it was all over in 3 minutes.

Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Pastel blue, fixed bezel just seen listed on eBay!

joke

to soon?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Maddog1970 said:


> Pastel blue, fixed bezel just seen listed on eBay!
> 
> joke
> 
> to soon?


Not a bad idea--you'd probably make a few hundred using buy it now to capitalize on the bummed-outedness.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



ck2k01 said:


> Not a bad idea--you'd probably make a few hundred using buy it now to capitalize on the bummed-outedness.


Why not auction? I suspect these will sell sell for over $1000 on the bay auction. Everything is for sale if the price is right. Might just put a few up there and see what happens!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jlawjj said:


> Why not auction? I suspect these will sell sell for over $1000 on the bay auction. Everything is for sale if the price is right. Might just put a few up there and see what happens!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had been thinking to quickly capitalize on disappointment-beget impulsivity (buy it now) versus rarity (auction).


----------



## MM22 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



The Watcher said:


> wrong
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've logged in and input my info beforehand. Like others said, all I need to do is just to click buttons.
But it's still not quick enough because my first option is gone in seconds and everything is gone in 3 minutes.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



ck2k01 said:


> I had been thinking to quickly capitalize on disappointment-beget impulsivity (buy it now) versus rarity (auction).


Sounds reasonable. Buy it now and it is a pre order that ships out the week of Feb 5th I believe...I have seen other items sold that way on the bay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jlawjj said:


> Why not auction? I suspect these will sell sell for over $1000 on the bay auction. Everything is for sale if the price is right. Might just put a few up there and see what happens!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There were a handful from series one that sold for around $1,400..... but those were very early on and that type of hype died off within a week.

. I guess there were a couple of dozen went for around $1,000. And ever since series one there's always been a few floating around in the $850 range both on watch Recon and eBay.

But the frenzy and the overall hype for series 2 is well beyond what we had on series 1. So it'll be interesting to watch resale prices. But you have to know there are a lot more flippers who got in on series 2 than ever before. In theory that should help stabilize prices from going too Wacky

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MM22 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



buddalouie said:


> Yep same with me. I'd say I could have checked out within 40 seconds and it wasn't quick enough.


Same here. So, even if you are well-prepared, you still need luck to get one.


----------



## dbolster24 (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Anybody have any idea how many they produced of the series ii.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



dbolster24 said:


> Anybody have any idea how many they produced of the series ii.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


He's said he will not comment on production numbers on his IG feed, so any number is just a guess. Mine-300.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



DirtyHarrie said:


> You're probably right. I'm happy for those who got one and understand the frustion of those who missed out.
> 
> Still find some of the negative reactions unnecessary and amusing.


I don't think the negative reactions are unnecessary. Jason could easily have had more available because he most certainly would have been able to sell them.

I was interested in the fixed dial abyss blue...operative word "was".


----------



## gfxprotege (Jan 29, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Fireice113 said:


> I am Order #1124, can we get enough people to shout out their order # to give us a good idea of how many were released?
> I got a gray dial and sapphire bezel, i was on the order form for my first choice when it said it was sold out. Luckily I had enough time to pick my second option and actually get it.


#1160. Gray dial with diver bezel. Had to type in all my info manually (I really need to get on paypal), so I must be really lucky. Not so lucky, as I had a pastel with diver bezel in my cart and was notified it sold out as i was putting in my info. Still, I'm super pumped! I'll wear the .... out of that watch =)


----------



## arrvoo (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Maddog1970 said:


> Not sure how u guys paid, but PayPal has my billing and shipping address loaded, so I just clicked twice and done.......haven't had to actually type my address in for years.....


This.. Its all about the preparation.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I was one of those people that could have checked out within 45 seconds. 
I lost it from the time PayPal sent me back to The Helio site. And that was for a gray dial with sapphire bezel which was supposed to be the unpopular option.....lol.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Congrats to those who snatched a Seaforth 

I can't get over some of the crazy comments on IG... wow. It's like life and death for some people. How sad


----------



## will16 (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



gfxprotege said:


> #1160. Gray dial with diver bezel. Had to type in all my info manually (I really need to get on paypal), so I must be really lucky. Not so lucky, as I had a pastel with diver bezel in my cart and was notified it sold out as i was putting in my info. Still, I'm super pumped! I'll wear the .... out of that watch =)


#1118... pastel dive bezel. Checked out via PayPal. Think I was done around 6:02 est. I immediately went back to see if anything else was still available and yellow and grey were still there. Hit refresh and all disappeared. Sorry for those that missed out.


----------



## Jake West (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



will16 said:


> #1118... pastel dive bezel. Checked out via PayPal. Think I was done around 6:02 est. I immediately went back to see if anything else was still available and yellow and grey were still there. Hit refresh and all disappeared. Sorry for those that missed out.


#1057 Pastel Blue/Sapphire


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



gfxprotege said:


> #1160. Gray dial with diver bezel. Had to type in all my info manually (I really need to get on paypal), so I must be really lucky. Not so lucky, as I had a pastel with diver bezel in my cart and was notified it sold out as i was putting in my info. Still, I'm super pumped! I'll wear the .... out of that watch =)


Grey went last so you had a little bit more time than others.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats to those who snatched a Seaforth
> 
> I can't get over some of the crazy comments on IG... wow. It's like life and death for some people. How sad


Can't agree with you more! I do not have an IG account but now know how to check others like Halios. Man, at the end of the day it is a watch. Trust me there will be several in the bay and other platforms soon enough for those that missed out. Might cost a bit more but they will be there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Guys, how about we do a kickstarter watch that makes seaforth homages? :think:



Maddog1970 said:


> To clear, and I think if you look back thru the thread, you will note that I only wanted (and got) a blue puck!
> 
> the uproar caused by the seaforth no doubt helped me out by causing a distraction!


gratz on your blue puck btw. like finally, huh? haha


----------



## jaka (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jake West said:


> #1057 Pastel Blue/Sapphire


#1056! Pastel, 12 hr

I'd guess orders stared at 1000, and I'd bet the guy at 1160 was one of the last. It seems Abyss was gone in like 30 seconds, Pastel like a minute and a half, 2 for the Bahama Yellow and 3 for the Gray. That is nuts, and I'll have to say I've never felt an adrenaline rush like that buying a watch before!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

So did anyone actually get an Abyss Fixed?

Feel like I'm beating a dead horse, but I haven't seen anyone post about it yet. It was the only one not available at 3pm, as well as the one not available during the original friday sale snafu.


----------



## Jcp311 (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

My guess is that he had less than a 100 of each dial, and limited numbers of bezels. I don't think he expected this insane frenzy when he placed the original order. If I were him I'd open a pre-order for series 3 this week to quell some of the anger from customers. Looking at the IG feed it's doubled over with negative comments and disappointment. If you run a small business you've got to make your customers happy. The market segment he goes for is a competitive one. Why not lock in your buyers now?


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Order #1171 for my soooooo blue puck 2.......now I just have to wait


----------



## jaka (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jcp311 said:


> My guess is that he had less than a 100 of each dial, and limited numbers of bezels. I don't think he expected this insane frenzy when he placed the original order. If I were him I'd open a pre-order for series 3 this week to quell some of the anger from customers. Looking at the IG feed it's doubled over with negative comments and disappointment. If you run a small business you've got to make your customers happy. The market segment he goes for is a competitive one. Why not lock in your buyers now?


Opening a preorder very soon for series 3 is a fantastic idea. He'd get a solid number to work with so he's not sitting on inventory, which to me seems like one of the main drivers of his limited batch sizes. Just a guess though. It would help keep re-sale prices down too.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## gfxprotege (Jan 29, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jcp311 said:


> My guess is that he had less than a 100 of each dial, and limited numbers of bezels. I don't think he expected this insane frenzy when heplaced the original order. If I were him I'd open a pre-order for series 3 this week to quell some of the anger from customers. Looking at the IG feed it'sdoubled over with negative comments and disappointment. If you run a small business you've got to make your customers happy. The market segment he goesfor is a competitive one. Why not lock in your buyers now?


A pre-order would be an awesome idea and would certainly help him minimize the risk of over-buying. Then again, it may just be his personal choice to not sell so many each round. I agree with making customers happy, but considering these are grown men and women acting worse than a 2yr old with a temper tantrum, I'm not sure they deserve to be happy. Disappointment is okay, but acting out like this is not acceptable. The internet is a crazy crazy place.

So bear with me on this, but I'm a home brewer. Each recipe is an iterative process and I'm constantly trying to improve them. I've bottled over 200 gallons of beer and mead, and only once did i ever brew a recipe the same way twice. Considering how he's already working on a 3rd version, it seems like he's not yet dialed things in to the point where he's content. So even if he CAN get a whole lot more made, I totally understand his reluctance until he really dials in the recipe, if that makes sense.


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

The Seaforth was announced in August 2006. A very long time until now. The watch was mentioned by a lot of well known websites and presented at watch fairs. It received a positive feedback everywhere. It is very disappointing and frustrating for a lot of people to have no chance to get a watch that has been constantly presented and announced.

I really appreciate Jason. But over the time I do not know what Jason´s objectives really are and for what purpose he developes his watches. To collect compliments and positive critics from the press or to offer the watches to watch lovers? You can make your decision by yourself.

If the current batch have been sold within 3 minutes Jason should react. There are mainly two options. Considerably increase the available pieces or increase the price. I would propose a sale by ebay in order to release a realistic market price, that is driven by demand.


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I for one am looking forward to the Sea-gull, um, homage.


----------



## MM22 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



1165dvd said:


> He's said he will not comment on production numbers on his IG feed, so any number is just a guess. Mine-300.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Did you mean total amount?

My guess is less than 100pcs of each.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

The grey dial rules & I would have gone stainless 12 hour, but I'm not in the running this time around. I've had front row seats to the Halios extravaganza, and so honored!

Enjoy your new watches!


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Strmwatch said:


> I don't think the negative reactions are unnecessary. Jason could easily have had more available because he most certainly would have been able to sell them.
> 
> I was interested in the fixed dial abyss blue...operative word "was".


They are definitely unnecessary. People have every right to be disappointed and even to right these comments as they have freedom of speech. But the degree of negativity is unnecessary.

Also no, its not easy for Jason to have had more for sale. He placed the order for these parts months ago and had to make an educated guess as to what the demand would be. There are definitely more watches being sold this series vs the first but at the same time the demand is 4 fold. 
The only way Jason can have more available for the people that missed out is to make another run of Seaforths. So that's exactly what he's doing. 
People complaining about him not having enough stock obviously have no idea of the process and timeline in which these watches are ordered, created, assembled and then delivered to Jason in Canada. With just him at the helm it would take him months upon months to QC and ship the thousands of watches people are saying he should make to meet the unreal demand. 
And if you say "Then he should just hire people to help him!" Then I suggest you go and listen to the Worn&Wound podcast interview he did a few weeks ago. He explains that he is keeping it as a one man show and it's not going to change.

*Edit: As for preorders he also explained in the podcast interview he will not be doing that as he does not want to sit on a large amount of peoples money and have to deal with the refunds and people coming and going in the order. Just the way he wants it.

The selfish side of me says to the people complaining and saying they're going to spend their money elsewhere, good! Please go elsewhere and make it easier for the rest of us.
But that's not right and I truely don't believe that. People shouldn't turn their back on a great company like Halios. Not many other watch brands are going to give you the support and friendly service that Jason provides. And if he expanded his company he wouldn't be able to personally provide the best service he can give.

In the end I can't change the way people will feel in the end, just express the way I see it.

Okay, that's my piece. Rant over ️


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*


----------



## Jcp311 (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



gfxprotege said:


> A pre-order would be an awesome idea and would certainly help him minimize the risk of over-buying. Then again, it may just be his personal choice to not sell so many each round. I agree with making customers happy, but considering these are grown men and women acting worse than a 2yr old with a temper tantrum, I'm not sure they deserve to be happy. Disappointment is okay, but acting out like this is not acceptable. The internet is a crazy crazy place.
> 
> So bear with me on this, but I'm a home brewer. Each recipe is an iterative process and I'm constantly trying to improve them. I've bottled over 200 gallons of beer and mead, and only once did i ever brew a recipe the same way twice. Considering how he's already working on a 3rd version, it seems like he's not yet dialed things in to the point where he's content. So even if he CAN get a whole lot more made, I totally understand his reluctance until he really dials in the recipe, if that makes sense.


People are acting weird, but I think a lot of that is understandable. You'll notice a lot of the negative comments are by people who waited a number of times only to come up empty handed. If I was on the other side of the world and stayed up until 2 am (after consecutive misses) I'd be pretty upset and say some off things. You have to do right by your customers. A pre-order wouldn't make everyone happy, but it would keep most of them quiet while they wait and he banks. 

To your second point I wouldn't change the recipe. He's got winners and should keep making them. I don't think he's running a whimsical passion project.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Serious question: What's so special about the Seaforth? Specs-wise it seems a $500 watch. Why are people willing to pay such a high price to get one?


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Tanker G1 said:


> Serious question: What's so special about the Seaforth? Specs-wise it seems a $500 watch. Why are people willing to pay such a high price to get one?


I heard it was almost as good as a Nodus. That's high praise.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Tanker G1 said:


> Serious question: What's so special about the Seaforth? Specs-wise it seems a $500 watch. Why are people willing to pay such a high price to get one?


It uses unicorn tears instead of oil to lubricate the movement 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Wow. The amount of negative comments has really shadowed this preorder. I guess I would too if I stayed up for the past three times.

Luckily I didn't. Well, all the best for those who got them. Wear them in good health!


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'm not an economist or a business major, but it strikes me we're seeing some tension between our expectations for watches as things which are mass-produced to meet demand and Halios' desire to keep the business at a scale he's comfortable with.

There are several fields in which we accept that there is a limited supply simply because the artisan responsible for production has limited capacity, and mass-production would compromise the quality of what's being offered. Jason is in the position where the expectations for what he makes don't match up with the way he wants to run his business.


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

What's with the egg plant? I don't get it.

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



iceman66 said:


> I for one am looking forward to the Sea-gull, um, homage.


These are made in China like most microbrands.

Only a matter of time before his factory release a Seaforth knockoff with another name on the dial and prices it 250$.

S.

Envoyé de mon WAS-L03T en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Me6777 (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Earl Grey said:


> Perhaps some consolation: I predict that some no-dates will go on the second hand market soon as people who bought a Series 1 but really wanted a date will be off-loading their no-dates if they managed to snag a date version.


You may be right, but at what cost? The demand sure warrants a high resale value. I'm sure many will look to get more than what they cost new, whether they get that premium is yet to be determined but I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Watch_Me6777 said:


> You may be right, but at what cost? The demand sure warrants a high resale value. I'm sure many will look to get more than what they cost new, whether they get that premium is yet to be determined but I wouldn't be surprised.


And God Bless all that profit... I love capitalism


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

From Jason's instagram - "Reading ALL comments, emails and *watch forum posts*, and I want to say that I appreciate and am digesting every single one of them. It might be awhile until I get through them all with a reply (they're 90% angry), but I will try. Lots of solid feedback and fair points, with some extremely out-there statements (e.g. this is all part of a plan to engineer artificial hype and inflate demand). One viable option for Series III is a paid pre-order, even though I am not a fan. We are talking 3 - 4 months of me sitting on your hard-earned cash while production runs its course. And thanks in advance for your taking the time to comment, regardless of the message (unless it's an out-there theory...then you can just hold it in until it comes out the other end )."

He's reading this, if anyone wants a detachable ninja star bezel for series 3, now is the time to let him know of your preferences.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



iceman66 said:


> I for one am looking forward to the Sea-gull, um, homage.


I've got an homage for you. 1/8 the price and an in house movement. Also includes a bracelet.









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## buddalouie (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



OmarShablotnik said:


> View attachment 12850525


----------



## Watch_Me6777 (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats to those who snatched a Seaforth
> 
> I can't get over some of the crazy comments on IG... wow. It's like life and death for some people. How sad


Agreed! As much as I would like to have snagged one, I'll still sleep tonight. Maybe we'll have better luck in March.


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Seaforth Series 1 have sold for as low as $795 recently. Check watchrecon.com. A Tropik sold recently for $750 on bracelet, another for $700 on leather. Doesn't seem like there is such a high premium for the Seaforth.



Watch_Me6777 said:


> You may be right, but at what cost? The demand sure warrants a high resale value. I'm sure many will look to get more than what they cost new, whether they get that premium is yet to be determined but I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Please post more order numbers if you've got them. All the ones I have seen (less than 10?) are between #1000 and #1200, I think. Someone suggested that numbers started at 1000, which I also suspected, but I can't believe he only had ~200 watches for sale this time around. Maybe order numbers did start at 0001? Or 666?


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Michael Day said:


> Well it certainly reads like you're having a chuckle at those that missed out, which so far sounds like a lot. So looking forward to seeing some posts from someone who got one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the watch...mine says hello! Waiting for the shipment now...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Tanker G1 said:


> Serious question: What's so special about the Seaforth? Specs-wise it seems a $500 watch. Why are people willing to pay such a high price to get one?


1. If you have to ask, no answer will satisfy you.

2. It's not a $500 watch, specs-wise. A high-domed sapphire like on the Seaforth is significantly more expensive than a slightly domed one.

3. The Tudor Black Bay ETA sold for around $3000 new, and had worse specs than the Seaforth. The BB sold like hotcakes, too.

4. Jason is filling an unmet demand, for a small diver that actually fits well on a small wrist. It fits me much better than the 40mm Oris 65, the 41mm Tudor BB, or the 40mm MWW 62MAS (which I sold because of the fit). The other two I have tried on but didn't buy. In other words, to me the $700 Seaforth is a better watch than the $1800 Oris or the $3000 Tudor. The secret is short lug to lug PLUS down-curved lugs that sit lower than the caseback.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Earl Grey said:


> 1. If you have to ask, no answer will satisfy you.
> 
> 2. It's not a $500 watch, specs-wise. A high-domed sapphire like on the Seaforth is significantly more expensive than a slightly domed one.
> 
> ...


And it's freakin' gorgeous!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Oh yeah, knew I was forgetting something! 



warsh said:


> And it's freakin' gorgeous!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Oh yeah, knew I was forgetting something! 



warsh said:


> And it's freakin' gorgeous!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Maddog1970 said:


> Um, ok, I know.....I am a sucker....oh well, so now I have 2 watches I really want incoming...
> 
> Blue Puck 2 ordered and paid....wonder if I can drive and pick it up?
> 
> glad the rest of you got distracted by the Seaforth!


You finally got it! Congrats


----------



## Watch_Me6777 (Jul 3, 2016)

Earl Grey said:


> Seaforth Series 1 have sold for as low as $795 recently. Check watchrecon.com. A Tropik sold recently for $750 on bracelet, another for $700 on leather. Doesn't seem like there is such a high premium for the Seaforth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good info, thanks for sharing. I'll be keeping my eye out for sure.


----------



## SISL (Jan 6, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I fail to see how a pre-order would solve the problem.

I think the solution is a lottery.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I sat this one out with all the crazy FOMO (I already have a series I gilt). However, I really wanted a pastel fixie. Maybe with series III...


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I mentioned this in a comment on IG, but I am still surprised at how many people are unaware of the 'Cart Sniping' situation that is a part of crazy drops like this. I suppose to anyone that hasn't participated in drops with extremely sought after items with insufficient supply wouldn't be aware of how it all goes down so the initial upset is understandable, but this sale went pretty much exactly as I would expect from the sounds of it. I wanted to observe today (and tempt myself with a fixed abyss) but was at work and heard about the experience.

The trick (as mentioned a few times earlier) is to have the PayPal one touch feature or at least be pre-logged in so all you have to do is click continue once.
But even sometimes doing all of that, if the traffic is high enough, you STILL won't be quick enough. It's a safe bet that if you pass the 20 second mark and haven't finished checkout then you most likely aren't quick enough and will be cart sniped. Even if there was a cart 'hold' as some have suggested, it was all be marked as 'Sold Out' just as quick, if not quicker.

I'm still curious like some others here as to where all the Abyss Fixies went? Sounds like they were gone before some got the page to refresh. Hopefully we see some pop up here next month... I look forward to admiring them.

The negative comments are understandable to an extent because nobody likes missing out on drops especially trying really hard repeatedly, but it's the unfortunate part of the game. But having been in that same exact position MANY times in the past with other sales and being just as sour, I started to enjoy the rush of trying to be the fastest and if you miss out, then I just wasn't fast or lucky enough and it's time to let everyone else's photos tempt me more for the next one, or until I lose interest.

TL;DR


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I didn't really work for my money that hard so I wouldn't mind Jason sitting on it for months if it guarantees a watch.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Again, where did all the fixed Abyss blues go?! Who got them? I don't see anyone bragging about them.

Very odd.


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Earl Grey said:


> 1. If you have to ask, no answer will satisfy you.
> 
> 2. It's not a $500 watch, specs-wise. A high-domed sapphire like on the Seaforth is significantly more expensive than a slightly domed one.
> 
> ...


Great post! However, my own personal thought was that I found the 65 to fit better on my skinny wrist than the Seaforth. Something about the 65 just melded into my wrist better and appeared to be smaller when looking down as well. To each their own I guess. It definitely wears better than the BB, but I found it similar to my 104.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

my guess is that those abyss blue fixies are snagged by bots because they are the first option available by default. i suppose it's easier to code the bots that way. because from what i read around here and in instagram, there's no reason why the fixies sell out way faster than the sapphires.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I know it was said jestingly earlier, but I'm seriously considering setting up a new company, we'll call it "Merklios" for now, and I'll create homage watches of the Seaforth and sell them on eBay, and I'll take orders for them and then build them to order and it will take 3 or more months for you to get your watch after you order it, and you'll ..... about it, but ultimately you'll take it. I'll get your money and you'll darned well wait for your watch. And when you get it, you'll post up threads about how awesome a homage it is, and how great a value for your money.

My retirement plan becomes clearer. If Jason won't capitalize on this demand, maybe I will.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Merklios Seaworth

I like it.


----------



## ranonranonarat (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

i was one of those who woke up early to try and get a seaforth. unfortunately i missed out because i was too slow during the check-out process. i got changed and went out for an early run and i thought about how good it was to be up this early and also how good it was to be alive.

if you got what you want, congratulations. if you didn't, hey i think there's a lot more to life than a watch.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



ranonranonarat said:


> i was one of those who woke up early to try and get a seaforth. unfortunately i missed out because i was too slow during the check-out process. i got changed and went out for an early run and i thought about how good it was to be up this early and also how good it was to be alive.
> 
> if you got what you want, congratulations. if you didn't, hey i think there's a lot more to life than a watch.


Reason, logic, common sense, perspective........who do you think you are?

get the heck out of here......INFIDEL!!!!!!!!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Riverbeaver (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I hope this isn't a thread ender question, but how do you pronounce Halios? I've Googled that, but to no avail. Anyone?


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Riverbeaver said:


> I hope this isn't a thread ender question, but how do you pronounce Halios? I've Googled that, but to no avail. Anyone?


I personally pronounce it HAY-LIOS. I might be wrong, but if I feel fancy I will pronounce it HAH-LIOS.

EDIT: The Worn and Wound guys also pronounce it as HAY-LIOS.


----------



## MM22 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Earl Grey said:


> Please post more order numbers if you've got them. All the ones I have seen (less than 10?) are between #1000 and #1200, I think. Someone suggested that numbers started at 1000, which I also suspected, but I can't believe he only had ~200 watches for sale this time around. Maybe order numbers did start at 0001? Or 666?


I don't think so. It's gone in 3 minutes. 200~300pcs only isn't impossible unless there are thousands of people chasing after this watch.

But, who knows, right? ;-)


----------



## taifighter (Jul 31, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



ConfusedOne said:


> I personally pronounce it HAY-LIOS. I might be wrong, but if I feel fancy I will pronounce it HAH-LIOS.
> 
> EDIT: The Worn and Wound guys also pronounce it as HAY-LIOS.


Jason himself on the podcast says "HAH-LIOS" every single time, I think he was just too polite to directly correct the hosts.


----------



## taifighter (Jul 31, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Riverbeaver said:


> I hope this isn't a thread ender question, but how do you pronounce Halios? I've Googled that, but to no avail. Anyone?


Jason Lim pronounces it HAH-LIOS, so I guess that's pretty official!


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jdelage said:


> I fail to see how a pre-order would solve the problem.
> 
> I think the solution is a lottery.


Pre-order would allow Halios to produce exactly to demand. At the end of pre-order period, he knows exactly how many of each configuration. And he can produce an additional amount to cover residual demand. This greatly reduces the number of "unmet demand".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Too early to talk about strap parings?

Are the Halios straps good? Hard to tell on IG.


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



watchustebbing said:


> Pre-order would allow Halios to produce exactly to demand. At the end of pre-order period, he knows exactly how many of each configuration. And he can produce an additional amount to cover residual demand. This greatly reduces the number of "unmet demand".
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He's said he wants to keep the production runs small. Its what he is comfortable with.

Even if we throw that out, with the numbers he's been producing in, I can't imagine his suppliers can make 1,000-2,000+ cases, hand sets, dials, date wheels, crowns, movements...

I work with a Chinese manufacturer of custom goods for my job and I can tell you, it isn't always as easy as "just make me more".


----------



## taifighter (Jul 31, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jgibbs3 said:


> Too early to talk about strap parings?
> 
> Are the Halios straps good? Hard to tell on IG.


I've heard the leather one is perfectly good and usable, but nothing insane. Supposedly the rubber straps are really great though.

Personally I'm going to try to find a set of endlinks that fit my new baby, I wanna see it on a bracelet!


----------



## Jcp311 (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jgibbs3 said:


> He's said he wants to keep the production runs small. Its what he is comfortable with.
> 
> Even if we throw that out, with the numbers he's been producing in, I can't imagine his suppliers can make 1,000-2,000+ cases, hand sets, dials, date wheels, crowns, movements...
> 
> I work with a Chinese manufacturer of custom goods for my job and I can tell you, it isn't always as easy as "just make me more".


This is something I've been curious about. I've suspected one reason micro brands order smaller batches is that the more you order the higher the rate of defects on average. OEM's can only make so many pieces at a certain level of quality (for various reasons). Push them past that and you're dealing with a lot of inventory that shouldn't have left the factory. Whatever the case may be with Jason I don't think he's going to go through the trouble of a pre-order only to fail to deliver a quality product.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jgibbs3 said:


> Too early to talk about strap parings?


I ordered a cheapish "seatbelt" nato from a local supplier, I also want to try a strap on a deployment buckle. Bracelet would be cool as well, but I'm not especially crafty so I guess I'll wait 'til someone figures out one that fits out of the box.


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Any recommendations on a NATO strap for a pastel fixie?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'm happy with my BluShark Natos. might order a PhenomNato for this one.

I want to throw the Nomos Fabric strap on! I love that thing. Super soft and doesn't pass under the case. But $90 is a lot


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jcp311 said:


> This is something I've been curious about. I've suspected one reason micro brands order smaller batches is that the more you order the higher the rate of defects on average. OEM's can only make so many pieces at a certain level of quality (for various reasons). Push them past that and you're dealing with a lot of inventory that shouldn't have left the factory. Whatever the case may be with Jason I don't think he's going to go through the trouble of a pre-order only to fail to deliver a quality product.


Can't speak to the watch industry, but for us, there is absolutely scrap rate to consider and bad samples in every single shipment from our factory.

I think this is a large reason as to why he doesn't want to sit on customer's money. He may be more inclined to approve something that he should have said no to because he feels the pressure to get those orders out. Speculation, of course, but it makes sense to me.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jgibbs3 said:


> Can't speak to the watch industry, but for us, there is absolutely scrap rate to consider and bad in samples every single shipment from our factory.
> 
> I think this is a large reason as to why he doesn't want to sit on customer's money. He may be more inclined to approve something that he should have said no to because he feels the pressure to get those orders out. Speculation, of course, but it makes sense to me.


Very good point. Hadn't thought of that.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcp311 (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jgibbs3 said:


> Can't speak to the watch industry, but for us, there is absolutely scrap rate to consider and bad in samples every single shipment from our factory.
> 
> I think this is a large reason as to why he doesn't want to sit on customer's money. He may be more inclined to approve something that he should have said no to because he feels the pressure to get those orders out. Speculation, of course, but it makes sense to me.


You may be right. I've got three watches from the guy so I'm confident so far as the quality goes. I'd rather wait longer if it means everything on his end goes smoothly.


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

My observation/take

Outside a Maratac, the Seaforth II would've been my first delve into the micro brand realm and the experience was pretty disappointing. I've attempted to pick up a Halios through 4 different pieces (tropic, Delfin, Seaforth I and II). It has never panned out.

As much as I appreciate the whole thing, As someone that can't simply carve out the time to check in daily for a launches (that are constantly changing), stalk Instagram feeds, check websites, etc. it is somewhat alienating. Don't get me wrong, it's fun. But not possible for everyone.

Drops like the Seaforth II do reward a passionate few, but also reward people looking to make a quick buck. But almost no one else, such as your run of the mill enthusiast. Shopify (and lots of other services) support pre-orders. In the mean time, not to meeting demand, inevitably creates it. The editions/series approach also creates some scarcity and builds value of the existing (now limited) series.

I don't think it's intentional... BUT, It is damn entertaining to watch the textbook approach for creating demand at work, even if its serendipitous. https://www.forbes.com/sites/sujanpatel/2016/10/22/create-a-demand-for-a-new-product/#7caf37877e2d

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



thebuzz said:


> My observation/take
> 
> Outside a Maratac, the Seaforth II would've been my first delve into the micro brand realm and the experience was pretty disappointing. I've attempted to pick up a Halios through 4 different pieces (tropic, Delfin, Seaforth I and II). It has never panned out.
> 
> ...


Well put. The only positive I have been able to take away from this is that my want for a Seaforth has subsided. Interestingly, finding a Speedie or buying a Rolex is easier.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Of course it's easier. Higher prices will reduce demand, and so will vastly increased availability (at least 2 orders of magnitude higher). So despite the extreme rarity of a Seaforth, I am positive you'd have no trouble buying one for the price of a Speedie or Rolex. Hell, I'll sell you one for half that. 



Michael Day said:


> Well put. The only positive I have been able to take away from this is that my want for a Seaforth has subsided. Interestingly, finding a Speedie or buying a Rolex is easier.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Jason mentioned on instagram that he is considering preorders, which will put a watch on your wrist if you want one.


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

And even if Jason is as the conspiracy theories have stated is keeping volume low to drive demand. Then he is doing a GREAT job of it. Congratulations keep up the good work growing your brand Jason.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Has halios in the past sold bezels so we could swap our own? If he hasn't has anyone heard him make a statement one way or the other on this subject?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GZee88 (Mar 2, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Tried to order both times and within 3min, 'NO-GO'... 
_'Bots'_ notwithstanding, how about limiting just ONE WATCH per customer so all the fans have a chance to enjoy these beauties!!

.


----------



## SISL (Jan 6, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Someone please explain to me how preorders solve the problem. Say there's a 300 piece run planned, and there's a demand for 500. How does a preorder process help?

The problem with the last run (which I didn't participate in) isn't that some people who wanted a watch didn't get it. People are accustomed to this. It's that the outcome was completely out of the hand of the customer, who felt that some other got some kind of unfair advantage. As long as the allocation system is transparent and fair, people are willing to accept that they might not get what they want.

If I were Halios, I would set up a list of people interested in the (next run) watch over several weeks. That list can live on an Excel spreadsheet. The list would have names and email addresses. Then I would close the order window at a known date, giving plenty of time for people to sign up.

Then I would randomize the list and send people their order number (that way, people who have an order number above the total planned allocation would know they're likely not to get a watch long in advance). I would give people the expected date when they might be able to place an order, so that they be able to plan ahead. I would communicate aggressively that those with less advantageous rank number might not get the variation they want, and that those above a certain rank are on the "wait list".

When production is done, I would start contacting people on the list by batch. So if there are 100 units each of variations A, B, and C, I would contact the first 100 people on the list, and give them a unique token that gives them access to the order page for a single unit of the watch. I would give people a week or two (say) to order. The batches can be as small as needed (e.g., 50 names a week, etc), as long as this is planned and communicated long in advance.

Once this is done, I would close the window for those people. Say that there's 90 As, 40 Bs, and 90 Cs left, I would then contact the next 40 people (since the smallest allocation available is 40) and repeat the same process. And so on. Note that this process would smooth out the ordering and the shipping out.

Once a variation is exhausted, the incoming batches of orders would have to be limited to the watches that are available. In all likelihood, some people who put their name in would change their mind and not order, so some of the people on the wait list would get a shot at the less desirable variation.


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jdelage said:


> Someone please explain to me how preorders solve the problem. Say there's a 300 piece run planned, and there's a demand for 500. How does a preorder process help?
> 
> The problem with the last run (which I didn't participate in) isn't that some people who wanted a watch didn't get it. People are accustomed to this. It's that the outcome was completely out of the hand of the customer, who felt that some other got some kind of unfair advantage. As long as the allocation system is transparent and fair, people are willing to accept that they might not get what they want.
> 
> ...


In your understanding it's a pre-order for a fixed number of watches where as the people advocating for pre-orders want the total number available to be based on pre-order volumes.

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jdelage said:


> Someone please explain to me how preorders solve the problem. Say there's a 300 piece run planned, and there's a demand for 500. How does a preorder process help?
> 
> The problem with the last run (which I didn't participate in) isn't that some people who wanted a watch didn't get it. People are accustomed to this. It's that the outcome was completely out of the hand of the customer, who felt that some other got some kind of unfair advantage. As long as the allocation system is transparent and fair, people are willing to accept that they might not get what they want.
> 
> ...


That is how Visitor watches does it...not sure if that is better or worse

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



skyleth said:


> In your understanding it's a pre-order for a fixed number of watches where as the people advocating for pre-orders want the total number available to be based on pre-order volumes.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


The whole idea of a pre-order is that you take all the orders that come in, and then you make that many watches or more.

Given how popular the Seaforth is, that may not work here in a reasonable time frame, depending on how much manufacturing capacity Jason's suppliers have.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> That is how Visitor watches does it...not sure if that is better or worse
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Whether better or worse, it's a lot more work for Jason. Only he can decide if it is worth it to him. I personally enjoy the hunt, but I've had good fortune in owning several Halios models over the years.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

This should be the new logo for this thread










"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Earl Grey said:


> 1. If you have to ask, no answer will satisfy you.
> 
> 2. It's not a $500 watch, specs-wise. A high-domed sapphire like on the Seaforth is significantly more expensive than a slightly domed one.
> 
> ...


>.>

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

You got one right????????

Honestly people have the right to complain to a certain point. Most posts have been legitimate. IG is where most of the crazy whiners come out.



EL_GEEk said:


> This should be the new logo for this thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Trying to decide if the crying baby or brokendick (aka eggplant emoji) is most apt. Both made me smile.

I love that Jason isnt fixed on maximizing profit. Lately, Ive seen nothing but greed here in Washington DC in all its many forms, and I'm refreshed by Jason's different play.

Bravo!!

Sorry to the disappointed ones; life is like that sometimes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Yes, I was lucky to get one. And yes J, people have the right to complain, but most of the complaining is just turning ugly. Trying to lighten up the mood here, not making fun of anyone.



Quicksilver said:


> You got one right????????
> 
> Honestly people have the right to complain to a certain point. Most posts have been legitimate. IG is where most of the crazy whiners come out.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



EL_GEEk said:


> Yes, I was lucky to get one. And yes J, people have the right to complain, but most of the complaining is just turning ugly. Trying to lighten up the mood here, not making fun of anyone.


Isn't complaining about people complaining just about the same thing? Also tough not to say that calling people cry babies isn't making fun.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



JLS36 said:


> Isn't complaining about people complaining just about the same thing? Also tough not to say that calling people cry babies isn't making fun.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk












"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Yes, how about we lighten the mood with a pic?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Earl Grey said:


> The whole idea of a pre-order is that you take all the orders that come in, and then you make that many watches or more.
> 
> Given how popular the Seaforth is, that may not work here in a reasonable time frame, depending on how much manufacturing capacity Jason's suppliers have.


It may also not align with what Jason's goals are with regards to how he wants to spend his time. Manufacturing to meet demand could mean taking time away from other projects he wants to do. I don't get the impression from listening to interviews that he's interested in making Seaforths his full-time occupation in perpituity, regardless of how much money he might stand to make from such an arrangement.

I do think there's a reasonable argument that a pre-order would weed out some speculators and people who are caught up in Seaforth-fever. That said, after some of the comments I saw on instagram yesterday, I'm not convinced that a system on earth exists that will make everyone happy.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I do think comments from people who managed to get an order in or were part of the dirty 30, and then telling everyone else to calm down and relax is probably counterproductive. I think it makes some of the most vociferous critics of the process even angrier.

I wanted one, I didn't get one, I neither have the desire nor resources to keep everything that I like, I know there will be more watches maybe even from Halios itself that I like just as much as the sea 4th, I slept really well last night, and this too shall pass.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

love it 
thanks for the laugh


EL_GEEk said:


> This should be the new logo for this thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to this whole microbrand watch scene and have been quite taken aback by the whole situation with this piece. I had intended to acquire one as I am looking for a decent sized/priced/styled diver or general tool watch and it fits the bill. I couldn't believe how quickly they sold out last night! There must be a better way to meet this demand without the owner having a nervous breakdown from the stress. I am not the most patient person, so I suspect I won't be in the market to buy when the next lot become available - indeed, I suspect many won't risk missing out again next time round and will go elsewhere. Fingers crossed that Jason finds a way through this saga which manages to keep the brand true to it's roots providing decent watches at good prices in high enough numbers to meet demand...


----------



## PeteInNYC (May 9, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



watchustebbing said:


> Any recommendations on a NATO strap for a pastel fixie?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was thinking about the M-22 from Haveston straps.


----------



## PeteInNYC (May 9, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



ConfusedOne said:


> I personally pronounce it HAY-LIOS. I might be wrong, but if I feel fancy I will pronounce it HAH-LIOS.
> 
> EDIT: The Worn and Wound guys also pronounce it as HAY-LIOS.


I also say HAY-lios but if you listen to the Worn and Wound podcast, Jason pronounces it HAH-lios.


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

don't worry guys, Bliger, Debert and MEGIR are ramping up production of the Seaforth homage as we speak.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



PeteInNYC said:


> I also say HAY-lios but if you listen to the Worn and Wound podcast, Jason pronounces it HAH-lios.


& here I just pronounce it Hell-Yes


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



PeteInNYC said:


> I also say HAY-lios but if you listen to the Worn and Wound podcast, Jason pronounces it HAH-lios.


Crazy. I learn something every time I stop into WUS. I did not know that.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*










"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Wonder who will be the first to post the first unboxing!


----------



## will16 (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



JLS36 said:


> Has halios in the past sold bezels so we could swap our own? If he hasn't has anyone heard him make a statement one way or the other on this subject?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


From their website


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



EL_GEEk said:


> "Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"
> 
> Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


Perfect ladies diver, my wife loves hers.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



will16 said:


> From their website
> 
> View attachment 12852269


Thanks

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Me6777 (Jul 3, 2016)

EL_GEEk said:


> "Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"
> 
> Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


I was starting to feel better about not getting one yesterday but then you had to go and post this pic! Haha.


----------



## Jcp311 (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Earl Grey said:


> The whole idea of a pre-order is that you take all the orders that come in, and then you make that many watches or more.
> 
> Given how popular the Seaforth is, that may not work here in a _*reasonable*_ time frame, depending on how much manufacturing capacity Jason's suppliers have.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think thats highly dependent on what you define as reasonable. Buyers will have to decide if the wait is worth it or not. I personally like the idea of having a secured watch and being able to confidently forgo the black friday seaforth cataclysm, even if I wait 6 months. I don't think Jason would offer an arrangement like this unless he was confident he could meet that obligation.

Some of these comments seem to object to the idea of a pre-order based on little else than a preconceived notion of what Jason might like to do with his company. So what if he offers a pre-order? This is potentially a crucial moment for his brand where it makes the jump to something else. Maybe he doesn't want that, but offering a pre-order to what's potentially a larger customer base makes the most sense to me. You want more customers the longer you exist, no?


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

A pre-order would be very welcomed as long as Jason is fine with it.
I am more than happy to wait 6 months or a year if it can guarantee a Seaforth.

Looking back I should have had the Apple Pay set up on my laptop before the crazy sale began.
Had I done that I would have likely had a Series II shipped to me, but it was a lesson learned.

I am still VERY excited to see what Jason is cooking up for Series III!


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jcp311 said:


> Some of these comments seem to object to the idea of a pre-order based on little else than a preconceived notion of what Jason might like to do with his company. So what if he offers a pre-order? This is potentially a crucial moment for his brand where it makes the jump to something else. Maybe he doesn't want that, but offering a pre-order to what's potentially a larger customer base makes the most sense to me. You want more customers the longer you exist, no?


Is that a safe assumption? I think you could make a case that expansion isn't the goal of every business, and that staying at a comfortable level that enables you to steer the brand and its product line in a specific direction might be very appealing to someone with a focus on design and aftermarket service.

That said I have zero objection to a pre-order period, and would happily participate in one. As others have pointed out though, it may not solve Jason's issue if demand in the pre-order period continues to outstrip the level of production he's comfortable with. I suppose a lottery system might address that, although the hostility of some of the comments on IG suggests to me that some people won't be happy no matter what.

You're right though that we're all just guessing based on what we've heard and read from Jason in interviews and on IG.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'm happy for Jason to take his company in whatever direction he chooses. I think there are reasons he has not done a pre-order in the past, and some of those reasons were echoed in recent comments he made in podcasts and on IG.

This experience may change his view on things, but it is fair to acknowledge countervailing reasons against the idea that he has to do a pre-order to maximize the number of watches, or maximize profit, or make supply perfectly match demand. He may well have other priorities and he'll have to balance those for himself. I admire what he's done so far and would understand a reluctance to change things.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> That is how Visitor watches does it...not sure if that is better or worse
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Also similar to the process Forasec followed, and I do prefer it a lot. Even Forasec would have announced it timely and clearly, causing an equal big rush, I think there are still some advantages over the normal ordering system:

1. The ability to select a 1st to 3rd preference will enable to allocate watches in a way that makes as many people happy as possible. It will also prevent missing out all together, after a failed attempt at 1st choice.
2. The registration moment and actual moment of ordering are separated by quite some time. This allows for some contemplation on the order you placed. Things people do in a rush, because they might miss out, are often quite impulsive decisions. This time in between will for sure reduce buyers remorse for some people and - next point -
3. Other people on the wait list get a chance when someone regretting his decision opts out, who would otherwise have had to resort to the second hand market at inflated prices.
4. Don't think Forasec will be doing this, but I can imagine giving the people on the waitinglist first right of registration for a possible next series of the same watch.
5. I suppose the time between registration and ordering allows the seller to cull out any registrations done by bots, before the actual moment of ordering. Though I am not sure how or if it would be technically possible to filter out bots from a registration list like that.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SISL (Jan 6, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

There are many stories of ethical craftsmen taking preorder money upfront and finding themselves unable to either deliver or reimburse. I think a small amount upfront is one thing but 100% several months in advance is a bad idea.


----------



## SISL (Jan 6, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Wimads said:


> 5. I suppose the time between registration and ordering allows the seller to cull out any registrations done by bots, before the actual moment of ordering. Though I am not sure how or if it would be technically possible to filter out bots from a registration list like that.


You can charge a nominal, non returnable, $5 to weed out bots and non serious buyers. Also, a system where Halios sends out a unique token to a unique email address helps.


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

As someone brand new to microbrands and to the forum in general (though I've been a longtime lurker), it's interesting to see this release play out, and just how similar the results are to other product releases I've been a part of.

Without fail, you have upset, disgruntled people who drop the brand altogether, or demand (read: suggest) a pre-order system, as that will somehow solve the overall supply, or rather lack there of. Unfortunately a pre-order system cannot solve the supply, as demand is and has been far greater than a one-man-shop is capable of handling.

A list could easily reach thousands in pre-orders, and it's guaranteed people will back out, request order changes, unhappy people as a result from possibly splitting the list into more manageable numbers etc. On top of that, the low numbers being produced may be a way to ensure unquestionable quality that Jason is happy with, and could also be an actual limiting factor of the manufacturer. If Jason requests higher output there is without a doubt going to be a higher number of defective units. Now to avoid unsatisfactory products reaching the customer using a pre-order system, Jason could spend the months QA every single piece, in addition to whatever unforseen manufacturing issues etc etc....

But why? Why should he spend an exorbitant amount of time going through a process he's expressed little interest in (until yesterday's release)? To please the masses? To make a greater profit?

Not everyone is going to get a "HAH-lios," so no matter what he does there's going to be unhappy people. I say he should stick to what he's doing, and those who get one, get one, those who are unhappy will stay unhappy.

PS. I am not rando who somehow snagged a Seaforth, but hope to in the future.


----------



## dharper90 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Agree with everything you said. There's a really weird sense of entitlement that people seem to have with Halios, and it appears to come from them thinking only about what they want. The Seaforth is but one of many watches we can waste our money on. It happens to be made by a guy who does this for a fun hobby, it's not a full-time job or part of a big money-making plan. The amount of people dictating what he should do with Halios are thinking about what will help them get a watch, not what Jason envisioned for the brand. Make too few models? People ..... and moan that they're being personally slighted. Make too many? The mystique is gone. It will be a no-win situation until Jason decides to retire the brand.



elschiz said:


> As someone brand new to microbrands and to the forum in general (though I've been a longtime lurker), it's interesting to see this release play out, and just how similar the results are to other product releases I've been a part of.
> 
> Without fail, you have upset, disgruntled people who drop the brand altogether, or demand (read: suggest) a pre-order system, as that will somehow solve the overall supply, or rather lack there of. Unfortunately a pre-order system cannot solve the supply, as demand is and has been far greater than a one-man-shop is capable of handling.
> 
> ...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

My 18 yo son tries to score Supreme drops. Fails all the time. If he can get over it, so can those who missed this.

Dunno your ontological views, but if you think god put jason here to put a watch on your wrist.... hah!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Earl Grey said:


> Of course it's easier. Higher prices will reduce demand, and so will vastly increased availability (at least 2 orders of magnitude higher). So despite the extreme rarity of a Seaforth, I am positive you'd have no trouble buying one for the price of a Speedie or Rolex. Hell, I'll sell you one for half that.


You missed my piont. Completely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



dharper90 said:


> It happens to be made by a guy who does this for a fun hobby, it's not a full-time job or part of a big money-making plan.


I think it is a full time gig for Jason. Someone correct me if I'm wrong. This isnt a side job and hasnt been in a long while if it ever was.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Given that many people here have similar tastes to me I'm wondering what the contributors are eyeing note that Seaforth is of the agenda?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Syms (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



elschiz said:


> As someone brand new to microbrands and to the forum in general (though I've been a longtime lurker), it's interesting to see this release play out, and just how similar the results are to other product releases I've been a part of.
> 
> Without fail, you have upset, disgruntled people who drop the brand altogether, or demand (read: suggest) a pre-order system, as that will somehow solve the overall supply, or rather lack there of. Unfortunately a pre-order system cannot solve the supply, as demand is and has been far greater than a one-man-shop is capable of handling.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more with this statement.

People sometimes forget that Jason is a one man show.

Maybe another reason (and this is totally an assumption) he is still wanting to balance work and family life as well? Imagine If he tried to fulfill a release of 1000 watches or more. That's likely way more of a workload than a one man show can handle within a reasonable amount of time. Not to mention, there would likely be zero work/family life balance.

For the record, I didn't get one either and I still find the *****ing on here is annoying as hell.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



elschiz said:


> PS. I am not rando who somehow snagged a Seaforth, but hope to in the future.


I am.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> I think it is a full time gig for Jason. Someone correct me if I'm wrong. This isnt a side job and hasnt been in a long while if it ever was.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yeah, fairly certain this is a full time thing now.


----------



## Jake West (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

It's Jason's business and ultimately he'll decide how he will sell his watches. My nephews are crazy for buying special edition sneakers and even with lotteries there's countless disappointed folks that scream it's an unfair system.

There's a fair amount of pressure, bullying and/or coercing going on via various social media forums but Jason has shown he is willing to listen to peoples opinions and suggestions and to potentially rethink his sales platform. Jason seems like a very nice guy, well mannered and thoughtful in his responses. He'll do what he feels is right for his business and brand. I personally love the exclusiveness of the Halios brand, but the same can be said for NTH, Helm, Magrette, MWW & Obris Morgan (to quote just a few MB's) ...they are all exclusive pieces outside the radar of WUS and some are much more popular and sell better than others. Regardless, they have limited production runs and there's always going to be disappointment. Heck, even recent Seiko releases are causing grief in Europe and the US!

I'd love to see an undercover boss situation where Doc Vail takes the helm of Halios for a week...that would definitely bring out the popcorn!


----------



## taifighter (Jul 31, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Well put, elschiz! Honestly these people can be very reasonable normally, but dangle candy in front of them but don't let them have it, they become blind to their entitlement and they deflect all their blame. Everyone was SOOOO excited and happy at 2:59 PST, knowing all the rules, knowing that the chances at getting one were close to nil. Yet lo and behold, after 3:03 PM, Jason is an a** hole because they were too slow on the trigger to complete their order in time. Like guys, you KNEW that 99% of you were going home empty handed. What's the deal?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Not disparaging Halios as they are nice. However why put up with so much drama/headache just to get a watch, especially with so many other equally nice and readily available brands out there. I find it amusing especially when a good portion of these buyers will flip them, and then some fool will pay that insane premium price just to have one.


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



59yukon01 said:


> Not disparaging Halios as they are nice. However why put up with so much drama/headache just to get a watch, especially with so many other equally nice and readily available brands out there. I find it amusing especially when a good portion of these buyers will flip them, and then some fool will pay that insane premium price just to have one.


Who ever said this hobby made sense?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jdelage said:


> You can charge a nominal, non returnable, $5 to weed out bots and non serious buyers. Also, a system where Halios sends out a unique token to a unique email address helps.


This is the stupidest idea I have read yet. I have never seen a preorder done this way. It's usually 50% or full price. Why in the world would he assume so much more risk than he is comfortable With?

I love these great ideas people have for his successful brand. $5 preorder lol.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



bjjkk said:


> This is the stupidest idea I have read yet. I have never seen a preorder done this way. It's usually 50% or full price. Why in the world would he assume so much more risk than he is comfortable With?
> 
> I love these great ideas people have for his successful brand. $5 preorder lol.


Didn't Raven do this recently? $20 to reserve a spot I think. Could be wrong though, if so, then carry on.


----------



## DocJohnnyZ (Dec 20, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Not trying to be snarky, but I can't help but wonder how much money Jason would stand to make if he switched to a production model that could equate supply with demand! People want these things, man.


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Ya seriously I've seen this scenario play out almost to the T, with a different product. This other creator is also a one-man-show, and he's tried lists, pre-orders etc and nothing mattered. The demand was simply and is currently still far greater than his output. He's constantly wrestling with the idea of increasing his already relatively high prices in order to reign in the demand, but ultimately he chooses not to because he really does want his product in the hands of as many people as possible; really doesn't like the idea of some exclusive, nearly snob level product. Lastly he utterly despises scalpers who turn around and charge double (but that's the free market for you), to which people have suggested a significant price increase would put a small damper on these individuals.

Ultimately it's Jason's call. If this is his full time gig, what is he comfortable with, what are his overall plans for Halios? People are just going to have to deal with his decisions and if they don't like it, they can move on to the many MB's they continue to mention and how "they do things better."

Regarding why people are enamored with such a product?

It's a combination of reasons; aesthetics, utility, price etc, but I think mainly the shared passion and fascination with a person (some would say underdog) who has spent many hours pouring over every detail to create a product, that in one glance the attention to detail and passion that went into it is readily apparent. Of course that combined with a level of unobtanium creates a perfect storm for inherently butthurt customers who are unable to get their hands on one.


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



watchustebbing said:


> Wonder who will be the first to post the first unboxing!


Guaranteed the first sales post won't be far behind it - "just not bonding with it, $1200 net to me"


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



elschiz said:


> ...Of course that combined with a level of unobtanium creates a perfect storm for inherently butthurt customers who are unable to get their hands on one.


I must agree that, like it or not, the "unobtanium" is a big factor driving the popularity of the Seaforth. The fact that it's also well designed, nicely sized, fairly priced and just enough "different" from the crowd (hello Pastel Blue and Bahama Yellow) creates that perfect storm.

Honestly how many of us would still hold this watch in such high regard if there were piles of inventory just waiting to be sold 8 days of the week.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jake West said:


> I'd love to see an undercover boss situation where Doc Vail takes the helm of Halios for a week...that would definitely bring out the popcorn!


Hah!  Lol, ya, doc would've dealt a whole lot differently with these crying adults for sure. Might be a healthy approach to temper the sentiment a bit. Maybe Jason should just let him run the Insta account for a week, that might be enough already. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I think half of the reason that many wanted the watch over and above the reasons stated by elschiz and zaratsu is that people will think to themselves that they will be able to flip it if they don' t like it for whatever reason and will most likely make a profit even after enjoying it for a few weeks / months. Its almost a no lose situation.

Can I say for sure that I will keep the one I have? I am hoping I do as I really love the design, but I really loved my Halios Puck, Zenith El Primero, Nomos Orion, Rolex Explorer, Glashutte Original Big Date sport, Heuer Autavia & Helson Skin Diver, yet I sold them all and many more besides.

One thing that I have noticed recently though is that when I was looking for the sold out Puck a few years ago they were going for $1000+ and they were snapped up the second they came online - if you look now they are not selling quickly and are going for pretty much their original list prices - so if you are gonna flip, best do it before there is too much supply


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

This thread needs more pics, and not of aubergines. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

Honestly, I was just looking for a dressier oris 65 minus the cartoonish dial and doesn't cost 1.5k. I'd have no complaints if seaforth was a mass produced watch by the swatch group that I can buy second hand for 450 bucks. But then, we wouldn't have gotten all the salt and eggplant jokes.


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Earl Grey said:


> This thread needs more pics, and not of aubergines.


False!


----------



## Kanadicken (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jsj11 said:


> I think half of the reason that many wanted the watch over and above the reasons stated by elschiz and zaratsu is that people will think to themselves that they will be able to flip it if they don' t like it for whatever reason and will most likely make a profit even after enjoying it for a few weeks / months. Its almost a no lose situation.
> 
> Can I say for sure that I will keep the one I have? I am hoping I do as I really love the design, but I really loved my Halios Puck, Zenith El Primero, Nomos Orion, Rolex Explorer, Glashutte Original Big Date sport, Heuer Autavia & Helson Skin Diver, yet I sold them all and many more besides.
> 
> One thing that I have noticed recently though is that when I was looking for the sold out Puck a few years ago they were going for $1000+ and they were snapped up the second they came online - if you look now they are not selling quickly and are going for pretty much their original list prices - so if you are gonna flip, best do it before there is too much supply


Still though, the fact that you're seeing 5 year old watches go for the original retail price is pretty amazing. So even if you aren't in it to make a buck, it's pretty attractive to be able to get your money back from a watch you bought new.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Kanadicken said:


> Still though, the fact that you're seeing 5 year old watches go for the original retail price is pretty amazing. So even if you aren't in it to make a buck, it's pretty attractive to be able to get your money back from a watch you bought new.


This is so true. I sold my four-year old Tropik SS a couple weeks ago for a little bit more than the original retail price, which was a few dollars more than I paid last year.


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

It is better to keep demand high to ensure further releases are sold out as well. That's what I would do.

But will still increase the supply slightly to have more greens.

PS I didn't manage to get the watch. It felt like heartbreak for the first 10 minutes, like getting dumped.... It felt better as the days goes by. Looking forward to the 38mm.

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## Kanadicken (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

So this is my idea. Jason, if your still reading, three words: "HALIOS by Sinn".

Jason comes up with the specs, Sinn maybe helps with some fine tuning. Instead of a base ETA you get one of the higher finishes. Start with Seaforth, probably with a limited number of the most popular variations, about a 2000 peice total run to start with. I'd guess the price would be somewhere slightly higher than a Sinn 104 or about double what a Seaforth costs now.

Jason gets qualtity control, same financial cut, but more money because more watches. Sinn gets trendy street cred plus money from selling watches. Partnership leads to Jason being able to let loose and design some "high end pieces" in the by Sinn line, and he could still make some small batch original pieces under the regular Halios label.


----------



## Shoresy (Jan 26, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'll be keeping an eye out for a nimbus grey, steel diver/12 hr. Resell market looks like it will be painful but, things are what they are.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Kanadicken said:


> So this is my idea. Jason, if your still reading, three words: "HALIOS by Sinn".
> 
> Jason comes up with the specs, Sinn maybe helps with some fine tuning. Instead of a base ETA you get one of the higher finishes. Start with Seaforth, probably with a limited number of the most popular variations, about a 2000 peice total run to start with. I'd guess the price would be somewhere slightly higher than a Sinn 104 or about double what a Seaforth costs now.
> 
> Jason gets qualtity control, same financial cut, but more money because more watches. Sinn gets trendy street cred plus money from selling watches. Partnership leads to Jason being able to let loose and design some "high end pieces" in the by Sinn line, and he could still make some small batch original pieces under the regular Halios label.


lol what?!


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



D6AMIA6N said:


> lol what?!


What's hard to understand? Going from a Chinese-made Canadian-designed microbrand to a boutique subsidiary of a German manufacturer is the obvious next step.


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Forgive a dumb question, but what is the TLDR on all this? "There was/will be a preorder"?


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



ds760476 said:


> Forgive a dumb question, but what is the TLDR on all this? "There was/will be a preorder"?


The super condensed version is that there was no pre-order on these as the brand owner doesn't like the idea of holding people's money. The demand for the Seaforth crashed two subsequent attempts to put them on sale via his website, and after migrating to a different e-commerce provider the run went on sale and was gone in three minutes give or take. Many folks were unhappy that they didn't get one (a common complaint being that the site didn't "reserve" a watch when they added it to their cart and sold while they were entering payment info) so Jason stated on instagram he may consider a pre-order for the third series.

Those are the broad strokes.


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Rather than a pre-order with money paid upfront, where the number of orders determines production size (something I gather Jason doesn't want), I think the better solution would be a registration period followed by a lottery to create a prioritized waiting list. Each new release would then be open first to those at the top of the list, which would remain intact for the following releases.


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

He should do what Ming did. Start out an innocent micro brand. Next watch, $8,000.


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



allanzzz said:


> It is better to keep demand high to ensure further releases are sold out as well. That's what I would do.
> 
> But will still increase the supply slightly to have more greens.
> 
> ...


I think Jason scored an "A+" in Marketing 101 back in college.

Looking forward to the 38mm as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



watchustebbing said:


> I think Jason scored an "A+" in Marketing 101 back in college.
> 
> Looking forward to the 38mm as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please forgive my ignorance as I'm new to Halios, but what is the 38mm watch you're referring to? Is that going to be the GMT in Series3? Or an entirely new watch?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



elschiz said:


> Please forgive my ignorance as I'm new to Halios, but what is the 38mm watch you're referring to? Is that going to be the GMT in Series3? Or an entirely new watch?


New watch.


----------



## Jake West (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



zaratsu said:


> I must agree that, like it or not, the "unobtanium" is a big factor driving the popularity of the Seaforth. The fact that it's also well designed, nicely sized, fairly priced and just enough "different" from the crowd (hello Pastel Blue and Bahama Yellow) creates that perfect storm.


Agree, and it's very similar to how Felix @ Time & Tide summarized the V2 watch..._"Really though, this watch is much more than its specs. Sure, they're important, but not as important as the overall mood of this watch. Every time I've put it on over the last few weeks it's made me happier, looking down at the tropical (and not in the vintage Rolex sense) dial, and you can't help but smile. But beyond the dial, there's just something about this little watch - the combination of its undeniable charms, rugged build and reasonable price that make it perfect for summer fun."_


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Saw this in the Journal section today.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake West (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Earl Grey said:


> This thread needs more pics, and not of aubergines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

My bronze tropik









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sirbusman (Oct 11, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

If there is pre-order for the 3rd Gen. I have a feeling the price would be even higher. In order to maintain the value, limitation of production number and demanding as well as resale value.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SISL (Jan 6, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



bjjkk said:


> This is the stupidest idea I have read yet. I have never seen a preorder done this way. It's usually 50% or full price. Why in the world would he assume so much more risk than he is comfortable With?
> 
> I love these great ideas people have for his successful brand. $5 preorder lol.


The $5 is just for the privilege of putting one's name on the list. It's not the price of the watch.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Ok I'm up for a new watch but alas it won't be a Seaforth. Perhaps never as I can't see the ordering system or lack of stock changing.

So tomorrow I'll see if I can pick up one of these. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jake West said:


> View attachment 12855859


Carrot is the new eggplant. Nice strap! What is it?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I woke up twice at 3am to have a go at the aborted Seaforth ii launch.
Dejected, i came across this Gilt/Sapphire on the local ebay that night for a great price. I couldn't press buy it now fast enough.

I had another go at Seaforth ii a few days ago without luck but i am enjoying this while i wait for GMT or possible Seaforth iii pre order.


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Michael Day said:


> Ok I'm up for a new watch but alas it won't be a Seaforth. Perhaps never as I can't see the ordering system or lack of stock changing.
> 
> So tomorrow I'll see if I can pick up one of these.
> 
> ...


Good luck. I picked one up from the Little Collins st Seiko Boutique last week. Lovely watch and the strap is so comfy.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Hi Folks

I have been lying low on this thread and quietly reading things in the maelstrom that has followed the series 2 opening.

I am fortunate to say that i was lucky enough to get one and will share my thoughts and experiences of it here as always.

To be honest i was saddened a bit by the turn things took in the turbulent wake that followed and felt reluctant to post here about my situation and weighing in on the general state of affairs. I understand the frustrations people experienced. I narrowly missed out on Series 1 and took it on the chin on that one. However it was clear that this was more about luck than anything as demand had far outstripped supply since series 1 gained traction and likely the order for series 2 submitted by Halios to the factory. That is apparent by how few of us got one. There is likely a large portion of non IG and WUS folks who got one too that remain silent as the Seaforth has appealed and gotten noticed in wider circles after the series 1 launch.

I think things certainly could have been managed more smoothly by Halios but i don't doubt the integrity for one minute as my dealings first and second hand with Jason have shown consistent character. He has shown grace and honesty throughout even to peoples disappointment.

As to the series 3 dilemma, i leave that up to Halios. There will be no perfect solution to please everyone, but it will be an exercise in compromise. I personally hope that Halios maintains its design language, quality, support, small runs (relatively and whatever that means going forward) and personal touch that have gotten it to this point. After all those are some of the things that make it greater than the sum of its mechanical parts and specs. I think it is an argument that can swirl in circles as there is no clear answer. It is commendable that Jason allows some transparency to his thoughts though it no doubt also creates difficulties. Some other brands are much more closed or directive in these matters, design, ordering etc..

I look forward to seeing the coming weeks and what rolls in for people.


----------



## Jake West (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Michael Day said:


> Ok I'm up for a new watch but alas it won't be a Seaforth. Perhaps never as I can't see the ordering system or lack of stock changing.
> 
> So tomorrow I'll see if I can pick up one of these.
> 
> ...


It's a great piece. I love mine! BTW...Random Rob on his YouTube channel is selling his...brand new!


----------



## Jake West (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Earl Grey said:


> Carrot is the new eggplant. Nice strap! What is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Its a Hadley-Roma from Amazon. Around $26.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jtbr said:


> Good luck. I picked one up from the Little Collins st Seiko Boutique last week. Lovely watch and the strap is so comfy.


Was thinking of going there or Chadstone. We're you able to talk them down at all?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Michael Day said:


> Was thinking of going there or Chadstone. We're you able to talk them down at all?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I didn't try.


----------



## Kanadicken (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



D6AMIA6N said:


> lol what?!





uvalaw2005 said:


> What's hard to understand? Going from a Chinese-made Canadian-designed microbrand to a boutique subsidiary of a German manufacturer is the obvious next step.





Breguet7147 said:


> He should do what Ming did. Start out an innocent micro brand. Next watch, $8,000.


HALIOS by Sinn- Bell & Ross started in the 90s as Bell & Ross by Sinn, and then eventually they went their own way, so that's what I'm playing on here. I think it would be a super successful idea if Halios and Sinn were interested in it, there would be a huge amount of hype in Hodinkee, W+W, etc. And here too obviously. Since Sinn has done it before it would have a neat 90s vintage element to it, plus their watches are generally black and white and the Halios line would then let them offer colour, and playfulness that they don't really offer in their current line up. Jason seems to be enjoying his current lifestyle and company, but taking the step from micro-brand to mid-priced boutique brand, I think that would be pretty cool. And I think that must be the dream for at least some of the many micros out there. And it would let Jason focus on creating watches instead of dealing with releases and repairs, and hopefully he wouldn't be constrained anymore in what he could create in terms of production equipment or price.

Not my watch:








THis is actually my watch:








ps, anyone know how you manage the size of your pictures on here?


----------



## Kanadicken (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jtbr said:


> I woke up twice at 3am to have a go at the aborted Seaforth ii launch.
> Dejected, i came across this Gilt/Sapphire on the local ebay that night for a great price. I couldn't press buy it now fast enough.
> 
> I had another go at Seaforth ii a few days ago without luck but i am enjoying this while i wait for GMT or possible Seaforth iii pre order.
> ...


Nice catch! I think you did well, the whole reason why I wanted a v2 was cause I thought it might help me trade for a v1! Pretty happy with some of the pics I've seen of the abyss with the steel bezel though so we'll have to see when it gets here. But maybe we can trade one day


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Kanadicken said:


> Nice catch! I think you did well, the whole reason why I wanted a v2 was cause I thought it might help me trade for a v1! Pretty happy with some of the pics I've seen of the abyss with the steel bezel though so we'll have to see when it gets here. But maybe we can trade one day


Good for you. I had an abyss /steel bezel in the cart briefly before it was gone.
Do show some pics when you get it. As for trade, who knows what the future holds...


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Earl Grey said:


> Carrot is the new eggplant.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I love Halios and think Jason is probably the coolest stranger I've ever come in contact with, but I'm done with it.

The hysterical freaks that have come out of the woodwork just piss me off. I even have people messaging me now begging me to tell them who bought my Seaforths at great prices while they sat there refreshing Jason's IG feed like rabid freaks waiting for their precious. It just leaves a really bad taste in my mouth and I want out of it. Jason will do quite fine without my purchases and I wish him the best. To the rabid freaks out there, you're a stain on the WIS community.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Robotaz said:


> I love Halios and think Jason is probably the coolest stranger I've ever come in contact with, but I'm done with it.
> 
> The hysterical freaks that have come out of the woodwork just piss me off. I even have people messaging me now begging me to tell them who bought my Seaforths at great prices while they sat there refreshing Jason's IG feed like rabid freaks waiting for their precious. It just leaves a really bad taste in my mouth and I want out of it. Jason will do quite fine without my purchases and I wish him the best. To the rabid freaks out there, you're a stain on the WIS community.


Wow man! You just get it all off your chest, and feel better. Looks like this one got to you big time. I know the feeling. Time in the WIS trenches can wear on one sometimes.

You go buy yourself a nice watch & don't let the drama get you down. There's a lotta new kids in town now, & they know not what they do nor the origins of the joy of WISsin.

Cheers


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Riddim Driven said:


> Wow man! You just get it all off your chest, and feel better. Looks like this one got to you big time. I know the feeling. Time in the WIS trenches can wear on one sometimes.
> 
> You go buy yourself a nice watch & don't let the drama get you down. There's a lotta new kids in town now, & they know not what they do nor the origins of the joy of WISsin.
> 
> Cheers


I got a PM this morning that put me over the top. These people are like crack heads with no dignity.


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Robotaz said:


> I got a PM this morning that put me over the top. These people are like crack heads with no dignity.


Crackheads have dignity?


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Earl Grey said:


> This thread needs more pics, and not of aubergines.


I got you fam.


----------



## PeteInNYC (May 9, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Robotaz said:


> I got a PM this morning that put me over the top. These people are like crack heads with no dignity.


What the heck did the PM say?!?!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

It said, "Dude, Where's my watch?"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



PeteInNYC said:


> What the heck did the PM say?!?!


I'll just say that the desperation and mental health illness is so pervasive that people are rummaging through sales threads and begging sellers of sold watches for the buyer's info so they can go harass them.

Yet, two weeks ago, I had a Seaforth sell for close to the original asking price and these people sat there fixated on Seaforth II. When they missed out, they turned into a zombie army scattering across the horizon desperate for flesh.


----------



## PeteInNYC (May 9, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Robotaz said:


> I'll just say that the desperation and mental health illness is so pervasive that people are rummaging through sales threads and begging sellers of sold watches for the buyer's info so they can go harass them.
> 
> Yet, two weeks ago, I had a Seaforth sell for close to the original asking price and these people sat there fixated on Seaforth II. When they missed out, they turned into a zombie army scattering across the horizon desperate for flesh.


My god


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Robotaz said:


> I'll just say that the desperation and mental health illness is so pervasive that people are rummaging through sales threads and begging sellers of sold watches for the buyer's info so they can go harass them.
> 
> Yet, two weeks ago, I had a Seaforth sell for close to the original asking price and these people sat there fixated on Seaforth II. When they missed out, they turned into a zombie army scattering across the horizon desperate for flesh.


Really glad I sold my Seaforth privately!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

UVALAW
Did you get a series 2?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



PeteInNYC said:


> My god


LOL! You like the picture I painted? Haha


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> UVALAW
> Did you get a series 2?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like I'm going to admit that with a zombie army on the loose.


----------



## Jake West (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



deepfriedicecubes said:


> I got you fam.
> View attachment 12857355


Limited/Special 'Joker' Edition?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

That's partly why I was so quite for a few days!

I decided just to embrace it though. This community is and should be part of the fun.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Zombie army...love it. Soon the bay will fulfill all your dreams!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> UVALAW
> Did you get a series 2?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which one did you get, the one you wanted - sapphire abyss ?


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Whiners, PM's nor beggars would turn me off Halios. Not sure why you would walk away from his company due to others. Different story if Jason and Halios were total clowns.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Quicksilver said:


> Whiners, PM's nor beggars would turn me off Halios. Not sure why you would walk away from his company due to others. Different story if Jason and Halios were total clowns.


Sort of like when there is a protest happening right outside the doors of your favorite store..... you are less likely to shop there that day. In the civil rights era of the united states that reality was a factor in getting business owners to support the civil rights movement a little sooner......they wanted to get back to business as usual and they didnt care about any color in that regard except green....but with protests happening on their street they were losing business.

My suspicion is that Halios would love to get back to business as usual again as well.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> Sort of like when there is a protest happening right outside the doors of your favorite store..... you are less likely to shop there that day. In the civil rights era of the united states that reality was a factor in getting business owners to support the civil rights movement a little sooner......they wanted to get back to business as usual and they didnt care about any color in that regard except green....but with protests happening on their street they were losing business.
> 
> My suspicion is that Halios would love to get back to business as usual again as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Being a long time halios fan and I know a few of you other guys are as well ,I must admit that I am little shocked by all the crazyness of it all now I remember the Laguna being in stock for ages and that came with a one of the best packages ever with steel bracelet and a Isofrane how quickly would that sell now?

I haven't read a awful lot on the thread but some of the comments like sinn Halios? Wtf I think sinn do ok and would definitely have no interest, and none on instagram as I only look at the pictures and can't be asked with what I'm hearing is a lot of moaning? So avoided it

anyway it sounds to me like business is great why would jason want to go anywhere different if all his watches sell out in three minutes? That is crazy good business ,
Ive had 4 halios watches over the years so looking forward to getting the Seaforth yellow when they start shipping out , halios watches have never failed to impress me and well done to Jason it's well deserved


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Monkeynuts said:


> Being a long time halios fan and I know a few of you other guys are as well ,I must admit that I am little shocked by all the crazyness of it all now I remember the Laguna being in stock for ages and that came with a one of the best packages ever with steel bracelet and a Isofrane how quickly would that sell now?
> 
> I haven't read a awful lot on the thread but some of the comments like sinn Halios? Wtf I think sinn do ok and would definitely have no interest, and none on instagram as I only look at the pictures and can't be asked with what I'm hearing is a lot of moaning? So avoided it
> 
> ...


I'm still hoping 4 a blue gilt version in series 3

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



s.z said:


> Which one did you get, the one you wanted - sapphire abyss ?


Yup! Pretty excited.

I feel like I won't believe it until I see it though. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> I'm still hoping 4 a blue gilt version in series 3
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


That would look great. Think I am with you on hoping for this one as well.

I'm very interested to see some more pics of that grey nimbus. Would love to see him do a grey sunburst.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Thought this was an interesting nugget buried in Jason's IG feed, when asked about the QC process:

"QC" = visual inspection of all components, timing, turning each bezel, operating the crown, WR if the caseback or crystal have to come off, installing the strap, testing the lume. This is on every single watch. Basically the only thing I don't do is lick the crystal (available for an extra fee tho)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

That's awesome! And much appreciated, as it is so frustrating to get a new watch and find something not in working order.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

This is also interesting:

[email protected] thanks a lot and sorry for the trouble. Pre-order seems to be the way to go, and then produce as many but up to a certain number. Side note, Shopify shows the number of individual visitors at launch, and it was more than the total number of watches produced in 9 years.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Yup! Pretty excited.
> 
> I feel like I won't believe it until I see it though.


I know what you are saying !

I was allocated an abyss 12 by European FORaSEC - the one I wanted the most. Stephan did a great thing on trying to create this allocation. I tried to be fast with every newsletter from the shop. 
When I receive it (then only I will believe it))), I will write a review on the main russian watch forum to help him - he can ship here now tax-free and safely fast, but at this moment not many people know about this. Of course Seaforthes are sold out, but microbrand market is growing here, so any info will be helpful, especially this good info.

And here is the photo from Halios website, which I also have not seen here


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

double post


----------



## elliswyatt (Feb 12, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Well, I've got a tracking number.


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



elliswyatt said:


> Well, I've got a tracking number.


Whoa! That was fast!

I for one am jealous you got your tracking number so quick, but I am stoked for you!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Whoa what?!?

That was fast. I wasn't expecting them to roll out until the end of next week.

Maybe it's just he's starting to create the shipping labels.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

What the puck?

yes I got my puck!

love it....bracelet is ok, but intended to smack an ISO on right away anyway!








Great fit and finish, wears very well on my 7.5" wrist....recessed lugs make it wear much smaller than you would think..


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Maddog1970 said:


> What the puck?
> 
> yes I got my puck!
> 
> ...


I was gonna say, in every pic I've ever seen of the Puck on someone's wrist it always looks WAY smaller than the numbers on diameter would indicate. It's still a beast, but man does it look good.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Quick note that in spite of our speculation about the pricing that might be driven by Seaforth demand, there's been a Gen 1 on the sales forum for under 1k for a day that still appears to be available.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



RLextherobot said:


> Quick note that in spite of our speculation about the pricing that might be driven by Seaforth demand, there's been a Gen 1 on the sales forum for under 1k for a day that still appears to be available.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


That would be too easy. We prefer the gnashing of teeth, rampant speculation, and conspiracy theories related to series 3.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



RLextherobot said:


> Quick note that in spite of our speculation about the pricing that might be driven by Seaforth demand, there's been a Gen 1 on the sales forum for under 1k for a day that still appears to be available.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Noticed that too. I believe the one you are referring to is a gilt dial. I wonder if it was the sunburst blue or pastel model, might it have gone already?

I'd say that buying this model as an investment piece is a silly endeavor. But I find it encouraging that should it ever come to selling it, it appears that it will at the very least hold its value.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

He's got a pretty good cottage industry going here. Maybe he should do limited runs like the seaforth on some pre order basis. I was also thinking he should maybe have a 'stock " on hand watch on hand as often as possible. Selling bracelets and bezels for the seaforth also sounds profitable. He's doing pretty well money wise but there seems to be a lot of opportunities here for him to capture it will be interesting to see if he chooses to grow his business or keep it smaller.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

Mad Dog, I assume you got a shipping notice some days ago. What was the lag time between the notice and actually receiving the watch?


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



1165dvd said:


> Noticed that too. I believe the one you are referring to is a gilt dial. I wonder if it was the sunburst blue or pastel model, might it have gone already?
> 
> I'd say that buying this model as an investment piece is a silly endeavor. But I find it encouraging that should it ever come to selling it, it appears that it will at the very least hold its value.


It's a gilt dial, just found the post.

So question: was the gilt dial only offered on the Series1? Cause I looked through the options for this recent sale, and the only dark dial was sunburst. Any idea if gilt will be offered again in the future?


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



CHJ001 said:


> Mad Dog, I assume you got a shipping notice some days ago. What was the lag time between the notice and actually receiving the watch?


I am curious of this too. Being in Seattle, I'm expecting just a few days but who knows. Mad Dog is in Vancouver, so it might have just had to go down the street.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



CHJ001 said:


> Mad Dog, I assume you got a shipping notice some days ago. What was the lag time between the notice and actually receiving the watch?


Well.......
shipping notice last night, delivered 1pm today....

now, full disclosure, if I yelled real loud, Jason could probably hear me, as I am approx. 20 mins east of him!

that said, still quick - purchased Monday, enjoying Thursday...


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



elschiz said:


> It's a gilt dial, just found the post.
> 
> So question: was the gilt dial only offered on the Series1? Cause I looked through the options for this recent sale, and the only dark dial was sunburst. Any idea if gilt will be offered again in the future?


Gilt dial was a series one offering. No sunburst dial this time around. That was a 1st rounder as well. All dials for this round are flat or glossy.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Yup! Pretty excited.
> 
> I feel like I won't believe it until I see it though.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! Thats the one I tried to snag as well. Had the Sapphire in my cart, got sniped, but still somehow landed the Steel Dive version with the second payment attempt.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jgibbs3 said:


> I am curious of this too. Being in Seattle, I'm expecting just a few days but who knows. Mad Dog is in Vancouver, so it might have just had to go down the street.


I think one quick right, 2 sets of lights and a school zone to be exact!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



RLextherobot said:


> I was gonna say, in every pic I've ever seen of the Puck on someone's wrist it always looks WAY smaller than the numbers on diameter would indicate. It's still a beast, but man does it look good.


Its the lug, or lack there of....

just like a Darth, if you had lugs to deal with they would look silly......but as the puck is, um, shaped like a puck, no over hangs = perfect on a flat 7.5" wrist


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



1165dvd said:


> Gilt dial was a series one offering. No sunburst dial this time around. That was a 1st rounder as well. All dials for this round are flat or glossy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I stand corrected, I mistook Abyss Blue for Sunburst, thanks for the info.


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

Do those that ordered other colours get a hashtag too or is that just a #teampastel thing?


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



deepfriedicecubes said:


> Do those that ordered other colours get a hashtag too or is that just a #teampastel thing?


#TeamBahama sounds like getting a tan and hanging on the beach.

#TeamPastel sounds like pasty. Think accountants and green visors.

Maybe I am just trying to cover up my jealousy of not getting a pastel and going for the Bahama Yellow anyway.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Goodbye Seaforth, hello...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



deepfriedicecubes said:


> I got you fam.
> View attachment 12857355


LOL. You almost made me spray tea all over the kitchen.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jgibbs3 said:


> Nice! Thats the one I tried to snag as well. Had the Sapphire in my cart, got sniped, but still somehow landed the Steel Dive version with the second payment attempt.


Awesome. I debated the steel dive abyss as well. It will be a real looker and versatile. Congrats.

I remember when I missed out on the series one I had an email exchange and Jason mentioned a deep dark glossy blue and I got super excited. Been waiting ever since for the abyss to surface. Hoping it's like the SMPc blue or better! Probably a little better for my tastes as it looks super dark and rich and will get blue indirect light. I like that!

That video posted a week or so ago that showed the abyss at Wind Up makes it really look great.

I have learned that I like watch dials that look good in all lights and don't have a Seinfeld "two-face" thing going on where I like it in either bright or indirect light but not both. I think the abyss will look good all the time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Awesome. I debated the steel dive abyss as well. It will be a real looker and versatile. Congrats.
> 
> I remember when I missed out on the series one I had an email exchange and Jason mentioned a deep dark glossy blue and I got super excited. Been waiting ever since for the abyss to surface. Hoping it's like the SMPc blue or better! Probably a little better for my tastes as it looks super dark and rich and will get blue indirect light. I like that!
> 
> ...


Funny you mention that. I was just thinking about the episode in relation to some watches I have (and had). Look great at some angles and off in others. Lol


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I definitely need to see more pics of that Abyss Blue when you guys get yours!
In the pics of it I saw on instagram the dial looked a little too black to notice any blue.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Regarding shipping times: Last time Jason sent me a watch it only took 2 days for delivery in the U.S.A.


----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Robotaz said:


> I love Halios and think Jason is probably the coolest stranger I've ever come in contact with, but I'm done with it.
> 
> The hysterical freaks that have come out of the woodwork just piss me off. I even have people messaging me now begging me to tell them who bought my Seaforths at great prices while they sat there refreshing Jason's IG feed like rabid freaks waiting for their precious. It just leaves a really bad taste in my mouth and I want out of it. Jason will do quite fine without my purchases and I wish him the best. To the rabid freaks out there, you're a stain on the WIS community.


I agree with you in some ways and not in others. I was really aggravated by people's responses to the Seaforth situation, but it's not enough to scare me off.

I've been a loyalist bordering on fan boy since I bought my Delfin and then the Puck. I will keep trying to get a Seaforth most likely in the next round, and if I can't get one, I will do the normal thing and wait for the inevitable ones popping up on WatchRecon. I just can't get over the reaction of some folks who had watches "stolen" out of their carts. Like get over it, it was a mad dash to the finish line and some folks got there first. It's a watch; not the cure for cancer. Jason has been nothing but absolutely stand up in all of my dealings with him, and I will continue to support his company with my money to the extent I can. Halios as far as I know is basically a one man band, so I'd say cut him some slack and enjoy the watches he creates.


----------



## Kanadicken (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Monkeynuts said:


> Being a long time halios fan and I know a few of you other guys are as well ,I must admit that I am little shocked by all the crazyness of it all now I remember the Laguna being in stock for ages and that came with a one of the best packages ever with steel bracelet and a Isofrane how quickly would that sell now?
> 
> I haven't read a awful lot on the thread but some of the comments like sinn Halios? Wtf I think sinn do ok and would definitely have no interest, and none on instagram as I only look at the pictures and can't be asked with what I'm hearing is a lot of moaning? So avoided it
> 
> ...


Ha! you don't like my HALIOS by Sinn idea? I actually think it's pretty good. Sinn does quite alot of collaborations by the way so I wouldn't dismiss the idea outright. That said, obvious long shot. It's quite fine if Jason doesn't want to change a thing, but I'd be happy for him if he could find a way to makesome extra money due to this increased popularity. I hope he at least keeps a few watches from each batch for himself to sell on eBay... hmmm, maybe that's where the abyss fixies went?


----------



## Kanadicken (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



elschiz said:


> It's a gilt dial, just found the post.
> 
> So question: was the gilt dial only offered on the Series1? Cause I looked through the options for this recent sale, and the only dark dial was sunburst. Any idea if gilt will be offered again in the future?


I'm pretty sure Jason mentioned on instagram that he was thinking about the abyss (or maybe he just said blue?) with gilt for v III. I think that'd be nice. I think the mint mock ups in this thread are pretty good too. Then I could see a graphite sunburst being super good, maybe two versions, gilt and silver. It'll be interesting to see what movements he gets next time, maybe a return to no-date? maybe all GMT's??


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Kanadicken said:


> Ha! you don't like my HALIOS by Sinn idea? I actually think it's pretty good. Sinn does quite alot of collaborations by the way so I wouldn't dismiss the idea outright.


I personally hope Jason doesn't sell out, to Sinn or otherwise.

Love what he's doing right now.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I was just venting. Jason's as cool as it gets and the watches speak for themselves. It's just how low some people will go over a watch that has really gotten to me. It's so bad that I kinda cringe when I hear Halios right now.



calwatchguy said:


> I agree with you in some ways and not in others. I was really aggravated by people's responses to the Seaforth situation, but it's not enough to scare me off.
> 
> I've been a loyalist bordering on fan boy since I bought my Delfin and then the Puck. I will keep trying to get a Seaforth most likely in the next round, and if I can't get one, I will do the normal thing and wait for the inevitable ones popping up on WatchRecon. I just can't get over the reaction of some folks who had watches "stolen" out of their carts. Like get over it, it was a mad dash to the finish line and some folks got there first. It's a watch; not the cure for cancer. Jason has been nothing but absolutely stand up in all of my dealings with him, and I will continue to support his company with my money to the extent I can. Halios as far as I know is basically a one man band, so I'd say cut him some slack and enjoy the watches he creates.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

So low people are using bots to scoop up everything.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Surely I'm not the only one that keeps on checking my email for tracking information.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Tanjecterly said:


> Surely I'm not the only one that keeps on checking my email for tracking information.


No not at all don't be ridiculous. I'm sure you and the other five people here that got one are doing the same thing.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Slimyfishy (Oct 9, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'm one of those five people (don't hate me). Does anyone know of a decent metal band that fits the seaforth.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Slimyfishy said:


> I'm one of those five people (don't hate me). Does anyone know of a decent metal band that fits the seaforth.


If you go back and search this thread about 4 weeks ago there were a few people that had some success with bracelets

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## PeteInNYC (May 9, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Slimyfishy said:


> I'm one of those five people (don't hate me). Does anyone know of a decent metal band that fits the seaforth.


Which one did you get and what is your home address and alarm system passcode? Just curious.

(For the avoidance of any doubt, this reply is a joke.)


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

He got Abyss Blue/Steel Dive. Address: Penthouse, 725 5th Ave, Alarm code: POTUS. Good lick getting in.

[Just to avoid confusion, this response is a joke]


----------



## Slimyfishy (Oct 9, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I actually got the pastel sapphire, and if you break in bring beer.

[this response is not a joke, I need beer for when I watch my Eagles hopefully win]


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

Make it Sam Adams because the Patriots are going to win


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Slimyfishy said:


> I'm one of those five people (don't hate me). Does anyone know of a decent metal band that fits the seaforth.


And it over to me and I'll find one for you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



CHJ001 said:


> Make it Sam Adams because the Patriots are going to win


Sam Adams, like the Patsies, is overrated. Bring a Yuengling Lager and I'll teach you the Eagles fight song. We can celebrate our SuperBowl and my Pastel Fixy. ​


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



1165dvd said:


> Sam Adams, like the Patsies, is overrated. Bring a Yuengling Lager and I'll teach you the Eagles fight song. We can celebrate our SuperBowl and my Pastel Fixy. ​


I'll be the villain and say both are shwag beers. Add to that I banned NFL over the political BS. And my dad has brain damage from playing pro.

Football sucks. At least drink good beer.


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Robotaz said:


> I'll be the villain and say both are shwag beers. Add to that I banned NFL over the political BS. And my dad has brain damage from playing pro.
> 
> Football sucks. At least drink good beer.


Man, You been whining a lot lately. Remind me not to invite this guy to my SuperBowl party. I don't know what a shwag beer is, but I'll gladly suck down a sixer of Ying Yang over some over-hopped micro-stew any day. If you don't like football, fine. But enough grandstanding already. Some of us still like good old fashioned fun. Mood's been getting way to low around here the last 100 posts or so.


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Curious if someone could help with some info.

How much do Halios straps cost by themselves? I'm debating on pulling the trigger on the FS: Seaforth stainless bezel, but the guy is selling it with 3 new straps, which is driving the price up. $950 seems a bit....much.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



elschiz said:


> Curious if someone could help with some info.
> 
> How much do Halios straps cost by themselves? I'm debating on pulling the trigger on the FS: Seaforth stainless bezel, but the guy is selling it with 3 new straps, which is driving the price up. $950 seems a bit....much.


I don't think you could justify charging that much of a premium for straps, at least not the stock ones. I think the seller is just pricing what he thinks the market will bear.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

My reference to Sam Adams was just because it related to the Patriots. I've never actually tasted it. Give me a good German or Czech pilsner any day


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'll go for the German grapefruit beer or even raspberry beer and hope like hell the Phillies go down in an embarrassing way.


----------



## DanKoR0 (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



elschiz said:


> Curious if someone could help with some info.
> 
> How much do Halios straps cost by themselves? I'm debating on pulling the trigger on the FS: Seaforth stainless bezel, but the guy is selling it with 3 new straps, which is driving the price up. $950 seems a bit....much.


It's been a little while since straps were posted for sale on the website, and this was pre-Seaforth so the straps were different than the current minimal-stitch style, but I believe they were somewhere in the neighborhood of $40-$50. For what it's worth, I'm a big fan of the straps that came with both my Delfin and my Seaforth. But I agree with RLextherobot, that's probably just what the seller thinks he/she can get for the watch itself. Some have definitely sold for more in the past.

Also, go Pats.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Speaking of beer.. this is one of my favourite Seaforth and beer pairings...anyone else? I remember Jeepdad throwing out some in the summer...

(Shots from the summer and a thousand pages back...)

Buy local...




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



elschiz said:


> Curious if someone could help with some info.
> 
> How much do Halios straps cost by themselves? I'm debating on pulling the trigger on the FS: Seaforth stainless bezel, but the guy is selling it with 3 new straps, which is driving the price up. $950 seems a bit....much.


I handled a Seaforth with stock straps and they're actually good quality. I wouldn't mind paying $30-40, maybe a tiny bit more, for each.


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



RLextherobot said:


> I don't think you could justify charging that much of a premium for straps, at least not the stock ones. I think the seller is just pricing what he thinks the market will bear.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk





DanKoR0 said:


> It's been a little while since straps were posted for sale on the website, and this was pre-Seaforth so the straps were different than the current minimal-stitch style, but I believe they were somewhere in the neighborhood of $40-$50. For what it's worth, I'm a big fan of the straps that came with both my Delfin and my Seaforth. But I agree with RLextherobot, that's probably just what the seller thinks he/she can get for the watch itself. Some have definitely sold for more in the past.
> 
> Also, go Pats.





househalfman said:


> I handled a Seaforth with stock straps and they're actually good quality. I wouldn't mind paying $30-40, maybe a tiny bit more, for each.


Thanks for the info guys, really appreciate it.

So perhaps $820 shipped would seem reasonable with 3 new straps, otherwise it's a reach tacking on that markup.

Other thing is I really would prefer a sapphire bezel over the stainless, so maybe just hold off for now, even though my tax return is itching to be spent on a bday present...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

So finally, Jason is seeing some sense and talking about preorders for March. But he did say that there were few GMTs although he was looking for additional (unspecified) numbers to add.


----------



## taifighter (Jul 31, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Honestly how would preorders even work with such limited supply anyway? Sounds like it still becomes a race where 99.99% of people lose.


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Grey 12 Hour is such a beautiful watch ! 
If there would not be abyss blue deepness with that invisible duality in it, grey is my personal second choice. Especially 12 Hour - great character in it.

May be with preorders ( in Europe with Forasec hopefully it may be something like last allocation) will be possible to catch something for some russian folks like me !


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

taifighter said:


> Honestly how would preorders even work with such limited supply anyway? Sounds like it still becomes a race where 99.99% of people lose.


When the number of unique visitors exceed the total amount of watches sold in the entire 9 years of halios' history, a lot of people are going to be disappointed no matter what. But a preorder removes most of the scapegoat reasons that they can blame on. I'm seeing a lot of folks that were "disappointed in Jason" or "quitting the brand" suddenly doing a 180 and worshipping him on Instagram after his latest announcement, probably only to be let down few months later again. But at least with preorders, I guess it levels the playing field for those that are not used to buying limited edition sneakers or sold out concert tickets.


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



1165dvd said:


> Man, You been whining a lot lately. Remind me not to invite this guy to my SuperBowl party. I don't know what a shwag beer is, but I'll gladly suck down a sixer of Ying Yang over some over-hopped micro-stew any day. If you don't like football, fine. But enough grandstanding already. Some of us still like good old fashioned fun. Mood's been getting way to low around here the last 100 posts or so.


Over-hopped micro-stew....Maaaaaan, you're drinking the wrong beer! Thankfully, the over hop thing died a few years ago.

Come to Seattle, I'll take to you Cloudburst and their beer will change your mind about Microbreweries.


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jgibbs3 said:


> Over-hopped micro-stew....Maaaaaan, you're drinking the wrong beer! Thankfully, the over hop thing died a few years ago.
> 
> Come to Seattle, I'll take to you Cloudburst and their beer will change your mind about Microbreweries.


Thanks jgibbs3. I'll try anything when it comes to beer. Though Lagers, Wheats, and Pilsners are my favs. Not crazy about the stuff that looks like road patch in a glass.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



taifighter said:


> Honestly how would preorders even work with such limited supply anyway? Sounds like it still becomes a race where 99.99% of people lose.


Taking pre-order basically means you don't set a limit and open for orders for a period of time.

It certainly would reduce/minimize the mad rush and ensures everyone plenty of an opportunity, not only for those those in differing time zones but also those on vacation/in flight/still getting approval from the spouse, to place an order.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Not sure how the current run of GMTs could be done in this style of pre-order though. Sounds like production is nearing completion, so there might not be a chance to pre order like that.

Sounds like Series II 2.1 and Series III might get that treatment. All speculation, of course.


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Tanjecterly said:


> Surely I'm not the only one that keeps on checking my email for tracking information.


Soooooo much email checking!


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)

Just ordered the Biwi caoutchouc strap that Jason uses in many of his pictures. I tried it at Worn & Wound NYC and it was perfect for the Seaforth.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Breguet7147 said:


> Just ordered the Biwi caoutchouc strap that Jason uses in many of his pictures. I tried it at Worn & Wound NYC and it was perfect for the Seaforth.


Pics when it arrives!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Nice!

I am really excited there will be a rubber strap this time around. Im ok with leather straps on a diver but they really should have a rubber option to be able to use the watch to its full sport potential.

Can you tell us anything else about the strap? Length, thickness, scent etc..?

My only disappointment with the last sea forth was the buckle, while nicely made it seemed a little too angular and doesn't hug the curve of the wrist well for me. Fingers crossed it has changed but i doubt it.


----------



## stryker58 (Dec 5, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Very happy to have scored one. Just waiting for the shipping notice.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BejShLxF-T3/


----------



## PeteInNYC (May 9, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Breguet7147 said:


> Just ordered the Biwi caoutchouc strap that Jason uses in many of his pictures. I tried it at Worn & Wound NYC and it was perfect for the Seaforth.


Did you get the Osiris?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



PeteInNYC said:


> Did you get the Osiris?


I thought that he was talking about the ISIS but I could be wrong. Either options look good, but a little pricey. I'd like some opinions before I dive and order one.

Aren't the Seaforths shipping with a rubber strap anyway? I could be wrong.


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)

PeteInNYC said:


> Breguet7147 said:
> 
> 
> > Just ordered the Biwi caoutchouc strap that Jason uses in many of his pictures. I tried it at Worn & Wound NYC and it was perfect for the Seaforth.
> ...


http://www.chronoworld.com/watch-st...i-caoutchouc-rubber-model-isis-18mm-20mm.html

The ISIS is the one Jason uses, and the one I ordered.


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)

Tanjecterly said:


> PeteInNYC said:
> 
> 
> > Did you get the Osiris?
> ...


I assumed it was leather straps like last time. Does anyone know?


----------



## solstice15 (Oct 9, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Breguet7147 said:


> I assumed it was leather straps like last time. Does anyone know?


It'll ship with one leather and one rubber


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)

solstice15 said:


> Breguet7147 said:
> 
> 
> > I assumed it was leather straps like last time. Does anyone know?
> ...


I guess I wasn't paying attention. I didn't know that. Now I'm curious to know if he's ever said what brand of strap? I know the Biwi is the one he always shows it on. It would be great if it shipped with that one, but it's expensive.


----------



## PeteInNYC (May 9, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



solstice15 said:


> It'll ship with one leather and one rubber


That's my understanding too.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Breguet7147 said:


> I guess I wasn't paying attention. I didn't know that. Now I'm curious to know if he's ever said what brand of strap? I know the Biwi is the one he always shows it on. It would be great if it shipped with that one, but it's expensive.


The first series Laguna shipped with a Isofrane and a bracelet so I wouldn't dismiss it entirely


----------



## Kanadicken (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



deepfriedicecubes said:


> When the number of unique visitors exceed the total amount of watches sold in the entire 9 years of halios' history, a lot of people are going to be disappointed no matter what. But a preorder removes most of the scapegoat reasons that they can blame on. I'm seeing a lot of folks that were "disappointed in Jason" or "quitting the brand" suddenly doing a 180 and worshipping him on Instagram after his latest announcement, probably only to be let down few months later again. But at least with preorders, I guess it levels the playing field for those that are not used to buying limited edition sneakers or sold out concert tickets.


I guess Jason knows how many watches that would be and I guess he thinks he can manage that many, but I hope he's not over promising. Personally I'm a bit annoyed at the people who seem to think they are owed a watch, and I don't want to hear their BS again if the pre-order doesn't work out. It's good news though for the decent folk out there though.


----------



## Kanadicken (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Breguet7147 said:


> I guess I wasn't paying attention. I didn't know that. Now I'm curious to know if he's ever said what brand of strap? I know the Biwi is the one he always shows it on. It would be great if it shipped with that one, but it's expensive.


He's definately said one rubber and one leather. I'm pretty sure someone asked him "the one in the picture" and he said yes, but that was a while ago and I honestly can't back that up 100%.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Kanadicken said:


> I guess Jason knows how many watches that would be and I guess he thinks he can manage that many, but I hope he's not over promising. Personally I'm a bit annoyed at the people who seem to think they are owed a watch, and I don't want to hear their BS again if the pre-order doesn't work out. It's good news though for the decent folk out there though.


I dont think he promised anything. He simply implied that series 3 might be a preorder. He never suggested everyone would be satisfied. He actually suggested the that the people who were ready to move on to another brand, might want to do so. Even in series 3 there will be unhappy people.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

A pre-order without a commitment to produce a watch for each and every order is, IMO, just going down the same rabbit-hole as Release 2.0.3---too few watches for too many people. You'll still have the mad dash to submit your pre-order, and the ones with lesser tech skills will lose out and feel uber frustrated---again. I know that there are those who believe this should be a contest where those with the better, more creative computing skills should get the watches, but that I feel is the minority view. Most buyers are people with modest tech skills who just want to buy a watch. I believe the better solution would be a pre-order (with a full or partial payment) or a pre-registration (no payment) followed by a lottery to create a prioritized waiting list. The next series of watches will be sold to those at the top of the list. The people who don't get a watch will be less angry because (a) they lost out due to bad luck (the lottery) and (b) they're closer to the top of the waiting list for the next series.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



CHJ001 said:


> A pre-order without a commitment to produce a watch for each and every order is, IMO, just going down the same rabbit-hole as Release 2.0.3---too few watches for too many people. You'll still have the mad dash to submit your pre-order, and the ones with lesser tech skills will lose out and feel uber frustrated---again. I know that there are those who believe this should be a contest where those with the better, more creative computing skills should get the watches, but that I feel is the minority view. Most buyers are people with modest tech skills who just want to buy a watch. I believe the better solution would be a pre-order (with a full or partial payment) or a pre-registration (no payment) followed by a lottery to create a prioritized waiting list. The next series of watches will be sold to those at the top of the list. The people who don't get a watch will be less angry because (a) they lost out due to bad luck (the lottery) and (b) they're closer to the top of the waiting list for the next series.


I think Jason has a lot of decisions to make. He's clearly making a product that's in high demand and he can obviously sell more then he produces. He also likely makes a good and comfortable living doing so. He's got to balance the decision making processes of more work, more money etc.. I was frustrated with the process but it's tough to envision a way of Selling that will please all. He clearly wants to keep some level of exclusivity and keep a hands on approach an open ended pre order could be a massive amount of work and is not an easy decision maybe a lottery of some type is the best I came up with but even that seems silly to me. In the end I'm not sure what I would do if I were him. But he sure does make a damn good looking watch and we do want him to keep doing so.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



1165dvd said:


> Man, You been whining a lot lately. Remind me not to invite this guy to my SuperBowl party. I don't know what a shwag beer is, but I'll gladly suck down a sixer of Ying Yang over some over-hopped micro-stew any day. If you don't like football, fine. But enough grandstanding already. Some of us still like good old fashioned fun. Mood's been getting way to low around here the last 100 posts or so.


LOL, back to the serious topic of watches. I'm with ya.


----------



## GZee88 (Mar 2, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Thoughts... For the next SF-II order, how about a $100 deposit, ONE watch per order, then open-it-up when all pre's filled?


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

Yes, the heftier the deposit, the more likely it will discourage people from submitting multiple pre-orders using friends and relatives info.


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

It's awfully quiet in here. I assume no one has received a shipping notice today.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Just patiently waiting...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'm glad to see no one has because I haven't gotten mine.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Im guessing they go out thursday or friday...


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Yeah I have been checking IG to see if anyone recieved any shipping notice as well...and I haven't seen any at all...the waiting continues...

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Out of curiousity did anyone who did not get a watch because of lack of lack of Instagram knowledge now go get an account? Has anyone still refused to get an account?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I GOT a watch specifically because I was ignorant of IG. I did see some references to IG on the WUS thread but I ignored them because I had no idea what IG meant. I didn't know that he shut down on Day 2, so I kept going back to the Halios website and the WUS thread to see if there were any notices posted. On one of those occasions, the site was back up and taking orders, so I quickly ordered an Abyss Blue/ SS Dive Bezel and then immediately posted on WUS that I had just bought a watch. Although I now follow the Halios IG website (as well as the WUS thread) to check for info on the Seaforth, I have not and will not sign up for IG or any other social media.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Was anyone here able to get more than one? I ordered one, then had another to buy, but backed out as I underestimated the demand.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



CHJ001 said:


> I had no idea what IG meant


Hahaha me too, I've been wondering for about a week what "IG" means and the light in my head has only just gone off now: "_of course_, how silly of me... IG is some _social media_ thing the kids are doing these days".

That being said, my wife (who keeps up with these sorts of things better than I do) tells me that _technically_ even my beloved watch forums are "social media". Pretty sure she just wanted to ruin this for me though, it can't be true, can it? :-(


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Even though I had a watch when Jason decided to honor the lucky 30 orders, I was curious whether I could get one on Day 3. I got as far as adding one to my cart, but then stopped because I only wanted the one I already had. I initially assumed that, with the watch in the cart, I would have been safe, but later found out as others posted that a watch in the cart was no guarantee of getting one.


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

khd---Please tell your wife to keep her opinions to herself. She just ruined my day.


----------



## solstice15 (Oct 9, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> Out of curiousity did anyone who did not get a watch because of lack of lack of Instagram knowledge now go get an account? Has anyone still refused to get an account?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


You don't need an account to view public posts on instagram (most businesses, including halios, post publicly)


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



solstice15 said:


> You don't need an account to view public posts on instagram (most businesses, including halios, post publicly)


Of course.

I was just wondering if people actually changed their social media habits based on the Seaforth experience. Whether you make an account or simply view it as a visitor you're still using IG.

Purely passing the time and making random societal observations while waiting on the next great release date.

Also I got a kick out of whoever posted that watchuseek was a social media platform in itself. I have thought that for a couple of weeks now since the comments were originally made about avoiding social media but I didn't want to burst anyone's bubble that thought they were avoiding social media by only using the wus forums......

Seaforth strong! Live long and prosper! Via con Dios. Hasta la vista. Ex nihilo nihil fit. Chacun voit midi à sa porte.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> Seaforth strong! Live long and prosper! Via con Dios. Hasta la vista. Ex nihilo nihil fit. Chacun voit midi à sa porte.


Don't forget: Remember the Alamo.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Some old pics while we wait...





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

That Pastel and Steel V1 on eBay has seen a lot of action. It will be interesting to see where it finally sells at.


----------



## huntsvillehorologist (Aug 30, 2014)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*



D6AMIA6N said:


> Was anyone here able to get more than one? I ordered one, then had another to buy, but backed out as I underestimated the demand.


I know a guy who got his order for two in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I really like the Instagram platform and I'm not a fan of Facebook and all the others, pictures tell a thousand words

I have received my dhl tracking info


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Tracking received! Coming tomorrow!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

*Frantically checking email*

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Awesome guys!

Looking forward to it.

I should get mine Thursday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake West (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



1165dvd said:


> Tracking received! Coming tomorrow!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Obviously Jason completed the final QC check...!!!!


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Damn. I'm so jelly...Im still waiting on my notification...I also had my order in , in the first 40 seconds...lol

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



1165dvd said:


> Tracking received! Coming tomorrow!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Wow, overnight shipping? Excited to see what straps it comes with.


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



1165dvd said:


> Tracking received! Coming tomorrow!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Are you located in Canada?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Mine will be here tomorrow too ??

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Please post pics of the grey dial ....if you have them

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



1165dvd said:


> Tracking received! Coming tomorrow!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Trigger happy idiot. My wife ordered jeans on my credit card and I got the tracking from ups.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake West (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



1165dvd said:


> Trigger happy idiot. My wife ordered jeans on my credit card and I got the tracking from ups.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Sorry, but...EPIC FAIL! =)


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> Please post pics of the grey dial ....if you have them
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Hey Bud,
I got the Grey Dial and Sapphire coming...
AT

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## huntsvillehorologist (Aug 30, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Any of you folks getting ship notices located in the States?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Nothing for me yet


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Nada....


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



amt76 said:


> Hey Bud,
> I got the Grey Dial and Sapphire coming...
> AT
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Looking forward to it because that's the exact combination I was trying to order

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> Looking forward to it because that's the exact combination I was trying to order
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


That grey with sapphire has my attention as well.


----------



## huntsvillehorologist (Aug 30, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



mplsabdullah said:


> That grey with sapphire has my attention as well.


That's what I've got...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Still very curious to know where all the fixed bezels ended up! Can't wait to see those, I wish I'd been able to get one...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I wonder if they went to europe with Forasec? or perhaps they were a very very small number


----------



## elliswyatt (Feb 12, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Hmmm, what have we here?


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



elliswyatt said:


> Hmmm, what have we here?
> 
> View attachment 12873097


What the....man, do you live in Vancouver...lol

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



elliswyatt said:


> Hmmm, what have we here?
> 
> View attachment 12873097


Did you get a shipping notice?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



stewphill said:


> That's what I've got...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I originally wanted the Abyss Sapphire, but knew it was one of the more popular ones...still can't believe I got one at all...

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Wait, that must be mine?!

Looking forward to more pics and your thoughts!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elliswyatt (Feb 12, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Wait, that must be mine?!
> 
> Looking forward to more pics and your thoughts!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One more pic tonight after a strap change and function check. Everything seems to work! Bezel action is very clicky and precise. Dial is inky and deep. Proportions are great. The watch box is very cool and took me a few seconds to figure out how to open it . I missed out on the first round but I'm very happy, more pics tomorrow.


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Looks great! But I will say, much closer to black than the IG shots.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Looks superb!

Thanks for sharing. Have a great evening!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



AndrwTNT said:


> Still very curious to know where all the fixed bezels ended up! Can't wait to see those, I wish I'd been able to get one...


 So far I haven't heard of anyone getting one ¯\_(ツ)_/¯. I ended up buying a Sinn 556, but I still love the look of the Halios. I want to see those pics!

edit: Any one getting an Abyss Fixed that is.


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



elliswyatt said:


> One more pic tonight after a strap change and function check. Everything seems to work! Bezel action is very clicky and precise. Dial is inky and deep. Proportions are great. The watch box is very cool and took me a few seconds to figure out how to open it . I missed out on the first round but I'm very happy, more pics tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 12873239


I gotta ask , were you one of the lucky 30?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



EL_GEEk said:


> Mine will be here tomorrow too ??
> 
> "Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"
> 
> Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


By any chance, were you one of the lucky 30?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## elliswyatt (Feb 12, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



amt76 said:


> By any chance, were you one of the lucky 30?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


No, just a regular! Now that I look at that last photo, it does look pretty black. I'll try to get more of the blue hue tomorrow.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



amt76 said:


> By any chance, were you one of the lucky 30?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Nope, not a Lucky 30.

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



EL_GEEk said:


> Nope, not a Lucky 30.
> 
> "Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"
> 
> Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


Man,
You must have finished your order in less than 30 seconds...????,LOL

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## gfxprotege (Jan 29, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I just got my order of straps from crown and buckle delivered but am still waiting for the tracking number =(


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Wow. I just received my shipping notification at 12:45 AM EST (9:45 PM PST) even though the DHL notice seems to indicate that they received shipping notification at 1:33 PM PST. Nothing in the notice indicates the estimated delivery date.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

wahey, I just got a shipping notice too - me likey!! BTW, for those still waiting I am part of the Dirty 30


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Shipping notice received! Chances are the watch will beat me to the door, though, as I'm out of town until Saturday morning. Just another thing to eagerly await!


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Still no shipping notice for me. On hindsight, perhaps the crystal licking add on option wasn't the greatest idea :think:

View attachment 12873887


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



hwa said:


> Shipping notice received! Chances are the watch will beat me to the door, though, as I'm out of town until Saturday morning. Just another thing to eagerly await!


Do you mind me asking if you're one of the Lucky 30 and what variation you got? Much appreciated.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kanadicken (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



AndrwTNT said:


> Still very curious to know where all the fixed bezels ended up! Can't wait to see those, I wish I'd been able to get one...


Could have been a small number with some reserved to Forasec, but I'd guess maybe a higher proportion share for the GMTs.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Received my shipping notice. Abyss fixed bezel inbound.


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

Abyss 12-hr


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Sorry, but I have to ask a couple of stupid questions. 
1. I've not had any experience with DHL. Is this an overnight delivery service akin to FedEx? So can I expect to receive this package today (the shipping notice was created yesterday at 1:35 PM PST) or perhaps tomorrow?
2. This is my first watch with a date function. When setting the date, how do I make sure it's set correctly for AM/PM? In other words, if it's before noon when I set it, how do I make sure the date won't flip again at noon, or if it's after noon when I set it, how do I make sure it will flip at midnight?


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

when you unscrew the screw down crown it will have two positions first is date second is time. I generally pull to the second position and move the time until the date rolls over to the next day then i know i am in am and then i set the time and the push the crown in and pull back out to the first spot and set the date. And DHL is like fedex.



CHJ001 said:


> Sorry, but I have to ask a couple of stupid questions.
> 1. I've not had any experience with DHL. Is this an overnight delivery service akin to FedEx? So can I expect to receive this package today (the shipping notice was created yesterday at 1:35 PM PST) or perhaps tomorrow?
> 2. This is my first watch with a date function. When setting the date, how do I make sure it's set correctly for AM/PM? In other words, if it's before noon when I set it, how do I make sure the date won't flip again at noon, or if it's after noon when I set it, how do I make sure it will flip at midnight?


----------



## Bird-man (May 19, 2017)

I received my shipping notice this morning.


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Thanks JLS36. It sounds simple once you know the answer. Wasn't sure if turning the time manually past midnight would harm the movement.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



JLS36 said:


> when you unscrew the screw down crown it will have two positions first is date second is time. I generally pull to the second position and move the time until the date rolls over to the next day then i know i am in am and then i set the time and the push the crown in and pull back out to the first spot and set the date. And DHL is like fedex.


This is what I do.

Yes, DHL is like FedEx. They have these yellow and red trucks that deliver boxes.


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



elliswyatt said:


> Hmmm, what have we here?
> 
> View attachment 12873097


Nice looking rubber strap. Does it have a brand name?


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Looks like a bc.



Breguet7147 said:


> Nice looking rubber strap. Does it have a brand name?


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



CHJ001 said:


> Thanks JLS36. It sounds simple once you know the answer. Wasn't sure if turning the time manually past midnight would harm the movement.


It doesn't, but the other way around, turning the date when the time is near midnight, could potentially harm the movement. I think the general advice is not to set the date between 9pm and 1 am.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

waiting for more sapphire abyss bezel photos !


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



JLS36 said:


> Looks like a bc.


Nope, 
Pretty sure I read somewhere they are Swiss Made BIWI ISIS straps sold at Chronoworld...Same quality though..

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

They are coming in hotnow!

That's greAt shipping speed. When you pay for extra shipping it's nice when it gets there quick.

What was the shipping cost for US and international?

I bought a deep blue at ridiculously low sale price and had to stomach the $50 USD international shipping cost which was pretty much half the cost of the watch, however it did arrive within 24hours which made it seem somewhat worth it. Crazy how fast things can ship. That's why it boggles my mind when for work I am told it will take weeks to ship me a part. Look I can get a watch in 24 hours, surely that gasket you have in stock could get here sooner than 4 weeks if I paid to get here quickly!

Looking forward to All the happy arrival pics!

Tomorrow for me...!


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Shipping was $25 for me. Assuming it was the same for the rest of the U.S.


----------



## QuanDangle (Sep 14, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



CHJ001 said:


> Thanks JLS36. It sounds simple once you know the answer. Wasn't sure if turning the time manually past midnight would harm the movement.


I would also add that it's generally best to avoid changing the date between 9pm-3am.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Ditto here. $25 to the Nutmeg State.


----------



## QuanDangle (Sep 14, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



elliswyatt said:


> Hmmm, what have we here?
> 
> View attachment 12873097


Oh my! In the wild!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



CHJ001 said:


> Ditto here. $25 to the Nutmeg State.


$65 for international shipping.


----------



## elliswyatt (Feb 12, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



s.z said:


> waiting for more sapphire abyss bezel photos !


Ask and you shall receive:


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



elliswyatt said:


> Ask and you shall receive:
> 
> View attachment 12874823


Wow....Im so jealous...I wanted this one but I knew , so did a hundred other people.. Huge Congrats...

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## gfxprotege (Jan 29, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

looks like he's shipping out in order of dial color. I wonder what comes next after the abyss blues are all sent.


----------



## Daria0608 (Dec 12, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Just received my DHL shipping notification. I ordered the yellow 12hr. Was one of the lucky 30. Sweet, looking forward to delivery.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Was order #1103, paste blue steel. Not sure if am part of lucky 30. No shipping notification yet :\


----------



## sjo1988 (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



reluctantsnowman said:


> Was order #1103, paste blue steel. Not sure if am part of lucky 30. No shipping notification yet :\


Same - order 1070 which is really order #70. Pastel Blue - Steel Dive


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Thank you sjo1988. By your math, am not in the lucky 30


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

There it is!

Thanks a lot!

Makes me really excited to get its twin!!

How's the match of colour between the bezel and dial?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



reluctantsnowman said:


> Not sure if am part of lucky 30


??? How could you not know? The "lucky 30" were those who got their orders in on Day 2 when the system was overwhelmed for the second consecutive day. All other orders were made about 10 days later on the official launch.


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Order numbers for the lucky 30 consisted of about 25 alphanumeric characters.


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



CHJ001 said:


> ??? How could you not know? The "lucky 30" were those who got their orders in on Day 2 when the system was overwhelmed for the second consecutive day. All other orders were made about 10 days later on the official launch.


it was his first post, probably had no idea the depths of the conversation he just joined.


----------



## huntsvillehorologist (Aug 30, 2014)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Slimyfishy said:


> I'm one of those five people (don't hate me). Does anyone know of a decent metal band that fits the seaforth.


Just saw this - I took a chance and ordered a riveted style bracelet that was originally intended as some type of Rolex (perhaps Explorer) replacement. I ordered it weeks before the pre-sale and it just got in from China the other day. Looks like good quality and I am thinking it will be a direct fit. I'll be sure to post pics once my watches come in.

PM me if you're interested and I'll find a link to the bracelet if you want to chance it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

My apologies reluntantsnowman. I gather you missed all the hoopla on January 18 and 19 and just got in on the official launch on the 29th.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I was not able to get into the site on the first two tries, and stupid me thought #1103 was order 3 lol


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

From Instagram.








credits to owner


----------



## solstice15 (Oct 9, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

got shipping notification for my pastel fixed ~1hr ago, was one of the 30


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

reluctantsnowman said:


> I was not able to get into the site on the first two tries, and stupid me thought #1103 was order 3 lol


You may very well have been the 3rd person to hit Submit Order on the official launch. Which begs me to ask, what technique did you use to enter your info once you had a watch in the cart?


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Tracking received for my Abyss Dive Bezel.

So awesome seeing all these mail calls slowly pop up! I really love how the Abyss appears almost black without direct light.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I used paypal one touch


CHJ001 said:


> You may very well have been the 3rd person to hit Submit Order on the official launch. Which begs me to ask, what technique did you use to enter your info once you had a watch in the cart?


----------



## sjo1988 (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



reluctantsnowman said:


> I used paypal one touch


I own a business on Shopify, orders start at 1000. I was 1070, so I was number 70. The technique used was auto-fill, had all my addresses/credit card info saved, could not have taken me more than 30 seconds.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



sjo1988 said:


> I own a business on Shopify, orders start at 1000. I was 1070, so I was number 70. The technique used was auto-fill, had all my addresses/credit card info saved, could not have taken me more than 30 seconds.


I did the same thing, except i entered my cell # for future orders with Shopify, so that took an extra 10 seconds(?)


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



reluctantsnowman said:


> I was not able to get into the site on the first two tries, and stupid me thought #1103 was order 3 lol


Are we speculating that ordering started at 1000? Has anyone received an order number above 1200? I'd be surprised if he only made 200 total, but I haven't seen any order numbers posted outside of this range.


----------



## sjo1988 (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Breguet7147 said:


> Are we speculating that ordering started at 1000? Has anyone received an order number above 1200? I'd be surprised if he only made 200 total, but I haven't seen any order numbers posted outside of this range.


It is not speculation, it is fact. Orders start at 1000.


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

reluctantsnowman said:


> I used paypal one touch


How did that work exactly? Once in the cart, one normally enters the billing info (name and address, etc). Were you able to bypass all that and go right to Paypal?


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



sjo1988 said:


> It is not speculation, it is fact. Orders start at 1000.


Ok. I was order number 1147 and I was slow. Tried for Yellow fixed - yanked from cart. Tried for Yellow 12 hour - yanked from cart. Tried for Yellow dive bezel - success!

Took me a little more than 2 minutes, and it sold out in under 3 minutes. All points to 200 or less in total.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



CHJ001 said:


> How did that work exactly? Once in the cart, one normally enters the billing info (name and address, etc). Were you able to bypass all that and go right to Paypal?


Yes, kinda. Its all stored in your paypal profile, which you need to be signed into. I have used it on other sites a lot, but time was never a factor there.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Well that sucks. Looks like mine is held up due to the weather. Hopefully it'll be here tomorrow

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



sjo1988 said:


> It is not speculation, it is fact. Orders start at 1000.


Damn, I'm 1102, so 101 people ahead of me...great...lol...the waiting continues..

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## gfxprotege (Jan 29, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



amt76 said:


> Damn, I'm 1102, so 101 people ahead of me...great...lol...the waiting continues..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


1060 here and I haven't gotten a shipping notification, so i'm not sure in which order he's shipping watches out.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Where are people seeing the order number? I look at my invoice and see only a long string of numbers and letters.


----------



## gfxprotege (Jan 29, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Tanjecterly said:


> Where are people seeing the order number? I look at my invoice and see only a long string of numbers and letters.


did you get a text or email with an order summary link? Towards the top of the page (at least on mobile) it says "Order #xxxx" right above "Thank you ____!"


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I am a little concerned because I got my Paypal charged, but I have no Halios email confirmation.

I don't want to bug him while he is doing shipping, but wondering if I should hit him up?


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Tanjecterly said:


> Where are people seeing the order number? I look at my invoice and see only a long string of numbers and letters.


I believe you are, like me, one of the lucky 30. Our order was placed during the pre-Shopify days so the numbering system is different. My order # has about 25 alphanumeric characters.


----------



## stryker58 (Dec 5, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



stewphill said:


> Just saw this - I took a chance and ordered a riveted style bracelet that was originally intended as some type of Rolex (perhaps Explorer) replacement. I ordered it weeks before the pre-sale and it just got in from China the other day. Looks like good quality and I am thinking it will be a direct fit. I'll be sure to post pics once my watches come in.
> 
> PM me if you're interested and I'll find a link to the bracelet if you want to chance it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not one of the lucky 30 but I did get order #1128 on day #3. Please let us know how that bracelet works out. That will be the first thing I get if it does. Thanks


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Blacktocomm said:


> I am a little concerned because I got my Paypal charged, but I have no Halios email confirmation.
> 
> I don't want to bug him while he is doing shipping, but wondering if I should hit him up?


Check your junk mail but you should have an Halios acknowledgement with an order number.


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

Just got an email from DHL saying that my Abyss 12 hour is due to arrive by the end of the day tomorrow


----------



## Jake West (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



CHJ001 said:


> Just got an email from DHL saying that my Abyss 12 hour is due to arrive by the end of the day tomorrow


Was it shipped 'Signature Required'? I don't think my 1st Seaforth required a signature but wanted to ask. *If it really matters as my local DHL delivery gal now knows me and just leaves my packages regardless


----------



## stryker58 (Dec 5, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

beautiful but it still looks black. I'm still waiting for that shipping notice. Is he perhaps sending US and European orders first?


----------



## Jake West (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



gfxprotege said:


> 1060 here and I haven't gotten a shipping notification, so i'm not sure in which order he's shipping watches out.


#1057 and no notification yet either...


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Breguet7147 said:


> Ok. I was order number 1147 and I was slow. Tried for Yellow fixed - yanked from cart. Tried for Yellow 12 hour - yanked from cart. Tried for Yellow dive bezel - success!
> 
> Took me a little more than 2 minutes, and it sold out in under 3 minutes. All points to 200 or less in total.


Let's also factor in the number that Jason sends to Forasec for fulfillment, some he may hold back for his own use and the Lucky Dirties... still probably a pretty small number.


----------



## sjo1988 (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Also orders with multiple items.


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

The email from DHL said signature may be required


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Tanjecterly said:


> Check your junk mail but you should have an Halios acknowledgement with an order number.


Nothing in junk mail, but I was one of the "dirty 30" so I have a Paypal invoice number. I am going to give it a couple more days until it seems they are all shipped and then reach out to him.

Thanks man!


----------



## Daria0608 (Dec 12, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jake West said:


> Was it shipped 'Signature Required'? I don't think my 1st Seaforth required a signature but wanted to ask. *If it really matters as my local DHL delivery gal now knows me and just leaves my packages regardless


Mine did say signature required. I went in and adjusted the delivery where sig was not required. Trying to move to my back porch also.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I just called to have my local DHL hold mine tomorrow instead of delivering so I don't have to be around to sign.


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

No email on shipping for me yet. I am one of the "dirty 30". My last Halios watch (Tropik) required a signature by DHL


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)

RLextherobot said:


> Breguet7147 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok. I was order number 1147 and I was slow. Tried for Yellow fixed - yanked from cart. Tried for Yellow 12 hour - yanked from cart. Tried for Yellow dive bezel - success!
> ...


Makes sense. Maybe 300. 75 per dial? I guess we'll never know for sure. It won't really matter if he uses the same colors in round 3.


----------



## Bird-man (May 19, 2017)

Lucky 30 Bahama Dive due in New York on 2/8.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

300 would make sense the way it seems is that's the kind of standard size I think you could say anywhere from 300-500 and it wouldn't surprise me. And I would imagine that he reserves a few of each color just for possible issues etc.. but i am just guessing.


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

The highest serial number I've seen on any of the Series 1 watches was 274.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Any pastel orders receive shipping notification?


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Chill guys. You've already waited for so long, what's a few more days eh? The series iii guys have to wait for a couple of months more and the blue puck guy has waited for one eternity before finally getting his.


----------



## manitoujoe (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Mine was due for delivery today, but got caught in Cincinnati due to weather.


----------



## elliswyatt (Feb 12, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

A couple more wrist shots:


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

anyone try a 20mm strapcode oyster on the seaforth?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Looking Great Ellis Wyatt!!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I reckon my abyss blue will end up on black perlon or the rubber strap. Outside chance it goes on the blue phenomeNATO. It will be fun to try out different combos i imagine.


----------



## solstice15 (Oct 9, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



mplsabdullah said:


> Any pastel orders receive shipping notification?


yes


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

1180/180, bahama yellow and no shipping notification yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



elliswyatt said:


> A couple more wrist shots:
> 
> View attachment 12875987
> 
> View attachment 12875993


Still looks black in pics. Maybe in sunlight

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## elliswyatt (Feb 12, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> Still looks black in pics. Maybe in sunlight
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yes, the blue is more of a challenge to capture.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

The Abyss blue with sapphire is gorgeous. I am truly envious and it is making me second guess my initial choices, but that's life!

I look forward to more pictures.


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

Perhaps someone should start a new thread called "Show us your new Seaforth"


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

My Abyss Blue/12-hr has found its way to customs in Cincinnati. Yahoo!!!


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Anyone with a Grey Dial receive a shipping notification? Much appreciated.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

A little treat for y'all - Pastel Fixie in the house!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



watchustebbing said:


> A little treat for y'all - Pastel Fixie in the house!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful...Congrats. by any chance did you pay or request extra straps?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



amt76 said:


> Beautiful...Congrats. by any chance did you pay or request extra straps?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Here's the two other straps:









The black canvas strap is leather backed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



watchustebbing said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you pay for the extra strap? I was under the impression that only one leather and one rubber strap would be provided....Loving the Black Canvas...

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Wow that pastel fixie looks superb!

How's the rubber strap? Looks great in your wrist shot.

Happy?!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RookiePhil (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Wow stunning Pastel fixie!! Congrats!!! Looks fantastic on you!! Love that the Halios sign on the box is also in pastel.

What order number were you watchustebbing? And serial number?


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



amt76 said:


> Did you pay for the extra strap? I was under the impression that only one leather and one rubber strap would be provided....Loving the Black Canvas...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Before the order drama kicked off Jason announced that a certain number of orders (I think 20) would come with an "experimental" canvas strap as a freebie.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



RLextherobot said:


> Before the order drama kicked off Jason announced that a certain number of orders (I think 20) would come with an "experimental" canvas strap as a freebie.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I did recall that , couldn't remember if it was 20 or 30...looks real nice...

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Two little details that I really appreciate, besides the cool domed crystal and beautiful dial, etc, etc.

1. the curved lugs are further tapered which means an almost smooth transition from top to side.

2. the date window is color matched - nice!



boatswain said:


> Wow that pastel fixie looks superb!
> 
> How's the rubber strap? Looks great in your wrist shot.
> 
> ...


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



amt76 said:


> Anyone with a Grey Dial receive a shipping notification? Much appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Just got my shipping notice few hours ago. Will post pics as soon as it arrives, went with nimbus grey and 12 hr bezel.

Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



francorx said:


> Just got my shipping notice few hours ago. Will post pics as soon as it arrives, went with nimbus grey and 12 hr bezel.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


My friend ....Great choice. I believe you're the first grey DIAL with a shipping notice...Do you mind me asking what was your order number was?
Regards,
AT

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



CHJ001 said:


> Perhaps someone should start a new thread called "Show us your new Seaforth"


Done

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4633587

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Since we are well out of teaser classification i have created a new seaforth thread for real world pics.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4633587

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

valuewatchguy---Thanks. Regretfully, I'm still on the Teaser thread, although my Abyss/12-hr has arrived at the sort facility in NYC and is due for delivery in Stamford, CT by "The End of the Day". As soon as it arrives, I'll flip over to your new thread. I plan to pool test my new dive watch tomorrow at Chelsea Piers CT.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Anyone care to guess on the listing prices we are soon about to see?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



D6AMIA6N said:


> Anyone care to guess on the listing prices we are soon about to see?


Likely Tempered with the hope of preorder for series 3 but i wouldnt be surprised to see $1000 for orange or pastel. I wouldnt buy at that price but someone will.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

A Series 1 pastel/dive bezel has been bid up to $999 on eBay.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

2 more hours of work before I take the Seaforth on a trip...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeteInNYC (May 9, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Quick question for those in the US who've gotten theirs. How long was the period from when you received the DHL email until the watch was delivered?


----------



## Dan3612 (Jun 18, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

And there are days left on that auction!



CHJ001 said:


> A Series 1 pastel/dive bezel has been bid up to $999 on eBay.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Waiting for that DHL truck like









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Yes, there were several days left. Take a look.

PeterInNYC---It's been about 36 hours since I got the notification and my Seaforth is on the truck for delivery in Stamford, CT in the next few hours.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Mine's delivering to Maryland today. So, two days from receipt of notice.


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Boatswain---I'm hoping the Abyss is not as black on the wrist as it appears in the photos. I like the look of your Sunburst. I got this watch specifically for an upcoming trip to Italy, where I'll be swimming in the Bay of Naples off Sorrento and snorkling near the Isle of Capri. Enjoy your trip with the Seaforth 1.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'll get some photos of the abyss with the sunburst.

I'll try to take pics that show the blueness of the abyss if possible.

As I have mentioned before I LOVE the sunburst in indirect light by I am not sure if it is a bit too exciting in direct light, for my taste. My father has a sunburst fixie and he LOVES how alive the dial is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



CHJ001 said:


> Boatswain---I'm hoping the Abyss is not as black on the wrist as it appears in the photos. I like the look of your Sunburst. I got this watch specifically for an upcoming trip to Italy, where I'll be swimming in the Bay of Naples off Sorrento and snorkling near the Isle of Capri. Enjoy your trip with the Seaforth 1.


The Amalfi Coast is dope. I recommend hitting up Minori and doing the walk up to Ravello. The view is incredible, and the hike of about two kilometers up old stone stairs cut into the side of the hill is fun (if exhausting).


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Yes, the Amalfi Coast is spectacular. Stayed in Sorrento last time but did get to Positano, Amalfi and Ravello. This trip is to Rome and Sorrento with my Sis and her Hubby, but I'm going by myself a week early to do the Swiss Alps. Planning it now---probably do a few days in Lake Lucerne, then the Jungfrau (Murren) and Zermatt.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

One hour to go...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntsvillehorologist (Aug 30, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Still no shipping notification here...I'm order 1150-something and in Alabama.


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



stewphill said:


> Still no shipping notification here...I'm order 1150-something and in Alabama.


Same here..Im 1103 and in Chicago...

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-man (May 19, 2017)

Serial #611 delivered to New York!


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> I'll get some photos of the abyss with the sunburst.
> 
> I'll try to take pics that show the blueness of the abyss if possible.
> 
> ...


I completely agree with you on the assessment of the sunburst blue in indirect vs direct light. Sunbursts that look good in both seem to be a lost art. My $100 1973 Seiko Lord Matic manages to pull it off, though.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I have been pretty sure I would sell my series 1 sunburst when and if I got a series 2 Abyss, but wearing the series 1 again today reminds me how much I love it. I had it tucked away sadly so I wouldn't damage it while waiting for series 2.

I suppose I could end up preferring the series 1 to the 2 but now I'm worried I may keep both! I'd have to do some serious selling to make that happen. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Oh what do we have here. More pictures soon










"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Bare with me on the overload of pics... Just a little excited.

So glad I opted to have DHL hold my delivery for pick up because I was able to go this morning and get it without having to wait all day for the truck.

The rubber strap that it comes on is REALLY comfortable in my opinion. It also came with the black leather and green canvas strap.

Here it is on the rubber..










As soon as I got home I had to swap it for a nato thought because I have flat wrist and until the rubber breaks in, it sits a little funky after some movement.

I think the nato is my favorite option so far...










Lume is fantastic!










Now for some misc. pictures of my infatuation...


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Also,

It's difficult to capture the blue on camera, but it is definitely an "ABYSS" blue... Really deep and dark. I for one love that it is so deep and almost black unless in the sun. Really holds true to the given name.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



AndrwTNT said:


> Also,
> 
> It's difficult to capture the blue on camera, but it is definitely an "ABYSS" blue... Really deep and dark. I for one love that it is so deep and almost black unless in the sun. Really holds true to the given name.


Reminds me of the blue from the Oris 65 diver. That was also really hard to capture the blue except in direct sunlight.

Nice photo

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mbessinger12 (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



AndrwTNT said:


> Also,
> 
> It's difficult to capture the blue on camera, but it is definitely an "ABYSS" blue... Really deep and dark. I for one love that it is so deep and almost black unless in the sun. Really holds true to the given name.


Thanks for this shot, I think this is what everyone wanted to see! Really cool to see how the blue goes realllllly deep blue in the light.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Andrwtnt

Congrats buddy!!!

Looks amazing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> Reminds me of the blue from the Oris 65 diver. That was also really hard to capture the blue except in direct sunlight.
> 
> Nice photo


That's a pretty accurate comparison I'd say..

Thanks!


mbessinger12 said:


> Thanks for this shot, I think this is what everyone wanted to see! Really cool to see how the blue goes realllllly deep blue in the light.


Anytime. I tried taking a couple more for reference.

Plus, after holding it in direct sunlight I get the added bonus of admiring the blazing lume afterwards...


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



AndrwTNT said:


> Bare with me on the overload of pics... Just a little excited.


What a fantastic photo!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Damn it...... lol

I mean, it technically IS a beast... :think:


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Andrwtnt
> 
> Congrats buddy!!!
> 
> Looks amazing!


Thanks man! Your sapphire should be coming any time now, looking forward to the photos and thoughts.


----------



## BubbleFree (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Hello from Mtl!










Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

now this is beautiful !!!! congrats on a sweet catch !!


BubbleFree said:


> Hello from Mtl!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

View attachment 12878475


View attachment 12878479


View attachment 12878483


My BIWI strap arrived today. Now that I'm seeing the Halios rubber it looks the same. I probably didn't need to order one after all.


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



















Posting BIWI pics again. Seem to keep having trouble.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



AndrwTNT said:


> Thanks man! Your sapphire should be coming any time now, looking forward to the photos and thoughts.


Well as alluded too I am taking my Seaforth here on a little trip...

To Vancouver.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bopat23 (Apr 16, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Wow, I will echo another user and say that is a stunning watch .... Congrats!


BubbleFree said:


> Hello from Mtl!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> Reminds me of the blue from the Oris 65 diver. That was also really hard to capture the blue except in direct sunlight.
> 
> Nice photo
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Except the Oris blue is more electric once it does light up (don't own it but have tried it on). Maybe too much so for my taste. Looking forward to my Abyss 12hr as I think I will prefer the more muted blue, but won't get it until late March as I am out of the country.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*














Just arrived---Seaforth 2 Abyss Blue/Dive---restrapped with a RedRocks olive drab with ivory stitching.


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

It's easy to be deceived by the blueness in some of the photos of the Abyss. In real life, to my eyes anyway, it's difficult to see the blueness unless I shine a flashlight on the dial. I'm a bit disappointed because I was hoping for something closer to the Sunburst of Series 1. Does anyone else share this view?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Heading forth on the Sea with the Seaforth...



















Having worked some overtime over the last couple of weeks I was able take some time off to get myself to Vancouver. Seems to coincide with the release of the Seaforth 2 conveniently 

Helps that Mrs Boatswain is always up for an adventure and excuse to get away! Incredible support. She nabbed my Ventus Mori for the get away.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



CHJ001 said:


> It's easy to be deceived by the blueness in some of the photos of the Abyss. In real life, to my eyes anyway, it's difficult to see the blueness unless I shine a flashlight on the dial. I'm a bit disappointed because I was hoping for something closer to the Sunburst of Series 1. Does anyone else share this view?


Ha, that's exactly what happened when I saw it at Wind Up NYC. I thought it was black until Jason shined a flashlight on it to show me the color. I'm sure you'd have no problem selling it if you're not pleased.


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Great choice, it's simply awesome!



Bird-man said:


> View attachment 12878385
> Serial #611 delivered to New York!


----------



## BubbleFree (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



s.z said:


> now this is beautiful !!!! congrats on a sweet catch !!


Thanks!!

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Just got my shipping notification! Didn't get an email though, DHL just sent me a text saying it will be delivered tomorrow. Stoked.


----------



## manitoujoe (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



watchustebbing said:


> Great choice, it's simply awesome!


I just got the same model. I dig it. Big thumbs up 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Blacktocomm said:


> Just got my shipping notification! Didn't get an email though, DHL just sent me a text saying it will be delivered tomorrow. Stoked.


How do you sign up for alerts from dhl if you don't have the tracking number?


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



1165dvd said:


> Trigger happy idiot. My wife ordered jeans on my credit card and I got the tracking from ups.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


This thread is killing me. That abyss/ sapphire bezel on the tan strap leaves me with some regret. Such a winner. And I really like the look of the watch on the rubber strap. Well, at least tracking arrived for real last night, and a Friday anticipated delivery. BTW, my wife's jeans came in and she loves them.


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



mplsabdullah said:


> How do you sign up for alerts from dhl if you don't have the tracking number?


No clue. I was surprised to get the text when I hadn't gotten an email. Stoked for it to show up!

Now that it's almost here does anybody have one of those Aubergine Models they are looking to trade? Or should I wait on the Gen 3 Aubergine with actual eggplant dye?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

1165dvd said:


> This thread is killing me. That abyss/ sapphire bezel on the tan strap leaves me with some regret. Such a winner. And I really like the look of the watch on the rubber strap.


Ikr. While I have always feel that the sapphire bezel is the best looking, ultimately I went for the 12 hr because the sapphire bezel is just not my style. I was looking for something understated and less blingy. So guess I'll just admire the pics from afar.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Blacktocomm said:


> No clue. I was surprised to get the text when I hadn't gotten an email. Stoked for it to show up!
> 
> Now that it's almost here does anybody have one of those Aubergine Models they are looking to trade? Or should I wait on the Gen 3 Aubergine with actual eggplant dye?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


I skipped over the aubergine option on the order form.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Oh mama, the Bahama ???











__
http://instagr.am/p/Be9Ab9Jgb1j/

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



EL_GEEk said:


> Oh mama, the Bahama 襤襤襤
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That pic is wild. As much as I feel like the decision to go with the grey was the right one for my purposes, there isn't a single combination I've seen that hasn't looked amazing.


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



RLextherobot said:


> That pic is wild. As much as I feel like the decision to go with the grey was the right one for my purposes, there isn't a single combination I've seen that hasn't looked amazing.


Somehow the grey is growing on me...I have the feeling that might be the case for most people.


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I got my DHL notification email at 12am today. Just got email and phone call from them an hpur ago and delivering tomorrow by EOD. I am in Pennsylvania.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Got a text and email. I will get mine tomorrow by end of the day as well.


----------



## Slimyfishy (Oct 9, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I've checked my email like a hundred times and still waiting, why do I keep checking here... it's torture


----------



## mbessinger12 (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



EL_GEEk said:


> Oh mama, the Bahama ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wowowowowowowow! Looks so good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daria0608 (Dec 12, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Just got home. Sitting on my back porch for 5 hours. Was worried that it would be stolen. Got to worry about those damn porch pirates.[/IMG]









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## solstice15 (Oct 9, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Serial 509 (I wonder where they start)
Absolutely stunning watch, my cellphone pictures don't do it justice. My first microbrand, joining my burgeoning collection of largely swiss watches with higher MSRPs, it stacks up very well.
The rubber strap is definitely the BIWI and very nice. A bit disappointed I got the black leather strap as opposed to one of the brown ones, but it'll do (unless someone's up for a trade?).
The canvas strap is interesting, might try it on my green diver 65 or a more toolish watch.


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



solstice15 said:


> Serial 509 (I wonder where they start)
> Absolutely stunning watch, my cellphone pictures don't do it justice. My first microbrand, joining my burgeoning collection of largely swiss watches with higher MSRPs, it stacks up very well.
> The rubber strap is definitely the BIWI and very nice. A bit disappointed I got the black leather strap as opposed to one of the brown ones, but it'll do (unless someone's up for a trade?).
> The canvas strap is interesting, might try it on my green diver 65 or a more toolish watch.
> ...


Hmmm. I'll be a little disappointed if my pastel arrives with a black leather. Just assumed it'd be tan. I stress the word "little".

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

^ Nice looking watch, but you gotta put it on that gray leather strap stat!


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I never thought I'd like a yellow-dial watch, but I have to say that that Bahama is growing on me big time. Looks like a really fun summer beach day watch.


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Seeing seaforths going for $900+ in ebay got me thinking, how much would someone need to offer you guys for you to part with your brand new seaforths? Assuming there is no series iii onwards and therefore you cannot replace the sold seaforth in a few months time. Of course, for those that treat it as a tradable commodity would be happy with any price higher than cost, even though maximizing profit is always desirable. But what about the rest of us that actually kinda like the watch and was planning to wear it around? If we use Kahneman's loss aversion coefficient of about 2 - 2.5, it would actually put that number at about 1380 - 1725. So perhaps, it's not that anyone out there is deliberately scalping seaforths, considering that the profit margin pales in comparison to limited edition sneakers or jackets, but rather our loss aversion nature coming into play. Alright, done rambling for the day.



Blacktocomm said:


> Now that it's almost here does anybody have one of those Aubergine Models they are looking to trade? Or should I wait on the Gen 3 Aubergine with actual eggplant dye?


On a completely unrelated note, not bonding with my new aubergine seaforth. Letting go for 1.5k.;-);-)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Heading out with Mrs Boatswain to a party for some guy named Jason...

See you guys in a bit...




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*



CHJ001 said:


> It's easy to be deceived by the blueness in some of the photos of the Abyss. In real life, to my eyes anyway, it's difficult to see the blueness unless I shine a flashlight on the dial. I'm a bit disappointed because I was hoping for something closer to the Sunburst of Series 1. Does anyone else share this view?


Well, from the producer's point of view it probably makes little sense to do the same shade of blue in two different finishes. I would either have reissued the sunburst blue or come up with a different shade, which he did.

If you look at the prototype photos of both side by side, you can see that they are very different.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Heading out with Mrs Boatswain to a party for some guy named Jason...
> 
> See you guys in a bit...
> 
> ...


See you there dogg

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JeffK114060 (Sep 4, 2017)

I hope he goes to the pre order!!! I can't go through what happened with the 2 site crashes and then 3rd time around got mine snipped out of my checkout box!! Sad sad days. Pastel for me please!!! Or Bahama yellow!!! Rotating bezels steel or sapphire!!!!!


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

After seeing these Seaforths you guys have been posting I now know which Seaforth 2.1 I should order in March (if I get the chance).
I would still be VERY interested in seeing what is on the table for Series III including a the possibility of a Purple/Red dial.
If Jason can make Yellow on a dial look great then he can make ANY color work!


----------



## BubbleFree (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Heading out with Mrs Boatswain to a party for some guy named Jason...
> 
> See you guys in a bit...
> 
> ...


What is this blue nato? Is it 2 pieces? It's beautiful!

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Syms (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Gonna try and make the last part of this Vancouver party local guys. Unfortunately I'm not picking up a watch this round . I'll hopefully get to drool over some other people's watches!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Grey fixie up ins









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Also got to meet Mr. and Mrs. Boatswain who were lovely!









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gfxprotege (Jan 29, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



RLextherobot said:


> Also got to meet Mr. and Mrs. Boatswain who were lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I am just beyond excited for my nimbus gray, if only i'd get that shipping notification =)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



BubbleFree said:


> What is this blue nato? Is it 2 pieces? It's beautiful!
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


It's a phenomeNATO one piece NATO that I trimmed down to an RAF style.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Awesome night at the Seaforth 2 release party!

Fabulous group of people.

Jason is a real class act. True gentleman and host and made everyone there feel appreciated and cared for. He is approachable, down to earth, humble and engaging. There is true passion and heart behind HALIOS. He cares.

I am thrilled to have picked up my new abyss blue sapphire. Jason even set everyone's watches to the correct time.

Pardon the quick pics in poor light. I will try to get some better pics up tomorrow. It was great to see a lot of different variants out and about.



















That's a rich blue!










I'm going to go ahead and say that's the best rubber strap I have ever had. It may never leave the Seaforth 2!














































Series 1 meets series 2



















Meeting some new friends!



















HALIOS tropik bronze, Mrs boatswain's favourite



















Twins, 1 serial # apart!



















And my pleasure to have a wrist shot with Jason himself rocking the abyss with steel dive bezel










Awesome night. It was a lot of fun and great to get a deeper understanding and appreciation of HALIOS and the local watch scene.

More pics and thoughts tomorrow!

PS Mrs Boatswain had a great time.

PPS Rlextherobot is also a great guy!

PPs sorry if I forgot the other WUS users names in attendance, you guys are also great!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RookiePhil (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Thanks for the pics of the get-together and watches Boatswain and Rlextherobot!! Wow would love to have been there. Such beautiful watches!!


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

First world dilemmas


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



AVS_Racing said:


> First world dilemmas
> 
> View attachment 12879707


You scored 2......PB and Jelly

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

On another note, first reseller of Seaforth II has hit eBay.

Shame the watch didn't go to somebody who'd appreciate it on their wrist.


----------



## -kk- (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



zaratsu said:


> On another note, first reseller of Seaforth II has hit eBay.
> 
> Shame the watch didn't go to somebody who'd appreciate it on their wrist.


No kidding. And asking 1.5k.... these guys should be blacklisted.


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



-kk- said:


> No kidding. And asking 1.5k.... these guys should be blacklisted.


Kicked in the nuts would be better....

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



-kk- said:


> No kidding. And asking 1.5k.... these guys should be blacklisted.


I reckon Jason could easily find out who they are based on model variant, shipping time, seller location and the combination of straps seen in the photo. Would be a fun exercise.


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

All that halios party in vancouver and the elusive abyss fixie remains hidden. Hmmm...


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



deepfriedicecubes said:


> All that halios party in vancouver and the elusive abyss fixie remains hidden. Hmmm...


Go back to post #3989


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



amt76 said:


> Kicked in the nuts would be better....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Maybe even one of "us". You can call it demand and supply. It was predictable.


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

To be fair though, if this watch starts regularly trading on the secondary market for over double its original value, I think even some of "us" true fans would give in to temptation.


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Jason, if you're reading this, raise your prices and get what you deserve


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



zaratsu said:


> On another note, first reseller of Seaforth II has hit eBay.
> 
> Shame the watch didn't go to somebody who'd appreciate it on their wrist.


Wants $1500 for it as well. People like that who intended to profit from this from the beginning really annoy me.


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



zaratsu said:


> To be fair though, if this watch starts regularly trading on the secondary market for over double its original value, I think even some of "us" true fans would give in to temptation.


NEVER. BLASPHEMY. ;-)


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



zaratsu said:


> Jason, if you're reading this, raise your prices and get what you deserve


My words from the beginning. Jason would deserve it because of his efforts. But he has to decide and fix the price.


----------



## Toni Crouton (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Really is a shame that such a speculator got one.
cheers Daniel / @daniels_watches



jsj11 said:


> Wants $1500 for it as well. People like that who intended to profit from this from the beginning really annoy me.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Toni Crouton said:


> Really is a shame that such a speculator got one.
> cheers Daniel / @daniels_watches


Think of it this way.....now a VERY true fan will have a chance to buy one. If he feels its worth 2x the retail price then so be it. No harm done.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mbessinger12 (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



zaratsu said:


> On another note, first reseller of Seaforth II has hit eBay.
> 
> Shame the watch didn't go to somebody who'd appreciate it on their wrist.


That really makes me mad. I was lucky enough to get my order if for series II, but knowing this guy managed to get one only to take advantage of those who really wanted one because they wanted the watch is just wrong. I hope nobody actually pays $1,500, not because it's not worth it, but because this guy doesn't deserve the profit.


----------



## Kanadicken (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Great pics guys! Looking forward to my Abyss 12h, but man that yellow is sweet! All the fixies too, excellent!

Just got word from Forasec that Seaforths are leaving Vancouver for Europe and after a brief stop in Holland will be on their way to their new homes! I'm guessing about 10 days out, can't wait


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

My watch has reached the state's, on route to me for delivery
by end if day. I can't wait...will post pics of my nimbus grey as soon as she arrives.

Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoresy (Jan 26, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Only real way to avoid this is to sell these watches for $801 US. If Americans start to feel the duty/tax pinch like the rest of us do, I guarantee a lot of people would think twice about trying to purchase with the sole intention of flipping; the risk just might not be worth it.


----------



## Shoresy (Jan 26, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

p.s. everyone's watches lookin' sharp. Well done.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Shoresy said:


> Only real way to avoid this is to sell these watches for $801 US. If Americans start to feel the duty/tax pinch like the rest of us do, I guarantee a lot of people would think twice about trying to purchase with the sole intention of flipping; the risk just might not be worth it.


Dang 'Mericans!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoresy (Jan 26, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

lol


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

$1,500 For a seaforth is ridicules, I got my speedy pro for only a few $100 more........


----------



## Bird-man (May 19, 2017)

jsj11 said:


> Wants $1500 for it as well. People like that who intended to profit from this from the beginning really annoy me.


Perhaps it's being sold to finance the pastel blue V1 (itself being bid crazy high).


----------



## Toni Crouton (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Great pics of the ones that were lucky enough to get one! 
-
Cheers 
Daniel / IG @daniels_watches


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



deepfriedicecubes said:


> All that halios party in vancouver and the elusive abyss fixie remains hidden. Hmmm...


I did see a few there.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



bjjkk said:


> $1,500 For a seaforth is ridicules, I got my speedy pro for only a few $100 more........


Yeah, but it is only a Speedy ;-)


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

So let's not link to ebay sales or posts on f29 that help those who intend to profit from the seaforth. Sound like a plan?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Or maybe we should all fill his inbox with inquiries and offers...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Give him $800 worth of attention to thank him for his generosity in reselling such a popular piece

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

It will be interesting to see the demand after two series already. I have a feeling it will be pretty high still. What do you all think?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



tbechtx said:


> It will be interesting to see the demand after two series already. I have a feeling it will be pretty high still. What do you all think?


Is this a rhetotical question?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mbessinger12 (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



tbechtx said:


> It will be interesting to see the demand after two series already. I have a feeling it will be pretty high still. What do you all think?


I think demand will still be high, but one of the issues is that there's still a lot of anger from those who missed out on series II and then are deciding whether or not to go for 2.1 or series III, whether there's a preorder or not. People already trying to flip for enormous profit doesn't help, at least that's what I would think.


----------



## mbessinger12 (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



hwa said:


> Give him $800 worth of attention to thank him for his generosity in reselling such a popular piece
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Or maybe just send a bunch of these ??????


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

What is f29?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Or maybe keep in mind that they are not life saving medications. :-!

Or food in a famine. :-!

Or water in a drought. :-!

Just watches :think:


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



CHJ001 said:


> What is f29?


A secret cult of pure Seaforth fans. They have the Forgot29 versions that are kept in a secret cave. They meet once a year.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



CHJ001 said:


> What is f29?


WUS Sales Forum


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



mbessinger12 said:


> I think demand will still be high, but one of the issues is that there's still a lot of anger from those who missed out on series II and then are deciding whether or not to go for 2.1 or series III, whether there's a preorder or not. People already trying to flip for enormous profit doesn't help, at least that's what I would think.


Not sure about enormous profit.

Currently one listed for $1500 or best offer. Obviously there will be an offer. Let say he sells it for $1,250 + $50 shipping = $1300

Ebay fee = $130, Paypal fee = $38, Insured shipping = $30. Net proceeds = $1,102. 
Cost = $715
Profit = $387

Sure, it's nice, but it's basically chump change compared to profits on other hot watches or other limited edition items.

Making $300 - $400 on a hot item is not gouging in my opinion.


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Man,
People flipping Seaforths, having Photo Shoots with Seaforths, partying with Seaforths, and I can't even get my shipping notification yet...????,

I'm in pain over here....I just got done shoveling and I had to wear my Tissot...lmao

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

More than likely! LOL Only time will tell.....


----------



## watchiseek42 (Feb 9, 2018)

D6AMIA6N said:


>


Nice pics, would you say it's worth 1500$?


----------



## Shoresy (Jan 26, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Time will tell.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



D6AMIA6N said:


> Anyone care to guess on the listing prices we are soon about to see?


In hindsight, this was market research, no?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

A couple more quick pics from the morning wake up.





































Early running thoughts:

Bezel action and grip are superb.

Crown action excellent (better than series 1)

Buckle is still to me the let down. Polished finish will get wrecked quick and sticks out a bit too much from the wrist. I may get brave and bend one in a vise to give it more contour. I don't think it will take much.

The sapphire bezel definitely changes the profile of the watch from the steel bezel. Not bad, just different. Still very slim for a diver and I prefer the smaller ratio of how much the crystal protrudes. The steel bezel profile is just super sleek.

I know I will have lots of pics and thoughts through the weekend.

I should also add in case it's not obvious, that it is awesome! But I assume you all know I am already biased. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbessinger12 (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Breguet7147 said:


> Not sure about enormous profit.
> 
> Currently one listed for $1500 or best offer. Obviously there will be an offer. Let say he sells it for $1,250 + $50 shipping = $1300
> 
> ...


You do have a point, maybe "enormous profit" wasn't the best way to describe it.

I think what I meant was that listing for that much seems off to me. The people who missed out on series II and were hoping to pick up on the second hand market knew they should expect to pay a premium from retail, but seeing that currently 2 are listed at $1,500 is a little ridiculous. At least that's how I see it. It's likely that offers will be sent and probably accepted lower than $1,500. And, hey, it's a free market and you can list your watch for whatever you want, I'm just saying I personally don't agree with asking for that much.

I'm not saying taking advantage of trying to sell something for more than you paid when there's high demand is wrong, but it bugs me in this case where one seller specifically says he "loves the watch but feels someone else would appreciate it more" and then lists it for more than 100% above retail. Regardless of what it will actually sell for, I don't think it's right. If you're selling only to make a profit, don't play the "look how nice I am for sacrificing this watch" attitude. Arguments could be made either way on the intentions of this line in the listing, but again, all of this is just my opinion and not one that I mean to come off as bitter.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

With Series 1 I believe the Pastel was the first to go for more than 2 times retail on eBay. This took a lot of people by surprise in my opinion and slowly (or quickly) more and more popped up on eBay for those prices. Many were posted by WUS members.

It will be interesting to see if there secondary market will pay the same premium this time around. I have a suspicion that a bunch of sales from the site were people intending to profit immensely and have no interest in the Seaforth 2.

Time will tell I suppose.........

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

How are the alignments looking? Hand, bezel and date window?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

From someone that didn't get one, I'm appreciating all the photos from people who bought with the intention to actually wear the Seaforth. Keep them coming!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'll need







In small untraceable bills :-!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*



thebuzz said:


> How are the alignments looking? Hand, bezel and date window?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really great. I am picky about alignment and I am well pleased with it on the seaforth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Anyone have any pictures of the grey model in the wild? Seems like the other colors have made their debut.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Time to play dress up...(still working with poor light but you will get the idea)










Eulit kristAl perlon




























PhenomeNato Blue (modified to RAF)





































HALIOS grey leather














































They all looked great and have their strengths and attitudes. Not sure which it will end up on...

(I think the series 1 sunburst will look great on the new rubber too)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



trf2271 said:


> Anyone have any pictures of the grey model in the wild? Seems like the other colors have made their debut.


Saw a couple last night it looks good. Very similar in feel to the pastel in tone minus the baby blue.

Unfortunately the one pic I have of it from last night won't load.

RLextherobot has one I'm sure he will chime in here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Man all of these pics of series II are making jelly lol. Beautiful watch guys! For now series I is keeping me company.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



trf2271 said:


> Anyone have any pictures of the grey model in the wild? Seems like the other colors have made their debut.


Here you go!









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

And one more group shot from last night.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Mine finally arrived. Looks great!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Nicely done T!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbessinger12 (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Order #1109, no shipping notification for me yet... trying to remain patient. b-)


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



mbessinger12 said:


> Order #1109, no shipping notification for me yet... trying to remain patient. b-)


1103 and nothing either...I don't see any shipping today as there was a Halios Bash in Vancouver last night...lol.....Oh well. The waiting continues...lmao...Im sure I sound like a lil kid...

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## mbessinger12 (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



amt76 said:


> 1103 and nothing either...I don't see any shipping today as there was a Halios Bash in Vancouver last night...lol.....Oh well. The waiting continues...lmao...Im sure I sound like a lil kid...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Yeah, maybe after the release party last night the shipping for today will be pushed lol. Oh well, good to know there's still some of us waiting. Good things come to those who wait!... or something like that...


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

The gray is killer. Definitely my favorite variation.














































Yep it's blue


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Abyss fixie , here it is ! Most timeless in my opinion !! Simplicity is always the key. 
Though I have an abyss 12 coming to Europe which is best for me. I thought of different variants , but if I would have got one of them I would always regret of not getting 12h abyss ))) 
So thanks Stephan from Forasec and Jason again .

Congrats on getting it


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Jason sound committed to hustling out the remaining orders.

He was upright still when I left

I also need to add I heard and saw countless examples of how he goes out of his way to look after his customers last night. Class act. I really enjoy supporting a brand that I believe in like HALIOS.

Interesting nugget

Abyss the most made
Then pastel
Yellow and grey tied for least

I think that may have been what I guessed somewhere back in this thread.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

veni vidi vici

 ➡  ➡  ⌚  ➡  ➡ 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbessinger12 (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Jason sound committed to hustling out the remaining orders.
> 
> He was upright still when I left
> 
> ...


Good information!

Not surprised that abyss was the most made, although I am a little surprised that grey was tied for last. I guess it's just my bias that grey was my favorite and I assumed it was going to be more popular, maybe that's why I was able to actually get my order through lol


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Mine just delivered. I can't wait to get home

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



amt76 said:


> 1103 and nothing either...I don't see any shipping today as there was a Halios Bash in Vancouver last night...lol.....Oh well. The waiting continues...lmao...Im sure I sound like a lil kid...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I am also 1103, isnt that weird?


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



reluctantsnowman said:


> I am also 1103, isnt that weird?


My bad, I'm 1102...I work nights and haven't slept all week waiting for my Seaforth...lmao

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



amt76 said:


> My bad, I'm 1102...I work nights and haven't slept all week waiting for my Seaforth...lmao
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Phew, I thought my order was fake, thats the last thing I need right now lol


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



amt76 said:


> 1103 and nothing either...I don't see any shipping today as there was a Halios Bash in Vancouver last night...lol.....Oh well. The waiting continues...lmao...Im sure I sound like a lil kid...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


#1072 pastel GMT bezel ... and no ship notification yet.... you guys are killing me.


----------



## sjo1988 (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Order #1070 Pastel - Steel Dive - nothing here either


----------



## huntsvillehorologist (Aug 30, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



sjo1988 said:


> Order #1070 Pastel - Steel Dive - nothing here either


I'm #1155 and nothing here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slimyfishy (Oct 9, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'm Pastel #67... still nothing, I feel your pain


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

My pastel sapphire has landed!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

For those of you haven't received an email notification yet, Jason just posted a notice on the halios website regarding completion of the orders.


----------



## gfxprotege (Jan 29, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I just got an email back from Jason. He said my order (#1060) should be shipped out by Monday afternoon. Not sure the order in which he's been shipping em out, but for those around my order # that haven't seen anything, best guess is early next week.


----------



## stryker58 (Dec 5, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

so #1128 shouldn't expect anything until late next week I suppose.


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

how do you find out your order number?


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

#506 arrived. Love it. Some quick pictures.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Checking in with 827. The rubber band is much more comfortable than I expected. I ordered a mesh to try out with it, but maybe I don't need it.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

Based on recent update on the Halios site, the ONLY people that go their shipment notification this week were the Dirty 30. 

Does that sound right??


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Can't get enough of taking pics of this one...










OEM Strap 


















And a switch for the day on a @cheapestnatostraps

Thoughts on this combo? I like it



















"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Nimbus Grey has arrived. It is better than expected.









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Family portrait









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Spending the day travelling home has given me some time to check out the abyss further.

Yes, it's dark. However it is definitely blue especially out in natural light direct or indirect. It just doesn't show up well in pictures. I would snap one of these and think "yup, that'll show the blue" and the. I look and it appears black. Don't fret it's a rich dark squid ? inky blue. It seems to be more blackish in indoor artificial light. If there is anything black around it though you can definitely see the difference. I love it.

I find the colour consistent rich and dark and not too reflective or distracting with the super legible dial layout.

Still wish there was some polished chrome at 6. But in hand I can see that to do that it would have either been a too large square around the date or a solid block of metal instead of a lume plot at 6. It's the trade for a date. It's a good compromise as designed.













































































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I think the Abyss blue comes off well with direct sunlight. So I'm looking forward to trying it out this spring and summer.

Both the Nimbus grey and the Abyss blue are subtle; that's not true for the pastel blue or the Bahamas yellow.

I'm not a yellow person but that Bahamas yellow gets my attention. A real summer watch, me thinks.


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Did the steel dive bezel change on series 2? It looks less "beefy"?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Nice gray francorx. I'm live outside of Allentown in Pennsburg. We may have to form a local Seaforth chapter and compare these beauties.


francorx said:


> Nimbus Grey has arrived. It is better than expected.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Been wearing mine for a few hours now. I'm a Halios believer. It wears a lot like my old Damasko 34 and 36 in terms of size, which is a very good thing. Definitely easy to wear this all day long. I really can't wait for summer with this one. I'm also impressed with the case finishing. It feels very refined for an Asian-made case. Been a while since I've purchased a micro, and I can't find much wrong with it. The crown action is a little sandy, but that's compared the silky smooth winding of my Seamaster. The caseback could be decorated, but it doesn't bother me. It works for Rolex. The lugs are beautifully finished and the angles mesmerize. The crystal, which I was worried about, fits the watch perfectly, now that I've seen it up close.

Only disappointment was getting a gray leather strap instead of brown. Anyone know how he chose the strap color for each variation? It seems like I've seen some other Pastels with a brown strap, which I prefer. Going to put my strap up for trade on the sales forum, but if anyone is interested in trading me their brown strap for my gray, hit me up with a pm.


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'm loving it. Tossed it on a mesh bracelet and it's great.

I do have a small bit if what looks like Epoxy between the crystal and bezel at about the 58 minute mark. I'm wondering if I should send it back, try and have a local watch repair guy clean it up, or just live with it. What would you do?









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

1165dvd said:


> Only disappointment was getting a gray leather strap instead of brown. Anyone know how he chose the strap color for each variation? It seems like I've seen some other Pastels with a brown strap, which I prefer.


I actually dropped him a mail on my strap preferences. I guess this was what he meant about having the ability to remember everyone's strap choices, which would be lost if he ramps up production. For those of you all that hasn't had their watch shipped out yet, think you could still check with Jason on the strap choices.


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Blacktocomm said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


I tried to get a pastel blue, twice. But I am really starting to lean to this one. Is the color in RL leaning more to an orange than yellow?


----------



## soloxhale (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



1165dvd said:


> Only disappointment was getting a gray leather strap instead of brown. Anyone know how he chose the strap color for each variation? It seems like I've seen some other Pastels with a brown strap, which I prefer. Going to put my strap up for trade on the sales forum, but if anyone is interested in trading me their brown strap for my gray, hit me up with a pm.


That's odd. I emailed Jason to ask him what color straps would come with my pastel steel dive, and he said it would come with a medium brown leather strap and the rubber one


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

First price gouger on the sales forum. $1500!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gfxprotege (Jan 29, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Puckbw11 said:


> First price gouger on the sales forum. $1500!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wonder if its the same guy trying to sell it on ebay for 1500


----------



## gfxprotege (Jan 29, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

update via IG:
"All orders from the old site platform now shipped, minus the "suspicious" ones. Goal is to get Shopify orders 1100 and below out by Tuesday at the latest, so keep an eye out for a DHL or FedEx tracking email. Orders 1100-1200, I'm shooting for Wednesday or Thursday, but I'll update you again as soon as I'm able. Orders 1200 and above: sit tight, update coming next week."

I ordered some extra straps from Europe that are stalled at ISC New York, so hopefully they arrive around the same time!


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

Puckbw11 said:


> First price gouger on the sales forum. $1500!!!


Could be an anchoring method so that prices around 1.2 - 1.4k seem relatively reasonable later on.


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

The guy selling for $1,500 on eBay is from Great Neck New York, the guy who's listed on the wus forum is from Georgia.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

One more quick pic: Vancouver watch on a Vancouver strap with Vancouver in the background









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



bjjkk said:


> I tried to get a pastel blue, twice. But I am really starting to lean to this one. Is the color in RL leaning more to an orange than yellow?


I wanted Pastel at first, but gambled on this and I love it. IRL the color is not as Orange as a Vitamin C bottle cap, but not as Yellow as a Banana.

Next to my wife's glittery Oregon Ducks sweater it looks Orange.









Next to the "Reing Man's" uniform it still looked a bit orange as compared to the bright yellow that was so heartlessly stolen from the city.









Next to the "Mailman's" uniform it looked almost spot on as that color of yellow.









Finally, next to the Orange worn by the "Round Mound of Rebound" it looks yellow.









Long and short I would say it is a burnt yellow. Maybe like a Sunrise, maybe on Lake Powell or in the Bahamas? Maybe even a Tequila Sunrise?


----------



## PeteInNYC (May 9, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Pastel fixie has arrived! Goddamit it's even better in person.


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



CHJ001 said:


> The guy selling for $1,500 on eBay is from Great Neck New York, the guy who's listed on the wus forum is from Georgia.


I'll admit that it comes off as a little shady that the guy is trying to double his money so quickly. I'm absolutely sure it was his plan all along. I'm not thrilled with it. He actually posted in this forum or the other Seaforth forum earlier before putting it up for sale.

But in the end, I'm okay with it because ultimately it's up to the market to decide. Anyone who pays $1500.00 can afford to do so, and I'm not about to feel sorry for someone willing to overpay for this watch. I'm also aware of the losses I've taken over the years by being forced to purchase a watch in order to see it up close, then trying to flip it. I recall Jeep99dad selling his Seaforths a few months back, and I'm almost sure that he posted them for a few bucks over retail. No one would question his making a few bucks back for all of the flipping he's done over the years. I certainly don't. I know from experience that as smitten as I am by my Pastel as I am today, things change very quickly over time, for any number of reasons.

My point, if I have one, is where is the line drawn for all of you guys? I understand that there's a real passion for this watch and it really sucks that everyone who wants one today can't get one today.

One thing I'm also sure of is that in time, the hysteria will die out and resale pricing sanity will return.


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I saw the guy here with his FS for $1,500 and for some reason, it really rubs me the wrong way.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

My father and his sunburst fixie approve of the new addition to the family...


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

If anybody is looking, there is a Bahama Yellow on Flea Bay for $1400....thats a steal...

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Excuse me, ahem, Lume Inspector...?.




























And compared to series 1...










If I get REALLY critical I think the series 2 hands are teensy bit dimmer than series 1 but the hour indices are teensy bit brighter than series 1.

And here stacked up against a veteran Lume champ omega 2264. Pic after about 5 minutes of discharge.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Ok, this is just sad...some guy on the bay has two Pastels....how did that happen? Smh...No Bueno

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Ok, sorry, last pic for the night...

This is pretty close to how the blue appears I think










I should have better access to natural light tomorrow.

Have a great night folks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

So on the sapphire bezel, the numbers and the dots are all lumed, whereas on the steel bezels only the triangle at the top is lumed. Also, there's been some discussion about how the date wheel is painted the same color as the dial. That appeared to be the case at first for my Abyss blue Seaforth, but in a photograph I noticed that the date wheel was more gray than blue. Shining a flashlight on the date dwheel confirmed that the color of the date wheel was not identical to the color of the dial.


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

I've been having trouble attaching pictures to my post but you can definitely see that the date wheel is a different color from the dial in my posted picture number 33 in the thread called Show us Your New Seaforth


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I noticed the same thing. It doesn't really bother me and wasn't unexpected.

I think the difference for the abyss blue date is that in direct light it shows that date wheel is a matte finish opposed to the super rich gloss of the dial. Most dark matte dials take on a grayish hue in direct light.

I think it is the nature of the beast of having a dark gloss dial with a dark marching date wheel. It will be impossible to match matte and gloss in all light conditions. I imagine it is impractical to make a gloss date wheel that would match perfectly. Probably to expensive and too thick.

In my posts 4142 and 4146 above you can also see the difference. The one where they don't "match" is very harsh direct light.

I am open to be wrong on this though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Last time I check this is a free country. People can do what ever they want with their Seaforth. There was plenty of forum regulars that flipped their Seaforth series 1 right after the HODINKEE buzz for more than MSRP. Of course some of the regular WUS will share a sad story of another incoming so can't keep Seaforth, blah, blah, blah. No one bat an eye on those sales. Time to move on folks.

Here my contribution to get the discussion back on the watch.










Yellow one is my buddy's. Pastel is mine. 

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

ten13th said:


> Last time I check this is a free country. People can do what ever they want with their Seaforth. There was plenty of forum regulars that flipped their Seaforth series 1 right after the HODINKEE buzz for more than MSRP. Of course some of the regular WUS will share a sad story of another incoming so can't keep Seaforth, blah, blah, blah. No one bat an eye on those sales. Time to move on folks.


No matter how much I love the seaforth, I'm totally selling it in an instant if someone offers me 1.5k.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*



deepfriedicecubes said:


> No matter how much I love the seaforth, I'm totally selling it in an instant if someone offers me 1.5k.


Bravo, truth is spoken. Let's move on to watches.










Love the no date of series 1. I can recycle the photo indefinitely for WRUW.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



ten13th said:


> Here my contribution to get the discussion back on the watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Divers true to their intended style, love these!


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



deepfriedicecubes said:


> No matter how much I love the seaforth, I'm totally selling it in an instant if someone offers me 1.5k.


Truth. I think we all have our price.

If these things start clearing close to $2k I'll be parting with mine and delaying my personal enjoyment to a future series of Seaforths.


----------



## dr4ugen (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Time to participate after following this thread for weeks!


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



1165dvd said:


> The crown action is a little sandy, but that's compared the silky smooth winding of my Seamaster.


Had the same problem with one of my tropiks also my new Seaforth is slightly gritty, I fixed both by using a small touch of silicon grease on the thread


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



1165dvd said:


> Nice gray francorx. I'm live outside of Allentown in Pennsburg. We may have to form a local Seaforth chapter and compare these beauties.


Lehigh Valley seaforth chapter I love it. I am in Lower Saucon just outside Bethlehem

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_P (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Breguet7147 said:


> Not sure about enormous profit.
> 
> Currently one listed for $1500 or best offer. Obviously there will be an offer. Let say he sells it for $1,250 + $50 shipping = $1300
> 
> ...


50% profit sounds good on any sale. It's a shame to bring middle men who add no value into the process. Especially on a brand that avoids middle men on purpose.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

Currently there is a "real" eBay auction for a pastel blue from the UK. The price exceeds USD 1.400 and still 2 days left. It seems USD 1.500 is a reasonable price. At least at present. Mmhhh.


----------



## Alex_P (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



1165dvd said:


> I'll admit that it comes off as a little shady that the guy is trying to double his money so quickly. I'm absolutely sure it was his plan all along. I'm not thrilled with it. He actually posted in this forum or the other Seaforth forum earlier before putting it up for sale.
> 
> But in the end, I'm okay with it because ultimately it's up to the market to decide. Anyone who pays $1500.00 can afford to do so, and I'm not about to feel sorry for someone willing to overpay for this watch. I'm also aware of the losses I've taken over the years by being forced to purchase a watch in order to see it up close, then trying to flip it. I recall Jeep99dad selling his Seaforths a few months back, and I'm almost sure that he posted them for a few bucks over retail. No one would question his making a few bucks back for all of the flipping he's done over the years. I certainly don't. I know from experience that as smitten as I am by my Pastel as I am today, things change very quickly over time, for any number of reasons.
> 
> ...


Ahh, yes. The market. The best excuse for financial bad behavior. No value was added by these sellers. Their only contribution was being able to buy something seconds faster than others. I hope no one encourages this gouging.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



1165dvd said:


> I'll admit that it comes off as a little shady that the guy is trying to double his money so quickly. I'm absolutely sure it was his plan all along. I'm not thrilled with it. He actually posted in this forum or the other Seaforth forum earlier before putting it up for sale.
> 
> But in the end, I'm okay with it because ultimately it's up to the market to decide. Anyone who pays $1500.00 can afford to do so, and I'm not about to feel sorry for someone willing to overpay for this watch. I'm also aware of the losses I've taken over the years by being forced to purchase a watch in order to see it up close, then trying to flip it. I recall Jeep99dad selling his Seaforths a few months back, and I'm almost sure that he posted them for a few bucks over retail. No one would question his making a few bucks back for all of the flipping he's done over the years. I certainly don't. I know from experience that as smitten as I am by my Pastel as I am today, things change very quickly over time, for any number of reasons.
> 
> ...


Well put. WIS are finicky and things will change. Heck there are hundreds of Speedys, Subc, Panarai and other such grails listed for sale every day by people who bought them thinking it was their "grail".

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## taifighter (Jul 31, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Alex_P said:


> best excuse for financial bad behavior. No value was added by these sellers.


Hate to break it to you but you don't get to decide that. Supply and demand, my friend. Saying "no" doesn't mean anything when the going price is the going price.



Alex_P said:


> Their only contribution was being able to buy something seconds faster than others.


And people evidently think that's worth something. Again, burying your head in the sand is a terrible attitude. Instead of letting yourself get upset by this, why not appreciate and celebrate that people are valuing second-hand watches so highly? This phenomenon rarely happens at this price point. It's really cool to see, and means more money and economy being spent on the watch industry.


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I believe I've mentioned this before, but the bezel on my watch seems very stiff---stiffer than I would like it anyway. Perhaps they're all like this, but it takes quite an effort to turn it and you can definitely feel it when the sharp serrated edges dig into your fingertips. Was wondering (a) whether a little bit of oil might help; (b) whether the bezel can easily be removed and then replaced; (c) whether this operation is something I should feel comfortable doing myself?

Another thing that I hesitate to mention because I haven't come to a decision yet as to whether I want to go forward on this, but I'm considering putting my Abyss/SS Dive up for TRADE ONLY for a Series 1 Sunburst Blue/SS Dive or 12-hr. I was expecting a bluer blue than the Abyss provides, plus I much prefer a watch with no date. I'm still evaluating the Abyss---I'd like to wear it in various types of light. Also, I may just wait a few months to see what Jason will offer Series 3. I'm guessing he reads this thread and hope he decides to offer a blue dial that says "blue" when you look at it. Dark blue is fine, just not one that also passes for black. Anyone interested in such a trade can PM me, but as I've said, I haven't yet decided.


----------



## Alex_P (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



taifighter said:


> Hate to break it to you but you don't get to decide that. Supply and demand, my friend. Saying "no" doesn't mean anything when the going price is the going price.
> 
> And people evidently think that's worth something. Again, burying your head in the sand is a terrible attitude. Instead of letting yourself get upset by this, why not appreciate and celebrate that people are valuing second-hand watches so highly? This phenomenon rarely happens at this price point. It's really cool to see, and means more money and economy being spent on the watch industry.


I actually do get to decide, for myself. Of course my comments are only my opinion. My perspective on this is based on the interview with Jason where he addressed pricing in his products. He said that he was only charging what he needed to to profitably sell the watches. At this point it seems like he underpriced his watches. I would much rather he profit from their popularity than a speculator.
I don't think acting as a middle man as a speculator adds value, it only increases the price and adds complexity and time and uncertainty to the transaction. Not something I'm willing to pay 100% markup for. 
My choice will be to wait until series 3 releases or until the froth settles. 
Once again this is only my opinion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



zaratsu said:


> Truth. I think we all have our price.
> 
> If these things start clearing close to $2k I'll be parting with mine and delaying my personal enjoyment to a future series of Seaforths.


Word.

Rediculous to even think it, but getting 2k would be a no brainer imo. I love the watch and intend on keeping it. In fact, my wife has her eyes on it already, which is cool that we can share it.

But the pricing cliff is approaching and these are all going to be $500-700 again in a year or two, and I'll be picking up my second Seaforth on the used market if need be. Again, mine is not up for sale, but according to Forrest Gump's Momma, "Stupid is as Stupid does."


----------



## taifighter (Jul 31, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Alex_P said:


> He said that he was only charging what he needed to to profitably sell the watches. At this point it seems like he underpriced his watches. I would much rather he profit from their popularity than a speculator.


So the man made his own choice for his own company, aware of the implications and outcomes... Sounds like he's ok with it.

I know it's your opinion but it's just that it seems like your personal emotions on not getting one are clouding your objective judgement of the situation. If you were not into fashion and you heard of certain limited shoes selling for double their retail, you'd find it fascinating.



Alex_P said:


> it only increases the price and adds complexity and time and uncertainty to the transaction.


As opposed to NOT getting the watch at all? Those are the choices, deal with that, or no watch. People are clearly willing to deal with this, and that makes it "worth" it.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



taifighter said:


> So the man made his own choice for his own company, aware of the implications and outcomes... Sounds like he's ok with it.
> 
> I know it's your opinion but it's just that it seems like your personal emotions on not getting one are clouding your objective judgement of the situation. If you were not into fashion and you heard of certain limited shoes selling for double their retail, you'd find it fascinating.
> 
> As opposed to NOT getting the watch at all? Those are the choices, deal with that, or no watch. People are clearly willing to deal with this, and that makes it "worth" it.


I've got to wonder if all these people who are claiming that Halios underpriced the seaforth (and these scoundrels are reselling them now shouldn't benefit) would have bought it if the watch were priced at $1200? If Jason announces tomorrow that his new 38mm field watch will be priced at $1300......who here is putting their money down on a pre-order?

The seaforth is a great looking watch. It benefited tremendously from the Hodinkee effect and social media. (I say that because when the seaforth was announcd last year for series 1 it didn't get 1/10 of the attention it has now). Jason priced the SF likely using the same model that he used for the past 9 years sucessfully. Then to top it off he's a genuinely nice guy that people want to support. so yeah he's got a hot product and some people will profit from resale.

I find this all interesting to watch unfold.....since I don't have a seaforth to watch instead.


----------



## Alex_P (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



taifighter said:


> So the man made his own choice for his own company, aware of the implications and outcomes... Sounds like he's ok with it.
> 
> I know it's your opinion but it's just that it seems like your personal emotions on not getting one are clouding your objective judgement of the situation. If you were not into fashion and you heard of certain limited shoes selling for double their retail, you'd find it fascinating.
> 
> ...


I am dealing with it, by having a conversation about it. I am upset, the process was frustrating. My intention was to own a beautiful unique watch that I could afford, not flip one for profit. So far it looks like a handful of people are willing to pay the elevated price right now. I can wait. 
Did you successfully buy one? If so I'm jealous. Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> I've got to wonder if all these people who are claiming that Halios underpriced the seaforth (and these scoundrels are reselling them now shouldn't benefit) would have bought it if the watch were priced at $1200? If Jason announces tomorrow that his new 38mm field watch will be priced at $1300......who here is putting their money down on a pre-order?


I think that is the real question of pricing. Can he move his entire inventory at $1,200 or $1,500? I don't think he could have moved every piece at that price. Maybe he could have, but not as fast? It might disincentive the flippers, or it might cause the second hand price to increase higher above the initial ask.

All I know is that I love mine, I am not looking to sell it. But like I have stated before I would happily trade it for a Submariner. Preferably a Comex dial or a 1680 Red.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

This Pastel is really stunning! IMO best matched with sapphire bezel as it accentuates the black hands and black writing on dial. Really sharp IMO!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jlawjj said:


> This Pastel is really stunning! IMO best matched with sapphire bezel as it accentuates the black hands and black writing on dial. Really sharp IMO!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

All whining aside, and I am not fond of flippers who sell at a high rate, I think most of the people who have acquired Seaforths are secretly happy that the prices are very high because the option is there to at the very least recoup their costs.

I don't plan on selling mine anytime soon but it's nice the option's there.


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I checked out the ebay bid on the pastel seaforth series 1. Really, it's just 3 very enthusiastic people with deep pockets (or 1 dude vs 2 trolls that placed consecutive bids for some reasons ;-);-)) that were bidding all the way from 700 GBP (~970USD) to it's current 1460 USD price. So, maybe not everyone is throwing USD1000+ at seaforths. Now the key question is where can we find those people so that we can sell our watches to them and get ourselves two new ones. b-)


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I am a buy and keep kind of collector. Rarely will I sell unless I really don't care for the watch and never wear it, that said I research everything I buy extensively. So I hardly sell anything.

That means the collection pretty much just gets larger. The Halios Tropik and Seaforth wont ever be leaving the collection. However for the right price anything in my collection is for sale except a few pieces that I inherited from my father and grandfather (pocket watches).

Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## SISL (Jan 6, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

There are 5 or 6 units that popped-up on eBay overnight, with prices North of $1,250.

All your watches look great, congrats to the buyers. I'm least impressed by the grey dials, for what it's worth.


----------



## PeteInNYC (May 9, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Here's my question: What is the "right" way to resell a Seaforth? If you price it at cost, it will - again - simply be a race. If you sell slightly/moderately above cost, you run the risk of the buyer flipping it for higher. If you auction it to the highest bidder, then you've taken profit you didn't earn.

I would really love to hear folks' thoughts on this. I don't think there is a simple answer.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



PeteInNYC said:


> Here's my question: What is the "right" way to resell a Seaforth? If you price it at cost, it will - again - simply be a race. If you sell slightly/moderately above cost, you run the risk of the buyer flipping it for higher. If you auction it to the highest bidder, then you've taken profit you didn't earn.
> 
> I would really love to hear folks' thoughts on this. I don't think there is a simple answer.


You raise a good point here that I think points to a much larger one: intentions. It's quite possible that many of the watches we're seeing pop up for sale were purchased with the sole intention of making a profit. It's also possible that some bought a Seaforth with the intention of wearing and appreciating it and have had their heads turned by the price on that one eBay auction. Also possible that they got the watch and just didn't like it at all and have decided to recoup.

We don't have access to the intentions of the people selling and to be honest as much as I'm not a fan of letting the market dictate things, this is a watch and not something like cancer medication. Things will either settle down in a few months as people move on to the next hot release, or this is the new normal in which case we have to get used to it.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SISL (Jan 6, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



PeteInNYC said:


> ... If you auction it to the highest bidder, then you've taken profit you didn't earn. .


If you didn't use fraud or another form of violence to procure the watch, you're morally entitled to any profit you want to make.


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



PeteInNYC said:


> Here's my question: What is the "right" way to resell a Seaforth? If you price it at cost, it will - again - simply be a race. If you sell slightly/moderately above cost, you run the risk of the buyer flipping it for higher. If you auction it to the highest bidder, then you've taken profit you didn't earn.
> 
> I would really love to hear folks' thoughts on this. I don't think there is a simple answer.


I think you're exactly right, Pete. There is no simple answer.

In _my_ honest opinion, everyone is entitled to _their_ own opinion, but people will ultimately sell what they want to sell for the same way the people that buy will pay what they are willing to pay. Like mentioned before, it's worth whatever someone is willing to pay for it. If the seller inherits a large profit then hats off to him.

If there is an item that is only worth $200 MSRP and I have it in my head that this item is the ONE thing I'd been searching for and for whatever reason it is extra special to me, I have to make that choice if paying $500-$600 is worth me obtaining this 'special to me' item.

*This isn't directed to any one person in particular as I understand everyone gets the premise. More of just an opportunity to share my thoughts on it.

MORE PICTURES!!


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



PeteInNYC said:


> Here's my question: What is the "right" way to resell a Seaforth? If you price it at cost, it will - again - simply be a race. If you sell slightly/moderately above cost, you run the risk of the buyer flipping it for higher. If you auction it to the highest bidder, then you've taken profit you didn't earn.
> 
> I would really love to hear folks' thoughts on this. I don't think there is a simple answer.


This issue has been on my mind as well. Some folks here are "shaming" and insulting others who choose to sell. Why I ask? Is it because they weren't able to get one? Is it because they would also sell if they maybe ordered two? Is it because they see that they asking price is higher than what the buyer paid? Probably a little of all.

My 2 cents...what gives one the right to insult or belittle someone selling a watch for a profit?? Let's be honest with each other, I have many watches and they are all for sale if the price is right!

So for those that are bothered by the sellers or flippers whatever you want to call them, give us a reason WHY you are mad!

I bet most of the replies would be because they did not get one...

Just my thoughts...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Natural light pic of nimbus grey. Unfortunately not a sunny day here.









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I think the grey is a nice neutral color. The abyss was way to dark (almost black ) when I saw it live at W&W watch show in NYC. Yellow isn't my color and pastel was just ok. I would have liked some texture to the dial. My only other gripe is the machining of the 12hr bezel. It's not as smooth or refined as I would have liked. Perhaps a dive sapphire would have a better choice. But I wanted the 12hr.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



francorx said:


> I think the grey is a nice neutral color. The abyss was way to dark (almost black ) when I saw it live at W&W watch show in NYC. Yellow isn't my color and pastel was just ok. I would have liked some texture to the dial. My only other gripe is the machining of the 12hr bezel. It's not as smooth or refined as I would have liked. Perhaps a dive sapphire would have a better choice. But I wanted the 12hr.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I like the look of the rotating bezel a lot, but I didn't consider one with a bezel. The reason I went bezel-less is because of what you stated, the finishing looked a little to harsh for my liking. I also worried that should I keep the watch for a very long time and the bezel has issues, how would fixing it work out. I had an old Benarus have a bezel issue. Was forced to have it shipped back to HK to have it fixed, but it broke again upon return. Since then, I've always been a little leery of micro diver bezels. I know it's completely irrational, but why tempt fate. If a bezel breaks on my Seamaster, I know sourcing parts will never be an issue.

I think I may be heading up to the W&W show next October to see what's next, especially if the 38mm field watch in the works makes its debut. Very cool that you got to see the options before the ordering opened up.


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



1165dvd said:


> I like the look of the fixed bezel a lot, but I didn't consider one with a bezel. The reason I went bezel-less is because of what you stated, the finishing looked a little to harsh for my liking. I also worried that should I keep the watch for a very long time and the bezel has issues, how would fixing it work out. I had an old Benarus have a bezel issue. Was forced to have it shipped back to HK to have it fixed, but it broke again upon return. Since then, I've always been a little leery of micro diver bezels. I know it's completely irrational, but why tempt fate. If a bezel breaks on my Seamaster, I know sourcing parts will never be an issue.
> 
> I think I may be heading up to the W&W show next October to see what's next, especially if the 38mm field watch in the works makes its debut. Very cool that you got to see the options before the ordering opened up.


My H2O steel bezel is flawless. One of the best diver micro watches out there.









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Boatswain--Have you done anything yet about the buckle on the rubber strap? I agree, it should be a brushed buckle rather than polished, and it doesn't curve enough to be flush with the strap. When I get a chance, I'll comb through my strap collection to see if I have a buckle that I can swap out for the OEM buckle.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Good question and timing!

Just came back in from the workshop where i tried a little buckle reshaping.

Heres my take...despite how slim the buckle is it is very strong. Not cheaply made at all. I was able to add a very small amount of curve to it but i was starting to use more force than i was comfortable with and was starting to get a bit of distortion in the parallel facets. So i gave up!

I have decided to live with it for now or i may swap in a different style of buckle if it bugs me over time.

I will brush the buckle out once it has picked up some daily wear scratches. That will be easy to do.

I had a thought that may not be entirely crazy...did Halios leave it protruding a little so you can peek in there and see the secret Halios branding? Maybe, just maybe....

Gonna try it on the elite person this afternoon, but the rubber is comfortable and darn good looking, so pleased he went with this strap. Also neat that it isn't something you see on every second watch. The BC317 for example pops up everywhere.

In regards to the selling...i haven't pressured myself yet to decide if i will sell my series 1 or some other bits from the collection to pay for the series 2 which was always the plan...but i know i wouldn't be doubling the price...i benefited from some kindness here on WUS to make it happen and i would hope to pass that on to someone else. That is just what i would feel comfortable with. It would important to me that it went to a good home if it leaves.

Also had some really interesting yet brief talks with Jason at the release party about all the hype and resale value stuff around series 2. He had some good thoughts and clearly is aware and cares. It was interesting to hear him reflect on the difference in attitudes of people who bought or missed out on the puck vs the sea forth as the puck went just as quickly.

I hope to get some pics up this afternoon.


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

Just curious, what do you use to brush the buckle? Sandpaper?

Don't know if you're an accuracy junky, but I've been clocking my Seaforth since its arrival and in over 48 hours it's still dead on accurate, not a second lost nor a second gained. I generally wear my watches 23.75 hours per day, taking them off only to shower.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Yes. I would use a fine grit sandpaper or a 3M pad of appropriate grit. The key is to brush in straight lines and actually bring the buckle TO the paper as opposed to the reverse often works well.

I am an accuracy nut too. Just starting my tracking. Gained almost 2 seconds on the wrist yesterday over about 15 hours. Gained 8 seconds over night dial up resting for 15 hours. I record all the resting positions to find what's best. Hoping it's crown or 12 up. My guess is I will have some good resting positions to keep the rate down as again today has gained anything over 4 hours on the wrist so there must be some positions that are much slower at rest than 8 seconds. An accurate and beautiful watch is a big win. An accurate watch can make me love something that appeals to me less overall and an inaccurate movement can make me grow cool in an otherwise nice piece. I have high hopes the Seaforth 2 is going to be a great timekeeper as my early returns are looking good. I will try crown up tonight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Some pics now that I am back at home with some decent light to work with. These should capture the various moods of the Abyss blue. It is a tricky colour to capture and with the gloss dial, box crystal and sapphire bezel avoiding reflections in pics is tricky.

I love the colour and he gloss dial. So rich and not distracting at all with reflections. I love how consistently rich it looks.


















































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

A couple more...



























































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

And the caboose...



























































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

Nice shots. I'm starting to warm up to the Abyss. It's certainly well named. I just wish it were a fraction lighter in shade show that the blueness was evident in all lighting conditions. Perhaps the series 3 should be called Deep Blue.

The stiffness of my bezel has lessened a tad with use.

My impression of Diver watches is that they're usually fairly thick and chunky. This watch has a relatively thin profile, which I love.

I'll be taking it for its first field test tomorrow at Chelsea Piers Connecticut pool.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Thanks.

I would stay patient and see over a couple of days and situations how the abyss sits with you. Direct and indirect light outside makes it a much more lively colour.

For your bezel try running it under warm water and rotating it a dozen times or so, it can work wonders.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*










Instagram: ten13th


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Noticed today that Jason marked the warranty card with a March 30, 2018 date. I appreciate little gestures like this. In the long run, adding an extra month + probably doesn't affect him or me either way, but it, along with his pricing strategy, indicates he's not out for every nickel and dime he can get. And the extra canvas strap was a nice touch too.

I looked on ebay today, and also set a watchrecon alert for Seaforths. I still can't believe anyone is getting anywhere close to $1500. Just silly. I almost feel bad for those who bought them thinking they were going to cash in. (NOT REALLY) Yeah, they may make a hundred or two, but the hassle of collecting $$$ and shipping makes it a bit of foolish endeavor if you ask me.

These are fantastic watches, but honestly, they're all about design, which is cheap, and less about manufacturing. What will never change is that they are 2nd party Asian manufactured watches with, from what I know, basic ETA movements that are not regulated by Halios, nor are they decorated. Not a personalized rotor. Nothing. I think that Jason knows that the WIS community that he caters to would be all over the brand if he priced higher in an effort to stop the flippers. He's priced the watch to align with the specs of it. The fact that its a stellar looking watch is what puts it over the top, but looks will only go so far in this business. Get too close to a grand for the Seaforth, and suddenly he's competing against a host of Swiss and German big boys with better specs and a range of styling.

Case in point: I really want a Nomos watch, but I couldn't bring myself to spend $1100-$1500 on the used market for a hand wound Club. This Pastel Seaforth gives me the same styling vibe of a Nomos at a fraction of the price. I felt it was a great value, but At $1000, I'm out and putting that money toward something else. I'm guessing there are a bunch of you out there that would feel the same way.

If I sell mine down the road, I take comfort in the fact that for once, I won't be loosing money, but I did not buy to cash in, nor will I feel guilty getting whatever someone is (foolishly???) willing to pay for it.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

The more I wear the grey, I think it's outstanding.

It's a shame that it's overcast and rainy where I am, because I would love to echo the terrific pictures of the Abyss blue by Boatswain. The deep blue is a high gloss so I see flashes of blue whenever light hits it. It's terrific.

When there's sunshine, I'm going to try a trifecta of my Seaforths, like ten13 above.

One other thing, I was thinking the fixed versions would have a higher domed crystal than the ones with bezel, but that's not the case. Both the fixed and the bezel seem to have the same dome height judging from comparison. One mystery solved for me, anyway.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'm really quite happy with my decision to go grey, although I don't think there's a single loser amongst the 16 variations of the second series, each has their charms. I will say that I think the Abyss and the Nimbus are the most difficult to capture in photos, as pictures tend to "flatten" them. They look much more lively in person.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Rlex - looking ver very nice there.

I think yours was the only fixie at the release party? And maybe it also the only one in the wild so far??


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Rlex - looking ver very nice there.
> 
> I think yours was the only fix at the release party? And maybe it also the only one in the wild so far??


I thiiiiiink someone in the other thread has the grey fixie. I'm just gonna keep posting pics though.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Pretty sad when some get no watches while one ebay seller got at least 3 pastel blue w/ 12 hour bezel!


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

If you read up on the hodinkee audience it all makes a whole lot of sense. There are plenty of people out there that will just drop 1-2k on these just to avoid the hassle of the ordering process.

Based on the comments it seems as though this run was 250 pieces (25 in each configuration). Which seems about right for a one man show to get out the door in a month. With 700 pieces and a typical 50% mark up... that's a decent return and keeping the price lower helps mitigate any risk of sitting on inventory. The flippers are looking at a risk of a few pieces, and in a free market they can do whatever they want. If I got one would I have kept it... yep 100%. But if someone else wants to make a few hundred bucks on it. Oh well. Maybe they need the money.

As for how people got multiple... If Apple Pay didn't take a dump on me I am sure I could've bought a few pieces no problem. But it did.... so I was fumbling around to order on my phone at work manually entering everything, with Shopify's cart system it was a mad dash to check out... I didn't stand a chance for a pastel blue (which based on the order numbers posted here... clearly sold out first).

I might do a GMT... but at 1k... it's touching on an Oris 65 money, a better part of a used Tudor BB, or a meaningful chunk of a Rolex sub. We'll see.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



CHJ001 said:


> I believe I've mentioned this before, but the bezel on my watch seems very stiff---stiffer than I would like it anyway. Perhaps they're all like this, but it takes quite an effort to turn it and you can definitely feel it when the sharp serrated edges dig into your fingertips. Was wondering (a) whether a little bit of oil might help; (b) whether the bezel can easily be removed and then replaced; (c) whether this operation is something I should feel comfortable doing myself?
> 
> Another thing that I hesitate to mention because I haven't come to a decision yet as to whether I want to go forward on this, but I'm considering putting my Abyss/SS Dive up for TRADE ONLY for a Series 1 Sunburst Blue/SS Dive or 12-hr. I was expecting a bluer blue than the Abyss provides, plus I much prefer a watch with no date. I'm still evaluating the Abyss---I'd like to wear it in various types of light. Also, I may just wait a few months to see what Jason will offer Series 3. I'm guessing he reads this thread and hope he decides to offer a blue dial that says "blue" when you look at it. Dark blue is fine, just not one that also passes for black. Anyone interested in such a trade can PM me, but as I've said, I haven't yet decided.


My series 1 dive bezel has loosened up nicely over time to have just the right amount of resistance. With the reduced gripping force needed to turn the bezel, the teeth now feel grippy rather than sharp. Just keep playing with it. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> I've got to wonder if all these people who are claiming that Halios underpriced the seaforth (and these scoundrels are reselling them now shouldn't benefit) would have bought it if the watch were priced at $1200? If Jason announces tomorrow that his new 38mm field watch will be priced at $1300......who here is putting their money down on a pre-order?
> 
> The seaforth is a great looking watch. It benefited tremendously from the Hodinkee effect and social media. (I say that because when the seaforth was announcd last year for series 1 it didn't get 1/10 of the attention it has now). Jason priced the SF likely using the same model that he used for the past 9 years sucessfully. Then to top it off he's a genuinely nice guy that people want to support. so yeah he's got a hot product and some people will profit from resale.
> 
> I find this all interesting to watch unfold.....since I don't have a seaforth to watch instead.


This. This thread is full of comments like "very nice, but overpriced at $650."

Just before the Series 2 sale, there were a bunch of series 1 watches for sale at under $900, and they were not selling quickly. Series 2 prices will come down, too. If you are willing to spend $1400 now, go for it. Otherwise just wait a couple of months and you won't have to.

Hating the flippers isn't getting you anywhere, and raising the prices for everyone is not a solution I support. Neither, it seems, does Jason.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Blacktocomm said:


> I think that is the real question of pricing. Can he move his entire inventory at $1,200 or $1,500? I don't think he could have moved every piece at that price. Maybe he could have, but not as fast? It might disincentive the flippers, or it might cause the second hand price to increase higher above the initial ask.
> 
> All I know is that I love mine, I am not looking to sell it. But like I have stated before I would happily trade it for a Submariner. Preferably a Comex dial or a 1680 Red.


If I had to keep either watch and not be able to sell it, I would not trade my Seaforth for a Sub. (Except a MilSub, in good condition; Rolex or Tudor; I'm not picky).

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



francorx said:


> Natural light pic of nimbus grey. Unfortunately not a sunny day here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Can we get a closeup of the dial texture please?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



1165dvd said:


> I think I may be heading up to the W&W show next October to see what's next, especially if the 38mm field watch in the works makes its debut. Very cool that you got to see the options before the ordering opened up.


According to Jason it's not a field watch. It's a sport watch, with a rotating bezel.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

How awesome is the matching Nanuk?









The #Bahamayellow is BB8 approved

















"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## kennethho (Apr 27, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Earl Grey said:


> According to Jason it's not a field watch. It's a sport watch, with a rotating bezel.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Can't wait to see this myself. Wasn't sold on the Seaforth originally before seeing it in person at WindUp, so seeing this in person could be bad for my wallet once again...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Last batch for the day.

The Seaforth is a very photogenic watch in all its versions and combos. The sapphire abyss is a bit tricky to photograph with all the potential reflections. But in daily wear it's awesome and I don't find it too distracting at all. In fact it's super legible with always great contrast. I may just need to start learning to take real pictures to avoid reflections.
































































I hope this only helping those waiting, not making it worse

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



EL_GEEk said:


> How awesome is the matching Nanuk?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your photography is top notch. I believe you could make any watch look good!


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Hello guys. Apologies if I might sound not up-to-date - indeed, i am - but I'd there any word on the gmt versions? Skipped through the last 150 or so posts. Might have overlooked the corresponding posts/info. Last info I had was beginning of February...

Thx!

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Don't know the status of the GMT's but were there ever any prototype photos>


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



CHJ001 said:


> Don't know the status of the GMT's but were there ever any prototype photos>


Yes, look on Instagram.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Hello guys. Apologies if I might sound not up-to-date - indeed, i am - but I'd there any word on the gmt versions? Skipped through the last 150 or so posts. Might have overlooked the corresponding posts/info. Last info I had was beginning of February...
> 
> Thx!
> 
> Typed on an IBM typewriter.


I seem to remember early March?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



smkader said:


> Your photography is top notch. I believe you could make any watch look good!


Thank you, you are too kind. Trust me, not all watches are as pretty as this one. The Seaforth is naturally photogenic 

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

That blue! The experimental straps are the best in the lot!


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Well I had mine a day , came Friday and gave it to my wife on Saturday 
I think I should of brought two most definitely

She tried it on Saturday night and it looked really nice on her wrist nice size not high like my other dive watches pretty perfect so in a insane moment I said keep it lol

the way I look at it is I've got 6 other watches and I will get more enjoyment from seeing her wear it , but I do wish I'd brought two

funny thing is my last halios watch a tropik b I gave to my son but he sold it


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

This watch is really amazing with the color and "pop" it has. Here are a few cell phone pics...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Is anyone who missed out going for the GMTs instead?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Trying out the different straps included.


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

Still waiting for a bright, sunny day to view the Abyss. Although there will be partial sun for the next 3 days, the coming week doesn't look promising.


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Tanjecterly said:


> Trying out the different straps included.


Ohhh, the gray on the canvas is a keeper.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Happy Sunday everyone



















"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## DocJohnnyZ (Dec 20, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



EL_GEEk said:


> Happy Sunday everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Bahama Yellow is beyond good looking! The fixed bezel works really well with it as well. Congrats on the piece!


----------



## Syms (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Holy. Smokes the Bahama yellow and pastel blue are seriously looking more and more amazing as more images surface. Spectacular!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



dpage said:


> Pretty sad when some get no watches while one ebay seller got at least 3 pastel blue w/ 12 hour bezel!


Make that at least 4 pastel blue w/ 12 hour bezel!


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



dpage said:


> Make that at least 4 pastel blue w/ 12 hour bezel!


I suspect that those were auctions for the same watch. They mostly ended at the same time. I've seen it before where people start multiple auctions to "anchor" the asking price for something and establish a price point. I could be totally wrong, but it seems fishy to me.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Potential GMT buyer here.

The last timeline referenced on instagram was February. But given all the hiccups that may change.

Based on the v2 seeming to be 250 pieces I would expect the GMT run to be smaller. Especially with the price (around $900? I think is what the old website had listed).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stryker58 (Dec 5, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I second the grey...I'm still waiting for a pic of the grey with sapphire bezel though.


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



RLextherobot said:


> I suspect that those were auctions for the same watch. They mostly ended at the same time. I've seen it before where people start multiple auctions to "anchor" the asking price for something and establish a price point. I could be totally wrong, but it seems fishy to me.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I though so too, but each auction has the warranty card showing a different serial number.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



zaratsu said:


> I though so too, but each auction has the warranty card showing a different serial number.


Good eye. Welp.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



RLextherobot said:


> Good eye. Welp.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I know right...
Secretly I was hoping nobody would really be paying that much for them, but I guess the free market has spoken.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



zaratsu said:


> I though so too, but each auction has the warranty card showing a different serial number.


That's simply a total disgrace!

That guy has f-o-u-r Seaforth II with different serial numbers ... three sold and one of offer as of now. Are there even more to come?

It would have taken Halios a one minute web search to see, that Shopify's support recommends an app to limit the quantities per each buyer and it would have cost them 4 dollars to make more customers happy!
(And many folks would have deserved so after spending three events in vain and there was much talk here and on Instagram that limiting the numbers would be now only a fair option. And please do not suggest the option, that this ebay guy has friends who had bought the SF for him. Some pages ago in this thread someone already stated that he knows one guy who was able to buy two copies.)

I did never whine or rage here and was always willing to give the Halios man the benefit of the doubt, but there's no excuse for this. In my eyes of course. That's just too much 'free market' for me. Free market is when no one cares, but yeah, it's his business of course, no one has to tell me about it.

I honestly congratulate all who got lucky and sincerely beg your pardon to have interrupted the picture-show.

Ciao!
Bernd


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I find it interesting that there are no blues or greys for sale, much less the fixed abyss blue. I mean other than the one that was previously posted and then sold.

I am starting to think that the abyss blue numbers were already very low to begin with and the fixed was only a handful.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



EL_GEEk said:


> Happy Sunday everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow  that's so hot. Man, you take incredible photos  this is my favorite. I hope I can snatch a yellow or Abyss blue at some point.


----------



## gfxprotege (Jan 29, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

are we back to whining and complaining already? i'd rather see photos of peoples watches.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Last batch for the day.
> 
> The Seaforth is a very photogenic watch in all its versions and combos. The sapphire abyss is a bit tricky to photograph with all the potential reflections. But in daily wear it's awesome and I don't find it too distracting at all. In fact it's super legible with always great contrast. I may just need to start learning to take real pictures to avoid reflections.
> 
> ...


The Abyss blue looks really good. Congrats


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



EL_GEEk said:


> How awesome is the matching Nanuk?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


another set of fantastic photos. 
I must have a yellow Seaforth


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



gfxprotege said:


> are we back to whining and complaining already? i'd rather see photos of peoples watches.


No, just speculating on the actual numbers, that's all.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> another set of fantastic photos.
> I must have a yellow Seaforth


Thanks buddy, much appreciated. The Bahama yellow is easy to photograph 

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Dang it. All these pictures aren't helping the long wait. My abyss blue 12 hr is expected to arrive on end of monday... :/


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Lume is pretty good IMO...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I have to admit the grey turned out great, better than I had anticipated


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Jeep dad - thanks! Did you get one this time around?

Tanjecterly - Abyss had the most made,so i am not entirely sure why it is the other colours being sold more. It is really hard to say where they all got distributed to and how many have gone to silent and happy homes. We may see far more pop up soon as it sounds like shipping is only maybe a third done. Hopefully not.

I am not sure how representative the launch party was but there it was mostly nimbus grey and pastel, there was 1 or 2 Bahamas and besides Jason's abyss there was one other abyss to mine i think.

Ill do a photo dump from the day once the kids settle in.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

A couple entries from the Seaforth 2 Log, Day 3.

Gained 5 seconds crown up overnight.



















The rubber is SO so comfortable but thought I should branch out and try the Eulit black perlon for part of the day.










The perlon is very comfortable, infinitely adjustable for the perfect fit, light, breathable and waterproof. A great all around strap option. It gives the Seaforth a vintage sport feel.














































The black perlon works well with the inky abyss dial in different lights. It has a similar or slightly darker tone than the stock rubber.




























The eulit perlon was on my series 1 so I swapped it for the rubber when it came off the series 2.














































The rubber works really well with the series 1 with steel dive bezel. It is a sportier feeling watch overall compared to the slightly classier abyss sapphire bezel. In light of that the rubber gives it a sleek but determined attitude. I like it.

I found the broader looking series 2 Abyss sapphire works well with a non tapering 20mm strap as the colour on top makes the watch feel broader than a steel beZeled version.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Day 3 - part 2










Dog isn't sure about all the attention going to the Seaforth.



















I really love this watch and could see it as being a potential 1 watch. It is very comfortable, versatile, classy and sporty. It has a dial that is somehow both subtle and dynamic in its depth.




























The thicker, heavier sapphire bezel has a nicer feel to me than the thinner steel diver bezel. Both are great in their action, however the added heft and taller gripping surface of the sapphire give it the nod in my books.




























I find the liquid feel of the gloss dial and box crystal edge transitioning to the placid surface of the bezel mesmerizing. I have tried to capture it a couple times but an iPhone can't capture what the human eye and brain can (at least not in my paws).










I had a bit of time this evening to look at straps some more. Pulled out the black leather from series 1 which I had disregarded as too dressy for the sunburst blue with steel dive bezel. The indoor evening light is terrible but I think it looks very very classy and has great potential for dressing the abyss up. I'll try for some daylight shots later.










As part of the strap swap I noticed another difference between series 1 and series 2. 
The series 1 buckles are brushed and the series 2 polished. So I swapped the brushed buckle from the black leather with the polished buckle on the new rubber. I think having the brushed on the rubber and the polished on the dressy black leather a much better match.



















And the highlight of the day was having my father over for dinner. Of course he was wearing his sunburst fixie. We had a great time comparing watches, talking shop, playing strap Barbie and enjoying life. It is Family Day here tomorrow and we started it off with a 3 generation Seaforth shot.










Dad with the sunburst fixie, me with the sunburst dive and my son with the abyss sapphire.

Gained 1.5 seconds on the wrist today

Another great day with the Seaforth 2.

See you tomorrow when I'll try out the blue phenomeNato. Lots of promise there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I have been wearing this none stop since I got it, the yellow is an amazing color, changes so much depending on the light. Sometimes orange sometimes yellow, I feel like it changes more than my pastel


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Jeep dad - thanks! Did you get one this time around?
> 
> Tanjecterly - Abyss had the most made,so i am not entirely sure why it is the other colours being sold more. It is really hard to say where they all got distributed to and how many have gone to silent and happy homes. We may see far more pop up soon as it sounds like shipping is only maybe a third done. Hopefully not.
> 
> ...


I didn't. Wasn't able as I was at the office during the quick preorder window


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Sorry about that.

Is it Bahama yellow or bust for you in series 2? Or do you still have a hankering for series 1 sunburst fixie if I recall correctly?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

It's finally arrived at my house in. Malaysia! Now just got to see the rest of the day out and try not to think about it. My Abyss Fixie is waiting, and I feel like it's Christmas again (but better)


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Sorry about that.
> 
> Is it Bahama yellow or bust for you in series 2? Or do you still have a hankering for series 1 sunburst fixie if I recall correctly?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know you're not talking to me, but the series 1 sunburst fixie got me into the Seaforth. I don't see them enough!


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



smkader said:


> I know you're not talking to me, but the series 1 sunburst fixie got me into the Seaforth. I don't see them enough!












Here ya go.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Earl Grey said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



smkader said:


> That's what I'm talking about!












One more for good measure.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Mines in!

I'll admit that up till I opened the box I considered flipping it. It wasn't my intention when I ordered it, but the current market prices were too high to ignore.

Anyway, as soon as I had this thing on it was all over. I'm keeping my baby, and super happy with my choice, as I'm sure every other new owner is. There are so many winning combinations...

Quick phone pic to close things off.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

On the road to work.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

All suited up for work and wearing blue today!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Ok, I am a total hypocrite. Here I am telling everyone, that I get annoyed by people that bought this to sell it and now I am gonna do exactly that (though I had intended to keep it - in my rather weak defence)

I just got home super excited to open it up and I was delighted to see I had the extra strap and realised that my serial number was the next one up from the guy that 1st sold it on here. However, I wore it for 10 mins and I realised that I didn't love it as much as I was hoping I would. Totally lame I know, but I am putting mine up for sale or trade. I feel like a total charlatan given the way I was feeling when I saw the prices people were asking for them - now I am one of those people. Sorry to all that wanted one and didn't get one, I do feel guilty (though not enough to not to want market value)

I will take the abuse, like the shifty bugger I obviously am .


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Sorry about that.
> 
> Is it Bahama yellow or bust for you in series 2? Or do you still have a hankering for series 1 sunburst fixie if I recall correctly?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No worries. It's just a watch and I'll try to grab one later one when the craziness subsides 
Ideally Bahama Yellow fixed bezel or Abyss blue with fixed bezel or sapphire bezel from series 2. I'd not mind also a Gen1 sunburst blue which I let go only to re-acquire my Oris 65 and do miss a good bit.


----------



## sculldogg86 (Feb 14, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



AVS_Racing said:


> I have been wearing this none stop since I got it, the yellow is an amazing color, changes so much depending on the light. Sometimes orange sometimes yellow, I feel like it changes more than my pastel
> 
> View attachment 12888473


This is the one I want!!


----------



## mbessinger12 (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



stryker58 said:


> I second the grey...I'm still waiting for a pic of the grey with sapphire bezel though.


Same here, I've been very curious to see that combo. So far the fixed and 12 hour bezel greys are the only ones I've seen.


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jsj11 said:


> Sorry to all that wanted one and didn't get one, I do feel guilty (though not enough to not to want market value)


I think you kind of hit the nail on the head for why a lot of people sell, and why I am second guessing on whether or not I should sell.

Market Value. To see these watches sell at 1,500 in some cases is absurd. Yesterday I agonized over selling vs keeping because how stupid the market is for these.

At the moment I'm still keeping because I don't know what I would love as much as the Bahama Yellow I got, but in the end is it worth doubling what I paid and taking a gamble on the next release?

Right now no, but damn is it tempting.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoresy (Jan 26, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Yup, definitely understand people taking advantage of the hype at this point. Get paid.


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I don't think any are selling for that price. The current secondary market price is about 1200. I've submitted lowball offers to people and they were totally willing to sell for about 1200.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



poisonwazthecure said:


> I don't think any are selling for that price. The current secondary market price is about 1200. I've submitted lowball offers to people and they were totally willing to sell for about 1200.


I would too if i could make $500 on a $700 watch!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jsj11 said:


> Ok, I am a total hypocrite. Here I am telling everyone, that I get annoyed by people that bought this to sell it and now I am gonna do exactly that (though I had intended to keep it - in my rather weak defence)


You don't have to be. You can sell it for the same $ you paid for it plus fees/shipping. Or you can sell it for $1200 and buy yourself a nicer watch.

After the initial bitterness (of not getting one), I've calmed down a bit and am now ok with people profiting from it. It's just a watch afterall.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



poisonwazthecure said:


> I don't think any are selling for that price. The current secondary market price is about 1200. I've submitted lowball offers to people and they were totally willing to sell for about 1200.


I did the same thing and got the same counter-offer. The watch in question actually sold for about $1100.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Waking up and trying the Abyss on a blue trimmed down phenomeNato.










I think we may have a winner!
The blue of the strap is a very close and complimentary shade to the dial and the little bit of sheen suits the glossy character.

Here is a selection of pics in different lights. The strap colour is tricky to capture as well. But trust me it looks excellent. This is also coming from a guy who doesn't really like NATOs. I don't like the bulk normally but when trimmed down I see the benefits.





















































































































































































I'll give it wear all day and see how I feel about it but it seems to suit the character and personality of the abyss sapphire well. Not quite as light, comfortable and effortless as the perlon. But it gives a little more visual weight and brings it up a notch on the classy scale (for a NATO).

I would love to see it with something like the Tudor fabric strap. Is there anything like that out there that isn't Tudor branded?



















Noticed Jason was rocking a navy NATO (not sure what brand) at the launch party on his abyss with steel dive bezel. It looked really good too.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

It looks great on the phenomenato  much better than the Perlon. Not even close.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Looks great on that navy nato. The abyss with sapphire is a real winner. |>


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Waking up and trying the Abyss on a blue trimmed down phenomeNato.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lovely pics but that model badly needs a metal bracelet.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Bracelets and Perlon are non-starters for any watch IMO.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



househalfman said:


> I did the same thing and got the same counter-offer. The watch in question actually sold for about $1100.


If I could figure out how to shorten my auction and end it now, i'd gladly call it quits at the already inflated current price. Not as crazy as price i got for an old mg midget, or the dog i bought with the proceeds, but ebay isn't as easy to figure out as I expected.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

For anyone looking there is a pastel fixed bezel 2nd series on TZ forums at $950 right now. That is a killer price considering what others are asking. I expect it to be gone shortly.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> Lovely pics but that model badly needs a metal bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Straight-end rivet is the correct answer to most any question. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sjo1988 (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

"All Puck orders now shipped. Today is a stat holiday in BC, so the next Seaforth shipment will be picked up on Tuesday, February 13th. This batch will include orders up to #1140."


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Blacktocomm said:


> For anyone looking there is a pastel fixed bezel 2nd series on TZ forums at $950 right now. That is a killer price considering what others are asking. I expect it to be gone shortly.


About what I expected. Seems that the abyss is trumping all others in price for those flipping their watch. If I see a Pastel go for $1400.00, sorry guys but mines going too. At $950.00, I'll gladly keep and enjoy it.

Finally caught the dial in the sunlight this afternoon. Almost has a metallic car paint effect in it. A pic from the morning commute.










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



sjo1988 said:


> "All Puck orders now shipped. Today is a stat holiday in BC, so the next Seaforth shipment will be picked up on Tuesday, February 13th. This batch will include orders up to #1140."


Lol I barely made the cut off coming in at #1136


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Very happy my wife gave me it back , she said it was a bit manly for her and she would hardly wear it , got to say I missed it even if it was only for a couple of days 
sweet


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

When I read this, for some reason the lyrics to Two and a Half Men kept running in my head.

"Men men men men, manly men men men!"

Glad you got your watch back. I hate it when my wife refuses to give mine back!



Monkeynuts said:


> Very happy my wife gave me it back , she said it was a bit manly for her and she would hardly wear it , got to say I missed it even if it was only for a couple of days
> sweet
> View attachment 12890373


----------



## gfxprotege (Jan 29, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



sjo1988 said:


> "All Puck orders now shipped. Today is a stat holiday in BC, so the next Seaforth shipment will be picked up on Tuesday, February 13th. This batch will include orders up to #1140."


yassssssss


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



sjo1988 said:


> "All Puck orders now shipped. Today is a stat holiday in BC, so the next Seaforth shipment will be picked up on Tuesday, February 13th. This batch will include orders up to #1140."


I have to ask how you obtained this info. Is it for sure. I would hate to get my hopes up....my wife already teases me on the daily...

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## gfxprotege (Jan 29, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



amt76 said:


> I have to ask how you obtained this info. Is it for sure. I would hate to get my hopes up....my wife already teases me on the daily...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


https://halioswatches.com/blogs/journal/shipping-update-february-12th


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



amt76 said:


> I have to ask how you obtained this info. Is it for sure. I would hate to get my hopes up....my wife already teases me on the daily...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


He posted it on the website


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



gfxprotege said:


> https://halioswatches.com/blogs/journal/shipping-update-february-12th


Much appreciated.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



trf2271 said:


> He posted it on the website


Thanks

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



amt76 said:


> I have to ask how you obtained this info. Is it for sure. I would hate to get my hopes up....my wife already teases me on the daily...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


sounds like you have a perfect wife


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> It looks great on the phenomenato  much better than the Perlon. Not even close.


Thanks!

I was a bit surprised how good it looked and that it is better than the phenomeNATO too. I prefer the perlon on the sunburst with steel dive bezel, so i thought that would be the case with the sapphire abyss.

I should have a couple more pics up later today on the phenomeNATO.

It seems a really natural pairing and could have come stock that way. Just suits it to a T.


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Monkeynuts said:


> sounds like you have a perfect wife


She aight...lmao

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

WHOOOOO! Sounds like I'll have mine Wednesday based on Jason's update. Finally!!!


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Waking up and trying the Abyss on a blue trimmed down phenomeNato.
> 
> I'll give it wear all day and see how I feel about it but it seems to suit the character and personality of the abyss sapphire well. Not quite as light, comfortable and effortless as the perlon. But it gives a little more visual weight and brings it up a notch on the classy scale (for a NATO).
> 
> ...


I'm going to try and rock the rubber strap for awhile, I've never had a rubber strap and from the reviews it sounds like a good one.

I also plan on buying the Nomos Aqua Blue/Black for my Abyss/Dive. Will probably use the Halios buckle on it. I think it will look great, a lot like the Tudor in quality as well. If you beat me to it, I won't mind.


----------



## Jake West (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

A series 1, Black/Gilt just sold for $1k on Watchrecon. While interest will no doubt wane whenever a new model hits the streets I'm sure the used prices will always inflate based on renewed interest and craving.


----------



## Jake West (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Order #1057 ...I just received my shipping confirmation! As promised Jason is getting out the pieces 1100 and below. Very excited!


----------



## mbessinger12 (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jake West said:


> Order #1057 ...I just received my shipping confirmation! As promised Jason is getting out the pieces 1100 and below. Very excited!


I got my shipping notification as well! I'm actually order 1109 so I guess Jason got more done than he originally expected today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jgibbs3 said:


> I'm going to try and rock the rubber strap for awhile, I've never had a rubber strap and from the reviews it sounds like a good one.
> 
> I also plan on buying the Nomos Aqua Blue/Black for my Abyss/Dive. Will probably use the Halios buckle on it. I think it will look great, a lot like the Tudor in quality as well. If you beat me to it, I won't mind.


Thanks I'll check out the Nomos straps. I may let you do the initial recon work and report back to us here . What's the cost?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Thanks I'll check out the Nomos straps. I may let you do the initial recon work and report back to us here . What's the cost?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will do! The price is rough... $80. Free shipping though.

I've tried it on multiple times, thought for a long time I wanted an Ahoi Atlantik. The strap is very soft and well made. I like that the strap doesn't run under the watch case.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

10:08. Had to do a photo shoot

I usually avoid it as it often makes hands and dial proportions look artificially good, so that later I can be disappointed when things look goofy at say 11:48. Seaforth always looks good.


















































































Still enjoying the phenomeNato.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

One observation about the straps. The rubber as I said, in both watches, is soft and supple. But it is thin. The same is true of the canvas strap that was included.

But the leather strap included with the Abyss blue steel is a good one. Nice and thick. It is stiff. In contrast, the gen 1 leather strap was distressingly soft and I didn't like wearing it. This one, I like it. If Jason had the leather strap in this version for sale, I'd get some more for my other watches.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jgibbs3 said:


> Will do! The price is rough... $80. Free shipping though.
> 
> I've tried it on multiple times, thought for a long time I wanted an Ahoi Atlantik. The strap is very soft and well made. I like that the strap doesn't run under the watch case.


Hmm...I see great potential. Hard to find good on the wrist pics but your first hand experience helps.

Is it a super dark navy then?

I like that you can order it in different lengths too. I hate long strap tails.

I really look forward to seeing you get it as I think you're right it may be an excellent excellent pairing. I don't want to risk the money without seeing it first at least on pics with the Seaforth. I agree not running under the care would keep the nice low height of the Seaforth intact.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Hmm...I see great potential. Hard to find good on the wrist pics but your first hand experience helps.
> 
> Is it a super dark navy then?
> 
> ...


yes, it is dark navy. I think it will pair extremely well with the Abyss blue dial.

I was waiting to have the Halios on hand to see if that buckle will work well with the holes of the Nomos strap. If you can make the call, i'll trust ya and order the strap ASAP.


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



nikbrown said:


> #1072 pastel GMT bezel ... and no ship notification yet.... you guys are killing me.


Just got my ship notification.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jgibbs3 said:


> yes, it is dark navy. I think it will pair extremely well with the Abyss blue dial.
> 
> I was waiting to have the Halios on hand to see if that buckle will work well with the holes of the Nomos strap. If you can make the call, i'll trust ya and order the strap ASAP.


The HALIOS buckle is 18mm as the straps taper. The NOMos looks like it is a straight 20mm so it will need a 20mm buckle unfortunately I believe.

However any old 20mm standard tang buckle looks like it will work fine on the Nomos strap.

Sorry for the disappointing news. But I think it's still worth doing and grab a 20mm buckle from another watch or just buy a cheap one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> No worries. It's just a watch and I'll try to grab one later one when the craziness subsides
> Ideally Bahama Yellow fixed bezel or Abyss blue with fixed bezel or sapphire bezel from series 2. I'd not mind also a Gen1 sunburst blue which I let go only to re-acquire my Oris 65 and do miss a good bit.


Funny. I let go of my series 1 sunburst blue fixed to acquire a 65 too. No regrets about the Oris, but I do miss the Seaforth! If there had been a sunburst with date in series 2 I would have been all in.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Ah, good call on that Boatswain. I'll look for a 20mm buckle that I like. Should I just grab the Nomos buckle? It seems crazy to spend $110 on a strap and buckle for a $700 watch.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Dang there was a banana Seaforth for sale on the forums missed it


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jgibbs3 said:


> Ah, good call on that Boatswain. I'll look for a 20mm buckle that I like. Should I just grab the Nomos buckle? It seems crazy to spend $110 on a strap and buckle for a $700 watch.


I'd get a cheap standard buckle to keep the cost down. From strapsco (their website or amazon) you can get a serviceable buckle for under $10.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Can anyone clarify how long DHL Express takes to get to the States? Just trying to figure out if I will be home on the day this thing arrives. Any help would be greatly appreciated...,
AT

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



amt76 said:


> Can anyone clarify how long DHL Express takes to get to the States? Just trying to figure out if I will be home on the day this thing arrives. Any help would be greatly appreciated...,
> AT
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


From Jason to me was 2 days both times


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Day 4 just about in the books and still loving the Seaforth 2. I think it will be staying on the phenomeNato for awhile. It's rich and dark with a pop of colour in the right light just like the abyss.

Family Day holiday here today so it was off to the beach with the family and Seaforth.






























































































































































































Popped the series 1 sunburst in briefly tonight, now on the rubber from series 2. I wanted to see how I felt about it. Would it feel the same but "lesser" than the new abyss sapphire? Would it be redundant?

I actually found it to wear and appear different and equally appreciated as the new abyss. The new rubber may have been the missing key. I really like it still. I may have to wear for a day or two straight once I can tear myself away from the new abyss to see if I appreciate and enjoy it fully or if I just wish it was the abyss. The series 1 on steel dive feels much sportier and the abyss sapphire dressier and classier. There may be space for both in the collection. I always planned to sell one, likely the series 1. But now, despite the possibly resale windfall, I am leaning to keeping both and selling off some other pieces. I want planning on selling high anyways, doesn't sit well with me.

What would I want more than a Seaforth? It is almost perfect for me in size style and especially brand identity and local connection. If I sold it I frankly am not sure there is something that I would prefer long term.

Sure it's fun to chase the new exciting thing, whatever it may be, but maybe there is also something to be said about collecting and supporting multiple pieces from a local brand I believe in. Not something I thought I would ever do. I think variety for variety's sake may not be the answer for me.

Any insight on that topic besides "oh, poor you with two seaforths" and "sell me one", is certainly welcome. Unfortunately I didn't take any pics of the series 1 tonight as it was brief before the abyss was back on again.

A couple more to end the day. I was lucky I had a long weekend after picking up the Seaforth. Now it will be just mornings and evenings as it won't be coming to work. So pics will dry up a
Bit from me thought the week.




























Have a great night folks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## QuanDangle (Sep 14, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Day 4 just about in the books and still loving the Seaforth 2. I think it will be staying on the phenomeNato for awhile. It's rich and dark with a pop of colour in the right light just like the abyss.
> 
> Family Day holiday here today so it was off to the beach with the family and Seaforth.
> 
> ...


Your detailed posts full of passion are what motivates me to keep waiting on the next release. Keep em coming!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Ugh Halios. Every time I see one I want to get, it's sold out by the time I am ready to buy.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



QuanDangle said:


> Your detailed posts full of passion are what motivates me to keep waiting on the next release. Keep em coming!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you.

My aim is to be encouraging. Sometimes I feel I get a bit carried away and post a lot of pictures. But when I am waiting I am desperate to see pics, details and thoughts about the watch I have coming or am thinking about getting. I hope I can provide the same for others if I am in the vanguard.

I hope people don't roll their eyes too much  when another 20 pic Seaforth post drops from me.

Keep the faith and keep your eyes up as there seem to be lots for sale now and more will undoubtedly follow. Hopefully they all eventually end up in appreciative hands.

What combos do you like or are after?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Boatswain, you're killing me. At no time do my 68 year old eyes pick up the blue from my Abyss like your camera does in your photo drops. To my eyes, there's only a suggestion of blue, and then only under certain lighting conditions.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*




























"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## CanadaGus (May 12, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*










Seaforthing in Bali.

(My Series 1 Halios Seaforth with a Toxic Magnum rubber strap: couldn't ask for a better pairing for this task!)


----------



## Kanadicken (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

"_Any insight on that topic besides "oh, poor you with two seaforths" and "sell me one", is certainly welcome. Unfortunately I didn't take any pics of the series 1 tonight as it was brief before the abyss was back on again. "

_Don't sell, add: Abyss fixie GMT

You're abyss looks much better on Navy IMHO. I was actually a little dissapointed that the rubber was black and it seems like the leather is dark grey/black for the abyss, not a fan of blue and black. Navy matches it great and I'm thinking about a navy Isofrane, or variant thereof for my abyss 12h. I don't have any shark mesh, and to be honest I don't normally like it in photos, but I feel like that could look really good with your saphire bezel. Love the BC pics, making me think I have to get back there sooner rather than later!


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Sometimes I feel I get a bit carried away and post a lot of pictures.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


^ This.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Great pics everyone.


----------



## QuanDangle (Sep 14, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Thank you.
> 
> My aim is to be encouraging. Sometimes I feel I get a bit carried away and post a lot of pictures. But when I am waiting I am desperate to see pics, details and thoughts about the watch I have coming or am thinking about getting. I hope I can provide the same for others if I am in the vanguard.
> 
> ...


I have had my eyes on a pastel fixie for the longest but I'd say the abyss is flying up in the ranks as a biiiiiiig contender.

Also, the fact you have shown the steel v1 and sapphire v2 really helped me decide on possibly rolling down the sapphire route. Struggled with determining if steel might be too toolish for my use-this settles it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



EL_GEEk said:


> "Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"
> 
> Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


Holy smokes  you're killing me with that yellow Seaforth ? i want it so bad  keep the pics coming.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



EL_GEEk said:


> "Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"
> 
> Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


Lovely picture but that dial looks straight up tangerine orange., I don't see yellow at all in that

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> Lovely picture but that dial looks straight up tangerine orange., I don't see yellow at all in that
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


The Bahama yellow changes hue with different lighting conditions. Yellow, orange, and sometimes even hints of red.

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

The bahama yellow definitely changes with lighting...

Here is one with it in direct sun light!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Mine finally arrived. While the market price is too high at the moment to ignore, it just feels terribly hard for me to actually list it for sale. It's like the watch is staring at me with puppy eyes begging for me to keep it or something. Call us dirty 30 or whatever, but I kinda feel really lucky on getting this on day 2. So guess I'm keeping it
.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



EL_GEEk said:


> The Bahama yellow changes hue with different lighting conditions. Yellow, orange, and sometimes even hints of red.
> 
> "Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"
> 
> Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


Funny you mention red after I posted my last comment instead of tangerine I was actually thinking of blood oranges

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> Funny you mention red after I posted my last comment instead of tangerine I was actually thinking of blood oranges
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yeah, blood orange is correct. I LOVE the colour of that dial

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



CHJ001 said:


> Boatswain, you're killing me. At no time do my 68 year old eyes pick up the blue from my Abyss like your camera does in your photo drops. To my eyes, there's only a suggestion of blue, and then only under certain lighting conditions.


It's there. Sometimes I have had to darken the blue in editing the pics as it looks too bright after I take a picture. I have been trying to show the blue as it naturally appears as best I can in different lights.

It's a tricky colour though. Maybe the blue NATO strap pulls it out a bit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



deepfriedicecubes said:


> Mine finally arrived. While the market price is too high at the moment to ignore, it just feels terribly hard for me to actually list it for sale. It's like the watch is staring at me with puppy eyes begging for me to keep it or something. Call us dirty 30 or whatever, but I kinda feel really lucky on getting this on day 2. So guess I'm keeping it
> .
> View attachment 12892487


Good call!
It looks great. Enjoy it.

Sometimes the story of a watch adds to its personal value. That's how I feel about my seaforths.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoresy (Jan 26, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Good call!
> It looks great. Enjoy it.
> 
> Sometimes the story of a watch adds to its personal value. That's how I feel about my seaforths.
> ...


Yeah...I mean, I feel like a lot of people are forgetting they bought this watch because they actually wanted it for themselves.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Shoresy said:


> Yeah...I mean, I feel like a lot of people are forgetting they bought this watch because they actually wanted it for themselves.


I am beginning to believe more than most bought it to flip. Might be too early to tell but......


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Quicksilver said:


> I am beginning to believe more than most bought it to flip. Might be too early to tell but......


I think the prices these are commanding is driving some to flip them. I like mine too much to sell it. The more I wear it the more I love it. Dont get me wrong if someone offered me enough money I will sell most any watch in my collection.


----------



## stryker58 (Dec 5, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Quicksilver said:


> I am beginning to believe more than most bought it to flip. Might be too early to tell but......


One guy is flipping two, meanwhile many couldn't even get one.


----------



## Shoresy (Jan 26, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Hopefully it doesn't cheapen the brand image too much. Once you you go hype...I really don't know what comes after that.



Quicksilver said:


> I am beginning to believe more than most bought it to flip. Might be too early to tell but......


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



EL_GEEk said:


> Yeah, blood orange is correct. I LOVE the colour of that dial


I keep seeing people compare the color to different citrus fruits. I do not have the camera skills that you do, but I do have a LOT of citrus fruits (and many apples) sitting around my house so I snapped some pics to compare. All fruit photos taken in the little amount of sunlight Seattle gave us today on my ottoman in front of the window, and no editing on any of the pictures.

This first picture is the seaforth pictured with a Blood Orange, followed by Sumo Tangerine, Tangelo, and then the Seaforth in natural sunlight next to a bright Orange jacket.









Next We have an Opal Apple, a Cara Cara, and a Grapefruit along with the Seaforth photographed in my closet under home lighting.









Hopefully this helps while we try and figure which fruit the watch is colored like. Haha.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

That's a lot of fruit! Looks good (the watch and the fruit)

Some pics from the morning before it was stripped off for a sacrificial work watch.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



EL_GEEk said:


> "Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"
> 
> Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


I really like the orange version


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> That's a lot of fruit! Looks good (the watch and the fruit)


Haha, my wife and I eat a LOT of fruit. I usually buy about 25 pieces of fruit per week and we usually run out.

That Abyss/Sapphire is one hell of a watch. I am almost sad I didn't get that variant when I wanted it.... Almost.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Thanks.

The bahama yellow surprised me when the first prototype pics showed up on IG. I admit I didn't like it. However seeing your pics and others and a couple in the flesh especially with the black sapphire bezel makes me really appreciate it and HALIOS ability to do colour well.

It's bold and punchy. I am glad others can pull it off for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Blacktocomm said:


> I do not have the camera skills that you do, but I do have a LOT of citrus fruits


Best post 

Trying another strap









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## nellipj (Nov 27, 2011)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

DHL notification this morning, scheduled for delivery tomorrow  Abyss Blue SS dive bezel incoming. Order 1112.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_P (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



househalfman said:


> Is anyone who missed out going for the GMTs instead?


Depends on the colors on offer. Not sure what will be part of the GMT release.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Ok posting a couple more pics...now I am no Boatswain or EL-GEEk (they take great pics) but my feeble attempts to capture these beauties!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Alex_P said:


> Depends on the colors on offer. Not sure what will be part of the GMT release.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe it will be Nimbus and Abyss for the GMT.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gfxprotege (Jan 29, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

order #1060 and no shipping info yet (checked spam folders, etc). Jason mentioned shipping everything under #1140 today, has anyone else not yet received their notification that shouldve?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Jlawjj

Looks good. Love the sapphire bezel on your pastel. It really pulls out and frames the black elements on the dial.

I have to cede the title to El-Geek on this one and it's not even close. 

There are some great photographers on WUS that drive us to try to keep up. But at the end of the day I appreciate all the efforts to share from everybody. It takes effort no matter what the end result and that's what counts and makes this place awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



househalfman said:


> Is anyone who missed out going for the GMTs instead?


I'm going to give the Nimbus a shot but I'm not holding my breath, way too many computer gymnastics for me to worry about (sounds like I'll have about 30 seconds to get it all done, multiple browsers open, F5, prelogged into PP, maybe PP one touch pay), if I get one great, if I don't .......it's just a watch and I'll move on.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jlawjj said:


>


This picture makes me want to get a pastel blue. Bahama Yellow for the beach and warmth and pastel blue/sapphire for skiing/snow sports.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I am extremely jealous of all of you that have this beautiful watch


----------



## stryker58 (Dec 5, 2010)

Got mine an hour or so ago


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)

nellipj said:


> DHL notification this morning, scheduled for delivery tomorrow  Abyss Blue SS dive bezel incoming. Order 1112.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. 1147 Yellow dial ss dive bezel due tomorrow.


----------



## solstice15 (Oct 9, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Successful first date with this one today, a bit early to say, but I think watch and girl are both keepers


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

@jlawjj @boatswain Thanks fellas, much appreciated. its all in in the good name of the Seaforth 

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Sick of missing out and waiting. I've moved on. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

1136 grey/sapphire bezel coming in tomorrow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I've been scouring my produce section for a blue fruit to photograph with my Abyss.


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



CHJ001 said:


> I've been scouring my produce section for a blue fruit to photograph with my Abyss.


Elderberry or Blueberries?

I'm worried about what those pastel dialed guys are eating to match their Watches. It's either blue Tampico or anti-freeze. 🤤

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Blacktocomm said:


> Elderberry or Blueberries?
> 
> I'm worried about what those pastel dialed guys are eating to match their Watches. It's either blue Tampico or anti-freeze. ?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


LOL! You reminded me of a cereal when I was a kid and the color is pretty spot on...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jlawjj said:


> LOL! You reminded me of a cereal when I was a kid and the color is pretty spot on...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My grandma used to buy that for me! Frankenberry, boo berry, and count chocula! Way better than antifreeze.

Now if we could finally get a picture of the Aubergine dial with an eggplant or some Ube.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Blacktocomm said:


> I'm worried about what those pastel dialed guys are eating to match their Watches. It's either blue Tampico or anti-freeze.


The blue crystal meth from breaking bad naturally. I think there were a few jokes about how the box crystal is actually made of crystal meth, explaining the surge in popularity for this round.


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



deepfriedicecubes said:


> The blue crystal meth from breaking bad naturally. I think there were a few jokes about how the box crystal is actually made of crystal meth, explaining the surge in popularity for this round.


But seriously, this.


----------



## will16 (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

#1118 pastel diver shipped today!


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

Blueberries are too blue. The Abyss is closer to blackberries


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



gfxprotege said:


> order #1060 and no shipping info yet (checked spam folders, etc). Jason mentioned shipping everything under #1140 today, has anyone else not yet received their notification that shouldve?


You should e-mail him. Should have gotten tracking by now


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> I'm going to give the Nimbus a shot but I'm not holding my breath, way too many computer gymnastics for me to worry about (sounds like I'll have about 30 seconds to get it all done, multiple browsers open, F5, prelogged into PP, maybe PP one touch pay), if I get one great, if I don't .......it's just a watch and I'll move on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


At the price they're going for on eBay and F29, I might as well try my luck on the GMT.


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*















Not submerging in the near future, so I swapped the rubber for a nice olive canvas. Oh, and two can play the fruit game.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Blackberries are a better fit.


----------



## jrhatherly (Feb 8, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



nellipj said:


> DHL notification this morning, scheduled for delivery tomorrow  Abyss Blue SS dive bezel incoming. Order 1112.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm order #1121. Got the same notification. Also got a cleared customs which I'd imagine you got too. Abyss SS dive on the drive home to Chicago from Cincinnati. Can't wait to #CaptureTheAbyss

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jrhatherly said:


> I'm order #1121. Got the same notification. Also got a cleared customs which I'd imagine you got too. Abyss SS dive on the drive home to Chicago from Cincinnati. Can't wait to #CaptureTheAbyss
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


GREY SAPPHIRE INCOMING...

Me too...Im in the NW Suburbs...I had to waive the signature as I may be taking my mom to the Doctor...I pleasantly asked her to reschedule but she declined...Lmao

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*










A couple ongoing thoughts from the day.

- I sure missed it and my work beater felt dull as I spent the work day apart from the Seaforth 2

- I was previously concerned the lumed bezel markings would appear too green and be distracting compared to the dial lume. Not so in real life. Some photos make it look worse but by and large they have the same tone as the dial lume, often appearing off white with a hint of mint. When initially charged in some lights they do look greener but that is inevitable as they are likely painted on the abyss blue background of the bezel as opposed to the chrome or white base paint on the indices.

- the series 2 ETA is quieter than the series 1 miyota. Not a big surprise but I know the unidirectional winding and free spinning of the miyota 90-series bothers some. It's never really bugged me. I just take it as a reminder that I have a mechanical watch on.

- the date window looks more balanced against the dial as the date creeps later into the month. With the negative space of the date wheel being matched to the dial the white numerals are what creates the visual weight needed to try to balance against the missing indice at 6. So for example there is far less white when the date is "7", "11" or "1". Now seeing "12" and "13" it looks better and I imagine will keep improving into the 20s. One reason the abyss appealed is the white numerals that match the visual weight of the lume plots.

How do you folks with the lighter dials find the black numerals? Does it feel somewhat balanced on the dial or is it a bit gapped feeling?

- still running a solid +2 on the wrist. The best resting position so far is 6 up at +2 overnight. Last position to test is dial down tonight. So I should be able to keep it at +4 a day but looks like the resting positions will be akward at 6 up and/or dial down. I much prefer crown up, 12 up or dial up as I like to see my the time on my night stand. I'll survive!










Looking forward to the next wave of new arrivals! Happy waiting folks, you'll love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

Boatswain, my Seaforth has been amazing. Since I first put it on at 3 p.m. last Thursday it has gained a total of 2 seconds. That's total, not per day! 2 seconds total over more than 5 days. By far the most accurate mechanical watch I own. Fingers crossed it will remain that way. I'm afraid to take it off and wear another watch for fear that I may spoil its accuracy.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Nimbus on a grey leather strap that was included.


----------



## stryker58 (Dec 5, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



trf2271 said:


> 1136 grey/sapphire bezel coming in tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


finally, another grey/sapphire. Mine will be in Thursday so you should be the first to post a pic of that combo. Can't wait to see what it looks like. I've been a little worried about the lighter dial colour compared to the darker prototype dials on instagram.


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



stryker58 said:


> finally, another grey/sapphire. Mine will be in Thursday so you should be the first to post a pic of that combo. Can't wait to see what it looks like. I've been a little worried about the lighter dial colour compared to the darker prototype dials on instagram.


My Grey Sapphire is out for Delivery here in the Chicagoland area....

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



stryker58 said:


> finally, another grey/sapphire. Mine will be in Thursday so you should be the first to post a pic of that combo. Can't wait to see what it looks like. I've been a little worried about the lighter dial colour compared to the darker prototype dials on instagram.


There's a grey sapphire on ebay, but the seller hasn't even received it yet.


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jlawjj said:


> Ok posting a couple more pics...now I am no Boatswain or EL-GEEk (they take great pics) but my feeble attempts to capture these beauties!
> 
> 
> 
> ...












I have this Bulang strap with orange stitch that's been sitting in a box for a year. I wonder if it'll match with the yellow.


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Breguet7147 said:


> There's a grey sapphire on ebay, but the seller hasn't even received it yet.


I'm embarrassed to say that he's from my home state of Connecticut.


----------



## stryker58 (Dec 5, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Breguet7147 said:


> There's a grey sapphire on ebay, but the seller hasn't even received it yet.


Unbelievable.


----------



## Bird-man (May 19, 2017)

boatswain said:


> A couple ongoing thoughts from the day.
> 
> - the date window looks more balanced against the dial as the date creeps later into the month. With the negative space of the date wheel being matched to the dial the white numerals are what creates the visual weight needed to try to balance against the missing indice at 6. So for example there is far less white when the date is "7", "11" or "1". Now seeing "12" and "13" it looks better and I imagine will keep improving into the 20s. One reason the abyss appealed is the white numerals that match the visual weight of the lume plots.
> 
> How do you folks with the lighter dials find the black numerals? Does it feel somewhat balanced on the dial or is it a bit gapped feeling?


I have a Bahama Steel Dive, and can speak to your questions.

While Jason is understandably commended for coloring the date wheels to match the dials, the Bahama (and I think also the Pastel) are not quite visually "right." Part of this owes to the upper dial being weighted by both the double indice at 12 as well as the two lines of type, whereas the lower half of the dial is empty. As a result, the seemingly "missing" indice at six becomes more pronounced, something that would've been tempered by using a white date wheel and/or applying a framed window (either one helping to mimic the other framed, white indices).

None of this is at all to say the dial is a failure, but had there been a no date option for the Series II, that's what I would've chosen.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

The only oddity about this watch is the slight horizontal lume right underneath the date. I still haven't decided if I like it enough or whether I would have omitted it in the first place. Then again that might make the lumed dial appear unbalanced with an unlumed plot in the bottom of the dial in the darkness.

I am quite certain that Jason considered this design question. While I like the watch, I'm not sure I would have followed the same design but really I don't have a satisfactory alternative.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Can someone please explain how I might buy one new? How do you know when they're available?


----------



## Shoresy (Jan 26, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

What?


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



chuasam said:


> Can someone please explain how I might buy one new? How do you know when they're available?


Follow @halioswatches on Instagram and check the blog at halioswatches.com for information on series 3 release plans. Jason has said he may do some kind of pre-order for the next run, the information about that will show up in those places first.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mralastor (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



huntsvillehorologist said:


> Just saw this - I took a chance and ordered a riveted style bracelet that was originally intended as some type of Rolex (perhaps Explorer) replacement. I ordered it weeks before the pre-sale and it just got in from China the other day. Looks like good quality and I am thinking it will be a direct fit. I'll be sure to post pics once my watches come in.
> 
> PM me if you're interested and I'll find a link to the bracelet if you want to chance it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did the same, end links need fiddling, but looks AWESOME on metal!









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



chuasam said:


> Can someone please explain how I might buy one new? How do you know when they're available?


IIRC, I'm sure that someone will correct me, Jason is planning on preorders for the Seaforths, 2.1. No date known. There are supposed to be GMTs in March but I have a feeling that the date might slip because of the focus on the preorders of Seaforths. Either that or they will be sold on the same date.

Regardless of when, brush up on your keyboard skills much like RTS games like Age of Empires or Starcraft. Be prepared for a lot of mad clicking in less than 3. Minutes, that is.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



mralastor said:


> Did the same, end links need fiddling, but looks AWESOME on metal!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks superb! Can you tell us the bracelet model and how much fiddling with the endlinks was required?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## will16 (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



RLextherobot said:


> That looks superb! Can you tell us the bracelet model and how much fiddling with the endlinks was required?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Yes Please!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



chuasam said:


> Can someone please explain how I might buy one new? How do you know when they're available?


Latest from Jason on IG:

[email protected] 2 weeks for the pre-order to be finalized and get up and running, then 4 months after that for production.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

If you want a rivet bracelet, the v2 from William at Tiger Concepts is really outstanding. And, best of all, instead of the screws used on so many cheap ones, which always seem to be frozen in place and therefore unremovable, the v2 uses tiny springbars to connect the links. Simple to adjust. You can see it here: http://www.tiger-concept.com/vintage-style-bracelet.html. Be sure to specify the v2 if you order one, as the v1 is not so easy to adjust.

I can't speak to the endlinks, but you might ask him whether he'll send multiple sets that you can test out. I suspect it would not be terribly expensive to get the extra endlinks if he's willing to part with them.


----------



## nellipj (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Abyss Blue dial fresh off the truck. Jason killed it with this one. Perfect on matching Toxic N8O 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



nellipj said:


> Abyss Blue dial fresh off the truck. Jason killed it with this one. Perfect on matching Toxic N8O
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man,
I'm still waiting on DHL....they take a lil longer to get to the NW Suburbs..lol. Congrats..it looks killer...

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Got my new pastel. I tried it with the brown leather strap. Is the strap supposed to look like that? It looks like water damage :-(









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mbessinger12 (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Breguet7147 said:


> There's a grey sapphire on ebay, but the seller hasn't even received it yet.


Crazyness...


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



reluctantsnowman said:


> Got my new pastel. I tried it with the brown leather strap. Is the strap supposed to look like that? It looks like water damage :-(
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My strap also looked like that. I emailed him about an hour ago. Maybe it's supposed to look like that?


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



nellipj said:


> Abyss Blue dial fresh off the truck. Jason killed it with this one. Perfect on matching Toxic N8O


That looks AMAZING!!! Mine is sitting at DHL waiting for pickup, and my Nomos fabric strap in sitting in my mailbox at home. Which means I'm leaving work early today.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



reluctantsnowman said:


> Got my new pastel. I tried it with the brown leather strap. Is the strap supposed to look like that? It looks like water damage :-(
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk





Breguet7147 said:


> My strap also looked like that. I emailed him about an hour ago. Maybe it's supposed to look like that?


Its because it was behind that plastic mesh in the box. The pressure put the pattern in the leather.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



mplsabdullah said:


> Its because it was behind that plastic mesh in the box. The pressure put the pattern in the leather.


Can it be fixed?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Very interested in more bracelet options. I tried a Hadley Roma someone posted in here months ago however I was not really into the quality. I can't seem to get the bracelet off my Ginault to try it as others said its a good fit. Apparently most people can't seem to get them off. For anyone here who did I would appreciate some pointers. I really want something with solid endlinks and do not want to try bending hollows to fit.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



reluctantsnowman said:


> Can it be fixed?


No idea. I was not able to do anything about mine.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



nellipj said:


> Abyss Blue dial fresh off the truck. Jason killed it with this one. Perfect on matching Toxic N8O
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Best shot of the abyss blue i've seen, well done. |>


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Jason said email him about strap issues and he'll send a replacement.


----------



## mbessinger12 (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



nellipj said:


> Abyss Blue dial fresh off the truck. Jason killed it with this one. Perfect on matching Toxic N8O
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with T-Hunter, this is one of the best shots I've seen of the abyss. It really highlights to color! Good shot!


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Tanjecterly said:


> IIRC, I'm sure that someone will correct me, Jason is planning on preorders for the Seaforths, 2.1. No date known. There are supposed to be GMTs in March but I have a feeling that the date might slip because of the focus on the preorders of Seaforths. Either that or they will be sold on the same date.
> 
> Regardless of when, brush up on your keyboard skills much like RTS games like Age of Empires or Starcraft. Be prepared for a lot of mad clicking in less than 3. Minutes, that is.


Yeah I do all that but often I miss it by a day or two. Like wtf !


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Out and about, pastel in the sun.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Breguet7147 said:


> Jason said email him about strap issues and he'll send a replacement.


I did and he replied. He is really quick!


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



watchustebbing said:


> Out and about, pastel in the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aaaaaah I want


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



watchustebbing said:


> Out and about, pastel in the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great. I need a brown strap for my Pastel. I think it's the best combination.

The pastel really does have a range of hues depending on the lighting. Your picture makes it look much more saturated, a look you don't see too much.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Digitalone (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Just saw this on WUS. https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4638805

Now why would someone buy this watch for that kind of money is beyond me. It was 700 new if you could get one. Wow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Digitalone said:


> Just saw this on WUS. FS: Halios Seaforth II 2.0 "Bahama Mama" "Bumble Bee" "Bae"
> 
> Now why would someone buy this watch for that kind of money is beyond me. It was 700 new if you could get one. Wow.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


And there's a Nimbus Gray in the picture as well. Sure that's probably going up as well. SMH.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Breguet7147 said:


> My strap also looked like that. I emailed him about an hour ago. Maybe it's supposed to look like that?


Mine has that type of pattern as well. It will probably live on the rubber strap.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

^^ I just checked mine but it doesn't have this issue, maybe it is condensation in the box due to temp changes and it stained the strap??

and OMG I'm a total noob all this time for some reason I keep thinking the Series 2 has a 9015 in it but it winds a bit different than my Series 1 and I just realized that is has been quieter on the wrist cuz its an ETA. But I have been sick these last few days.

Friends









does any one recall what colour GMT will be avaliable in? I think it was grey and the dark blue?


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



trf2271 said:


> Mine has that type of pattern as well. It will probably live on the rubber strap.


I wrote to Jason, he mentioned its probably the mesh sucking out the oil. Talk to him about this.


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



reluctantsnowman said:


> I wrote to Jason, he mentioned its probably the mesh sucking out the oil. Talk to him about this.


Gotcha, I'll shoot him an email. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Breguet7147 said:


>


Great macro shots!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



trf2271 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's one of my top picks in the series 2. Good score.

Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



trf2271 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The sapphire looks mighty sharp on this one plus on the abyss blue.

Funnily enough, even though I was lusting after the fixed blue, I'm finding myself happy with the steel blue and the nimbus fixed. But this one is (again) making me have second thoughts. Oh well! #firstworldproblems


----------



## stryker58 (Dec 5, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

almost hearkens back to the white dial Tropik. The "Nimbus" in the grey got left behind in the prototype dial I think.


----------



## greenk (Sep 16, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Breguet7147 said:


>


Nice shots, I'm a sucker for orange dials


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

There isn't an ugly combo.


----------



## Purkachu (Oct 22, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I would say it is not a strong shade of gray, but it does respond very well to lighting condition. It would be hard to mistake it with white, unless under very strong sunlight.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Purkachu said:


> I would say it is not a strong shade of gray, but it does respond very well to lighting condition. It would be hard to mistake it with white, unless under very strong sunlight.


Yeah, capturing the actual grey is very difficult because it's so dependent on lighting. I think this shot is pretty close to how it appears in "neutral" lighting.










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Here's a few cell phone shots, I plan on doing a more in depth perspective with a real camera at some point, early impressions are quite good here's the grey us a few lighting changes.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Purkachu (Oct 22, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

With a bit more sunlight, it would appear whiter, but I really like it that way. Extremely easy to match it with clothes and settings.


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)

Purkachu said:


> With a bit more sunlight, it would appear whiter, but I really like it that way. Extremely easy to match it with clothes and settings.
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12896409&stc=1&d=1518649999"]
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning!


----------



## stryker58 (Dec 5, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

looks really good especially those first two shots in the car. I still think the darker dial would have been better but its still a keeper. Mine is scheduled to arrive tomorrow.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



stryker58 said:


> looks really good especially those first two shots in the car. I still think the darker dial would have been better but its still a keeper. Mine is scheduled to arrive tomorrow.


The pictures make it look really pale, and I would describe it us a pale grey but in person it doesn't look anywhere near white.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



1165dvd said:


> Looks great. I need a brown strap for my Pastel. I think it's the best combination.
> 
> The pastel really does have a range of hues depending on the lighting. Your picture makes it look much more saturated, a look you don't see too much.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thanks, the pastel blue almost comes alive under that sapphire crystal in direct sunlight. First time we had sun around here so it was good opportunity for a beauty shot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mralastor (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

The winner in my house.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I wonder how a white dial Seaforth will look like as the grey does look kinda white in certain lighting, but white dials are a pain to match straps.


----------



## Purkachu (Oct 22, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I think a white dial would not have the orange text, but honestly, would it be a bit too boring?


AVS_Racing said:


> I wonder how a white dial Seaforth will look like as the grey does look kinda white in certain lighting, but white dials are a pain to match straps.


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Any lingering thoughts of flipping mine for a profit were immediately crushed when I put on the canvas strap.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



AVS_Racing said:


> I wonder how a white dial Seaforth will look like as the grey does look kinda white in certain lighting, but white dials are a pain to match straps.


I totally disagree white dials go with almost any color strap imo.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Thats a Jeepdad combo right there!



deepfriedicecubes said:


> Any lingering thoughts of flipping mine for a profit were immediately crushed when I put on the canvas strap.
> 
> View attachment 12896741


----------



## Jake West (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

A little Valentine's romance this evening...just the two of us!


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Man,
I see guys flipping these. But I swapped for a thicker Italian Rubber and I think I couldn't do it. Really a testament to What Jason is Bringing to the Table....









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'm loving all the new pics coming in. Looking great everybody.

I had a brief moment of being disappointed by all the high value flippers today but moved past it quickly. I am happy with what I have and I hope the seaforths can find good homes at good prices.



















It's fun to come home and cast off the daily shackle of my work beater and pick up the Seaforth. Makes me smile and I appreciate that.

My thought for today is how well the bronze/gold "SEAFORTH" works on the abyss blue dial. It doesn't always come through in photos, sometimes looking too yellow, but in the flesh it compliments the dial colour well and is a degree more subtle than the white "HALIOS" as it should be. Before receiving it I wondered if it would jump out too much. Mrs Boatswain who is far more educated about colour than me and my laymen's observation assures me it is a complimentary colour pairing.



















Bezel check - time to flip.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

And the canvas strap gets a spin!









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*



trf2271 said:


> Mine has that type of pattern as well. It will probably live on the rubber strap.


Mine had the same pattern (sorry I didn't take a pic of the strap before, but you can still see it on the keepers) but I rubbed a bit of mink oil into it and it's almost completely gone....I'll rub some more into it tomorrow and I won't be able to see it at all anymore I'm sure. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

it's shocking how many were bought just to flip you never see this many Halios for sale 


boatswain said:


> I'm loving all the new pics coming in. Looking great everybody.
> 
> I had a brief moment of being disappointed by all the high value flippers today but moved past it quickly. I am happy with what I have and I hope the seaforths can find good homes at good prices.


----------



## huntsvillehorologist (Aug 30, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



RLextherobot said:


> That looks superb! Can you tell us the bracelet model and how much fiddling with the endlinks was required?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


That's the pic I saw! The bracelet was around $30US so there's not much lost if I can't get it on without too much finagling.

Also, just got my DHL shipping notice for order #1155. My indecisiveness landed me a Bahama Yellow w/ steel dive bezel and a Nimbus Grey w/ sapphire. Honestly, I was a little nervous about the combos I chose but after seeing some of the pics of the grey I know I'm going to love it. Seeing real pics it kind of reminds me of an Explorer II w/ ceramic bezel mock-up I saw on some blog's Rolex Basel predictions.

I may give someone else a chance to own the yellow one, but I'll reserve final judgement until I see it on wrist and with some straps I've got in to try it on. At any rate, I'll be sure to post lots of pics here and on IG.


----------



## QuanDangle (Sep 14, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Purkachu said:


> With a bit more sunlight, it would appear whiter, but I really like it that way. Extremely easy to match it with clothes and settings.
> View attachment 12896409


Wow that shot really makes the grey and sapphire sing together.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I got the shipping notification email from DHL today. It shipped from BC this afternoon and it just passed custom in Cincinnati. It's scheduled to be delivered tomorrow. So looking forward to it. Oh, my order number is 115X and it's bahama yellow...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



JLS36 said:


> it's shocking how many were bought just to flip you never see this many Halios for sale
> 
> 
> boatswain said:
> ...


----------



## sjo1988 (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*










Size comparison 39, 41, 42


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)

nikbrown said:


> trf2271 said:
> 
> 
> > Mine has that type of pattern as well. It will probably live on the rubber strap.
> ...


I used some regular leather conditioner and it worked great. Looks perfect now.


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Is anybody else having issues deciding what straps to use...This thing is a strap magnet...Lol. it literally looks good on everything...Im undecided..Lol









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I feel your pain. They look good on pretty much anything.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

There have been about 30 that have moved via eBay, forums, etc. considering the run was about 250... thats a decent chunk but not bad. It seems like a the recent wave is buyers that are willing to part with their orders vs "flippers".

If "series 3" is 4 months out... I'd sit tight for 2 months and wait for the next Hodinkee cameo. Prices will climb as fancy buyers are less likely to pre-order vs simply pay their way out of Halios ordering shenanigans.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Finally!!!!

Driving home from DHL, more excited than a kid at Christmas.








First wrist shot. Poor lighting, taken on iPhone, but still pretty. Very inky dark blue, not as black as some pictures I've seen on here.








Halios. Nomos Blue-Black Fabric strap. And my daily driver, Seiko SCVE0001, which will be sitting in the watch box for a while, I think.








More of that Nomos strap. Sadly, I WAY over estimated my wrist size, ordered the Large and its too long. I'll have to swap it for a Medium, or maybe even a small. But the color matches flawlessly. It is a 20mm strap but it is a tight fit for the 20mm lugs on the Seaforth.








And lastly, made my wife take a lume shot on the way to our Valentines Day date. She did good.


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

That's pretty nice jgibbs! I got the same but it obviously takes more time to arrive in Europe. I noticed that the sapphire bezel version of the same watch is just a little bit more photogenic. But I'm pretty sure that the SS version looks fantastic from up close.


----------



## Kanadicken (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



deepfriedicecubes said:


> Any lingering thoughts of flipping mine for a profit were immediately crushed when I put on the canvas strap.
> 
> View attachment 12896741


That's super sweet. I'm hoping mine arrives next week, and I'm really hoping one of thos canvas straps is coming with it!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



AVS_Racing said:


> I wonder how a white dial Seaforth will look like as the grey does look kinda white in certain lighting, but white dials are a pain to match straps.


Like a white dial tropik

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Kanadicken said:


> That's super sweet. I'm hoping mine arrives next week, and I'm really hoping one of thos canvas straps is coming with it!


To quote his instagram, "hiya, it was meant as a bonus strap for the first 20 orders but I included with the dirty thirties as well as the first 50 "legit" Shopify orders. I would've included one with all orders but I ran out. Any other strap count anomalies you might see are for longtime customer orders."

Let's hope yours comes with it as well. :-!


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

this is stunning, love it ! exact modification that I am waiting from European FORaSEC.

congrats on a beautiful watch !!



deepfriedicecubes said:


> Any lingering thoughts of flipping mine for a profit were immediately crushed when I put on the canvas strap.
> 
> View attachment 12896741


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



















Before and after on the affected straps. Some arrived with the leather facing the rubber mesh, which sucked out the oils leaving a pattern. A little leather conditioner fixes it very quickly.


----------



## stryker58 (Dec 5, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Good to know, thanks. My grey/sapphire arrives some time today.


----------



## stryker58 (Dec 5, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Mine is due in today. Just love the pics where the dial appears darker. Congrats!!


----------



## Kanadicken (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



deepfriedicecubes said:


> To quote his instagram, "hiya, it was meant as a bonus strap for the first 20 orders but I included with the dirty thirties as well as the first 50 "legit" Shopify orders. I would've included one with all orders but I ran out. Any other strap count anomalies you might see are for longtime customer orders."
> 
> Let's hope yours comes with it as well. :-!


Huh, I'm a Forasec order, so probably no dice. I'll have to shoot him an email if I can order it from somewhere. I've tried looking around, but haven't found any canvas straps with the "vintage style" threads. It's a good lookin strap!


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Kanadicken said:


> Huh, I'm a Forasec order, so probably no dice. I'll have to shoot him an email if I can order it from somewhere. I've tried looking around, but haven't found any canvas straps with the "vintage style" threads. It's a good lookin strap!


Red Rocks Straps on Etsy makes them in the vintage style. Give 'em a look! https://www.etsy.com/shop/RedRockStraps


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Very happy for all of you who have endured the long wait and are finally getting your Seaforths. This afternoon will mark my Abyss/Dive's one week anniversary and I've worn it every day since (my other watches are starting to complain.) I can imagine how frustrating this wait must have been. When I ordered my car 4 years ago, I had to wait an excruciating 12 weeks for it to arrive. Enjoy!

Here's mine on olive drab canvas with ivory stitching from Dan Barr at RedRockStraps on Etsy.


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*


----------



## mbessinger12 (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Breguet7147 said:


> Before and after on the affected straps. Some arrived with the leather facing the rubber mesh, which sucked out the oils leaving a pattern. A little leather conditioner fixes it very quickly.


Mine showed up looking like this as well, and this is exactly what I planned to do as well. No damage to the actual leather itself, just needs a little oil! |>


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

So I am updating my previous "guess" that most were bought with the intention of selling. Its pretty obvious to ME that this is the case. Real shame some of the "Halios Fans" bought 2+ and now have them for sale. Free market and all and this post means nothing but its pretty sad Jason's brand has come to this.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I love this.


----------



## gfxprotege (Jan 29, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Quicksilver said:


> So I am updating my previous "guess" that most were bought with the intention of selling. Its pretty obvious to ME that this is the case. Real shame some of the "Halios Fans" bought 2+ and now have them for sale. Free market and all and this post means nothing but its pretty sad Jason's brand has come to this.


Many may have bought with the sole purpose of flipping, but I'm sure there are others that were just tempted by the going rate. I'm tempted, but I didn't buy wanting to flip the watch. Some people wanted one specific configuration but weren't able to snag it and wound up with something they wanted less because they had the money saved and wanted something, anything (ex: i was going for the pastel with sapphire but wound up with a nimbus diver). Don't get me wrong, I really want this watch and can't wait for it to arrive. I even ordered half a dozen NATO straps for it. But these watches are not worth $1200+ to me. Its definitely worth the $715. If I'm not over the moon with the nimbus when it arrives, it'll be tough to want to hold on when I could flip it and buy a new Ball or other watch that I think IS worth that kind of money.


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



gfxprotege said:


> Many may have bought with the sole purpose of flipping, but I'm sure there are others that were just tempted by the going rate. I'm tempted, but I didn't buy wanting to flip the watch. Some people wanted one specific configuration but weren't able to snag it and wound up with something they wanted less because they had the money saved and wanted something, anything (ex: i was going for the pastel with sapphire but wound up with a nimbus diver). Don't get me wrong, I really want this watch and can't wait for it to arrive. I even ordered half a dozen NATO straps for it. But these watches are not worth $1200+ to me. Its definitely worth the $715. If I'm not over the moon with the nimbus when it arrives, it'll be tough to want to hold on when I could flip it and buy a new Ball or other watch that I think IS worth that kind of money.


Exactly. Buying a Halios is one of the rare situations where you can't lose. You buy it and if you don't love it you sell it. I'm sure not everyone who's flipping bought it solely to sell, but it's just not worth $1,200 to them. These are watches that most people never see before buying. You can't fault someone if the yellow is too bright for them, the blue is too dark, or the grey is too light. There are some who bought just to flip, but it's impossible to know what percentage.


----------



## will16 (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Finally!

View attachment 12898129


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Breguet7147 said:


> Exactly. Buying a Halios is one of the rare situations where you can't lose. You buy it and if you don't love it you sell it. I'm sure not everyone who's flipping bought it solely to sell, but it's just not worth $1,200 to them. These are watches that most people never see before buying. You can't fault someone if the yellow is too bright for them, the blue is too dark, or the grey is too light. There are some who bought just to flip, but it's impossible to know what percentage.


I've intently followed every detail of this watch for the better part of a year. Couldn't afford the Series I at release time. I went in to Series II with the intent to have this watch as a daily wearer for a long time. But I'd be lying if I told you flipping didn't enter my mind. In my opinion, you'd be silly not to at least consider selling for $1200-1400 when a pre-order for Series III is coming later this year.

Now having it on my wrist, there is now way I want to sell it. Even for a huge profit.


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

20 Seaforths on watch recon 10 or so on eBay so far and fulfillment is about 150 of 250. So maybe 20%+ are being being turned over. So far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



thebuzz said:


> 20 Seaforths on watch recon 10 or so on eBay so far and fulfillment is about 150 of 250. So maybe 20%+ are being being turned over. So far.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I still believe the claim that the majority of the Series II were purchased with the intent to make a quick buck is an exaggeration, but 20% (if that number is accurate) has got to be on the high end for flips this soon after a release. I think the "tempted by the pricing boom" theory holds a lot of water.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



RLextherobot said:


> I still believe the claim that the majority of the Series II were purchased with the intent to make a quick buck is an exaggeration, but 20% (if that number is accurate) has got to be on the high end for flips this soon after a release. I think the "tempted by the pricing boom" theory holds a lot of water.


It is just my opinion from what I see on ebay and watchrecon no scientific data to back it up. Following halios releases for a few years and I cannot remember a time when so many "brand new unwrapped" pieces were flipped. People will always flip watches )myself included) I was only commenting on the higher percentage observed than usual. I have nothing bad to say about the flippers but I am pretty sure some of them threw fuel on the fire here when people were complaining about not getting one.

Again this is all MY OPINION and not the gospel.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Quicksilver said:


> It is just my opinion from what I see on ebay and watchrecon no scientific data to back it up. Following halios releases for a few years and I cannot remember a time when so many "brand new unwrapped" pieces were flipped. People will always flip watches )myself included) I was only commenting on the higher percentage observed than usual. I have nothing bad to say about the flippers but I am pretty sure some of them threw fuel on the fire here when people were complaining about not getting one.
> 
> Again this is all MY OPINION and not the gospel.


Oh for sure, I think we're in total agreement that this is unusual to say the least.

I'm super curious to see if and when these prices settle in at a reasonable level, there's already a real spread in the prices on completed auctions on eBay and Watchrecon, some by like $500 Canadian or so. I gotta imagine that when the Series III pre-orders go live that it'll come down somewhat, but this basically seems like uncharted territory already so who knows.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I can totally get why they are selling for near double the retail value I'm super pleased with mine , out the box the bezel was slightly stiff and the crown was again slightly gritty but after running under warm tap and turning bezel copious of times and using for the past week the bezel it now has a really nice action , also putting a touch of silicon grease on the crown stem and again using it for a week it is also a very smooth action

the Rubber is top quality switched it over to the Halios brown leather and it really matches fantastic , I also got a grey leather but no canvas I don't think this will match very well but I think it will look amazing on my mm300 so can't wait to try that out

I like all Halios watches apart from maybe the Delfin I've had a blue tropik a bronze tropik a first series puck and Laguna and I've enjoyed them all then sold but this orange yellow Seaforth has got to be my favourite,I'm a sucker for the dial colour I definitely think this will stay long time in the collection in fact I'd go as far as say it's a keeper


----------



## taifighter (Jul 31, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I am way happier today than on the day my daughter was born! It has already brought me more happiness just from being on a bracelet.









Kidding, I have a son.

Bund straps are not accurate but I think it looks nice?









or classic rivet leather. Also not supposed to be on a diver, but...


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



taifighter said:


> I am way happier today than the day my daughter was born! It has already brought me more happiness just from being on a bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 12898539
> 
> ...


I hope your joking for your daughters sake


----------



## mbessinger12 (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Nimbus fixed landed yesterday afternoon and I was very impressed upon finally seeing it in person. Fit and finish are as good as everyone says, it feels like a more expensive watch IMO. I ended up getting the somewhat elusive canvas strap although not sure if I'm going to use or not, we'll see. I love the rubber strap and am very glad my first wear was on the rubber as I was eating dinner at a Mexican restaurant last night and ended up dripping some creamy jalapeño sauce on it  so quick wash off and all good as far as I know haha, not sure how the leather strap would've fared though. I did end up with the pattern marks on my leather strap from the case as others have pointed out so I'm either going to oil it or see if Jason will let me swap it for another rubber strap as I can definitely see using it on another watch or keeping as a back up.

So far, about 20 hours in and I'm about 0.0 spd, but I'll try and keep up with it over the next week to see how it fares, but so far impressed there. I have noticed an audible "click" sound when I rotate the watch as the rotor spins, not super loud but definitely there. I don't necessarily think it's an issue as it doesn't sound like something is just loose in the movement, but I'm wondering if it's just the rotor because I can hear it when I tilt the watch back and forth I order to make the rotor spin. Anyone else notice this? Or is this normal for the movement? Thoughts and other experience appreciated.

Overall, I'm very happy and feel very lucky to have been able to get one of these as I genuinely wanted this combo from the moment I saw Jason post the first prototype photo of the nimbus/fixed combo. I liked series 1 but it never grabbed me, as series 2 was being teased I was interested but never really on board until the nimbus dial was shown. I wanted this watch as soon as I saw it and it has lived up to my expectations and hopes for what it could be. I feel that it's a fantastic value for $700 and I probably would've paid more. However, I'd say I probably wouldn't pay $1,200+ for what they're going for on the secondhand market as I don't feel like that's where this watch falls in terms of price. And Jason even said it himself, I believe on IG in reference to secondhand market prices, that he didn't make a $1,500 watch but that obviously those who really want them are subject to the market and should pay that much if it's worth it to them. So, in that respect, again I say that I feel lucky and happy to have been able to get one of these.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



RLextherobot said:


> I still believe the claim that the majority of the Series II were purchased with the intent to make a quick buck is an exaggeration, but 20% (if that number is accurate) has got to be on the high end for flips this soon after a release. I think the "tempted by the pricing boom" theory holds a lot of water.


In my circumstances tempted by price boom is correct. It is really hard to not feel the pull to double your money on a watch. Plus at $1,400-$1,500 it puts you right into sneezing range of used swiss divers like the Black Bay.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



taifighter said:


> I am way happier today than the day my daughter was born! It has already brought me more happiness just from being on a bracelet.


Hopefully a joke......seriously go back and edit that comment out, even if it was a joke. Your daughter deserves better.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoresy (Jan 26, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Breathe.



valuewatchguy said:


> Hopefully a joke......seriously go back and edit that comment out, even if it was a joke. Your daughter deserves better.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## taifighter (Jul 31, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> Hopefully a joke......seriously go back and edit that comment out, even if it was a joke. Your daughter deserves better.


My daughter didn't only cost $700 and the seaforth won't wake me up at night...


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



taifighter said:


> I am way happier today than on the day my daughter was born! It has already brought me more happiness just from being on a bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 12898569
> 
> ...


If I ever had a kid, I'd trade it for your Halios.


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



taifighter said:


> I am way happier today than on the day my daughter was born! It has already brought me more happiness just from being on a bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 12898569
> 
> ...


Ha. An hour later and this one's up for sale for 2 grand. Crazy.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



1165dvd said:


> Ha. An hour later and this one's up for sale for 2 grand. Crazy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I hope he kept his kid longer than that.


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



mbessinger12 said:


> So far, about 20 hours in and I'm about 0.0 spd, but I'll try and keep up with it over the next week to see how it fares, but so far impressed there.


I haven't heard anyone complain yet about the accuracy of their Seaforth. Mine has gained a grand total of 5 seconds in one week. That's less than 1 SPD, far and away my most accurate mechanical watch. I'd love to hear from more of you how your Seaforths are faring. At no time have I been tempted to flip this watch, although for a brief time I entertained the possibility of trading it for a Series 1 Sunburst/Dive or 12-hr. My one and only complaint is that the Abyss is too dark and the blueness is not apparent in most lighting conditions.

On the belief that Jason monitors this thread, I'm hoping he brings us back from the Abyss in Series 3 and creates a blue that will show it's true colors. It really doen't have to be that much lighter than the Abyss. If black is 10, Abyss is 9.5 and Pastel is 1.5, something around 9 or 8.5 would be great. A deep, rich blue, one that appears blue in all but the darkest lighting conditions, but without the sunburst pattern

Another thought concerns the date. While I prefer no date, the date on the Series 2, particularly on the Abyss, is well done IMO and is fairly unobtrusive. With the white numerals and the lume stub below it, if you squint, the 6 o'clock position appears to be just like the other hour markers at 1 thru 11 o'clock.

The best part of this watch is its size. At 41mm, it's just at the outer limit of my sweet spot. It sits well on the wrist and is designed so that it appears thinner than the 12mm specs would indicate.

I'm guessing that a lot of these flippers will be back on this thread in 6 months kicking themselves for having gotten rid of a great watch.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

No offense to anyone, but that Seaforth is not a $2k watch.


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



1165dvd said:


> Ha. An hour later and this one's up for sale for 2 grand. Crazy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


And pending sale?


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Wow if putting a $50 Bracelet on it gets $2000 then I am all in!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I think I sold my pastel for too cheap then


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Here is a pic of my littlest wearing the Bahama Yellow...

Both are NOT for sale! (LOL!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Probably not the bracelet solution you are looking for because omega bracelets go for about half the price of the Seaforth and the fit isn't absolutely perfect.... but....









The speedy one works a bit better than the SMP one.... but nether are horrible.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I still can't believe people are paying these crazy prices for them.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I really don't know what's fueling this, kinda like bit coin but other halios clearly don't sell for anywhere near double the purchase price. The puck and Laguna are both amazing pieces but there's almost no talk about them. Maybe it's due to the fact that the Seaforth is a very wearable size? And I'm sure there's gonna more cool colors for the sea forth


----------



## SergeantYoshi (Jan 14, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'm actually surprised how great all these watches look in every combination. Pretty bummed out I missed this round but I'm definitely not paying these egregious prices to pick one up.

Does anyone happen to know if the GMT release will include pastel blue as a color option?

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Poor taifighter, the nasty comments about his daughter drove him to sell his Halios for $2000. I'm sure he's crying all the way to the bank. Such a sensitive ego. <g>


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

On a more serious note, the ones for sale seem to be pastel blues and oranges. These seem to draw very extreme responses. Some people like them
and others don't.


----------



## Slimyfishy (Oct 9, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Well i got my pastel yesterday and it's a crazy beautiful watch. I'm struggling with it thought because I'm 6'2'' and over 200lbs so usually I go with a chunkier tool diver. This one is like wearing a feather, I almost feel it's too elegant for my tastes. I'm stuck deciding on keeping it cause the seaforth tickles so many points, or letting it go and maybe grab a seiko SPB051J. I do love a metal bracelet on my watches.

Time to show some photos.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Only nimbus grey and abyss blue for the GMT.

I have been pondering if I would sell one of mine all day...still can't think of a watch I personally would rather have with the money I would net. Still leaning towards selling a couple cheaper pieces to pay for my series 2 so I can keep my series 1. I think I am unfortunately an oddity at this point in time.

Fun to see some bracelet pics. Especially the seamester bracelets. Normally I'm a bracelet guy and think watches look better on one if I'm given the choice and an acceptable option. However to my eyes the Seaforth just seems to work better on straps.

Maybe seeing a sapphire bezel version on a bracelet would be better as there would the be less steel and a more balanced aesthetic.

To those that are loving theirs, keep it up. To those in the hunt, stay patient.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

If Jason is watching this thread, I'm willing to do a photo shoot for the chance to buy a Halios of my choice. I'll drive to Vancouver.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



chuasam said:


> If Jason is watching this thread, I'm willing to do a photo shoot for the chance to buy a Halios of my choice. I'll drive to Vancouver.


Are you a hands model? Do you slather your hands with hand cream and keep gloves on it so they are supple and moist? Do you have a professional manicurist? Do you have modeling assignments for Palmolive? References?

No? Forget it.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Tanjecterly said:


> Are you a hands model? Do you slather your hands with hand cream and keep gloves on it so they are supple and moist? Do you have modeling assignments for Palmolive? References?
> 
> No? Forget it.


I'm a photographer


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



1165dvd said:


> Ha. An hour later and this one's up for sale for 2 grand. Crazy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Now SOLD....

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



chuasam said:


> I'm a photographer


I was joking. Sorry!


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

Maybe he's George Costanza


----------



## watchme2u (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Slimyfishy said:


> Well i got my pastel yesterday and it's a crazy beautiful watch. I'm struggling with it thought because I'm 6'2'' and over 200lbs so usually I go with a chunkier tool diver. This one is like wearing a feather, I almost feel it's too elegant for my tastes. I'm stuck deciding on keeping it cause the seaforth tickles so many points, or letting it go and maybe grab a seiko SPB051J. I do love a metal bracelet on my watches.
> 
> Time to show some photos.
> 
> ...


I'll have to second your comments about the size. While I'm significantly smaller than you, and with a 6.75" wrist, I typically start my dive watches at 42mm and go to about 47ish. My preferred dress watch range is 39-42mm. (I do wear smaller pieces that are vintage or have sentimental value). Now I will likely make an attempt at the next round of Seaforths, mostly because I appreciate a beautiful design, quality workmanship and, more importantly.....Jason is a stand up kinda guy. I like to support folks like him!

Now as to the $2000 watch! Any guesses about what it REALLY sold for??!! Some folks will, and can, put down that a watch sold for whatever they want to put down! And will do so for any number of reasons!! As for me, currently with no Seaforth..........I'll continue forward wearing my Halios Bluering w/ blue dial, with much pride!
Cheers and happy watch wearing!
Gordon


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

$2000!?! Do people not realize there is a second chance at Series II coming, along with a pre-order for Series III?

Maybe I need to revisit my thinking and sell for nearly 3X what I paid


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'm now tempted to list mine at $3000 just to see if somebody is willing to pay it lol


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



AndrwTNT said:


> I'm now tempted to list mine at $3000 just to see if somebody is willing to pay it lol


Without any hint of sarcasm, why don't you? I'm curious to see how desperate people can be.


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Not everyone wants to wait 4++ months for another series. Money = no wait. List it for $3k, why not.

Pastel blue will go for more money. Hodinkee effect.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



thebuzz said:


> Not everyone wants to wait 4++ months for another series. Money = no wait. List it for $3k, why not.
> 
> Pastel blue will go for more money. Hodinkee effect.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What? The wait is that long?


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



chuasam said:


> What? The wait is that long?


I think he meant until the next preorder for the non GMT no?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dosei (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Another happy Seaforth V2 owner.


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Perfect alignment


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*










Conditioning the leather did the trick. Thanks guys

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

What is it with guys posting their pictures of their brand new Seaforths and maybe 20 minutes later listing them for sale?!

Looking at the prices, it's like a gold rush mentality.


----------



## Jake West (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



amt76 said:


> Now SOLD....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


While the sale price was insane, the watch did sell along with a number of additional straps. The seller was recouping the money he spent (in advance) on extra straps. However, the watch may have sold for less but without the extra straps??


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jake West said:


> While the sale price was insane, the watch did sell along with a number of additional straps. The seller was recouping the money he spent (in advance) on extra straps. However, the watch may have sold for less but without the extra straps??


One thing I've learned. The bezel was a $30 option but adds a few $100 in resale value. Flippers gettin rich off it. Too bad I went fixie.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



dosei said:


> Another happy Seaforth V2 owner.


Another happy banker from the looks of it. Jeesh


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Does anyone in this thread have a fixed abyss? Feel like I haven't seen a single one yet. And there have been lots of photos over the past few days. Would love to see some pics if they're out there.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



MrDanno said:


> Does anyone in this thread have a fixed abyss? Feel like I haven't seen a single one yet. And there have been lots of photos over the past few days. Would love to see some pics if they're out there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/show-us-your-new-seaforth-4633587-2.html#post45236553

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/halios-seaforth-teaser-3475145-399.html#post45237121


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Tanjecterly said:


> Poor taifighter, the nasty comments about his daughter drove him to sell his Halios for $2000. I'm sure he's crying all the way to the bank. Such a sensitive ego. <g>


Now i get it! thats why he was so happy, thinking of the payday that was ahead of him!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

The thing that really chaps my hide is all these people flipping them got an orange case with their random colored dials.

I got a Bahama Yellow dial and a plain color case. Color me salty.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

A little evening monochrome










Is it just me or do the spring bars seem a notch above the standard fare??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buddalouie (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Those seaforth's for sale need to add a free facepunch as part of the deal


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I think this has been mentioned a few times, but I think the date window of the pastel and bahama kind of throws the dial off balance. For the abyss blue, I feel like the white numbers align perfectly with the lume indices, so the effect is not as obvious. Did a quick mockup of what it'd look like if I tried to balance the dial a bit, to illustrate my point.


----------



## -kk- (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Received my grey nimbus with 12 hour bezel today. Its beautiful, I will post pics in the other thread tomorrow. Im digging the rubber strap but a bit disappointed with the brown strap that was included. It looks really odd - patches of light brown (kinda like distressed look gone wrong) and feels like PVC. Not a big deal, but just seems a strange addition. I was hoping to see the green strap in there but alas, that was not to be.

In any case, Im stoked to finally own one of these!


----------



## Kanadicken (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



-kk- said:


> Received my grey nimbus with 12 hour bezel today. Its beautiful, I will post pics in the other thread tomorrow. Im digging the rubber strap but a bit disappointed with the brown strap that was included. It looks really odd - patches of light brown (kinda like distressed look gone wrong) and feels like PVC. Not a big deal, but just seems a strange addition. I was hoping to see the green strap in there but alas, that was not to be.
> 
> In any case, Im stoked to finally own one of these!


Just go through the last couple pages here regarding the strap. The pattern happened during transport, something to do with oils in the packaging. leather conditioner will have it looking like new (brown- no pattern)


----------



## Kanadicken (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Slimyfishy said:


> Well i got my pastel yesterday and it's a crazy beautiful watch. I'm struggling with it thought because I'm 6'2'' and over 200lbs so usually I go with a chunkier tool diver. This one is like wearing a feather, I almost feel it's too elegant for my tastes. I'm stuck deciding on keeping it cause the seaforth tickles so many points, or letting it go and maybe grab a seiko SPB051J. I do love a metal bracelet on my watches.
> 
> Time to show some photos.
> 
> ...


sounds like you need a PUCK!


----------



## Kanadicken (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



thebuzz said:


> Not everyone wants to wait 4++ months for another series. Money = no wait. List it for $3k, why not.
> 
> Pastel blue will go for more money. Hodinkee effect.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





chuasam said:


> What? The wait is that long?





EA-Sport said:


> I think he meant until the next preorder for the non GMT no?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The thing is, not only do you maybe have to wait months, but even with changes to the pre order system you're likely not garanteed a watch at all. In that way 2000 is less crazy (??), if you really want the watch. Then there's the whole perspective thing, for some this is at the top end of their collection, but for others 2 grand might be by far their cheapest watch (I'm the former).


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



deepfriedicecubes said:


> I think this has been mentioned a few times, but I think the date window of the pastel and bahama kind of throws the dial off balance. For the abyss blue, I feel like the white numbers align perfectly with the lume indices, so the effect is not as obvious. Did a quick mockup of what it'd look like if I tried to balance the dial a bit, to illustrate my point.


You are right. Sometimes I have the same impression. With the date in the same color as the dial there is some kind of emptiness at six. At a quick first glance it seems the index has fallen off. ;o) Your picture gives a good indication how a white date would change the look. Not that bad.


----------



## Kanadicken (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

It's why I went with the Abyss. That said I still like the yellow. When I first saw the Seaforth, I thought it was great, but I wondered if I would be anoyed not haveing a date, then I heard the II would have a date, but there was a big aw shucks moment when I saw it. Colour matching works for black/dark dials because of the white numbers, but not for light colours. And there should have been some applied index there, either around the date or around the lume. Someone else mentioned the weighting with all the script at the top of the dial, the GMT versions definately look better weighted.


----------



## Kanadicken (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

View attachment 12900437


I'm guessing that's 20 watches to europe. Less than 10% of total production, sounds about right. If I remember correctly the dude from Forasec is keeping two for himself, wonder if they are in there or if he got them seperate... If he's handling the GMT release, I wonder how many are available through him, 4 maybe?


----------



## Kanadicken (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Just got word, Abyss 12h now on it's way to Sweden. Estimated time of arrival: Wednesday


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



deepfriedicecubes said:


> I think this has been mentioned a few times, but I think the date window of the pastel and bahama kind of throws the dial off balance. For the abyss blue, I feel like the white numbers align perfectly with the lume indices, so the effect is not as obvious. Did a quick mockup of what it'd look like if I tried to balance the dial a bit, to illustrate my point.
> View attachment 12900059


I don't mind the date the way it is at all. Looks great to me.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Trying out the leather strap today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoresy (Jan 26, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Iceman66 is the hero we need.


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



trf2271 said:


> Conditioning the leather did the trick. Thanks guys
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What kind of condition did you use? Someone recommended mink oil and mine looks worse..lol. It is WATERPROOF now...lmao









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



amt76 said:


> What kind of condition did you use? Someone recommended mink oil and mine looks worse..lol. It is WATERPROOF now...lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used Clark's weather guard that I bought for my desert boots lol. I used it lightly on the keepers and let it dry to make sure it would work and it did fortunately.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I really like the color matched date wheel on my pastel dial. Looks great to me and can't see it done any other way.

Regarding the sellathon: The amount of money I could make selling it is of course very tempting. Especially when you factor in all the money lost on selling watches over the years. The ability to sell my watches (even at some loss) is what keeps this watch hobby (addiction, curse?, etc, etc.) alive for me. I have owned more watches then I can count and I can usually tell right away if a watch is not going to last for me and I can't see this one going anytime soon. I also can not currently think of any other watch I would want to replace this one even for the $1200+ I could possibly get. Not to say this is at the same quality level as watches in those ranges, just saying that none of them move like this one right now.


----------



## Kanadicken (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



mplsabdullah said:


> I really like the color matched date wheel on my pastel dial. Looks great to me and can't see it done any other way.
> 
> Regarding the sellathon: The amount of money I could make selling it is of course very tempting. Especially when you factor in all the money lost on selling watches over the years. The ability to sell my watches (even at some loss) is what keeps this watch hobby (addiction, curse?, etc, etc.) alive for me. I have owned more watches then I can count and I can usually tell right away if a watch is not going to last for me and I can't see this one going anytime soon. I also can not currently think of any other watch I would want to replace this one even for the $1200+ I could possibly get. Not to say this is at the same quality level as watches in those ranges, just saying that none of them move like this one right now.


I don't anticipate selling mine, plus being in Europe I paid more and probably couldn't comand as much, so the profit would be much less. But Just for argument sake- Sinn 104. It's not quite the same, lacks some vintage feel case the crystal doesn't have the big dome, but it's a pretty nice watch in a similar profile. Missing those awesome Seaforth colours though!


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Kanadicken said:


> View attachment 12900437
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that's 20 watches to europe. Less than 10% of total production, sounds about right. If I remember correctly the dude from Forasec is keeping two for himself, wonder if they are in there or if he got them seperate... If he's handling the GMT release, I wonder how many are available through him, 4 maybe?


Nice, ordered a yellow fixie, that orange box must be mine  got a notice from FedEx today. Should arrive by monday 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Kanadicken said:


> I don't anticipate selling mine, plus being in Europe I paid more and probably couldn't comand as much, so the profit would be much less. But Just for argument sake- Sinn 104. It's not quite the same, lacks some vintage feel case the crystal doesn't have the big dome, but it's a pretty nice watch in a similar profile. Missing those awesome Seaforth colours though!


Funny you mention that Sinn. few weeks back (before ordering the Seaforth) I had a little savings in my PayPal from watch sales. I had always liked the look of those Sinn 104s so I started looking into them more. Watching videos, reading reviews, etc. Ultimately I decided it just wasn't for me. I have also checked out Oris Aquis, Oris Sixty Fives, and some Ball watches (all caught my eye over time online) at a local AD and decided they just didn't quite do "it" for me. I do still want to check out the 39.5 Aquis when my local AD has one.

This watch hobby (or whatever) is a funny thing. We like what we like when we like it. I went through several "green" watches, starting with a Sarb017 before I ended up with my green Zodiac that I really like and guess what, I just took delivery of another Sarb017 this week, lol.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



mplsabdullah said:


> Funny you mention that Sinn. few weeks back (before ordering the Seaforth) I had a little savings in my PayPal from watch sales. I had always liked the look of those Sinn 104s so I started looking into them more. Watching videos, reading reviews, etc. Ultimately I decided it just wasn't for me. I have also checked out Oris Aquis, Oris Sixty Five, and some Ball watches (all caught my eye over time online) at a local AD and decided they just didn't quite do "it" for me. I do still want to check out the 39.5 Aquis when my local AD has one.
> 
> This watch hobby (or whatever) is a funny thing. We like what we like when we like it. I went through several "green" watches, starting with a Sarb017 before I ended up with my green Zodiac that I really like and guess what, I just took delivery of another Sarb017 this week, lol.


Looks great.

That is a nice 2 watch combo, need a black dial and you're set.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Shoresy said:


> Iceman66 is the hero we need.


Totes.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> Looks great.
> 
> That is a nice 2 watch combo, need a black dial and you're set.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I WISH those where the only 2 watches I own :-s. Also wish I had only one black dial watch o| lol. I have been trying to cut down quite a bit though. :-!

The ONLY drawback for me with the Seaforth is lack of OEM bracelet. I really like how my Ginault bracelet fits the Seaforth however I also like it on my Ginault. :think:


----------



## Bird-man (May 19, 2017)

deepfriedicecubes said:


> I think this has been mentioned a few times, but I think the date window of the pastel and bahama kind of throws the dial off balance. For the abyss blue, I feel like the white numbers align perfectly with the lume indices, so the effect is not as obvious. Did a quick mockup of what it'd look like if I tried to balance the dial a bit, to illustrate my point.
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12900059&stc=1&d=1518768549"]
> 
> 
> ...


As one of those who've voiced the opinion you mention, your mock-up is just great.


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



mplsabdullah said:


> Funny you mention that Sinn. few weeks back (before ordering the Seaforth) I had a little savings in my PayPal from watch sales. I had always liked the look of those Sinn 104s so I started looking into them more. Watching videos, reading reviews, etc. Ultimately I decided it just wasn't for me. I have also checked out Oris Aquis, Oris Sixty Fives, and some Ball watches (all caught my eye over time online) at a local AD and decided they just didn't quite do "it" for me. I do still want to check out the 39.5 Aquis when my local AD has one.
> 
> This watch hobby (or whatever) is a funny thing. We like what we like when we like it. I went through several "green" watches, starting with a Sarb017 before I ended up with my green Zodiac that I really like and guess what, I just took delivery of another Sarb017 this week, lol.


Funny. Sinn (and Guinand with similar watches) is just around the corner from me. Some great watches with a great price performance ratio (althought the ratio was even better some years ago since the prices steadily increase).

By the way. Did you notice it? Helmut Sinn pasted away some days ago on 14 February 2018 at an age of 102. RIP, watch master. (


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

could u show some more photos of the ginault bracelet on the seaforth.



mplsabdullah said:


> I WISH those where the only 2 watches I own :-s. Also wish I had only one black dial watch o| lol. I have been trying to cut down quite a bit though. :-!
> 
> The ONLY drawback for me with the Seaforth is lack of OEM bracelet. I really like how my Ginault bracelet fits the Seaforth however I also like it on my Ginault. :think:


----------



## Agreen (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

PB on EO


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Soo....

My grail watch popped up for sale at a local shop and I decided to get the last bit I need (for taxes... -_- ) I'm going to sell my Seaforth.

I'd been waiting for a SF since I missed out last year and it's probably one of my favorites to date... However I've been looking for my grail watch for much longer and haven't come across one but have been saving for it for years.

I figured the fairest way sell it would be list the starting price for the amount I paid plus shipping and selling fees and if it goes higher, that's up to the buyer.

I know I'll regret selling it though... (especially if I don't list it for $3000 LOL)


----------



## mbessinger12 (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Timekeeping update after almost 2 days, about -3 sec. over that time. Very pleased with that number. I'll keep trying different positions to see how it does over the next week.

POLL: anyone else notice a light "ting" click-type sound when you tilt the watch and have the rotor spin a few times? It's not super loud but noticeable and not something I specifically remember watches I've had with a 2824-2. It doesn't sound like a loose screw or anything like, at least I think. For lack of better descriptive words or being able to hear it for yourself, it just sounds like a light click every few turns of the rotor. I've read in a few places that this is normal for this movement but I wanted to know if you guys hear the same thing with your watches. I've emailed Jason about it to get his opinion but wanted to check here as well.

Thanks!


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



mbessinger12 said:


> Timekeeping update after almost 2 days, about -3 sec. over that time. Very pleased with that number. I'll keep trying different positions to see how it does over the next week.
> 
> POLL: anyone else notice a light "ting" click-type sound when you tilt the watch and have the rotor spin a few times? It's not super loud but noticeable and not something I specifically remember watches I've had with a 2824-2. It doesn't sound like a loose screw or anything like, at least I think. For lack of better descriptive words or being able to hear it for yourself, it just sounds like a light click every few turns of the rotor. I've read in a few places that this is normal for this movement but I wanted to know if you guys hear the same thing with your watches. I've emailed Jason about it to get his opinion but wanted to check here as well.
> 
> Thanks!


I finally put on a different watch today for the first time since my Abyss/Dive arrived a week ago Thursday. With the watch off my wrist, I rotated it near my ear and I was able to hear the click you mention. It's definitely the rotor. I then tried it with my Stowa Klassic Flieger 40 (also has an ETA 2824-2)and repeated the motions and heard the click but much fainter. Ignore it.

After 7.75 days of wearing the Abyss, it was +7 seconds, clearly my most accurate mechanical (next best is the Stowa at about +4 SPD.


----------



## mbessinger12 (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



CHJ001 said:


> I finally put on a different watch today for the first time since my Abyss/Dive arrived a week ago Thursday. With the watch off my wrist, I rotated it near my ear and I was able to hear the click you mention. It's definitely the rotor. I then tried it with my Stowa Klassic Flieger 40 (also has an ETA 2824-2)and repeated the motions and heard the click but much fainter. Ignore it.
> 
> After 7.75 days of wearing the Abyss, it was +7 seconds, clearly my most accurate mechanical (next best is the Stowa at about +4 SPD.


Much appreciated, thanks for the response on the clicking.

Good to know about your accuracy, seems that this is what most people have been reporting on their timekeeping. Very good to know!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Quick pic from last night.










I'm going to try and spend time with my series 1 and 2 equally this weekend to see if I really want to hang on to the series 1. I have decided to definitely sell a couple of my lesser pieces though to pay for the series 2 as they don't get worn enough anyway. My intention now is to keep both seaforths but I want to give it a fair shake. I know the series 2 isn't going anywhere for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



AndrwTNT said:


> Soo....
> 
> My grail watch popped up for sale at a local shop and I decided to get the last bit I need (for taxes... -_- ) I'm going to sell my Seaforth.
> 
> ...


Whats the grail?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



AndrwTNT said:


> Soo....
> 
> My grail watch popped up for sale at a local shop and I decided to get the last bit I need (for taxes... -_- ) I'm going to sell my Seaforth.
> 
> ...


I assume you are doing this on Ebay as you cannot post on the sales forum without a PRICE.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Quicksilver said:


> I assume you are doing this on Ebay as you cannot post on the sales forum without a PRICE.


Yes, he's listed it on eBay.


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

There are actually 12 active listings for Seaforths on eBay and a handful on the forums (watch recon). If you look at the profiles for some of the sales on the forums... They are basically dealers (based on there primary interaction on the forums being multiple sales, not with the community. So... It seems like flipping as a business is quite prevalent for this release.

Does anyone know what the GMT plans are currently? I haven't seen anything on instagram, but I know sometimes the "updates" are buried in the comments.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



thebuzz said:


> There are actually 12 active listings for Seaforths on eBay and a handful on the forums (watch recon). If you look at the profiles for some of the sales on the forums... They are basically dealers (based on there primary interaction on the forums being multiple sales, not with the community. So... It seems like flipping as a business is quite prevalent for this release.
> 
> Does anyone know what the GMT plans are currently? I haven't seen anything on instagram, but I know sometimes the "updates" are buried in the comments.


If three handers are selling for $2,000 that means if I get my hands on a GMT I might be in Planet ocean territory for a flip!!!!!!!!!!!

I think Alan Greenspan coined the phrase that would be very applicable for the phenomenon that we are seeing with the Seaforth.

Irrational exuberance

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I wonder at all of the gnashing of teeth over the resales of the Seaforth. One guy's choice to sell the watch hardly diminishes the quality of the watch, and if anything the prices they're fetching on resale only increases the interest and relative value of the watch. So what if I thought I liked it at $700, but found I didn't like it enough to keep it in view of the potential resale value? Just doesn't make my Top 100 list of problems. If you like the watch, awesome. I'd hoped to like it more. I didn't. It hardly makes me a bad guy for deciding to flip it to someone who values it more highly than I do.

As for the pricing of them on resale, it's cool that some have sold them *relatively* inexpensively compared to others seeking to double their money or more, but so what? I've sold multiple sold-out, in-demand watches, essentially BNIB, for my greatly reduced pre-order cost notwithstanding that I could've gotten a lot more. Know how many times I've been awarded the Nobel Peace Prize for that? Not once. Know how many times the buyer even thanked me for doing him a solid? Fewer times than I've sold on the cheap. Lesson learned. If a friend wants it, okay, a friend gets my cost. A stranger on the forum wants it? The stranger can pay market rate. If I've learned anything about folks who frequent these forums, there's no consistency in any respect. Some guys are cool, some guys are not, and all most of us know about each other is what we choose to type essentially anonymously. Ultimately, it seems to me that a reasonable approach is to let the market sort out the pricing of these items.

In the meantime, I'm glad to see all the guys who are enjoying their new Seaforths. Happy buyers keep the micros churning out new models.


----------



## gfxprotege (Jan 29, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

heeeere we gooo!!!


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> Whats the grail?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Sea Dweller 116600



Quicksilver said:


> I assume you are doing this on Ebay as you cannot post on the sales forum without a PRICE.





uvalaw2005 said:


> Yes, he's listed it on eBay.


Yup, I put it on eBay. Started the price so that if it sells for that amount, I will break even (Give or take 50 bucks after shipping and seller fees). If it's more valuable to someone else then the bidding will reflect that. If not, I'm happy either way.


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

What Nato's are you sporting? I really like the scalloped one.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I don't know who begrudges anyone for selling their Seaforth for what it will fetch. I just think that if you're shopping for a watch and have a $2k budget, man alive there are an awful lot of watches to choose from, and I'd argue many better choices than Halios.

But of course that's just my opinion.


----------



## gfxprotege (Jan 29, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



thebuzz said:


> What Nato's are you sporting? I really like the scalloped one.


https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/...ucts/3-graphic-nato-strap?variant=41548254992


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Toonces said:


> I don't know who begrudges anyone for selling their Seaforth for what it will fetch. I just think that if you're shopping for a watch and have a $2k budget, man alive there are an awful lot of watches to choose from, and I'd argue many better choices than Halios.
> 
> But of course that's just my opinion.


Bingo. I listed mine for $750, which I figured would more or less cover insured shipping and eBay fees (I'm no eBay expert). If someone wants to pay more, as I've said before, I'm willing to buy another expensive dog with the excess cash.


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



hwa said:


> Bingo. I listed mine for $750, which I figured would more or less cover insured shipping and eBay fees (I'm no eBay expert). If someone wants to pay more, as I've said before, I'm willing to buy another expensive dog with the excess cash.


That's a great price! eBay fees suck... Last I checked it's 10% of the final sale price so if yours sold for 750 thats about $70 taken out, then whatever shipping cost is depending on where you ship from. UPS will suck you dry lol


----------



## Agreen (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



hwa said:


> I wonder at all of the gnashing of teeth over the resales of the Seaforth. One guy's choice to sell the watch hardly diminishes the quality of the watch, and if anything the prices they're fetching on resale only increases the interest and relative value of the watch. So what if I thought I liked it at $700, but found I didn't like it enough to keep it in view of the potential resale value? Just doesn't make my Top 100 list of problems. If you like the watch, awesome. I'd hoped to like it more. I didn't. It hardly makes me a bad guy for deciding to flip it to someone who values it more highly than I do.
> 
> As for the pricing of them on resale, it's cool that some have sold them *relatively* inexpensively compared to others seeking to double their money or more, but so what? I've sold multiple sold-out, in-demand watches, essentially BNIB, for my greatly reduced pre-order cost notwithstanding that I could've gotten a lot more. Know how many times I've been awarded the Nobel Peace Prize for that? Not once. Know how many times the buyer even thanked me for doing him a solid? Fewer times than I've sold on the cheap. Lesson learned. If a friend wants it, okay, a friend gets my cost. A stranger on the forum wants it? The stranger can pay market rate. If I've learned anything about folks who frequent these forums, there's no consistency in any respect. Some guys are cool, some guys are not, and all most of us know about each other is what we choose to type essentially anonymously. Ultimately, it seems to me that a reasonable approach is to let the market sort out the pricing of these items.
> 
> In the meantime, I'm glad to see all the guys who are enjoying their new Seaforths. Happy buyers keep the micros churning out new models.


Glad you posted this. I've been thinking the same thing. I was between two models and was lucky enough (and shocked) to be able to snag both. I honestly didn't know if I'd keep one, two, or neither, having never handled one in real life. Both watches exceeded my expectations, but I definitely prefer one and might sell the other, especially at the prices they're going for. And hey, the folks who buy the watches at the inflated prices might be less likely to try to buy one the next go-around, so those who didn't get one might have a little less competition.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



hwa said:


> Bingo. I listed mine for $750, which I figured would more or less cover insured shipping and eBay fees (I'm no eBay expert). If someone wants to pay more, as I've said before, I'm willing to buy another expensive dog with the excess cash.


Ebay normally takes 10% of the sales price of an item. So if it sold for exactly $750, you are actually losing money. Ebay gets $75 and PayPal takes 3% so $22.50. Let's say insured shipping is $15 that's a total of $112.5. Your sales price of $750 nets you $637.50. So hope it goes higher to get your money back!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Wow, those fees really add up!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



hwa said:


> I wonder at all of the gnashing of teeth over the resales of the Seaforth. One guy's choice to sell the watch hardly diminishes the quality of the watch, and if anything the prices they're fetching on resale only increases the interest and relative value of the watch. So what if I thought I liked it at $700, but found I didn't like it enough to keep it in view of the potential resale value? Just doesn't make my Top 100 list of problems. If you like the watch, awesome. I'd hoped to like it more. I didn't. It hardly makes me a bad guy for deciding to flip it to someone who values it more highly than I do.
> 
> As for the pricing of them on resale, it's cool that some have sold them *relatively* inexpensively compared to others seeking to double their money or more, but so what? I've sold multiple sold-out, in-demand watches, essentially BNIB, for my greatly reduced pre-order cost notwithstanding that I could've gotten a lot more. Know how many times I've been awarded the Nobel Peace Prize for that? Not once. Know how many times the buyer even thanked me for doing him a solid? Fewer times than I've sold on the cheap. Lesson learned. If a friend wants it, okay, a friend gets my cost. A stranger on the forum wants it? The stranger can pay market rate. If I've learned anything about folks who frequent these forums, there's no consistency in any respect. Some guys are cool, some guys are not, and all most of us know about each other is what we choose to type essentially anonymously. Ultimately, it seems to me that a reasonable approach is to let the market sort out the pricing of these items.
> 
> In the meantime, I'm glad to see all the guys who are enjoying their new Seaforths. Happy buyers keep the micros churning out new models.


I think the more people who are being tempted to sell because of the potential profit , the less angst and gnashing of teeth that you will see. I've already seen it decrease in the last week, somewhat inversely proportional to the number of new sales listings, lol.

Just follow Taylor Swift's lead on this one



> "Cause the players gonna play, play, play, play, play
> And the haters gonna hate, hate, hate, hate, hate
> Baby, I'm just gonna shake, shake, shake, shake, shake
> I shake it off, I shake it off"


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



hwa said:


> I wonder at all of the gnashing of teeth over the resales of the Seaforth. One guy's choice to sell the watch hardly diminishes the quality of the watch, and if anything the prices they're fetching on resale only increases the interest and relative value of the watch. So what if I thought I liked it at $700, but found I didn't like it enough to keep it in view of the potential resale value? Just doesn't make my Top 100 list of problems. If you like the watch, awesome. I'd hoped to like it more. I didn't. It hardly makes me a bad guy for deciding to flip it to someone who values it more highly than I do.
> 
> As for the pricing of them on resale, it's cool that some have sold them *relatively* inexpensively compared to others seeking to double their money or more, but so what? I've sold multiple sold-out, in-demand watches, essentially BNIB, for my greatly reduced pre-order cost notwithstanding that I could've gotten a lot more. Know how many times I've been awarded the Nobel Peace Prize for that? Not once. Know how many times the buyer even thanked me for doing him a solid? Fewer times than I've sold on the cheap. Lesson learned. If a friend wants it, okay, a friend gets my cost. A stranger on the forum wants it? The stranger can pay market rate. If I've learned anything about folks who frequent these forums, there's no consistency in any respect. Some guys are cool, some guys are not, and all most of us know about each other is what we choose to type essentially anonymously. Ultimately, it seems to me that a reasonable approach is to let the market sort out the pricing of these items.
> 
> In the meantime, I'm glad to see all the guys who are enjoying their new Seaforths. Happy buyers keep the micros churning out new models.


Agree with much of what you've said and I also think I've been pretty consistent with my opinions about flipping. Doesn't bother me too much. But the guy that posts how much he loves his watch, the new bracelet he bought for it, and all his new nato straps, and how it's made him happier than his first born, then an hour later has it on the sales forum is pretty flakey to me. Also agree that the high sales prices have become a norm for most. The shock, at least for me, is over. Still debating putting mine up, as I said before that if I could sell for $1500.00, it'd be a no brainer. But even at that price, it's not a slam dunk for me. I'm just liking it too much. If I flipped it, that money would be put toward a next-level watch, like a Bremont that I've been eyeing up.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



gfxprotege said:


> heeeere we gooo!!!
> View attachment 12902105
> 
> View attachment 12902111
> ...


GFXProtege validating my "Grey Goes With Everything" watch strap theory. Great pics!!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



AndrwTNT said:


> Sea Dweller 116600
> 
> .


Congrats on making your grail a reality. Enjoy it!


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Update on the GMTs from Instagram: 
_



TL;DR: GMT release delayed again. Pontificating about "doing things right" is a bunch of hooey, because it's how things should be done in the first place, no? It's apropos in the case of the GMT though. A slightly angled GMT hand was produced to clear the appliques. During the prototyping phase, the work-around felt like a comfortable solution. Now, with some production pieces now ready, the thought of an sloped hand feels like just that: a work-around. So, I'm producing a new set of hands. The downside is that you'll have to wait a few more months, but the upside is that things will be done right.

Click to expand...

_


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

24-hr steel bezel on the GMT. That looks so goooooood!


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jgibbs3 said:


> 24-hr steel bezel on the GMT. That looks so goooooood!


Will that bezel move or not? The same 24hr bezel on the Explorer II is fixed, but the Halios GMT looks to be moveable.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

It's finally here..








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'm really wondering if pieces will sell for over $1500, I've had a few offers at $1000-1200.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



AVS_Racing said:


> I'm really wondering if pieces will sell for over $1500, I've had a few offers at $1000-1200.


There have been a few sitting at around $1500 for a few days (on eBay and f29). As the other waves land in the next few days, might add to the sales supply and put some downward pressure on price. But that's assuming a certain amount of rationality.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

The GMT looks good. Of course, that means another mad rush.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



1165dvd said:


> Will that bezel move or not? The same 24hr bezel on the Explorer II is fixed, but the Halios GMT looks to be moveable.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yes. The 24hr bezel is rotatable so we can track 3 time zones. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchme2u (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I am definitely a hockey fan!!


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



1165dvd said:


> Agree with much of what you've said and I also think I've been pretty consistent with my opinions about flipping. Doesn't bother me too much. But the guy that posts how much he loves his watch, the new bracelet he bought for it, and all his new nato straps, and how it's made him happier than his first born, then an hour later has it on the sales forum is pretty flakey to me.


Nailed my sentiment exactly.

I respect the decision of somebody who bought with intent to flip. I understand it bothers others, but this is a person who knows what they want from the outset and follows through on their intent. No pretending, no lack of direction, no "oh I'm so sorry I feel really bad but...."

Then there's the flakey ones who come in singing the praises of their new Seaforth then putting them up for sale right after. That type of behaviour I have no respect for.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I think you guys have been getting better luck with your Seaforth accuracy, my Series 1 has been averaging +12 sec a day and Series 2 -2.7 sec a day. They are definitely consistent but no where near the most accurate of my watches.


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I think the miyotas are pretty easy to regulate. Pop it open and knock it out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Rainy night with the Seaforth.





































As part of that photo shoot I learned the uncomfortable truth about NATO straps...they feel pretty clammy when wet and take a long time to dry. This is certainly the longest I have ever kept a watch on a NATO/RAF. Looks superb but I would rather have the rubber or perlon on if it's getting wet at all.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I have been mulling selling my gen 1 Seaforth but now that I'm wearing it, I'm falling in love with it again.


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Anyone try an other bracelets? Dying to try one of those Seiko Strapcode Bracelet and just fitting it by hand...lol..

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

Tanjecterly,

I have the same series 2 Abyss that you have. I'm a little disappointed with how dark the Abyss is. I've talked to boatswain, who also has the Abyss and the series 1 Sunburst like you. I was wondering what your thoughts are about the blue of the Abyss versus the blue of the Sunburst.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

^^I've seen both in person, I want to try the series one blue but one I found the gen 2 was even darker I decided against it. It's really really dark blue, unless you are in bright light it looks black


----------



## Phoenix103 (Dec 29, 2017)

Not familiar with the brand but went on their website and the watches look legit 

Might have to tryout this brand


----------



## huntsvillehorologist (Aug 30, 2014)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Alright folks, this is going to be a doozy...

I was able to order the two pieces that I couldn't decide between - grey w/ sapphire bezel & a yellow with steel dive bezel. Today, DHL dropped off the box after dinner and when I opened it I found that I had been shipped a grey w/ sapphire bezel and an abyss with steel dive.

I emailed Jason...and he responded almost immediately (literally within minutes)! He offered me a few options, including returning the miss-shipped watch and replacing it in March after he gets some parts in with the proper one. I chose to keep the abyss and see how I felt about a "surprise" watch that, while I liked, actively decided to order something else over (I already have one watch with a blue dial).

So now, I'm at a bit of an impasse as to if I am going to let someone else have a chance at one of these and if so which one will go to a new home.

Anyways, here's a pic after I mounted them on a few new 20mm ToxicNATO's I got.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gfxprotege (Jan 29, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

is anyone else having issues with the domed crystal and readability? I love this watch but man, this is going to take some getting used to.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



EL_GEEk said:


> Best post
> 
> Trying another strap
> 
> ...


I love ❤ this combo. 
This is the best version to me


----------



## Agreen (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I would sit on it for a few days, try some different straps, look at the rest of your collection and see if that helps you make a decision. It's like dating - spend a little time with each and pretty soon you'll know in your heart which you want more. Both watches are amazing (but IMHO, the Abyss is amazing-er). Either way, great problem to have!



huntsvillehorologist said:


> Alright folks, this is going to be a doozy...
> 
> I was able to order the two pieces that I couldn't decide between - grey w/ sapphire bezel & a yellow with steel dive bezel. Today, DHL dropped off the box after dinner and when I opened it I found that I had been shipped a grey w/ sapphire bezel and an abyss with steel dive.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



CHJ001 said:


> Tanjecterly,
> 
> I have the same series 2 Abyss that you have. I'm a little disappointed with how dark the Abyss is. I've talked to boatswain, who also has the Abyss and the series 1 Sunburst like you. I was wondering what your thoughts are about the blue of the Abyss versus the blue of the Sunburst.


I have several thoughts and responses to your request so it's going to take me some time to formulate an answer.

When I first got the Abyss blue, I thought to myself it was a lot darker than I thought. Yes, I was a little surprised. Perhaps I should go back to the photos and that video of the Worn & Wound NYC show to compare.

After handling it for a while, it became clear that this was a very dark blue so like black. It was mostly, to me, black with flashes of blue. That seems appropriate for the denomination of Abyss blue which means the color that you find in the deep depths of the ocean. I have mixed feelings about it. I like the date. I like the lume. I like the straps. The dial is more black than I expected although I do see flashes of blue in certain light.

But to be fair, where I am, it's been cloudy and rainy, so I have not yet had a chance to experience it in direct sunlight. So I'm willing to wait to make a final decision either way. Perhaps the spring?

The sunburst blue, I had been thinking of putting up for sale, although I'm not yet sure what I should ask for. But I decided to wear it this weekend to figure out how I feel about it and it is impressive. Clearly blue. The one downside for me is that it does not have a date although I do understand it's a plus for many other people. Another consideration is that this is sunburst blue and that seems to be a fad in the last year or year and half and I'm wondering how well it will do in terms of longevity. Then again, it's already rare enough.

The grey, on the other hand, is a keeper. It's distinctive and unusual enough that I like it very much which is a surprise to me.

I could sell both blues and try to get the blue Abyss GMT, but, really, what are my chances? I have been very lucky but it's entirely possible I could draw a joker in the next round of Halios' version of the Thunderdome. So I'm having a little mental paralysis what I want to do about my blues which is why I am wearing my sunburst today and will be wearing my Abyss blue over the weekend.

Given that I want the Abyss blue GMT over the grey, I must like it to some degree.

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## huntsvillehorologist (Aug 30, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Agreen said:


> I would sit on it for a few days, try some different straps, look at the rest of your collection and see if that helps you make a decision. It's like dating - spend a little time with each and pretty soon you'll know in your heart which you want more. Both watches are amazing (but IMHO, the Abyss is amazing-er). Either way, great problem to have!


I'm giving it the weekend, then I'd like to take both to RedBar next weekend, then one will be going.

Also, huge shoutout to Jason. He really is a super guy for offering to handle the mixup!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

A couple shots from a ***** and stormy night. This watch has excellent legibility without being too brutish and tooly.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baxter (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*








Look what just arrived in Japan. Maybe the only Seaforth in these parts...


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Boatswain and his pics! That bezel lume is killing me.


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Tanjecterly said:


> I have several thoughts and responses to your request so it's going to take me some time to formulate an answer.
> 
> When I first got the Abyss blue, I thought to myself it was a lot darker than I thought. Yes, I was a little surprised. Perhaps I should go back to the photos and that video of the Worn & Wound NYC show to compare.
> 
> ...


Try to get the Abyss GMT first. If you get one, sell the sunburst and regular abyss ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

GMTs are now delayed "months" pending new hands being manufactured.

Preorder is going to be announced in the next 2 weeks with a 4 month turn around. Historically a Halios 4 months is more like 7.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phoenix103 (Dec 29, 2017)

That's a sharp watch

Need to do my homework on it


----------



## Phoenix103 (Dec 29, 2017)

More and more I keep hearing a reading about this brand... could anyone please enlighten me on the history of it and the quality


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Blueberry, Blackberry. It's dark blue almost black.


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I have mine for a week now and very happy with it. It's a keeper....

Now onto my next watch hunt. Bonus and tax refunds in the near future 









Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Sunshine.


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Had a little glitch with my Abyss overnight. I'd worn it for 8 straight days, 23.75 hours per day, ever since it arrived last week. Yesterday, I decided to give it a rest, Dial up. 24 hours later, when I awoke this morning, the Abyss had stopped (apparently at 6 AM), about 21 hours after I took it off. I believe the reserve should be about 40 hours and having worn it contantly for a week, one would think it was at or close to full power when I took it off. I hesitate to wind it manually since I've read that that's a no-no with the 2824-2. I have a Stowa flieger with a 2824-2 and I've never had a problem with it stopping while sitting idle for 24 hours. I give it about 20 turns after it has rested for a day and that seems enough to keep it going. Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Just because you have worn the watch that length of time doesn't necessarily mean the mainspring is fully wound , You could wear a watch 24hours a day but if your hands not moving that mainspring is not getting wound also even if you are moving is your hand? Some people can walk and walk but with no wrist swing which is what's needed to swing that rotor

also I always handwind a Automatic


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I too always hand wind my automatics unless it is a Seiko without hand wind. Thus far my two Seaforths have been keeping really good time better than other 2824 movements I have had in other watches. You should not damage the movement by hand winding it is made to be hand wound.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Don't hand wind an automatic too much. I only hand wind a few turns to get it started before I put it on. If you hand wind too much or on a regular basis you run the risk of breaking it.


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Tanjecterly said:


> Don't hand wind an automatic too much. I only hand wind a few turns to get it started before I put it on. If you hand wind too much or on a regular basis you run the risk of breaking it.


Fake news! No expert here, but I did just listen to one, Jason Roldorf (who owns an authorized dealership for Nomos, Laco, Bremont, and other independent watch companies in Vancouver) on TheGreyNato podcast with James Stacey. This exact question came up and the expert says it is perfectly fine to wind your watch every day. Doing so actually ensures that the lubricants in the winding mechanism stay on the necessary parts. And while you cannot overwind this ETA movement and most other modern movements, you probably shouldn't wind more thand 20 to 30 winds at a time. Ready, set, shoot this down!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



1165dvd said:


> Fake news! No expert here, but I did just listen to one, Jason Roldorf (who owns an authorized dealership for Nomos, Laco, Bremont, and other independent watch companies in Vancouver) on TheGreyNato podcast with James Stacey. This exact question came up and the expert says it is perfectly fine to wind your watch every day. Doing so actually ensures that the lubricants in the winding mechanism stay on the necessary parts. And while you cannot overwind this ETA movement and most other modern movements, you probably shouldn't wind more thand 20 to 30 winds at a time. Ready, set, shoot this down!


OK. I stand corrected. Thanks!


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



1165dvd said:


> Fake news! No expert here, but I did just listen to one, Jason Roldorf (who owns an authorized dealership for Nomos, Laco, Bremont, and other independent watch companies in Vancouver) on TheGreyNato podcast with James Stacey. This exact question came up and the expert says it is perfectly fine to wind your watch every day. Doing so actually ensures that the lubricants in the winding mechanism stay on the necessary parts. Ready, set, shoot this down!


Don't be so fast to yell fake news. It may be OK to handwind most automatics, but there have been articles written about the 2824-2 in particular that claim that the gears used are "soft" and could be damaged by overwinding. Just because some AD in response to a general question said it's OK to handwind automatics doesn't mean it's OK with the 2824-2. I'm not saying these articles are true, but there's enough smoke out there about the 2824-2 to think twice about handwinding it. Try a google search and see for yourself..


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Sorry, double post.


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Tanjecterly said:


> OK. I stand corrected. Thanks!


 No biggie. I assumed the same as you before listening to the podcast, which, by the way, is a fantastic way to spend an hour, if you have the time to kill on a long ride or at the gym.


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



CHJ001 said:


> Don't be so fast to yell fake news. It may be OK to handwind most automatics, but there have been articles written about the 2824-2 in particular that claim that the gears used are "soft" and could be damaged by overwinding. Just because some AD in response to a general question said it's OK to handwind automatics doesn't mean it's OK with the 2824-2. I'm not saying these articles are true, but there's enough smoke out the about the 2824-2 to think twice about handwinding it. Try a google search and see for yourself..


I'll trust the expert with a verified 20 or so years in the business and who was trained by Rolex. But I get it. Never bad to be cautious when there differing opinions. I did also add not to take the winding over 20 turns. You can always find an exception out there for any topic. But a few guys having problems doesn't make an industry standard. Unless it's coming directly from the manufacturer, who knows what to believe.


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Swinging at the park on Polar Bear Plunge day in Sea Isle City this weekend. Love this Jersey beach town and really love my Seaforth. Going to be great on the beach this summer.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



thebuzz said:


> GMTs are now delayed "months" pending new hands being manufactured.
> 
> Preorder is going to be announced in the next 2 weeks with a 4 month turn around. Historically a Halios 4 months is more like 7.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you hear this? I have been holding off getting a GMT, but leave for an extended trip late March. I don't need to hold off if this is true.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Brey17 said:


> Where did you hear this? I have been holding off getting a GMT, but leave for an extended trip late March. I don't need to hold off if this is true.




__
http://instagr.am/p/BfRojE4lSw6/


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Phoenix103 said:


> More and more I keep hearing a reading about this brand... could anyone please enlighten me on the history of it and the quality


I'm not going to pretend to be an expert, as I've only been aware of the brand for a little over a year now. Anyone is free to correct me if I'm wrong on these details. Also, I've only ever held my Seaforth Series II.

From what I've gathered from reading extensively, Halios is in the upper tier as far as quality goes from the micro brands. Most, if not all, case and dail parts are made in China. The Seaforth Series II was the first release to use an ETA movement, I believe. Previously, Miyota movements were used (unsure if anything else was used in prior watches). The two things that sets the brand over the edge for a lot of people is quality and design. The designs of Jason's watches is what drew me into the brand initially.

History, they've been around since 2009, with maybe 7 or 8 watches released. Seaforth. Puck. Tropik. Delfin. Laguna. Holotype. Bluering. All have been fairly small runs of production, but no production numbers have ever been released.

The crazy following, and near instant sellouts, seems to have come with the Seaforth following a ton of good press and word of mouth from customers across all the releases.

Again, long time followers of the brand can correct me if any of my info is incorrect.


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

One more thought on the winding issue. I've owned mechanical watches for only a short time. I have 2 automatics and 2 hand-winders. I wind the hand-winders every morning---20-25 turns, then I slow down until I feel resistance until I know the watch is fully wound. With the autos, I've never tried to go to a fully-wound position. When I first receive the watch I'll give it perhaps 20 turns, then let the rotor do the rest. If I don't wear the watch for a day, I'll give it about 20 turns the next morning. That worked fine for my Stowa flieger (2824-2) but not so for the Seaforth. Does anyone out there actually wind their automatic until the watch resists? In fact, do automatics, in general, give the same type of resistance that a hand-winder does when it is fully wound?


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



CHJ001 said:


> One more thought on the winding issue. I've owned mechanical watches for only a short time. I have 2 automatics and 2 hand-winders. I wind the hand-winders every morning---20-25 turns, then I slow down until I feel resistance until I know the watch is fully wound. With the autos, I've never tried to go to a fully-wound position. When I first receive the watch I'll give it perhaps 20 turns, then let the rotor do the rest. If I don't wear the watch for a day, I'll give it about 20 turns the next morning. That worked fine for my Stowa flieger (2824-2) but not so for the Seaforth. Does anyone out there actually wind their automatic until the watch resists? In fact, do automatics, in general, give the same type of resistance that a hand-winder does when it is fully wound?


I dabble in watchmaking as a hobby, manual wind watches have a fixed end to the mainspring as a rule so this is the resistance you feel when fully or near fully wound the mainspring, Automatic have a slipping mainspring unfixed so it can't be overwound obviously because the rotor is consistently winding the barrel mainspring


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

The leather strap is breaking in nicely 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake West (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

A little ebony and ivory for a Seiko Saturday. Side by side they complement each other for a day at the beach, then a switch tonight for dinner and a movie!


----------



## Phoenix103 (Dec 29, 2017)

Awesome summary thank you so much


----------



## Phoenix103 (Dec 29, 2017)

Great looking watch


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jake West said:


> A little ebony and ivory for a Seiko Saturday. Side by side they complement each other for a day at the beach, then a switch tonight for dinner and a movie!
> View attachment 12905709


I've always drooled over the Sarx033 and 035. Very nice!

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## arrvoo (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

My Bahamas was posted Tuesday and arrived at my door in the UK Friday morning. Very impressed.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

by Grabthar's Hammer, by the suns of Warvan, I will get the Seaforth III


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

My Gen 1 now has very fine company.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*










Spending time with the series 1.



















Well it's not going anywhere! I think the dial and bezel combo is one of the best of both series. The sunburst and brushed steel compliment each other nicely. It really feels like a different watch than abyss sapphire. I wasn't expecting that. The series 1 feels sleeker and sportier. The series 2 dressier. But both have great versatility.



















However the abyss sapphire is still the apple of my eye lately and dominating discretionary wrist time.



















Mrs Boatswain has a go at the series 1 today too.



















So for now a couple other pieces are up for sale to pay for the abyss and the series 1 is safe. Still haven't found a watch I would prefer more for the cost of selling it...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

boatswain, you have to stop with your pictures. Right now. Or is there any option to hide members? 

;o)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Nanda are you waiting for one on order from Forasec?

(i think i saw one of these ;-) in your post i hope!)


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Yepp, I am waiting for a pastel blue with sapphire bezel. I got a message from Fedex that the delivery is planned for Monday.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I think you will be pretty happy, that was one of my favourite combos i have seen in the flesh. The dark bezel frames the pastel dial really well and draws the best out of it.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Yes, the Abyss blue and the Nimbus grey are dressy divers. I like that very much as options for work. The blue sunburst is more sporty.

I'm at an impasse. All three are good.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Tanjecterly said:


> Yes, the Abyss blue and the Nimbus grey are dressy divers. I like that very much as options for work. The blue sunburst is more sporty.
> 
> I'm at an impasse. All three are good.


Interesting eh? I would agree but I would have assumed the sunburst would feel dressier but it doesn't. Perhaps it's the bezel though as my fathers sunburst fixie seems very dressy.

For the record I like dressy divers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

A few pics of my Bahama Yellow







Not too Orange next to an orange mug














With some natural light







Next to a yellow banana







Some lume shots















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Tanjecterly said:


> Yes, the Abyss blue and the Nimbus grey are dressy divers. I like that very much as options for work. The blue sunburst is more sporty.
> 
> I'm at an impasse. All three are good.


If you are looking to consolidate I would keep the sunburst and abyss. But I'm biased .

Or keep all three and be a true Halios connoisseur. Depends, could you see yourself wearing and appreciating all three or are 1 or 2 redundant?

Do they all have steel beZels? Or any fixed or sapphire?


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I now own 4 mechanicals:

Air - Pilot - Stowa Klassic Klieger 40
Earth - Field - Smiths Military PRS 29-A
Sea - Marine - Stowa Marine Original
Underwater - Diver - Halios Seaforth

Where do I go from here? Up (Space)? Perhaps an Omega Speedy Pro like an FOIS? Down (Subterranean)? Is there such a thing as a spelunker's watch? What watch did Professor Lidenbrock wear on his Journey to the Center of the Earth?


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



CHJ001 said:


> I now own 4 mechanicals:
> 
> Air - Pilot - Stowa Klassic Klieger 40
> Earth - Field - Smiths Military PRS 29-A
> ...


Opposite direction: get yourself a Moonwatch dogg

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

Right, a Moonwatch should not be missing in your collection. Fits perfectly to the Seaforth. A classic and timeless design with history.


----------



## 13946 (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



CHJ001 said:


> I now own 4 mechanicals:
> 
> Air - Pilot - Stowa Klassic Klieger 40
> Earth - Field - Smiths Military PRS 29-A
> ...


Closest I've come to a 'spelunking' watch short of G-Shock, I'm a big fan of the Archimede Outdoor protect. It falls in line with the Seaforth in that it's versatile, capable and relatively affordable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntsvillehorologist (Aug 30, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Quick update - In a completely unexpected twist I think I'm going to be keeping the Abyss Blue w/ steel dive bezel and letting go of the Nimbus Grey w/ sapphire.

While I do love the grey one, I just don't think I would end up wearing it quite as much as the dark blue.

Below are a few pics for contribution sake!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



xavier_chang said:


> Closest I've come to a 'spelunking' watch short of G-Shock, I'm a big fan of the Archimede Outdoor protect. It falls in line with the Seaforth in that it's versatile, capable and relatively affordable.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The original Rolex Explorer II was designed as a spelunking watch, which is why it has a 24hr hand that is not independently setable. Around $15000 in good condition.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I am not much into "yellow" dials, but the more I see pics of the yellow I am liking it. Really liking it with the sapphire bezel. I bagged a nimbus grey 12hr, but after seeing it with a sapphire bezel I am wondering about my decision.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Finally some sunshine and warmth.


----------



## taifighter (Jul 31, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



gfxprotege said:


> is anyone else having issues with the domed crystal and readability? I love this watch but man, this is going to take some getting used to.


Don't know what's going on with your eyes but out of all the domed crystals, this is the easiest to read because it's only curved on the edges. Most domed sapphires have the entire crystal domed, which may make it harder to read for some (though I personally haven't noticed any difference).

In any case, I have mostly flat crystals and unless I specifically think about it, I forgot that the Seaforth protrudes at all. I'm curious, what readability issues are you having?


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Just a few corrections:

- The Seaforth is NOT the first model with an ETA movement. That would be their second released model, the Bluering with blue or silver dial. The black dial version has the Seiko NE18. AFter that, the Laguna v1 and Puck v1 were also released with ETA movements. All releases after the Puck v1 have the Miyota 9015, until Seaforth v2.

Here is an unofficial list of models released. There might be other variations as "special requests".

1. Holotype (Miyota 8215; Yellow or Black dial; Stainless Steel, Bead-Blasted & PVD cases) 
2. Bluering (Eta 2824-2; Blue or Black dial; NE15 silver dial; Stainless Steel or Bead-Blasted case)
3. Laguna (Eta 2824-2; Black dial w/ black, charcoal or black/orange internal bezel, Blue dial; Stainless Steel case)
4. Puck (Eta 2824-2; black or blue dial; Stainless Steel & PVD cases)
5. Tropik B (Miyota 9015; Grey, Brown or Green dial; Aluminum Bronze case)
6. Tropik SS (Miyota 9015; Black or Blue dial; Stainless Steel case)
7. Delfin (Miyota 9015; black dial only; Stainless Steel & PVD cases)
8. Tropik B v2 (Miyota 9015; Black, Blue sunburst, Arabic dial; Aluminum Bronze case)
9. Tropik SS v2 (Miyota 9015; Black or White dial; Stainless Steel, Black ceramic bezel; Stainless Steel case)
10. Puck v2 (Miyota 9015; Black or Blue dial; Stainless Steel case)
11. Seaforth (Miyota 90S5; Pastel, Black, Guilt, Blue Sunburst dial; Stainless Steel case)
12. Seaforth v2 (ETA 2824-2; Abyss Blue, Pastel, bahama Yellow, Nimbus Grey; Fixed, Black ceramic, 12 hrs steel, Diver bezel; Stainless Steel case)

Halios always sell out of all their models at a very fast pace, but not like the craziness we've experienced with the Seaforth.



jgibbs3 said:


> I'm not going to pretend to be an expert, as I've only been aware of the brand for a little over a year now. Anyone is free to correct me if I'm wrong on these details. Also, I've only ever held my Seaforth Series II.
> 
> From what I've gathered from reading extensively, Halios is in the upper tier as far as quality goes from the micro brands. Most, if not all, case and dail parts are made in China. The Seaforth Series II was the first release to use an ETA movement, I believe. Previously, Miyota movements were used (unsure if anything else was used in prior watches). The two things that sets the brand over the edge for a lot of people is quality and design. The designs of Jason's watches is what drew me into the brand initially.
> 
> ...


----------



## taifighter (Jul 31, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



1165dvd said:


> Agree with much of what you've said and I also think I've been pretty consistent with my opinions about flipping. Doesn't bother me too much. But the guy that posts how much he loves his watch, the new bracelet he bought for it, and all his new nato straps, and how it's made him happier than his first born, then an hour later has it on the sales forum is pretty flakey to me.


As hwa said: "So what if I thought I liked it at $700, but found I didn't like it enough to keep it in view of the potential resale value? Just doesn't make my Top 100 list of problems. If you like the watch, awesome. I'd hoped to like it more. I didn't. It hardly makes me a bad guy for deciding to flip it to someone who values it more highly than I do."


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Appreciate the corrections EL_GEEk. Thank you!


----------



## taifighter (Jul 31, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Earl Grey said:


> The original Rolex Explorer II was designed as a spelunking watch, which is why it has a 24hr hand that is not independently setable.


Could you explain why a spelunking watch should not be able to set the 24h hand? Does the idea of time zones stop in caves?


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



huntsvillehorologist said:


> Quick update - In a completely unexpected twist I think I'm going to be keeping the Abyss Blue w/ steel dive bezel and letting go of the Nimbus Grey w/ sapphire.
> 
> While I do love the grey one, I just don't think I would end up wearing it quite as much as the dark blue.
> 
> ...


That's a good call. I love my grey/sapphire combo, but that abyss blue/steel bezel looks really special and seems more versatile.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Tanjecterly said:


> Finally some sunshine and warmth.


If it always looked that blue, i would prefer it to the sunburst from series 1

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



taifighter said:


> Don't know what's going on with your eyes but out of all the domed crystals, this is the easiest to read because it's only curved on the edges. Most domed sapphires have the entire crystal domed, which may make it harder to read for some (though I personally haven't noticed any difference).
> 
> In any case, I have mostly flat crystals and unless I specifically think about it, I forgot that the Seaforth protrudes at all. I'm curious, what readability issues are you having?


Flat crystals are generally easier to read than domed. And the readability of a domed glass really depends on quality of glass and AR.

I have a heavily domed squale 60atmos and it is super readable.....much more so than other lesser domed more expensive pieces i have had before.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Loving my Abyss/Steel as well. Surprisingly, I think it fits my daily attire better than the Sapphire bezel, even though that is the one I was after.

A few thoughts I've had wearing it around for the past 4 days. Some of these are due to me being fairly new to automatic watches, so I'll be ready to take the flames haha.

1) It is smaller and lighter than I thought it would be. This is not a gripe, just an observation. Wearing smaller than expected, it is also extremely comfortable. The other watches I was considering, Tudor Black Bay and NOMOS Ahoi, had much more presence on my wrist. I know these are much more expensive watches and should feel different than a $700 micro-brand piece, but the case sizes are similar for the most part.

2) The date change in pretty loud. My other watches aren't instant date change functions, so I'm not used to hearing them snap to the next day. And for whatever reason I can't seem to set it to change at Midnight, it always happens at Noon. Probably user error.

3) This is my first experience with a watch where winding the crown towards 6 o'clock will make the hands move clockwise. Very odd feeling when setting the time. Again, I'm a noob for the most part. Only have owned Seiko Autos and a vintage chrono, all of which have been the opposite.

4) Two thing I was concerned about from pictures and Series I owners was the sharp bezel and the height of the crystal. Both of these concerns have been total non-issues for me.

5) I'm going to have a hard time putting any of my other watches on for the foreseeable future. It might be time to consolidate and save for a grail watch.


----------



## stryker58 (Dec 5, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



francorx said:


> I am not much into "yellow" dials, but the more I see pics of the yellow I am liking it. Really liking it with the sapphire bezel. I bagged a nimbus grey 12hr, but after seeing it with a sapphire bezel I am wondering about my decision.


With so many excellent choices most of us are second guessing ourselves but in the end, there's no wrong choice.


----------



## stryker58 (Dec 5, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jgibbs3 said:


> Loving my Abyss/Steel as well. Surprisingly, I think it fits my daily attire better than the Sapphire bezel, even though that is the one I was after.
> 
> A few thoughts I've had wearing it around for the past 4 days. Some of these are due to me being fairly new to automatic watches, so I'll be ready to take the flames haha.
> 
> ...


you weren't really serious with #2 were you?


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Oops, forgot the pictures. Threw it on a navy blue Nato today.


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



stryker58 said:


> you weren't really serious with #2 were you?


Dead serious. Can't figure it out. Yes, I know how dumb that sounds.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jgibbs3 said:


> Dead serious. Can't figure it out. Yes, I know how dumb that sounds.


Set the date to one day before the current date (so 18 for today the 19th ) then simply move the hands round past 12 o'clock until the date changes to the 19th , then set the time , if it is after midday then go past 12 with the hands one more time


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Dino7 said:


> Set the date to one day before the current date (so 18 for today the 19th ) then simply move the hands round past 12 o'clock until the date changes to the 19th , then set the time , if it is after midday then go past 12 with the hands one more time


Thanks for the reminder. But, yes, this is what I've been doing and for whatever reason it changes at noon. I'll give it another go and report back on how well I did on my Watch 101 Test


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

JGibbs,

Any more pics on the NOMOS strap, even though its too long?

Do you think its a good pairing?


----------



## taifighter (Jul 31, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jgibbs3 said:


> Thanks for the reminder. But, yes, this is what I've been doing and for whatever reason it changes at noon. I'll give it another go and report back on how well I did on my Watch 101 Test


But it doesn't change at midnight? It changes at noon ONLY? Or do you mean it changes at both noon AND midnight? If it's only the former, you said you took the aforementioned advice that solves the issue, I'm not sure how you could still have a problem... By changing over the date manually, you are telling the watch which is AM and which is PM. It honestly sounds like you may be mixing them up and assigning the wrong AM/PM designation.

If it's the latter and changing twice a day, something is wrong with your watch for sure. If it's only changing once... I'm sorry but you just need to figure out your AMs and PMs, hate to say it :/


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

My Seaforth climbed a lighthouse in Cape May, NJ today. What'd yours do?









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



stryker58 said:


> With so many excellent choices most of us are second guessing ourselves but in the end, there's no wrong choice.


I have to agree, no bad choices all looked great. I went with the 12hr steel bezel because I have enough divers in the stable so I wanted something with a 12hr bezel for traveling...but what the heck another diver wouldnt hurt...maybe on v3 release.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



1165dvd said:


> My Seaforth climbed a lighthouse in Cape May, NJ today. What'd yours do?


Got sat down in some snow and dirt for a photoshoot.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



1165dvd said:


> My Seaforth climbed a lighthouse in Cape May, NJ today. What'd yours do?


Well, I didn't have a Seaforth back then, but within a 5 day stretch in September of 2014, my Timex Ironman climbed both the Statue of Liberty and the Leaning Tower of Pisa!!!

And this September, my Abyss/Dive will climb (1) the Matterhorn; (2) the Eiger; and (3) Michaelangelo's dome at St. Peters; and will swim in (4) the Bay of Naples; and (5) the Blue Grotto. OK, it might not actually climb the Matterhorn and the Eiger, but it will be looking up at them anyway.


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



taifighter said:


> Could you explain why a spelunking watch should not be able to set the 24h hand? Does the idea of time zones stop in caves?


The original intent of the Exp II was to make a watch for miners that would tell them whether it was night or day (since you can't see the sun underground), not to track multiple timezones.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Oh, yeah, and here's my Ironman verifying the correct time versus Foucoult's Pendulum at the Pantheon in Paris.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*










Like many of us I'm sure I find myself staring at my Seaforth and admiring its overall strength and simplicity of design but also the subtle details.

What stood out to me today is the relationship between the crown and the bezel.










There is obviously a pleasing aesthetic symmetry with the notches on the crown and bezel being a match. I love the right angled rectangles that tie into the indices and hands. It is also excellent functionally, providing good grip on both without an overly aggressive look.










As I stared further I noticed how close the tolerance is between the crown and the bezel is. When the crown is fully screwed down it sits almost flush to the bezel edge. But there is no contact. I thought maybe I am overanalyzing it and went to check my other bezelled watches and sure enough the crown was either below the bezel or with significantly more clearance easily visible to the naked eye. This tight engineering on the Seaforth I think allows for it to have a good sized crown tucked into a very slim
Midcase. The slim midcase is a key feature of the Seaforth that allows it to wear so well. 
Pretty cool!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I've seen some dive watches offered with a spare or alternate bezel. Is removing or replacing the bezel something that can be done by a non-watchmaker, assuming one has the right tools? And has anyone had any experience removing the bezel on a Seaforth, whether Series 1 or 2?


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



taifighter said:


> But it doesn't change at midnight? It changes at noon ONLY? Or do you mean it changes at both noon AND midnight? If it's only the former, you said you took the aforementioned advice that solves the issue, I'm not sure how you could still have a problem... By changing over the date manually, you are telling the watch which is AM and which is PM. It honestly sounds like you may be mixing them up and assigning the wrong AM/PM designation.
> 
> If it's the latter and changing twice a day, something is wrong with your watch for sure. If it's only changing once... I'm sorry but you just need to figure out your AMs and PMs, hate to say it :/


I have owned a few quick set dates before, but never had any issues figuring out my AMs and PMs.

I think part of the issue is it's never actually changed unless I wind it to do so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> JGibbs,
> 
> Any more pics on the NOMOS strap, even though its too long?
> 
> Do you think its a good pairing?


The color is good to me, but darker than most natos I've seen. Although, your modded one is pretty spot on.

I like the details of the NOMOS strap, the stitching near the lugs add a nice touch of detail.














Also tried it on this reddish-brown vintage leather strap. Braved the freezing wind on the roof to snap these, you all better like em! ;-)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Excellent photo Buddy! Didn't get much across the pond here.

Thanks for the effort! Well worth it!



RLextherobot said:


> Got sat down in some snow and dirt for a photoshoot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Excellent photo Buddy! Didn't get much across the pond here.
> 
> Thanks for the effort! Well worth it!


Thanks! Any excuse to take and post more pics 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Keeping it west coast for dinner

Support your local brewery and watch brand. ⌚










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BubbleFree (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Like many of us I'm sure I find myself staring at my Seaforth and admiring its overall strength and simplicity of design but also the subtle details.
> 
> What stood out to me today is the relationship between the crown and the bezel.
> 
> ...


Haha. I was trying to see the space between the crown and the bezel a few minutes before your post. You are not alone in the over analyzing habit .

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

Has anyone noticed that on the grey, yellow and pastel Seaforths, the lettering of the words "Halios" and "Seaforth" are in black, whereas on the Abyss, the lettering of "Halios" is in white and the lettering of "Seaforth" appears to be orange or gold. Wondering why the Abyss used two different colors for those two words whereas the other three dials used the same coloring for both words.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



CHJ001 said:


> Has anyone noticed that on the grey, yellow and pastel Seaforths, the lettering of the words "Halios" and "Seaforth" are in black, whereas on the Abyss, the lettering of "Halios" is in white and the lettering of "Seaforth" appears to be orange or gold. Wondering why the Abyss used two different colors for those two words whereas the other three dials used the same coloring for both words.


On the grey dial the "Seaforth" is in orange. Maybe the thought was the Abyss and Nimbus needed a little touch of contrast that weren't necessary for the lively pastel and Bahama.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

Beg pardon, you're right. I miss that on the gray.


----------



## Shriraj (Apr 14, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

To everyone who has received their Seaforths - how about putting up a 'review' or 'unboxing' video on Youtube? I can spot just the one so far - of the pastel blue Series II. Thanks!


----------



## Kanadicken (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



mplsabdullah said:


> Funny you mention that Sinn. few weeks back (before ordering the Seaforth) I had a little savings in my PayPal from watch sales. I had always liked the look of those Sinn 104s so I started looking into them more. Watching videos, reading reviews, etc. Ultimately I decided it just wasn't for me. I have also checked out Oris Aquis, Oris Sixty Fives, and some Ball watches (all caught my eye over time online) at a local AD and decided they just didn't quite do "it" for me. I do still want to check out the 39.5 Aquis when my local AD has one.
> 
> This watch hobby (or whatever) is a funny thing. We like what we like when we like it. I went through several "green" watches, starting with a Sarb017 before I ended up with my green Zodiac that I really like and guess what, I just took delivery of another Sarb017 this week, lol.


It's so funny how things change when you see a watch in person too. I always thought the 104 was nice but a bit boring, but seeing it in person I loved the proportions of it (it's about Seaforth height, which is short for a Sinn). I've nerded out completely on the seaforth with "collections" of each colour on instagram, an indepth ranking escel sheet to help decide which combo, checking this forum daily... it's going to really be something to finally see it live, hopefully I haven't built it up too much


----------



## Kanadicken (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



CHJ001 said:


> Has anyone noticed that on the grey, yellow and pastel Seaforths, the lettering of the words "Halios" and "Seaforth" are in black, whereas on the Abyss, the lettering of "Halios" is in white and the lettering of "Seaforth" appears to be orange or gold. Wondering why the Abyss used two different colors for those two words whereas the other three dials used the same coloring for both words.





RLextherobot said:


> On the grey dial the "Seaforth" is in orange. Maybe the thought was the Abyss and Nimbus needed a little touch of contrast that weren't necessary for the lively pastel and Bahama.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suspect it has to do with the fact that the Abyss and Nimbus are GMT models. I don't have a photo handy, but if you find the latest one on Halios Instagram I think it's pretty clear that the dial is better balanced that way. One thing I was curious about though was weather or not the SEAFORTH colour would match the GMT hand, so far they look different. Maybe different on the production models though.


----------



## Kanadicken (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jgibbs3 said:


> I have owned a few quick set dates before, but never had any issues figuring out my AMs and PMs.
> 
> I think part of the issue is it's never actually changed unless I wind it to do so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


You might have to take it into a watch maker. Or contact Jason, either way contact Jason first. So it changes when you wind it, does it change when you quick set it? Also I thought you said it changes at 12pm, so does it not change over naturally as well. Maybe let it run on it's own for 48 hours and see how many days go by.


----------



## Kanadicken (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



MrDanno said:


> The original intent of the Exp II was to make a watch for miners that would tell them whether it was night or day (since you can't see the sun underground), not to track multiple timezones.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I had to look this up, and story checks out. The expy II was mearely a 12 + 24h watch, not a GMT until later.

https://www.grayandsons.com/blog/history-evolution-rolex-explorer-ii/

Interesting short read. Also, aside from a short period, the 24h hand was actually red, but faded to oragne so now all 1655's look like they have an orange hand. So the orange on the new Expy IIs are a throw back to the very, very first 1655s or maybe, shudder, "fake patina"


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Shriraj said:


> To everyone who has received their Seaforths - how about putting up a 'review' or 'unboxing' video on Youtube? I can spot just the one so far - of the pastel blue Series II. Thanks!


I think unboxing videos are the worst thing created on you tube. I really dont care what the outside of the fedex box looks like!

Give me a review though.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Hey all,
The specs are close...was thinking of gambling my $120 to see if this would work on a Seaforth...I asked earlier but no one supplied a definitive bracelet that would fit, besides the Ginault...Any help would be greatly appreciated..









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## taifighter (Jul 31, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jgibbs3 said:


> I have owned a few quick set dates before, but never had any issues figuring out my AMs and PMs.
> 
> I think part of the issue is it's never actually changed unless I wind it to do so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Hang on, it doesn't change by itself? It only switches when you manually change it? But you said it changes at noon... I'm a little confused but it's alright.

In any case, this is the process that I use and it solved all my date issues. I'm sorry if it comes off as condescending or dumb but I just want to give as clear as possible instructions:

1.) Try this process sometime during today in the afternoon. Let's say it is February 19th at 2:00pm. Pull out the crown to position 1 (power reserve) and wind it fully, a good 20 full turns
2.) Pull the crown all the way out to position 2 (time change) and move both of your HANDS pointing downwards to 6.
3.) Push to the middle position 3 (quickset date) and change the date until it reads "18". Now stop before winding any further.
4.) Pull out the crown all the way out to position 2 (time change) again. Now start winding the hands forwards from where they are at 6, forward in time slowly. The hour hand should pass 7,8,9,10,11,12. As you manually turn it past 12, TAKE NOTICE IF THE DATE CHANGES! Proceed to 5a or 5b depending on what happens.

5a.) If the date changed: That was midnight for the watch. Keep turning the hour hand past 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11, and past 12 (this is noon), and then keep going until 2, which is the current time. The watch should now read "19" and "2:00".

5b.) If the date did NOT change: That was noon for the watch. keep turning the hour hand past 1, but stop at 2 now. No extra lap around the dial like before. The watch should read "19" and "2:00".

6. At the end of either 5a or 5b, you should have the correct time and date, 2:00pm on the 19th. Get some good sleep overnight, now when you wake up the next morning, if your watch reads "20" then you've done it correctly and your watch is in good order. If your watch reads anything but 20, then your watch is certainly defective and you should let Jason know ASAP!

Please try that process before you give up. Hope that helps and wasn't confusing!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

^^^ This is exactly what I would do and, in fact, do for my watches.


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

My bad, I was trying to recall after my first post if I had ever seen in change on its own, and I had not. Thursday, Friday and Saturday, I would wake up, put it on and see that the date hadn't changed, so I flipped it to the next day. So my story did change.

Today it is displaying correctly, so maybe I just goofed it up the first 3 days.

You were condescending but I took didn't lose any sleep over it.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



amt76 said:


> Hey all,
> The specs are close...was thinking of gambling my $120 to see if this would work on a Seaforth...I asked earlier but no one supplied a definitive bracelet that would fit, besides the Ginault...Any help would be greatly appreciated..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Give me a day or so and I can check.


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



mplsabdullah said:


> Give me a day or so and I can check.


Thanks for all the help...Much appreciated.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



amt76 said:


> Thanks for all the help...Much appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Np. I had thought to try it and then it slipped my mind.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



mplsabdullah said:


> Np. I had thought to try it and then it slipped my mind.


I already tried this one, the end links seat on the bezel, so without some major alterations, it's a no go. A shame too, because it really looked right at home with it

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



5661nicholas said:


> I already tried this one, the end links seat on the bezel, so without some major alterations, it's a no go. A shame too, because it really looked right at home with it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Damn...oh well. Maybe an SKX bracelet might work? Any one try that one..Thanks in advance...

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



amt76 said:


> Damn...oh well. Maybe an SKX bracelet might work? Any one try that one..Thanks in advance...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Skx is 22mm. Seaforth is 20mm


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



mplsabdullah said:


> Skx is 22mm. Seaforth is 20mm


I just need something close..ill machine to fit...lol...

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



amt76 said:


> I just need something close..ill machine to fit...lol...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Anyone try the watchgecko bracelets?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## BubbleFree (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Absolutely adore the subtle blue of the Seaforth. The snow needs to go so I can take it on my freedives .









Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



BubbleFree said:


> Absolutely adore the subtle blue of the Seaforth. The snow needs to go so I can take it on my freedives .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That blue with gilt accents would be my perfect C4th.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## BubbleFree (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> That blue with gilt accents would be my perfect C4th.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


It will be killer indeed!

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Ugh I'm still following this thread. Just you wait till I get my own Seaforth. You'll be sorry.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Both of the included straps are excellent. At first I thought the rubber was too thin, but it's so comfortable. It fits the watch well. When wedding season comes around I might wear it with a suit on the black rubber strap. Blasphemy right?!?! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I won't judge you!

After establishing how good the phenomeNato is and I think it may be the permanent resistant on the abyss, I may circle back on the perlon and rubber this week to see how I feel. Though I am not sure the series 1 will like the rubber being taken back










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



trf2271 said:


> Both of the included straps are excellent. At first I thought the rubber was too thin, but it's so comfortable. It fits the watch well. When wedding season comes around I might wear it with a suit on the black rubber strap. Blasphemy right?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is very sharp

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*




























"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Trying the Seaforth on Angus Jubilee...what do you guys think??









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jlawjj said:


> Trying the Seaforth on Angus Jubilee...what do you guys think??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the Angus Jubilee on my Sumo, and love it on that watch. That said, I think it looks bit beefy on your Seaforth.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



RLextherobot said:


> I have the Angus Jubilee on my Sumo, and love it on that watch. That said, I think it looks bit beefy on your Seaforth.


I agree with you! That is the bad part of the Angus is that it is beefy. I have an incoming BOR with straight end from Geckota incoming so I will be giving that a try...the Seaforth needs a thinner bracelet to keep with the Vintage vibe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchme2u (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Agreed, on the thinner type of bracelet for the Seaforth. One styled after the Seiko Shogun would compliment the watch,
without detracting from the wonderful aesthetics of it. IMHO 



Jlawjj said:


> I agree with you! That is the bad part of the Angus is that it is beefy. I have an incoming BOR with straight end from Geckota incoming so I will be giving that a try...the Seaforth needs a thinner bracelet to keep with the Vintage vibe.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Took it off the oem rubber tonight and threw it on some NATO straps from blushark and toxic. Poor lighting and bad cell phone skills aside, I'm very happy with how it looks on the navy and olive. Gray is so so and orange is too much color. Might pick up a black NATO for it this week.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

Now that I finally rested my Abyss for a day after wearing it for one week straight through, I started thinking about the screw down crown. My other automatic is a stowa flieger also with the ETA 2824 - 2. Every morning, if it's been sitting for 24 hours, I'll give the crown about 20 turns to keep it at least partially wound. Thus far, I haven't had any problem with it running out of power. With the abyss, however, every time I want to wind it I'll have to unscrew the crown first and that seems to me will put an awful lot of wear and tear on the crown. Assuming one is not planning on submerging the watch, what are the potential drawbacks in leaving the crown unscrewed so that it can be wound at anytime without unscrewing rhe crown?


----------



## Jake West (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



1165dvd said:


> Took it off the oem rubber tonight and threw it on some NATO straps from blushark and toxic. Poor lighting and bad cell phone skills aside, I'm very happy with how it looks on the navy and olive. Gray is so so and orange is too much color. Might pick up a black NATO for it this week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The blues look great but definitely a no-go on the orange.


----------



## Jake West (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



EL_GEEk said:


> "Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"
> 
> Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


Awesome pictures as always!

I have to ask, which came first? The clothes ...and a matching watch to follow, or the watch ...and you've suddenly acquired a whole new wardrobe!


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



CHJ001 said:


> Now that I finally rested my Abyss for a day after wearing it for one week straight through, I started thinking about the screw down crown. My other automatic is a stowa flieger also with the ETA 2824 - 2. Every morning, if it's been sitting for 24 hours, I'll give the crown about 20 turns to keep it at least partially wound. Thus far, I haven't had any problem with it running out of power. With the abyss, however, every time I want to wind it I'll have to unscrew the crown first and that seems to me will put an awful lot of wear and tear on the crown. Assuming one is not planning on submerging the watch, what are the potential drawbacks in leaving the crown unscrewed so that it can be wound at anytime without unscrewing rhe crown?


You should not be hand-winding a 2824 anywhere near that much! That is putting a potentially disastrous amount of wear and tear on the weak 2824 hand-winding mechanism. There are numerous threads about this, and the US Damasko AD sends a warning note about it with 2824-based Damaskos (so it's not just an internet rumor). Wear and tear on the crown, on the other hand, is comparatively minimal. It's a much more solid & robust mechanism.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



CHJ001 said:


> Now that I finally rested my Abyss for a day after wearing it for one week straight through, I started thinking about the screw down crown. My other automatic is a stowa flieger also with the ETA 2824 - 2. Every morning, if it's been sitting for 24 hours, I'll give the crown about 20 turns to keep it at least partially wound. Thus far, I haven't had any problem with it running out of power. With the abyss, however, every time I want to wind it I'll have to unscrew the crown first and that seems to me will put an awful lot of wear and tear on the crown. Assuming one is not planning on submerging the watch, what are the potential drawbacks in leaving the crown unscrewed so that it can be wound at anytime without unscrewing rhe crown?


The stem would be in an extended position and most vulnerable to damage when not screwed down.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Why fully wind an automatic watch you're wearing everyday anyway?

But all points considered, this being a rather popular and relatively cheap movement means that parts are readily available should something wear out. And, how much would a total replacement cost if you chose to go that route for some reason? Around $200-300? Seems that anything that's prone to breaking would be well past any reasonable service interval. My point is that you can wear the hell out of this watch and it's movement and, unfortunately, should a part fail in a few years, and should you be so inclined to fix it because you've come to love this watch, you're not talking about a very high end movement that will cost thousands of dollars to overhaul.

If you feel some need to wind it, or simply enjoy doing it everyday, I'd say "just wind it, baby." Worked for Al Davis and the Raiders.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jake West said:


> Awesome pictures as always!
> 
> I have to ask, which came first? The clothes ...and a matching watch to follow, or the watch ...and you've suddenly acquired a whole new wardrobe!


I know for me the Bahama Yellow was to match the bright outfits. Can't speak for the other guy, but I love bright colored shirts, sweaters, and sport coats.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

☝
That's a sassy and awesome combo.

My blue and black watches and blue shirts are envious

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BubbleFree (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Trying the blue nato from SMC. Not the same blue as the Seaforth, but it's a really dark blue.










Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Avo said:


> You should not be hand-winding a 2824 anywhere near that much! That is putting a potentially disastrous amount of wear and tear on the weak 2824 hand-winding mechanism. There are numerous threads about this, and the US Damasko AD sends a warning note about it with 2824-based Damaskos (so it's not just an internet rumor). Wear and tear on the crown, on the other hand, is comparatively minimal. It's a much more solid & robust mechanism.


So you're saying that unless you wear the watch 24/7, there is no way to keep it running? You should just let it run down and stop and have to go thru all the hassle of having to reset the time and the date everytime you want to wear it?

And when I try to I screw down the crown, it doesn't always seat itself into the threads properly on the first try. No matter how robust it may be, I'm worried that after hundreds of times screwing it down, the threads will be worn down.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

i have several automatic dive watches that i wear in rotation.

I just let them run down and set them again the next time i wear them. It doesn't bother me. In fact i enjoy the process of getting it ready to go, it helps me appreciate the watch.

I would rather that than trying to keep them hand wound in between wearings. I often will wear one auto for a week or so outside work hours before switching and my quartz work beater just hums along in between.

I try to be very gentle with my threads. A small turn counter clockwise until the threads catch and then clockwise with gentle pressure until i feel the gasket just start to compress. I never force the crown threading.

I just give my autos a quick shake when i am rummaging in the watch box so they don't sit completely idle for too long.

Thats my routine, but i am sure we all look after our collections differently. My father hand winds his autos that he isn't wearing daily. I often see him with his crown unthreaded for this reason and i scold him. The thought of the crown getting whacked or snagged or dirt or moisture getting in through the crown worries me more than the threading issue.

If you want to keep them running consider a watch winder. But its not my cup of tea. It feels like putting the car on a treadmill in the garage overnight so it is warmed up and ready to go in the morning. Unnecessary wear if I'm not going to wear it for a week or 3. Thats my take though. If you like to just grab and go and have just a couple autos, it may be a great solution for you.


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Boatswain---My habit (at least for the few months that I've owned mechanical watches) is to keep my 3, now 4, watches running even while not being worn. I enjoy the morning ritual of pulling out each watch, winding it, even if it won't be worn that day, and logging the +/- info in a log. I like keeping an eye on how each watch performs in the various at-rest positions. If that's a little anal, hey, we all have our faults. When I say "winding it," that means for the Hand-winds until I feel resistance, and for the autos, about 20 turns, which is about 5-10 turns less than the hand-winds need to be fully would after sitting for 24 hours.

I'll give your technique for screwing down the crown a try next time I unscrew it.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jake West said:


> Awesome pictures as always!
> 
> I have to ask, which came first? The clothes ...and a matching watch to follow, or the watch ...and you've suddenly acquired a whole new wardrobe!


Wardrobe was first by a long haul. I do like, sometimes, to match the watch to the wardrobe, but not the other way around 



Blacktocomm said:


> I know for me the Bahama Yellow was to match the bright outfits. Can't speak for the other guy, but I love bright colored shirts, sweaters, and sport coats.












"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> ☝
> That's a sassy and awesome combo.
> 
> My blue and black watches and blue shirts are envious


Thanks man, when I lived in Tennessee I learned to love bright sweaters and blazers and pants. It just stuck with me like that last bit of BBQ you can't get out of your teeth. I sometimes wish I liked wearing black so I could blend in more, but I just don't feel right in it. Hence the bright Seaforth also.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



CHJ001 said:


> Boatswain---My habit (at least for the few months that I've owned mechanical watches) is to keep my 3, now 4, watches running even while not being worn. I enjoy the morning ritual of pulling out each watch, winding it, even if it won't be worn that day, and logging the +/- info in a log. I like keeping an eye on how each watch performs in the various at-rest positions. If that's a little anal, hey, we all have our faults. When I say "winding it," that means for the Hand-winds until I feel resistance, and for the autos, about 20 turns, which is about 5-10 turns less than the hand-winds need to be fully would after sitting for 24 hours.
> 
> I'll give your technique for screwing down the crown a try next time I unscrew it.


If you cant go 24 hours without winding, then you probably have an issue, contact Halios

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



EL_GEEk said:


> Wardrobe was first by a long haul. I do like, sometimes, to match the watch to the wardrobe, but not the other way around
> 
> "Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"
> 
> Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


I love that jacket you are wearing. I like the cut of your jib internet watch friend.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I understand. I log my watches for the first two weeks and then write a summary in my watch book that I can then reference later. I then just keep a general eye on the accuracy.

I think there is room for all methods to suit ones tastes.

Interestingly my Seaforth 2's timekeeping is better than the sum of its parts. 
On the wrist it gains 1-2 seconds in 15 hours or so. But it's best resting position is dial down or 6 up which gains 2-3 seconds in about 10 hours. Various positions then go as high as 8 seconds in the same interval. This one also seems to perhaps be more affected by isochronism as I noticed it sped up a bit at the end of last work week from wearing it only mornings and evenings. However on the weekend when it was likely getting to full charge it ran closer to 1 second on and off the wrist. My other 2824 seems less prone to isochronism running dead consistent no matter what the state of charge. Still overall very happy as during regular wear in the weekend it gained 4 seconds in 48 hours or so.

Very satisfying when an automatic keeps good time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Winding the Seaforth by turning the tiny steering wheel














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake West (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



EA-Sport said:


> Winding the Seaforth by turning the tiny steering wheel
> View attachment 12911643
> View attachment 12911645
> 
> ...


Another fab combo...that yellow and sapphire just works. Enjoy the Karts!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Blacktocomm said:


> I love that jacket you are wearing. I like the cut of your jib internet watch friend.


Thank you, much appreciated. Mrs. EL_GEEk gets the credit for the jacket. she got it for me 

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

A little close up to end the day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Does anyone know what to expect for the Seaforth III?


----------



## Kanadicken (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



chuasam said:


> Does anyone know what to expect for the Seaforth III?


I've seen Jason ask a couple times on instagram if people want the same colours as II or new colours, so seems pretty undecided. Also he has talked about IIb, which would imply just another run of the II, and then maybe still do a III with new colours (the last bit is me speculating because I think he was planning to do a III even before the II release). I thought I saw one coment by him about the abyss with "gilt" details. That's the only informed guess that I know. I wouldn't be suprised, if he goes with new colours, to see a mint dial, as there are a few mockups at the start of this thread and he seemed to make some decisions during the develpoment of I from this thread. and the mint looks good. Personally I think a graphite sunburst would be great. Oxblood/gilt could be good too!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Kanadicken said:


> I've seen Jason ask a couple times on instagram if people want the same colours as II or new colours, so seems pretty undecided. Also he has talked about IIb, which would imply just another run of the II, and then maybe still do a III with new colours (the last bit is me speculating because I think he was planning to do a III even before the II release). I thought I saw one coment by him about the abyss with "gilt" details. That's the only informed guess that I know. I wouldn't be suprised, if he goes with new colours, to see a mint dial, as there are a few mockups at the start of this thread and he seemed to make some decisions during the develpoment of I from this thread. and the mint looks good. Personally I think a graphite sunburst would be great. Oxblood/gilt could be good too!


I think we should also be asking for a bracelet, I would certainly be willing to buy it now even if he offered them as an add on item I would just love a bracelet that's meant for it.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

From what I generally understand about the industry, minimum order quantities for bracelets are 500 minimum for custom orders.

I guess if he could pre sell all 500 it would be a no-brainer.

Anyone try a parnis bracelet? The ones with the glide lock style clasp have gotten good feedback

https://m.ebay.com/itm/P210-Parnis-...699337&hash=item2a68dc8758:g:hKAAAOSwVLVZerOr

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



valuewatchguy said:


> From what I generally understand about the industry, minimum order quantities for bracelets are 500 minimum for custom orders.
> 
> I guess if he could pre sell all 500 it would be a no-brainer.
> 
> ...


No I've looked and it's definitely possible to do less.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mbessinger12 (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Does anyone know if the AR coating on the crystal is inside and outside, or just inside? Can't really tell just looking and I can't remember if Jason specified anywhere.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I can't speak for Jason, but I don't MOQs are the primary obstacle. The bracelets for the Tropik and Delfin gave him a lot of trouble and brought a good bit of criticism. My recollection is that he couldn't find a bracelet vendor he trusted to produce the quality he expected. But that was a couple years ago so maybe things have changed.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



mplsabdullah said:


>


What bracelet is that? Man, you're killing me...lol

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



amt76 said:


> What bracelet is that? Man, you're killing me...lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Ginault


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Do they sell these separately or do you own the watch that it came on? Really would like to find something that fits that won't cost as much as a micro watch...Lol

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Nice! I love K1.



EA-Sport said:


> Winding the Seaforth by turning the tiny steering wheel
> View attachment 12911643
> View attachment 12911645
> 
> ...


----------



## DanKoR0 (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



mbessinger12 said:


> Does anyone know if the AR coating on the crystal is inside and outside, or just inside? Can't really tell just looking and I can't remember if Jason specified anywhere.


I believe it's inner only.


----------



## mbessinger12 (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



DanKoR0 said:


> I believe it's inner only.


Thanks for the reply. That's what I thought but wasn't sure.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



amt76 said:


> Do they sell these separately or do you own the watch that it came on? Really would like to find something that fits that won't cost as much as a micro watch...Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I own(ed) the watch. Best bet is to message Ginault about buying the bracelet by itself.


----------



## stryker58 (Dec 5, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



mplsabdullah said:


> Ginault


Was it an easy fit or did it take some major fiddling? I'm all thumbs when it comes to changing straps and bracelets.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



stryker58 said:


> Was it an easy fit or did it take some major fiddling? I'm all thumbs when it comes to changing straps and bracelets.


Easy fit


----------



## Jake West (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I had an issue with the crystal on my new sapphire pastel. Messaged Jason, he acknowledged within the hour and immediately had a return label to me. Issue was rectified and watched shipped right back. Very happy to have her back on my wrist! My brown leather strap had the dry oil issue so Jason switched out and packaged the strap next to the watch to keep it perfect. Great customer service!!


----------



## Jake West (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

On the series 1 black strap...works great!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Glad you got her back safe and sound! Looks great.

Also well done posting after the conclusion of the issue not before.

We are often quick to complain and criticize and sometimes we don't hear how things conclude for good or ill just the initial complaint.

Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mralastor (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I guess I need the GMT now 









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nm2068 (Jan 21, 2018)

Got my abyss/diver today and I'm in love. Pics don't do it justice. I'll post some attempts soon.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Last visit with the phenomeNato before a strap swap.




























Back on the eulit perlon now. Not quite as perfect a match colour wise but boy is the perlon comfortable and practical. I wonder how a grey perlon would look with the abyss?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Just arrived and I happened to wear something..else :-d
To each his own though as they are different in every aspect.









It feels very light and comfortable








and that blue justifies the "abyss" title


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Is this decoloration normal guys??


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

It's been happening to some people where the rubber mesh in the case has pulled some of the oil out of the strap during shipping.

Apparently the solution has been to rub some leather conditioner/oil in it and it will darken up and even out again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> It's been happening to some people where the rubber mesh in the case has pulled some of the oil out of the strap during shipping.
> 
> Apparently the solution has been to rub some leather conditioner/oil in it and it will darken up and even out again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the suggestion. I sent Jason an email to see if he has something in mind.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Larry23 said:


> Just arrived and I happened to wear something..else :-d
> To each his own though as they are different in every aspect.
> 
> View attachment 12914953


Nice contrast between these two: the MM300 being super tooly, with the Seaforth being more sporty. Definitely a demonstration of some of the variety that can be found in three hand divers.


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

Has anyone else had this problem or know what is causing my situation. I used to be able to post photos from my S7 Edge, but within the last few weeks, when I click the paperclip to attach a photo, I get a message stating "attachment limit reached". I don't have this problem when trying to attach photos from my computer. However, it's a pain in the neck to take a photo on my phone and have to transfer it to my computer in order to post it on this thread.


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Larry23 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I sent Jason an email to see if he has something in mind.


Happened to mine too. Emailed Jason, and he said Mink Oil or a leather conditioner will fix it. Either of these you can find at most drug stores or shoe repair stores. A tin of mink oil cost me $5.

He was ready to ship me a new one, but I gave the oil a shot first and it is now good as new.


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



CHJ001 said:


> Has anyone else had this problem or know what is causing my situation. I used to be able to post photos from my S7 Edge, but within the last few weeks, when I click the paperclip to attach a photo, I get a message stating "attachment limit reached". I don't have this problem when trying to attach photos from my computer. However, it's a pain in the neck to take a photo on my phone and have to transfer it to my computer in order to post it on this thread.


While not an answer to your question per se, you may want to consider using a photo hosting site instead of uploading directly from your cell phone anyways. Pictures taken from your phone may contain information such as GPS data that could provide location information to anyone who views the photo online. Using a hosting site such as IMGUR will remove this data from any photo uploaded.


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jgibbs3 said:


> Happened to mine too. Emailed Jason, and he said Mink Oil or a leather conditioner will fix it. Either of these you can find at most drug stores or shoe repair stores. A tin of mink oil cost me $5.
> 
> He was ready to ship me a new one, but I gave the oil a shot first and it is now good as new.


Really? I 'll give that a try then. Thanks!


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

The lume on the Sapphire Bezel sure is something else. This was taken this morning in my parking garage. Insane. 









Has anyone else grown to love the rubber strap? I have never had a rubber strap I loved this much. It may be a strap I buy each time I get a new diver to put it on.


----------



## Jake West (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Blacktocomm said:


> The lume on the Sapphire Bezel sure is something else. This was taken this morning in my parking garage. Insane.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is a very comfortable rubber strap. Nice and thin but feels solid, yet gets lost on the wrist...perfect for daily wear! I love rubber straps and many of my watches live on them the majority of the year. Great for SoCal weather, and always ready whenever the urge for a quick beach stop arises. I find my Seiko rubbers very comfortable also, but attract more lint and dust than the Halios (so far...). My Magrette and Panerai rubbers are thicker and while very, very good quality definitely do make themselves known on the wrist.

And the lume on the Seaforth is great!


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Blacktocomm said:


> Has anyone else grown to love the rubber strap? I have never had a rubber strap I loved this much. It may be a strap I buy each time I get a new diver to put it on.


It is one of the most comfortable straps I own. I've been trying to wear in the leather the past few days, uncomfortable at first and it wears in quickly.


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jgibbs3 said:


> It is one of the most comfortable straps I own. I've been trying to wear in the leather the past few days, uncomfortable at first and it wears in quickly.


I got the black leather instead of the brown so I haven't thrown it on yet. I might never wear it actually. That said I might keep it on the rubber for the rest of it's existence I like the rubber that much.

You are up here in Seattle, do you go to the Red Bar or other watch gatherings? It would be fun to get some Seaforth owners together sometime.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Agreed. Lume and rubber are both excellent.

I will try the rubber (currently on my series 1, looks great with the slim steel dive bezel)
On my series 2 Abyss again after a couple days with perlon.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Agreed. Lume and rubber are both excellent.
> 
> I will try the rubber (currently on my series 1, looks great with the slim steel dive bezel)
> On my series 2 Abyss again after a couple days with perlon.
> ...


Ahhhh that's so perfect 
Approx 4 months till next Halios release.


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Blacktocomm said:


> You are up here in Seattle, do you go to the Red Bar or other watch gatherings? It would be fun to get some Seaforth owners together sometime.


I haven't yet, but I would be interested.


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

guys today I received my 12h Abyss from Forasec and it is absolutely stunning. Tons of thanks to Stephan and Jason for making it.

I will not say much right now, but I will come with many words later. 
I found several small touches different from my series 1 black divers, as we know they are just a tiny bit different but both excellent in their own way, so I will come with this later.

My series 1 may start its way to the new owner in Frankfurt tomorrow if I will have time to visit Dhl, so may be I even will not be able to make comparison Black/Abyss photos of two lovely watches at all. Next shipping day due to big holiday here is Monday,so if I am busy tomorrow as expected, I will make good quality camera photos on weekend then. Sure everything will be great anyway, the watch comes to appreciating owner faster or we (and me as owner) will have something for history


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Put mine on the Ginault bracelet .....


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Series 1 
enjoying some #stooplifenyc










"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



EL_GEEk said:


> Series 1
> enjoying some #stooplifenyc


Summer in February in NYC. This weather is stoop-id


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



CHJ001 said:


> Summer in February in NYC. This weather is stoop-id


Right! Then tomorrow back to Winter  This [email protected] ain't right.

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I have no issues with the dial legibility, but I don't think it'll be better than a flat sapphire with anti reflective coating. Here's how it looks compared to my Certina beater watch.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Tried it on a Blu shark Nato which I liked but back on the rubber. Waiting on some canvas that I think will be the regular strap of choice for me.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

 fire and ice ❄
































































A rare day of snow on the coast. No better way to close it out than with a nice fire.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Day 2 with it and the Seaforth calls forth the artistic side of me!


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Ok, while I'm not on IG (i know what that stands for now,) I've been following Jason's posts on IG to keep informed. He just opened a new thread, discussed the next series and mentioned he would answer people's "DM's." I don't know what that means. I'm guessing the "M" is for messaging, but could someone set me straight?

Also, since I'm not registered on IG, I can't post myself, so I'll post here on the chance that Jason reads this thread, and suggest that the next release should be called Sea3PO!!!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



CHJ001 said:


> Ok, while I'm not on IG (i know what that stands for now,) I've been following Jason's posts on IG to keep informed. He just opened a new thread, discussed the next series and mentioned he would answer people's "DM's." I don't know what that means. I'm guessing the "M" is for messaging, but could someone set me straight?
> 
> Also, since I'm not registered on IG, I can't post myself, so I'll post here on the chance that Jason reads this thread, and suggest that the next release should be called Sea3PO!!!


DM = Direct Messaging

The private message system for IG

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

For those who do not have IG

That GMT fixed looks phenomenal IMO










"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Today is the 2 week anniversary of my Abyss. Currently sporting an olive drab canvas from RedRockStraps. Even though it's blueness is not always on display, just knowing that it is blue allows my mind's eye to visualize the blueness at all times.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I find the abyss looks blacker almost always in pics compared to real life.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nellipj (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Abyss on DrunkArt olive canvas today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

I think a DrunkArt strap is harder to get than a Seaforth!!!


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

After a quick dip in the Bahamas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nellipj (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



CHJ001 said:


> I think a DrunkArt strap is harder to get than a Seaforth!!!


Very true! They are fantastic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Precisely why I am getting a Red Rocks strap.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Some color for this dreary day








Anyone else having issue with the leather strap? Mine rubbed against the case so the case scratched the strap






.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Loving these pics of the canvas straps. I have one en route from a maker in Turkey, can't wait to try it on mine.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake West (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



EA-Sport said:


> Some color for this dreary day
> View attachment 12919269
> 
> 
> ...


Even bending the light brown strap starts to show lighter areas vs. darker around. It seems to be just the strap leather.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Gentlemen:

Another strap option...I happened to have an Everest Strap from my old Submariner laying around and I figured I would give it a try...fits like a glove!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Some more DSLR fun









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

That everest strap looks intriguing. I have thought a fitted strap would work well on the sea forth. I think that is why pass under straps like NATOS, RAFs and persons also look good.

Please feel free to post more pics of it, it looks great.

They are pricey though i think right?


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



CHJ001 said:


> I think a DrunkArt strap is harder to get than a Seaforth!!!


I second that....lmao

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> That everest strap looks intriguing. I have thought a fitted strap would work well on the sea forth. I think that is why pass under straps like NATOS, RAFs and persons also look good.
> 
> Please feel free to post more pics of it, it looks great.
> 
> They are pricey though i think right?


Boatswain:
The Everest straps are pricey. I had bought it for my Submariner but never used it. It was sitting in its packaging so I figured I would give it a try.

It fits great but again they are pricey.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Day 2 on the beach in the books. Everyday this watch grows on me 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stryker58 (Dec 5, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Mine is the same.


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

Ditto here


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Can't front on the Grey Team!









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Costco lunches are so underrated. Team Bahama Yellow checking in from the food court.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jlawjj said:


> Gentlemen:
> 
> Another strap option...I happened to have an Everest Strap from my old Submariner laying around and I figured I would give it a try...fits like a glove!!
> 
> ...


First that looks great second, I wonder if this is why the Ginault bracelet looks so good.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



JLS36 said:


> First that looks great second, I wonder if this is why the Ginault bracelet looks so good.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Yeah that is what I am also wondering because supposedly the Ginault bracelets will fit on the Rolex Sport models. I actually emailed Ginault to see about buying a bracelet and you can order them for $250. So again a very pricey option!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ms55 (Jan 31, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



RLextherobot said:


> Some more DSLR fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fun


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

The last week with my Abyss/Dive:

+1 worn
-2 crown up
-2 worn
+1 worn
+3 crown down
-1 crown up
0 worn
0 total for 7 days

There's nothing like having a beautiful, well-designed mechanical watch that's spot-on accurate.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Don't forget the gen 1's!!!!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PeteInNYC (May 9, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jlawjj said:


> Gentlemen:
> 
> Another strap option...I happened to have an Everest Strap from my old Submariner laying around and I figured I would give it a try...fits like a glove!!
> 
> ...


Whoa. That's a potential game changer. Looks amazing. How is the fit?


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



PeteInNYC said:


> Whoa. That's a potential game changer. Looks amazing. How is the fit?


So IMHO it fits great. It basically hugs the lugs like it did on Submariner.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeteInNYC (May 9, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jlawjj said:


> So IMHO it fits great. It basically hugs the lugs like it did on Submariner.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's awesome. And incredibly fortuitous. I might have to pick one up come summer.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



PeteInNYC said:


> That's awesome. And incredibly fortuitous. I might have to pick one up come summer.


Yes it was one of those things that I had the strap sitting not being used and I figured I would just give it a try to see "what if"...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeteInNYC (May 9, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jlawjj said:


> Yes it was one of those things that I had the strap sitting not being used and I figured I would just give it a try to see "what if"...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing more cost effective than shopping in your own closet!


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I put mine on a marathon , fits perfect ,comfortable and smells like vanilla.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Had the abyss sapphire on eulit perlon all week.










Not a big surprise that I really like as it was my favourite combo on my series 1 sunburst dive.










It certainly not as dressy and clean looking as on the blue phenomeNato which gets a lot of support here on WUS and at home from people. However the perlon is just so light and perfectly comfortable and practical that it is a great everyday wear strap. I'm not worried about it getting wet, sweaty, stinky or frayed.














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

The day after the Vancouver snowpocalypse









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



4jamie said:


> I put mine on a marathon , fits perfect ,comfortable and smells like vanilla.
> View attachment 12925169
> View attachment 12925171
> View attachment 12925175


Nice! I vote for Marathon over Everest, but then I never like the look of fitted straps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

It has been an absolute joy to wear my seaforth while on vacation. From the beach to dinners it hasn't left my wrist and has stood out in a sea of Rolex's on the resort. This watch is a keeper for sure. My only issue is the seaforth didn't bring me any luck on the roulette table 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

A couple more pics from the day. I really have no desire to wear anything else right now. I could keep myself busy just rotating through strap options. I do want to give my series 1 n extended run though at some point t to gauge how it feels in comparison. I suppose I should tear the abyss sapphire off at some point to at least test the power reserve.














































And my son really wanted this one added. Seaforth and seaplane.


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> I suppose I should tear the abyss sapphire off at some point to at least test the power reserve.


Boatswain---How do you propose to test the power reserve? If it were a hand-winder, you could fully wind it until you felt the resistance. But with a 2824-2 you probably shouldn't wind it to anywhere near capacity. And wearing for an extended period is no guarantee that it will be fully wound. I wore mine for a week solid after I got it and when I finally took it off, it was dead in less than 24 hours. I then had to chance winding it 20-25 turns before it would run for more than 24 hours.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



CHJ001 said:


> Boatswain---How do you propose to test the power reserve? If it were a hand-winder, you could fully wind it until you felt the resistance. But with a 2824-2 you probably shouldn't wind it to anywhere near capacity. And wearing for an extended period is no guarantee that it will be fully wound. I wore mine for a week solid after I got it and when I finally took it off, it was dead in less than 24 hours. I then had to chance winding it 20-25 turns before it would run for more than 24 hours.


Take a long walk, 3 miles, swing arms while walking, should be full PR, not complicated

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Pretty easy for me to test. I think I am active enough to achieve full wind in a day or less of wear. I know from running previous tests that if I wear an automatic for the majority of my waking hours without doing anything special to try to charge it and then let the watch rest they hit their power reserve targets. The 2824 winds easily so I'm not worried about it. Besides if it wasn't to reach full power in an average days wear for me that would be an issue anyway. It's how they should work.

Hope that helps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Tried a grey-blue perlon today and seems to be a great companion for the blue abyss. It looks like the steel bezel needs some color boost from the strap to make some good contrast. (Sorry about the non ideal lighting conditions in the photos)


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Isn't today the day that Jason is supposed to announce the pre-order for Series 3? Or is that next Sunday?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Larry
That looks great and I suspect would be even more dynamic in natural light.

I suspected that a grey perlon would work well with the abyss.

Enjoy and feel free to share more pics! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Larry
> That looks great and I suspect would be even more dynamic in natural light.
> 
> I suspected that a grey perlon would work well with the abyss.
> ...


Thank you! I appreciate your comments


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Tomorrow I am sending my Divers Black with its special story to Frankfurt, and as promised I made some comparison Abyss/Black photos.

These photos are made to only show the difference when under some light conditions Abyss appears what we call black and not made to be beautiful, cool photos will come later. Next to real Black it looks different. In real life it looks deeper or sometimes faded, this is what it is meant to be. Even if it appears black, you know the color is there.

Jason did incredible digging here.

What was important when I received the watch and what even surprised me though I saw this on some photos is that real color has lots of green in it like Zach from Wornandwound said about sunburst dial in review, so it is extremely but modestly beautiful, unusual and rich in real life. Depending on the light you have to catch it, but it is always there.





















and in some light circumstances their are both black


----------



## ms55 (Jan 31, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

beautiful!


----------



## QuanDangle (Sep 14, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



CHJ001 said:


> Isn't today the day that Jason is supposed to announce the pre-order for Series 3? Or is that next Sunday?


He just said it would be around evening time today-which I'm guessing is PST.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Absolutely ridiculous. Jumped over $500 in the final minute of bidding. Somebody had to be drunk bidding or has lost his mind. Seller made out though.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Just noted this sale on ebay. These things are selling at way over. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

That is beyond crazy I have the exact model, I'm not selling mine as I don't buy watches to sell I brought it because I liked it 
as much as I like halios watches it's not in that price bracket


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Just when I thought the market was cooling especially with version 3 coming...

Who knows, I guess all it takes is one person who wants a particular variant to drive up the price.

A couple from today. Perlon still holding on




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Here's the latest in series 3 from the HALIOS website....










Seaforth Pre-order
The next production run of Seaforths will be made available via pre-order. Production time will be around 4 months, but if you choose to participate, please be cognizant that delays can and do occur. I am reconnecting with production partners over the course of this week to nail down lead times and materials availability (most are just returning from the Chinese New Year holidays), but I think I'll be able to finalize details and open it up by early next week. Please subscribe to this feed so you receive updates, or at the very least make sure to check back next Sunday night at around 9PM Pacific time. The plan is to request a USD$200 deposit with the remainder due right before shipping in the summer. The pre-order will be cancellable at any time, because a non-refundable deposit is hardly fun for anyone.

Here is an outline of the changes I have in mind for this run, as compared to Series II:

- returning colours: Pastel Blue and Abyss Blue

- colours not returning: Bahama Yellow and Nimbus Grey, to be replaced by two of the following: orange dial, sunburst grey or gilt + sunburst blue from Series I

- DLC case option

- movement will be the ETA 2824-2. My personal view on no-date dials on this movement is well-documented (summary: phantom date clicks are abhorrent), but if you can live with it, leave a comment and we'll potentially do a no-date dial if enough folks are interested.

- perhaps the most exciting thing for me for this upcoming run: a boutique-only edition offered in partnership with watchmaker, friend and gonzo horology enthusiast Jason Gallop. He is the proprietor of Roldorf & Co. (www.roldorf.co), and the plan is to make the watch available solely through them. More details on this special edition to come!

- nope, still no bracelet.

Comments are enabled, so please feel free to sound off here or on Instagram - I look forward to reading your feedback.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

YASSSSS!


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Seaforths for everyone!!!


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I am going to lose it if the Orange Dial has a matching sapphire bezel option.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'm amped hearing about this Roldorf and Company collab. Had the pleasure of meeting Jason Gallop at the Seaforth series 2 launch and he has a serious passion for watches (and is a gent to boot!). Might have to go full Boatswain and be a double Seaforth guy. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

The reluctance to produce a bracelet bothers me on a purely selfish level. Jason has eliminated scarcity so that should wreak havoc on after market value. I'm pleased he went to the pre-order it means people who actually want to buy and wear his watches can get them and not have to deal with the electronic race or aftermarket price gouging. After nearly two weeks on the wrist I am still very much enjoying this watch.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Abyss blue is a winner.


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

My impression from Series 2 was that the rubber strap was a big hit. I'm guessing that many of us already own a large assortment of 20mm leather and canvas straps. I know I do. I would much prefer receiving an extra rubber strap, perhaps color coordinated to the dial. So for example, the Abyss or Sunburst might ship with a black rubber strap and a dark blue rubber strap. Or (and I know boatswain might like this suggestion) how about a perlon strap as a second option. While I'm not a fan, I've never actually seen one in the flesh and I might grow to like it.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Here's the latest in series 3 from the HALIOS website....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that DLC case in the picture?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kanadicken (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*









Finally got my Abyss 12h... Very happy with it. The blck rubber looked better than I expected. I think all Forasec orders ended up with rubber and two straps, the brown temporarily leopard strap, and a black leather/canvas strap which I think is the same experimental strap only in black. It's all right but I would have really liked the green one. Threw it on a grey Nato and it looks great. Feels a bit "cold" though, and I think I'll be switching it to a blue nato/ rubber or finding myself a green canvas. It's such a sharp watch. I love it.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

It will be interesting to see if there is a cap on the preorder number.

Count me as intrigued by sunburst grey and the Roldorf special.

Pretty sure I'll stand pat as is...depends if the boutique version blows my mind...hopefully it's hideous 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Frosty dawn as I begin a week to feel out the series 1 in the wake of the abyss sapphire arrival.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



JLS36 said:


> The reluctance to produce a bracelet bothers me on a purely selfish level. Jason has eliminated scarcity so that should wreak havoc on after market value. I'm pleased he went to the pre-order it means people who actually want to buy and wear his watches can get them and not have to deal with the electronic race or aftermarket price gouging. After nearly two weeks on the wrist I am still very much enjoying this watch.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I hope so, I'm still hoping to get a first generation blue sunburst with 12hr bezel for a reasonable price! Near misses several times already.

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> It will be interesting to see if there is a cap on the preorder number.
> 
> Count me as intrigued by sunburst grey and the Roldorf special.
> 
> ...


No date sunburst grey 12hr bezel might do it for me.

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> It will be interesting to see if there is a cap on the preorder number.
> 
> Count me as intrigued by sunburst grey and the Roldorf special.


In the comments section of IG, Jason said that 'as long as your pre-order is in, you are guaranteed a watch'. It will be open for a week, so you should have plenty of opportunity.

I am also very interested in the Roldorf special. Would be fun to do a day trip up to Vancouver from Seattle.


----------



## ptfly (May 18, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Looking forward to seeing sunburst grey!


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

dark sunburst graphite grey would be perfect ! 
could not agree more with Boatswain


----------



## Sirbusman (Oct 11, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

There is a 1500usd seaforth2 pastel blue in sales corner??????

Come on flipper if you don't like the watch, why not forward your fortune and sell as cost to the next buyer. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Sirbusman said:


> There is a 1500usd seaforth2 pastel blue in sales corner??????
> 
> Come on flipper if you don't like the watch, why not forward your fortune and sell as cost to the next buyer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


With the preorder coming and Jason saying everyone that wants one will get one, no way the prices stay that high in the preowned market. He's a day late and a dollar short posting it after the preorder news 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sirbusman (Oct 11, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

. Duplicate


----------



## Sirbusman (Oct 11, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



trf2271 said:


> With the preorder coming and Jason saying everyone that wants one will get one, no way the prices stay that high in the preowned market. He's a day late and a dollar short posting it after the preorder news
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Almost pull my trigger..... just kidding. I rather save my 1500usd for Roldorf edition.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iandk (Mar 26, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> - perhaps the most exciting thing for me for this upcoming run: a boutique-only edition offered in partnership with watchmaker, friend and gonzo horology enthusiast Jason Gallop. He is the proprietor of Roldorf & Co. (www.roldorf.co), and the plan is to make the watch available solely through them. More details on this special edition to come!


Okay, now that's interesting to hear. Going to have to ask about that the next time I drop by the place... 

Still not sure what that will mean about availability, but I'm hoping it's good!


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Took mine out for the weekend. Looks hella dressy with the light brown strap.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Popped the series 1 on again after work.

?























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

Boatswain---Nice, I'll probably go for the Gilt / Sunburst / 12 hr on the pre-order, even tho I'd prefer it without the Gilt. That is, assuming the Sunburst is one of the colors offered.


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*




KellenH said:


> In the comments section of IG, Jason said that 'as long as your pre-order is in, you are guaranteed a watch'. It will be open for a week, so you should have plenty of opportunity.
> 
> I am also very interested in the Roldorf special. Would be fun to do a day trip up to Vancouver from Seattle.


Very glad a more sensible pre-order is going ahead. There was no way in hell I was going to overpay scalpers so I'm happy to see that patience will pay off for those that actually want the watch to wear. This will also affect the prices of the current Seaforth's out there.

The return of the Sunburst blue dial is great as it's the colour I really wanted in the first place, but I'm not sure how the gilt will look on it. Would prefer the indices on the Abyss blue dial but hopefully we'll get some live shots before the pre-order opens.

The orange should be cool but it's gotta have something that makes it a 'Halios'. Like the slightly 'off' Bahama yellow, or 'that' Pastel blue. The orange shade needs to be somewhat unique.

Quoting another one of Jason's comments on IG in regards to the quoted post above -

_Difference this time is that there won't be a predetermined number of pieces available. The window will be opened for a set amount of time (one week to start is my initial thought), during which you can choose whatever option you want without getting hit with a "sold out" notice. So again, *if the pre-order is open and you put a deposit down, you're getting a watch*.

_Just don't miss the pre-order window!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I think the sunburst with gilt would be too flashy for me. Not my cuppa. 
I can just manage the sunburst with chromed indices and hands.

I will also admit that as an owner of an abyss and sunburst blue that it is too bad more are being made. The limited iterations is part of the appeal to me with Halios. I understand the sunburst would be different with ETA-date-gilt so that's not too bad but the abyss and pastel blue were already the most made in the last run and now even more will be out there with the unlimited pre-order. It's too bad but I am also happy those that have been waiting will get one. It is a good problem for Jason to tackle I suppose. And really chances of the world being flooded with Seaforths is slim. Still curious how it will all play out here.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Damn , Those Nimbus Grey and Bahamma YELLOW, just got more rare...to think I was contemplating selling mine...Oh well..Lol

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

So very tempted to get a no date blue sunburst sapphire as my bling watch, and leave my 12 hr abyss as the more practical "travelin' and stuffs" watch. But i'll have preferred the normal over the gilt any day.


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

The Gilt would make more sense on the Abyss, as it is closer to the black from series 1. I'm with you, boatswain, and would prefer the Sunburst to be issued without the Gilt. Even better would be the blue color of the Sunburst without the actual sunburst effect.


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Boatswain, your pics make me wish the Abyss had that sunburst texture! I think it would look awesome catching some light like your Sunburst Blue dial does.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*









Stowaway day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kanadicken (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> I think the sunburst with gilt would be too flashy for me. Not my cuppa.
> I can just manage the sunburst with chromed indices and hands.
> 
> I will also admit that as an owner of an abyss and sunburst blue that it is too bad more are being made. The limited iterations is part of the appeal to me with Halios. I understand the sunburst would be different with ETA-date-gilt so that's not too bad but the abyss and pastel blue were already the most made in the last run and now even more will be out there with the unlimited pre-order. It's too bad but I am also happy those that have been waiting will get one. It is a good problem for Jason to tackle I suppose. And really chances of the world being flooded with Seaforths is slim. Still curious how it will all play out here.
> ...


As a fellow Abyss owner I agree. I was hoping the "new" Abyss would at least get the Gilt so It'd be a bit different. Then maybe he could go with sunburst grey instead of redoing the blue (sounds like it's one or the other). Oh well, I'm guessing that even with the version I's and all the options, there's not more than 30, maybe 40 tops, Seaforths in all of europe.... Still it's nice to be ultra unique


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

The sunburst blue is very intriguing and varies greatly with lighting. So if you like a dial that is a bit of an enigma with lots of life, it's your watch. If you like consistent and rich go for the abyss. The tones of blue between them is somewhat similar with touch of green.

I often take pics of my sunburst in indirect subtle light as that is how I like it to look, but that is probably more the exception than the norm for it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> The sunburst blue is very intriguing and varies greatly with lighting.


I am completely fine with Jason reserving a watch of your choice for you in Series III. Your pics are fab *boatswain*, but am sure you knew that already


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Thanks!

If series 3s are getting handed out I would be going for the grey or the mystery Roldorf.

Let's see what comes up. I assume we will see renders before the preorder window.

Trying not to be lured in.


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

In case anyone is wondering about the Gilt sunburst blue it will be the same as the series 2 bronze tropiks. In other words it will be awesome!!


----------



## QuanDangle (Sep 14, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



poisonwazthecure said:


> In case anyone is wondering about the Gilt sunburst blue it will be the same as the series 2 bronze tropiks. In other words it will be awesome!!
> 
> View attachment 12933677
> View attachment 12933679


Wow that is pretty sweet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

^^^ Far too tempting.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Bahama yellow in the sun...I guess since bahama yellow is no longer produced it'll be somewhat rare 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



vexXed said:


> Very glad a more sensible pre-order is going ahead. There was no way in hell I was going to overpay scalpers so I'm happy to see that patience will pay off for those that actually want the watch to wear. This will also affect the prices of the current Seaforth's out there.
> 
> The return of the Sunburst blue dial is great as it's the colour I really wanted in the first place, but I'm not sure how the gilt will look on it. Would prefer the indices on the Abyss blue dial but hopefully we'll get some live shots before the pre-order opens.
> 
> ...


Nomos made a few watchesxwithe a blue dial and gilt indices and hands. Might be worth a Google search.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DanKoR0 (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I definitely don't need a second Seaforth, but I have to admit I'm pretty excited to see this (potential) orange dial.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I had a chance at the launch party to compare my series 1 blue sunburst with the same tropik bronze shown above (absolutely beautiful watch by the way, thanks for sharing!). Sadly i only got a pic of it alongside the abyss blue.

But..i did notice that the tropik sunburst blue was a different shade but also a much more subtle sunburst. Even in the awful lighting at the event i remember thinking i preferred the tropic's sunburst...but again i am a low key guy.


----------



## 94rsa (Dec 5, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Really regret not getting one when I had the chance!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Your chance comes again in about a week 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> I had a chance at the launch party to compare my series 1 blue sunburst with the same tropik bronze shown above (absolutely beautiful watch by the way, thanks for sharing!). Sadly i only got a pic of it alongside the abyss blue.
> 
> But..i did notice that the tropik sunburst blue was a different shade but also a much more subtle sunburst. Even in the awful lighting at the event i remember thinking i preferred the tropic's sunburst...but again i am a low key guy.


Interesting. I wonder how much the crystal plays into the dial perception. The tropikb has a higher dome than the seaforth. Makes the dial a little more subdued on the tropikb. Jason has told me on two occasions that the sunburst blue is the same as my tropikb. I wouldn't doubt there could be manufacturing differences as well.

Either way, I want a gilt sunburst blue seaforth!!! Hehe


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I have to go back and take another look at the language Jason posted, but was wondering if it would be fixed or sapphire for the sunburst blue gilt. Either would be stunning options. I already am done with steel bezels.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



poisonwazthecure said:


> In case anyone is wondering about the Gilt sunburst blue it will be the same as the series 2 bronze tropiks. In other words it will be awesome!!
> 
> View attachment 12933677
> View attachment 12933679


ah, a fellow subie driver


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Toothbras said:


> ah, a fellow subie driver


Wow what an eye! My 4th subie. Had a WRX then an STI before kids happened.


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Toothbras said:


> ah, a fellow subie driver


Ha. I thought the same when I saw that photo. Crosstrek here.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



MrDanno said:


> Ha. I thought the same when I saw that photo. Crosstrek here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I've always been a honda guy, our odyssey was my favorite to date, just so awesome with young kiddos. Then we went to company cars and I was given a legacy with eyesight..... oh my it might be the best invention for a vehicle in years! Just the speed up/ slow down cruise control is insanely great. Now I'm sold, we bought my wife a forester (for the extra room) and have been happy since!


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Toothbras said:


> I've always been a honda guy, our odyssey was my favorite to date, just so awesome with young kiddos. Then we went to company cars and I was given a legacy with eyesight..... oh my it might be the best invention for a vehicle in years! Just the speed up/ slow down cruise control is insanely great. Now I'm sold, we bought my wife a forester (for the extra room) and have been happy since!


My crosstrek has eyesight. It is great. I've also got a 15 Accord and no complaints there either. I know it will run forever.

To bring things back to watches, here's a photo of my seaforth!









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Does anyone know how to remove the bezel from the Seaforth? I like to keep mine pristine and the bracelet I have on mine has caused a few marks. I want to brush them out before going back to a strap but need to pop the bezel off to do it properly.


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



poisonwazthecure said:


> In case anyone is wondering about the Gilt sunburst blue it will be the same as the series 2 bronze tropiks. In other words it will be awesome!!
> 
> View attachment 12933677
> View attachment 12933679


I was worried that it might be a little too flashy, but you have convinced me otherwise.
I still want to wait to see what this Roldorf limited edition will be all about.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I've had a little more time with my sunburst series 1 today. The last few days I was missing wearing the abyss sapphire. However today seeing it during some more time in natural daylight helped me fall in love with it again and appreciate it for what it is and not as a comparison to the abyss sapphire. I'm still happy to be able to wear both. They feel different but complimentary.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbessinger12 (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'm excited to see what Jason has coming and I'm very intrigued by the boutique-only release for Roldorf... hoping for everyone that the coming pre-order works out well and doesn't cause an uproar in the community again. Overall, I personally don't think it was too big of a deal, but I can't imagine how difficult it was for Jason to handle/continue handling now with series III and beyond coming.

Any recommendations for leather straps for a nimbus/fixed combo? I love the rubber strap, but I'm really interested in getting a flat black leather strap without contrast stitching or the dual white stitches on the sides by the lugs. There's a nice black calfskin strap Hodinkee makes but they've been sold out for a while and I haven't been able to find anything else similar. Any ideas would be appreciated!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Still going with the series 1 sunburst after testing the power reserve of the series 2. 
40 hours after a day of wear. No problem there.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

is this a shot of possibly upcoming sunburst grey ?))

p.s. wearing my 12h abyss day and night, so can not say anything about power reserve



boatswain said:


> Still going with the series 1 sunburst after testing the power reserve of the series 2.
> 40 hours after a day of wear. No problem there.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Sadly no.

I realized it may cause confusion after posting it but it's the sunburst blue just in odd light.

But it may give an idea of the grey.

Here's a little more blueness 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Don't know if anyone else has noticed this phenomenon, but in many light situations, the hands and borders of the hour posts of my Abyss appear gilt instead of silver, which is their actual color.


----------



## BubbleFree (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I only noticed that the abyss dial is mostly grey and black. If you are lucky you get the blue. I guess I'll see more blue in the summer with the sun.










Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

luck of mine was when I received my Abyss on a frosty sunny day and my first impression was WOW

you know that first impression is incredibly important


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Great pic Bubblefree.

Thanks for posting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Summer can not come fast enough...


















"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Ok, dumb question; what exactly is the difference between the Seaforth and Tropik? I can see the bezel and dial are different, but aside from that what really differentiates the two?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Aside from the dial layout and bezel material you mentioned, They have different case shapes. The Seaforth is smaller and more angular in the case shape with a box crystal. Also tropics I believe used only BGW9 lume and the seaforths use C3. The tropic I think also used the 9015 movement.

Seaforth on top, tropik on the bottom.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Thanks for the info. Even though the pre-order is right around the corner, I'm still itching for a Halios and other models pop up at an affordable price over the current series II gougers.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I think the Tropik is a great watch. I would love to have one.

It's a little chubbier but has a lot of the same DNA. I am a fan BGW9 and ceramic bezels though so that may tip my opinion more than others.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> I think the Tropik is a great watch. I would love to have one.
> 
> It's a little chubbier but has a lot of the same DNA. I am a fan BGW9 and ceramic bezels though so that may tip my opinion more than others.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Tropik Bronze is one of the few bronze watches I've ever seen that caught my eye. Still not totally convinced, but it's a looker for sure!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I had a Tropik SS for a few years. This was when I could take my time and go to the website and order one.

I traveled the world with it. I eventually sold it but miss it every now and then. I'd like to compare it with the Seaforth.

Did the Tropik B ever come out with a stainless steel case or was it always brass? I never liked brass. All the talk about patina made me want to take out the Brasso and polish out the stains.....


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> I think the Tropik is a great watch. I would love to have one.
> 
> It's a little chubbier but has a lot of the same DNA. I am a fan BGW9 and ceramic bezels though so that may tip my opinion more than others.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey! I was the one wearing the Tropik B at the Seaforth launch event. Nice pic but I really should have positioned the watch the other way. Glad you're enjoying the Seaforth and great pics!



Tanjecterly said:


> I had a Tropik SS for a few years. This was when I could take my time and go to the website and order one.
> 
> I traveled the world with it. I eventually sold it but miss it every now and then. I'd like to compare it with the Seaforth.
> 
> Did the Tropik B ever come out with a stainless steel case or was it always brass? I never liked brass. All the talk about patina made me want to take out the Brasso and polish out the stains.....


I'm fairly certain the only Tropiks with fixed bezels were only of the bronze material. I kind of torn of the bronze - there are times that I appreciate the patina but other times it can appear dirty. I kept around only because of the gilt/sunburst blue/BGW9 but with the v3 Seaforth potentially having a gilt/sunburst option. Much to think about.

Has anyone with a bronze case take the patina off regularly or should the patina be cherished?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Hey! Nice to see you here as well! I enjoyed meeting you that night. As I recall you didn't get a series 2 that night...are you going for round 3??












HamnJam said:


> Hey! I was the one wearing the Tropik B at the Seaforth launch event. Nice pic but I really should have positioned the watch the other way. Glad you're enjoying the Seaforth and great pics!
> 
> I'm fairly certain the only Tropiks with fixed bezels were only of the bronze material. I kind of torn of the bronze - there are times that I appreciate the patina but other times it can appear dirty. I kept around only because of the gilt/sunburst blue/BGW9 but with the v3 Seaforth potentially having a gilt/sunburst option. Much to think about.
> 
> Has anyone with a bronze case take the patina off regularly or should the patina be cherished?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



RLextherobot said:


> The Tropik Bronze is one of the few bronze watches I've ever seen that caught my eye. Still not totally convinced, but it's a looker for sure!


I have to assume you've seen the bronze Black Bay Tudor Heritage? I think it and the Tropik look fantastic and I only just recently discovered Halios even made a bronze Tropik. Just awesome.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



elschiz said:


> I have to assume you've seen the bronze Black Bay Tudor Heritage? I think it and the Tropik look fantastic and I only just recently discovered Halios even made a bronze Tropik. Just awesome.


The bronze Black Bay is a beaut for sure, although I think what I like best is the use of numerals on the dial. I think my primary issue with bronze watch cases is how they like, well, brassy and a little cheap in some lights.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Gilty pleasures.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Hey! Nice to see you here as well! I enjoyed meeting you that night. As I recall you didn't get a series 2 that night...are you going for round 3??
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The announcement of a possible gilt with sunburst blue would be hard to ignore. I absolutely adore that dial/hands combo on my tropik b but I prefer the Seaforth case. A seaforth case with that combo would be really hard to ignore. If there was a GMT available for that combo - game over, I'm flipping like mad.

You in for a V3? =P


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I think I will hold out...but...if they do Abyss in no date with sapphire I could be tempted...I think the sunburst grey could be great and of course the Roldorf mystery...maybe if the sunburst grey is done with no date I could be tempted to trade my series 1 for it.

All that to say, probably not but I will follow closely. I don't think I could possibly have 3 seaforths so one of the new versions would have to be better than the sunburst series 1 or abyss sapphire 2 to my eyes. Possible but not likely.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BubbleFree (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Morning coffee is best served with a Seaforth.









Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'm not yet a member of the Halios club, but I'm hoping to be able to preorder this go-around. Sunburst blue with gilt, no bezel, and a date sounds like pretty much the perfect sports watch for me. Is it imperative that I stay up until 9pm pacific on Sunday to order, or will it be likely that I would be able to place a preorder on the following morning? I know the others sold out quickly, but do they sell in minutes or in days?

Loving the look of these, and the measurements look to be just about perfect.


----------



## BubbleFree (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I think Jason said that the preorder will be open for a week.

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## QuanDangle (Sep 14, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jfwund said:


> I'm not yet a member of the Halios club, but I'm hoping to be able to preorder this go-around. Sunburst blue with gilt, no bezel, and a date sounds like pretty much the perfect sports watch for me. Is it imperative that I stay up until 9pm pacific on Sunday to order, or will it be likely that I would be able to place a preorder on the following morning? I know the others sold out quickly, but do they sell in minutes or in days?
> 
> Loving the look of these, and the measurements look to be just about perfect.


Usually how preorders work you just have to commit and pay the deposit within the time frame that the person set. In this case, it's a week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

Just got a "moon dust" canvas from Dan Barr at RedRockStraps for my Abyss


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Grey looks nice with the abyss. Nice pairing there.

I should try the grey leather that came with it for an extended run.

Pardon the recycled pics.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Can someone more tech-minded than myself help me figure out why my pictures are being rotated 90 degrees left when I attach them to my posts? Pictures were taken with S7 Edge with Android (Nougat) and appear with the correct orientation in the Gallery on my phone. But when I attach them to a post, they are rotated. Hm.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



BubbleFree said:


> Morning coffee is best served with a Seaforth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Agreed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



CHJ001 said:


> Just got a "moon dust" canvas from Dan Barr at RedRockStraps for my Abyss


That looks sick! Can't wait for the grey canvas I ordered from Anatolia Straps to arrive!


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Been quite lazy on the strap changes ie haven't swapped it since going on the Halios brown leather from the rubber both excellent Straps ,

definitely my favourite Halios to date so much so that I'm going to be preordering the pastel fixed bezel and I swore I'd never own two of the same watch again , would love to see samples of the new orange I think it's sure to be a stunner but three Seaforths I think could be pushing it 
I think I can safely say this is a collection staple


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

All right guys, here is a very viable bracelet option that literally fits with no modifications and fits well!









It's is from an Invicta I had bought for my son and typical Invicta the battery was dead upon arrival, so I had to take the bracelet off to get to replace the battery...and once again I figured to give it a try. Fits like a glove and is a decent brushed bracelet.

It is from an Invicta 9400 Specialty GMT. Someone here is selling the white dial version for $60 OBRO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jlawjj said:


> All right guys, here is a very viable bracelet option that literally fits with no modifications and fits well!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that does look perfect.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Those were the first pics of a Seaforth on a bracelet that have tempted me. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



JLS36 said:


> Wow that does look perfect.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Except for seeing "Invicta". Sorry. Can't do that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Michael Day said:


> Except for seeing "Invicta". Sorry. Can't do that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


True but you can change that, which i would the end links seem to fit quite well.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



CHJ001 said:


> Can someone more tech-minded than myself help me figure out why my pictures are being rotated 90 degrees left when I attach them to my posts? Pictures were taken with S7 Edge with Android (Nougat) and appear with the correct orientation in the Gallery on my phone. But when I attach them to a post, they are rotated. Hm.


Open them in a photo editing program. Rotate 90 degrees, save. Then rotate back and save again. Should fix it.

Its something to do with the file remembering the camera orientation.


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jgibbs3 said:


> Open them in a photo editing program. Rotate 90 degrees, save. Then rotate back and save again. Should fix it.
> 
> Its something to do with the file remembering the camera orientation.


Thanks, that seems to work, but it's a real pain if I have to do that everytime I want to post a photo.


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



JLS36 said:


> True but you can change that, which i would the end links seem to fit quite well.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I have a bracelet from an invicta (8026?) sub "homage" and the end links did not fit as well as what you show. What was the donor watch?


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



poisonwazthecure said:


> I have a bracelet from an invicta (8026?) sub "homage" and the end links did not fit as well as what you show. What was the donor watch?





Jlawjj said:


> It is from an Invicta 9400 Specialty GMT. Someone here is selling the white dial version for $60 OBRO.


^


----------



## Jake West (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jlawjj said:


> All right guys, here is a very viable bracelet option that literally fits with no modifications and fits well!
> 
> It is from an Invicta 9400 Specialty GMT. Someone here is selling the white dial version for $60 OBRO.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw that listing but figured for $15 more I'd buy a new one from Amazon. Ordered one, will change out the clasp and update with pix once it arrives. I'll put a Nato on the Invicta and give it to one of my nephews.

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Thanks for sharing this!Looks like the 9400 will be running OOS very soon.
Tempting to pick this up even before Series III is launched.

Oh and I think it is possible to change the clasp, just in case some members do not want the "Invicta" screaming in their faces.



Jlawjj said:


> All right guys, here is a very viable bracelet option that literally fits with no modifications and fits well!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



CHJ001 said:


> Thanks, that seems to work, but it's a real pain if I have to do that everytime I want to post a photo.


Huge pain, but that is the only way I know how to fix it. Anyone else is free to chime in if they know a better way.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*










Well it's coming up on a week since I switched to the series 1 sunburst from the series 2 abyss sapphire. I am glad I wore it for several days straight as I just love it! The final straw in a positive sense was staring at it through a 3 hour late night meeting. It's really mesmerizing how it changes and plays with light. I really missed the abyss at first and since I knew that the abyss was in the works before I got my sunburst I always slightly begrudged the the lively sunburst dial as I wanted darker and richer.

However now that I am fortunate to have both I really appreciate the active and mysterious sunburst, its really stunning and unique colour with a touch of steely green in it (tough to capture), it's a great counterpoint and compliment to the steady deep abyss. So I will be sticking with both as I definitely now appreciate what each brings. Crazy as I thought I would just choose 1. I guess I am a WIS now truly owning two variants of the same model.










Big fan of the rubber too after a weeks wear and will probably swap it to the abyss sapphire this weekend and try that for an extended run. It pairs really nice with the steel bezel I think.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

Boatswain---I'm seriously considering a pre order of the sunburst. I just wish it was without the Gilt. Don't know if they'll offer the sapphire bezel with the sunburst, but I'm leaning towards the 12-hour in any case.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I think the sunburst will work best with the steel bezels. The sunburst needs to play off the brushed steel surfaces.

-------

I have had several people asking me to compare the blue sunburst to the abyss. 
After thinking about it for a while this is the best I could come up with....



















Vs



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

Plus it would be great if Jason ditch the other straps and offered a second rubber strap. Perhaps for the sunburst and the abyss, one black strap and one blue strap.


----------



## nm2068 (Jan 21, 2018)

Boatswain - I too have two variants of the same watch. I have the series II in abyss/stainless diver and the pastel/sapphire diver. I love them both, ain't gonna lie! Which to wear..... 1st world problems.


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Finally got a somewhat sunny day to take some pics with the Nomos strap. The color matches well in most lighting conditions but you can see here, in direct and bright sunlight how blue the Halios dial appears vs the relative black/blue fabric strap.





















I love it thought. Super comfortable strap. Love that it doesn't pass under the case like a nato.

I might buy the NOMOS buckle at some point. The strap only has one keeper, due to the design of that buckle.









NOMOS also makes a light gray version of this strap and I'd be interested to see it on the Nimbus Seaforth.

*sorry for giant and blurry pics


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Tried to do a mock up of how the sunburst blue + gilt final product might look like. I'd say it's looking pretty sweet actually. Picture belongs to Worn & Wound.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

great mock up. Looks better with the sapphire bezel than i expected. Well done.


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Nice one! I had a hard time trying to picture how the gilt would look on the sunburst blue. Still undecided though!

Gilt comes across as a bit flashy. Hmmm.. maybe stick with Abyss instead?


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I still can't picture if the new Gilt/Blue Sunburst would look better on the Blue Abyss Sapphire or the Black Sapphire Bezel.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Here's my dilemma. I already have an Abyss with the S/S dive bezel. I really love it and it's so damned accurate, I can't ever imagine parting with it. But I really would like to try the Sunburst blue if Jason offers it. So do I go with a Sapphire bezel because it would provide the greatest contrast from the Abyss/steel bezel combo? However, the 41mm case is at the high end of what I'm comfortable with size-wise and I believe that the combination of a dark dial with the dark Sapphire bezel makes the watch appear larger than does the dark dial with the lighter S/S bezel. Plus, I've regretted not getting the 12-hr bezel for my Abyss. What's a person to do?


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Right now we do not know if there will be blue sunburst gilt model or a grey sunburst one (or other). 
Gilt sunburst blue may be a bit colorful at some moments , which is not bad, but not the same as Abyss calmness. In fact it will be extremely beautiful and full of life, depends if you agree to have that amount of life all the time.

On the bezel - I am pretty sure you better do not go with sapphire bezel if you do not want to think "stainless would be perfect here'' in future. And yes, 12H bezel is great.

Accuracy wise - mine is gaining a bit , slower when crown up at night and a bit faster on the wrist. I would say in common it is +2 +3 a day, which is good . 
I would not refuse to have accuracy that you've talked about on yours. May be I will regulate it later to have possibly absolutely perfect timing))
Saw here that Miyota 90s5 is more accurate than 2824-2 only couple weeks ago and checked when received my Abyss. My previous first generation lost and gained the way I did not care about perfect timing at all) 
In terms of quality 2 gen is slightly better here and there, I will make another post about this.

So.. 
Writing these things I describe all great combinations of this watch - any of them is good. We need to enjoy what we have, may be take some time to calm on the things you are worried about now!


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

s.z +2 or +3 is very, very good. You should be very happy with that. Of my four watches, that would be the 2d most accurate. But my Abyss has lost just 1 second over the past 2 weeks mostly on my wrist since I wear it 23.75 hours a day. I only take it off to shower in the morning.


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

And my Series 1 reached new owner in Europe this week. 
0 import tax, shipped in 3 days, this watch carries luck ))

 My best wishes for them both !!!


----------



## PMadden (Jun 23, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



thejollywatcher said:


> My Gen 1 now has very fine company.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok. Now you are just showing off!  Beautiful!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Wearing my series 1 today for my fathers birthday. He has a series 1 sunburst fixie that we got him for his retirement. It's fun to share a special watch with a special person. Hopefully he is wearing his today at a birthday lunch and I can share some pics.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

Boatswain, love the pics. It solidifies my decision to get the sunburst if Jason includes it in the pre-order


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

A dive watch in a dive bar 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Does Halios announce anywhere when the pre-orders will start other than website journal section?


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



skylinegtr_34 said:


> Does Halios announce anywhere when the pre-orders will start other than website journal section?


His Instagram and the Journal section of his website I find to be the most reliable.
He said to wait for an announcement on Sunday.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Spunwell said:


>


Rather nice capture, must be twilight.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PeteInNYC (May 9, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



mbessinger12 said:


> I'm excited to see what Jason has coming and I'm very intrigued by the boutique-only release for Roldorf... hoping for everyone that the coming pre-order works out well and doesn't cause an uproar in the community again. Overall, I personally don't think it was too big of a deal, but I can't imagine how difficult it was for Jason to handle/continue handling now with series III and beyond coming.
> 
> Any recommendations for leather straps for a nimbus/fixed combo? I love the rubber strap, but I'm really interested in getting a flat black leather strap without contrast stitching or the dual white stitches on the sides by the lugs. There's a nice black calfskin strap Hodinkee makes but they've been sold out for a while and I haven't been able to find anything else similar. Any ideas would be appreciated!


The Analog/Shift guys just released a bunch of straps that would probably work well. Also worth checking out Crown & Buckle.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



JLS36 said:


> Rather nice capture, must be twilight.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Indeed just before six


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

With the excitement of a possible new sunburst blue version I thought I should post a couple pics of it in what I consider the least flattering light to my eyes. As I have said before I love it in indirect light. In direct sunlight you get a thin curved line of bright blue and the rest of the dial turns a slightly muddy looking brownish green blue. It's a little odd and surprising if you aren't prepared for it.

I have tried to take pics that show that here with out any editing.





































Pretty different than the pics I usually show in other more flattering lights. But as direct sun is a condition it will be in a lot I thought it may be helpful to some to see.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> With the excitement of a possible new sunburst blue version I thought I should post a couple pics of it in what I consider the least flattering light to my eyes. As I have said before I love it in indirect light. In direct sunlight you get a thin curved line of bright blue and the rest of the dial turns a slightly muddy looking brownish green blue. It's a little odd and surprising if you aren't prepared for it.
> 
> I have tried to take pics that show that here with out any editing.
> 
> ...


My experience exactly. I believe most modern sunburst dials display this thin bright line in direct sunlight, sadly.

Interestingly my 1973 Seiko Lordmatic does not. It retains the same look that it and the Seaforth have in indirect light even when in direct light. Don't know why, but it's much nicer. I even started a thread about this some time ago.

Another case of "they don't make them like they used to". 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I have a couple other watches around at the moment with sunburst,some i own (deep blue sea quest 1000, tissot pr50) and a couple others in for reviews (several Zelos, Pantor Sea lion). The sea forth is definitely the most active of the lot. The others are much more subtle. What i find this creates is in the other watches in indirect light or darker situations the dials just appear a gloss to semi gloss dark colour with the no apparent sunburst but in direct light they will get a fine even sunburst with no rays. With the seaforth it is almost inverse, where it shows that fine subtle even sunburst sunburst in low light similar to what the other show in direct light and then in direct light the finish described and shown above.

If it is at all helpful or if someone is just curious let me know and i can try to do some comparison pics with the various sunbursts.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*










Back to the series 2.

Peeled off the rubber that the series 1 was borrowing. I think the rubber works fantastically with the steel rotating bezels. It is also really good and of course incredibly comfortable on the series 2. I just think the visually heavier sapphire bezeled version benefits from a non tapering 20mm strap especially one that eliminates the lug gaps, NATO, RAF, perlon etc...
I haven't worn the rubber though for extended period on the abyss sapphire so I will give it a go this week and see if my thoughts change. Don't get me wrong though, the rubber on the sapphire is still a very good pairing, just not sure if it will be my ideal.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

Boatswain---What is that in the background of the last picture---a mountain or a molehill?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Locally it has the prefix "mount" but I wouldn't call it really a mountain just a big hill. You can ride a a bike up it in 20-30 minutes. Steep and gruelling but not a real mountain. I took the picture from the top of another local "mount" that is maybe half its size.

Also since my mother taught me never to go anywhere empty handed...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kinyik (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Lol no offence to anyone on this forum, while I do love the watches, Jason doesn't seem to be a very time conscious person, no pun intended. I've been noticing that he misses timelines quite abit, what happened to the Sunday pre-order opening anyways.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



kinyik said:


> Lol no offence to anyone on this forum, while I do love the watches, Jason doesn't seem to be a very time conscious person, no pun intended. I've been noticing that he misses timelines quite abit, what happened to the Sunday pre-order opening anyways.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here is a comment he left on his Instagram

"sorry bros, I might not have been clear enough. I will post an update on the Journal tonight but pre-orders won't open up quite yet. Nothing to wait up for, you can read the post tomorrow!"


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Also as a TL;DR for his blog post.

Orange, Pastel Blue, and Sunburst Grey are good to go. The Abyss Blue might be changed to be a lighter shade of blue.
Roldorf Special will have Arabic Numerals, no date, and an ETA 2892-A2 Movement.
True no date option is in the works. Official Pre-Order Date will be *THURSDAY, MARCH 8TH
*Mockups of each variant will be available when the pre-order begins. You won't need to worry about anything being sold out.

I feel a little sad about the Sunburst Blue+Gilt option not being available since I was looking forward to it.
I would have been a little more enthusiastic about the Sunburst Grey if I didn't already have a watch like that.
I would still be interested in an Abyss Blue whether or not it stays the same or if it changes to a more noticeable blue.


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Sunburst grey or lighter than abyss blue with sapphire seems tempting to me personally.


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Aaaaand another disappointment with the gilt sunburst blue being yanked.

I swear this brand exists just to disappoint me over and over.

Still gonna get one tho.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> I have a couple other watches around at the moment with sunburst,some i own (deep blue sea quest 1000, tissot pr50) and a couple others in for reviews (several Zelos, Pantor Sea lion).
> 
> If it is at all helpful or if someone is just curious let me know and i can try to do some comparison pics with the various sunbursts.


Yes please. 

My Seiko Lordmatic displays a nice fan shaped sunburst in direct *and* indirect lighting. Don't know what they did back then that they can't do today...

Will post some pics tomorrow.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Disappointed that the sunburst blue won't be an option. I'll have to see what the "lighter than abyss" looks like before making any decisions...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

I'm ecstatic that Jason is going the true blue route. I have an Abyss and while I really like it, it is just too dark for my taste. And boatswain has demonstrated that the Sunburst blue has its flaws as well. I'd like to see a deep, rich blue in direct sunlight rather than a blue streak on a muddy gray disc. Jason didn't mention whether the new, true blue would have Gilt, but my vote is for not Gilty.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Do you guys think the sunburst grey will be similar to Rolex Rhodium dial?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Well as sunburst blue and abyss blue owner this news makes me happy!

As I have mentioned before one of the best things about HALIOS is the tweaks in iterations/series to maintain some value and uniqueness to each piece and run. So I for one am pleased that new colours with hopefully a lighter abyss allow those who have seaforths already to have something unique.

I suppose apologies to those with the pastel though as that will now be a very popular and produced colour after its initial scant ness in series 1.

I am sure the lighter abyss will look great as well as the grey. Halios does colour so well that for those that love orange I am sure it will be great too.

I am also thankful the Roldorf version will have Arabic numbers - easy to resist now. Not a big fan in general and the dial layout of the Seaforth as is is a big draw for me. That said I am sure it will still be beautiful, just likely not to my tastes.

I guess all will be revealed this week!










Some lume inspections from last night.



















PS. I will try to do those sunburst comparisons if I have good light to work with after work today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

The name for the new color replacing Bahama Yellow should be "Orange You Glad I'm Not Yellow!"


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



ConfusedOne said:


> Roldorf Special will have Arabic Numerals, no date, and an ETA 2892-A2 Movement.


This sounds different enough to the other Seaforths to be worth doubling up in the collection... Curious about the movement as my understanding is the 2892 is often used as a base for a chronograph.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

The 2892 is often regarded as a step up from the 2824 and yes is used as a base module for many movements.

I have one in my OT500. It is very smooth, accurate and nicely finished. I can tell just by handwinding it that it is a nice movement.

I am not a movement elitist and not sure if I would pay extra for a 2892 but if one came my way at a good price (like the ot500) I would be very happy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

For the sake of my finances, I hope the Roldorf Edition isn't amazing.


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'm going back to Capri in September and will hopefully be taking along the new blue Seaforth with a 12-hr bezel as a faux GMT. My suggestion for the name of this variation is appropriately Grotto.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jgibbs3 said:


> For the sake of my finances, I hope the Roldorf Edition isn't amazing.


Tell me about it. If it's really really nice I'll have to make the choice between doubling up or letting go of my Series II, and honestly the former is much more likely than the latter.


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Locked and loaded to order a pastel blue with 12 hr bezel. I seem to be in the minority that prefers the date.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



CHJ001 said:


> I'm going back to Capri in September and will hopefully be taking along the new blue Seaforth with a 12-hr bezel as a faux GMT. My suggestion for the name of this variation is appropriately Grotto.


I already like that. Grotto blue.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Wow neat announcement! REally excited to see the Rodolf collaboration - the only other numeral Halios I've seen is the black dial Tropik B.

A bit disappointment over the decision for grey instead of the gilt but probably enough blues in the seaforth line-up so the grey seems be better justified.
I'm toying with the idea of adding a fixed blue GMT to my gen 1 pastel w/ diver bezel. Two seaforths too excessive in a collection?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Nope!

Disclaimer: the speaker of the statement above owns 2 seaforths and cannot be held as objective in regards to the issue of multiple Seaforth ownership.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nm2068 (Jan 21, 2018)

^^^^^ what he said!!!!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

^^^ what he said as well!


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Nope!
> 
> Disclaimer: the speaker of the statement above owns 2 seaforths and cannot be held as objective in regards to the issue of multiple Seaforth ownership.


Enabler!


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Really excited to see orange. That's a gap I've been looking to fill with something other than a seiko. Though an orange turtle would be pretty sweet.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



RLextherobot said:


> Enabler!


I have been enabled so many times around here I thought I better return the favour. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Earl Grey said:


> Yes please.
> 
> My Seiko Lordmatic displays a nice fan shaped sunburst in direct *and* indirect lighting. Don't know what they did back then that they can't do today...
> 
> ...


Overcast here so this is indoors and overcast. All pics taken at the same time in the same light with no editing. To my eye the Seaforth is easily the most "activated" in this soft light. Note the two Zelos watches have a radial pattern so they are a bit different. If I get sunlight and people are interested I can do another comparison.























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

I'm not sure why Jason is rushing into the pre-order phase. I think he should have posted the various options available in advance of the pre-order. Give people a week or two to mull over the various choices. I think he's going to get a lot of people rushing to get their pre-order in and then changing their minds as to exactly what they wanted.

And by the way does anyone know what time the pre-order will go live on Thursday. He may have said somewhere what the time is but I can't find it.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I think it's less of a big deal this time around though as there will be at least a week to decide before it closes for preorder. That should be plenty of time to decide I imagine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

I also worry that there will be only mock-ups and not actual watches for some of the new colors. I could be wrong, but wasn't the mockup for the gray watch much darker than what it resulted in?? It's tough enough to judge the colors when you're looking at a picture of an actual production model such as was the case with the abyss. In real life it turned out to be much darker than what it appeared in the pictures.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Thats true.

However due to the rabid response to series 2 i think Jason has decided to go with getting a pre-order up prior to prototypes being done to satisfy the um..challenging...response to the last release. I think only renders will be shown for the pre-order. This is no doubt one factor in why he wasn't doing pre-orders before. You see the watch you want order it and it shows up shortly there after. No need to worry about things changing in production. However the seaforth has a strong track record now and i am sure the renders will be very close. This is the other side of the coin to the pre-order game though and why there is always some risk to that route.

I have pre-ordered watches in the past from brands i trust and been for the most part pleased with the results.

Opinions will vary on the merits of pre-orders though.


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Ok, I'm trying to stay on top of this as I do not want to miss my opportunity for a Halios, so I've read the Journal, a few comments on his site, and the comments here.

So is it safe to say gilt is not an option? For clarification gilt means the indexes are gold, which probably meant gold hands to match right? Really do hope Abyss makes a return, as my first option would be that with sapphire. Having said that I'm curious about the Roldorf Edition and the gilt grey.

Just putting this out there, if the pre-order drops and someone is looking to offload an Abyss Sapphire, because of an incoming new release.... I'll be more than happy to step up lol.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Yup, gilt=gold.

I don't believe there is a gilt option coming. I think the grey is a sunburst dial but the hands and indices will be chrome.

I don't think anyone will miss out this time as it's an open ended pre order starting Thursday and remaining open at least a week.

Hope that helps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Appreciate it, and I think you're right about anyone missing out. Only meant if Abyss Sapphire really doesn't make a come back I'll be keeping an eye out for one in case someone needs to make room for a newly purchased pre-order unit. Fingers crossed.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

There was way too much hype surrounding the release of V2!


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I hope the abyss comes back. I'll likely let my nimbus grey go if it does.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I am glad he is doing preorder and he is not even asking for full amount. Pastel blue 12 hour bezel date over here(until i see the others), maybe i go grey instead. I dont know why but I dont like the different color seaforth on the abyss and nimbus grey, hoping he doesnt do that on the new versions


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*










"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Looks like Jason may be caving in to the pro-Abyss crowd based on his IG posts. Don't know where that would leave the lighter, true blue that he had planned.


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

This color is tasty ! Always perfect with colors about Seaforth..

To Jason or guys requesting to keep Abyss Blue as it is in website comments - if you have not seen it in person, you may be surprised (hopefully not disappointed) how dark and black it looks most of the time. The color is there , but you will not see it, Jason will do you a favor if he does it a bit lighter and more blue. Believe me I've had Black one and now have the Abyss.


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



CHJ001 said:


> Looks like Jason may be caving in to the pro-Abyss crowd based on his IG posts. Don't know where that would leave the lighter, true blue that he had planned.


That's too bad. Maybe in a future run?

On the bright side, if true that will be good for my wallet...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Sad to see the Bahama yellow won't return. 
Like the orange but not 100% on it. Maybe after we see more pics of it.

Interesting to see he'll offer both date and No Date Options. That and the Preorer... man he's really trying to make everyone happy 
With the yellow not coming back this go around, but maybe next time I'll have to decide whether to wait further or get a blue ?


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



dpage said:


> There was way too much hype surrounding the release of V2!


Agree. But justified given how long they lasted.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Will this be available with black sapphire bezel?









Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## will16 (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Not digging the orange. Liked the yellow much more.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Dang. No date ETA coming.

The only thing better than my abyss sapphire with date may be an abyss sapphire no date...

...or a sunburst grey no date dive bezel...

...or a sunburst grey no date sapphire bezel...

Umm...there's going to be a lot of options in series 3...

...must resist...

I wonder if a sunburst grey would tempt me to sell my sunburst blue...?

Curse you versatile Seaforth!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I LOVE orange dials, and I LOVE the colored dials on the Seaforth (Pastel & yellow). But for some reason I'm not vibing the orange on the seaforth. So I guess ill be getting the grey sunburts or the pastel


----------



## QuanDangle (Sep 14, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

The Syracuse fan in me really wants that orange. The logical side of me really wants the sunburst grey. And the kid in me really wants the pastel blue.

I hate me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Man, I love the Bahama Yellow, but if it were no-Date I would love it maybe a little more.


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Does anyone know if the no date dials for the series III will have a phantom click?
I heard Jason talk about finding a no date movement, but it might just be me imagining things.
If so I will just stick with getting one with a date window.


----------



## QuanDangle (Sep 14, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



ConfusedOne said:


> Does anyone know if the no date dials for the series III will have a phantom click?
> I heard Jason talk about finding a no date movement, but it might just be me imagining things.
> If so I will just stick with getting one with a date window.


"For the better part of a year, I had been searching to no avail for a source for an ETA part to do a no-date modification, but thanks to a tip from Matt Cook of A.M. Cook Watches, a true no date option is in the works. More info to come."

Mentioned in his blog post, and it sounds like he's excited about a non-phantom click being produceable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I've never owned a Halios but maybe with the pre-order I might get one...I hope the orange is a deep, rich orange...if it's too pale I'll check out the deep blue..

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

boatswain said:


> The only thing better than my abyss sapphire with date may be an abyss sapphire no date...


I'm tempted to get a no date sapphire as well for my second C4th. Do you mind if I ask how does the sapphire feels like on the wrist compared to the steel bezel? Chunkier/thicker/heftier or comparable?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



deepfriedicecubes said:


> I'm tempted to get a no date sapphire as well for my second C4th. Do you mind if I ask how does the sapphire feels like on the wrist compared to the steel bezel? Chunkier/thicker/heftier or comparable?


I can perceive a difference. It is chunkier and thicker.

The bezel edge being thicker and flat across the top is a noticeable difference to slim edges sloping steel bezel

But...the sapphire is still a slim watch overall. 
Just not quite as much as the steel. 
I like that the crystal is more subtle on the sapphire bezel though.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I miss my Seaforth


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> I can perceive a difference. It is chunkier and thicker.
> 
> The bezel edge being thicker and flat across the top is a noticeable difference to slim edges sloping steel bezel
> 
> ...


Lovely pics. My wallet is crying in fear. Too bad sunburst grey gilt isn't a thing. :-d


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> I miss my Seaforth


You'll be back!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> You'll be back!


Yeah 
As soon as i can grab one at a normal price. 
But not sure which. I loved that yellow but did blue too


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> Yeah
> As soon as i can grab one at a normal price.
> But not sure which. I loved that yellow but did blue too


Well I should think this preorder will satiate the demand and market and prices should plunge. Good thing i wasn't planning on selling.

Which blue do you prefer? I recall you really liked the sunburst.

Oh yes and some of today's pics...




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Well I should think this preorder will satiate the demand and market and prices should plunge. Good thing i wasn't planning on selling.
> 
> Which blue do you prefer? I recall you really liked the sunburst.
> 
> ...


It will and especially with no dates coming back the gen 1 won't be as "special" or rare. 
I like both blue, well I owned the sunburst blue and loved that one. I like the Abyss blue on photos though I'm concerned it doesn't look blue most of the time in real life


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

thanks for the post. also wondering how the bezel models wear vs. the 'fixies' (no bezel) - like sleek watches.



boatswain said:


> I can perceive a difference. It is chunkier and thicker.
> 
> The bezel edge being thicker and flat across the top is a noticeable difference to slim edges sloping steel bezel
> 
> ...


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> It will and especially with no dates coming back the gen 1 won't be as "special" or rare.
> I like both blue, well I owned the sunburst blue and loved that one. I like the Abyss blue on photos though I'm concerned it doesn't look blue most of the time in real life


this may actually work as i have an oris artix 39mm in blue that does the 'blue' job very well and looks similar to a seaforth - an abyss that looks closer to black most of the time could work well with long sleeve shirts, at work, etc.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> It will and especially with no dates coming back the gen 1 won't be as "special" or rare.
> I like both blue, well I owned the sunburst blue and loved that one. I like the Abyss blue on photos though I'm concerned it doesn't look blue most of the time in real life


Agreed.

However I find I can see the blue better in real life then in pictures when it appears more black.

If you like I can try to go through my pics for the most representative of the abyss in different lights. Or maybe try taking photos alongside a black dial. I don't think I have a black that is that glossy or rich though for a true apples to apples comparison.

I like the inky navy colour though, a lot.

You've helped me a lot in the past so I am more than happy to help if you need anything.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

With the sunburst blue a no-go and a true-blue-not-abyss-blue possibly canned, I can't believe this but it looks like I'm not getting a seaforth...on purpose. Still hoping though.


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

househalfman said:


> With the sunburst blue a no-go and a true-blue-not-abyss-blue possibly canned, I can't believe this but it looks like I'm not getting a seaforth...on purpose. Still hoping though.


I'm waiting till the blue is finalized to decide, but so far, I think I'm holding on until series 4. I'm actually a big fan of more "traditional" colors and my current abyss blue is perfect for me in the sense that the perceived blackness from afar matches a lot of straps and outfit, but upon closer look, the blue reveals itself. Sunburst grey would be perfect with a touch of gold from the gilt, but without it, I figured it would look like someone put a white and black filter on a sunburst blue.


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Not digging the orange.
I think Bahama Yellow was a better color and I'm surprised it's not coming back, but I'm sure Jason has good reasoning behind the decision.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkGT900 (Mar 6, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

There's a store in my local area that won't buy and resell many second hand mid-tier swiss brands, but are happy to take Halios, Ginault and OWC - he thinks they hold better resale and the value compared to many swiss brands means they are easier for him to sell.

Sent from my SM-N910U using Tapatalk


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I keep going back and forth between steel diver bezel and the sapphire bezel. For those who have had experience with a steel bezel, have you come to discover that it scratches any easier as compared to say a sapphire or ceramic bezel insert?


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I feel that the Bahama Yellow was the runaway star of the show in the second batch, and this is coming from a guy who picked up a Pastel. Yes, the Abyss was logically the safe choice, and has many fans (also more than a few detractors), but the yellow had all of the appeal of the Pastel from the first run. I'm a little surprised that Jason decided to abandon it, considering that it probably had a smaller production, along with the Nimbus Gray, compared to the two blues. The orange just doesn't work for me on this watch. Looks great on Doxa and more EDC-themed brands like Raven. To me, the orange is a little too harsh when paired with the black borders on the lume and black bezel numbers. Take a page from Nomos, and get rid of the black trim, and maybe it works.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



1165dvd said:


> I feel that the Bahama Yellow was the runaway star of the show in the second batch, and this is coming from a guy who picked up a Pastel. Yes, the Abyss was logically the safe choice, and has many fans (also more than a few detractors), but the yellow had all of the appeal of the Pastel from the first run. I'm a little surprised that Jason decided to abandon it, considering that it probably had a smaller production, along with the Nimbus Gray, compared to the two blues. The orange just doesn't work for me on this watch. Looks great on Doxa and more EDC-themed brands like Raven. To me, the orange is a little too harsh when paired with the black borders on the lume and black bezel numbers. Take a page from Nomos, and get rid of the black trim, and maybe it works.


Funny....I like the black trim...in fact it's one of the reasons I like the orange version...lol...I guess to each his own

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



cdonald said:


> I keep going back and forth between steel diver bezel and the sapphire bezel. For those who have had experience with a steel bezel, have you come to discover that it scratches any easier as compared to say a sapphire or ceramic bezel insert?


I would imagine the sapphire would be more resistant to scratches than the steel bezel but the sapphire having the possibility of cracking. Case in point, I have made a slight mark on the steel bezel. I dont think I have ever been able to scratch a sapphire before tho.



1165dvd said:


> I feel that the Bahama Yellow was the runaway star of the show in the second batch, and this is coming from a guy who picked up a Pastel. Yes, the Abyss was logically the safe choice, and has many fans (also more than a few detractors), but the yellow had all of the appeal of the Pastel from the first run. I'm a little surprised that Jason decided to abandon it, considering that it probably had a smaller production, along with the Nimbus Gray, compared to the two blues. The orange just doesn't work for me on this watch. Looks great on Doxa and more EDC-themed brands like Raven. To me, the orange is a little too harsh when paired with the black borders on the lume and black bezel numbers. Take a page from Nomos, and get rid of the black trim, and maybe it works.


I do really like the way the PVD black hands play with the bright colours (pastel, orange, yellow). Almost a monochrome look? I don't think steel hands would look the part with the bright colours.

Obviously, this is all my opinion.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Who thinks a fixed bezel abyss blue could pass as a "GADA" style watch?


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Strmwatch said:


> Who thinks a fixed bezel abyss blue could pass as a "GADA" style watch?


Awesome that you bring this up as I'm in the process of flipping a portion of my collection for a "GADA" style watch.

I think a fixed dark coloured (abyss/black) seaforth is pretty close. Personally, I would prefer my "GADA" to be smaller ~38mm and with numerals as I find numerals to be more legible and 38mm is easy to wear (small wristed here tho).


----------



## MarkGT900 (Mar 6, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> Sad to see the Bahama yellow won't return.
> Like the orange but not 100% on it. Maybe after we see more pics of it.
> 
> Interesting to see he'll offer both date and No Date Options. That and the Preorer... man he's really trying to make everyone happy
> With the yellow not coming back this go around, but maybe next time I'll have to decide whether to wait further or get a blue ?


The moto is hoping there is something for everybody rigbt ? Jason is a true cult leader in this biz lol

Sent from my SM-N910U using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Newest post:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



dsquared24 said:


> Newest post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh heck yeah  sign me up. I have a canvas that's rock this


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Liking that sunburst grey dial. Looks like a Rolex Rhodium dial...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## QuanDangle (Sep 14, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Oh man, that's exactly what I'll be getting. Love that grey sunburst. The DLC case is quite intriguing as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## QuanDangle (Sep 14, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Also it looks like in a comment he is already done with Abyss and Nimbus dials for the GMT.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Hmmm.

Looks great and quite dark. I'd love to see the render of it with a steel or sapphire bezel. It looks too homogenous with the DLC for me.

I thought the grey may have been to bland with the SS bezels. Now though, this dial with a steel dive bezel may be 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

That grey sunburst reminds me of my own Rolex!
Works quite well in direct sunlight.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Jeep99dad said:


> Oh heck yeah  sign me up. I have a canvas that's rock this


I'm liking the dial, but if I pull the trigger I'm going stainless fixed for that "gada" look.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I guess it will look like the Laguna. Jason said on IG that would be a close reference.



















Super tempting with a steel dive bezel ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> I guess it will look like the Laguna. Jason said on IG that would be a close reference.
> 
> Super tempting with a steel dive bezel 廊
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it. Can't wait to see what the SS fixie with the grey dial looks like. That would be my preferred combo.


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Big fan of the Rhodium Oyster Perpetual. For a fraction of the price, I'll have the a fantastic watch with the same vibe. I'm in on this, most likely with the DLC. Fixed bezel for sure.


----------



## warren182 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Seaforth on the bracelet from my oris 65. Not perfect, but not bad.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Jason does it again. It looks like I'll be in for a third C4. Sunburst grey fixed. Or.... the steel bezel might look good, too. Hmm.

I wonder what variant of blue he's going to introduce this time around? If so, life is going to be complicated.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*



1165dvd said:


> Big fan of the Rhodium Oyster Perpetual. For a fraction of the price, I'll have the a fantastic watch with the same vibe. I'm in on this, most likely with the DLC. Fixed bezel for sure.





















The grey with all steel may not be too bland after all...super class.

Anyone want buy a blue sunburst??

Argh resist Boatswain resist!

(By the way I think the Seaforth dial layout is better than that Rolex)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


>


I got to handle the grey sunburst Laguna - it was beauty! I almost pulled the trigger on that one but it was just a tad large for my tastes.

A fixed bezel with that dial would look quite classy. Hands colour? I think the polished would be slightly better.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Ah I see the black hands now.

Yup polished Seaforth hands would be spot on

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

Sorry, not a big fan. Looks like another color masquerading in black clothing.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I went to try and edit some of my sunburst blue pics to look grey (didn't work well!) And thought oh man what a great blue though!

I will stare at my watch box until it all becomes clear...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Wow, usually I prefer a dive bezel, but this fixed bezel with the sunburst grey dial is 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

boatswain said:


> I went to try and edit some of my sunburst blue pics to look grey (didn't work well!) And thought oh man what a great blue though!


Hmmm. Let me try to work on that after I'm done with work. I'm torn between the grey, the not abyss blue or wait for a gilt black/abyss in series 4.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



deepfriedicecubes said:


> Hmmm. Let me try to work on that after I'm done with work. I'm torn between the grey, the not abyss blue or wait for a gilt black/abyss in series 4.


That would be great. Feel free to steal any pics I've posted or I can send you more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

More from forasec.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> The grey with all steel may not be too bland after all...super class.


Dang it, these pics made me rethink my choice of sunburst grey with dlc case and fixie bezel...do you guys think the sunburst grey aka Rhodium would look better with stainless steel or dlc case?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Deleted, duplicate..


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Steel. Hands down. Classic and with more contrast.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ptfly (May 18, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Think my decision just got easy. Curious of the grey with sapphire bezel but this fixie is something that isn't duplicated in my collection.



trf2271 said:


> Wow, usually I prefer a dive bezel, but this fixed bezel with they sunburst grey dial is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Jason said that the Roldorf edition will not be ready for the preorder tomorrow. Still needs to finalize details with the other Jason. Forasec also said that the DLC option is only exclusive to the fixed bezel. Man, tomorrow can't come soon enough lol.


----------



## Iandk (Mar 26, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

One thing that doesn't seem to have been mentioned in this thread yet is that the the Roldorf edition will be assembled locally by the guys at the shop there. Expecting that will end up raising the price somewhat (along with the use of the 2892 movement)... and also limits the numbers (though that's to be expected for a boutique model).

Given the Halios reputation, I doubt that this makes any real difference in the watch quality or performance, but for those who have interest in the more intangibles, it's another added touch that differentiates it from the rest.


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Do we know if the quantity per person is limited? I know given the number of flippers in Series2 it's probably limited, but seeing as this will be the first time I get my hands on a Halios, I'm not sure which one I absolutely want.

Well I absolutely want Abyss Sapphire. But that grey sunburst and pastel are growing on me. Not to mention the sheer number of variations per watch; date/no date, sapphire, fixed, SS, 12HR/60min bezels... Jeez am I forgetting anything? Oh DLC on the fixed.

Is it ridiculous to order 3 watches?


----------



## NYVirus (Jan 18, 2018)

Looks like preorders are open on FORaSEC. Is that where the prior preorders were made through? I went ahead and did it, now want to make sure it’s not fake or something...


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

Well this makes my decision easy. No true blue means I'll be sitting out this round. Hopefully Jason will come up with a true blue Seaforth in the next series.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Abyss blue is the color blue then. Hmm.


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



NYVirus said:


> Looks like preorders are open on FORaSEC. Is that where the prior preorders were made through? I went ahead and did it, now want to make sure it's not fake or something...


Thanks. Took a look and you can see all of the variations that will be offered. Seems to be about a $50 premium for the DLC coating. Not too bad, but the stainless gray sunburst looks equally attractive.


----------



## NYVirus (Jan 18, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



1165dvd said:


> Thanks. Took a look and you can see all of the variations that will be offered.


Yea, I already put in my preorder. When it came time to make payment though, I clicked to make payment through Paypal. At first, it gave me an error message and then it said the order was put through (and I got an email to that effect too with an order number). I don't think my Paypal was ever charged... it doesn't help that Forasec's website looks like it was put together in 1990. I sent them an email to confirm my preorder is in and I don't lose my chance...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I just went through the Laguna 2 thread to see the sunburst grey...wow! Member Mitchjrj's pics blew my mind and made me a believer. Highly recommend reading it for anyone considering the grey

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/halios-laguna-ii-3385770-10.html


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> I just went through the Laguna 2 thread to see the sunburst grey...wow! Member Mitchjrj's pics blew my mind and made me a believer. Highly recommend reading it for anyone considering the grey
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/halios-laguna-ii-3385770-10.html


So does this mean you will be the owner of 3 Seaforths? Haha


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Nah...

I will sit on it a day or so but i think i will now sell my sunburst blue with dive bezel. The blue of it is actually similar to the abyss in some lights. I think i will enjoy the sunburst more in the grey and get it in the same configuration with the steel dive bezel.

I mean 3 seaforths would be crazy...right?! I didn't plan to end up with two so i better make sure i don't end up with 3.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Lots of good sunburst grey laguna photos on. The Halios IG feed too for reference.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Iandk said:


> One thing that doesn't seem to have been mentioned in this thread yet is that the the Roldorf edition will be assembled locally by the guys at the shop there. Expecting that will end up raising the price somewhat (along with the use of the 2892 movement)... and also limits the numbers (though that's to be expected for a boutique model).
> 
> Given the Halios reputation, I doubt that this makes any real difference in the watch quality or performance, but for those who have interest in the more intangibles, it's another added touch that differentiates it from the rest.


That is very intriguing to me in terms of having something very "Vancouver" in my collection! That said, I'm gonna have to hold out to see what the actual pricing is like before I start seriously considering anything, The idea of a "field watch" version of the Seaforth with arabic numerals is very appealing, but if it comes in at a much higher price I may have to pass for the sake of my wallet.


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

"Signal Orange" is the name for the new orange dial...
Always thought it would have been named "Lava Orange" or something like that.

Regardless I think I will be up for a Blue Sapphire No Date/Date.
I still don't know if I want it with a Date or No Date still.
If the No Date will have a phantom click then I will stick to a Date, if not then it will be a No Date.


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Damn, while I still think the Blue sunburst from Series 1 looks the best to me... I that Grey Sunburst looks tight!



dsquared24 said:


> More from forasec.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

preorders are open )


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Iandk said:


> One thing that doesn't seem to have been mentioned in this thread yet is that the the Roldorf edition will be assembled locally by the guys at the shop there. Expecting that will end up raising the price somewhat (along with the use of the 2892 movement)... and also limits the numbers (though that's to be expected for a boutique model).
> 
> Given the Halios reputation, I doubt that this makes any real difference in the watch quality or performance, but for those who have interest in the more intangibles, it's another added touch that differentiates it from the rest.


"-.development and design work continue on.the Roldorf edition. Expect Arabic numerals, no date and the ETA 2892-A2. Also, expect the pre-order on this one to start at the same time as the regular 2824-2 Seaforth.."

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Used the same picture as before. The matching bezel was a pain to edit. At first, I was trying to replicate the matte grey look of the Laguna, but then I realized because Seaforth's domed sapphire is more reflective/shinier, even if the same grey as Laguna's was used, it will never look the same. I'm still trying to mock up a sunburst grey under more "reflective" lighting conditions.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

^^^ That is very helpful. I think I will be consulting with that picture for the next few days.

One good thing about preorders is that it allows me enough time to think about what I really want. I know I'll be getting a blue fixed since I've been wanting one for a long time.

But the sunburst grey.... I am leaning towards the steel bezel since I think that provides better contrast with the dark grey. But I am also wondering if I should consider the grey fixed in DLC. That's different enough than the others and should be rather striking. But which one? That's why when I have more time, I will be looking at these pictures above.

The pastel blue and the Cheddar cheese do nothing for me.

Also, a side comment -- you'd think that the prices for the pastel blues that are priced high would crash down to reality given that we're doing preorders for pastel blues.


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Done. Based on my experience with my Abyss Blue, 80% of the time, I'd expect the dial to have a metallic sheen to it due to the domed sapphire. So realistically in non-studio lighting condition, it should look something like this. Picture edited from boatswain's sunburst blue.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Damn I paid two grand for a pastel blue fixed on eBay just last month


----------



## firewatch44 (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Good morning. Will the oem straps fit a 7.5 inch wrist?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Just ordered myself a fixed bezel pastel no date to go with the yellow dive bezel version I brought on the last run

never thought I'd own two versions of the same watch again the last time I had two of the same watches was when I had two versions of the aquadive gmt ( both sold now ) but it speaks volumes about the Seaforth 
I'm sure this will effect the crazy used market prices , my previous post was of course a joke I've never been tempted to pay a premium price for one or been tempted to sell the yellow , I'm just glad I've got it and for having the chance to order a fixed bezel pastel no date at a normal price ,

also I'm very happy it's a eta no date this in my opinion makes it better than the first model as the Miyota is well known for noisy rotor


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Monkeynuts said:


> Damn I paid two grand for a pastel blue fixed on eBay just last month


Please tell me you're kidding

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*



firewatch44 said:


> Good morning. Will the oem straps fit a 7.5 inch wrist?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yes. The leather might be close, but the rubber strap will have plenty of room

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## firewatch44 (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



trf2271 said:


> Yes. The leather might be close, but the rubber strap will have plenty of room
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## prateeko (Jul 17, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



s.z said:


> preorders are open )


Indeed, what a pleasant surprise to wake up to!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Just put in for a 12-hour pastel with date. Will be my first Seaforth—seems the most iconic variant, and what initially drew me in. 

I already have a preorder in for a slate Nodus Retrospect, so will have to pass on the gray. But it looks great. 

Orange looks good, but I already have a Seiko Doxa mod. I’m glad he’s producing an orange dial given that it’s a dive watch, but he should definitely bring back yellow, since the standouts from runs 1 and 2 seem to be the “fun”/“pop” colors. 

But do I need to preorder a sapphire or 12-hour abyss as an everyday wear for travel? I’m worried the pastel will prove too outfit-dependent. Hmm...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



deepfriedicecubes said:


> Done. Based on my experience with my Abyss Blue, 80% of the time, I'd expect the dial to have a metallic sheen to it due to the domed sapphire. So realistically in non-studio lighting condition, it should look something like this. Picture edited from boatswain's sunburst blue.
> 
> View attachment 12955459


Boom!

Well done!

I am going to stare at that pic a lot today to decide the date of my sunburst blue!??

Thanks for the effort. Supremely helpful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Monkeynuts said:


> Just ordered myself a fixed bezel pastel no date to go with the yellow dive bezel version I brought on the last run
> 
> never thought I'd own two versions of the same watch again the last time I had two of the same watches was when I had two versions of the aquadive gmt ( both sold now ) but it speaks volumes about the Seaforth
> I'm sure this will effect the crazy used market prices , my previous post was of course a joke I've never been tempted to pay a premium price for one or been tempted to sell the yellow , I'm just glad I've got it and for having the chance to order a fixed bezel pastel no date at a normal price ,
> ...


Agreed about the movement and the loud miyota rotar. When I had a series i even my wife asked me why my watch was making so much noise lol.

I'm likely in for a sunburst gray. Still mulling date or no date and whether I want a bezel or fixed. Looks better no date, but I like the practicality of a date watch and the 6:00 date is well executed on the Seaforth imo. As others have mentioned, I also love how the gray looks similar to the Rolex rhodium OP 39.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Here's the official render










Not as good as yours. But confirms the same ballpark.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Count me in: Sunburst Grey, Steel 12-HR, No Date


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

No gilt dial?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ptfly (May 18, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Order in. Grey Fixie No Date. 
Let the waiting begin.


----------



## Indigo_junkie (Mar 8, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Lurked for ages but joined WUS to tell everyone I've ordered. Abyss/Sapphire Diver/Date. First watch I've ever pre-ordered (but other items, many times, so the wait isn't new).


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Indigo_junkie said:


> Lurked for ages but joined WUS to tell everyone I've ordered. Abyss/Sapphire Diver/Date. First watch I've ever pre-ordered (but other items, many times, so the wait isn't new).


Glad you came out of the shadows  Great choice with the abyss/sapphire!


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I knew i wanted a seaforth and i knew it was going to be date and 12 hour steel bezel but was not sure which color and i defaulted to pastel blue until i saw the sunburst grey photoshop above(thanks) and this picture.










Preorder placed, now the goal is not to buy anything else until august


----------



## Iandk (Mar 26, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

And, looks like I'm in.

Was considering holding off for the GMT, but it looks like that won't be available for pre-order, and only a 'low number', so I'm sort of expecting a mad rush for those ones to happen.

Now to see if the Roldorf edition ends up changing my mind or not...


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'm going to be in for a Abyss Blue Sapphire with the Date Window.
If Jason confirms that the No Date will not have a phantom click then I might ask him to change it.
Its also nice to hear that it will be a hassle free pre-order.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



ConfusedOne said:


> I'm going to be in for a Abyss Blue Sapphire with the Date Window.
> If Jason confirms that the No Date will not have a phantom click then I might ask him to change it.
> Its also nice to hear that it will be a hassle free pre-order.


The wording say you can change during preorder period. To me that means in a week you are set and no refunds.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



DuckaDiesel said:


> The wording say you can change during preorder period. To me that means in a week you are set and no refunds.


From a previous journal entry, what was stated was:



> The plan is to request a USD$200 deposit with the remainder due right before shipping in the summer. The pre-order will be cancellable at any time, because a non-refundable deposit is hardly fun for anyone.


Very excited to see people being able to order stress free, it's a wonderful watch and I was pretty bummed by all the bad blood generated by the previous purchase issues.


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Abyss blue, fixed bezel, no date deposit placed!

Now this is how you order a watch online.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Sunburst grey/steel bezel with date for me. The countdown begins!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'm torn about selling my sunburst blue to get a new sunburst grey no date steel dive bezel. I would keep my abyss sapphire.

I LoVE the sunburst blue in some lights (indirect) but I am neutral or slightly dislike it in direct light (a bit too bright and lively for my bland tastes!).

With the grey I think I would like it more consistently but maybe not have the heights of love as I do with the blue.

It's hard just going on renders and my one concern with the grey is that it may look too dull, boring or not have enough contrast with the steel case.

I also don't want to get sucked into the general newer is better hype.

Any thoughts or opinions?

Thanks a lot





































Direct light blue





































But the. Sometimes it looks like this



















Argh!
There are only two good answers here. Just need to choose one and live with it. And yes 3 seaforths would be too many.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wchsailor (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Abyss blue, sapphire, no date... Couldn't resist it!!


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Great preorder process. One pvd and one pastel. And I swore I was not buying anything this year. Oops

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Boatswain, I vote for the sunburst grey and abyss blue as your Seaforth combo. I think that would cover all of your bases as I imagine the blues fight for wrist time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> I'm torn about selling my sunburst blue to get a new sunburst grey no date steel dive bezel. I would keep my abyss sapphire.
> 
> I LoVE the sunburst blue in some lights (indirect) but I am neutral or slightly dislike it in direct light (a bit too bright and lively for my bland tastes!).
> 
> ...


Keep the sunburst blue as your rainy day watch. In indirect light it is one of the nicest sunburst blues I have seen (I have the fixie version). I agree it's not nearly as nice in sunlight, but then it isn't your only watch, is it? 

The grey looks a bit bland in comparison, and the blue highlights a bit too bright.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

After not getting one last round, this feels good! Does anyone have a picture of their Abyss Fixed Bezel to share?


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> There are only two good answers here. Just need to choose one and live with it. And yes 3 seaforths would be too many.


Total nonsense!!! You can never have enough Seaforth. lol I lived in Pacific NW for 30yrs. There is barely any sun there what so ever for the most part of the year. The sun condition you cited for causeing less than the ideal streak on Blue Sunburst dial is a total corner case. :-d

I'm in the similar boat as you Boatswain. This will be my n-th time purchasing Seaforth. You would think the decision making would be more straightforward with each subsequent launches. But, no, Jason has to make it difficult by adding more variant. I was going to go for the "original" Pastel ND with 12hr bezel that I let go. Then the Sunburst Grey DLC ND and Sunburst Grey 12hr are so nice too. I started to justify in my head of purchasing these for my kids, even though they don't bother wearing the watches I bought for them already.

At one point my shopping cart had seven Seaforths, now it is down to three Seaforths. Sunburst Grey DLC ND, Sunburst Grey 12hr ND, and Pastel 12hr ND. I have a feeling that if I get the Pastel, I will just let it go again. I love the Pastel color, absolutely one of the best pastel blue colors I have seen in any product, not only for a watch. The color makes me smile every time I glimpse at it. However, from past experiences, it is just a bit too cheerful for me to wear it every day...not that I wear any watches in my collection in consecutive days in length.

With the Sunburst Grey, there is enough visual interest from the sunburst texture. Plus artful use of pastel blue color used on Seaforth text and marks, adds a splash of playfulness to the otherwise sophisticated grey dial.

Humm, did I just talk myself out of Pastel dial?


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

The deed is done.


----------



## MM22 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



ConfusedOne said:


> I'm going to be in for a Abyss Blue Sapphire with the Date Window.
> If Jason confirms that the No Date will not have a phantom click then I might ask him to change it.
> Its also nice to hear that it will be a hassle free pre-order.


I thought Jason has confirmed it in his journal?









https://halioswatches.com/blogs/journal/seaforth-pre-order-update


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

Earl Grey said:


> boatswain said:
> 
> 
> > I LoVE the sunburst blue in some lights (indirect) but I am neutral or slightly dislike it in direct light (a bit too bright and lively for my bland tastes!).
> ...


Agreed with Earl Grey on this. The point of having multiple watches is to be able to switch them up to match the situation.  And the best part is, the abyss blue sapphire reveals its blue rather wonderfully in direct lighting.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Oh you guys!
I appreciate all the wonderful opinions. Still wrestling. Decided to wear the Sunburst blue to work see how it feels. Seems I agree with all points made on both sides at the moment. Sadly it's overcast today which means it is the light I like it best in.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

ahhh i gotta get one but i just bought a watch *LOL* aaaahh..oh wait..August eh?
that means October in Jason time.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



boatswain said:


> Oh you guys!
> I appreciate all the wonderful opinions. Still wrestling. Decided to wear the Sunburst blue to work see how it feels. Seems I agree with all points made on both sides at the moment. Sadly it's overcast today which means it is the light I like it best in.
> 
> 
> ...


You'd be crazy to let that one go!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## epikoh (Jan 24, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

What poor timing as I'm trying to get a bigger piece. That sunburst grey with a fixed bezel is calling my name though.


----------



## Crunchnolo (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Please explain to me why the previously easy to make decision between date and no date is now torturous?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Crunchnolo said:


> Please explain to me why the previously easy to make decision between date and no date is now torturous?


Perfect aesthetics and balance vs practical functionality.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Crunchnolo said:


> Please explain to me why the previously easy to make decision between date and no date is now torturous?


Because it wasn't really a choice previously. Not for the seaforth anyway.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Crunchnolo said:


> Please explain to me why the previously easy to make decision between date and no date is now torturous?


Seaforth Series 1 = all no date (at the time of launch there was no plans for any subsequent series)
Seaforth Series 2 = all with date (again, at the time of launch there was no plans for any subsequent series)
Seaforth Series 3 pre-order for a week = you decide

With both Series 1 & 2, there is scarcity and FOMO at work so even if you were a date watch person, you would jump on a no date during Series 1.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Sounds like lume may switch to BGW9 (IG comments) wouldn't really bug me but just a heads up...










Been a good day so far with sunburst blue. The temptation to keep it is rising.

Fun to hear everyone's orders. So many options.

Happy Seaforths for All Day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cauchy (May 18, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Stoked to finally have a chance to land a Seaforth. I was planning on getting the Grey, but was a little disappointed by the blue hour markers. Changed my pre-order to a steel bezel abyss blue and am eagerly awaiting this summer.


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

Boatswain, why not hold onto your Sunburst blue until the grey arrives in August and then you can decide which you like better.

Just looking to the future, assuming there is to be a Series 4, which will come first I wonder, the shipping of series 3 or the pre-order of series 4?


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



CHJ001 said:


> Boatswain, why not hold onto your Sunburst blue until the grey arrives in August and then you can decide which you like better.
> 
> Just looking to the future, assuming there is to be a Series 4, which will come first I wonder, the shipping of series 3 or the pre-order of series 4?


IMHO. Launch Seaforth GMT will be the priority after Seaforth Series 3.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Man, I really want a no date, but I love the Bahama Yellow too much. I really hate the idea of buying the same watch twice, but that might be what I have to do. Abyss/Sapphire or Pastel/Sapphire and see which of the 2 I like most when it shows up?


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

Based on Instagram, Jason is considering using blue lume for series 3, at least for the sunburst grey and abyss blue. Not sure about the other colours. They weren't being asked. So, guess I'm ordering an abyss blue sapphire.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



CHJ001 said:


> Boatswain, why not hold onto your Sunburst blue until the grey arrives in August and then you can decide which you like better.
> 
> Just looking to the future, assuming there is to be a Series 4, which will come first I wonder, the shipping of series 3 or the pre-order of series 4?


Your logic is sound and reasonable. 

I'm just trying to avoid purchasing too many watches even if the plan is to sell one after. That was the plan for series 2 and look how that turned out...! This seems like a recipe for a Seaforth trilogy in the making. However I would order the same variant so it would be harder to justify keeping two sunburst steel dive bezel no date seaforths. (But the movements would be different all the WIS scream!)

I am try to operate out of the equity in my watch box right and have reasonable habits.

I know not fun, but feels healthier.

I will talk to my wife and see what she thinks about that plan...she is often very reasonable.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

Huehuehue


----------



## dglsjhan (Jul 20, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'm in - a semi impulse buy as not on the radar until about a month ago and not on my fav list until about yesterday. Abyss Blue / Sapphire Diver / No Date.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Crunchnolo said:


> Please explain to me why the previously easy to make decision between date and no date is now torturous?


https://hbr.org/2006/06/more-isnt-always-better
the paradox of choice


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Dang it! Only within the last 10 or so pages has the pastel really grown on me, between the color and black hands/indexes I really dig it.

I think I need convincing to get just one of these options otherwise I may end up with all 3:
Abyss/Sapphire 60min/Date
Sunburst Grey/Fixed/ND
Pastel/SS 12hr/Date

Honestly though I feel as these 3 could round out the entirety of someone's watch collection. Ugh decisions decisions!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Go for your first 2 listed there.

Also how do I sell a watch that has a dial that looks this good, even if it's not all the time.

I was so distracted driving home I thought I'd have an accident. 
(Taken while safely at home in the driveway )










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Torture to choose. Trying hard not to say 1 week is not enough to make a decision


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



elschiz said:


> Dang it! Only within the last 10 or so pages has the pastel really grown on me, between the color and black hands/indexes I really dig it.
> 
> I think I need convincing to get just one of these options otherwise I may end up with all 3:
> Abyss/Sapphire 60min/Date
> ...


I was on the Sunburst Grey Fixed No Date train also until I saw @DeepFriedIceCubes' photoshop job, realized the renders on the site make the lugs look darker than they are, it was the contrast of the lugs and bezel that I wasn't into, but the mockup was convincing enough and I went for the steel 12hr bezel. Not sure I'm helping though. ha!



deepfriedicecubes said:


> Used the same picture as before. The matching bezel was a pain to edit. At first, I was trying to replicate the matte grey look of the Laguna, but then I realized because Seaforth's domed sapphire is more reflective/shinier, even if the same grey as Laguna's was used, it will never look the same. I'm still trying to mock up a sunburst grey under more "reflective" lighting conditions.
> 
> View attachment 12955437


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Interesting to see that for the date window, Jason has been going with the painted small index (rather than a short applied index) since the Laguna, it wasn't something that was just done for the Seaforth Series 2 Date. I guess it's now, after a few iterations and multiple models, part of his design language.



boatswain said:


> Lots of good sunburst grey laguna photos on. The Halios IG feed too for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Boatswain---So what is your strategy for selling your Sunburst? You have a scarce commodity. I don't know how many were made, but it was only produced in Series 1, so there can't be that many. In the last month or so I haven't seen a single Sunburst up for sale on either ebay or WUS, although there is one for Trade Only on WUS. If you put it up for sale now, you'll be competing with Jason in a sense because of the pre-order. Perhaps if you wait a month or two until after the pre-order closes, the demand will increase somewhat. Wish you all the best in getting a good price for it---if you do go forward with the sale, that is.


----------



## epikoh (Jan 24, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I ended up getting the sunburst grey, fixed bezel and no date. Gives off some Rolex OP39 vibes.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Good Points.

You're right, now would be likely a low point to sell. It is hard to guess how many series 3 will be made and how that saturates the whole sea forth market as there will be so many available in so many variations.

But yes this blue sunburst is likely one of the lowest production runs of the whole sea forth series. It has made a strong case for itself on my wrist today.

I am coming around to the idea of pre-ordering a grey here first and dealing with the mess later...Mrs Boatswain seems to be in good spirits tonight...might be time for a little talk about watches...stay tuned.

Its just so fun being part of a sea forth pre-order! However i need to shut my ears (temporarily!) to all the enablers here and try to make a wise choice. Contentment is a virtue.



CHJ001 said:


> Boatswain---So what is your strategy for selling your Sunburst? You have a scarce commodity. I don't know how many were made, but it was only produced in Series 1, so there can't be that many. In the last month or so I haven't seen a single Sunburst up for sale on either ebay or WUS, although there is one for Trade Only on WUS. If you put it up for sale now, you'll be competing with Jason in a sense because of the pre-order. Perhaps if you wait a month or two until after the pre-order closes, the demand will increase somewhat. Wish you all the best in getting a good price for it---if you do go forward with the sale, that is.


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Wearing my Pastel Series 2 today to convince myself I don't need another Seaforth.

I don't need another Seaforth...
I don't need another Seaforth...
I don't need another Seaforth...

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

NM. Found BIWI straps on Rakuten.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

If it's any comfort to those having a hard time making a decision, I don't think it's possible to go wrong no matter what you choose. It's just that versatile a design.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Amen. ⬆

It would be easy if there were ugly options to rule out.

How is one design so dynamically versatile??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I had an crisis on which one to get, then realized I wanted the Abyss Fixed for the past 3 months. I complained endlessly about not getting one, so I should shut up and get what I wanted in the first place. I would have no problem if he switched to the original blue sunburst from the first run though!


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



smkader said:


> I had an crisis on which one to get, then realized I wanted the Abyss Fixed for the past 3 months. I complained endlessly about not getting one, so I should shut up and get what I wanted in the first place. I would have no problem if he switched to the original blue sunburst from the first run though!


I know I posted about my struggle with 3 options, but I'm in the same boat regarding Abyss/Sapphire and how I just keep coming back to a stronger desire for it over the other two. Like kicking myself for having missed Series 2 but now that I've got options, I want more than the single watch I missed out on haha.


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



elschiz said:


> I know I posted about my struggle with 3 options, but I'm in the same boat regarding Abyss/Sapphire and how I just keep coming back to a stronger desire for it over the other two. Like kicking myself for having missed Series 2 but now that I've got options, I want more than the single watch I missed out on haha.


There's a reason why you see only about 4 abyss being sold around here in WUS. It's not the most exciting colour, but the black-like colour of the abyss makes it a very versatile watch. Some people may also regret the pastel/bahama once the novelty wears off. So yeah. #teamabyss all the way!!


----------



## rudesiggy (Aug 1, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Done deal! Grey sunburst // 12 hr steel // no-date.

I may wait and see on whether the date has an invisible click, admittedly, but this will primarily be a weekend or vacation watch.

I thought I wanted the abyss blue, but the texture of the sunburst was screaming at me. That touch of sunburst classiness seems versatile as hell -- dress up, dress down, on almost any strap.


----------



## BigPapaHapa (Feb 25, 2018)

The pastel ss12 is very tempting.


----------



## DashFlash (Dec 31, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I preordered sunburst grey.

They are interested in BGW9 (blue lume) over Superluminova C3. Halios commented "odds are very very good" on their latest IG post.

I really don't want them to switch from C3. I love C3 lume on a grey dial because it's a nicer pairing imo. I also like that C3 is brighter. Anecdotal claims also point that it lasts longer and is more legible after many hours over BGW9.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I'm hoping it's c3 not a fan of the weaker blue lume


----------



## Baxter (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Pastel
Fixed
No Date

Simple


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

So what's the final word on which bracelet works with the Seaforth? Bracelet from Invicta gmt 9400, anything else?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warren182 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



EA-Sport said:


> So what's the final word on which bracelet works with the Seaforth? Bracelet from Invicta gmt 9400, anything else?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oris 65









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



warren182 said:


> Oris 65
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good, was that from Oris 65 42 or 40mm?

Other than bracelet from Oris and Ginault, any affordable option other than Invicta GMT 9400 whereby we won't have to spend more than >$500 for the watch just to get the bracelet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MM22 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



warren182 said:


> Oris 65
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! One more reason to get an Oris 65 :-d


----------



## MM22 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



EA-Sport said:


> Looking good, was that from Oris 65 42 or 40mm?
> 
> Other than bracelet from Oris and Ginault, any affordable option other than Invicta GMT 9400 whereby we won't have to spend more than >$500 for the watch just to get the bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess it's Oris 65 40mm because the lug width of 42mm version is 21mm.


----------



## MM22 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

duplicate post...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I would agree that C3 probably looks (and performs) better on the sunburst grey. It will look a bit bland with BGW9.

I have a lot of respect for well applied BGW9 though. On some watches it looks better than the mint C3 but when you can aesthetically pull off C3 i say load it on!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



EA-Sport said:


> Looking good, was that from Oris 65 42 or 40mm?
> 
> Other than bracelet from Oris and Ginault, any affordable option other than Invicta GMT 9400 whereby we won't have to spend more than >$500 for the watch just to get the bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why not just get the invicta one and change the clasp?


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Quicksilver said:


> Why not just get the invicta one and change the clasp?


I'm just trying to see if there is other option out there, nothing against Invicta. Plus Invicta 9400 is still about $200 on Amazon and it's out of stock on jomashop. There's no 9400 for sale on eBay but there's a 9401 so I guess it should work because 9401 just means that it has different dial color than 9400, I think.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TurboHarm (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Nice . I think in a white face would be more for me? Still very sweet!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



TurboHarm said:


> Nice . I think in a white face would be more for me? Still very sweet!


???

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

This is me:
But I don't need a new watch. I just got one this week, 
But this is a chance to get a Halios
But I don't need a new watch
But Halios ....a Halios new.


----------



## ptfly (May 18, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

That is a nice grouping. Go for it



elschiz said:


> Dang it! Only within the last 10 or so pages has the pastel really grown on me, between the color and black hands/indexes I really dig it.
> 
> I think I need convincing to get just one of these options otherwise I may end up with all 3:
> Abyss/Sapphire 60min/Date
> ...


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Quicksilver said:


> Why not just get the invicta one and change the clasp?


Can you buy the Invicta bracelet by itself? I too would like a metal bracelet...


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



EA-Sport said:


> I'm just trying to see if there is other option out there, nothing against Invicta. Plus Invicta 9400 is still about $200 on Amazon and it's out of stock on jomashop. There's no 9400 for sale on eBay but there's a 9401 so I guess it should work because 9401 just means that it has different dial color than 9400, I think.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the 9402 GMT isn't it? Thought there was one on Evine for $50?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Abyss blue fixed ordered. That's the one I have always wanted.

The sunburst grey is still tempting. At first I thought I wanted it with steel bezel but now I'm interested in the sapphire. Decisions.

It may be that I should forego the sunburst grey and wait for the GMT. Any one know when the orders for that are? I am thinking particularly of the sapphire Nimbus grey GMT that I saw a picture of a while ago. That's the one I would get.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I love hearing everyone's choices pouring in. It will be fun to see all the variations show up. Some will no doubt be very popular (abyss sapphire) and some people will end up with really unique low run pieces (orange date 12 hour??). Awesome and I applaud Jason and Halios for undertaking a logistical production challenge to please everyone.

I think I need to be careful not keep coming down with Seaforth fever too often here too. The Fairwind is coming...need some fuel in the tank for that I hope. 

PM from a member last night described my relationship with the sunburst blue as complicated . Bang on.

I think it may be winning me over more and more. Sunny day today to read its moods. After yesterday's consistent subtle sunburst in the overcast.

The dial sure has a lot of variety. Much different than the stoic gloss abyss.

I know if I didn't have the sunburst blue I would be all over the sunburst grey but right now I am leaning in on keeping this one. Trying to mentally keep track of how I perceive the dial positively and negatively.























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Boatswain---What is the Fairwind. I've heard that name mentioned a few times lately. I assume it's a new Halios model that Jason is cooking up. Any details on what type of watch it might be? I sure hope he doesn't drop the Seaforth line before giving us true blue Seaforth. I need the Abyss to be just a shade or two lighter. Not much, mind you, just a dark, rich blue.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

It's a 38mm "sports watch" it has a rotating bezel and I think that's all we know.

I hope he does actually take a break from the Seaforth after this next big run. I imagine he will be ready to work on a new design for awhile. My guess is this series 3 and it's immediacy after series 2 was not in his plans but a result of the demand and furor from series 2.

I also chatted to him about a "smaller puck". That sounded like spitballing though and far less baked than the Fairwind.

Only Jason knows what's in the hopper. I am sure it will be good!

Looking at the laguna 2 pics made me wish he had something with similar dial and hands in a more streamlined case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Looks like the eBay feeding frenzy has calmed down , this Bahamas yellow just sold on eBay for a very reasonable price


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Some people are sticking with their high prices for models that are in the preorder. I like the triumph of optimism over reality. Not.


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm glad the flipper pricing frenzy is ending.
Hope those poor, unloved watches can now go to good homes at reasonable prices.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

A 38mm Seaforth would be great. The Laguna is not my cup of tea. The case is too chunky looking. When I got my Series 2 Abyss, I was going slightly past my comfort zone of 40mm, but the dark dial combined with the steel bezel make it appear smaller than many 41mm watches. But a 38mm Halios, if the design is to my liking, would certainly pique my interest.


----------



## heirmyles (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm not usually a pre-order guy, but I couldn't resist either - went for PASTEL BLUE / STEEL 12-HR / No Date.

I flipped and flopped, but decided I have my 'abyss blue' covered in my Tudor BBB, and the 'sunburst grey' covered in my Pan Europ. The orange doesn't appeal to me, so the unique Pastel Blue it is! And being a Canadian, buying from Halios just makes it even more fun!


----------



## rudesiggy (Aug 1, 2016)

heirmyles said:


> I flipped and flopped, but decided I have my 'abyss blue' covered in my Tudor BBB...


Similar logic for me (went grey), although I'll probably be happy to take the Seaforth where I wouldn't take the BBB. Which is why I'm excited Jason opened up the orders!


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

heirmyles said:


> I'm not usually a pre-order guy, but I couldn't resist either - went for PASTEL BLUE / STEEL 12-HR / No Date.
> 
> I flipped and flopped, but decided I have my 'abyss blue' covered in my Tudor BBB, and the 'sunburst grey' covered in my Pan Europ. The orange doesn't appeal to me, so the unique Pastel Blue it is! And being a Canadian, buying from Halios just makes it even more fun!


Same combo I went with! Only other choice was the sunburst grey. But the Pastel is just so well done.

I think sunburst fixie no date would be a killer combo too. Like my favorite Rolex OP


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

I'm officially in. Sunburst gray/fixed/date. Practicality over pure looks won out for me in the date v. no date debate. This will fit nicely into my current rotation of Oris 65, Nomos Club Datum, Sarb035, and SRP 777. Looking forward to prowling this thread with the rest of you and waiting for the August (or later--knock on wood) release!

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Quicksilver said:


> It's the 9402 GMT isn't it? Thought there was one on Evine for $50?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Found it on Rakuten for $82.00

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



JLS36 said:


> Found it on Rakuten for $82.00
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Found a 9401 on eBay for $77.26 minus eBay 20% discount..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Could work as a dressy watch like that

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

MrDanno said:


> I'm officially in. Sunburst gray/fixed/date. Practicality over pure looks won out for me in the date v. no date debate. This will fit nicely into my current rotation of Oris 65, Nomos Club Datum, Sarb035, and SRP 777. Looking forward to prowling this thread with the rest of you and waiting for the August (or later--knock on wood) release!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I ended up getting the same combo, sunburst grey/fixie/date...practicality over looks....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

EA-Sport said:


> I ended up getting the same combo, sunburst grey/fixie/date...practicality over looks....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good choice! Fwiw I think the date is executed well. Definitely appreciate the color-matched wheel and 6:00 location. And especially for a watch like this that could be used as a GADA piece I want that date complication!

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

So dumb question is dumb. I understand the concern about the date click with a no date dial, but couldn't someone simply remove the date wheel? My thinking is no date wheel = no click, is that wrong?


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

elschiz said:


> So dumb question is dumb. I understand the concern about the date click with a no date dial, but couldn't someone simply remove the date wheel? My thinking is no date wheel = no click, is that wrong?


 Not really a dumb question considering our need for perfection.
@pinkybrain told me in the other thread the following "it can be fixed relatively easily by any watchmaker. The only part you need is the two position setting lever from the 2801(?). I've seen the part number posted on an online forum before. You simply remove the entire calendar works (springs, gears, date wheel, et al) and then swap out the setting lever. And, voila, you have a true no-date movement. I'm seriously considering ordering the no date and going this route. Well worth the extra cost, IMHO."


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

While I appreciate the true no date movement on my series 1 i also don't mind a phantom date as I have had watches with it before. 

Jason has said before he hates the phantom date so the fact he MAY produce a watch this time around with it says to me he is trying hard to please everyone. Pretty cool if he finds a successful way to mod the 2824 in the no date models. Again I imagine the logistics on this run will be mind Numbing. Prepare yourselves for possible delays and thorough QC time as this run will need it to come out up to Halios standards.


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

Curious if the Sinn 104 H link bracelet may fit the Seaforth . 
Has anyone both watches to try ?
Of course these bracelets are well known representing Sinn watches exactly , anyway we need a decent bracelet for many of us.


----------



## Cratto (Jul 2, 2016)

Pre-ordered too. Couldn’t get a series 2, sold out as i clucked order.

Was looking for a good diver that wouldn’t break the bank (though still that Tudor BBB). So really happy that we had the ability to pre-order this time around.

Went for a pastel blue, sapphire and no date.


----------



## Snikerz (Jun 4, 2012)

I just got a new watch... but looks like I’ll be getting another! I’m in; orange, steel diver bezel, date. I’ve always wanted an orange watch and a Halios so it’s killing two birds. That or I’m just trying to justify another purchase.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

s.z said:


> Curious if the Sinn 104 H link bracelet may fit the Seaforth .
> Has anyone both watches to try ?
> Of course these bracelets are well known representing Sinn watches exactly , anyway we need a decent bracelet for many of us.
> 
> View attachment 12961501


Here is the hlink bracelet from my 556... the 104 endlinks would probably work from a look at their profile... good idea!!!

Sinn bracelets are amazing ... now just the question if it's worth 300? Tough price to swallow... but I admit it's tempting.

I wonder if anyone can just order the endlinks... I suspect that all sinn 20mm hlink bracelets are the same with just an endlinks swap.










The Seaforth has a vintage vibe and straight endlinks would probably look decent on it.... they look good on my ranger, so maybe I should just focus on finding the best quality vintage vibe bracelet









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

Because of the specific shape of the lugs I do not think that there are bracelets out there that fits perfectly.

By the way. Here is my current collection of Seaforth together with the Tropik SS.


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

may i ask why din u get the fixed bezel?


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Since straight end links were mentioned, anyone have strapcode straight end on their halios? I will probably get an oyster for mine to try it out


----------



## Jake West (Jan 13, 2017)

Not a bad fit!


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

Does anyone know much about the dateless modification referenced? How will the 2824 be modified?

Sorry if I missed it in earlier posts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Well. Thank you to everyone who chimed in here and by PM about my sunburst blue vs grey dilemma. I appreciated all the opinions and insight, some nEat perspectives and no wrong answers.










The last couple of days wearing the blue sunburst were really telling. Especially the direct sunlight of yesterday and today. The lights in which I loved or liked it versus disliked it were decidedly in favour of loving it. There are still some lights were I am neutral on the dial but they are blown away by the times the subtle blue-green-pewter look of the dial pops.




























The sunburst grey is beautiful and far and away my top choice from series 3 with An abyss already entrenched in the collection. Thanks for those that helped especially with grey lagunas. (Big thanks again to the patience and formidable photography of mitchjrj). I concluded the dial would behave very similarly to the sunburst blue, albeit in monochrome.

I think the blue will have a stronger presence and contrast between the dial and case with more interest with a very unique yet subtle colour.

Add to this the fact that the sunburst it is one of the original seaforths, has a true no date movement, sentimental connection to my fathers matching fixie and likely has far more limited numbers than the series 3 sunburst grey...

I have decided to keep the sunburst blue happily.

Mrs Boatswain was great and was willing to entertain the order and then decide route but I knew I wouldn't give up the blue and so I am satisfied with my seaforths for now.

I don't need 3 seaforths and my OT500 covers the grey with blue highlights vibe, though of course very differently.

Someone needs to order my sunburst grey no date steel dive bezel now so I can vicariously enjoy it!










Content. . A nice place to be.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

^ congrats on your happy ending....

I recommend you delete WUS account and block all other channels of temptations.

PM me if you really want me to order the Sunburst Grey Diver. Heehee, so 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Boatswain, Lovely photos. BTW. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thank you kindly!

Maybe we should start a Seaforth sharing program? You wanna go 50/50? I'll take it for the first 6 months...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Not perfect but... pretty darn good... aftermarket Rolex 5 digit bracelet but wasn't happy with the fit
View attachment 12950985


and a bunch of work with some files and sandpaper.... and added a glide lock clasp.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

Boatswain---Glad you finally succumbed to the blueness. I'm not holding my breath, but I hope Jason embraces the blue and creates a true blue (dark and deep) Seaforth before he closes shop on it.

El Geek---Looooove the Bahama mama on the blue strap with the yellow streak underneath!!! A real looker. In fact, that strap would look great on an Abyss. Might I inquire who makes that strap?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Happy with my HALIOS collection




























And...












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stryker58 (Dec 5, 2010)

I hope I made the right decision for my second Halios only weeks after getting my first one.


----------



## Thirdgenbird (Feb 21, 2015)

Is the 12 hour bezel unidirectional? I a, trying to decide between that and fixed.

I also want confirmation that it’s going to be a true no-date ETA...


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

@boatswain How did you get a Roldorf prototype so early? Looks absolutely stunning!
And on a more serious note I am glad you feel content with your collection.
I am getting the Abyss Blue in hopes that it will be my one and only watch.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thank you!

I understand your confusion but that's a Fairwind prototype, actually. It's subtle, refined and sporty. A real masterpiece. I can't say how I got it, I've been sworn to secrecy and shouldn't have leaked the prototype so early.

Here's a lume shot seeing as the cats out of the bag. I have been told it will be improved in production. They used C1 instead of X1 C3.










I think the abyss blue is a great foundational piece. Which bezel?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

From a new IG post comment -


_halioswatches@garsarso the Roldorf edition? Exactly 90% of people I've showed it to were not impressed, but I believe in it &#55357;&#56833;. So, may or may not continue to tweak but will sleep on it a bit more._
_

_ I know i haven't been keen based on what i have heard so far, especially assuming the price will be over $1,000. You have to admire Jason's honesty though!


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

boatswain said:


> From a new IG post comment -
> 
> 
> _halioswatches@garsarso the Roldorf edition? Exactly 90% of people I've showed it to were not impressed, but I believe in it &#55357;&#56833;. So, may or may not continue to tweak but will sleep on it a bit more._
> ...


Jason's integrity is part of the reason why his pieces are sought after, methinks.


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Hey look what fits and looks kind of cool. My Seamaster rubber strap .









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Good choice, Boatswain! I knew you'd do the right thing and retain the blue in your collection


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

boatswain said:


> I think the abyss blue is a great foundational piece. Which bezel?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I went with the Sapphire Bezel. Pretty much the exact same version you own!
I have never owned any watch with a Sapphire Bezel so it will be fun to compare it to my steel bezels.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks andrewtnt! I appreciated your help.

Confused - you will really like it! It's sporty and classy all in one. I think the glossy sapphire compliments the deep gloss dial perfectly. Best combo in my books. Though the abyss is so versatile with all bezels. 
Let me know if you need any specific pics


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

Jake West said:


> Not a bad fit!


Hey Jake, which Seiko Bracelet is this? Thanks!


----------



## Jake West (Jan 13, 2017)

smkader said:


> Hey Jake, which Seiko Bracelet is this? Thanks!


I pulled the bracelet off a cheap $100 white dial Seiko Chronograph that I had. Not sure of the model #. It's lightweight and has hollow end links but fits pretty well. Amazon or eBay has a ton of chrono's for cheap that should easily work. If you have a Seiko retailer by you they may even have some in stock...maybe even just a cheap bracelet.


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

Wanted to make this for others so it might be easier to compare. Sorry, couldn't be bothered doing the date versions!

Also, was there any word on the Sunburst Grey Sapphire bezel being grey instead of black? That's what it looks like to me in the pic.


----------



## vfedorov (Dec 20, 2017)

Is there any reason why so few choose the fixed bezel? I have got a diver already, and pulled the trigger on abyss blue/fixed/date; but now I'm having second thoughts. Second choice was the 12hr


----------



## Montag84 (Jan 15, 2015)

vexXed said:


> Wanted to make this for others so it might be easier to compare. Sorry, couldn't be bothered doing the date versions!
> 
> Also, was there any word on the Sunburst Grey Sapphire bezel being grey instead of black? That's what it looks like to me in the pic.
> 
> ...


Jason confirmed in a recent Instagram post that grey will have a matching sapphire bezel


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

DST---busy day for a lot of WUSses who have large collections and keep their watches running. I do but fortunately only have a modest 4 watch collection.

I finally caught the date flip last night at about 1 minute 55 past midnight. Didn't hear a thing, but then I'm a little hard of hearing. Curious if others flip time is pretty much the same or does this kind of thing vary wildly?


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

vfedorov said:


> Is there any reason why so few choose the fixed bezel? I have got a diver already, and pulled the trigger on abyss blue/fixed/date; but now I'm having second thoughts. Second choice was the 12hr


I recently bought a Sinn 556 because I couldn't get a series 2, so I'm having second thoughts about the fixed bezel as well. Seeing them all lined up in VexXed's post really makes it even harder! I think I'm going to stick with it though. It was so hard to find a decently priced sport watch with a screw down crown that I feel like it will hold it's value.

Also, I'm sure there's going to be people with the same problem but the opposite (thinking they should have got a fixed bezel when they bought a dive bezel) that it should be easy to trade if you want.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Thanks andrewtnt! I appreciated your help.
> 
> Confused - you will really like it! It's sporty and classy all in one. I think the glossy sapphire compliments the deep gloss dial perfectly. Best combo in my books. Though the abyss is so versatile with all bezels.
> Let me know if you need any specific pics


I just pulled the preorder trigger again: this time on an abyss blue 12 hour. I already preordered a pastel 12 hour, but I can't shake the thoughts that (a) the abyss blue may be the only travel watch I'll ever need, and relatedly, (b) the pastel just won't be versatile enough. That said, I'm struggling with having preordered two 12-hour bezels versus the sapphire bezel for one of them . . .


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Really can’t decide which , if any to pre order this time , like the sunburst Grey with both fixed / sapphire bezels , still miss my no date pastel fixie I stupidly sold though , decisions decisions ..... 
In the meantime glad I have my Bahama yellow .


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

Looks awesome ! 
Can't say anything about the choice -it is so personal, but the one you have is lovely. Or...get them both )) You will decide when receive it, and also by this time you may also let one go.


Is that Endmill bracelet ?


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

smkader said:


> I recently bought a Sinn 556 because I couldn't get a series 2, so I'm having second thoughts about the fixed bezel as well. Seeing them all lined up in VexXed's post really makes it even harder! I think I'm going to stick with it though. It was so hard to find a decently priced sport watch with a screw down crown that I feel like it will hold it's value.
> 
> Also, I'm sure there's going to be people with the same problem but the opposite (thinking they should have got a fixed bezel when they bought a dive bezel) that it should be easy to trade if you want.


Had a 12 hour pastel bezel and sold it and got a fixed nimbus... and super happy I did









Considering selling my sinn 556i at this point.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

nikbrown said:


> Had a 12 hour pastel bezel and sold it and got a fixed nimbus... and super happy I did
> 
> Considering selling my sinn 556i at this point.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think I'll ever sell my Sinn (I know... I say that now...). It's a weird one, but I can't stop staring at it when I wear it!









(Apologies for the non-Halios photo)


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Going back to how versatile this watch is, I hate how the fixed bezel seaforths look(no offense to anyone). Sapphire bezel version look ok to me but the steel looks epic.


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

can you explain why you hate the fixed?
sometimes i want fixed, sometimes i hate it.

is it because the fixed bezel looks big without a dive bezel?


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Going back to how versatile this watch is, I hate how the fixed bezel seaforths look(no offense to anyone). Sapphire bezel version look ok to me but the steel looks epic.


I think you kind of inadvertently explained why the watch is so popular. There are a ton of different options. Something for everyone.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

allanzzz said:


> can you explain why you hate the fixed?
> sometimes i want fixed, sometimes i hate it.
> 
> is it because the fixed bezel looks big without a dive bezel?


It doesn't look proportionate to me, the case is slim and the domed crystal protrudes above it too much. It looks like a dive watch in between bezel swaps. But then because of this same case the steel bezel works perfectly for me. Like mentioned, its a perfect watch where you can make the config the way you like it.


----------



## Thirdgenbird (Feb 21, 2015)

DuckaDiesel said:


> It doesn't look proportionate to me, the case is slim and the domed crystal protrudes above it too much. It looks like a dive watch in between bezel swaps. But then because of this same case the steel bezel works perfectly for me. Like mentioned, its a perfect watch where you can make the config the way you like it.


I tend to agree. I usually don't like rotating bezels but the Seaforth with a fixed bezel just looks off at some angles. At other angles, I love it. The steel bezel on the other hand looks great even though I usually wouldn't want a rotating bezel.

Very close to committing to:
Sunburst gray
12 hour
No date

I just want confirmation that it is going to be a proper no date 2824.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

s.z said:


> Looks awesome !
> Can't say anything about the choice -it is so personal, but the one you have is lovely. Or...get them both )) You will decide when receive it, and also by this time you may also let one go.
> 
> Is that Endmill bracelet ?


Thanks  and yes strapcode endmill bracelet.


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

vfedorov said:


> Is there any reason why so few choose the fixed bezel? I have got a diver already, and pulled the trigger on abyss blue/fixed/date; but now I'm having second thoughts. Second choice was the 12hr


Imo fixed bezel is the most compelling version of the seaforth. There are lots of interesting dive watches around this price, but there are few fixed-bezel sports watches at this price point with a screw down crown, and the usual suspects (Sinn, Damasko, Archimede) all lean towards the tool watch end of the spectrum. Seaforth is more versatile than those imo. I've already preordered a fixed sunburst gray with date.

Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


----------



## will16 (Jun 3, 2014)

nikbrown said:


> Here is the hlink bracelet from my 556... the 104 endlinks would probably work from a look at their profile... good idea!!!
> 
> Sinn bracelets are amazing ... now just the question if it's worth 300? Tough price to swallow... but I admit it's tempting.
> 
> ...


Just tried my Sinn 103 bracelet and it does not work. Pin doesn't line up with the lug holes. ?


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

KellenH said:


>


this rolex would be so much more to my liking with fully lumed hour markers all the way around, love the size and case shape and the lack of crown guards.... great shot BTW, its a hard watch to capture.
that being said the Halios looks fantastic in its fixed/SS/sunburst grey config.


----------



## Daria0608 (Dec 12, 2017)

Got the bamaha yellow 12 hour from series 2, wear it about every other day, have to keep my IWC in the rotation. I like the abyss and the grey from series 3. Couldn't decide if I wanted a second Seaforth. Ended up ordering this morning.

abyss Blue

DLC

No date.

Now just the wait.










Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

I am trying to justify buying watch number 6 and its only March. My wife is going to cut off my funds.

I cant contol myself...I have become a watchaholic 

Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

francorx said:


> I cant contol myself...I have become a watchaholic


Sounds like you're staring into the Abyss/12-hr . . . er, I mean, 12-step program!


----------



## DashFlash (Dec 31, 2017)

Haha I purchased 8 watches recently and then realized holy crap this is overkill. Flipped 6 of the 8. Have two watches pending including the Halios Seaforth. Getting into watches is a funny game.



francorx said:


> I am trying to justify buying watch number 6 and its only March. My wife is going to cut off my funds.
> 
> I cant contol myself...I have become a watchaholic
> 
> Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Strap change day










The sunburst steel dive is on the HALIOS rubber now and the abyss sapphire on phenomeNato blue. I think these will be the defaults. The slim tapered rubber looks great on the slim steel bezel and the sapphire benefits from a non tapering strap that fills the lug gaps. But honestly anything looks great on both.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Strap change day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The phenomenato looks great  have been wanting to buy an admiralty grey one for my bahama yellow, but they've been sold out of the 20mm for a while... 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

It's great. I like it. And I hate natos. 

Worth the wait. Mine took a long time but I am happy to have it. Considering ordering a backup or seeing if I can get a custom made as I imagine it will get a lot of wear on my Abyss










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

boatswain said:


> It's great. I like it. And I hate natos.
> 
> Worth the wait. Mine took a long time but I am happy to have it. Considering ordering a backup or seeing if I can get a custom made as I imagine it will get a lot of wear on my Abyss
> 
> ...


Ya same. I have a seatbelt nato from watch gecko, which is great also (but 22mm so won't ft the seaforth). But generally no fan of normal natos, they look really cheap to me. The seatbelt style is really a huge improvement.

I'm enjoying the Halios rubber also though, fits it really well.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

I don't have a single Halios watch - I've missed out on series 1 and 2 ... That said, I sent in a pre order for Sunburst Grey / Sapphire / Date but now I am reconsidering it after hearing about the Pastel Blue, I would like a combo like Pastel Blue / 12 Hour / Date but everyone seems to be steering towards the no date option?? Is there any reason for that? I like to be able to use the dated function but I do appreciate a watch that looks the cleanest...does it lume on the strip under the 6 O'Clock on dated version?

Really tough decisions and there aren't many high quality pictures online with Pastel with the date function. Can someone provide pics for Series 2 Pastel?


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

kimsetpee said:


> I don't have a single Halios watch - I've missed out on series 1 and 2 ... That said, I sent in a pre order for Sunburst Grey / Sapphire / Date but now I am reconsidering it after hearing about the Pastel Blue, I would like a combo like Pastel Blue / 12 Hour / Date but everyone seems to be steering towards the no date option?? Is there any reason for that? I like to be able to use the dated function but I do appreciate a watch that looks the cleanest...does it lume on the strip under the 6 O'Clock on dated version?
> 
> Really tough decisions and there aren't many high quality pictures online with Pastel with the date function. Can someone provide pics for Series 2 Pastel?


I'd say no other reason than personal preference. The no-date dial is a bit more balanced, but for some the date is an important feature. Whichever weighs more to you is best 
It does have a lume dot underneath the date, which is perfectly functional in the dark, so no compromise there 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Miker88 (Jan 30, 2018)

Finally decided on the abyss blue, fixed dlc, no date. I like the way the fixed bezels are closer to 39mm which is my favorite size.


----------



## knownerror (Mar 11, 2018)

Seaforth (and Watchuseek) newbie here. Thanks for the great discussion -- I too was on the fence about date/no-date on a pastel blue 12-hr. After carefully considering, I'm going with the no-date option. There's something about the way the blue background on the date offsets the balance of the dial more heavily on the pastel than the other colors to me. 

The abyss blue and darker colors do the date quite nicely, I think.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

You guys are killing me! I should say my wife is going to kill me because I am putting in a pre-order for the gray sunburst with sapphire bezel. And if my wife doesn't notice the new watch in August or when they are ready my 5 year old will and she will bust me right in front of my wife by saying "Daddy, I really like your new watch!"...

She can wear the S2 Bahama Yellow pretty well!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

Halios newbie here. I can’t resist watches with domed sapphires and really wanted a series 2 Bahama yellow sapphire. Missed out on the order of the last batch because I was driving home from work, so I’m glad there is a pre-order this time. Unfortunately no yellow and I’m not a big fan of orange dials, so I ordered a pastel blue sapphire date. August seems so far away!


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Can't keep up with IG. What's the latest on lume color for Series 3? Still "probably BGW9"? Thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Someone commented on Jason's "Seaforth pre-order now open" journal that there is a 38mm version in development. Was that confirmed as I couldn't find Jason mention anything about an upcoming smaller version?

I may skip this pre-order and wait for the 38mm if there's any truth to that.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Slant, yes there is a smaller watch in the planning called the Fairwind, but there are really no details aside from vague mentions of "sports watch" and "rotating bezel".

Hope that helps, no real knowledge on when details may emerge.


----------



## CanadaGus (May 12, 2017)

Slant said:


> Someone commented on Jason's "Seaforth pre-order now open" journal that there is a 38mm version in development. Was that confirmed as I couldn't find Jason mention anything about an upcoming smaller version?
> 
> I may skip this pre-order and wait for the 38mm if there's any truth to that.


Late last year there was an indication from Jason that after Seaforth Series 2 he would work on a new project that would be 38mm. However (and this is just my personal speculation) given the huge demand for the Seaforth 2, and the delays with the Seaforth GMT, I expect Jason's focus for 2018 is getting the Seaforth 3 and the GMT out, and working out how to best deliver given his enormous success/demand. The new 38mm watch (which he has said is not a Seaforth, but something new) has probably been pushd to the backburner. Could be that he will still surprise us with that 38mm as well! That would be cool!


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Ahhh, thanks boatswain! When I first read that comment I mistakenly registered it as referring to a new 38mm version of the Seaforth! My reading comprehension is failing me...

Edit: Thanks CanadaGus as well.


----------



## ai7 (Feb 7, 2018)

Another Halios and WUS rookie here, so I apologize if this question has been clearly answered already! Does anyone know if the question of the phantom date click on the no-date model been definitively answered?

In his March 4 update, Jason posted (on the Halios website): "No date will be an available option. For the better part of a year, I had been searching to no avail for a source for an ETA part to do a no-date modification, but thanks to a tip from Matt Cook of A.M. Cook Watches, a *true* no date option is in the works. More info to come."

We know that it's going to be an ETA 2824-2 for both date/no-date models, but there has been some chatter about whether the phantom date click will remain or be removed via modification. I realize it has only been a week since that post, but if anyone might've heard an update, I figured it'd be someone in this forum... In general I don't mind a date window, but for some reason I'm feeling drawn to the nice balance of the no-date dial on the Seaforth. Thanks, everyone!



Slant said:


> Ahhh, thanks boatswain! When I first read that comment I mistakenly registered it as referring to a new 38mm version of the Seaforth! My reading comprehension is failing me...


@Slant: At first I read it that way, too! You're not alone, haha


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

knownerror said:


> Seaforth (and Watchuseek) newbie here. Thanks for the great discussion -- I too was on the fence about date/no-date on a pastel blue 12-hr. After carefully considering, I'm going with the no-date option. There's something about the way the blue background on the date offsets the balance of the dial more heavily on the pastel than the other colors to me.
> 
> The abyss blue and darker colors do the date quite nicely, I think.


I agree. I watched a review on the Pastel Series II w/ date and it was mentioned that the date window has a slightly different shade of blue and only closely matches the colour of the dial. I just don't want to be kicking myself when I wear the watch for a while and start wishing I could use it to tell the date... It kind of looks plain w/o the date window but still a very beautiful looking watch...


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

From what I have read there is a pretty straight forward mod of the 2824 which basically removes the date wheel and a couple other component and eliminates the middle click from the crown. 

Since Jason already has to replace and align new color matched date wheels, I would think the work to mod the 2824 is comparable.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

In terms of date vs no date my position has changed somewhat. 

I loved the symmetry of the no date series 1. So clean and balanced. Series 2 was date only and the abyss sapphire was so beautiful I thought I would learn to tolerate the date even if perhaps I would do it differently. 

Now having had the abyss sapphire date in hand for awhile I must admit that I think the date works far better than I anticipated. While not as perfectly balanced as the no date It does add the additional functionality and a certain interest to the dial. I think the Japanese have an idea and word for intentional imperfection in art and craftsmanship. That is almost what the date does to the perfect symmetry of the Seaforth.

I think the date works best though on the abyss as the white numerals balance with the C3 lume Plots. The other colours with black numerals I think blend too much and there is more perceived negative space at 6. While matching date wheels is commendable sometimes a white background actually brings better balance to a dial. 

Also I am always surprised how much I actually use and miss a date when i wear a no date watch. Caught me by surprise the first time for sure. 

No wrong choices with seaforths though. They are all beautiful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

Sometimes I hate it when I'm given a choice. My 3 other mechanical watches all have no date, and I like the cleanness of the dial that way. I rely on my cell phone to perform all the functions that I used to rely on my Timex Ironman for---day, date, day of the week, year, chrono, countdown timer, alarm. But like Boatswain says, you do appreciate the date when it is there, particularly when the phone is tucked away in a jacket pocket, for instance. And yes, the date on the Series 2 Abyss is so well done. Had I been submitting a pre-order for Seaforth 3, I would have had a difficult choice to make.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

I think Sunburst grey , DLC , fixed bezel is what I want. But I keep seeing amazing pictures of the Abyss Blue all over the internet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm torn between Abyss Blue and Pastel, both fixed bezel & no-dates.

Finding a ton of Pastel fixed bezel photos around, not so many of the Abyss Blue's with fixed bezels.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Ossamanity said:


> I think Sunburst grey , DLC , fixed bezel is what I want. But I keep seeing amazing pictures of the Abyss Blue all over the internet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the combo that appeals to me the most in this round as well.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## cheesa (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Another one on an Everest submariner strap


----------



## stryker58 (Dec 5, 2010)

DuckaDiesel said:


> It doesn't look proportionate to me, the case is slim and the domed crystal protrudes above it too much. It looks like a dive watch in between bezel swaps. But then because of this same case the steel bezel works perfectly for me. Like mentioned, its a perfect watch where you can make the config the way you like it.


That's a good point that has me re-thinking my pre-order choice of a pastel/DLC. I found a pic that bears out what your saying.


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bf_q-MwlqKq/


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



cheesa said:


> Another one on an Everest submariner strap


That is gorgeous! Would love to see some more pics of this Abyss fixed version if you've got more?


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

This is making it so hard to hold back on my preorder


----------



## slammjack (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi! Can someone please confirm the lug-to-lug length of the Seaforth with calipers for me please? Hodinkee and worn & wound list it as 47mm, but the Halios website lists it as 48mm.


----------



## ai7 (Feb 7, 2018)

Ossamanity said:


> I think Sunburst grey , DLC , fixed bezel is what I want. But I keep seeing amazing pictures of the Abyss Blue all over the internet.





valuewatchguy said:


> That's the combo that appeals to me the most in this round as well.


Same here! But I'm still torn over date/no-date. (I think I'm slightly leaning no-date...) I agree with CHJ001 that sometimes it's better to have the choice already made for you, haha


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

I agree with @boatswain when it comes to the discussion of date/no date. You can't go wrong with what Seaforth you get.
When I picked up my Scorpène the decision of date/no date was easy since the date looked too small/out of place.
I appreciate wearing it since I only need to worry about setting the time which makes it very easy to grab and go.









The only issue with my choice is the embarrassment of digging in my pocket for my phone to check what date it is for paperwork, assignments, etc.
Nothing worse than someone asking you "What date is today?" and then checking your phone rather than your watch.
Then they make a comment like "How come you had to use your phone and not your watch?".


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

The reason i like the date version is because i can see myself wearing seaforth for a month or two straight.


----------



## ai7 (Feb 7, 2018)

DuckaDiesel said:


> The reason i like the date version is because i can see myself wearing seaforth for a month or two straight.


Hahaha true--the days start blurring together when you don't switch your watches up!


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

So basically I should just get the Pastel, 12-hr, no date? Because that is the most aesthetically pleasing? And then just whip out my phone if I need to know what day it is


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

kimsetpee said:


> So basically I should just get the Pastel, 12-hr, no date? Because that is the most aesthetically pleasing? And then just whip out my phone if I need to know what day it is


If it's your daily work watch, 12hr date is pretty useful for the date and interacting with ppl working in other time zones. If it's a watch you only take out on weekends and you often have to set the time because you don't have a winder, determining the AM/PM and setting the date can be a real pain.


----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)

stryker58 said:


> That's a good point that has me re-thinking my pre-order choice of a pastel/DLC. I found a pic that bears out what your saying.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bf_q-MwlqKq/


Yeah I don't see the dome and amount of crystal showing go be a negative. For me it evokes something of the 50's and 60's with the aggressive dome on many of my favorite watches from that period. Sure those were acrylic and often had a domed dial under it but the clean dial of the Seaforth with the fixed bezel has a taste of the past in it and I love it. I preordered a sunburst fixie no date, myself.


----------



## DanKoR0 (Dec 4, 2015)

EL_GEEk said:


>


Beautiful photography |>

Is that the stock strap?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Anyone know of straps similar to the nylon strap Jason included?


----------



## SergeantYoshi (Jan 14, 2018)

mplsabdullah said:


> Anyone know of straps similar to the nylon strap Jason included?


The nylon sport from Watch Gecko seems pretty close. I ordered one a few weeks ago and it has been good so far, though I don't own a halios yet so I can't compare it.








Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Many thanks the poster who recommended the invicta bracelet it really does go extremely well


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

SergeantYoshi said:


> The nylon sport from Watch Gecko seems pretty close. I ordered one a few weeks ago and it has been good so far, though I don't own a halios yet so I can't compare it.
> View attachment 12970585
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


Thanks however I'm fairly certain the ones you posted are like the standard nylon straps. The Halios are a bit thinner.


----------



## powasky (Jun 25, 2011)

I know that Clockwork Synergy offers a non-padded Cordura strap. Strapcode does as well, with a beefier buckle.


----------



## stryker58 (Dec 5, 2010)

Could you be more specific? Any particular model of the Invicta? Easy install? Thanks


----------



## powasky (Jun 25, 2011)

stryker58 said:


> Could you be more specific? Any particular model of the Invicta? Easy install? Thanks


940x series I believe.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

DanKoR0 said:


> Beautiful photography |>
> 
> Is that the stock strap?


Thank you. 
No, it's a simple Chromexcel from Lake House leather, I distressed it more. Not the best quality, and I won't pay the asking price, but they have sales once or twice a year.










"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## zimv20ca (Oct 21, 2017)

how blue is the abyss blue? in all the photos i see, it looks really close to black. does the blue come out under more direct light?


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

EL_GEEk said:


> Thank you.
> No, it's a simple Chromexcel from Lake House leather, I distressed it more. Not the best quality, and I won't pay the asking price, but they have sales once or twice a year.
> 
> 
> ...


Wow...the no date version of this is really looking like a go now...

Does it bother you that you can't tell the date with this watch or do you have other watches to substitute and this isn't your daily driver?


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

kimsetpee said:


> Wow...the no date version of this is really looking like a go now...
> 
> Does it bother you that you can't tell the date with this watch or do you have other watches to substitute and this isn't your daily driver?


I have too many to just have one daily diver .

I like both version. I also have the Bahama with date. The no date is easier to quickly set if I haven't worn it a few days.

I think on this design, is a matter of preference. There a very few micro brands that deliver date windows like Jason does IMO.

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

I've never owned a Halios ...ordered sunburst grey, sapphire, no date....
I hope the dial ends up with a nice , rad , sunburst


Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crunchnolo (Jul 25, 2016)

kimsetpee said:


> Wow...the no date version of this is really looking like a go now...
> 
> Does it bother you that you can't tell the date with this watch or do you have other watches to substitute and this isn't your daily driver?


Most popular variant is the pastel blue/fixed bezel/no date according to an official post on instagram.


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

Crunchnolo said:


> Most popular variant is the pastel blue/fixed bezel/no date according to an official post on instagram.


Well I definitely want to have the 12-hr bezel just for time zone differences and overall style. I think it looks the best with the sapphire bezel right behind it.


----------



## Crunchnolo (Jul 25, 2016)

zimv20ca said:


> how blue is the abyss blue? in all the photos i see, it looks really close to black. does the blue come out under more direct light?


I think they describe it as super inky, super dark. I would love to see some direct sun light pics myself but I suspect it's going to be very very dark.


----------



## shelbygto2 (May 11, 2010)

I have an Ornage on pre order with date! Cant wait! Now if I could only fond a Puck...


----------



## Crunchnolo (Jul 25, 2016)

kimsetpee said:


> Well I definitely want to have the 12-hr bezel just for time zone differences and overall style. I think it looks the best with the sapphire bezel right behind it.


I agree but sadly I can't come up with a good reason for the 12-hr now that I'm not traveling like I used to. I really want the 12-hr style wise. I'm torn on the fixed. There are some beautiful fixed bezel pictures but then I get a shot from the side instead of above and I'm not sure I like it.


----------



## Czar Quanovan (Aug 19, 2010)

Still trying to decide if I need to jump on board. My choice would be the silver sun burst with the sapphire bezel and date...decisions decisions


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

zimv20ca said:


> how blue is the abyss blue? in all the photos i see, it looks really close to black. does the blue come out under more direct light?


It is certainly a rich dark inky blue but does come more to life in direct light. It often shows blacker in pictures I take than real life. Here are some photos that hopefully help. These are some of the ways it can look with different lights.






















































































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimv20ca (Oct 21, 2017)

boatswain said:


> It is certainly a rich dark inky blue but does come more to life in direct light. It often shows blacker in pictures I take than real life. Here are some photos that hopefully help. These are some of the ways it can look with different lights.


immensely helpful, thank you. that is a *really* good looking dial.


----------



## dglsjhan (Jul 20, 2017)

boatswain said:


> It is certainly a rich dark inky blue but does come more to life in direct light. It often shows blacker in pictures I take than real life. Here are some photos that hopefully help. These are some of the ways it can look with different lights.


Nice photos! Thank you for posting those - confirms my choice  But, oh man, that Sunset Grey.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

You're welcome!

Happy to help if you need any more anything more specific.

For what it's worth I would choose the abyss over the sunburst grey. That's coming from a guy who has a sunburst blue and seriously considered the sunburst grey. That's just me though. I love the rich consistency and subtle life of the abyss.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

boatswain said:


> It is certainly a rich dark inky blue but does come more to life in direct light. It often shows blacker in pictures I take than real life. Here are some photos that hopefully help. These are some of the ways it can look with different lights.


Boatswain, Your pictures are always great, but I respectfully disagree about how dark the Abyss looks in real life. I have never, ever seen my Abyss in the wild look as blue as it does in the above two pictures of yours, under any lighting conditions. Perhaps my 68-year old eyes don't register colors as well as a younger person might, but I doubt it.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

No sweat and happy to
Hear another opinion. 

It's hard to capture and totally think it's possible to perceived it differently. I find differences in tone just looking at my computer and phone. 

I tried to include a variety of pictures to show the abyss. 

Better let some other abyss owners chime in...


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

CHJ001 said:


> Boatswain, Your pictures are always great, but I respectfully disagree about how dark the Abyss looks in real life. I have never, ever seen my Abyss in the wild look as blue as it does in the above two pictures of yours, under any lighting conditions. Perhaps my 68-year old eyes don't register colors as well as a younger person might, but I doubt it.


Unfortunately, age does have to do with our color perception. Below is an excerpt from one of the medical websites.

Decreased color vision. Cells in the retina that are responsible for normal color vision decline in sensitivity as we age, causing colors to become less bright and the contrast between different colors to be less noticeable.

In particular, blue colors may appear faded or "washed out." While there is no treatment for this normal, age-related loss of color perception, you should be aware of this loss if your profession (e.g. artist, seamstress or electrician) requires fine color discrimination.

Here is the entire article - http://www.allaboutvision.com/over60/vision-changes.htm

Also as Boatswain pointed out, the screen you view the photos will have big impact on how you perceive the color. Plus each of us sees color differently, particularly blue/green is the color spectrum that male have the most difficulty in distinguishing.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tkshk (Feb 13, 2017)

I saw the Abyss Blue at the WindUp event. Initially I thought it's black, but when I put it next to the gen 1 black dial, I could tell it's not black. It's like NYPD's blue uniform, which may look black but actually is very dark navy. The Abyss blue is a formal and dressy color, IMO. I pre-ordered one with fixed bezel and no-date!


----------



## Hj3lm (Jun 24, 2015)

tkshk said:


> I saw the Abyss Blue at the WindUp event. Initially I thought it's black, but when I put it next to the gen 1 black dial, I could tell it's not black. It's like NYPD's blue uniform, which may look black but actually is very dark navy. The Abyss blue is a formal and dressy color, IMO. I pre-ordered one with fixed bezel and no-date!


Glad to hear that regarding the color. I have several blue dialed watches, but still opted for the abyss blue....Just looks to good not to order!

Sent from the north!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Think of the abyss blue as a blackberry. Mostly black with shades of blue. Kinda sorta similar to a blueberry. But with gloss dial. 

IMHO, it's very attractive and understated. Can be used in multiple variations as a dress watch.


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

I don't doubt that age can affect color perception, but how would that explain that I can clearly see the blueness in the two pictures above but not in real life. If the pictures were an accurate representation of the true color, one would think I would see (or not see) them in the same way. It's also true that a camera lens can be opened wider than the lens of a human eye and receive more light than we can. Have you ever watched a golf tournament when it was getting dark? On the TV, it appears bright enough to play, but the announcers warn us that it's really much darker, and that they can barely see.


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 24, 2015)

boatswain said:


> No sweat and happy to
> Hear another opinion.
> 
> It's hard to capture and totally think it's possible to perceived it differently. I find differences in tone just looking at my computer and phone.
> ...


Regarding the abyss, from the pictures it seems like the blue is a lot more noticeable in the sapphire bezel than in the dial itself? Would you agree? It's for this reason that I'm still undecided between the sapphire bezel and the steel divers bezel (order placed for sapphire, for durability purposes, but can always change it to steel divers)


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

For those of you who are deciding whether to get an Abyss, and may be scared off by talk (from me and others) that it's too black, I'd like to add that, while I would prefer the Abyss to be a shade or two lighter so that the blue was always apparent, I do really like the Abyss. In the 5 weeks that I've had it, it's gotten about 95% of my wrist time. While the blueness may not always be apparent to my eyes, my mind sees blue because it knows it's in there somewhere. As far as sapphire versus steel bezel, I have only had experience with the steel dive bezel, which to me, right or wrong, is the look I prefer for a dive watch.


----------



## Kanadicken (Oct 30, 2015)

boatswain said:


> In terms of date vs no date my position has changed somewhat.
> 
> I loved the symmetry of the no date series 1. So clean and balanced. Series 2 was date only and the abyss sapphire was so beautiful I thought I would learn to tolerate the date even if perhaps I would do it differently.
> 
> ...


I agree 100% with this statement. I've been really torn all day about weather or not to order a series 3. I have an Abyss 12h now, and I really didn't like the date before I got the watch, but now that I have it, not really bothered at all. And I've been wearing it pretty often and a date is really handy on a daily wearer. Had the grey sunburst been without the blue details, and extra points for gilt, I'd be pulling the trigger, but as it is the Abyss is still my favourite...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

cdonald said:


> Regarding the abyss, from the pictures it seems like the blue is a lot more noticeable in the sapphire bezel than in the dial itself? Would you agree? It's for this reason that I'm still undecided between the sapphire bezel and the steel divers bezel (order placed for sapphire, for durability purposes, but can always change it to steel divers)


The sapphire bezel matches the dial in dim and indirect light.

However in direct sun the paint under the sapphire bezel as well as how the light plays on and in the sapphire bezel makes it so it Cant keep up with the gloss of the dial and the dial will appear darker. So I suppose in some situations yes the bezel will appear more blue than the dial.

While the abyss works very well with all bezels, I think it works best with the dressy gloss sapphire to match the gloss dial.

Indirect









Some more direct light



























PS a deceptive element that may be happening to the "blueness" in my photos is that my phone case is blue and in some pics it's reflection will add an element of blue. I try to frame my photos not to have the camera case but if you look it will be there sometimes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Is the version iii Abyss going to be lightened up a bit? I thought I read that might happen. We get sneak peeks of dials when finished correct? I'm a first time Halios buyer so pardon the questions...

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryebrook (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm thinking of ordering the Abyss Blue with a 12 hour bezel, no date. I'd like to wear it often - will the bezel be small enough to be worn comfortably to fit under shirt cuffs? I'm torn between the utility of the 12 hour bezel vs. the smaller dimensions of the fixed bezel. Any opinions on the aesthetics and comfort between the two styles would be appreciated, as this is my first Halios purchase!


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

Mil6161 said:


> Is the version iii Abyss going to be lightened up a bit? I thought I read that might happen.


Oh, I hope not. I stayed out of the pre-order because I assumed that "Abyss" will be the same color Abyss that I already own. I was pushing for a slightly lighter, deep blue and Jason, leading up to the pre-order, suggested he might shelve the Abyss for a lighter shade of blue. But then at the last minute, he scotched the lighter shade and went with the Abyss. I hope I'm not missing out on what I've wanted all along.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

CHJ001 said:


> Oh, I hope not. I stayed out of the pre-order because I assumed that "Abyss" will be the same color Abyss that I already own. I was pushing for a slightly lighter, deep blue and Jason, leading up to the pre-order, suggested he might shelve the Abyss for a lighter shade of blue. But then at the last minute, he scotched the lighter shade and went with the Abyss. I hope I'm not missing out on what I've wanted all along.


You might be right...idk... just wondering ...maybe I didn't see update...

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## warren182 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



EA-Sport said:


> Looking good, was that from Oris 65 42 or 40mm?
> 
> Other than bracelet from Oris and Ginault, any affordable option other than Invicta GMT 9400 whereby we won't have to spend more than >$500 for the watch just to get the bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just received an invicta 9400. The bracelet doesn't fit. The end link doesn't line up with the case very well at all. It's a hollow link, so I'm sure could be persuaded to line up, but straight out of the box it's not.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ryebrook said:


> I'm thinking of ordering the Abyss Blue with a 12 hour bezel, no date. I'd like to wear it often - will the bezel be small enough to be worn comfortably to fit under shirt cuffs? I'm torn between the utility of the 12 hour bezel vs. the smaller dimensions of the fixed bezel. Any opinions on the aesthetics and comfort between the two styles would be appreciated, as this is my first Halios purchase!


The bezel edge is VERY thin and it then slopes up to the crystal. This makes it wear extremely well for a bezeled watch. You will have no issues with cuffs for the steel rotating bezel.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

CHJ001 said:


> While the blueness may not always be apparent to my eyes, my mind sees blue because it knows it's in there somewhere.


 i get a chuckle out of the rationalizations we (me included) WIS use when it comes to watches.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryebrook (Aug 27, 2013)

Awesome! Thank you for the reply - the pics and explanation are very helpful.



boatswain said:


> The bezel edge is VERY thin and it then slopes up to the crystal. This makes it wear extremely well for a bezeled watch. You will have no issues with cuffs for the steel rotating bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

As an answer to my comment in IG Jason said he keeps Abyss Blue color as it is now, because guys want dark dial , because it is a kind of "Twisted Black".
And this is one of the reasons why it is my precious thing. 

While Boatswain you like Gloss dial with glossy sapphire bezel most, I like my 12h steel because of the play between industrial steel and glossy dial, they stand together just right. And black numerals add that contrast to the dial , the difference of dial color and bezel is more visible and the overall contrast. I can say a lot of things just like you do. Yes we love our watches ))
Some photos will come in next few days


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Agreed. 

I think the abyss dial works very well with all bezels. In fact perhaps I would have been tempted by your steel dive if I didn’t have the steel dive bezel already from series 1. 

Can’t go wrong!

Jason should have a “shuffle” or “random” button in the order cart!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



warren182 said:


> I just received an invicta 9400. The bracelet doesn't fit. The end link doesn't line up with the case very well at all. It's a hollow link, so I'm sure could be persuaded to line up, but straight out of the box it's not.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I thought it was the 9402 GMT bracelet that for the Seaforth?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warren182 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Quicksilver said:


> I thought it was the 9402 GMT bracelet that for the Seaforth?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only difference (I believe) is the dial colour. The bracelet and case is identical.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crunchnolo (Jul 25, 2016)

Thank you all for sharing your experiences and pictures. Very helpful.

I decided to go with abyss/steel diver/date. I think I would go with the sapphire if it wasn't for the concern that the color difference in direct light would turn me off to the watch. At least I can change my mind several more times before the shipping date.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



warren182 said:


> Only difference (I believe) is the dial colour. The bracelet and case is identical.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Oh man, my 9401 is on the way..I'll keep you guys updated once I got it...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



EA-Sport said:


> Oh man, my 9401 is on the way..I'll keep you guys updated once I got it...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please do! I was getting ready to order myself

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

Back to the bracelet talk, I know someone fit a Sinn 556 H link on to the Seaforth a few pages back. On the Sinn 556 page, someone else found an aftermarket bracelet that fit the Sinn, so it might work on the Seaforth as well? Looks like hollow end links though...
Freda 599 Oyster style








Edit: I have not tried this myself.


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

Waited until the 11th hour (literally) but placed my pre-order for the pastel dial, 12 hour bezel, with date. While really all of the other dials and bezels look GREAT, the pastel was the one that initially piqued my interest in the Seaforth. I think it's such a unique look and there are countless other watches out there that can fill my desire for a black, blue, or grey face. Also, I know there are a lot of date-haters 'round these parts, but I prefer having it and Jason really did it right, color matched and subtle, keeping the face symmetrical at the 6 o'clock position. Every time I wear a no-date, I still find myself looking for it and being annoyed when I don't have it.

Now we wait.


----------



## slammjack (Mar 25, 2012)

boatswain said:


> The bezel edge is VERY thin and it then slopes up to the crystal. This makes it wear extremely well for a bezeled watch. You will have no issues with cuffs for the steel rotating bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It wears well on you. How big is your wrist?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thank you.

I have 6.75-7" flatish wrist.

It wears very nicely indeed. An extremely comfortable watch.

I think it is a great size, design and case shape to accommodate a wide range of wrist sizes and shapes.

Let me know if more wrist shot angles are helpful. Its something i bother others about so i am happy to return the favour if needed.


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

BStu185 said:


> Waited until the 11th hour (literally) but placed my pre-order for the pastel dial, 12 hour bezel, with date. While really all of the other dials and bezels look GREAT, the pastel was the one that initially piqued my interest in the Seaforth. I think it's such a unique look and there are countless other watches out there that can fill my desire for a black, blue, or grey face. Also, I know there are a lot of date-haters 'round these parts, but I prefer having it and Jason really did it right, color matched and subtle, keeping the face symmetrical at the 6 o'clock position. Every time I wear a no-date, I still find myself looking for it and being annoyed when I don't have it.
> 
> Now we wait.


I feel that. I am planning on getting a GMT w/ Date as well once it comes out so I'm strongly considering the no date on the pastel 12-hr just to be a dressier watch. I feel like I would wear the pastel more and then would probably be annoyed of the lack of date between switching watches...I might just stick with the date version - hopefully Jason can do something about the overall blend of this dial for the Series III that was an issue in the Series II Pastel Date.


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

Damnit all!

I've got the Abyss Sapphire in the shopping cart but I can't seem to pull the trigger just yet....that damn Sunburst Grey ND Fixie is throwing a kink in my 1 watch purchase. Maybe I should just get both right? I mean I can't be the only one getting 2, heck there might be some people getting 3. Wait, that's ridiculous right? Right?!?


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

kimsetpee said:


> I feel that. I am planning on getting a GMT w/ Date as well once it comes out so I'm strongly considering the no date on the pastel 12-hr just to be a dressier watch. I feel like I would wear the pastel more and then would probably be annoyed of the lack of date between switching watches...I might just stick with the date version - hopefully Jason can do something about the overall blend of this dial for the Series III that was an issue in the Series II Pastel Date.


You make a good point. Man I'm not good with this many options. Maybe I forgo the Sunburst Grey ND Fixie, for the Pastel SS and hope for a Sunburst Grey GMT?


----------



## ai7 (Feb 7, 2018)

elschiz said:


> You make a good point. Man I'm not good with this many options. Maybe I forgo the Sunburst Grey ND Fixie, for the Pastel SS and hope for a Sunburst Grey GMT?


It's definitely possible Jason may change his mind, but at the Halios website he does say that Abyss Blue and Nimbus Grey are the dials that will be offered for the first run of the GMT. Maybe he'll change his mind if you bug him enough!


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

ai7 said:


> It's definitely possible Jason may change his mind, but at the Halios website he does say that Abyss Blue and Nimbus Grey are the dials that will be offered for the first run of the GMT. Maybe he'll change his mind if you bug him enough!


Well I just learned something, didn't realize there were only two official GMT colors as of now. I do like Nimbus Grey, so that's an option I'm ok with, however that leaves me stuck with my current option dilemma.


----------



## ai7 (Feb 7, 2018)

elschiz said:


> Well I just learned something, didn't realize there were only two official GMT colors as of now. I do like Nimbus Grey, so that's an option I'm ok with, however that leaves me stuck with my current option dilemma.


Haha sorry, I probably can't help you there! (To each his own, right?)

I'll definitely be interested to see what changes (if any) Jason announces as the GMT release gets closer.


----------



## slammjack (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks! I'll definitely let you know


----------



## ai7 (Feb 7, 2018)

Well, folks, I just pulled the trigger on a sunburst grey / fixed DLC / no date. Too hard to pick just one, but that was my limit...for now! Hope you all are enjoying/will enjoy yours. Cheers!


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

What have I done?

At 1130ish I snagged an Abyss Sapphire Date, but watching the clock get closer to 12:01, I just couldn't help myself, so at 11:59 I checked out with a Pastel SS date, _and_ a Sunburst Grey Fixie ND....

As of right now, I immediately regret my decision haha and now I need to get my finances in order I suppose.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nicely done!...however...I reckon you have another 3 hours with the preorder likely closing at pacific daylight time out here on the west coast


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

ai7 said:


> Well, folks, I just pulled the trigger on a sunburst grey / fixed DLC / no date. Too hard to pick just one, but that was my limit...for now! Hope you all are enjoying/will enjoy yours. Cheers!


Ordered the same combo just right now! I made a Failed attempt to be stronger and not pull the trigger but couldn't do it the force in this one was too strong for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Nicely done!...however...I reckon you have another 3 hours with the preorder likely closing at pacific daylight time out here on the west coast


Oh I know, and I know it's refundable, just a mental "gut punch," dropping an additional $400 when I only really planned on the 1 watch haha. But having said that, I do like options and if for any reason I don't like one of them I can find it a new home.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Two great choices you made though. I reckon you will love them both!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

BStu185 said:


> Waited until the 11th hour (literally) but placed my pre-order for the pastel dial, 12 hour bezel, with date. While really all of the other dials and bezels look GREAT, the pastel was the one that initially piqued my interest in the Seaforth. I think it's such a unique look and there are countless other watches out there that can fill my desire for a black, blue, or grey face. Also, I know there are a lot of date-haters 'round these parts, but I prefer having it and Jason really did it right, color matched and subtle, keeping the face symmetrical at the 6 o'clock position. Every time I wear a no-date, I still find myself looking for it and being annoyed when I don't have it.
> 
> Now we wait.


I did the same but looking at my watches I have only one without the date. An Explorer. I find I don't miss it when I wear it so given the better balance of the no date I contacted Jason and changed for the ETA no date version. Also agree the pastel 12hr is the one that's different from other makers. If I find I've made a mistake I'll live with this rather than move it on. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Less than 20min left for pre-order. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nnahorski (Feb 28, 2018)

Whelp, I’m in the Halios club I suppose. 

Snagged an Abyss / Sapphire / Date and a Pastel / 12 hr / No Date late yesterday night. I’m thinking about changing the Pastel to the Date version, but then again I don’t have a watch without a date complication so I may keep it.

Thankfully I have until August to pay the remainder so no watches for me between now and then... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

Pre-order still open in Europe for about 12 hours (till 12 pm) at FORaSEC - Home.


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

Did you order the Abyss ?)



Nanda said:


> Pre-order still open in Europe for about 12 hours (till 12 pm) at FORaSEC - Home.


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

s.z said:


> Did you order the Abyss ?)


I ordered a bunch of that masterpiece , among them 2 Abyss. ;o)


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

Nanda said:


> I ordered a bunch of that masterpiece , among them 2 Abyss. ;o)


Oh I see now...Date-No Date..Date-No Date.. Perfect special pieces !

Could not resist to order a Sunburst Date Fixie as well, to compliment my 12H Abyss which is the One.


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

ya'll are making me second-guess my pastel fixed - about to reach out to Jason and request a 12hr bezel!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

beefyt said:


> ya'll are making me second-guess my pastel fixed - about to reach out to Jason and request a 12hr bezel!


I personally really love the steel bezel on the pastel. I would second that vote.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nnahorski (Feb 28, 2018)

beefyt said:


> ya'll are making me second-guess my pastel fixed - about to reach out to Jason and request a 12hr bezel!


I went back and forth on it all night last night. Finally went for the 12 hr because I don't have anything else like it but have other 38 to 40 mm watches with a lighter colored dial.

My advice is tho go for it, but maybe I'm biased by my own choice already.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



ten13th said:


> The deed is done.
> 
> View attachment 12956691
> 
> ...


Done the deed again just before the closing bell. Really appreciate Halios' one-week pre-order window and cancel/refund policy before shipping. It provides more time to decide what will be the ultimate keeper. At the same time, this complicates the logistics of his operations significantly when inevitably orders will be canceled, changed in the coming months. Huge props for his devotion to bend backward to make the customer happy. IMHO and experience, this level of customer focus is in the top 1%. |>

Regarding the two additions. I was never a fan of sapphire bezel on Series 1 when bezel was just black, visually it was just too much contrast with all the dial except the black dial. However, over the past few weeks I warmed up to it after viewing all the photos of Abysee in the past few weeks especially lots of them from Boatswain. And I appreciate products that go the extra mile to have the details right, like matching bezel and dial colors for the Abysee and Sunburst Grey. Given Series 3 is at least four to five months away from shipping, pre-order these now would be good insurance for my evolving preference.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ten13th

Those look great. And great overall comments. 

I’m test driving some other pieces right now and miss the seaforths I had been wearing for over a month and half. 

I’ll have to sneak them back in to the rotation. At the very least to keep fresh pics coming to ease people waits. 

If I was staring fresh I would probably get the no date abyss sapphire. What a beauty!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

nnahorski said:


> I went back and forth on it all night last night. Finally went for the 12 hr because I don't have anything else like it but have other 38 to 40 mm watches with a lighter colored dial.
> 
> My advice is tho go for it, but maybe I'm biased by my own choice already.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Ya I just couldn't keep myself from getting a Pastel 12hr, I think they just look so good and seems like a great spring/summer GADA watch. I guess we'll have to see if I keep it along with the Sunburst Grey Fixie.


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

Had it been an option, I would have gone with a Grotto 12-hr steel bezel with no date. Grotto is a deep, rich blue that never, ever appears black under any lighting condition.


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)

I think this would make a nice Seaforth color


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Agreed...








ji846]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nellipj (Nov 27, 2011)

Found a decent bracelet for the Seaforth that works. Endlinks need a little fiddling, but it's close. Rolex GMT 16710 copy off eBay for $34.

20MM OYSTER SOLID WATCH BAND STAINLESS STEEL FOR ROLEX GMT II 16710 FLIP LOCK https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/161287888345










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

Looks promising. How is about a side view?


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

boatswain, I am still waiting for your Series I. ;o)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nanda said:


> boatswain, I am still waiting for your Series I. ;o)


Was I supposed to sell it to you?! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Kind of sad to hear that the Abyss Blue will be unchanged. 
Seeing the blue become a little more noticeable would have been an improvement from Series II imo.
I am still hyped to get my first Halios watch in August or later (because delays are not uncommon).


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm sure there'll be changes to the blue down the road. The Abyss blue is a big hit and for a good reason. It's really very nice.


----------



## nellipj (Nov 27, 2011)

Nanda said:


> Looks promising. How is about a side view?


Here you go.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strawcow (Sep 2, 2017)

nellipj said:


> Found a decent bracelet for the Seaforth that works. Endlinks need a little fiddling, but it's close. Rolex GMT 16710 copy off eBay for $34.
> 
> 20MM OYSTER SOLID WATCH BAND STAINLESS STEEL FOR ROLEX GMT II 16710 FLIP LOCK https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/161287888345
> 
> ...


Does your idea of fiddling include the use of a dremel?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nellipj (Nov 27, 2011)

strawcow said:


> Does your idea of fiddling include the use of a dremel?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can bend the end links a bit more to flow with the lines of the case. I was at the office when the bracelet was delivered and I was just using my fingers. The tips of the endlinks could use a little filing which will help as well. I can do that with my dremel, or file.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Still kind of dominating the wrist time.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Had the opportunity to see the GMT prototype in person today. Quite nice although the final version will have a different style of GMT hand. Please excuse my lousy cam phone pic.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## slammjack (Mar 25, 2012)

JLS36 said:


> Still kind of dominating the wrist time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What strap is that??


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

My guess is Red Rock Straps on Etsy. They are popular now and are well
made canvas straps.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Looking at all these pictures makes me wish I had the funds to get all these Seaforth varieties. :-(


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

Tanjecterly said:


> Looking at all these pictures makes me wish I had the funds to get all these Seaforth varieties.


I'm actually slightly bothered by the fact that some ppl are ordering 3 different configurations. I feel that this might be due to Jason giving the assurance that they can cancel or change configurations anytime without losing the deposit, so ppl tend to order a bit more than what they really want due to FOMO. Got a feeling most will cancel or flip one or two of them, creating excess stock. And that may make Jason abandon the idea of pre-order in subsequent Halios runs, making it difficult for everyone.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I have to agree. In his desire to repair the "damage" from series 2, Jason has create an incredibly flexible pre-order process. Great for customers, but i feel for him in the potential management headaches of bringing this run to market with the usual quality and service. I commend him, however it probably wouldn't have been my direction if i was in his shoes. However i also don't have the fortitude to do what he does in the first place. 

-Tip Of The Cap-


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

deepfriedicecubes said:


> I'm actually slightly bothered by the fact that some ppl are ordering 3 different configurations. I feel that this might be due to Jason giving the assurance that they can cancel or change configurations anytime without losing the deposit, so ppl tend to order a bit more than what they really want due to FOMO. Got a feeling most will cancel or flip one or two of them, creating excess stock. And that may make Jason abandon the idea of pre-order in subsequent Halios runs, making it difficult for everyone.


I'm gonna go out on a limb and suggest that Jason probably wouldn't have too much difficulty selling excess stock, as I suspect despite the pre-order there will be people who missed out who catch the fever by the time this run is ready to hit the streets. Demand may never reach the fever pitch it did with Series 2, but I also can't imagine it'll go down to a point where he can't sell a few watches on the site if he has stock.


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

strawcow said:


> Does your idea of fiddling include the use of a dremel?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that an Abyss BLue or is that Sunburst blue? Looks really nice...


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

I would suggest that Jason set a date to finalize orders at least a few months before delivery to give himself a better idea what the final numbers will be for each configuration, so as to give himself a little flexibility to adjust his inventory.


----------



## cheesa (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> My guess is Red Rock Straps on Etsy. They are popular now and are well
> made canvas straps.


Yes red rock although I'm not sure I could recommend them yet. They seem very well made and they are visually one of the best canvas straps I have. However they are rigid and I mean really ridgid and he uses a glue that leaves a very strong chemical odor. As to the odor he says it will go away in 2-4 weeks and the rigidity he said will also go away. If those two issues don't improve I would say stay away, I've only had it for a week so I'm giving it time. I've got clover canvas, drunkart, drewstrap and wearwatch. So I feel I have a good baseline to compare it too. The guy that makes Redrock is nice and easy to communicate with but I must say the smell and ridgid nature are a huge turn off and if they don't improve the even the fantastic looks of the strap are not worth it to me.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

slammjack said:


> What strap is that??


Yes red rock but read my previous comment about them.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Watcher1988 (May 10, 2017)

I think the GMT version has to be really impressive to beat the seaforth.....


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## stryker58 (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm going to have to ask which bracelet this is...seems like a nice fit.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

stryker58 said:


> I'm going to have to ask which bracelet this is...seems like a nice fit.


Ginault


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Now after all the excitement, I now realize we all have a five and a half month wait, at best. That's going to be tough.


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Playing with a new waxed cotton strap I picked up from suigeneric.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

It looks nice. I sometimes regret selling it but enjoy!


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

I guess it looks okay from the top






..not so sure about the side view, may be need to bend the top of the end link a bit?








The spring bar location is perfect tho

Edit: the bracelet is from Invicta 940X.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stryker58 (Dec 5, 2010)

mplsabdullah said:


> Ginault


Great...now i need a Ginault.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

stryker58 said:


> Great...now i need a Ginault.


You can buy just the bracelet from them

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> You can buy just the bracelet from them
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


I think I posted it already, but I called Ginault a few months back. Bracelet is $250 per the email response I received.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

Jlawjj said:


> I think I posted it already, but I called Ginault a few months back. Bracelet is $250 per the email response I received.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow. Nice margin on that item.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

deepfriedicecubes said:


> I'm actually slightly bothered by the fact that some ppl are ordering 3 different configurations. I feel that this might be due to Jason giving the assurance that they can cancel or change configurations anytime without losing the deposit, so ppl tend to order a bit more than what they really want due to FOMO. Got a feeling most will cancel or flip one or two of them, creating excess stock. And that may make Jason abandon the idea of pre-order in subsequent Halios runs, making it difficult for everyone.


The pre-order stated that you can cancel up until the shipment date, expected to +/- August.

PLOT TWIST: All configurations are already ready to go, and he will ship them immediately before anybody can cancel their multiple pre-orders. Mwahahahaha.


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

deepfriedicecubes said:


> I'm actually slightly bothered by the fact that some ppl are ordering 3 different configurations. I feel that this might be due to Jason giving the assurance that they can cancel or change configurations anytime without losing the deposit, so ppl tend to order a bit more than what they really want due to FOMO. Got a feeling most will cancel or flip one or two of them, creating excess stock. And that may make Jason abandon the idea of pre-order in subsequent Halios runs, making it difficult for everyone.


While I understand you being bothered with the ability to buy several at a time, it's actually a really nice opportunity to try several different styles that people may have been unsure of. Not with the intent to offload at a higher price or FOMO, rather to pay the creator his asking price and see firsthand whether you like his product. I see it no different than the 5 shoes I just purchased and there's two reasons for having bought that many, 1) I simply don't like shopping at the mall, 2)though the styles online may appear to my liking, once on the foot they look weird, so they'll be returned. I feel I'm not the only one who does this, so it's certainly not for aftermarket markup somewhere online.

If Jason accepts returns then I'll return 1 or 2 of the 3 I purchased, maybe I don't return any, and if he does not accept returns then I'll find them a decent home at a fair price. I don't think Jason or anyone will have any issue placing the Seaforth in the hands of others. Which isn't exactly creating excess stock if people are happily buying them, even at a markup (how many people have already posted in this thread that they bought at higher price but overall happy with the watch? Not to mention the number of people gladly making their 2nd or 3rd Seaforth purchase?).

To be honest, you should be proud that Jason has such a huge demand that a person is willing to buy 1, 2, even 3 of the same watch, in different flavors. That's huge and speaks volumes to the product he's putting out there.

At the end of the day you, me, and not even Jason can stop scalpers/flippers and FOMO.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

elschiz said:


> While I understand you being bothered with the ability to buy several at a time, it's actually a really nice opportunity to try several different styles that people may have been unsure of. Not with the intent to offload at a higher price or FOMO, rather to pay the creator his asking price and see firsthand whether you like his product. I see it no different than the 5 shoes I just purchased and there's two reasons for having bought that many, 1) I simply don't like shopping at the mall, 2)though the styles online may appear to my liking, once on the foot they look weird, so they'll be returned. I feel I'm not the only one who does this, so it's certainly not for aftermarket markup somewhere online.
> 
> If Jason accepts returns then I'll return 1 or 2 of the 3 I purchased, maybe I don't return any, and if he does not accept returns then I'll find them a decent home at a fair price. I don't think Jason or anyone will have any issue placing the Seaforth in the hands of others. Which isn't exactly creating excess stock if people are happily buying them, even at a markup (how many people have already posted in this thread that they bought at higher price but overall happy with the watch? Not to mention the number of people gladly making their 2nd or 3rd Seaforth purchase?).
> 
> ...


Could not have said it better myself.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

elschiz said:


> it's actually a really nice opportunity to try several different styles that people may have been unsure of.


Guess you're right. As I'm ordering a sapphire abyss after already owning a 12 hr abyss, I kind of know exactly what I'm getting into. Didn't occur to me that a lot of ppl out there wouldn't, especially for the newer colors. Anyways, for those of you who are wondering how black or blue it appears, here's a few pics under different lighting conditions.

1. Direct sunlight, morning. Pretty blue alright.








2. Direct sunlight, noon. Definitely blue. No one will mistaken it for black.








3. Indirect/natural lighting, morning. Gradients of black to dark blue depending on how the light hits. True to its name, has a deep ocean color scheme to it.








4. Indirect/natural lighting, cloudy afternoon. Generally looks lighter and bluer when reflecting lighter objects like the sky etc.








5. Indirect/natural lighting, evening. Pic taken under a huge shade, a consistent inky dark blue look.








6. Indirect/natural lighting, dim places. Pic taken inside the bus, evening time. Similar to above.








7. Fluorescent lighting, office space. My favorite lightning for the abyss. Under fluorescent lights, it appears as a dark metallic blue, like a newly polished car surface.








8. In the sub. Under different artificial lighting conditions, it will appear very black and the blue is hard to tell.


----------



## Hj3lm (Jun 24, 2015)

deepfriedicecubes said:


> Guess you're right. As I'm ordering a sapphire abyss after already owning a 12 hr abyss, I kind of know exactly what I'm getting into. Didn't occur to me that a lot of ppl out there wouldn't, especially for the newer colors. Anyways, for those of you who are wondering how black or blue it appears, here's a few pics under different lighting conditions.
> 
> 1. Direct sunlight, morning. Pretty blue alright.
> View attachment 12980685
> ...


Wow! Makes me really happy with my order  Thanks for sharing!

Sent from the north!


----------



## PeteInNYC (May 9, 2016)

Pastel fixie in its natural habitat.

Punta Cana, Dominican Republic.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

What do yo guys think? I was able to push the end link to get below the bezel..it's not perfect match because the slope of the end link didn't match the slope of the lugs but I'd say pretty close ..thoughts?


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vermonster (May 8, 2017)

I think it's time I buy one...

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Vermonster said:


> I think it's time I buy one...
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Too late now. Pre-order has closed. But I'll bet not long after delivery there'll be a flood on the boards.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nnahorski (Feb 28, 2018)

Michael Day said:


> Too late now. Pre-order has closed. But I'll bet not long after delivery there'll be a flood on the boards.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I just checked. Looks like you can preorder an Abyss Blue / Steel 12 hour / no Date and a Sunburst Grey / Steel 12 hour / Date. I wonder if a couple of preorders cancelled because you're right that the preorder period has been over for a few days now. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

nnahorski said:


> I just checked. Looks like you can preorder an Abyss Blue / Steel 12 hour / no Date and a Sunburst Grey / Steel 12 hour / Date. I wonder if a couple of preorders cancelled because you're right that the preorder period has been over for a few days now. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Maybe the production numbers on these couple weren't met and he's left open?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nnahorski (Feb 28, 2018)

Michael Day said:


> Maybe the production numbers on these couple weren't met and he's left open?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yeah, I don't have any idea as to why there are those two versions available. Earlier today you could still preorder a sunburst grey / dlc fixed / no date. I added it to my cart and then thought better of it. 2 is enough for now (I think, but maybe not because obviously I'm still stalking the preorders).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

nnahorski said:


> 2 is enough for now


Sure. Keep on telling yourself that. 

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

nnahorski said:


> Yeah, I don't have any idea as to why there are those two versions available. Earlier today you could still preorder a sunburst grey / dlc fixed / no date. I added it to my cart and then thought better of it. 2 is enough for now (I think, but maybe not because obviously I'm still stalking the preorders).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Oh well, you can always get on the Doxa Poseidon pre-order. Won't be open much longer!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nnahorski (Feb 28, 2018)

Michael Day said:


> Oh well, you can always get on the Doxa Poseidon pre-order. Won't be own much longer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Stunning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nnahorski (Feb 28, 2018)

ten13th said:


> Sure. Keep on telling yourself that.
> 
> Instagram: ten13th


Yeah, I'll keep doing that. For whatever good it will do me. If an Abyss / Fixed pops up I'm done for I think.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

nnahorski said:


> Wow! Stunning
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I couldn't resist 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nnahorski (Feb 28, 2018)

Michael Day said:


> I couldn't resist
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yeah I can see why. Beautiful

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

It's awfully quiet in here . . . . Since I adjusted my Abyss/Dive for daylight savings time, it has been on my wrist 23.75/7 and clocked +2, 0, 0, -1, -1, +1, +3, 0, 0, -1 for a total of +3 seconds over 10 days---an astounding +0.3 SPD!


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

If anyone wants to try the invicta bracelet I have one I don’t need , it does look nice but I prefer the Seaforth on leather, I gave the watch to my daughter and she wears it on nato so bracelet is uneeded , £35 PayPal shipped worldwide with tracking 
I know for sale posts are frowned upon but this is only for the bracelet and I know some of you guys might be looking for one , I have plenty of feedback on the sales threads


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Monkeynuts said:


> If anyone wants to try the invicta bracelet I have one I don't need , it does look nice but I prefer the Seaforth on leather, I gave the watch to my daughter and she wears it on nato so bracelet is uneeded , £35 PayPal shipped worldwide with tracking
> I know for sale posts are frowned upon but this is only for the bracelet and I know some of you guys might be looking for one , I have plenty of feedback on the sales threads


There's a sales section for straps/bracelets also, just saying 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

BGW9!

As I am a huge fan of C3, I've been preferring my BGW9 lumed watches a lot recently so this is a pleasant surprise imo.


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

The lume change will change the look of the pieces a bit. Example: 







_Edited photo via Hodinkee
_
I am OK with the white. It "cools" the look of the face without the yellow/green C3.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

I wonder how the sunburst grey will look with white lume? I liked how the c3 pops off a grey dial.... decisions, decisions....

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

Mil6161 said:


> I wonder how the sunburst grey will look with white lume? I liked how the c3 pops off a grey dial.... decisions, decisions....
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


I think it'll look well matched with the blue text and indexes at each hour in the minute track

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Nice to hear of the inclusion of BGW9 lume in the series III!
Now hopefully we will hear news of a more noticeable blue in the abyss blue and of a true no-date movement in the future!


----------



## dbdicker (Feb 12, 2017)

Help! I ordered a sunburst grey with 12 hour bezel -- then switched it for the DLC plain bezel (PVD). NOW I'm not sure I made the right switch! Jason sent an email to give the last changes soon -- HELP ME! vote on which is better idea.

The bezel will look more like a diver - in plain black, more like??? what???


----------



## MyNameIs (Mar 21, 2018)

ConfusedOne said:


> Nice to hear of the inclusion of BGW9 lume in the series III!
> Now hopefully we will hear news of a more noticeable blue in the abyss blue and of a true no-date movement in the future!


I have been a long time lurker, but have finally created an account so I could reply to you..
Series III will include a true no-date movement! I emailed Jason about it and he said the no-date version will not have a phantom date stop. To quote him: "Only over my dead body "


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

MyNameIs said:


> I have been a long time lurker, but have finally created an account so I could reply to you..
> Series III will include a true no-date movement! I emailed Jason about it and he said the no-date version will not have a phantom date stop. To quote him: "Only over my dead body "


Good first post (for me anyway). I'm a happy camper now, really glad the Series I, II and III are all differentiated. So I'm getting the perfect variant in Series III that I wanted in Series I - pastel fixie, blue lume, no date, swiss ETA. My Series I is a gilt sapphire which has become my daily wearer and will be pretty different from the III.


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

MyNameIs said:


> I have been a long time lurker, but have finally created an account so I could reply to you..
> Series III will include a true no-date movement! I emailed Jason about it and he said the no-date version will not have a phantom date stop. To quote him: "Only over my dead body "


Welcome to WUS and thanks for the reply!
I asked Jason a similar question a few weeks back and he was still working out whether or not it was possible.
This is pretty awesome news to hear and I can't wait to try a Halios for the first time!


----------



## starow (Aug 29, 2014)

Was super excited to pre-order my first Halios and then get the email about using BGW9 lume, then you tell me it's a true no-date movement.
Is it August yet!!


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Jason emailed me that the no date ETA was an OEM fix to the removal of the date and click. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

Damn will blue lume look good on the Pastel?

Also, is it easy/convenient setting the date on these? (i'm very new to watches) Like do you have to know what you are doing? How do you wind the date so that it understands the difference between 12AM and 12PM? Like I don't want the watch to change date when noon time sets in...

Everyone is so hyped about this no date option and now even more since the announcement of a no phantom click so it's making it really hard for me to decide. I'm leaning back towards the no date option...but don't know if I prefer being able to check the date on my watch (again I don't normally wear watches)

I really hope I make the right decision and would appreciate some guidance!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

BGW9 eh...hmmm...i assume that went out in an email to pre-order folks?

I like that it differentiates the series from each other.

In general i am a big fan of BGW9 even though it doesn't have the bright blaze of C3 when applied well (no doubt with Halios) it has a great moderate glow.

I think it will look really good on the Abyss probably and cleaner and better matching on all the sapphire bezels. If i went with the grey sunburst though as i was pondering i -think- i may have ben disappointed as i think the mint c3 pops better on the dial.

Overall a good choice though.


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

Mil6161 said:


> I wonder how the sunburst grey will look with white lume? I liked how the c3 pops off a grey dial.... decisions, decisions....
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


Looks fine on the Rolex OP39.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

kimsetpee said:


> Damn will blue lume look good on the Pastel?
> 
> Also, is it easy/convenient setting the date on these? (i'm very new to watches) Like do you have to know what you are doing? How do you wind the date so that it understands the difference between 12AM and 12PM? Like I don't want the watch to change date when noon time sets in...
> 
> ...


Pull the crown out two positions, then spin the hands until the date changes. Then you know it's in AM. If its PM when you're setting the watch, then advance hands another 12 hours. Then set the date by moving crown to first pulled position and turning.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

The black indices are matte right. Gloss black could be an interesting add.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frigaliment (Jan 28, 2018)

CHJ001 said:


> It's awfully quiet in here . . . . Since I adjusted my Abyss/Dive for daylight savings time, it has been on my wrist 23.75/7 and clocked +2, 0, 0, -1, -1, +1, +3, 0, 0, -1 for a total of +3 seconds over 10 days---an astounding +0.3 SPD!


I, too, have found it very accurate


----------



## propforall (Dec 15, 2017)

sorry for the ignorance (tried to search for the answer, but there are too many posts on this thread!), but can anyone explain the difference between the series 1 and series 2 watches? Thanks!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Series 1 was a no date dial and Miyota 905S no date movement. Dial colours were gloss black, sunburst blue and Pastel blue. The black dial came in a gilt as well as silver version for the hands and indices. The sapphire bezel was only available with the black dial.

Series 2 was a date dial with an eta 2824-2 movement. Colours were abyss blue, nimbus grey, Bahama Yellow and pastel. All bezel combinations were available with all dials.

Hope that helps!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## propforall (Dec 15, 2017)

thanks, yeah that's perfect. Sad I missed the pre-order run for the series 3, looks like I'll be picking up a series 2 off the used market. Appreciate your help!!


----------



## propforall (Dec 15, 2017)

especially sad to miss out on the blue lume! also, how come some of the watches say seaforth in red, and others in black?


----------



## fenil123 (Jan 1, 2018)

I am not very picky about blue or green lume, but I have pre-ordered a pastel blue and wonder how a blue lume will look on it.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I think the BGW9 will possibly effect the pastel the most. 

It will like make it appear cooler with white/blue as opposed to C3’s mint/green which would project a warmer tone. 

Not a pro or con. Likely just different. And different really in a way only a WIS would notice 🤨


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fenil123 (Jan 1, 2018)

I have already placed my pre-order, but I have this question on my mind.
To buy the new version or buy the older numbered version that's available on ebay and wus? 
I ask because there is an allure for a numbered or a first version, at least I have that allure.
On the other hand I guess the newer version will be slightly better than the older, construction wise.
Any thoughts?


----------



## DashFlash (Dec 31, 2017)

I’m nervous to see what BGW9 will look like on the sunburst grey dial. I really loved C3 on that dial. White might look off on it. I was really hoping this would be a keeper but lume is very important to me.


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

boatswain said:


> I think the BGW9 will possibly effect the pastel the most.
> 
> It will like make it appear cooler with white/blue as opposed to C3's mint/green which would project a warmer tone.
> 
> ...



View attachment 12994071

_Edited photo via Hodinkee
_

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

boatswain said:


> I think the BGW9 will possibly effect the pastel the most.
> 
> It will like make it appear cooler with white/blue as opposed to C3's mint/green which would project a warmer tone.
> 
> Not a pro or con. Likely just different. And different really in a way only a WIS would notice 廊


OMG, now I'm questioning my choice..


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

DashFlash said:


> I'm nervous to see what BGW9 will look like on the sunburst grey dial. I really loved C3 on that dial. White might look off on it. I was really hoping this would be a keeper but lume is very important to me.


I was nervous also, but this pic of a VC with white lume and grey sunburst has calmed me down a bit...









Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## DashFlash (Dec 31, 2017)

Damn. Not feeling that combo. Green lume and sunburst grey are meant to be together.

I'm not sure how the logistics work but maybe it's not cost efficient for Jason to split his batch up in C3 and BGW9.

Oh well I'll stick it out.



Mil6161 said:


> I was nervous also, but this pic of a VC with white lume and grey sunburst has calmed me down a bit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

Things I shouldn't have been able to do: switch my order. Moved over to the Abyss/Sapphire/Date. Locking it in as my final answer.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Friends,

I'm very glad to report that I've happened upon the justification that I was looking for for my two pre-ordered Seaforths (an abyss blue 12-hour and a pastel 12-hour, both dated): the pastel will remain on leather (as most Seaforths do and perhaps should); but the abyss blue will undoubtedly go on a modded bead of rice (at least for a trial run) b-)









I now am very optimistic for this 12-hour abyss blue being the _one_ (keeper) travel watch (no need to change straps, from the water to the suit, and so forth).


----------



## stuartb12 (Aug 30, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Reopening an old one, but just had to say that I love this combo. Quick question - the the Haveston looks quite thick. Does the watch end up feeling kind of high on the wrist? What strap was your favorite pair with that Seaforth? Thanks!


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

boatswain said:


> I think the BGW9 will possibly effect the pastel the most.
> 
> It will like make it appear cooler with white/blue as opposed to C3's mint/green which would project a warmer tone.
> 
> ...


I am not sure I even understand what you are talking about. The lume only glows in the dark, I can't see how the different lume will effect anything.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

bjjkk said:


> I am not sure I even understand what you are talking about. The lume only glows in the dark, I can't see how the different lume will effect anything.


The day time colours of the materials are different. mint/yellow for the C3 and pure white for BGW9. It is not always apparent in photos but I find it easily discernible in person.

Also when the lume is charged during the day it is visible. It will make the C3 plots more greeny/yellow whereas the BGW9 will stay looking more a pure white as the blue glow is less intense and noticeable in daylight conditions.

These are my observations anyway with those two lume types.

Hope that helped what I mean.

C3


















BGW9


















Here's a watch with C3 indices and a BGW9 chapter ring so it's possible to see the difference in the same lighting conditions.



















Is there a difference? Yes. 
Is it a big difference? Not really. 
Is one necessarily better? For me, no

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

boatswain said:


> The day time colours of the materials are different. mint/yellow for the C3 and pure white for BGW9. It is not always apparent in photos but I find it easily discernible in person.
> 
> Also when the lume is charged during the day it is visible. It will make the C3 plots more greeny/yellow whereas the BGW9 will stay looking more a pure white as the blue glow is less intense and noticeable in daylight conditions.
> 
> ...


Man, I thought I was picky about details but you guys here at WUS are def on another level, especially with how the daytime appearance of lume can essentially change the overall reception of the watch.

I'm just happy I'm not racking my brain about whether I made the right decision options wise for a single watch. Though it's going to be spendy, there's comfort knowing I'll get my hands on the exact 3 choices that I wanted.


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

boatswain said:


> The day time colours of the materials are different. mint/yellow for the C3 and pure white for BGW9. It is not always apparent in photos but I find it easily discernible in person.
> 
> Also when the lume is charged during the day it is visible. It will make the C3 plots more greeny/yellow whereas the BGW9 will stay looking more a pure white as the blue glow is less intense and noticeable in daylight conditions.
> 
> ...


Man, I thought I was picky about details but you guys here at WUS are def on another level, especially with how the daytime appearance of lume can essentially change the overall reception of the watch.

I'm just happy I'm not racking my brain about whether I made the right decision options wise for a single watch. Though it's going to be spendy, there's comfort knowing I'll get my hands on the exact 3 choices that I wanted.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Is the lume on this one similar to BGW9? If so I think it looks great..if it's good enough for Rolex then it's good enough for me..








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)

Roldorf!


halioswatchesHere's your first look at the Roldorf edition of the Seaforth. Fixed bezel only, available in either DLC or SS case, ETA 2892-A2 movement. This is one of two dial options (the other will feature a creme centre). To be assembled in a great little watch shop in Vancouver by two gentlemen that I'm thrilled to be collaborating with on this project (find them @roldorf). We'll be working over the next few days to finalize pricing and hopefully have the pre-order open by next week. N.B. current pre-order participants, check your inbox and spam folders - I just sent out a mailing yesterday (unrelated to the Roldorf edition) but 18% are unopened as of today.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Anticipated Roldorf variations - in addition to the official image re-posted by Breguet7147 above.

These are my own quick mockups based on Jason's comments in IG.

_I have no idea if this is actually how they will look... 
_



























Offhand I think Jason at Roldorf may be playing to sort of Land Rover colours / aesthetic ... given he is an acknowledged enthusiast.


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

It's a no for me.

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks for all the mock up work redhed18 in this thread and others you have done. :-!
Its actually very helpful.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Put me in the 9/10 category that don’t like it, as Jason mentioned in his Earlier honest Instagram post. 

I applaud the desire to make a special
Edition but...It doesn’t seem to do it for me. 

I wonder who was driving the bus on design, as it feels like a departure from recent design ideas...?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Here’s the answer to my question from the IG comments



[email protected] appreciate it man! My collaBROrators deserve all the credit for the direction.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I will skip the Roldorf version. It's an easy decision because I have other interests elsewhere.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I find the Roldorf version awful looking, but taste is subjective.


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

Imo would have been better off sticking with the current design (a proven winner at this point) and then adding Arabic 12 3 6 9, ala Sinn 556a, and maybe switch up the dial text. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

MrDanno said:


> Imo would have been better off sticking with the current design (a proven winner at this point) and then adding Arabic 12 3 6 9, ala Sinn 556a, and maybe switch up the dial text.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Something like this?







I think it would of been a sure winner


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

Monkeynuts said:


> Something like this?
> View attachment 13000085
> 
> I think it would of been a sure winner


Yes, though maybe not Arabics all the way around. Also, good job with the JS Watch Co. reference. Very underrated imo.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## solstice15 (Oct 9, 2017)

It'll probably be a decent bit more expensive with a 2892 inside...I'm guessing >$1k


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

While some say they are not into it, I personally love Roldorf edition , especially in Dlc, SS is superb as well. 

This piece would be highly appreciated in my ownership not depending the fact my Abyss 12H is my one watch army


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

MrDanno said:


> Yes, though maybe not Arabics all the way around. Also, good job with the JS Watch Co. reference. Very underrated imo.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


It's a great watch I know because I have one lol but a Seaforth with a slimmer profile and high dome plus being a quarter of the price would be a sure winner


----------



## solstice15 (Oct 9, 2017)

After looking at it a bit, I think the roldorf looks nice, has a bit of a military aesthetic, If the outer track bit that the numbers/indices come off of is lumed that would look pretty unique. I like BGW9 for series 3 overall, but I feel like C3 is all but required for the special edition as currently designed. Overall not really my style, but I think it has potential objectively


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I think the Roldorf looks interesting. I don't dislike it at all, but my immediate reaction wasn't lust either (whereas I think "gotta have it" was my reaction to the first generation 12-hour pastel).


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

I kind of dig the Roldorf! It reminds me of a cross between the Seaforth and the Rolex Explorer.
I will still be keeping my order for the Seaforth Series III, but it does not look as bad as others have made it out to be.


----------



## jsbx1 (Jun 27, 2014)

MrDanno said:


> Imo would have been better off sticking with the current design (a proven winner at this point) and then adding Arabic 12 3 6 9, ala Sinn 556a, and maybe switch up the dial text.


What MrDanno said.....

Tony

Ps. Perhaps adding different dial colour, font, and Arbabic numeral options to the current Seaforth line up, as previously said "a proven winner at this point".


----------



## jsbx1 (Jun 27, 2014)

Just to add....

I would love to see an acrylic crystal on a later Seaforth edition.

T


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

ConfusedOne said:


> I kind of dig the Roldorf! It reminds me of a cross between the Seaforth and the Rolex Explorer.
> I will still be keeping my order for the Seaforth Series III, but it does not look as bad as others have made it out to be.


the Roldorf seems AMAZEBALLS!!!
HOLYSHIIIIT!
It's not a Seiko special edition with different colours...it's all different.
ETA 2892-A2, Assembled in Canada...holyyhhelllllll
https://www.instagram.com/p/BgqS7XblsZj


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

chuasam said:


> the Roldorf seems AMAZEBALLS!!!
> HOLYSHIIIIT!
> It's not a Seiko special edition with different colours...it's all different.
> ETA 2892-A2, Assembled in Canada...holyyhhelllllll
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BgqS7XblsZj


lol! digging your enthusiasm! I had a chance to briefly chat with Roldorf today as I was in the store checking out some Nomos'. He described the green as British racing green. Jason does color so well so I'm thinking it'll be a really nice green and something different.

As a typical WUS'er, I would have liked a minutes track for practical reasons but can see it disturbing the aesthetics.


----------



## Sayan (Aug 19, 2017)

I like Seaforth better, not for me.


----------



## Iandk (Mar 26, 2016)

Wow, that's quite the design change from the standard look. In a short chat with Jason Gallop when I visited Roldorf a few weeks back, he mentioned that he wanted to make something that had a unique Roldorf flavour rather than just a minor variation on the Seaforth, and this definitely does that.

I can see why admirers of the classic Seaforth design might not be a big fan of it, but I rather like the way it looks, stepping away from the standard divers aesthetic and losing the rotating bezel, though I wonder if the 'Seaforth' moniker is quite as fitting now.

The problem now is I sorta want both...


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

I think the Roldorf should be a completely different line in the Halios range and not a Seaforth. Looks more military than diver\sport.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

zaratsu said:


> I think the Roldorf should be a completely different line in the Halios range and not a Seaforth. Looks more military than diver\sport.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


It is different enough to be not called a Seaforth but a Halios Roldorf or something. It's beautiful.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

I think Roldorf should shave those crown guards... although I get that they were probably stuck using those cases as-is.

I wonder if the Roldorf at least gets a special crown??? The Halios “three shells” doesn’t do it for me... and makes me think of Demolition Man. (Sorry millennials...look it up)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powasky (Jun 25, 2011)

Has there been any definitive "decision" when it comes to Seaforth bracelets? The Ginault is quality but it looks like the lugs only fit okay. I imagine the Invicta 940x bracelet feels janky, same goes for the Hadley-Roma and other sub $50 replacements. 

I have to imagine that the best bet would be a "quality" 5 digit sub replacement. Do they all taper to 16mm? I'm hoping to find something I can put my extra Ginault clasp on.


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

powasky said:


> Has there been any definitive "decision" when it comes to Seaforth bracelets? The Ginault is quality but it looks like the lugs only fit okay. I imagine the Invicta 940x bracelet feels janky, same goes for the Hadley-Roma and other sub $50 replacements.
> 
> I have to imagine that the best bet would be a "quality" 5 digit sub replacement. Do they all taper to 16mm? I'm hoping to find something I can put my extra Ginault clasp on.


A few people have reported that the bracelet from the oris divers 65 40mm works pretty well too.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## powasky (Jun 25, 2011)

MrDanno said:


> A few people have reported that the bracelet from the oris divers 65 40mm works pretty well too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I'm more interested (and I imagine most folks fall into the same boat) in bracelets that aren't too expensive. I believe the Ginault is $250 and the Oris is $275 - someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Just wanted to say that a little under two months as my daily wearer and my Seaforth is averaging about +5 spd. Well within my personal tolerance for an automatic.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

redhed18 said:


> I think Roldorf should shave those crown guards...


As envisaged...


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

redhed18 said:


> As envisaged...


I feel like taking away the crown guards starts to water down the design, loses some of its uniqueness.

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

RLextherobot said:


> Just wanted to say that a little under two months as my daily wearer and my Seaforth is averaging about +5 spd. Well within my personal tolerance for an automatic.


While I'm not that specific, I'm pleased with the timekeeping on my Seaforths. I think they're spot on.


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

RLextherobot said:


> Just wanted to say that a little under two months as my daily wearer and my Seaforth is averaging about +5 spd. Well within my personal tolerance for an automatic.


Since I reset the time for DST my Abyss has gained 8 seconds in 16 days. For those of you who are math challenged, that's 0.5 SPD!!! Needless to say, I'm over the moon with those numbers. It's what keeps the Abyss on my wrist 23.75/7. I probably won't reset the time again until the end of April, when I'll have to adjust the date. In fact, it's accurate enough that I'll only have to unscrew the crown 7 times per year---at the end of February, April, June, September, November and twice for daylight savings. At this rate of gain, I'll probably set the time about 15 to 30 seconds slow so that by the time of the next reset, it'll be somewhere between 15 and 30 seconds fast.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Second Roldforf variant render on IG. Per Jason they're doing the prototypw assembly tomorrow and are hoping to publish the pre-order details by this weekend.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Still not my cuppa ☕

I am glad others are excited. 

Hour hand looks lost on the cream background. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Will wonders never cease? It looks like sales of Seaforths on WatchRecon are finally falling down after being held high despite the lack of sales in WatchRecon and of course the preorders. It looks like the get rich quick scheme’s not panning out. Oh well.


----------



## Hj3lm (Jun 24, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> Will wonders never cease? It looks like sales of Seaforths on WatchRecon are finally falling down after being held high despite the lack of sales in WatchRecon and of course the preorders. It looks like the get rich quick scheme's not panning out. Oh well.


You really have to feel for them 

Sent from the north!


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

Tanjecterly said:


> Will wonders never cease? It looks like sales of Seaforths on WatchRecon are finally falling down after being held high despite the lack of sales in WatchRecon and of course the preorders. It looks like the get rich quick scheme's not panning out. Oh well.


Well honestly a good number of people made a decent amount. It's been what, well over a month and 2 to 3 watches have been listed everyday? Those that really wanted to, made a killing. Now those buying second, or third hand aren't really going to be able to capitalize on the craze at double the price.


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

For some reason my posts have been double posting lately.... Weird


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I think you made the right call


dbdicker said:


> Help! I ordered a sunburst grey with 12 hour bezel -- then switched it for the DLC plain bezel (PVD). NOW I'm not sure I made the right switch! Jason sent an email to give the last changes soon -- HELP ME! vote on which is better idea.
> 
> The bezel will look more like a diver - in plain black, more like??? what???


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

it is possible  but more $... Farer did it on their diver.
I hope Jason is able to as well
I hate the no date dial over a date mvt and the extra crown stop



ConfusedOne said:


> Welcome to WUS and thanks for the reply!
> I asked Jason a similar question a few weeks back and he was still working out whether or not it was possible.
> This is pretty awesome news to hear and I can't wait to try a Halios for the first time!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey bud
so interesting I have on the way a gen1 sunburst blue dive bezel (which I owned initially) to hold me over til my Gen3 Abyss Blue/Sapphire date lands  or will I keep them both  coincidentally it matches the two you posted above 
We have similar tastes
Have a good day


boatswain said:


> Series 1 was a no date dial and Miyota 905S no date movement. Dial colours were gloss black, sunburst blue and Pastel blue. The black dial came in a gilt as well as silver version for the hands and indices. The sapphire bezel was only available with the black dial.
> 
> Series 2 was a date dial with an eta 2824-2 movement. Colours were abyss blue, nimbus grey, Bahama Yellow and pastel. All bezel combinations were available with all dials.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

the new lume will match the bezel numerals better


Mil6161 said:


> I was nervous also, but this pic of a VC with white lume and grey sunburst has calmed me down a bit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

yes it'd be pretty close
and agreed 


EA-Sport said:


> Is the lume on this one similar to BGW9? If so I think it looks great..if it's good enough for Rolex then it's good enough for me..
> View attachment 12998393
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I don't dislike it, but no minute markers would bug me... it sucks for setting the time.


Breguet7147 said:


> View attachment 12999331
> 
> 
> Roldorf!
> ...


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> I don't dislike it, but no minute markers would bug me... it sucks for setting the time.


I agree. The lack of minute marks has been bugging me.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hey bud
> so interesting I have on the way a gen1 sunburst blue dive bezel (which I owned initially) to hold me over til my Gen3 Abyss Blue/Sapphire date lands  or will I keep them both  coincidentally it matches the two you posted above
> We have similar tastes
> Have a good day


It's a great pair. I thought for sure I would sell the sunburst when the abyss arrives and was shocked how complimentary yet still different it is to the abyss sapphire date. You may keep both .

And yes I have noticed over the last couple of years we have interest in a lot of the same pieces.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hj3lm (Jun 24, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> it is possible  but more $... Farer did it on their diver.
> I hope Jason is able to as well
> I hate the no date dial over a date mvt and the extra crown stop


I thought that the ghost click problem was solved?

Sent from the north!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> It's a great pair. I thought for sure I would sell the sunburst when the abyss arrives and was shocked how complimentary yet still different it is to the abyss sapphire date. You may keep both .
> 
> And yes I have noticed over the last couple of years we have interest in a lot of the same pieces.
> 
> ...


Have you considered swapping bezels ? I may want the sapphire bezel on the sunburst dial


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hj3lm said:


> I thought that the ghost click problem was solved?
> 
> Sent from the north!


It can be but I don't know what will be in the new Seaforth though


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Have you considered swapping bezels ? I may want the sapphire bezel on the sunburst dial


That's crazy!???

But seriously, no, I haven't. Wouldn't want to damage anything but in addition I think the sunburst pattern ties in really nicely with the brushed steel bezel, both having a nice metallic tone and shimmer. As well I think the sapphire has a nice deep gloss to tie in with the glossy abyss dial.



















But I would be curious to see your experiment. I see the potential for greatness!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> it is possible  but more $... Farer did it on their diver.
> I hope Jason is able to as well
> I hate the no date dial over a date mvt and the extra crown stop


I am 99% sure that Jason has this under control.
I sent him an e-mail asking for an order change if the phantom click would not be present.
In about 2 days my order was changed to a Abyss Blue Sapphire No-Date so I am pretty confident that there will not be a phantom click!

My NTH Scorpène has a phantom click since I preferred it without a date window.
Luckily it does not bother me a lot, but its more like a small imperfection.
I am still pretty hyped to try a Halios for the first time!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> I think you made the right call


I would go back to the original, sunburst grey with steel bezel is the most attractive of the current offerings.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mike03 (Mar 10, 2006)

Still trying to catch up on this thread and after 100+ pages, I only have about 50 more to go! haha. I wanted to share my Seaforth family. Mostly these are my current favorite combos


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Great pics Mike03. Really starting to feel like I need one of those MN straps, the Seaforth looks so good on them!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice collection. 

So are the MN straps actually stretchy?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike03 (Mar 10, 2006)

Yes, the strap is stretchy and super comfortable. At least for me, I have to make it expand to get it over my hand and you can control how tight or loose you like to wear it which is nice. I love the strap and planning to get another for Abyss...the dark blue Trident. Jason posted a pic on Instagram of the Abyss and the Trident and I think it is a great combo.


----------



## mike03 (Mar 10, 2006)

I agree....I want a Trident next for the Abyss!


----------



## Watcher1988 (May 10, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Nice collection.
> 
> So are the MN straps actually stretchy?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The stretch is great, very comfortable. And besides that Erika gives a really good service.


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Nice collection.
> 
> So are the MN straps actually stretchy?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not super stretchy but gives plenty. Super comfortable. Well worth the $75 and a whole lot more comfy than any NATO I've ever worn.

I probably have 20 NATOs and 15 perlons that almost never get worn. I've resorted to cutting off the under-watch piece of my NATOs to make them barely acceptable.

The one MN I have won't be my last.

Skip

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

MN straps are the best.
I don't have a seaforth yet but here is my mn strap on a similar style Glycine.
I planned on buying mirage mn strap for the grey seaforth.

I should probably order it now before she runs out, now that the word is spreading with Halios fans.


----------



## NYDan (Mar 23, 2008)

mike03 said:


> Still trying to catch up on this thread and after 100+ pages, I only have about 50 more to go! haha. I wanted to share my Seaforth family. Mostly these are my current favorite combos
> 
> View attachment 13016989
> View attachment 13016991
> ...


What is the nato like leather strap in the last picture? I like it. Thanks, 
Dan


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

DuckaDiesel said:


> MN straps are the best.
> I don't have a seaforth yet but here is my mn strap on a similar style Glycine.
> I planned on buying mirage mn strap for the grey seaforth.
> 
> I should probably order it now before she runs out, now that the word is spreading with Halios fans.


There will be plenty of MN straps to go around.  If you follow Erika on IG, she is expanding her retail distributions. You don't do that unless you are setup to scale up. As far as I can tell Erika's Original has been around since 2012 or so, but really took off in 2016/17 with mention of it in multiple lifestyle/watch podcast. There are plenty of Rolex and Omega fans with MN straps. A few Halios fans will not make much difference. 

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Still digging the Bahama yellow such a cool little watch I'm so glad I got one 
heres mine next to my other 40 mm Watch


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Dp


----------



## mike03 (Mar 10, 2006)

Dan...its not a nato but a one-piece pass-through from etsy.com. You can order any size and actually mine is 21mm originally intended for my blue INOX but I liked so well on the Seaforth, I sold the INOX. haha It works though I may order another one in 20mm. My first purchase from this seller and it was very smooth and excellent communication though waiting for delivery challenged my patience!  Here's the link if you are interested:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/556758387/blue-leather-one-piece-watch-strap-22mm?ref=shop_home_feat_2



NYDan said:


> What is the nato like leather strap in the last picture? I like it. Thanks,
> Dan


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Trying out my marine MN from Erika’s on my abyss steel.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tanjecterly said:


> Trying out my marine MN from Erika's on my abyss steel.


That looks magnifique mon ami. 
I have this same watch landing today, I wouldn't mind trying that strap.


----------



## ttommywatches (Jan 23, 2010)

Tanjecterly said:


> Trying out my marine MN from Erika's on my abyss steel.


Now that's a good combo. After seeing that abyss blue in more pics, I kinda wish I didn't order the pastel.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Just wait and one'll pop up on Watch Recon. Prices are falling daily. Just outwait the speculators.



TTommyTizzats said:


> Now that's a good combo. After seeing that abyss blue in more pics, I kinda wish I didn't order the pastel.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

It's here. 
So nice i forgot how great the sunburst blue of the Gen1 is. It'll help me wait til my new Abyss blue lands in August.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> Trying out my marine MN from Erika's on my abyss steel.


I will say those MN straps look really well with the steel rotating bezel variants. Am tempted to try myself, but think it might be too casual for the fixie.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> It's here.
> So nice i forgot how great the sunburst blue of the Gen1 is. It'll help me wait til my new Abyss blue lands in August.


Welcome back! That's one of the best combos in my opinion (-cough-cough-heavy bias)



What strap is the question? Maybe I should pass on my HALIOS canvas to you that I will never use.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

I knew it was only a matter of time before seeing a good number of Seaforths on Erika's MN straps. Prior to today I was on the fence but now that I have a Seaforth inbound, might as well snag a few of these straps.

Thanks gents for sharing photos, keep'm coming


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Welcome back! That's one of the best combos in my opinion (-cough-cough-heavy bias)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure what I'll wear it on. For now I have it in the oem leather. I like it's color but it's a bit low quality, feels a little like cardboard 
But it looks good. 
I'll try something else.

I'd love it if you don't use it


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Not sure what I'll wear it on. For now I have it in the oem leather. I like it's color but it's a bit low quality, feels a little like cardboard
> But it looks good.
> I'll try something else.
> 
> I'd love it if you don't use it


PM sent 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> It's here.
> So nice i forgot how great the sunburst blue of the Gen1 is. It'll help me wait til my new Abyss blue lands in August.


The sunburst is great. Had a fixed bezel that I sold to fund an Oris 65. Love the Oris but miss the Seaforth. Looking forward to my gray fixed date in August.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MrDanno said:


> The sunburst is great. Had a fixed bezel that I sold to fund an Oris 65. Love the Oris but miss the Seaforth. Looking forward to my gray fixed date in August.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I was in the same boat here and here I'm back with a Gen1 blue


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

I hate to be critical because I love my Abyss, but I notice in Jeep99dad's pics the same rubbing that occurs with my canvas straps on the Abyss. I think perhaps the lugs are a smidge too short, leaving no space between the strap and the body of the watch. Perhaps a thinner strap than my RedRocks canvas would not have this problem. Anyone else notice this on their Seaforths?


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

A bit late to the party, but I just received my abyss blue Seaforth. Here it is with my Series 1 black dial Seaforth. Photo taken in late afternoon overcast conditions. I would agree that the abyss blue looks black much of the time, but I like it that way.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

Abyss seems to be getting all the love around here lately. Where's #teampastel?? I need some pics to fawn over until August when my pastel/12 hr arrives.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

BStu185 said:


> Abyss seems to be getting all the love around here lately. Where's #teampastel?? I need some pics to fawn over until August when my pastel/12 hr arrives.


Heh, why I pre-ordered both. (Truly, wasn't initially all that interested in the abyss, but then this thread happened . . . )


----------



## mmi222 (Mar 4, 2018)

all these images make me anxious for my seaforth. august can't come soon enough

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## will16 (Jun 3, 2014)

BStu185 said:


> Abyss seems to be getting all the love around here lately. Where's #teampastel?? I need some pics to fawn over until August when my pastel/12 hr arrives.


Here you go . Looking at it just makes me feel good.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Maybe a stupid question but are the sides of the case and the top of the lugs brushed? Just want to make sure


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Maybe a stupid question but are the sides of the case and the top of the lugs brushed? Just want to make sure


Sides brushed lug bevels polished rest of lug brushed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brian2502 (May 29, 2014)

Did anyone here struggle between choosing the sunburst gray and pastel on the pre-order? If so which one did you pick and why?


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

brian2502 said:


> Did anyone here struggle between choosing the sunburst gray and pastel on the pre-order? If so which one did you pick and why?


Sunburst grey seems way more versatile, if it's a watch you want to wear frequently go grey, if it's one in a rotation of many and it's a fun sport watch go pastel.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## brian2502 (May 29, 2014)

Great point! I love sunburst dials however I have enough watches in the dressy diver category. I think I made the right choice by going for the pastel. Thanks for your input!


----------



## mike03 (Mar 10, 2006)

Looks awesome...I want a blue Trident NM for my Abyss!


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

brian2502 said:


> Did anyone here struggle between choosing the sunburst gray and pastel on the pre-order? If so which one did you pick and why?


My first pick for series 2 was pastel but it had sold out before I could get my order in so I got the yellow one instead. In hindsight I'm glad I got the yellow one since I found that the pastel blue (IMO) a bit too feminine... I ordered fixed sunburst grey date for series 3 because think bahama yellow and sunburst grey make good combo and I really like the Rhodium color of Rolex. I also agree that sunburst grey is more versatile than pastel blue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

brian2502 said:


> Did anyone here struggle between choosing the sunburst gray and pastel on the pre-order? If so which one did you pick and why?


I was set on pastel blue until the renders of sunburst grey were released. Changed my mind right there and ordered grey one


----------



## brian2502 (May 29, 2014)

I see - very interesting. I went with the pastel because of the uniqueness of the color and the fact that I didn't want metal framed hands/ indices as I have those on my NTH subs/ Seiko divers






. Also Jason confirmed that the sunburst gray leaned towards a darker shade of gray. But I have to say it was close between the two!


----------



## golfboy (Mar 14, 2007)

I hope that crown ends up being more useful. Right now it looks like you would need pliers to manipulate it.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

golfboy said:


> I hope that crown ends up being more useful. Right now it looks like you would need pliers to manipulate it.


??


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

Not the best picture but I went for something a little jazzy the other day when the sun decided to show it's face for a while.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

I went sunburst gray because I love the color scheme with splash of blue. I've always thought that same scheme on the Rolex op 39 is sharp, but I'll likely never get one of those since if/when I get a Rolex I want something with a bit more history like the Explorer i. The pastel is cool looking but I feel the color is pretty limiting. I like my watches to be versatile. Imo the pastel fits better into a larger collection where someone can afford to have a few pieces that only work with certain outfits. Personally I like to keep a smaller rotation of 4 or 5 versatile pieces. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

Switched over from a Red Rocks canvas to a NATO.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

CHJ001 said:


> Switched over from a Red Rocks canvas to a NATO.


I'm not overly satisfied with my strap from red rocks, it's stiff and a bit chemically, he said it will go away and I'm hoping it does because the look is great and craftsmanship is top notch.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hj3lm (Jun 24, 2015)

Man! I've ordered the abyss blue. But when everyone talking about the sunburst grey I'm starting to question my choise. I had problems choosing between the two from the start!

Sent from the north!


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

brian2502 said:


> Did anyone here struggle between choosing the sunburst gray and pastel on the pre-order? If so which one did you pick and why?


Sunburst grey would suit where the watch needs to be very versatile. Would be my pick if it were in a small collection and I planned to wear it in most situations. Downside is that it's a little too close to the Rhodium Rolex OP39 for me, and the thing I like so much about Seaforth is it's originality.

Pastel blue is my pick because IMO its the signature color for the Halios Seaforth. It's fun and bright for the weekend, yet still looks good in the office. I can get fantastic black, blue, silver and grey divers from so many other places (and i have), but that Pastel Blue Seaforth is something special.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

zaratsu said:


> Sunburst grey would suit where the watch needs to be very versatile. Would be my pick if it were in a small collection and I planned to wear it in most situations. Downside is that it's a little too close to the Rhodium Rolex OP39 for me, and the thing I like so much about Seaforth is it's originality.
> 
> Pastel blue is my pick because IMO its the signature color for the Halios Seaforth. It's fun and bright for the weekend, yet still looks good in the office. I can get fantastic black, blue, silver and grey divers from so many other places (and i have), but that Pastel Blue Seaforth is something special.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


This was partially my logic, as I already had a slate gray Retrospect on pre-order. That said, it was still a difficult choice between a blue dial (pastel or abyss) or gray. I was on a run the other day and had the thought that eventually someone will come out with a modifiable platform and make a lot of money (i.e., where you can easily--more easily than modding--swap among different bezels, dials, hands, etc.). Says I who has know idea whether that's technically feasible!


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

ck2k01 said:


> This was partially my logic, as I already had a slate gray Retrospect on pre-order. That said, it was still a difficult choice between a blue dial (pastel or abyss) or gray. I was on a run the other day and had the thought that eventually someone will come out with a modifiable platform and make a lot of money (i.e., where you can easily--more easily than modding--swap among different bezels, dials, hands, etc.). Says I who has know idea whether that's technically feasible!


Already exists. It's called a smart watch 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm really enjoying this combination today.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aid1987 said:


> I'm really enjoying this combination today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks very good.


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> That looks very good.


Thanks mate. It's definitely my favourite combination so far!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

Abyss on Trident is the way to go! I had a hard time finding a strap I really liked on the seaforth before this.









Instagram: skunkworkswatches


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

skunkworks said:


> Any on Trident is the way to go! I had a hard time finding a strap I really liked before this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you mean? "Any on Trident"?


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> What do you mean? "Any on Trident"?


I mean I am a man who does not proof read, heh. Was supposed to be 'Abyss'.

Instagram: skunkworkswatches


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

MrDanno said:


> Already exists. It's called a smart watch
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Gross


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

skunkworks said:


> I mean I am a man who does not proof read, heh. Was supposed to be 'Abyss'.
> 
> Instagram: skunkworkswatches


Is Trident the name of the strap ?


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Is Trident the name of the strap ?


It's an MN strap, Trident is the color

Instagram: skunkworkswatches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Festive Fun with the Seaforth














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

Boatswain, how's the overall feel and wear of the "seat belt" strap? I've got particular stiff nato strap and would like more flex and I suppose softer touch material. Already know about Erika's MN straps so ya that's on the wish list.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I hate NATOs.

I love the phenomeNato I have on my abyss!

It's a thin tight weave that has a silky touch and subtle sheen. It is nice and flexible and comfortable on the wrist. I think it is a great match colour and style wise to the Abyss.

I am not a fan of the bulk of NATOs so I have trimmed this one down to be a single pass under RAF style.

Highly recommend.



















Sorry for the poor pics. If you want better ones let me know.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## propforall (Dec 15, 2017)

Also try cincy Strap Natos, very impressed. Feel almost as comfortable as the omega ones. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mike03 (Mar 10, 2006)

Nice combo! I want a Trident for my Abyss/sapphire bezel....... debating white, gray, lume stitching or no stripe! Is your stitching white? The strap color seems perfect for the Abyss too.



skunkworks said:


> Abyss on Trident is the way to go! I had a hard time finding a strap I really liked on the seaforth before this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

mike03 said:


> Nice combo! I want a Trident for my Abyss/sapphire bezel....... debating white, gray, lume stitching or no stripe! Is your stitching white? The strap color seems perfect for the Abyss too.


That's gray stripe

Instagram: skunkworkswatches


----------



## davidozo (Sep 4, 2015)

[QUOTE = boatswain; 45688863] Divertimento festivo con Seaforth














































Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk [/ QUOTE]

Who produces this Nato blue?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That is the blue NATO from phenomeNato. Though I have trimmed it to make it less bulky.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Having had five Seaforth in my procession, this is still my favorite Seaforth, and the only one remained. I've multiple Series 3 coming, but not sure if any of them would join this Series1 Sunburst in the permanent collection.










Instagram: ten13th


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Just got a new MN strap from Erika... perfect fit for the nimbus.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

The Halios Seaforth  in its natural environs










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brian2502 (May 29, 2014)

Thanks to all for your rationalization! I requested a switch to the grey sunburst last Saturday right at the deadline.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

There are times when I wish the Nimbus Grey had been part of the preorder.


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> There are times when I wish the Nimbus Grey had been part of the preorder.


Get one on the used market. They are running 800 or so. No wait.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

thebuzz said:


> Get one on the used market. They are running 800 or so. No wait.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah. I have other things going on. You understand.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been wearing my Seaforth Gen1 first on leather for a breakfast run and now on Haveston Carrier for a walk on the beach. 































































I quite like it on the Haveston Carrier


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Abyss time to start the weekend. When I was flipping back and forth between the steel bezel and sapphire bezel the sapphire always felt like a thick watch. Popping the sapphire on after wearing other watches for a bit it comes in feeling quite slim if not compared directly to the steel bezel Seaforth.




























And oh yes, the lume is great! Terrible quick pic but this is coming inside after being outside on a cloudy evening.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The sapphire bezel makes it look like such a nicer watch, really brings it a notch above ... I can’t wait for my Gen3 Abyss/sapphire to land. 
My Gen1 sunburst leaves me wanting more, doesn’t seem as refined and the mvt is also more “crude” though it runs great, is accurate and am sure very reliable.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> The sapphire bezel makes it look like such a nicer watch, really brings it a notch above ... I can't wait for my Gen3 Abyss/sapphire to land.
> My Gen1 sunburst leaves me wanting more, doesn't seem as refined and the mvt is also more "crude" though it runs great, is accurate and am sure very reliable.


In the Jeep99dad/Boatswain photo duel, I have to give the edge to the sunburst blue in terms of overall stunning-ness, especially on overcast days. In the sun, it's a tougher call.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Been wearing my Seaforth Gen1 first on leather for a breakfast run and now on Haveston Carrier for a walk on the beach.


What a killer shot of my fav Seaforth. Just look at the depth to that dial.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Abyss time to start the weekend. When I was flipping back and forth between the steel bezel and sapphire bezel the sapphire always felt like a thick watch. Popping the sapphire on after wearing other watches for a bit it comes in feeling quite slim if not compared directly to the steel bezel Seaforth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Killer pics man. Love when you post this beauty.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Earl Grey said:


> What a killer shot of my fav Seaforth. Just look at the depth to that dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks  the dial is indeed a beauty. But overall the bezel I think kills it for me and the mvt noise too


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I didn't know we were dueling ! 
I am happy just to be able to share.

I know I'm repeating myself from many earlier posts but I agree that the sunburst is phenomenal in overcast or indirect light and the sapphire in more direct light shines.

The sapphire bezel paired with the abyss dial I agree is super class and definitely puts it on a higher level. Very deep and rich looking without being pretentious or stuffy. Just a sporty watch with refinement. Just my thing.

I will try to keep the pics coming to ease the waits for folks.




























Jeepdad, thanks for the kind words. I like your strap game (as always) on that Seaforth . Sounds like you are falling out of love with that one. While I understand your thoughts, they don't bother me on mine like that. Do you find the steel rotating bezel too...crude? Perhaps?...for the elegant dial? I could see that. 
Such is the beauty though of the seaforths there are now so many combinations to choose from to get just what you want. Hmm maybe that's more curse than blessing ?. Still thinking about keeping it and swapping bezels?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stuartb12 (Aug 30, 2013)

I feel the need to jump in and defend the steel bezel. I think the choice depends on what you’re looking for for the watch. The sapphire bezel is elegant and certainly gives the watch more polish. Looking at it as a diver though, or even as a weekender, I like the steel. It’s a bit more casual and brings out the tool side of the watch. The beach shots highlight that. I agree that there is beauty in the multiple options. My pre-order Gen3 is the abyss, steel diver, no date. Totally respect the other choices though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

For the record I am a big fan of both bezels and love the profile of the steel
Bezel and how it pairs with the sunburst. 
(Sorry for the recycled pic, by its too late to get a new decent one)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Since someone already defended the steel bezel, I guess I can defend the movement.
I don't own any version of the Seaforth other than the pre-order, but I do own a watch with the 9015 movement in it.
Series 1 had the Miyota modified 9015 and the Series II and III have the ETA 2824-2.

I do agree that the sound of the rotor spin in the 9015 is less refined, but I kind of like it because my younger brother likes listening to it.
That is also not to mention how much better it is to hand wind a 9015 than the ETA 2824-2, lower service cost, and the improved accuracy of the movement.
The only way I could see anyone preferring the ETA movement is for the lack of rotor noise and its "Swissness".

I'm not sure what the cost of the ETA or Miyota movements are to the micro brands, but a while back the 9015 was cheaper than the ETA.
For me if Jason gave us the option to choose between the ETA or Miyota I would be choosing Miyota hands down.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

I am digging my Seaforth on a brushed jubilee bracelet. I do think overall that straps really suit these guys the best though.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ConfusedOne said:


> Since someone already defended the steel bezel, I guess I can defend the movement.
> I don't own any version of the Seaforth other than the pre-order, but I do own a watch with the 9015 movement in it.
> Series 1 had the Miyota modified 9015 and the Series II and III have the ETA 2824-2.
> 
> ...


 Jason didn't use a modified mvt it's just a factory Myota no date mvt on the Gen1 models. 
I have handled both Myota and ETA
Mvt Seaforth watches . The crown operation and winding IMO was better/smoother on the ETA gen 2 model i handled , less crude, more refined if you will, Vs the Myota Gen 1. The noise is excessive and I personally don't like it on my Gen1 Myota. It's one of the cons but of course not a show stopper... obviously  
Let me add that in general, I don't mind the Miyota mvt and perhaps other Watches have done a better job isolating the noise imo (i seem to notice it more on the Seaforth) even it they are all loud in general vs. an ETA equipped Watch.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> I didn't know we were dueling !
> I am happy just to be able to share.
> 
> I know I'm repeating myself from many earlier posts but I agree that the sunburst is phenomenal in overcast or indirect light and the sapphire in more direct light shines.
> ...


Yes the bezel operation is more crude, it doesn't turn in a way that feels solid and refined to me compared to others. I also find the edge to be too sharp and the overall finish is ok but could be better. I also find the bezel too wide vs. the dial, proportions could be improved imo. The numerals have lots of room above/below towards the bezel edges vs others i prefer. But these are all small tings but worth noting when choosing a bezel option or watch. These aren't cheap micros either so there are lots of options out there in today's market too. The sapphire bezel to me is a better option and value overall. It oozes quality more if you will. But all are fine Watches for sure.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I would agree that the bezel feel on the sapphire is more solid, being heavier and thicker. While the steel bezel is fairly crisp it is lighter in feel for sure due i imagine to being so thin. I suppose thats the trade off. I also enjoy the contained circle of the sapphire visually. I thought i would be more concerned and bothered by the "sprawling" steel bezel that doesn't have a defined circle. In pictures before owning it i picked that up but on the wrist i don't really notice it.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Testing the WR of the Seaforth. West Coast watch for a wet coast day.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidozo (Sep 4, 2015)

But are the movements regulated at home by Jason?
The ETA of version III in how many positions will be adjusted?
Will it be the basic or elaborate version?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jason checks the movements to make sure they are within spec. I am not sure if he regulates further though than the factory specs. 

I believe the Seaforth is using the standard grade 2824-2 which is regulated in 2 positions to be +/- 12s. 

It seems most anecdotal accounts have their seaforths operating well within that range. 

Hope that helps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidozo (Sep 4, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Jason checks the movements to make sure they are within spec. I am not sure if he regulates further though than the factory specs.
> 
> I believe the Seaforth is using the standard grade 2824-2 which is regulated in 2 positions to be +/- 12s.
> 
> ...


I have owned 4 with the Myota ND mvt and all kept good time. Between 2 and 6 second/day


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

A little pro tip for the sapphire bezel folks.

Take some solid carnuba wax and allow a little to melt on your finger so there are no chunks. Wipe your finger lightly on the crystal and bezel to transfer the warmed wax, let cool then buff clear. This will keep the finger prints and goo off the bezel if you find yourself wiping them away often. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I really should have gotten a sapphire Abyss. Every time you post pictures, I'm positively drooling.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Jason didn't use a modified mvt it's just a factory Myota no date mvt.
> I have handled both Myota and ETA
> Mvt. The crown operation and winding IMO was better/smoother, less crude, more refined if you will. The noise is excessive and I personally don't like it. I don't mind the Miyota mvt and other Watches have done a better job isolating the noise imo.


Drunk rambling? lol


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Robotaz said:


> Drunk rambling? lol


No why?


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks  the dial is indeed a beauty. But overall the bezel I think kills it for me and the mvt noise too


I personally love the steel bezel, but you could order, say, a pastel no date with sapphire bezel and then swap the dials and sell the pastel with the steel bezel and Miyota. Just sayin'.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

With all the back and forth over the steel bezel vs the sapphire bezel, I submit the fixed bezel for consideration. It's ups the class, sophistication but is does do that at the sake of sportiness.










I think the sunray blue gets the nod for me because it really looks blue in almost any light. The Abyss blue often looks black. That said, I am tempted by the Abyss sapphire GMT. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

RAM75 said:


> With all the back and forth over the steel bezel vs the sapphire bezel, I submit the fixed bezel for consideration. It's ups the class, sophistication but is does do that at the sake of sportiness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's gorgeous


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Exactly the one I preordered. Good taste, my man.



RAM75 said:


> With all the back and forth over the steel bezel vs the sapphire bezel, I submit the fixed bezel for consideration. It's ups the class, sophistication but is does do that at the sake of sportiness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

No plans for preorders for GMTs per Jason on IG. 

So my wishes for a sapphire Nimbus Grey GMT may never reach fruition. That said, the steel abyss blue GMT would rock. 

Let me enjoy my summer first before girding myself for another Thunderdome situation.


----------



## davidozo (Sep 4, 2015)

Perhaps Abyss blue is not what it is now. It seems to me that Jason wanted to change it to make it clearer.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> No why?


Hard to follow. Abnormally.


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

davidozo said:


> Perhaps Abyss blue is not what it is now. It seems to me that Jason wanted to change it to make it clearer.


It would be highly unlikely that the Series III Abyss is anything but the same dark color of the Series II version. Yes, Jason openly talked about creating a lighter shade of blue, but at the last minute, he stated that he was going with the Abyss. With so many people calling for a lighter blue, why wouldn't he say that if that was what he intended. There are a whole lot of potential buyers out there, like myself, who didn't get in on Series III for that very reason.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Robotaz said:


> Hard to follow. Abnormally.


You're right. I added to it to refer more clearly to each mvt i was taking about. My bad. Must have rushed. Sure made sense in my head


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Halios Seaforth sunburst blue dial on a NTH Tropic strap 
B


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks great on that tropic!

I may need to try that out. Enjoy it today. I was contemplating switching to the sunburst today but the abyss is still barnacled to my wrist for now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Looks great on that tropic!
> 
> I may need to try that out. Enjoy it today. I was contemplating switching to the sunburst today but the abyss is still barnacled to my wrist for now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This sunburst dial is truly a beauty in various lights. The Tropic is well suited to the Seaforth which has that thin retro diver look. Plus its smaller size, thin profile and beveled lugs make it ideal for this thin modern Tropic Imho.


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> This sunburst dial is truly a beauty in various lights. The Tropic is well suited to the Seaforth which has that thin retro diver look. Plus its smaller size, thin profile and beveled lugs make it ideal for this thin modern Tropic Imho.


I've never owned a tropic strap, but I like the look of them. How stiff/plasticy are they usually?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

smkader said:


> I've never owned a tropic strap, but I like the look of them. How stiff/plasticy are they usually?


It really varies from one brand to the other. Some are also dust magnets for example. 
This NTH is a good price-quality comprise to me. It wears well and doesn't attract dust and lint.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I have a uncle seiko waffle, and tropic and I have a nodus tropic en route. the uncle seiko waffle is awesome,he uncle seiko tropic isnt so awesome I am hoping the nodus tropic is great.



smkader said:


> I've never owned a tropic strap, but I like the look of them. How stiff/plasticy are they usually?


----------



## NYDan (Mar 23, 2008)

Great shots guys! I got the nimbus sapphire a few weeks ago and of course have tried many different straps. I've settled on this for now. BC 295 with deployment. Easy on and off. Thinness complements the watch well. I think it changes the general look of the watch to a more 70's vibe while also making it appear slightly larger on the wrist, which is a plus for me. I like it.
Thanks, 
Dan


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice strap work fellas!

Just doing a bit of this with my abyss on a Sunday morning...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> This sunburst dial is truly a beauty in various lights. The Tropic is well suited to the Seaforth which has that thin retro diver look. Plus its smaller size, thin profile and beveled lugs make it ideal for this thin modern Tropic Imho.


I think the ridges on the tropic tie in nicely to the bezel and crown grips as well.

I have also had various experience with tropics. I like my Zelos tropic, less so the Ventus one I have. Watchgecko has an option I may try at some point that looks decent.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

CHJ001 said:


> It would be highly unlikely that the Series III Abyss is anything but the same dark color of the Series II version. Yes, Jason openly talked about creating a lighter shade of blue, but at the last minute, he stated that he was going with the Abyss. With so many people calling for a lighter blue, why wouldn't he say that if that was what he intended. There are a whole lot of potential buyers out there, like myself, who didn't get in on Series III for that very reason.


I think that he likely didn't have any issues selling a ton of the Series III regardless of the blue dial tone.

And I don't actually believe there are that many more people screaming for a lighter blue dial than for the Abyss, it's just that the ones that do want it are more vocal than those that are fine as it is.

I personally love the look of the deep dark Abyss blue, and in the absense of another dark dial option, it rounds out the Series III offerings really well.

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Still a favorite


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sunset Seaforth during story time with the kids.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

CHJ001 said:


> It would be highly unlikely that the Series III Abyss is anything but the same dark color of the Series II version. Yes, Jason openly talked about creating a lighter shade of blue, but at the last minute, he stated that he was going with the Abyss. With so many people calling for a lighter blue, why wouldn't he say that if that was what he intended. There are a whole lot of potential buyers out there, like myself, who didn't get in on Series III for that very reason.


Has he legit finalized the colors for the GMT? I mean set in stone?

If he hasn't, he could _easily_ take this opportunity to further set the GMT apart from the standard Seaforth by releasing a lighter blue dial. Hell that would be a home run for so many people, so long as they're able to snatch one up during his standard, "first come, first serve," release.

Never had my eye on a GMT but if he decided to up and make a lighter blue, with the overall aesthetics of the Seaforth... I might buy one.


----------



## NYDan (Mar 23, 2008)

Nothing like a cloudy sky to make the nimbus dial pop.


----------



## Dahn Tay (Sep 22, 2014)

What bracelet?


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

New canvas strap!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Magnetism is bad for automatics Rlex. Better have it checked out now.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Every time I think of putting it up for sale, I wear it and am reminded all over again that this is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I know the feeling! Don't do it! It not worth it especially now that prices have normalized. It's one of the rarest variants now and the dial is incredible. Stay strong!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> I know the feeling! Don't do it! It not worth it especially now that prices have normalized. It's one of the rarest variants now and the dial is incredible. Stay strong!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great shot  always love seeing your pics. 
It's a good thing that prices normalized, as the prices were high and competing with higher end Watches and Swiss brands. But the marker talks... 
i do think however some models will sell better still as they were Gen1 (the OG and ND Myota Mvt) or/and models not in gen 2 and 3 releases. For example for the sunburst blue and Bahama yellow. I so want the latter


----------



## sculldogg86 (Feb 14, 2017)

boatswain said:


> I know the feeling! Don't do it! It not worth it especially now that prices have normalized. It's one of the rarest variants now and the dial is incredible. Stay strong!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great photo!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks guys!

I have been swamped with life lately. So much that my work beater has stayed on in the evenings  yikes.

I plan to wear that sunburst this week though and hopefully can contribute some fresh shots of it.

Here's another recycled one to keep this post interesting 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Now that summer is approaching, the blue sunburst should make its way to my wrist more often.


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

RLextherobot said:


> New canvas strap!


Well done! Looka great. Where's this from?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

MrDanno said:


> Well done! Looka great. Where's this from?


Anatolia Straps on Instagram.  His prices are high, but I think fair for the quality of craftsmanship. This one was a birthday gift to myself.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Still on my Seaforth.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

RLextherobot said:


> Anatolia Straps on Instagram.  His prices are high, but I think fair for the quality of craftsmanship. This one was a birthday gift to myself.


Are they soft? I tried red rocks and it's like wearing a piece of stiff cardboard, it looks great but wears terrible.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

JLS36 said:


> Are they soft? I tried red rocks and it's like wearing a piece of stiff cardboard, it looks great but wears terrible.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Stiff right now but starting to soften. I think it's a pretty normal by product of the style of construction. I'll report how it breaks in!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MoreToasties (Jul 16, 2010)

I placed my pre-order and promptly forgot. Now I just need to avoid this thread until the day comes

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

RLextherobot said:


> Stiff right now but starting to soften. I think it's a pretty normal by product of the style of construction. I'll report how it breaks in!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


They shouldn't be or don't need to be stiff if all canvas and using the right "glue" material.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JLS36 said:


> Are they soft? I tried red rocks and it's like wearing a piece of stiff cardboard, it looks great but wears terrible.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I tried a Red Rock at a GTG last week for the first time and it was very stiff even after the owner had worn it several times


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> I tried a Red Rock at a GTG last week for the first time and it was very stiff even after the owner had worn it several times


I've got a few from that guy you slightly know Art, I've got some from drew and I have some from Patrik at clover. Redrock look as good as any other but the stiffness is just unbelievable, it's no comparison to the others, I like canvas for comfort as well as looks if not more so for comfort and Redrock doesn't give any comfort. I might also add the glue he uses leaves a super strong smell that a month later is still present.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JLS36 said:


> I've got a few from that guy you slightly know Art, I've got some from drew and I have some from Patrik at clover. Redrock look as good as any other but the stiffness is just unbelievable, it's no comparison to the others, I like canvas for comfort as well as looks if not more so for comfort and Redrock doesn't give any comfort. I might also add the glue he uses leaves a super strong smell that a month later is still present.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Exactly. The smell was strong. 
The strap itself looked fine and rolled edges well done.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Nodus tropic strap seems like a solid match. Great strap for $35.00usd.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JLS36 said:


> Nodus tropic strap seems like a solid match. Great strap for $35.00usd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great combo, i was rocking a similar strap on mine last week


----------



## stuartb12 (Aug 30, 2013)

Quick note on Gen3 production. I pinged Jason to ask him about any follow-up on the true no-date movement issue. He responded with the following:

“The ETA 2824-2 will be fitted with a no-date lever to make it a true no-date movement. The replacement part is Swiss OEM, so it works flawlessly!”

This is just awesome, as it would have been very easy to skip this detail. Tip of the cap to Jason for setting (and achieving!) a higher standard . . .



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

JLS36 said:


> I've got a few from that guy you slightly know Art, I've got some from drew and I have some from Patrik at clover. Redrock look as good as any other but the stiffness is just unbelievable, it's no comparison to the others, I like canvas for comfort as well as looks if not more so for comfort and Redrock doesn't give any comfort. I might also add the glue he uses leaves a super strong smell that a month later is still present.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I didn't have problems w the smell, but the strap was just SO stiff that I took it off. Too bad, cuz it looked really great.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

the stiffness is really tough, the day i got them i emailed the guy and i was honest, i said your straps look amazing, however they are so stiff and so smelly i can't stand it, he said give it time, i wanted to return them and he wouldn't take em back, unfortunate really they are not likely to be ever worn unless they magically soften.


warsh said:


> I didn't have problems w the smell, but the strap was just SO stiff that I took it off. Too bad, cuz it looked really great.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

the stiffness is really tough, the day i got them i emailed the guy and i was honest, i said your straps look amazing, however they are so stiff and so smelly i can't stand it, he said give it time, i wanted to return them and he wouldn't take em back, unfortunate really they are not likely to be ever worn unless they magically soften.


warsh said:


> I didn't have problems w the smell, but the strap was just SO stiff that I took it off. Too bad, cuz it looked really great.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

stuartb12 said:


> Quick note on Gen3 production. I pinged Jason to ask him about any follow-up on the true no-date movement issue. He responded with the following:
> 
> "The ETA 2824-2 will be fitted with a no-date lever to make it a true no-date movement. The replacement part is Swiss OEM, so it works flawlessly!"
> 
> ...


That is really nice to hear! I was thinking of sending an email about that, but I figured Jason already had his hands full enough with the order changes, GMT models, and Roldorf edition. And to anyone that did not get the email (somehow) the Abyss Blue will be the same shade as Series II and drilled lugs won't be added because of the chamfer placement. I myself was hoping for a lighter shade/drilled lugs, but I understand why it can't be done and based on boatswain's pictures this watch should be a real treat!

Even though we are many months away, it is still nice to get an update no matter how big or small it is.


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

oh no...a double post...


----------



## Kjo43 (Feb 24, 2013)

My nose don't work and... well, I'm a stiff....

I'll gladly buy any used red rock straps of the right size at a discount from new, Pm me with interest 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

ConfusedOne said:


> That is really nice to hear! I was thinking of sending an email about that, but I figured Jason already had his hands full enough with the order changes, GMT models, and Roldorf edition. And to anyone that did not get the email (somehow) the Abyss Blue will be the same shade as Series II and drilled lugs won't be added because of the chamfer placement. I myself was hoping for a lighter shade/drilled lugs, but I understand why it can't be done and based on boatswain's pictures this watch should be a real treat!
> 
> Even though we are many months away, it is still nice to get an update no matter how big or small it is.


Has Jason said anything about whether he will sell his rubber straps separately? I would love to buy some.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Earl Grey said:


> Has Jason said anything about whether he will sell his rubber straps separately? I would love to buy some.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Unfortunately I don't know about when/if the rubber straps will be sold separately.
Only rubber strap news is that they will be the same as the last series.
Jason also said certain dials will come with a different color rubber strap "I am planning a matching dark blue strap for the Abyss Blue, a grey strap for the Pastel Blue and Sunburst Grey and a black strap for the Signal Orange."


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh man. I need to get that matching blue strap for my abyss!

I had a rough day so I slapped on the sunburst for a little cheer. It's helping. A bit.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Oh man. I need to get that matching blue strap for my abyss!
> 
> I had a rough day so I slapped on the sunburst for a little cheer. It's helping. A bit.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure if you would know this, but your bezel has black numbers with a green arrow at 12. There is a Gen. One Sunburst for sale on the forums with everything green on the steel bezel. Was this an option with the Gen. Ones?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

smkader said:


> Not sure if you would know this, but your bezel has black numbers with a green arrow at 12. There is a Gen. One Sunburst for sale on the forums with everything green on the steel bezel. Was this an option with the Gen. Ones?
> View attachment 13055429


No. He did the mod


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> No. He did the mod


Thank you! He just mentioned that they weren't lumed numerals on the bezel, but not that it was modded in any way. Briefly flirted with the idea of picking up a sunburst while I patiently wait for the Gen. 3s to start shipping.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Not enough contrast in the modded bezel. 

The best thing would be an engraved black outline around the lumed triangle. Probably tricky to manufacturer cleanly require two troughs close together, but man would it look sharp and improve legibility in all lights.


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

Timing update: After running at +0.5 SPD for the first 7 weeks of it's existence, my Abyss all of a sudden has changed to -2.0 SPD for the past 12 days. (I suspected it was too good to last.) Since the slowdown seemed to coincide with the change of the strap from a two-piece RedRocks canvas to a NATO, I assumed that the change might be the result of the 2 layers of fabric between my wrist and the bottom of the Abyss, resulting perhaps in less body heat reaching the watch. So after 5 days on the NATO, I switched back to the two-piece canvas, but for the past 7 days it has continued to run 2 seconds slow. Just wondering if anyone else out there who has been tracking accuracy has noticed a changed in timing since they've owned their Seaforth II? Since I'm fairly new to mechanical watches, I was also wondering whether I can expect further changes to the watch's timing?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

CHJ001 said:


> Timing update: After running at +0.5 SPD for the first 7 weeks of it's existence, my Abyss all of a sudden has changed to -2.0 SPD for the past 12 days. (I suspected it was too good to last.) Since the slowdown seemed to coincide with the change of the strap from a two-piece RedRocks canvas to a NATO, I assumed that the change might be the result of the 2 layers of fabric between my wrist and the bottom of the Abyss, resulting perhaps in less body heat reaching the watch. So after 5 days on the NATO, I switched back to the two-piece canvas, but for the past 7 days it has continued to run 2 seconds slow. Just wondering if anyone else out there who has been tracking accuracy has noticed a changed in timing since they've owned their Seaforth II? Since I'm fairly new to mechanical watches, I was also wondering whether I can expect further changes to the watch's timing?


wow. You put too much effort into this. 
-2/day is great for an affordable watch with a basic mvt. Amazing result. 
There is a concept that new Watches "settle" so accuracy will change after a few weeks.


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> wow. You put too much effort into this.
> -2/day is great for an affordable watch with a basic mvt. Amazing result.
> There is a concept that new Watches "settle" so accuracy will change after a few weeks.


Jeep, I suppose it does seem overly anal, but I assume that I'll stop tracking in the not too distant future. And, in no way am I disappointed with a performance of -2 SPD. It's still my most accurate watch out of 4. Was just hoping against hope that it would retain it's "super" accuracy in perpetuity.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

CHJ001 said:


> Jeep, I suppose it does seem overly anal, but I assume that I'll stop tracking in the not too distant future. And, in no way am I disappointed with a performance of -2 SPD. It's still my most accurate watch out of 4. Was just hoping against hope that it would retain it's "super" accuracy in perpetuity.


It should stabilize after weeks and run consistently in the future unless it gets magnetized or bumped/dropped possibly impacting its accuracy... 
Sounds like you have a great performer. I wouldn't really worry about what strap to wear and how it impacts timing... etc.

Obviously longer term, as the watch ages, timing will deteriorate to some extent as all do at some point. Service comes into play then...


----------



## powasky (Jun 25, 2011)

Dahn Tay said:


> What bracelet?


I'm going to assume you're referencing the most recent Seaforth-on-a-bracelet post. That was a Ginault bracelet.

The Sinn 556 bracelet also fits, but the endlinks aren't perfect. Same goes for the Oris 65 bracelet.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Joined the club (again). Ordered the Hadley Roma bracelet for it. I'll try my Sinn 556 bracelet tonight. 
This rubber strap is crazy comfortable though. 
Quick snap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Welcome back! It looks great.



















I've stolen the great series 2 rubber for my series 1. The proportions work great with the steel bezel. And yes, crazy comfortable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Welcome back! It looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kinda looks like a Hirsch Pure?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks similar. It's a Biwi strap that was included with the second gen. best rubber strap I have ever worn hands down. It would get overpowered on a bigger thicker watch but awesome with a thin diver. The back is concave so it is very flexible and breathable.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

ConfusedOne said:


> Unfortunately I don't know about when/if the rubber straps will be sold separately.
> Only rubber strap news is that they will be the same as the last series.
> Jason also said certain dials will come with a different color rubber strap "I am planning a matching dark blue strap for the Abyss Blue, a grey strap for the Pastel Blue and Sunburst Grey and a black strap for the Signal Orange."


I'll withhold final judgment until I see photos, but I'm a little concerned about how a gray rubber strap will look. I think I'd rather just have the black. More versatile. Almost just seems like change for the sake of change.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

MrDanno said:


> I'll withhold final judgment until I see photos, but I'm a little concerned about how a gray rubber strap will look. I think I'd rather just have the black. More versatile. Almost just seems like change for the sake of change.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I'm looking forward to the grey for my Pastel preorder. Black rubber straps are a dime a dozen, if I wanted one, I could be easily purchase any number of know, comfortable options. However a nice grey strap would be more unique, and I think it will compliment the Pastel dial really well. I'm excited to see how it turns out.


----------



## ai7 (Feb 7, 2018)

MrDanno said:


> I'll withhold final judgment until I see photos, but I'm a little concerned about how a gray rubber strap will look. I think I'd rather just have the black. More versatile. Almost just seems like change for the sake of change.





KJRye said:


> I'm looking forward to the grey for my Pastel preorder. Black rubber straps are a dime a dozen, if I wanted one, I could be easily purchase any number of know, comfortable options. However a nice grey strap would be more unique, and I think it will compliment the Pastel dial really well. I'm excited to see how it turns out.


I'm of two minds on this. I'm definitely looking forward to seeing what the gray strap will look like, and I have high hopes for it! On the other hand, I went with a DLC case (and sunburst grey dial), so I also wonder if I'll prefer a black strap in order to maintain a consistent look color-wise.

I'm still pretty new to this world, so please forgive the basic question here: for those of you who clearly enjoy changing out your straps regularly (especially your Seaforths, obviously), what tool are you using? I have a Bergeon 6767-F, and my limited experience with it has been mildly positive. I doubt it's the tool's fault--it seems like a solid tool, and I probably need more practice. But it'd be reassuring to know that at least some others successfully use the 6767-F on their Seaforths (and other pieces) without scratching the hell out of the lugs or the straps!

Thanks, all, and kudos on the awesome pics!


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

ai7 said:


> I'm still pretty new to this world, so please forgive the basic question here: for those of you who clearly enjoy changing out your straps regularly (especially your Seaforths, obviously), what tool are you using? I have a Bergeon 6767-F, and my limited experience with it has been mildly positive. I doubt it's the tool's fault--it seems like a solid tool, and I probably need more practice. But it'd be reassuring to know that at least some others successfully use the 6767-F on their Seaforths (and other pieces) without scratching the hell out of the lugs or the straps!
> 
> Thanks, all, and kudos on the awesome pics!


I scratch the hell out of my lugs too even though I have been changing straps on my watches for months!
It only takes a bit of practice and wrapping tape around the lugs of your watch can help prevent damage.
Watches with drilled lugs are a god send for removing straps, but not installing them. Drilled lugs are nice to have, but not required.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

KJRye said:


> I'm looking forward to the grey for my Pastel preorder. Black rubber straps are a dime a dozen, if I wanted one, I could be easily purchase any number of know, comfortable options. However a nice grey strap would be more unique, and I think it will compliment the Pastel dial really well. I'm excited to see how it turns out.


Here's mine on a grey Zulu Diver from Watch Gecko to give you an idea of how the combo might look.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Some fresh pics from today





































So glad I kept this one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Love this Dial!





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Love this Dial!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute beauty my friend. Love that sunburst. Reminds me of the grey of the Monta Triumph.

Cant shake it out of my head cos of Jeep99dad's posts of his! What an enabler!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks!

There a lot of dangerous people around here. I imagine if I hadn't found WUS I would still be buying overpriced citizens at my local watch repair shop.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Love this Dial!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pics as always  thanks for sharing. Love that dial but am excited to see my gen III Abyss with sapphire blue bezel  
I may be putting my sunburst blue FS and start putting more $ aside for a Monta blue OK


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks!

So if i do my math right, that will = 2 OKs and 1 sea forth?

I think the new abyss sapphire is going to look great with BGW9 too, super clean and classy.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Thanks!
> 
> So if i do my math right, that will = 2 OKs and 1 sea forth?
> 
> I think the new abyss sapphire is going to look great with BGW9 too, super clean and classy.


Yea. The Gilt OK ceramic bezel and Monta Blue OK (or GMT?) with ss bezel and the Blue Abyss sapphire Seaforth. The sapphire will take the Watch up a notch. 
I still have to sell more for a second Monta especially as i also need to fund the gmt Tudor.  too many darn watches. Not enough $. . I was contemplating selling the silver Triumph for a blue OK but tough call. I'd miss it


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seems like 2 Oks may be a lot. 

Perhaps keep the triumph and ok for a nice pair. Let the Tudor fill the gmt spot. The Halios will have you're glossy/classy diver covered. Now the triumph despite its size doesn't do it for me on the dial, so I could let it go if it was in my collection. 

Those are my late night thoughts anyhow. I'm in a consolidation phase now so I am probably a conservative voice. 

All nice watches though so no wrong choices. Whatever makes you most happy and all pieces that should have relatively secure value in case of a change of heart. 

Good luck with the deliberations!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Seems like 2 Oks may be a lot.
> 
> Perhaps keep the triumph and ok for a nice pair. Let the Tudor fill the gmt spot. The Halios will have you're glossy/classy diver covered. Now the triumph despite its size doesn't do it for me on the dial, so I could let it go if it was in my collection.
> 
> ...


I'll drink it over ?


----------



## Toni Crouton (Dec 5, 2015)

Looks great indeed!



Jeep99dad said:


> JLS36 said:
> 
> 
> > Nodus tropic strap seems like a solid match. Great strap for $35.00usd.
> ...


----------



## Toni Crouton (Dec 5, 2015)

Man. I didn't jump on the wagon on the pre-order. Now I have the opportunity to get a generation 1 Seaforth gilt dial with saphire bezel for a tad over 800 USD.
I actually didn't plan on this happening 💸


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

i think that is fair deal for a gilt sapphire. They are part of the original run and have low numbers. If you like it grab it!

Good luck!


----------



## Gannicus (Dec 21, 2013)

Did anyone ever try a Tisell Sub bracelet on the Seaforth? I know it was asked at one point, but don't remember seeing an answer.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

inky shots of the abyss. 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

There was some speculation recently about the manufacturer of the Halios rubber strap, which I adore, but now I can't find the post. I'd like to buy more straps like that. Does anyone remember the suggested brand? 4 letters with two i's, or something like that? Thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Biwi. You buy via Rakuten.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Tanjecterly said:


> Biwi. You buy via Rakuten.


Thanks! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadaGus (May 12, 2017)

I spent the last couple of days in Hong Kong, and decided to pick up a new watch. I had about $5k to spend, and started looking at a Rolex Explorer II... but I'm going to have to hand it to Jason. The only watch I had on me this trip was my Seaforth, and no matter what I looked at (Tudor Black Bay, Omega Seamasters, Rolex, etc etc HK is a horological wonderland!) I was just happier with my Seaforth.

In the end, I'm about to get on my flight to go home and I didn't buy a watch. Testament to how wonderful this watch is; for me at least!

(Apologies as I am a terrible watch photographer, but here's my Series 1 Sunburst Blue Seaforth on a navy blue Toxic Shiznit NATO strap.)


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

I am hardly thinking of getting a bracelet, so guys, for those of you having the Ginault bracelet with the Seaforth :
we've seen some photos which look great, so can you please describe exact fit, look and feel of this combo in real life more detailed ?

- lugs of the Seaforth are more straight and the bracelet end links are more curved, so how does feel in real life ?
- is there any any move around lugs if you put pressure there ?
- is not it too heavy for the Seaforth ?
- some people say the clasp is too big, is it so actually ?

More new photos would be highly appreciated !!


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

My personal opinion:



s.z said:


> I am hardly thinking of getting a bracelet, so guys, for those of you having the Ginault bracelet with the Seaforth :
> we've seen some photos which look great, so can you please describe exact fit, look and feel of this combo in real life more detailed ?
> 
> - lugs of the Seaforth are more straight and the bracelet end links are more curved, so how does feel in real life ? *feels fine. looks a wee bit off, but nothing too distracting.*
> ...


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

s.z said:


> I am hardly thinking of getting a bracelet, so guys, for those of you having the Ginault bracelet with the Seaforth :
> we've seen some photos which look great, so can you please describe exact fit, look and feel of this combo in real life more detailed ?
> 
> - lugs of the Seaforth are more straight and the bracelet end links are more curved, so how does feel in real life ?
> ...


The Invicta bracelet is a pretty good fit







A bit more up close







I had to buy the whole watch just to get the bracelet but it wasn't too bad..it's a good fit, pretty light and the rattliness gives it a vintage feeling lol...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

s.z said:


> I am hardly thinking of getting a bracelet, so guys, for those of you having the Ginault bracelet with the Seaforth :
> we've seen some photos which look great, so can you please describe exact fit, look and feel of this combo in real life more detailed ?
> 
> - lugs of the Seaforth are more straight and the bracelet end links are more curved, so how does feel in real life ?
> ...





WastedYears said:


> My personal opinion:


I %100 agree with what WastedYears said.

Tried the Invicta and its like night and day to the Ginault. Fully worth it imo. I actually ordered a second bracelet for the Seaforth I'm waiting for on preorder.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

EA-Sport said:


> The Invicta bracelet is a pretty good fit
> View attachment 13085471
> 
> A bit more up close
> ...


I have one I'm not using if someone wants to go down this route without buying the watch , gave the watch to my daughter and she wears it on a nato like I prefer the seaforth on


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Anyone know if this one spotted on IG will become a reality?


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> Anyone know if this one spotted on IG will become a reality?
> 
> View attachment 13086331


Yes it's the new orange one


----------



## davidozo (Sep 4, 2015)

the wait is long, Jason should occasionally show us some photos of the prototypes of the third series. Come on Jason, put some photos .....


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

This helps a lot , thanks a lot gentlemen ! 
I will try to order one via my friend in US who comes here in the end of May.



mplsabdullah said:


> I %100 agree with what WastedYears said.
> 
> Tried the Invicta and its like night and day to the Ginault. Fully worth it imo. I actually ordered a second bracelet for the Seaforth I'm waiting for on preorder.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Monkeynuts said:


> Yes it's the new orange one


Thank you. Any timeline?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Radar1 said:


> Thank you. Any timeline?


Preorder already happened. Expected to start shipping in August (ish) if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

mplsabdullah said:


> Preorder already happened. Expected to start shipping in August (ish) if I'm not mistaken.


Thanks. So $2500 on the used market. Lol. Beautiful orange.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> Thanks. So $2500 on the used market. Lol. Beautiful orange.


More like $800-900 if you can wait a month or so after the release.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Earl Grey said:


> More like $800-900 if you can wait a month or so after the release.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I was just kidding. That's still a hefty hike from retail, but supply and demand I guess.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Orange dial anyone...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

And just in time for the fall....


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Radar1 said:


> I was just kidding. That's still a hefty hike from retail, but supply and demand I guess.


He allowed people to cancel orders and change, it might be worth an email to him as I'm assuming he. Any ha e extra stock.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

JLS36 said:


> He allowed people to cancel orders and change, it might be worth an email to him as I'm assuming he. Any ha e extra stock.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thanks for the heads-up. I'll shoot Jason an email.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Radar1 said:


> Thanks for the heads-up. I'll shoot Jason an email.


No problem and I need to start proof reading my posts.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

JLS36 said:


> No problem and I need to start proof reading my posts.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Gotta love auto-correct.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ai7 (Feb 7, 2018)

EA-Sport said:


> Orange dial anyone...
> View attachment 13088927





Tanjecterly said:


> And just in time for the fall....


Although I went with sunburst grey, I was veryyyyyy tempted to go with orange (my favorite color!)...but paired with a DLC case, I thought it might end up being slightly more ostentatious than I ultimately wanted. That said, man, the orange dial is sweet!

@JLS36: In your honor, I proofread this before hitting submit! (No guarantees that it's mistake-free, though...haha) o|


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> I was just kidding. That's still a hefty hike from retail, but supply and demand I guess.


Actually quite a few of them are now selling as low as $700, so basically at retail. Check watchrecon.com

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Think I like this more than Gen 1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Quicksilver said:


> Think I like this more than Gen 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's fantastic, and I think the Eta gives it a bit more appeal as well. Nice shot.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Quicksilver said:


> Think I like this more than Gen 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Invicta bracelet?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

JLS36 said:


> Invicta bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Seriously, the word "Invicta" does not even belong in the same sentence as Halios.


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> Seriously, the word "Invicta" does not even belong in the same sentence as Halios.


According to the Seaforth FAQ the words "Halios" and "Bracelet" don't belong in the same sentence.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I think that's a Ginault bracelet


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

ConfusedOne said:


> According to the Seaforth FAQ the words "Halios" and "Bracelet" don't belong in the same sentence.


The point of the Seaforth is to be lightweight, and minimal in some ways, no? Maybe that's why bracelets are frowned upon?


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

This one was born for nato straps


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

JLS36 said:


> Invicta bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


No its a Hadley Roma from Amazon. Fits fairly well with no adjustments. It was under $30 Canadian so about $1.57US


----------



## Shoresy (Jan 26, 2018)

lol


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Quicksilver said:


> No its a Hadley Roma from Amazon. Fits fairly well with no adjustments. It was under $30 Canadian so about $1.57US


Cool Ty.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Barton Bands silicone 



















"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

EL_GEEk said:


> Barton Bands silicone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The fixed bezel fits your wrist extremely well!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That’s a cool looking strap. Nice. 

Any comments on quality and feel?

I have tried several silicone straps and some are great (Gavox avider), some fine (MAGRETTE, Pantor ) and some terrible (eBay cheapies). 

I understand they will all attract lint but some I have found are more flexible and have a nicer feel with out being too sticky. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

boatswain said:


> That's a cool looking strap. Nice.
> 
> Any comments on quality and feel?
> 
> ...


I have a 24mm Barton silicone band on another watch and it works well. It's a little stiffer than I would like, but not bad by any means. I haven't noticed it attract any lint. The inside surface is lightly textured to help it stay on your arm, while the outer surface is smooth. I like it.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Horgh said:


> I have a 24mm Barton silicone band on another watch and it works well. It's a little stiffer than I would like, but not bad by any means. I haven't noticed it attract any lint. The inside surface is lightly textured to help it stay on your arm, while the outer surface is smooth. I like it.


Barton has two grades of silicone strap. Are you referring to the regular or Elite?

The one in El Greek photo are Elite Silicone, you can tell by the dual color and fine diamond texture on the outside. I've couple Elite, and they are very pliable (similar to the rubber strap in Seaforth series 2) extremely comfortable. The second keeper has a notch that "lock" into the void hole at the end of the strap, very nice detail. Plus Barton includes two different length for the 6 o'clock side so you will have the right fit and the right look. I highly recommend them.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ten13th said:


> Barton has two grades of silicone strap. Are you referring to the regular or Elite?
> 
> The one in El Greek photo are Elite Silicone, you can tell by the dual color and fine diamond texture on the outside. I've couple Elite, and they are very pliable (similar to the rubber strap in Seaforth series 2) extremely comfortable. The second keeper has a notch that "lock" into the void hole at the end of the strap, very nice detail. Plus Barton includes two different length for the 6 o'clock side so you will have the right fit and the right look. I highly recommend them.


Thanks for sharing 
if you have any photos you can share that would be great. I do like good quality silicon straps and would be keen to grab some if they look and feel good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Thanks for sharing
> if you have any photos you can share that would be great. I do like good quality silicon straps and would be keen to grab some if they look and feel good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












White/black Barton Elite Silicone. All my Barton Elite are 22mm. The only Seaforth is on a Barton canvas which I recommend as well.



















Canvas is soft enough to tight a knot.

In all honesty, I'm waiting for couple EO MN straps to come for the Seaforth. I think those will be my winners.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Regarding the Barton Elite Silicone band, I forgot to mention that it is not a lint magnet like Sinn silicone straps. Only thing I wish for is the vanilla scent. Yes, I like my fruity straps.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thats great, i think its worth grabbing a 20 and 22 just to have as options on various watches.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

ten13th said:


> White/black Barton Elite Silicone. All my Barton Elite are 22mm. The only Seaforth is on a Barton canvas which I recommend as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got two incoming as well. I have bit found strap nirvana with the seaforth yet. So far the included rubber is my favorite. Had some canvas made but they are not really wearable so I am giving Erika's a shot, I have one in 22mm and love it.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Leather action









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Needing a little luck and something special today so going with the abyss





































And the important tasking of teaching my son about the perils of cross threading










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

At the pool today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow. The blue sapphire bezel really takes the Watch to the next level


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

smkader said:


> The fixed bezel fits your wrist extremely well!


Thank you. I've been more happy inclined to fixed bezel watches lately.



boatswain said:


> That's a cool looking strap. Nice.
> 
> Any comments on quality and feel?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





ten13th said:


> Regarding the Barton Elite Silicone band, I forgot to mention that it is not a lint magnet like Sinn silicone straps. Only thing I wish for is the vanilla scent. Yes, I like my fruity straps.


Everything that @ten13th said is very accurate. I highly recommend these straps. They are excellent for the money.

Here's the 22mm green on the Delfin










"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Livin that Gen1 life 

Excited to see the Gen3 released and everyone who wanted a Seaforth getting one


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

On Erika's









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow. The blue sapphire bezel really takes the Watch to the next level













Here's a good comparison to a black dial in light that makes the abyss look dark. Still quite blue to my eyes.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Here's a good comparison to a black dial in light that makes the abyss look dark. Still quite blue to my eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i definitely see it blue


----------



## davidozo (Sep 4, 2015)

[QUOTE = ten13th; 45909259]









Silicone Barton Elite bianco / nero. Tutti i miei Barton Elite sono 22mm. L'unico Seaforth è su una tela di Barton che consiglio anche io.



















La tela è abbastanza morbida da stringere un nodo.

In tutta onestà, sto aspettando un paio di cinturini EO MN per venire a Seaforth. Penso che quelli saranno i miei vincitori.

Inviato dal mio iPad utilizzando Tapatalk Pro [/ QUOTE]

So the 22 mm Barton straps are good on the Seaforth? But the loops are not 20 mm?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Abyss at dusk



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

ten13th said:


> Barton has two grades of silicone strap. Are you referring to the regular or Elite?
> 
> The one in El Greek photo are Elite Silicone, you can tell by the dual color and fine diamond texture on the outside. I've couple Elite, and they are very pliable (similar to the rubber strap in Seaforth series 2) extremely comfortable. The second keeper has a notch that "lock" into the void hole at the end of the strap, very nice detail. Plus Barton includes two different length for the 6 o'clock side so you will have the right fit and the right look. I highly recommend them.


Oh, I did not know that! I think I have the basic grade, as my 24mm strap doesn't look like that. It only has texture underneath, not on the outside, and it's a bit stiff. I didn't see the Elite offered in 24mm when I was originally buying it, but I may have just missed it. I'll try the Elite for sure, looks better!


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Haha. New EO MN strap in the House!!!

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

Ten13th---Wow!!! The Swick looks fabulous. Love the colors and how it looks on the sunburst. I had really paid it much attention, but I may have to do so after seeing yours.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

CHJ001 said:


> Ten13th---Wow!!! The Swick looks fabulous. Love the colors and how it looks on the sunburst. I had really paid it much attention, but I may have to do so after seeing yours.
> 
> I've ordered a discontinued EO (the older model olive green with yellow stripe and light blue cross-stitch) that hasn't shipped yet, I'll post a pic when it comes in, probably in several weeks.


Her shipping seems to be speeding up my last order was under 10 days from click to wrist.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

That Swick looks interesting! I may give it a try at some point. But looks gorgeous!


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

CHJ001 said:


> Ten13th---Wow!!! The Swick looks fabulous. Love the colors and how it looks on the sunburst. I had really paid it much attention, but I may have to do so after seeing yours.
> 
> I've ordered a discontinued EO (the older model olive green with yellow stripe and light blue cross-stitch) that hasn't shipped yet, I'll post a pic when it comes in, probably in several weeks.


Actually had another EO MN designated for the Sunburst Seaforth. The SWICK was the wild card in the order. I decided to try it out with Sunburst, it looks quite unexpectedly interesting.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

JLS36 said:


> Her shipping seems to be speeding up my last order was under 10 days from click to wrist.


Hope so. I ordered my first one a month ago, and it was exactly 2 weeks from the time she notified me of the shipment and the date it arrived. But it was worth the wait. I'll NEVER order another NATO. The EO does away with all the things that people complain about when they say they dislike NATOs---the extra material, the double layer under the watch, too many keepers sticking out, material that's too thick and too stiff. Of all my straps, whether leather, canvas or rubber, the EO is hands down the most comfortable strap I own.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

After work time with the abyss



















Erika's are really popping up on a lot of seaforths. It may not be quite my thing for the Seaforth but I am intrigued enough that I may try one on a different watch, or wait to see a Seaforth combo that speaks to me.

Learning about some great straps here! Thanks everyone for sharing what you are using.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Erika's is great! Much better than the standard NATO. Highly recommended here. I'll have to wear mine on my Seaforth abyss steel again and show it off here.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

My Abyss on Marine Nationale.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Another day, another MN on Seaforth. This MN was intended for another watch, however it works well with the Seaforth.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

nice pairing, the only problem with these straps is i need 5-6 color way's in each 20 and 22mm going to be expensive.


ten13th said:


> Another day, another MN on Seaforth. This MN was intended for another watch, however it works well with the Seaforth.
> 
> Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

While I'm conservative in nature, given that I get black and blue MN straps, I am thinking about the Swick. That has a lot of razzmatazz that I like.

But seriously, the above looks just great. MN straps seem to go well with a lot of watches. 

And I can empathize about the cost...! It's high but in my opinion, well worth it. Punches well above standard NATOs that I've tried.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> While I'm conservative in nature, given that I get black and blue MN straps, I am thinking about the Swick. That has a lot of razzmatazz that I like.
> 
> But seriously, the above looks just great. MN straps seem to go well with a lot of watches.
> 
> And I can empathize about the cost...! It's high but in my opinion, well worth it. Punches well above standard NATOs that I've tried.


I think it looks great too but I know I'll never wear it, but it's cool.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Tanjecterly said:


> While I'm conservative in nature, given that I get black and blue MN straps, I am thinking about the Swick. That has a lot of razzmatazz that I like.
> 
> But seriously, the above looks just great. MN straps seem to go well with a lot of watches.
> 
> And I can empathize about the cost...! It's high but in my opinion, well worth it. Punches well above standard NATOs that I've tried.


SWICK MN is cool. The color is muted in person, not as vivid as in photos I posted. Will post couple more SWICK photos tomorrow.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Good Ol' April 31st










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

ten13th said:


> White/black Barton Elite Silicone. All my Barton Elite are 22mm. The only Seaforth is on a Barton canvas which I recommend as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are!









Instagram: skunkworkswatches


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

MN Trident is the strap I specifically ordered for Seaforth Sunburst. However after trying on other MN colors, I think my favorite combo might be with Sahara.

Here couple pics of SWICK on Speedy. 

















Instagram: ten13th


----------



## nnahorski (Feb 28, 2018)

Hi there










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

nnahorski said:


> Hi there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks fantastic with your suit and the hint of nice shoes in the background, well done!

Also, Go Blue!


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

For all you MN fans, do they have to be worn somewhat tightly for the watch head to be stable? I like stiff straps in general as they can be worn loose without too much flop. Liking the very stiff cheapestnatos Tropic on my sunburst blue.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Earl Grey said:


> For all you MN fans, do they have to be worn somewhat tightly for the watch head to be stable? I like stiff straps in general as they can be worn loose without too much flop. Liking the very stiff cheapestnatos Tropic on my sunburst blue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Btw, I love the Halios/Biwi rubber strap but decided to keep my Series 1 Seaforth and sell my Series 2. If anyone here wants to sell me their Seaforth rubber strap, PM me!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi everyone, I have a series III on pre-order and I am keen to put it on a bracelet as soon as I get it. What is my best option for fit and quality?

I have seen discussions for Invicta, Ginault and Hadley Roma. Apart from the Hadley, how would I go about sourcing the others?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Omegafanboy said:


> Hi everyone, I have a series III on pre-order and I am keen to put it on a bracelet as soon as I get it. What is my best option for fit and quality?
> 
> I have seen discussions for Invicta, Ginault and Hadley Roma. Apart from the Hadley, how would I go about sourcing the others?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ginault will cost you 250,the Invicta will cost you 80. Ginault just contact them and the Invicta you can probably get on amazon or jet

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nnahorski (Feb 28, 2018)

Horgh said:


> That looks fantastic with your suit and the hint of nice shoes in the background, well done!
> 
> Also, Go Blue!


Thank you, and Go Blue!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

MN straps can be worn tightly or loosely. Your preference.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Still rolling with the abyss. Have a long day ahead and enjoying my last moments with this guy before swapping to something less precious for the days activities.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

Going with the Abyss Blue on DLC for me and the Pastel Blue on steel diver bezel for my son.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Omegafanboy said:


> Hi everyone, I have a series III on pre-order and I am keen to put it on a bracelet as soon as I get it. What is my best option for fit and quality?
> 
> I have seen discussions for Invicta, Ginault and Hadley Roma. Apart from the Hadley, how would I go about sourcing the others?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had the Hadley Roma someone mentioned in here sometime ago as well as the Invicta and neither of them can compare to the Ginault bracelet imo. Sold my Ginault and kept the bracelet for my Halios and already bought another Ginault bracelet for the second Halios I have on preorder. I almost only wear watches on bracelets and have sold watches for having uncomfortable bracelets so it is a pretty big deal to me. I'll also add that I am a certified cheapskate so I would have really preferred to love one of the less expensive options however the difference was large enough for me to spend extra for the Ginault. Again these are my opinions and everything about watches (and many other things in life) are subjective.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Zinzan said:


> Going with the Abyss Blue on DLC for me and the Pastel Blue on steel diver bezel for my son.


Going with or went with?


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

mplsabdullah said:


> I had the Hadley Roma someone mentioned in here sometime ago as well as the Invicta and neither of them can compare to the Ginault bracelet imo. Sold my Ginault and kept the bracelet for my Halios and already bought another Ginault bracelet for the second Halios I have on preorder. I almost only wear watches on bracelets and have sold watches for having uncomfortable bracelets so it is a pretty big deal to me. I'll also add that I am a certified cheapskate so I would have really preferred to love one of the less expensive options however the difference was large enough for me to spend extra for the Ginault. Again these are my opinions and everything about watches (and many other things in life) are subjective.


I have had the Ginault bracelet on the seaforth and found it pretty good. The end links seemed to jump around a bit. Did you change from the stock spring bars? That was the only thing that bothered me. Would like to get another Ginault (watch) or bracelet ($175US) but hesitant. Your pictures make the bracelet look like a near perfect fit?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Quicksilver said:


> I have had the Ginault bracelet on the seaforth and found it pretty good. The end links seemed to jump around a bit. Did you change from the stock spring bars? That was the only thing that bothered me. Would like to get another Ginault (watch) or bracelet ($175US) but hesitant. Your pictures make the bracelet look like a near perfect fit?


I'm using the spring bars that came on the Ginault watch. It is a near perfect fit for me and haven't notice any "jumping around". Was it loose for you? did it move up, down, side to side? Not sure when I might get around to taking it off the Seaforth but if I do I can compare the spring bars to others I have for any difference. I can also check to see if spring bars came with the new Ginault bracelet however I am pretty sure they where not included.


----------



## Hj3lm (Jun 24, 2015)

If the Ginault bracelet works, does anyone if Everest rubber straps for the 16610 fit the Seaforth? 

Sent from the north!


----------



## dglsjhan (Jul 20, 2017)

Thank you for all of your photo. I've got a Series III AbyssBlue/Sapphire/NoDate on order and this help keep the excitement up while waiting. It also confirms my model choice though the sunburst blue looks awfully attractive. I also like your straps - many nice options out there.



boatswain said:


> Still rolling with the abyss. Have a long day ahead and enjoying my last moments with this guy before swapping to something less precious for the days activities.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks !
I
Know the feeling of waiting for a new watch and being excited to see every photo I can. 
You are going to have really nice watch coming!

Here's another!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

mplsabdullah said:


> Going with or went with?


Going with, preordered.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Thanks !
> I
> Know the feeling of waiting for a new watch and being excited to see every photo I can.
> You are going to have really nice watch coming!
> ...


Seaforth Abyss Blue and Sunburst Grey with Sapphire bezel has a Blanc Pain Bathyscaphe vibe to them.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

JLS36 said:


> Ginault will cost you 250,the Invicta will cost you 80. Ginault just contact them and the Invicta you can probably get on amazon or jet
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Wow, that is quite a bit of money for the Ginault bracelet. I have a few bracelets that I can try before I jump on that one.

Really looking forward to my pastel blue, just wish I had it already!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Anyone here plan to get in on the Roldorf edition?


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

no I find the design not to my liking at all.



mplsabdullah said:


> Anyone here plan to get in on the Roldorf edition?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nope. 

Have any more details (price?) been released about it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Nope.
> 
> Have any more details (price?) been released about it?


I assume you've all seen it now but
https://halios.roldorf.co

*Price:*

Pre-order is 50% now ($497USD before any upgrades), with delivery Sept 2018

Total base price for the Steel Case, with any of the three dial options, is $985 USD.

Total base price for the DLC Case, with any of the three dial options, is $1,035 USD.

*Movement: ETA 2892-A2 (modified)
**
Technical Specifications*

MATERIAL: 316L stainless steel

FINISH: Brushed with polished lug chamfer. Choice of stainless steel or DLC-coated steel
DIAMETER: 40mm 
LUG-TO-LUG: 48mm
LUG WIDTH: 20mm
THICKNESS: 12mm (including crystal)
CRYSTAL: Sapphire, double-domed with anti-reflective coating
WATER RESISTANCE: 20 ATM
POWER RESERVE: 40 hours

LUMINOUS MATERIAL Superluminova C3 (glows green)
WEIGHT: 80 g (on leather strap)
OTHER: Screwdown crown and caseback

*Configuration options
*
_# CASE
_
STEEL (Fixed Bezel)
DLC (Fixed Bezel) $25.00

_# DIAL_
GREEN/BLACK
GREEN/CREAM
CHARCOAL/CREAM

_# STRAP
_
BLACK RUBBER
MN ORIGINAL "Black Ops" STEEL (Brushed) $25.00
MN ORIGINAL "Black Ops" DLC Coated $30.00


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Nope.
> 
> Have any more details (price?) been released about it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They look pretty sharp, but not sharper than the standard Seaforths. I'm just picking up my first two on the current pre-order, so I'll stick with those. I suppose if I already had Seaforths, loved them, but was looking for something a little different, these would be pretty appealing.

They are a bit more expensive, though, I believe:
"The basic price for the Steel Case, with any of the three dial options, is $985 USD.

The basic price for the DLC Case, with any of the three dial options, is $1,035 USD."

And we're going completely off of renderings for those dials.

They'll probably look great, but I'm happy with what I have on order.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

The best part about the Roldorf edition is you can order EO MN Black Ops to come with, instead of ordering separately. One of the hottest micro watch with one of the hottest micro strap in one package.

I actually like the Charcoal/Cream on DLC quite a bit. Maybe enough to cancel couple series 3 pre-order to get it?


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

Yeah, but you can order MN Black Ops separately, so... already have one on the way for my preorder.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Zinzan said:


> Yeah, but you can order MN Black Ops separately, so... already have one on the way for my preorder.


You know I was joking right? Have you seen how many watches I've on MN? 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

Hj3lm said:


> If the Ginault bracelet works, does anyone if Everest rubber straps for the 16610 fit the Seaforth?
> 
> Sent from the north!


It sure does!


----------



## Hj3lm (Jun 24, 2015)

WastedYears said:


> It sure does!


Got any more pictures of it? 

Sent from the north!


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

Hj3lm said:


> Got any more pictures of it?
> 
> Sent from the north!


I don't unfortunately. At least not on the Seaforth. There's more pics of the strap on a Explorer and on an Ocean Rover though. You can check my profile for those.


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

ten13th said:


> You know I was joking right? Have you seen how many watches I've on MN?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I have!

I was hoping the Seaforth III preorder package would include an EO strap, after Jason released some Instagram shots of Seaforths on MNs. When it didn't happen, I placed an order with Erika for a couple straps. Including a Black Ops.


----------



## Hj3lm (Jun 24, 2015)

WastedYears said:


> I don't unfortunately. At least not on the Seaforth. There's more pics of the strap on a Explorer and on an Ocean Rover though. You can check my profile for those.


Alright, it looks great on the OR. How is the overall fit on the Seaforth?

Sent from the north!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm liking this look for summer.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

For the sunburst grey and yellow Seaforth which EO MN strap do you think would be the best match, grey: https://erikasoriginals.com/mn-straps/mn-straps/mirage.php or dark blue: https://erikasoriginals.com/mn-straps/mn-straps/trident.php?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

A good 5 de Mayo










"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## nm2068 (Jan 21, 2018)

Blue on blue.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

EA-Sport said:


> For the sunburst grey and yellow Seaforth which EO MN strap do you think would be the best match, grey: https://erikasoriginals.com/mn-straps/mn-straps/mirage.php or dark blue: https://erikasoriginals.com/mn-straps/mn-straps/trident.php?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am ordering grey with white line and stitching for my grey seaforth


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

DuckaDiesel said:


> I am ordering grey with white line and stitching for my grey seaforth


May I suggest instead of getting the white center line, get the lumed center line. It looks just like white line, but you get the benefit of lume at night.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I have been enjoying having the abyss sapphire on for an extended run. So great!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

ten13th said:


> May I suggest instead of getting the white center line, get the lumed center line. It looks just like white line, but you get the benefit of lume at night.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


While you are at it, get some lumed shoelaces as well! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

I'm very tempted to get the trident MN straps for my abyss blue as well. Does anyone has any clue on how durable the elasticity would be on the straps? I've had nothing but terrible experience on stretchy pants getting loose within a year or so. Oh, and which configuration do you guys think would look best on the abyss blue? The grey, white and full blue are equally tempting.:think:


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Erika's on again, I have a hard time using other straps on this watch.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks good on that plain Erikas. Thats tempting!


----------



## ms55 (Jan 31, 2017)

Looks great!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

mplsabdullah said:


> .


Looks real good. That's the Ginault bracelet? Did you buy your extra directly from their website?

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Buchmann69 said:


> Looks real good. That's the Ginault bracelet? Did you buy your extra directly from their website?
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Yes that's a Ginault bracelet. I sold the watch and kept the bracelet fir my Seaforth. I also bought a second bracelet for the Seaforth I have on pre-order.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

mplsabdullah said:


> Yes that's a Ginault bracelet. I sold the watch and kept the bracelet fir my Seaforth. I also bought a second bracelet for the Seaforth I have on pre-order.


Thanks for the info!

Where did you buy your 2nd bracelet from? I did not see bracelets on their website...

Thanks in advance.

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

If you put one of the newer models that don't include a bracelet in your cart an option to buy a bracelet should show. Check around fir discount codes as well.


----------



## dglsjhan (Jul 20, 2017)

I received my Ginault bracelet today after ordering it last Thursday. It looks very nice. I didn't have any trouble ordering it by itself on the website - just do a Google search on "Ginault bracelet" and it's the 1st listing. And the 25% discount was nice. Even better, it looks like it may also be a good fit on my Oris Sixty-Five though I haven't tried to install it w/spring bars yet


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Swapped to this beauty tonight














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toni Crouton (Dec 5, 2015)

Who else is a bit annoyed by the loud rotor of the first generation Seaforth with the Miyota movement?

Other than that, the watch is great!


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

dglsjhan said:


> I received my Ginault bracelet today after ordering it last Thursday. It looks very nice. I didn't have any trouble ordering it by itself on the website - just do a Google search on "Ginault bracelet" and it's the 1st listing. And the 25% discount was nice. Even better, it looks like it may also be a good fit on my Oris Sixty-Five though I haven't tried to install it w/spring bars yet


Theres a 25% discount on Ginault now?


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

i've never been annoyed by a miyota.


Toni Crouton said:


> Who else is a bit annoyed by the loud rotor of the first generation Seaforth with the Miyota movement?
> 
> Other than that, the watch is great!


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

Abyss on a newly arrived EO M/N.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Toni Crouton said:


> Who else is a bit annoyed by the loud rotor of the first generation Seaforth with the Miyota movement?
> 
> Other than that, the watch is great!


I will admit when i switched from my gen 2 ETA to the gen 1 miyota yesterday i did notice the rotor noise...but thats about the extent of my feelings and i forgot about it. Not a big deal to me at all. I think the 9015 or really the 905S in this case is a great movement and the rotor doesn't bother me. I think a lot has to do with case design, the sea forth is quite thin, i had a gavox aidiver with a 9015 and you couldn't hear the rotor at all really.


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

I had a Magrette Dual Time a couple years back. Loved almost everything about it, but the rotor noise was not one of those things. The movement was solid and accurate, but the sound just took me back too far, back to my $60 Seiko 5 days.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Toni Crouton said:


> Who else is a bit annoyed by the loud rotor of the first generation Seaforth with the Miyota movement?
> 
> Other than that, the watch is great!


Only on the days I wear my watch as an earring. ;-)

In all seriousness I have never noticed the 9015 noise unless I put it to my ear and I have owned (and still own) quite a few. I actually prefer the 9015 over other movements.


----------



## dglsjhan (Jul 20, 2017)

The discount code just popped up when I hit the website. It was 25% last week when I ordered mine and 23% when I checked and wrote yesterday.



jamesezra said:


> Theres a 25% discount on Ginault now?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

mplsabdullah said:


> Only on the days I wear my watch as an earring. ;-)
> 
> In all seriousness I have never noticed the 9015 noise unless I put it to my ear and I have owned (and still own) quite a few. I actually prefer the 9015 over other movements.


Whenever I think the 9015 rotor noise bothers me, I snap my wrist and listen to the rotor spin and think, "cool." Like a WIS-version of one of the spinner fidget things


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> Whenever I think the 9015 rotor noise bothers me, I snap my wrist and listen to the rotor spin and think, "cool." Like a WIS-version of one of the spinner fidget things


It is kinda like that! Another reason not to care for it... ;-)


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

dglsjhan said:


> The discount code just popped up when I hit the website. It was 25% last week when I ordered mine and 23% when I checked and wrote yesterday.


Ah I see. Just saw it with the HAPPY23 code 

Thanks bud!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Just. Love. That. Dial.










The sleek case doesn't hurt either 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

Have noticed the 9015 rotor noise when things are really quiet, but doesn't bother me.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Starting the day with a burst of blue




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

From IG (a digital image of the Roldorf )









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Starting the day with a burst of blue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Is that a Hirsch Pure?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks. 
It's actually the Biwi strap that was included with series 2. I swiped it from my abyss as I think the straps sporty and slim profile works better with the steel bezel.

It's amazing.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dglsjhan (Jul 20, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Thanks.
> It's actually the Biwi strap that was included with series 2. I swiped it from my abyss as I think the straps sporty and slim profile works better with the steel bezel.
> 
> It's amazing.
> ...


I'm impatiently waiting for my Abyss Blue and, though your photos do help to keep the excitement level high, it's making we want one of the sunburst - a beautiful watch especially with the steel bezel. That said, I think if I were to get another Seaforth, I would have to consider the Pastel Blue as sort of a signature color.

Can you tell me what straps were included w/the original Seaforth release? My understanding was 3 straps. I ask as there is one for sale here with 1 leather and 1 NATO.

Thanks


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I received two leather straps with my series 1 which I believe was the norm.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Still shining


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

boatswain said:


> I received two leather straps with my series 1 which I believe was the norm.


Yes, all series 1 came with two leather straps. Color of the straps varied with the dial color.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nnahorski (Feb 28, 2018)

Seaforth in its natural element today... a dreary SE Michigan day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Overcast here in Thailand as well. But that's when the sunburst blue looks best, imho.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I completely agree, the sunburst is best on cloudy days and indirect light. 

Sharp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fokstom (May 22, 2017)

Hi Guys,
Has anyone tried Oris 65 bracelet on Halios? Would it fit? I know it is quite expensive but I think it would look gorgeous...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Yep, the blue pops on a rainy and overcast day. But it just pops on a sunny day as well! Too bad it’s rainy here on Mother’s Day here.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Gen 1 gilt fixie. Hard to beat









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

all of them looks great.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Don’t see many gilts around here. Maybe they were a lower production volume. 

Nice nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sithjedi333 (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I am curious which color and types of bands the series 2 came with?

I’m using the rubber one, but have 2 that are brand new, a green canvas and a leather one that is either black or navy blue. I’m curious if other seaforths came with other colors that I could trade mine for. 

Thank you.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Fokstom said:


> Hi Guys,
> Has anyone tried Oris 65 bracelet on Halios? Would it fit? I know it is quite expensive but I think it would look gorgeous...


I too would like to know. Hopefully there is someone here with both a Seaforth and an Oris 65


----------



## nm2068 (Jan 21, 2018)

High atop Mt. Pisgah.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

DirtyHarrie said:


> I too would like to know. Hopefully there is someone here with both a Seaforth and an Oris 65


Aren't the Oris 42, 21mm and the 40 is 19?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

JLS36 said:


> Aren't the Oris 42, 21mm and the 40 is 19?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I'm not sure. Off to google I go!

Edit: My research has concluded that the 40mm has 20mm lugs and the 42mm has 21mm lugs!


----------



## Fokstom (May 22, 2017)

The bracelet measures 20mm at the case lugs and tapers to 14mm at the clasp. - I think this would be instant winner for vintage inspired, thin diver such as Seaforth...
Unfortunately, I cannot tease you and post links and pictures. Just google: oris sixty five bracelet. There are some great pictures from robattopper on watchuseek (Thread name is: The Metal Bracelet Option on The Oris Diver Sixty-Five). Monochrome have some too...
Please, could someone test it?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Whoa...20/14? THats an extreme taper, does it look too skinny at the clasp?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Whoa...20/14? THats an extreme taper, does it look too skinny at the clasp?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't imagine 14mm, even on my small wrists. It's just not beefy enough for me.


----------



## dglsjhan (Jul 20, 2017)

I've got the 21/15mm from the Oris Sixty-Five/42mm and it works great.
I've read/seen many reviews that agree.
It's very nice.
That said, I'm going with the Ginault bracelet at 20/16mm for my Seaforth.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Finally had the pleasure of meeting Jason, aka Mr. Halios @ SF Wind Up. He was kind enough to lend me the GMT prototype he was wearing for a photo op. The GMT hand is NOT final.










Instagram: ten13th


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Awesome!

Great guy and a great watch. Have fun!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

DirtyHarrie said:


> I too would like to know. Hopefully there is someone here with both a Seaforth and an Oris 65


The 42mm Oris has 21mm lugs. You'd need to make sure you had the 40 Oris.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## davidozo (Sep 4, 2015)

The GMT is very beautiful.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Michael Day said:


> The 42mm Oris has 21mm lugs. You'd need to make sure you had the 40 Oris.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro





DirtyHarrie said:


> I'm not sure. Off to google I go!
> 
> Edit: My research has concluded that the 40mm has 20mm lugs and the 42mm has 21mm lugs!


Yes. This was confirmed a few days ago


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

ten13th said:


> Finally had the pleasure of meeting Jason, aka Mr. Halios @ SF Wind Up. He was kind enough to lend me the GMT prototype he was wearing for a photo op. The GMT hand is NOT final.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My gawd that looks amazing


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Anyone else ready for summer? 









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

I've been wearing this all weekend. Need to get some more of these rubbers.


----------



## jsbx1 (Jun 27, 2014)

ten13th said:


> Finally had the pleasure of meeting Jason, aka Mr. Halios @ SF Wind Up. He was kind enough to lend me the GMT prototype he was wearing for a photo op. The GMT hand is NOT final.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice, thanks for sharing that photo ten13th.

Did Jason tell you any extras, concerning the GMT models? I think we have 2 dial colours available, a Nimbus Grey type colour and a Midnight Blue (your picture). Any news on the style of the stubby GMT hand, an Explorer II/Steinhart Ocean type hand? Is there going to be a pre-order window, like the Seaforth III had?

I'm happy the Nimbus Grey colour is making a return after it's omission in the last release, however, I'd love to see Gilded appliques on the Midnight Blue dial.

Tony


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

jsbx1 said:


> Very nice, thanks for sharing that photo ten13th.
> 
> Did Jason tell you any extras, concerning the GMT models? I think we have 2 dial colours available, a Nimbus Grey type colour and a Midnight Blue (your picture). Any news on the style of the stubby GMT hand, an Explorer II/Steinhart Ocean type hand? Is there going to be a pre-order window, like the Seaforth III had?
> 
> ...


I don't believe the GMT will have a pre-order window. It was supposed to be released in conjunction with the Seaforth 2.

I think it's safe to assume that it will be a fixed number of produced pieces unless Jason tells us otherwise.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Also, this thread needs more pictures!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Aid1987 said:


> I've been wearing this all weekend. Need to get some more of these rubbers.


I know what you mean! Lol. The canvas ones are nice too.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

jsbx1 said:


> Very nice, thanks for sharing that photo ten13th.
> 
> Did Jason tell you any extras, concerning the GMT models? I think we have 2 dial colours available, a Nimbus Grey type colour and a Midnight Blue (your picture). Any news on the style of the stubby GMT hand, an Explorer II/Steinhart Ocean type hand? Is there going to be a pre-order window, like the Seaforth III had?
> 
> ...


No preorder on GMT. He will just open up the order system when he is ready, after Series 3 is shipped.

Two colors are the Abyss Blue and Sunburst Grey, the two colors from Series 3.

GMT hand will be short to clear the applied indices. That's all the detail I got from Jason.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## davidozo (Sep 4, 2015)

[QUOTE = DirtyHarrie; 46090505] Inoltre, questa discussione ha bisogno di più immagini!








[/CITAZIONE]

What bracelet is this?


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## jackh (Dec 14, 2010)

I missed the preorder this spring. Anyone know when the next one is?


----------



## jackh (Dec 14, 2010)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks awesome. What strap?


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

jackh said:


> That looks awesome. What strap?


That's a Barton canvas I believe

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

jackh said:


> That looks awesome. What strap?


Barton canvas. So soft!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

jackh said:


> I missed the preorder this spring. Anyone know when the next one is?


I was able to place an order just last month, e-mail the owner and he may be able to squeeze you in.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Hope Jason will eventually source a steel bracelet for the GMT. I'm sure there will be several batches over the next year or so. 

It's interesting that Armida put their 62MAS homage on a bracelet this last batch and also made a spare bracelet available to those who already had the watch from previous batches. To no one's surprise the spare sold out in a flash.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Terry Lennox said:


> Hope Jason will eventually source a steel bracelet for the GMT. I'm sure there will be several batches over the next year or so.


I'm not so sure man. The Seaforth will have to come to an end and Jason will move onto a new model. This is the most iterations he's made for any of his models.

Wouldn't blame him for moving on. I for one am looking forward to his new models coming out!


----------



## gpp76 (May 11, 2017)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Fresh from IG. The grey sunburst 










"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh man. 

That was my dial choice and dang does it look good. 

Correction - that was my dial choice but I never ordered a gen 3. 

I will vicariously enjoy along with all the sunburst grey owners.


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

Is that a black date window, or is it just a funny angle?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

It may be the angle. But also this is probably just a prototype mockup so I wouldn't be surprised if it was a standard date wheel.


----------



## celan (Apr 28, 2018)

Just bought my dream watch—a Seaforth Series 2 with a 12-hour bezel in egg-yolk Bahama Yellow! I try never to buy watches sight unseen, but this one is even better than I imagined in the metal. But matching a strap with this unusual dial color has been a bit of a challenge for me. A plain black strap with this watch strikes me as a bit dull, and I'm not really feeling the army-green Perlon and NATO I have lying around (nor the leathers, given the weather). I'd love to bring out the warmth of that dial. 

What are other Bahama Yellow owners wearing theirs on?


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

celan said:


> Just bought my dream watch-a Seaforth Series 2 with a 12-hour bezel in egg-yolk Bahama Yellow! I try never to buy watches sight unseen, but this one is even better than I imagined in the metal. But matching a strap with this unusual dial color has been a bit of a challenge for me. A plain black strap with this watch strikes me as a bit dull, and I'm not really feeling the army-green Perlon and NATO I have lying around (nor the leathers, given the weather). I'd love to bring out the warmth of that dial.
> 
> What are other Bahama Yellow owners wearing theirs on?


Congrats on your acquisition! I have the same config and have found the Bahama Yellow to be very versatile.

They are Bahama yellow pics on this thread in case you didn't know:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/show-us-your-new-seaforth-4633587.html

And I also posted a couple on this very thread recently. Check out posts #5878 and #5881.

Have fun mixing and matching!


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> Fresh from IG. The grey sunburst
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is exactly what I ordered....I decided to go with fixed bezel so that it looks slimmer compared to sapphire bezel but now I'm second guessing that decision....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

EL_GEEk said:


> Fresh from IG. The grey sunburst


Love love love the look of this variation. Makes me think of a Rhodium dial Rolex, but tooled up. Absolutely had a twinge of remorse at not getting in on Series 3 on seeing this on IG last night. Can't wait to see pics of this one in the wild!


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 24, 2015)

These Barton elite bands are phenomenal!


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

cdonald said:


> These Barton elite bands are phenomenal!


How are they for picking up dust?


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 24, 2015)

RLextherobot said:


> cdonald said:
> 
> 
> > These Barton elite bands are phenomenal!
> ...


So far seems like a non-issue, although I've only had the strap for a day thus far.


----------



## celan (Apr 28, 2018)

In the midst of my lovefest with my new series 2 Seaforth, I noticed that one of the applied indices at 12 is applied crooked, and also that the date doesn't quite align with the date window (see below). While I realize that Jason isn't the Swatch Group or Seiko, it's still a $670 mechanical watch. Do you think this is something he might address, or is trying to contact him about this a fool's errand?

On the plus side, the Seaforth is running at +3 seconds...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I may need to grab a black one just for a basic option for all watches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

celan said:


> In the midst of my lovefest with my new series 2 Seaforth, I noticed that one of the applied indices at 12 is applied crooked, and also that the date doesn't quite align with the date window (see below). While I realize that Jason isn't the Swatch Group or Seiko, it's still a $670 mechanical watch. Do you think this is something he might address, or is trying to contact him about this a fool's errand?
> 
> On the plus side, the Seaforth is running at +3 seconds...
> 
> View attachment 13160789


Definitely worth contacting him. Chances are you will have more luck than with a swatch group or Seiko. We routinely hear of misaligned seikos being returned only to be told they are within QC spec. Halios service is excellent. Hopefully he has a spare yellow dial ready to go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Even fresher from IG!!! 










Looks like a gray date wheel


----------



## celan (Apr 28, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Definitely worth contacting him. Chances are you will have more luck than with a swatch group or Seiko. We routinely hear of misaligned seikos being returned only to be told they are within QC spec. Halios service is excellent. Hopefully he has a spare yellow dial ready to go.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Is the only way to contact him through the form on the Halios website?


----------



## celan (Apr 28, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Definitely worth contacting him. Chances are you will have more luck than with a swatch group or Seiko. We routinely hear of misaligned seikos being returned only to be told they are within QC spec. Halios service is excellent. Hopefully he has a spare yellow dial ready to go.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Is the only way to contact him through the form on the Halios website?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

celan said:


> Thanks! Is the only way to contact him through the form on the Halios website?


Yup. Email only. I know he reads everything but won't always respond quickly to low priority stuff so make sure in the title of the email you saying something attention getting about service and maybe your order or serial number.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Even fresher from IG!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good heavens that's striking ?.

I better go wear my sunburst blue some more to try and convince myself I don't need a grey sunburst. It worked last time...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jackh (Dec 14, 2010)

DirtyHarrie said:


> I'm not so sure man. The Seaforth will have to come to an end and Jason will move onto a new model. This is the most iterations he's made for any of his models.
> 
> Wouldn't blame him for moving on. I for one am looking forward to his new models coming out!


Don't tell me this!


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

I cancel my pre-order of the grey fixed no date and these go and get posted? Figures.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Even fresher from IG!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maaan, that looks sweet, I pre-ordered this exact version. I hope it comes on that strap, sweet combo.


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

all this Halios talk is getting me excited! 

I was so close to going fixed bezel, grey sunburst, no date... Now seeing this similar combo its giving me some serious FOMO... 

Ended up with Pastel, 12 hour, no date.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I've got 12-hour abyss and pastel blues incoming, but these Rhodium-Rolex-type variants are lust-inducing. Luckily I just received a sunburst gray NTH DevilRay to sate the craving.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

WastedYears said:


> I cancel my pre-order of the grey fixed no date and these go and get posted? Figures.


Looking back I preordered the Abyss sapphire for FOMO but what I really want is something that's subtly but undeniably blue, which I ended up finding in a different watch. I might try to switch it to an orange or maybe this grey if either is available, otherwise I might do something I never thought I'd do: cancel a Seaforth preorder.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Do you guys know if we can still change our order? I’m thinking about getting a different bezel (switch from fixed to sapphire bezel) for my sunburst grey order. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

EA-Sport said:


> Do you guys know if we can still change our order? I'm thinking about getting a different bezel (switch from fixed to sapphire bezel) for my sunburst grey order.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It might be possible if you send Jason an email, but no guarantees.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm sure that a lot of people are hastily emailing Jason to change their orders. I'm also sure it's too late at this point. Any versions are already spoken for, one way or another. Try the first few seconds of that IG post.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Rockin a new Eulit 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## davidozo (Sep 4, 2015)

I chose to cancel my Seaforth Abyss Blue pre-order to prefer something really blue, a first edition Sunburst, taken here on the flea market.
Unfortunately, the blue abyss seems too dark.


----------



## davidozo (Sep 4, 2015)

!


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

davidozo said:


> I chose to cancel my Seaforth Abyss Blue pre-order to prefer something really blue, a first edition Sunburst, taken here on the flea market.
> Unfortunately, the blue abyss seems too dark.


That's the abyss part.


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

Zinzan said:


> That's the abyss part.


Sometimes I wonder if the Abyss Blue came from Parmigiani Fleurier's Tonda abyss blue dial. https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/parmigiani-fleurier-tonda-1950-meteorite-abyss-blue

Oh, and look what came in the mail today! My very own MN Trident. I love how the color matches the abyss blue. It's very dark and "abyssy", almost black in certain lighting conditions, similar to the dial. Just wished that the hook had "Halios" engraved onto it instead. :-d


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

deepfriedicecubes said:


> Sometimes I wonder if the Abyss Blue came from Parmigiani Fleurier's Tonda abyss blue dial. https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/parmigiani-fleurier-tonda-1950-meteorite-abyss-blue
> 
> Oh, and look what came in the mail today! My very own MN Trident. I love how the color matches the abyss blue. It's very dark and "abyssy", almost black in certain lighting conditions, similar to the dial. Just wished that the hook had "Halios" engraved onto it instead. :-d
> View attachment 13164369
> View attachment 13164371


Perfect match.
I am bummed that the grey MN strap doesn't match the sunburst grey that good. May go for that blue one for some contrast to sunburst grey.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

househalfman said:


> Looking back I preordered the Abyss sapphire for FOMO but what I really want is something that's subtly but undeniably blue, which I ended up finding in a different watch. I might try to switch it to an orange or maybe this grey if either is available, otherwise I might do something I never thought I'd do: cancel a Seaforth preorder.


So I reached out to Jason but was told all the greys are spoken for 

Anyone interested in trading their sunburst grey preorder for my Abyss Sapphire?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Whewph, you just saved me some consternation with that answer.


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

househalfman said:


> So I reached out to Jason but was told all the greys are spoken for
> 
> Anyone interested in trading their sunburst grey preorder for my Abyss Sapphire?


FWIW, my cancelled order should in theory now be available.


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Just so you know I've just cancelled my preorder for an abyss fixed bezel, hoping that makes one of you folks happy


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

deepfriedicecubes said:


> Sometimes I wonder if the Abyss Blue came from Parmigiani Fleurier's Tonda abyss blue dial. https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/parmigiani-fleurier-tonda-1950-meteorite-abyss-blue
> 
> Oh, and look what came in the mail today! My very own MN Trident. I love how the color matches the abyss blue. It's very dark and "abyssy", almost black in certain lighting conditions, similar to the dial. Just wished that the hook had "Halios" engraved onto it instead. :-d
> View attachment 13164369
> View attachment 13164371


That strap and dial were made for each other!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

deepfriedicecubes said:


> Sometimes I wonder if the Abyss Blue came from Parmigiani Fleurier's Tonda abyss blue dial. https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/parmigiani-fleurier-tonda-1950-meteorite-abyss-blue
> 
> Oh, and look what came in the mail today! My very own MN Trident. I love how the color matches the abyss blue. It's very dark and "abyssy", almost black in certain lighting conditions, similar to the dial. Just wished that the hook had "Halios" engraved onto it instead. :-d
> View attachment 13164369
> View attachment 13164371


Is that the Trident MN with the near invisible stripe? I am on her site and see no option for no stripe?


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

deepfriedicecubes said:


> Sometimes I wonder if the Abyss Blue came from Parmigiani Fleurier's Tonda abyss blue dial. https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/parmigiani-fleurier-tonda-1950-meteorite-abyss-blue
> 
> Oh, and look what came in the mail today! My very own MN Trident. I love how the color matches the abyss blue. It's very dark and "abyssy", almost black in certain lighting conditions, similar to the dial. Just wished that the hook had "Halios" engraved onto it instead. :-d
> View attachment 13164369
> View attachment 13164371


Is that the Trident MN with the near invisible stripe? I am on her site and see no option for no stripe?


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Quicksilver said:


> Is that the Trident MN with the near invisible stripe? I am on her site and see no option for no stripe?


The option that has no stripe is "full blue".


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

thejollywatcher said:


> The option that has no stripe is "full blue".


Cool thanks. Her site did not make that super obvious. When you choose the full blue you still have to choose a stitch option.


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

Quicksilver said:


> Cool thanks. Her site did not make that super obvious. When you choose the full blue you still have to choose a stitch option.


nb you choose the "stripe" colour running the length of the strap) then you choose the "stitch" colour which is the stitching that holds the keeper in place and runs perpendicular to the length of the strap

apologies for non-halios content but white stripe, orange stitching on this MN









the slight sheen of the midnight blue supreme nato would go well with the abyss blue dial









saw a mock up of the production seaforth GMT with the shorter GMT hand that stops just short of the hour marker batons. i won't post the picture here (that's jason's purview) but it's still a great looking and very functional piece.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## davidozo (Sep 4, 2015)

Beautiful and impossible.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

I bought the gilt fixie when it first came out. It's one of my very favorite watches. There is one for sale now on Watchrecon for $800.

I'll never sell mine:










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

ADPT coyote and navy blue straps.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

househalfman said:


> So I reached out to Jason but was told all the greys are spoken for
> 
> Anyone interested in trading their sunburst grey preorder for my Abyss Sapphire?


I emailed him asking if I could change the bezel but I haven't heard back 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KGampp (Sep 8, 2017)

Is there a general consensus on the best bracelet for the Seaforth fit and finish wise? I just bought the pastel blue and was looking for the best oyster type bracelet for a decent price.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

KGampp said:


> Is there a general consensus on the best bracelet for the Seaforth fit and finish wise? I just bought the pastel blue and was looking for the best oyster type bracelet for a decent price.


I think if you want the best it's Ginault bracelet. Cheaper option is the bracelet from Invicta GMT quartz..yeah, seriously.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KGampp (Sep 8, 2017)

EA-Sport said:


> I think if you want the best it's Ginault bracelet. Cheaper option is the bracelet from Invicta GMT quartz..yeah, seriously.


Interesting choices haha, thank you I will look into these.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

KGampp said:


> Is there a general consensus on the best bracelet for the Seaforth fit and finish wise? I just bought the pastel blue and was looking for the best oyster type bracelet for a decent price.


I can't speak for consensus however I tried a Hadley Roma mentioned in here as well as the Invicta and hands down the Ginault is the best. Well worth it for me.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

double post


----------



## Russty (May 24, 2018)

Seaforth Wanted in the UK!

I'd love to get hold of a pastel blue or a nimbus grey Seaforth with a sapphire bezel. Does anyone know any sellers?!

I'm willing to pay up to £950 depending on condition. Sadly the 20% import VAT from the US/Canada blows this budget out of the water for most overseas sellers (e.g. The blue one on ebay at the moment).

Any help or pointers appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

EA-Sport said:


> I think if you want the best it's Ginault bracelet. Cheaper option is the bracelet from Invicta GMT quartz..yeah, seriously.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the vintage bracelet from TigerConcept works as well. I have one, similar from eBay, with me now. Just need the watch head to arrive so that I can test it.

If all else fails, Ginault bracelet for me.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## ranonranonarat (Oct 11, 2011)

so by now anybody who pre-ordered should have received an email update from Jason. i've not been able to actively follow up on his recent updates and also lost the emails that he sent previously so am hoping for a kind soul to refresh this information for me...

what does x1 grade bgw9 refer to? i was under the impression that x1 grade variant was only available on c3? or am i missing something? does this bgw9 lume jason is offering glow light blue?

also, with regards to the straps in his most recent email today, this seems like a hybrid leather/ballistic nylon strap? any story about those from his previous emails?

thanks in advance!


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

ranonranonarat said:


> so by now anybody who pre-ordered should have received an email update from Jason. i've not been able to actively follow up on his recent updates and also lost the emails that he sent previously so am hoping for a kind soul to refresh this information for me...
> 
> what does x1 grade bgw9 refer to? i was under the impression that x1 grade variant was only available on c3? or am i missing something? does this bgw9 lume jason is offering glow light blue?
> 
> ...


The email update #2 talked about BGW9 lume being used for the Seaforth models in the pre-order as opposed to C3 in the last two series.
Update #2 also suggested that Abyss Blue would get a blue rubber strap, Signal Orange a black rubber strap, and Grey/Pastel Blue would get a grey rubber strap.
As of now because of the long wait time for the rubber straps they will all be black no matter what model you chose to speed the process up.
Also it stated that Abyss Blue won't be a lighter shade and no drilled lugs because of the case design chamfer.

I'm not sure what x1 grade means, but I do have 1 watch with BGW9 lume and the lume in the light is white, but in the dark it appears like an azure blue.
I also have no experience with a hybrid leather/ballistic nylon strap.


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

BGW9 is a beautiful blue lume, as you see above. Check out the Tudor Pelagos lume, or Scurfa Bell Diver 1, or either of the Helm watches, or the Steinhart Ocean Titanium, to name a few. I love BGW9, which is why I ordered this generation Seaforth.


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

Here's the image of the 2-piece ballistic nylon straps. You can see the material texture and colors:










Also, per the site, people who cancelled a pre-order those units will be made available on his site in August (right before the watches are ready to ship).


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

I for one am very pleased to hear the black rubber straps will be back in the mix. I prefer them since they go with any color really..


----------



## Heffdog116 (Feb 3, 2015)

Just finding this watch and love the Seaforth with sunburst gray and diver bezel. Do you think this will be offered again? Do they typically only do one batch of a certain watch a year? I’m into the Seaforth, but not into waiting until 2019 for the next preorder


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The sunburst grey is stunning. That’s the exact version I almost got. 

It’s hard to say typically HALIOS hasn’t done multiple runs in close succession but the demand of the Seaforth has made 3 successive runs happen now. I am not sure what Jason is thinking but I could see him putting the design aside for awhile to work on other ideas or also have it be on an ongoing staple for the brand. 

It seems to be about 6 months between the series but maybe it will get faster as the design is getting cemented and implemented more quickly. 

So I guess the answer is...who knows!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Heffdog116 said:


> Just finding this watch and love the Seaforth with sunburst gray and diver bezel. Do you think this will be offered again? Do they typically only do one batch of a certain watch a year? I'm into the Seaforth, but not into waiting until 2019 for the next preorder


A few post before said that he'd put the cancelled orders available right before shipping. That's probably your best bet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

EA-Sport said:


> A few post before said that he'd put the cancelled orders available right before shipping. That's probably your best bet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, you and many others jostling at the same time to buy a limited supply. Yeah, I can see it ending well.


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

Tanjecterly said:


> Yeah, you and many others jostling at the same time to buy a limited supply. Yeah, I can see it ending well.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Tanjecterly said:


> Yeah, you and many others jostling at the same time to buy a limited supply. Yeah, I can see it ending well.


Notice I said "best BET" lol...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Just saw the Zelos Bronze diver pictures in other thread. I need to see more Halios sunburst grey pictures to stay strong and not pull the trigger on the Zelos.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Horgh said:


> View attachment 13183007


Just stating the facts, bro. Sad as it is.


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

Ossamanity said:


> Just saw the Zelos Bronze diver pictures in other thread. I need to see more Halios sunburst grey pictures to stay strong and not pull the trigger on the Zelos.


Have you seen the Scurfa Bell Diver 1 grey? It's different, but it's pretty awesome too.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

It had been a bit too long without a Seaforth so back to the series one blue. So great. I am looking forward to enjoying it over the weekend.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Ossamanity said:


> Just saw the Zelos Bronze diver pictures in other thread. I need to see more Halios sunburst grey pictures to stay strong and not pull the trigger on the Zelos.


I'm getting weaker by the minute on that one.

Doc Savage


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Horgh said:


> Have you seen the Scurfa Bell Diver 1 grey? It's different, but it's pretty awesome too.


Why you must tease me .. 
Yeah it is a really good looking watch but there is something about their logo I just can't get myself to like it.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sunburst blue loves a cloudy morning.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

More pics of the abyss blue with the MN trident!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What strap is this? Looks really good...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsbx1 (Jun 27, 2014)

EA-Sport said:


> What strap is this? Looks really good...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


EA-Sport,

thejollywatcher mention that it's a Barton strap, in a previous post. I agree wth you it looks fantastic with the Pastel Blue dial.

-thejollywatcher any comments on the quality of their straps? I was surprised with the overall pricing |> of all their straps....

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

deepfriedicecubes said:


> More pics of the abyss blue with the MN trident!





thejollywatcher said:


> .


My two eventually incoming dial and bezel combos! Thanks for these shots--can't wait.

For a time I struggled with having two on pre-order, not so different from your feelings with the abyss and series 1 sunburst, boatswain. So I was leaning toward backing out of the pastel, even though the series 1 pastel is originally what made me make a failed attempt during series 2.

But I've since started collecting my favorite NTH subs, so for now at least, I've decided screw it, my box will just be a bunch of NTH subs and Seaforths!

I guess I've entered a phase of collecting where, after having tried out a fairly wide range of different things over the past few years, I'm beginning to focus more exclusively on variations of what I like most.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

jsbx1 said:


> EA-Sport,
> 
> thejollywatcher mention that it's a Barton strap, in a previous post. I agree wth you it looks fantastic with the Pastel Blue dial.
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy...that seems to be very fairly priced....now, what color would go well with the bahama yellow Seaforth??? Decision, decision!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Still love this watch.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

EA-Sport said:


> What strap is this? Looks really good...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





jsbx1 said:


> EA-Sport,
> 
> -thejollywatcher any comments on the quality of their straps? I was surprised with the overall pricing |> of all their straps....
> 
> ...


Gents,

The Barton canvas is the softest and most comfy canvas strap I've ever owned. I'm addicted to them and have a bunch |>


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

JLS36 said:


> Still love this watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice combo lots of contrast.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Sunburst blue loves a cloudy morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your pictures are awesome. 
What camera and lens you use and at what settings ?


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

ck2k01 said:


> For a time I struggled with having two on pre-order, not so different from your feelings with the abyss and series 1 sunburst, boatswain. So I was leaning toward backing out of the pastel, even though the series 1 pastel is originally what made me make a failed attempt during series 2.


Let me one up you a bit. Haha. I've ordered another abyss (no date sapphire) despite owning the series ii 12 hr abyss. And my friend ordered an abyss dive bezel after seeing my 12 hr. I kept telling him to go for another color so that we can swap if we don't like ours to no avail. So that's 3 abyss blue that I'll be seeing irl and none of the other colors so far. Best decision ever made. #teamabyss


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ossamanity said:


> Your pictures are awesome.
> What camera and lens you use and at what settings ?


Thank you 

Just an iPhone 7 in a life proof case. I take the pictures using the regular apple camera app and use the standard Apple photos app to do a little editing sometimes.

Lots of practice and patience though. Sometimes things work sometimes they really don't!

I think my older iPhone actually took better photos, especially up close. This one has trouble focusing if about as close as filling the frame with a watch. I often have to be further away to get a good focus and then crop.

I really enjoy taking watch photos and I would like to try fooling around with a light box and maybe some add on macro lenses sometimes.

I have really been inspired by others here on WUS and this thread is chock full of great photographers and their pics.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heffdog116 (Feb 3, 2015)

In case anyone needs to cancel a preorder for a gray sunburst and diver bezel, holler at me! Gladly take off your hands


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Grey Vancouver watch on a Grey Vancouver Saturday.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

RLextherobot said:


> Grey Vancouver watch on a Grey Vancouver Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


☀ is shining across the Strait






















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

boatswain said:


> ☀ is shining across the Strait
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN YOU ISLANDER!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

RLextherobot said:


> DAMN YOU ISLANDER!


Better to look across at mountains instead of live under them 










But seriously both are beautiful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just ordered the same strap for my bahama yellow sapphire bezel Seaforth...can't wait to receive the strap, should be here soon with Amazon Prime shipping...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Family BBQ tonight and my father and I wearing our matching seaforths. Great watches but even better to have the connection with my father. I feel fortunate that we were both able to secure series 1 pieces.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Family BBQ tonight and my father and I wearing our matching seaforths. Great watches but even better to have the connection with my father. I feel fortunate that we were both able to secure series 1 pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just for this reason I would keep this watch forever.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

+1


ten13th said:


> Just for this reason I would keep this watch forever.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ten13th said:


> Just for this reason I would keep this watch forever.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you and I think you are right. I am so glad I didn't sell it to get a series 3 and that I kept it after getting a series 2.

Family and relationships are so critical. My father is a special man and we have legitimately bonded through our love of watches and it was very special to help him get his Seaforth as a retirement present and then to get mine as a kindness from a member here who reached out and sold me his after I was one of the refunded folks who missed on series 1 by a whisker and knew about the connection to my fathers watch.

Watches mark the passage of time and we should mark our time with significant relationships and deep values.

(Better throw a pic in here so it isn't too uncomfortably emotional)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Series two still running well. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

+ Ginault. There are imperfections in fitment, but the look and the bracelet itself are nice. The whole look in real life is awesome - really solid and more expensive than it is.
The bracelet needs bending for perfect fit, what I have not done yet as far as I am warned it may break under pressure.

Jason, please, we need Halios bracelet !!!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

To all those waiting on series 3, hang in there it really is worth the wait and fuss. Brilliant watches with the strength being in their simplicity.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidozo (Sep 4, 2015)

Yes, but this model is not done in the third version. A second version of Abysse Blue is made useless, until I gave up the pre-order and took the used Sunburst.
I'm waiting for the black Biwi strap from Japan.
Why does Halios not sell spare parts, such as straps, on the official website?
I find it a serious lack.


----------



## davidozo (Sep 4, 2015)

It seems to me that the Seaforth is born without a metal bracelet, Jason will have his reason, do not pull it for his jacket.


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

thejollywatcher said:


> Gents,
> 
> The Barton canvas is the softest and most comfy canvas strap I've ever owned. I'm addicted to them and have a bunch |>


This! Great straps.

I can't wait for release. Have a DLC with abyss blue dial in order. I think it'll be killer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heffdog116 (Feb 3, 2015)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Even fresher from IG!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was one of my favorite options as I like the idea of having a 12 hr bezel to easily track 2 time zones. And while I absolutely love the sunburst gray dial, I think the steel bezel kind of washes it out. Now I'm thinking I may try for an abyss blue with 12 hour.

Did they ever say if this is the same color abyss as last time?


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Heffdog116 said:


> This was one of my favorite options as I like the idea of having a 12 hr bezel to easily track 2 time zones. And while I absolutely love the sunburst gray dial, I think the steel bezel kind of washes it out. Now I'm thinking I may try for an abyss blue with 12 hour.
> 
> Did they ever say if this is the same color abyss as last time?


Yes, it's the same abyss as series 2.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Post 6000, damn this thread just keeps on chuggin!


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Heffdog116 said:


> This was one of my favorite options as I like the idea of having a 12 hr bezel to easily track 2 time zones. And while I absolutely love the sunburst gray dial, I think the steel bezel kind of washes it out. Now I'm thinking I may try for an abyss blue with 12 hour.
> 
> Did they ever say if this is the same color abyss as last time?


Did you preorder the gray 12 hour bezel? If you want the abyss (sapphire bezel though), we can trade spots.


----------



## Heffdog116 (Feb 3, 2015)

Unfortunately, I missed on the presale. Just weighing options in case one pops up for sale due to cancellation, or on the secondary


----------



## kuuttingg (Jun 5, 2018)

Am waiting for my Halios Seaforth Orange Diver No Date! Hopefully arriving this August!


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

Still no news on how the no date is being done right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ai7 (Feb 7, 2018)

thebuzz said:


> Still no news on how the no date is being done right?


A few months ago, Jason told me that the movement will be an ETA 2824-2, and it will be modded with a Swiss OEM part to make it a true no-dater without the phantom stop. It's certainly possible things could've changed in the meantime, but I certainly hope not, as I ordered a no-date myself!

On an unrelated [email protected]: Forgive my U.S.-centric reference here, but you are like a National Geographic photographer of Seaforths! I love your pics. (But really, big props to all of you who post pics of your Seaforths...I can't wait to get mine!!)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ai7 said:


> A few months ago, Jason told me that the movement will be an ETA 2824-2, and it will be modded with a Swiss OEM part to make it a true no-dater without the phantom stop. It's certainly possible things could've changed in the meantime, but I certainly hope not, as I ordered a no-date myself!
> 
> On an unrelated [email protected]: Forgive my U.S.-centric reference here, but you are like a National Geographic photographer of Seaforths! I love your pics. (But really, big props to all of you who post pics of your Seaforths...I can't wait to get mine!!)


Thanks a7! I appreciate the kind words. I grew up with a lot of national geographics around so the reference is well received.

What version did you order?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ai7 (Feb 7, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Thanks a7! I appreciate the kind words. I grew up with a lot of national geographics around so the reference is well received.
> 
> What version did you order?


I went with a DLC/sunburst gray/no-date.

While the gray rubber strap was intriguing to me, I must admit that I'm perfectly happy to just receive a black strap, since it'll certainly go well with the DLC case! I was veryyyy tempted to do the orange dial, but I ultimately decided that I wanted to go with something more..._subtle_, haha


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Just received the Barton strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


After MUCH agonizing, I selected the pastel blue dial (but with the divers bezel). But don't think I'm ready for the matching strap....!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

warsh said:


> After MUCH agonizing, I selected the pastel blue dial (but with the divers bezel). But don't think I'm ready for the matching strap....!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


After MUCH agonizing, I decided not to take a pic of it with my matching pastel blue polo t-shirt. 

Enjoy your pastel!! ??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shelbygto2 (May 11, 2010)

That strap is awesome! I cant wait to get my signal orange!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Thanks a7! I appreciate the kind words. I grew up with a lot of national geographics around so the reference is well received.


I think manufacturers should hire you to do their marketing photos. You definitely sold me on at least one watch, I'm sure you sold others on many more


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Horgh said:


> I think manufacturers should hire you to do their marketing photos. You definitely sold me on at least one watch, I'm sure you sold others on many more


Thank you kindly   

I'm glad they are appreciated.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

I am probably going to cancel my halios seaforth preorder. It is date sunburst grey with hour steel bezel.
Pm me if you want me to include the note to have you take over or whatever...


----------



## Thirdgenbird (Feb 21, 2015)

DuckaDiesel said:


> I am probably going to cancel my halios seaforth preorder. It is date sunburst grey with hour steel bezel.
> Pm me if you want me to include the note to have you take over or whatever...


I kinda wish it was no-date...


----------



## ike-k (Jan 24, 2018)

I have preordered no-date sunburst grey with 12hr steel bezel from Forasec and I'd like to change that to have a date window. Should we try to swap orders so Thirdgenbird gets my order and I get DuckaDiesel's cancelled order?


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

double post


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

I have a Fixed Date Sunburst Grey on preorder from Forasec 
and would like to swap to 12H Date Grey


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 24, 2015)

Has anyone found any leather straps that don't rub against the case?


----------



## Heffdog116 (Feb 3, 2015)

Holler at me if you hve a grey sunburst with sapphire dive bezel


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

s.z said:


> I have a Fixed Date Sunburst Grey on preorder from Forasec
> and would like to swap to 12H Date Grey


Pm me, send me your name and email and I will cc you on my request to Jason


----------



## Thirdgenbird (Feb 21, 2015)

ike-k said:


> I have preordered no-date sunburst grey with 12hr steel bezel from Forasec and I'd like to change that to have a date window. Should we try to swap orders so Thirdgenbird gets my order and I get DuckaDiesel's cancelled order?


Very tempting. I wish I had the opportunity to see one in person.

We need a watch rental service.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Bahama yellow by the pool









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heffdog116 (Feb 3, 2015)

Dive vs 12hr? I don’t dive so I think 12hr is more practical but think the sapphire diver is more pleasing on the eyes. Even though I think 12hr is more practical, when I travel, I can easily change time or do simple math lol


----------



## ai7 (Feb 7, 2018)

Heffdog116 said:


> Dive vs 12hr? I don't dive so I think 12hr is more practical but think the sapphire diver is more pleasing on the eyes. Even though I think 12hr is more practical, when I travel, I can easily change time or do simple math lol


I hear you there. I, for one, would find it awesome to have a 12-hr sapphire bezel. Then I wouldn't even have to do simple math!


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

Heffdog116 said:


> Dive vs 12hr? I don't dive so I think 12hr is more practical but think the sapphire diver is more pleasing on the eyes. Even though I think 12hr is more practical, when I travel, I can easily change time or do simple math lol


I don't dive either... But the dive bezel is very handy as a timer. Watering the lawn, coffee, BBQ, etc.

All that being said, I went with 12hr cause I dont have one yet. I have plenty of dive bezels.


----------



## Heffdog116 (Feb 3, 2015)

To the above post - what color dial did you order with the 12hr?


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

Heffdog116 said:


> To the above post - what color dial did you order with the 12hr?


Pastel no date


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

I prefer the look of the dive bezel. I use mine daily---to time the parking meter, to do my laundry, or to time whatever's cooking on the grill. I'm not sure how one would use the 12-hr for math in addition to using it for a 2nd time zone, which would only be useful to me on the one or two occasions per year that I travel to another time zone.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Summer is here 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

CHJ001 said:


> I prefer the look of the dive bezel. I use mine daily---to time the parking meter, to do my laundry, or to time whatever's cooking on the grill. I'm not sure how one would use the 12-hr for math in addition to using it for a 2nd time zone, which would only be useful to me on the one or two occasions per year that I travel to another time zone.


Just multiply the 12 hour by 5.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Can't go wrong with diver no date


----------



## davidozo (Sep 4, 2015)

[QUOTE = EL_GEEk; 46246463] L'estate è qui   










Inviato dal mio iPhone con Tapatalk [/ QUOTE]

Beautiful combination, it is a true dandy.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

davidozo said:


> [QUOTE = EL_GEEk; 46246463] L'estate è qui
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Abyss Sapphire for today 























































Perhaps a straps change this afternoon...? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

A couple more from today. So photogenic, pics can't do justice to have lights plays on the depth of this watch.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

First look at the sunburst grey prototype, taken from the Halios Instagram stories. Seems like the light streak is still there under strong lightings, similar to the sunburst blue.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Boy that grey is nice.

Abyss for the afternoon fun with the boy.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heffdog116 (Feb 3, 2015)

Hit the lotto! Commented on a past IG post which variant I am looking for and I received a response that there was a cancellation. Just completed the pre-order payment for a sunburst gray/sapphire/date


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Heffdog116 said:


> Hit the lotto! Commented on a past IG post which variant I am looking for and I received a response that there was a cancellation. Just completed the pre-order payment for a sunburst gray/sapphire/date


That a beaut! Congrats, persistence pays off. I think you will be happy with it. Good choice.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

deepfriedicecubes said:


> First look at the sunburst grey prototype, taken from the Halios Instagram stories. Seems like the light streak is still there under strong lightings, similar to the sunburst blue.
> 
> View attachment 13213965


That's too bad, but expected. I have been wondering lately what it would look like to lightly sandblast a sunburst dial. Not enough to try it on my sunburst blue Seaforth, though.  (You'd want to do it before applying the indexes of course.)



















In indirect light the blue sunburst is stunning. In direct sunlight it's a bit too reflective for my taste.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I agree on the sunburst blue. It's a very active sunburst. That means it looks so rich in indirect light but too vibrant in direct light. A trade off I suppose.

I have come to accept that I love the indirect sunburst effect so much that it out weighs the vibrant direct effect that I like less.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heffdog116 (Feb 3, 2015)

Idk guys. I’ve never owned a sunburst dial but the sunburst gray and blue look so nice! Almost makes the abyss look dull! Lol

I guess that’s why they give options! I do wonder if I would tire from the sunburst, but my gut told me gray over abyss so that’s what I ordered


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

deepfriedicecubes said:


> First look at the sunburst grey prototype, taken from the Halios Instagram stories. Seems like the light streak is still there under strong lightings, similar to the sunburst blue.
> 
> View attachment 13213965


I get it's a prototype, but in earlier photos there was a teal/blue (matched the Seaforth text color) like spot above the indeces. Is that not going to make it on the final product?


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

deepfriedicecubes said:


> First look at the sunburst grey prototype, taken from the Halios Instagram stories. Seems like the light streak is still there under strong lightings, similar to the sunburst blue.
> 
> View attachment 13213965


I get it's a prototype, but in earlier photos there was a teal/blue (matched the Seaforth text color) like spot above the indeces. Is that not going to make it on the final product?


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

Abyss looks great on the just-arrived SWCC from Erika's Originals


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

I took a break from wearing the Halios for awhile which while putting it back on a couple days ago has really brought back a honeymoon feeling with this watch. Sapphire bezel dive watches are my weakness. And yeah, the pic is from a couple days ago. I have not been hitting the forums much recently. 









Edit:The book was recommended by a family member, pretty hilarious but the writing style gets pretty overwhelming if you are busting off big chunks of reading at a time.


----------



## Heffdog116 (Feb 3, 2015)

elschiz said:


> I get it's a prototype, but in earlier photos there was a teal/blue (matched the Seaforth text color) like spot above the indeces. Is that not going to make it on the final product?
> ]


I can't imagine they'd do away with the teal accents. One of the key design features of that model and one of main reasons I decided on the gray


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

Heffdog116 said:


> I can't imagine they'd do away with the real accents. One of the key design features of that model and one of main reasons I decided on the gray


Ya really, the splash of color really made "the total package" for me so I snagged a fixie. Here's to hoping it stays.


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

Double post. Damnit.


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

elschiz said:


> I get it's a prototype, but in earlier photos there was a teal/blue (matched the Seaforth text color) like spot above the indeces. Is that not going to make it on the final product?


To clarify, the teal is still there, but not very obvious from my screenshot of the video recording. It's more obvious a few frames before the screenshot.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

The sunburst grey does look like a winner. Too bad I didn't order one. Oh well. C'est la vie.


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

Blacktocomm said:


> I took a break from wearing the Halios for awhile which while putting it back on a couple days ago has really brought back a honeymoon feeling with this watch. Sapphire bezel dive watches are my weakness. And yeah, the pic is from a couple days ago. I have not been hitting the forums much recently.
> 
> Edit:The book was recommended by a family member, pretty hilarious but the writing style gets pretty overwhelming if you are busting off big chunks of reading at a time.


That's exactly the version I have on order, I'm pretty excited! Nice shot!


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Heffdog116 said:


> Idk guys. I've never owned a sunburst dial but the sunburst gray and blue look so nice! Almost makes the abyss look dull! Lol
> 
> I guess that's why they give options! I do wonder if I would tire from the sunburst, but my gut told me gray over abyss so that's what I ordered


Don't get me wrong, it's still the nicest blue sunburst I have ever seen, with the only possibly better one being the Aqua Terra Skyfall. The teak pattern breaks up the hot sunburst a bit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

Just in case someone wants to let go of their pre-order, Abyss Blue / Fixed bezel / No-date, lemme know.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

mplsabdullah said:


>


That's a cool shot! I'm really excited that this new production is coming with BGW9, I think that is going to look amazing.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Horgh said:


> That's a cool shot! I'm really excited that this new production is coming with BGW9, I think that is going to look amazing.


I agree. At first I was a bit disappointed in the change however I now think it will work better with the sunburst grey I ordered. I still really like (and slightly prefer) the c3 on my pastel though.


----------



## Heffdog116 (Feb 3, 2015)

Sneak peak at the two piece ballistic nylon strap. Have the past iterations come with a two piece? Or a nato?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

The founder of Halios seems to have a marked preference for fixed bezel Seaforths.


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> The founder of Halios seems to have a marked preference for fixed bezel Seaforths.


I changed to 12hr on the final day of pre-order, kinda regretting it with all of the official photos


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> The founder of Halios seems to have a marked preference for fixed bezel Seaforths.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ai7 (Feb 7, 2018)

Tanjecterly said:


> The founder of Halios seems to have a marked preference for fixed bezel Seaforths.





dsquared24 said:


>


*Cue Law & Order gavel sound*


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Some lucky person on wait list will have their ordered filled for Abyss sapphire ND and Sunburst Grey sapphire ND. I just cancelled my order for those two. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Abyss Sapphire for today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell of a watch. Really liking this blue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

Larry23 said:


> View attachment 13223045


Is that the Abyss Blue?


----------



## SAZ2301 (Mar 22, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Heffdog116 (Feb 3, 2015)

Love the pale gray! Probably would’ve bought that over the gray sunburst if given the option


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Nimbus grey is supposed to come back in the GMT versions.


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

Tanjecterly said:


> Nimbus grey is supposed to come back in the GMT versions.


GMT on a sapphire bezel would be my choice.


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

steinercat said:


> Is that the Abyss Blue?


Yes but it was captured in low light conditions so it looks black


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

steinercat said:


> GMT on a sapphire bezel would be my choice.


Yes, nimbus grey with black sapphire GMT or abyss blue GMT with black sapphire.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Signal Orange preview on IG


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That sure is orange!

Power to those that can pull it off!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ai7 (Feb 7, 2018)

boatswain said:


> That sure is orange!
> 
> Power to those that can pull it off!


I love it! (Not quite as enthusiastic at this moment about how it looks with that particular strap, though.) If I had let myself get more than one watch during this pre-order, I would've strongly considered getting an orange dial.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

yah that puppy needs a black rubber strap on it not pale croc


----------



## ai7 (Feb 7, 2018)

boatswain said:


> yah that puppy needs a black rubber strap on it not pale croc


Agreed. Could also see some sort of sweet shade of blue being nice!

Maybe not the most exciting blue, but I could see this Barton Elite working well, for example:


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Consider the Hirsch Pure Caoutchouc in blue, my default strap for the Seaforth!









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ai7 (Feb 7, 2018)

RLextherobot said:


> Consider the Hirsch Pure Caoutchouc in blue, my default strap for the Seaforth!


Looks nice! Could you post a few more pics so we can see the blue from different angles or under different lighting? Thanks!


----------



## GMT_Bezel (May 22, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Man, these are such clean looking watches. Each time I see them I get closer to wanting to grab one for myself.


----------



## SAZ2301 (Mar 22, 2018)

I have the Pastel Blue DLC Fixed bezel no date on order. Seem to have a bit of an affliction for DLC watches without really realizing it. This will be my 3rd in my collection to go with my Turtle and Vertex 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

ai7 said:


> Looks nice! Could you post a few more pics so we can see the blue from different angles or under different lighting? Thanks!


Sure thing!









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

SAZ2301 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I keep imaging this as a GMT. I was lucky enough to get in on the Series III order.

I really want a small diver, but not sure if I want 2 Halios watches. I was looking at the Glycine Combat Sub, but the Halios watches are really appealing to me.


----------



## SAZ2301 (Mar 22, 2018)

steinercat said:


> I keep imaging this as a GMT. I was lucky enough to get in on the Series III order.
> 
> I really want a small diver, but not sure if I want 2 Halios watches. I was looking at the Glycine Combat Sub, but the Halios watches are really appealing to me.


Always room for 2 Seaforths...lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Glad to be back in this club. I loved the profile of the Seaforth, but the Nimbus never connected with me. Picked up the abyss model this week and instantly loved it. It'll get a lot of wear this summer. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ai7 (Feb 7, 2018)

Thanks so much! The blue looks even better in the sun...and going back to the thought that got this all started, I could see it going quite nicely with an orange dial. In your opinion, how does it compare to the Halios rubber strap's quality, comfort, etc.? Thanks again.



RLextherobot said:


> Sure thing!


----------



## STSO (Jun 17, 2018)

Hi guys! I'm new to this forum and joined basically because of the Seaforth. I just wish that I had known about the Seaforth before the preorder ended, this really is doing it for me. As a rare "one watch guy" I find the Seaforth III Abyss blue with sapphire bezel to tick all my boxes. I guess I have to count on being lucky waiting for someone to cancel their preorder in my favor...

By the way, did I understand correctly that there is a waiting list for people that missed the preorders? Help much appreciated.

Cheers,

STSO


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

trf2271 said:


> Glad to be back in this club. I loved the profile of the Seaforth, but the Nimbus never connected with me. Picked up the abyss model this week and instantly loved it. It'll get a lot of wear this summer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome back!

She's a beaut! (Biased opinion here )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ai7 (Feb 7, 2018)

STSO said:


> Hi guys! I'm new to this forum and joined basically because of the Seaforth. I just wish that I had known about the Seaforth before the preorder ended, this really is doing it for me. As a rare "one watch guy" I find the Seaforth III Abyss blue with sapphire bezel to tick all my boxes. I guess I have to count on being lucky waiting for someone to cancel their preorder in my favor...
> 
> By the way, did I understand correctly that there is a waiting list for people that missed the preorders? Help much appreciated.
> 
> ...


Welcome, STSO. (As you can see, I'm also a relative newcomer to all of this, but I guess I have a few months' experience on you.) Jason recently said that some Seaforths will eventually become available because of pre-order cancellations and will be offered at the Halios website around the time the watches are ready to ship in August. Checking that site later is probably your best bet. Otherwise, you can certainly look to buy through the forums! Hope that helps, and good luck.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

ai7 said:


> Thanks so much! The blue looks even better in the sun...and going back to the thought that got this all started, I could see it going quite nicely with an orange dial. In your opinion, how does it compare to the Halios rubber strap's quality, comfort, etc.? Thanks again.


I would say they are pretty comparable. The Hirsch is a bit thicker but is very supple and comfortable. Both are very high quality straps!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ai7 (Feb 7, 2018)

RLextherobot said:


> I would say they are pretty comparable. The Hirsch is a bit thicker but is very supple and comfortable. Both are very high quality straps!


Appreciate your take on all this. I don't want summer to go by too quickly, but I am very excited to receive my Seaforth! Keep enjoying your Hirsch--good-looking strap for a good-looking watch.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Giving a nod to Father's Day in the Seaforth thread.

Those that have toiled through this thread know the special connection I have with my father and the Seaforth.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Giving a nod to Father's Day in the Seaforth thread.


Tell me about the little one. If I recall, you and your dad have a Seaforth. Does your son have his own, or is he wearing another one of yours for the photo?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Zinzan said:


> Tell me about the little one. If I recall, you and your dad have a Seaforth. Does your son have his own, or is he wearing another one of yours for the photo?


My father and I have matching series one blue sunbursts, though with different bezels to suite our tastes and personalities.

Yes the little one is my son. Three generations represented with the seaforth in that pic.

He is wearing my abyss sapphire on a -very-brief loan for that pick. He is a wonderful boy but caution and delicacy are not his watchwords. He has a couple plastic kids watches that aimlessly travel the lower altitudes of our house. So I think he is some ways off from an automatic of any value coming to him. I hope soon he will be ready for a decent quartz watch though and I hope to find him something small sturdy and legible that he can grow with.

Perhaps I will pass one of the seaforths on to him in good time. That would be pretty cool.

Thanks for asking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STSO (Jun 17, 2018)

ai7 said:


> STSO said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys! I'm new to this forum and joined basically because of the Seaforth. I just wish that I had known about the Seaforth before the preorder ended, this really is doing it for me. As a rare "one watch guy" I find the Seaforth III Abyss blue with sapphire bezel to tick all my boxes. I guess I have to count on being lucky waiting for someone to cancel their preorder in my favor...
> ...


Yeah, I have been lurking the forums for almost a year now, but never felt the need to actually participate. Feels good to finally be part of the community though 🙂

That's basically what Jason wrote to me as well after I dropped him a message on Instagram. I've just been a little worried that I wouldn't be on the list although I showed my interest in buying a Seaforth about three months ago. Thanks for the heads up! Imma stalk the hell out of his website and instagram 😄

By the way, anyone from EU around here? If so, did you order directly from the website or through FORaSEC? Not sure if Jason accepts Euros as a payment.


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

The seaforth in its natural habitat while vacationing. It's a pity my phone isn't 20 atm water resistant as well.


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

deepfriedicecubes said:


> The seaforth in its natural habitat while vacationing. It's a pity my phone isn't 20 atm water resistant as well.
> 
> View attachment 13231429


What are you crazy?! Getting a diving watch wet!?


----------



## ranonranonarat (Oct 11, 2011)

boatswain said:


> My father and I have matching series one blue sunbursts, though with different bezels to suite our tastes and personalities.
> 
> Yes the little one is my son. Three generations represented with the seaforth in that pic.
> 
> ...


the story is a real gem. buy him a decent mickey mouse quartz watch sometime to start him on his journey! i remember owning one many many years ago and i think that was my first proper watch.

if you want to go one up, buy two of those, give him one and keep the other in the safe. one day when he's old enough and says "dad you remember that mickey mouse watch i had? damn i miss that", you go one up and say "actually you know what?"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ranonranonarat (Oct 11, 2011)

has there been any word on what the movements on the non-date versions will be?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

STSO said:


> Yeah, I have been lurking the forums for almost a year now, but never felt the need to actually participate. Feels good to finally be part of the community though 🙂
> 
> That's basically what Jason wrote to me as well after I dropped him a message on Instagram. I've just been a little worried that I wouldn't be on the list although I showed my interest in buying a Seaforth about three months ago. Thanks for the heads up! Imma stalk the hell out of his website and instagram 😄
> 
> By the way, anyone from EU around here? If so, did you order directly from the website or through FORaSEC? Not sure if Jason accepts Euros as a payment.


An Abyss/sapphire will for sure be available eventually. Either because I cancelled mine or because I was able to switch it to a sunburst grey/SS.

I wonder if it's worth creating a "seaforth preorder trade/waiting list" thread?


----------



## ai7 (Feb 7, 2018)

ranonranonarat said:


> has there been any word on what the movements on the non-date versions will be?


A few months ago, Jason told me that both versions will have an ETA 2824-2, and the no-date version will be modded with a Swiss OEM part to make it a true no-dater without the phantom stop. I haven't heard anything otherwise since then to suggest any deviations from that plan...


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

boatswain said:


> My father and I have matching series one blue sunbursts, though with different bezels to suite our tastes and personalities.
> 
> Yes the little one is my son. Three generations represented with the seaforth in that pic.
> 
> ...


My son is almost 9. He's asked me to get him a light blue watch for a while now, and liked the Pastel Blue Seaforth when I showed it to him, so I ordered one when I ordered myself an Abyss Blue DLC. Got a steel bezel, thinking it will be more durable, and ordered a 5 1/2" grey MN strap with lt blue stitch (lumed center line). Great little strap, which I've put on a relatively inexpensive Citizen Promaster diver for him to wear this summer. I don't mind him beating that watch up a bit, but I have found it just laying on the floor a couple times this month.

I don't think he's ready to really take care of a decent watch. I'm thinking of showing him the watch when it arrives and seeing if he's able to grow into it both physically and in regards to his ability to take care of it. If so, he gets it in a summer or two and it stays in a box until then. Or he doesn't.


----------



## ranonranonarat (Oct 11, 2011)

ai7 said:


> A few months ago, Jason told me that both versions will have an ETA 2824-2, and the no-date version will be modded with a Swiss OEM part to make it a true no-dater without the phantom stop. I haven't heard anything otherwise since then to suggest any deviations from that plan...


thanks for sharing this. can i ask what is a "phantom stop"? i was under the impression that you could make it a no-dater by covering up the date window with a dial without the window cut out haha.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ranonranonarat (Oct 11, 2011)

Zinzan said:


> My son is almost 9. He's asked me to get him a light blue watch for a while now, and liked the Pastel Blue Seaforth when I showed it to him, so I ordered one when I ordered myself an Abyss Blue DLC. Got a steel bezel, thinking it will be more durable, and ordered a 5 1/2" grey MN strap with lt blue stitch (lumed center line). Great little strap, which I've put on a relatively inexpensive Citizen Promaster diver for him to wear this summer. I don't mind him beating that watch up a bit, but I have found it just laying on the floor a couple times this month.
> 
> I don't think he's ready to really take care of a decent watch. I'm thinking of showing him the watch when it arrives and seeing if he's able to grow into it both physically and in regards to his ability to take care of it. If so, he gets it in a summer or two and it stays in a box until then. Or he doesn't.


your son is very fortunate and maybe giving him a seaforth is going to teach him a bit about responsibility which is a good thing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

ranonranonarat said:


> thanks for sharing this. can i ask what is a "phantom stop"? i was under the impression that you could make it a no-dater by covering up the date window with a dial without the window cut out haha.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Basically a movement with a date wheel that hasn't been modified to account for a no date display. When pulling out the crown to set the time, there is an additional stop before you can set the time, which is where you would normally change the date. I have a Sinn 556i like this. It doesn't bother me that much, but I know it really bothers some people.


----------



## ranonranonarat (Oct 11, 2011)

smkader said:


> Basically a movement with a date wheel that hasn't been modified to account for a no date display. When pulling out the crown to set the time, there is an additional stop before you can set the time, which is where you would normally change the date. I have a Sinn 556i like this. It doesn't bother me that much, but I know it really bothers some people.


ahhhh that didn't occur to me immediately since that would be the least of my concerns but im glad jason chose to do it right in this instance. can't wait till august for delivery!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ai7 (Feb 7, 2018)

ranonranonarat said:


> ahhhh that didn't occur to me immediately since that would be the least of my concerns but im glad jason chose to do it right in this instance. can't wait till august for delivery!


I agree with you there! It wouldn't be the end of the world for me if there were a phantom stop, but I'm sure glad that it won't be an issue. (Jason himself was adamant that phantom stops are unacceptable, haha.)

Until August we'll just have to settle for everyone's great Seaforth pics...


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

ai7 said:


> I agree with you there! It wouldn't be the end of the world for me if there were a phantom stop, but I'm sure glad that it won't be an issue. (Jason himself was adamant that phantom stops are unacceptable, haha.)
> 
> Until August we'll just have to settle for everyone's great Seaforth pics...


I think people who are into something (as a hobby, or professionally even) tend to know what they like and what they want their money to go towards. They don't like it when corners are cut, or poor design decisions are made. I suppose if you're spending $600, you want to get something that makes you happy and is as "perfect" for the price as can be. I can understand that. You see this in the knife community, flashlight community, motorcycle community, car community, etc.


----------



## ai7 (Feb 7, 2018)

Horgh said:


> I think people who are into something (as a hobby, or professionally even) tend to know what they like and what they want their money to go towards. They don't like it when corners are cut, or poor design decisions are made. I suppose if you're spending $600, you want to get something that makes you happy and is as "perfect" for the price as can be. I can understand that. You see this in the knife community, flashlight community, motorcycle community, car community, etc.


All very good points, and I feel that way, too. (In my earlier post I was agreeing with the sentiment of being glad that Jason "chose to do it right.") And while a phantom stop _might_ not have stopped me from ordering a no-date, I definitely would've been less happy about it! So, again, I agree with you.

On your last point about things being as "perfect" for the price as can be, I might suggest that for a sub-$1000 (well under $1k, in fact!) watch it could've arguably been in line with the price point to have left the phantom stop intact (and as smkader noted, the Sinn 556i--which seems to hover around $1k--has a phantom stop). That Jason has gone the extra step to remove it is even more reason for us to appreciate his attention to detail and the good value the Seaforth presents!

In the end, I'm extra-happy that it won't have a phantom stop!


----------



## ranonranonarat (Oct 11, 2011)

bought a toxic nato rubber strap in anticipation of my seaforth. cant wait!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

ai7 said:


> All very good points, and I feel that way, too. (In my earlier post I was agreeing with the sentiment of being glad that Jason "chose to do it right.") And while a phantom stop _might_ not have stopped me from ordering a no-date, I definitely would've been less happy about it! So, again, I agree with you.
> 
> On your last point about things being as "perfect" for the price as can be, I might suggest that for a sub-$1000 (well under $1k, in fact!) watch it could've arguably been in line with the price point to have left the phantom stop intact (and as smkader noted, the Sinn 556i--which seems to hover around $1k--has a phantom stop). That Jason has gone the extra step to remove it is even more reason for us to appreciate his attention to detail and the good value the Seaforth presents!
> 
> In the end, I'm extra-happy that it won't have a phantom stop!


You're totally right about the price vs value/features of this watch. I think that is why we often read/say "a lot of watch for the money", implying that more is offered than should be at a price point, compared to other products in the same price range. One could argue that it's the other manufacturers who actually cut corners and could provide a product of equal quality, fit and finish. I'm pretty sure that's why Helios is popular, as is Helm, etc.


----------



## ai7 (Feb 7, 2018)

ranonranonarat said:


> bought a toxic nato rubber strap in anticipation of my seaforth. cant wait!


Congrats--looking forward to seeing it on your watch when it arrives!


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

MN Trident. Happy. Thanks to this thread for pushing me to get one. Great pics. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Looks great on that light colored strap.


----------



## davidozo (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

mplsabdullah said:


> Looks great on that light colored strap.


Thanks. That combo has grown on me very quickly!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake West (Jan 13, 2017)

This one's been out of rotation for a while but the Gen 1 non-gilt is still a beauty.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are a strap ninja!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ai7 (Feb 7, 2018)

warsh said:


> You are a strap ninja!!!


Agreed! @thejollywatcher: What strap is that?


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

warsh said:


> You are a strap ninja!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





ai7 said:


> Agreed! @thejollywatcher: What strap is that?


Thanks gents!

It's from Watch Gecko:

https://www.watchgecko.com/suede-handmade-italian-leather.php


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Green suede today.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidozo (Sep 4, 2015)

edit


----------



## davidozo (Sep 4, 2015)

Just arrived Hirsch Rubber Blue. Fantastic strap.


----------



## davidozo (Sep 4, 2015)

I apologize but I can not post more photos


----------



## Cauchy (May 18, 2015)

Can somewith with the Ginault bracelet post some detail pictures of the fit, especially showing the interface between the back of the watch and the bracelet? I'm interested, but don't want to spend $200+ until I'm sure the fit is tight.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Series 2 Abyss Blue Sapphire Back on the stock rubber.

I really like it after a long stint on NATO. It keeps it snugger to the wrist and adds a little more visual weight at the lugs while still being supremely comfortable.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiel (Jan 7, 2009)

Beautiful.

Is it abyss blue?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Kiel said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> Is it abyss blue?


Thanks. Yes it is the abyss blue. My camera has a hard time capturing the blueness in direct light.










The lume is excellent if there was any doubt. Easily three best I have based on how small the lume plots are. It's packed in there.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

The OG Team Pastel on a Barton Bands









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)

When I finally get my hands on my sunburst gray I'm going to have to drive to boatswain's house and get pictures taken of it because I have no confidence that I'd do it justice like he has his...

I've lurked this thread since day 1 almost two years ago and it'll be great to be able to contribute soon. The khaki-ish strap from Jason's second Instagram pic of the sunburst inspired me and I've already got a buffalo nubuck strap coming for it that I'm hoping works well with it:


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ellipsis... said:


> When I finally get my hands on my sunburst gray I'm going to have to drive to boatswain's house and get pictures taken of it because I have no confidence that I'd do it justice like he has his...
> 
> I've lurked this thread since day 1 almost two years ago and it'll be great to be able to contribute soon. The khaki-ish strap from Jason's second Instagram pic of the sunburst inspired me and I've already got a buffalo nubuck strap coming for it that I'm hoping works well with it:
> 
> View attachment 13256857


Come on over! (And thanks )

Any excuse to see a sunburst grey up close! I was VERY close to ordering one and restraining myself from emailing Jason...

It'll be a beauty, what bezel did you choose?



Edit: just checked your profile, you are pretty close! I wonder if there will be a release party this time? Probably less likely with the significant increase in production. The drinks tab would be heavy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)

12hr w/ date.

I am hoping for some sort of get together or meet to pick up the watch but we'll see when August (or September, or November... *shudder*) rolls around.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ellipsis... said:


> 12hr w/ date.
> 
> I am hoping for some sort of get together or meet to pick up the watch but we'll see when August (or September, or November... *shudder*) rolls around.


Nice choice! That will be a very versatile classy and sporty piece.

And just because here are some inky shots of the abyss at dusk.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

I'm getting a bit antsy about the orders... is it time yet?!


----------



## ranonranonarat (Oct 11, 2011)

Horgh said:


> I'm getting a bit antsy about the orders... is it time yet?!


I remember it was stated that delivery will be in August? Although it would be nice to hear about some updates given that August isn't too far away...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mbessinger12 (Mar 23, 2015)

Question for the Seaforth gen. 2 owners, and this may be something that has been brought up before, but there's a lot of pages to go through to check...

I've noticed a "click" or "ping" type sound when the rotor spins in my Seaforth gen. 2. It's not an aggressive "click" but is definitely audible. I emailed Jason about it when I first got the watch and he mentioned that the caseback is rather thin so sounds from the movement would be louder and the only reason to think it's an issue is if the power reserve is low, or if the movement isn't keeping good time. My watch keeps good time and I haven't noticed a drop in power reserve; however, I'm curious if anyone else has noticed this sound with their gen. 2 Seaforth? From what I can tell, when I move my arm up and down, which would cause the rotor to spin, I hear the "click" when it seems like the rotor has made at least one revolution. My understanding of movements are limited but in my experience with other automatic movements, I don't remember hearing this sound. It's possible I'm just primed to hear it when I wear it, but it is noticeable and is something I haven't noticed in other watches with 2824 movements in them, granted not with watches that have thicker casebacks to muffle any sound. I would post a clip of the sound but it's a little tough to capture and thought it would be easier to just ask if anyone else can test this out with their Seaforth by just giving it a light shake to spin the rotor and see if they hear it too. 

Thanks, all!


----------



## mbessinger12 (Mar 23, 2015)

Question for the Seaforth gen. 2 owners, and this may be something that has been brought up before, but there's a lot of pages to go through to check...

I've noticed a "click" or "ping" type sound when the rotor spins in my Seaforth gen. 2. It's not an aggressive "click" but is definitely audible. I emailed Jason about it when I first got the watch and he mentioned that the caseback is rather thin so sounds from the movement would be louder and the only reason to think it's an issue is if the power reserve is low, or if the movement isn't keeping good time. My watch keeps good time and I haven't noticed a drop in power reserve; however, I'm curious if anyone else has noticed this sound with their gen. 2 Seaforth? From what I can tell, when I move my arm up and down, which would cause the rotor to spin, I hear the "click" when it seems like the rotor has made at least one revolution. My understanding of movements are limited but in my experience with other automatic movements, I don't remember hearing this sound. It's possible I'm just primed to hear it when I wear it, but it is noticeable and is something I haven't noticed in other watches with 2824 movements in them, granted not with watches that have thicker casebacks to muffle any sound. I would post a clip of the sound but it's a little tough to capture and thought it would be easier to just ask if anyone else can test this out with their Seaforth by just giving it a light shake to spin the rotor and see if they hear it too. 

Thanks, all!


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

double post''


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

I call it the ''T'' sound. It was more audible to me when I first got the watch, so I thought whether I like it or not, definetly it sounded not bad.
Soon I understood I like it, kind of mechanical heart sound, which means it is alive at the moment, which gives additional great character to the overall feel of the watch


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

mbessinger12 said:


> Question for the Seaforth gen. 2 owners, and this may be something that has been brought up before, but there's a lot of pages to go through to check...
> 
> I've noticed a "click" or "ping" type sound when the rotor spins in my Seaforth gen. 2. It's not an aggressive "click" but is definitely audible. I emailed Jason about it when I first got the watch and he mentioned that the caseback is rather thin so sounds from the movement would be louder and the only reason to think it's an issue is if the power reserve is low, or if the movement isn't keeping good time. My watch keeps good time and I haven't noticed a drop in power reserve; however, I'm curious if anyone else has noticed this sound with their gen. 2 Seaforth? From what I can tell, when I move my arm up and down, which would cause the rotor to spin, I hear the "click" when it seems like the rotor has made at least one revolution. My understanding of movements are limited but in my experience with other automatic movements, I don't remember hearing this sound. It's possible I'm just primed to hear it when I wear it, but it is noticeable and is something I haven't noticed in other watches with 2824 movements in them, granted not with watches that have thicker casebacks to muffle any sound. I would post a clip of the sound but it's a little tough to capture and thought it would be easier to just ask if anyone else can test this out with their Seaforth by just giving it a light shake to spin the rotor and see if they hear it too.
> 
> Thanks, all!


I haven't noticed any noises and I wear mine quite often.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I would say that the Seaforth is noisier than other divers with its slim case but honestly it doesn't bother me at all. Especially the ETA version that doesn't free wheel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seaforth loves the summer.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

Mine says hello









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

Thuggee said:


> Mine says hello
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap man! Where on earth are you, that you can wear a leather jacket? It's mid 90's +, combined with the outrageously horrendous humidity, the heat index is roughly 105....my God it sucks the life right out of you stepping foot outside.

Lovely Abyss by the way.


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

elschiz said:


> Holy crap man! Where on earth are you, that you can wear a leather jacket? It's mid 90's +, combined with the outrageously horrendous humidity, the heat index is roughly 105....my God it sucks the life right out of you stepping foot outside.
> 
> Lovely Abyss by the way.


It's winter here in Australia

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heirmyles (Apr 14, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> The OG Team Pastel on a Barton Bands
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So good! I've got that strap.. now I'm just patiently waiting on the watch!


----------



## TitaniumC4Bacon (Oct 2, 2017)

Thuggee said:


> Mine says hello
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what band is that?


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

TitaniumC4Bacon said:


> what band is that?


DAGAZ TROPICAL DIAMOND STRAP 20mm
http://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/7757015

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

Thuggee said:


> Mine says hello
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like the strap on that, it compliments the dial well.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

A little DLC action being shown off on Instagram


----------



## Shriraj (Apr 14, 2015)

heirmyles said:


> So good! I've got that strap.. now I'm just patiently waiting on the watch!


Which strap is this? Looks amazing!


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Shriraj said:


> Which strap is this? Looks amazing!


I think that strap will come with the watch for this series. It'll come with one canvas and one rubber strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Cauchy said:


> Can somewith with the Ginault bracelet post some detail pictures of the fit, especially showing the interface between the back of the watch and the bracelet? I'm interested, but don't want to spend $200+ until I'm sure the fit is tight.


.


----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

mplsabdullah said:


> .


Pardon my ignorance, but this is the 94530G bracelet that Ginault is selling for $229 on their website? Very interested but want to be sure I'm looking at the correct bracelet...

Thanks!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

winstoda said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but this is the 94530G bracelet that Ginault is selling for $229 on their website? Very interested but want to be sure I'm looking at the correct bracelet...
> 
> Thanks!


Yes this is the Ginault bracelet


----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

mplsabdullah said:


> Yes this is the Ginault bracelet


Excellent - thanks much.


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

daforg said:


> I really like the strap on that, it compliments the dial well.


Thanks definitely my choice of straps for this watch









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Thuggee said:


> Thanks definitely my choice of straps for this watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great I've got the nodus tropic and it's great, but for comfort the stock strap and Erika's are my go too. This thing is a strap monster, might follow @watchesposure and grab some Barton straps

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

Thuggee said:


> Thanks definitely my choice of straps for this watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!

I've got a fixed bezel Abyss coming that I'll be using an US Tropic on as well.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Weekend trip to Seattle needs a nice summer watch









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

Thuggee said:


> Thanks definitely my choice of straps for this watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What brand of tropic is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

daforg said:


> What brand of tropic is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thuggee mentioned before it's this:

DAGAZ TROPICAL DIAMOND STRAP 20mm
http://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/7757015


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

thejollywatcher said:


> Thuggee mentioned before it's this:
> 
> DAGAZ TROPICAL DIAMOND STRAP 20mm
> http://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/7757015


It compliments the watch very well right down to the polished buckle, comfortable, not a lint magnet a quality strap all round

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

thejollywatcher said:


> Thuggee mentioned before it's this:
> 
> DAGAZ TROPICAL DIAMOND STRAP 20mm
> http://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/7757015


Every Tropic I have tried is absurdly long. Do you know the length?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Quicksilver said:


> Every Tropic I have tried is absurdly long. Do you know the length?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This is what it says on the website:

Short (12:00) side measures 8cm. 
Long (6:00) side measures 13cm

Perhaps Thuggee can confirm or weigh in since he has one....


----------



## SAZ2301 (Mar 22, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

SAZ2301 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That's a great canvas, where is it from? I'm looking for inspiration for my Series III pastel.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

@daforg:

That's a Barton quick release canvas strap. I have a bunch.










Their elite silicon and regular silicon straps are nice too. Not dust/lint magnets.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAZ2301 (Mar 22, 2018)

thejollywatcher said:


> @daforg:
> 
> That's a Barton quick release canvas strap. I have a bunch.
> 
> ...


10 out of 10 that man...
Yep Barton Bands quick release buddy...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Quicksilver said:


> Every Tropic I have tried is absurdly long. Do you know the length?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





thejollywatcher said:


> This is what it says on the website:
> 
> Short (12:00) side measures 8cm.
> Long (6:00) side measures 13cm


I have an NTH Tropic that's shorter overall:

Short side = 7 cm
Long side = 12 cm

It's not listed on the Janis website right now. You could try asking Doc Vail if they're coming back.


----------



## breigue (Dec 16, 2013)

Thuggee said:


> It compliments the watch very well right down to the polished buckle, comfortable, not a lint magnet a quality strap all round
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hi Thuggee

How pliable is the tropic strap? Does it feel plasticky?

Thanks


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

thejollywatcher said:


> I have an NTH Tropic that's shorter overall:
> 
> Short side = 7 cm
> Long side = 12 cm
> ...


Doc made it clear that he wasn't getting or selling any more which is a shame. Those were good quality Tropic straps.


----------



## Heffdog116 (Feb 3, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


>


Looks great! May need to grab one for my Seaforth III.


----------



## PadZilla (May 20, 2013)

Here's my Nimbus grey on velour strap

View attachment 13269259


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Gen 1 Seaforth 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

breigue said:


> Hi Thuggee
> 
> How pliable is the tropic strap? Does it feel plasticky?
> 
> Thanks


My opinion rubbery, it's not soft but not hard either, I can fold the strap over easily with no fear of it breaking so it's quite flexible in that regard

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

thejollywatcher said:


> This is what it says on the website:
> 
> Short (12:00) side measures 8cm.
> Long (6:00) side measures 13cm
> ...


Here you go some pics of a extra one I picked up 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## breigue (Dec 16, 2013)

Thuggee said:


> My opinion rubbery, it's not soft but not hard either, I can fold the strap over easily with no fear of it breaking so it's quite flexible in that regard
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Thuggee. Rubbery is good. It should curve the wrist nicely.


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

Any insider news on the series iii August date?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

thebuzz said:


> Any insider news on the series iii August date?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing yet, but for the GMT Seaforth August is looking good.
I'm still sure the Series III production is fine and will be around August too.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Max Rebo (May 28, 2012)

Pastel on grey canvas looks like a bang on perfect combo...


----------



## Heffdog116 (Feb 3, 2015)

Anyone know what grade ETA movement Halios uses on the Seaforth?


----------



## ai7 (Feb 7, 2018)

Heffdog116 said:


> Anyone know what grade ETA movement Halios uses on the Seaforth?


Not sure this is exact answer you're looking for, but it's an ETA 2824-2 (per the Halios website). Hope that helps!


----------



## davidozo (Sep 4, 2015)

I think it meant what kind of level is the ETA movement, whether basic, elaborate or Top.
I took a sample of the BIWI rubber strap from the Japan Rakuten sales site.
He arrived after a month and a half in Italy!
It has only one loop and of course a buckle not of Halios.
I wonder why Jason does not give us the opportunity to buy original spare parts, at least of the straps, on his site.


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

It was also never announced how the dateless mod was going to be achieved. Right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Max Rebo said:


> Pastel on grey canvas looks like a bang on perfect combo...


I agree! I have a pastel w sapphire bezel coming. I wonder if the Grey will look as good with it.....?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

Max Rebo said:


> Pastel on grey canvas looks like a bang on perfect combo...


Agreed. Probably the best strap combo I've seen on the pastel steel bezel so far.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MyNameIs (Mar 21, 2018)

EL_GEEk said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where can I get that grey strap on the pastel?


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

MyNameIs said:


> Where can I get that grey strap on the pastel?


https://www.bartonwatchbands.com/co...ch-bands/products/smoke-grey-crafted-canvas-1

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

thebuzz said:


> It was also never announced how the dateless mod was going to be achieved. Right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. OEM mod. No middle click.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## davidozo (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

A couple of shots taken yesterday


----------



## ranonranonarat (Oct 11, 2011)

Aid1987 said:


> A couple of shots taken yesterday


great pictures, the grey dial looks absolutely delicious.


----------



## nabbasi (May 23, 2018)

Aid1987 said:


> A couple of shots taken yesterday


Holy cow that strap looking great with the nimbus grey.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

ranonranonarat said:


> great pictures, the grey dial looks absolutely delicious.





nabbasi said:


> Holy cow that strap looking great with the nimbus grey.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks fellas! I'm really pleased with this set up. Now to find a good bracelet for it...


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

Go with a mesh!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ai7 (Feb 7, 2018)

mbessinger12 said:


> Question for the Seaforth gen. 2 owners, and this may be something that has been brought up before, but there's a lot of pages to go through to check...
> 
> I've noticed a "click" or "ping" type sound when the rotor spins in my Seaforth gen. 2. It's not an aggressive "click" but is definitely audible. I emailed Jason about it when I first got the watch and he mentioned that the caseback is rather thin so sounds from the movement would be louder and the only reason to think it's an issue is if the power reserve is low, or if the movement isn't keeping good time. My watch keeps good time and I haven't noticed a drop in power reserve; however, I'm curious if anyone else has noticed this sound with their gen. 2 Seaforth? From what I can tell, when I move my arm up and down, which would cause the rotor to spin, I hear the "click" when it seems like the rotor has made at least one revolution. My understanding of movements are limited but in my experience with other automatic movements, I don't remember hearing this sound. It's possible I'm just primed to hear it when I wear it, but it is noticeable and is something I haven't noticed in other watches with 2824 movements in them, granted not with watches that have thicker casebacks to muffle any sound. I would post a clip of the sound but it's a little tough to capture and thought it would be easier to just ask if anyone else can test this out with their Seaforth by just giving it a light shake to spin the rotor and see if they hear it too.
> 
> Thanks, all!


@mbessinger12, I've been meaning to say that while I'm not a Seaforth gen. 2 owner (gen. 3 on the way!) and thus can't comment on it specifically, I can say that I've recently noticed something very similar to what you've described with another one of my watches with an ETA 2824-2 movement (purchased new about a year ago). That watch also isn't experiencing any of the issues that Jason advised you to monitor, so I'm just trusting (and hoping) that nothing is wrong and that this may be within the "normal" range of experiences for the movement. But I am now also very sensitize to it.

I realize this probably isn't very helpful to you, but maybe it's nice to know that someone else is noticing the same thing with the 2824 movement, even if it's not in a Seaforth... Hope you're enjoying yours!


----------



## mbessinger12 (Mar 23, 2015)

ai7 said:


> @mbessinger12, I've been meaning to say that while I'm not a Seaforth gen. 2 owner (gen. 3 on the way!) and thus can't comment on it specifically, I can say that I've recently noticed something very similar to what you've described with another one of my watches with an ETA 2824-2 movement (purchased new about a year ago). That watch also isn't experiencing any of the issues that Jason advised you to monitor, so I'm just trusting (and hoping) that nothing is wrong and that this may be within the "normal" range of experiences for the movement. But I am now also very sensitize to it.
> 
> I realize this probably isn't very helpful to you, but maybe it's nice to know that someone else is noticing the same thing with the 2824 movement, even if it's not in a Seaforth... Hope you're enjoying yours!


Thanks for the feedback! I spoke with Jason and sent him a video of my watch trying to emulate the sound and he still thinks it's all good but advised just sending it back to him to be sure. Like I said, it's running perfectly and not losing any power reserve as far as I can tell, so that's all good. But better to have the man himself check it out and make sure it's not something else.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Really enjoying the abyss Seaforth. I'm going to try to pick up a GMT model when they become available. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nabbasi (May 23, 2018)

trf2271 said:


> Really enjoying the abyss Seaforth. I'm going to try to pick up a GMT model when they become available.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great. I'm also looking forward to the GMT.

Do you still have your Nimbus Grey?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

nabbasi said:


> That looks great. I'm also looking forward to the GMT.
> 
> Do you still have your Nimbus Grey?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, I sold it a while back. I was able to sell the grey and held the funds until this one popped up at a reasonable price.


----------



## integrale672 (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Heffdog116 said:


> Anyone know what grade ETA movement Halios uses on the Seaforth?


I believe it is a standard grade. I think I asked before I got my series 2. I could dredge through some emails if wanted but I am pretty confident about that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## mgladman (Mar 22, 2018)

Summer fun with my pastel Seaforth. Baby blue rubber is awesome, but the beads of rice is tough to beat for a vintage feel.


----------



## JoseMariaCunha (Jul 9, 2018)

Great combo with the beads of rice!
I'm getting my Abyss Blue in August, and I also think I'm going to pair it with a BoR bracelet.

Could you please provide more shots of your combo? Would love to see how it complements the watch in different angles : ) 
Also, is that the one from WatchGecko?

Thank you very much!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

The Halios Roldorf edition is now open for preorders.

https://roldorfxhalios.myshopify.com

https://shop.roldorf.co


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> The Halios Roldorf edition is now open for preorders.
> 
> https://roldorfxhalios.myshopify.com
> 
> https://shop.roldorf.co


I thought the pre-order for these opened quite a while back?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

mplsabdullah said:


> I thought the pre-order for these opened quite a while back?


I wasn't sure when and didn't see anything here. Perhaps I missed it and thought it was new. My mistake.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Np sir. Just checking my own memory (& sanity, lol)


Tanjecterly said:


> I wasn't sure when and didn't see anything here. Perhaps I missed it and thought it was new. My mistake.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Any update on the delivery of the preordered one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

EA-Sport said:


> Any update on the delivery of the preordered one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still August, according to Jason.

GMT release is scheduled around the same time period too, and I am not looking forward to the bloodbath that's going to ensue. I just hope I'm near a computer/phone when they drop.


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

edit: double post


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

mgladman said:


> Summer fun with my pastel Seaforth. Baby blue rubber is awesome, but the beads of rice is tough to beat for a vintage feel.


Yours is the gen3 I have on order. I had been thinking black rubber, but yours looks great on both!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Getting antsy for the August preorders. I will be out of the country in the early part of August and I'm already worrying about missing communications from Halios, i.e. as in the final payment.


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

Enjoy your vacation and try not to worry. Can you check with Jason about prepaying?


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> Getting antsy for the August preorders. I will be out of the country in the early part of August and I'm already worrying about missing communications from Halios, i.e. as in the final payment.


In the blog post he said check back mid-August, so I think you'll be covered!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I shouldn't worry too much, but thanks for the positive comments!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Green isofrane works nicely on this black dial









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

My Seaforth on the way to work.


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

double post, sorry


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

Tanjecterly said:


> My Seaforth on the way to work.


"What a beauty" - I think every time I see it on someones wrist even though I have mine abyss 12hour every day on my wrist


----------



## yankeeblues (Apr 1, 2016)

Apologies if I missed it in this 650 page thread but what bracelet is this one? I have a III on order and I prefer to wear bracelets. (Trying to reply to light blue face with bracelet above....Grrr)


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

My poor reading comprehension


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Will a sneak peek of the grey sunburst with sapphire bezel be shown before release? 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## ai7 (Feb 7, 2018)

yankeeblues said:


> Apologies if I missed it in this 650 page thread but what bracelet is this one? I have a III on order and I prefer to wear bracelets. (Trying to reply to light blue face with bracelet above....Grrr)


yankeeblues, I assume you're talking about this one:


mplsabdullah said:


>


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

yankeeblues said:


> Apologies if I missed it in this 650 page thread but what bracelet is this one? I have a III on order and I prefer to wear bracelets. (Trying to reply to light blue face with bracelet above....Grrr)


It's from Ginault


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I had the abyss sapphire on today for a bit when I needed to up my handsome quotient.




























Mission accomplished. And no, it didn't really look that black 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeeblues (Apr 1, 2016)

Thanks. Looks fantastic. There is a solid end link glidelock bracelet on Ebay that looks exactly like it, at least from afar. It's $38 from China and $65 in the US. I'm tempted to try before I shell out $230 for the Ginault. Any thoughts, other than "you get what you pay for?"

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/142469726385

I can't help wondering if Ginault sources this...ok with paying Ginault if that is best...don't want to cheap out unless its the same or very close.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

yankeeblues said:


> Thanks. Looks fantastic. There is a solid end link glidelock bracelet on Ebay that looks exactly like it, at least from afar. It's $38 from China and $65 in the US. I'm tempted to try before I shell out $230 for the Ginault. Any thoughts, other than "you get what you pay for?"
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/142469726385
> 
> I can't help wondering if Ginault sources this...ok with paying Ginault if that is best...don't want to cheap out unless its the same or very close.


Could be the same as the Ginault (doubt it though) or could be the same as the glidelock on a Parnis I bought years ago which is terrible.

Whenever I've tried to cut corners like that I end up wasting more money then if I'd just spent a bit more in the first place, lol

I had a Ginault before and kept the bracelet when I sold it. Like it so much I bought an extra for my other Seaforth on pre-order.


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

yankeeblues said:


> Thanks. Looks fantastic. There is a solid end link glidelock bracelet on Ebay that looks exactly like it, at least from afar. It's $38 from China and $65 in the US. I'm tempted to try before I shell out $230 for the Ginault. Any thoughts, other than "you get what you pay for?"
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/142469726385
> 
> I can't help wondering if Ginault sources this...ok with paying Ginault if that is best...don't want to cheap out unless its the same or very close.


Just inspected my Ginault bracelet and it is not the same as this Ebay piece which may be good or not enough for the Seaforth in real life. There are some machinery imperfections here and there in this bracelet, though it looks fine.

Ginault bracelet is quite nice, but still may be better for the Seaforth


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

yankeeblues said:


> Thanks. Looks fantastic. There is a solid end link glidelock bracelet on Ebay that looks exactly like it, at least from afar. It's $38 from China and $65 in the US. I'm tempted to try before I shell out $230 for the Ginault. Any thoughts, other than "you get what you pay for?"
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/142469726385
> 
> I can't help wondering if Ginault sources this...ok with paying Ginault if that is best...don't want to cheap out unless its the same or very close.


I tried a couple of eBay bracelets and the problem was that they didn't always fit the Halios because of the location of the spring bar. In fact I tried a couple of 20mm bracelets from 5 digits datejust and they didn't work either because of the location of the spring bar. Just because a bracelet is 20mm doesn't always mean it'll work with the Halios. Just something else to consider. We know the Ginault bracelet would work but it's a bit pricey so in my case I opted for the cheaper option that's also known to work, the Invicta bracelet. The downside is that it's not a solid end link but I think the hollow end link is more in line with the Halios vintage style...that or I'm just cheap lol...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

EA-Sport said:


> I tried a couple of eBay bracelets and the problem was that they didn't always fit the Halios because of the location of the spring bar. In fact I tried a couple of 20mm bracelets from 5 digits datejust and they didn't work either because of the location of the spring bar. Just because a bracelet is 20mm doesn't always mean it'll work with the Halios. Just something else to consider. We know the Ginault bracelet would work but it's a bit pricey so in my case I opted for the cheaper option that's also known to work, the Invicta bracelet. The downside is that it's not a solid end link but I think the hollow end link is more in line with the Halios vintage style...that or I'm just cheap lol...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I remember some posts about the invicta bracelet in this thread but can't seem to find the page they're on. Which invicta model? With prime day today I wouldn't mind picking it up if its a part of the deals that are going on.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

EA-Sport said:


> I tried a couple of eBay bracelets and the problem was that they didn't always fit the Halios because of the location of the spring bar. In fact I tried a couple of 20mm bracelets from 5 digits datejust and they didn't work either because of the location of the spring bar. Just because a bracelet is 20mm doesn't always mean it'll work with the Halios. Just something else to consider. We know the Ginault bracelet would work but it's a bit pricey so in my case I opted for the cheaper option that's also known to work, the Invicta bracelet. The downside is that it's not a solid end link but I think the hollow end link is more in line with the Halios vintage style...that or I'm just cheap lol...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I remember some posts about the invicta bracelet in this thread but can't seem to find the page they're on. Which invicta model? With prime day today I wouldn't mind picking it up if its a part of the deals that are going on.


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

Back in the club. Just wired funds for my second Seaforth. My first was a gen 2 Pastel that I flipped a few months ago. Regret never faded, so when a gen 1 Pastel came up for sale last week for a great price, I couldn't resist. Contemplated waiting for a leftover from gen 3, but couldn't be sure I'd get what I wanted. So I went for the sure thing. 

Now to pick up a rubber strap for it. A tan Barton looks like a good possibility. And maybe one of the new IWC style fabric straps from B and R as well. Pictures in a few days. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

1165dvd said:


> Back in the club. Just wired funds for my second Seaforth. My first was a gen 2 Pastel that I flipped a few months ago. Regret never faded, so when a gen 1 Pastel came up for sale last week for a great price, I couldn't resist. Contemplated waiting for a leftover from gen 3, but couldn't be sure I'd get what I wanted. So I went for the sure thing.
> 
> Now to pick up a rubber strap for it. A tan Barton looks like a good possibility. And maybe one of their new IWC style fabric straps as well. Pictures in a few days.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Welcome back! Congrats!
What bezel does it have?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

No bezel. Just like my first one.


boatswain said:


> Welcome back! Congrats!
> What bezel does it have?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice! Series ones are awesome. The original and low production numbers. That makes hem valuable in my eyes. 

However all seaforths are awesom too!

Looking forward to seeing your pics!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

I've only had my Seaforth for a short time but I bloody love it!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

30 day anniversary with this one. The abyss has slowed my flipping spree way down. It's so versatile in this color. I love how under the radar it is until you look at it and see all of the details. Really hope I can snag an abyss GMT. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

dsquared24 said:


> I remember some posts about the invicta bracelet in this thread but can't seem to find the page they're on. Which invicta model? With prime day today I wouldn't mind picking it up if its a part of the deals that are going on.


It's the GMT quartz. I think mine is the 9401. Here's a picture of it








It ain't perfect but good enough.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

EA-Sport said:


> It's the GMT quartz. I think mine is the 9401. Here's a picture of it
> It ain't perfect but good enough.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Gen 1 pastel on noomoon strap .


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> Gen 1 pastel on noomoon strap .


Boy do you take great photos. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

EA-Sport said:


> It's the GMT quartz. I think mine is the 9401. Here's a picture of it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's only $24 from the Invicta store, which is pretty tempting. Did you have to do any bending?


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

smkader said:


> It's only $24 from the Invicta store, which is pretty tempting. Did you have to do any bending?


No bending. I just needed to push the edges of the end link a bit so that the edges stayed below the bezel and that the bezel could be rotated around.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Boy do you take great photos.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you kindly. Helps when the subject is this good looking

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## SAZ2301 (Mar 22, 2018)

I was thinking of selling mine as I have a PVD pastel blue inbound in the next batch but I don't think I can bring myself to do it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Daytime lume









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeeblues (Apr 1, 2016)

Good points and advice, all. I have nothing against the cheaper open end links. My vintage Rolex 5513 and 1016 both have them, they look great. The 5513 has the folded link bracelet which is sized by bending the center links to open and remove them. I’m fine with buying the Ginault or the Invicta which looks good too. I have a cheap repro bracelet for the 5513 that also fits it well. It’s lesser quality, no one would know but me. Patiently waiting for my Helios III (Abyss, Sapphire, ND).


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> Gen 1 pastel on noomoon strap .


EL_GEEk, you introduce us to the coolest straps.

How is this one? Does it feel secure on your wrist? Easy to line up? Does the rubber attract/repel dust? How well does the quick-release bar perform?

Very cool looking.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Zinzan said:


> EL_GEEk, you introduce us to the coolest straps.
> 
> How is this one? Does it feel secure on your wrist? Easy to line up? Does the rubber attract/repel dust? How well does the quick-release bar perform?
> 
> Very cool looking.


Thank you. I like swapping straps constantly so I've acquired quite a few now.

These are really cool straps. Funky, unusual and extremely comfortable. They are made with a material they call FKM which is supposed to be the best or one of the best rubbers on the market. It takes a little bit of practice to get use to the technology locking system, but once you get it, it's quite easy.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Zinzan said:


> EL_GEEk, you introduce us to the coolest straps.
> 
> How is this one? Does it feel secure on your wrist? Easy to line up? Does the rubber attract/repel dust? How well does the quick-release bar perform?
> 
> Very cool looking.


Thank you. I like swapping straps constantly so I've acquired quite a few now.

These are really cool straps. Funky, unusual and extremely comfortable. They are made with a material they call FKM which is supposed to be the best or one of the best rubbers on the market. It takes a little bit of practice to get use to the technology locking system, but once you get it, it's quite easy.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

How do you order those? Don’t see US in there drop down list on their web shop.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Zinzan said:


> How do you order those? Don't see US in there drop down list on their web shop.


They probably are sold out? I say email them

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

EL_GEEk said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great pics! I just followed you I IG

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

kdtri1 said:


> Great pics! I just followed you I IG
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heirmyles (Apr 14, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really hope the Pastel Blue looks as good in person as you make it look in pics! Anxiously awaiting the version 3 coming next month!


----------



## Balu28 (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## davidozo (Sep 4, 2015)

This is BUTTERFLY BEADS OF RICE BY GECKOTA ? 20 mm Generic?


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Balu28 said:


> View attachment 13320139


You can't just post a sweet BoR pic and not say anything!!!!

People need the details!!


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

Yah got to give the links and the price

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Ginault bracelet


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Strap change day



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

You take gorgeous pictures. Almost makes me regret putting my sunburst on the block.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

heirmyles said:


> I really hope the Pastel Blue looks as good in person as you make it look in pics! Anxiously awaiting the version 3 coming next month!


Thank you. I can tell you that it is, and even better IMO.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> You take gorgeous pictures. Almost makes me regret putting my sunburst on the block.


Thank you as always!

Oh man that series 1 sunburst is a sweet thing.

Is it gone already? Or is there time to salvage it?




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ai7 (Feb 7, 2018)

EL_GEEk, what magic are you using to make the watch look suspended like it does? Did you just drop the watch and get the perfect picture before it landed on the shirt or the MetroCard? 

(Well done!)



EL_GEEk said:


> Thank you. I can tell you that it is, and even better IMO.


----------



## Hj3lm (Jun 24, 2015)

Balu28 said:


> View attachment 13320139


Amazeballs!

Sent from the north!


----------



## Balu28 (Jan 22, 2015)

DirtyHarrie said:


> You can't just post a sweet BoR pic and not say anything!!!!
> 
> People need the details!!


Sorry for not sharing Details... Thought it is well known because i saw this combo on Instagram.

Bracelet is from Watchgecko and originally it comes with straight endlinks, but they offer 20mm curved endlinks too. I cant remember which one fits cause i ordered both.
Endlinks does not fit perfect but good enough for me. The curve adapt on the case perfect but there is a tiny gap between lug and endlink, maybe 0,1mm, so that you can move the link between the lugs a bit if you want. On the whrist i dont notice this.
I did not have to use my Dremel, it fits out of the box.


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

EL_GEEk said:


> Thank you. I can tell you that it is, and even better IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Gen 1 Pastel arrives early next week. Yesterday I bought this same strap from Barton. Nice to know it's going to look outstanding on the Halios.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Thank you as always!
> 
> Oh man that series 1 sunburst is a sweet thing.
> 
> ...


Surprisingly little interest at my price point. I may withdraw it. It really is very nice. So that means I'll have to cull elsewhere.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> Surprisingly little interest at my price point. I may withdraw it. It really is very nice. So that means I'll have to cull elsewhere.


Tough time to sell above retail with everyone waiting on series 3 and the increased numbers in that run. The market will flood i predict after that release too which won't help sellers. Hard if it was bought at the height of prices on the second market to make it back now i reckon.

I think the blue sunburst is probably one of the most unique and rare of all the versions and in the long run may command a premium but right now i suspect most people who want a sea forth either already have one or got in on the series 3 order.

I'd keep it but I'm biased 

Good luck deciding!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

You are right. It is all a matter of timing.


----------



## davidozo (Sep 4, 2015)

The Sunburstblue is the most beautiful and original of the versions and I have actually taken this instead of the third version out soon.
A great watch, surprising for a micro brand.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

davidozo said:


> A great watch, surprising for a micro brand.


Why surprising for a micro brand?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Balu28 said:


> Sorry for not sharing Details... Thought it is well known because i saw this combo on Instagram.
> 
> Bracelet is from Watchgecko and originally it comes with straight endlinks, but they offer 20mm curved endlinks too. I cant remember which one fits cause i ordered both.
> Endlinks does not fit perfect but good enough for me. The curve adapt on the case perfect but there is a tiny gap between lug and endlink, maybe 0,1mm, so that you can move the link between the lugs a bit if you want. On the whrist i dont notice this.
> ...


Thank you!

I did see it posted on Instagram but the guy said it needed extensive Dremel work in order to fit on the Seaforth.

So when I saw yours fitting so well I assumed it was from elsewhere. But it looks like it fit great without any work! Thanks for sharing


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Tough time to sell above retail with everyone waiting on series 3 and the increased numbers in that run. The market will flood i predict after that release too which won't help sellers. Hard if it was bought at the height of prices on the second market to make it back now i reckon.
> 
> I think the blue sunburst is probably one of the most unique and rare of all the versions and in the long run may command a premium but right now i suspect most people who want a sea forth either already have one or got in on the series 3 order.
> 
> ...


Yeah, the 2nd hand prices have been leveling off since the release of the Series III pre-order... the sunburst blue w/ 12hr bezel that Tanjecterly has for sale is the exact one I've been looking for ever since missing the Series I and Series II orders, but with August right around the corner I'm not sure I can justify getting both the Series I sunburst and the Series III gray sunburst both w/ 12hr bezels (basically) at the same time.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

The sunburst blue has sold! I am sure that I'll miss it but it's gone to a good home.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> The sunburst blue has sold! I am sure that I'll miss it but it's gone to a good home.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

Balu28 said:


> Sorry for not sharing Details... Thought it is well known because i saw this combo on
> 
> View attachment 13322977
> 
> ...


I believe the endlink in the picture is not solid, but hollow.


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

It arrived this morning. It's a great watch. Perfect for the 2 weeks I have left at the beach.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

Jason left a comment in his most recent Instagram post, saying that the GMT Seaforths are most likely landing in the first week of August. A lot sooner then I expected, but great news nonetheless. Just hope I can wade through the frenzy and nab one for myself.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Oh well. I'll be away the first week of August. So no Thunderdome effect for me. 

"Two men enter, one man leaves!"


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

Tanjecterly said:


> Oh well. I'll be away the first week of August. So no Thunderdome effect for me.
> 
> "Two men enter, one man leaves!"


If I recall Seaforth II Stage 4 correctly, it felt more like "10 men enter, one man leaves, 6 have a big cry about it on Instagram and WUS".

Fun times 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

Loving the beads of rice! Appreciate the earlier post!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

winstoda said:


> Loving the beads of rice! Appreciate the earlier post!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great!! I assume it is as well the Watchgecko BoR?


----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks - it is. Not sure which endlinks... I ordered both as well!


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Gosh these bracelet pics have me seriously wanting one for my Seaforth! I think a jubilee would look smart but must admit that expensive Genault bracelet looks amazing!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## epikoh (Jan 24, 2017)

I'm looking for a nice president style bracelet for my incoming Seaforth. All this talk about the GMT, I feel like I need to try my best to get one. At which point idk what to do with the v3 Seaforth.


----------



## Toni Crouton (Dec 5, 2015)

Thos look great! Well done.



DirtyHarrie said:


> That looks great!! I assume it is as well the Watchgecko BoR?


----------



## Toni Crouton (Dec 5, 2015)

double post - sorry


----------



## Toni Crouton (Dec 5, 2015)

Here is my Seaforth seies 1 gilt on a bracelet from ebay (thanks to @thejames80) - the endlinks had to be dremeled though.
Cheers from Germany
Daniel / IG daniels_watches

Link to bracelet
https://www.ebay.de/itm/OYSTER-WATC...726730&hash=item483f9c18ab:g:LuAAAOSwcF1bFl7S


----------



## JoseMariaCunha (Jul 9, 2018)

winstoda said:


> Loving the beads of rice! Appreciate the earlier post!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking great!
Can you share what type of Curved Ends you picked? The 20mm Generic or the 20mm Rolex Sub?

Would love to know which are the ones that fit best : )


----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

JoseMariaCunha said:


> Looking great!
> Can you share what type of Curved Ends you picked? The 20mm Generic or the 20mm Rolex Sub?
> 
> Would love to know which are the ones that fit best : )


Thanks!

I didn't know which to purchase so I ordered both. And they arrived unlabeled so unfortunately I can't tell you which worked and which didn't (one set most definitely doesn't fit though). On the bright side each pair is relatively inexpensive.


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

how about the under side? does it looks or feel ok?


----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

allanzzz said:


> how about the under side? does it looks or feel ok?


It's all good - looks and feels like it belongs on the watch. The only complaint I have is the clasp, I am not a fan of butterfly clasps... but that's on me. I didn't have the patience to wait for the one with the standard divers clasp to be stocked again.


----------



## JoseMariaCunha (Jul 9, 2018)

winstoda said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I didn't know which to purchase so I ordered both. And they arrived unlabeled so unfortunately I can't tell you which worked and which didn't (one set most definitely doesn't fit though). On the bright side each pair is relatively inexpensive.


eheh ok  you are right, that's the best to do!


----------



## JoseMariaCunha (Jul 9, 2018)

winstoda said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I didn't know which to purchase so I ordered both. And they arrived unlabeled so unfortunately I can't tell you which worked and which didn't (one set most definitely doesn't fit though). On the bright side each pair is relatively inexpensive.


eheh ok  you are right, that's the best to do!


----------



## yankeeblues (Apr 1, 2016)

This is a great combination. I think the BOR type bracelet goes very well with the slightly-dressy appearance of the Seaforth.


----------



## yankeeblues (Apr 1, 2016)

Is this bracelet the Ginault? Fit looks great. I love the look and have the same color series III on order.


----------



## CanadaGus (May 12, 2017)

Seaforthing (well, Lakeforthing, really) with my Series 1 Sunburst Blue on a blue Toxic Natos Shiznit strap.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Great pic of a great watch!


CanadaGus said:


> Seaforthing (well, Lakeforthing, really) with my Series 1 Sunburst Blue on a blue Toxic Natos Shiznit strap.


----------



## Jordicbf500# (Jul 28, 2018)

Hello to all. Some of us, who missed on the latest sale of Halios Seaforth, are not concerned about the resale value of this particular watch at all. We just want to get our hands on a new Seaforth that we can wear and show it off. I really hope they offer it again soon. Cheers.


----------



## brendanlcm (Mar 17, 2016)

almost August, cant wait to see Series 3 BG9W lume


----------



## Jordicbf500# (Jul 28, 2018)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Since I don't have a Seaforth to take cool pictures of (yet), I was wondering if any of you think it is possible for there to be a Series IV Seaforth?
Do you think the Seaforth is too popular to end at a Series III or will it be retired for something completely new and different?
Personally I think it would be safe to end the Seaforth at Series III since many were able to pre-order it and more will be available in August.

What do you guys think?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I wouldn't fault Jason if HALIOS took a break from the Seaforth after series three.

It's not good bye, just...see you later.

I think some other models deserve to see the light of day before a return to Seaforth.

The way the last series was done a good chunk of the demand should have been met.

Just my thoughts.










I miss mine a bit. Been swamped with some other watch business lately but would love to get the seaforths some more wrist time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ai7 (Feb 7, 2018)

While I certainly have no idea if Jason will retire the Seaforth after this latest batch ships, he did say that next year would see the release of Project Fairwind as well as a couple other new models. If he sticks to that plan, I imagine we may not see a Seaforth v.4 for at least a year, as those other models will probably take up all of his time and energy...


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

EL_GEEk said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love all your strap combos, but this one may be my favorite!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ai7 (Feb 7, 2018)

warsh said:


> Love all your strap combos, but this one may be my favorite!


As someone who lives in the state of Michigan, I can say that this combo would also be endorsed by a good number of people around here! :-!


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

ConfusedOne said:


> Since I don't have a Seaforth to take cool pictures of (yet), I was wondering if any of you think it is possible for there to be a Series IV Seaforth?
> Do you think the Seaforth is too popular to end at a Series III or will it be retired for something completely new and different?
> Personally I think it would be safe to end the Seaforth at Series III since many were able to pre-order it and more will be available in August.
> 
> What do you guys think?


He gave the impression during a podcast that it was time for something else. He tends to do just one model at a time being an independent manufacturer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ben_den99 (Jan 17, 2018)

1165dvd said:


> It arrived this morning. It's a great watch. Perfect for the 2 weeks I have left at the beach.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking combo!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

Feeling this new strap combination.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

warsh said:


> Love all your strap combos, but this one may be my favorite!
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you, much appreciated



ai7 said:


> As someone who lives in the state of Michigan, I can say that this combo would also be endorsed by a good number of people around here! :-!


I live in NYC so no endorsement here, just love the combo 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fokstom (May 22, 2017)

Hey Guys!
Sorry for not posting earlier... That's my bad as I am only active on IG... I am new here but I already know you all love exploring strap options. I have few pictures for you as an apology 😄

I have to say that especially Colareb, Erikasoriginals, and Uncle Seiko Tropic strap look lovely with Halios. I highly recommend it, however I would gave everything for a nice jubilee bracelet.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Oh dag









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Heffdog116 (Feb 3, 2015)

I greatly prefer the previous render with the long GMT hand but I understand it was done for practically/functionality purposes


----------



## jimsauer (May 22, 2015)

I think this version is a production model (not render) and the previous version was a physical prototype (not render)... but there probably were renders posted as well. 

The prototype had an issue with the GMT hand not clearing the applied indices. He toyed with a bent GMT hand... but ended up with this shorty. 

Personally, I think I like this better than the long handed version. For me the GMT function is secondary to the primary time-telling function ... with the short GMT hand it's easier to read the time, and the GMT time takes a little bit more work to find. 

I think these will all be ETA movements, all with the date, all with 24 hour (120-click, unidirectional) bezels, in Abyss Blue and Nimbus Grey. Any other details I've forgotten from the long Seaforth GMT saga?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Heffdog116 said:


> I greatly prefer the previous render with the long GMT hand but I understand it was done for practically/functionality purposes


I concur but I'm trying to get behind the stubby GMT hand, as I've been considering competing for a GMT for months. I'm on the fence at the moment, as ridiculously obsessive as that is, but hey, $1000 is $1000. I certainly understand the issue that fueled the change. It is what it is.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

jimsauer said:


> I think this version is a production model (not render) and the previous version was a physical prototype (not render)... but there probably were renders posted as well.
> 
> The prototype had an issue with the GMT hand not clearing the applied indices. He toyed with a bent GMT hand... but ended up with this shorty.
> 
> ...


Clearly I'm into the GMT, as having now just seen your post, I'm like, "well that makes sense too."


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

What other dial options is he offering for the gmt? 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

JLS36 said:


> What other dial options is he offering for the gmt?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I think just abyss blue and nimbus grey.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

EL_GEEk said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whoa, what strap is that?!?


----------



## yankeeblues (Apr 1, 2016)

jimsauer said:


> I think this version is a production model (not render) and the previous version was a physical prototype (not render)... but there probably were renders posted as well.
> 
> The prototype had an issue with the GMT hand not clearing the applied indices. He toyed with a bent GMT hand... but ended up with this shorty.
> 
> ...


The prototype I saw was Abyss with the sapphire diver bezel. The silver bezel might be a dealbreaker for me, although it looks ok with the grey dial.


----------



## yankeeblues (Apr 1, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth GMT Sapphire?*

Double post


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

GregoryD said:


> Whoa, what strap is that?!?


the company is called Noomoon Swiss. The silicone they use is 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm not sure if I prefer the short or long GMT hand... I was never after a GMT though so I am easy. It makes sense though as the dial applied indices are quite tall (very nice) so a bent hand would look funky. The MONTA skyquest has a bent hand to clear its tall markers and I don't really like the way it looks. So if I had to choose Between a short or bent hand I would go short.










Best of luck to those in the hunt for a GMT Seaforth. Sounds like it's going to be a pretty small run. If you can get one it will be special.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

ck2k01 said:


> I think just abyss blue and nimbus grey.


Thanks, if I can do abyss with a stainless bezel I may try for that although it seems like it will be a race with few winners and many runners.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

I'm hoping the higher price tag on the GMT (near $1000) will stem the tide a little. It certainly gave me pause, but I had been saving up for it, so I'm ready.



boatswain said:


> I'm not sure if I prefer the short or long GMT hand... I was never after a GMT though so I am easy. It makes sense though as the dial applied indices are quite tall (very nice) so a bent hand would look funky. The MONTA skyquest has a bent hand to clear its tall markers and I don't really like the way it looks. So if I had to choose Between a short or bent hand I would go short.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, if the option was between a bent long hand or a shorter, straight one, I think I prefer the shorter one. Not a fan of the bent look.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The short hand is really a bandaid here and to me doesn’t work for the simple reason that such a short hand is meant to be used with an inner gmt track like on the Sinn GMT and Farer Pointing among others. The longer hand is meant for a Watch where the gmt track is at the outer edge of the dial or chapter ring for example. 
This solution is like having a minute or second hand that stops in the middle of the dial instead of at or near the marker. 
I love Halios but don’t get this solution at all personally


----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> the company is called Noomoon Swiss. The silicone they use is
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for sharing this! Just scooped one up - looks really cool.


----------



## yankeeblues (Apr 1, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> The short hand is really a bandaid here and to me doesn't work for the simple reason that such a short hand is meant to be used with an inner gmt track like on the Sinn GMT and Farer Pointing among others. The longer hand is meant for a Watch where the gmt track is at the outer edge of the dial or chapter ring for example.
> This solution is like having a minute or second hand that stops in the middle of the dial instead of at or near the marker.
> I love Halios but don't get this solution at all personally


I think this is an excellent point (no pun intentend) that I hadn't thought through. While I don't love the Sinn approach (busy dial), it does allow for both GMT AND a functional diver bezel.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## breigue (Dec 16, 2013)

mplsabdullah said:


> .


Hi,

Is this the Ginault bracelet? I am looking to buy it but I don't know which bracelet should I buy that will fit the Seaforth? Everybody listed ocean rover bracelet but I don't see that option.

I went to the Ginault website and they only listed one bracelet Ginault 94530G bracelet.

Thank you


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

breigue said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is this the Ginault bracelet? I am looking to buy it but I don't know which bracelet should I buy that will fit the Seaforth? Everybody listed ocean rover bracelet but I don't see that option.
> 
> ...


Yes this is the 94530G bracelet.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> Yes this is the 94530G bracelet.


What's the over/under for how many times that's been asked and answered? I don't fault anyone reading through the whole thread would be lengthy.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## raustin33 (Jun 15, 2015)

Damn. I went from "I can definitely hide GMT Seaforth from my wife" to out. 

The short hand is not good. It's pointing to nothing. Many ETA GMT's have a 24 hour scale on the dial inside the indices and this is clearly why —.and the compromise Monta had to make is not great either. 

But the short hand is way too far from the 24 hour scale to make any sense. 

I love Halios, and these will sell out in about 12 seconds, but I'm out. 12 hour scale regular diver is how I'd go now.


----------



## raustin33 (Jun 15, 2015)

Does anybody have any comparison shots of the Seaforth with more common pieces to get a sense of scale? Like vs a Black Bay? Submariner? Speedmaster?


----------



## ai7 (Feb 7, 2018)

raustin33 said:


> Damn. I went from "I can definitely hide GMT Seaforth from my wife" to out.
> 
> The short hand is not good. It's pointing to nothing. Many ETA GMT's have a 24 hour scale on the dial inside the indices and this is clearly why -.and the compromise Monta had to make is not great either.
> 
> ...


I won't quibble with anyone's opinion on this from an aesthetic standpoint--that's totally your prerogative!--but I'm not so sure I buy the argument that the shorter hand is bad because it renders the GMT function substantially less useful. Granted, it's not as legible as it would be with a longer GMT hand, but I'm of the mind that it's still not _that_ hard to read. For example, in the pic that Jason posted, is it that difficult to tell that it's pointing between 4 and 6...thus making it 5?

That said, I think I also would prefer a longer hand (assuming no practical limitations), but I ultimately don't mind the version that Jason settled on. Just my two cents!


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

ai7 said:


> I won't quibble with anyone's opinion on this from an aesthetic standpoint--that's totally your prerogative!--but I'm not so sure I buy the argument that the shorter hand is bad because it renders the GMT function substantially less useful. Granted, it's not as legible as it would be with a longer GMT hand, but I'm of the mind that it's still not _that_ hard to read. For example, in the pic that Jason posted, is it that difficult to tell that it's pointing between 4 and 6...thus making it 5?


Except it's not 5:47, it's 4:47, so...


----------



## ai7 (Feb 7, 2018)

Zinzan said:


> Except it's not 5:47, it's 4:47, so...


You're absolutely right! But I didn't assume they were supposed to match, since it's totally normal for (and the raison d'etre of) a GMT hand to show a different time(zone) than the handset itself.


----------



## ai7 (Feb 7, 2018)

Zinzan said:


> Except it's not 5:47, it's 4:47, so...





ai7 said:


> You're absolutely right! But I didn't assume they were supposed to match, since it's totally normal for (and the raison d'etre of) a GMT hand to show a different time(zone) than the handset itself.


Allow me to eat my words, everyone. I definitely misread the GMT hand, and now I understand the argument. My bad! o|


----------



## breigue (Dec 16, 2013)

mplsabdullah said:


> Yes this is the 94530G bracelet.


Thank You


----------



## WatchFan650 (Feb 22, 2013)

with some talk of moving the 24 hour marks to the inside of the indices with the shorter GMT hand, i figured i would give it a quick and dirty try with Paint3D (haha) so that people could get an idea of what it might look like. i also had to move the names more towards the middle of the dial to not crowd the numbers.

Seaforth GMT Final Design









Seaforth GMT Paint3D Modified with 24 hour marks on the inside of the indices and names moved inward









If you don't like the GMT hand covering the 24 hour marks, then the GMT hand has to be shorter, which i tried out too, but looks too short to me.









while i would have preferred the longer GMT hand, provided it wasn't bent like the Monta, the shorter hand with the markers on the outside is not a deal breaker for me. I will probably still try to pick one up with the sapphire diver's bezel.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ai7 said:


> I won't quibble with anyone's opinion on this from an aesthetic standpoint--that's totally your prerogative!--but I'm not so sure I buy the argument that the shorter hand is bad because it renders the GMT function substantially less useful. Granted, it's not as legible as it would be with a longer GMT hand, but I'm of the mind that it's still not _that_ hard to read. For example, in the pic that Jason posted, is it that difficult to tell that it's pointing between 4 and 6...thus making it 5?
> 
> That said, I think I also would prefer a longer hand (assuming no practical limitations), but I ultimately don't mind the version that Jason settled on. Just my two cents!


At this rate I'd say is it really that hard to add or substrat hours, I have a gmt but end up never using it for its intended purpose. For example, with my family in France they are 6hours ahead. I really can just easily add 6 to my time without even having to think about it. I admit while I love some of the gmt Watches out there, i don't really see a need for them. It's cool and all, some look good but I don't need the complication. So if I'm gonna get one I really want it to be aesthetically pleasing and the design to make sense, be cohesive. This one isn't imho.


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm not that interested in a GMT since I never travel and I probably couldn't afford it for the extra complication.
It does seem like there are 3 options available to solve the GMT hand that Jason had to think through.

Option 1: Allow a long GMT hand, but redesign it so that it is bent like the Monta GMT. This would allow the hands to clear the raised indices.
Option 2: Allow a short GMT hand so that it doesn't even need to touch any of the markers, but it would not be as easy to read.
Option 3: Redesign the entire dial to make it without indices so that a normal length GMT hand could be included.

To be honest I'm glad I don't have to make the choice, because it seems like there is an obvious negative for each decision.
And each choice would affect how expensive it would be to produce a GMT variant with Option 3 being the most challenging.


----------



## Toni Crouton (Dec 5, 2015)

Well done - thank you! Very insightful.



WatchFan650 said:


> with some talk of moving the 24 hour marks to the inside of the indices with the shorter GMT hand, i figured i would give it a quick and dirty try with Paint3D (haha) so that people could get an idea of what it might look like. i also had to move the names more towards the middle of the dial to not crowd the numbers.
> 
> Seaforth GMT Final Design
> 
> ...


----------



## ai7 (Feb 7, 2018)

Jeep99dad said:


> At this rate I'd say is it really that hard to add or substrat hours, I have a gmt but end up never using it for its intended purpose. For example, with my family in France they are 6hours ahead. I really can just easily add 6 to my time without even having to think about it. I admit while I love some of the gmt Watches out there, i don't really see a need for them. It's cool and all, some look good but I don't need the complication. So if I'm gonna get one I really want it to be aesthetically pleasing and the design to make sense, be cohesive. This one isn't imho.


Fair point--I'm all for math! And judging by my imperfect GMT-hand-reading skills, math might be more reliable for me, anyway...


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Picked up the new leather single pass strap from crown and buckle. It's a great match for the Seaforth. I was between this one and a worn and wound single pass, but the cheaper price won me over.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

trf2271 said:


> Picked up the new leather single pass strap from crown and buckle. It's a great match for the Seaforth. I was between this one and a worn and wound single pass, but the cheaper price won me over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## breigue (Dec 16, 2013)

breigue said:


> Thank You


All the fan of Seaforth Ginault bracelet, if you are looking to buy the bracelet, Ginault is running 21% off the order. Code is summer21

Ginault bracelet 94530G


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

trf2271 said:


> Picked up the new leather single pass strap from crown and buckle. It's a great match for the Seaforth. I was between this one and a worn and wound single pass, but the cheaper price won me over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it a lot. Great job. C&B is usually very affordable vs. W&W. Not sure on leather quality difference to be honest but the C&b looks nice


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

love GMTs and use them regularly for their intended purpose doing overseas flying. i was really excited about this watch despite having just picked up the tudor GMT... but the short GMT hand is a deal breaker for me (same thing put me off the omega aqua terra GMT chronograph). it's a real shame as the long hand prototype was such a stunner


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

I love the aesthetic personally. But it could be because I'm used to multiple styles of second zone dials.

Halios wouldn't be the first to do the stubby hand. I travel extensively with this and have zero issues telling the second zone.










I haven't had a chance to travel yet with this, but I don't feel like it's that much easier to tell the time with compared to my Navigator Timer.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> I like it a lot. Great job. C&B is usually very affordable vs. W&W. Not sure on leather quality difference to be honest but the C&b looks nice


Thanks. If I was going to daily it I'd probably want something higher quality, but it's solid for a quick swap date night option.


----------



## Fokstom (May 22, 2017)

Have anyone tried Mk II Nassau rivet bracelet on Halios?


----------



## many (Jan 9, 2018)

mephisto said:


> love GMTs and use them regularly for their intended purpose doing overseas flying. i was really excited about this watch despite having just picked up the tudor GMT... but the short GMT hand is a deal breaker for me (same thing put me off the omega aqua terra GMT chronograph). it's a real shame as the long hand prototype was such a stunner


I agree. Did I miss an announcement that they are moving to a short hand GMT? I just emailed Jason yesterday asking him about the status of the GMT.


----------



## BrandonZ (Feb 12, 2006)

many said:


> I agree. Did I miss an announcement that they are moving to a short hand GMT? I just emailed Jason yesterday asking him about the status of the GMT.


He posted it on Instagram

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

WatchFan650 said:


> with some talk of moving the 24 hour marks to the inside of the indices with the shorter GMT hand, i figured i would give it a quick and dirty try with Paint3D (haha) so that people could get an idea of what it might look like. i also had to move the names more towards the middle of the dial to not crowd the numbers...
> 
> Seaforth GMT Paint3D Modified with 24 hour marks on the inside of the indices and names moved inward
> 
> ...


Maybe instead of this (with the even numbers mirroring the bezel, but below the hour markers where the GMT hand covers them) odd numbers should go in-between the hour markers so the GMT hand just touches the baseline of each number?

The point is moot, anyways. I'm sure Jason tried lots of designs and took what he judged worked best given his technical/time/budget constraints.



Jeep99dad said:


> At this rate I'd say is it really that hard to add or substrat hours, I have a gmt but end up never using it for its intended purpose. For example, with my family in France they are 6hours ahead. I really can just easily add 6 to my time without even having to think about it. I admit while I love some of the gmt Watches out there, i don't really see a need for them. It's cool and all, some look good but I don't need the complication. So if I'm gonna get one I really want it to be aesthetically pleasing and the design to make sense, be cohesive. This one isn't imho.


The GMT complication is not necessary for everyone. It's not really needed for someone who just wants to keep track of another person a fixed number of hours away. It's meant for someone who travels between time zones. But some choose to buy a GMT just because they love the complication.

Personally, after owning a Rolex GMT, I don't think I can settle for the technical (no local jumping hour) and cosmetic compromises that have to be made on ETA-based GMT complications. I'm happy that the Tudor Black Bay GMT has a local jumping hand, but will wait for next year's smaller Black Bay 58 GMT. ;-)


----------



## davidozo (Sep 4, 2015)

It does not seem to me a great choice to have a hand so short.
Aesthetically squat a part of the dial.
For me rejected.
That of the Seiko above, I find it ridiculous.
Surely the Japanese are not champions of style.
How many have I seen in the 80 '/ 90' photographing the windows of the most beautiful shops in Milan.


----------



## many (Jan 9, 2018)

BrandonZ said:


> He posted it on Instagram
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I just went and looked That's too bad I really don't like the short GMT hand.

Well, that's another reason to go pick up a polar explorer ii.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> The short hand is really a bandaid here and to me doesn't work for the simple reason that such a short hand is meant to be used with an inner gmt track like on the Sinn GMT and Farer Pointing among others. The longer hand is meant for a Watch where the gmt track is at the outer edge of the dial or chapter ring for example.
> This solution is like having a minute or second hand that stops in the middle of the dial instead of at or near the marker.
> I love Halios but don't get this solution at all personally


And just like that, Jeep99dad saved me a grand. Thanks, man!


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> And just like that, Jeep99dad saved me a grand. Thanks, man!


A grand?? Is that how much they cost Europe be another 20% damn 
Like said by jeep I also love Halios and Jason and have had and sold 5 different models but a grand for a Halios I don't think it's that market


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Monkeynuts said:


> A grand?? Is that how much they cost Europe be another 20% damn
> Like said by jeep I also love Halios and Jason and have had and sold 5 different models but a grand for a Halios I don't think it's that market


Out of the 5 you had and sold....how many sold at or over what you paid?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Only one I’m not greedy and that was the blue tropik that I brought for £300


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I don't have much to add to the GMT chat but I'll add some pictures.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

After reflecting on it a fair bit, I’ve decided that I’m down with the short GMT hand. I’ve always found GMTs to be too busy with all of the numbers and 4 longish hands. So after some time looking back at it, I think I actually prefer the look of the “stub.” And let’s be honest, I’m all about aesthetics over functionality (I don’t dive, I have a black screen G-Shock, etc.). So, I guess I’m back up to the starting line for the forthcoming race.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

I'll be skipping the GMT as the stubby hand doesn't work for me. Everyone is different and your milage may vary, but I did love the old long hand GMT prototype that was posted many months ago on Instagram. The final version just isn't quite right for me to pull the trigger.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I “liked” the post on IG without paying too much attention. Looking closer now, the 🦖 hand just looks comically short. Don’t think I’ll ever get past it. Good thing I wasn’t planning on getting one regardless.


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

househalfman said:


> I "liked" the post on IG without paying too much attention. Looking closer now, the &#55358;&#56726; hand just looks comically short. Don't think I'll ever get past it. Good thing I wasn't planning on getting one regardless.
> 
> Still looking for a trade partner though: I have the abyss sapphire on preorder, looking for a gray SS.


Have you tried e-mailing Jason? He might have a cancelled one available, and if so, you can just cancel or trade your abyss for it.


----------



## BrandonZ (Feb 12, 2006)

I don't mind the GMT hand at all. One of my favorite watches ever was the Alpinist GMT. Had a very similar style hand.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

I must have missed it, but what movement will the GMT be using?
Is it 2893-2?


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Anyone know if you can get a 12 hour bezel to swap out on a version 1 dive bezel?


----------



## SAZ2301 (Mar 22, 2018)

Brey17 said:


> Anyone know if you can get a 12 hour bezel to swap out on a version 1 dive bezel?


I don't think so

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Toni Crouton (Dec 5, 2015)

ai7 said:


> Fair point--I'm all for math! And judging by my imperfect GMT-hand-reading skills, math might be more reliable for me, anyway...


----------



## Cris01 (Nov 7, 2017)

mtb2104 said:


> Is it 2893-2?


I did read it was going to be a ETA 2893-2, yes.

- - - Updated - - -



mtb2104 said:


> Is it 2893-2?


I did read it was going to be a ETA 2893-2, yes.


----------



## raustin33 (Jun 15, 2015)

ai7 said:


> I won't quibble with anyone's opinion on this from an aesthetic standpoint--that's totally your prerogative!--but I'm not so sure I buy the argument that the shorter hand is bad because it renders the GMT function substantially less useful. Granted, it's not as legible as it would be with a longer GMT hand, but I'm of the mind that it's still not _that_ hard to read. For example, in the pic that Jason posted, is it that difficult to tell that it's pointing between 4 and 6...thus making it 5?
> 
> That said, I think I also would prefer a longer hand (assuming no practical limitations), but I ultimately don't mind the version that Jason settled on. Just my two cents!


I'm pretty tuned into legibility in my watches, so I'm probably more sensitive to it than most. So that's why for me it's a deal breaker. It's definitely not ugly, and I do see these selling out immediately. Just isn't for me.


----------



## raustin33 (Jun 15, 2015)

BrandonZ said:


> I don't mind the GMT hand at all. One of my favorite watches ever was the Alpinist GMT. Had a very similar style hand.


I think the difference here is that while the hand is short, the GMT scale and hand are in close proximity and therefore are easy to read.


----------



## BrandonZ (Feb 12, 2006)

raustin33 said:


> I think the difference here is that while the hand is short, the GMT scale and hand are in close proximity and therefore are easy to read.


I agree. It's a little more legible that way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

C’mon you guys, lol. The short hand hardly makes any difference compared to a hand a couple of millimeters longer.


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

Brey17 said:


> C'mon you guys, lol. The short hand hardly makes any difference compared to a hand a couple of millimeters longer.


Apparently, others disagree.


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

can we buy the rubber strap seperately?
Where are they sourced from?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

allanzzz said:


> can we buy the rubber strap seperately?
> Where are they sourced from?


The strap I think is called a BIWI isis.

Not common but I believe there are a couple retailers out there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

raustin33 said:


> I think the difference here is that while the hand is short, the GMT scale and hand are in close proximity and therefore are easy to read.


Agreed. I don't mind that the GMT hours are the odd hours and in between the indices. It seems like a clever way to not crowd the dial too much.


----------



## ai7 (Feb 7, 2018)

raustin33 said:


> I'm pretty tuned into legibility in my watches, so I'm probably more sensitive to it than most. So that's why for me it's a deal breaker. It's definitely not ugly, and I do see these selling out immediately. Just isn't for me.


For sure! You like what you like, and that's cool. And if you find that a watch's legibility doesn't work for you, I think that's a legit concern or even a deal-breaker.

(For what it's worth, I agree with you about the Seiko--the shorter GMT hand seems not to be a liability there because of the rest of the dial's design.)


----------



## many (Jan 9, 2018)

They are targeting to have more information about the GMT on Insta tomorrow. Maybe pre-orders will be taken then.


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

many said:


> They are targeting to have more information about the GMT on Insta tomorrow. Maybe pre-orders will be taken then.


I'm not sure there's going to be pre-orders. I think it's going to be the series 2 release structure again.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth GMT Sapphire?*



yankeeblues said:


> Double post


Can't believe I took these at Windup 17, and they still aren't out. Having seen them in the metal, I'm going to be chasing a fixie abyss.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

After reading the last 100 posts or so, the discussion does have me wondering about the GMT hand/design. Do I need a GMT - no. Do I like the GMT idea in concept - yes. Probably a moot mental exercise, are they will likely sell out instantly... 
My Series I on an isofrane strap









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Brey17 said:


> C'mon you guys, lol. The short hand hardly makes any difference compared to a hand a couple of millimeters longer.


A couple of mm can make or break a watch. Just look at the new Black Bay Fifty-Eight or the hands on the original 214270 Explorer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Michael Day said:


> A couple of mm can make or break a watch. Just look at the new Black Bay Fifty-Eight or the hands on the original 214270 Explorer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Couldn't agree more this forum exists for us to pour over the minutia of watches. We are picky a short hand is a deal breaker for some and not shocking.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

smkader said:


> I'm not sure there's going to be pre-orders. I think it's going to be the series 2 release structure again.


Definitely series 2 style. Everything but the GMT hands were done long ago.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Good luck to all who want one. 
Not crazy about the short hand, but also I'm saving up for an Omega so this is just not a priority for me right now.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

JLS36 said:


> Couldn't agree more this forum exists for us to pour over the minutia of watches. We are picky a short hand is a deal breaker for some and not shocking.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


You are right and I totally get it. I just don't think it renders the home timezone illegible as some are intimating.


----------



## yankeeblues (Apr 1, 2016)

Now that I can see the final design with the tasteful, small 24 hour indices and confirmed the availability of the sapphire diving bezel, I think it’s a winner. For me, that bezel is a large part of the Seaforth appeal. However, unless you are a pilot or very frequent long distance traveler, the GMT function is basically an aesthetic feature, a nerd talking point, or both. I have a son living 6 zone hours away for the next two years, so it’s useful for that I suppose. Doing the math in my head is not particularly challenging, at least for now.


----------



## Heffdog116 (Feb 3, 2015)

$900 seems pretty reasonable. Still can’t get over the GmT though. It’s not about the look, but practicality. Takes too long to determine which hour the GMT hand is. I ended up going with a Farer GMT. Different price points but ya


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

thejames1 said:


> After reading the last 100 posts or so, the discussion does have me wondering about the GMT hand/design. Do I need a GMT - no. Do I like the GMT idea in concept - yes. Probably a moot mental exercise, are they will likely sell out instantly...
> My Series I on an isofrane strap


The real issue is, ETA gmt is terrible in practice, the correct way to do GMT is Rolex way, where the GMT hand is set together with the minute hand, then the hour hand sets independently.

This way, when changing time zones, one only has to move the hour hand, and the gmt hand stays on gmt time (or home time - this is how I use it).

Eta GMT looks cool, but if one actually needs to use a GMT function because he/she continually travels across different time zones, it's pretty useless.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Heffdog116 said:


> It's not about the look, but practicality. Takes too long to determine which hour the GMT hand is.











You mean the only shiny orange hand on the watch?









- - - Updated - - -



Heffdog116 said:


> It's not about the look, but practicality. Takes too long to determine which hour the GMT hand is.







You mean the only shiny orange hand on the watch?


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Seppia said:


> The real issue is, ETA gmt is terrible in practice, the correct way to do GMT is Rolex way, where the GMT hand is set together with the minute hand, then the hour hand sets independently.
> 
> This way, when changing time zones, one only has to move the hour hand, and the gmt hand stays on gmt time (or home time - this is how I use it).
> 
> Eta GMT looks cool, but if one actually needs to use a GMT function because he/she continually travels across different time zones, it's pretty useless.


I agree that the Rolex way is better, but think you exaggerate how hard the ETA way is, since it's really just one extra step. I travelled a lot with an ETA GMT and when I landed in a new time zone, I'd simply set the time to the new time zone, then set the GMT hand to my home time. Done. An extra step, but not "pretty useless" IMHO.

Now as to the length of the Seaforth GMT hand, that's another issue.......

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Yeah I was maybe pretty harsh towards ETA, but when one tries the Rolex style the light bulb goes on and it’s impossible not to think “why would anybody NOT do it like this?”

The amputated gmt hand is bad, since it rotates once every 24 hours it obviously needs more precise pointing. 
So either markings that are close to it, or longer hand so that it’s easier to determine where it stands. 

There’s a reason why the Speedmaster’s chronometer hand reaches faaaar out till the edge of the dial and is not 1cm long.

These will sell in 0.5 seconds regardless.


----------



## Heffdog116 (Feb 3, 2015)

EL_GEEk said:


> Heffdog116 said:
> 
> 
> > It's not about the look, but practicality. Takes too long to determine which hour the GMT hand is.
> ...


Lol! I meant to say takes too long to determine which hour marker the GMT hand is pointing to


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Heffdog116 said:


> Lol! I meant to say takes too long to determine which hour marker the GMT hand is pointing to


You do not have that issue with the 24 hour steel bezel.


----------



## yankeeblues (Apr 1, 2016)

Off topic a bit but does anyone understand why all the double-posts, esp with photos?


----------



## yankeeblues (Apr 1, 2016)

Heffdog116 said:


> $900 seems pretty reasonable. Still can't get over the GmT though. It's not about the look, but practicality. Takes too long to determine which hour the GMT hand is. I ended up going with a Farer GMT. Different price points but ya


Ya....? Only live once? Am I right that the Farer doesn't have a screw down crown? I like the look but I'm not a fan of push-ins.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I'm struggling team--for a travel companion, do I want to compete for a 24-hour bezel for 3 time zone capability, or a dive bezel so that I can track two time zones plus be able to time stuff for up to an hour? I've historically found 24-hour bezels too busy, but now I'm not so sure. Decisions, decisions... (and luck).


----------



## many (Jan 9, 2018)

ck2k01 said:


> I'm struggling team--for a travel companion, do I want to compete for a 24-hour bezel for 3 time zone capability, or a dive bezel so that I can track two time zones plus be able to time stuff for up to an hour? I've historically found 24-hour bezels too busy, but now I'm not so sure. Decisions, decisions... (and luck).


Unless you've done it before and don't mind it. I wouldn't recommend trying to track a second time zone using a dive bezel. It's like using a knife to turn a screw.

[


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

many said:


> Unless you've done it before and don't mind it. I wouldn't recommend trying to track a second time zone using a dive bezel. It's like using a knife to turn a screw.
> 
> [


Thanks. I'm contemplating using applied indices for one time zone, the 24 marks on the dial for the GMT hand (second time zone), and the dive bezel for 60-minute timing.


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

warsh said:


> I agree that the Rolex way is better, but think you exaggerate how hard the ETA way is, since it's really just one extra step. I travelled a lot with an ETA GMT and when I landed in a new time zone, I'd simply set the time to the new time zone, then set the GMT hand to my home time. Done. An extra step, but not "pretty useless" IMHO.
> 
> Now as to the length of the Seaforth GMT hand, that's another issue.......


It's more than just an extra step. In order to travel and change your local time, you actually have to stop your watch.

But I agree it's not "pretty useless", it's just not as well designed for travel between timezones. On the other hand, I guess it's BETTER designed if you don't travel, but want to track someone who does.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Zinzan said:


> It's more than just an extra step. In order to travel and change your local time, you actually have to stop your watch.
> 
> But I agree it's not "pretty useless", it's just not as well designed for travel between timezones. On the other hand, I guess it's BETTER designed if you don't travel, but want to track someone who does.


I think I also prefer the price of ETA...


----------



## Heffdog116 (Feb 3, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> Heffdog116 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol! I meant to say takes too long to determine which hour marker the GMT hand is pointing to
> ...


Honestly, even with the 24 hour bezel, I do not think reading the GMT hour is very easy. Maybe just me


----------



## Heffdog116 (Feb 3, 2015)

yankeeblues said:


> Heffdog116 said:
> 
> 
> > $900 seems pretty reasonable. Still can't get over the GmT though. It's not about the look, but practicality. Takes too long to determine which hour the GMT hand is. I ended up going with a Farer GMT. Different price points but ya
> ...


Ya, no screw down. Definitely a con, but the top grade movement, thinness, and quirkiness make up for it. Definitely not a diver though, which the SF most definitely is. Still love the SF, just see the normal model in my future moreso the GMT


----------



## sn0wman72 (May 21, 2017)

Does anyone know if the Sapphire Diver bezel being offered with the GMT is dark blue or black


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

sn0wman72 said:


> Does anyone know if the Sapphire Diver bezel being offered with the GMT is dark blue or black


Dark blue


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

From another forum:


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

August! Anxiously awaiting for payment/shipping notice on my Seaforth pre-order.

I was thinking of the dial layout. Why did Jason do away with the Halios logo?

Was thinking it would have been a more balanced dial design:

Below 12:
[logo]
Halios

Above 6:
Seaforth


----------



## pochitoski (May 11, 2013)

Probably you guys can give some feedback before the pre order for the GMT starts. I'm undecided to pull the trigger between the Seaforth GMT and the new Yema Superman Heritage. I know the Yema is a vintage diver re issue but I think it looks great for the value and it has a bracelet which the Halios doesn't. Is hard to decide and I don't want to miss the pre order for this one knowing that they are so hard to get. I guess there to many good watches around in this price range


----------



## yankeeblues (Apr 1, 2016)

RE: the Farer
I wasn’t downgrading that watch. It’s gorgeous. In fact, I’m leaning toward the fixie Seaforth GMT since it reminds me of the Farer. Like almost all diver watch fans, I don’t dive (I always think im gonna get certified...) but I do like swimming with a watch. I’m amazed that a push-in can still be pretty depth-proof. Modern seals are pretty impressive. Great watch.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Seaforth Fever Round 4 is imminent...


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Absolutely incredible. One touch enabled and all sold out.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Hell ya. Got through: Abyss Blue GMT with Steel Diver bezel to join my 12-hour Sunburst Grey.

Edit: I wasn't successful during round 2 (in-my-cart yoinked). So I know the frustration folks are about to post. It sucks. I know little about business, so I wonder how the rabid low-supply demand releases compare to the series III pre-order from a business and profit perspective, short term and long term?


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Less than two minutes by my count.


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

Checked the page out at 2 minutes past opening time, and they're already all sold out lol.


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

Lol. I passed on this one, but no surprise.


----------



## happyrock (Jul 15, 2014)

Tried to check out at 4pm, by the time i entered my credit card info, it said sold out when I moved to the final check out page.


----------



## photovideopro (Oct 9, 2015)

Got an Abyss 24hr! I must've checked out within the first 30 seconds or less. Thank God for quick work internet


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

People already leaving angry/disappointed comments on his instagram & webpage.

Don't think I'm going to stay up till 3 am EST for another crack at this, and I shudder to think what the second-hand prices are going to be for this. I already have two pre-orders for the Seaforth III, so I guess I'll just leave it at that and wait for those instead.


----------



## DrDubzz (Jan 18, 2010)

I had my gray 24 hr in my cart and before I could pay it was sold out...


----------



## photovideopro (Oct 9, 2015)

Also, can we just mention it was NOT GOOD TIMING when Stacey decides to write the watch on Hodinkee the SAME HOUR the watch releases?

- - - Updated - - -

Also, can we just mention it was NOT GOOD TIMING when Stacey decides to write the watch up on Hodinkee the SAME HOUR the watch releases?


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

TheJubs said:


> People already leaving angry/disappointed comments on his instagram & webpage.
> .


People who do that kind of crap sux

- - - Updated - - -



TheJubs said:


> People already leaving angry/disappointed comments on his instagram & webpage.
> .


People who do that kind of crap sux


----------



## uwtiger (Apr 13, 2017)

Had an Abyss with Sapphire in cart, but not fast enough to check out.. Congrats to those who got their orders in.


----------



## SAZ2301 (Mar 22, 2018)

I’ve got the DLC fixed pastel inbound so the GMT was out of the question so no disappointment here... It’s history repeating itself...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Brey17 said:


> Absolutely incredible. One touch enabled and all sold out.


I'm amazed people still like up to give this guy money.

People complain about Rolex being in short supply, but Rolex is The Brand in watches, has history and everything.

This is a very nicely done Chinese micro, it makes no sense


----------



## SAZ2301 (Mar 22, 2018)

Grey on grey









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Was about to comment that because of the Hodinkee article that this would be a Seaforth Series II situation all over again...
Then I come back to this thread to see that it happened exactly as I thought would happen.

For anyone curious here is the article -------> https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/halios-seaforth-gmt-introducing


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

For anyone whose going to try for the second GMT race in a few hours, here's the process that led to success for me today.

Yesterday, I ensured that my Google Chrome settings were properly set up so that my credit card payment information auto-fills. Tip: also ensure that your PayPal account information in Google Chrome is set up to auto-fill (I lucked out that mine was).

Today,

1. I loaded up the Seaforth GMT 404 error page at 12:50PM PST.

2. I kept refreshing every 2 seconds between 12:59PM PST and 1:00PM PST.

3. I noticed the actual ordering page display right around a 1:00:00 PST refresh attempt.

4. I quickly changed the bezel to the dive option and ensured the default Abyss Blue color option remained.

5. I clicked a check out button.

6. I selected PayPal fairly quickly as my payment option (spending maybe 5-10 seconds to think about it).

7. I noticed my password wasn’t auto-filled so I clicked my PayPal phone # which was auto-filled as my user name, and my password auto-filled.

9. I clicked a login button.

10. I ensured my default PayPal payment option (credit card) was auto-selected and clicked a continue button.

11. I clicked a confirm button that the auto-entered address that was listed was correct.

(12. I can’t remember whether I had to click a final pay button.)

13. I waited on a payment processing screen.

14. I received a successful order receipt screen and email.

In total, #s 3-14 probably took me 30-45 seconds. So it’s definitely a mad dash that requires some preparation ahead of time (as I learned during my failed run during the Series II race).


----------



## SAZ2301 (Mar 22, 2018)

It was always going to happen because of the hysteria that is whipped up here and other watch forums...But I would say mainly here...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SAZ2301 (Mar 22, 2018)

ck2k01 said:


> For anyone whose going to try for the second GMT race in a few hours, here's the process that led to success for me today.
> 
> Yesterday, I ensured that my Google Chrome settings were properly set up for credit card payment auto-fill. Tip: also ensure that your PayPal account in Google Chrome is auto-filled.
> 
> ...


If you have to type any details in you've missed out...lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

SAZ2301 said:


> If you have to type any details in you've missed out...lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


In short, yep, that's what's to be learned.


----------



## SAZ2301 (Mar 22, 2018)

There will be plenty for sale here shortly for the people that have to have one. As long as your prepared to pay the 100% mark up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

SAZ2301 said:


> There will be plenty for sale here shortly for the people that have to have one. As long as your prepared to pay the 100% mark up
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'll go on record that marking it up for resale was, is, and will be a douche move regardless of stated justification. Very anti-Halios/WUS brotherhood spirit.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Congratulations to those that got a GMT. Or will get one later. 

The numbers of the GMT are VERY small and divided into two batches for the sale. I am not surprised they went quickly. 

The GMT and the numbers were fixed after series 1 and before the series 2 craziness went down. 

I am not sure what the best way to have done it for the GMT is but whatever way they were to be sold with so few it would have been challenging to get one. 

Best of luck to those after one to find one somehow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

ck2k01 said:


> I'll go on record that marking it up for resale was, is, and will be a douche move regardless of stated justification. Very anti-Halios/WUS brotherhood spirit.


Edit: my comment below is factually incorrect in light of the fact that the quantities were set beforehand. I'm sorry for the "douche" but still think it was mishandled again.

The douche move is a brand not providing enough supply to even cover a few minutes of demand.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

I think it's more about Halios installing software that detects and bans bots to prevent the operators of said bots from flipping the watches a few days/weeks later for a massive markup.

I honestly think Jason doesn't give a rat's ass what happens after he puts the watches up for sale and I'm not sure he should.


----------



## SAZ2301 (Mar 22, 2018)

This was the issue last time and it was sorted... It's genuine buyers who are buying to flip... But heyho they bought it so it's there's to do as they please... If people are prepared to pay double the money...Lemons are there to be squeezed...








That's a snippet from Jason's Instagram post about numbers...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Does anybody know how many gmt‘s are there all in all? The two batches plus the few that go to his European partner?




Typed on an IBM typewriter.

Watch my watches on IG: @brrrzkrrz


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I imagine we'll go through this again after the 3 am EST sale for our WUS brothers in Oceania. 

Jason should have made it clear from the outset that he had very very limited quantities of GMTs. Less than a handful for some versions. People need to adjust their expectations. This is a one man shop after all and he produces only very limited quantities. The preorder was an exception that we are lucky to have had. Otherwise, it's to the fastest finger and quantities are limited.

To those who got one, enjoy. It's a limited version.


----------



## photovideopro (Oct 9, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> I imagine we'll go through this again after the 3 am EST sale for our WUS brothers in Oceania.
> 
> Jason should have made it clear from the outset that he had very very limited quantities of GMTs. Less than a handful for some versions.
> To those who got one, enjoy. It's a limited version.


Is it confirmed that qualities were that low?


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Not sure why a guy that's got this demand and respect would choose to do it this way. Also not sure why people are so crazy for it that short gmt hand is not the best thing I have seen, I know that's subjective. I thought he learned after seaforth series two. Just a bad way to treat people, and no I don't have the answer how to fix it, he seems to have tried in series three. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

JLS36 said:


> Not sure why a guy that's got this demand and respect would choose to do it this way. Also not sure why people are so crazy for it that short gmt hand is not the best thing I have seen, I know that's subjective. I thought he learned after seaforth series two. Just a bad way to treat people, and no I don't have the answer how to fix it, he seems to have tried in series three.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I think the problem stems from this originally being slated for a release at the same time as series 2. The watches were finished, minus the GMT hand problem, before series two was released. The hand issue is what pushed it back so far. I don't believe there is a different way to do it, since there already was limited quantities. You can't do a pre-sale, because you don't have the product to support it, so I think this was his only option.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

photovideopro said:


> Is it confirmed that qualities were that low?


They are very low. 
If you go way back in Instagram posts about a year or so he makes it clear it's very limited. So while not overt it's at least been consistent. So it's been that way for a while, the production volume was probably fixed a year ago or more. These were made I think as a special low volume companion to series 2. And that exploded beyond comprehension. Clearly the Seaforth in general has been more popular than expected and the GMT is a vestigial leftover from the pre Popularity era.

I talked to Jason in person about the GMTs at the series 2 launch party and it was clear there thAt the numbers are low and it was a stress deciding what to do with them even back then.

I don't know if it would have made people happier to say "X amount" of the GMTs were made or not. But HALIOS has a history of not disclosing production numbers by choice.

I would treat it as a lottery win and be happy to be lucky if you win one but not too disappointed if you miss out. I am not in the hunt for one so it's easy for me to say, I know. I am sure it may be frustrating if you have been waiting on one.

But series 3 pre orders and the willingness to meet demand shows a desire to please people and change going forward.

What will be interesting to see is how future models are done as the demand will be unknown. Will production volume stay low and maybe multiple release done until demand is somewhat satisfied? Or will higher production numbers create unsold stock and stagnant value? Hard to say.

That's why I am glad I don't own a watch brand .

Good luck all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

I think the folks at Lorier have been handling things somewhat better than Halios. After incredible demand and an almost instant run-through of the first batch, they committed to portioning out batches every few weeks or so to keep up with demand until it tapers off. 

I've got to think if Halios continues to alienate would-be customers by making it nearly impossible to buy one of their watches, people will start looking elsewhere and/or a brand with similarly designed and built offerings will crop up with a more robust logistics and fulfillment strategy to fill the gap. 

While Jason might not deserve the criticism, I can also see would-be customers getting angry at the fact that the ONLY way to buy a Seaforth of any type is to overpay on the secondary market.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> While Jason might not deserve the criticism, I can also see would-be customers getting angry at the fact that the ONLY way to buy a Seaforth of any type is to overpay on the secondary market.


When the second series debacle went down he made a point of doing an effectively unlimited preorder for another series to accomodate everyone who wanted one. I'm not sure where this idea that there has been "no way to get a Seaforth" comes from because it's demonstrably not the case.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Perhaps I was speaking hyperbolically but "Unlimited" is hyperbolic as well. 

If we estimate the demand for a Seaforth as a whole number, let's say 50, what Jason has done is portion out 10 in one pre-order, another 10+ in a second pre-order, which means there's still a large swath of people who want to buy the watch but can't. Satisfying demand would mean there would be another Seaforth pre-order already in the pipeline and announced or - as with Lorier - a simple posting on their site that says, "we'll have watches available at noon on X date," a process that will be repeated every month or so so long as there is demand.


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

It's like everyone in here was sleeping on the series 3 preorders.¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> Perhaps I was speaking hyperbolically but it being "demonstrably not the case" may be hyperbolic as well. "Unlimited" is most definitely hyperbolic.
> 
> If we estimate the demand for a Seaforth as a whole number, let's say 50, what Jason has done is portion out 10 in one pre-order, another 5 in a second pre-order and so on, which means there's still a large swath of people who want to buy the watch but can't.


I'm not sure I'm following you. So far as I know noone was turned away from the Series 3 preorder and the number of watches wasn't capped. People plunked down their money and he's producing a watch for them. What could possible be more equitable than that?


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

RLextherobot said:


> I'm not sure I'm following you. So far as I know noone was turned away from the Series 3 preorder and the number of watches wasn't capped. People plunked down their money and he's producing a watch for them. What could possible be more equitable than that?


What if I want to buy a Seaforth now? What if I just learned about the brand after this supposed "unlimited" pre-order was already closed and wanted to purchase one? To say that the "unlimited" preorder satisfied _all_ demand for the watch is demonstrably inaccurate, as there are clearly still quite a few folks out there who'd buy one if they were available.

At this point, I'm going to retreat from the field and wish you a good weekend, as I've got commitments that sadly do not include online debates with strangers about micro-brand watches.

Cheers.


----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)

Me reading this thread right now having not wanted a GMT and knowing that my sunburst gray will be in my hands soon.


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> What if I want to buy a Seaforth now? What if I just learned about the brand after this supposed "unlimited" pre-order was already closed and wanted to purchase one? To say that the "unlimited" preorder satisfied _all_ demand for the watch is demonstrably inaccurate, as there are clearly still quite a few folks out there who'd buy one if they were available.
> 
> At this point, I'm going to retreat from the field and wish you a good weekend, as I've got commitments that sadly do not include online debates with strangers about micro-brand watches.
> 
> Cheers.


Everyone needs to chill a little.

Why does no one complain when they can't get their hands on a Speedmaster Ultraman?

At the end of the day the Seaforth is limited and that's that.

The same deal happens with limited sneakers. These companies release limited quantities and some people pay five times the retail amount cos they have to have them.

It's the supply and demand effect. It happens everywhere.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristoO (Dec 27, 2012)

Ellipsis... said:


> Me reading this thread right now having not wanted a GMT and knowing that my sunburst gray will be in my hands soon.


I thinking the same thing. No need for a GMT for me, but the prospect of my Abyss Blue arriving soon is occupying way to much of my brain.

- - - Updated - - -



Ellipsis... said:


> Me reading this thread right now having not wanted a GMT and knowing that my sunburst gray will be in my hands soon.


I thinking the same thing. No need for a GMT for me, but the prospect of my Abyss Blue arriving soon is occupying way to much of my brain.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

The culture of Instant gratification meets an artist.


----------



## Sayan (Aug 19, 2017)

Tanjecterly said:


> I imagine we'll go through this again after the 3 am EST sale for our WUS brothers in Oceania.
> 
> Jason should have made it clear from the outset that he had very very limited quantities of GMTs. Less than a handful for some versions. People need to adjust their expectations. This is a one man shop after all and he produces only very limited quantities. The preorder was an exception that we are lucky to have had. Otherwise, it's to the fastest finger and quantities are limited.
> 
> To those who got one, enjoy. It's a limited version.


Even i wasn't trying to buy GMT version at this time, to be fare he mention few times that the quantities are very limited on his IG posts before watches were actually offered for sale.


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

Everyone in here needs to chill out. The last pre-order was open for what, 2 weeks? And people talked about how thats going to drive the demand down. And now Its all the sudden its 'not fair' that you can't get a GMT...

Its a lose lose for Jason at this point with y'all. Which is terrible, because he's doing good things.

- - - Updated - - -

Everyone in here needs to chill out. The last pre-order was open for what, 2 weeks? And people talked about how thats going to drive the demand down. And now Its all the sudden its 'not fair' that you can't get a GMT...

Its a lose lose for Jason at this point with y'all. Which is terrible, because he's doing good things.


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm fortunate to be a current Seaforth II owner, so no GMT hunt for me.

Congrats to those who got one, good luck to those trying out for round 2, and to the people complaining, remember there's more to life than getting angry about missing out on a trivial little luxury.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> What if I want to buy a Seaforth now? What if I just learned about the brand after this supposed "unlimited" pre-order was already closed and wanted to purchase one? To say that the "unlimited" preorder satisfied _all_ demand for the watch is demonstrably inaccurate, as there are clearly still quite a few folks out there who'd buy one if they were available.
> 
> At this point, I'm going to retreat from the field and wish you a good weekend, as I've got commitments that sadly do not include online debates with strangers about micro-brand watches.
> 
> Cheers.


I think it's fairly clear Halios made a reasonable effort to satisfy demand by doing a preorder for the Series 3, and that so far as we know that preorder wasn't capped and no one was turned away.

I also think it's not reasonable to expect that all demand for a product made by a microbrand will be met in perpetuity.

Obviously you see it differently and that's cool.

Enjoy your weekend, sincerely.


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

And to anyone angry about not getting in on the GMT, but still wants a Seaforth there is still some hope.
Jason said either on an email or on instagram that cancelled orders for the Series III Seaforth would be on the website.
Some models will likely be available around the same time as shipping for the Series III begins.


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

ConfusedOne said:


> And to anyone angry about not getting in on the GMT, but still wants a Seaforth there is still some hope.
> Jason said either on an email or on instagram that cancelled orders for the Series III Seaforth would be on the website.
> Some models will likely be available around the same time as shipping for the Series III begins.


With some even ordering 3-5 pieces in series III, I'm guessing there will be quite some cancellations and resales. And besides, I'm not really sold on the idea of paying an extra 200 bucks plus for a stubby GMT hand.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Honesty he made the attempt and realized the issues with series 1&2 thus he offered series 3 via pre order, it makes little sense to backtrack and change the formula back to the old when he's shown he can meet the need of all. Of course he owes nobody anything and nobody is owed a gmt. But to go back to something that's clearly not making customers or would be customers happy is crazy. For the record I own and love my series 2 and didn't make an attempt for gmt, the stubby short hand didn't appeal to me. Color me confused and surprised so many want that stubby gmt. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

Bless Jason for the stubby hand. I saved money.

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I’ve been traveling and was in meetings all day so I’m only now seeing this. Honestly I’m more surprised that people still want this with the 🦖 hand. I wonder if those who got in actually intend to keep it or just want in in the profit.


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

JLS36 said:


> Honesty he made the attempt and realized the issues with series 1&2 thus he offered series 3 via pre order, it makes little sense to backtrack and change the formula back to the old when he's shown he can meet the need of all. Of course he owes nobody anything and nobody is owed a gmt. But to go back to something that's clearly not making customers or would be customers happy is crazy. For the record I own and love my series 2 and didn't make an attempt for gmt, the stubby short hand didn't appeal to me. Color me confused and surprised so many want that stubby gmt.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


You have to remember though that the GMT watches were part of Series II, so technically he just used the same process as was being planned all along for it's release.

I really don't get the hate about how Jason has done the release. Yes it's limited. He said it would be limited. It's up to him to decide what quantity he feels comfortable releasing, and supporting. Remember that he has never done a GMT before, so it's a new movement for him to support. And we all know that he has fairly decent quality standards that he wants to maintain. He needs to be comfortable that he can maintain the quality of support for this release as has come to be expected.

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

Jason can't win with these people. Here we are, people complaining about not being able to get their hands on a _limited_... Let me repeat that, _*LIMITED*_, run GMT.

What's not to understand? If the number is limited what sense is there for a pre-order like he did for Series 3?

I don't see any complaints when brand name watch makers offer limited production pieces. Don't go on about prestige, or how long it took to develop etc, because it's still their decision to make a limited quantity. If they want to make 7 watches, then they make 7 watches. If Halios only offers 67 GMT's, sorry to break it to you guys, but it's only 67 and it's first come, first served; remind me again how this is different than literally standing in line for tickets or a new game console on release day? Hell, even Apple fans line up for days and some walk away with nothing, that's just how it goes sometimes.

I find it interesting that at this price point complaints are almost guaranteed. Yet, add a few zeroes to the price tag, and people seem to understand and accept the idea that not everyone will get one. The truth is, no matter what Jason does, he will _never_ be able to fully meet the demand (especially considering he's a one man show), which means there's always people talking down about his decisions, spreading negativity, all because they couldn't get one.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Seppia said:


> The real issue is, ETA gmt is terrible in practice, the correct way to do GMT is Rolex way, where the GMT hand is set together with the minute hand, then the hour hand sets independently.
> 
> This way, when changing time zones, one only has to move the hour hand, and the gmt hand stays on gmt time (or home time - this is how I use it).
> 
> Eta GMT looks cool, but if one actually needs to use a GMT function because he/she continually travels across different time zones, it's pretty useless.


I've read a few reviews on the Tudor BB GMT lately, and I agree with you on the jumping (if you are traveling frequently that is). Matter of time before they make a BB58 GMT I imagine.

As far as the Seaforth goes, I missed out on round 1 and I don't plan on being disappointed for a second time today. Happy to have just one of these watches.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

15 minutes till go time people!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## raustin33 (Jun 15, 2015)

Wow — I had everything set up, correct URL, completed Apple Pay checkout within 45 seconds, and didn't get one. I don't know how it'd be humanly possible to move through that faster. I literally build Shopify sites so I know how to get through fast, haha.

Very happy to see this method of selling go away for Halios. Pre-order is the way to go.


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

holy crap, is it over? i tried not to buy in the previous batch but still tried in the second batch.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

had the blue in cart, but hesitated as wanted the grey... then it was gone


----------



## WatchFan650 (Feb 22, 2013)

i had a AB sapphire diver GMT in my cart, and checked out via regular CC method, then it said it was sold out. However, i went back into the GMT page, and the order button didn't say sold out, so i kept clicking, and going to check out, only to have it once again say the item was sold out. after about the 4th try, it went through, and i received an order confirmation.


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

I had the Abyss Blue Sapphire GMT twice in my shopping cart today but came out empty handed during the slight delay in the Paypal check out process. Half expected this after the Seaforth ii release debacle but I'm not too bitter as i have the Grey/12 hr Seaforth iii preorder to look forward to in the coming weeks.


----------



## SAZ2301 (Mar 22, 2018)

Damned if you do and damned if ya don’t..
You can please some of the people some of the time but you can’t please all of the people all of the time...
If you miss out move on or pay the premium...Simple...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

Was not looking to pick up another GMT watch and I'm already waiting on a series 3, but I wanted to see if the 5 minute hold checked out as per Jason's post on IG -









Logged in to PayPal already, ready for the 2nd set of GMT orders, I managed to add a blue dial sapphire to the cart at 3pm Hong Kong time and then clicked on checkout. I then waited, keeping an eye on the PC clock since it's tied to the atomic clock.

1 minute later, I clicked to the 2nd page and it was removed from my cart and marked as sold out.

It's possible I had to click 2 pages in for that 5 minute hold to start, but I can confirm it definitely did not work for the first page immediately after clicking the checkout button.


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

If any of you guys complaining about missing out want to get REAL MAD, you should try buying something from a Supreme or SNKRS drop.


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

So does anyone know how long GMT round 2 lasted?

I checked the page out of interest and whilst I was initially able to add a watch, I didn't proceed with the checkout and started getting 404 errors from the start page about 30 seconds after kickoff.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## happyrock (Jul 15, 2014)

I tried for both batches to get an AB Sapphire, and in the second batch, it was removed from my cart in a minute. I have a screen shot at roughly 03:01:30est just for proof. And that was after I got the item sold out error. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

KJRye said:


> You have to remember though that the GMT watches were part of Series II, so technically he just used the same process as was being planned all along for it's release.
> 
> I really don't get the hate about how Jason has done the release. Yes it's limited. He said it would be limited. It's up to him to decide what quantity he feels comfortable releasing, and supporting. Remember that he has never done a GMT before, so it's a new movement for him to support. And we all know that he has fairly decent quality standards that he wants to maintain. He needs to be comfortable that he can maintain the quality of support for this release as has come to be expected.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


Series 2 has past, and he noted the issues and installed the pre order system. Nobody has a right to be mean or hostile. But everyone can be upset they didn't get one of they like. I didn't even try this round.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## photovideopro (Oct 9, 2015)

Jason mentioned on instagram that he had less that 100 watches for sale, and 4000 visitors at the opening of the sale. I'm assuming this was for 1pm, PST. So we can be sure there were less than 200 watches available to at the very least 4000 people. (assuming the same group tried during both windows).

So that means less than 5% got a watch.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

happyrock said:


> I tried for both batches to get an AB Sapphire, and in the second batch, it was removed from my cart in a minute. I have a screen shot at roughly 03:01:30est just for proof. And that was after I got the item sold out error.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That happened to me with the first run, but I would estimate my entire attempted transaction was under 15 seconds. I had it it my cart within 1:00:10 and while it was PayPal One Touch was processing an error came up that my cart was empty.

You would think that if something is in your cart, you would have a minute or so to complete the transaction.

I wasn't going to lose any sleep over the midnight run.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

photovideopro said:


> Jason mentioned on instagram that he had less that 100 watches for sale, and 4000 visitors at the opening of the sale. I'm assuming this was for 1pm, PST. So we can be sure there were less than 200 watches available to at the very least 4000 people. (assuming the same group tried during both windows).
> 
> So that means less than 5% got a watch.


Ya less Than 100 watches is tiny. It just begs the question of the handling of it. Why the hodinkee article timed with release of so few watches. It would have been nice to hear or see more aggressively that there are so few available. I am not personally upset as I didn't go but I also didn't know there were so few watches made this go.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hitman23 (Oct 18, 2011)

I am curious if limiting the first series of the model is to build hype for the product or is that their typical capacity to produce a batch. It seems that the timing of the Hodinkee article and the limited numbers of the release points towards the former. Have the previous batches of watches been in the 100-200 range as well?


----------



## photovideopro (Oct 9, 2015)

hitman23 said:


> I am curious if limiting the first series of the model is to build hype for the product or is that their typical capacity to produce a batch. It seems that the timing of the Hodinkee article and the limited numbers of the release points towards the former. Have the previous batches of watches been in the 100-200 range as well?


IIRC, Jason has always been very clear that the GMT would be very limited due to only having so many 2893s. These were purchased in 2017 and production was planned before the Seaforth took off in popularity. Even back in January he was open about how not everyone would get one that wanted it.


----------



## Sayan (Aug 19, 2017)

I was not trying to get GMT because i placed pre order for series III Seaforth, plus i don't like GMT in general. But i am wondering how Jason/ Halios will move forward with future models/orders. In his podcast iirc he said that there are no plans to expand company. But when you have 4000 people hitting your website to buy your product it will be very challenging for one man show, even with only 20% real buyers. And all publicity from Hodinkee and Worn and Wound and success of Seaforth line made Halios more desirable and recognizable brand which it was few years ago. 

If watches will be sold out in minutes there will be even more unhappy customers who eventually will move away from the brand. I also remember Jason said that 1000 pre order watches financially would be be great hit, but it would be very hard for him to meet such demand. So it would be interesting what will happen with next series. Based on all previous experience i would say keeping pre orders for a week, like it was with series III, is a good option, but you never know.... 

On the other hand i can't wait to get my no date AB Seaforth, hoping by the end of this month or early September.


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

So, speaking Series III, I wonder if there's going to be a trade thread, or members willing to trade? I took part in a release where members who weren't happy with what they received, matched with someone who wanted to do an even trade. Got tracking numbers, and obviously a lot of trust/integrity etc, mailed the item out and were then happy with the trade.

As time has passed from my initial excitement when I ordered a Pastel steel date, I'm unsure if I'll be keeping it; already considered a Nimbus Grey steel date as a replacement. Either way I'm still very much looking forward to my AB/S d, and Sunburst Grey nd fixie.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Jason made a Instagram post. His play hard to get then give everyone a chance model is peculiar. Not sure what he's trying to accomplish









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

It would appear that our artiste is coming to terms with his popularity and the need for a more mass produced approach.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Their just watches.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> Their just watches.


Of course they are, what are you implying?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

Does anyone know why the “Halios” text was removed from the Roldorf edition? The dial looks kind of... sparse(?) without it.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

elschiz said:


> So, speaking Series III, I wonder if there's going to be a trade thread


I think you just volunteered to create one.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

JLS36 said:


> Of course they are, what are you implying?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Probably the fact that some people get far too worked-up about these watches.

- - - Updated - - -



JLS36 said:


> Of course they are, what are you implying?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Probably the fact that some people get far too worked-up about these watches.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

allanzzz said:


> Bless Jason for the stubby hand. I saved money.
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


Haha. +1

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

X2-Elijah said:


> Probably the fact that some people get far too worked-up about these watches.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Probably the fact that some people get far too worked-up about these watches.


I don't understand that comment this is a message forum for enthusiasts, of course people are going to get worked up.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

I like how the Roldorf dial looks - the orange triangle pip at 12 is a nice touch, it's legible, and I'm a fan of that two-tone color scheme - but not sure if I $1000 like it. If this was priced more in line with the regular Seaforth, then I might be more inclined to drop a deposit for it, but as is I think I'll pass.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The roldorf dials look better than the renders. However still not my cup of tea. And apparently that goes for others as well as the preorder is still going and they are clearly available as opposed to other models. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

Yeah, the fact that pre-orders have been open since May, and these Roldorf watches are supposed to drop next month, makes me wonder just how tepid the response for them has been.


----------



## yankeeblues (Apr 1, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Strap change day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which curved end rubber strap is this? And review comments? Thanks


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

yankeeblues said:


> Which curved end rubber strap is this? And review comments? Thanks


That's just the stock HALIOS rubber strap, perhaps it looks like a curved end fitted strap.

It's an excellent strap though. Soft, flexible and suits the style perfectly. If you want a rubber strap for the Seaforth, no need to look elsewhere.

Hope that helps





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

househalfman said:


> I might do something I never thought I'd do: cancel a Seaforth preorder.


Looks like I'll be a seaforth owner afterall. Jason came through and found me a Sunburst Grey 12-hour ND. I'm excited again!


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

househalfman said:


> Looks like I'll be a seaforth owner afterall. Jason came through and found me a Sunburst Grey 12-hour ND. I'm excited again!


Congrats! Can't wait to see pics of it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeeblues (Apr 1, 2016)

I guess the bezel is wide enough to hide some of the “gap.” It does look nice! Thank you.


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

smkader said:


> Does anyone know why the "Halios" text was removed from the Roldorf edition? The dial looks kind of... sparse(?) without it.


Huh, you're right ... I didn't even notice that. Odd how he'd omit his brand name off the dial. Not even a "Roldorf" branding on it.


----------



## Wave1911 (Feb 18, 2017)

Why not have a pre-order for everything and make 25% extra so there will be a supply and everyone who wants one gets one? 

Obviously there’s a process and Halios is very successful because of how they do things. Just my opinion but part of this frenzy is caused on purpose. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

From the latest instagram Q&A, this is what I gathered.
1. Jason intends to hire staffs eventually.
2. GMT preorder and non-stubby hands will be up for discussion eventually.
3. Mint and purple dials might be coming up.
4. 2 new models in 2019, he seems to prefer fixed numbers for first batches of new designs and only consider pre-orders on subsequent batches.
5. Ultimately, he is not a big fan of pre-orders due to delays, order changes and financial difficulties.



Wave1911 said:


> Why not have a pre-order for everything and make 25% extra so there will be a supply and everyone who wants one gets one?


I think you are forgetting that Halios as a 1 man show is no Swatch group and cannot bear the financial burden/risk of making too many watches. Suppose if demand did went up say 20X, no one really likes to be sitting on liabilities worth a few times their nett worth etc. There's manufacturers to be paid and people to deliver watches to. If any of the components screw up mid way, you will have no watches and no money to pay the rest of the manufacturers etc.


----------



## Toni Crouton (Dec 5, 2015)

I have the Yema Superman - and love it! It is such a cool design and even looks better in the metal than on pics.
My IG is @daniels_watches in case you want to see more.
I was lucky enough to get a GMT Seaforth - will do a side-by side asap the GMT arrives.



pochitoski said:


> Probably you guys can give some feedback before the pre order for the GMT starts. I'm undecided to pull the trigger between the Seaforth GMT and the new Yema Superman Heritage. I know the Yema is a vintage diver re issue but I think it looks great for the value and it has a bracelet which the Halios doesn't. Is hard to decide and I don't want to miss the pre order for this one knowing that they are so hard to get. I guess there to many good watches around in this price range


----------



## Toni Crouton (Dec 5, 2015)

Well put @boatswain! Agree 100%

Regarding the pre-orders. I think hardly anyone can imagine wht kind of hassle it is for Jason to do a pre-oder (people changing their minds ans wanting a different configuration, others cancelling orders, re-allocation those...answering all the e-mails and keeping track of all of it.
Just going through the IG comments...people dont put in the effort to check other commets first or to go to his website...the THOUSANDS of "unnecessary" replies he did, just for convenience ot his followers - I think he doesn't get enough credit for that imo.

It must be tough to do all of that on your own, as Jason does. He does vers much so well and of course it would be nice if demand and supply were 1to1 - but as always, then many wouldn't find it so desireable I suppose.

Anyway. I'm a lucky son of a gun and got one - so one might say it's easy for me to say "guys, chill". Fair point.

Cheers from Germany
Daniel / @daniels_watches



boatswain said:


> They are very low.
> If you go way back in Instagram posts about a year or so he makes it clear it's very limited. So while not overt it's at least been consistent. So it's been that way for a while, the production volume was probably fixed a year ago or more. These were made I think as a special low volume companion to series 2. And that exploded beyond comprehension. Clearly the Seaforth in general has been more popular than expected and the GMT is a vestigial leftover from the pre Popularity era.
> 
> I talked to Jason in person about the GMTs at the series 2 launch party and it was clear there thAt the numbers are low and it was a stress deciding what to do with them even back then.
> ...


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

TheJubs said:


> Yeah, the fact that pre-orders have been open since May, and these Roldorf watches are supposed to drop next month, makes me wonder just how tepid the response for them has been.


I like the dials, but I think the price tag is likely what is putting people off. What does a fixie Seaforth go for - $665? That's essentially what you've got here from what I can tell, but priced a few hundred dollars more.


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

Toni Crouton said:


> I have the Yema Superman - and love it! It is such a cool design and even looks better in the metal than on pics.
> My IG is @daniels_watches in case you want to see more.
> I was lucky enough to get a GMT Seaforth - will do a side-by side asap the GMT arrives.


Please do! While the GMT is nice, the stubby GMT hand is a bit peculiar, IMO.

The Yema Superman is also on my shortlist. It looks like a really nice piece.


----------



## GTuned (May 12, 2013)

Toni Crouton said:


> Well put @boatswain! Agree 100%
> 
> Regarding the pre-orders. I think hardly anyone can imagine wht kind of hassle it is for Jason to do a pre-oder (people changing their minds ans wanting a different configuration, others cancelling orders, re-allocation those...answering all the e-mails and keeping track of all of it.
> Just going through the IG comments...people dont put in the effort to check other commets first or to go to his website...the THOUSANDS of "unnecessary" replies he did, just for convenience ot his followers - I think he doesn't get enough credit for that imo.
> ...


I'm waiting on mine (the regular Seaforth), and happy to do so, but seriously, you are 100% correct. His patience is unbelievable, and I was surprised that for such an in demand watch he allowed changes until the very last minute. Sounds like a top guy!


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Still no pics of grey sunburst with sapphire bezel eh? I ordered one and it's my first Halios...wondering how it looks...guess I gotta wait a few weeks IRL to find out...

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## NYVirus (Jan 18, 2018)

Can’t wait for the Series 3. Any guesses on ship date?


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Aren't the gmt's shipped yet? Scandal!! 

Typed on an IBM typewriter.

Watch my watches on IG: @brrrzkrrz


----------



## WatchFan650 (Feb 22, 2013)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Aren't the gmt's shipped yet? Scandal!!


Mine is supposed to be delivered today, but not sure if I'll be home to sign for it.


----------



## photovideopro (Oct 9, 2015)

You in US?


----------



## LinuxJonCB (Jul 12, 2018)

Wanted the pastel blue, but ended up taking the place of a canceled preorder for the orange/sapphire. Excited to see how it looks in person.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Has there been any update on approximate shipping start time for the preorders? There's just way too much for me to wade through on Instagram.


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

mplsabdullah said:


> Has there been any update on approximate shipping start time for the preorders? There's just way too much for me to wade through on Instagram.


Nothing exact yet, but he mentioned that everything was still on schedule for late August last I heard.


----------



## WatchFan650 (Feb 22, 2013)

photovideopro said:


> You in US?


Yes.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Im so excited to see actual customer pics and wristshots of the stubhands gmt - bring them on!!


Typed on an IBM typewriter.

Watch my watches on IG: @brrrzkrrz


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

Northeast US, suppose to arrive tomorrow.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Im so excited to see actual customer pics and wristshots of the stubhands gmt - bring them on!!
> 
> Typed on an IBM typewriter.
> 
> Watch my watches on IG: @brrrzkrrz


I just did an unboxing photoshoot--give me 20 minutes or so to get it all posted here!


----------



## photovideopro (Oct 9, 2015)

I just got word I'll be getting mine tomorrow!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

After proving unsuccessful during the Series 2 sprint, and while still patiently awaiting my Series 3 12-hour Sunburst Gray, I had a stroke of luck on Friday and got my order in for one of the 100 GMTs--one with a dive bezel. I had more good fortune when I received a note from Halios that Jason opts for lighting fast 1-day shipping, such that I've received the watch the day before I fly to Portland from the East Coast for a few days worth of work travel. I look forward to putting the GMT hand to good use and reporting back how 'ol stubs the hand performs in the field  Props on the shipping, Jason. Impressive.

Because of the rarity of the piece, and the drama over little Mr. Stubby, I felt the watch deserved an unboxing photoshoot and mini-review. Although in fact, I don't have much now to say about it, as it just has an additional position on the crown for the GMT complication, which works by "jumping" a bit after a few turns. Otherwise, the look of the watch and sweep of the seconds hand, and the feel of operating the crown in the different positions, are all as one would expect: great, quite smooth, and within normal limits.

About Stubby McStubberson, like Jason opined on Instagram, I too like how it looks versus a standard, long GMT hand. While I've always liked the GMT complication in theory, most GMT watches have tended to look a little "off" to me--that is, the typical combination of a long GMT hand and numbers-laden bezel has always struck me as a little too busy aesthetically. Thus, the short GMT hand, and diver bezel for which I opted, is the perfect aesthetic and functional solution for me: I only ever need to track two time zones at a time and I like the ability to be able to simultaneously track time increments of up to one hour. You may quibble over the functional compromises that my preference entails, and that's ok. I'm not too cool to admit that, at bottom, I wear watches more for the man jewelry-aspect than for timekeeping. (Although that day window has often saved my butt from looking too disoriented, as my head is often in the clouds and less so attentive to what the precise date is.)

Photography-skills wise, I'm no boatswain, but we'll roll with what I've got with an iPhone 

I made sure to include photos with lots of different strap options, because this thing is an absolute strap monster--taking everything I threw at it. The only things I don't have to show it with ATM are a few metal bracelet options like a beads of rice and oyster.

As I know a lot of folks are awaiting their Series 3 order(s), I wanted to contribute some shots, collected in one place, of how different strap combinations look, to assist pre-orderers in amassing their strap rotations in the meantime.

Ok, without further ado, on to the pics. Here we go . . .









Not going to lie: how to open this thing perplexed me for a minute or two.

















Put that PhD to good use and eventually got it to open. Game time.

















































The two included straps. The rubber strap is like heaven. The leather strap is fine, but the holes seem too small for the buckle--you really have to shove the prong in there at a very precise angle to get it through. Not great.

















































































Some more rubber strap and case back and case sides action.









































Let's get those stock straps on the wrist for some wrist-shot action.

































































A quick nudity detour to focus on just the watch itself.

































































And now to try on various outfits.

















































































































































































Although I had been planning on rocking a RAF-modded navy PhenomeNato with this for a while (thanks to many of boatswain's pics), I ultimately opted for brushed shark mesh for day 1.

























Looking toward the future, I'll be keeping an eye out for the WatchGecko beads of rice bracelet to come back in stock, and I'm also feeling the urge for an Erika's SWICK MN Strap.

Since plenty has been written about the Seaforth base, I'll add to the pile a one sentence review for the GMT variant: keeper.

Oh, and no worries about the 41mm size if you have a weenie wrist like muah (6.5"). It wears small, so you're good.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Well done! Thanks for the hard work of pumping out the pics and thoughts for the waiting masses 

Congratulations!

A very nice and unique watch there.

The abyss dial, GMT hand and dive bezel look great together.

Enjoy it thoroughly!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristoO (Dec 27, 2012)

Man!!!!!....those pics are drool-worthy. Congrats on being lucky and getting your order through. I don't think I've seen a Halios combination that I don't like. My series 3 is supposed to arrive with the rest of them, just hope it looks nearly as good as your GMT. Great unboxing and beautiful pictures.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

^ Looks like the forum is acting up with those double posts again.

Oh...maybe not.

Great review though :-!


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

ck2k01 said:


> Looking toward the future, I'll be keeping an eye out for the WatchGecko beads of rice bracelet to come back in stock, and I'm also feeling the urge for an Erika's SWICK MN Strap.
> 
> Since plenty has been written about the Seaforth base, I'll add to the pile a one sentence review for the GMT variant: keeper.
> 
> Oh, and no worries about the 41mm size if you have a weenie wrist like muah (6.5"). It wears small, so you're good.


...really appreciate the post together with your review, and seeing all the strap combos. thanks!

(without re-quoting all of the photos)

1 of 100...i'd agree...keeper indeed!

enjoy!


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

ck2k01 said:


> I wear watches more for the man jewelry-aspect than for timekeeping.


Same. I also use it, specifically (not so) subtly glancing at it, to tell people that they've taken too much of my time and thus have to get back to work.

Where did you get that leather nato?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

The brown leather nato is from WatchGecko: https://www.watchgecko.com/zuludiver-335-nato-watch-strap.php#product-tabs=2

I generally like this offering from WatchGecko because it's affordable and I enjoy the soft, thin/flexible, worn-look leather. The drawbacks? The leather is very thin, which some may dislike. More significant for me is the hardware, which isn't exceptional. Specifically, the safety strap ring is flimsy ("flops"), so it doesn't stay erect or hold that part of the strap together tightly.


----------



## Aurornis (Oct 3, 2016)

Thank you for sharing the pictures. Interesting that Jason has replaced the "Nanuk Nano" label on the hardcase with the Halios branding. Unfortunately, the last pre-order email update (#4) from July stated that due to a supplier delay, he will be replacing the Nanuk case with "an Italian Nappa leather single watch travel pouch"; I have to wonder if that branding may have contributed to the delay. I only say "unfortunately" because I really liked the Nanuk Nano cases - I have 3 other larger Nanuks for camera kits, drone kits, and a... um... portable cigar humidor to transport cigars whenever I visit Cuba. Jason has great functional and aesthetic taste, so I have no reason to doubt the leather travel pouch is as wonderful as Jason says it is.

There is a note on halioswatches.com, which suggests that the pre-order delivery might take longer than the aforementioned late August timeline. I haven't asked Jason, but I'm hoping that by "These two models will close out the year as the Seaforth pre-order has proven to be formidable in terms of time and production resource consumption", he just means there won't be any other release or re-release planned for 2018 after the August delivery of the Seaforth III and GMTs.


----------



## Toni Crouton (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks *ck2k01*, great foto series and cool strap combos.
Congrats!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

@ ck2k01. That was a mighty review! Much appreciated!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Seaforth GMT in its natural habitat


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

@ck - thanks for the pics! Now that I’ve seen some more pics of stubby Stubbs I’m starting to dig it - and looking forward to seeing my plain abyss 


Typed on an IBM typewriter.

Watch my watches on IG: @brrrzkrrz


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I'll be starting and ending the day (swap for work in the middle) with the series 2 abyss sapphire. It was doing its best to look black in the pics this morning.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Well done! Thanks for the hard work of pumping out the pics and thoughts for the waiting masses
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> ...


(Next time you quote a post with that many pictures, help us out and take them out...)

I think it looks best on the Nato (Bond, Olive, Gray). Thanks for sharing!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

KellenH said:


> (Next time you quote a post with that many pictures, help us out and take them out...)
> 
> I think it looks best on the Nato (Bond, Olive, Gray). Thanks for sharing!


Thanks for the reminder . It was definitely too much.

My phone hides the quotes pics, but I understand on a desktop or other peoples setups it's a pain for a long quote. My earlier post is now trimmed.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Here's my abyss showing its blue side: 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Yesterday's shot. Favorite combo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nabbasi (May 23, 2018)

ck2k01 said:


> Seaforth GMT in its natural habitat
> 
> View attachment 13397105
> 
> ...


Man - I'm so jealous these things got shipped so quickly. That whole selling out within seconds thing is crazy. Good for Jason, but man. I had been on the hunt for a GMT and when he announced this, I immediately knew i wanted one. I had no idea they'd be so hard to get! I had posted my gen II up for sale with the intention of going for one of these, but now I'm second guessing it knowing I'd be without one for a long while!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> Yesterday's shot. Favorite combo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet pic and combo 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

I want to thank whomever it was that cancelled their pre-order for an Abyss, allowing me to pick it up. Can't wait to get it on my wrist.



trf2271 said:


> Here's my abyss showing its blue side:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Paco II said:


> I want to thank whomever it was that cancelled their pre-order for an Abyss, allowing me to pick it up. Can't wait to get it on my wrist.


I didn't cancel but I switched my abyss to Grey. Yay for both of us!


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

I thank you sir!

And I must say, Jason was great. I didn't really expect him to get back to me if a matched cancellation occurred (I'm sure he has a lot going on), but he did.

Now I just need to build up my patience for the wait. Hopefully it's a short one 



househalfman said:


> I didn't cancel but I switched my abyss to Grey. Yay for both of us!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I couldn't resist: just ordered an Erika's Swick to accompany the Abyss dial. We'll see if I like it as much as I think I'm going to in person, but for right now at least, I'm thinking it plus my RAF-modded navy PhenomeNato and brushed shark mesh will constitute my primary three-strap rotation for the Abyss. Then again, occasionally throwing it on rubber, brown leather, and a gray nato is making a lot of sense to me too. Such a versatile watch!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Agreed so versatile.

I will admit tonight is date night with Mrs Boatswain and while I know the abyss is riding shotgun I struggled with what strap to wear...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dooldeniya (Aug 16, 2018)

New to the forums and found the thread a week too late to order during the release last week. Do you know how frequently they release models? Any more expected this year?


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

I got bored and read through this thread all the way back from the very beginning.
I have only gone through up until page 305, but here are a few notable things I learned.

- Many people believed that the watch was overpriced for having a Miyota Movement (LOL)
- People skipped out on the Seaforth for not including a bracelet (understandable)
- People complaining about not getting their Seaforth didn't start until after July 31st (I still blame the W&W article)
- Someone actually payed $1525 for a Seaforth on eBay
- There was only 140 pages in this thread last year...

It does seem like 25% of this thread is Halios Seaforth pics, 55% speculation, and 20% rage over not being able to order the watch.
It is also nice to hear that from now on the first series of a new watch will be a free for all and that other series will be a pre-order from now on.


----------



## many (Jan 9, 2018)

Knowing absolutely nothing I feel like Halios is underfunded. If they got some investors or capital so they could maintain a small stock they could increase their cash flow position. I can’t help but feel they are still on a kickstarter business model of having preorders partially fund purchases and the cap on orders is the amount of capital they can tie up in any given manufacturing run. Or even worse the preorder actually covers their cost of the watch so it limits their downstream risk but their supply chaining cash flow position doesn’t allow them to purchase enough components ahead of time to fulfill demand.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

many said:


> Knowing absolutely nothing I feel like Halios is underfunded. If they got some investors or capital so they could maintain a small stock they could increase their cash flow position. I can't help but feel they are still on a kickstarter business model of having preorders partially fund purchases and the cap on orders is the amount of capital they can tie up in any given manufacturing run. Or even worse the preorder actually covers their cost of the watch so it limits their downstream risk but their supply chaining cash flow position doesn't allow them to purchase enough components ahead of time to fulfill demand.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Knowing absolutely nothing I feel like Halios is underfunded. If they got some investors or capital so they could maintain a small stock they could increase their cash flow position. I can't help but feel they are still on a kickstarter business model of having preorders partially fund purchases and the cap on orders is the amount of capital they can tie up in any given manufacturing run. Or even worse the preorder actually covers their cost of the watch so it limits their downstream risk but their supply chaining cash flow position doesn't allow them to purchase enough components ahead of time to fulfill demand.


Well, the first 2 rounds of Seaforths were not pre-order based. They were made available when they were completed. I think that the cap on orders is due to the fact that it is a one man show. He does all of the QC and shipping on top of handling repair requests. He only went to the pre-order model to be able to satisfy everyone that wanted a Seaforth. Usually if the company needs capital in order to manufacture they will do a non-refundable pre-order, which the Series III was not. He's been doing this for a while and is far from a kickstarter brand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fbcanman (Feb 24, 2018)

many said:


> Knowing absolutely nothing I feel like Halios is underfunded. If they got some investors or capital so they could maintain a small stock they could increase their cash flow position. I can't help but feel they are still on a kickstarter business model of having preorders partially fund purchases and the cap on orders is the amount of capital they can tie up in any given manufacturing run. Or even worse the preorder actually covers their cost of the watch so it limits their downstream risk but their supply chaining cash flow position doesn't allow them to purchase enough components ahead of time to fulfill demand.


I think it makes their brand more special!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## many (Jan 9, 2018)

I don’t think they are a kickstarter brand but I feel like their funding model is similar to that’s of a kickstarter. A 50% deposit on preorders that sell out in literal minutes feels like a move to get some capital. 

I also would disagree with the contention that the preorder model satisfies everyone that wants a seaforth because it hasn’t. Supply is still very constrained. The Seaforth preorder, the last one before this, sold out in less than 10 minutes.


----------



## rrivera117 (Oct 20, 2017)

Paco II said:


> I thank you sir!
> 
> And I must say, Jason was great. I didn't really expect him to get back to me if a matched cancellation occurred (I'm sure he has a lot going on), but he did.
> 
> Now I just need to build up my patience for the wait. Hopefully it's a short one


I also was able to scoop up a canceled preorder, blue abyss with sapphire bezel. Emailed Jason again a few hours later and a steel dive bezel opened up so he switched me to that. Customer service alone was worth this experience!


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

many said:


> I don't think they are a kickstarter brand but I feel like their funding model is similar to that's of a kickstarter. A 50% deposit on preorders that sell out in literal minutes feels like a move to get some capital.
> 
> I also would disagree with the contention that the preorder model satisfies everyone that wants a seaforth because it hasn't. Supply is still very constrained. The Seaforth preorder, the last one before this, sold out in less than 10 minutes.


The Seaforth III pre-order was open for a week.. If the deposit was to raise capital, it would be non-refundable (Borealis). If capital was a problem I don't think he would have been able to do two Seaforth runs, and a run of Pucks that were available after they were manufactured to order. The switch to pre-order wasn't capital related. It was his solution to meet the demand of those that missed out on round II.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdkaye12 (Jan 21, 2015)

rrivera117 said:


> I also was able to scoop up a canceled preorder, blue abyss with sapphire bezel. Emailed Jason again a few hours later and a steel dive bezel opened up so he switched me to that. Customer service alone was worth this experience!


Curious as to what was the best way to get in contact with Jason? I tried going through the websites "contact us" tab but haven't gotten a response back after about a week. I would love to grab a cancellation if still possible.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

bdkaye12 said:


> Curious as to what was the best way to get in contact with Jason? I tried going through the websites "contact us" tab but haven't gotten a response back after about a week. I would love to grab a cancellation if still possible.


That's probably best. I know he actually reads everything but is pretty busy and sometimes has only time to return emails to critical issues. Sometimes a while goes bye before I hear from him, but I will.

I know at one point I was bothering him about something trivial and my father had a service need. We both sent emails the same day and my father had a quick response and his issue resolved very well in short order while I waited a couple weeks for a reply.

I would rather a brand be focused on that element of customer care then answering my lower priority questions. Still I understand it's frustrating. It comes back to the limitations of a one man show. I imagine the volume of correspondence he is dealing with for the series 3 order is massive.

Would I love better communication with Jason? yes.

Have I had great customer experiences and heard first hand stories of others? Yes.

Is it worth the final product? Yes. To me.

Though I think he may be ready for some part time help at the least. But when it's your baby it's probably hard to branch out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

bdkaye12 said:


> Curious as to what was the best way to get in contact with Jason? I tried going through the websites "contact us" tab but haven't gotten a response back after about a week. I would love to grab a cancellation if still possible.


I believe he'll still put you on the wait list (if you tell him your dial/bezel preference) even if he doesn't respond right away, which he will eventually.

That's what happened to my abyss-to-grey switch. He already got a cancelation for a grey, put my name on it, didn't tell me until I followed up maybe a month later.


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

bdkaye12 said:


> Curious as to what was the best way to get in contact with Jason? I tried going through the websites "contact us" tab but haven't gotten a response back after about a week. I would love to grab a cancellation if still possible.


I always just e-mailed him directly to:

[email protected]

Usually responds within a couple of days. Snatched up two separate pre-order cancellations by doing that.


----------



## WatchFan650 (Feb 22, 2013)

Abyss Blue, Sapphire Diver's bezel:


----------



## Wave1911 (Feb 18, 2017)

nabbasi said:


> Man - I'm so jealous these things got shipped so quickly. That whole selling out within seconds thing is crazy. Good for Jason, but man. I had been on the hunt for a GMT and when he announced this, I immediately knew i wanted one. I had no idea they'd be so hard to get! I had posted my gen II up for sale with the intention of going for one of these, but now I'm second guessing it knowing I'd be without one for a long while!


Me too. The watch Looks great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

Earl Grey said:


> In indirect light the blue sunburst is stunning. In direct sunlight it's a bit too reflective for my taste.


My God, I want one of these!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

The GMT looks great. I actually really like the look of short hand however I can see how it can be a slight issue in function. 

LOL at comparing Halios to a Kickstarter brand. Jason is just fine selling the amount of watches he has. He went out of his way to accommodate people by doing a preorder with the most forgiving terms I have ever seen. To stress this again, HE DID THE PREORDER TO ACCOMMODATE PEOPLE. Not for a money grab. $200 deposit that's refundable anytime up to shipping. Allowing people to change orders on a whim even though people had plenty of time to think about what they wanted during the preorder time frame. Keeping a list and notifying people of availability. Etc, etc,etc. He is putting himself through a major headache just to help people get the watches they want.

Jason is an incredibly nice guy who is an asset to the community. The fact that people are showing hostility towards him because they can't get what they want when they want is silly. Now if he took peoples money and made them wait years for the product or worse yet never delivered then I could see a reason to start sharpening the pitchforks.


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

WatchFan650 said:


> Abyss Blue, Sapphire Diver's bezel:


Stunning.

If someone from Europe does not like the GMT I know a guy who is willing to take it over. Just drop a privat message ;o)


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> The GMT looks great. I actually really like the look of short hand however I can see how it can be a slight issue in function.
> 
> LOL at comparing Halios to a Kickstarter brand. Jason is just fine selling the amount of watches he has. He went out of his way to accommodate people by doing a preorder with the most forgiving terms I have ever seen. To stress this again, HE DID THE PREORDER TO ACCOMMODATE PEOPLE. Not for a money grab. $200 deposit that's refundable anytime up to shipping. Allowing people to change orders on a whim even though people had plenty of time to think about what they wanted during the preorder time frame. Keeping a list and notifying people of availability. Etc, etc,etc. He is putting himself through a major headache just to help people get the watches they want.
> 
> Jason is an incredibly nice guy who is an asset to the community. The fact that people are showing hostility towards him because they can't get what they want when they want is silly. Now if he took peoples money and made them wait years for the product or worse yet never delivered then I could see a reason to start sharpening the pitchforks.


1. This.

There is no RIGHT do buy one of his watches.

2. McStubbs looks pretty good in the flesh (from the photos, that is) - warming up towards it... i think regarding design decisions we can trust Jason. Even if we're not yet used to a specific look.

Typed on an IBM typewriter.

Watch my watches on IG: @brrrzkrrz


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> The GMT looks great. I actually really like the look of short hand however I can see how it can be a slight issue in function.
> 
> LOL at comparing Halios to a Kickstarter brand. Jason is just fine selling the amount of watches he has. He went out of his way to accommodate people by doing a preorder with the most forgiving terms I have ever seen. To stress this again, HE DID THE PREORDER TO ACCOMMODATE PEOPLE. Not for a money grab. $200 deposit that's refundable anytime up to shipping. Allowing people to change orders on a whim even though people had plenty of time to think about what they wanted during the preorder time frame. Keeping a list and notifying people of availability. Etc, etc,etc. He is putting himself through a major headache just to help people get the watches they want.
> 
> Jason is an incredibly nice guy who is an asset to the community. The fact that people are showing hostility towards him because they can't get what they want when they want is silly. Now if he took peoples money and made them wait years for the product or worse yet never delivered then I could see a reason to start sharpening the pitchforks.


+1


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

This is one heck of a gorgeous watch. Just love the red pop in the grey.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> This is one heck of a gorgeous watch. Just love the red pop in the grey.


Wow you got one?

Sharp.

Your collection is almost as hard to keep up with as mine these days !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I was lucky. I just rolled sixes on that one.

Now that I think about it --Make that very very lucky!

I'm fast approaching the point of no return where I am going to be content with my collection.

At least that's what I tell myself. I told my wife a long time ago that it was all settled and look at me now. ;-)



boatswain said:


> Wow you got one?
> 
> Sharp.
> 
> ...


- - - Updated - - -

I was lucky. I just rolled sixes on that one.

Now that I think about it --Make that very very lucky!

I'm fast approaching the point of no return where I am going to be content with my collection.

At least that's what I tell myself. I told my wife a long time ago that it was all settled and look at me now. ;-)



boatswain said:


> Wow you got one?
> 
> Sharp.
> 
> ...


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

Waiting for more pics if the nimbus grey gmt , looks terrific !
And my congrats on getting this very special watch

- - - Updated - - -

Waiting for more pics if the nimbus grey gmt , looks terrific !
And my congrats on getting this very special watch


----------



## ChristoO (Dec 27, 2012)

"Jason is an incredibly nice guy who is an asset to the community. The fact that people are showing hostility towards him because they can't get what they want when they want is silly. Now if he took peoples money and made them wait years for the product or worse yet never delivered then I could see a reason to start sharpening the pitchforks."

I just wanted to reinforce the quote from above. I came into the preorder just a little on the late side and sent him an email in hopes that there was still a chance for a Seaforth. Through some quick communication and very excellent customer service I now have one on the way. I'm nobody special to him or the watch community, but after my interactions I felt like I was. I was very bothered by some of the crumby comments made about how he runs his show. I have only the absolute opposite to report about my experience with Jason. We'd all be lucky to find this level customer service with every purchase we make.

Seems like now days it only takes telling someone 'NO' to set them on a tirade. You shouldn't always be able to get what you want. If you could, nothing would ever be special.

Keep up the great work Jason.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Tanjecterly said:


> This is one heck of a gorgeous watch. Just love the red pop in the grey.


Big congrats! That's the one I tried to get in two unsuccessful tries. Looking forward to more pics. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saccharomouse (Jun 24, 2018)

Here're more pics! Just got my Nimbus with Fixed bezel.









- - - Updated - - -

Here're more pics! Just got my Nimbus with Fixed bezel.


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

When is this last round of seaforths going to be shipped...


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

the plain bezel versions a r e the best one in my opinion. they're ridiculously good. wow. plus, the nimbus grey looks a little pastel-blue, doesn't it? maybe a product of lighting but hey...

- - - Updated - - -

the plain bezel versions a r e the best ones in my opinion. they're ridiculously good. wow. plus, the nimbus grey looks a little pastel-blue, doesn't it? maybe a product of lighting but hey...


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> the plain bezel versions a r e the best one in my opinion. they're ridiculously good. wow. plus, the nimbus grey looks a little pastel-blue, doesn't it? maybe a product of lighting but hey...


I definitely like the fixed bezels, but I'm not sure whether I love them. Something about a fixed bezel with crown guards leaves me unsure. Regardless, it's undoubtedly a handsome look.

I switched yesterday to the original strap I bought for mine: a modified navy PhenomeNato. This strap and dial were made for each other.

















And a lume shot for good measure.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Definitely grey.


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

Definitely enjoying this little piece!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

^^^ Nice, I thought about getting that one!

- - - Updated - - -

And, of course, someone is selling his GMT for above list price.

- - - Updated - - -

And, of course, someone is selling his GMT for above list price.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Tanjecterly said:


> And, of course, someone is selling his GMT for above list price.


A reasonable listing price if you factor in eBay fees: eBay PayPal Fee Calculator | Calculate your eBay/PayPal Profits


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

ck2k01 said:


> A reasonable listing price if you factor in eBay fees: eBay PayPal Fee Calculator | Calculate your eBay/PayPal Profits


That's just the starting bid.


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

A few more pictures while waiting for the family:


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

Saccharomouse said:


> Here're more pics! Just got my Nimbus with Fixed bezel.
> 
> View attachment 13401827
> 
> ...


That is awesome!


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

My envy level is increasing with each GMT picture posted 🤤

Congrats tho those who got in! The Gen1 says hello.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I love the gen 1 blacks! Don't see enough of them around here.


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

boatswain said:


> I love the gen 1 blacks! Don't see enough of them around here.


There's one for sale on the forum right now, though incorrectly labeled as series II. I think this is the first time I've seen one for sale.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Switched over to grey Erika’s.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Tanjecterly said:


> Switched over to grey Erika's.


Looks great. Perfect combo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

thejollywatcher said:


> Looks great. Perfect combo!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Concurred: looks perfect! These Erika's straps, while overpriced, are starting to edge out RAF-style seatbelt natos as my preferred strap: just love the look and feel/comfort. The ability to interchange natos without removing the spring bars is still great, though.


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

ck2k01 said:


> Concurred: looks perfect! These Erika's straps, while overpriced, are starting to edge out RAF-style seatbelt natos as my preferred strap: just love the look and feel/comfort. The ability to interchange natos without removing the spring bars is still great, though.


I hate when I look down my arm and can see my watch teetering on top of 2 layers of thick NATO fabric. I can't go back to that. Not to mention the tail end, more tucking and folding than that guy in silence of the lambs. Erikas rule.

Instagram: skunkworkswatches


----------



## golfjunky1 (Aug 11, 2009)

Any news on a dispatch date yet ?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Wearing the Abyss Blue GMT on a navy Crown & Buckle Supreme Seatbelt NATO today.

The light was good this morning for capturing the infrequently seen blue tones of the Abyss Blue, so I took some shots to demonstrate how "blue sightings" appear to be dependent on lighting and angle.

























Blue aside, the way light plays off the crystal and dial rocks.


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

*Microbrands*

Dealing with microbrands is different than dealing with big watch companies. They are often one-man shows, with maybe a little part-time help. As such, you are dealing with an individual personality, and that personality directly affects how the business is going to be run. If you like that personality and how they choose to run the business, you'll put up with/overlook certain aspects of dealing with a one-man show.

I had a good experience dealing with Magrette, though I did accept a pre-order delivery delay due to illness (one-man show, flu, production completion). Have had good experiences with others, and a terrible experience with one. But honestly, looking back, that's no surprise, and not a bad hit rate.

So far, I've been happy with Jason's handling of the Seaforth v 3 pre-order. Definitely appears to be very accommodating in regards to accepting changes and cancellations. That can only be a further burden on him, during what has to be a very busy August.


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

As long as it's not a 1 year delay or my money disappearing I am ok.

Got to cut some slack especially if it's limited
you know it will be good
the guy accommodates request

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Try to buy the latest released Rolex and see how that works out.


----------



## ai7 (Feb 7, 2018)

Not to belabor the point too much, but just judging by various reports in this forum alone on the requests made of Jason to change a pre-order/try and snag a canceled order/add to an order/cancel an order/etc., it is nothing short of miraculous (IMHO) that Jason has worked so hard to make much of this work. I can understand the frustration one might feel from, say, a failed GMT order, but I think if one takes the full context into view, it isn't hard to see that Jason is trying pretty damn hard to make the overall Halios experience an enjoyable (and successful!) one. I also think it's pretty great to see this sort of customer service at the sub-$1000 level.


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

Jason kicks ass. He changed my order 2x - once to add a 12hr bezel, and then again a few months later to go back to the original fixed.


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

beefyt said:


> Jason kicks ass. He changed my order 2x - once to add a 12hr bezel, and then again a few months later to go back to the original fixed.


LOL, as polite as Jason is, that's gotta drive him crazy.

Believe me, other microbrands would just cancel your order altogether and block your email address.

(okay, maybe just one other microbrand)


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

Anyone in the seaforth series 3 preorder want to switch with me? I currently have a 12-HR, Pastel with Date in process. I want to have the 12-HR Pastel without the date. Anyone here with that combination that wants to have a date with their pastel?

Please send me a PM and we can probably email Jason to coordinate the switch so we both get the variant we want!


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

from the latest email: 


> the Seaforths are not ready to ship yet, and we will not meet the suggested late August delivery timeframe.


It looks like 2nd - 3rd week of Sept?


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Not gonna lie. I would not be able to do what Jason does to satisfy our WIS needs.
Also really appreciate Jason's transparency on what is going on with the pre-orders.

I'm more than happy to wait for a watch I know will not be rushed.
Still boggles my mind why people are STILL making changes. Like...you have had more than 5 months to decide what you wanted...


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

Great communication from Jason. I just posted on this forum wondering the status as I am looking forward to receiving mine.


----------



## watchesoff (Nov 16, 2014)

I had a pastel series 1 Seaforth but as nice as the watch was the pastel just didn't suit my (lack of) flair. When I heard the GMT was coming out I sold the pastel and held the money for the GMT. It's been a long wait but it's here and totally worth the wait!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh boy that looks sharp ⬆⬆⬆

I have the pleasure of being with my father this week and his series one sunburst blue.

It is so beautiful. That dial and bezel combination are pure class, just like Dad.

Feels so different than my sunburst blue with dive bezel.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchesoff (Nov 16, 2014)

I was initially going to try for the fixed bezel. Jason's shot of it on a bracelet sold me, but in the end I was seduced by the sapphire 



boatswain said:


> Oh boy that looks sharp ⬆⬆⬆
> 
> I have the pleasure of being with my father this week and his series one sunburst blue.
> 
> ...


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I've been on holiday for awhile. Has Jason sent out final billing invoice for the Seaforth? Thx.


----------



## NYVirus (Jan 18, 2018)

kimsetpee said:


> Anyone in the seaforth series 3 preorder want to switch with me? I currently have a 12-HR, Pastel with Date in process. I want to have the 12-HR Pastel without the date. Anyone here with that combination that wants to have a date with their pastel?
> 
> Please send me a PM and we can probably email Jason to coordinate the switch so we both get the variant we want!


PM'd


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

Probably best to not assume anything until it actually ships.



beefyt said:


> It looks like 2nd - 3rd week of Sept?


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

Gotta say I'm very pleased with the communication and honesty with what's going. 

I'm also relieved about the delay to be honest. August turned out to be a smidge tighter than I anticipated, even though I had the funds set aside for the 3 watches, a low ball offer for a car I had been ogling actually stuck, so I had to jump on the deal (using the once spoken for funds...). So September is a-ok with me.

I know one cares, just felt like sharing.


----------



## ai7 (Feb 7, 2018)

elschiz said:


> I know [no?] one cares, just felt like sharing.


That's the point of these forums! haha (Happy to hear that you're going to be able to get all 3 watches AND a car--congrats! May I ask what car?)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

elschiz said:


> Gotta say I'm very pleased with the communication and honesty with what's going.
> 
> I'm also relieved about the delay to be honest. August turned out to be a smidge tighter than I anticipated, even though I had the funds set aside for the 3 watches, a low ball offer for a car I had been ogling actually stuck, so I had to jump on the deal (using the once spoken for funds...). So September is a-ok with me.
> 
> I know one cares, just felt like sharing.


We care! You want to enjoy a new watch guilt free!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

watchesoff said:


> I had a pastel series 1 Seaforth but as nice as the watch was the pastel just didn't suit my (lack of) flair. When I heard the GMT was coming out I sold the pastel and held the money for the GMT. It's been a long wait but it's here and totally worth the wait!
> 
> View attachment 13410893


Great shot..... really dig Abyss blue Sapphire GMT.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

GMT fixie









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

thejames1 said:


> GMT fixie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Comgrats!

Tell me, what straps are included with this specific model?

Typed on an IBM typewriter.

Watch my watches on IG: @brrrzkrrz


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Comgrats!
> 
> Tell me, what straps are included with this specific model?
> 
> ...


It came with a rubber strap and a tan leather.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

thejames1 said:


> It came with a rubber strap and a tan leather.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoah! That boxy crystal!!! I can't wait! I need it now!!

Typed on an IBM typewriter.

Watch my watches on IG: @brrrzkrrz


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

ai7 said:


> That's the point of these forums! haha (Happy to hear that you're going to be able to get all 3 watches AND a car--congrats! May I ask what car?)


Ah good catch on the typo, and what I really meant was no one cares about a car that I may have "rashly" jumped into. However seeing as I drove (owned) a manual coupe for 10yrs, I felt it was time for a much needed luxury/comfort upgrade. So I spent 7months searching for "the right one," and I am lucky to say I purchased my first Porsche....though that's a bit misleading as it's the "weird looking station wagon thing;" a 2013 Panamera GTS.

Sorry it's off topic but, when I finally get the AB Sapphire Seaforth I'll def take a neat-o pic.



boatswain said:


> We care! You want to enjoy a new watch guilt free!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly. And if I decide I don't like one of them, I can sell one (for near "msrp") instead of canceling the order seeing as Jason's update conveys a sense of frustration with changes/cancelations etc. So ya. Thanks.


----------



## edotkim (Jan 1, 2017)

This arrived in the mail yesterday...









I still love my Series I gilt-dial Seaforth with the 12-hour bezel, but, man, oh man, the Seaforth just looks so right with the fixed bezel. And the Abyss dial is absolute perfection.

It's worth noting that the rubber and leather straps that come with the Seaforth are fantastic, but, as a big fan of Erika's Originals straps, I think this pairing with her Trident MN Strap with a red stripe is right up there with chocolate and peanut butter in the history of things that were meant to go together.

As for the concerns about the stubby GMT hand, that's really not been an issue for me. In all honesty, I would say it's easier to read the second time zone on my Series I with its 12-hour bezel, but I prefer the overall appearance of the fixed bezel case. The GMT hand also lets me know whether it's AM or PM in my second time zone, which the 12-hour bezel does not. But, then again, the 12-hour bezel can also be used as a timing bezel-a feature I appreciate.

This is not a huge revelation, but there's no right choice on this: It's really just a matter of preference, which is why, as much as I love the Seaforth GMT and expect that it will dominate my wrist in the months ahead, I'm definitely going to hold onto my Series I with its 12-hour bezel as well. They're both excellent in their own ways.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Great pairing ⬆

That looks wxcellent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

edotkim said:


> as a big fan of Erika's Originals straps, I think this pairing with her Trident MN Strap with a red stripe is right up there with chocolate and peanut butter in the history of things that were meant to go together.


That does look great!


----------



## ChristoO (Dec 27, 2012)

edotkim.........

You did really well with that pairing. That Abyss Blue is a grabber! 

That's the same setup I have on the way in September, minus the stubby hand of course. Might need to give Erika's a look. People are giving them some awesome feedback in this thread lately.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Another evening with dad and his series 1. I don't have a HALIOS on to contribute though this time.
































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## TitaniumC4Bacon (Oct 2, 2017)

I was wondering if there is anyone who has a Sunburst Grey or Abyss/Sapphire/Date who might want to trade for a Pastel/Sapphire/Date? Might make it a little bit easier for Jason. Please PM me!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Have any gmt's made it to the sales forum yet? 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

edotkim said:


> This arrived in the mail yesterday...
> 
> I still love my Series I gilt-dial Seaforth with the 12-hour bezel, but, man, oh man, the Seaforth just looks so right with the fixed bezel. And the Abyss dial is absolute perfection.
> 
> ...


Love this--I have a different Erika's and a 12-hour Series III on the way to accompany my GMT!


----------



## ai7 (Feb 7, 2018)

elschiz said:


> I am lucky to say I purchased my first Porsche....though that's a bit misleading as it's the "weird looking station wagon thing;" a 2013 Panamera GTS.
> 
> Sorry it's off topic but, when I finally get the AB Sapphire Seaforth I'll def take a neat-o pic.


Congrats! Have fun driving it--it should keep you busy until your Seaforths arrive next month... (And I think you're now obligated to eventually post a wristshot from the driver's seat of said Porsche!)


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Wanted to explore if their might be someone with a gen2 bahama yellow with sapphire bezel who might wish to trade it for my incoming gen3 pastel blue w sapphire bezel...? PM me if interested


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## happyrock (Jul 15, 2014)

JLS36 said:


> Have any gmt's made it to the sales forum yet?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


None here, but there's one on eBay. Currently at 1200, with about 8 hours left.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Looks good on mesh









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

That rubber is pretty comfy 

What can I say what's not been said already over and over. It's so understated, that it stands out 

Typed on an IBM typewriter.

Watch my watches on IG: @brrrzkrrz


----------



## watchesoff (Nov 16, 2014)

Pairing the GMT with the Watch Obsession #teamkicktoc strap |>


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

watchesoff said:


> Pairing the GMT with the Watch Obsession #teamkicktoc strap |>
> 
> View attachment 13415245


Great shot! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

Returning to the stubby hand I can say I like it on every photo I see appearing now ! Congrats to those who have one


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

happyrock said:


> None here, but there's one on eBay. Currently at 1200, with about 8 hours left.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This was inevitable, but still disappointing.


----------



## watchesoff (Nov 16, 2014)

I love the way it looks and I think it's fair to say it's not ideal in practical terms but I've quickly adapted to glancing at the GMT hand for the hour and the minute hand for the exact time. Not that I always need to know the precise time in the second time zone. A glance will still give you a good enough idea most of the time.



s.z said:


> Returning to the stubby hand I can say I like it on every photo I see appearing now ! Congrats to those who have one


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

I am following you on IG for a while now,s o just to say - really great to see every time a new shot .
I have a ''regular'' 12H Abyss which I got thanks to European FORaSEC's Stephan which I wanted long before gmt's were presented, and of the reasons was ability to have a second time zone. It was so mine that I did not try to get a real gmt even though it is superb


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

wonder if someone will make a frankenstein made of different dials and gmt options


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

My stubby buddy was matching my MacBook so I took a quick snap.


----------



## integrale672 (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Day 50 of being a one watch guy 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag Professional (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Got Lucky*

A few months ago I came across the Helios brand on Watchville. I just loved the look of the pastel blue Seaforth. 
I went onto the Helios website and saw they were all sold out. I started doing some research and found out how popular they were and how different it is to get one. 
I recently contacted Jason and asked if we would be producing any more. He asked we what I was exactly looking for and I gave him my requirements. 
Well, about a week ago he continued me and he said he had a cancellation that match what I wanted. I sent him my deposit as fast as I could.

I'm now a happy person and just waiting for my new pastel blue, SS dive bezel, with date to come.


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

Does Jason include a spring bar with these watches to swap around straps/bracels? If not, which spring bar does everyone use?

Also, anyone have pics of Erica's MN Trident(Navy) and Sahara(Beige) on a Pastie? I'm trying to gauge which color combo looks best before I pull the trigger on these $75 straps -_-


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

Buy yourself one of these:

Bergeon 6767-F Watch Spring Bar Tool - Long Stainless Steel Handle with Replaceable Screw In Fine Tool End

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001IZT8R2/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_oHVFBbCKH268D

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

kimsetpee said:


> Does Jason include a spring bar with these watches to swap around straps/bracels? If not, which spring bar does everyone use?
> 
> Also, anyone have pics of Erica's MN Trident(Navy) and Sahara(Beige) on a Pastie? I'm trying to gauge which color combo looks best before I pull the trigger on these $75 straps -_-


In the past each strap included has had spare spring bars installed.

The spring bars feel like very high quality bars that are much stiffer with less wobble tHan your average spring bar.

It's a small simple but thoughtful touch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

Ruggs said:


> Buy yourself one of these:
> 
> Bergeon 6767-F Watch Spring Bar Tool - Long Stainless Steel Handle with Replaceable Screw In Fine Tool End
> 
> ...


Damn! That's some serious coin...What do you think about this one ? https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01C27A45O/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=A2JU42WM4PJ26Q&psc=1

Is quality really worth it for a spring bar or just as long as it does its job?


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

kimsetpee said:


> Damn! That's some serious coin...What do you think about this one ? https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01C27A45O/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=A2JU42WM4PJ26Q&psc=1
> 
> Is quality really worth it for a spring bar or just as long as it does its job?


In a word, yes. Cheap spring bar tools, in my experience, aren't fine enough to properly grip the spring bar or fit into the small openings of bracelets. This leads you to scratch up the lugs of your watch. Spend the extra $15.


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

boatswain said:


> In the past each strap included has had spare spring bars installed.
> 
> The spring bars feel like very high quality bars that are much stiffer with less wobble tHan your average spring bar.
> 
> ...


Are you talking about the straps included with the Seaforth, or the Erikas?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I was talking about the Seaforth straps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

kimsetpee said:


> Damn! That's some serious coin...What do you think about this one ? https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01C27A45O/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=A2JU42WM4PJ26Q&psc=1
> 
> Is quality really worth it for a spring bar or just as long as it does its job?


$75 for a strap however $22 for a quality tool is "serious coin"?, lol

Yes the Bergeon is highly worth it and miles above the cheap tools. Wish I would have bought one from the start.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Another "ditto" for the worthwhileness of stepping up to the Bergeon tool right off the bat. Avoid the learning lesson: just go with the standard-bearer to begin with.

And for travel, I've loved the bang for buck of the capped tool (included with a roll if you're looking for one too) offered by ToxicNATOS:

https://www.toxicnatos.com/collections/watch-roll/products/toxictraveltool

https://www.toxicnatos.com/collections/watch-roll/products/toxic-watch-roll


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

Okay, okay I hear you all loud and clear now. I'm definitely going to invest in the Bergeon now. Another question though, will this tool be capable of removing extra links from the Ginault bracelet or will I need a different head screw for that?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

kimsetpee said:


> Okay, okay I hear you all loud and clear now. I'm definitely going to invest in the Bergeon now. Another question though, will this tool be capable of removing extra links from the Ginault bracelet or will I need a different head screw for that?


No. You'll need a small screwdriver.


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

mplsabdullah said:


> No. You'll need a small screwdriver.


Could you point a fellow Seaforth'er in the right direction on the right screwdriver? I'm incredibly new to high end dive watches (I come from $50-100 Chinese alibaba watches + G-Shocks) and I never owned a steel bracelet before. The Ginault bracelet alone costed more money than any watch I have ever owned, even with the 21% discount.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

kimsetpee said:


> Could you point a fellow Seaforth'er in the right direction on the right screwdriver? I'm incredibly new to high end dive watches (I come from $50-100 Chinese alibaba watches + G-Shocks) and I never owned a steel bracelet before. The Ginault bracelet alone costed more money than any watch I have ever owned, even with the 21% discount.


I'm using the one that came with the Ginault watch I previously owned. Unfortunately I don't know the exact size of the screwdriver. Hopefully someone else here can assist with that. Sorry


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

mplsabdullah said:


> I'm using the one that came with the Ginault watch I previously owned. Unfortunately I don't know the exact size of the screwdriver. Hopefully someone else here can assist with that. Sorry


What size is your wrist? Do you think with all links attached it will fit snugly on my 6.5" wrist?


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

double post


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

kimsetpee said:


> What size is your wrist? Do you think with all links attached it will fit snugly on my 6.5" wrist?


You will likely have to take all the removable links out but one.


----------



## Wave1911 (Feb 18, 2017)

DirtyHarrie said:


> My envy level is increasing with each GMT picture posted ?
> 
> Congrats tho those who got in! The Gen1 says hello.


Beautiful watch. What bracelet is that ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

kimsetpee said:


> Could you point a fellow Seaforth'er in the right direction on the right screwdriver? I'm incredibly new to high end dive watches (I come from $50-100 Chinese alibaba watches + G-Shocks) and I never owned a steel bracelet before. The Ginault bracelet alone costed more money than any watch I have ever owned, even with the 21% discount.


They ain't cheap ($60), but after striking out with a super cheap set (probably in the $10-20 range), I bought these (still cheaper than a Bergeon set) and they've been great: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009OWX5HU/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I know it sounds like pretentious B.S., but I learned firsthand that when it comes to many watch tools (although admittedly not all of the various tools), go at least mid-tier because the cheapo ones frustrate or break too much/quickly. A rough rule of thumb is to spend the premium on any tools made of metal.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Worn and wound strap tool is $30.00 usd it's not cheap but it has two screwdrivers in it, I have used it to change numerous links in bracelets.


kimsetpee said:


> What size is your wrist? Do you think with all links attached it will fit snugly on my 6.5" wrist?


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

JLS36 said:


> Worn and wound strap tool is $30.00 usd it's not cheap but it has two screwdrivers in it, I have used it to change numerous links in bracelets.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I've been pleased with everything I've bought from Worn & Wound, so I have no doubt that their multitool and screw diver set are of good, functional quality.

https://windupwatchshop.com/collect...ap-changing-multi-tool?variant=12488171094082

https://windupwatchshop.com/collect...oducts/screwdriver-set?variant=12488222146626


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

Anyone have pics of a Pastie on an Erica's Originals Sahara or Black Ops strap? Would really like to see what the color combo looks like before i pull the trigger on one of them


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

EL_GEEk said:


> The OG Team Pastel on a Barton Bands
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn! Maybe I should have went with Erikas MN Sahara instead? Looks like a perfect match


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

kimsetpee said:


> Damn! Maybe I should have went with Erikas MN Sahara instead? Looks like a perfect match


Welcome to the beginning of the addiction. Odds are you'll end up with both.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Because this threads needs macros of the seaforth. Regardless gmt/no gmt










Typed on an IBM typewriter.

Watch my watches on IG: @brrrzkrrz


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Because this threads needs macros of the seaforth. Regardless gmt/no gmt
> 
> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180825/ac2efa20757184739f0bfd72880d90e0.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180825/17db7c98f9aa8988b32cf5e5c0cb1daa.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> ...


Haven't figured out how to pull off a quasi-macro shot with my iPhone yet.









Gross.

So, the thread will have to settle for this today.


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

Does anyone know when the Series III are due to be delivered? I only recently secured a cancelled order so have not received any of the previous updates.


----------



## ranonranonarat (Oct 11, 2011)

kdtri1 said:


> Does anyone know when the Series III are due to be delivered? I only recently secured a cancelled order so have not received any of the previous updates.


Based on Jason's updates we're looking at early September for this. He should be doing QC for parts and assembly for a batch of SF's that didn't make the cut in Hong Kong as we speak.


----------



## ike-k (Jan 24, 2018)

My GMT landed from FORaSEC yesterday! Here ara some comparison shots with my series II version.






























To my surprise, the GMT's bezel minute engravings are noticeably thinner than II's and the sapphire glass doesn't produce as strong distorsions. Though I prefer series II bolder bezel engravings it's a wonderful watch, I love how to orange GMT hand pops out of the dark dial.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

ike-k said:


> My GMT landed from FORaSEC yesterday! Here ara some comparison shots with my series II version.
> 
> View attachment 13423455
> 
> ...


Looks good. Are you keeping both?


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

SF gen2









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

ranonranonarat said:


> Based on Jason's updates we're looking at early September for this. He should be doing QC for parts and assembly for a batch of SF's that didn't make the cut in Hong Kong as we speak.


Great! Eventhough I have a series 2 I cannot wait to get my hands on the series 3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ike-k (Jan 24, 2018)

househalfman said:


> Looks good. Are you keeping both?


I'm selling the series II one ATM, I'm a one watch guy


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

Definitely the wrong style strap (flieger vs dive), but the color and texture works I think. Just need to track down the same strap with no stitching and studs...


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

ike-k said:


> My GMT landed from FORaSEC yesterday! Here ara some comparison shots with my series II version.
> 
> To my surprise, the GMT's bezel minute engravings are noticeably thinner than II's and the sapphire glass doesn't produce as strong distorsions. Though I prefer series II bolder bezel engravings it's a wonderful watch, I love how to orange GMT hand pops out of the dark dial.


Thanks for the comparison. Funny how penetrating the eye becomes (i.e., obsessive) in collecting. I never would have noticed the thinner engravings or different crystal, but then as soon as you mentioned it, I thought, "oh ya, very good points, definitely noteworthy differences there!"


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Enjoying the series 1 sunburst on the series 2 rubber. Great combo.




























Hang in there series 3 folks! It's worth it and knowing Jason checks all the watches himself should hopefully extend some patience. Going to be a lot to check this time around I reckon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

Does anyone know if the straps included with the series III will require removal of the lugs? Or are they a one-piece slide in, through and out?


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

kimsetpee said:


> Does anyone know if the straps included with the series III will require removal of the lugs? Or are they a one-piece slide in, through and out?


Please don't remove the lugs on your Seaforth.


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Please don't remove the lugs on your Seaforth.


How else will I be able to change to an Erika's strap or the ginault bracelet?


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

kimsetpee said:


> How else will I be able to change to an Erika's strap or the ginault bracelet?


I'm teasing you. You're talking about removing the spring bars. The lugs are the part of the watch to which the spring bars attach. To my knowledge, all of Jason's straps are two-piece, which will require the removal of the spring bars. You would have to remove the spring bars anyway to install an Erika's strap or a bracelet.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

kimsetpee said:


> Does anyone know if the straps included with the series III will require removal of the lugs? Or are they a one-piece slide in, through and out?


Do you mean, do the spring bars need to be removed from inside the lugs to change straps?

If so, yes.

If you then reinstall the spring bars afterwards, you can use one piece pass through straps like NATOs, RAFs and perlon without removing the bars.


----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Please don't remove the lugs on your Seaforth.


Too late, I call it the "Puckforth".


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

uvalaw2005 said:


> I'm teasing you. You're talking about removing the spring bars. The lugs are the part of the watch to which the spring bars attach. To my knowledge, all of Jason's straps are two-piece, which will require the removal of the spring bars. You would have to remove the spring bars anyway to install an Erika's strap or a bracelet.


Damn I just emailed Jason asking the same thing. But I'm pretty sure he'll know what I mean.

I read somewhere that Erika has a mod for all her straps to fit watches with fixed lugs using rivet screws. If all of the straps included can be attached without removing the spring bars then I would be incline to go with the modded version.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

A couple more shots from today. Just a beautiful watch.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

Ellipsis... said:


> Too late, I call it the "Puckforth".
> 
> View attachment 13426711


What a shame. Straps hot glued on just to achieve a near "perfect" circular tool on the wrist


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

Just curious to know does anyone have on order an abyss with date and 12hr bezel that would want to swap with my abyss no date and 12hr bezel?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeeblues (Apr 1, 2016)

That’s some pretty crude photoshop


----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)

yankeeblues said:


> That's some pretty crude photoshop


Over 9000 hours in MS Paint actually...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Series 1 supervising some artwork by Mrs B for the the new avatar




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

I decided to keep reading and learned a few other things. Only took me a week to get through the whole thread!

- Launch for the Series II crashed twice and on the second crash about 30 people were able to order known as the "Dirty 30".
- On the third attempt a lot of people were not able to get a watch (including me) and there were random images of eggplants afterwards.
- Someone suggested that Halios should partner with Sinn to make more watches.
- A lot of people were skeptical of whether or not the pre-order for Series III would work.
- A lot of discussion on the morality of people who sell a Seaforth for profit.
- Someone got their Seaforth, said they loved it more than their daughter, and sold it. (Hopefully a joke)

I still found it pretty funny how people hated the Seaforth GMT for the tiny hands and then immediately complain about not getting one.
The rush to get a GMT was still not as bad as the Series II launch based on how many people were angry.
Regardless it was fun/interesting to read up on the very beginnings of the Seaforth all the way up til now!


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

ConfusedOne said:


> I still found it pretty funny how people hated the Seaforth GMT for the tiny hands and then immediately complain about not getting one.


I don't think those are the same people though.



> Someone got their Seaforth, said they loved it more than their daughter, and sold it. (Hopefully a joke)


Except maybe this guy


----------



## ranonranonarat (Oct 11, 2011)

Won't ever trade my daughter for a Seaforth.





But if you have upwards of two perhaps we can start discussing.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

ConfusedOne said:


> Launch for the Series II crashed twice and on the second crash about 30 people were able to order known as the "Dirty 30".


I prefer the term "Lucky 30" ;-) I am sort of wearing it as my lucky charm these days.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That abyss with steel bezel looks great 

Just starting to work on some macro techniques. Here are some early experiments on the Seaforth














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

I have this coming in, Gen3 PB/12hr/ND. Would be open to trading for a Sunburst grey/Fixed (non-dlc)/ND.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Enjoying the abyss GMT on a modern Bond seatbelt RAF today.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sunburst in the sun ☀





































@boatswainwatches


----------



## ai7 (Feb 7, 2018)

ConfusedOne said:


> I still found it pretty funny how people hated the Seaforth GMT for the tiny hands and then immediately complain about not getting one.





househalfman said:


> I don't think those are the same people though.


No need for me to name names, but some out there fit the description that ConfusedOne gave... Not really a big deal, but I also found it quite amusing.

On the other hand, it's certainly possible they still wanted to acquire the GMT even if they didn't like it and didn't intend to keep it for themselves. Or--conspiracy theory!--maybe they wanted to try and quell some of the enthusiasm for the GMT to increase the odds that they'd be able to buy one on release day! ;-)

Changing gears:
boatswain, I've said it before, and I'll say it again: your pics are NatGeo level! And thanks to everyone who posts pictures of your beloved Seaforths...I'm very excited to eventually receive mine!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ai7 said:


> No need for me to name names, but some out there fit the description that ConfusedOne gave... Not really a big deal, but I also found it quite amusing.
> 
> On the other hand, it's certainly possible they still wanted to acquire the GMT even if they didn't like it and didn't intend to keep it for themselves. Or--conspiracy theory!--maybe they wanted to try and quell some of the enthusiasm for the GMT to increase the odds that they'd be able to buy one on release day! ;-)
> 
> ...


Thanks ai7 

What version do you have coming? It's worth the wait.

I hope I don't kick myself when the sunburst grey pics start coming.

I am really enjoying a couple days with my series 1. Every time I see my dad wear his sunburst fixie, I think "man, that looks good! I need to get mine on more".










@boatswainwatches


----------



## ai7 (Feb 7, 2018)

boatswain said:


> What version do you have coming? It's worth the wait.
> 
> I hope I don't kick myself when the sunburst grey pics start coming.


Wellllll...I got a DLC/sunburst grey/ND. Did you order anything from Series 3?

And speaking of your S1, I also meant to say that Mrs. B's drawing (and the pics thereof) is excellent!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Thanks ai7
> 
> What version do you have coming? It's worth the wait.
> 
> ...


Have a sunburst grey incoming--looking forward to posting some pics to get back at you some for all of your sunburst blue flaunting


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ai7 said:


> Wellllll...I got a DLC/sunburst grey/ND. Did you order anything from Series 3?
> 
> And speaking of your S1, I also meant to say that Mrs. B's drawing (and the pics thereof) is excellent!


That will be a good combo, what bezel is on it?

Mrs B is flattered 

I came very close to selling my sunburst blue and getting a a grey no date steel dive bezel. But in the end I thought the sunburst blue is pretty rare, beautiful and has sentimental value as my father got a sunburst blue fixie as a retirement present and I got mine to match. In addition I just missed out on the series 1 order and had a kind member here offer to me his. 

So. Just the two for now I reckon but I may be sure tempted once pics come out to scan the used marker. I think a sunburst grey no date fixed bezel would be an excellent compliment. But three is too many...

@boatswainwatches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> Have a sunburst grey incoming--looking forward to posting some pics to get back at you some for all of your sunburst blue flaunting


Oh, I deserve it 

I will warm my thumb up for dropping some heavy likes

@boatswainwatches


----------



## ai7 (Feb 7, 2018)

boatswain said:


> That will be a good combo, what bezel is on it?


DLC was only available with a fixed bezel, so fixed it is!



boatswain said:


> I thought the sunburst blue is pretty rare, beautiful and has sentimental value as my father got a sunburst blue fixie as a retirement present and I got mine to match.


Sentimental value can play a big role for me in such matters, so I think you made a good call! And you get the interplay between sunburst and abyss blues.



boatswain said:


> But three is too many...


...says the wallet, perhaps. On the other hand, if you aren't a one-watch person (and you clearly aren't), what's the problem with adding another piece you like, even if you already have two versions of it? hahaha


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ai7 said:


> DLC was only available with a fixed bezel, so fixed it is!
> 
> Sentimental value can play a big role for me in such matters, so I think you made a good call! And you get the interplay between sunburst and abyss blues.
> 
> ...says the wallet, perhaps. On the other hand, if you aren't a one-watch person (and you clearly aren't), what's the problem with adding another piece you like, even if you already have two versions of it? hahaha


That will be cool looking watch. 

Ah, shameless enabling.

I honestly would like to be a 5 watch person but I seem to be experiencing some scope creep .

I do think three variants of one models is too much for me personally. I should save some room for future HALIOS offerings down the road.

Again it's easy to resist when there are no pictures and members teasing me

@boatswainwatches


----------



## dglsjhan (Jul 20, 2017)

My preorder is for an AbyssBlue/SapphireDiver/NoDate and I still think it's the right one for me. That said, the more I see the PastelBlue it seems like an iconic Halios color. I think it looks great with either of the steel bezels. And the SunburstGrey will be, I think, a sure winner with any bezel.


----------



## Tag Professional (Jan 28, 2007)

I’m happy I was able to get on the Seaforth bandwagon due to a cancellation that matched what I was looking for. 
The anticipation of getting it is killing me.


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

boatswain said:


> That will be cool looking watch.
> 
> Ah, shameless enabling.
> 
> ...


Just came across your freshly created Instagram account, post more Seaforth's photos as you do here and success will follow .
Can't wait to get my sunburst grey ..in addition to abyss


----------



## ai7 (Feb 7, 2018)

boatswain said:


> That will be cool looking watch.
> 
> Ah, shameless enabling.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'm definitely looking forward to it. I have no intention (for now) of having three, but I'm also a big fan of the orange and pastel dials.

I'll gladly and shamelessly enable...until Mrs. B tells you to stop acquiring watches haha


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

s.z said:


> Just came across your freshly created Instagram account, post more Seaforth's photos as you do here and success will follow .
> Can't wait to get my sunburst grey ..in addition to abyss


Thanks! It sure seems already that the Seaforth pics are popular already compared to some of the other things I've posted. Needless to say I have some to dole out there...

The abyss and sunburst grey will be a great pair 

@boatswainwatches


----------



## MyNameIs (Mar 21, 2018)

How does the pastel color look in real life? Depending on the photo it looks more white-ish or more light blue-ish, or might also depend on the lighting?


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

Tag Professional said:


> I'm happy I was able to get on the Seaforth bandwagon due to a cancellation that matched what I was looking for.
> The anticipation of getting it is killing me.


You wanna talk about anticipation? Most of us have been waiting since MARCH!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

BStu185 said:


> You wanna talk about anticipation? Most of us have been waiting since MARCH!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Some of us have been waiting since series 1


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

househalfman said:


> Some of us have been waiting since series 1


That's a long go partner. Still worth it though!

@boatswainwatches


----------



## tkshk (Feb 13, 2017)

MyNameIs said:


> How does the pastel color look in real life? Depending on the photo it looks more white-ish or more light blue-ish, or might also depend on the lighting?


Yes, the pastel blue changes depending on the lighting. My fav is when it becomes grayish light blue!! I have a gen1 "Stacey", one with a 12hr bezel. It's such a unique beautiful color. I have seen all the color options at the WindUp watch event, and still the pastel looks most attractive to me.


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

What's everyone wearing today?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tkshk (Feb 13, 2017)

MyNameIs said:


> How does the pastel color look in real life? Depending on the photo it looks more white-ish or more light blue-ish, or might also depend on the lighting?











Love this grayish light pastel blue!


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Serving this dish right here... 

That rubber strap is pretty good. It's smooth and immediately warm. Not stiff at all. Like a sporty leather ?

Typed on an IBM typewriter.

Watch my watches on IG: @brrrzkrrz


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

So looking like late September, according to Jason’s latest journal entry. New email update and final payment requests going out soon. 

For those of you looking for cancellations, don’t be surprised if there are a couple after this “further” delay.


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

Zinzan said:


> So looking like late September, according to Jason's latest journal entry. New email update and final payment requests going out soon.
> 
> For those of you looking for cancellations, don't be surprised if there are a couple after this "further" delay.


Not too long now! 

Abyss Blue / Fixed Bezel / No date


----------



## aqibyaseen (Aug 26, 2018)

Hey guys! Brand new to the Halios Seaforth game,

Managed to secure a Abyss Blue, Date, Sapphire Bezel! Can't wait.

Hoping to get another, a Sunburst Grey, Date in any cancellations if anyone has a change of heart.

There's an Abyss blue GMT on ebay, going for £1800+, I was tempted but don't have the funds for that plus my non GMT...


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

aqibyaseen said:


> There's an Abyss blue GMT on ebay, going for £1800+, I was tempted but don't have the funds for that plus my non GMT...


Insane.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Zinzan said:


> Insane.


What he said. Currently $2300. Just insane.


----------



## ChristoO (Dec 27, 2012)

Zinzan said:


> Insane.


.....and the are multiple people that really want it and are driving up the bid. Will be interesting to see just how high it climbs. I'm not shocked that people want it because it's a beautiful watch, just shocked at the bid.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

What a waste, I love my seaforth but it's certainly not worth more than what I paid and the gmt I think even less so. So odd what people will pay for stuff because it has some cache.


ChristoO said:


> .....and the are multiple people that really want it and are driving up the bid. Will be interesting to see just how high it climbs. I'm not shocked that people want it because it's a beautiful watch, just shocked at the bid.












Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Watcher1988 (May 10, 2017)

Yup, that gmt is going sky high. Someone already contacted me on IG for my gmt. 
He offered $1500,- told him its not for sale.


----------



## Wave1911 (Feb 18, 2017)

Zinzan said:


> So looking like late September, according to Jason's latest journal entry. New email update and final payment requests going out soon.
> 
> For those of you looking for cancellations, don't be surprised if there are a couple after this "further" delay.


I really can find info as to which watch this is for. How do you get on the list to take a spot that has been canceled ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag Professional (Jan 28, 2007)

I just contacted Jason. Told him what I was looking for and about a week later he contacted me. Someone canceled and I jumped on it. 

I wish you luck.


----------



## aqibyaseen (Aug 26, 2018)

Watcher1988 said:


> Yup, that gmt is going sky high. Someone already contacted me on IG for my gmt.
> He offered $1500,- told him its not for sale.
> 
> View attachment 13436477


To be fair, yours is beautiful on that strap...


----------



## Watcher1988 (May 10, 2017)

aqibyaseen said:


> To be fair, yours is beautiful on that strap...


Thanks!


----------



## Watcher1988 (May 10, 2017)

aqibyaseen said:


> To be fair, yours is beautiful on that strap...


Thanks!


----------



## ChristoO (Dec 27, 2012)

Tag Professional said:


> I just contacted Jason. Told him what I was looking for and about a week later he contacted me. Someone canceled and I jumped on it.
> 
> I wish you luck.


Have nearly the same story to report. He sent me a few choices that were available, but they weren't exactly what I wanted. A few days later he sent me an invoice for the exact one on my wish list.

Don't think I've ever been so excited to get a 'final payment due' notification for anything.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

I've been contacted likewise on different channels. Some very kind offers, some I guess only to Check willingness. I can confirm the above offers on average, but the nicest guy i got an offer from - we did not speak about price.

Note, there was no sale, so no actual cash flow, so no confirmation as-is. Only offers to buy.

Note: both watches are not for sale.










Typed on an IBM typewriter.

Watch my watches on IG: @brrrzkrrz


----------



## dpodola (Jul 28, 2008)

havent seen that combo before - looks amazing - cheers!


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Me too - so I thought it had to be done  

The tropik and it’s pumped up (gmt), yet refined (case treatment) successor.


Typed on an IBM typewriter.

Watch my watches on IG: @brrrzkrrz


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

Been waiting for that notice. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

This thread is long! Any update on series 3 delivery outside of instagram? 

Also, what was the final call on the no date movement? Is he modifying them (2824s) himself? Or did he choose a no date eta?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ranonranonarat (Oct 11, 2011)

thebuzz said:


> This thread is long! Any update on series 3 delivery outside of instagram?
> 
> Also, what was the final call on the no date movement? Is he modifying them (2824s) himself? Or did he choose a no date eta?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the following is from the journal:

"As outlined in Update #5 that was sent out to pre-order participants, the new projected ship date will be sometime in September (likely late in the month). Update #6 will be sent out shortly, along with the request to submit final payment.

Available watches will be posted for sale after shipping for the pre-orders has been completed, so keep an eye on the Journal for more news.

Thank you!"

actually now that you remind me, yeah what was the final movement resolution on the no date?


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks for the update. I got that last email, but giving the original planned month of deliver has sailed, I thought there might be an updated estimate buried in the Instagram comments or something. 

As for the moment. I didn’t a site search on the forum and didn’t get anything back. It’ll be interesting to see what he does. I get the sense I am one of the very few that went with the no date option. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

Enjoying the long weekend!


----------



## Tag Professional (Jan 28, 2007)

Looks great.


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

Damn wish he would have brought back the sunburst blue with ETA 2824 and BGW9 lume. Think I'm liking it above the Pastie.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Very photogenic, that piece 

Typed on an IBM typewriter.

Watch my watches on IG: @brrrzkrrz


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Did some deep dive testing of the Seaforth today while swimming with my children.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

When is the best time to wear a bracelet over a NATO? When it's hot, cold, or fall weather?


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

kimsetpee said:


> When is the best time to wear a bracelet over a NATO? When it's hot, cold, or fall weather?


All the time.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

kimsetpee said:


> When is the best time to wear a bracelet over a NATO? When it's hot, cold, or fall weather?


All the time.


----------



## SAZ2301 (Mar 22, 2018)

One on EBay now is £2k with 13 hours left. No way would I pay that for one, It’s a nice watch but not a 2k watch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Glory be! My wife actually said this morning that she liked my grey watch.


----------



## Aurornis (Oct 3, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> Glory be! My wife actually said this morning that she liked my grey watch.


That was your cue to 'like' the Prada handbag which is about to show up...

I also like your Nimbus Grey GMT on Nato - but don't tell your wife that you value WUS opinions more than hers


----------



## Aurornis (Oct 3, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> Glory be! My wife actually said this morning that she liked my grey watch.


That was your cue to 'like' the Prada handbag which is about to show up...

I also like your Nimbus Grey GMT on Nato - but don't tell your wife that you value WUS opinions more than hers ;-)


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

That abyss gmt on eBay ended at £2010 - that’s approx €2242. that’s more than double what it cost from forasec. This is crazy. 




Typed on an IBM typewriter.

Watch my watches on IG: @brrrzkrrz


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Every time I look at the abyss blue it feels like I need to take a picture! It's so rich balanced and beautiful.




























@boatswainwatches


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Every time I look at the abyss blue it feels like I need to take a picture! It's so rich balanced and beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you take such nice ones!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## afennell (May 18, 2018)

I tried to buy the GMT but no luck.  I literally checked out in 5 seconds and they were gone.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Some time at the beach














































@boatswainwatches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Last one for the day...










Such great lume for how small the plots are. Love it

@boatswainwatches


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

Abyss is incredible! Praise to Jason for making such a unique and versatile watch. It is definitely not what is called blue most of the time, but this is the heart of it - subtle and always complementary .
Forgot to post more photos of two buddies - black diver and 12h abyss when I had them at the same time, so will try to do this later.

And also - I've noticed few touches of higher quality details on the 2nd gen compared to 1st, I suppose this may happen to the 3rd gen as well


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

This is my first GMT. For some strange reason, I get a particular kick out of looking at my watch and knowing exactly what time London is from EST. 

I had some difficulty figuring out the GMT time in the beginning but now I'm getting the hang of it so that a quick look can tell me.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Lovely day in Vancouver


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

@boatswainwatches


----------



## dglsjhan (Jul 20, 2017)

Back in March in did a pre-order for the forthcoming Halios Seaforth Gen3. I wanted a bracelet for it but wanted to try something different. So I was looking for either a Milanese/mesh or the Beads of Rice style. I looked hard at the Watch Gecko BOR and almost bought a Squale mesh. But I ended up buying a Ginault bracelet which I know will fit and looks to be of very good quality. Of course, I haven't been able to try it on the watch so can't pass judgement quite yet.

Anyway, I'm glad I waited and didn't buy the Beads of Rice for the Seaforth as on Saturday I received my Dan Henry 1964 Gran Turismo Chronograph/Panda/NoDate. And today I installed and sized the bracelet. Love it.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

boatswain said:


> @boatswainwatches


Very nice. Waiting patiently for my no date abyss blue. Is that a Hirsch Pure ? Have you tried yours with a blue rubber strap?

&#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57341;


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

boatswain said:


> @boatswainwatches


Very nice. Waiting patiently for my no date abyss blue. Is that a Hirsch Pure ? Have you tried yours with a blue rubber strap?

??


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Relo60 said:


> Very nice. Waiting patiently for my no date abyss blue. Is that a Hirsch Pure ? Have you tried yours with a blue rubber strap?


Thanks 

That's the stock strap from halios. It's a Biwi and simply the best rubber strap I have worn.

I haven't tried blue rubber but a dark blue NATO looks good on it.




























I think the abyss blue can do black and blue straps equally well

@boatswainwatches


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Blue Watch Monday. Pastel Series 1 on Aevig canvas strap.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAZ2301 (Mar 22, 2018)

Just sold mine... It's on its way to the States now... Got the DLC Pastel Blue No Date coming soon... Can't justify 2...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

SAZ2301 said:


> Can't justify 2...[


I can 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAZ2301 (Mar 22, 2018)

EL_GEEk said:


> I can
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got to many watches trying to slim it down a bit...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> I can
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's completely normal...










@boatswainwatches


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

I have the Pastie Gen 3 coming thru and was thinking about nabbing a sunburst grey as my secondary seaforth from the cancellations. But now I am thinking I want the abyss in sapphire bezel (hopefully w/o date)


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Thanks  That's the stock strap from halios. It's a Biwi and simply the best rubber strap I have worn. I haven't tried blue rubber but a dark blue NATO looks good on it.
> 
> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180903/e19b5971a9cfb4c4e9f2085bae7c2641.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> ...





EL_GEEk said:


> I can
> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180903/56c10f6c58b1df6eb495cc3f909dd31a.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180903/b042198146dac299d70e837b4fd9b946.jpg[/IMG]
> ...





boatswain said:


> It's completely normal...
> 
> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180903/e3ad3a8b5d94a19f3b7edf21167b0c1c.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> @boatswainwatches





kimsetpee said:


> I have the Pastie Gen 3 coming thru and was thinking about nabbing a sunburst grey as my secondary seaforth from the cancellations. But now I am thinking I want the abyss in sapphire bezel (hopefully w/o date)


Ditto, ditto, ditto, and ditto.

Have an Abyss Blue here, today on a Crown & Buckle navy Supreme NATO, and happily awaiting a Sunburst Grey to keep it company.









Deciding on x2 Seaforth collections is just as fun as selecting one. Pastel Blue/Bahama Yellow, Sunburst Blue/Abyss Blue, Abyss Blue/Sunburst Gray . . . all such great combos.

Will anyone have a x3+ Seaforth collection as of gen 3?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> Ditto, ditto, ditto, and ditto.
> 
> Have an abyss here and happily awaiting a sunburst gray to keep it company.
> 
> View attachment 13449813


That will be a sweet pair!


----------



## WatchFan650 (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

ck2k01 said:


> Will anyone have a x3+ Seaforth collection as of gen 3?


I will!! :-d

And all with 12hr bezels being the 2 time zone addict that I am. Looking back, I wish I had picked one with a sapphire bezel....


----------



## Fridayos (Jun 12, 2013)

Boatswain, Is that a single pass Navy NATO ? Customized or stock ? 
Looks like a softer seat-belt type Nylon - is it ?
I still modify Archer Seat Belt Nylon straps to get a thinner, lighter, 
more comfortable feel, and would love to find one I don’t have to
cut up and melt.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Fridayos said:


> Boatswain, Is that a single pass Navy NATO ? Customized or stock ?
> Looks like a softer seat-belt type Nylon - is it ?
> I still modify Archer Seat Belt Nylon straps to get a thinner, lighter,
> more comfortable feel, and would love to find one I don't have to
> cut up and melt.


Crown and buckle offers the single pass option on the supreme natos so you don't have to modify it yourself








I also picked up a couple of natos before my beach trip from Cincy strap co and he modified them to be single pass for me also. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ranonranonarat (Oct 11, 2011)

the single pass through nato looks a lot cleaner. sorry to be oot but does anybody know why double pass natos were made?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Fridayos said:


> Boatswain, Is that a single pass Navy NATO ? Customized or stock ?
> Looks like a softer seat-belt type Nylon - is it ?
> I still modify Archer Seat Belt Nylon straps to get a thinner, lighter,
> more comfortable feel, and would love to find one I don't have to
> cut up and melt.


It's a phenomeNato navy that I trimmed to be a single pass RAF. It works well but as most it would be great if they made it stock. But really it was less than 5 minutes work.










@boatswainwatches


----------



## Fridayos (Jun 12, 2013)

boatswain said:


> It's a phenomeNato navy that I trimmed to be a single pass RAF. It works well but as most it would be great if they made it stock. But really it was less than 5 minutes work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks - Kind of what I did with the Archer, although my customization involved a bit more time, a pair of vice-grips, pliers, a razor blade and a small blowtorch, Ha, Ha, so I'm going to check out the phenomeNATO to see if I can cut down the time a bit. Yours looks pretty clean, and the navy color very cool. THX for the great photos.


----------



## Fridayos (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks !!...I’m going to check those out. Appreciate the info.


----------



## Fridayos (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks !!...I’m going to check those out. Appreciate the info.


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

ck2k01 said:


> Will anyone have a x3+ Seaforth collection as of gen 3?


I couldn't help myself, as the clock ticked off minutes before pre-order closure, I snagged 3. I have an Abyss/Sapphire Diver Date, Pastel/Steel 12hr Date, and a Fixie Sunburst Grey ND inbound.

I'm a bit excited to say the least. I hope I still like the Pastel, these last couple of months I've been really diggin the Nimbus Grey, and sort of wish I got that instead, but we'll see.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Fridayos said:


> Thanks - Kind of what I did with the Archer, although my customization involved a bit more time, a pair of vice-grips, pliers, a razor blade and a small blowtorch, Ha, Ha, so I'm going to check out the phenomeNATO to see if I can cut down the time a bit. Yours looks pretty clean, and the navy color very cool. THX for the great photos.


Your welcome. Just let me know if you want some close up pics of what I did. Or they may be buried way back in this thread. But my process sounds similar to yours for the most part.

I have approached phenomeNato about doing a run of RAFs and they didn't sound too interested but I know they have done custom runs in the past. Maybe we just need to get enough people together to make a run worthwhile to them 

@boatswainwatches


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Your welcome. Just let me know if you want some close up pics of what I did. Or they may be buried way back in this thread. But my process sounds similar to yours for the most part.
> 
> I have approached phenomeNato about doing a run of RAFs and they didn't sound too interested but I know they have done custom runs in the past. Maybe we just need to get enough people together to make a run worthwhile to them
> 
> @boatswainwatches


I would actually like to see the close up pics if you're offering!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

smkader said:


> I would actually like to see the close up pics if you're offering!


For sure 

I can't exactly remember what it looked like when it can but let's go with this...










I cut off and burned the edge of the extra flap and trimmed the length. Now I didn't do the prettiest job of the end burning but it turned out fine because I found the best way to tuck the end in to use up the slack in the keepers keeps it hidden. It looks pretty tidy and stays nicely in place.
































































Overall I would say it works great. And I don't really like Natos. This one is good 





































@boatswainwatches


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> For sure
> 
> I can't exactly remember what it looked like when it can but let's go with this...
> 
> ...


The, what is essentially two, additional steps I've taken with the PhenomeNatos that I've modified to RAF-style are

(1) cut off all of the metal hardware--besides the buckle--with wire cutters; and

(2a) take the piece of fabric that was initially cut off,

(2b) insert it through the gap in the "fabric eye" where the "floating"/"adjustable"/"moveable" metal keeper used to be on the main strip of fabric (i.e., near the buckle),

(2c) fold the soon-to-be fabric keeper over and around the main strip of fabric, and

(2d) adhere the two ends of the, what is now a, fabric keeper (e.g., with a strong adhesive glue of some type--I think I used G-S Hypo Cement).

I'll post a picture when I get home.

Notes:

These additional two steps don't work for all nato straps, including not all seatbelt-style natos (e.g., Cheapest NATO Straps Premium NATOs). It depends on whether one of the metal keepers near the buckle can move or not.

Also, test that your fabric keeper loop isn't too tight or loose for the tail of the main strip of fabric. Unlike boatwain, I don't trim the tail end, but instead fold and refold the longer-than-boatswain's tail that I left as is, into the fabric keeper that is positioned underneath my wrist.

About that last point, the watch will sit a little closer to the buckle holes than it will on a standard nato, to get the keeper (fabric) or keepers (metal) properly underneath the wrist.

EDIT (photos):









The "eye" that the main strip must have for a fabric keeper to be doable.

















How I double-tuck it.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Navy rubber strap from Farer.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wooden_spoon (Oct 19, 2017)

dglsjhan said:


> Back in March in did a pre-order for the forthcoming Halios Seaforth Gen3. I wanted a bracelet for it but wanted to try something different. So I was looking for either a Milanese/mesh or the Beads of Rice style. I looked hard at the Watch Gecko BOR and almost bought a Squale mesh. But I ended up buying a Ginault bracelet which I know will fit and looks to be of very good quality. Of course, I haven't been able to try it on the watch so can't pass judgement quite yet.
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad I waited and didn't buy the Beads of Rice for the Seaforth as on Saturday I received my Dan Henry 1964 Gran Turismo Chronograph/Panda/NoDate. And today I installed and sized the bracelet. Love it.


How do you buy a Ginault bracelet for seaforth? I have a gen 3 coming and also want a bracelet for it. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Wooden_spoon said:


> How do you buy a Ginault bracelet for seaforth? I have a gen 3 coming and also want a bracelet for it. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can buy them from Ginaults website


----------



## mngdew (Feb 19, 2018)

Has anyone heard from Jason when he will start shipping out the Seaforth III?


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

thejollywatcher said:


> Navy rubber strap from Farer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Bahama Yellow says hi..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

mngdew said:


> Has anyone heard from Jason when he will start shipping out the Seaforth III?


No information yet, but I am certain Jason is working his a$$ off QCing the watches.
Last thing I heard from Instagram was to expect an e-mail update sometime this weekend.


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

ConfusedOne said:


> No information yet, but I am certain Jason is working his a$$ off QCing the watches.
> Last thing I heard from Instagram was to expect an e-mail update sometime this weekend.


Yup, this weekend


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Played around a bit with my novoflex adapter and an old angieneux zoom (45-90mm):









Typed on an IBM typewriter.

Watch my watches on IG: @brrrzkrrz


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

....'s getting done? What do you think that means? We will have Seaforths on our wrist sometime next week??? I thought he was going to send out an email for final payment before leaving for HK but he's already there QCing?

This is hype


----------



## Ranxoren (Feb 18, 2016)

Has anyone ever tried to swap bezels between two seaforths? Moving the fixed bezel from a grey to a blue dial and the diver bezel from the blue to said grey.


----------



## yankeeblues (Apr 1, 2016)

I must be one of the few people who do firmly dislike NATO-type straps when they are tucked back under themselves to take up the slack. Just ruins the look for me. One reason to love Erica’s straps. But if truth be told, I am a bracelet guy to the bitter end. Easy on/off, rinse and polish, integrated design with some of the better ones. No disrespect intended.


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

Regarding the no date option










That answers that 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

That means no date crown position ⚡


----------



## Wooden_spoon (Oct 19, 2017)

skyleth said:


> Yup, this weekend


Great news thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

yankeeblues said:


> I must be one of the few people who do firmly dislike NATO-type straps when they are tucked back under themselves to take up the slack. Just ruins the look for me. One reason to love Erica's straps. But if truth be told, I am a bracelet guy to the bitter end. Easy on/off, rinse and polish, integrated design with some of the better ones. No disrespect intended.


I've tried hard with the NATO on various watches and they never really impress me, even the high quality ones. Always too long or too short is my experience.

I've got an Erika's MN on order for my Seaforth, which I'm excited about.


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

thebuzz said:


> Regarding the no date option
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think a 5110 hour lag ocurred from when you typed that to when you hit the submit button.







:-! :-d:-d:-d Just messing with you. I'm amped for this no date version and just the Seaforth in general that will be arriving before October! Go team Pastel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

kimsetpee said:


> When is the best time to wear a bracelet over a NATO? When it's hot, cold, or fall weather?


As a general rule leather is out in the hot weather and steel is in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

kimsetpee said:


> I think a 5110 hour lag ocurred from when you typed that to when you hit the submit button.
> View attachment 13457629
> 
> :-! :-d:-d:-d Just messing with you. I'm amped for this no date version and just the Seaforth in general that will be arriving before October! Go team Pastel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Burn.

I have a feeling the no dates will take a bit longer. Just me?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

Michael Day said:


> As a general rule leather is out in the hot weather and steel is in.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Makes sense. You'd most likely want to sweat on a stainless steel than on a nato/leather. And you probably wouldn't want to wear something as conductive as steel during the winter... or maybe I might want to


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

thebuzz said:


> Burn.
> 
> I have a feeling the no dates will take a bit longer. Just me?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_burn_centers_in_the_United_States

Based on what I'm reading it sounds like he is in the final stages of production and is projecting an as-late-as end of September delivery. So hopefully it will be on our wrists some time this month. I could be wrong though. And I believe he assembles and QCs all of the pre orders before he starts the shipment phase.


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

I feel the same and have become a bit disappointed with the whole NATO loopback thing lately, despite wearing them for many years.

My Seaforth has been on an Erika's lately, and its super comfortable. I love that it's quickly adjustable on the fly by sliding the keeper a little for virtually infinite micro positions. The straps aren't cheap, but the comfort and fit is unbeatable.


RLextherobot said:


> I've tried hard with the NATO on various watches and they never really impress me, even the high quality ones. Always too long or too short is my experience.
> 
> I've got an Erika's MN on order for my Seaforth, which I'm excited about.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mngdew (Feb 19, 2018)

skyleth said:


> Yup, this weekend


This is really confusing. Just got this email from Jason.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Damn... So October at the earliest now huh?


mngdew said:


> This is really confusing. Just got this email from Jason.
> 
> View attachment 13459715


Sent from my Note


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

mngdew said:


> This is really confusing. Just got this email from Jason.
> 
> View attachment 13459715


The _update_ will go out, not the watches.

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I also tried hard, I don't think Natos work on every watch. So far my seiko turtle just looks great on a Nato but I don't love anything else in the stable on a Nato. I wear my seaforth on Erika's as well.


RLextherobot said:


> I've tried hard with the NATO on various watches and they never really impress me, even the high quality ones. Always too long or too short is my experience.
> 
> I've got an Erika's MN on order for my Seaforth, which I'm excited about.












Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

MakaveliSK said:


> Damn... So October at the earliest now huh?
> 
> Sent from my Note


All his IG story said was that update #6 would be sent out this coming weekend...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

JLS36 said:


> I also tried hard, I don't think Natos work on every watch. So far my seiko turtle just looks great on a Nato but I don't love anything else in the stable on a Nato. I wear my seaforth on Erika's as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't mind the look of a NATO on my Seaforth but the excess strap always looks goofy to me (especially with my big wrists so it's usually only a nib that gets tucked). Just can't measure up to a good rubber strap or a decent bracelet imo.


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

I like the versatility of a handful of Natos on sports watches. But I really like tapered straps and bracelets, so Natos are only an infrequent alternative for me. And not a fan of them on dressier watches.


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

mngdew said:


> This is really confusing. Just got this email from Jason.
> 
> View attachment 13459715


*Halios Seaforth Series III 2019*

*o| o| o| o| o| o| o| o| o| o|*


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

Just received update #6, seems closer now.

Sent from my MI PAD 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

Just got the update and paid my balance.

The wait begins.....again.


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Paid the rest of my balance off as well, but had a quick question for everyone else before I shoot Jason an e-mail.
After I paid off the rest of my order, my order number changed from my original order number back in March to a new number.
For anyone else who has paid off their order did your number change too or did it stay the same?

EDIT: Forgot to mention I made a slight change to my order back in March from a Date to a No-Date model. I think that might be it?


----------



## Wooden_spoon (Oct 19, 2017)

ConfusedOne said:


> Paid the rest of my balance off as well, but had a quick question for everyone else before I shoot Jason an e-mail.
> After I paid off the rest of my order, my order number changed from my original order number back in March to a new number.
> For anyone else who has paid off their order did your number change too or did it stay the same?
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to mention I made a slight change to my order back in March from a Date to a No-Date model. I think that might be it?


My order numbers are different too. I did not change my original order.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

Balance paid. I started looking for a Seaforth last November, it feels good to be so close to owning it.


----------



## fast08 (Sep 3, 2016)

Some times I wish the volume of the production is higher and Helios keep the old models around a bit 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

I don't have the update or the payment link in my email. Has anyone not received that yet? 

Sent from my Note


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Hmm! I have not received anything yet. Hmmm!


----------



## buddalouie (Mar 3, 2014)

MakaveliSK said:


> I don't have the update or the payment link in my email. Has anyone not received that yet?
> 
> Sent from my Note


I haven't gotten an email yet either


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

ConfusedOne said:


> Paid the rest of my balance off as well, but had a quick question for everyone else before I shoot Jason an e-mail.
> After I paid off the rest of my order, my order number changed from my original order number back in March to a new number.
> For anyone else who has paid off their order did your number change too or did it stay the same?
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to mention I made a slight change to my order back in March from a Date to a No-Date model. I think that might be it?


Yeps. My current order # is also different from the one attached to the deposit I made previously.

However, I was one of those who got a slot from a cancelled pre-order, so maybe that's the reason.

In any case, I'm not worried, I'm sure Jason is on top of everything and will get all of this sorted out.


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

Received the email just now. It’s probably coming in waves.


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

Well, this blows my budget for the month, but just paid for mine as well. Watch the Helm Komodo drop this week as well, and Scurfa come out with a new auto... when it rains...


----------



## Tag Professional (Jan 28, 2007)

Did everyone copy and paste Jason’s link as he said or did you just open the link and fill it in?


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

Should I just wait until I get an email from Jason or should I message him to let him know? Don't want to bombard him with more emails but I NEED to see this update #6 STAT. *:-|*


----------



## aqibyaseen (Aug 26, 2018)

Yeah still no e-mail here either. Kinda itching to pay my balance so I know how much money I have left!


----------



## Aurornis (Oct 3, 2016)

Tag Professional said:


> Did everyone copy and paste Jason's link as he said or did you just open the link and fill it in?


I just clicked the link - I'm not sure what that copy and paste thing is about, but I had no issues with completing the payment, as well as immediately receiving the confirmation email.


----------



## 2manylegobricks (Jan 29, 2018)

Just got my email and paid the balance. 😎


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

I got my request for final payment which was a link inside an update e-mail about 5 hrs ago, 12:30p central time


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

Still awaiting an e-mail update on my end. I'll probably give it a day or two before I send him an e-mail about it.


----------



## Wooden_spoon (Oct 19, 2017)

I just clicked the link too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

Technically the URL was not a hyperlink. However, many mail clients, especially web based ones, will see the URL and turn it into a hyperlink.



Aurornis said:


> I just clicked the link - I'm not sure what that copy and paste thing is about, but I had no issues with completing the payment, as well as immediately receiving the confirmation email.


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

Still haven't gotten an email. I'm getting antsy over here!


----------



## ranonranonarat (Oct 11, 2011)

sounds like the series iii must have been an avalanche of buyers for jason to have to split this up? not sure if everyone who got an email have the same configurations? i ordered an abyss no date with rotating bezel in any case.

got my email and paid.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aqibyaseen (Aug 26, 2018)

Got my email, paid my balance.
Hopefully have my Abyss Blue, Sapphire Diver Bezel, Date 
+ Sunburst Grey, Fixed Bezel, No date soon!


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

ranonranonarat said:


> sounds like the series iii must have been an avalanche of buyers for jason to have to split this up? not sure if everyone who got an email have the same configurations? i ordered an abyss no date with rotating bezel in any case.
> 
> got my email and paid.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Yup, that's how email broadcasts work, MailChimp will batch send over the course of hours to avoid SPAM triggers from providers at various levels.

Definitely an indicator that this is a large cohort of people being messaged.

I don't necessarily think this second payment is directly tied to the first on the Shopify system, Jason is probably manually keeping track of everything as others have pointed out new order numbers and the only detail on my order this second time was "rotating bezel" no color, date, bezel style we're mentioned.

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## QuanDangle (Sep 14, 2017)

aqibyaseen said:


> Got my email, paid my balance.
> Hopefully have my Abyss Blue, Sapphire Diver Bezel, Date
> + Sunburst Grey, Fixed Bezel, No date soon!


Wow double! I have sunburst grey fixie date coming my way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

ranonranonarat said:


> sounds like the series iii must have been an avalanche of buyers for jason to have to split this up? not sure if everyone who got an email have the same configurations? i ordered an abyss no date with rotating bezel in any case.
> 
> got my email and paid.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Yes my configuration is abyss, no date and 12hr bezel too and got my email...

He's probably doing it in batches

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Received my notification and paid the balance for an Abyss,no date Sapphire bezel. Excitement slowly building up.

Taking deep breaths 😯😯😦😦


----------



## aqibyaseen (Aug 26, 2018)

My email said that due to having a multiple watch order, the invoice required some more work, so that's probably one reason for why the staggered emails.


----------



## aqibyaseen (Aug 26, 2018)

QuanDangle said:


> Wow double! I have sunburst grey fixie date coming my way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Missed the initial pre-order and managed to secure both from cancellations.
Initially had just the Abyss blue but some funds were free'd up, so ping'ed Jason and he hooked me up.

I flipped between date and no date so much! both look so good!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Woke to my invoice that arrived at 1:26am in my inbox. I ordered two.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laurens.leurs (May 8, 2018)

Just paid for a sunburst grey no date with 12-hr bezel. I hope it ships in the next two to three weeks.


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

I am right there with you in anticipation, but no breath holding just yet. There is a reason Jason says "I cannot offer a ship date at this time..."



laurens.leurs said:


> Just paid for a sunburst grey no date with 12-hr bezel. I hope it ships in the next two to three weeks.


----------



## aqibyaseen (Aug 26, 2018)

thejollywatcher said:


> Woke to my invoice that arrived at 1:26am in my inbox. I ordered two.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which two did you get?


----------



## wonkytrolley (Jul 11, 2012)

Anyone else still not had their request for final payment email come through yet?


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

What bezel type did you order?



wonkytrolley said:


> Anyone else still not had their request for final payment email come through yet?


----------



## wonkytrolley (Jul 11, 2012)

Paco II said:


> What bezel type did you order?


I was one of the pains who changed...initially steel diver, then sapphire


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

Ok nevermind. I was trying to find a pattern, but mine is also a sapphire diver bezel.



wonkytrolley said:


> I was one of the pains who changed...initially steel diver, then sapphire


----------



## SAZ2301 (Mar 22, 2018)

Got mine last night with my code paid my last $115
DLC Pastel No Date...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

I get the excitement, and anticipation, trust me I have three inbound, but seriously some of you folks should calm tf down a bit.

"Should I email him?" 
"How come I haven't got one!?" 
"I need to see this update ASAP!"

It's _one_ man doing _everything_, or have some of you forgotten? Does anyone know how many Seaforths were pre-ordered? How many people have orders with more than two watches? Do you have any idea the amount of work he's trying to tackle before going to China?

From this thread and across social media, not once has Jason let a single customer down, and I don't see that happening even with Series III.

Your updates, and even the final invoice is on it's way in due time. Please try to remember it's a single person running the show and he's doing his damndest to stay on top of everything.


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

I'll be curious what goes on sale on the site after the pre-orders ship. I definitely have something in mind and if it's listed, I may have to jump on it.


----------



## wonkytrolley (Jul 11, 2012)

elschiz said:


> I get the excitement, and anticipation, trust me I have three inbound, but seriously some of you folks should calm tf down a bit.
> 
> "Should I email him?"
> "How come I haven't got one!?"
> ...


Yes Mom you're right...apologies.


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

wonkytrolley said:


> Yes Mom you're right...apologies.


Good, now go clean your room, and take care of the laundry, you've got school in the morning.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

aqibyaseen said:


> Which two did you get?


Pastel blue and signal orange. Both 12hr bezels with date.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

laurens.leurs said:


> Just paid for a sunburst grey no date with 12-hr bezel. I hope it ships in the next two to three weeks.


This is the exact configuration I wanted but couldn't get..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mngdew (Feb 19, 2018)

PASTEL BLUE / SAPPHIRE DIVER / Date, paid.


----------



## NyCSnEaK (Nov 21, 2008)

Pastel and fixed. Paid In Full.


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

Got my email a few hours ago and paid the remainder for a no date Abyss Blue fixed.

In the same email I was also asked if I wanted to attend a watch pickup event in Hong Kong on the 22nd of September. Details to follow, but mention of food and drink. I replied saying I'd like to attend. Will be cool to finally pick it up from Jason himself and see how many ppl in HK got in on the order. He was asking for suggestions for a venue but I have no idea what the turnout will be so didn't mention anywhere.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

12 hr Pas sans date. Sorted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## QuanDangle (Sep 14, 2017)

vexXed said:


> Got my email a few hours ago and paid the remainder for a no date Abyss Blue fixed.
> 
> In the same email I was also asked if I wanted to attend a watch pickup event in Hong Kong on the 22nd of September. Details to follow, but mention of food and drink. I replied saying I'd like to attend. Will be cool to finally pick it up from Jason himself and see how many ppl in HK got in on the order. He was asking for suggestions for a venue but I have no idea what the turnout will be so didn't mention anywhere.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Wow that is pretty sweet! It also goes to show that he really does go through each individual email and segment them to provide excellent service.

This is also insightful with the 22nd of September date-looks like if HK is getting in-person handouts, then shipment for other orders will probably begin after that date.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

QuanDangle said:


> Wow that is pretty sweet! It also goes to show that he really does go through each individual email and segment them to provide excellent service.
> 
> This is also insightful with the 22nd of September date-looks like if HK is getting in-person handouts, then shipment for other orders will probably begin after that date.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It might be a while after that date, because he still has to import them into Canada. I feel like that might take a while. Either way, the ball is rolling, which is a good sign!


----------



## QuanDangle (Sep 14, 2017)

100% agree with you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wooden_spoon (Oct 19, 2017)

That’s a promising sign! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Jason said on IG that if you haven’t gotten your payment request that you contact him since he said all notices have been sent out. 

I hadn’t gotten mine and emailed him with my order number. 

FYI.


----------



## ai7 (Feb 7, 2018)

vexXed said:


> In the same email I was also asked if I wanted to attend a watch pickup event in Hong Kong on the 22nd of September. Details to follow, but mention of food and drink. I replied saying I'd like to attend. Will be cool to finally pick it up from Jason himself and see how many ppl in HK got in on the order. He was asking for suggestions for a venue but I have no idea what the turnout will be so didn't mention anywhere.





QuanDangle said:


> Wow that is pretty sweet! It also goes to show that he really does go through each individual email and segment them to provide excellent service.
> 
> This is also insightful with the 22nd of September date-looks like if HK is getting in-person handouts, then shipment for other orders will probably begin after that date.


Indeed, another point in the "Jason+Halios-doing-things-right" column. Wish I could go to the HK event! Have fun, vexXed, and please report back to us!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

While this is obnoxious to say, as everyone would gladly being doing so if they could, but . . . this thread needs more pics 

My Erika's Swick MN finally arrived, and I think it looks pretty sweet with the Abyss Blue, no?

























I could see a Trident MN and Dark Ops MN--with orange stitching, perhaps--both looking rad on this as well . . .

These Erika's MN straps are a bit pricey, though, so I'm just going to enjoy this one for a bit.


----------



## Wooden_spoon (Oct 19, 2017)

ck2k01 said:


> While this is obnoxious to say, as everyone would gladly being doing so if they could, but . . . this thread needs more pics
> 
> My Erika's Swick MN finally arrived, and I think it looks pretty sweet with the Abyss Blue, no?
> 
> ...


Cool! Did not realize Erika was doing these. Will definitely have to check them out!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Just got the email and completed the payment process. Sunburst grey with sapphire divers bezel for me....





Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Payment made, Sunburst grey dlc fixed bezel.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

smkader said:


> It might be a while after that date, because he still has to import them into Canada. I feel like that might take a while. Either way, the ball is rolling, which is a good sign!


Why would you bring them back to Canada just to ship out? Send them from where the QC happens.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## starow (Aug 29, 2014)

Sunburst grey with sapphire bezel no date all payed for.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Invoice received and paid!


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

Michael Day said:


> Why would you bring them back to Canada just to ship out? Send them from where the QC happens.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That I don't know. But from update #5: "After I complete the QC process, it's back to Vancouver Canada, where I will begin shipping"


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Michael Day said:


> Why would you bring them back to Canada just to ship out? Send them from where the QC happens.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


In the past he has done final QC in Canada. I am not sure if the process is going to be different with the suspected large increase in numbers this time around.


----------



## Aurornis (Oct 3, 2016)

ranonranonarat said:


> sounds like the series iii must have been an avalanche of buyers for jason to have to split this up? not sure if everyone who got an email have the same configurations? i ordered an abyss no date with rotating bezel in any case.
> 
> got my email and paid.


Mine is a Sunburst Grey, steel diver, with date. I am really really looking forward to this watch - even though update#6 specifically stated that delivery dates are not yet set.


----------



## ranonranonarat (Oct 11, 2011)

Michael Day said:


> Why would you bring them back to Canada just to ship out? Send them from where the QC happens.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


as much as i would like that (being situated in asia myself), i think it would be a nightmare to have to deal with an overseas courier in the event that something happens.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

That was fast. Jason forwarded me everything so I am all paid up. This is going to be a long few weeks of waiting!!! 

Sent from my Note


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

One of the most versatile watches out there.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I quite agree!


----------



## JoseMariaCunha (Jul 9, 2018)

After you finished the second payment does the final order e-mail details the version you chose?
Mine only says "ROTATING BEZEL".

Thanks!


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

JoseMariaCunha said:


> After you finished the second payment does the final order e-mail details the version you chose?
> Mine only says "ROTATING BEZEL".
> 
> Thanks!


Mine does.


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

Same. Mine did not include any details beyond 'rotating bezel'. I am hopeful Jason has all the details 



JoseMariaCunha said:


> After you finished the second payment does the final order e-mail details the version you chose?
> Mine only says "ROTATING BEZEL".
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

JoseMariaCunha said:


> After you finished the second payment does the final order e-mail details the version you chose?
> Mine only says "ROTATING BEZEL".
> Thanks!





Paco II said:


> Same. Mine did not include any details beyond 'rotating bezel'. I am hopeful Jason has all the details


Mine shows the same. I'm confident Jason will get all details/configurations right. I looked back at my deposit which has the the config I chose, my remaining balance order shows bezel type.

Also was $25 the only option for shipping in the US? I'm only curious. Can't remember all the details when I preordered.










IG: th3measure


----------



## Tag Professional (Jan 28, 2007)

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180911/53ff00d301edbe016f82865a24827186.jpg

Great looking watch. I'm excited to get my pastel blue with the SS dive bezel.


----------



## jsbx1 (Jun 27, 2014)

JoseMariaCunha said:


> After you finished the second payment does the final order e-mail details the version you chose?
> Mine only says "ROTATING BEZEL".
> 
> Thanks!


JoseMariaCunha,

Funny mine states the bezel type.

Order summary

SEAFORTH PRE-ORDERS (REMAINDER) × 1
Pastel Blue / Steel 12-Hr / No Date	$490.00

Subtotal $490.00 
Shipping $0.00 
Total $490.00 USD

I think the posters above my reply also state the bezel type as fixed.

In any event I would not worry, as someone stated, Jason is on top of his game.

Tony


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

TheMeasure said:


> Also was $25 the only option for shipping in the US? I'm only curious. Can't remember all the details when I preordered.
> 
> IG: th3measure


Not sure what Jason had in mind for shipping. I don't think he's trying to be sneaky with free shipping either, so maybe over X dollar amount spent gets free US shipping? Having said that, my invoice shows $0 - Shipping.

Anywho, final payment made for the following.

Can't wait!


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

I thought I'd share my absolute misery. Due to some bigger picture things happening in life I decided to cancel my Series III preorder last week (Pastel Fixed) and I've just sold my Series I Gilt + Sapphire. :--(


----------



## yankeeblues (Apr 1, 2016)

kimsetpee said:


> Could you point a fellow Seaforth'er in the right direction on the right screwdriver? I'm incredibly new to high end dive watches (I come from $50-100 Chinese alibaba watches + G-Shocks) and I never owned a steel bracelet before. The Ginault bracelet alone costed more money than any watch I have ever owned, even with the 21% discount.


What is the 21% discount?


----------



## jsbx1 (Jun 27, 2014)

daforg said:


> I thought I'd share my absolute misery. Due to some bigger picture things happening in life I decided to cancel my Series III preorder last week (Pastel Fixed) and I've just sold my Series I Gilt + Sapphire. :--(


daforg,

My condolences on the Gilt. I hope it's nothing too serious. Remember that they are just fluff that get us by and in the big scheme of things are not necessary.

All the best,
Tony


----------



## QuanDangle (Sep 14, 2017)

yankeeblues said:


> What is the 21% discount?


Ginault runs discount codes on its website all the time. It's currently sitting at 20% though with code LBRDAY.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wooden_spoon (Oct 19, 2017)

daforg said:


> I thought I'd share my absolute misery. Due to some bigger picture things happening in life I decided to cancel my Series III preorder last week (Pastel Fixed) and I've just sold my Series I Gilt + Sapphire. :--(


Ugh so sorry but hope things work out mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks folks, it’s nothing serious, just putting everything into a new asset. So more watches in the future. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

daforg said:


> Thanks folks, it's nothing serious, just putting everything into a new asset. So more watches in the future.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotta do what you gotta do. Hopefully you can find one down the road or something you love even more

Best

@boatswainwatches


----------



## yankeeblues (Apr 1, 2016)

QuanDangle said:


> Ginault runs discount codes on its website all the time. It's currently sitting at 20% though with code LBRDAY.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## yankeeblues (Apr 1, 2016)

Dang double-post


----------



## yankeeblues (Apr 1, 2016)

I recall that shipping in CA is free, while it is $25 to the USA. Something about Trump Tariffs I think (


----------



## JoseMariaCunha (Jul 9, 2018)

jsbx1 said:


> JoseMariaCunha,
> 
> Funny mine states the bezel type.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Tony. And thank you, everyone.

I just don't know how I could get some sort of ID to make the order seamless with the first one.

Don't know about you, but I just got 3 screens from copy and pasting the link: 
1- E-Mail + Address
2- Shipping method (for Europe I only got 65$ express delivery available)
3- Payment information (credit card number)

:-s

Still hoping for the best from Jason ;-)


----------



## jsbx1 (Jun 27, 2014)

JoseMariaCunha said:


> Thanks, Tony. And thank you, everyone.
> 
> I just don't know how I could get some sort of ID to make the order seamless with the first one.
> 
> ...


José,

I simply clicked on the link which took me to my order and the item, address & shipping cost were displayed. Clicked on PayPal option and all was done. Received a receipt of payment from Halios and PayPal. My March order# and final payment order# are different, but I think that is the case with everyone.

Tony


----------



## jsbx1 (Jun 27, 2014)

JoseMariaCunha said:


> Thanks, Tony. And thank you, everyone.
> 
> I just don't know how I could get some sort of ID to make the order seamless with the first one.
> 
> ...


José,

I simply clicked on the link which took me to my order and the item, address & shipping cost were displayed. Clicked on PayPal option and all was done. Received a receipt of payment from Halios and PayPal. My March order# and final payment order# are different, but I think that is the case with everyone.

Tony


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

Instead of emailing Jason, thought I'd ask here.

Anyone know for how long Jason's payment request is valid?

Just selling a watch and would prefer to use those paypal funds in a few days, but don't want to lose / forfeit my order.


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

rellybelly said:


> Anyone know for how long Jason's payment request is valid?


From the man himself:


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

That is crazy generous. Or he has confidence he can sell regardless. Or both. Either way, the customer and seller wins



deepfriedicecubes said:


> From the man himself:
> View attachment 13474435


----------



## Essthetix (Feb 24, 2016)

Are any of you seeing the GMT's being auctioned on eBay right now? 

It's like 89,500 inmates stranded on the Bay with "less than 100" models (GMT models, to be specific).

Like, HOT DEEAAAAMN!


----------



## Essthetix (Feb 24, 2016)

Are any of you seeing the GMT's being auctioned on eBay right now? 

It's like 89,500 inmates stranded on the Bay with "less than 100" hot models (GMT models, to be specific).

Like, DEEAAAAMN!


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Thread needs more pics 

Typed on an IBM typewriter.

Watch my watches on IG: @brrrzkrrz


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Finally grabbed an Erika's MN and yeah, it's a top tier pick for the Seaforth.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Essthetix said:


> Are any of you seeing the GMT's being auctioned on eBay right now?........


Someone is going to be happy!
How much did the GMT go for?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

RLextherobot said:


> Finally grabbed an Erika's MN and yeah, it's a top tier pick for the Seaforth.


So you're telling me I need one?!

Slippery slope!

@boatswainwatches


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

boatswain said:


> So you're telling me I need one?!
> 
> Slippery slope!
> 
> @boatswainwatches


TBH I like it more than any NATO I've tried in terms of look and comfort. That said they're pricey! I have one on my Casio Duro and I think it literally cost twice as much as the watch itself.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

boatswain said:


> So you're telling me I need one?!
> 
> Slippery slope!
> 
> @boatswainwatches


TBH I like it more than any NATO I've tried in terms of look and comfort. That said they're pricey! I have one on my Casio Duro and I think it literally cost twice as much as the watch itself.


----------



## watchesoff (Nov 16, 2014)

A bit of lume for a Friday night. The Seaforth on a Toxic Nato ShizNit


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

boatswain said:


> So you're telling me I need one?!
> 
> Slippery slope!
> 
> @boatswainwatches


This is how it all goes wrong for me. Someone turns Boatswain onto something, he buys it, takes a dozen phenomenal pictures, and then I feel I have to buy it as soon as I wipe the drool from the screen. Don't do this to me man, stick with NATOs


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Horgh said:


> This is how it all goes wrong for me. Someone turns Boatswain onto something, he buys it, takes a dozen phenomenal pictures, and then I feel I have to buy it as soon as I wipe the drool from the screen. Don't do this to me man, stick with NATOs




Sorry man. I never want to be the shameless enabler. However...I do love encouraging people!. It's different right?

I think you'll be safe for now on the Erika's. I probably won't be grabbing one soon. But you better stay away from other posts 

But seriously  that's very kind of you.

@boatswainwatches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

watchesoff said:


> A bit of lume for a Friday night. The Seaforth on a Toxic Nato ShizNit
> 
> View attachment 13478215


WOW! 

What a shot 

@boatswainwatches


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Thread needs more pics
> 
> Typed on an IBM typewriter.
> 
> Watch my watches on IG: @brrrzkrrz


Very nice! 

What is your wrist size?


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

steinercat said:


> Very nice!
> 
> What is your wrist size?


Thanks!

My wrist is small at 6" (yes, six inch!) but flat on top.

Typed on an IBM typewriter.

Watch my watches on IG: @brrrzkrrz


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Quick question for Canadians who purchased a Halios watch. Does Jason ship via Canada Post?

Reason I asked is that CP union members have approved a strike for Sept.26.:-s:-x


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Relo60 said:


> Quick question for Canadians who purchased a Halios watch. Does Jason ship via Canada Post?
> 
> Reason I asked is that CP union members have approved a strike for Sept.26.:-s:-x


I think he did for series 1 but I picked up my series 2 so I'm not sure.

@boatswainwatches


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

boatswain said:


> I think he did for series 1 but I picked up my series 2 so I'm not sure.
> 
> @boatswainwatches


Thanks for the info Boatswain. I emailed Jason as well if he has a contingency plan for Canadians.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

D P


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Another one on the Erikas


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

RLextherobot said:


> Another one on the Erikas
> 
> View attachment 13484019


Sweet  I love how the two subtle orange highlights tie in

@boatswainwatches


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Still a favorite.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Farer rubber.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

So someone said the watch pickup event in Hong Kong was scheduled for the 22nd of Sep? Is it possible that shipping will take place the following week or are we anticipating early week of Oct?


----------



## mngdew (Feb 19, 2018)

watchesoff said:


> A bit of lume for a Friday night. The Seaforth on a Toxic Nato ShizNit
> 
> View attachment 13478215


I was hoping Jason would make the sapphire bezel with 24hrs for the GMT.


----------



## mngdew (Feb 19, 2018)

mplsabdullah said:


> Still a favorite.


I'm expecting the 3rd iteration of this exact model. It's going to compete with my current favorite, Glycine Airman 18, for my wrist time.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Nice catch Yankee


yankeexpress said:


>


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

I’m digging the pictures of the gmt that’s is a truly awesome looking watch


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

Saw that there was a super typhoon in Hong Kong. Hope Jason's alright


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5ba061d6927b7/VID-20180916-WA0007.mp4
Typhoon was insane.

Sent from my MI MAX 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

allanzzz said:


> https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5ba061d6927b7/VID-20180916-WA0007.mp4
> Typhoon was insane.
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 3 using Tapatalk


What's up with all these typhoons and hurricanes? Didn't a typhoon hit an Asian country last year around the same time? Japan?


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Duplicate


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Soooo, I have a abyss blue coming in(?) and I think Jason sends that out with a brown strap. I already have a brown strap from before(series 2?). I was wondering if he has other strap choices(a black maybe?). 

Wanted to check with you folks before I write to him


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Soooo, I have a abyss blue coming in(?) and I think Jason sends that out with a brown strap. I already have a brown strap from before(series 2?). I was wondering if he has other strap choices(a black maybe?).
> 
> Wanted to check with you folks before I write to him


Series III is getting a black rubber strap and a two piece ballistic nylon. I don't know what color nylon each config will get.










(Colors from Seaforth update #3 | colors not shown are dark grey & black)

IG: th3measure


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

TheMeasure said:


> Series III is getting a black rubber strap and a two piece ballistic nylon. I don't know what color nylon each config will get


Thank you!


----------



## STSO (Jun 17, 2018)

Hi guys,

just a quick question, does anybody know anything about the new design Jason is working on? I'm a big fan of all the past designs and kind of grew bored of the Seaforth.

Cheers,
STSO


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

38mm fieldish not sure when but I doubt it will be this year.


STSO said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> just a quick question, does anybody know anything about the new design Jason is working on? I'm a big fan of all the past designs and kind of grew bored of the Seaforth.
> 
> ...


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

kimsetpee said:


> So someone said the watch pickup event in Hong Kong was scheduled for the 22nd of Sep? Is it possible that shipping will take place the following week or are we anticipating early week of Oct?


Jason mentioned it to me but I haven't heard anything more on it and it's Thursday night already. Not sure if it's even going ahead now.

Then again, could be a last minute thing.


----------



## ranonranonarat (Oct 11, 2011)

I wonder if we'll make it for delivery at end of the month or are we already looking at October for delivery....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchesoff (Nov 16, 2014)

That would have been ideal but I'm not disappointed 



mngdew said:


> I was hoping Jason would make the sapphire bezel with 24hrs for the GMT.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

He usually announces right before they are ready, September isn't out of the question but I would think more October ish.


ranonranonarat said:


> I wonder if we'll make it for delivery at end of the month or are we already looking at October for delivery....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

Did anyone cancel an order for Signal Orange?


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> Did anyone cancel an order for Signal Orange?


Best bet is to go to the website and email Jason directly, but he does take a while to get back to you.


----------



## ChristoO (Dec 27, 2012)

vexXed said:


> Best bet is to go to the website and email Jason directly, but he does take a while to get back to you.


 That's exactly what I did. 5 days and 3 emails later I have my perfect Seaforth on the way.


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

ChristoO said:


> That's exactly what I did. 5 days and 3 emails later I have my perfect Seaforth on the way.


That's not bad at all. Mine was just a question about the payment method so not really a priority and it took 3 weeks for a reply.

Goes to show Jason does prioritise order enquries.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

No but three weeks is quite a terrible response time.


vexXed said:


> That's not bad at all. Mine was just a question about the payment method so not really a priority and it took 3 weeks for a reply.
> 
> Goes to show Jason does prioritise order enquries.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

JLS36 said:


> No but three weeks is quite a terrible response time.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Isn't he a one-man show? He's dealing with multiple vendors, multiple lead times, hundreds of orders, probably a logistics nightmare. I feel like we should be a little understanding.


----------



## ChristoO (Dec 27, 2012)

Horgh said:


> Isn't he a one-man show? He's dealing with multiple vendors, multiple lead times, hundreds of orders, probably a logistics nightmare. I feel like we should be a little understanding.


I've read nearly every single one of the 699 pages of this thread and never even once did I get the feeling that Jason doesn't do everything he possibly can to make sure his customers are happy.


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

vexXed said:


> Jason mentioned it to me but I haven't heard anything more on it and it's Thursday night already. Not sure if it's even going ahead now.
> 
> Then again, could be a last minute thing.


So no watch pickup event?


----------



## GTuned (May 12, 2013)

I don't want to bug Jason, as I also feel he tries his best to please everyone. How much time do you guys reckon it will take for the latest Seaforths to ship?


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

Posted a few minutes ago.

Almost there!


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

steinercat said:


> Posted a few minutes ago.
> 
> Almost there!


With pic









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTuned (May 12, 2013)

steinercat said:


> Posted a few minutes ago.
> 
> Almost there!


Cheers! It's weird, I haven't been so anxious about a watch in years..!


----------



## GTuned (May 12, 2013)

steinercat said:


> Posted a few minutes ago.
> 
> Almost there!


Cheers! It's weird, I haven't been so anxious about a watch in years..!


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

EA-Sport said:


> With pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look at his damn fingers. Hard at work smfh


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

Daaaaaang... I'm so glad I got a signal orange on the way, though I chose the black ceramic bezel.

I have an idea... let's start shopping for straps! That will keep us busy until the watches ship. Ok, so, signal orange, let's see... I have a Toxic N8O in orange already, that would work... what else?


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

kimsetpee said:


> So no watch pickup event?


Received an email a few hours ago from Jason. He said the meetup is not going ahead anymore as the venue that was booked gave it away to a larger party. Also, due to the typhoon his trip was delayed by a few days so he didn't have time to reschedule something else.

So the deal is now those in Hong Kong who ordered can pick up the watch from him in person or have it delivered to their address.

Jason did mention he'd still be interested in arranging some small get-togethers in the future.


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

.


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

.


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

vexXed said:


> I received an email a few hours ago from Jason. He said the meetup is not going ahead anymore as the venue that was booked gave it away to a larger party. Also, due to the typhoon his trip was delayed by a few days so he didn't have time to reschedule something else.
> 
> So the deal is now those in Hong Kong who ordered can pick up the watch from him in person or have it delivered to their address.
> 
> Jason did mention he'd still be interested in arranging some small get-togethers in the future.


I heard you the first time. No need to blast me 3 times.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Certainly we should be understanding but if he's going to put his stuff out there and have hodinkee stories he should be prepared and maybe hire someone to help.


Horgh said:


> Isn't he a one-man show? He's dealing with multiple vendors, multiple lead times, hundreds of orders, probably a logistics nightmare. I feel like we should be a little understanding.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

kimsetpee said:


> I heard you the first time. No need to blast me 3 times.


Not intentional. There's an issue with double, or in my case, triple posts on WUS recently.


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

JLS36 said:


> Certainly we should be understanding but if he's going to put his stuff out there and have hodinkee stories he should be prepared and maybe hire someone to help.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


If he wants to run his op as a one man show, then that's his right. I suppose then, it's your right to be frustrated with his email response time. However, you can either accept it, or move on as some have already done so; I will note though, those that have moved on and posted as such in this very thread, are those too sour about not getting one. As others have stated, Jason's response to his actual customers has been 100% spot on, and not a single negative comment from anyone.

Getting upset about the lack of hired help, would be like being upset with George Daniels for never hiring anyone and only taking on one apprentice. These things take time, and given the sheer number of people he's working with, while trying to prioritize everything, it's going be challenging for sure. However that doesn't always mean the first step is to hire more people.


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

JLS36 said:


> Certainly we should be understanding but if he's going to put his stuff out there and have hodinkee stories he should be prepared and maybe hire someone to help.


I think in the instagram Q&A session, he mentioned he's going to hire help, but I'm guessing it's going to be after series 3 and Roldorf at least.


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

The sunburst grey is sick!


----------



## aqibyaseen (Aug 26, 2018)

It's actually so good looking!
I have it coming in fixed bezel, no date. For that clean look &#55357;&#56846;

But that photo seriously made me reconsider my choice...


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Well, just because 

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

Wow that grey is nice. Mine is fixed bezel with date. Pretty sure any combination will be nice. 

Sent from my MI MAX 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

steinercat said:


> The sunburst grey is sick!


Oh man... I didn't realize the grey was going to have those blue highlights... must stay happy with orange...


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

steinercat said:


> The sunburst grey is sick!


Wow, that looks fantastic. OK is it me or does the the bezel color match the dial? I thought there were only 2 bezel options; Sapphire or Steel? Not that it matters as I have a fixie inbound, just curious.

*Edit:

Are those _blue_ straps on Pastels in the background?


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

steinercat said:


> The sunburst grey is sick!


This is exactly the combo i ordered 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wooden_spoon (Oct 19, 2017)

Sunburst grey very nice. Now I am reconsidering my pastel choice. Anyway sounds like no more than 3 weeks away


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

elschiz said:


> Wow, that looks fantastic. OK is it me or does the the bezel color match the dial? I thought there were only 2 bezel options; Sapphire or Steel? Not that it matters as I have a fixie inbound, just curious.
> 
> *Edit:
> 
> Are those _blue_ straps on Pastels in the background?


I think there were a few bezel color choices, based on what dial color you chose. I say this because I thought the midnight blue had a blue bezel and asked if the bezel would be blue on my signal orange. I was told that no, on the orange the bezel would be black. So... maybe it is in fact grey on the grey?


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Nimbus Grey is a good Vancouver colour









Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The grey is killer. Maybe. Maybe?

@boatswainwatches


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

steinercat said:


> The sunburst grey is sick!
> 
> Than is amazing mine is grey with fixed bezel and dlc case. Can't wait!!


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

Finally was able to make the final payment for FORaSEC !!! Ooooh sunburst grey is tempting in every picture for me


----------



## Aurornis (Oct 3, 2016)

elschiz said:


> Wow, that looks fantastic. OK is it me or does the the bezel color match the dial? I thought there were only 2 bezel options; Sapphire or Steel? Not that it matters as I have a fixie inbound, just curious.


I recall that the Abyss Blue comes with matching blue sapphire bezel, and the Sunburst Grey has the matching grey sapphire bezel. All other sapphire bezels are black.


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

Boom. Just picked up from the man himself. Will post more pics later as it's tricky on the train.


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

After lusting over this for months and months, I'm not sure how but it looks even better in person. Very happy with it.

True no date with crown coming out to one position only. Comes with a nice real leather pouch which is suede lined. Rubber strap is very supple but will have to try it out later when I get home. The blue dial is very dark but the lighting in this coffee shop is not ideal so apologies for the glare. Will take better pix in the sunlight.

Jason was wearing the fixed signal orange DLC and I have to say it had so much pop to it. Really nice!

Awww yeaaa!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

congrats & it looks awesome there!
may I know your wrist size please?


----------



## aqibyaseen (Aug 26, 2018)

vexXed said:


> After lusting over this for months and months, I'm not sure how but it looks even better in person. Very happy with it.
> 
> True no date with crown coming out to one position only. Comes with a nice real leather pouch which is suede lined. Rubber strap is very supple but will have to try it out later when I get home. The blue dial is very dark but the lighting in this coffee shop is not ideal so apologies for the glare. Will take better pix in the sunlight.
> 
> ...


This looks so good! I have the exact same but in Sunburst Grey coming. I was unsure on the fixed bezel but wow.


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

mtb2104 said:


> congrats & it looks awesome there!
> may I know your wrist size please?


Thanks! My wrist is roughly 6.25" to 6.5" depending on temperature and flat.

I'd say a lug to lug of 48mm or under fits me best. Just measured and the Seaforth's lug to lug is 47mm.


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

Now on the rubber which feels great. Not hard like other rubber straps which cause the watch to sit weirdly on your wrist. This is supple enough for the watch to sit just fine.


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

vexXed said:


> Now on the rubber which feels great. Not hard like other rubber straps which cause the watch to sit weirdly on your wrist. This is supple enough for the watch to sit just fine.


Awesome! Cannot wait! Hopefully delivery to Australia doesn't take too long...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

Lume shot.


----------



## Wooden_spoon (Oct 19, 2017)

Congrats! It is really happening


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## QuanDangle (Sep 14, 2017)

vexXed said:


> After lusting over this for months and months, I'm not sure how but it looks even better in person. Very happy with it.
> 
> True no date with crown coming out to one position only. Comes with a nice real leather pouch which is suede lined. Rubber strap is very supple but will have to try it out later when I get home. The blue dial is very dark but the lighting in this coffee shop is not ideal so apologies for the glare. Will take better pix in the sunlight.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the scoop! Was really curious about the pouch he was alluding to. Thanks for the shots!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

Nice Vexxed!

Same order as mine.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I’ve work! Congratulations and special to get an in person pick up!


@boatswainwatches


----------



## ranonranonarat (Oct 11, 2011)

beautiful, thank you for being unselfish with the pictures. now i really can't wait to receive mine! the lume shot is beautiful i have to say!


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

vexXed said:


> Lume shot.


How is the X1 grade BGW9? Are you able to compare it with other BGW9 lumed watches? Brighter?


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Can't wait for my signal orange to join the Bahama yellow.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

From HKED IG page. He was hanging with Jason in HK.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Dare I dream that the Seaforths will be coming out in the next two weeks?


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> Dare I dream that the Seaforths will be coming out in the next two weeks?


Dare away


----------



## QuanDangle (Sep 14, 2017)

Tanjecterly said:


> Dare I dream that the Seaforths will be coming out in the next two weeks?


I've had that dream since mid August...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

Wow, that signal orange looks so good! Oh man, I'm even more excited now. And that lume looks great!


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

Vexxed, can you do a video update, showing the lume as well?


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

The DLC option looks a lot shinier than I expected, but I mean that in a good way!
Pretty happy to also hear that the no-date model is still a true no-date model.


----------



## Crunchnolo (Jul 25, 2016)

I wish I also ordered a fixed now! 

I'm still waiting for the final payment email. Does anyone know if Jason is done with all the final payment requests?


----------



## jsbx1 (Jun 27, 2014)

Crunchnolo,

Shoot Jason an email. I did not get the payment request 2 weekends ago, like everyone else. I sent him and email on Monday or Tuesday morning and received the payment email about 2 minutes later.

Tony


----------



## jsbx1 (Jun 27, 2014)

Double post


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

The reflection from the overhead light just now was making me think of Tron.


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

Can def see the blue better in natural light.

The lume glows well at first after a charge but seemed to fade quite quickly compared to my other watches. I'll test this again later though. I do like blue lume on a blue dial.

Accuracy, although not timed, is looking to be decent and in the + so far (yay).


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

vexXed said:


>


Off-topic question for you vexXed - what make and model vehicle is in this pic? Yours is one of the very few that gets the manual shift mode right, i.e. pull back to upshift, and push up to downshift. Just wondering...


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

Slant said:


> Off-topic question for you vexXed - what make and model vehicle is in this pic? Yours is one of the very few that gets the manual shift mode right, i.e. pull back to upshift, and push up to downshift. Just wondering...


It's a BMW Z4, (e85). I couldn't imagine it the other way around, would feel weird haha.


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

Staib mesh.


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Current feelings right now.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ConfusedOne said:


> Current feelings right now.
> 
> View attachment 13510051


Here's a recycled couple as it what's easily available 
































































@boatswainwatches


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Pics of an oldie.





images upload





Cinched down the new strap to get it to bend better.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

Seafort


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I like your taste, great collection.


rellybelly said:


> Seafort


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

JLS36 said:


> I like your taste, great collection.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Indeed, great choices. Definitely a WIS collection--two Tudors, an Omega, two Seikos--one a GS--and a micro. Awesome.


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

Thanks fellas.

I've since gone up to Rolex (Exp1 and SD4K) and come back down, prefer Tudor for sport and GS for refinement/dress/drooling... 

And of course Halios


----------



## sabarig (Jan 17, 2012)

jsbx1 said:


> Crunchnolo,
> 
> Shoot Jason an email. I did not get the payment request 2 weekends ago, like everyone else. I sent him and email on Monday or Tuesday morning and received the payment email about 2 minutes later.
> 
> Tony


Can someone send me Jason's email id. Tries reaching him through the contact email on his website. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

rellybelly said:


> Seafort


Hello there, yes nice collection. How do you rate your GS vs the AT it is sitting next to?

Tks

Berni

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Well, since more pictures are needed:










And because I like SOTC posts, but never sit down to write my own:










In order of acquisition.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

rellybelly said:


> Seafort


Ok so I've seen a few of you reply some of these, which implies you guys can see these pics? Am I the only one who can't?


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

berni29 said:


> Hello there, yes nice collection. How do you rate your GS vs the AT it is sitting next to?
> 
> Tks
> 
> ...


AT is long gone (along with 2 other ATs), while the GS is the only piece I've never considered flipping. I traded out my JLC MUT moon for it and never looked back, the dial and hands are by far the best I've ever seen, and apparently better than top shelf like PP, VC, etc... And that's what we look at all day right, not the movement finishing, so I'll likely stay put at GS.

Thing is, I wouldn't have considered the GS without seeing one in person and being flabbergasted by the attention to detail.

For this seaforth, I've ordered the Ginault bracelet which I'm hoping makes this a keeper!


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

steinercat said:


> The sunburst grey is sick!


I hope there's a few of these left to order when shipping has finished. Of course, if the remaining pieces sell out in 30 seconds it won't matter much.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Well, since more pictures are needed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice collection 

@boatswainwatches


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Nice collection
> 
> @boatswainwatches


Thanks! It's somehow the essence. I flipped about 10 pieces. First one in is it pictured though. The fortis Flieger 34mm.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dglsjhan (Jul 20, 2017)

I've had the same Oris Sixty Five for a while now - my 3rd automatic and 2nd Swiss - and love it. Mine came w/the rubber strap though I now have a couple more. I always thought it looked best on a black strap. But just rec'd the factory bracelet yesterday that I bought used here at WUS. And think I'm going to like it. That said, assuming my Seaforth will be arriving soon I'm going to wait to install it on the Oris and see how it fits on the Seaforth first. I did buy the Ginault bracelet for the Seaforth and it's been waiting patiently for a few months now to be installed. The long wait should be coming to an end soon 



Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Well, since more pictures are needed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

I think the oris‘ bracelet is one of the most comfortable in the industry. It tapers down to 16mm and hugs my wrist very nicely, givin a substantial feeling without having the overweight of many other bracelets. So I am interested to learn if you can fit it in the Seaforth. 

What I like about bracelets is their grab n go - what I mostly don’t like is their weight. 

I must admit, that I mostly wear 3 of the above watches. The 512, the 65 and the Seaforth. Followed by the nth, the dmt and tangramatic. Then for special occasions the other ones. But I do love them all.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aqibyaseen (Aug 26, 2018)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> I hope there's a few of these left to order when shipping has finished. Of course, if the remaining pieces sell out in 30 seconds it won't matter much.


Haha 30 seconds... It'll be the standard mad rush, no doubt.


----------



## dglsjhan (Jul 20, 2017)

Personally, I seem to prefer bracelets though not adverse to leather or fabric straps. I'm not a big fan of NATO but I do have, and like, a couple Zulu straps on my Bertucci field watches. So after I got the Oris/40 I thought I would like a bracelet. So the first idea was to sell it with the strap and buy another with the bracelet. I think I could have done this at close to break cost wise even but I'm not so good at selling stuff. In a bout of man logic, I decided to buy an Oris Sixty Five/42mm in blue w/bracelet. It's a beautiful watch and a great bracelet and I like it a lot. At 42mm it's at or near the upper limit size wise for me though not by much. Regardless, I like it a lot. But it may become redundant when the Seaforth arrives especially as both dials seem to be on the very dark side of blue. Will see.



Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> I think the oris' bracelet is one of the most comfortable in the industry. It tapers down to 16mm and hugs my wrist very nicely, givin a substantial feeling without having the overweight of many other bracelets. So I am interested to learn if you can fit it in the Seaforth.
> 
> What I like about bracelets is their grab n go - what I mostly don't like is their weight.
> 
> ...


----------



## dglsjhan (Jul 20, 2017)

I forgot to say - nice collection. I can't identify most of them but I like that. Very esoteric.



Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Well, since more pictures are needed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jaredrs (Jun 17, 2018)

dglsjhan said:


> I've had the same Oris Sixty Five for a while now - my 3rd automatic and 2nd Swiss - and love it. Mine came w/the rubber strap though I now have a couple more. I always thought it looked best on a black strap. But just rec'd the factory bracelet yesterday that I bought used here at WUS. And think I'm going to like it. That said, assuming my Seaforth will be arriving soon I'm going to wait to install it on the Oris and see how it fits on the Seaforth first. I did buy the Ginault bracelet for the Seaforth and it's been waiting patiently for a few months now to be installed. The long wait should be coming to an end soon


I know you haven't been able to really wear it yet but can you comment on the Ginault bracelet. The materials, finishing etc.? Do you think it's priced fairly? I'm strongly considering it for my new Seaforth as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristoO (Dec 27, 2012)

jaredrs said:


> I know you haven't been able to really wear it yet but can you comment on the Ginault bracelet. The materials, finishing etc.? Do you think it's priced fairly? I'm strongly considering it for my new Seaforth as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't comment on wearing the Seaforth on the Ginault bracelet, but I can comment on the Ginault on the Ginault bracelet. Fit is excellent, finish is excellent, at $225 it seems a little salty, but I will state that it is the nicest bracelet I've ever worn. The adjustability of the slide-lock is truly the greatest thing I've ever discovered. The haters will now state that it's a direct copy of a Rolex and I should be completely ashamed to be enjoying a bootleg patent infringed copy of a Swiss work of art. Don't care. I expect the first thing I'm going to do after receiving my Seaforth is to steal the bracelet from the Ocean Rover.


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

jaredrs said:


> I know you haven't been able to really wear it yet but can you comment on the Ginault bracelet. The materials, finishing etc.? Do you think it's priced fairly? I'm strongly considering it for my new Seaforth as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I stumbled on an Ocean Rover review, and the person reviewing the watch really liked the bracelet. Just ordered one as well. There's a coupon code that knocks 20% off for the next two days if you take the plunge (the code is LBRDAY). I also ordered the Invicta bracelet a few months ago that's supposed to fit, and it feels pretty cheap. I half expected it to be cheap, because it was, but it has a huge invicta logo on the clasp which I don't like. Either way, I'm very excited to receive the Seaforth! I think I started looking for one last November...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I can’t be the only one to be getting antsy about the coming week.


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> I can't be the only one to be getting antsy about the coming week.


No, you are not alone!


----------



## ChristoO (Dec 27, 2012)

Tanjecterly said:


> I can't be the only one to be getting antsy about the coming week.


I keep checking email in hopes of........


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

Tanjecterly said:


> I can't be the only one to be getting antsy about the coming week.


Are the shipments due out next week?

Oh man, I can't wait to see my Abyss, then get excited all over again when I open the Sunburst Gray...._and then again _ with the Pastel haha. I may have jumped the gun financially just a smidge, but I'm too excited about the watches being in hand/on wrist VS the price paid.


----------



## jaredrs (Jun 17, 2018)

elschiz said:


> Are the shipments due out next week?
> 
> Oh man, I can't wait to see my Abyss, then get excited all over again when I open the Sunburst Gray...._and then again _ with the Pastel haha. I may have jumped the gun financially just a smidge, but I'm too excited about the watches being in hand/on wrist VS the price paid.


All three man? Are you actually planning to keep them all or pick your favorite and flip the rest? I seriously feel you in the excitement though!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qq12023 (Sep 29, 2018)

I’ve received this amazing watch from Jason in Hong Kong! Jason is so nice and I love this watch much more than my Christopher Ward C60!


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> And because I like SOTC posts, but never sit down to write my own:
> 
> In order of acquisition.
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


How would you compare Seaforth vs Oris. 
The Oris 65 have been on my list I'm thinking of getting it but not sure right now. 
Thanks!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Ossamanity said:


> How would you compare Seaforth vs Oris.
> The Oris 65 have been on my list I'm thinking of getting it but not sure right now.
> Thanks!


Tough choice. My Seaforth has a 12 hour bezel, which is useful when tracking another timezone or traveling. The blue dial is dazzling



Oris 65 is more retro. Timing bezel gets used for sports and grilling.










Now that I think about it, bought them both pre-owned for the exact same price 3 years apart.


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

Ossamanity said:


> How would you compare Seaforth vs Oris.
> The Oris 65 have been on my list I'm thinking of getting it but not sure right now.
> Thanks!


Real tough choice...I really love both of them and wouldn't know which one to let go if I could only keep one.

Depends what you are looking for I guess...if you want something that is a little more retro then hands down get the Oris.

Either way both are good picks IMO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

FWIW, I briefly owned the 42mm Oris Diver 65 in Silver. The lume was terrible. 

The yellow c3 or whatever from Seaforth 1's was strong, as strong/long as on my Seiko sumo... We'll see about the BGW9 blue on this v3 Seaforth. In general blue isn't as bright initially but lasts longer, so I'm hopeful.


----------



## dglsjhan (Jul 20, 2017)

I've got the Abyss Blue on pre-order as well. Of course I haven't even rec'd it yet but still sent Jason an email re the availability of a Pastel Blue. The sunburst Grey is spectacular but think the Pastel is sort of the iconic Seaforth color. We'll see what happens.



elschiz said:


> Are the shipments due out next week?
> 
> Oh man, I can't wait to see my Abyss, then get excited all over again when I open the Sunburst Gray...._and then again _ with the Pastel haha. I may have jumped the gun financially just a smidge, but I'm too excited about the watches being in hand/on wrist VS the price paid.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Some yellow Seaforth while waiting for my V3 sunburst grey









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaredrs (Jun 17, 2018)

dglsjhan said:


> I've got the Abyss Blue on pre-order as well. Of course I haven't even rec'd it yet but still sent Jason an email re the availability of a Pastel Blue. The sunburst Grey is spectacular but think the Pastel is sort of the iconic Seaforth color. We'll see what happens.


Yup! It's a little late now lol. But I was thinking of it as the perfect summer watch. Went with Pastel blue, sapphire dive bezel, and no date.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Tough choice. My Seaforth has a 12 hour bezel, which is useful when tracking another timezone or traveling. The blue dial is dazzling
> 
> Oris 65 is more retro. Timing bezel gets used for sports and grilling.


Oris 65 was how I found out about halios. I was looking for a dressier version of the Oris as I loved the size and the domed sapphire, but not so much the retro arabic dial. Still, the oris domed sapphire looks amazing. Almost makes you wonder how would the seaforth looks like with a similar domed sapphire instead of box sapphire.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

rellybelly said:


> FWIW, I briefly owned the 42mm Oris Diver 65 in Silver. The lume was terrible.
> 
> The yellow c3 or whatever from Seaforth 1's was strong, as strong/long as on my Seiko sumo... We'll see about the BGW9 blue on this v3 Seaforth. In general blue isn't as bright initially but lasts longer, so I'm hopeful.


Thank you for your responses. I was thinking about more towards owning both but just wasn't sure that if the Halios and Oris are different enough.


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

jaredrs said:


> All three man? Are you actually planning to keep them all or pick your favorite and flip the rest? I seriously feel you in the excitement though!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup all 3. I'm comfortable with all 3 and don't have any intention of selling to make a profit at all. However having never owned a baby blue watch before, I've been thinking it might be the first to go if it comes to that. Pictures on this forum kind of persuaded me to get the Pastel given it's the prefect "summer/spring" watch, but I'm not entirely sure it'll stay in the collection



dglsjhan said:


> I've got the Abyss Blue on pre-order as well. Of course I haven't even rec'd it yet but still sent Jason an email re the availability of a Pastel Blue. The sunburst Grey is spectacular but think the Pastel is sort of the iconic Seaforth color. We'll see what happens.


I'll let you know what I think of the Pastel; who knows I may even sell it (at cost...not trying to cause a ruckus).


----------



## mhonlumo.ngullie (Oct 9, 2017)

Have been hearing a lot about Halios watch and also how hard it is to get hold of one.
Can anyone please enlighten this noob on how to buy/pre book a Seaforth.. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hj3lm (Jun 24, 2015)

mhonlumo.ngullie said:


> Have been hearing a lot about Halios watch and also how hard it is to get hold of one.
> Can anyone please enlighten this noob on how to buy/pre book a Seaforth..
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Pre order has closed some time ago unfortunately. You may be able to buy one after all the pre orders are shipped though.

Sent from the north!


----------



## Wooden_spoon (Oct 19, 2017)

mhonlumo.ngullie said:


> Have been hearing a lot about Halios watch and also how hard it is to get hold of one.
> Can anyone please enlighten this noob on how to buy/pre book a Seaforth..
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


If you can't find one new directly from Halios look for second hand in the selling forum. Once this new batch is released I bet there will be a bunch being sold.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

Changing up the strap, color sorta matches stubby.


----------



## mhonlumo.ngullie (Oct 9, 2017)

Hj3lm said:


> Pre order has closed some time ago unfortunately. You may be able to buy one after all the pre orders are shipped though.
> 
> Sent from the north!


Thank you for the heads up. Will be on my heels for the next order..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mhonlumo.ngullie (Oct 9, 2017)

Wooden_spoon said:


> If you can't find one new directly from Halios look for second hand in the selling forum. Once this new batch is released I bet there will be a bunch being sold.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The watches are selling like hotcakes, even second hand ones gets swamped in a jiffy.. Anyway wish me luck.. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## aqibyaseen (Aug 26, 2018)

Has anyone had delivery to the UK before? Any idea on time frame of delivery to England?


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Ossamanity said:


> How would you compare Seaforth vs Oris.
> The Oris 65 have been on my list I'm thinking of getting it but not sure right now.
> Thanks!


I tend to agree with the others. The 65 has a super strong vintage vibe - but I use it almost as my daily watch. It just suits my style very nicely and for ME it's very versatile. The Seaforth gmt ist the dressiest i like to go. 
And with this Statement i think i'm gonna loose friends: without the gmt hand the abyss blue seems to be a little too classy/bordering on boring for ME. The stubby gmt Hand adds a very nice visual counterweight - and changes the watch completely (besides having the additional function).

If you want me to choose one of both? I'd go with the 65. yes, you're read Right. The distortion, evoked by the radial bending (? Is this understandable?) on the sapphires edge is out of this world.

The seaforth does this equally good, but has no radial bending. It's boxy.

Don't flame, it's just an opinion 

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Ossamanity said:


> Thank you for your responses. I was thinking about more towards owning both but just wasn't sure that if the Halios and Oris are different enough.


Just read this one, can't edit on my phone. They are very different, can't make a mistake by owning both. When I get the chance I take a side by side shot of them. 
I'd strongly advise, enable you to hit the button. Be sure to get the bracelet version 

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> I tend to agree with the others. The 65 has a super strong vintage vibe - but I use it almost as my daily watch. It just suits my style very nicely and for ME it's very versatile. The Seaforth gmt ist the dressiest i like to go.
> And with this Statement i think i'm gonna loose friends: without the gmt hand the abyss blue seems to be a little too classy/bordering on boring for ME. The stubby gmt Hand adds a very nice visual counterweight - and changes the watch completely (besides having the additional function).
> 
> If you want me to choose one of both? I'd go with the 65. yes, you're read Right. The distortion, evoked by the radial bending (? Is this understandable?) on the sapphires edge is out of this world.
> ...


How is the lume on your 65? I assume you have the 40mm version? 
It's a watch I've also considered but long lasting good lume is important for me. 
I read an earlier post recently where a member said the lume on his 42 was horrible. 
Sorry for derailing the thread a bit here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaredrs (Jun 17, 2018)

Shockwave said:


> How is the lume on your 65? I assume you have the 40mm version?
> It's a watch I've also considered but long lasting good lume is important for me.
> I read an earlier post recently where a member said the lume on his 42 was horrible.
> Sorry for derailing the thread a bit here.
> ...


I really like the Oris and seriously considered it for my last purchase. I've only heard great things about the quality of materials and finishing for the price. Ultimately my Dad surprised with the dive watch I wanted most for a graduation gift so I never pulled the trigger on the Oris. 
I'm actually a bit concerned that the Seaforth I've dreamt of for so long will be too small for my large frame and wrists. If it is I'll probably flip it and grab the Oris 65

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

For what it's worth I always thought that the lume on my Oris 65 42mm Blue was quite good. Not Seiko bright but definitely readable at night and much better than my C1 Damasko.

EDIT: And to make this thread relevant, I think my C4s have better lume than the Oris 65.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Shockwave said:


> How is the lume on your 65? I assume you have the 40mm version?
> It's a watch I've also considered but long lasting good lume is important for me.
> I read an earlier post recently where a member said the lume on his 42 was horrible.
> Sorry for derailing the thread a bit here.
> ...


Ah Right, should've said, I own the 40mm version with the inverse cut out 3-6-9-12 pattern - thought that was clear by my SOTC picture post couple Of posts back.

The lume is good. It's not the strongest I have, but it suffices through the night and is readable in the morning hours. Can't say, if I see the seconds hand moving, never really pay attention to this. A friend of mine has the exact same watch, it's the same there.

I got to make some comparison pictures. Pictures are always good. They're quick and dirty, so please excuse lighting/improvised background etc.


















And side by side










At least now, it is seaforth related 

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

My first Halios Seaforth, love it.
View attachment Halios4a.jpg
View attachment Halios4a.jpg


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

In previous post put two same photos, this should be second photo.

View attachment Halios4bm.jpg


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

In previous post put two same photos, this should be second photo.

View attachment 13520573


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

Does the Seaforth make a click noise when the date changes or does the date simply just change? 

Also, how does one go about setting up an Automatic watch? I've never owned one before and I know with mechanical watches you want to wind the hour hand past the 12 O'Clock like 20 times (I think). Do I need to do anything like that with the Seaforth to prevent from damaging it?


----------



## 13946 (Jun 22, 2011)

mhonlumo.ngullie said:


> The watches are selling like hotcakes, even second hand ones gets swamped in a jiffy.. Anyway wish me luck..
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


If you haven't already I'd set an alert on WatchRecon and also follow Halios via Instagram. Per used, with a little patience I was able to pick up a gen I Seaforth a while back and loved it. Definitely worth the effort to snag one if you're able.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> The lume is good. It's not the strongest I have, but it suffices through the night and is readable in the morning hours. Can't say, if I see the seconds hand moving, never really pay attention to this. A friend of mine has the exact same watch, it's the same there.
> 
> I got to make some comparison pictures. Pictures are always good. They're quick and dirty, so please excuse lighting/improvised background etc.


A lume shot comparison would be super sweet :-d

Anyways, what's a halios thread without the occasional lume shots eh?


----------



## integrale672 (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## mhonlumo.ngullie (Oct 9, 2017)

xavier_chang said:


> If you haven't already I'd set an alert on WatchRecon and also follow Halios via Instagram. Per used, with a little patience I was able to pick up a gen I Seaforth a while back and loved it. Definitely worth the effort to snag one if you're able.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Following on IG and setting alert pronto.. Thanks bro.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

Black leather strap today.


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

The blue is weird. It comes out only in certain light. I was outside earlier today and in direct sunlight it still appeared quite dark, blackish.

Then in sunlight through a window later in the day it looked like below. Mysterious!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

It is interesting almost like a super dark teal. I love it!


@boatswainwatches


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

vexXed said:


> Black leather strap today.
> 
> View attachment 13521725


Accentuated WASD keys, wrist bar and a 3D 144hz ASUS monitor. Definitely a gamer. Based in Hong Kong, so probably League of Legends or World of Warcraft...Maybe some CSGO. Nail on the head?


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

Ginault bracelet arrived today, pretty good fit. There is some wiggle room in the endlinks because my springbars don't fill the tubes completely. Anyone know what diameter I would need to use to get a more solid fit?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Ruggs said:


> Ginault bracelet arrived today, pretty good fit. There is some wiggle room in the endlinks because my springbars don't fill the tubes completely. Anyone know what diameter I would need to use to get a more solid fit?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try cutting a plastic q-tip and put it around the spring bar. Another member (don't recall the name right now) posted that before and it worked great for me with another bracelet.


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

mplsabdullah said:


> Try cutting a plastic q-tip and put it around the spring bar. Another member (don't recall the name right now) posted that before and it worked great for me with another bracelet.


Can someone MS paint the instructions for this? It doesn't make sense to me...


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

kimsetpee said:


> Can someone MS paint the instructions for this? It doesn't make sense to me...


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

kimsetpee said:


> Does the Seaforth make a click noise when the date changes or does the date simply just change?
> 
> Also, how does one go about setting up an Automatic watch? I've never owned one before and I know with mechanical watches you want to wind the hour hand past the 12 O'Clock like 20 times (I think). Do I need to do anything like that with the Seaforth to prevent from damaging it?


I screen shot this instruction for another ETA 2824 based watch for you.

Note the warning about avoiding setting the date between 10pm to 2am to prevent potential damage to the calendar mechanism.


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

kimsetpee said:


> Accentuated WASD keys, wrist bar and a 3D 144hz ASUS monitor. Definitely a gamer. Based in Hong Kong, so probably League of Legends or World of Warcraft...Maybe some CSGO. Nail on the head?


None of the above actually. Had a stint with Dota 2 but it was getting unhealthy so quit cold turkey. Stopped playing BF1 a while ago too but I don't even know why, guess I just lost interest.

Getting back in to single players games now. Nier: Automata was a hell of a ride.


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

It's happening isn't it? 

That was from a post he made late Monday night.

I have to say, I really admire Jason's patience with some of the a**holes he has to deal with on IG.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Looks like we're going to be seeing some series 3's in here soon. A buddy of mine just got a shipping notification for its scheduled arrival of tomorrow. 

Series 3 owners..

START

YOUR

ENGINES!!!!


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Looks like we're going to be seeing some series 3's in here soon. A buddy of mine just got a shipping notification for its scheduled arrival of tomorrow.
> 
> Series 3 owners..
> 
> ...


My body is ready!


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Looks like we're going to be seeing some series 3's in here soon. A buddy of mine just got a shipping notification for its scheduled arrival of tomorrow.
> 
> Series 3 owners..
> 
> ...


Where is he located?


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

smkader said:


> Where is he located?


California


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

DirtyHarrie said:


> California


What range was your boy's order number? 100-500, 500-1000,etc?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

Junk Mail folder checking time!


----------



## dglsjhan (Jul 20, 2017)

How about some photos? The Ginault is on top and the Oris on the bottom. The Ginault looks to be of similar quality. The clasp is much larger but includes micro adjustablility. The adjustable links on the Ginault are screwed.



jaredrs said:


> I know you haven't been able to really wear it yet but can you comment on the Ginault bracelet. The materials, finishing etc.? Do you think it's priced fairly? I'm strongly considering it for my new Seaforth as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

steinercat said:


> Junk Mail folder checking time!


I checked but only see "harder and longer" emails


----------



## Sayan (Aug 19, 2017)

Got email today for tomorrow delivery by DHL, i am in California. Hard to believe i am actually be getting it tomorrow after 14 months of wait.


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

Sayan said:


> Got email today for tomorrow delivery by DHL, i am in California. Hard to believe i am actually be getting it tomorrow after 14 months of wait.


What order # were you in? He's doing it by who ordered first and I'm curious to know how far along he is and if he is closing in on mine. Congrats on the shipment too.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Awesome guys! Enjoy the trickle of series 3s!

Preparing for vicarious enjoyment 

@boatswainwatches


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

Total revenue from this pre-order is looking to be around $3-6 million if everyone only paid for 1 watch per order. Damn.


----------



## photovideopro (Oct 9, 2015)

That's crazy to think about. What are you basing that figure on?


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

Sayan said:


> Got email today for tomorrow delivery by DHL, i am in California. Hard to believe i am actually be getting it tomorrow after 14 months of wait.


Make sure you post up some photos for us tmr..

I'm in Australia so I imagine mine will still be a while 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sayan (Aug 19, 2017)

kimsetpee said:


> What order # were you in? He's doing it by who ordered first and I'm curious to know how far along he is and if he is closing in on mine. Congrats on the shipment too.


Thank you, initial pre order number was for #1495.


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

In the final payment, I was order number ~4000. I used the price of the rotating bezel $690. So the current order number X cost of one Seaforth = 4,000 * 690 = $2,760,000 - And I'm sure many people ordered 2-3 watches per their order number, so could be 2-3x more.

But if I were to go by pre-order order #, I was around ~2000. 2,000 * 690 = $1,380,000 - Again, prob multiple watches per order number. Hope my maths didn't fail me.


----------



## Sayan (Aug 19, 2017)

kdtri1 said:


> Make sure you post up some photos for us tmr..
> 
> I'm in Australia so I imagine mine will still be a while
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will do my best


----------



## photovideopro (Oct 9, 2015)

Sayan said:


> Thank you, initial pre order number was for #1495.


Mine was in the 1300s and it hasn't shipped yet. I paid first day he sent out the payment email too. Arizona, here.


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

Sayan said:


> Thank you, initial pre order number was for #1495.


Thanks. I'm like 500 away from that number (if he's shipping out by preorder order #s) so likely to ship out tomorrow and arrive by Thursday. Stoked.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Sayan said:


> Thank you, initial pre order number was for #1495.


Mine was 2752. Let's see how long I have to wait. I'm in the Midwest.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## photovideopro (Oct 9, 2015)

kimsetpee said:


> In the final payment, I was order number ~4000. I used the price of the rotating bezel $690. So the current order number X cost of one Seaforth = 4,000 * 690 = $2,760,000 - And I'm sure many people ordered 2-3 watches per their order number, so could be 2-3x more.
> 
> But if I were to go by pre-order order #, I was around ~2000. 2,000 * 690 = $1,380,000 - Again, prob multiple watches per order number. Hope my maths didn't fail me.


That makes sense, although he might be using those figures as transactions made through shopify, not inventory units, based on our order numbers changing from pre order to final payment.


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

photovideopro said:


> Mine was in the 1300s and it hasn't shipped yet. I paid first day he sent out the payment email too. Arizona, here.


Could be in your spam folder. If not, then could be the same instance where mass emails were backed up and never arrived to a ton of peoples inboxes, i.e. final payments. Either way, I would be on the lookout for your mail tomorrow.


----------



## Sayan (Aug 19, 2017)

kimsetpee said:


> In the final payment, I was order number ~4000. I used the price of the rotating bezel $690. So the current order number X cost of one Seaforth = 4,000 * 690 = $2,760,000 - And I'm sure many people ordered 2-3 watches per their order number, so could be 2-3x more.
> 
> But if I were to go by pre-order order #, I was around ~2000. 2,000 * 690 = $1,380,000 - Again, prob multiple watches per order number. Hope my maths didn't fail me.


I don't think you are correct. First you assuming the orders started with "1" which is not the case, since there were orders before. So it is safe to say that you should count at least from 1000. Second you are correct if the order numbers were generated continuously like 1000, 1001, 1002. Which could not be the case and it depends how it was set up, maybe system skipped a number or two, and orders were generated as 1000, 1003, 1005 or 1000, 1007, 1025, 1035 (randomly)

i remember Jason posted or said in interview somewhere that if he would get 1000 pre order financially it would be success that it would be disaster for him to deal with so many orders.

So i think realistically we are looking around 500-600 watches. But you never know, since he never tells what the actual number of watches were produced. We can only get rough estimate after we get watches and look at serial numbers.


----------



## Sayan (Aug 19, 2017)

repost


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

So... has more than one person received shipping notification? I didn’t expect to see anything till mid October.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaredrs (Jun 17, 2018)

thebuzz said:


> So... has more than one person received shipping notification? I didn't expect to see anything till mid October.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea this definitely feels a week or two early. I guess I just assumed that Jason would be working through all of the QC before organizing and finally shipping out. But I suppose he could just as likely be shipping as he goes. Idk but I'm hella exited for it!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

Saw this on IG.
Jason did say that he would be shipping them from Canada so looks like they are indeed shipping out sooner rather then later 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

thebuzz said:


> So... has more than one person received shipping notification? I didn't expect to see anything till mid October.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are correct in a sense. Per his website he's starting to ship this week but due to the size of production, it may take a couple of weeks until all watches have been shipped out. Ergo my earlier assumption of a 4000-6000 watch run is not far off.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ranonranonarat (Oct 11, 2011)

even if it was an order of 2000 it would be an uphill task for one man to be doing everything.


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

ranonranonarat said:


> even if it was an order of 2000 it would be an uphill task for one man to be doing everything.


One man, yes. But with 2 heads and 4 arms. Should be cake walk task.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

There is absolutely no way that there are 4000-6000 watches to put out. Being one man I can't see him even contemplating trying to tackle that. With him taking care of QC he would have been over in Asia a hell of a lot longer then he was. 

The only definate way to know will be the serials.


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

DirtyHarrie said:


> There is absolutely no way that there are 4000-6000 watches to put out. Being one man I can't see him even contemplating trying to tackle that. With him taking care of QC he would have been over in Asia a hell of a lot longer then he was.
> 
> The only definate way to know will be the serials.


He was in Hong Kong for like 3 weeks mainly QCing. Say it takes 3 minutes to QC a single Seaforth, that's 20 watches cleared in an hour. Assuming he's busting his ass around the clock as a one man unit pulling 10-12 hour days, he's clearing around 200-240 watches a day.

He was in HK the week of Sept 10 and just got back end of last week probably on Monday, Oct 1. That's 20 days, give or take. Less 2 days for travel time and organizing and prep, total to 18 days QCing.

18 days * 200-240 watches = 3,600-4320 QC'd

Backed by the confirmation of having an order number in the 3 thousands, I'd say it's highly possible.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Fwiw, my original order number was in the lower 1000s and after I paid the balance it changed to the upper 3000s.


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.speakinginbytes.com/2017/11/shopify-order-numbers/amp/

Just as a FYI, Shopify order numbers are not that clean. Above is a link that explains. Below is a quote of the relevant bit.

Short version, if you want to forecast volume of a production run, you need to be able to estimate the conversion funnel success rate as well. "Typical" abandonment is about 70% (https://baymard.com/lists/cart-abandonment-rate). The Halios audience may vary.

--

"Don't Count on a Perfect List of Orders

Again if you're like me you might want a perfect list of orders. Where order #1 is the first order. And order #100 is the hundreth order. Makes total sense - that's how numbers should work right?

Unfortunately things with eCommerce can get messy. Let me give you an example.

Someone adds several products to the cart & they proceed to checkout
They choose PayPal and head over to the PayPal website. To do this Shopify has to create a draft order and send that draft order information to PayPal.
The user can't remember their password and they abandon the purchase
It's that easy. There's countless weird situations like the one above where for one reason or another your order numbers will get messed up. And you can't do anything about it. If you want you could setup a separate accounting system with different order numbers but it isn't worth the hassle. Just get used to the order numbers always incrementing and sometimes there's a failed order that messes things up.

I wish it were possible to change your order numbers but it isn't. You can add a prefix or suffix which should help."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

Just thought I would chime in, I received a Canada Post shipping notification (was sitting in my junk folder). Just shows the Electronic Info submitted, not an actual shipment yet.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Latest Journal Update on the website 

SEAFORTH SERIES III PRE-ORDER STATUS

“By Jason October 02, 2018 

The shipping process for the Series III pre-orders will begin this week. Due to the quantity of this production run, it may take a couple of weeks to complete the entire process. Once your Seaforth is ready to ship, you'll receive an email with your tracking number. Forasec customers: I will be shipping your watches to Stephan in the next couple of days.

Thanks for your continued patience!”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cralle (Oct 3, 2018)

New to this forum after a little lurking.. Just wanted to share some info for those seeking. My fixed pastel no date will arrive today, order number in the 3000's to Nevada. I also own a series 1 black ss diver, which I love. Looking forward to the new edition today!


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Ordered a grey sunburst with sapphire diver bezel...no shipping notification yet...no biggie ...but if someone gets one today would love to see some pics...I'm in Massachusetts ...order #2583

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## dukefalconcrest (May 13, 2018)

I just recieved my shipping confirmation. Order number in the 2300's. It went to my junk folder as well. Can't wait!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Are the shipping notifications coming from Jason or DHL or..?


----------



## Cralle (Oct 3, 2018)

Mine came in the form of a text from DHL yesterday.


----------



## dukefalconcrest (May 13, 2018)

Canada Post for mine.


----------



## ai7 (Feb 7, 2018)

kimsetpee said:


> He was in Hong Kong for like 3 weeks mainly QCing. Say it takes 3 minutes to QC a single Seaforth, that's 20 watches cleared in an hour. Assuming he's busting his ass around the clock as a one man unit pulling 10-12 hour days, he's clearing around 200-240 watches a day.
> 
> He was in HK the week of Sept 10 and just got back end of last week probably on Monday, Oct 1. That's 20 days, give or take. Less 2 days for travel time and organizing and prep, total to 18 days QCing.
> 
> ...


Damn, dude, I wouldn't want to work in your factory!


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

Just got a shipping notification, should be here tomorrow! (I’m in Buffalo NY, original order #1633)


----------



## SAZ2301 (Mar 22, 2018)

I couldn’t really care less what the production run is. Stuff trickling through now with deliveries when it lands it lands waited for 7-8 months another couple of weeks doesn’t really make a difference... It’s not like we are waiting for a MKII


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

Double post.


----------



## photovideopro (Oct 9, 2015)

smkader said:


> Just got a shipping notification, should be here tomorrow! (I'm in Buffalo NY, original order #1633)


Did you make any changes to your order? Mine order was 1392 but I made a dial change and haven't gotten a ship note yet


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

photovideopro said:


> Did you make any changes to your order? Mine order was 1392 but I made a dial change and haven't gotten a ship note yet


I did change from fixed to sapphire bezel, probably two days after the initial order if I remember correctly? Hope that helps.


----------



## photovideopro (Oct 9, 2015)

smkader said:


> I did change from fixed to sapphire bezel, probably two days after the initial order if I remember correctly? Hope that helps.


Just leaves me with questions I may never have the answer to.

Thanks anyway!


----------



## Sayan (Aug 19, 2017)

I got it. Please accept apologies for crappy pictures. Interesting thing that i didn't receive warranty card. Wonder is others didn't get it as well. Already emailed Jason. Also there is no Halios logo on buckle on both of the bands. The blue leather pouch looks good. Not crazy about sailcloth strap (it has inner leather lining)watch came in, but rubber strap looks good. So i will be changing to something different for daily use.


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

Got mine in today as well. Shipping notice came yesterday. I didn't get a warranty card either so I guess no warranty card for series 3. Don't really need a warranty card so not really an issue.


----------



## ranonranonarat (Oct 11, 2011)

the watch and straps look good... but that pouch, damn, it needs to be thrown into a fire.


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

Sayan said:


> I got it. Please accept apologies for crappy pictures. Interesting thing that i didn't receive warranty card. Wonder is others didn't get it as well. Already emailed Jason. Also there is no Halios logo on buckle on both of the bands. The blue leather pouch looks good. Not crazy about sailcloth strap (it has inner leather lining)watch came in, but rubber strap looks good. So i will be changing to something different for daily use.
> 
> View attachment 13529295
> 
> ...


Fantastic! Can't wait to get mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

NightOwl said:


> Got mine in today as well. Shipping notice came yesterday. I didn't get a warranty card either so I guess no warranty card for series 3. Don't really need a warranty card so not really an issue.


Nice! I'm starting to think I should of ordered a fixie bezel 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

Does the package require signature or is it just dropped off in the mailbox?


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

NightOwl said:


> Got mine in today as well. Shipping notice came yesterday. I didn't get a warranty card either so I guess no warranty card for series 3. Don't really need a warranty card so not really an issue.


Show lume shot with Pastel please


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

NightOwl said:


> Got mine in today as well. Shipping notice came yesterday. I didn't get a warranty card either so I guess no warranty card for series 3. Don't really need a warranty card so not really an issue.


Oh man oh man! I order the pastel blue but with a saphire bezel and I cant wait to get mine. Although my wife just ruined my evening by telling me I should have ordered the fixed bezel like yours.

I did get my Ginault braclet and the fit and finish is very very nice on this band. It's a little slim at the clasp but I'm sure it will look good once it's on the watch.









Sent from my Note


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

kimsetpee said:


> Show lume shot with Pastel please


Sure.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Here is some evidence from me that all of these invoice #'s do not correlate 1:1 to a watch being ordered. My pre-order invoice# was 2733 back on March 14. When I paid the remaining $515 I got a new/ different order# 3823 on Sept 10.


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

MakaveliSK said:


> Oh man oh man! I order the pastel blue but with a saphire bezel and I cant wait to get mine. Although my wife just ruined my evening by telling me I should have ordered the fixed bezel like yours.
> 
> I did get my Ginault braclet and the fit and finish is very very nice on this band. It's a little slim at the clasp but I'm sure it will look good once it's on the watch.
> 
> ...


I'm sure you made the right decision. The there's more than enough space for a bezel to look right.

I also got the same bracelet as well. However, since it's autumn it probably isn't going to get much bracelet time until next summer. And the taper is great. It's going to wear incredibly comfortably because of it.


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

NightOwl said:


> Sure.


Looks tight. What are your thoughts on the X1 Grade BGW9 Lume? Also damn the fixed does look really nice and classy. But can't deny the usefulness and playfulness of the 12H bezel!


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

NightOwl said:


> Got mine in today as well. Shipping notice came yesterday. I didn't get a warranty card either so I guess no warranty card for series 3. Don't really need a warranty card so not really an issue.


That is a slick combo with that strap!


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

kimsetpee said:


> Looks tight. What are your thoughts on the X1 Grade BGW9 Lume? Also damn the fixed does look really nice and classy. But can't deny the usefulness and playfulness of the 12H bezel!


I've had bgw9 lume on other watches before and this one seems not as blue. Skews more greenish but I haven't been following this thread so does the x1 part make it less blue?

I'll see how long lasting it is tonight.


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

I also got an email response from Jason. No warranty card. He’s doing everything electronically.


----------



## Sayan (Aug 19, 2017)

kimsetpee said:


> Does the package require signature or is it just dropped off in the mailbox?


You will have a choice if the shipment shipped by DHL. I opt out for signature delivery.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

NightOwl said:


> I also got an email response from Jason. No warranty card. He's doing everything electronically.


Would you mind sharing what exactly he said?
Thanks


----------



## ranonranonarat (Oct 11, 2011)

NightOwl said:


> Sure.


wow the lume on the pastel blue fixed is amazing. you made the right choice!


----------



## heirmyles (Apr 14, 2014)

NightOwl said:


> Got mine in today as well. Shipping notice came yesterday. I didn't get a warranty card either so I guess no warranty card for series 3. Don't really need a warranty card so not really an issue.


Nice!! Love the pure white hour markers and hands - can't wait to get my 12-hour pastel!


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

Nanook65 said:


> Would you mind sharing what exactly he said?
> Thanks


"moving forward I'm going to try keeping an electronic record of the warranty. So, I have a record of the date of purchase - no change to the warranty or transferability."

Considering how accommodating Jason is when it comes to customer service I don't think the move away from actual cards will be a big deal.


----------



## Sayan (Aug 19, 2017)

NightOwl said:


> "moving forward I'm going to try keeping an electronic record of the warranty. So, I have a record of the date of purchase - no change to the warranty or transferability."
> 
> Considering how accommodating Jason is when it comes to customer service I don't think the move away from actual cards will be a big deal.


Good to know, because i emailed him today,after i got mine, but he didn't replay yet.


----------



## dw3107 (Jun 25, 2009)

picked mine up from him in HK while he was here two weeks or so ago. had to catch him early morning before he was off to the office on a saturday morning after a few hours sleep. don't envy the man, he's under the pump!


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

NightOwl said:


> I've had bgw9 lume on other watches before and this one seems not as blue. Skews more greenish but I haven't been following this thread so does the x1 part make it less blue?
> 
> I'll see how long lasting it is tonight.


X1 is supposed to be the top grade of BGW9. Scurfa put it on his Bell Diver 1 and it blows my mind a little. I don't believe it should affect the hue, it should still be blue. Here is a picture, credit goes to Snaggletooth:


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

Horgh said:


> X1 is supposed to be the top grade of BGW9. Scurfa put it on his Bell Diver 1 and it blows my mind a little. I don't believe it should affect the hue, it should still be blue. Here is a picture, credit goes to Snaggletooth:


No, you're right. For some reason it seemed greenish to my eyes earlier in the evening but now at night it's decidedly blue. 








I guess the late evening sunlight threw things off?


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

Horgh said:


> X1 is supposed to be the top grade of BGW9. Scurfa put it on his Bell Diver 1 and it blows my mind a little. I don't believe it should affect the hue, it should still be blue. Here is a picture, credit goes to Snaggletooth:


Damn the blue lume on that looks like straight LEDs compared to the Seaforth

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

Sayan said:


> I got it. Please accept apologies for crappy pictures. Interesting thing that i didn't receive warranty card. Wonder is others didn't get it as well. Already emailed Jason. Also there is no Halios logo on buckle on both of the bands. The blue leather pouch looks good. Not crazy about sailcloth strap (it has inner leather lining)watch came in, but rubber strap looks good. So i will be changing to something different for daily use.


I didn't get the card either when I went to pick it up from Jason in person. IIRC he told me he'd ship it later but as others have mentioned the warranty might be handled online going forward which I'm fine with.

Btw the Halios logo is on the inside of the buckles on my rubber and sailcloth straps.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

ranonranonarat said:


> the watch and straps look good... but that pouch, damn, it needs to be thrown into a fire.


For anyone who doesn't want their pouch, hit me up! I would love one for my gen 1.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Nanook65 said:


> Here is some evidence from me that all of these invoice #'s do not correlate 1:1 to a watch being ordered. My pre-order invoice# was 2733 back on March 14. When I paid the remaining $515 I got a new/ different order# 3823 on Sept 10.


This makes much more sense. So we can most likely cut order numbers in half.


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

kimsetpee said:


> Damn the blue lume on that looks like straight LEDs compared to the Seaforth


Much larger/thicker lume area. Plus, may have been blasted by a UV flashlight or direct sunlight.

At any rate, no doubt that the narrow lumed markers on the Seaforth won't compete with the lumed markers on the Scurfa.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

The Monta strap fits the Seaforth perfectly


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

trf2271 said:


> The Monta strap fits the Seaforth perfectly


That looks really good!


----------



## Cralle (Oct 3, 2018)

Some quick shots from this morning showing some lume differences from series 1.


----------



## Cralle (Oct 3, 2018)

View attachment 13530771
View attachment 13530773
View attachment 13530775

Some quick shots from this morning showing some lume differences from series 1.


----------



## QuanDangle (Sep 14, 2017)

Cralle said:


> View attachment 13530771
> View attachment 13530773
> View attachment 13530775
> 
> Some quick shots from this morning showing some lume differences from series 1.


Nice lume shots! Which lasted longer?


----------



## Cralle (Oct 3, 2018)

Thanks! I haven't had enough time with it yet to know which lasts longer, but I will say that the c3 charges faster and is brighter. The blue lume looks great on the pastel though. I'm very happy that Jason went with bgw9 for this series.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks awesome guys!

Looking forward to seeing he first sunburst gray!


@boatswainwatches


----------



## QuanDangle (Sep 14, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Looks awesome guys!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing he first sunburst gray!
> 
> @boatswainwatches


Same here! Hopefully it's mine!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Looks awesome guys!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing he first sunburst gray!
> 
> @boatswainwatches





QuanDangle said:


> Same here! Hopefully it's mine!


Was thinking the exact same thing, lol.


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

There are some sunburst greys with PVD cases already up on Instagram, if you look for images tagged with @halioswatches or with the hashtag #halioswatches, #haliosseaforth


----------



## StockXWatches (May 16, 2018)

Nice surprise in the mail yesterday, looks fantastic in the flesh!


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

KJRye said:


> There are some sunburst greys with PVD cases already up on Instagram, if you look for images tagged with @halioswatches or with the hashtag #halioswatches, #haliosseaforth


can you please share some here if that's not against the forum rules, for some of us who are not on instagram. 
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Ossamanity said:


> can you please share some here if that's not against the forum rules, for some of us who are not on instagram.
> Thanks a lot!


Screenshot from Instagram...fcons2 was the poster









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

deepfriedicecubes said:


> A lume shot comparison would be super sweet :-d


A little late, hadn't had the chance earlier:










Lume of the Numbers on the 65 diminishes quite quick, the lume on the gmt seems thicker. On the hands it goes through the night on both equally strong. I can read the time at night.
Hope it helps.

Sorry for interrupting the whole series 3 party 

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Looks awesome guys!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing he first sunburst gray!
> 
> @boatswainwatches


Word.

*WatchGecko Beads of Rice Bracelet Mini-Review:*

In the meantime, I'd been curious to try out a beads of rice bracelet on a Seaforth for some time, based on some early pics on Instagram and then later in this thread. Of course, first I had to acquire a Seaforth (not so easy). When I luckily snagged a GMT, I remembered wanting to try out a BoR sooner or later.

I looked up what people tended to use and, at least more recently, it seemed to be the WatchGecko BoR bracelet. Because the fold-over clasp variant had been out of stock for months, I opted for the butterfly clasp version, which happened to also be on sale.

*Butterfly/deployant clasp and comfort:*

While I prefer (or perhaps I'm just more used to) fold-over clasps, I'm enjoying trying something new with this metal bracelet deployant clasp (I'd only ever used deployant clasps with leather straps). As far as deployant clasps go, the WatchGecko offering is very comfortable. After wearing it for a day, I can opine that it's no less comfortable than a fold-over clasp. To my knowledge, this style of clasp generally isn't micro-adjustable. Unless I'm missing something, this one definitely doesn't appear to be.

The rest of the bracelet is likewise comfortable. This is perhaps a sort-of given in light of it being a BoR bracelet, a style known for its comfort due to the individual links being comprised of multiple smaller components that can all move ever so slightly independently of one another. In short, it's all a very comfortable affair.

*Curved end links and quality:*

I also picked up the BoR curved ends that WatchGecko separately offered. Unfortunately these no longer appear to be listed at WatchGecko--hopefully they'll return for folks who are interested in trying this look at a good price. As others have indicated, the WatchGecko BoR end links fit the Seaforth well enough, albeit certainly not perfectly. They're also hollow, which is what it is. Generally speaking, I'm not much bothered by hollow end links, but undoubtedly, the end links look cheaper than the rest of the bracelet up close--like the faux beads on the end links. The same is true of the faux beads on the clasp.

As far as other aspects of quality of the bracelet go, I don't have a particularly exacting eye, but the overall finishing looks good to me, as has generally been my impression with all WatchGecko products that I've tried. Pieces fit together nicely, polishings seem perfectly mirrored and to cover all of the space that's supposed to be polished, and brushed pieces are finely and nicely brushed. Because of the hollow end links and numerous slightly-free-to-vary beads, the bracelet has a jingle to it. Gives it that retro '70s vibe.

*The look:*

Personally, I can't say that this is an everyday keeper of a look for me. I doubted it would be, as the Seaforth has many angular elements, which is inconsistent with the rounded qualities of a BoR bracelet. Plus there's little polished steel to the Seaforth, so the bling of the beads and sides of the links isn't very consistent either. Still, several pictures of this look called to me, and so my inner WIS had to try it. And while it's not the end all be all of pairings for me, I do think it's a fun look. Also, I suspect only a WIS would "appreciate" the pairing--to the un-WIS-trained eye, I imagine it "cheapens" the look of the watch, as the BoR look can certainly (IMO) come across as tacky depending on the watch head to which you pair it.









































*Tips:*

1. The end links require use of the 6 beads with which they come packaged--they're not spares.

2. The bracelet is easy to resize, but the line engraved into one side of the pins that you can see when you peak into a hole on one side of a removable link tricks you into thinking that you use a tiny screw driver to remove the pin. After micro-screw driving to no avail, I found a WatchGecko video about resizing their various styles of bracelets. I learned that, instead of using micro screw drivers to turn anything, you just use a pin pusher to push the pin out in the direction indicated by the arrows on the removable links (should have been a giveaway for me), after which you reinstall the pin in the reverse direction.

I think that's about all I have to say about this one.


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

Oh man, great shots guys! Haven't seen any orange with diver bezel yet, if someone gets one (before I get mine), please post it!


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

This thing is beautiful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

The font on the date wheel is different from gen 2.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Ruggs said:


> [IMG/]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20181004/1fdbb3ca59eb0fe3846f67d9b078d40a.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> This thing is beautiful.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hell ya! The combo I'm awaiting!

Looks great--enjoy it!


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Mil6161 said:


> Screenshot from Instagram...fcons2 was the poster
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I appreciate it. Can't wait for mine to show up.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Ruggs said:


> The font on the date wheel is different from gen 2.
> 
> [IMG/]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20181004/20efdc84c9cf805516d7e7c910e57e58.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Interesting catch there. Like the small differences in the bezel number engravings between gen 2 and the GMT.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> A little late, hadn't had the chance
> 
> Lume of the Numbers on the 65 diminishes quite quick, the lume on the gmt seems thicker. On the hands it goes through the night on both equally strong. I can read the time at night.
> Hope it helps.
> ...


Great pictures. 
The 12 on the Oris reminds me of Pearl Krabs 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## QuanDangle (Sep 14, 2017)

Ruggs said:


> This thing is beautiful.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yes! Awesome!


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Grey looks awesome...I got one with sapphire bezel...can't wait to see some pics or have the watch in my hand

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## QuanDangle (Sep 14, 2017)

Ruggs said:


> The font on the date wheel is different from gen 2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This makes me wonder if a larger double-digit date (like 24) looks drastically different in order to fit in the date window.


----------



## fcons2 (Oct 19, 2014)

My PVD arrived yesterday! The wait is worth it for those of you still waiting. The sunburst grey dial is perfect with the blue accents and PVD case. I'm looking forward to seeing all the Seaforth III pics flooding in!


----------



## photovideopro (Oct 9, 2015)

fcons2 said:


> My PVD arrived yesterday! The wait is worth it for those of you still waiting. The sunburst grey dial is perfect with the blue accents and PVD case. I'm looking forward to seeing all the Seaforth III pics flooding in!


Question, what day did you place your order? First day open?


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Ossamanity said:


> Great pictures.
> The 12 on the Oris reminds me of Pearl Krabs
> 
> 
> ...


True! Can't unsee it ! 

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fcons2 (Oct 19, 2014)

I cant remember what day the pre-order opened up, but I placed my order on 3/10/2018. Order #2294. I do remember paying the balance for my order within minutes after the notification from Jason on 9/8.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

No Signal Orange yet. Hopefully soon.


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

Quick and dirty pic before I size up the Ginault bracelet. My travel pouch is a sort of forest green, which I really like. I'm not sure if the colors are given out at random or not, since the only other color I've seen so far is the light blue.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh my goodness.......the grey looks SO good.

Very rich and dark. Love it.

What does it look like in direct sun or light?

I love my blue but occasionally struggle with its moods swings. 



















I prefer the more matte sunburst look










And congrats everyone!

I don't need a gray. I don't need a gray.

And hopefully none are left anyways. Right!?

@boatswainwatches


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

Ruggs said:


> This thing is beautiful.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Oh damn! I wish I was able to get the Sunburst grey 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dglsjhan (Jul 20, 2017)

That looks great. I love the look of the Beads of Rice bracelets. I was looking hard at them for my forthcoming Seaforth. I ended up buying the Genault however. But, even better, while waiting for the Seaforth, I bought the recently released Dan Henry 1964 Gran Turismo Chronograph so that itch has been scratched. A quite nice watch BTW.



ck2k01 said:


> Word.
> 
> *WatchGecko Beads of Rice Bracelet Mini-Review:*
> 
> ...


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 24, 2015)

QuanDangle said:


> This makes me wonder if a larger double-digit date (like 24) looks drastically different in order to fit in the date window.


I'm wondering the same. If anyone could let us know that's be great!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

kdtri1 said:


> Oh damn! I wish I was able to get the Sunburst grey
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right!? I've got a grey fixie inbound but my God the grey _with_ a steel bezel.... I feel like I've made an options mistake.

Would it be sacrilegious, or crazy if I, I dunno, swapped the pastel (steel bezel) & grey (fixie) dial/movement to the opposite cases? Hahaha it would wouldn't it?


----------



## Kjo43 (Feb 24, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> No Signal Orange yet. Hopefully soon.


It's killer. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wooden_spoon (Oct 19, 2017)

ck2k01 said:


> Word.
> 
> *WatchGecko Beads of Rice Bracelet Mini-Review:*
> 
> ...


Thanks! I have a WG BoR just waiting for my gen3 Halios. Where is it????? The anticipation is killing me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

Thought I'd offer some thoughts about the Ginault bracelet in comparison to Rolex glidelock.

Mixed feelings - feels cheap in comparison - kind of rattly around the wrist and lighter / less solid feeling.

Clasp's clip (not sure what it's called, whatever the Rollie crown is on) offers questionable confidence and feels rough around the edges.

Conclusion: I'd gamble on one of the $60 eBay glidelock bracelets mentioned on this thread, not sure Ginault are worth the couple hundred.

Sorry about dirty pics, harsh lighting


----------



## LinuxJonCB (Jul 12, 2018)

Man.... all the photos of the darker faces make me rethink my choice with the pastel blue....


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

cdonald said:


> I'm wondering the same. If anyone could let us know that's be great!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

elschiz said:


> Right!? I've got a grey fixie inbound but my God the grey _with_ a steel bezel.... I feel like I've made an options mistake.
> 
> Would it be sacrilegious, or crazy if I, I dunno, swapped the pastel (steel bezel) & grey (fixie) dial/movement to the opposite cases? Hahaha it would wouldn't it?


Yea. I got my hands on a cancelled order. Wanted a sunburst grey but could only get an abyss blue. Better than nothing i guess.


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

elschiz said:


> Right!? I've got a grey fixie inbound but my God the grey _with_ a steel bezel.... I feel like I've made an options mistake.
> 
> Would it be sacrilegious, or crazy if I, I dunno, swapped the pastel (steel bezel) & grey (fixie) dial/movement to the opposite cases? Hahaha it would wouldn't it?


Yea. I got my hands on a cancelled order. Wanted a sunburst grey but could only get an abyss blue. Better than nothing i guess.


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

Kjo43 said:


> It's killer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, colour matches a pumpkinhead. It's gonna be a great watch for Fall season + Halloween.


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

I think the lesson here is... buy all of the combinations, then sell off the ones that don't speak to you. I could certainly see myself keeping the grey besides the orange I'm getting. And that pastel blue...


----------



## breigue (Dec 16, 2013)

trf2271 said:


> The Monta strap fits the Seaforth perfectly


Nice. Can you provide the wrist shot and side profile?


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Side profile and a wrist shot:


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

trf2271 said:


> Side profile and a wrist shot:


Looks good...but $225??


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Quicksilver said:


> Looks good...but $225??


It's definitely expensive. I'm not sure if I'd buy it if I only had a Seaforth. That's not a knock against the strap though, I'd just spread that money across different options.


----------



## breigue (Dec 16, 2013)

trf2271 said:


> Side profile and a wrist shot:


Wow that's really nice. I am a sucker for the no gap. Thank you


----------



## breigue (Dec 16, 2013)

Quicksilver said:


> Looks good...but $225??


The price is on par with the Ginault bracelet. Decision decision


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

trf2271 said:


> Side profile and a wrist shot:


Does this mean the bracelet is a perfect fit as well?


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

breigue said:


> Wow that's really nice. I am a sucker for the no gap. Thank you


I've had the seaforth on the Ginault bracelet and the Monta strap and I personally prefer the strap. The Ginault bracelet seemed to stress the spring bars because it took maneuvering to get them to seat properly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

househalfman said:


> Does this mean the bracelet is a perfect fit as well?


It could be, I'll try it shortly and keep you guys posted.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Gentlemen:
I made a deposit on a no-date Seaforth V3 and received a confirmation from Jason.
A friend mentioned to me that he received a request for a final payment back in September.
I emailed Jason several days ago about this but have not heard back from him as I did not receive a request from him for a final payment.
Wondering if you all received one already.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I had no trouble using the Ginault bracelet on my gen 2. Looks near perfect to my eye.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

The Monta bracelet fits, but not a fan of the profile. The bracelet endlinks are more rounded where the Seaforth lugs are more angular.


----------



## ptfly (May 18, 2017)

I received the email few weeks back too. It didn't show but I searched for it and found it in my spam folder. Worth a look.



redzebra said:


> Gentlemen:
> I made a deposit on a no-date Seaforth V3 and received a confirmation from Jason.
> A friend mentioned to me that he received a request for a final payment back in September.
> I emailed Jason several days ago about this but have not heard back from him as I did not receive a request from him for a final payment.
> Wondering if you all received one already.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

ptfly said:


> I received the email few weeks back too. It didn't show but I searched for it and found it in my spam folder. Worth a look.


Thank you for your reply. Looks like Jason may have seen my post or just got to my email. I received a reply from him and completed my order.
All's good... thanks again


----------



## breigue (Dec 16, 2013)

trf2271 said:


> The Monta bracelet fits, but not a fan of the profile. The bracelet endlinks are more rounded where the Seaforth lugs are more angular.


The rubber strap fit better than the bracelet


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

I call this the All-Canada combo. Canadian Beaver tail strap from Quebec.


----------



## QuanDangle (Sep 14, 2017)

NightOwl said:


> I call this the All-Canada combo. Canadian Beaver tail strap from Quebec.


Love the contrast!


----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)

NightOwl said:


> I call this the All-Canada combo. Canadian Beaver tail strap from Quebec.


Made by Aaron?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

A few days in and still enjoying the BoR look.


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

Ellipsis... said:


> Made by Aaron?


Yes. Obvs.


----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)

NightOwl said:


> Yes. Obvs.


It's a beaut. I'm in Montreal right now and the wait for my watch is killing me. I had really been hoping for the shipments before I left but at least I'll have a present waiting for me when I get home.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Jason is very busy and hopes to have all orders out by mid-October.


----------



## dukefalconcrest (May 13, 2018)

A not so fantastic phone photo of the lumed sapphire bezel on my no-date pastel.


----------



## breigue (Dec 16, 2013)

trf2271 said:


> I've had the seaforth on the Ginault bracelet and the Monta strap and I personally prefer the strap. The Ginault bracelet seemed to stress the spring bars because it took maneuvering to get them to seat properly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for the info on the Ginault bracelet


----------



## LinuxJonCB (Jul 12, 2018)

NightOwl said:


> I call this the All-Canada combo. Canadian Beaver tail strap from Quebec.


The fixed bezel makes it a totally different watch


----------



## aqibyaseen (Aug 26, 2018)

Got a quick question, anyone in the UK/ outside Canada, get hit with import tax when you receive delivery?


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Clean and simple with a little color ...

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Wearing this on a cloudy day.


----------



## Sayan (Aug 19, 2017)

I put my Abyss Blue on bracelet. Even though i like leather straps, i think this watch looks better on bracelet. I used the one which came on Invicta 9400. Bought new watch for $59.00 took bracelet off put cheap $5.00 rubber strap on sold it for $55.00 on eBay. Than i changed Invicta buckle to generic one. Overall it cost me $45.00 Bracelet quality is average, i assume Ginault would offer better quality. I didn't have any problem putting it in with spare 20mm pins i had. See picture below. Sorry could not rotate pictures in the post in right direction, but you can get general idea.


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Sayan said:


> I put my Abyss Blue on bracelet. Even though i like leather straps, i think this watch looks better on bracelet. I used the one which came on Invicta 9400. Bought new watch for $59.00 took bracelet off put cheap $5.00 rubber strap on sold it for $55.00 on eBay. Than i changed Invicta buckle to generic one. Overall it cost me $45.00 Bracelet quality is average, i assume Ginault would offer better quality. I didn't have any problem putting it in with spare 20mm pins i had. See picture below. Sorry could not rotate pictures in the post in right direction, but you can get general idea.


Does it have to the 9400/9401 gmts or will any of the non gmt 940x, i.e. 9402, 9403, etc.?


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Sayan said:


> I put my Abyss Blue on bracelet. Even though i like leather straps, i think this watch looks better on bracelet. I used the one which came on Invicta 9400. Bought new watch for $59.00 took bracelet off put cheap $5.00 rubber strap on sold it for $55.00 on eBay. Than i changed Invicta buckle to generic one. Overall it cost me $45.00 Bracelet quality is average, i assume Ginault would offer better quality. I didn't have any problem putting it in with spare 20mm pins i had. See picture below. Sorry could not rotate pictures in the post in right direction, but you can get general idea.


Does it have to the 9400/9401 gmts or will any of the non gmt 940x, i.e. 9402, 9403, etc.?

Oh... just found that you can buy the bands directly from invicta if you don't want the hassle...

https://www.invictawatchbands.com/products/band-for-invicta-specialty-9400

Unfortunately for us in oz, a $25 band will cost $120 to ship!... what a world we live in.


----------



## EsMatt2012 (Jul 29, 2012)

Looks sharp! Enjoy


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Has anybody tried one of these generic 20mm oyster glidelocks on a Seaforth?


----------



## Sayan (Aug 19, 2017)

arislan said:


> Does it have to the 9400/9401 gmts or will any of the non gmt 940x, i.e. 9402, 9403, etc.?


i don't honestly know, i know 9400 fits, the other gmt 940x not sure


----------



## Sayan (Aug 19, 2017)

arislan said:


> Does it have to the 9400/9401 gmts or will any of the non gmt 940x, i.e. 9402, 9403, etc.?
> 
> Oh... just found that you can buy the bands directly from invicta if you don't want the hassle...
> 
> ...


I looked at shipping and site quoted me $18.00 to ship, maybe because i am in California?


----------



## sotsdisc (Dec 15, 2014)

Here’s my series 3 - sunburst grey date with 12 hour bezel. Took off the strap Jason shipped it with and put it on an Erika’s Original MN


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

sotsdisc said:


> Here's my series 3 - sunburst grey date with 12 hour bezel. Took off the strap Jason shipped it with and put it on an Erika's Original MN


Congrats! Erika's makes for a PuRRRfect combo. b-)


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

Patiently awaiting my Seafoam Blue Seaforth b-) 

Apparently there have been talks about a Series IV? Very excited to see what colour options are offered in that one. Maybe the return of Sunburst blue? With BGW9? ;-)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

sotsdisc said:


> Here's my series 3 - sunburst grey date with 12 hour bezel. Took off the strap Jason shipped it with and put it on an Erika's Original MN


Awesome Bud! Looks great 

Great strap pairing too!

@boatswainwatches


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

sotsdisc said:


> Here's my series 3 - sunburst grey date with 12 hour bezel. Took off the strap Jason shipped it with and put it on an Erika's Original MN


Very nice! That's the combo I wanted 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmodromedary (Jul 22, 2015)

kimsetpee said:


> Patiently awaiting my Seafoam Blue Seaforth


Seafroth Blue Seaforth


----------



## GrahamWLC (Oct 20, 2016)

Signal orang and sapphire bezel. Arrived yesterday. Thinking of putting on an Erika’s Originals. Also someone else has already saidthis but if anyone is thinking of selling their Halios watch pouch let me know.


----------



## QuanDangle (Sep 14, 2017)

sotsdisc said:


> Here's my series 3 - sunburst grey date with 12 hour bezel. Took off the strap Jason shipped it with and put it on an Erika's Original MN


Looks great!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Wet morning on the West Coast and the Series 2 Abyss loves it










Y



























@boatswainwatches


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

rrivera117 said:


> .


Please stop doing this. Also stop posting in the WTT sub forum for a watch that is not your possession.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## QuanDangle (Sep 14, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Wet morning on the West Coast and the Series 2 Abyss loves it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice @boatswain! I saw that PhenomNato had picked up one of your posts on IG! Love it.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

QuanDangle said:


> Nice @boatswain! I saw that PhenomNato had picked up one of your posts on IG! Love it.


Thanks!

I like the phenomeNato but prefer the rubber if it's getting wet




























@boatswainwatches


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

Just noticed the date window cut-out is different on the Sunburst Grey when compared to my Abyss Blue.


----------



## ai7 (Feb 7, 2018)

smkader said:


> Just noticed the date window cut-out is different on the Sunburst Grey when compared to my Abyss Blue.


Interesting! I'd love to hear more about this... (Also, are both of them Series 3?)

Thanks!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I like the phenomeNato but prefer the rubber if it's getting wet
> 
> ...


Very nice Boatswain. Is that on a Hirsch Pure rubber?

I might put rubber straps on my incoming deep blue abyss diver. But looking for a blue rubber strap less than 190mm in length.

Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Anyone received a watch without getting a shipping/tracking notification?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Relo60 said:


> Very nice Boatswain. Is that on a Hirsch Pure rubber?
> 
> I might put rubber straps on my incoming deep blue abyss diver. But looking for a blue rubber strap less than 190mm in length.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving.


Hey Relo

Thats actually the stock rubber from series 2.

It is amazing and perfect for my 6.75" wrist.

I am not sure if series three is coming with rubber, i think it is...?

If so you will need to look no further than that strap it is simply the best.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good to know Boatswain. Thanks |>


----------



## jaredrs (Jun 17, 2018)

I’m so jealous! Dying of anticipation, I want my watch so badly! From what I’ve seen it doesn’t appear to be following the order #s. My original order was mid 2000s, and after payment changed to late 3000s btw.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## QuanDangle (Sep 14, 2017)

jaredrs said:


> I'm so jealous! Dying of anticipation, I want my watch so badly! From what I've seen it doesn't appear to be following the order #s. My original order was mid 2000s, and after payment changed to late 3000s btw.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am actually in about the same range of order numbers, both pre and post. Early 2000s --> mid 3000s. Best of luck and cheers to each of ours (when we get them!)


----------



## QuanDangle (Sep 14, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Hey Relo
> 
> Thats actually the stock rubber from series 2.
> 
> ...


I think this series III should be getting one cordura and one rubber. Missing the leather that came with the last series.


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

Anyone receive any shipping notification this week?


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

Not that has been published here.

I am in the 1900s preorder and very low 3000s full payment. 

Usually shipping happens in waves for small operations. Jason is doing a few hundred orders basically himself, so it will probably take a while to work through. Personally, I’d rather he take his time than rush anything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

kimsetpee said:


> Anyone receive any shipping notification this week?


Recent Instagram posting from Jason indicated another delay on the rest of the deliveries. Something about pouches.

Have to admit, the delays have curbed my enthusiasm a bit.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

EL_GEEk said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful watch!


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

EL_GEEk said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful watch!


----------



## QuanDangle (Sep 14, 2017)

EL_GEEk said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Waiting for some sunshine as bright as that dial...


----------



## mhonlumo.ngullie (Oct 9, 2017)

EL_GEEk said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gorgeous watch and awesome shot..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

Zinzan said:


> Recent Instagram posting from Jason indicated another delay on the rest of the deliveries. Something about pouches.
> 
> Have to admit, the delays have curbed my enthusiasm a bit.


It's at least a good excuse to stop refreshing the shopify order page hourly. 
There's a slight bummedness, as my pastel would've been a bit more seasonal in Aug vs Nov - but I'll still rock the .... out of it when it eventually shows up.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Showing off my buddy's GMT at out last GTG. I was very impressed with the Ginault bracelet. It takes the Seaforth to another level... as it should given the price.










IG: th3measure


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

beefyt said:


> It's at least a good excuse to stop refreshing the shopify order page hourly.
> There's a slight bummedness, as my pastel would've been a bit more seasonal in Aug vs Nov - but I'll still rock the .... out of it when it eventually shows up.


Where do you find the shopify page? It's the thing with the map right?


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

beefyt said:


> It's at least a good excuse to stop refreshing the shopify order page hourly.
> There's a slight bummedness, as my pastel would've been a bit more seasonal in Aug vs Nov - but I'll still rock the .... out of it when it eventually shows up.


Where do you find the shopify page? It's the thing with the map right?


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

I've been trying my Series 3 on different straps and I gotta say I love the Ginault bracelet. It feels a little light in the hand compared to something like my Sinn 556i, but wears really nice and is insanely comfortable with its glidelock clasp.


----------



## jaredrs (Jun 17, 2018)

smkader said:


> I've been trying my Series 3 on different straps and I gotta say I love the Ginault bracelet. It feels a little light in the hand compared to something like my Sinn 556i, but wears really nice and is insanely comfortable with its glidelock clasp.


And it looks like an excellent fit/match right there! In terms of materials, machining, and construction quality do you think it is priced appropriately? I'm hesitant to plunk down 25% of the cost of the watch on a bracelet but I really want it lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

jaredrs said:


> And it looks like an excellent fit/match right there! In terms of materials, machining, and construction quality do you think it is priced appropriately? I'm hesitant to plunk down 25% of the cost of the watch on a bracelet but I really want it lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From what I gather it's the best bet for the Seaforth. I bought a Invicta bracelet as well, and I didn't even bother sizing it. I know I prefer a bracelet about 80% of the time, so it was worth it for me. The finishing is nice, but as a whole it feels... ever so slightly off? I can't really describe it. It doesn't have the heft of my Sinn bracelet, but it's not bad by any means. I don't know if that helps at all!


----------



## jaredrs (Jun 17, 2018)

smkader said:


> From what I gather it's the best bet for the Seaforth. I bought a Invicta bracelet as well, and I didn't even bother sizing it. I know I prefer a bracelet about 80% of the time, so it was worth it for me. The finishing is nice, but as a whole it feels... ever so slightly off? I can't really describe it. It doesn't have the heft of my Sinn bracelet, but it's not bad by any means. I don't know if that helps at all!


Thanks, that is helpful actually. Now that I think of it I've never actually had any of my nicer watches on a bracelet, other than a milanese. So whatever it seemed to lack compared to the Sinn is something I probably wouldn't even pick up on. I still refuse to buy it without what seems like the frequent 20% off coupon code lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

My pastel blue/sapphire just arrived! I emailed Jason since I will be traveling, and he shipped it to me so it would arrive before I left. He said he was waiting on pouches and asked if he could send it in the Gen II case, and I said of course!


----------



## mngdew (Feb 19, 2018)

Laparoscopic Yoda said:


> My pastel blue/sapphire just arrived! I emailed Jason since I will be traveling, and he shipped it to me so it would arrive before I left. He said he was waiting on pouches and asked if he could send it in the Gen II case, and I said of course!


That looks so nice. I ordered the same one. Still waiting for it, though.:-( Can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 24, 2015)

smkader said:


> I've been trying my Series 3 on different straps and I gotta say I love the Ginault bracelet. It feels a little light in the hand compared to something like my Sinn 556i, but wears really nice and is insanely comfortable with its glidelock clasp.


Looks great! Which NATO is that?

Also, is it just the pic, or is the bottom of the 0 on your '10' date slightly cut off? I'm guessing it's the pic as that would be a major QC fail.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

cdonald said:


> Looks great! Which NATO is that?
> 
> Also, is it just the pic, or is the bottom of the 0 on your '10' date slightly cut off? I'm guessing it's the pic as that would be a major QC fail.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


It's just the angle on the date! The NATO is a Toxic Shiznit, modified to remove the second layer. It's super comfortable.


----------



## QuanDangle (Sep 14, 2017)

smkader said:


> I've been trying my Series 3 on different straps and I gotta say I love the Ginault bracelet. It feels a little light in the hand compared to something like my Sinn 556i, but wears really nice and is insanely comfortable with its glidelock clasp.


Excellent shots! I want to order that bracelet more than ever! How long did it take from order til doorstep?


----------



## QuanDangle (Sep 14, 2017)

Laparoscopic Yoda said:


> My pastel blue/sapphire just arrived! I emailed Jason since I will be traveling, and he shipped it to me so it would arrive before I left. He said he was waiting on pouches and asked if he could send it in the Gen II case, and I said of course!


Wow what an interesting twist! I wonder if that'll open up a can of worms of people requesting for immediate shipment of watches in the previous Nanuk cases...


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

QuanDangle said:


> Excellent shots! I want to order that bracelet more than ever! How long did it take from order til doorstep?


I ordered my Ginault Bracelet on a Friday and got it the following Tuesday. It was wicked fast!!

Sent from my Note


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

MakaveliSK said:


> I ordered my Ginault Bracelet on a Friday and got it the following Tuesday. It was wicked fast!!
> 
> Sent from my Note


Mine was the same!


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

QuanDangle said:


> Wow what an interesting twist! I wonder if that'll open up a can of worms of people requesting for immediate shipment of watches in the previous Nanuk cases...


As great as that may be, I really hope people don't inundate him with that request. We've waited months, just chill a bit and wait a few more weeks.


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

QuanDangle said:


> Wow what an interesting twist! I wonder if that'll open up a can of worms of people requesting for immediate shipment of watches in the previous Nanuk cases...


I actually like the Nanuk case better than the pouch. 

Oh...that Ginault bracelet!!


----------



## LinuxJonCB (Jul 12, 2018)

Pastel blue people- how do you feel now that it's on your wrist? Is it an everyday type color? I'm waiting for mine, but am tempted to grab an orange also when they go up for sale with the extra inventory


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

Damn he's still waiting on the pouches huh? Thought he'd have em by now. What a crappy vendor...I believe he chose them because they were guaranteeing delivery on time versus the nanuk nano people. Could've had ourselves a nice case and watch if this could have been predicted -_-


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

Side to side lume shot with the speedy pro. I just hope the BGW9 in my upcoming Series III is as good as the C3 in Series II. It's always a pleasant surprise for your watch to suddenly glow like an arc reactor.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

QuanDangle said:


> Wow what an interesting twist! I wonder if that'll open up a can of worms of people requesting for immediate shipment of watches in the previous Nanuk cases...


I was thinking the same. That's awesome Jason made that accommodation. Even though I'd prefer the case over the pouch, I don't want to add more logistical problems for him by asking for it. I'll be happy with what Jason sends and am patiently awaiting my ND Pastel fixie.

IG: th3measure


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

TheMeasure said:


> I was thinking the same. That's awesome Jason made that accommodation. Even though I'd prefer the case over the pouch, I don't want to add more logistical problems for him by asking for it. I'll be happy with what Jason sends and am patiently awaiting my ND Pastel fixie.
> 
> IG: th3measure


Yeah brah. It's a disservice to his generosity to share that type of information to people on here who have already shown a great deal of impatience. Not gonna lie, I was actually tempted to do it myself but I think I can survive another week or two and plus I already bought myself the nanuk nano ;-)


----------



## jaredrs (Jun 17, 2018)

kimsetpee said:


> Yeah brah. It's a disservice to his generosity to share that type of information to people on here who have already shown a great deal of impatience. Not gonna lie, I was actually tempted to do it myself but I think I can survive another week or two and plus I already bought myself the nanuk nano ;-)


Like you I hope people don't abuse this. But to be clear Jason actually announced that he would try to make accommodations for people in I think his last Instagram post. So the previous poster isn't sharing something said or done in confidence.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ai7 (Feb 7, 2018)

jaredrs said:


> Like you I hope people don't abuse this. But to be clear Jason actually announced that he would try to make accommodations for people in I think his last Instagram post. So the previous poster isn't sharing something said or done in confidence.


Agreed! And also to be (even more) fair to Laparoscopic Yoda, he was asking Jason about alternative arrangements with respect to the timing of shipping, due to his travels. (I was almost in a similar position a few weeks ago, when it was looking like shipping was going to happen in September.)

In any case, stay strong, everyone--we're almost there...!


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

Most Halios runs of years past have been 2-3 months or more behind. Considering this is likely the largest run and only a month off plan... I think Jason (and team?) are doing great.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaredrs (Jun 17, 2018)

thebuzz said:


> Most Halios runs of years past have been 2-3 months or more behind. Considering this is likely the largest run and only a month off plan... I think Jason (and team?) are doing great.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I mean I'm not ****ting on Jason because I think he is absolutely killing himself to get these out as quickly as possible. And all accounts say the product is worth the wait! But we are definitely wayyy more than a month off plan. I'm pretty sure the shipping estimate was actually mid June at the time of pre orders.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

jaredrs said:


> I mean I'm not ****ting on Jason because I think he is absolutely killing himself to get these out as quickly as possible. And all accounts say the product is worth the wait! But we are definitely wayyy more than a month off plan. I'm pretty sure the shipping estimate was actually mid June at the time of pre orders.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think he said August during Pre-Orders.


----------



## jaredrs (Jun 17, 2018)

Zinzan said:


> I think he said August during Pre-Orders.


Yea I could be wrong but I thought it was supposed to be a little more than 4 months after pre orders

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeeblues (Apr 1, 2016)

I have that same Abyss/Sapphire/date watch on order. Waiting patiently. I bought the Ginault last month so as to have in hand when the watch arrived. They shipped my bracelet within a day or so first class, it took 10 days but it went from CA to FL to CT so I’m assuming the PO screwed up. I think 3-5 business days. I find the Ginault bracelet to be VERY heavy. I have 2 vintage Rolexes and the Ginault is way heavier, although I think its really the glidelock with cast parts that makes it that way. I have a 6.5-6.7 in wrist and the glidelock is rather huge. I like a minimal amount of metal under my wrist so we will have to see.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I can't imagine my Seaforth on anything other then the Ginault bracelet.


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

Anticipation is the greatest joy. 

I have ordered some more Seaforth for my Halios collection. But still locking for a sunburst blue of the series I. b-)


----------



## jaredrs (Jun 17, 2018)

mplsabdullah said:


> I can't imagine my Seaforth on anything other then the Ginault bracelet.


Oh you bastard! That's the exact watch I'm waiting for except for the date. Pretty sure I'm going to be forced to buy the bracelet now. Eyes say say! Wallet says no!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cralle (Oct 3, 2018)

LinuxJonCB said:


> Pastel blue people- how do you feel now that it's on your wrist? Is it an everyday type color? I'm waiting for mine, but am tempted to grab an orange also when they go up for sale with the extra inventory


I don't wear mine every day, it fits in more for me on the weekend or depending on what I'm wearing. My variant is the fixed no date and it has a very classy formal feel to it. I also have a series 1 black dial with steel bezel that I wear daily. On the wrist it is very nice, I was a little worried that it would suit me but it is such a unique piece. It is a joy to wear and its even better with the quiet rotor and the blue lume, it just feels very nice.


----------



## dukefalconcrest (May 13, 2018)

Threw mine on an Erika's. I'd have no problem wearing it daily, regardless of the season.


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

Just now I got the information from FORaSEC, that the Seaforth pre-ordered by European buyers will be shipped next Wednesday.


----------



## dglsjhan (Jul 20, 2017)

Nice! I've got the AbyssBlue/SapphireDiver/NoDate on order but really need a Pastel Blue to match 
In fact, I will be trying to get one though I think the chance of success is slim.
That said, I expect a few flippers will be listing them soon after deliveries are completed though not sure what prices to expect.
I ordered the Ginault bracelet months ago and it's been patiently waiting for a watch to which to attach.



mplsabdullah said:


> I can't imagine my Seaforth on anything other then the Ginault bracelet.


----------



## photovideopro (Oct 9, 2015)

He must be shipping again. I just got my DHL email


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

photovideopro said:


> He must be shipping again. I just got my DHL email


#YASSSS

What were your order numbers and where are you located? Also, is it expected to be delivered for tomorrow? I've yet to receive anything :/


----------



## photovideopro (Oct 9, 2015)

kimsetpee said:


> #YASSSS
> 
> What were your order numbers and where are you located? Also, is it expected to be delivered for tomorrow? I've yet to receive anything :/


#3368 for the final order. (I was really early for the initial order. 1392 I think?) Located in AZ, delivery is tomorrow.


----------



## NYVirus (Jan 18, 2018)

I’m order 1237 (initial order) and then 3356 (payment). Doesn’t seem Jason is shipping in order as I haven’t gotten anything yet. Will wait obviously... just noting for others that order # may not matter.


----------



## bigred7078 (Oct 23, 2016)

Loving it!


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

NYVirus said:


> I'm order 1237 (initial order) and then 3356 (payment). Doesn't seem Jason is shipping in order as I haven't gotten anything yet. Will wait obviously... just noting for others that order # may not matter.


I'm sure there is at least 4,000 watches for series III moving around. He's probably prioritizing people who need it before travel, etc etc. -_-


----------



## LinuxJonCB (Jul 12, 2018)

kimsetpee said:


> I'm sure there is at least 4,000 watches for series III moving around. He's probably prioritizing people who need it before travel, etc etc. -_-


I'm order 4310, so I can confirm there must be over 4000.


----------



## LinuxJonCB (Jul 12, 2018)

dglsjhan said:


> That said, I expect a few flippers be listing them soon after deliveries are completed though not sure what prices to expect however.


Considering the GMT's ended up on this forum for $1500-2000 a couple of days after they were sold, I'd guess these will end up over $1k on the immediate resale market.

Jason should find these, figure out who purchased them based on the serial #, and ban them from ever buying another watch.


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

bigred7078 said:


> Loving it!


How do you find the new leather pouch? I'm not entirely sold on the whole thing, but I do not want to bother him and ask if he's got any spare nanuk cases.


----------



## bigred7078 (Oct 23, 2016)

deepfriedicecubes said:


> How do you find the new leather pouch? I'm not entirely sold on the whole thing, but I do not want to bother him and ask if he's got any spare nanuk cases.


I love the pouch but that's my preference. Others may prefer the case for more protection but for my purposes, the pouch is perfect.


----------



## yankeeblues (Apr 1, 2016)

I call it the Seaforth “Classic.”


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

bigred7078 said:


> I love the pouch but that's my preference. Others may prefer the case for more protection but for my purposes, the pouch is perfect.


Yes I'm looking forward to pouch as well.

Although the case is nice I reckon I'd get more use out of the pouch....but that's just me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

LinuxJonCB said:


> kimsetpee said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure there is at least 4,000 watches for series III moving around. He's probably prioritizing people who need it before travel, etc etc. -_-
> ...


This was discussed earlier & almost certainly confirmed that there are considerably less than half that#. I don't think we're are ever going to know for sure, but my guess would be much closer to the 1000-1500 range


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

LinuxJonCB said:


> Considering the GMT's ended up on this forum for $1500-2000 a couple of days after they were sold, I'd guess these will end up over $1k on the immediate resale market.
> 
> Jason should find these, figure out who purchased them based on the serial #, and ban them from ever buying another watch.


How about a public hanging? That will teach those greedy self proclaimed watch snobs a lesson. Or a pledge even better a legally binding contract that you will never ever flip the Seaforth and it will be buried with you.

Relax man this practice is not limited to Halios. I can give you tons of examples. Have you ever tried to buy an Obris Morgan? It has been a general practice since forever. I don't know this being ethically acceptable or not but it's pretty good return on you investment.


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

Looks like on series III the date font changed as well as the pastel blue having a colour matching date window. Based on photos of people who posted via reddit

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

Let the market decide, the prices are not fixed and will adjust downwards.
It's just demand VS supply.

With so much supply this time due to it being a preorder, prices shouldn't be that high. 

Sent from my MI MAX 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

allanzzz said:


> Let the market decide, the prices are not fixed and will adjust downwards.
> It's just demand VS supply.
> 
> With so much supply this time due to it being a preorder, prices shouldn't be that high.
> ...


Yea, plus why should anyone (including Jason) really care. I'm sure he is a smart guy and knows that it's just a few that get sold for a big profit.


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

deepfriedicecubes said:


> How do you find the new leather pouch? I'm not entirely sold on the whole thing, but I do not want to bother him and ask if he's got any spare nanuk cases.


they're not expensive, I'm not entirely sure if was using the 310, 320, or 330, but the 320 (Medium Sized) can be found on Amazon in your choice of colors for as low as $15 (for the purple)


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

Ossamanity said:


> How about a public hanging? That will teach those greedy self proclaimed watch snobs a lesson. Or a pledge even better a legally binding contract that you will never ever flip the Seaforth and it will be buried with you.
> 
> Relax man this practice is not limited to Halios. I can give you tons of examples. Have you ever tried to buy an Obris Morgan? It has been a general practice since forever. I don't know this being ethically acceptable or not but it's pretty good return on you investment.


Plus, with patience, the prices come down to something more reasonable within a month or two after that hype dies down. Series II resale prices were basically back to the original sale price right when the Series III pre-order opened.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Order #3490 enroute. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jaredrs (Jun 17, 2018)

Michael Day said:


> Order #3490 enroute.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Gahhhh that's so close to mine!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

Michael Day said:


> Order #3490 enroute.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Did you just get that now?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

kimsetpee said:


> Did you just get that now?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


10 hours ago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ranonranonarat (Oct 11, 2011)

Michael Day said:


> 10 hours ago
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Strange, I'm of a lower order number but never received any shipping information.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

ranonranonarat said:


> Strange, I'm of a lower order number but never received any shipping information.


Might be based on order and location.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NYVirus (Jan 18, 2018)

ranonranonarat said:


> Michael Day said:
> 
> 
> > 10 hours ago
> ...


Mine is lower also. Can't be order number that's being followed.


----------



## yankeeblues (Apr 1, 2016)

Just saw an Orange III sold on Ebay for $1200; ironic that someone bought "flipped' and got theirs before some of us received our preorders.Not whining, it's jut funny.



LinuxJonCB said:


> Considering the GMT's ended up on this forum for $1500-2000 a couple of days after they were sold, I'd guess these will end up over $1k on the immediate resale market.
> 
> Jason should find these, figure out who purchased them based on the serial #, and ban them from ever buying another watch.


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

ranonranonarat said:


> Strange, I'm of a lower order number but never received any shipping information.


Def hasn't been going by order number. There's simply no way of figuring out if your order is on deck (unless you contact Jason), and quite frankly a little ridiculous trying to "crack the code" as many people have attempted to do....I don't get it.


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

Yeah, could be he’s going down a list of some kind, or working through batches of variants, or waiting for matching pouches or straps for each variant, or just shipping whatever pile of ready-to-go watches is closest to him on his desk, or...

Just pointless to speculate.


----------



## QuanDangle (Sep 14, 2017)

We should just be oogling pictures in the meantime. *ahem* boatswain, el_geek


----------



## bigred7078 (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

bigred7078 said:


> View attachment 13553463


Dat gen 3?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dglsjhan (Jul 20, 2017)

Beautiful! How do you like the strap? I think it looks good.

I've got the NoDate version on pre-order and, of course, can't wait. Some of the earlier, lower quality photos had me second guessing my decision but this re-confirhttps://www.watchuseek.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=47217619&noquote=1ms it. Still would like a PastelBlue though 



bigred7078 said:


> View attachment 13553463


----------



## bigred7078 (Oct 23, 2016)

kimsetpee said:


> bigred7078 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 13553463
> ...


Yes it's a gen 3 ?



dglsjhan said:


> Beautiful! How do you like the strap? I think it looks good.
> 
> I've got the NoDate version on pre-order and, of course, can't wait. Some of the earlier, lower quality photos had me second guessing my decision but this re-confirhttps://www.watchuseek.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=47217619&noquote=1ms it. Still would like a PastelBlue though ?
> 
> ...


I'm liking the strap. It's different from everything else that I have in the lineup. I'm also enjoying the buckle on it since it has a nice polished bevel along the edge that gives a nice contrast to the brushing.


----------



## bigred7078 (Oct 23, 2016)

Here is a nice indoor/outdoor example of how the blue changes.


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

bigred7078 said:


> Here is a nice indoor/outdoor example of how the blue changes.
> 
> View attachment 13553663
> 
> ...


Absolutely beautiful, thank you for sharing. I have the same though no-date, can't wait!


----------



## mngdew (Feb 19, 2018)

Nanook65 said:


> This was discussed earlier & almost certainly confirmed that there are considerably less than half that#. I don't think we're are ever going to know for sure, but my guess would be much closer to the 1000-1500 range


I'm order #3680. Still no shipping email.


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

Still the best looking watch on earth. Believe it or not. ;o)


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Nanda said:


> Still the best looking watch on earth. Believe it or not. ;o)


Hard to believe without seeing it in flesh. 
Is that a good enough reason to send an email to Jason and expedite my order?


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

I have already three Seaforth in my collection and ordered a bunch of five. I think I am addicted. 8o)


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

Holy crap, just got a shipping notification, looks like I'll have my Orange on Monday! (unless DHL screws me over)

Boatswain, wanna drive down to take pictures of it? I won't be able to do it justice!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Can't wear either on your wrist


deepfriedicecubes said:


> How do you find the new leather pouch? I'm not entirely sold on the whole thing, but I do not want to bother him and ask if he's got any spare nanuk cases.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jaredrs (Jun 17, 2018)

bigred7078 said:


> Here is a nice indoor/outdoor example of how the blue changes.
> 
> View attachment 13553663
> 
> ...


Ok am I the only idiot that somehow didn't know about the matching bezels when pre-ordering? That is the only thing making me second guess my pastel blue...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

Nothing hit the inbox yet. I gotta say, I'm not feeling the love


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

Got my DHL notice today. Arriving Monday.

Abyss Blue, fixed, no date. 

Hang in there guys!


----------



## NYVirus (Jan 18, 2018)

Also got the DHL notice (both via email and text on my cell) about an hour ago. I didn’t contact Jason, it just happened on its own 🙂


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

NYVirus said:


> Also got the DHL notice (both via email and text on my cell) about an hour ago. I didn't contact Jason, it just happened on its own &#55357;&#56898;


That's usually how shipping notifications work...


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Every picture of pastel was with sapphire black bezel, fixed or steel. Doesn't make you an idiot just means you had an oversight.


jaredrs said:


> Ok am I the only idiot that somehow didn't know about the matching bezels when pre-ordering? That is the only thing making me second guess my pastel blue...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

The pastel blue has definitely and without any doubt a black bezel. Only the dark colors have colored inlays.


----------



## jaredrs (Jun 17, 2018)

JLS36 said:


> Every picture of pastel was with sapphire black bezel, fixed or steel. Doesn't make you an idiot just means you had an oversight.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Haha but I swear I've seen every pic on Jason's Instagram and all the mockups on the pre order page. I somehow never noticed. The matching ones look slick! Although I'm kind of want a gray face, blue bezel Frankenstein watch the most lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaredrs (Jun 17, 2018)

Nanda said:


> The pastel blue has definitely and without any doubt a black bezel. Only the dark colors have colored inlays.


Yea that's what I meant, I didn't realize they weren't all black bezeled

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYVirus (Jan 18, 2018)

KellenH said:


> NYVirus said:
> 
> 
> > Also got the DHL notice (both via email and text on my cell) about an hour ago. I didn't contact Jason, it just happened on its own ��
> ...


Oh thanks, I didnt know /s


----------



## 2manylegobricks (Jan 29, 2018)

Just got my DHL notice with delivery for this Monday. 😁


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

I also just got shipping notification for my New addition...can join my gen 2 Bahama Yellow and Blue Pastel!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Got my shipping notice too!
I can't wait to see my first Halios watch in person.


----------



## aqibyaseen (Aug 26, 2018)

Nanda said:


> I have already three Seaforth in my collection and ordered a bunch of five. I think I am addicted. 8o)


Which 5 did you order!?


----------



## bdkaye12 (Jan 21, 2015)

Just got my shipping notification for my sunburst grey.

Can't wait to get this on my wrist.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Horgh said:


> Holy crap, just got a shipping notification, looks like I'll have my Orange on Monday! (unless DHL screws me over)
> 
> Boatswain, wanna drive down to take pictures of it? I won't be able to do it justice!


Congrats!!

Of course I do! Road trip

You'll do great though! These watches practically take pictures of themselves they are so gorgeous!

@boatswainwatches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

QuanDangle said:


> We should just be oogling pictures in the meantime. *ahem* boatswain, el_geek


Hah! Thanks 

What do you want to see? Series 1 sunburst blue? Series 2 Abyss sapphire? both?

@boatswainwatches


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

mngdew said:


> I'm order #3680. Still no shipping email.


I'm #3682. No email either 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

kdtri1 said:


> I'm #3682. No email either
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not sure the order numbers really indicate anything. Reason I say so? I missed the initial pre-order. I e-mailed Halios weeks after pre-order was done, hoping for a miracle, and sure enough I was able to put my name on some cancelled pre-order. I don't know if that shuffled anything around, but I definitely didn't order with the rest of you guys. Unless the spot I took is what matters? Hard to say, but I should have my watch Monday.


----------



## jaredrs (Jun 17, 2018)

Horgh said:


> I'm not sure the order numbers really indicate anything. Reason I say so? I missed the initial pre-order. I e-mailed Halios weeks after pre-order was done, hoping for a miracle, and sure enough I was able to put my name on some cancelled pre-order. I don't know if that shuffled anything around, but I definitely didn't order with the rest of you guys. Unless the spot I took is what matters? Hard to say, but I should have my watch Monday.


Not gonna lie I'm a little salty about you getting it before me given that scenario. This is all so dumb I'm just too exited lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

Horgh said:


> I'm not sure the order numbers really indicate anything. Reason I say so? I missed the initial pre-order. I e-mailed Halios weeks after pre-order was done, hoping for a miracle, and sure enough I was able to put my name on some cancelled pre-order. I don't know if that shuffled anything around, but I definitely didn't order with the rest of you guys. Unless the spot I took is what matters? Hard to say, but I should have my watch Monday.


Yea not sure how it all works but I was like you...didn't preorder and was about to get a cancelled order.

There must be some system Jason is following.

Anyway look forward to seeing some pics when you receive it on Monday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mngdew (Feb 19, 2018)

kdtri1 said:


> I'm #3682. No email either
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When did you place your order?


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

mngdew said:


> When did you place your order?


Contacted Jason mid August.

Paid the remaining sum as soon as I received the final payment email which was 10 Sept.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

kdtri1 said:


> Contacted Jason mid August.
> 
> Paid the remaining sum as soon as I received the final payment email which was 10 Sept.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which variant were you able to get

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

Just got my shipping label for Monday, Abyss sapphire date. Have a beer and chill for the weekend guys, it’s surely coming. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

kimsetpee said:


> Which variant were you able to get
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Wanted a sunburst grey model but could only get my hands on abyss blue, no date, 12hr bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

aqibyaseen said:


> Which 5 did you order!?


Pastel/Sapphire/No date
Abyss/Sapphire/Date
Abyss/Sapphire/No date
Grey/Sapphire/Date
Grey/Sapphire/No date

As you can imagine I love the sapphire bezel. For me, a dark bezel is like a frame of a painting.


----------



## adamdoubletee (Jul 22, 2018)

Mine will be with me Tuesday. Cannot wait. Pastel, no date, steel hour bezel.


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

Nanda said:


> Pastel/Sapphire/No date
> Abyss/Sapphire/Date
> Abyss/Sapphire/No date
> Grey/Sapphire/Date
> ...


Are you keeping them all?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

kdtri1 said:


> Are you keeping them all?


Definitely. I could only imagine a swap for a sunburst blue gen 1.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Here's a little fresh sunburst










@boatswainwatches


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Any non dlc sunburst grey fixed bezels shipped yet?


----------



## jaredrs (Jun 17, 2018)

Has anyone actually found a listing trying to flip a Series III yet? I haven’t


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

jaredrs said:


> Has anyone actually found a listing trying to flip a Series III yet? I haven't
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are a couple of Series III Abyss Blue Steel for sale right here on WUS. Try WatchRecon and do a search for Halios.

EDIT: One is a series III and the other is series II. My apologies.


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

Anyone in the southeast of the U.S. receive their watch yet? Or a shipping notification? I have a couple of watches pre-ordered but I haven't received a shipping notification yet, and I'm wondering if either where I live plays a role in that (literally opposite end of Vancouver) or if he's prioritizing those who live regionally closer to Vancouver first (west coast, mountain states).


----------



## TitaniumC4Bacon (Oct 2, 2017)

I live in Vancouver and I haven't gotten any notifications yet. It might have something to do with how you ordered. To name a few scenarios, when was the exact time that you ordered, did you make any changes, did you get a canceled order or a changed order, or even when those changes happened in the time-line since the pre-order opened. Maybe that's why the order number doesn't seem to matter as to who gets it first. Either that or it's just completely random and he's just trying to get as many out as possible as fast as he can.


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

TitaniumC4Bacon said:


> I live in Vancouver and I haven't gotten any notifications yet. It might have something to do with how you ordered. To name a few scenarios, when was the exact time that you ordered, did you make any changes, did you get a canceled order or a changed order, or even when those changes happened in the time-line since the pre-order opened. Maybe that's why the order number doesn't seem to matter as to who gets it first. Either that or it's just completely random and he's just trying to get as many out as possible as fast as he can.


I'm going to go with it being completely random. Why? Well so far as posted by several who' ve received their watches, order numbers have zero do with it; regardless of order date, watch ordered, payment date etc. Second, there are a few who were able to purchase a watch post pre-order closure (based on a canceled order) _and_ receive said watch before "regular" pre-order customers.

So for anyone _still_ wondering, it's just a waiting game. I find it ridiculous trying to solve, or peice together some semblance of a non-existent "code" to see if your watch is next in line to be delivered.

Several pages of this and people are still trying...


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

+1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

elschiz said:


> I'm going to go with it being completely random. Why? Well so far as posted by several who' ve received their watches, order numbers have zero do with it; regardless of order date, watch ordered, payment date etc. Second, there are a few who were able to purchase a watch post pre-order closure (based on a canceled order) _and_ receive said watch before "regular" pre-order customers.
> 
> So for anyone _still_ wondering, it's just a waiting game. I find it ridiculous trying to solve, or peice together some semblance of a non-existent "code" to see if your watch is next in line to be delivered.
> 
> Several pages of this and people are still trying...


People still trying to break the Halios-DHL code? 🤷.♂


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

I'd say this means delays!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Little Boatswain #2 chose the Abyss for Seaforth Sunday today














































@boatswainwatches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Some more pics from a great day with the abyss























































@boatswainwatches


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

It’s hard to do orange right...but of course Halios nailed it. 

Nice ⬆⬆⬆


@boatswainwatches


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

I know series III comes with a rubber strap, is it the same rubber that came with series II? 
Thanks!

IG: th3measure


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Goodnight!





































@boatswainwatches


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Michael Day said:


> I'd say this means delays!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I take that back. Seems out will instead arrive a day earlier than predicted.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hj3lm (Jun 24, 2015)

Does anyone know if the strap buckle is 18 mm? I guess the straps taper. 

Sent from the north!


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Well hello...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

Michael Day said:


> Well hello...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Oh, it's been a while since a steel Pastel has been posted, and I've gotta say it's got me anxious for mine. Congrats by the way, it looks great.


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

elschiz said:


> Oh, it's been a while since a steel Pastel has been posted, and I've gotta say it's got me anxious for mine. Congrats by the way, it looks great.


Same! I have a Pastel 12hr ND coming, and I keep wishing I went SB Grey fixie. Until I see the steel bezel pastel and then im ok with my order.

Or maybe I just need both!


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Seaforth x Monta strap for today:


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

And here I was believing that Jason would ship my watch via Canada Post and worried about the Canada Post strike. And he ships the watch via Fedex which I will be receiving tomorrow. Good on him for shipping my watch via Fedex for free.

Now waiting for my Abyss Blue No date. Thanks Jason in advance.


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

Beautiful watch. 39mm would have been perfect for me. 

The 'depth' of the blue is really something else! Very nice!


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

This is the first time that I have come home at lunch to pick up a newly delivered watch.


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

KellenH said:


> Same! I have a Pastel 12hr ND coming, and I keep wishing I went SB Grey fixie. Until I see the steel bezel pastel and then im ok with my order.
> 
> Or maybe I just need both!


I count myself lucky as I've also got a SB Grey Fixie inbound. Getting a tad antsy over here.


----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## bdkaye12 (Jan 21, 2015)

Just showed up. Definitely worth the wait.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## aqibyaseen (Aug 26, 2018)

Getting super antsy! Waiting on a SB Grey, Fixie No Date + an AB Sapphire Date..
Hopefully they're delivered soon.


----------



## aqibyaseen (Aug 26, 2018)

Does anyone know of a good quality deployant clasp for the OEM Halios Straps?


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

aqibyaseen said:


> Getting super antsy! Waiting on a SB Grey, Fixie No Date + an AB Sapphire Date..
> Hopefully they're delivered soon.


You know, I'm started to think those of us with 2 or 3+ watches may be on the back end of these deliveries. During final payment Jason did mention orders with multiple watches may take a bit more time. Seeing as I haven't seen anyone get 2 in the same order just yet, I suppose it makes sense.


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

elschiz said:


> You know, I'm started to think those of us with 2 or 3+ watches may be on the back end of these deliveries. During final payment Jason did mention orders with multiple watches may take a bit more time. Seeing as I haven't seen anyone get 2 in the same order just yet, I suppose it makes sense.


Look at this guy still trying to crack the DHL code. Just give it up man, it has been concluded to be random. And we in the final stretch anyways.

Tranquilo amigo 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)

elschiz said:


> You know, I'm started to think those of us with 2 or 3+ watches may be on the back end of these deliveries. During final payment Jason did mention orders with multiple watches may take a bit more time. Seeing as I haven't seen anyone get 2 in the same order just yet, I suppose it makes sense.


I think you may be on to something there. I have two on order as well. Every week I get a little bit more excited


----------



## aqibyaseen (Aug 26, 2018)

Just got my DHL Notif!

But...

It also has:

"Some options are unavailable because you may owe duty and/or VAT on this shipment. If you owe duty and/or VAT you will receive a message with the amount owed."

Looks like i'm going to get hammered with some import duty *cries*.


----------



## SAZ2301 (Mar 22, 2018)

Just got my shipping notice for Thursday 
DLC Pastel Blue No Date

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

kimsetpee said:


> Look at this guy still trying to crack the DHL code. Just give it up man, it has been concluded to be random. And we in the final stretch anyways.
> 
> Tranquilo amigo
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Hey there guy, don't go biting my settle down speech.


----------



## SAZ2301 (Mar 22, 2018)

aqibyaseen said:


> Just got my DHL Notif!
> 
> But...
> 
> ...


Nothing mentioned on mine about duty and I'm in UK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SAZ2301 (Mar 22, 2018)

I tell a lie it’s there when I open it...lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aqibyaseen (Aug 26, 2018)

SAZ2301 said:


> Nothing mentioned on mine about duty and I'm in UK
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


In the initial email, if you click on the link that says:

"If you need to make a change or track your shipment, click here"

Some of the options are grey-ed out and it says at the top.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Got my DHL delivery notification for tomorrow. SB grey to VA order #3XXX. Can’t wait. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Mine landed and is checking in...awesome...think I will have to be letting go of one of my S2...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAZ2301 (Mar 22, 2018)

aqibyaseen said:


> In the initial email, if you click on the link that says:
> 
> "If you need to make a change or track your shipment, click here"
> 
> Some of the options are grey-ed out and it says at the top.


Yes I've found it now buddy...lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## genepi_waves (Oct 15, 2018)

Does anyone know if the strapsco oysterflex replacement strap will fit the seaforth? 

I'm looking for a curved end link rubber strap but, ideally, one that isn't priced in the hundreds..


----------



## dglsjhan (Jul 20, 2017)

I just rec'd my notice about an hour ago (Monday 2:00) for delivery tomorrow (Tuesday) - AbyssBlue/SapphireDiver/NoDate. So looking forward to this as it's been a long time coming. Unfortunately I have plans for the afternoon and evening so won't be able to open immediately. Fun day ahead tomorrow.


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

Jlawjj said:


> Mine landed and is checking in...awesome...think I will have to be letting go of one of my S2...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice! All these SB Grey are making me so jealous 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

Jlawjj said:


> Mine landed and is checking in...awesome...think I will have to be letting go of one of my S2...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dear lord. The matching bezel seriously sets the SBG off and looks _so damn_ good.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Jlawjj said:


> Mine landed and is checking in...awesome...think I will have to be letting go of one of my S2...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ordered the same exact one..looks cool ..order #2853....no shipping email yet...no biggie though..I'm sure soon

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristoO (Dec 27, 2012)

YES!!!!! DHL loves me. Delivery tomorrow. Abyss Blue/Fixed/Date on the way!!!!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Taking time to appreciate the Bahama yellow while I check out a few new arrivals and wait my for my signal orange and pastel blue orders.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

Got mine today. Trying a few different strap options. The stock strap is nice, but I'm on the last hole with my 6.5" wrist. The blue and orange N8Os work well. I think I may roll with the blue for now


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

Jlawjj said:


> Mine landed and is checking in...awesome...think I will have to be letting go of one of my S2...


Love how the bezel matches the color of the dial. Really sublime. Feels like most watch manufacturers would have just thrown on a black bezel and called it a day.


----------



## bigred7078 (Oct 23, 2016)

Horgh said:


> Got mine today. Trying a few different strap options. The stock strap is nice, but I'm on the last hole with my 6.5" wrist. The blue and orange N8Os work well. I think I may roll with the blue for now


Interesting that you're on the last hole of the stock strap. I have 7.75" wrists and mine is in the second to last hole.


----------



## bigred7078 (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

The grey sapphire looks just stunning. Another indication that you just can't go wrong with any of the selections for the Seaforths.


----------



## jaredrs (Jun 17, 2018)

bigred7078 said:


> Interesting that you're on the last hole of the stock strap. I have 7.75" wrists and mine is in the second to last hole.


Yea that doesn't make any sense to me. Are we counting from different ends, like he means the first hole?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awarren82 (May 24, 2018)

Got my Pastel Blue, 12-hour, date today. Unbelievable. Exceeded expectations. Gorgeous watch. Wish it didn't have the date, but I got a cancelled pre-order so I guess beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

awarren82 said:


> Got my Pastel Blue, 12-hour, date today. Unbelievable. Exceeded expectations. Gorgeous watch. Wish it didn't have the date, but I got a cancelled pre-order so I guess beggars can't be choosers.


Well, on the bright side, that is one of the best color-matched date wheels ever.


----------



## awarren82 (May 24, 2018)

Mine didn't come with any instructions. Anyone know the proper way to set the ETA 2824-2? And can we hand wind it as well?


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Horgh said:


> The blue and orange N8Os work well. I think I may roll with the blue for now
> 
> View attachment 13562909
> 
> ]


I agree! Love the contrast. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

awarren82 said:


> Mine didn't come with any instructions. Anyone know the proper way to set the ETA 2824-2? And can we hand wind it as well?


This video should help!


----------



## 2manylegobricks (Jan 29, 2018)

Just tired mine on after getting home from work. Was well worth the wait!! Will set the date and time in the morning. 😁


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

Will have to settle for my nimbus grey while I patiently wait for a shipping confirmation 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Big congrats to all the new arrivals!

Looks great everyone 

Anyone done the math on how many variants there are in series 3?

Seriously staggering jump in complexity and numbers for Halios. I tip my cap again at their effort to appease people after series 2. It's likely not what I would have done but it's hard to argue with all the happy people right now!

Enjoy folks!!

@boatswainwatches


----------



## Aurornis (Oct 3, 2016)

bdkaye12 said:


> Just showed up. Definitely worth the wait.


That is my exact watch (except mine is a date; that and also this watch belongs to you not me) - it is a beauty! Got my FedEx notification today, for arrival tomorrow in Richmond Hill, Ontario. It's only been about 2 years since the first teaser pics!!

Now I'll have to plan a dive trip for the watch, to properly initiate it into my small collection.


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

Mine's arrived... but it'll be about another 2.5 weeks before I have it in person (traveling at the moment)


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

skyleth said:


> Mine's arrived... but it'll be about another 2.5 weeks before I have it in person (traveling at the moment)
> 
> View attachment 13563441


Love this combo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaredrs (Jun 17, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Big congrats to all the new arrivals!
> 
> Looks great everyone
> 
> ...


I think it would be 40 variants but I abandoned math years ago lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

jaredrs said:


> Yea that doesn't make any sense to me. Are we counting from different ends, like he means the first hole?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, sorry, I was counting from the other side, so I guess I'm on the first hole


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

awarren82 said:


> Got my Pastel Blue, 12-hour, date today. Unbelievable. Exceeded expectations. Gorgeous watch. Wish it didn't have the date, but I got a cancelled pre-order so I guess beggars can't be choosers.


Ain't too bad are they...








I got sent a.date model by mistake, but I'll keep. Don't mind.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## djh1201 (Mar 18, 2006)

Arrived yesterday. Loving mine on Black Sharkskin!


----------



## panih2o (Jul 1, 2017)

skyleth said:


> Mine's arrived... but it'll be about another 2.5 weeks before I have it in person (traveling at the moment)
> 
> View attachment 13563441


Digging it! Ordered the same config, I'll be traveling next week to Canada, was hoping to wear the watch but not sure if I'll get it on time.


----------



## QuanDangle (Sep 14, 2017)

Got my sunburst grey fixie date coming by the end of today!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

OG Series 1 Pastel in Barton Bands










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brfitz329 (Oct 16, 2018)

thejollywatcher said:


> Taking time to appreciate the Bahama yellow while I check out a few new arrivals and wait my for my signal orange and pastel blue orders.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What brand bracelet is that? I love the way it looks. Looks like it was made for the Seaforth


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

brfitz329 said:


> What brand bracelet is that? I love the way it looks. Looks like it was made for the Seaforth


Jinalt

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## QuanDangle (Sep 14, 2017)

EL_GEEk said:


> OG Series 1 Pastel in Barton Bands
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love all your posts! We gotta arrange some Seaforth GTG in NYC soon!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

brfitz329 said:


> What brand bracelet is that? I love the way it looks. Looks like it was made for the Seaforth





kimsetpee said:


> Jinalt
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Not Ginault. It's the Invicta 9400.

https://www.invictawatchbands.com/products/band-for-invicta-specialty-9400


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Man after seeing the Sunburst Gray with a matching sapphire I'm second guessing my choice. I ordered the SG with DLC fixie. 

Haven't received any notification yet but just saw somebody flipped the pestel for $900.


----------



## Wild5au (Oct 16, 2018)

thejollywatcher said:


> Not Ginault. It's the Invicta 9400.


Thanks for the link. Just out of curiosity, what (if anything) is the difference between the three 9400 models? The specs and pics seem identical.


----------



## Wild5au (Oct 16, 2018)

thejollywatcher said:


> Not Ginault. It's the Invicta 9400.


Thanks for the link. Just out of curiosity, what (if anything) is the difference between the three 9400 models? The specs and pics seem identical.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wild5au said:


> Thanks for the link. Just out of curiosity, what (if anything) is the difference between the three 9400 models? The specs and pics seem identical.


No idea actually. Someone asked that question too, recently. As been discussed before, the fit isn't 100% but it's close enough. And there's the Invicta stamped clasp but you can swap it out if that bothers you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

QuanDangle said:


> Love all your posts! We gotta arrange some Seaforth GTG in NYC soon!


Thanks. Yeah, let's do it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

Love BY

For everyone that posts a shot on a bracelet, you might as well post which it is, cause you will be asked


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

Ignore, dupe.


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

Received my Abyss Blue DLC today. As I mentioned a week or so back, my enthusiasm for the watch had wained a bit with the delays, but I was looking forward to it mostly because I was missing a daily beater*/pool watch after giving my Citizen Promaster to my son early this summer.

Have to admit, I'm impressed! The brushed DLC case with polished DLC beveled lugs looks great, almost like a ceramic without the fear of a shattering accident. The box crystal is fantastic on the fixed bezel.

The navy blue canvas strap looks nice, but looks like my 6.75" (maybe just under) wrist is the smallest that can wear the strap without alteration, as I'm on the last hole. But I've already put the watch on an all-black Black Ops MN Strap with DLC hardware.










The leather pouch is fine, but is Jason randomly picking the pouches? I got a baby blue one, so a little surprised (would have expected black or dark brown or something), but no big deal.










For those of you still trying to figure out when your watch will ship, I am in Atlanta, my original order was #1754, and my final payment order was #3535. I think mine is one of the first DLC watches that has been reported as delivered, at least on this thread.

-Z

*I take great care of my watches, even my beaters, but it will be interesting to see how the DLC wears. I expect it will hold up pretty well unless I scratch it, but since I plan to keep this a long time, maybe I'll see it patina nicely over the years.

P.S. Quick lume shot


----------



## jaredrs (Jun 17, 2018)

Zinzan said:


> Received my Abyss Blue DLC today. As I mentioned a week or so back, my enthusiasm for the watch had wained a bit with the delays, but I was looking forward to it mostly because I was missing a daily beater*/pool watch after giving my Citizen Promaster to my son early this summer.
> 
> Have to admit, I'm impressed! The brushed DLC case with polished DLC beveled lugs looks great, almost like a ceramic without the fear of a shattering accident. The box crystal is fantastic on the fixed bezel.
> 
> ...


I don't know much about DLC costing. But it looks badass in the pics I've seen so far. If you get it really scratched up can you have it we-coated jn the future?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Re the ginault bracelet, are they all the same? Or do only specific reference numbers fit the Seaforth?


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

jaredrs said:


> I don't know much about DLC costing. But it looks badass in the pics I've seen so far. If you get it really scratched up can you have it we-coated jn the future?


Don't know (probably?), but can't imagine I'd bother. Maybe if I had a DLC bracelet. I had a cheap ion-plated black digital watch years ago. I wore through the black coating pretty quickly and it did not look great. DLC should hold up much, much better.


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

househalfman said:


> Re the ginault bracelet, are they all the same? Or do only specific reference numbers fit the Seaforth?


I'm not sure if they make more than one, but this is the one I ordered: https://ginault.com/product/ginault-94530g-bracelet/

There's a 20% off code on the side of that page btw (the special offer tab)


----------



## rrivera117 (Oct 20, 2017)

Just got this puppy in. Did a last minute variant change that Jason did NOT confirm so I was not expecting this particular watch. Let's just say I'm extremely, extremely happy.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

rrivera117 said:


> Just got this puppy in. Did a last minute variant change that Jason did NOT confirm so I was not expecting this particular watch. Let's just say I'm extremely, extremely happy.
> View attachment 13565159


Oh man that's a beauty! Awesome! Enjoy it

Maybe if I ever add to my seaforths it should be this one. I know I love the sunburst grey but going with the fixed bezel version would be different than my sapphire and steel dive versions.

I don't need one...........

@boatswainwatches


----------



## QuanDangle (Sep 14, 2017)

househalfman said:


> Re the ginault bracelet, are they all the same? Or do only specific reference numbers fit the Seaforth?


AFAIK, they only sell one: https://ginault.com/product/ginault-94530g-bracelet/


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

smkader said:


> I'm not sure if they make more than one, but this is the one I ordered: https://ginault.com/product/ginault-94530g-bracelet/
> 
> There's a 20% off code on the side of that page btw (the special offer tab)





QuanDangle said:


> AFAIK, they only sell one: https://ginault.com/product/ginault-94530g-bracelet/


Thanks fellas!


----------



## mercury66 (Nov 2, 2009)

Anybody have any tips on getting that Ginault bracelet on the Seaforth? I'm having a heck of a time


----------



## QuanDangle (Sep 14, 2017)

rrivera117 said:


> Just got this puppy in. Did a last minute variant change that Jason did NOT confirm so I was not expecting this particular watch. Let's just say I'm extremely, extremely happy.
> View attachment 13565159


Oh man, I have the same exact one waiting with my doorman right now. Can't wait to tackle him and get it on my wrist tonight!


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

rrivera117 said:


> Just got this puppy in. Did a last minute variant change that Jason did NOT confirm so I was not expecting this particular watch. Let's just say I'm extremely, extremely happy.
> View attachment 13565159


That's fantastic! I also asked for a variant change a while back but it never got confirmed. I wonder if I'll get it just like you did? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

rrivera117 said:


> Just got this puppy in. Did a last minute variant change that Jason did NOT confirm so I was not expecting this particular watch. Let's just say I'm extremely, extremely happy.
> View attachment 13565159


Gorgeous !! This is the one that I had on order, but then changed to 12H same model when one of the good guys here was canceling his order. 
Looks fantastic ! More photos please


----------



## jaredrs (Jun 17, 2018)

mercury66 said:


> Anybody have any tips on getting that Ginault bracelet on the Seaforth? I'm having a heck of a time


I'm planning to get the same bracelet and I have zero experience fitting one. But I've only ever read that it was a near perfect match. What kind of trouble are you having?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Nothing like taking a challenging mid-term exam and coming home to a watch I ordered back in March.

























So far first impressions are positive! 
The crown feels great, it is as comfortable as my NTH, and the bezel is stiff, but not as bad as orient.
I will definitely have to do a comparison between this and my NTH diver!


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

rrivera117 said:


> Just got this puppy in. Did a last minute variant change that Jason did NOT confirm so I was not expecting this particular watch. Let's just say I'm extremely, extremely happy.
> View attachment 13565159


What was the original variant?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

kimsetpee said:


> What was the original variant?


Reviewing his post history, looks like he picked up a cancelled pre-ordered Blue Abyss, Sapphire Bezel. Soon switched to a Steel Bezel (Blue Abyss?). Last-minute request for Sunburst Grey Fixed came through, lol.

I honestly don't know how Jason does it. :-d


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

rrivera117 said:


> Just got this puppy in. Did a last minute variant change that Jason did NOT confirm so I was not expecting this particular watch. Let's just say I'm extremely, extremely happy.
> View attachment 13565159


There it is! My goodness that's a fantastic looking watch. Congrats rrivera, the last minute change was absolutely clutch. I'm really happy I impulsively added a SBG Fixie to my order Abyss order.


----------



## 13946 (Jun 22, 2011)

Jason hit another homerun with this current series! Definitely worth the wait.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LinuxJonCB (Jul 12, 2018)

Anyone else tweaked that people are already selling new series 3 for over $1k (on this very forum)?


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

LinuxJonCB said:


> Anyone else tweaked that people are already selling new series 3 for over $1k (on this very forum)?


It's called capitalism, it's what makes the word go round. Get hip to it!


----------



## rrivera117 (Oct 20, 2017)

Zinzan said:


> kimsetpee said:
> 
> 
> > What was the original variant?
> ...


Yup that's it. My collection changed quite a bit during the process and was going to be a little diver Heavy. This just goes to show not only do you get a great watch, you get A+ customer service. Definitely worth the wait.


----------



## ChristoO (Dec 27, 2012)

This one's a keeper for sure. Really looking forward to future wrist time. Sorry about the worst pics ever. They don't do the near perfection any justice at all.


----------



## ChristoO (Dec 27, 2012)

LinuxJonCB said:


> Anyone else tweaked that people are already selling new series 3 for over $1k (on this very forum)?


After seeing mine in person, I don't think I could bring myself to part with it. I REALLY dig it!
Guess I should have ordered 3. One to keep and two to sell


----------



## mercury66 (Nov 2, 2009)

I've got some Bergeron watch tools, but I must be too old or impatient. Just can get the springbars and endlinks to insert properly


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

mercury66 said:


> I've got some Bergeron watch tools, but I must be too old or impatient. Just can get the springbars and endlinks to insert properly


Took me a while too when I tried it on my V2 seaforth. The spring bars didn't seat properly for me and took some maneuvering to get them in. Others seem to not have this problem though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

LinuxJonCB said:


> Anyone else tweaked that people are already selling new series 3 for over $1k (on this very forum)?


You must be new. Some people tried to sell them for $2k last time out.


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

househalfman said:


> You must be new. Some people tried to sell them for $2k last time out.


The open pre-order should curb some of those high resell prices. I guess we will see


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

ConfusedOne said:


> View attachment 13565431


Absolutely gorgeous. This is the exact config that I ordered. I love the dial uniformity of the no date version. Guess I'll have to say goodbye to my dirty 30 abyss 12 hr soon, but not before I do a side to side lume shot.:-d


----------



## ranonranonarat (Oct 11, 2011)

LinuxJonCB said:


> Anyone else tweaked that people are already selling new series 3 for over $1k (on this very forum)?


don't see a problem with it to be honest. series 3 was open to pre-orders so literally anyone who wanted one could have gotten one. if there are people willing to pay above $1k, so be it...


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

LinuxJonCB said:


> Anyone else tweaked that people are already selling new series 3 for over $1k (on this very forum)?


Better sell quickly. It'll only last until the next shiny thing catches peoples eye.


----------



## jaredrs (Jun 17, 2018)

ranonranonarat said:


> don't see a problem with it to be honest. series 3 was open to pre-orders so literally anyone who wanted one could have gotten one. if there are people willing to pay above $1k, so be it...


Yea I don't soo the problem with flippers mostly. I'm a bit annoyed that people who jumped in canceled orders later in the process are getting their watches before those who got in on the pre-order. But I totally understand how that would just be another unnecessary complexity to dump on Jason. Hopefully I get mine this week!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

LinuxJonCB said:


> Anyone else tweaked that people are already selling new series 3 for over $1k (on this very forum)?


Yea a little bit.

I have no issue with people that have change of mind and flip it for the same price they got it for...but to sell for a premium? It just feels like they are ripping one of us off

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

kdtri1 said:


> I have no issue with people that have change of mind and flip it for the same price they got it for...but to sell for a premium? It just feels like they are ripping one of us off


I actually don't mind it so much. It's not like I have to wake up at midnight local time twice only to have a bot bought 30 of them and caused the website to crash, and then wake up at 2am and get one in my half awaken state only to be name called dirty 30/buying through the backdoor and then have to wait another 3 weeks for the website to migrate to shopify before delivery. Those guys that paid 2k for a seaforth probably has a watch box full of pateks anyways.


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

Once you buy it it’s yours to do with as you wish. This last run was very easy to get. I don’t see the issue.


----------



## Essthetix (Feb 24, 2016)

I've seen multiple Seaforth GMT's go for considerably more than 2k. But those are also a very rare breed of Seaforth. I'll take a Seaforth GMT over a Speedmaster any day.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Essthetix said:


> I've seen multiple Seaforth GMT's go for considerably more than 2k. But those are also a very rare breed of Seaforth. I'll take a Seaforth GMT over a Speedmaster any day.


I'll take a speedmaster. I can sell it for more.


----------



## Essthetix (Feb 24, 2016)

^Fair enough. But only so you can buy more Seaforth's!

I was referring to the ~2k versions anyway. Not Snoopy, or whatever. Lol.


----------



## ranonranonarat (Oct 11, 2011)

househalfman said:


> I'll take a speedmaster. I can sell it for more.


you my friend, are a logical man!


----------



## bigred7078 (Oct 23, 2016)

I'm still thoroughly enjoying the Seaforth! I need to try the rubber strap out because it's only lived on the canvas since it arrived.


----------



## wonkytrolley (Jul 11, 2012)

I am really trying to be patient, and I think comments such as the one left on Jason's journal criticising the way he chooses to run his company are ridiculous

...but...I'm in the UK and haven't even had my shipping notification yet and it's starting to drive me a little crazy seeing everyone else getting theirs!

I am not going to bother or chase Jason as I know it would not be helpful and his will to always accommodate everyone as best he can prevents me having any negative feeling about him or Halios as a brand, so obviously I will just have to wait it out...but I've never wanted a material object so badly before...it's seriously making me re-assess my obsession with watches altogether as my anxiety is not really healthy or normal I don't think.

I wonder, also, if my feelings are amplified by modern consumerism and the fact that usually we can buy what we want whenever we like and get it next day...so perhaps there are positives in needing to wait for something you really want now.

So yeah...as you can perhaps imagine...in the absence of receiving my Seaforth I am resorting to philosophising about my desire to receive and own my Seaforth...having already sourced alternative straps and taken care of every other peripheral activity I can think of.

So Jason...for my sanity...please ship my watch soon.

Many thanks


----------



## rrivera117 (Oct 20, 2017)

QuanDangle said:


> Oh man, I have the same exact one waiting with my doorman right now. Can't wait to tackle him and get it on my wrist tonight!


Trust me, you wont be disappointed.


----------



## rrivera117 (Oct 20, 2017)

kdtri1 said:


> That's fantastic! I also asked for a variant change a while back but it never got confirmed. I wonder if I'll get it just like you did?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So I also didn't here back but I gave Jason a few options (in order) that I would like to swap to. He was able to accommodate my 1st choice, fingers crossed!!!


----------



## rrivera117 (Oct 20, 2017)

elschiz said:


> There it is! My goodness that's a fantastic looking watch. Congrats rrivera, the last minute change was absolutely clutch. I'm really happy I impulsively added a SBG Fixie to my order Abyss order.


Thanks elschiz. I'd like to see some pics when you get yours.


----------



## mhonlumo.ngullie (Oct 9, 2017)

While so many people are genuinely trying to get these watches, to wear them, there are some who are selling unwrapped ones, some even got multiples 'to spare'. It sucks.. lol.. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

LinuxJonCB said:


> Anyone else tweaked that people are already selling new series 3 for over $1k (on this very forum)?


Well, it's not great (imo), but we really can't do anything about it.

I had pre-ordered two watches, but decided to cancel the Pastel Blue Steel Diver because my 9 year old son isn't ready for it, and it would have been huge on him. I thought about going ahead and receiving it to avoid giving Jason any headaches, and to see if maybe I wanted to hold on to it--for myself or my son when he's ready*. Worst case, I figured I could flip it easily enough. This was back in July. But when I saw a lot of posters hoping to pick up a cancellation, and I decided to just cancel the order to let the pool of interested parties get one at MSRP direct from Halios.

But to be honest, if I had kept the order and then decided to flip the Pastel Blue, I would have likely listed it for a quick small profit. I saw someone posted one just to recover his costs, plus the cost of a 12-pack of beer, lol. Fair enough, I say. 

*Rumor has it that Halios may have a smaller Seaforth-ish model next year



Essthetix said:


> I've seen multiple Seaforth GMT's go for considerably more than 2k. But those are also a very rare breed of Seaforth.


I've seen one or two where the asking prices were ridiculously high, but I don't think I actually saw one sell for over $2,000. Crazy, if true. :think:



Essthetix said:


> I'll take a Seaforth GMT over a Speedmaster any day.


Crazy, if true. :-d



wonkytrolley said:


> I am really trying to be patient, and I think comments such as the one left on Jason's journal criticising the way he chooses to run his company are ridiculous
> 
> ...but...I'm in the UK and haven't even had my shipping notification yet and it's starting to drive me a little crazy seeing everyone else getting theirs!
> 
> ...


Dude, we are in the home stretch. I think everyone will get shipping notifications within the next few days. Why lose it now?

I do agree that your anxiety is not really healthy, but I understand. Preordering from microbrands isn't for everyone. Delays are to be expected.

Maybe you should unsubscribe from this thread for a few days. Take your mind off of it. You'll receive your shipping notification before you know it!

Good luck!


----------



## ai7 (Feb 7, 2018)

wonkytrolley said:


> I am really trying to be patient, and I think comments such as the one left on Jason's journal criticising the way he chooses to run his company are ridiculous
> 
> ...but...I'm in the UK and haven't even had my shipping notification yet and it's starting to drive me a little crazy seeing everyone else getting theirs!
> 
> ...


Definitely agree with you that the angry comments at Jason are unnecessary and unnecessarily mean-spirited. That, too, is likely a byproduct of modern consumerism, social media culture...I'll stop there, haha.

Just so you know, I'm in the US, I pre-ordered, I made no changes to my order at any time, and I haven't received my watch (or a shipping notification) yet. You're (obviously) not alone in the wait, and while it's not fun to feel like you're waiting forever, our Seaforths will eventually arrive--and, like everyone says, the wait will be worth it. Here's to being patient!

For what it's worth, I suspect that Jason has some sort of method that's not obvious to the public (or maybe...complete randomness) behind his shipping practices, so I don't take any of this shipping stuff personally, including the fact that some latecomers have received theirs before some pre-orderers have. It's probably inefficient for Jason to actually ship things out in a way that acknowledges when one ordered one's watch or other factors.


----------



## IamtheToph (Apr 12, 2012)

wonkytrolley said:


> I am really trying to be patient, and I think comments such as the one left on Jason's journal criticising the way he chooses to run his company are ridiculous
> 
> ...but...I'm in the UK and haven't even had my shipping notification yet and it's starting to drive me a little crazy seeing everyone else getting theirs!
> 
> ...


I agree completely. I think that delays happen, and that's OK, and he's done his best to communicate about these delays when it's convenient for him to do so, but some of this is also ridiculous. I have paid for my watch now almost a month ago. Nothing, no tracking number or anything else. I think the flak he gets is a bit justified. His first delay on the III was handled perfectly. There was a QC issue and he let us all know that he was delaying so he could take care of this. No one could blame him for wanting to make sure everything was perfect. But these recent delays, where it went from mid-Sept, to late-Sept, to "third week in Oct" to those still not getting their tracking numbers, with no communication from him, this has been a pretty unpleasant buying experience. Just being honest. Excited for the watch, I love what he has done in terms of design and quality, but it has come with its own significant frustrations and I'll probably not consider buying another of his releases in the future unless the process significantly changes for the better.


----------



## wonkytrolley (Jul 11, 2012)

Zinzan said:


> Dude, we are in the home stretch. I think everyone will get shipping notifications within the next few days. Why lose it now?
> 
> I do agree that your anxiety is not really healthy, but I understand. Preordering from microbrands isn't for everyone. Delays are to be expected.
> 
> ...


Unsubscribe from this thread?!! I can feel my chest tightening just thinking about doing that...I'll stick with the masochistic approach...you're right we're on the home stretch, I can manage...just thought posting my musings would help...which it kinda has.


----------



## wonkytrolley (Jul 11, 2012)

IamtheToph said:


> I agree completely. I think that delays happen, and that's OK, and he's done his best to communicate about these delays when it's convenient for him to do so, but some of this is also ridiculous. I have paid for my watch now almost a month ago. Nothing, no tracking number or anything else. I think the flak he gets is a bit justified. His first delay on the III was handled perfectly. There was a QC issue and he let us all know that he was delaying so he could take care of this. No one could blame him for wanting to make sure everything was perfect. But these recent delays, where it went from mid-Sept, to late-Sept, to "third week in Oct" to those still not getting their tracking numbers, with no communication from him, this has been a pretty unpleasant buying experience. Just being honest. Excited for the watch, I love what he has done in terms of design and quality, but it has come with its own significant frustrations and I'll probably not consider buying another of his releases in the future unless the process significantly changes for the better.


Well I think that's fair.

In my case, if the watch is as good as I expect it will be (based on the opinion of current owners) as hard as the wait has been at times I don't think it would put me off buying from Jason again...particularly as I now know what to expect.

Looking positively, which I'm trying to do, the delays have certainly built anticipation which may lead to a greater appreciation of the piece once it arrives.


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

All of this is why Jason said that he hates doing pre-orders...


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

KellenH said:


> All of this is why Jason said that he hates doing pre-orders...


Well, I can certainly see how doing a defined run of X number of watches, performing QA, and then taking orders for product on hand would simplify things, assuming he has the necessary funds up-front. That has it's own risks, of course, including quick sell outs that leave a lot of consumers angry when they miss out.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Pre orders are def not for everyone. If you don't have patience and accept that there WILL be delays then the experience won't be positive no matter what. I'm a pre order veteran and when it comes it comes. I don't even flinch at multiple delays anymore because I know it's inevitable. I would take the delay knowing the vendor is making sure I get my watch in 100% working order than to risk sticking to a timeline and taking shortcuts just to meet them and face a bigger disappointment in getting a flawed watch after waiting "x" weeks or months.

The advantage of pre orders is it keeps the end cost low and benefits us penny pinchers but the other "cost" is just a longer wait. I'm ok with that.

When it's a one man operation you also have to pick your priorities. Keep sending email updates or work to ship out the watches and get them to the owners as quickly as possible. I think Jason is focussing in the latter which is the right thing.

That's said my "Double dose of Halios" arrived yesterday.


----------



## QuanDangle (Sep 14, 2017)

Any Seaforth owners here have slight alignment issues with any of their applied hour markers? My double marker for 12 has one sitting slightly lower than the other.


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

Zinzan said:


> Well, I can certainly see how doing a defined run of X number of watches, performing QA, and then taking orders for product on hand would simplify things, assuming he has the necessary funds up-front. That has it's own risks, of course, including quick sell outs that leave a lot of consumers angry when they miss out.


Having customers want sold out product is never a bad thing


----------



## wonkytrolley (Jul 11, 2012)

Danny T said:


>


That Sunburst Grey is so awesome...the shade and depth of the dial is just knockout! If I could order a second it would be that Grey Fixed.


----------



## awarren82 (May 24, 2018)

Danny T said:


> Pre orders are def not for everyone. If you don't have patience and accept that there WILL be delays then the experience won't be positive no matter what. I'm a pre order veteran and when it comes it comes. I don't even flinch at multiple delays anymore because I know it's inevitable. I would take the delay knowing the vendor is making sure I get my watch in 100% working order than to risk sticking to a timeline and taking shortcuts just to meet them and face a bigger disappointment in getting a flawed watch after waiting "x" weeks or months.
> 
> The advantage of pre orders is it keeps the end cost low and benefits us penny pinchers but the other "cost" is just a longer wait. I'm ok with that.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous pictures. Make and model of both of those NATOs?


----------



## rrivera117 (Oct 20, 2017)

Danny T said:


> Pre orders are def not for everyone. If you don't have patience and accept that there WILL be delays then the experience won't be positive no matter what. I'm a pre order veteran and when it comes it comes. I don't even flinch at multiple delays anymore because I know it's inevitable. I would take the delay knowing the vendor is making sure I get my watch in 100% working order than to risk sticking to a timeline and taking shortcuts just to meet them and face a bigger disappointment in getting a flawed watch after waiting "x" weeks or months.
> 
> The advantage of pre orders is it keeps the end cost low and benefits us penny pinchers but the other "cost" is just a longer wait. I'm ok with that.
> 
> ...


Awesome pics. While i'm partial to the Sunburst Grey, that pastel blue looks crazy nice. It's the Seaforth staple color IMO.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

awarren82 said:


> Gorgeous pictures. Make and model of both of those NATOs?


NATO on the blue seaforth is a phenomenato

The NATO on the grey seaforth is the Tudor woven camo strap that came with the Ranger model.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

rrivera117 said:


> Awesome pics. While i'm partial to the Sunburst Grey, that pastel blue looks crazy nice. It's the Seaforth staple color IMO.


Thx man. I agree the pastel blue is smashing. Better than I expected and is really eye catching without being in your face.


----------



## rrivera117 (Oct 20, 2017)

awarren82 said:


> Gorgeous pictures. Make and model of both of those NATOs?


Watch Gecko/ Zulu Diver makes a similar nato to that Tudor Ranger nato. check them out.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

What's your pick?




























"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like and can afford"

Follow me on IG: @Watchexposure


----------



## QuanDangle (Sep 14, 2017)

EL_GEEk said:


> What's your pick?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the black nato! Really brings out those markers.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Can someone tell me the difference between series II and series III? Is it just different runs/batches or are the specs different? Thanks.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> What's your pick?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The green works surprisingly well...thanks for giving me ideas for my own Bahama Yellow...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Can someone tell me the difference between series II and series III? Is it just different runs/batches or are the specs different? Thanks.


Forgot the details but I think the lume color/type changed..the font for the date or the color of the date wheel might've changed for some of the variants..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

Just now I got the information from FORaSEC that my watches have been handed over to UPS and are on the way to me. Will need only 1 day from the Netherlands to Germany.


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

Keep looking at this watch, and as much as I like it, it's slightly bigger than what I thought I would be comfortable with for an everyday watch. My everyday now is a 39mm Omega Speedmaster Triple Day Date. (6.5" wrist)

Still not sure, maybe if I switch straps.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

QuanDangle said:


> Love the black nato! Really brings out those markers.


Thanks. Yeap, that's the bumblebee combo



EA-Sport said:


> The green works surprisingly well...thanks for giving me ideas for my own Bahama Yellow...


Right! Actually all of them work well, even the brown. These are from Watchbandits. Very nice seatbelt straps. Not thick and/or stiff like most. They mold nicely to the wrist without the weird height.

DM me or visit my IG for a 15% off code

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like and can afford"

Follow me on IG: @Watchexposure


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

It's here!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

EA-Sport said:


> It's here!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent choices!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

EL_GEEk said:


> What's your pick?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Winner


----------



## mercury66 (Nov 2, 2009)

Finally got the Ginault bracelet on!











__
http://instagr.am/p/BpDRVx2HW3b/

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

FYI, whoever is waiting for order cancellations one Pestel Blue is for sale right now at cost on the sale forum. One good guy is selling it at cost!! 

Disclaimer: I have no association with the seller.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

steinercat said:


> Keep looking at this watch, and as much as I like it, it's slightly bigger than what I thought I would be comfortable with for an everyday watch. My everyday now is a 39mm Omega Speedmaster Triple Day Date. (6.5" wrist)
> 
> Still not sure, maybe if I switch straps.


That's funny, I have a 6.5" wrist and keep thinking "I wish it were just a tad larger"


----------



## jaredrs (Jun 17, 2018)

mercury66 said:


> Finally got the Ginault bracelet on!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What in particular was difficult about getting it on? It looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaredrs (Jun 17, 2018)

Horgh said:


> That's funny, I have a 6.5" wrist and keep thinking "I wish it were just a tad larger"


I have more like a 7.5" wrist and I'm definitely worried it will be too small.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

I finally got a shipping notice!!

Estimated delivery is Oct 23rd though...

My final order number was 3682


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Ossamanity said:


> FYI, whoever is waiting for order cancellations one Pestel Blue is for sale right now at cost on the sale forum. One good guy is selling it at cost!!
> 
> Disclaimer: I have no association with the seller.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good on him and still available. Another (Abyss w/dive bezel) sold in a flash this evening for a bit over cost.


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

Still waiting for my shipping notice �� order number 4037


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

Sampsonti said:


> Still waiting for my shipping notice �� order number 4037


Is that your pre-order number or final payment order #? Also, when is it due to arrive? Someone else on here stated theirs will come early next week.


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

Sampsonti said:


> Still waiting for my shipping notice �� order number 4037


I have a feeling Jason is shipping them out based on final order number.

Mine is #3682.

So if I my theory is correct then those who have recently received their watches would have had a final order number before mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 13946 (Jun 22, 2011)

EA-Sport said:


> Forgot the details but I think the lume color/type changed..the font for the date or the color of the date wheel might've changed for some of the variants..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In addition: new dial colors, a new case finish option, new straps, reintroduced the no date variant which has a modified eta that removes the phantom date position, new leather case. Lots of tweaks from Series I to III.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

Horgh said:


> That's funny, I have a 6.5" wrist and keep thinking "I wish it were just a tad larger"


A colleague of mine commented that my series 2 12 hr looked a bit small on me (6.5" wrist here), but after wearing the speedy for a while recently, I came to appreciate the comfort of wearing a smaller, thinner watch like the seaforth. At least the seaforth doesn't leave a seahorse imprint on my wrist after wearing it for a couple of hours. :-d:-d

Speaking of speedmasters...



househalfman said:


> I'll take a speedmaster. I can sell it for more.


I'll take $3000 worth of seaforth GMTs over $3000 worth of speedmaster anyday. I can sell it for more haha.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

deepfriedicecubes said:


> I'll take $3000 worth of seaforth GMTs over $3000 worth of speedmaster anyday. I can sell it for more haha.


You changed the rules, not fair lol.


----------



## awarren82 (May 24, 2018)

Love the watch, but it is very audible. Is this normal or something wrong with mine? For example: 1) When I move my wrist or arm, I hear noise that I'm guessing is the motor spinning? It seems way louder than any other mechanical watch I own 2) When unlocking the crown and turning counter clockwise, I hear a clicking sound.


----------



## KittyhawkMaddie (Feb 14, 2018)

Sampsonti said:


> Still waiting for my shipping notice �� order number 4037


I'm 4048. Misery loves company. It's great for my bank account though. I'm forcing myself not to buy another watch until this one arrives.

That said, if it doesn't appear before the W&W Windup NYC, all bets are off.


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

KittyhawkMaddie said:


> I'm 4048. Misery loves company. It's great for my bank account though. I'm forcing myself not to buy another watch until this one arrives.
> 
> That said, if it doesn't appear before the W&W Windup NYC, all bets are off.


Go grab an Obris Morgan now. Guaranteed delivery before W&W

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Essthetix (Feb 24, 2016)

To the poster who said that they've never seen a GMT go for $2k, well...

CHECK THIS OUT: https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nk...sop=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=200&LH_Complete=1&_fosrp=1


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

Starting to grow on me. 

Looks great on the Uncle Seiko. Unfortunately, I'm in between holes to get proper sizing.

The grey Hadley Roma Cordura is OK also, but I think it would be better with black.


----------



## Essthetix (Feb 24, 2016)

Seems like there are a bunch of pastel blue's for sale right now on watchrecon and eBay. I'm guessing it's the most common dial color since it was produced during all three runs.

Here's a fun exercise...

Assuming, God forbid, all Seaforth production ceased tomorrow, which dial colors would demand the highest resale value? In order, here's my list (which I have absolutely no basis for except my aesthetic sensibilitiy and perceived sense of value and rarity from stalking watchrecon and eBay auctions):

1. Abyss Blue GMT 
2. Nimbus Grey GMT 
3. Sunburst Blue 
4. Bahama Yellow 
5. Nimbus Grey
6. Black - Gilt 
7. Black - Silver 
8. Signal Orange
9. Sunburst Grey
10. Abyss Blue
11. Pastel Blue


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

awarren82 said:


> Love the watch, but it is very audible. Is this normal or something wrong with mine? For example: 1) When I move my wrist or arm, I hear noise that I'm guessing is the motor spinning? It seems way louder than any other mechanical watch I own 2) When unlocking the crown and turning counter clockwise, I hear a clicking sound.


Hadn't really noticed it, but I turned off my music and shook the watch a little. Yes, not the quietest watch, but less rotor noise than my old Magrette Dual Time that had a Miyota movement inside.

But I sold that watch quite a while ago, so I guess this is now my loudest watch. Doesn't bother or concern me.


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

Essthetix said:


> To the poster who said that they've never seen a GMT go for $2k, well...
> 
> CHECK THIS OUT: https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nk...sop=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=200&LH_Complete=1&_fosrp=1


  

Which one did you pick up, and for how much?


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

Could it be a QC oversight? Or maybe a flaw with the non phantom modded ETA 2824-2? Thought these watches were s'pose to be very, very quiet compared to the 9015

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

I went pastel, but debated hard over 'burst Gray. Had the S2 Nimbus Gray been available, it'd have been a no-brainer for me -- that's the ideal seaforth. It's unfortunate that color was only featured on two very small runs.


----------



## WaterWatcher (Oct 15, 2018)

I ll be happy as long as the watch keeps decent time and there are no apparent defects. 

A small amount of rotor noise can sometimes be addressed by a watch repair facility which can lubricate the rotor mechanism. I do not know if this is/will be the case with the no date seaforths.


----------



## Essthetix (Feb 24, 2016)

Interesting to note that on Watchrecon, the Sunburst Grey's are getting sold in a flash. Still a few Abyss Blue's and Pastel's for sale. 

Haven't seen anyone try to flip a Signal Orange yet.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The Seaforth has a very svelte case and as such more noticeable movement noise than other cases. 

I just shook my 90S5 and 2824 Seaforth. The noise is about the same. You will just notice the series 1 90s5 more as it is unidirectional in its winding. 

Doesn’t bother me though. 


@boatswainwatches


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Arrived finally, Abyss Blue,Sapphire bezel.

Bezel is aligned and tight when turned. Height and diameter and lug to lug fits perfectly on my 6.5" wrist. Might have to changed the strap to the rubber it came with as I am at the last hole. The rubber strap is excellent. The kind you would expect from a RubberB or a Zealande strap.

Some customary photos.


----------



## mngdew (Feb 19, 2018)

Finally got the shipping notification. Just 2 more days....


----------



## mngdew (Feb 19, 2018)

@Relo60 If you're at the last hole with 6.5" wrist, I'm totally out of luck with my 7.25" wrist.


----------



## mngdew (Feb 19, 2018)

.


----------



## jaredrs (Jun 17, 2018)

mngdew said:


> @Relo60 If you're at the last hole with 6.5" wrist, I'm totally out of luck with my 7.25" wrist.


I'm guessing this is another case of what happened yesterday. People counting the holes from different ends lol. His last being your first. Otherwise it just wouldn't make sense

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

mngdew said:


> .


When did you get your notification?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

I’m always amazed when people discuss or complain about rotor noise....why would you even have your ear next to it to hear in the first place if you weren’t trying too...


----------



## mngdew (Feb 19, 2018)

kimsetpee said:


> When did you get your notification?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


about 8 hours ago.


----------



## Essthetix (Feb 24, 2016)

Pastel Blue Seaforth's EVERYWHERE on Ebay and Watchrecon... it's raining pastel!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

mngdew said:


> @Relo60 If you're at the last hole with 6.5" wrist, I'm totally out of luck with my 7.25" wrist.


All I can say is wait till yours arrives. The fun starts when you start matching straps with the watch:-!


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Can someone tell me the difference between series II and series III? Is it just different runs/batches or are the specs different? Thanks.


Blue lume.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brendanlcm (Mar 17, 2016)

Any photos can compare blue n green lume, thanks

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## mercury66 (Nov 2, 2009)

jaredrs said:


> What in particular was difficult about getting it on? It looks great!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lug holes were slightly misaligned and it was tight getting springbars between lugs

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jaredrs (Jun 17, 2018)

mercury66 said:


> Lug holes were slightly misaligned and it was tight getting springbars between lugs
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks. I guess that's not too bad. Any advice for someone with no experience? Would ordering different spring bars or a particular tool help?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Relo60 said:


> Height and diameter and lug to lug fits perfectly on my 6.5" wrist. Might have to changed the strap to the rubber it came with as I am at the last hole.


I think this is the second time I've heard about this issue. I wish manufacturers could punch a few more holes on the straps for us small wristed folks, not that that would take anything away from the look of the straps as I've seen it done before (tropic style comes to mind). It'll be a downer when the watch finally arrives and the strap it's mounted on doesn't fit :-(


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Tycho Brahe said:


> I'm always amazed when people discuss or complain about rotor noise....why would you even have your ear next to it to hear in the first place if you weren't trying too...


Have you ever had a watch with the miyota 9015 movement? That thing sounds like you have a figure skater doing her routine inside the watch. Quite annoying if you ask me. No need to put your ear up to the watch, anyone in the same quiet room is going to hear it for sure.

I've had something like 30 watches & every miyota was annoying as hell. Not one ETA bothered me a bit. With that said the miyota movement can be quieted if you know what to do. There are threads about this


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

The gray is really nice.

Sent from my MI MAX 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

EA-Sport said:


> Forgot the details but I think the lume color/type changed..the font for the date or the color of the date wheel might've changed for some of the variants..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





xavier_chang said:


> In addition: new dial colors, a new case finish option, new straps, reintroduced the no date variant which has a modified eta that removes the phantom date position, new leather case. Lots of tweaks from Series I to III.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Michael Day said:


> Blue lume.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks for the responses everyone, I appreciate it.



Nanook65 said:


> Have you ever had a watch with the miyota 9015 movement? That thing sounds like you have a figure skater doing her routine inside the watch. Quite annoying if you ask me. No need to put your ear up to the watch, anyone in the same quiet room is going to hear it for sure.


This. I had one that sounded like a helicopter flying overhead!


----------



## rrivera117 (Oct 20, 2017)

steinercat said:


> Starting to grow on me.
> 
> Looks great on the Uncle Seiko. Unfortunately, I'm in between holes to get proper sizing.
> 
> The grey Hadley Roma Cordura is OK also, but I think it would be better with black.


I like that canvas strap color combo.


----------



## rrivera117 (Oct 20, 2017)

awarren82 said:


> Love the watch, but it is very audible. Is this normal or something wrong with mine? For example: 1) When I move my wrist or arm, I hear noise that I'm guessing is the motor spinning? It seems way louder than any other mechanical watch I own 2) When unlocking the crown and turning counter clockwise, I hear a clicking sound.


I agree it's a little loud, I also get the same clicking noise as you so guessing it's normal. Doesn't really bother me though.


----------



## rrivera117 (Oct 20, 2017)

allanzzz said:


> The gray is really nice.
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 3 using Tapatalk


What a stunning watch!


----------



## awarren82 (May 24, 2018)

I hear it without my ear next to it. I noticed it the first day I wore the watch with just normal everyday wear.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

allanzzz said:


> The gray is really nice.
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 3 using Tapatalk


Mine says hi









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

Slant said:


> I think this is the second time I've heard about this issue. I wish manufacturers could punch a few more holes on the straps for us small wristed folks, not that that would take anything away from the look of the straps as I've seen it done before (tropic style comes to mind). It'll be a downer when the watch finally arrives and the strap it's mounted on doesn't fit :-(


I've also had to deal with this with my 6.5" wrists.

Your best bet is to get short-length straps in general (if possible). Otherwise, a hole puncher is your best friend. Not too pricey ($7 on Amazon) and quite useful, so definitely recommend this purchase.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

EA-Sport said:


> Mine says hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome pic..I'm getting the same with no date...loving that grey sapphire bezel

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## aqibyaseen (Aug 26, 2018)

Grey Sapphire bezel was definitely the SB to go for!


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

EA-Sport said:


> Mine says hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damnit! I really like my pastel with 12 hour SS bezel, but this combo is killer!

I don't think a lot of people realized that the gray sapphire was a bezel option.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Not seeing too many 12 hour bezels.


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

Just received my two watches, a SS fixie Abyss and a DLC SBG, a day earlier than was scheduled. Verdict: love them. My only nitpick was that the holes on the canvas straps was too small for the buckle. Had to shove the buckle in first to get them to open up. Other than that, just fantastic.


----------



## Cralle (Oct 3, 2018)

Can anyone recommend a watch strap similar to the rubber strap that comes with series 3? It's just perfect and I want a backup.


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

Ok so several of you mention the sizing with 6.5" wrists and now I'm a bit worried with my tiny baby like 6" wrists... It seems a hole punch or some other strap will be a must.


----------



## rrivera117 (Oct 20, 2017)

Cralle said:


> Can anyone recommend a watch strap similar to the rubber strap that comes with series 3? It's just perfect and I want a backup.


Check out marathon. It's vanilla scented and extremely comfy to wear.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

elschiz said:


> Ok so several of you mention the sizing with 6.5" wrists and now I'm a bit worried with my tiny baby like 6" wrists... It seems a hole punch or some other strap will be a must.


I have about 6.25inch wrist and I wish the canvas strap had one more hole but the way it is it's not too bad. It's a bit snug but not too loose as you can see from my wrist shot up above.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

EA-Sport said:


> Mine says hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the grey sapphire is the sleeper hit of round 3!! 

I'm assuming Jason mentioned that the bezel would be grey somewhere on IG...really wish I had picked up on that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

elschiz said:


> Ok so several of you mention the sizing with 6.5" wrists and now I'm a bit worried with my tiny baby like 6" wrists... It seems a hole punch or some other strap will be a must.


Don't worry - I got 6" wrists and am on the last/first depending on perspective:










Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I actually think a black sapphire would suit the 'burst Grey better for a little more contrast.

Anyway, I received a shipping notification today...only to realize that it's for the other seaforth I bought off a member here


----------



## jaredrs (Jun 17, 2018)

househalfman said:


> I actually think a black sapphire would suit the 'burst Grey better for a little more contrast.
> 
> Anyway, I received a shipping notification today...only to realize that it's for the other seaforth I bought off a member here


Yup I love the colored sapphire bezels but I think my ideal combo would be a sunburst grey dial, with abyss blue bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Who would have guessed that Dark Blue pairs well with Dark Blue?


----------



## mngdew (Feb 19, 2018)

It's here!!!:-! My first Seaforth.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

For those concern about the size of the canvas strap here's the canvas strap on my 6.25inch wrist. I'm using the first hole from the lugs or last holes from the tip of the strap (ie the smallest size possible). I can barely fit a finger between the buckle and my wrist. In my case the watch doesn't slide around.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

mngdew said:


> It's here!!!My first Seaforth.


Welcome to the club. 😉


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

ConfusedOne said:


> Who would have guessed that Dark Blue pairs well with Dark Blue?
> 
> View attachment 13570401


"Cut from the same cloth" 👍🏽😀. Would love to have a rubber strap with that shade of blue.


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

I feel like I need to shave my arms.

Also, my phone isn't picking up the orange properly. The dial is actually a darker, richer orange. I may need to whip out the real camera for this one.


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

Horgh said:


> I feel like I need to shave my arms.
> 
> Also, my phone isn't picking up the orange properly. The dial is actually a darker, richer orange. I may need to whip out the real camera for this one.
> 
> View attachment 13570577


Nope. Looks like any other Bahama Yellow that I've ever laid eyes on.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Cralle said:


> Can anyone recommend a watch strap similar to the rubber strap that comes with series 3? It's just perfect and I want a backup.


Why not email Jason,he might send you another. Love the rubber strap. Very soft and pluable. Other alternatives Noomoon, Zealande (curved),Bonetto Cinturini,Hirsch, RubberB and Everest(both curved) might fit though pricey.


----------



## Wild5au (Oct 16, 2018)

Add me to the “in receipt of my first Halios” club. Wow, wow, wow. It was worth the wait!


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

Relo60 said:


> "Cut from the same cloth" . Would love to have a rubber strap with that shade of blue.


Scurfa makes one that's a very nice dark blue. It's not exact, but pretty similar in color.


----------



## Cralle (Oct 3, 2018)

I actually did that last week but haven't received a response. I probably will again once the rest of the watches are done being shipped. Dude needs a break.. so I can wait on it. Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

smkader said:


> Scurfa makes one that's a very nice dark blue. It's not exact, but pretty similar in color.


Thanks for reminding me. Yes Scurfa has a dark blue strap.


----------



## jaredrs (Jun 17, 2018)

Wild5au said:


> Add me to the "in receipt of my first Halios" club. Wow, wow, wow. It was worth the wait!


I am so freakin jelly right now lol! Ship me my watch Jason, I beg of you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

EA-Sport said:


> For those concern about the size of the canvas strap here's the canvas strap on my 6.25inch wrist. I'm using the first hole from the lugs or last holes from the tip of the strap (ie the smallest size possible). I can barely fit a finger between the buckle and my wrist. In my case the watch doesn't slide around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting the pic.

Now would it have killed the factory to put another 2 or 3 holes closer to the lug for those with even smaller wrists? Punching holes yourself with a hole-puncher may work but you'll never get the clean even cuts straight from the factory.


----------



## jaredrs (Jun 17, 2018)

jaredrs said:


> I am so freakin jelly right now lol! Ship me my watch Jason, I beg of you!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Holy crap Jason is spying on me and I don't mind! Lol just got the DHL alert

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cralle (Oct 3, 2018)

mngdew said:


> It's here!!!:-! My first Seaforth.
> 
> View attachment 13570423


you did a good job capturing the way it sort of shimmers in sunlight. I feel like this variant with the bgw9 has a "frosty" sort of look to it.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Cralle said:


> Can anyone recommend a watch strap similar to the rubber strap that comes with series 3? It's just perfect and I want a backup.


The exact strap is called the biwi caoutchouc rubber. He changes the buckle to the Halios one. Google it and it'll come up on rakuten for about $75 bucks. MKII uses the same strap. I'm a big fan too. I have the Monta strap, but prefer the stock Halios.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

jaredrs said:


> Holy crap Jason is spying on me and I don't mind! Lol just got the DHL alert
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What were your order numbers and where are you located geographically?


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

I think this is a bit more true to the real color. Maybe I need to read up on how to use the Galaxy 9+ camera


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Slant said:


> Thanks for posting the pic.
> 
> Now would it have killed the factory to put another 2 or 3 holes closer to the lug for those with even smaller wrists? Punching holes yourself with a hole-puncher may work but you'll never get the clean even cuts straight from the factory.


I just confirmed that the series 2 rubber strap had 8 holes and series 3 canvas strap had 7 holes. Both have roughly same length.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

Me too 👀👀👀👀👀👀


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

EA-Sport said:


> I have about 6.25inch wrist and I wish the canvas strap had one more hole but the way it is it's not too bad. It's a bit snug but not too loose as you can see from my wrist shot up above.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Alright cool thanks



Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Don't worry - I got 6" wrists and am on the last/first depending on perspective:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking GMT, doesn't look bad on a 6" wrist so that awesome. Thanks for the info.


----------



## jaredrs (Jun 17, 2018)

kimsetpee said:


> What were your order numbers and where are you located geographically?


I'm in the New York tri-state area. Order number between 3500 and 4000. Really exited!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

EA-Sport said:


> Mine says hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best looking one i've seen. Well done!


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

jaredrs said:


> I'm in the New York tri-state area. Order number between 3500 and 4000. Really exited!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. I'm convinced shipping is based off final order number.

Mine was in the range as well and I got my notification yesterday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

kdtri1 said:


> Yep. I'm convinced shipping is based off final order number.
> 
> Mine was in the range as well and I got my notification yesterday
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That sucks because I didn't get my final payment notice automatically like everyone else did. I waited a few days to let it hit my inbox until I finally reached out via email to have it sent to me. I must be at the end of the line.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

I haven't received a notification either. Just sayin

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Essthetix (Feb 24, 2016)

T-hunter said:


> Best looking one i've seen. Well done!


Agree! Grey sapphire bezel is absolutely stunning - can't be beat.


----------



## ranonranonarat (Oct 11, 2011)

finally got mine, very pleased with it.


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

QuanDangle said:


> Any Seaforth owners here have slight alignment issues with any of their applied hour markers? My double marker for 12 has one sitting slightly lower than the other.


Noticed this from my series II, but did not bother me enough for me to do anything about it. From the pictures here, some of them also looked slightly misaligned.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I received my second Seaforth today, a day earlier than the carrier ETA, as was also the case for my first one.

I happen to be traveling tomorrow: x2 time zones? How about x4?


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

deepfriedicecubes said:


> Noticed this from my series II, but did not bother me enough for me to do anything about it. From the pictures here, some of them also looked slightly misaligned.


That's quite big, IMO. You gotta get in touch with Jason for something like that. I'm sure he'll find a way to make it right.


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

The Sunburst Grey with 12 hour bezel might be my new favorite!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

smkader said:


> The Sunburst Grey with 12 hour bezel might be my new favorite!


I _still_ can't make up my mind as to whether the fixed (Rolex Rhodium GADA vibe), sapphire (vintage swagger vibe), or 12-hour bezel (travel adventure vibe) is the best compliment to the Sunburst Grey. I know the 12-hour bezel fit best what I intended to use the watch for, but that's one of the foremost assets of the Seaforth: the same base watch can satisfy distinct buyer intentions depending on the combo ordered.


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

ck2k01 said:


> I _still_ can't make up my mind as to whether the fixed (Rolex Rhodium GADA vibe), sapphire (vintage swagger vibe), or 12-hour bezel (travel adventure vibe) is the best compliment to the Sunburst Grey. I know the 12-hour bezel fit best what I intended to use the watch for, but that's the beauty about the offered combos: the same base watch can satisfy numerous distinct intentions.


Sapphire bezel on sunburst grey is the way to go.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## starow (Aug 29, 2014)

I can't help but check my inbox every 2 minutes.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

My thumb needs a break from all the likes...

So many great pics and I wish I could respond to all the great arrival posts above!

Congrats everyone! They all look excellent. 

Still loving (possibly regretting not ordering??!?) the sunburst grey. Especially the fixed bezel. 

Keep me coming folks. And happy waiting to the rest!




@boatswainwatches


----------



## jaredrs (Jun 17, 2018)

The sunburst grey with DLC fixie is giving me all kinds of badass dark knight vibes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MM22 (Aug 13, 2012)

#teampastel


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

Arrived Monday but was traveling, so just got it. Gorgeous!


----------



## MM22 (Aug 13, 2012)

Just took a quick lume shot. Sorry for the crappy quality. :-d


----------



## brendanlcm (Mar 17, 2016)

starow said:


> I can't help but check my inbox every 2 minutes.


Same here, my order no #38xx still waiting email

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

My Seaforths finally arrived. All watches as ordered (3 x no date, 2 x date, all with sapphire bezel).

Many thanks to Stephan from FORaSEC. And of course to Jason. :-!


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

Mine finally arrived. The abyss sapphire is giving off some strong Oris 65 vibes especially with the brown leather strap from Series II.









I have to admit that I prefer the Nanuk nano case over the leather pouch. But boy, look at all those Halios straps (+1 MN strap) ;-) Looks like Series III strap buckles are brushed and Series II buckles are polished









Lume shot comparison between Series II C3 vs Series III BGW9
















One last lume shot :-d


----------



## QuanDangle (Sep 14, 2017)

deepfriedicecubes said:


> Noticed this from my series II, but did not bother me enough for me to do anything about it. From the pictures here, some of them also looked slightly misaligned.


Thanks for the response! Mine is a little more off than that. I've come to terms with it though haha.


----------



## QuanDangle (Sep 14, 2017)

Nanda said:


> My Seaforths finally arrived. All watches as ordered (3 x no date, 2 x date, all with sapphire bezel).
> 
> Many thanks to Stephan from FORaSEC. And of course to Jason. :-!
> 
> ...


Wow that's a real sexpile!


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Hello, World.


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

Great pics, n1k0. Right to the point.


----------



## dglsjhan (Jul 20, 2017)

I just received the NoDate version of the AbyssBlue/SapphireDiver. It's a winner! I'm not even going to post photos after seeing these - well done.

I think I like it better than my Oris Sixty-Five (42mm in blue) mostly due to the size. The Seaforth's blue bezel is a plus too. The Oris bracelet is a winner though.



n1k0 said:


> Hello, World.


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

Day 162: Still no sign of DHL notification. I'm starting to think there's beef 

I think it is time to use scorched earth method on his inbox. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

kimsetpee said:


> Day 162: Still no sign of DHL notification. I'm starting to think there's beef
> 
> I think it is time to use scorched earth method on his inbox.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


You are not the only one waiting for DHL notification. I am low 39xx. But as I recall, I had to remind Jason that I had a deposit and was ready to put down final payment. So I'm sure that I'll be at the tail end.


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

kimsetpee said:


> Day 162: Still no sign of DHL notification. I'm starting to think there's beef
> 
> I think it is time to use scorched earth method on his inbox.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


A watched pot never boils? :-/

Somehow, the efforts you put into deriving your delivery date somehow insured you would be slotted to the bottom of the queue?

Someone has to be last?

Sorry, man. I know you're really looking forward to delivery. Or at least a shipping notice!


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Tanjecterly said:


> You are not the only one waiting for DHL notification. I am low 39xx. But as I recall, I had to remind Jason that I had a deposit and was ready to put down final payment. So I'm sure that I'll be at the tail end.


I'm 3895...no shipping email yet .. hopefully today..

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Mil6161 said:


> I'm 3895...no shipping email yet .. hopefully today..
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


I'm guessing (and hoping) next week.


----------



## IamtheToph (Apr 12, 2012)

Tanjecterly said:


> I'm guessing (and hoping) next week.


EARLY next week. This is getting a bit ridiculous.


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

Zinzan said:


> Someone has to be last.


This.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

No shipping notification so far here as well.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> No shipping notification so far here as well.


Same for me. Keep the pictures coming in guys. That's the therapy I need rn.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## QuanDangle (Sep 14, 2017)

Mine rolled in on Tuesday!


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

Switched the canvas out for the rubber with the DLC, and love the sleek, stealthy, monochromatic look it exudes. The strap is also one of the most softest, comfortable rubber straps I've ever tried. Does anyone know where Jason sourced them from?


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

Swapped out my Black Ops MN strap with this Nodus Tropic with DLC buckle.










Edit: Just realized that the Halios buckle is nicer (brushed with polished bevels to match case) and is stealth signed, so switched out the hardware.


----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)

As expected, the C4th itself does not disappoint. I'm still waiting on a buffalo nubuck strap from Molequin that I suspect that will be my go-to but for now it's on this dark burgundy gator. I'm not sold on either of the included straps for the 12hr SBG as I see this particular model as more of a dressier piece contrasted against the sporty nature of the sapphire bezel and in my opinion the greater ability of the plain or steel diver bezels to be worn casually but both straps will likely go to use on my other watches. Apologies for the phone pic:


----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)

TheJubs said:


> Switched the canvas out for the rubber with the DLC, and love the sleek, stealthy, monochromatic look it exudes. The strap is also one of the most softest, comfortable rubber straps I've ever tried. Does anyone know where Jason sourced them from?
> 
> View attachment 13573432
> 
> ...


The strap is called the Biwi Isis, and yes it is amazing.


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

Although all the other colors look great (specifically the gray on gray ), I went with what I believe to be the "signature" Seaforth color available in this run.

Date window seems to be a smidge misaligned. Maybe that will work itself out after a few rotations?









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Shipped notice received just now.


----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)

BStu185 said:


> Date window seems to be a smidge misaligned. Maybe that will work itself out after a few rotations?


Hmmm, mine too actually. The slightly wider printing from this batch seems to let the top of the 2 edge into view slightly so it's not so much a misalignment as a miscalculation of the maximum font size. It's most obvious on mine on 19, 22, 23 and 28.

Oh well, it can hang out in my "don't look too closely at the date" club with my Pan Europ which is more than a little off-center itself:


----------



## yankeeblues (Apr 1, 2016)

Order #3790 ish. Arriving Monday. Just got the notice Friday 6:15pm EST
The Seaforth “Classic.” Abyss/Sapphire.


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

mplsabdullah said:


> Shipped notice received just now.


Order #? Im still dry. When is it coming?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

kimsetpee said:


> Order #? Im still dry. When is it coming?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


37** scheduled for Monday


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 24, 2015)

Ellipsis... said:


> Hmmm, mine too actually. The slightly wider printing from this batch seems to let the top of the 2 edge into view slightly so it's not so much a misalignment as a miscalculation of the maximum font size. It's most obvious on mine on 19, 22, 23 and 28.


Any chance you could show what you're talking about up close in a pic?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

yankeeblues said:


> Order #3790 ish. Arriving Monday. Just got the notice Friday 6:15pm EST
> The Seaforth "Classic." Abyss/Sapphire.


Im like 30 numbers away from that. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)

cdonald said:


> Any chance you could show what you're talking about up close in a pic?





BStu185 said:


>





Ellipsis... said:


> View attachment 13573491


The gap between the dial and the date wheel allows you to see slightly further to the sides as you can see in both of these images to the right of the 9 there is a hint of the 2 showing in the top right of the date wheel. I suppose realigning the date wheel ever so slightly to the right might help avoid the bleed if you will of the next date showing at the edge but I wanted to clarify that the reason that this is only showing up on the new models is the (much improved aesthetically, minus this problem) wider font used for the date.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Kinda like how it looks when it's not too bright









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeeblues (Apr 1, 2016)

I am a first-timer with Halios and it’s a bit disappointing to see the imprecise date alignment and uneven 12 o’clock indices on a few series III watches here. To me, the Seaforth is more of a watch than a cult, and my expectations run fairly high for $700. No matter who nor where it’s made. I have owned a number of less expensive micro brands and they have all been flawless. We shall see. No disrespect intended here, bit I hope mine is without either flaw.


----------



## yankeeblues (Apr 1, 2016)

Ditto the code errors that result in constant double-posts.


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

Changing the date font for series III (a ~4000 watch production run) was a dangerous game to play indeed. Which probably explains the continuing delays, he's prob answering emails from people with issues on their watches. 

Maybe there is some light in the tunnel for us non-DHL notification guys after all. He's probably putting more effort in double checking the watches before shipping them out and maybe the watch we receive next week will have no errors to them. I'm praying hard tho.


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

brendanlcm said:


> Same here, my order no #38xx still waiting email
> 
> Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


Hang in there....I think you should get it soon.

My order no was #36xx and got the notification a couple of days ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

kimsetpee said:


> Day 162: Still no sign of DHL notification. I'm starting to think there's beef
> 
> I think it is time to use scorched earth method on his inbox.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


What was your order number again?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

QuanDangle said:


> Mine rolled in on Tuesday!
> View attachment 13573285
> 
> View attachment 13573287
> ...


Verycnice! I'm starting to think I should of got the fixed bezel...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

Mine was low #3800


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

kimsetpee said:


> Mine was low #3800


I think you'll get your notice in the next couple of days

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

mine was #3823 and I just got the e-mail saying mine is on it's way and it should be here on Monday


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

Nanook65 said:


> mine was #3823 and I just got the e-mail saying mine is on it's way and it should be here on Monday




What combo did you order?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

Nanook65 said:


> mine was #3823 and I just got the e-mail saying mine is on it's way and it should be here on Monday


What time did you just get that? My # is like right next to yours....


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

QuanDangle said:


> Thanks for the response! Mine is a little more off than that. I've come to terms with it though haha.


Since my series iii sapphire bezel is a tad misaligned as well, I'm dropping him a mail to check if it's a defect or within tolerance given the manufacturing cost. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

deepfriedicecubes said:


> Since my series iii sapphire bezel is a tad misaligned as well, I'm dropping him a mail to check if it's a defect or within tolerance given the manufacturing cost. We'll see how it goes.


How bad is it? Photos?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

kimsetpee said:


> What time did you just get that? My # is like right next to yours....


Kimsetpee gets his shipment notification in 3... 2... 1...


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

kdtri1 said:


> How bad is it? Photos?


It's not that bad I guess. If it's too troublesome to fix, I wouldn't even bother.


----------



## Jonnydiver (Feb 3, 2018)

I was 37xx and received my DHL yesterday and the watch today...have faith.


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

Zinzan said:


> Kimsetpee gets his shipment notification in 3... 2... 1...


Nope. Just facebook notifications and marketing mail from vendors. SMFH.


----------



## Jonnydiver (Feb 3, 2018)

I was 37xx and received my DHL notification yesterday and received the watch today...have faith.


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

deepfriedicecubes said:


> It's not that bad I guess. If it's too troublesome to fix, I wouldn't even bother.


Ahh yes... Maybe just a tiny smidge

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MishkaDance (Dec 31, 2017)

Got mine yesterday. Just got a text message out of the blue, then an email confirmation. Delivery 1 day earlier than estimated.


----------



## brendanlcm (Mar 17, 2016)

deepfriedicecubes said:


> It's not that bad I guess. If it's too troublesome to fix, I wouldn't even bother.


This make me nervous to receive mine

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Essthetix (Feb 24, 2016)

What's going on with all the pastel blue's for sale right now? I haven't come across a single orange.


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

My order in the 3400s pastel blue 12hr no date showed up on Tuesday. I’ve been wearing it since 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

Essthetix said:


> What's going on with all the pastel blue's for sale right now? I haven't come across a single orange.


Pastel blue is the signature color. If I'm flipping for profit, I'd probably get that too. But a bright orange watch? Man, that's risky.


----------



## Pairush (Oct 24, 2016)

Order #3415, just arrived 2 days before. So much fun matching with on-hand straps. Got to find a decent leather for this. Thanks to Jason for putting an extra effort on making pre-order on series III so that I can have a chance to admire this gorgeous time piece.


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

poisonwazthecure said:


> View attachment 13573987


Your are not a friend of the date version, I guess. 🙂


----------



## ai7 (Feb 7, 2018)

kimsetpee said:


> Order #? Im still dry. When is it coming?





kimsetpee said:


> Im like 30 numbers away from that.





kimsetpee said:


> Changing the date font for series III (a ~4000 watch production run) was a dangerous game to play indeed. Which probably explains the continuing delays, he's prob answering emails from people with issues on their watches.
> 
> Maybe there is some light in the tunnel for us non-DHL notification guys after all. He's probably putting more effort in double checking the watches before shipping them out and maybe the watch we receive next week will have no errors to them. I'm praying hard tho.





kimsetpee said:


> Mine was low #3800





kimsetpee said:


> What time did you just get that? My # is like right next to yours....





kimsetpee said:


> Nope. Just facebook notifications and marketing mail from vendors. SMFH.


I have never wanted a watch to arrive to a complete stranger more than I want kimsetpee's Seaforth to arrive.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Nanda said:


> My Seaforths finally arrived. All watches as ordered (3 x no date, 2 x date, all with sapphire bezel).
> 
> Many thanks to Stephan from FORaSEC. And of course to Jason. :-!
> 
> ...


I mean, I am all in for obsession and things. But. Why? Are you planning to resale them? Except for the pastel they're all so similar. If you'd gone for each one dlc, orange, pastel, sapphire, fixie and a steel 12 hour bezel, I'd get it. But this? Don't want to mock you, just trying to understand. That's around 4K€ (with mass discount maybe 3,5-3,8) of nearly the same watch...

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## heirmyles (Apr 14, 2014)

Stoked to have joined #teampastel !


----------



## ranonranonarat (Oct 11, 2011)

put mine on a strap made from a vintage helmet chinstrap.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

ranonranonarat said:


> put mine on a strap made from a vintage helmet chinstrap.


You gonna wear it around your neck? Looks big enough to.

We wanna see it on your wrist with that strap.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

kimsetpee said:


> Nanook65 said:
> 
> 
> > mine was #3823 and I just got the e-mail saying mine is on it's way and it should be here on Monday
> ...


My notification was @ 5:12 central time on the 19th. Abyss dial, sapphire bezel


----------



## ranonranonarat (Oct 11, 2011)

yankeexpress said:


> You gonna wear it around your neck? Looks big enough to.
> 
> We wanna see it on your wrist with that strap.





















first time sharing neck pictures on the internet. please forgive me if this is too vulgar.


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Nanda said:
> 
> 
> > My Seaforths finally arrived. All watches as ordered (3 x no date, 2 x date, all with sapphire bezel).
> ...


I understand your question and ask it often to myself. ? I have no plans to sell one of my beauties. The Seaforth is a perfect watch to me in all aspects (case, dial, hands, crystal, bezel). There is no comparable watch at the market. Please think about the guys that own several Submariner with almost identical look, where you can only discover differences with a magnifier.

ALL watches in my collection have a rotating bezel, the most of them a dark one. I am addicted to that look. The dark bezel is like a frame around a painting. Furthermore I use the turning bezel quite often. So it was no question to choose the sapphire bezel.

DLC coated watches are in general no option to me. And the orange color is too obtrusive. At least from my perspective.

I ordered all other possible versions. Here are my other Seaforth together with the Tropik.


----------



## bjarneh (Jun 26, 2015)

Received mine yesterday, this thing is simply amazing!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

Nanda said:


> I understand your question and ask it often to myself.  I have no plans to sell one of my beauties. The Seaforth is a perfect watch to me in all aspects (case, dial, hands, crystal, bezel). There is no comparable watch at the market. Please think about the guys that own several Submariner with almost identical look, where you can only discover differences with a magnifier.
> 
> ALL watches in my collection have a rotating bezel, the most of them a dark one. I am addicted to that look. The dark bezel is like a frame around a painting. Furthermore I use the turning bezel quite often. So it was no question to choose the sapphire bezel.
> 
> ...


Interesting.

Have you ever been interested in putting your money towards fewer grail watches instead of a greater quantity of affordables? A Seiko SLA017 instead of multiple "homages", for example? Or do you feel more value with quantity over quality?

PS. Not referring to the Seaforth in regards to homages.


----------



## rrivera117 (Oct 20, 2017)

Ellipsis... said:


> As expected, the C4th itself does not disappoint. I'm still waiting on a buffalo nubuck strap from Molequin that I suspect that will be my go-to but for now it's on this dark burgundy gator. I'm not sold on either of the included straps for the 12hr SBG as I see this particular model as more of a dressier piece contrasted against the sporty nature of the sapphire bezel and in my opinion the greater ability of the plain or steel diver bezels to be worn casually but both straps will likely go to use on my other watches. Apologies for the phone pic:
> View attachment 13573452


Nice setup. I'd like to see more aftermarket straps on these v.3's. I need some ideas LOL


----------



## rrivera117 (Oct 20, 2017)

Pairush said:


> Order #3415, just arrived 2 days before. So much fun matching with on-hand straps. Got to find a decent leather for this. Thanks to Jason for putting an extra effort on making pre-order on series III so that I can have a chance to admire this gorgeous time piece.
> View attachment 13574133
> View attachment 13574161
> View attachment 13574163
> ...


If possible, could you name the type of straps. There is like 3 of them that I would be interested in, LOL


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

ai7 said:


> I have never wanted a watch to arrive to a complete stranger more than I want kimsetpee's Seaforth to arrive.


No joke, and I don't mean that in a good way. We're all in the same boat, but clearly some people are simply incapable of exercising patience and restraint.


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

elschiz said:


> No joke, and I don't mean that in a good way. We're all in the same boat, but clearly some people are simply incapable of exercising patience and restraint.


Well, to be fair, I think in his mind he's been patient for many, many months. I believe he joined WUS in January 2018 and his first post in March mentioned he was unsuccessful in past Seaforth launches. All of his 88 posts have been in this thread. :-/

But look on the bright-side, Kimpetsee--in early September, you worried that we were looking at Seaforth III 2019. You will DEFINITELY get your watch several weeks earlier than that, almost definitely in the next two weeks.


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

Zinzan said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Have you ever been interested in putting your money towards fewer grail watches? A Seiko SLA017 instead of multiple "homages", for example? Or do you feel more value with quantity over quality?


More than once I thought about the SLA017. But I think I would not wear it quite often due to its "exclusivity". And only to have it for the box? Not really. At present I wear the most time the LTM 62MAS. It is one of the cheapest watch in my collection. ?


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

By the way. I am also addicted to the SBDC027. 😉


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

The halios is a great watch I love mine. But keep in mind micro brand pricing has been rising. Similar spec and likely same factory made watches were selling for closer to 350-400 a few years ago. I don't think the seaforth is a great value but the design and size are amazing and $700 is certainly a price I'm willing to pay. At the end of the day it's form factor and design are simply perfect to me,i just don't think its a bargain but I do think it's fair enough.


yankeeblues said:


> I am a first-timer with Halios and it's a bit disappointing to see the imprecise date alignment and uneven 12 o'clock indices on a few series III watches here. To me, the Seaforth is more of a watch than a cult, and my expectations run fairly high for $700. No matter who nor where it's made. I have owned a number of less expensive micro brands and they have all been flawless. We shall see. No disrespect intended here, bit I hope mine is without either flaw.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MishkaDance (Dec 31, 2017)

After careful consideration, I think I am going to let this one go.

In the event anyone wants it. I have it listed on Ebay.


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

What is the reason?


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

Not a S3 but thought I post my S2 that I'm wearing today for the first time in a little while.

Loving the grey and grey bezel variant some of you guys are getting.


----------



## MishkaDance (Dec 31, 2017)

Honestly... not my cup of tea. I have several watches (Rolex, Panerai and such..) and wanted a daily wear to replace my Submariner.


----------



## Pairush (Oct 24, 2016)

rrivera117 said:


> If possible, could you name the type of straps. There is like 3 of them that I would be interested in, LOL


Ok, 1st blue with black edge is from Strapsco, the pastel blue nubuck & blue suede are from Cheapestnato, The rally oak from Straposphere.


----------



## rrivera117 (Oct 20, 2017)

Pairush said:


> Ok, 1st blue with black edge is from Strapsco, the pastel blue nubuck & blue suede are from Cheapestnato, The rally oak from Straposphere.


Awesome thanks. I might get the pastel nubuck for my grey sunburst fixie.


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

Zinzan said:


> Well, to be fair, I think in his mind he's been patient for many, many months. I believe he joined WUS in January 2018 and his first post in March mentioned he was unsuccessful in past Seaforth launches. All of his 88 posts have been in this thread. :-/
> 
> But look on the bright-side, Kimpetsee--in early September, you worried that we were looking at Seaforth III 2019. You will DEFINITELY get your watch several weeks earlier than that, almost definitely in the next two weeks.


Well when I said we're in the same boat, it wasn't just a generalization as we both joined in Jan, post almost exclusively here and also waiting for delivery. I guess I just don't understand the need to post almost daily (practically majority of one's post count) about not getting delivery tracking, constantly reminding others what his order # is, asking others what their order number is, or what _time_ they got their tracking number.... Seriously!?

C'mon, it's just a _tad_ overboard.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Zinzan said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Have you ever been interested in putting your money towards fewer grail watches? A Seiko SLA017 instead of multiple "homages", for example? Or do you feel more value with quantity over quality?


In your opinion what is the Seaforth a homage of?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

JLS36 said:


> The halios is a great watch I love mine. But keep in mind micro brand pricing has been rising. Similar spec and likely same factory made watches were selling for closer to 350-400 a few years ago. I don't think the seaforth is a great value but the design and size are amazing and $700 is certainly a price I'm willing to pay. At the end of the day it's form factor and design are simply perfect to me,i just don't think its a bargain but I do think it's fair enough.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Can you please provide some examples of the similar spec watches for 350-400 your referring to.


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

mplsabdullah said:


> In your opinion what is the Seaforth a homage of?


Wasn't really referring to the Seaforths in his collection with that statement.


----------



## Essthetix (Feb 24, 2016)

bjarneh said:


> Received mine yesterday, this thing is simply amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the best combo out of the series III run! Well done, sir!


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

MishkaDance said:


> In the event anyone wants it. I have it listed on Ebay.





Nanda said:


> What is the reason?


I'm guessing the attempt to double his money. He's asking $1500.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Zinzan said:


> Wasn't really referring to the Seaforths in his collection with that statement.


Ok


----------



## Essthetix (Feb 24, 2016)

Nanda said:


> I understand your question and ask it often to myself. &#55357;&#56841; I have no plans to sell one of my beauties. The Seaforth is a perfect watch to me in all aspects (case, dial, hands, crystal, bezel). There is no comparable watch at the market. Please think about the guys that own several Submariner with almost identical look, where you can only discover differences with a magnifier.
> 
> ALL watches in my collection have a rotating bezel, the most of them a dark one. I am addicted to that look. The dark bezel is like a frame around a painting. Furthermore I use the turning bezel quite often. So it was no question to choose the sapphire bezel.
> 
> ...


Well said, and I couldn't agree more! There's a certain objectivity to taste, and the Seaforth is an aesthetic ideal: form and function are perfectly balanced without any pretentiousness.

If anything, you need to step up your game and cop you a GMT!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Anyone else still waiting for shipping info?


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 24, 2015)

Radar1 said:


> Anyone else still waiting for shipping info?


I am. Final order # 4180.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> Anyone else still waiting for shipping info?


I am. Mine is # 4393. This wait is nothing to me compared to waiting for my MKII Key West. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aurornis (Oct 3, 2016)

I don't recall seeing any pictures of this variant (Sunburst Grey, Date, Steel diving bezel), so here are a few taken with my phone:


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

mplsabdullah said:


> Can you please provide some examples of the similar spec watches for 350-400 your referring to.


Obris Morgan infinity. Al tho I prefer halios seaforth 100x over them. Glad O discovered Jason's brand.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I got impatient so I snagged one of the pastels in the FS subforum. Neither overwhelmed nor underwhelmed, just...whelmed.




























I also bought a ginault bracelet; looks/feels good but not a perfect fit to the SF, fits well enough I guess.



















The screws are tight AF though. I tried the hairblower method to no avail. Any ideas? I'll probably bring this to my watchmaker to size.

Still waiting for my 12-hr 'burst Grey and will decide which one to keep, probably both but we'll see.


----------



## jaredrs (Jun 17, 2018)

Essthetix said:


> Damn, that sucks... frankly, I think you'll be hardpressed to find anyone willing to make that trade. I have two Pastel's myself but in terms of Seaforth's, they seem to be the most ubiquitous.


Really? I think initially that might be the case but give it a few weeks or months and I'm sure some people will want to switch it up. Especially because you can't just go grab another variant at the same price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

BStu185 said:


> Although all the other colors look great (specifically the gray on gray ), I went with what I believe to be the "signature" Seaforth color available in this run.
> 
> Date window seems to be a smidge misaligned. Maybe that will work itself out after a few rotations?
> 
> ...


Switched up to the black rubber, and it looks much sportier IMO. Probably going to stay with this strap.

Also the date still looks to be a hare off to the left, but at least I can't see the next number peeking out today.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Borealis Cascais, estoril, and obris Morgan and zelos come to mind.


mplsabdullah said:


> Can you please provide some examples of the similar spec watches for 350-400 your referring to.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I guess closer to 500 is more realistic but never the less, $700 is expensive especially without a bracelet which is arguably the most expensive part of the project, depending on the movement choice.


mplsabdullah said:


> Can you please provide some examples of the similar spec watches for 350-400 your referring to.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

cdonald said:


> Radar1 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else still waiting for shipping info?
> ...


Me to I'm 4189 in Oregon.


----------



## ai7 (Feb 7, 2018)

Artonthewrist said:


> Radar1 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else still waiting for shipping info?
> ...


Also still waiting--stay strong!


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Order #4166..... waiting with no angst.


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

jaspert said:


> Order #4166..... waiting with no angst.


 4087 and impatiently waiting &#55357;&#56883;


----------



## rainmkr26 (Jan 18, 2018)

Also waiting and in the 4100s, but no less excited!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LinuxJonCB (Jul 12, 2018)

I'm in the 4100's and the anticipation is terrible. 

Any suggestions for a nice brown leather strap for the pastel blue?


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Pastel galore on fleabay wow!


----------



## Essthetix (Feb 24, 2016)

househalfman said:


> Pastel galore on fleabay wow!


Seriously! As of right now, I'm counting eight (8) Pastel's, four (4) Abyss's, zero (0) Grey's, and zero (0) Orange's.

About the same count on Watchrecon... a couple of Grey's were listed, but they all sold in a flash. No Orange's in the wild as of yet.


----------



## Essthetix (Feb 24, 2016)

When you can't decide which stubby to rock...

GOT GMT?


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

LinuxJonCB said:


> Any suggestions for a nice brown leather strap for the pastel blue?


Hodinkee Reid strap in light brown (from James Stacey's IG).









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

thejollywatcher said:


> I am. Mine is # 4393. This wait is nothing to me compared to waiting for my MKII Key West.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol. What are you at now? Five years?


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Nice trio! Are both these bracelets Ginault?



Essthetix said:


> View attachment 13577221


IG: th3measure


----------



## Essthetix (Feb 24, 2016)

Thank you, sir... indeed, they are. Ginault FTW.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Is the Ginault bracelet around $200? I'd rather leave mine on my Ocean Rover, but these look like a nice fit. I already know the quality level.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Yes right around that price.


Radar1 said:


> Is the Ginault bracelet around $200? I'd rather leave mine on my Ocean Rover, but these look like a nice fit. I already know the quality level.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Deep diving in 1 meter of water as I taught my 1 yo daughter to swim. 









Regarding the value for money comments yesterday. It's a touchy and subjective subject. The couple other "better" deals that where shown are not watches I personally want for a variety of reasons (size, looks, quality, etc.) all of which are of course subjective. The only slight "knock" I would personally give the Seaforth is the lack of including a bracelet.

On the Ginault bracelet my pastel has become one of my favorite watches that I have ever owned. And I don't doubt the sunburst grey won't be just as enjoyed. This is after owning more watches then o would care to count.


----------



## yankeeblues (Apr 1, 2016)

FWW, I believe I raised the issue of price solely in the context of the two flaws presented photographically here...the slight date bleed and the slightly misaligned 12:00 indice. I was pointing out that they are disappointing, to me, on a $700 watch.


----------



## dglsjhan (Jul 20, 2017)

Nice! I bought a Ginault a few months ago for my pre-ordered AbyssBlue/SapphireDiver/NoDate. But am now in a quandary as on Friday I bought your same watch on the secondary market? I do like the OEM bands though. Regardless, a lot of strap options out there. I hope to get an Erika's Original at some point but for now am experimenting w/a couple of Barton bands. I bought an Elite Silicone in Navy Blue but it's a little light for the Abyss Blue. However, it may be a good match for the Pastel Blue.



mplsabdullah said:


> Deep diving in 1 meter of water as I taught my 1 yo daughter to swim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Aurornis said:


> I don't recall seeing any pictures of this variant (Sunburst Grey, Date, Steel diving bezel), so here are a few taken with my phone:
> 
> View attachment 13575455
> 
> ...


Looks great! I've got the same configuration coming minus the date. Your pics confirm I made the right dial and bezel choice. Order number 4142. No shipping info yet.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Hopefully this will answer most of the questions to the "my order is XXXX and still haven't received a shipping notice yet" posts.










IG: th3measure


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Nanda said:


> By the way. I am also addicted to the SBDC027. 😉
> View attachment 13574927


That's the worst case of Sumo Fever I've ever seen! Have you sought treatment?


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

Unfortunately incurable, especially since I don't own a regular sumo. b-)


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

TheMeasure said:


> Hopefully this will answer most of the questions to the "my order is XXXX and still haven't received a shipping notice yet" posts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cracked the code 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

TheMeasure said:


> Hopefully this will answer most of the questions to the "my order is XXXX and still haven't received a shipping notice yet" posts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure that he must be exhausted pushing out all these watches. He'll or he should take a well deserved break after this round is done. He's done a sterling job pushing out all these Seaforths IMO.


----------



## genepi_waves (Oct 15, 2018)

Hey! Just the combo I was wondering about. Are you able to post a picture of the Abyss Seaforth/Navy Elite Silicone Barton? Much appreciated


----------



## genepi_waves (Oct 15, 2018)

dglsjhan said:


> Nice! I bought a Ginault a few months ago for my pre-ordered AbyssBlue/SapphireDiver/NoDate. But am now in a quandary as on Friday I bought your same watch on the secondary market? I do like the OEM bands though. Regardless, a lot of strap options out there. I hope to get an Erika's Original at some point but for now am experimenting w/a couple of Barton bands. I bought an Elite Silicone in Navy Blue but it's a little light for the Abyss Blue. However, it may be a good match for the Pastel Blue.


Hey! Just the combo I was wondering about. Are you able to post a picture of the Abyss Seaforth/Navy Elite Silicone Barton? Much appreciated


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Just received my orange dial...









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bdkaye12 (Jan 21, 2015)

Anyone have any recommendations for a light blue rubber strap that would look good with the sunburst grey w/ dive bezel?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Essthetix (Feb 24, 2016)

Scintillating Summer Sapphire...


----------



## dglsjhan (Jul 20, 2017)

Here you go - hope it helps:



cardinal_waves said:


> Hey! Just the combo I was wondering about. Are you able to post a picture of the Abyss Seaforth/Navy Elite Silicone Barton? Much appreciated


----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)

*After trying to be artsy *_(I'm no boatswain)_* around my Tuscan Blue Rosemary I can now definitively claim that I have the best smelling Seaforth in the world, so I've got that going for me...
*


----------



## Essthetix (Feb 24, 2016)

To everyone flippin' a "brand new Seaforth": if the pastics are off, it ain't brand new. 

You certainly can't strip the plastics off a Rolex and call it BNIB.

Just saying, yo.


----------



## dglsjhan (Jul 20, 2017)

Beautiful - the watch ... and band ... speaks for itself (themselves).



Ellipsis... said:


> *After trying to be artsy *_(I'm no boatswain)_* around my Tuscan Blue Rosemary I can now definitively claim that I have the best smelling Seaforth in the world, so I've got that going for me...
> *
> View attachment 13578649


----------



## starow (Aug 29, 2014)

No email about shipping, but this just landed on my desk at work.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

Today just got a lot better!

Have not seen many Abyss blue with 12hr bezel posted here.

Date and 12 o'clock indice alignment looks fairly on point.

Thanks Jason for his efforts during this process. He definitely deserves a rest!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## starow (Aug 29, 2014)

Love it, worth the wait.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Toh said:


> Just received my orange dial...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi there!


----------



## Essthetix (Feb 24, 2016)

Flashback Sundays.

Bringin' it back to the Old Skool. Series I. Complete Set: Gloss Black, Sunburst Blue, Pastel Blue, Gilt.

The OG series, in which all the fervor began...


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

Threw it on a PhenomeNato Bond!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Essthetix (Feb 24, 2016)

Woah... DLC Pastel going for $1,300 on WUS.


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Essthetix said:


> Woah... DLC Pastel going for $1,300 on WUS.


That's rediculous lol. For that money a Monta triumph is a better buy


----------



## jaredrs (Jun 17, 2018)

poisonwazthecure said:


> That's rediculous lol. For that money a Monta triumph is a better buy


I mean sure if it's solely about mechanics or even materials and build quality. But I just looked it up and it's a rather unremarkable design. Which is really what I love about the Searforth, the design. It just so happens to also be a relatively affordable watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

I wonder why those willing to pay the premium didn't just pre-order the last round. The pre-order window was open for weeks.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

poisonwazthecure said:


> I wonder why those willing to pay the premium didn't just pre-order the last round. The pre-order window was open for weeks.


Didn't know about it. I hang around here often and never heard a word.


----------



## Essthetix (Feb 24, 2016)

I imagine this has been asked before, but does any thread on WUS have more views than this one? 

Insane in the membrane.


----------



## LinuxJonCB (Jul 12, 2018)

Essthetix said:


> Woah... DLC Pastel going for $1,300 on WUS.


I really really wish WUS would ban these sort of posts. It's one thing to flip watches on here, even if you're doing it for a living. It's another to basically be a ticket scalper.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

jaredrs said:


> I mean sure if it's solely about mechanics or even materials and build quality. But I just looked it up and it's a rather unremarkable design. Which is really what I love about the Searforth, the design. It just so happens to also be a relatively affordable watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If somebody offered their triumph for an even trade for my pastel, id probably take them up on that offer.



LinuxJonCB said:


> I really really wish WUS would ban these sort of posts. It's one thing to flip watches on here, even if you're doing it for a living. It's another to basically be a ticket scalper.


On what basis? As far as I know it's not against Halios policy to buy their watches and resell for profit.


----------



## Essthetix (Feb 24, 2016)

^Agree! It takes two to tango. If there aren't buyers at that price ($1,300), the seller's just wasting his time. I'll be the first to admit that I've paid quite a bit more than that for a second-hand GMT (for a few, actually). 

Was I happy to get "ripped off"? Indeed, I was! It's all about supply and demand and the scarcity of Seaforth GMT's makes it worth it (for me).

On another note: No, I'm not trading my Pastel for a Triumph. Well... unless I can sell the Triumph to buy the Pastel back, along with a new Ginault bracelet to go with it


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

LinuxJonCB said:


> I really really wish WUS would ban these sort of posts. It's one thing to flip watches on here, even if you're doing it for a living. It's another to basically be a ticket scalper.


Don't like it? Don't buy it.

It's not like the seller is holding a gun to the buyer to make him cough up his coin. He is freely purchasing on the open market.


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

$1300 seems like a good deal for the seller.
I must say it is enticing even though I like the watch.

Sent from my MI MAX 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Got my series 3 pastel today and swap over my tropic strap.

This week is my Blackbird rotation week so unlikely the seaforth will seeing wrist time until next week










Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

This canvas strap from Halios pairs really well with the orange, I think!









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

Not sure which one I prefer more...Nimbus Grey or Abyss Blue 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrivera117 (Oct 20, 2017)

Essthetix said:


> Flashback Sundays.
> 
> Bringin' it back to the Old Skool. Series I. Complete Set: Gloss Black, Sunburst Blue, Pastel Blue, Gilt.
> 
> ...


Hell of a collection you got there.


----------



## rrivera117 (Oct 20, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Didn't know about it. I hang around here often and never heard a word.


Yeah I was also late to the game. Luckily I was able to grab a cancelled pre-order.


----------



## rrivera117 (Oct 20, 2017)

bdkaye12 said:


> Anyone have any recommendations for a light blue rubber strap that would look good with the sunburst grey w/ dive bezel?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


+1 on this. I got a grey perlon coming but would like to see other color straps that might go well the sunburst grey.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

A leather strap changed the vibe of SB grey and made it a bit more formal IMHO









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Damn I love this thing


----------



## bigred7078 (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Late night experiment.


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

mtb2104 said:


> Late night experiment.


Looks good, what bracelet is that?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Interesting experiment—I’ve seen most everything tried with the Seaforth, but that’s the first time I’ve seen a Sea/Speedmaster-style pairing. Looks pretty cool!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I really like the sunburst grey in sapphire. That one is visually interesting and pleasing. A definite winner.

EDIT: And I hope to see more pictures of it.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Still don't have a shipping notice for my 'burst grey although Jason said this weekend that I'll get one today.

Wearing the Pastel in the meantime...



















The canvas strap is a bit thinner than I was expecting but also more pliable. The leather lining is buttery soft, quite like it.

I don't like the rubber strap that came with it though, too thin for my taste.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Did your Pastel come with the grey canvas vs the light blue that most have been getting? I like this combo better than the light blue canvas and pastel. It looks great.



househalfman said:


>


IG: th3measure


----------



## dglsjhan (Jul 20, 2017)

Seaforth III #1 - AbyssBlue/SapphireDiver/NoDate - Pre-ordered Thursday, 3/18 and rec'd on Tuesday, 10/16.
Seaforth III #2 - PastelBlue/SapphireDiver/Date - Purchased Friday 10/19 and rec'd Monday, 10/22.

A long, though worthwhile, wait for #1. I love the watch and think it suits me - definitely a keeper. Can't wait to get the Ginault bracelet installed but am experimenting w/a couple straps in the meantime.

But during the wait for #1, I'd been admiring the PastelBlue version. And that to the point of sending a couple of emails to Jason hoping to pick up one on a canceled order. I hadn't yet received a reply for which I'm ok as I know he's been rather busy lately. But a PastelBlue came up in the Sales Corner here at WUS (via Watch Recon) on Friday for an excellent price. Generally I like to consider things a bit, sleep on it, get a feel for the credibility of the seller and, if possible, check references. In this case, it took about 10 minutes as I jumped on it. So it was mostly an impulse buy, at least a semi-impulse. But I knew I would have to act quickly at the price asked though I was still worried about a scam. My fears were unrealized as the seller shipped on Saturday and I received it a few minutes ago. Beautiful watch - still w/protective plastics. I can't remember waiting for the postman with more anticipation this morning. Since the AbyssBlue has a Sapphire Diver bezel I was hoping to find a SteelDiver bezel for this one, that or Fixed, just for a change of pace. Regarding date/no date I was ambivalent. The Abyss Blue is a NoDate but I rather liked the colored date dial on the PastelBlue. Regardless, when this one came up with a SapphireDiver bezel it was a no-brainer.

Now the dilemma is to decide which one to put the Ginault bracelet on. And I will likely be selling a couple of watches now - including my Oris Sixty-Five in 42mm/Blue dial. Couldn't be happier with dual Seaforths. And my apologies to those yet to receive their pre-ordered Seaforth - hang on as it's worth the wait. Jason posted in Instragram last night that shipping should be completed by the end of this week.

Finally, thanks to WatchUSeek and especially the seller for not selling at ridiculously inflated prices. There are still some good guys out there. As for me, I'm holding onto both.


----------



## QuanDangle (Sep 14, 2017)

dglsjhan said:


> Seaforth III #1 - AbyssBlue/SapphireDiver/NoDate - Pre-ordered Thursday, 3/18 and rec'd on Tuesday, 10/16.
> Seaforth III #2 - PastelBlue/SapphireDiver/NoDate - Purchased Friday 10/19 and rec'd Monday, 10/22.
> 
> A long, though worthwhile wait, for #1. I love the watch and think it suits me - definitely a keeper. Can't wait to get the Ginault bracelet installed but am experimenting w/a couple straps in the meantime.
> ...


Amazing pick up! This has me considering giving the unclaimed Seaforths a shot when the time comes on the Halios website.


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)

The Halios Seaforth seems to be a very nice watch.
I would have been happy to get one. But, as it was so difficult to buy a new one... I'm going to elsewhere...:roll:


----------



## dglsjhan (Jul 20, 2017)

The Gen III have just recently shipped - still shipping in fact. So the market is being flooded by flipper both here at WUS and eBay. Most listing are either AbyssBlue or PastelBlue. And some of the sellers are not gouging either. So there are opportunities out there.



volgofmr said:


> The Halios Seaforth seems to be a very nice watch.
> I would have been happy to get one. But, as it was so difficult to buy a new one... I'm going to elsewhere...:roll:


----------



## mngdew (Feb 19, 2018)

dglsjhan said:


> Seaforth III #1 - AbyssBlue/SapphireDiver/NoDate - Pre-ordered Thursday, 3/18 and rec'd on Tuesday, 10/16.
> Seaforth III #2 - PastelBlue/SapphireDiver/NoDate - Purchased Friday 10/19 and rec'd Monday, 10/22.
> 
> A long, though worthwhile, wait for #1. I love the watch and think it suits me - definitely a keeper. Can't wait to get the Ginault bracelet installed but am experimenting w/a couple straps in the meantime.
> ...


The dark sapphire bezel looks the best with the pastel blue dial.


----------



## bigred7078 (Oct 23, 2016)

Great morning out on the lake with my Seaforth.


----------



## dglsjhan (Jul 20, 2017)

Loving this:


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Rockin the pastel today with a Phenome Nato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

It finally happened boys... Jason must have been stalking me on this forum and finally decided to quell my torment  Sent at 5:30 EST


----------



## LinuxJonCB (Jul 12, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



DrFidget said:


> Seriously... how is this possible? I have been trying over the past year to pare down my collection and focus on two (dare I say one) special watches with some oomph. I was about to pull the trigger on one of the usual suspects--Rolex, Zenith, IWC, GO--and didn't think I would ever consider a microbrand with a Japanese movement.
> 
> Now all I want is a Seaforth bezel removal/replacement tool so that I will only have to buy 4 Seaforths instead of 14.
> 
> It is one of the best-looking watches I have seen, with what looks to be a level of finishing on par with some $10k watches. Who else is going to be refreshing Instagram like a madman over the next few weeks?


This will be my third Halios. I'm the original owner of my beloved Bluering, I (in a moment of stupidity) sold my Laguna, and now I'm waiting for my Seaforth.

Their styling is truly unique. The Bluering is different than any other diver I've owned. Still, I'd never say their fit/finish is that of a $10k watch. It's right on par with something like Oris though, which is a feat all by itself.


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

kimsetpee said:


> It finally happened boys... Jason must have been stalking me on this forum and finally decided to quell my torment  Sent at 5:30 EST
> 
> View attachment 13581047


I look forward to the pics 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Delivery tomorrow for my first ever Halios...I've never seen one IRL....will post pics of my grey sunburst sapphire bezel tomorrow

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Sunburst grey 12 hr on a supreme gunmetal NATO 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

kimsetpee said:


> It finally happened boys... Jason must have been stalking me on this forum and finally decided to quell my torment  Sent at 5:30 EST
> 
> View attachment 13581047


Still waiting here


----------



## dosei (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

He's a comparison shot of the lume between series 2 and 3 I took last night.

The C3 definitely glows brighter to start off but fades quicker so ends up the same brightness as the BGW9.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Finally got my DHL notification. Arriving tomorrow. 

It's been a long wait! Kudos to Jason.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Seaforthmaster


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

trf2271 said:


> Sunburst grey 12 hr on a supreme gunmetal NATO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How big is your wrist?


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

kimsetpee said:


> How big is your wrist?


Around 7.25"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

trf2271 said:


> Around 7.25"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Okay. Hoping this doesn't look like a tennis ball on my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Essthetix (Feb 24, 2016)

EA-Sport said:


> A leather strap changed the vibe of SB grey and made it a bit more formal IMHO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, that looks good. Where can I cop that sweater?!


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

kimsetpee said:


> Okay. Hoping this doesn't look like a tennis ball on my 6.5" wrist.


Hopefully not. Lug to lug is manageable 47 and they hug the wrist nicely. The angle in my picture might make it look a little bigger than it is in person.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

kimsetpee said:


> Okay. Hoping this doesn't look like a tennis ball on my 6.5" wrist.


I have a 6.5 inch wrist and I owned 2 Seaforths precisely because they fit so well on my wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

kimsetpee said:


> Okay. Hoping this doesn't look like a tennis ball on my 6.5" wrist.












Here is a photo for you..

I am a 6.5 inch wrist as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

kdtri1 said:


> Here is a photo for you..
> 
> I am a 6.5 inch wrist as well
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't help but feel my wrist is smaller than yours. I hope I measured correctly. I started at the 0" on the tape measure but if I were to start at the beginning of the blank piece it would come out to 5.75" - Oh well, I'll know by tomorrow I suppose.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Essthetix said:


> Damn, that looks good. Where can I cop that sweater?!


 Under Armour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

kimsetpee said:


> Can't help but feel my wrist is smaller than yours. I hope I measured correctly. I started at the 0" on the tape measure but if I were to start at the beginning of the blank piece it would come out to 5.75" - Oh well, I'll know by tomorrow I suppose.
> 
> View attachment 13581437


Hmm I think you should be ok.

Must be the photo... My wrist looks a lot slimmer in person.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Essthetix (Feb 24, 2016)

When you meant to rock your Sub, but then you grab your Seaforth and decide NAHHH...


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

Essthetix said:


> When you meant to rock your Sub, but then you grab your Seaforth and decide NAHHH...


Can't help but feel the steel bracelet adds too much of a bland/redundant steel look on the SS and fixed variants.

I think a black/colour matching sapphire bezel adds a good contrast to the bracelets.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigred7078 (Oct 23, 2016)

Does anyone with the abyss blue/sapphire bezel have a picture of it on a bracelet? Preferably the Ginault? I feel like I’ve seen the bracelet on every version but this one. Thanks!


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

bigred7078 said:


> Does anyone with the abyss blue/sapphire bezel have a picture of it on a bracelet? Preferably the Ginault? I feel like I've seen the bracelet on every version but this one. Thanks!




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

kimsetpee said:


> Can't help but feel the steel bracelet adds too much of a bland/redundant steel look on the SS and fixed variants.


I'd tend to agree but there's a guy here selling his 'burst grey fixie on bracelet and it looks sensational imo. My 12-hr arrives tomorrow, now that would probably be too steely but let's see.


----------



## bigred7078 (Oct 23, 2016)

trf2271 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was quick and it looks perfect! Thanks for the help!!! Of course now that you post this, I definitely recall seeing a picture of it on your insta haha.


----------



## DoYouHaveTheTime? (Oct 23, 2018)

trf2271 said:


> bigred7078 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone with the abyss blue/sapphire bezel have a picture of it on a bracelet? Preferably the Ginault? I feel like I've seen the bracelet on every version but this one. Thanks!
> ...





bigred7078 said:


> trf2271 said:
> 
> 
> > Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...


How is the fit on your wrist?

Do you feel like the bracelet was manufactured and assembled to be lasting?

Lastly, did you purchase direct through Ginault?

Just want an actual owners experience.. have you had the bracelet long?


----------



## ranonranonarat (Oct 11, 2011)

somewhere in the distant 2019 in the ginault office.

"hey guys gather round. we're going to look at the sales figures for 2018."

"holy ...., we sold 5000% more bracelets than watches in 2018!"


----------



## Essthetix (Feb 24, 2016)

ranonranonarat said:


> somewhere in the distant 2019 in the ginault office.
> 
> "hey guys gather round. we're going to look at the sales figures for 2018."
> 
> "holy ...., we sold 5000% more bracelets than watches in 2018!"


LOLOLOL, forrealZ!!!


----------



## Essthetix (Feb 24, 2016)

Guys... Seaforth or Sinn 556i?

People on this thread need to get a clue: https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/first-decent-watch-sinn-556i-halios-seaforth-4306066-7.html


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

kimsetpee said:


> Okay. Hoping this doesn't look like a tennis ball on my 6.5" wrist.


You'll be fine, mine is 6.75"


----------



## yankeeblues (Apr 1, 2016)

Double Post


----------



## yankeeblues (Apr 1, 2016)

Now THAT is cool. I have the same Bond bracelet on my SMP and love it. Looks great on that Seaforth! I am not a big fan of the bright or pastel dials but this one is awesome.



mtb2104 said:


> Seaforthmaster


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

DoYouHaveTheTime? said:


> How is the fit on your wrist?
> 
> Do you feel like the bracelet was manufactured and assembled to be lasting?
> 
> ...


I didn't have that one long, but I wore a Ginault daily for 6+ months exclusively on the bracelet and it held up very well. Higher quality than the typical microbrand bracelet and the glidelock is a nice feature. It's not the smoothest action, but it works. I didn't wear it on the Seaforth for long because the springbars didn't seat properly without a little manipulation. It doesn't seem like everyone had this issue though. The stress of the springbars made me uncomfortable wearing it a full day because I didn't want one to fail and drop the watch. It wasn't a manufacturing problem with Ginault because they snapped right back into the Ocean Rover with no issue. It was an earlier model, so it's possible the position of the lug holes has changed slightly which is why it's no longer an issue for some. That's just me speculating though. If you have the cash I say go for it. You definitely won't be disappointed with the quality of the bracelet, just make sure the springbars seat properly.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Question for you all with the sunburst grey dials. 

Is the Seaforth text and outer indices markers the same pastel blue as on the pastel blue face model? Or is it more of a seafoam green? Or is it a baby blue, sky blue??

Thanks.


----------



## rrivera117 (Oct 20, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Question for you all with the sunburst grey dials.
> 
> Is the Seaforth text and outer indices markers the same pastel blue as on the pastel blue face model? Or is it more of a seafoam green? Or is it a baby blue, sky blue??
> 
> Thanks.


I think its the same pastel blue (baby or sky blue). Check my older post, I have a photo of my grey sunburst fixie.


----------



## QuanDangle (Sep 14, 2017)

kdtri1 said:


> He's a comparison shot of the lume between series 2 and 3 I took last night.
> 
> The C3 definitely glows brighter to start off but fades quicker so ends up the same brightness as the BGW9.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great comparison!


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

rrivera117 said:


> I think its the same pastel blue (baby or sky blue). Check my older post, I have a photo of my grey sunburst fixie.


Yeah I saw that and have been studying a few others. Maybe it's my old eyes but I can't tell exactly and specifically whether that blue will look good with other blues that might not be an exact match.


----------



## QuanDangle (Sep 14, 2017)

kimsetpee said:


> Okay. Hoping this doesn't look like a tennis ball on my 6.5" wrist.


I have a 6.75" flat wrist and it sits/looks waaaay better in (or "on", depending on how extensive your range of humor takes you) the flesh. Every pic I've tried to take, it looks slightly big.


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Received 10/22. Longest I ever waited for a watch lol.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## QuanDangle (Sep 14, 2017)

jam karet said:


> Received 10/22. Longest I ever waited for a watch lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can never get tired of that pastel/brown combo! What strap is that?


----------



## rrivera117 (Oct 20, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Yeah I saw that and have been studying a few others. Maybe it's my old eyes but I can't tell exactly and specifically whether that blue will look good with other blues that might not be an exact match.


I'm kinda in the same boat. I'm having a hard time envisioning anything but a grey colored strap on the grey sunburst, I think this is where Amazon's free return policy will come in handy LOL.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Very happy I went with the grey fixed bezel. They look and feel like two completely different (yet great in their own ways) watches. 








Tried the bracelet from my pastel on the grey and decided I'll likely keep the grey on straps so the extra Ginault bracelet I never used is going to have to find a new home.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Congratulations everyone on the all the new arrivals!

Nothing like a fresh long awaited Seaforth 

They age well too...


----------



## QuanDangle (Sep 14, 2017)

mplsabdullah said:


> Very happy I went with the grey fixed bezel. They look and feel like two completely different (yet great in their own ways) watches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No issues with fitment on the sunburst grey fixie? Also, looking to sell that extra bracelet?


----------



## rrivera117 (Oct 20, 2017)

mplsabdullah said:


> Very happy I went with the grey fixed bezel. They look and feel like two completely different (yet great in their own ways) watches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhhhhhh, nice grey leather on the fixie. Where from?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

QuanDangle said:


> No issues with fitment on the sunburst grey fixie? Also, looking to sell that extra bracelet?


Takes some finessing to get the the spring bars in the holes on both of my Seaforths.

Yes the second unused bracelet I have is for sale now


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

rrivera117 said:


> Ohhhhhhh, nice grey leather on the fixie. Where from?


That's a Colareb Venezia strap.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

rrivera117 said:


> I'm kinda in the same boat. I'm having a hard time envisioning anything but a grey colored strap on the grey sunburst, I think this is where Amazon's free return policy will come in handy LOL.


I was selling my CW to start saving for a blue or grey Aqua Terra, but then I found these fixed bezel Seaforths and they seem like a very nice alternative.



mplsabdullah said:


> Very happy I went with the grey fixed bezel. They look and feel like two completely different (yet great in their own ways) watches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, the grey dial with fixed bezel AND bracelet might be a bit too neutral and grey all in one package.


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

Can someone do a video on how to fill the spring bars with an empty Q Tip to fit the ginault? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

kimsetpee said:


> Can someone do a video on how to fill the spring bars with an empty Q Tip to fit the ginault?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


That trick is used for normal spring bars to be used with bracelets or straps that have a fatter then normal hole like Seiko uses on their divers. They use fatter then normal spring bars for those. You can then take a plastic q-tip that uses a hollow tube. Cut the tube to size and put the spring bar inside. This will make it so the normal size spring bar is not wobbling inside of the fat holed endlinks of those type of bracelets or straps. I'll try to check when I get home if this is needed for the Ginault bracelet. I used the spring bars that came with my Ginault and I am not sure if they are any different then other spring bars.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Busy day, still fit a strap change in though  I think it looks better on the black than the grey. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

QuanDangle said:


> I can never get tired of that pastel/brown combo! What strap is that?


Thanks! Its a whiskey barenia from B&R Bands.


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

Love that dome.


----------



## dglsjhan (Jul 20, 2017)

To Bigred, or another forum member - I'm curious as to any information on this strap.

I purchased a Ginault bracelet soon after the pre-order of a AbyssBlue/SapphireDiver with the intent of using it on that watch. I threw myself a curve ball when I bought another Seaforth - this time a PastelBlue/SapphireDiver. So now I have two options for the Ginault. I decided to go with my original plan so now am looking for other strap options for the PastelBlue. The Barton Elite Silicone I purchased in Navy Blue seems a little light colored for the AbyssBlue and probably a little dark for the PastelBlue. I do like the OEM strap on the Pastel but usually wear the OEM straps. So I'm looking for other options and think this one posted by Bigred could be a good option for the Pastel too.

Thanks all.



bigred7078 said:


> View attachment 13580021


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

Speaking of Barton straps. 

Anyone try a Navy Barton Canvass with the Abyss?

Thanks!


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

kimsetpee said:


> View attachment 13583255


----------



## QuanDangle (Sep 14, 2017)

kimsetpee said:


> View attachment 13583255


Please make sure you're near carpet so that when you pass out from excitement, you mitigate some of the injury.


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

Did you roll out the red carpet for him?



kimsetpee said:


> View attachment 13583255


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Got my shipping notice today! Pastel w 12hr stainless bezel


----------



## dglsjhan (Jul 20, 2017)

steinercat said:


> Speaking of Barton straps.
> 
> Anyone try a Navy Barton Canvass with the Abyss?
> 
> Thanks!


Not yet but think I'm going to order one - maybe today. I've got a couple of the Barton Canvas straps and like them. My AbyssBlue will end up on the Ginault bracelet but experimenting a bit for now. But I am looking for something for a PastelBlue I just picked up on a semi-impulse buy. Hopefully the Barton Canvas in Navy Blue will work w/one or both. The Barton Elite Silicone in Navy Blue is more of a royal blue and doesn't seem to work w/either.

I just put a Barton Canvas in black on the AbyssBlue and moved the Elite Silicone over to the PastelBlue. The black looks ok on the Abyss though blue would be, I think, better especially if a dark navy. The Elite in Navy looks sort of ok on the Pastel though either lighter or darker would be, I think, better.


----------



## TitaniumC4Bacon (Oct 2, 2017)

Little bit dusty but I hope you guys like the photos! I initially went with the pastel and sapphire but I ended up switching to a grey on grey which I don't regret at all though I wish I had the funds for a pastel with 12 hour bezel as well. The dome is nowhere near as pronounced as I initially thought based on all the side profiles I've seen which made me love the watch so much more.


----------



## rrivera117 (Oct 20, 2017)

TitaniumC4Bacon said:


> View attachment 13583555
> View attachment 13583557
> 
> 
> Little bit dusty but I hope you guys like the photos! I initially went with the pastel and sapphire but I ended up switching to a grey on grey which I don't regret at all though I wish I had the funds for a pastel with 12 hour bezel as well. The dome is nowhere near as pronounced as I initially thought based on all the side profiles I've seen which made me love the watch so much more.


Great Pics. On another note, does the date bleed bother you at all, mine suffers from the same. It's not a major issue to me but I wonder if this is something that will eventually be able to get sent in for servicing.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Zinzan said:


> View attachment 13583311


The guy in the photo looks like the actor Jesse Plemons from the tv series Friday Night Lights and the movie Battleship.:think:


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

Relo60 said:


> The guy in the photo looks like the actor Jesse Plemons from the tv series Friday Night Lights and the movie Battleship.:think:


I was thinking no way that looks way more like Meth Damon from Breaking Bad, but then I realized he's the actor in that series too.


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

yeah I gave the DHL guy a nice cold powerade on this nice 40 degree day with a bag of pretzels. Then I swiped that box out of his hands like he was holding the $1.6 billion lotto ticket.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Pastel fixie arrived today! A little disturbing that DHL delivered without a signature when I did not authorize that. Oh well nothing bad happened so no need to dwell on it.

While I don't care for the color of the leather pouch, I really like the pouch itself and will find it useful. Anyone want to trade colors?

Both provided straps are great. I think other colors that would compliment the Pastel nicely would be the dark blue canvas from the Abyss Blue and the grey canvas from the Sunburst Grey variants. I'll test out other straps in my collection on the Pastel to see what else will work.

Congrats to everyone .. new SF owners and repeat owners. Enjoy some quick pics.


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

kimsetpee said:


> yeah I gave the DHL guy a nice cold powerade on this nice 40 degree day with a bag of pretzels. Then I swiped that box out of his hands like he was holding the $1.6 billion lotto ticket.


Pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Just got mine too. I'm not a real fan of the pouch, but I guess it is fine. I was thinking that it would likely be too small and I would be flipping it. I still might, but it is certainly a nice watch and I want to wear it at least a few times.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

DHL delivered. Very happy with this. This puts the _dress_ in diver.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Nimbus, there is just something about the case and the design that just feel perfect.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

QuanDangle said:


> I have a 6.75" flat wrist and it sits/looks waaaay better in (or "on", depending on how extensive your range of humor takes you) the flesh. Every pic I've tried to take, it looks slightly big.


Yes totally agree. 
Watches always look bigger on my wrist in photos.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

Anyone know where I can buy the perfect fitting spring bar for the Ginault 94350? The spring bar my seaforth came with seems wobbly inside the cylinder opening and doesn't fully fill.


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

JLS36 said:


> Nimbus, there is just something about the case and the design that just feel perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!

If you're ever gonna sell this....I'm your guy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I just received my pastel today (which my wife promptly absconded from me). Has anyone else had an issue with a really loud/wobbly rotor? For a 2824 this one sounds more like a 9015 or 7750.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

JLS36 said:


> Nimbus, there is just something about the case and the design that just feel perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also love how the color of the Seaforth text against the subtle grey dial really pops.


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

I am still patiently waiting for email to say mine on its way but this thread is killing me with all these great pictures 👍


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Got mine today. Very very nice...I'll take better pics under better lighting tomorrow...and the Ginault bracelet fits fine...no rattle...maybe I got lucky?










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## dglsjhan (Jul 20, 2017)

kimsetpee said:


> yeah I gave the DHL guy a nice cold powerade on this nice 40 degree day with a bag of pretzels. Then I swiped that box out of his hands like he was holding the $1.6 billion lotto ticket.


Photos - need photos


----------



## TitaniumC4Bacon (Oct 2, 2017)

rrivera117 said:


> Great Pics. On another note, does the date bleed bother you at all, mine suffers from the same. It's not a major issue to me but I wonder if this is something that will eventually be able to get sent in for servicing.


Thanks!

I have the date-peeking issue that's more notable in the second pic as well as the uneven 12 PM indices that are more notable in the first pic but they don't really bother me. Honestly, I had read about those issues in the days before I got my watch so I thought they _would_ bother me but I ended up being okay with them as soon as I got the watch. Aside from those minor flaws, the watch itself is amazingly beautiful which instantly killed any of my apprehensiveness.

With that being said, it's more of a personal choice to not get bothered by the small details but I understand that many people would like to see something more for the price that they paid. That's absolutely fine; it's your money and you should get the value you believe you deserve. For me, it's not worth the effort of being unhappy about it because I don't even notice those flaws unless I _really_ stare at those two spots. Even knowing about those two issues, I still wish I got a pastel with either of the steel bezels lol. That blue lume is just so lovely. Here's hoping there'll be one available in the coming year!


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Gen 1 Green Glow


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

Spunwell said:


> Has anyone else had an issue with a really loud/wobbly rotor? For a 2824 this one sounds more like a 9015 or 7750.


Yes, it sounds almost like a light metal-on-metal grating when the rotor swings around. Is that normal?

I also have the date bleed, so I'm thinking that's 2 strikes...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Spunwell said:


> I just received my pastel today (which my wife promptly absconded from me). Has anyone else had an issue with a really loud/wobbly rotor? For a 2824 this one sounds more like a 9015 or 7750.


I think it's normal. I had a couple from series 2 and now a series 3 and the rotor noise is louder than other 2824's I've had in the past. Jason said that it has to do with the thickness of the caseback if I remember correctly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Essthetix (Feb 24, 2016)

I've never flipped a Seaforth (though I've been the flipee on many occassions). But seriously, who cares if someone's trying to sell for profit? If you don't like it, don't buy it. Jeeze.

Are prices coming down? What do you think? https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/prices-coming-down-halios-seaforth-4815477.html


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I concur all the things that make the watch good are subtle and simple.


thejollywatcher said:


> I also love how the color of the Seaforth text against the subtle grey dial really pops.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I did the sunburst grey and sapphire a lot.


Mil6161 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

BStu185 said:


> Yes, it sounds almost like a light metal-on-metal grating when the rotor swings around. Is that normal?
> 
> I also have the date bleed, so I'm thinking that's 2 strikes...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


No I wouldn't say a metal on metal sound, just a wobbly rotor sound. I've owned many of the most common automatic movements, the Miyota 9015 and Valjoux 7750 are known for this sound. ETA's 2824 usually is not no matter the grade.....that's why to me this is odd?


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

trf2271 said:


> I think it's normal. I had a couple from series 2 and now a series 3 and the rotor noise is louder than other 2824's I've had in the past. Jason said that it has to do with the thickness of the caseback if I remember correctly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmmm...that's interesting, I'm not on instagram or any other social media so probably missed this on account. Still seems odd though, I've owned plenty of micros and major brands using the same movement and never had this issue. To be frank, I sold my gen. II with the 9015 because of this issue. As soon as I saw the III's had a 2824 I jumped on it.


----------



## TitaniumC4Bacon (Oct 2, 2017)

Essthetix said:


> I've never flipped a Seaforth (though I've been the flipee on many occassions). But seriously, who cares if someone's trying to sell for profit? If you don't like it, don't buy it. Jeeze.
> 
> Are prices coming down? What do you think? https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/prices-coming-down-halios-seaforth-4815477.html


Absolutely agree! If I have something that I want to sell for a certain price, I can choose to make that price as high or as low as I want, it's my property. If I have something that people are willing to pay more for and no one else can supply it, I don't really have much incentive to sell it for lower. I mean, I can do it out of the goodness of my heart but don't forget that we're also talking about a luxury item, not a life necessity such as food or water but that's an entirely different story. And before anyone comments about how a $700 watch isn't even close to being high-end, let's also not forget that a $10 casio can function just as well if not better at telling time.


----------



## Essthetix (Feb 24, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



DrFidget said:


> Seriously... how is this possible? I have been trying over the past year to pare down my collection and focus on two (dare I say one) special watches with some oomph. I was about to pull the trigger on one of the usual suspects--Rolex, Zenith, IWC, GO--and didn't think I would ever consider a microbrand with a Japanese movement.
> 
> Now all I want is a Seaforth bezel removal/replacement tool so that I will only have to buy 4 Seaforths instead of 14.
> 
> It is one of the best-looking watches I have seen, with what looks to be a level of finishing on par with some $10k watches. Who else is going to be refreshing Instagram like a madman over the next few weeks?


"Seaforth bezel removal/replacement tool." If only it was this easy... sigh...


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Finally... it's here!!










TBH not connecting with the watch right now. Maybe it's the strap or the long wait. I'm thinking I could've ordered a different combo which was more in line with my preferences regarding a watch.

Anyways happy that the wait is over. Cheers!


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

Ask and you shall receive.

Honestly there's already like a ton of 12-HR pasties on this thread and i'm no boatswain :think:


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Essthetix said:


> "Seaforth bezel removal/replacement tool." If only it was this easy... sigh...
> 
> View attachment 13584157


Wow! What a collection!


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

Damn! Wish I knew what a glidelock was on the Ginault before i started removing links.

Also, feeling like I bought my watch second hand when US customs and border protection decides to open up my package and reseals it with their tape :-(


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

Ossamanity said:


> Finally... it's here!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try it on the black rubber strap it came with, or maybe just any black strap in general. The monochromatic look really elevates it imo.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Essthetix said:


> "Seaforth bezel removal/replacement tool." If only it was this easy... sigh...
> 
> View attachment 13584157


Seaforth Mania!

Yeah the 12-hr 'burst Grey on bracelet is definitely too steely. I still dig it though...










I definitely made the right call to switch my choice from abyss to grey, though I (sort of) wish I got a sapphire bezel instead.

My pastel was an impulse buy (from the FS subforum) but I might actually keep it with the grey. They're different enough to warrant keeping both, I think. I might even try my luck with an abyss/sapphire.


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

Erika's MN Sahara works well with pastel blue IMO. My only regret is, I wish I did not accent it with the blue cross stitching. Completely ruins the whole look. Huge mistake.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)

rrivera117 said:


> I'm kinda in the same boat. I'm having a hard time envisioning anything but a grey colored strap on the grey sunburst, I think this is where Amazon's free return policy will come in handy LOL.


I presume you've seen my dark burgundy pic here, I think that a deep burgundy or dark reddish brown would be fine on it. Black as well, I've been considering a sort of deep charcoal (basically black though) suede strap for my SBG as well. I have a khaki coloured strap coming as well that I have high hopes for. A lot of grey straps I actually think don't do the SBG justice. All of this was primarily with leather in mind but by next summer I plan on picking up a black 2pc Eulit Palma perlon strap for it as well. I mean I'm not saying that this is the easiest dial to match straps to, but I do think there is more for choice out there than you might think. Heck part of me even wants to buy this blue strap for it but I know that I personally couldn't pull it off.



Spunwell said:


> No I wouldn't say a metal on metal sound, just a wobbly rotor sound. I've owned many of the most common automatic movements, the Miyota 9015 and Valjoux 7750 are known for this sound. ETA's 2824 usually is not no matter the grade.....that's why to me this is odd?


I really think that it's just the shallow caseback. This is the loudest 2824 I've had as well, and by all accounts even the gen 1 90S5 models were louder than 9015's in other divers, comparable with the much thinner dress watches that use that movement. I would describe the winding where there is certainly some positive feedback or whatever when winding it but it's nowhere near the sort of actual wobble that my hammy with 7753 has, although like you said the 775x series was build around that imbalance.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Never expect myself to enjoy an orange dial watch so much.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Essthetix said:


> "Seaforth bezel removal/replacement tool." If only it was this easy... sigh...
> 
> View attachment 13584157


Its 14 Seaforths and not a single dlc.

You can wear a different sesforth every day of the week for two weeks and not wear the same watch a single time.

I imagine a co worker saying „nice watch! New?" - „ah no, it's just my old seaforth"

Quite the collection...congrats. I guess 

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

househalfman said:


> I definitely made the right call to switch my choice from abyss to grey, though I (sort of) wish I got a sapphire bezel instead.


Yeah....I'm thinking the same now also.

I love my Abyss, but there's something about that Sunburst Grey that's compelling me.

Anyone wanna trade a Sunburst Grey, fixed, no date? PM me.


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

It will stay on mesh for a bit...









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Good morning everyone









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Essthetix (Feb 24, 2016)

Mil6161 said:


> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Hot DAMN... Sunburst Grey with Sapphire on Ginault looks KILLER!!!


----------



## Essthetix (Feb 24, 2016)

Mil6161 said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best of the BEST!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Mil6161 said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats man. That looks awesome

Here some Fall action from yesterday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Essthetix (Feb 24, 2016)

^Yellow Fixie is a very rare bird. Nice!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Very hard to catch how this looks on real life.








Looks so much better then my pics capture.


----------



## aqibyaseen (Aug 26, 2018)

How durable is DLC? How likely is it to scratch/ show bare metal underneath?


----------



## Wild5au (Oct 16, 2018)

At least they didn't do a full body cavity search on your new baby. Congrats on finally getting it. I was silently rooting for you for weeks! ?



kimsetpee said:


> Damn! Wish I knew what a glidelock was on the Ginault before i started removing links.
> 
> Also, feeling like I bought my watch second hand when US customs and border protection decides to open up my package and reseals it with their tape


----------



## dglsjhan (Jul 20, 2017)

mtb2104 said:


> Never expect myself to enjoy an orange dial watch so much.


One of if not the best looking orange dial watches I've seen.
I don't think I can justify 3 Seaforths though


----------



## dglsjhan (Jul 20, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up - I'll be more careful when installing mine.



kimsetpee said:


> Damn! Wish I knew what a glidelock was on the Ginault before i started removing links.
> 
> Also, feeling like I bought my watch second hand when US customs and border protection decides to open up my package and reseals it with their tape :-(


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

I hope in a future version the DLC version comes with a sapphire divers bezel option. I'd buy one in a second

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

A couple of sunburst grey dials hanging out 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

trf2271 said:


> A couple of sunburst grey dials hanging out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beauty!

And great strap pairing


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

For my post #2222 I decided to wear 2 Seaforths


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

TheJubs said:


> Try it on the black rubber strap it came with, or maybe just any black strap in general. The monochromatic look really elevates it imo.


Ok I take back what I said last night. I have started connecting to watch now after wearing it out today for the first time.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Beauty!
> 
> And great strap pairing


Thanks bro!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAZ2301 (Mar 22, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



Essthetix said:


> "Seaforth bezel removal/replacement tool." If only it was this easy... sigh...
> 
> View attachment 13584157


I think I can see my old Seaforth in there...lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Mil6161 said:


> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Wait, did your SB grey come with grey pouch? My SB grey came with pastel blue pouch. I think it makes sense that the pouch should match the watch but is it possible that it's random?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

EA-Sport said:


> Wait, did your SB grey come with grey pouch? My SB grey came with pastel blue pouch. I think it makes sense that the pouch should match the watch but is it possible that it's random?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Grey pouch for me too


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Enjoying my blue torchlight


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

A few observations on this Halios pre-order, after seeing most of the watches have been delivered:

The watches look great - None of the color combinations are misses. Jason has a good eye for what will work--dial and dial text, hand and marker surrounds, and straps. Something for everyone.
DLC is definitely a less versatile case than the stainless steel, but I'm digging it. It definitely fills a different role in my watch rotation.
Delays are to be expected - With a microbrand, especially a one-man show, these have to be expected. I was really only a little annoyed at the last one, caused by pouch delays, when the pouches were chosen over the previous watch box (nanuk nano) to avoid delays. But it happens--the backup plan doesn't go according to plan.
Pouches are fine, for the most part, and people can apparently buy the old nanuk nano case online pretty cheap if they really want one.
Would have been nice if the pouches matched the watches when obvious (pastel blue with pastel blue, grey with SBG and dark DLC variants, etc). But it appears they were chosen randomly, or maybe the numbers didn't match up and Jason had to abandon color-matching the pouches? Not a big deal.
Communication on delays was OK. Not great, but OK. Helped to be on this forum, where posters kept us up-to-date on his blog and Instagram updates.
It was a shame that the delta between first shipment and last shipment(s) was so great. But again, to be expected with a one-man operation handling final QA and packaging.
Some owners are experiencing a little bit of date bleed (the edge of tomorrow's date can be seen at the top-right corner of the date window). That's unfortunate. I haven't experienced it on my watch, but it seems if the date wheel goes out of alignment a fraction of a degree, it could happen. I'd probably be okay with it if it's only visible at certain extreme angles.
Some owners have misalignment of the 12-hour double markers. Apparently, this has occurred in previous Halios watches, too, though I wasn't aware of it until recently. Some of the examples I've seen posted here are pretty small misalignments that I guess I'd just accept, but honestly, there are a couple examples posted that I would not be okay with if I were the owner. But I'm sure (based on CS reputation) Jason would take care of it.
The rotor noise is louder than I expected. I didn't notice it the first day, I guess just because of the ambient noise around me, but it is noticeable at quieter times. Some don't mind it, but I'll be honest that it was one of the reasons I got rid of my Magrette Dual Time. The Miyota 9015 was louder than this, I think, but it also kinda had a cooler "feel" to it when it got a good spin going. Sorry, that last comment is hard to explain. Anyway, I guess it doesn't bother me too much, but wish it was a little quieter.

So, there are a few small things to nit-pick about with these Halios watches. The date windows, the 12-hour double marker alignment, the mismatched pouches, delays... some of these may or may not matter much to you, but they are worth noting. To me, anyway.

Overall, I'm satisfied with what I got. I wanted to check out a Halios. And I needed a new beater watch. And I have never had a DLC watch before. I like the look and the fit, so I'll hold onto it for a while.

P.S. Oh, and of the watch variants I didn't choose, I'd have to say the grey sapphire bezel is killer.


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> I just received my pastel today (which my wife promptly absconded from me). Has anyone else had an issue with a really loud/wobbly rotor? For a 2824 this one sounds more like a 9015 or 7750.


Spunwell, are you going to make it to Bill's Atlanta GTG this Saturday?


----------



## Juweinat (Aug 4, 2018)

Relo60 said:


> Arrived finally, Abyss Blue,Sapphire bezel.
> 
> Bezel is aligned and tight when turned. Height and diameter and lug to lug fits perfectly on my 6.5" wrist. Might have to changed the strap to the rubber it came with as I am at the last hole. The rubber strap is excellent. The kind you would expect from a RubberB or a Zealande strap.
> 
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Zinzan said:


> Spunwell, are you going to make it to Bill's Atlanta GTG this Saturday?


Yes sir, I plan on being there.


----------



## breigue (Dec 16, 2013)

Did everybody with the order numbers below 39xx receive their orders or the DHL tracking numbers? 

My order is 38xx and I am still waiting for mine


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> Yes sir, I plan on being there.


Cool. I plan to drop by. We can compare rotor noise.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Zinzan said:


> Cool. I plan to drop by. We can compare rotor noise.


Haha...sounds great, I'll see you then


----------



## mngdew (Feb 19, 2018)

breigue said:


> Did everybody with the order numbers below 39xx receive their orders or the DHL tracking numbers?
> 
> My order is 38xx and I am still waiting for mine


3680 here. Got mine last Thursday.


----------



## breigue (Dec 16, 2013)

mngdew said:


> 3680 here. Got mine last Thursday.


Thanks. I should drop an email to Jason to check if he has tracking number for me.


----------



## LinuxJonCB (Jul 12, 2018)

People with tracking - how long after shipping did you receive it? 

Curious if I'm in California and he ships this week how quickly they might get here. It has to clear Canadian customs, right?


----------



## dglsjhan (Jul 20, 2017)

The Barton Canvas Navy Blue arrived today - thanks Amazon Prime.
It's very close to the same shade of blue as the AbyssBlue OEM strap.
I like it so far - not quite exactly what i'm looking for but much better than the Barton Elite Silicone Navy Blue.
Photo Left to Right: Barton Canvas Black, Halios OEM Black Rubber, Halios OEM w/AbyssBlue, Barton Canvas Navy Blue. Barton Elite Silicone Navy Blue, & Halios OEM w/PastelBlue


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

LinuxJonCB said:


> People with tracking - how long after shipping did you receive it?
> 
> Curious if I'm in California and he ships this week how quickly they might get here. It has to clear Canadian customs, right?


I received my notice just before 6pm on a Monday for next day delivery. But I live near a DHL center, so picked it up before lunch that Tuesday.


----------



## TitaniumC4Bacon (Oct 2, 2017)

EA-Sport said:


> Wait, did your SB grey come with grey pouch? My SB grey came with pastel blue pouch. I think it makes sense that the pouch should match the watch but is it possible that it's random?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





trf2271 said:


> Grey pouch for me too


Mine came with the blue. I actually like it more as it's a very pleasant color! I just got a bit confused when I kept seeing darker pouches from previous posts but I'm happy mine is different.


----------



## mngdew (Feb 19, 2018)

breigue said:


> Thanks. I should drop an email to Jason to check if he has tracking number for me.


Don't bother. He wouldn't reply.
I got my tracking 2 days before the delivery. It's was 3 days before the scheduled delivery, but DHL delivered 1 day earlier.


----------



## breigue (Dec 16, 2013)

mngdew said:


> Don't bother. He wouldn't reply.
> I got my tracking 2 days before the delivery. It's was 3 days before the scheduled delivery, but DHL delivered 1 day earlier.


Good to know. I just sent him the email before I saw your post. So it looked like I just have to patient a little longer.


----------



## mngdew (Feb 19, 2018)

I have a lume question for Seaforth 3. Isn't BGW9 blue? On mine (patel blue/sapphire), the lume looks closer to green than blue.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

LinuxJonCB said:


> People with tracking - how long after shipping did you receive it?
> 
> Curious if I'm in California and he ships this week how quickly they might get here. It has to clear Canadian customs, right?


Next day, mine shipped 10-22 I received it 10-23. I'm on the east coast.


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

mngdew said:


> I have a lume question for Seaforth 3. Isn't BGW9 blue? On mine (patel blue/sapphire), the lume looks closer to green than blue.


Yea should be blue.

I posted a comparison photo between series 2 and 3 lume a couple of days ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

mngdew said:


> I have a lume question for Seaforth 3. Isn't BGW9 blue? On mine (patel blue/sapphire), the lume looks closer to green than blue.


I'll have to agree. It definitely does look greener for me than blue...might be an optical illusion contrasting with the pastel blue background. Or maybe the X1 grade mixes some C3 into it for stronger strength... Or maybe the lume has a breaking in period where it will slowly illuminate blue after it receives consistent lume (i feel like I can see blue more the more I lume it). Or maybe i'm just crazy.


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

mngdew said:


> I have a lume question for Seaforth 3. Isn't BGW9 blue? On mine (patel blue/sapphire), the lume looks closer to green than blue.


Just in case you can't find the post.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dglsjhan (Jul 20, 2017)

Halios Seaforth III timekeeping accuracy - Has anyone tested the Gen III for timing accuracy or had a problem with accuracy so far?

I just got into watches about 1 1/2 years ago. When I started, I was interested in tracking accuracy. I do a fair amount of work w/spreadsheets so I designed one to track accuracy using the NIST atomic clock. I set up two tracking sheets - one for automatic/mechanical and one for quartz. For the mechanicals, I log in the variance on a daily basis and for the quartz on a weekly basis. It then converts the variance to a seconds per day (24 hour) value for both the difference since the prior log as well as the accumulated variance since the start. This may not be the most accurate method of testing, but it has proven useful. A few months ago, however, I pretty much of stopped doing this. But, since then, I've picked up a few new automatics including 2 Seaforths, an Oris Sixty-Five and a Frederique Constant Classics Index and thought I'd check the accuracy for the new models. So I dug out the spreadsheet and started a new one yesterday afternoon. The result today was both interesting and disturbing. The Oris is at +1.1spd, the FC at +3.4spd, the Abyss Blue at +19.7spd and the Pastel Blue at +7.8spd. The Oris was the pleasant surprise and is the best of all my automatics. The Frederique Constant is good and probably better than I had hoped for in an inexpensive watch. The Pastel Blue is in a somewhat acceptable range but only slightly better than my Orient Ray II. The Abyss Blue is, by far, the worst of all my automatics. I will admit, I expected much better from Halios w/the ETA movement. I know I'm only one day into this but I plan to continue for another 10 days or so to get better data.


----------



## mngdew (Feb 19, 2018)

kdtri1 said:


> Just in case you can't find the post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which one is 3? The left one? Mine looks more like the right one.


----------



## mngdew (Feb 19, 2018)

dglsjhan said:


> Halios Seaforth III timekeeping accuracy - Has anyone tested the Gen III for timing accuracy or had a problem with accuracy so far?
> 
> I just got into watches about 1 1/2 years ago. When I started, I was interested in tracking accuracy. I do a fair amount of work w/spreadsheets so I designed one to track accuracy using the NIST atomic clock. I set up two tracking sheets - one for automatic/mechanical and one for quartz. For the mechanicals, I log in the variance on a daily basis and for the quartz on a weekly basis. It then converts the variance to a seconds per day (24 hour) value for both the difference since the prior log as well as the accumulated variance since the start. This may not be the most accurate method of testing, but it has proven useful. A few months ago, however, I pretty much of stopped doing this. But, since then, I've picked up a few new automatics including 2 Seaforths, an Oris Sixty-Five and a Frederique Constant Classics Index and thought I'd check the accuracy for the new models. So I dug out the spreadsheet and started a new one yesterday afternoon. The result today was both interesting and disturbing. The Oris is at +1.1spd, the FC at +3.4spd, the Abyss Blue at +19.7spd and the Pastel Blue at +7.8spd. The Oris was the pleasant surprise and is the best of all my automatics. The Frederique Constant is good and probably better than I had hoped for in an inexpensive watch. The Pastel Blue is in a somewhat acceptable range but only slightly better than my Orient Ray II. The Abyss Blue is, by far, the worst of all my automatics. I will admit, I expected much better from Halios w/the ETA movement. I know I'm only one day into this but I plan to continue for another 10 days or so to get better data.


It's been a week since I received mine. Mine does about +10spd.


----------



## tkshk (Feb 13, 2017)

My Gen III Abyss fixie gains 2 sec/day. I understand +20spd is disappointing although it's within the specs. You might want to have the movement re-calibrated at a local watch shop? It's easy to do so on 2824.



dglsjhan said:


> Halios Seaforth III timekeeping accuracy - Has anyone tested the Gen III for timing accuracy or had a problem with accuracy so far?
> 
> I just got into watches about 1 1/2 years ago. When I started, I was interested in tracking accuracy. I do a fair amount of work w/spreadsheets so I designed one to track accuracy using the NIST atomic clock. I set up two tracking sheets - one for automatic/mechanical and one for quartz. For the mechanicals, I log in the variance on a daily basis and for the quartz on a weekly basis. It then converts the variance to a seconds per day (24 hour) value for both the difference since the prior log as well as the accumulated variance since the start. This may not be the most accurate method of testing, but it has proven useful. A few months ago, however, I pretty much of stopped doing this. But, since then, I've picked up a few new automatics including 2 Seaforths, an Oris Sixty-Five and a Frederique Constant Classics Index and thought I'd check the accuracy for the new models. So I dug out the spreadsheet and started a new one yesterday afternoon. The result today was both interesting and disturbing. The Oris is at +1.1spd, the FC at +3.4spd, the Abyss Blue at +19.7spd and the Pastel Blue at +7.8spd. The Oris was the pleasant surprise and is the best of all my automatics. The Frederique Constant is good and probably better than I had hoped for in an inexpensive watch. The Pastel Blue is in a somewhat acceptable range but only slightly better than my Orient Ray II. The Abyss Blue is, by far, the worst of all my automatics. I will admit, I expected much better from Halios w/the ETA movement. I know I'm only one day into this but I plan to continue for another 10 days or so to get better data.


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

mngdew said:


> Which one is 3? The left one? Mine looks more like the right one.


Yes. Left is series 3 and right is 2.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

mngdew said:


> It's been a week since I received mine. Mine does about +10spd.


Mine is similarly about +10spd, but have just been tracking the last day and a half. Will keep tracking it the next few days.


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

tkshk said:


> My Gen III Abyss fixie gains 2 sec/day. I understand +20spd is disappointing although it's within the specs. You might want to have the movement re-calibrated at a local watch shop? It's easy to do so on 2824.


Damn. Does that mean the ETA piece itself is faulty or is a simple recalibration the magic fix it needs to be within 1-2 spd tolerance? I know the Gen 3 has the modded ETA, so I wonder if that's the issue with these outlier SPD figures.

Also, how much does it normally cost for a watch shop to recalibrate an ETA? I'm fearful they might damage the dial or something happening..since we know how rare it is to get another Seaforth.


----------



## ChristoO (Dec 27, 2012)

Zinzan said:


> Mine is similarly about +10spd, but have just been tracking the last day and a half. Will keep tracking it the next few days.


Mine is nearly the same. Running +10 on the wrist for 16, on the nightstand for 8. I've read they can take some time to settle in. I'm ok with about +10, but would be disappointed if it was much worse.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Few more pics









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

It can take some time for brand new movement in a brand new watch to "settle in". I would not time it until you've worn it a week or so. It's not a modified ETA afaik (and I assume it's the standard grade 2428-2, so timing tolerances will be +/-12 sec/day up to +/- 30 sec/day) so any qualified watch shop could probably adjust it for you. Regulation price and how long it will take to do it really depends on the shop you use. Mine will do it while I wait for $25. I would not do anything to it until you wear it a while and I would also ask Jason to confirm that having it regulated will not void the warranty.


----------



## breigue (Dec 16, 2013)

Mil6161 said:


> Few more pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, is this Ginault bracelet? I like the thin side profile


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

breigue said:


> Nice, is this Ginault bracelet? I like the thin side profile


Yes Ginault...it's very well done and the taper rocks...very comfortable

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## breigue (Dec 16, 2013)

Mil6161 said:


> Yes Ginault...it's very well done and the taper rocks...very comfortable
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Thank you. Really like the side profile. The polish edge matched with the polish side of the bracelet


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

+1 on the ginault bracelet. I almost always prefer straps over bracelets but this one makes the watch (this pastel anyway) for me...


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Got my watch on Tuesday and I'm out of freaking town for work so I can't enjoy it yet.... My wife opened it and sent me pictures just so I can drool all over my phone. Can't say how excited I am to get this on my wrist.









Sent from my Note


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

The other watches shown may not be your style and that is totally your call but quality wise they are on par with the seaforth.


mplsabdullah said:


> Deep diving in 1 meter of water as I taught my 1 yo daughter to swim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

arrived today 🙂


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Adding some color today.


----------



## dglsjhan (Jul 20, 2017)

My exact watch - you're going to love it.

This is, if you ever get it back.

You will probably love watching your wife wear it though.



MakaveliSK said:


> Got my watch on Tuesday and I'm out of freaking town for work so I can't enjoy it yet.... My wife opened it and sent me pictures just so I can drool all over my phone. Can't say how excited I am to get this on my wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Essthetix (Feb 24, 2016)

Mil6161 said:


> I hope in a future version the DLC version comes with a sapphire divers bezel option. I'd buy one in a second
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Hmmm... that's hard to imagine. But I *LIKE* it!


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

Hmm, wonder why the 12HR bezel has 120 clicks instead of 12. 

Makes it tedious to try to perfectly line the triangle up with the hours

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Essthetix (Feb 24, 2016)

kimsetpee said:


> Hmm, wonder why the 12HR bezel has 120 clicks instead of 12.
> 
> Makes it tedious to try to perfectly line the triangle up with the hours
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Forrealz, though?

Dude. You need new glasses.

Nah, just playin'


----------



## bigred7078 (Oct 23, 2016)

dglsjhan said:


> To Bigred, or another forum member - I'm curious as to any information on this strap.
> 
> I purchased a Ginault bracelet soon after the pre-order of a AbyssBlue/SapphireDiver with the intent of using it on that watch. I threw myself a curve ball when I bought another Seaforth - this time a PastelBlue/SapphireDiver. So now I have two options for the Ginault. I decided to go with my original plan so now am looking for other strap options for the PastelBlue. The Barton Elite Silicone I purchased in Navy Blue seems a little light colored for the AbyssBlue and probably a little dark for the PastelBlue. I do like the OEM strap on the Pastel but usually wear the OEM straps. So I'm looking for other options and think this one posted by Bigred could be a good option for the Pastel too.
> 
> ...


Just now seeing this so someone else might have replied (I haven't read through the rest of the posts yet). The strap I posted is a Crown and Buckle Supreme Nato.

Enjoy!


----------



## Essthetix (Feb 24, 2016)

Is it just me, or has anyone else scratched the PHUKKE out of the lugs trying to install a damn Ginault bracelet on their Seaforth?


----------



## bigred7078 (Oct 23, 2016)

mngdew said:


> I have a lume question for Seaforth 3. Isn't BGW9 blue? On mine (patel blue/sapphire), the lume looks closer to green than blue.


Honestly, it just depends on the amount of ambient light. Sometimes, if not fully charged and I walk into a dim room, it can look a little green. If it's charged up then it will absolutely glow blue.


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

I was under the impression that superluminova lumed watches blow up with lume after a few seconds of LED / sunlight but I guess not? I just held my wrist to an LED lamp outputting at least 700 lumen and all but 1 indices was fully lit. Held it there for a good minute too. Could it be faulty or is this how superluminova is supposed to be?


----------



## ai7 (Feb 7, 2018)

Ossamanity said:


> Ok I take back what I said last night. I have started connecting to watch now after wearing it out today for the first time.


I'm really glad to hear that! I got the exact same configuration (mine still hasn't arrived, though) and have been excited about it for many months now. In addition to rocking the all-black look, I think I'm also going to try a brown strap too... Wish me luck, haha


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

kimsetpee said:


> I was under the impression that superluminova lumed watches blow up with lume after a few seconds of LED / sunlight but I guess not? I just held my wrist to an LED lamp outputting at least 700 lumen and all but 1 indices was fully lit. Held it there for a good minute too. Could it be faulty or is this how superluminova is supposed to be?


Most lume shots you see are usually taken right after being exposed under the sun then taken to a dimly lit room, or blasted with a flashlight. Lamps usually aren't enough to charge the lume fully. I think yours is fine.

I have this on my bedside table to make me feel better before I sleep


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

kimsetpee said:


> I was under the impression that superluminova lumed watches blow up with lume after a few seconds of LED / sunlight but I guess not? I just held my wrist to an LED lamp outputting at least 700 lumen and all but 1 indices was fully lit. Held it there for a good minute too. Could it be faulty or is this how superluminova is supposed to be?


I think that is correct only for the green lume. My series 2 glows super bright at the start but fades a lot quicker than the blue lume on my series 3.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

BGW9 can seem underwhelming if you are used to C3. It won’t have bright blaze. But BGW9 has a good moderate glow that can keep up with C3 long term.


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## mngdew (Feb 19, 2018)

tkshk said:


> My Gen III Abyss fixie gains 2 sec/day. I understand +20spd is disappointing although it's within the specs. You might want to have the movement re-calibrated at a local watch shop? It's easy to do so on 2824.


It is disappointing that the gains seem to be all over the place. It brings up the question of QC.


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Paco II said:


>


Killer combo. Would you mind sharing where did you get this strap from?


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

mngdew said:


> I have a lume question for Seaforth 3. Isn't BGW9 blue? On mine (patel blue/sapphire), the lume looks closer to green than blue.


Yeah the glow starts turquoise green at first then slowly fades to a turquoise blue. After a few hours it's definitely blue though.


----------



## ranonranonarat (Oct 11, 2011)

mngdew said:


> It is disappointing that the gains seem to be all over the place. It brings up the question of QC.


the gains and losses are not a result of the QC of Halios. it's an inherent thing with any watch that runs on an ETA movement. you could buy a Hamilton or a Tudor with an ETA movement and have the same thing happen.

the most accurate way of tracking it would be over the course of a week and see what happens. that said if it was 10s a day i wouldn't be overly worried.


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

AFAIK, lume charges fast with UV, which the sun has plenty. LED emits minimal UV spectrum. As for the accuracy of series 3, while it seems totally normal for ETA standards, does anyone feel that their series 2 accuracy is superb out of the box? The last I timed it after a week of consistent wear, it was pretty good at about +20 secs. Perhaps some adjustment/regulation was made for series 2?


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

ranonranonarat said:


> the gains and losses are not a result of the QC of Halios. it's an inherent thing with any watch that runs on an ETA movement. you could buy a Hamilton or a Tudor with an ETA movement and have the same thing happen.
> 
> the most accurate way of tracking it would be over the course of a week and see what happens. that said if it was 10s a day i wouldn't be overly worried.


This.

I understand the desire to have an incredibly accurate movement, but if the spd gain/loss is within limits from ETA then it's definitely not a QC issue from either Halios or ETA. If it bothers some of you to the point it's detracting from the enjoyment of owning the Seaforth, you can try to get it regulated, or worse case sell it. But as ranon advised, track the watch over a longer period rather than a few short days after delivery.


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

kimsetpee said:


> Hmm, wonder why the 12HR bezel has 120 clicks instead of 12.
> 
> Makes it tedious to try to perfectly line the triangle up with the hours


I know what you mean. Functionally, these 12 hour bezels should really only require 12 big clicks. Or maybe 24, if you want to want to track those odd timezones half an hour off (I work with offshore resources in India that are 9 1/2 hours ahead of me). But even on my Omega Seamaster 300 with a dual-time bezel, I've got 120 damn clicks. You learn to live with it.



househalfman said:


> I have this on my bedside table to make me feel better before I sleep


I've got the same torch light, but I keep it on my desk.



ranonranonarat said:


> the gains and losses are not a result of the QC of Halios. it's an inherent thing with any watch that runs on an ETA movement. you could buy a Hamilton or a Tudor with an ETA movement and have the same thing happen.
> 
> the most accurate way of tracking it would be over the course of a week and see what happens. that said if it was 10s a day i wouldn't be overly worried.


Yeah, I occasionally track the accuracy of a watch, but I'm not obsessed over it. My Omega is extremely accurate (usually +/- 1 spd), but even it's accuracy is affected by how much I wear it on a given day, or how I rest it when not wearing it.

I have a rotation of watches, and I don't keep them on winders, so I'm resetting the time regularly anyways. As long as a watch doesn't drift a minute or more off in the course of a work week, I'm not too fussed. Well, I'd be fussed if the Omega ran that far out of spec, because it's been certified and is expected to run more accurately.


----------



## Kjo43 (Feb 24, 2013)

ranonranonarat said:


> the gains and losses are not a result of the QC of Halios. it's an inherent thing with any watch that runs on an ETA movement. you could buy a Hamilton or a Tudor with an ETA movement and have the same thing happen.
> 
> the most accurate way of tracking it would be over the course of a week and see what happens. that said if it was 10s a day i wouldn't be overly worried.


Agree with your statement.... but it's not accurate to lump Tudor into the stock ETA crowd from what I've read over the years: Tudor starts with with top grade ETA stock and modifies it in-house. Incabloc is replaced with Kif shock protection (what Rolex uses) & Etachron regulation mechanism is purported to be replaced with Triovis.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ranonranonarat (Oct 11, 2011)

Kjo43 said:


> Agree with your statement.... but it's not accurate to lump Tudor into the stock ETA crowd from what I've read over the years: Tudor starts with with top grade ETA stock and modifies it in-house. Incabloc is replaced with Kif shock protection (what Rolex uses) & Etachron regulation mechanism is purported to be replaced with Triovis.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you certainly know a lot about tudor and thanks for sharing the knowledge! well maybe not tudor but i think you got my point!


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

Zinzan said:


> I know what you mean. Functionally, these 12 hour bezels should really only require 12 big clicks. Or maybe 24, if you want to want to track those odd timezones half an hour off (I work with offshore resources in India that are 9 1/2 hours ahead of me). But even on my Omega Seamaster 300 with a dual-time bezel, I've got 120 damn clicks. You learn to live with it.


The 120 clicks helps the bezel work as a standard timing bezel, so it's a bit more useful that way.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

kimsetpee said:


> Hmm, wonder why the 12HR bezel has 120 clicks instead of 12.
> 
> Makes it tedious to try to perfectly line the triangle up with the hours
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


The 60 minutes dive bezel option requires the 120 clicks. The additional cost to make a different bezel and related mechanism just for those with the 12 hour bezel wouldn't make financial sense, without raising the prices for the various models.


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

My series 1 and 2 are both within COSC.

That said I agree with posters above that it is luck of the draw most of time with movements. And while some of the above stated rates are high they still fall within spec.

It is -possible- that with the smaller runs previous Halios was able to weed out or regulate movements that were less accurate. I imagine at the scale of this run as long as a movement was within ETA spec it would be deemed fine. That is total speculation on my part but seems plausible. Since there is no claim to regulation or accuracy beyond the manufacturers specs, that would be fine.

For those who are running fast, yes it should be an easier adjustment if it continues past a month or so of wear. What you want is consistency. If it's plus 10 seconds everyday, then for one it's predictable but also means it just be easily regulated. If you have wild fluctuations with consistent wear and rest patterns that's another matter.

Discovering the personalities is one of the joys and frustrations of mechanical movements.

Loving all the pics folks!


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

ai7 said:


> I'm really glad to hear that! I got the exact same configuration (mine still hasn't arrived, though) and have been excited about it for many months now. In addition to rocking the all-black look, I think I'm also going to try a brown strap too... Wish me luck, haha


I don't have many 20mm straps I think I will be ordering a bunch this week and see what works best for me.
Here is wrist shot from two minutes ago. and I fitted the other strap on my Sarb.

















I almost lost the watch last night. My son already trying to claim his rights.









Cheers!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ossamanity said:


> I don't have many 20mm straps I think I will be ordering a bunch this week and see what works best for me.
> Here is wrist shot from two minutes ago. and I fitted the other strap on my Sarb.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great on the rubber. Sleek and stealthy.


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

I know a while back someone was asking about a rubber strap for the Abyss that was similar in color to the canvas that came with the watch. I switched out the bracelet today to try something new, and decided to throw it on the Scurfa rubber. It's a little too much blue for me, but I think it suits the watch well if you're looking for a blue rubber strap. I will say the quality of the Scurfa strap is fantastic. It's super comfortable, and the buckle holes are pretty close together. It should be pretty easy to get a tight fit without it being too tight.


----------



## ai7 (Feb 7, 2018)

Ossamanity said:


> I don't have many 20mm straps I think I will be ordering a bunch this week and see what works best for me. Here is wrist shot from two minutes ago. and I fitted the other strap on my Sarb.
> 
> I almost lost the watch last night. My son already trying to claim his rights.
> 
> Cheers!


Both watches look great with those straps! And I can't blame your son...at this point, you should be well-prepared for the watch takeovers that he'll pull on you as he gets older. :-!


----------



## LinuxJonCB (Jul 12, 2018)

Anyone know where I can get leather similar to what Series II came on?


----------



## djh1201 (Mar 18, 2006)

Loving this combo!


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

mngdew said:


> It is disappointing that the gains seem to be all over the place. It brings up the question of QC.


Its also about wrist position. The rate of a watch varies slightly depending upon its positions. So if you are more active day one, and the following day you are resting your wrist on their desk all day, the same exact watch would gain or lose time differently on those two days.

I've heard in the past that you can do the following at night to correct the timing. But again, its how the watch was regulated. 
Dial Up: Gain seconds
Vertical, Crown Down: Lose a few seconds
Vertical, Crown Up: No gain/No Loss.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

LinuxJonCB said:


> Anyone know where I can get leather similar to what Series II came on?


BIWI.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/chronoworld/item/1054-0030382/


----------



## Wild5au (Oct 16, 2018)

Tanjecterly said:


> BIWI.
> 
> That is NOT a leather strap.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> BIWI..





Wild5au said:


> That is NOT a leather strap.


:roll:

Put another way... :think:

Thanks, but I was looking for the leather strap, not the rubber.

Just sayin'


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Wild5au said:


> Tanjecterly said:
> 
> 
> > BIWI.
> ...


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

LinuxJonCB said:


> Anyone know where I can get leather similar to what Series II came on?


People sometimes sell them around here. Not similar ones, the exact ones. I know because I bought one (and probably selling one too).

Edit: someone's selling them on the bay too.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Lol. I didn't read carefully. Oh well. Good luck!



Rice and Gravy said:


> :roll:
> 
> Put another way... :think:
> 
> ...


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

I could stare at these reflections all day (actually at anything but the things I should be working on these days)


----------



## bigred7078 (Oct 23, 2016)

Do you think either of these straps make for a decent combo?


----------



## LinuxJonCB (Jul 12, 2018)

househalfman said:


> People sometimes sell them around here. Not similar ones, the exact ones. I know because I bought one (and probably selling one too).
> 
> Edit: someone's selling them on the bay too.


Thanks! Will go take a look


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

bigred7078 said:


> Do you think either of these straps make for a decent combo?
> 
> View attachment 13588679
> 
> ...


----------



## MRizzle (Aug 10, 2018)

Nanda said:


> My Seaforths finally arrived. All watches as ordered (3 x no date, 2 x date, all with sapphire bezel).
> 
> Many thanks to Stephan from FORaSEC. And of course to Jason.
> 
> ...


Nothing but envy here. I keep trying to get my hands on one of these but never seem to manage. One day...


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

n1k0 said:


> Killer combo. Would you mind sharing where did you get this strap from?


Barton Leather.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

thejollywatcher said:


> bigred7078 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think either of these straps make for a decent combo?
> ...


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

I just got home to see my new Halios and it's gorgeous. First thing I did was installed my Ginault bracelet which fits nice but not perfect (the qtip method didn't work. The plastic was to thick to slide in so I need to find thicker spring bars... The gap is driving me nuts... Ocd). Overall I am really impressed with the look, feel, fit and finish.









Sent from my Note


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

SB grey for today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

So what’s the strap package that came with Series 3?

Biwi rubber and a fabric strap?


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Yes 1 rubber and 1 color matching canvas leather backed strap.

While the endlinks of the SMP bracelet works wonderfully, it was just too bulky.

So a few strap and bracelets came in today. I ordered those curved folding endlinks too, but it was PIA to shape them.




























Finally after a lot of curse and swear.......................


----------



## Juweinat (Aug 4, 2018)

mtb2104 said:


> Yes 1 rubber and 1 color matching canvas leather backed strap.
> 
> While the endlinks of the SMP bracelet works wonderfully, it was just too bulky.
> 
> So a few strap and bracelets came in today. I ordered those curved folding endlinks too, but it was PIA to shape them.


Your second photo reminds me of a beads of rice bracelet. Looks cool!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Juweinat said:


> Your second photo reminds me of a beads of rice bracelet. Looks cool!


Thanks!
Ya the idea is similar, and I managed to get the endlinks on!


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ptfly (May 18, 2017)

Anyone get shipping notices this week? Thought I read that this would be the week for the rest of the V3 to go out.
Not panicked or upset just feeling a bit left out :-(
Maybe monday.


----------



## ashbaug2 (Jun 1, 2017)

Still waiting on my Seaforth v3 No Date Nimbus Grey w/ Sapphire Diver's bezel to ship...


----------



## ashbaug2 (Jun 1, 2017)

Mine will be several more weeks, I'm sure, order number in the 4300s... He was hoping to get through 3900 this week, I think is what the update said.


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 24, 2015)

ashbaug2 said:


> Mine will be several more weeks, I'm sure, order number in the 4300s... He was hoping to get through 3900 this week, I think is what the update said.


I'm in the 4100s, still waiting. Hoping to get a shipping notification by Monday

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

ptfly said:


> Anyone get shipping notices this week? Thought I read that this would be the week for the rest of the V3 to go out.
> Not panicked or upset just feeling a bit left out :-(
> Maybe monday.


Something on instagram but no notification here........ augggghhhhhhh


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

cdonald said:


> I'm in the 4100s, still waiting. Hoping to get a shipping notification by Monday
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


408x n still waiting......


----------



## camilo (Sep 25, 2015)

Order 40xx here, yesterday shipping notification and today delivered, you guys are close


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

ptfly said:


> Anyone get shipping notices this week? Thought I read that this would be the week for the rest of the V3 to go out.
> Not panicked or upset just feeling a bit left out
> 
> 
> ...


Not me yet either and I'm 4189, hoping for Monday but I guess after waiting this long a few more days won't kill me and to Halios "keep up the good work"


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Something to brighten you guys up meanwhile. It's almost there!


----------



## ptfly (May 18, 2017)

ashbaug2 said:


> Mine will be several more weeks, I'm sure, order number in the 4300s... He was hoping to get through 3900 this week, I think is what the update said.


Hopefully by monday. Here is the IG post by Jason:

Orders 39xx and below will ship on Monday Oct 22. The goal is to ship all orders by the end of this upcoming week (might possibly need until Monday, Oct 27).

I am pretty sure I ordered within a few minutes and paid with a couple of days (my email went to my spam box)

Fingers crossed for monday.
Grey sunburst fixie no date for me.

I assume he meant this monday oct 29th...not 27th, that is tmrw.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

ashbaug2 said:


> Still waiting on my Seaforth v3 No Date Nimbus Grey w/ Sapphire Diver's bezel to ship...


Nimbus Grey? You might want to email Jason, he finished shipping those months ago.

Or did you mean the sunburst grey?


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

Ossamanity said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice combo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm impatient for all of them to ship already, because I'm dying to see which leftovers go up for sale by Jason 



Artonthewrist said:


> Not me yet either and I'm 4189, hoping for Monday but I guess after waiting this long a few more days won't kill me and to Halios "keep up the good work"


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

-









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Mil6161 said:


> -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The faded grey bezel is growing on me more and more!

Nice


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Returned home yesterday after a week on the road and was pleased to find a Seaforth-laden package had arrived...

Containing three shades of grey ;- )









And one of blue ;- )

View attachment 13592177


All beautiful, but on 1st take the grey 12Hr is my favourite!


----------



## darrengoooh (Aug 14, 2016)

Just got mine. Do I have a case for a misaligned 12 o'clock marker, or should i consider this reasonable?


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

darrengoooh said:


> Just got mine. Do I have a case for a misaligned 12 o'clock marker, or should i consider this reasonable?
> 
> View attachment 13592345


It doesn't look misaligned to me from this angle / distance. Can you take more of a close-up?

I'm a bit OCD about bezel alignment myself, so can understand someone being disturbed if there is a noticeable issue.

Otherwise, great looking watch!


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Seaforth Series 1 & 3









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

Just wonder what straps are people pairing with their abyss blue Seaforth?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hj3lm (Jun 24, 2015)

kdtri1 said:


> Just wonder what straps are people pairing with their abyss blue Seaforth?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any tan will look good imo.

Sent from the north!


----------



## darrengoooh (Aug 14, 2016)

It's slight, but its there. Looks more obvious at some angles, less at some others. I don't know what to make of it, it bugs me out but it might just be me nitpicking.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Need a better picture that's not clear enough to tell.


darrengoooh said:


> Just got mine. Do I have a case for a misaligned 12 o'clock marker, or should i consider this reasonable?
> 
> View attachment 13592345


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

darrengoooh said:


> It's slight, but its there. Looks more obvious at some angles, less at some others. I don't know what to make of it, it bugs me out but it might just be me nitpicking.
> 
> View attachment 13592497
> View attachment 13592497


From these pictures, it looks to me more like a potential issue with the chapter ring / applied markers than with the bezel (?) But it seems quite subtle.

I'm not saying that it isn't there -- these things are easier to judge in real-life / 3D than in a picture, however carefully taken. So maybe I'm missing it. With these pics, if you shifted the red line you drew so that it connected with the bottom of the 8 min marker on the right side (matching the current intersection at the bottom of the 52 min marker on the left side) it would look pretty aligned to me.

Anyone else see the 12 O'Clock markers as misaligned?


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

kdtri1 said:


> Just wonder what straps are people pairing with their abyss blue Seaforth?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here's what I came up with:


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

Accuracy follow-up: after 4 days of tracking, my Seaforth III is running about +15spd. 

As I said, I’m not too hung up on it, and it’s still a small sample size, but wanted to update my early findings because I said it ran about +10spd after day 1. That was actually incorrectly calculated. 

And we’ll see how the movement tracks after “settling in” after 30+ days, though I’m not really sure that’s a thing.


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

What is the power reserve on this? I wore it for 4 days straight and then I left it to sit for 19 hours on my table and it was 2 hours behind on time. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Friendly reminder:

Always inspect a new watch for any defects or issues BEFORE wearing it, changing straps, etc.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

kdtri1 said:


> Just wonder what straps are people pairing with their abyss blue Seaforth?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's hard to have a bad combo with the abyss Seaforth. My favorite is probably the gunmetal grey supreme nato. 








Here are a few other combos:

























And the stock rubber strap was great in the summer 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

trf2271 said:


> It's hard to have a bad combo with the abyss Seaforth. My favorite is probably the gunmetal grey supreme nato.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.. Looks like it's goes with pretty much any strap 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

kimsetpee said:


> What is the power reserve on this? I wore it for 4 days straight and then I left it to sit for 19 hours on my table and it was 2 hours behind on time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Power reserve should be around 38 hours I think. Just because you wore it for 4 days straight does not mean the watch recieved a full charge. If you want to check if the watch is getting a full charge, give it a full hand winding and set it down and see if it last 38 hours.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

IG: th3measure


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

To the guys that ordered the Ginault bracelet, how long does it take to receive a shipping notification?

I ordered on Friday, and received my receipt. I was wondering how long it takes Ginault to ship.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

bjjkk said:


> To the guys that ordered the Ginault bracelet, how long does it take to receive a shipping notification?
> 
> I ordered on Friday, and received my receipt. I was wondering how long it takes Ginault to ship.


My bracelet arrived quickly...3 days after receiving notice...the notification was in my email the day after I ordered









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Put my SB grey on Invicta bracelet. Btw it's been running +4.2spd over 10 days. It's better than my series 2 that's running around +8 to +9 spd.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

Cruisin' for a Bruisin' with Pastel Blue in rainy/windy weather.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

EA-Sport said:


> SB grey for today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Latest update from Jason. His last sentence cracks me up. The lack of patience by some is amusing. I wouldn't blame him if he never did an open preorder again.










IG: th3measure


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

Mil6161 said:


> My bracelet arrived quickly...3 days after receiving notice...the notification was in my email the day after I ordered
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, much appreciated


----------



## kuuttingg (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

does anyone know if the leather backed canvas straps are water friendly?
is that genuine leather or those "waterproof" leather?


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

I have order 2467. I never received the request for final payment. I sent two emails to Jason but haven’t received a response. I realize he’s extra busy but I don’t want to miss out either. Any suggestions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

hawkeye86 said:


> I have order 2467. I never received the request for final payment. I sent two emails to Jason but haven't received a response. I realize he's extra busy but I don't want to miss out either. Any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Send him another email. Maybe respond to your order confirmation so it doesn't get flagged as spam.


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

hawkeye86 said:


> I have order 2467. I never received the request for final payment. I sent two emails to Jason but haven't received a response. I realize he's extra busy but I don't want to miss out either. Any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Possibly filtered into your spam folder? Payments should be completed long ago by now. Try contacting him in Instagram or from another email if all else fails.


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

Not a big fan of bronze watches in general, but fyi. Seems like this is the last one folks.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

bjjkk said:


> To the guys that ordered the Ginault bracelet, how long does it take to receive a shipping notification?
> 
> I ordered on Friday, and received my receipt. I was wondering how long it takes Ginault to ship.


Ordered mine Wednesday and still no shipping notification. I guess they drown in bracelet orders and either they still wonder why or they are just happy they can sell so many. Maybe they remove bracelets from their watches now to meet the demand 

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Doubt I will keep this on the original strap long term, though liking the combo so far :- )


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Perlons look great on the Seaforth 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Michael Day said:


> Perlons look great on the Seaforth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

deepfriedicecubes said:


> Not a big fan of bronze watches in general, but fyi. Seems like this is the last one folks.


That seems reasonable. Going on past productions I bet Halios was thinking 1 or maybe 2 small runs. Then after the small outcry from series 1 and massive outcry from series 2 this latest mass series 3 happened.

I imagine Jason is feeling pretty saturated with the Seaforth right now and is ready to move on.

Glad there are more out there for more people now but imagine this wasn't Halios' original plans.

Let's see what's next!

From what I have heard the Fairwind is going to be similar anyhow.


----------



## ashbaug2 (Jun 1, 2017)

househalfman said:


> Nimbus Grey? You might want to email Jason, he finished shipping those months ago.
> 
> Or did you mean the sunburst grey?


Yep, my bad. Sunburst. I guess the Nimbus was on the GMT...?

At this point I don't even care, it's been so long and I just want it in hand! I would have paid immediately, but the dang email went to the Junk folder and his posts never show up in my IG feed. Dang algorithm screwed me, now I'm probably the last one to get it!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

watchingandwaiting said:


> Doubt I will keep this on the original strap long term, though liking the combo so far :- )
> 
> ATTACH=CONFIG]13595191[/ATTACH]
> ATTACH=CONFIG]13595195[/ATTACH]


Wow why does it look better using your camera on a computer screen than using my eyes on the actual watch


----------



## ashbaug2 (Jun 1, 2017)

Mil6161 said:


> -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the exact watch I ordered, too! Beautiful!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## aqibyaseen (Aug 26, 2018)

NICE! What camera setup are you using for those shots?



watchingandwaiting said:


> Doubt I will keep this on the original strap long term, though liking the combo so far :- )
> 
> View attachment 13595191
> 
> ...


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Navy Blue NATO from Cincy Stap Co










IG: th3measure


----------



## kennethho (Apr 27, 2015)

Has anyone else with the date wheel misalignment noticed that the peeking number from the next day only happens in the 20s?


----------



## mngdew (Feb 19, 2018)

kennethho said:


> Has anyone else with the date wheel misalignment noticed that the peeking number from the next day only happens in the 20s?


It's a common issue many Seaforth 3 owners are seeing.


----------



## bigred7078 (Oct 23, 2016)

kennethho said:


> Has anyone else with the date wheel misalignment noticed that the peeking number from the next day only happens in the 20s?


Yes, that's how mine is and I think that's generally where it happens with peeking dates.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## jsbx1 (Jun 27, 2014)

darrengoooh said:


> It's slight, but its there. Looks more obvious at some angles, less at some others. I don't know what to make of it, it bugs me out but it might just be me nitpicking.
> 
> View attachment 13592497
> View attachment 13592497


Darren,

You know your legs and arms are not the same length as the other and worst yet our wrist are not either.....

Are you sure your watch was perfectly aligned at 0 degrees when you aligned the indices?

I think it's a negligible offset, if there is one, that being said if you know it's there it will drive you crazy.

Tony


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Today's combo


----------



## bigred7078 (Oct 23, 2016)

I went with the "blued out" look today.


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

A different shade of grey today...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

All these pics confirm that if I ever get another Seaforth it will be the sunburst grey. 

How does it look in bright direct light?

Enjoy everyone.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

boatswain said:


> All these pics confirm that if I ever get another Seaforth it will be the sunburst grey.
> 
> How does it look in bright direct light?
> 
> Enjoy everyone.


Hope this helps









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Put it on the rubber until I get new spring bars.

From an accuracy standpoint it looks like I'm sitting at +8 sec.









Sent from my Note


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

Put the Seaforth III on my Timegrapher 1000. Confirms I'm sitting at +15spd.









Seems movement is running good and Delta is reasonable, so shouldn't be a problem to regulate it. But I'll wait a few more weeks for watch to "settle" before I see if I want to bother.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

boatswain said:


> How does it look in bright direct light?


Sensational.

But not bad looking in a gloomy LA morning either...


----------



## Lord Ruther (Mar 7, 2017)

God I love this watch! #teampastel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

sooo shiny


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Duplicate


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

The 'forth and I driving over to our physical therapy appt this morning.














Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Ossamanity said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great! The dlc are irritatingly underrated. I wonder how many are there. Congrats for this superbe choice!!

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

The canvas strap is pretty sharp. I wasn't a huge fan of the leather straps with series 2, but I can see myself actually using the canvas. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Sorry for the back to back posts, but here's a lumeshot if the Seaforth beside my Monta










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

trf2271 said:


> Sorry for the back to back posts, but here's a lumeshot if the Seaforth beside my Monta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


About the same or does one have the edge?


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

trf2271 said:


> Sorry for the back to back posts, but here's a lumeshot if the Seaforth beside my Monta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which lume do you prefer? Series 2 or series 3?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aqibyaseen (Aug 26, 2018)

boatswain said:


> About the same or does one have the edge?


Monta is definitely the Tony Stark choice in terms of lume, but I do love the Seaforth aesthetic.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

boatswain said:


> About the same or does one have the edge?


The Monta is a bit brighter in person, but I think that's just due to it having more lume. Today was the first day that the Seaforth lume has popped off of the dial at me after just stepping outside, where it seems to happen often with the Monta.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

kdtri1 said:


> Which lume do you prefer? Series 2 or series 3?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I prefer the clean aesthetic of the BGW9 giving a true white appearance on the indices, but it doesn't glow as brightly or charge as easily as the series 2 with C3 did.


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

trf2271 said:


> I prefer the clean aesthetic of the BGW9 giving a true white appearance on the indices, but it doesn't glow as brightly or charge as easily as the series 2 with C3 did.


I agree with you...BGW9 gives it a very clean look.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Great! The dlc are irritatingly underrated. I wonder how many are there. Congrats for this superbe choice!!
> 
> Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.
> 
> More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


Thanks! I did not liked it initially but it has grown on me now.


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 24, 2015)

For anyone who already received their Seaforth, do you think it could fit in a traditionally sized mailbox? Considering if I want to release it from signature requirements

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

My seaforth is on its way.......


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Congrats!

I think perlon works well with Seaforth.


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

cdonald said:


> For anyone who already received their Seaforth, do you think it could fit in a traditionally sized mailbox? Considering if I want to release it from signature requirements
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Yes, it would fit in a standard size mailbox.


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

Happy to say mine is on the way and to be delivered tomorrow, sure am hoping this piece is as good as everyone is saying I know I’ve enjoyed many fine pictures.

Dan


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Zinzan said:


> cdonald said:
> 
> 
> > For anyone who already received their Seaforth, do you think it could fit in a traditionally sized mailbox? Considering if I want to release it from signature requirements
> ...


I agree


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

cdonald said:


> For anyone who already received their Seaforth, do you think it could fit in a traditionally sized mailbox? Considering if I want to release it from signature requirements
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


It was shipped through DHL so my mailbox wasn't an option either way (located in Los Angeles) but I was able to pre-sign for it so they can just leave it at my front door (a secured area).


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

Monday









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kakefe (Feb 16, 2014)

these are all mouth watering pics.. 
I'm desperately waiting for my first Halios here in Moscow.. It was shipped from ForaSec NL but shipment pending in UK for 9 daysand dont know the reason of the delay yet 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

And here's the 3rd shade of grey ;- )


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

watchingandwaiting said:


> And here's the 3rd shade of grey ;- )
> 
> View attachment 13600353
> 
> ...


Oh man. By comparison there's not nearly as many pics of a SBG ND Steel Fixie and my goodness does it look good. This and two others are inbound "by end of day" today... Can't frickin _wait_!!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Good to hear they are still trickling out. I won't give up hope just yet.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Delivery today on the Signal Orange.


----------



## epikoh (Jan 24, 2017)

watchingandwaiting said:


> And here's the 3rd shade of grey ;- )
> 
> View attachment 13600353
> 
> ...


I was waiting for a pic of this one for a long time while I wait for mine.


----------



## Lord Ruther (Mar 7, 2017)

So beautiful


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTuned (May 12, 2013)

Did the Pastel blue on this round change from the original one? I have nothing to compare it to except photos.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I am in now. Very nice!









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

GTuned said:


> Did the Pastel blue on this round change from the original one? I have nothing to compare it to except photos.


The colour of the lume for the III's changed... Subtle, but makes a difference. Re the pastel dial itself, I'm not sure, though as far as I'm aware there is no change.


----------



## LinuxJonCB (Jul 12, 2018)

Going insane. I'm in the 4300's, but no shipping notice yet


----------



## NoHoMan (Jan 9, 2018)

watchingandwaiting said:


> And here's the 3rd shade of grey ;- )


That grey turned out well in real life. Too bad he didn't have an actual production sample to show during the preorder phase - it was a leap of faith which I think worked out well for you. That fabric strap looks great. I'm looking forward to receiving my abyss blue 12-hr variant.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I think perlon works well with Seaforth.


What kind of Perlon is it, Eulit?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cauchy (May 18, 2015)

Just received mine today but it's one of the ones with misaligned 12 o' clock markers unfortunately. Has anyone had any success with having this issue addressed?


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

NoHoMan said:


> That grey turned out well in real life. Too bad he didn't have an actual production sample to show during the preorder phase - it was a leap of faith which I think worked out well for you. That fabric strap looks great. I'm looking forward to receiving my abyss blue 12-hr variant.


It's alright. The abyss blue 12hr is pretty good also 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TodaysTime (Feb 27, 2018)

watchingandwaiting said:


> The colour of the lume for the III's changed... Subtle, but makes a difference. Re the pastel dial itself, I'm not sure, though as far as I'm aware there is no change.


I have the same question about whether the color of the pastel blue has changed (other than the lume). The blue looks a little lighter in the pictures posted so far. Does anyone know for sure?


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Watchbandits NATO, Wristporn Edition



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cralle (Oct 3, 2018)

this watch is best in direct sunlight. I love the shadows and reflections







then step inside for some lume.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

EA-Sport said:


> What kind of Perlon is it, Eulit?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The perlon is from cheapestnatostraps.

On Phenomenato today.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> The perlon is from cheapestnatostraps.
> 
> On Phenomenato today.


From cheapestnatostraps? How's the quality? They're really cheap...I guess makes sense considering the name lol...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

EA-Sport said:


> From cheapestnatostraps? How's the quality? They're really cheap...I guess makes sense considering the name lol...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The perlon you mean?
They are ok.. at least they are different from the rest since it's more nato-ish, so I wanted to try it. I never really put a lot of life into any single strap as there are just too many of them. 

The Phenomenato from Akos of course just felt great.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Ugh... After seeing a few people with misaligned markers I noticed my top two are slightly off. Then I noticed the bottom of the left marker is missing 3/4 of the black color. Now that I see it I can't unsee it... Need to wear it a little more and see if it eats away at me before I contact Jason. 









Sent from my Note


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

MakaveliSK said:


> Ugh... After seeing a few people with misaligned markers I noticed my top two are slightly off. Then I noticed the bottom of the left marker is missing 3/4 of the black color. Now that I see it I can't unsee it... Need to wear it a little more and see if it eats away at me before I contact Jason.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd contact him sooner rather than later. The slight misalignment could be within manufacturing tolerances, but the paint missing definitely isn't.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

My series III has been incredibly accurate.. 5 days straight on the wrist it has gained 1 sec. Resting position at night varies since it's on my wrist. I had checked it's accuracy when it arrived along with alignment and power reserve it gained 10 sec over a period of about 30 hours dial up.



















IG: th3measure


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

MakaveliSK said:


> Ugh... After seeing a few people with misaligned markers I noticed my top two are slightly off. Then I noticed the bottom of the left marker is missing 3/4 of the black color. Now that I see it I can't unsee it... Need to wear it a little more and see if it eats away at me before I contact Jason.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. :-( Can't unsee that.

I've noticed a few misaligned 12 markers on here recently. Happy that mine appears okay, but still disappointing.

I wouldn't wait to bring it to Jason's attention.


----------



## aqibyaseen (Aug 26, 2018)

So my two Seaforths have been delivered for a while now but I have been away from home, so only just getting them.

Here they are, I apologise in advance for the trash photos. Terrible indoor lighting and its 11pm so I will take better photos another day!

The SBG appears to be getting more love in these photos, but rest assured, both will be treasured.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Thanks trf2271 and zinzan for the replies. I actually took a few more pictures from different angles and sent Jason an email. I'll let everyone know what happens next.

Love this forum and the people! I really appreciate the advice! 

Sent from my Note


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

It’s a bit sad to see QC may have gone down with the volume increase. 

Or perhaps the rate of defects is the same but higher volume is bringing more issues to light.


----------



## Modestwrist (Mar 13, 2017)

Enjoy seeing all of these seaforth posts! I think the orange variant turned out the best of this series


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I need to take a closer look at mine. It's a Halios, whuddathunk to even worry about it?


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

I'm at a loss for words.

When I ordered the 3 watches, I did so because I wasn't sure which I would like or dislike, and I didn't want to miss out on a specific model. That and I didn't feel like paying more than retail if I decided I liked a particular model. So in an instant I checked out with the 3 below.

Having patiently waited like everyone else, the pics you guys were uploading made the wait...frustrating to say the least. When I got the delivery notification yesterday, I wasn't sure how I would feel once I got them in hand; sure I was excited, but to hold them, inspect every detail and really get a good feel for them is something pictures obviously can't do.

Let me just say to those still waiting, no matter the model you got, a Halios Seaforth is _absolutely_ worth the wait. I have a few watches but these 3 are by far the nicest in regards to design, finishing, the details, the tolerances etc (like how close the hour hand actually is to each index is ridiculous). To say the fit and finish is well above it's price point is simply an understatement, and proves without a doubt why people are willing to pay $1000 or more.

Enough typing.








































































Now unfortunately given my wrist is a measly 6", I am unable to use either of the stock straps. Though the rubber is a slightly better fit, it's still just a tad too big, so I've got two option; 1) buck up and find a proper hole punch and attempt to make a few more sizing holes, 2) get different straps that actually fit, like the Bond Nato on the SBG. Guess that just means I need to order Erika's MN Strap...or 3.
















Anywho this may be my longest post to date, so I'll end it here. Thank you Jason for your dedication, patience, and willingness to release Series III, because the Seaforth is an absolutely phenomenal piece. I can say without a doubt, you have a lifetime customer.


----------



## TodaysTime (Feb 27, 2018)

I will be in the same boat on wrist size.



elschiz said:


> Now unfortunately given my wrist is a measly 6", I am unable to use either of the stock straps. Though the rubber is a slightly better fit, it's still just a tad too big, so I've got two option; 1) buck up and find a proper hole punch and attempt to make a few more sizing holes, 2) get different straps that actually fit, like the Bond Nato on the SBG. Guess that just means I need to order Erika's MN Strap...or 3.


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

If anyone wants to sell me a light blue canvas strap drop me a pm.


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

TodaysTime said:


> I will be in the same boat on wrist size. Its disappointing to see how the stock straps do not even appear close to fitting.


Ya I'm a bit bummed about. Guess my only question now is how does one go about punching a proper hole through canvas without causing it to fray? I understand heat is needed, but after looking at the holes it doesn't look like they were heat sealed or anything, and after forcing the tab through the last hole, there is a bit of fraying. Maybe heat up the hole punch and do it _really_ fast, but too much heat could cause it to melt more than it should. Dang.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

elschiz said:


> I'm at a loss for words.
> 
> View attachment 13602043
> 
> ...


Bummer to hear about the straps.

Absolute beauties. For a moment, I thought you bought 6 of them!


----------



## ptfly (May 18, 2017)

you grabbed a great assortment. I kick my self for letting go of a previous serious but my SBG no date fixie will be here in a day or two. I picked up a couple of Erika's straps a couple of months ago and don't regret it. The ability to request your wrist size is a plus. I should say I really do not like normal NATOs but the MN straps are different.
So many strap options out there. Some that offer small sizes like BandR have great options. I tend to always put an aftermarket strap on anyway.
I am sure someone would probably buy your Halios straps. Win win.
Congrats with the trifecta


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

Seaforth's have landed. Order 42** within Canada.

Thought I'd immediately have a sense of which to keep, but that decision will need some wrist time. Grey bezel is gorgeous but hands might have some glare / legibility issues.

Definitely an upgrade in refinement from my v1 sunburst blue / steel bezel, especially in bezel edging and movement / rotor noise.

It's hard to decide what's worth nitpicking about. These all passed Jason's QC... I want my indices to line up 100% symmetrical as much as the next WIS but let's keep in mind this is a $700 watch.


----------



## Sayan (Aug 19, 2017)

With all this Seaforth success i don't understand why Jason decided not to offer this model anymore. There would be enough customers for Series IV for sure. Even though i got what i wanted i would think twice if the preorder would be available again. Such a great watch at great price.


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

Sayan said:


> With all this Seaforth success i don't understand why Jason decided not to offer this model anymore. There would be enough customers for Series IV for sure. Even though i got what i wanted i would think twice if the preorder would be available again. Such a great watch at great price.


I think he wants to move onto different designs. If it's not gone for good then at least its going on hiatus for a while.


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

Sayan said:


> With all this Seaforth success i don't understand why Jason decided not to offer this model anymore. There would be enough customers for Series IV for sure. Even though i got what i wanted i would think twice if the preorder would be available again. Such a great watch at great price.


I imagine it's because he's ready to move on. The Seaforth is now what, 2yrs old I think and he only meant to do 1 release, but after a botched intro, that lead to Series II. Then again with the butthurt from many, he was literally pressured into Series III with pre-orders.

Don't quote me, but I feel he's very much ready to be done and move on from the Seaforth. This allows him to imagine and create an all new Halios model which I'm sure will be great, and combined with the notoriety he's gained from the Seaforth, there's no doubt people will be eager to see what he comes up with (money making from the Seaforth be damned).


----------



## ptfly (May 18, 2017)

I don't blame him for wanting to evolve. I design too (not watches). I love when something sells like crazy and I will repeat it or almost the same the next year. The third year is when I really am almost wishing for the sales to drop so I can kill it. 
That saying i am sort of hyped about his comment for a possible last little run in bronze. I would be up for that.


----------



## Jensen_1977 (May 19, 2015)

ptfly said:


> I don't blame him for wanting to evolve. I design too (not watches). I love when something sells like crazy and I will repeat it or almost the same the next year. The third year is when I really am almost wishing for the sales to drop so I can kill it.
> That saying i am sort of hyped about his comment for a possible last little run in bronze. I would be up for that.


That would be sweet!


----------



## Juweinat (Aug 4, 2018)

Is there any talk on another generation seaforth? Currently own the gen1 abyss blue steel bezel but that gen 3 blue on blue bezel is growing on me


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

ptfly said:


> I don't blame him for wanting to evolve. I design too (not watches). I love when something sells like crazy and I will repeat it or almost the same the next year. The third year is when I really am almost wishing for the sales to drop so I can kill it.
> That saying i am sort of hyped about his comment for a possible last little run in bronze. I would be up for that.


Wait I thought the comment regarding bronze was for a new model, not a Bronze Seaforth. Which is it?

That kind of goes against him "being done" with the Seaforth even if he is recasing it. Regardless, if he does a bronze Seaforth, I'm 100% getting one.


----------



## ptfly (May 18, 2017)

elschiz said:


> Wait I thought the comment regarding bronze was for a new model, not a Bronze Seaforth. Which is it?
> 
> That kind of goes against him "being done" with the Seaforth even if he is recasing it. Regardless, if he does a bronze Seaforth, I'm 100% getting one.


Bronze sea forth he is pondering on IG. Worried a rotating bezel might be more apt to seize with oxidation. I would prefer a bezel since he has already produced another watch in bronze without. 
I only hv one bronze and it has a rotating bezel. No issues so far. I'm hoping dark green dial.


----------



## ptfly (May 18, 2017)

Juweinat said:


> Is there any talk on another generation seaforth? Currently own the gen1 abyss blue steel bezel but that gen 3 blue on blue bezel is growing on me
> I would say there are enough in circulation right now you could/should pick on up used. He has been pretty consistent in wanting to move forward from this exact design.


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

TodaysTime said:


> I have the same question about whether the color of the pastel blue has changed (other than the lume). The blue looks a little lighter in the pictures posted so far. Does anyone know for sure?


I took another look @ the three pastel blues I have: Gen I, II, III and cannot discern any difference with the pastel itself. I agree that the gen III looks a little lighter, but I think that's because of the lume contrast affecting the perception of the blue. I punched 3 small holes in a piece of paper to try and look @ the dial colour of each at the same time w/o the impact of the different lumes, and that's the conclusion I came to (though again, I can't be sure, that's just my impression).


----------



## Cauchy (May 18, 2015)

Just wanted to drop a quick plug for Halios customer service. I emailed Jason about the misaligned markers on my series III and he responded that afternoon with several possible solutions. Halios definitely has my business for future purchases, especially once the Fairwind is released.


----------



## TodaysTime (Feb 27, 2018)

watchingandwaiting said:


> I took another look @ the three pastel blues I have: Gen I, II, III and cannot discern any difference with the pastel itself. I agree that the gen III looks a little lighter, but I think that's because of the lume contrast affecting the perception of the blue. I punched 3 small holes in a piece of paper to try and look @ the dial colour of each at the same time w/o the impact of the different lumes, and that's the conclusion I came to (though again, I can't be sure, that's just my impression).


Thanks for checking on that. Based on your findings and the pictures, it does seem that the previous yellow tint lume created more of a contrast with the pastel blue thereby causing the blue to seem deeper / more pastel-y.


----------



## TodaysTime (Feb 27, 2018)

You might find an answer on the strap forum.



elschiz said:


> Ya I'm a bit bummed about. Guess my only question now is how does one go about punching a proper hole through canvas without causing it to fray? I understand heat is needed, but after looking at the holes it doesn't look like they were heat sealed or anything, and after forcing the tab through the last hole, there is a bit of fraying. Maybe heat up the hole punch and do it _really_ fast, but too much heat could cause it to melt more than it should. Dang.


----------



## bigred7078 (Oct 23, 2016)

Happy Halloween!


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

Cauchy said:


> Just wanted to drop a quick plug for Halios customer service. I emailed Jason about the misaligned markers on my series III and he responded that afternoon with several possible solutions. Halios definitely has my business for future purchases, especially once the Fairwind is released.


Fairwind?

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk

Edit: ah, yes, from May: https://halioswatches.com/blogs/jou...oes-one-actually-purchase-a-watch-from-halios


----------



## GTuned (May 12, 2013)

watchingandwaiting said:


> The colour of the lume for the III's changed... Subtle, but makes a difference. Re the pastel dial itself, I'm not sure, though as far as I'm aware there is no change.


Thanks for taking the time to reply! My pastel blue III feels a tad lighter in color than most of the photos usually show it.. almost like it was a bit faded. Not sure if that's the effect it was supposed to have.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

So Jason got back to me as well immediately last night after I emailed him and sent some pictures(thank you all for the advice!). He had a few options around resolving the misaligned markers and the missing paint on the one marker. I have worked with Jason on past projects he did and his customer service is still top notch!! It will be a few weeks but I'll keep everyone updated around the resolution.

Sent from my Note


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Couldn't resist...


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## aqibyaseen (Aug 26, 2018)

Radar1 said:


> View attachment 13603787


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks for doing this. I believe if you have 3 generations of Pastel Blue, you're required to post a family shot right? ;-)



watchingandwaiting said:


> I took another look @ the three pastel blues I have: Gen I, II, III and cannot discern any difference with the pastel itself. I agree that the gen III looks a little lighter, but I think that's because of the lume contrast affecting the perception of the blue. I punched 3 small holes in a piece of paper to try and look @ the dial colour of each at the same time w/o the impact of the different lumes, and that's the conclusion I came to (though again, I can't be sure, that's just my impression).


IG: th3measure


----------



## LinuxJonCB (Jul 12, 2018)

Love it. Definitely the perfect size for a daily driver. Super thin, but large enough to have some wrist presence. For some reason, I had imagined the canvas on pastel being grey and not blue though?


----------



## TitaniumC4Bacon (Oct 2, 2017)

Sayan said:


> With all this Seaforth success i don't understand why Jason decided not to offer this model anymore. There would be enough customers for Series IV for sure. Even though i got what i wanted i would think twice if the preorder would be available again. Such a great watch at great price.


There's definitely a demand but look at all the comments on this thread as well as IG lol. Look at all the people complaining about how long it's been taking even though he himself had mentioned multiple times that there is always a chance it'll get delayed *before* the pre-orders even opened. I wouldn't be surprised if the misaligned indices and the peeking date errors were a result of the buyer's pressure to just release the watch as opposed to delaying the orders again. Issues that I personally believe are not issues at all considering I would only notice those errors if I really look for them. Maybe that's ignorant of me to say as I have no experience in the watch industry but let's not forget that perfection takes time. Let's also not forget that people were verbally unhappy about getting the leather case vs the previous hardcover case even though I don't remember it being promised at any point during the pre-order. He didn't even want to do a pre-order to begin with; that was done for the benefit of the buyers! It's a non-stop flow of people who have no idea on how to operate a business telling him how to run his business.

This man consistently goes above and beyond to make sure that his customers are happy, regardless of whether it's still worth it or not. It actually amazes me how much Jason does for the benefit of the customers. I know successful business owners, though granted they're mostly restaurants, and all of them have at least on multiple occasions have literally told their consumers that if they "don't like the product then you're more than welcome to try your luck somewhere else" and not give a .... afterwards. As lucrative as it may be, I wouldn't be surprised how soul-sucking the work involved could be if it involves the Seaforth. Everyone needs money yes, but some people are okay with less. Halios is the name of Jason's brand, not Seaforth.


----------



## wonkytrolley (Jul 11, 2012)

Received at last! 

I don’t really like the fabric strap but the rubber is excellent. Overall I’m very happy, it is even more beautiful in the metal.

Also have a WatchGecko black leather on its way.


----------



## Cralle (Oct 3, 2018)

Showing the series 1 glossy black some love today. I suppose it's a little plain compared to the later series, but I love it's simple white text and c3. It's still stunning in person.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

TitaniumC4Bacon said:


> There's definitely a demand but look at all the comments on this thread as well as IG lol. Look at all the people complaining about how long it's been taking even though he himself had mentioned multiple times that there is always a chance it'll get delayed *before* the pre-orders even opened. I wouldn't be surprised if the misaligned indices and the peeking date errors were a result of the buyer's pressure to just release the watch as opposed to delaying the orders again...


That's all very nice of you to say, but come on, man. You can't blame QC issues on the customers.

And sure, you might be more accepting than others of misaligned markers, but you cannot blame people for wanting them aligned. I haven't really even seen anyone complaining about it, but just honestly pointing it out when it's noticed.

The important thing is that Jason will make it right. I don't think anyone here doubts that.


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

Cralle said:


> Showing the series 1 glossy black some love today. I suppose it's a little plain compared to the later series, but I love it's simple white text and c3. It's still stunning in person.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great.

How does the finishing and quality control compare between the first smaller batch and this last huge production run, from your experience?


----------



## Cralle (Oct 3, 2018)

Zinzan said:


> Looks great.
> 
> How does the finishing and quality control compare between the first smaller batch and this last huge production run, from your experience?


The only thing that stood out to me between series 1 and 3 is how noisy the miyota rotor is. These are my first mechanical watches, the miyota being my first, and I thought that it was normal. It still keeps great time and I've nearly worn it everyday since I got it. The bezel edge on the series 1 is a bit sharp but I haven't handled a series 2 or 3 with a bezel to compare it to.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

Radar1 said:


> Couldn't resist...
> 
> View attachment 13604427


Knoo it. Colour matching AF. He should've just named it Pumpkin Orange, 'stead of Signal Orange.


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

TitaniumC4Bacon said:


> There's definitely a demand but look at all the comments on this thread as well as IG lol. Look at all the people complaining about how long it's been taking even though he himself had mentioned multiple times that there is always a chance it'll get delayed *before* the pre-orders even opened. I wouldn't be surprised if the misaligned indices and the peeking date errors were a result of the buyer's pressure to just release the watch as opposed to delaying the orders again. Issues that I personally believe are not issues at all considering I would only notice those errors if I really look for them. Maybe that's ignorant of me to say as I have no experience in the watch industry but let's not forget that perfection takes time. Let's also not forget that people were verbally unhappy about getting the leather case vs the previous hardcover case even though I don't remember it being promised at any point during the pre-order. He didn't even want to do a pre-order to begin with; that was done for the benefit of the buyers! It's a non-stop flow of people who have no idea on how to operate a business telling him how to run his business.
> 
> This man consistently goes above and beyond to make sure that his customers are happy, regardless of whether it's still worth it or not. It actually amazes me how much Jason does for the benefit of the customers. I know successful business owners, though granted they're mostly restaurants, and all of them have at least on multiple occasions have literally told their consumers that if they "don't like the product then you're more than welcome to try your luck somewhere else" and not give a .... afterwards. As lucrative as it may be, I wouldn't be surprised how soul-sucking the work involved could be if it involves the Seaforth. Everyone needs money yes, but some people are okay with less. Halios is the name of Jason's brand, not Seaforth.


I could not have said it better, and I share the same opinion regarding any "issues" in the Seaforth. I'm almost happy for Jason to move on given what he's had to put up with.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

How do you like the size, this is a bit on the smaller side for you?


Radar1 said:


> I am in now. Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

It’s my great pleasure to present my first Halios after 2 previous attempts I so glad to be sporting the beautiful V3 Blue Abyss Seaforth.

Dan


----------



## i_samey (Mar 17, 2018)

Some shots of the sunburst grey on the canvas, and also tried it on the perlon from Baltic.


----------



## mngdew (Feb 19, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Look at those curves....


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

Yay!









- Tappy Talkied


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

Artonthewrist said:


> It's my great pleasure to present my first Halios after 2 previous attempts I so glad to be sporting the beautiful V3 Blue Abyss Seaforth.
> 
> Dan


Dat gen 3? How were you able to get gilt hands on that?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

8% the cost.

IMHO the Ginault bracelet holds it back. Rattly, sharp, etc..

Used to have the Ocean Rover, I swear the bracelet was better. I'd venture a guess that these $200 Ginault bracelets are the same as the $60 fleabay ones.


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

Artonthewrist said:


> It's my great pleasure to present my first Halios after 2 previous attempts I so glad to be sporting the beautiful V3 Blue Abyss Seaforth.
> 
> Dan


Welcome to the club!


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

i_samey said:


> Some shots of the sunburst grey on the canvas, and also tried it on the perlon from Baltic.


What is that sweater called?


----------



## Buckatron (Feb 19, 2018)

Mine just showed up! Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

rellybelly said:


> 8% the cost.
> 
> IMHO the Ginault bracelet holds it back. Rattly, sharp, etc..
> 
> Used to have the Ocean Rover, I swear the bracelet was better. I'd venture a guess that these $200 Ginault bracelets are the same as the $60 fleabay ones.


Put the sub bracelet on the seaforth 😉


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

deepfriedicecubes said:


> Put the sub bracelet on the seaforth ��


This. I actually considered a Rolex bracelet until I saw the price, but that doesn't mean I'm not any less interested in the fitment, especially at the lugs on the Seaforth. Though I've only seen pics of the Ginault, I really do not like the fitment at the lugs; even though the majority here agree the fitment is good enough, I'm not ok with it.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Seen many bracelet mounted on the Seaforth. Any recommendations on the best fit SEL bracelet?


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

EDIT: WTF is with the photo orientation when uploading from a cellphone?!? This is the second time I've had to edit via PC (when viewed from phone/pc it's correct, but after upload it's either sideways or upside down etc) and mess with the orientation of several pics. Kind of ridiculous.

Quick lume shot before heading into work.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Switched to comfy rubber today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aqibyaseen (Aug 26, 2018)

@brushedbezel

Started a watch-based IG page instead of spamming my non-watch-loving friends with constant watch posts!


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

So I've got a question regarding the lume color. In my last pic it's right on the edge of teal and blue, however in person it appears a tad more teal? I've "charged" all 3 and they aren't really blue like other pics depict. Is there a period of transition to the noticeable blue color? 

I am just not seeing the blue or the noticeable white appearance of the BGW9 when not glowing. In a well lit room or daylight the lume appears to be a very very faint off white/cream color....actually quite a few shades different than what appears to be white in the "Halios" text.

Is that the actual color of BGW9 vs Series II lume?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

JLS36 said:


> How do you like the size, this is a bit on the smaller side for you?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


It is a bit on the smaller size for my wrist, but wears very well. I was concerned about the SS bezel making is appear even smaller, but that doesn't seem to be the case. It may be the nicest orange dial I have ever seen, and of course the SS bezel matches it beautifully. I am very pleased.


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

elschiz said:


> So I've got a question regarding the lume color. In my last pic it's right on the edge of teal and blue, however in person it appears a tad more teal? I've "charged" all 3 and they aren't really blue like other pics depict. Is there a period of transition to the noticeable blue color?
> 
> I am just not seeing the blue or the noticeable white appearance of the BGW9 when not glowing. In a well lit room or daylight the lume appears to be a very very faint off white/cream color....actually quite a few shades different than what appears to be white in the "Halios" text.
> 
> Is that the actual color of BGW9 vs Series II lume?


To me it's really turquoise blue at full charge


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Most lume tends to look more blue in pics. C3 will go from its bright yellowy green to a more tealy green and BGW9 which is like a pale teal really will look very blue.

It just depends on the lighting and camera.

Yours is fine


----------



## TodaysTime (Feb 27, 2018)

Nice! What is your wrist size?



Sillygoose said:


> Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

5.75" =)


TodaysTime said:


> Nice! What is your wrist size?


- Tappy Talkied


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Series 3 on blue colareb


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

The movement is frickin loud!!! 
Reminds me of the Timex Expedition I used to have. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

elschiz said:


> This. I actually considered a Rolex bracelet until I saw the price, but that doesn't mean I'm not any less interested in the fitment, especially at the lugs on the Seaforth. Though I've only seen pics of the Ginault, I really do not like the fitment at the lugs; even though the majority here agree the fitment is good enough, I'm not ok with it.


My Ginault bracelet fits excellent on my Seaforth. No rattle and only slight sharpness on the small flip part if the clasp.


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

mplsabdullah said:


> My Ginault bracelet fits excellent on my Seaforth. No rattle and only slight sharpness on the small flip part if the clasp.


It's the shape of the end links (not sure the exact name) that sit between the lugs. The shape of the Ginault peices do not match profile of the Seaforth lugs and at least for me, it doesn't look good.


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

i_samey said:


> Some shots of the sunburst grey on the canvas, and also tried it on the perlon from Baltic.


How would you compare the quality/feel if the Halios vs the Baltic?

Those Baltics are nice also.


----------



## GTuned (May 12, 2013)

LinuxJonCB said:


> View attachment 13604443
> 
> 
> Love it. Definitely the perfect size for a daily driver. Super thin, but large enough to have some wrist presence. For some reason, I had imagined the canvas on pastel being grey and not blue though?


I thought I was going crazy too - definitely expected a grey strap! The blue strap included is definitely funky, but not really to my taste and makes an already difficult colour (pastel blue) much harder to match to outfits.


----------



## LinuxJonCB (Jul 12, 2018)

GTuned said:


> I thought I was going crazy too - definitely expected a grey strap! The blue strap included is definitely funky, but not really to my taste and makes an already difficult colour (pastel blue) much harder to match to outfits.


Funky is definitely the right word. Whats funny is that 99% of the time I end up changing straps anyway, but this one is actually so comfortable I'd use it.... except for the color. The pastel dial seems easy enough to pull off, but the strap makes it a bit much in the office.


----------



## ptfly (May 18, 2017)

steinercat said:


> How would you compare the quality/feel if the Halios vs the Baltic?
> 
> Those Baltics are nice also.


I think the baltic is a thin single pass nato. This Halios nylon 2 pc is completely different.


----------



## ptfly (May 18, 2017)

Rcvd my SBG last night. Really liking it. Unique color. Looking forward to trying some new straps out next week. Might try out my oris diver 40mm bracelet at some point.


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

I like how in certain lighting, the indices can look a little gilt-ish (like in the first pic).


----------



## epikoh (Jan 24, 2017)

Got the shipping notification for today so going to be anxiously waiting while I’m at work.


----------



## ChristoO (Dec 27, 2012)

rellybelly said:


> 8% the cost.
> 
> IMHO the Ginault bracelet holds it back. Rattly, sharp, etc..
> 
> Used to have the Ocean Rover, I swear the bracelet was better. I'd venture a guess that these $200 Ginault bracelets are the same as the $60 fleabay ones.


The bracelet from my early Ginault fits pretty well, but my Ginault was one of the first 10 sold. I did find that the Ginault spring bars did not allow everything to fall into place, so I switched them out for the Halios ones and got everything to link up. They were just a little thinner.

I bought a $65 fleabay Rolex/Ginault copy and cannot get the bars to click into place. It's super close, so maybe a little time with a polishing stone will give me the play I need. The fleabay version has some rattle and more side slump curve than the actual Ginault, but they look exactly the same.

Hope I don't need to resort to the Dremel. Cause that almost never has the best outcome.


----------



## SAZ2301 (Mar 22, 2018)

Got the watch a couple of weeks ago but been away working...Finally home to see it... Seem to have a penchant for DLC...lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## i_samey (Mar 17, 2018)

steinercat said:


> i_samey said:
> 
> 
> > Some shots of the sunburst grey on the canvas, and also tried it on the perlon from Baltic.
> ...


I would say both are very well finished, and both founders take a lot of pride in their watches. For me, I'm not a huge fan of the manual wind in the Baltic, so would give the nod to the Halios movement.


----------



## GTuned (May 12, 2013)

I tried a Rolex Submariner No date, Ceramic current model (Ref 114060) strap on.. and whilst it looks at first like a match made in heaven, it actually does not align.

When flush from the dial side of the watch, it sticks out from the caseback side and the springbar would never have a chance of going in, and when flush with the back of the watch, it juts out past the lugs and definitely looks wrong. I suspect the diameter of the case curve is also ever so slightly off. Shame, because for a brief second it almost looked perfect  Making the problem more apparent is that the angle where the curved end of the strap meets the case seems a bit off too.

Back to the drawing board!


----------



## ChristoO (Dec 27, 2012)

ChristoO said:


> The bracelet from my early Ginault fits pretty well, but my Ginault was one of the first 10 sold. I did find that the Ginault spring bars did not allow everything to fall into place, so I switched them out for the Halios ones and got everything to link up. They were just a little thinner.
> 
> I bought a $65 fleabay Rolex/Ginault copy and cannot get the bars to click into place. It's super close, so maybe a little time with a polishing stone will give me the play I need. The fleabay version has some rattle and more side slump curve than the actual Ginault, but they look exactly the same.
> 
> Hope I don't need to resort to the Dremel. Cause that almost never has the best outcome.


Did some more studying and the $65 fleabay bracelet is a hunk of junk. It's not really working on to try and make it fit. Clasp doesn't really secure and there's tons play everywhere. The Seaforth deserves better! Guess I'll just be swapping the Ginault on and off of it until I can convince myself I should spend $200 on a much better bracelet.

Anyone else have any other leads on a solid bracelet that fits well and is a little more economical?


----------



## ChristoO (Dec 27, 2012)

GTuned said:


> I tried a Rolex Submariner No date, Ceramic current model (Ref 114060) strap on.. and whilst it looks at first like a match made in heaven, it actually does not align.
> 
> When flush from the dial side of the watch, it sticks out from the caseback side and the springbar would never have a chance of going in, and when flush with the back of the watch, it juts out past the lugs and definitely looks wrong. I suspect the diameter of the case curve is also ever so slightly off. Shame, because for a brief second it almost looked perfect  Making the problem more apparent is that the angle where the curved end of the strap meets the case seems a bit off too.
> 
> Back to the drawing board!


Good info!! If you come up with anything that works well please share your discovery.


----------



## epikoh (Jan 24, 2017)

IT'S HERE. It is so much better in person than the 800+ pages of pictures I went through. It fits incredibly well on my wrist. Will be wearing to the windup watch fair tomorrow and all weekend at work. I'm not feeling the canvas so will be trying to get rid of that. The rubber is beautiful though.


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

GTuned said:


> I thought I was going crazy too - definitely expected a grey strap! The blue strap included is definitely funky, but not really to my taste and makes an already difficult colour (pastel blue) much harder to match to outfits.


They should have shipped the anthracite canvas that came with the grey dial with the pastel blue and the blue canvas with the grey dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

arislan said:


> They should have shipped the anthracite canvas that came with the grey dial with the pastel blue and the blue canvas with the grey dial.


There were a few on here that got both of those watches. Elschiz or something like that recently posted. Maybe you can get him to demo those looks?


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

arislan said:


> They should have shipped the anthracite canvas that came with the grey dial with the pastel blue


They should've. The dark blue on the abyss should look good on the pastel as well.



> and the blue canvas with the grey dial.


They shouldn't have shipped the blue at all. Two pastels is one too many imo.


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Been wearing this all the time, in shower, in bed.. the tropic strap is really handy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markm27 (Oct 30, 2018)

rellybelly said:


> Seaforth's have landed. Order 42** within Canada.
> 
> Thought I'd immediately have a sense of which to keep, but that decision will need some wrist time. Grey bezel is gorgeous but hands might have some glare / legibility issues.
> 
> ...


Please could you providde details on the bracelet shown in the image? 
Thanks in advance

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SAZ2301 (Mar 22, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

So I figured out that in order to get the Ginault bracelet to sit perfect against the case you need to get Everest spring bars that are made for a Rolex. They are 2mm thick and fit in the bracelet like they should. I had a slight issue getting in the bottom half of the bracelet but a little wiggle and moving the spring bar with the tool and it popped right in. No more wiggle at all between the bracelet and the case.

BTW... I got the spring bars from Amazon (not prime shipped) for $18 but these things are made nice as you would expect coming from Everest.

Modern Rolex Style Replacement Spring Bars -- 2.0mm Thickness -- 20mm Lug Width https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MUWDUVZ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_ymk3Bb137ZV2A


















Sent from my Note


----------



## ranonranonarat (Oct 11, 2011)

MakaveliSK said:


> So I figured out that in order to get the Ginault bracelet to sit perfect against the case you need to get Everest spring bars that are made for a Rolex. They are 2mm thick and fit in the bracelet like they should. I had a slight issue getting in the bottom half of the bracelet but a little wiggle and moving the spring bar with the tool and it popped right in. No more wiggle at all between the bracelet and the case.
> 
> BTW... I got the spring bars from Amazon (not prime shipped) for $18 but these things are made nice as you would expect coming from Everest.
> 
> ...


i hope that's not the price for two springbars!


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

ranonranonarat said:


> i hope that's not the price for two springbars!


Yup... But worth it so it doesn't scratch or damage the case as it wobbles. You could probably find cheaper ones but didn't want to mess with quality issues as I have had issues with the $3 to 5$ box of crap. Whats 18 bucks on a $700 watch and a $200 bracelet?

Sent from my Note


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

Just got mine in. Trying to figure out what strap I like best. I'm kinda digging the olive for fall


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

KellenH said:


> Just got mine in. Trying to figure out what strap I like best. I'm kinda digging the olive for fall


Grey nato is my vote


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

Has anybody had their lugs drilled? That sure would be nice


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

MakaveliSK said:


> Whats 18 bucks on a $700 watch and a $200 bracelet?


The obvious solution would be to start our Kickstarter halios seaforth bracelet


----------



## TitaniumC4Bacon (Oct 2, 2017)

Hey guys!

I just wanted to tell everyone about a significantly cheaper alternative for the Ginault bracelet that still has a solid end link. After doing extensive forum research, I found that multiple people recommended any typical 5-digit Rolex Submariner bracelet though never posted any photos. Now, I have no idea what that means as I have never owned a Rolex so I just looked up a bunch of different ones on eBay and was able to find one that seemed like it would be good enough. Truthfully, when I first attached it to the watch, it was disappointingly loose. I can pull back the end piece and it would leave a substantial gap, at least 4 mm, between the case and the endlink if I tilted it backwards for both the 12 and the 6 sides so I just gave up on it.

Fast-forward to this morning when I decided to try a different set of spring bars (the ones that came with the canvas strap) and for whatever reason it magically fixed the security of the SEL! Granted, it was a pain to get it to fit (took me 15-20 minutes total for both sides), it's significantly more secure, especially on the 6 side. The only downside would be that the clasp just feels cheap. I'm not sure if it's possible to change it but if yes then I'm definitely going to do replace it as soon as I can. The bracelet has the pins that you screw into it and removing links was a bit of a struggle too when I first got them but after that initial hump it turned out quite well. Overall, I'm much happier about this purchase now, especially because it only cost me $49.9 USD (I forgot what I paid in CAD). I'm not sure if it's allowed to link eBay though but I can easily DM anyone who still wants it or just post the link in a reply later on.

If you guys want me to take other photos or have any other questions then just say so! The last two photos should show the minimal looseness when I tilt the SEL backwards vs forwards at the 12 side. No photos on the 6 as it rests quite well.


----------



## stuartb12 (Aug 30, 2013)

Loving it on the Toxic Shiznit










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Finally got mine yesterday to join my Series 1 gilt/sapphire.
Love the sunburst grey so far. I had a Series 1 gilt/12 hr steel Seaforth in the past and sunburst grey dial gives quite a different look/feel which is positive.

















A group shot with the other Halios.









And with a few other modern divers.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jaspert said:


> Finally got mine yesterday to join my Series 1 gilt/sapphire.
> Love the sunburst grey so far. I had a Series 1 gilt/12 hr steel Seaforth in the past and sunburst grey dial gives quite a different look/feel which is positive.
> 
> View attachment 13610043
> ...


Great collection.


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

Having been delivered 2.5 weeks ago, I finally have my Grey Sunburst in person. The crystal profile is the boxy dome that dreams are made of and pairs really well with the low profile of the steel bezel. I also got a new Crown & Buckle Supreme NATO and the hardware matches nicely with the angles of the Seaforth lugs. Might even give the chamfer on the NATO hardware a polish to better match... I'm not really one for canvas straps, thinking of moving the Halios buckle to another strap, maybe Cork or Leather?


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

This is on a 16800 Rolex oyster bracelet


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

skyleth said:


> Having been delivered 2.5 weeks ago, I finally have my Grey Sunburst in person. The crystal profile is the boxy dome that dreams are made of and pairs really well with the low profile of the steel bezel. I also got a new Crown & Buckle Supreme NATO and the hardware matches nicely with the angles of the Seaforth lugs. Might even give the chamfer on the NATO hardware a polish to better match... I'm not really one for canvas straps, thinking of moving the Halios buckle to another strap, maybe Cork or Leather?
> 
> View attachment 13610239


Dat is very sexy!


----------



## knoertel (Oct 1, 2018)

Not sure if this has been discussed before, since I only read the last 100 pages approximately, but did anyone have difficulties witbthe boxed saphire so far? I am thinking about buying a Seaforth but the boxed crystal kind of holds me back, especially on the fixed bezel ones. I tend to ding my watches against tables and doorframes, so would be glad to hear how shatterproof these actually are.

Cheers,
knoertel


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

knoertel said:


> Not sure if this has been discussed before, since I only read the last 100 pages approximately, but did anyone have difficulties witbthe boxed saphire so far? I am thinking about buying a Seaforth but the boxed crystal kind of holds me back, especially on the fixed bezel ones. I tend to ding my watches against tables and doorframes, so would be glad to hear how shatterproof these actually are.
> 
> Cheers,
> knoertel


Not too sure tbh.

I've never knocked my Seaforth before but have knocked the domed sapphire on my oris and it survived.

I think it should be fine as long as you are not bashing the crystal hard all the time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stuartb12 (Aug 30, 2013)

knoertel said:


> Not sure if this has been discussed before, since I only read the last 100 pages approximately, but did anyone have difficulties witbthe boxed saphire so far? I am thinking about buying a Seaforth but the boxed crystal kind of holds me back, especially on the fixed bezel ones. I tend to ding my watches against tables and doorframes, so would be glad to hear how shatterproof these actually are.
> 
> Cheers,
> knoertel


I've only had it a couple of weeks (steel diver bezel) but no issues so far. Aesthetically I think it's one of the coolest elements of the watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Banged it a few times already. So far so good.

On Uncle Seiko tropics today.


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

knoertel said:


> Not sure if this has been discussed before, since I only read the last 100 pages approximately, but did anyone have difficulties witbthe boxed saphire so far? I am thinking about buying a Seaforth but the boxed crystal kind of holds me back, especially on the fixed bezel ones. I tend to ding my watches against tables and doorframes, so would be glad to hear how shatterproof these actually are.
> 
> Cheers,
> knoertel


I love box and high dome crystal ( both vintage acrylic and sapphire) with 11 at last count. Had a few knocks over the years and yet to shatter one. I think you should be fine unless you knock it with high force at the right angle.


----------



## aqibyaseen (Aug 26, 2018)

skyleth said:


> Having been delivered 2.5 weeks ago, I finally have my Grey Sunburst in person. The crystal profile is the boxy dome that dreams are made of and pairs really well with the low profile of the steel bezel. I also got a new Crown & Buckle Supreme NATO and the hardware matches nicely with the angles of the Seaforth lugs. Might even give the chamfer on the NATO hardware a polish to better match... I'm not really one for canvas straps, thinking of moving the Halios buckle to another strap, maybe Cork or Leather?
> 
> View attachment 13610239


Got the same exact one! Same strap! Goes so well together.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Pre-ordered a pastel w stainless 12 hr & a grey w grey but a couple days later decided I should just choose one and canceled the grey. After the pastel arrived I saw some of the grey sunburst w grey sapphire and regretted cancelling it as the pastel just didn’t feel right. Well that one went to a fellow members wife and I got the one I think came out the best from member Freesole. The grey sappire really is nice. The grey sunburst also turned out great - not as green/brown as I feared or appeared in some photos. (It’s Seahorse guncase grey).
The Ginault bracelet is the way to go - confortable, easy sizing and fits the case like it was oem!


----------



## jsbx1 (Jun 27, 2014)

Received my watch on October 22nd and wore it for a full week and a bit. Very impressed with the timing, tracked it from October 26th through 30th and had a deviation of about +0.2 s/day.

Textile strap is nice and agree there should have been a complementary colour pairing with the watches, as opposed to the like colour pairing. Switched out the textile strap with a toad strap I ordered from Neptune Straps on Etsy back in May/June in anticipation on the Seaforth's arrival.






















Love the watch.

Thank you Jason for all the hard work,
Tony


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

Perfect weather for a bike ride


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Shooting some pictures and a little wine in the park with my wife. Love fall in Richmond, VA!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## knoertel (Oct 1, 2018)

Thank you for the replies concerning shattering the crystal. I also think it is an amazing feature but because I never had one before, I was unsure about how easy it is to shatter. I guess I should really consider picking one up. Just can't decide which generation and spec I prefer


----------



## rainmkr26 (Jan 18, 2018)

Been wearing it all week and it's super comfortable even on my small wrist.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LinuxJonCB (Jul 12, 2018)

I have a really bad feeling I'm going to end up buying an orange face on the 2nd hand market....


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

On a Martu Cork strap I got during Black Friday of last year.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

skyleth said:


> On a Martu Cork strap I got during Black Friday of last year.
> 
> View attachment 13613099


Great shot


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

So here's a fun story. I bought a car back in Nov. of 17. I noticed that the salesman had a Fortis watch on. So I asked him about it, and sure enough he was a watch guy. He had a couple others including a Seiko and a Vostok. I told him about Halios and how I was on the hunt for a seaforth.

Fast forward a couple months and Jason released the per-order. So I texted him letting him know about it. We both picked up an option, and both got ours in finally! So I swung by the dealership to shoot the sh** with him and look at each's others SF. Pretty fun little community.


----------



## brendanlcm (Mar 17, 2016)

any idea Steinhart 20mm Bracelet will fit? https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/...freihig-fuer-ocean-39-inkl-bandanstoesse.html


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

The Seaforth + SG dial works for all occasions, so while I love-love the gray sapphire bezel look, the 12-hour bezel had more utility for me in light of often-enough work travel. This and my dive bezeled GMT Seaforth are my go-to travel watches.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

mplsabdullah said:


> .[/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20181104/ff2b527bfab172a87533e300f0248ce4.jpg[/IMG]


= GADA win!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

kdtri1 said:


> Stop


Do not post sales threads or heads up I'm gonna sell outside the sales forum please.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aqibyaseen (Aug 26, 2018)

Hi guys, so on my Series 3, SBG, No Date, Fixed bezel, I went to set the time, unwound the crown, gently pulled out the crown and the whole crown and stem came out. Thats never happened to any of my other mechanical watches. Should I be worried?


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

aqibyaseen said:


> Hi guys, so on my Series 3, SBG, No Date, Fixed bezel, I went to set the time, unwound the crown, gently pulled out the crown and the whole crown and stem came out. Thats never happened to any of my other mechanical watches. Should I be worried?


Yes, don't force it back in. That can cause damage. Contact Jason ASAP.


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

Quicksilver said:


> Do not post sales threads or heads up I'm gonna sell outside the sales forum please.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sorry about that. I'm still new to this forum stuff.


----------



## Indigo_junkie (Mar 8, 2018)

Arrived! Order number 44xx to Sydney.


----------



## mngdew (Feb 19, 2018)

.


----------



## mngdew (Feb 19, 2018)

jsbx1 said:


> Received my watch on October 22nd and wore it for a full week and a bit. Very impressed with the timing, tracked it from October 26th through 30th and had a deviation of about +0.2 s/day.
> 
> Textile strap is nice and agree there should have been a complementary colour pairing with the watches, as opposed to the like colour pairing. Switched out the textile strap with a toad strap I ordered from Neptune Straps on Etsy back in May/June in anticipation on the Seaforth's arrival.
> 
> ...


You're so lucky. That's better than COSC certified.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

SB grey on invicta bracelet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RED FIVE (Dec 1, 2017)

Just got my Seaforth no date pastel blue dial with sapphire bezel. Been wearing it all weekend, and to be honest I'm a little disappointed. Maybe it's because the watch has been so hyped up on the forums or I waited 7 months from ordering to receiving the watch, but the watch seems a little too plain and flat with the pastel blue dial. There seems to be a lot of empty space on the bottom half of the watch without any text there as well. I do like the sapphire bezel and the lume on the watch. I probably should have gotten one of the sunburst dials.


----------



## RED FIVE (Dec 1, 2017)

Just got my Seaforth no date pastel blue dial with sapphire bezel. Been wearing it all weekend, and to be honest I'm a little disappointed. Maybe it's because the watch has been so hyped up on the forums or I waited 7 months from ordering to receiving the watch, but the watch seems a little too plain and flat with the pastel blue dial. There seems to be a lot of empty space on the bottom half of the watch without any text there as well. I do like the sapphire bezel and the lume on the watch. I probably should have gotten one of the sunburst dials.

View attachment 13616937


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

KellenH said:


> Has anybody had their lugs drilled? That sure would be nice


I was thinking about this, however when looking at the placement of the spring bars, the outer lug hole appears that it would come right through the edge of the lug and the beautiful chamfer. I don't know if that makes it tougher to do or not but seems like it would.

IG: th3measure


----------



## DanKoR0 (Dec 4, 2015)

TheMeasure said:


> I was thinking about this, however when looking at the placement of the spring bars, the outer lug hole appears that it would come right through the edge of the lug and the beautiful chamfer. I don't know if that makes it tougher to do or not but seems like it would.
> 
> IG: th3measure


Jason mentioned this exactly as a reason why he didn't include drilled lugs. It was a while ago, but I believe he said something about compromised structural integrity.


----------



## Ricardo84 (Sep 17, 2018)

BStu185 said:


> Monday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this colour. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## epikoh (Jan 24, 2017)

On a "latte" Blushark NATO. I'm gonna mess around with strap combos for a bit. I have an ocher ColaReb, Bond NATO, grey fluco leather and a Sinn H-Link bracelet that if it fits, it'll live on that.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

IG: th3measure


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knoertel (Oct 1, 2018)

A question for those who own a fixed bezel variant: is the fixed bezel flush with the case or are there overhangs? On the pictures i have seen so far they mostly seem to be flush, which is amazing, but i haven't seen a clear proof for that in the area around the lugs, as I often see little shadows there indicating an overhang. Answers will be greatly appreciated!

Cheers,
knoertel


----------



## adamdoubletee (Jul 22, 2018)

Pastel with steel bezel is stunning. Waiting for my MN Sahara strap to pair up


----------



## brendanlcm (Mar 17, 2016)

Rubber strap with clasp









Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

knoertel said:


> A question for those who own a fixed bezel variant: is the fixed bezel flush with the case or are there overhangs? On the pictures i have seen so far they mostly seem to be flush, which is amazing, but i haven't seen a clear proof for that in the area around the lugs, as I often see little shadows there indicating an overhang. Answers will be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Cheers,
> knoertel


Flush all around.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

TheMeasure said:


> IG: th3measure


Great pics


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

A humble thanks my friend! 



boatswain said:


> Great pics


IG: th3measure


----------



## ptfly (May 18, 2017)

RED FIVE said:


> Just got my Seaforth no date pastel blue dial with sapphire bezel. Been wearing it all weekend, and to be honest I'm a little disappointed. Maybe it's because the watch has been so hyped up on the forums or I waited 7 months from ordering to receiving the watch, but the watch seems a little too plain and flat with the pastel blue dial. There seems to be a lot of empty space on the bottom half of the watch without any text there as well. I do like the sapphire bezel and the lume on the watch. I probably should have gotten one of the sunburst dials.
> 
> View attachment 13616937


I like my SBG no date but also liked my version 1 black/gilt. The empty space maybe the proportion of the larger dial on your wrist...just my opinion.
Maybe put it up for sale and hold out for the next run. Except for a possible seaforth bronze release I believe Jason has been talking about a 38/39mm new style. It may be a long wait but the new size would really fit your wrist and maybe he offers the SBG again.


----------



## aqibyaseen (Aug 26, 2018)

jam karet said:


> Flush all around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I concur. Allll flush!

Also, What strap is that?


----------



## Cralle (Oct 3, 2018)

jam karet said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been searching for a blue leather strap for my pastel, they're a great pair. What strap is that pictured?


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Cralle said:


> I've been searching for a blue leather strap for my pastel, they're a great pair. What strap is that pictured?





aqibyaseen said:


> I concur. Allll flush!
> 
> Also, What strap is that?


It's from W&W, model 2 in navy.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

jam karet said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keren!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dboulders (Oct 10, 2011)

jam karet said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks so damn good on that strap. I've been wearing mine on a Toxic NATO's Admiralty grey for a while now. I think I have to switch it up after seeing this.


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

EA-Sport said:


> Keren!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

dboulders said:


> Looks so damn good on that strap. I've been wearing mine on a Toxic NATO's Admiralty grey for a while now. I think I have to switch it up after seeing this.


Much appreciated.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabarig (Jan 17, 2012)

Kept in the box, couldn't resist.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Mine with a little bit of lume...


----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)

So three weeks now and it's settled in at around +4s/d at this point which I'm more than pleased with. Still absolutely no regrets about the choice of colour. I had my concerns about maybe passing up on the pastel again but I've got an NTH Hꙩlland on order that will definitely scratch the itch for a fun blue so I think I'll be content with the collection as is for a while.


----------



## seedubs1 (Dec 22, 2017)

Man these are such a clean design


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Still a favorite


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Not bad looking on Erika's MN...


----------



## knoertel (Oct 1, 2018)

Do the no date versions have a phantom position? I recall the missing phantom position being a selling point for Gen 1, but haven't read about Gen 3 so far.


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

I wonder if there are people still waiting for shipment of their watches. Seems like at least everyone here has gotten their's by now.


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

knoertel said:


> Do the no date versions have a phantom position? I recall the missing phantom position being a selling point for Gen 1, but haven't read about Gen 3 so far.


No phantom position in Gen 3.


----------



## Max Rebo (May 28, 2012)

TheJubs said:


> I wonder if there are people still waiting for shipment of their watches. Seems like at least everyone here has gotten their's by now.


Well... Should have received mine on Tuesday no watch by Thursday so I contacted FedEx and my watch is still MIA. My usual driver even came into my work to ask if she had delivered the package on Monday as she had been asked to confirm???

I'll probably be the last one which is fine I have plenty of watches at this point so no big deal. Based on what I'm seeing the grey Barton canvas strap is the perfect match for the pastel dial hopefully I'll find out on Monday!


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

TheJubs said:


> I wonder if there are people still waiting for shipment of their watches. Seems like at least everyone here has gotten their's by now.


This thread has gone quiet the last few days so I'm assuming most people have received their watches and are enjoying them 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

Agreed!



househalfman said:


> Not bad looking on Erika's MN...


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

skyleth said:


> Agreed!


Lovely shot....


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

skyleth said:


> Agreed!


Did you really have to quote my crappy pic while attaching an awesome pic like that??


----------



## i_samey (Mar 17, 2018)

A few strap options on the sunburst.....


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

A fun IG challenge. Favorite pen with your watch shot.










IG: th3measure


----------



## genepi_waves (Oct 15, 2018)

Just wondering if anyone has an abyss sapphire/erika's mn black ops combination and could post a photo? Thinking about this combination but would love to see it first together


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Not too bad on an Erika Trident MN either


----------



## knoertel (Oct 1, 2018)

Just a quick heads-up for fellow Europeans:

There is still an abyss blue no date fixie available through FORaSEC. Gotta go fast!

Cheers,
knoertel


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

Out and about


----------



## firewatch44 (Aug 18, 2013)

How long are the OEM straps? I have a 7 5/8 inch wrist. Will they fit? Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

Just got in some fresh Horween Color 8 Chromexcel from my Etsy vendor of choice. The leather still needs to stretch a bit but I'm liking the combo for the Fall and Winter. I even fitted the Halios buckle to it.


----------



## bigred7078 (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Just curious ... Are we gonna start a Halios Swap thread?


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm surprised no one has posted this


__
http://instagr.am/p/BqCLXCigfGo/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigred7078 (Oct 23, 2016)

EL_GEEk said:


> I'm surprised no one has posted this
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Yeah, I'm a fan of the Roldorf edition from what I've seen. The problem is that, there isn't a lot of pics/examples. Is this the first real world pic of it assembled?


----------



## LinuxJonCB (Jul 12, 2018)

Anyone feel like the provided canvas is a bit flimsy? 

After wearing mine for a week, I feel like it would actually feel more sturdy on a nato of all things.


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

firewatch44 said:


> How long are the OEM straps? I have a 7 5/8 inch wrist. Will they fit? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I think you should be fine. I have a 6.75 inch wrist, and I'm almost on the last hole (closest to the lugs)


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

Ossamanity said:


> Just curious ... Are we gonna start a Halios Swap thread?


Not a bad idea...I'm sure there's a tonne of ppl that want to trade cos they've realised they wanted a different variant.


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

skyleth said:


> Just got in some fresh Horween Color 8 Chromexcel from my Etsy vendor of choice. The leather still needs to stretch a bit but I'm liking the combo for the Fall and Winter. I even fitted the Halios buckle to it.
> 
> View attachment 13633421
> 
> View attachment 13633443


May I ask which Etsy vendor you get your straps from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

kdtri1 said:


> May I ask which Etsy vendor you get your straps from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ChoiceCuts from NC

I'm up to 5+ made by them at this point, they come with a pretty standard thumbnail buckle, and by default are no-taper. But I really like the thickness of the leather (not too thick, not too thin) and the thread (again, not too thick, not too thin).


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

skyleth said:


> ChoiceCuts from NC
> 
> I'm up to 5+ made by them at this point, they come with a pretty standard thumbnail buckle, and by default are no-taper. But I really like the thickness of the leather (not too thick, not too thin) and the thread (again, not too thick, not too thin).
> 
> View attachment 13634019


Thanks! I'll check them out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

I don't know if you guys recalled that I had an issue with bezel alignment awhile back with my s3 sapphire and misaligned 12 o clock indices on my s2, but anyways, I dropped a mail to ask if this is normal and Jason replied that it wasn't and asked me to send both back. Shipping was covered and after exactly 2 weeks, I got both of them back with the issues fixed. Given that he's busy shipping out series 3, I am extremely satisfied with the communication and turnaround time. That being said, I hope no one starts to scrutinize their new seaforths under the loupe.


----------



## 11GTCS (Jan 2, 2013)

Look great! While I don't necessarily love how Jason does things (my dad owns a small business and I get it, but the poor guy is in way over his hid on this model), his service is unquestioningly excellent. I can't wait for my pastel 12 hour to get here tomorrow! Been trying to get one of these since this time last year and it's finally about to happen.


----------



## kuuttingg (Jun 5, 2018)

deepfriedicecubes said:


> I don't know if you guys recalled that I had an issue with bezel alignment awhile back with my s3 sapphire and misaligned 12 o clock indices on my s2, but anyways, I dropped a mail to ask if this is normal and Jason replied that it wasn't and asked me to send both back. Shipping was covered and after exactly 2 weeks, I got both of them back with the issues fixed. Given that he's busy shipping out series 3, I am extremely satisfied with the communication and turnaround time. That being said, I hope no one starts to scrutinize their new seaforths under the loupe.
> 
> View attachment 13634233
> 
> ...


We have to scrutinize our watch if you experience this problem because it might be happening on my Seaforth 3. And this is not because we are trying to find faults but to make sure that if a problem do exist Halios will know what is causing all these watches to function properly.


----------



## kuuttingg (Jun 5, 2018)

kuuttingg said:


> We have to scrutinize our watch if you experience this problem because it might be happening on my Seaforth 3. And this is not because we are trying to find faults but to make sure that if a problem do exist Halios will know what is causing all these watches to function properly.


***I meant not to function properly.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

kdtri1 said:


> Not a bad idea...I'm sure there's a tonne of ppl that want to trade cos they've realised they wanted a different variant.


Yea I have the SG DLC and wanted to try the abyss blue or sg with a sapphire bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

It looks way better Than the renders, but I don't really like it. And I love the seaforth


EL_GEEk said:


> I'm surprised no one has posted this
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckatron (Feb 19, 2018)

Rocking my new sunburst no date Seaforth.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## epikoh (Jan 24, 2017)

Super comfy on the oem rubber.









My sister said this was the best match and it really is nice.


----------



## LinuxJonCB (Jul 12, 2018)

kdtri1 said:


> Not a bad idea...I'm sure there's a tonne of ppl that want to trade cos they've realised they wanted a different variant.


I wouldn't totally be opposed to trading my pastel for an orange....


----------



## bigred7078 (Oct 23, 2016)

skyleth said:


> ChoiceCuts from NC
> 
> I'm up to 5+ made by them at this point, they come with a pretty standard thumbnail buckle, and by default are no-taper. But I really like the thickness of the leather (not too thick, not too thin) and the thread (again, not too thick, not too thin).
> 
> View attachment 13634019


Ha that's awesome. Choice Cuts is actually local to me and i've seen his pop up stands around town. I'll have to snag one soon since they look great on the Seaforth!


----------



## SAZ2301 (Mar 22, 2018)

Pastealth









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LinuxJonCB (Jul 12, 2018)

SAZ2301 said:


> Pastealth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm amazed how diff the fixed DLC looks than all the other models. Almost like a totally different timepiece.


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 24, 2015)

deepfriedicecubes said:


> I don't know if you guys recalled that I had an issue with bezel alignment awhile back with my s3 sapphire and misaligned 12 o clock indices on my s2, but anyways, I dropped a mail to ask if this is normal and Jason replied that it wasn't and asked me to send both back. Shipping was covered and after exactly 2 weeks, I got both of them back with the issues fixed. Given that he's busy shipping out series 3, I am extremely satisfied with the communication and turnaround time. That being said, I hope no one starts to scrutinize their new seaforths under the loupe.


That's great. I wonder if the date window bleed that some issues have with their series III would similarly be taken care of.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## genepi_waves (Oct 15, 2018)

n1k0 said:


> Not too bad on an Erika Trident MN either


Thanks for sharing this combination @n1k0! The Trident looks like the perfect match with the abyss


----------



## genepi_waves (Oct 15, 2018)

Just curious, has anyone been curious enough to open their SF and have a look at the 2824-2?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Sorry to everyone who’s in love, but I think the Roldorf is hideous. I don’t get it. It’s the only Halios that I don’t understand.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm a fan of it. And knowing what Jason delivers, I am pretty sure this will be even better in person


__
http://instagr.am/p/BqGT46ngBYO/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LinuxJonCB (Jul 12, 2018)

EL_GEEk said:


> I'm a fan of it. And knowing what Jason delivers, I am pretty sure this will be even better in person
> 
> 
> __
> ...


It's really strange seeing something from Halios that looks so little like a diver. I'm still torn.


----------



## 11GTCS (Jan 2, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> Sorry to everyone who's in love, but I think the Roldorf is hideous. I don't get it. It's the only Halios that I don't understand.


I mean I'm not a fixed bezel SF guy in general, but I do think that dial will look stunning in person in a toolish sorta way.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

11GTCS said:


> I mean I'm not a fixed bezel SF guy in general, but I do think that dial will look stunning in person in a toolish sorta way.


Jason doesn't make bad watches, so I'm sure it would surprise me. It's just not pulling my strings like a Halios normally does.


----------



## 11GTCS (Jan 2, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> Jason doesn't make bad watches, so I'm sure it would surprise me. It's just not pulling my strings like a Halios normally does.


Yeah, though he definitely makes things to every taste, which means it's inevitable any given watch won't jive with a decent number of people. I'm holding my breath for his small watch coming next year since I've got smaller wrists


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

There's more


__
http://instagr.am/p/BqGc-P4AHN8/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

cardinal_waves said:


> The Trident looks like the perfect match with the abyss


The trident no stripes is personally recommended by Jason for the abyss blue because it just goes so well with each other.


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

Taking some photos with something other than an iPhone, definitely shows the sunburst better on a larger sensor.


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

skyleth said:


> Taking some photos with something other than an iPhone, definitely shows the sunburst better on a larger sensor.
> 
> View attachment 13636007
> 
> View attachment 13636009


Great shots! Really makes me want to trade my Abyss Blue for a Sunburst Grey...


----------



## LinuxJonCB (Jul 12, 2018)

Robotaz said:


> Jason doesn't make bad watches, so I'm sure it would surprise me. It's just not pulling my strings like a Halios normally does.


I think Jason may, to some degree, be trying to get away from making everything that looks like a micro brand diver. Offering a fixie at all on the SF has got to be a step that way intentionally.


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

11GTCS said:


> Yeah, though he definitely makes things to every taste, which means it's inevitable any given watch won't jive with a decent number of people. I'm holding my breath for his small watch coming next year since I've got smaller wrists


Any news on the smaller 2019 watch? Field watch type, wasn't it?


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

steinercat said:


> Any news on the smaller 2019 watch? Field watch type, wasn't it?


No one really knows yet. About the only concrete thing that's been revealed so far is that it's (tentatively) slated for release next year, and its either a 39 or 38 mm.


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

Hi guys, sorry to bother you again with old questions,but i'm 300 pages late 😄
Can someone tell me what bracelet fits the Seaforth without any work? A plug and play bracelet...
Cuase after months, i finally reached the goal and purchased an Abyss blue from Forasec (one of the very last, i guess). 
I have to look it "in the eyes" and understand if it's to big for my wrist, but if it's good, i'll have to buy a lumed MN Trident and a bracelet for it.
Thank you 

Gabriele


----------



## 11GTCS (Jan 2, 2013)

TheJubs said:


> No one really knows yet. About the only concrete thing that's been revealed so far is that it's (tentatively) slated for release next year, and its either a 39 or 38 mm.


Yeah he alluded to the fact that it might be field style, or at least that it wouldn't be strictly a by-the-numbers diver, when he did an interview at some point, but he's playing close to the chest. I hope he takes a couple months off after SF III, poor guy bit off more than he could chew in the QC/Fulfillment department.


----------



## 11GTCS (Jan 2, 2013)

gabbro said:


> Hi guys, sorry to bother you again with old questions,but i'm 300 pages late &#55357;&#56836;
> Can someone tell me what bracelet fits the Seaforth without any work? A plug and play bracelet...
> Cuase after months, i finally reached the goal and purchased an Abyss blue from Forasec (one of the very last, i guess).
> I have to look it "in the eyes" and understand if it's to big for my wrist, but if it's good, i'll have to buy a lumed MN Trident and a bracelet for it.
> ...


No worries, I'm still catching up myself. The Ginault 94530G bracelet (just google that) fits perfectly with Rolex style springbars. People have also found that the Invicta quartz diver bracelet also fits with a little pinching of the hollow endlinks.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

I wonder if he's done shipping. I haven't heard anything about the remaining pieces being offered for sale. Maybe he's sold them behind the scenes already.


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> I wonder if he's done shipping. I haven't heard anything about the remaining pieces being offered for sale. Maybe he's sold them behind the scenes already.


My guess is that he'll put up any remaining pieces up for sale once the Roldorf edition ships out.


----------



## jonnyvsrobots (Feb 12, 2012)

Finally got my Seaforth! Was received in late October, but I was in the middle of moving so had to get it shipped to my parents' house and wait an extra excruciating couple of weeks!

This is my first Halios, so a few of observations:

1) The domed crystal and polished beveled edge on the lugs really have to be seen to believed. I've probably seen a hundred different Seaforth pics, but nothing like seeing it in-person.
2) Not sure if it's the case, movement grade, or something else, but it's definitely a louder watch than my Stowa Flieger with the same 2824-2 movement (Top on the Flieger vs. what I believe is Elabore on the Seaforth). I can hear the movement ticking if I'm sitting quietly at my computer. I actually like hearing the ticking, so not a negative, just an observation across two watches with similar movements.
3) The straps are REALLY comfortable. I especially like the ballistic nylon strap with the leather backing. Would love to purchase more from Jason in different colors, although I'm sure he's got enough to do that he doesn't have to get into the strap-making business full time. Barring that option, anyone have any suggestions for a similar strap (nylon w/ leather back)? Ingenious!

Finally, a couple quick wrist shots!


----------



## 11GTCS (Jan 2, 2013)

jonnyvsrobots said:


> Finally got my Seaforth! Was received in late October, but I was in the middle of moving so had to get it shipped to my parents' house and wait an extra excruciating couple of weeks!
> 
> This is my first Halios, so a few of observations:
> 
> ...


Funny, I really loved the rubber the best. At any rate, Cheapest Nato Straps has a line of leather backed canvas straps (and a bunch of fairly cool other straps), they'd probably be worth checking out. They actually look pretty similar to the ones that came with the SF. Concur with the loudness of rotor and ticking on this model, I'm assuming it's a lot to with caseback thickness and proximity of the rotor to the caseback.


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

I am using the Ginault bracelet also, another member recommended using 2mm spring bars for a better fit onto the case. I bought 2mm spring bars from the bay, and yes the fit is much better than standard spring bars. The bars that I bought where only around $5 for 4 on sale. The bars were a pain to install, but once in. The endlink fit is tight against the case with no wiggle.


----------



## 11GTCS (Jan 2, 2013)

bjjkk said:


> I am using the Ginault bracelet also, another member recommended using 2mm spring bars for a better fit onto the case. I bought 2mm spring bars from the bay, and yes the fit is much better than standard spring bars. The bars that I bought where only around $5 for 4 on sale. The bars were a pain to install, but once in. The endlink fit is tight against the case with no wiggle.


Yeah I'd seen that recommendation (they suggested everest/rolex oem bars, but obviously that's a tough pill to swallow for most people). It'd make sense, since the hole bored in the ginault bracelet links is the size of a rolex bar, so the skinner bars in the SF would make the link unsecure and rattle


----------



## 11GTCS (Jan 2, 2013)

double post


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

Yeah the Everest bars are way to expensive, for me at least. The ones I bought are from a seller from England. I placed the ordered middle of last week got them today, he shipped the same day I purchased. I have to say the bars are excellent quality, I can't imagine the Everest bars being better.


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

LinuxJonCB said:


> I'm amazed how diff the fixed DLC looks than all the other models. Almost like a totally different timepiece.


I agree. I met a WIS while on a business workshop in India last week, and when he heard I had a Halios Seaforth with me (I was wearing my Grand Seiko in the office), he asked me to wear it to dinner and drinks that night because he really wanted to see a Seaforth in the metal. So I wore it, but was thinking at the time that the DLC model isn't a standard representation of the Seaforth. It fits into my collection, but it's not for everyone.

He thought it was cool, though. Appeared impressed, but not sure if he will try to pick one up.

He has a Ming and I reaaally wish he had brought it to India. He's from Singapore.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Zinzan said:


> I agree. I met a WIS while on a business workshop in India last week, and when he heard I had a Halios Seaforth with me (I was wearing my Grand Seiko in the office), he asked me to wear it to dinner and drinks that night because he really wanted to see a Seaforth in the metal. So I wore it, but was thinking at the time that the DLC model isn't a standard representation of the Seaforth. It fits into my collection, but it's not for everyone.
> 
> He thought it was cool, though. Appeared impressed, but not sure if he will try to pick one up.
> 
> He has a Ming and I reaaally wish he had brought it to India. He's from Singapore.


It's so good to meet someone that shares the same interest in a business set up.


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

bjjkk said:


> Yeah the Everest bars are way to expensive, for me at least. The ones I bought are from a seller from England. I placed the ordered middle of last week got them today, he shipped the same day I purchased. I have to say the bars are excellent quality, I can't imagine the Everest bars being better.


Can you send me a link via PM? 
I opened wus this morning wanting to ask exactly about spring bars. 
I contacted Ginault and the told me they won't sell me the bars, so i was just wondering how to move...


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

gabbro said:


> Can you send me a link via PM?
> I opened wus this morning wanting to ask exactly about spring bars.
> I contacted Ginault and the told me they won't sell me the bars, so i was just wondering how to move...


I'm guessing any 2.0mm x 20mm spring bar would work? Just got myself a Ginault bracelet. Would probably try a generic 2.0mm one before I go for the Everest ones.


----------



## 11GTCS (Jan 2, 2013)

gabbro said:


> Can you send me a link via PM?
> I opened wus this morning wanting to ask exactly about spring bars.
> I contacted Ginault and the told me they won't sell me the bars, so i was just wondering how to move...


I just checked and otto frei also has some of the swiss made 2.0x20 bars, they're two bucks a pop, so worth considering ordering from them, since they're an actual watchmaking supplier and have good quality stuff.


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

To everyone ordering spring bars, make sure they have shoulders. The Ginault bracelet has a real small opening for changing it in/out. I had to use my spring bar tool kind of sideways to get the bracelet off. I can't imagine ever getting it off with shoulderless spring bars.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Can someone please post a link to the spring bars they found on ebay that worked.


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> Can someone please post a link to the spring bars they found on ebay that worked.


It would be great. 
I was going to buy a couple of double flange bars...not the right choice, i guess.


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

Ouch.
Shipped to Italy, using the coupon,that bracelet cost more than 230 $.
And I have to add 25% for Vat and customs fees. 
I don't think it's worth the money.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Right, so I was way late to the gen III boat -- it had already sailed way past the horizon when I started dicking around with the watch build feature on the website. Still, love the signal orange version, with date and 12hr bezel. Just what I was looking for in a watch, perfect size, etc.

Then one shows up -- signal orange! date! 12hr bezel! -- with a bunch of others in the For Sale section here. Great! Check price... waitaminute...

Check website retail price. Huh. That's quite the markup on a flip...

Check back in at WUS -- *SOLD*

WTF?!?

Oh, well. Here's hoping for a gen IV or someone popping up with a previous gen for sale. For y'all who got one, I offer this;









Curse of WUS -- sometimes it pains me to see what I missed out on...


----------



## Fokstom (May 22, 2017)

Hey again


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

bjjkk said:


> Yeah the Everest bars are way to expensive, for me at least. The ones I bought are from a seller from England. I placed the ordered middle of last week got them today, he shipped the same day I purchased. I have to say the bars are excellent quality, I can't imagine the Everest bars being better.


I'm curious where you found Everest bars so expensive they're out of the question? I found a pair with the SF/Ginault dimensions for $10. I understand that's $5 per bar, but when I read "too expensive," I guess I was thinking over $50 bucks or something for a pair of springbars. Are the ones you found more than $10 for a set?


----------



## 11GTCS (Jan 2, 2013)

elschiz said:


> I'm curious where you found Everest bars so expensive they're out of the question? I found a pair with the SF/Ginault dimensions for $10. I understand that's $5 per bar, but when I read "too expensive," I guess I was thinking over $50 bucks or something for a pair of springbars. Are the ones you found more than $10 for a set?


If you get the everest bars on amazon they're 18 shipped. I don't think that's too expensive relative to a 700 dollar watch and 200 dollar bracelet, but everyone values things differently.


----------



## 11GTCS (Jan 2, 2013)

The light today during the ice storm made for some nice photos of the pastel material on the dial!


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

I know I'm preaching to the choir here, but wow did Jason do it again. I own a gen 1 gilt fixie and it's one of my favorite watches. When gen 3 came along I wanted to own one with a sapphire bezel and figured that would be a more sporty look. I ordered the pastel blue, but when it came, it kind of left me cold (I dunno, maybe I would have liked it more if it had come in the summer?). Fortunately, thanks to WUS, I found a member with a gray dial gen 3 (and the amazing gray sapphire bezel) who wanted to trade and my new watch came last night. I am really totally over the moon with the gray dial and especially that bezel. Such a GREAT dressy diver vibe to this one..... Jason continues to amaze......


----------



## dglsjhan (Jul 20, 2017)

I bought these: https://www.ebay.com/itm/20mm-x-2-0...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649

They were delivered in 7 days. I installed the Ginault band last night and they seem to work fine. The seller also included 4 ea. of 1.78mm spring bars.

Let me know if you need a couple as I'm sure I already have more than I can ever use.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

gabbro said:


> Hi guys, sorry to bother you again with old questions,but i'm 300 pages late ?
> Can someone tell me what bracelet fits the Seaforth without any work? A plug and play bracelet...
> Cuase after months, i finally reached the goal and purchased an Abyss blue from Forasec (one of the very last, i guess).
> I have to look it "in the eyes" and understand if it's to big for my wrist, but if it's good, i'll have to buy a lumed MN Trident and a bracelet for it.
> ...


I recently purchased the ginault bracelet and must say it really is a plug an play piece. I got 6" wrists and had to remove ALL removable links. They are screw-in type.

But it fits great and looks spectacular. It completes the watch in my opinion. It's the closest you can go for a Rolex look without being a Hommage

See for yourself










Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## dglsjhan (Jul 20, 2017)

I've got that Oris model too though it came w/the rubber strap. I like it a lot but wanted a bracelet for it. When I couldn't find one I bought the 42mm version in blue w/bracelet and like it too. Then, after that, I found a bracelet on the used market. Since I had a Seaforth (AbyssBlue) on order, though with a Ginault on standby, I decided to wait to install it on the Halios to see if it would fit. And then I found a Pastel Blue which put me in a quandary. That is, which model for which to use the Ginault bracelet. last night I decided to go w/the original plan and was able to install it on the Abyss Blue - not easy but completed it w/no damage  So then I decided to try the Oris bracelet on the Pastel blue. I must say they seem to be made for each other. It's thinner, narrower and a much smaller clasp. The matching of the bracelet at the lug isn't perfect but more than good enough. The fit of the end link at the case is perfect on the 6 o'clock side with a very minor gap on the 12 o'clock side. So now I'm back to square1 re the Oris. That said, I do like it on a black strap - either alligator or lizard.



Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> I recently purchased the ginault bracelet and must say it really is a plug an play piece. I got 6" wrists and had to remove ALL removable links. They are screw-in type.
> 
> But it fits great and looks spectacular. It completes the watch in my opinion. It's the closest you can go for a Rolex look without being a Hommage
> 
> ...


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

Sorry guys,
the date disc on the Abyss blue, is blue or black?
It really looks black. 
Not a problem at all, just talking.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

gabbro said:


> Sorry guys,
> the date disc on the Abyss blue, is blue or black?
> It really looks black.
> Not a problem at all, just talking.


Seems black to me










Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## kakefe (Feb 16, 2014)

Another affordable bracelet option which I tried today.. I ll have the chance to work on it this weekend for better fix if possible .. It s Vostok bracelet special for 020 case..










Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

The Vostock bracelet is all brushed, right?
It's the same for the Ginault? I guess the best thing is a double finished bracelet, looking at Seaforth 's lugs...


----------



## 11GTCS (Jan 2, 2013)

gabbro said:


> The Vostock bracelet is all brushed, right?
> It's the same for the Ginault? I guess the best thing is a double finished bracelet, looking at Seaforth 's lugs...


The Ginault bracelet is polished on the sides, which is as much polish as the SF needs I think. It's really a very tool watch style case


----------



## kakefe (Feb 16, 2014)

gabbro said:


> The Vostock bracelet is all brushed, right?
> It's the same for the Ginault? I guess the best thing is a double finished bracelet, looking at Seaforth 's lugs...


No centers are polished on the original I brushed this one for my amphibia.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

kakefe said:


> No centers are polished on the original I brushed this one for my amphibia.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot. 
So it seems to be an interesting option.


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Happy Friday everyone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aqibyaseen (Aug 26, 2018)

My Seaforth on some Shell Cordovan!

@brushedbezel


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

aqibyaseen said:


> View attachment 13645047
> 
> 
> View attachment 13645051
> ...


Care to share who made the strap?


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

gabbro said:


> Sorry guys,
> the date disc on the Abyss blue, is blue or black?
> It really looks black.
> Not a problem at all, just talking.





Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Seems black to me


Yeah, it's black.


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

elschiz said:


> I'm curious where you found Everest bars so expensive they're out of the question? I found a pair with the SF/Ginault dimensions for $10. I understand that's $5 per bar, but when I read "too expensive," I guess I was thinking over $50 bucks or something for a pair of springbars. Are the ones you found more than $10 for a set?


The spring bars I purchased where $5.50 for four spring bars. They where shipped free by mail. The Everest bars on Amazon where $25 for TWO, plus $8 shipping for a whopping $33 for two spring bars. For me that is ridiculously expensive for two spring bars. In all fairness on Everest own website the spring bars are $10 plus $4 shipping, still $10 more than the ones I purchased from below:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/ULTRA-STRO...NS-STAINLESS-STEEL-18mm-to-26mm-/292218244526

Its your money buy what you will


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

Ok, these are the ones i was looking.
But can someone tell me if double flange spring bars (like these) are right, or shoulder bars are preferable?


----------



## 11GTCS (Jan 2, 2013)

Some fall color!


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

gabbro said:


> Ok, these are the ones i was looking.
> But can someone tell me if double flange spring bars (like these) are right, or shoulder bars are preferable?


If you ever want to take the bracelet off flange spring bars are the only option. The shoulder bars with out drilled lugs would be in forever.


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

Thank you very much for the explanation.
Some posts ago someone wrote that the only way to go were shoulder bars, so i was a little confused. Now it's clear, thank you!


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

bjjkk said:


> If you ever want to take the bracelet off flange spring bars are the only option. The shoulder bars with out drilled lugs would be in forever.


I think a double shoulder/single flanged/double flanged works fine, but single shoulder is definitely for those with drilled lugs. To make things more confusing, some refer to single shoulder as shoulderless. When ppl said to go for shoulder, they probably meant the double shoulder instead of the single shoulder. Anyways, flanged bars definitely works for non drilled lugs.


----------



## Aurornis (Oct 3, 2016)

RE: The Nanuk Nano 320 cases which came with some previous Halios watches - If you want a 320, there's a 3 day 50% off Black Friday sale at hardcases.ca (not 100% sure when it starts though).

I'm thinking of getting a larger case so I can travel with several watches (Nanuk 909) in absolute protective custody  It'll also double as a great portable humidor to bring home a few dozen Cuban Cigars.

(the following picture is not related to the Nanuk cases. It's just there to gratuitously show off the really nice domed Seaforth crystal)


----------



## kakefe (Feb 16, 2014)

My abbys sapphire on Vostok bracelet









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm anxiously waiting for my EO lumed Trident strap to add some pic. I can't deal with the canvas, i'm not wearing it till i have the right strap (or bracelet)


----------



## aqibyaseen (Aug 26, 2018)

Its a Fluco strap


----------



## 11GTCS (Jan 2, 2013)

gabbro said:


> I'm anxiously waiting for my EO lumed Trident strap to add some pic. I can't deal with the canvas, i'm not wearing it till i have the right strap (or bracelet)


do you not like the rubber strap or have a NATO? The rubber strap on this watch is incredibly comfortable.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

aqibyaseen said:


> View attachment 13645047
> 
> 
> View attachment 13645051
> ...


Great strap! Would you mind letting us know where you purchased it?


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

I don't like rubber at all. I have a Squale, worn its rubber maybe once. I guess i'll never put on the rubber on the SF.
I have lots oh Nato's, but nothing blue. 
I'll wait few days, no problem.
It's been 2 years since I started wanting the SF, i can wait a week 🙂


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Seems black to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This little detail has bugged me a bit on my abyss

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Gen 0 Seaforth 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Good, good, good....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

thejames1 said:


> This little detail has bugged me a bit on my abyss
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yes, nothing important, but reading only good things about Jason and his woanderful work, i didn't expected this. 
Definitely can live with it, of course.


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

thejames1 said:


> Gen 0 Seaforth


A white Tropik! Stunning. I have a black SS and am looking for a white one with black bezel for years.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Nanda said:


> A white Tropik! Stunning. I have a black SS and am looking for a white one with black bezel for years.


Haven't seen too many other white Tropiks. Glad you dig it 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

gabbro said:


> Yes, nothing important, but reading only good things about Jason and his woanderful work, i didn't expected this.
> Definitely can live with it, of course.


Definitely not a deal breaker for me 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GTuned (May 12, 2013)

Does the automatic winding mechanism make a small "click" sometimes when it moves on your Seaforth Gen3s? I actually haven't had a watch with a "noisy" movement in a while but it's not the rotor noise, it's the occasional "click" that concerns me.


----------



## HorologyHouse (Nov 17, 2018)

warsh said:


> Good, good, good....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful!!!


----------



## aqibyaseen (Aug 26, 2018)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> Great strap! Would you mind letting us know where you purchased it?


Apologies, I replied to someone asking the same question before, but must have forgotten to quote! Its a Fluco Shell Cordovan strap from ebay!
The seller is nick3b21


----------



## bananana (Mar 31, 2015)

Just got my Seaforth and I absolutely love it. Especially the rubber strap. Anyone know where I can purchase similar ones?


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

bananana said:


> Just got my Seaforth and I absolutely love it. Especially the rubber strap. Anyone know where I can purchase similar ones?


I was told the strap was called Biwi isis. Looks like you can purchase them from here. https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/chronoworld/item/1054-0030382/


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

thejames1 said:


> Definitely not a deal breaker for me
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Neither for me 😄
But under direct light it's clearly noticeable.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

EL_GEEk said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the strap pairing and the photo. As ever, you have a great eye!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)

thejames1 said:


> Gen 0 Seaforth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*T H I C C*

The steel bezel with that dial was my white whale for a long time. Those urges largely went away with my Seaforth delivery but they're not gone.


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

The only defect i see in the Seaforth is the crown. Beautifully finished, but quite hard to screw in. When the watch arrived it was closed so hard that I was scared to turn it.
By the way, has anybody tried it on a BoR bracelet? Too "old man trying to be young again" style? 😄


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

No deal breaker I would agree but didn't Jason make a point about making the date wheel match the dial color?


gabbro said:


> Neither for me 😄
> But under direct light it's clearly noticeable.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

gabbro said:


> The only defect i see in the Seaforth is the crown. Beautifully finished, but quite hard to screw in. When the watch arrived it was closed so hard that I was scared to turn it.
> By the way, has anybody tried it on a BoR bracelet? Too "old man trying to be young again" style? 😄


Yes I have tried out a beads of rice bracelet. Looks good with the right bezel, but I didn't really like it on a fixie bezel.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

On my Abyss 2, the date is colour matched but it is the difference between the dial being gloss and the date wheel matte that can make it appear different sometimes. 

Doesn’t bother me and it is understandable from my perspective. 

I am not sure if series 3 is different.


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

thejames1 said:


> Yes I have tried out a beads of rice bracelet. Looks good with the right bezel, but I didn't really like it on a fixie bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awsome. 
Did you have to work on the end links to make them fit?

P. S. Any possibility of black friday offers on Ginault web site?


----------



## Aurornis (Oct 3, 2016)

thejames1 said:


> Gen 0 Seaforth


The Tropik was beautiful! I wish I knew about Halios when those were released. Maybe Jason can launch a new Tropik release (in DLC titanium please! since I'm now spoiled by the SF's lightness). Seriously, now that he's already approached the $1000 barrier with the GMT, he can push past $1000 with titanium, drilled-though, ceramic 12hr/diving bezel (yeah I prefer ceramic to sapphire bezels).

Heheh, I would've started a 'Dream Halios' thread - but I know artists hate receiving unsolicited advice.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

gabbro said:


> Awsome.
> Did you have to work on the end links to make them fit?
> 
> P. S. Any possibility of black friday offers on Ginault web site?


Yeah, spent several hours with a dremel to get a great fit as the links were too long. I'm actually just decided to sell this black Seaforth and bracelet since I have a fixie gmt with the ginault bracelet. Not sure about a ginault sale...









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

Great work. 
Wish i had this ability.
Wonderful! 

P. S. Yes, i know it will be hard to have best offers than the usual coupon, but that's my only possibility... I'll look for a used one in the future, but i don't think they'll come up easily.


----------



## 11GTCS (Jan 2, 2013)

gabbro said:


> The only defect i see in the Seaforth is the crown. Beautifully finished, but quite hard to screw in. When the watch arrived it was closed so hard that I was scared to turn it.
> By the way, has anybody tried it on a BoR bracelet? Too "old man trying to be young again" style? 😄


RE: the crown, mine is a little "sticky" when it is all the way closed, but it's fine once you get it started. I'd imagine that's just thread tolerances and will probably wear in. Haven't tried a BoR, and Ginault has had coupons all month, but not sure if they apply to the bracelet.


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

Yes they did.
20% off. What kills me is VAT and custom fees. I tried to ask them if they could ship from Germany (on their contact page there's something about Germany), but they completely skipped that part of my mail.


----------



## 11GTCS (Jan 2, 2013)

gabbro said:


> Yes they did.
> 20% off. What kills me is VAT and custom fees. I tried to ask them if they could ship from Germany (on their contact page there's something about Germany), but they completely skipped that part of my mail.


I can't imagine they're going to go much deeper than 20% off, though they used to occasionally do 35 and 45%. While the VAT and import duties are regrettable, there are ways around them (freight forwarder, friend from the states being a middle main, etc) and I think that's probably the attitude any American company where VAT isn't a primary concern.


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

Brought forth the Seaforth to the sea


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

11GTCS said:


> I can't imagine they're going to go much deeper than 20% off, though they used to occasionally do 35 and 45%. While the VAT and import duties are regrettable, there are ways around them (freight forwarder, friend from the states being a middle main, etc) and I think that's probably the attitude any American company where VAT isn't a primary concern.


Yes, you're right. 
But let me say that impatience is a greedy beast. The SF is so good without the bracelet, being designed for straps, that in the end i can surely live without the Ginault bracelet. 
But looking at pictures here, made my monkey on the back bigger and bigger. 😄


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

skyleth said:


> Brought forth the Seaforth to the sea


Let me say that it's a real beauty. 
I've been looking for a blue watch for a long time, so i'm happy with it, but looking at your picture, i think that SBG with 12 hr bezel is probably the best configuration.
Even better than SBG with grey sapphire. 
Awsome.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Just love this.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

SBG on a Burgundy strap today...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

househalfman said:


> SBG on a Burgundy strap today...


Love that SBG!

Keep posting the pics for vicarious enjoyment


----------



## LinuxJonCB (Jul 12, 2018)

The steel bezels work much better IRL than I figured they would


----------



## djh1201 (Mar 18, 2006)

Still loving this combo!


----------



## kuuttingg (Jun 5, 2018)

The Seaforth III orange strap that I have is not at all comfortable. It is very stiff.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

kuuttingg said:


> The Seaforth III orange strap that I have is not at all comfortable. It is very stiff.


It'll soften up as you wear it. Or try one of the Barton quick release canvas straps. They are not lined and are very soft.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 11GTCS (Jan 2, 2013)

kuuttingg said:


> The Seaforth III orange strap that I have is not at all comfortable. It is very stiff.


Yeah the canvas straps taking some wearing in. I'd honestly just pick up a cheap orange rubber or NATO strap, I think the canvas straps that come with these things aren't worth the time.


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

skyleth said:


> Brought forth the Seaforth to the sea


Yes! My fav. I would of definitely chosen this model if it was still available. But still pretty happy with my Abyss blue 12hr bezel..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdk (Sep 24, 2015)

Sunburst grey on sage nato from crown and buckle.


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

mdk said:


> Sunburst grey on sage nato from crown and buckle.


I don't think I've seen a better grey, and when combined with a color matched bezel that happens to have a high gloss finish... Damnit all. It is without a doubt the star of Series III.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

elschiz said:


> I don't think I've seen a better grey, and when combined with a color matched bezel that happens to have a high gloss finish... Damnit all. It is without a doubt the star of Series III.


+1!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

gabbro said:


> ...that in the end i can surely live without the Ginault bracelet...


No. You can't. You'll fall for it. Eventually.










Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## 11GTCS (Jan 2, 2013)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> No. You can't. You'll fall for it. Eventually.


Lol... I already ordered mine. Was going to wait but... eh, worth having. Even if I'm not a huge bracelet guy. It just looks way too awesome


----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)

Seaforth hasn't been getting much wrist time the past week because of the new sub but it's gonna claw back it's wrist time. I should get it another strap or something. Maybe a https://www.bandrbands.com/mocha-vintage-suede-watch-band.aspx ?


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

11GTCS said:


> Tarak Trisaltuol said:
> 
> 
> > No. You can't. You'll fall for it. Eventually.
> ...


My big problem is that I AM a bracelet guy ?


----------



## kakefe (Feb 16, 2014)

gabbro said:


> My big problem is that I AM a bracelet guy 😄


Me too... 
And I m happy with Vostok bracelet so far which didn't brake my wallet









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

kakefe said:


> Me too...
> And I m happy with Vostok bracelet so far which didn't brake my wallet
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Well, i must admit that looking at your pictures, it's worth a try.
Can you tell me the reference of that bracelet, if you had to work on it or just used as plug&play, and what kind of sprin bars did you use?
'Cause i have to say that it seems to fit the lugs quite well.


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

Ellipsis... said:


> Seaforth hasn't been getting much wrist time the past week because of the new sub but it's gonna claw back it's wrist time. I should get it another strap or something. Maybe a https://www.bandrbands.com/mocha-vintage-suede-watch-band.aspx ?
> 
> View attachment 13655603


I'm in the same boat as you! I ordered a jubilee for my new NTH because of another members photos. I'm going to try it on the Seaforth too.


----------



## kakefe (Feb 16, 2014)

gabbro said:


> Well, i must admit that looking at your pictures, it's worth a try.
> Can you tell me the reference of that bracelet, if you had to work on it or just used as plug&play, and what kind of sprin bars did you use?
> 'Cause i have to say that it seems to fit the lugs quite well.


PM ed

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## seedubs1 (Dec 22, 2017)

Anyone know when the next Seaforth pre-order will happen?


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

I got hit with a, "Oh that's a nice watch, is it a Fossil?" My co worker was really trying to give me a genuine compliment and he's a good guy so what can you do? I guess share it with the watchfam here and get a chuckle out of it.










IG: th3measure


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

seedubs1 said:


> Anyone know when the next Seaforth pre-order will happen?


It won't- Jason said he will not be making more.


----------



## bigred7078 (Oct 23, 2016)

Has anyone seen a Seaforth with polished centerlink bracelet? Well now you have...

I prefer all brushed but it's all I have at the moment. Gives it a slightly more dress diver "look".


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

Looks brilliant !! Especially with sapphire bezel !! Congrats on this.
I have a Ginault , yours looks the same , but what is it ? Can you show the clasp and how is the fit ?


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Smokey morning light from the California wildfires.

Watch Gecko leather strap with orange stitching.




























Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## seedubs1 (Dec 22, 2017)

Tycho Brahe said:


> It won't- Jason said he will not be making more.


----------



## 11GTCS (Jan 2, 2013)

seedubs1 said:


>


But there will be another model coming out next year! So just keep your eye out for that one.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Feeling a little blue today. 









Sent from my Note


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

TheMeasure said:


> I got hit with a, "Oh that's a nice watch, is it a Fossil?" My co worker was really trying to give me a genuine compliment and he's a good guy so what can you do? I guess share it with the watchfam here and get a chuckle out of it.


But when someone do recognizes it, you can have a long talk about watches. That's what I like about microbrands, helps identify the WIS amongst the crowd.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## seedubs1 (Dec 22, 2017)

11GTCS said:


> But there will be another model coming out next year! So just keep your eye out for that one.


Can't wait to see what he comes up with. Hope it is as awesome as the seaforth.


----------



## aqibyaseen (Aug 26, 2018)

mplsabdullah said:


> .


NICE! What strap is that?

I have the exact same, no date. Looking for something with a bit more colour....


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

aqibyaseen said:


> NICE! What strap is that?
> 
> I have the exact same, no date. Looking for something with a bit more colour....


Colareb Venezia


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

So my ginault bracelet finally arrived, and boy...what a pain in the @$$ to put it on the seaforth. Some mentioned that the spring bars that came with the watch was too thin for the bracelet and caused the bracelet to be wobbly, so I got a pair of Rolex style short bead 20mm x 2mm spring bars. After 1.5 hrs of futility, I realized that those spring bars just wouldn't work. I could get either side of the spring bar into the lug hole, but not both. This is not immediately obvious as even with one hole in, the bracelet holds itself rather steadily, but you can still move it around a little. At this point, I was ready to give up.









And then it hit me. Perhaps the halios spring bars might work here since they are thinner, even if they are a little wobbly. Sure enough, it worked. There was enough space for me to pry the spring bar towards the watch with the strap tool and then I heard the pleasant two clicks; both sides of the spring bars are in. Best part is, with the halios spring bars, the bracelet end links doesn't actually move at all as the spring bars are pushed all the way towards the watch to be able to reach the lug holes. So, yeah. Seems like the 2mm short bead spring bars may not work with the ginault. If the halios spring bars don't work for you (I used a series 2 seaforth spring bar, not sure if it has any difference), I'll recommend you to go for the double flange spring bars as their tip is not as thick as the short bead version. (I've tried putting the short bead spring bar alone without a bracelet and it fits the watch case, so definitely not because the tip is too thick)


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Got all 3 of Erika's LE straps to play with.










Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

You're going to have so much fun with the Halios and the Zelos!


----------



## bigred7078 (Oct 23, 2016)

seedubs1 said:


> Can't wait to see what he comes up with. Hope it is as awesome as the seaforth.


Jason will be releasing one more round of Seaforths. The only difference is that it will be a fixed bezel bronze only.


----------



## jsg22 (Apr 5, 2012)

Doh! Wish he would release more of this one.









I have more watches than anyone would ever need, but I keep spying on this thread and that one just speaks to me.



bigred7078 said:


> Jason will be releasing one more round of Seaforths. The only difference is that it will be a fixed bezel bronze only.


----------



## jsg22 (Apr 5, 2012)

Doh! Wish he would release more of this one.

View attachment 13660017


I have more watches than anyone would ever need, but I keep spying on this thread and that one just speaks to me.



bigred7078 said:


> Jason will be releasing one more round of Seaforths. The only difference is that it will be a fixed bezel bronze only.


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

jsg22 said:


> Doh! Wish he would release more of this one.
> 
> View attachment 13660017
> 
> ...


Keep an eye out for one second hand with WatchRecon. I saw at least 2 pop up already. That's my favorite out of series 3. I bought an abyss sapphire model, which I love, but the 12 hour sunburst grey looks amazing to me. I might try to pick one up down the road.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

That shade of blue is fantastic


thejollywatcher said:


> Got all 3 of Erika's LE straps to play with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

thejollywatcher said:


> Got all 3 of Erika's LE straps to play with.


Nice. So, pastel and orange is covered. Trident for the abyss blue, mirage for the SB grey. It's like these things were made for the seaforth


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Love the chestnut color!



thejollywatcher said:


>


IG: th3measure


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

What did we say?
Erika never having coupons?
She's running 15% off. Better than nothing.
Of course, I ordered a week ago. 
Never been in the right place at the right time :-d


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

Double post


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

For SB grey which Erika strap works best? Trident or Mirage with red or white centerline?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

EA-Sport said:


> For SB grey which Erika strap works best? Trident or Mirage with red or white centerline?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd go with a mirage lumed.
But i bought a trident lumed for the Abyss blue, so i may be biased.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Black, blue, or grey all work well for Erika's for the Seaforths.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Tanjecterly said:


> Black, blue, or grey all work well for Erika's for the Seaforths.


Looking at my Seaforths (Bahama Yellow and SB Grey) I think Trident/navy blue with white or lume stripe would work well. The white should match the indices on the dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

TheMeasure said:


> Love the chestnut color!
> 
> IG: th3measure


Me too!














































Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Dumb question: how to determine size on the Erika’s straps? I got 6“ wrists, do I take a 6“ strap then?


Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

TheMeasure said:


> Love the chestnut color!
> 
> IG: th3measure


Just received my the other day. Sorry it is not a Halios though.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

anrex said:


> Just received my the other day. Sorry it is not a Halios though.
> 
> View attachment 13663081


It looks great!

IG: th3measure


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

Yes


Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Dumb question: how to determine size on the Erika's straps? I got 6" wrists, do I take a 6" strap then?
> 
> Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.
> 
> More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## jsg22 (Apr 5, 2012)

I need another watch like a need a hole in my head, but I may have to start browsing WatchRecon again. I swore I had quit cold turkey!



smkader said:


> Keep an eye out for one second hand with WatchRecon. I saw at least 2 pop up already. That's my favorite out of series 3. I bought an abyss sapphire model, which I love, but the 12 hour sunburst grey looks amazing to me. I might try to pick one up down the road.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Rainy, Black Friday here so I need some color!



















Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## dglsjhan (Jul 20, 2017)

I just ordered the Denim Blue for the Pastel. And got the BlackFriday discount.



thejollywatcher said:


> Got all 3 of Erika's LE straps to play with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

dglsjhan said:


> I just ordered the Denim Blue for the Pastel. And got the BlackFriday discount.


Excellent choice! I couldn't resist the discount offer and broke my credit card ordering more straps.

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## bigred7078 (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## jsg22 (Apr 5, 2012)

househalfman said:


>


That's the one!


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

slow_mo said:


>


Great shot


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

Ok...
I put it on a yobokies BoR bracelet with straight end links. Not a great configuration, although i like the bracelet. 
It's all about the end links,of course. 
Little reminder... Ginault or not, the fact is that the SF goes with all replicas of Submariner 5 digit? Is it right?
Also waiting for my MN, 10 days from purchase and no idea of when it will be shipped.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Taking the time machine back to Series 1...

Love this one on the series 2 rubber. 
For me, I prefer the Seaforth on straps.


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

Yeah, me too.
But I 'm one on that guys who love straps in every color and material until they're in picture, but in real life collects straps in his drawer, always preferring a bracelet on his wrist.
This is the sad life of a watchaholic (and strapaholic too) 😄


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from the talk of Tapa


That looks great!

I've never been brave enough to try orange but that makes it awfully tempting


----------



## bigred7078 (Oct 23, 2016)

gabbro said:


> Ok...
> I put it on a yobokies BoR bracelet with straight end links. Not a great configuration, although i like the bracelet.
> It's all about the end links,of course.
> Little reminder... Ginault or not, the fact is that the SF goes with all replicas of Submariner 5 digit? Is it right?


I would think 6 digit references would work too.


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

GTuned said:


> I tried a Rolex Submariner No date, Ceramic current model (Ref 114060) strap on.. and whilst it looks at first like a match made in heaven, it actually does not align.
> 
> When flush from the dial side of the watch, it sticks out from the caseback side and the springbar would never have a chance of going in, and when flush with the back of the watch, it juts out past the lugs and definitely looks wrong. I suspect the diameter of the case curve is also ever so slightly off. Shame, because for a brief second it almost looked perfect  Making the problem more apparent is that the angle where the curved end of the strap meets the case seems a bit off too.
> 
> Back to the drawing board!


Someone already tried an actual rolex bracelet on, so I don't think all replica sub bracelet works. Key issue here seems to be spring bar position wrt the bracelet/lugs


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Couple more from today


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

gabbro said:


> Yeah, me too.
> But I 'm one on that guys who love straps in every color and material until they're in picture, but in real life collects straps in his drawer, always preferring a bracelet on his wrist.
> This is the sad life of a watchaholic (and strapaholic too) ?


I was strictly a bracelet guy before I got the Seaforth. Now it's about 50/50 and if I'm doing something active I prefer a strap. My Seaforth is on a supreme nato 80% of the time. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigred7078 (Oct 23, 2016)

The new Crown & Buckle Tudor style natos are great!


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

bigred7078 said:


> The new Crown & Buckle Tudor style natos are great!
> 
> View attachment 13667209
> 
> ...


Is that the Chevron strap? I've been eyeing those... How's that buckle?

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## bigred7078 (Oct 23, 2016)

skyleth said:


> Is that the Chevron strap? I've been eyeing those... How's that buckle?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


Yes, it's the Chevron in Khaki. I couldn't pass up the Black Friday sale so I jumped in it while they were still in stock.

The Buckle is quite nice. The keepers are a little sharp but that's easily fixed with a little DIY. I love single pass natos and given this works/looks similar to the Tudor natos (minus the fixed spring bars), I think it's a winner.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Intriguing.

I like that Tudor look. Not many aftermarket options like that out there that I am aware of.

I'll check it out.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nuts.

All but the blue with red stripe sold out.

Looks worth a shot. Though perhaps not as fine a weave as the Tudor.

The navy would probably look good with the abyss.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Perlon 2 piece


----------



## bigred7078 (Oct 23, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Nuts.
> 
> All but the blue with red stripe sold out.
> 
> ...


I think more straps are arriving early December. Keep in mind that the weave pattern and softness is really nothing like Tudors. It's the closest I've seen up to this point though. From what I've read, the small company that makes the Tudor straps uses old machines that allow them to create that "Jacquard" weave pattern. It's truly unique. Considering the cost of those, I'm quite happy with the Chevron as an alternative.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

bigred7078 said:


> I think more straps are arriving early December. Keep in mind that the weave pattern and softness is really nothing like Tudors. It's the closest I've seen up to this point though. From what I've read, the small company that makes the Tudor straps uses old machines that allow them to create that "Jacquard" weave pattern. It's truly unique. Considering the cost of those, I'm quite happy with the Chevron as an alternative.


Makes sense. 

I have occasionally searched for similar straps to the Tudor and always come up empty.

Hopefully this style can improve in quality and we get some nice alternatives that aren't as pricey as the Tudor to use on other watches.

Thanks for bringing it up.

Are they scratchy as all? They do appear a bit coarse.


----------



## bigred7078 (Oct 23, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Are they scratchy as all? They do appear a bit coarse.


They are definitely not scratchy. I wouldn't call them soft like the supreme natos but I'm sure it will break in a bit after a few days on the wrist.


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

It's rainy here...


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

Black Erika's with grey centerline on this fall day









Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

jsg22 said:


> That's the one!


I guess this makes this two 










Speaking of the chevron strap from c&b, here's one.



















It needs more holes for sure, but I like it enough. It reminds me of a perlon strap, just a little bit thicker.

I still prefer natos though.


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

Does anyone else find the V3 rotor noisier compared to the second series ? Mine reminds me of Miyota of the first generation. 
Also reminds me it in terms of accuracy - constant gain no matter what position it is in


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

s.z said:


> Does anyone else find the V3 rotor noisier compared to the second series ? Mine reminds me of Miyota of the first generation.
> Also reminds me it in terms of accuracy - constant gain no matter what position it is in


Mine is about the same as the couple I owned from series 2. I don't notice a difference.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

I must say that, considering all the Halios enthusiasts here (and in other fora, also in Italy) i expected a better product. 
The watch is definitely nice, and considering that i was trying to catch one for 2 years, i'll try to see if it grows on me...but for what i read and what i heard about Halios, i definitely expected a product of another level. In the end it is what it is, a nice piece coming from a micro, with a modern but sleek design, which is its fortune. Talking about quality, it's better than my old MWW (for twice the price), at the same level of my Squale, and under other micro's watches that for a reason or another left the nest.
As i mentioned in another post some days ago, the crown is quite hard to use, it doesn't have a smooth action. Today i noticed that the lume is really weak and fades rapidly... Far far away from being a top notch.
I'll wait to see if with the EO i'll fall in love with it, but right now it's far away from being a keeper.
Probably it's my fault, i expected too much from it.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

gabbro said:


> I must say that, considering all the Halios enthusiasts here (and in other fora, also in Italy) i expected a better product.
> The watch is definitely nice, and considering that i was trying to catch one for 2 years, i'll try to see if it grows on me...but for what i read and what i heard about Halios, i definitely expected a product of another level. In the end it is what it is, a nice piece coming from a micro, with a modern but sleek design, which is its fortune. Talking about quality, it's better than my old MWW (for twice the price), at the same level of my Squale, and under other micro's watches that for a reason or another left the nest.
> As i mentioned in another post some days ago, the crown is quite hard to use, it doesn't have a smooth action. Today i noticed that the lume is really weak and fades rapidly... Far far away from being a top notch.
> I'll wait to see if with the EO i'll fall in love with it, but right now it's far away from being a keeper.
> Probably it's my fault, i expected too much from it.


The lume is definitely not as strong as the C3 lume on the series 2 but I thought it was due to the BGW9...I've never experienced BGW9 lume before so can't compare with anything else.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth Weekend. Going with the Abyss 2 Sapphire today.


----------



## 11GTCS (Jan 2, 2013)

gabbro said:


> I must say that, considering all the Halios enthusiasts here (and in other fora, also in Italy) i expected a better product.
> The watch is definitely nice, and considering that i was trying to catch one for 2 years, i'll try to see if it grows on me...but for what i read and what i heard about Halios, i definitely expected a product of another level. In the end it is what it is, a nice piece coming from a micro, with a modern but sleek design, which is its fortune. Talking about quality, it's better than my old MWW (for twice the price), at the same level of my Squale, and under other micro's watches that for a reason or another left the nest.
> As i mentioned in another post some days ago, the crown is quite hard to use, it doesn't have a smooth action. Today i noticed that the lume is really weak and fades rapidly... Far far away from being a top notch.
> I'll wait to see if with the EO i'll fall in love with it, but right now it's far away from being a keeper.
> Probably it's my fault, i expected too much from it.


I think this watch suffers from overexposure by journalists. It's an awesome tool watch, but it is a tool watch. Finish isn't exceptional by any stretch, and the third gen BGW9 was definitely a mistake to me, I get that C3 isn't pure white in daylight but, like I just said, this is a tool watch and deserves nuclear lume. That being said, the lume is still entirely adequate, I leave it on my nightstand with my lamp on while I brush my teeth and that little bit of charging is more than enough to see the watch clearly all night. The crown is around Seiko level to me, fine but yeah certainly not Rolex. I'm happy with mine though. It's an exercise in the 80% solution for me. Just the right finish quality, movement, quality, lume etc to meet what I'm looking for in a watch.


----------



## bigred7078 (Oct 23, 2016)

househalfman said:


> I guess this makes this two
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mentioned it needs more holes. It sounds like you have discovered that it's adjustable. Check out the buckle, you can actually feed more of the strap through it so that the length is shortened. This will fix your issue.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

bigred7078 said:


> You mentioned it needs more holes. It sounds like you have discovered that it's adjustable. Check out the buckle, you can actually feed more of the strap through it so that the length is shortened. This will fix your issue.


Yeah, it's in the name afterall  I did try adjusting it but i didn't like the look. I prefer for the tail to go through both keepers, not just one.

This looks awkward...









I prefer this...









And this looks awkward (I pulled that tail just to take this photo, obviously)...

[Tapatalk won't let me upload the picture so I took a screenshot of it instead, go figure]









I was able to adjust it enough so the tail goes through both keepers but I'm using the last hole. Not complaining too much though, just pointing it out.


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

gabbro said:


> I must say that, considering all the Halios enthusiasts here (and in other fora, also in Italy) i expected a better product.
> The watch is definitely nice, and considering that i was trying to catch one for 2 years, i'll try to see if it grows on me...but for what i read and what i heard about Halios, i definitely expected a product of another level. In the end it is what it is, a nice piece coming from a micro, with a modern but sleek design, which is its fortune. Talking about quality, it's better than my old MWW (for twice the price), at the same level of my Squale, and under other micro's watches that for a reason or another left the nest.
> As i mentioned in another post some days ago, the crown is quite hard to use, it doesn't have a smooth action. Today i noticed that the lume is really weak and fades rapidly... Far far away from being a top notch.


I can't speak for everyone here, but to me, I got the seaforth because the design speaks to me. I'd have went with an Oris 65, but there were some design elements ithat I dislike. And even after all the variations, Oris has yet to make a 40mm version with the 42mm indices, 6 o clock date and full stainless steel instead of bronze bezel (which would be perfect for me). The 41mm x 12mm case is also comfortable for my 6.5 in wrist. As for the lume, I definitely prefer the C3 lume in my series 2. Loved the searing brightness after some sunlight exposure. My phone camera seems to perceive the blue lume better than my eyes. Perhaps something to do with how our eyes perceive red/green better.














The rotor noise seems comparable for both series 2 and 3 when I give both of them a few swirls. For most of the time, the air conditioning background noise is more than enough to cover it. Understandably, we won't gel with every watch we have. Fortunately, even if you decide to sell yours, you shouldn't be making any losses. :-d

More pics of the series 3 btw


----------



## 11GTCS (Jan 2, 2013)

deepfriedicecubes said:


> I can't speak for everyone here, but to me, I got the seaforth because the design speaks to me. I'd have went with an Oris 65, but there were some design elements ithat I dislike. And even after all the variations, Oris has yet to make a 40mm version with the 42mm indices, 6 o clock date and full stainless steel instead of bronze bezel (which would be perfect for me). The 41mm x 12mm case is also comfortable for my 6.5 in wrist. As for the lume, I definitely prefer the C3 lume in my series 2. Loved the searing brightness after some sunlight exposure. My phone camera seems to perceive the blue lume better than my eyes. Perhaps something to do with how our eyes perceive red/green better.
> View attachment 13670011
> View attachment 13670013
> 
> ...


Definitely concur. The seaforth is the first watch I've owned since maybe my first Omega SMP bond that I just enjoy looking at. A timeless design that makes up for any wish I have for more lume or slightly smoother crown tube threading. My rotor noise is almost silent when it is fully wound, just like any other 2824, it's only slightly noisy if it has wound down from not being worn, but I've worn this watch 24/7 outside of the shower since I got it 12 days ago.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

Just a clean, good-looking watch.


----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)

thejollywatcher said:


> Excellent choice! I couldn't resist the discount offer and broke my credit card ordering more straps.


*DEALS THIS WEEKEND > MY SELF CONTROL*. I broke down and bought two Erika's (lumed Sahara and a Chestnut), bought a Walnut Boxcalf 2pc from Crown and Buckle along with a linen melange perlon and two more NATO's, 2pc Eulit Panama and a bunch of bracelets from WatchBandit, 4 more single layer seatbelt NATOs from CheapestNatoStraps plus a few more 21mm Aviators for my SNA411 and from B&R Bands their Mocha Vintage Suede and Whiskey Barenia Calf which arrived today already and are seen below:

















I'm really digging the way the suede worked out for the SBG although it looks great on my blue Vostok Classica and NTH Holland as well so it'll get around.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Halios Seaforth in the sun!


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

@deepfriedicecubes and @boatswain
Congrats for your great pictures.FANTASTIC!

I have to say tha when i look at the SF in pictures, it looks so beautiful, that i don't understand why i don't like it as much as i expected when i bought it.
Probably is the strap/bracelet addiction...i really don't know.
I look at the picture in boatswain's post #8580 and i think "it's fu...g awsome"!
So it's definitely me...
By the way, it's not about design, wich is peculiar and made the SF an icon in the micros world, it's all about my expectations.
Cause i have to say that if crown, lume and other small things like date disc didn't match my taste, other things like the dial and sapphire crystal are awsome.
I can't completely explain what i mean...sorry, but english is not my first language, so it's quite difficult to be clear.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

gabbro said:


> @deepfriedicecubes and @boatswain
> Congrats for your great pictures.FANTASTIC!
> 
> I have to say tha when i look at the SF in pictures, it looks so beautiful, that i don't understand why i don't like it as much as i expected when i bought it.
> ...


Thanks!

Perhaps swapping for a series 1 or 2 that has the stronger C3 lume would help. I can't recall but I remember thinking one of mine had better crown threading action. I could just be luck of the draw though even within a given series.

I understand about expectations. I love the Seaforth but with all the hype and high resale costs I can see how some people may feel let down in person. That can happen with anything when bought sight unseen including watches.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Perhaps swapping for a series 1 or 2 that has the stronger C3 lume would help. I can't recall but I remember thinking one of mine had better crown threading action. I could just be luck of the draw though even within a given series.
> 
> I understand about expectations. I love the Seaforth but with all the hype and high resale costs I can see how some people may feel let down in person. That can happen with anything when bought sight unseen including watches.


Indeed. My series 3 thread action is rough, but my GMT is like screwing into the sidewalk. It's going to put a callous on my thumb 

Whatever. The Seaforth's aesthetics are instantly iconic; its dimensions are perfect for any sized wrist; the dial, bezel, and case coating are all customizable; and it holds its value well. So one can deal with a crappy feeling crown and history of annoyingly limited/delayed availability.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigred7078 (Oct 23, 2016)

New combo today.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Hype, there is/was too much hype, I love to look at the watch on my wrist but quality is only on par with typical $400-700 micro brands. With the internet hype and the friendship pumping by hodinkee etc.. It made it out to be much more. It's a fantastic watch and $700 isn't a lot to pay for a watch, but I still contend its expensive when compared to its competitors. I own it, wear it and have no interest on selling it.


gabbro said:


> @deepfriedicecubes and @boatswain
> Congrats for your great pictures.FANTASTIC!
> 
> I have to say tha when i look at the SF in pictures, it looks so beautiful, that i don't understand why i don't like it as much as i expected when i bought it.
> ...


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)

JLS36 said:


> Hype, there is/was too much hype, I love to look at the watch on my wrist but quality is only on par with typical $400-700 micro brands.


I think a considerable part of where there is dissatisfaction regarding the Seaforth specifically is the owner/shopper's expectations. This was the first from the ground up design that was really more of a classy sports watch than a rugged (Delfin, Puck) or somewhat sophisticated (Tropik SS black) diver. Eventually the Tropik ended up with a static bezel and in bronze and it makes a really handsome sports watch but that was a byproduct of the design. Somewhere way back in Instagram comments I remember Jason talking about how the vision for the Seaforth was more along the lines of the fixed bezel in black or gilt with a nice leather strap. Yes, many more pastels and 12hr and dive bezels both steel and sapphire were sold but you can see how the original influence affected the design. The chiseled lugs on the Seaforth are gorgeous and sure there are some bracelets that work with it but let's be honest not perfectly. The angularity of the lugs were meant for straps and play off the rectangular indices and hands giving balance to the overall watch. That brings me to the lume, which for the record is equivalent or a bit better compared to my NTH with BGW9 and is perfectly adequate with adjusted eyes through the night if you've been outside much. Is it nuclear in radiance? No, but I'm not so concerned about that as I bought the watch with the expectation that it would see 85% of it's life in the office. Obviously the people who purchased Seaforths with the intent to dive with it might be more upset about the change from C3 but again, in actual darkness, particularly if you are diving, the lume on this is totally fine for that purpose. I don't know whether my crown operation is better than most, it feels just a little rough, similar to how the 4R36 in my Monster feels although with much crisper operation and infinitely easier to screw down. Sure, I'll put that one solidly in the "coulda been better" camp.

I dunno where I'm even going with this as my mind is all over the place right now. I guess my bottom line is that I really don't think that there are that many other micros making a classy sports watch with an original design to actually compare straight across. More often than not where Jason cuts corners is in the right places IMHO. As an example of that is something like having matching date wheels for most models and ensuring no phantom clicks with no-date versions being a fair trade for having a (very) plain caseback. The Nanuk supply issue that led to the leather cases is for me a non issue and if I can be honest probably more useful for me personally as I have a ton of waterproof cases and drybags already. I dunno. I like my watch a lot but even if I didn't, the market for the watch is such that if it doesn't work out for anyone, it is easy as pie (for a baker, not for me) to pass on to someone else who may enjoy it more. Wew, I just reread all my rambling, urge to backspace rising... Oh well, enjoy my scattered stream of consciousness.

Side note (main note?): Still REALLY liking the Mocha Vintage Suede from B&R although I think I have a strap from Molequin coming later this afternoon that might dethrone it.


----------



## 11GTCS (Jan 2, 2013)

I agree that the BGW9 is (barely) adequate for nighttime use. I do wish, however, that the C3 had stayed, since it was demonstrably better and suits a dive watch better than BGW9. I agree that this is more of a dress diver than a hardcore rugged piece, but that doesn't mean that it can't keep using the best lume possible.

That said, I love mine, and I'm willing to put up with small niggles. Waiting for my Ginault bracelet to get here tonight, so I took some pictures in our slushy snow storm.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

And back to the series 1 tonight.


----------



## yankeeblues (Apr 1, 2016)

Count me among those who were at least a bit disappointed when I finally received my Gen III. First, While I consider the SF to be a very handsome, vintage inspired design, it’s only that. I do like the look. For me, the lack of an integrated bracelet option is a bummer, since I’m not really a strap guy. From the shape of the lugs, it almost seems like Jason wanted to thwart the use of aftermarket ones. I don’t care for the way solid end ones, such as the Ginault, align with the lugs, I’d prefer less surfaces and angles. Cheaper hollow links worked better, but they were, well, cheaper. Plus, adding the Ginault makes this a $1000 watch with a jiggered fit. The Ginault glidelock was, for me, a huge, bulky hunk of SS under my hand that seemed to come into contact with everything near my hand.

My daily “beater” is a Sinn 556a and quality wise, it isn’t close. I bought my Sinn with the fantastic H bracelet for $930 used, but only 2 months old. If you check out the thin curved lugs on that case, I hope you will agree that they are a beautiful manifestation of German minimalist, elegant, functional design. Instead of a lot of attention, they simply meld into the simple shape of the case and the wrist of the bearer. IMO. 

Next up, the crown thread on mine was sub par, even compared to $500 watches I’ve owned. It felt like metal grinding on metal when (carefully) screwed down. Steinhart cases, in another contrast, are vastly superior to this one in terms of perceived finish quality but especially the screw down crown. The two I owned, at 39 and 41mm, both fit me better. They each had their own design flaws, but they were not related to price/quality. And their bracelets, included at $450-500, are really well made. I wish they would make some watches that are more vintage-inspired than homages. And “Vintage” on the dial is a dealbreaker! In the end, neither satisfied my picky anal-retentive nature. 

With my 6.75” flat shaped wrist, I found that the SF case didn’t fit comfortably, probably the result of the lug length and shape. Also, on my Abyss/Sapphire, I thought the finish on the hands was a bit brighter than the look the rest of the watch. Props to Jason though, for the sapphire bezel...it’s superb. The black strap was great, the canvas blue strap is to my eye, WAY too blue for the watch.... couldn’t stand it. Finally, while not important, the baby blue leather (?) case was just very feminine and seemed bizarre with an otherwise masculine watch. It would be good with the baby blue face, but then I also do not care for pastel faces, no dis intended. Not a dealbreaker. 

I do agree that the high demand, long wait time and online hype may have lead to unrealistic expectations. Wow, I’d REALLY love to chat with someone who paid $2400 for the SF GMT and see how happy THEY are. LOL. 

I’m especially interested in trying an Oris 65 to scratch the same vintage diver itch. And for similar money, maybe a bit more, I’m curious to see how the quality compares. I have a few valuable watches in my collection, but my real interest is in finding things I can wear without fear of damage on a daily basis and that are in that $1k or less sweet spot. So far, the Sinn is king of that hill, and nothing has been able to knock it off. 

I’m not trying to be critical of Jason nor trying to diminish anyone’s enjoyment of their SF. Just explaining why I became one of the many quick flippers here. I’ll look forward with the hope of another Halios diver type, but not the Roldorf ( if I have the name right).


----------



## 11GTCS (Jan 2, 2013)

yankeeblues said:


> Count me among those who were at least a bit disappointed when I finally received my Gen III. First, While I consider the SF to be a very handsome, vintage inspired design, it's only that. I do like the look. For me, the lack of an integrated bracelet option is a bummer, since I'm not really a strap guy. From the shape of the lugs, it almost seems like Jason wanted to thwart the use of aftermarket ones. I don't care for the way solid end ones, such as the Ginault, align with the lugs, I'd prefer less surfaces and angles. Cheaper hollow links worked better, but they were, well, cheaper. Plus, adding the Ginault makes this a $1000 watch with a jiggered fit. The Ginault glidelock was, for me, a huge, bulky hunk of SS under my hand that seemed to come into contact with everything near my hand.
> 
> My daily "beater" is a Sinn 556a and quality wise, it isn't close. I bought my Sinn with the fantastic H bracelet for $930 used, but only 2 months old. If you check out the thin curved lugs on that case, I hope you will agree that they are a beautiful manifestation of German minimalist, elegant, functional design. Instead of a lot of attention, they simply meld into the simple shape of the case and the wrist of the bearer. IMO.
> 
> ...


All these statements have gotten me and my philosophical brain going. I might have to make an article on the Seaforth as an example of how quality in the watch community can be viewed in such disparate ways. Could be interesting...


----------



## yankeeblues (Apr 1, 2016)

11GTCS said:


> All these statements have gotten me and my philosophical brain going. I might have to make an article on the Seaforth as an example of how quality in the watch community can be viewed in such disparate ways. Could be interesting...


.....or not, LOL! Are we not watch nuts?


----------



## yankeeblues (Apr 1, 2016)

Double post from Safari, as usual. In fairness to Jason, the shape of the lugs (which I know most folks love) and the lack of a bracelet option were clear BEFORE I said yes and plunked down my money. The only “surprise” for me was the crown action and it’s possible that it might smooth out after use over time, who knows. My long post above does sound harsher than I intended and worse, possibly dismissive of all the talent and hard work he put into it. I did not intend that. It’s a fine watch, but a very narrow miss for me. I wouldn’t be surprised if I bought another one down the road. That’s what watch nuts do!!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Just because.


----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)

Tanjecterly said:


> Just because.


Ah yes, the fabled Australian special edition.


----------



## rainmkr26 (Jan 18, 2018)

yankeeblues said:


> Also, on my Abyss/Sapphire, I thought the finish on the hands was a bit brighter than the look the rest of the watch.


I thought this was just mine. The hands look whiter to me than the indices. Doesn't bother me too much but as I'm still enjoying the watch but I did notice it right away.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

ADPT coyote NATO.



















Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## equimike (Jun 23, 2010)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from the talk of Tapa


Same version I have. That gray strap works perfectly! (Though I'm finding so many strap colors go well with it). Who makes that one?


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Just received watchgecko dlc bracelet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

equimike said:


> Same version I have. That gray strap works perfectly! (Though I'm finding so many strap colors go well with it). Who makes that one?


Yeah, it's one of my top faves! The color is actually linen white, not gray.

https://www.bartonwatchbands.com/co...tch-bands/products/linen-white-premium-canvas


----------



## ai7 (Feb 7, 2018)

Ossamanity said:


> Just received watchgecko dlc bracelet.


Thanks for sharing the pics! Looks like it's a decent fit--once you've had it for a little longer, would you care to provide a quick review of it?

I admit that I hadn't really been thinking about a bracelet for my DLC, but now that I've seen pics of the combo, I'm getting tempted...


----------



## dukefalconcrest (May 13, 2018)

*Roldorf Edition*

I picked up my Roldorf edition (DLC, green and grey dial combo) direct from the shop. I know it isn't getting much love, but the fact that it has a lot of local attachment makes it special for me. That aside it's beautifully executed once you get to see it in the metal and there's some extras, above what I recieved with my Series III, in the final package. I'll avoid the details for now to avoid spoiling it for anyone else waiting for theirs. Just a lume shot for now and I'll post some daylight shots when I get a chance.


----------



## ptfly (May 18, 2017)

First strap change. B&R Graphite. Pic shows a little brownish but it is a deep grey.


----------



## Iandk (Mar 26, 2016)

Roldorf editions starting to arrive.










Being such a large departure from the classic Seaforth design, I can understand why it hasn't attracted nearly the same degree of attention. It's very much its own watch, sharing only the case shape and handset. The little applied indices (four of which are lumed) are a nice subtle touch.










Also wanted to mention another potential bracelet option for the Seaforth. On a whim, I tried out my Alpinist bracelet on it, and it seems to fit decently (this being the Seiko bracelet that I believe was made for some of the SARG series with the same case shape/dimensions that it'll fit the SARB017). It's not exactly a cheap option though (granted, cheaper than the Ginault one), so likely applicable mainly to those who already have it in the first place.

The Strapcode Alpinist bracelet I've got, however, does not fit, at least not well. The channel through the endlink for the springbar is a fair bit wider, leading to an extremely loose fit on the Seaforth case (ie. spins around). Might play around with trying to shim it at some point, or maybe wider springbars, but for the time being, I've got the Alpinist bracelet on the Seaforth, and the Strapcode bracelet on the Alpinist, which does seem a little weird....


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

I'm really starting to warm up to the Roldorf. The whole two-color tone aesthetic just works. Love how clean the dial looks. The lack of single minute markers initially bugged me, but I find I don't really mind it anymore now that I've seen actual production pictures of it.


----------



## 11GTCS (Jan 2, 2013)

TheJubs said:


> I'm really starting to warm up to the Roldorf. The whole two-color tone aesthetic just works. Love how clean the dial looks. The lack of single minute markers initially bugged me, but I find I don't really mind it anymore now that I've seen actual production pictures of it.


Same. Maybe there will be a few extra after everything is shipped that could get snatched up!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

11GTCS said:


> Same. Maybe there will be a few extra after everything is shipped that could get snatched up!


Ditto.

I like everything about the Roldorf. I just don't see myself being able to pull off a black DLC coated case often enough with my personal style to justify the plunge-even though I think it looks pretty cool all blacked out.

But that dial design and pine green . . . just fantastic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Inky


----------



## Cralle (Oct 3, 2018)

Study break picture. Love the lume on these, now just debating which to set and wear today..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)

New strap day. Buffalo Nubuck in Khaki from Molequin. I'd had my eye on this one for ages and just barely caught the tail end of the made to order window before this leather sold out. Worth every penny. The stitching is exquisite, the holes are perfect, the dimensions, taper and even buckle fit are just right... The strap itself has exceeded my expectations. A+ I have to say I was immediately struck by how solidly and nicely it was packaged as well. It was more secure and presented much better than some of the watches I own although on reflection it costs as much or more than some of my watches, lol. Makes sense.

Really though this is what I needed for my Seaforth and what it's worn for. The khaki colour dresses down the classy sunburst grey and polished hands/indices enough that I can now justify wearing it with a tshirt and shorts while it won't look too out of place under a dress cuff. I mean for formal occasions if I want to wear this watch I'd probably swap it back onto the burgundy gator I've posted before or wear one of my dressier pieces but I would have no problem with this peeking from a suit for anything work related.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Traded my sbg for an abyss:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iandk (Mar 26, 2016)

ck2k01 said:


> I like everything about the Roldorf. I just don't see myself being able to pull off a black DLC coated case often enough with my personal style to justify the plunge-even though I think it looks pretty cool all blacked out.
> 
> But that dial design and pine green . . . just fantastic.


There was also the option for a standard stainless case.

But I have to say the black + deep green really goes well with the PVD case.


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

trf2271 said:


> Traded my sbg for an abyss:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So? Prefer it over the SBG?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

kdtri1 said:


> So? Prefer it over the SBG?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I loved the way the SBG looked, but it just didn't match my style as well as the abyss did. I'll reach for the abyss much more than I did the SBG.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

trf2271 said:


> I loved the way the SBG looked, but it just didn't match my style as well as the abyss did. I'll reach for the abyss much more than I did the SBG.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice 

Did you grab a series 2 or 3?

So...I've lost track

Down to an abyss 12 hour, OK, triumph...anything I missed?

The abyss is great, though I often think about the SBG.

Maybe the fairwind will have SBG Dial to check out.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Nice
> 
> Did you grab a series 2 or 3?
> 
> ...


Boatswain, I've missed you on Instagram. I unloaded the Triumph, so I'm down to the Oceanking and Abyss/12 hour series III. I ordered a Nodus Avalon blue/steel to round out the micro diver collection. A few big fish I have my eye on for late next year so I'm going to be out of the buying/flipping for a bit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

Ok.
So i must say that it's all about straps. 
I guess now we can be good friends...


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

gabbro said:


> I must say that, considering all the Halios enthusiasts here (and in other fora, also in Italy) i expected a better product.
> The watch is definitely nice, and considering that i was trying to catch one for 2 years, i'll try to see if it grows on me...but for what i read and what i heard about Halios, i definitely expected a product of another level. In the end it is what it is, a nice piece coming from a micro, with a modern but sleek design, which is its fortune. Talking about quality, it's better than my old MWW (for twice the price), at the same level of my Squale, and under other micro's watches that for a reason or another left the nest.
> As i mentioned in another post some days ago, the crown is quite hard to use, it doesn't have a smooth action. Today i noticed that the lume is really weak and fades rapidly... Far far away from being a top notch.
> I'll wait to see if with the EO i'll fall in love with it, but right now it's far away from being a keeper.
> Probably it's my fault, i expected too much from it.


My crown from gen 1 also feels gritty when screwing down. But lume is even and strong, and for me the overall impression is very positive. Been meaning to get some silicone lube to put on the threads, but keep forgetting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

Earl Grey said:


> My crown from gen 1 also feels gritty when screwing down. But lume is even and strong, and for me the overall impression is very positive. Been meaning to get some silicone lube to put on the threads, but keep forgetting.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You might want to try the waxed dental floss trick instead.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

On wrist: 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajxcamk1wk (Nov 23, 2018)

Sorry for a possibly dumb question, but I'm brand new to watches. I just picked up a Halios Seaforth from eBay from a well-reviewed seller and I'm floored by how great the watch looks. I absolutely love it and so far it's keeping great time. But, it has a noticeable rattle, I assume coming from the rotor. I hear it occasionally throughout the day as I move my hand, but I can also hear it very clearly if I take the watch off and softly tap on the back of the case or give it a gentle shake.

Can other Seaforth owners tell me if this level of rattling is typical? Is it just the sound of a normal rotor or might something be loose inside? This is the first automatic watch I've ever owned so I have nothing to compare it to. Thanks!


----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)

ajxcamk1wk said:


> Sorry for a possibly dumb question, but I'm brand new to watches. I just picked up a Halios Seaforth from eBay from a well-reviewed seller and I'm floored by how great the watch looks. I absolutely love it and so far it's keeping great time. But, it has a noticeable rattle, I assume coming from the rotor. I hear it occasionally throughout the day as I move my hand, but I can also hear it very clearly if I take the watch off and softly tap on the back of the case or give it a gentle shake.
> 
> Can other Seaforth owners tell me if this level of rattling is typical? Is it just the sound of a normal rotor or might something be loose inside? This is the first automatic watch I've ever owned so I have nothing to compare it to. Thanks!


Welcome to the forum and congrats on your new Seaforth! It's completely normal for the noise when you tap on the back, all 3 of the watches within my reach right now do it (Hammy with H31, NTH with 9015, Seaforth with 2824). Because of the thin construction of the Seaforth you'll hear rotor noise more than most. It irritates some people... I dunno, it's charming for me until I'm paying 5k+ and then maybe I can hope for something a little more refined.


----------



## ranonranonarat (Oct 11, 2011)

i've been enjoying my series 3 for a couple of months now, still love it, the finishing still exceeds my expectations.

just curious, was the gilt version on all series 1's? or was it part of a small production from series 1? feeling an itch for another seaforth now!


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

Series 1 was a small production by itself which included gilt version among others.


----------



## ajxcamk1wk (Nov 23, 2018)

Ellipsis... said:


> Because of the thin construction of the Seaforth you'll hear rotor noise more than most.


Phew. Thanks so much for the info. I would have been crushed if I had to return it. I really don't want it to leave my wrist. Hah.

To be honest, I had never been particularly interested in watches before. But, then I saw someone wearing a Seaforth a few weeks ago, and I got absolutely obsessed. The Seaforth single-handedly sucked me into the watch world. I love that it's a diver that catches your eye but isn't too bulky or flashy. So, I'll definitely tolerate a little rattling if it means having a watch with a sleeker, lower profile.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Yesterday and today


----------



## Buckatron (Feb 19, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpax (Aug 5, 2006)




----------



## bigred7078 (Oct 23, 2016)

Still on the Crown & Buckle chevron strap.


----------



## Wooden_spoon (Oct 19, 2017)

yankeeblues said:


> Count me among those who were at least a bit disappointed when I finally received my Gen III. First, While I consider the SF to be a very handsome, vintage inspired design, it's only that. I do like the look. For me, the lack of an integrated bracelet option is a bummer, since I'm not really a strap guy. From the shape of the lugs, it almost seems like Jason wanted to thwart the use of aftermarket ones. I don't care for the way solid end ones, such as the Ginault, align with the lugs, I'd prefer less surfaces and angles. Cheaper hollow links worked better, but they were, well, cheaper. Plus, adding the Ginault makes this a $1000 watch with a jiggered fit. The Ginault glidelock was, for me, a huge, bulky hunk of SS under my hand that seemed to come into contact with everything near my hand.
> 
> My daily "beater" is a Sinn 556a and quality wise, it isn't close. I bought my Sinn with the fantastic H bracelet for $930 used, but only 2 months old. If you check out the thin curved lugs on that case, I hope you will agree that they are a beautiful manifestation of German minimalist, elegant, functional design. Instead of a lot of attention, they simply meld into the simple shape of the case and the wrist of the bearer. IMO.
> 
> ...


Agree w you. I was not blown away by quality. Nice design but felt QC was not superb. Nothing major, just little things that added up, like a couple edges that were too sharp, the date window issue, and the feel of the bezel/ crown. I commend Jason for doing this by himself, but I wonder if in the end the QC suffered. Still, a beautiful watch but ultimately not for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

bigred7078 said:


> Still on the Crown & Buckle chevron strap.
> 
> View attachment 13686217


Nice! Received my Navy & Red Chevron yesterday and really enjoy it!










The strap seems just a few mm too narrow so the springbars show... hoping the C&B folks can help out.


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

bpax said:


>


I don't need more straps 
I don't need more straps
S... T, i want it.


----------



## bigred7078 (Oct 23, 2016)

zetaplus93 said:


> Nice! Received my Navy & Red Chevron yesterday and really enjoy it!
> 
> The strap seems just a few mm too narrow so the springbars show... hoping the C&B folks can help out.


Looking good! I wouldn't worry about that tiny gap but then again, mine isn't like that. Here is a recent pic that shows mine filling the gap completely.









**Edit**

So I just checked the website for C&B Chevron navy and red. It appears even the pictures show a tiny gap. Perhaps this run of the navy and red was a little off? Not sure.


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

bigred7078 said:


> **Edit**
> 
> So I just checked the website for C&B Chevron navy and red. It appears even the pictures show a tiny gap. Perhaps this run of the navy and red was a little off? Not sure.
> 
> View attachment 13688531


It could be. C&B mentioned some issues with an unreleased Chevron (navy & khaki) on an IG comment I think. Perhaps it's related.


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

Been on an Erika's Original the past week, back to Horween today.


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

I'm curious as to what was the most popular design selections for the overall customers that bought a Seaforth?
Was pastel blue the most popular choice for dial colour?
Was the ceramic bezel more popular that the steel bezel? More popular than no bezel?

My guess is that abyss blue with the black bezel was most popular. But I hear the orange and pastel blue dials command a premium when sold on the secondary market.

In summary - I haven't got a clue.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Earthjade said:


> I'm curious as to what was the most popular design selections for the overall customers that bought a Seaforth?
> Was pastel blue the most popular choice for dial colour?
> Was the ceramic bezel more popular that the steel bezel? More popular than no bezel?
> 
> ...


It's impossible to know, but my guess for dial color for series 3 is:
1. Pastel
2. Abyss 
3. Sunburst grey 
4. Signal orange

Bezel: 
1. Fixie
2. Sapphire 
3. Steel diver 
4. 12 hour

So I think pastel fixie was most popular. Seems like the signature Seaforth color since it was the only one to span all 3 series. It also seems to pop up the most on the pre-owned market.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

bigred7078 said:


> Looking good! I wouldn't worry about that tiny gap but then again, mine isn't like that. Here is a recent pic that shows mine filling the gap completely.
> 
> View attachment 13688525
> 
> ...


I bought one of the very last navy/red from the initial batch, and it's a perfect 20mm fit on my SMP, no gap.


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

I'd love to buy one of that chevron straps.. But as for the Ginault, i have the problem of VAT and custom fees. 
Hope in near future Watch Gecko or some other EU based shops will sell something similar. 
Purchasing from Crown & Buckle, including shipping and varoius fees, would make it cost as much as a Marine Nationale. 
Damn, too many good things coming from America... 😄


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

IG: th3measure


----------



## bdkaye12 (Jan 21, 2015)

Monday greys and blues.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dglsjhan (Jul 20, 2017)

Woohoo!


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

gabbro said:


> I'd love to buy one of that chevron straps.. But as for the Ginault, i have the problem of VAT and custom fees.
> Hope in near future Watch Gecko or some other EU based shops will sell something similar.
> Purchasing from Crown & Buckle, including shipping and varoius fees, would make it cost as much as a Marine Nationale.
> Damn, too many good things coming from America... 😄


Someone had posted earlier that they bought a bracelet off of watch gecko with two different 20mm fitted end links and one worked well... Can't find the post at the moment, but worth a shot.

Edit: Found it, it was back on Page 629 and it was a BOR bracelet not Oyster.

View attachment 13322977


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I bought one of the very last navy/red from the initial batch, and it's a perfect 20mm fit on my SMP, no gap.


I also got one of the last ones from the initial batch. I'm guessing it's a QC Issue where some of them are slightly too narrow.

C&B were kind enough to send a replacement, so I should be all set in a few. I'll definitely be getting a few more come Christmas!


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

zetaplus93 said:


> I also got one of the last ones from the initial batch. I'm guessing it's a QC Issue where some of them are slightly too narrow.
> 
> C&B were kind enough to send a replacement, so I should be all set in a few. I'll definitely be getting a few more come Christmas!


They're back in stock at C&B... tempting. How's the texture/feel? Similar to a Perlon/Nato?


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Like a combination of the 2.

Check out my review in the straps forum. 


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dglsjhan (Jul 20, 2017)

Erika's Original Marine Nationale / Denim Blue w/White Centerline installed:


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

dglsjhan said:


> Erika's Original Marine Nationale / Denim Blue w/White Centerline installed:


Nice pairing!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

dglsjhan said:


> Erika's Original Marine Nationale / Denim Blue w/White Centerline installed:


The sweater pairs better!!! :-d


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

skyleth said:


> Someone had posted earlier that they bought a bracelet off of watch gecko with two different 20mm fitted end links and one worked well... Can't find the post at the moment, but worth a shot.
> 
> Edit: Found it, it was back on Page 629 and it was a BOR bracelet not Oyster.
> 
> View attachment 13322977


Thanks a lot skyleth!
Unfortunately, I had a BoR on the SF till last week, and i didn't like it (but to be honest, it has straight endlinks, as it normally goes with my Squale 1521)
I'm trying to convince myself that the SF is NOT a bracelet watch. :-d

Bracelets, bracelets everywhere, nor any endlink that fits :roll:

(Except the way too expensive Ginault)


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm finally in! What a great piece this is!


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

The cypress supreme nato matches the Seaforth text on the abyss blue really well 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jamesezra said:


> I'm finally in! What a great piece this is!


Welcome to the club 

Nice choice, that one


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Welcome to the club
> 
> Nice choice, that one


Thanks buddy! 
I was kinda lucky to see this on the FS thread. Glad the seller was kind enough to ship it over to Singapore.

Great to see you here as well.


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

skyleth said:


> They're back in stock at C&B... tempting. How's the texture/feel? Similar to a Perlon/Nato?


Feels a bit softer than NATO and harder than perlon. Quite comfortable. Definitely recommended.

I've got Erika's Originals coming in. It'll be interesting to see which is better. Both have the ability to adjust lengths (which is a lifesaver given that I'm usually between holes, especially on really hot/cold days). The Chevron is quite a bit less expensive-if they're about as good as EO's, I could see going with Chevrons long term.


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

Night Shot!!!


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

What a beauty.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Alpineboy said:


> You might want to try the waxed dental floss trick instead.


Oh thanks. Didn't know about that one. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

Earl Grey said:


> Oh thanks. Didn't know about that one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let us know how it goes!


----------



## ai7 (Feb 7, 2018)

Ossamanity, how's that bracelet working out for you? Does its color match (or come close to) the DLC case in real life? Hope you're enjoying it... Thanks!



Ossamanity said:


> Just received watchgecko dlc bracelet.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

These are freaking awesome!!!


__
http://instagr.am/p/BrCA8GfHwXE/



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

EL_GEEk said:


> These are freaking awesome!!!


Honestly I wasn't a fan of the renders. The photos look 100 times better. It's a great looking watch for sure.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

smkader said:


> Honestly I wasn't a fan of the renders. The photos look 100 times better. It's a great looking watch for sure.


+1

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

The Roldorf is gorgeous.
Fortunately, I'm not a fan of the fixed version (i'd go for a Sinn 556 in that case), otherwise i'd probably have to sleep in the garden for a couple of nights 🙂
But a green/cream dial with a 12 hr bezel would be something to die for.
And a bezel with cardinal directions would make the SF an Alpinist Killer. 
Ok, i'll stop drinking. I swear.


----------



## Wild5au (Oct 16, 2018)

A little colour for a drab office day.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

So I ended up trading my Pastel for this...


----------



## markm27 (Oct 30, 2018)

Really like that strap


bpax said:


>


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bpax (Aug 5, 2006)

Thank you! Hodinkee strap.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I agree I'm still not sold on it but real life photos are way way better than renders.


smkader said:


> Honestly I wasn't a fan of the renders. The photos look 100 times better. It's a great looking watch for sure.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

househalfman said:


> So I ended up trading my Pastel for this...


How do you like it so far?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

trf2271 said:


> How do you like it so far?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Out of the sunburst Grey and the Pastel, I think this one looks the best on bracelet. I just wish its blue is more obvious.

I have a feeling I'll end up selling this and the sunburst grey to get the Pastel back. Still early goings though...


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

ai7 said:


> Ossamanity, how's that bracelet working out for you? Does its color match (or come close to) the DLC case in real life? Hope you're enjoying it... Thanks!


I apologize for not responding. I don't checked my notifications over here.

Well I have sold the watch since I posted here last time and got myself a pastel blue version.

By no means I'm capable to provide feedback on a bracelet I like leather straps better.

The bracelet matched really well with the watch and had comfortable smooth finish too. I really liked how it tapered down to 18mm. It was fairly easy to mount too. It did pulled sone of my hairs but in the bracelets defense I have hairy hands lol.

I hope this helps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ai7 (Feb 7, 2018)

Thanks for sharing your helpful thoughts! Seems like the bracelet paired quite decently with the DLC case, so I'll keep it in mind if I decide to pursue a bracelet.

Sorry to hear that the DLC didn't end up being your cup of tea (I'm enjoying mine!), but great to hear that you got your hands on a pastel one--certainly can't complain about that color! Hope you enjoy it. Cheers!



Ossamanity said:


> I apologize for not responding. I don't checked my notifications over here.
> 
> Well I have sold the watch since I posted here last time and got myself a pastel blue version.
> 
> ...


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

This looks so clean and so nice.



EL_GEEk said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

EL_GEEk said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking good! Someone mentioned "extras" with the Roldorf edition in an earlier post. What came with it?


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Here is a good one of the Lume on Seaforth 111


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Iandk (Mar 26, 2016)

smkader said:


> Looking good! Someone mentioned "extras" with the Roldorf edition in an earlier post. What came with it?


Not sure which specific 'extras' that post was referring to, but aside from the standard black rubber strap that was noted on the preorder page, two of the fabric style straps which were included with the Gen III Seaforths (one in a dark grey, and one in a dark green here; not sure if this may have been different with different dial colours), inside the same type of leather carrying case as the Gen III, and all of that inside a Halios-branded Nanuk case.

Also included a card from the Roldorf guys with a couple daily rates at different positions and at different power reserves, and a printout from the water pressure tester.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from the talk of Tapa


Love that signal orange. Almost pull the trigger but was waiting for this one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

EL_GEEk said:


> Love that signal orange. Almost pull the trigger but was waiting for this one.


Excellent choice! Very classy looking. :-!


----------



## heirmyles (Apr 14, 2014)

My pastel Seaforth, paired with a suede strap! Have been enjoying this combo.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Toni Crouton (Dec 5, 2015)

Congrats to all who got one of the third series!

@horologyhouse is having an awesome giveaway, where you can win a Seaforth. Check out his post and the video.

Cheers from Germany
Daniel /@daniels_watches









Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Toni Crouton (Dec 5, 2015)

My GMT on the Ginault bracelet.

It's in crevice with a buddy right KW, as the GMT hand was misaligned. Didn't want to send it back to Forasec for that.

Cheers from Germany
Daniel / @daniels_watches









Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

EL_GEEk said:


> These are freaking awesome!!!
> 
> 
> __
> ...


How much do these sector dial seaforths go for?


----------



## Spikedlee (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## epikoh (Jan 24, 2017)

On a Khaki Chevron from Crown and Buckle. Strap is super comfortable.


----------



## HorologyHouse (Nov 17, 2018)

Toni Crouton said:


> Congrats to all who got one of the third series!
> 
> @horologyhouse is having an awesome giveaway, where you can win a Seaforth. Check out his post and the video.
> 
> ...


Thanks man <3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

Ok guys...
now just tell me that the Ginault bracelet fits perfectly with 2mm flanged bars, 'cause i've just decided to pul the trigger.
Santa's coming....


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I know boatswain has toyed with the arguably crazy thought of x3 Seaforths, and I know a few have even gone full in on the insane idea. 

Maddeningly, the Roldorf with gray center is starting to call to me, so much so that I’ve cast a Watchrecon net. I don’t know if I’d actually pull the trigger, but I have my feelers out there at least. 

Interestingly, I’m not seeing any quick Roldorf flips yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> I know boatswain has toyed with the arguably crazy thought of x3 Seaforths, and I know a few have even gone full in on the insane idea.
> 
> Maddeningly, the Roldorf with gray center is starting to call to me, so much so that I've cast a Watchrecon net. I don't know if I'd actually pull the trigger, but I have my feelers out there at least.
> 
> ...


Don't do it. It's crazy 

Or...embrace the crazy!

So far I have resisted the grey sunburst.


----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)

boatswain said:


> So far I have resisted the grey sunburst.


So far...

Canada Post finally got me my Black Friday order from Crown and Buckle:
- Walnut Boxcalf
- Linen Melange Perlon
- Grey/White/Sand NATO

Walnut Boxcalf first - feels really good on the wrist although like C&B warns, it is stiff when new (compared to other types of higher end straps that is... it's still very pliable just not buttery soft). This is the first time I've gone this light towards a plain veg tan look and I honestly struggle to know what I'd wear it with right now. I think this might push me over the edge and order a new pair of Wolverines as I don't really have any lighter footwear anyways:


















The new NATO on the other hand after I chop it back to a 1 layer will get a lot of use as it dresses the watch down a bit and will go great with running shoes and more casual clothing. Love the way the pop of colour in the center plays with the monochromatic nature of the watch.









I know everyone has been hyped about the Chevrons (and if the type I wanted wasn't sold out already I might have been too) but I was probably most excited about the perlon out of this order. It's very comfortable and I really like how C&B has done the buckles on their perlon series. Really easy to use and looks great. Particularly during the summer I expect that the Seaforth is gonna spend a lot of time on this one:









So, who's getting excited about a bronze run of the Seaforth? Any guesses as to what dials we're getting? Ridiculously long shot but I'd be wanting an inner olive to dark green radial gradient with gilt hands and indices for a bronze model.


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

gabbro said:


> Ok guys...
> now just tell me that the Ginault bracelet fits perfectly with 2mm flanged bars, 'cause i've just decided to pul the trigger.
> Santa's coming....


I just bought my Ginault bracelet too. Eager to find out as well


----------



## Spikedlee (Mar 12, 2011)

gabbro said:


> Ok guys...
> now just tell me that the Ginault bracelet fits perfectly with 2mm flanged bars, 'cause i've just decided to pul the trigger.
> Santa's coming....


Mine fit fine on the stock bars that came with the watch.


----------



## MarkGT900 (Mar 6, 2018)

Really dig the design of the SF. How would you guys rate the bezel's turning smoothness?


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Madly loving this one. Here on a Series 1 leather strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spikedlee (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## MM22 (Aug 13, 2012)

Pastel blue w/ ss bezel is still my favorite variation.


----------



## djh1201 (Mar 18, 2006)

dd


----------



## djh1201 (Mar 18, 2006)

MM22 said:


> Pastel blue w/ ss bezel is still my favorite variation.
> 
> View attachment 13716503


Nice, have the same combo. Where'd you get that Nato?


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

All I need is "Stubby" and I'm all set









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like and can afford"

IG: @WatchExposure


----------



## yankeeblues (Apr 1, 2016)

I like the Roldorf...did I get the name right? But I don’t love it, trying to figure out why. First, not sure I want to wear a watch without minute indices. Stymies my desire to sit around, do nothing, and stare as the minutes go by. I get the minimalist intent here, but it looks 1930s-40s, Art Deco-ish. And yet, it’s in a modern case with screw down crown and crown guards. It doesn’t know what it wants to be when it grows up! I think the dial needs a touch more sportiness. Once the minute markers are on there, Why not take it a step further and add the sapphire bezel! It’ no diver, so how about a sapphire 12 hour bezel? How ‘bout a GMT??


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

How's the look on mesh?!


----------



## kennethho (Apr 27, 2015)

gabbro said:


> Ok guys...
> now just tell me that the Ginault bracelet fits perfectly with 2mm flanged bars, 'cause i've just decided to pul the trigger.
> Santa's coming....


Yes it does. at least for me.


----------



## tastychickenkebab (Sep 15, 2016)

delete plz


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

slow_mo said:


> How's the look on mesh?!


I think it looks great on the mesh. Staib?


----------



## brendanlcm (Mar 17, 2016)

On grey rubber









Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

Sorry guys, just a last question about the Ginault bracelet.
What kind of tools are required to size it? I have a 7" wrist so i guess i'll have to remove some links...


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

gabbro said:


> Sorry guys, just a last question about the Ginault bracelet.
> What kind of tools are required to size it? I have a 7" wrist so i guess i'll have to remove some links...


You need a fine/jewelers flathead screw driver and a small fine head spring bar tool. I have like 5 spring bar tools and only one worked(it has interchangeable tips).


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

EL_GEEk said:


> All I need is "Stubby" and I'm all set
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are all gorgeous!! I especially love the band on the pastel blue. Perfect match! Where did you get that strap from?


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Hey guys, I'm pretty new to this particular thread and Halios in general. I've been following their watches on and off, never really interested in getting one. But lately I'm really liking the Blue pastel seaforth. I know they have the occasional pre order batches but everytime I check the site it's never available. Do any of you know of any future batches coming out?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Hey guys, I'm pretty new to this particular thread and Halios in general. I've been following their watches on and off, never really interested in getting one. But lately I'm really liking the Blue pastel seaforth. I know they have the occasional pre order batches but everytime I check the site it's never available. Do any of you know of any future batches coming out?


Word on the street has been that new batches are doubtful.

You're gonna have to go pre-owned.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

On a black vegan rally strap

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> I think it looks great on the mesh. Staib?


It's from Watch Gecko.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

MakaveliSK said:


> They are all gorgeous!! I especially love the band on the pastel blue. Perfect match! Where did you get that strap from?


Thank you. The blue suede It's an old CheapestNatoStraps Is no longer available.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RabiesVax (Aug 28, 2015)

The Seaforth has definitely been the Halios of choice in my book. I would love to see how it evolves over time if they decide to keep it going through new iterations. I also agree with many people here that the pastel blue dial is definitely refreshing.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Hey guys, I'm pretty new to this particular thread and Halios in general. I've been following their watches on and off, never really interested in getting one. But lately I'm really liking the Blue pastel seaforth. I know they have the occasional pre order batches but everytime I check the site it's never available. Do any of you know of any future batches coming out?


The blue pastel seems to be the color most flipped and they turn up often pre-owned on watchrecon


----------



## Buckatron (Feb 19, 2018)

EL_GEEk said:


> All I need is "Stubby" and I'm all set
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The more I see it, the more I'm liking the Roldorf Edition on the right. Congrats, nice collection!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Series 1 on Tropic. My favorite combo, though I wouldn't mind having one of the Halios rubber straps. Have never worn either of the leather straps that came with the Series 1, so if anyone wanted to trade, let me know...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

I just got my Gen III back after Jason replaced the dial and it looks perfect! I know I said this before but I don't know how Jason does it! His customer service and product and is just amazing. He had the dial replaced in a week, mailed the watch yesterday from Canada and got it to me today.

I didn't want to screw with putting it back on the Ginault bracelet so I threw it on a Worn and Wound moss colored strap and I am kinda digging it. Good to have this watch back!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Buckatron said:


> The more I see it, the more I'm liking the Roldorf Edition on the right. Congrats, nice collection!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you very much. It is an amazing piece, IMO the best version out of my 3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 13946 (Jun 22, 2011)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Hey guys, I'm pretty new to this particular thread and Halios in general. I've been following their watches on and off, never really interested in getting one. But lately I'm really liking the Blue pastel seaforth. I know they have the occasional pre order batches but everytime I check the site it's never available. Do any of you know of any future batches coming out?


If you haven't already I'd recommend following Halios via Instagram, all of Jason's updates including release dates usually flow through that account.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Series 2 on series 1 black leather.










Would you believe this is my first time wearing a Seaforth on leather?!










Have to say I like it far more than I thought. Really classy with the abyss sapphire. I'll have to try the other leather Seaforth straps I have now. Grey and brown would be the other options.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Trying out some newly received straps.










I never wear NATOs however I'm kind of digging this combo.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That sunburst grey fixie looks excellent. Probably the one I would most be tempted to add. 

Swapping straps on the series 2 Abyss today to try and force myself to give leather a chance.



















The black leather looked fantastick for a nice dinner out. But was too much for today's t shirt. So trying out the grey textured leather it came with.



















While I think I enjoy the look, style and comfort of leather, I don't think it will be long till This one is back on rubber, perlon or nato for practicality and getting wet.

Enjoy your seaforths today's folks!

By the way I think this is one of the more positive, supportive and engaged threads, making it a joy to participate in. Keep it up


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

boatswain said:


> By the way I think this is one of the more positive, supportive and engaged threads, making it a joy to participate in. Keep it up


This after reading the lunacy today in the NTH thread, glad to come back here to see people supporting others.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

smkader said:


> This after reading the lunacy today in the NTH thread, glad to come back here to see people supporting others.


I guess the tone of each thread makes it unique. I agree with you on the positive vibes from this thread. Maybe it's the Halios effect. Doc tends to participate a lot on the other thread and we all know he's a straight talker.


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

Was never a bracelet guy before this, but the Ginault bracelet with the abyss blue sapphire is awesome. One thing that has yet to be brought up here is that the hefty Ginault bracelet works wonders with the lightweight Seaforth watch case. The weight distribution is amazing and the watch doesn't slide to the outside even when I tried to wear it loose with the glidelock.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

jamesezra said:


> I guess the tone of each thread makes it unique. I agree with you on the positive vibes from this thread. Maybe it's the Halios effect. Doc tends to participate a lot on the other thread and we all know he's a straight talker.


Both good threads-this one for pics, and the other for pics and f-in around in.

The biggest drawback of this thread: we can't go a page without the stupid Ginault bracelet coming back up. We might need to petition mods to change the thread title to Halios Seaforth AND Ginault bracelet . . .

https://sayingimages.com/wp-content/uploads/the-face-you-make-don-t-care-meme.jpg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

ck2k01 said:


> Both good threads-this one for pics, and the other for pics and f-in around in.
> 
> The biggest drawback of this thread: we can't go a page without the stupid Ginault bracelet coming back up. We might need to petition mods to change the thread title to Halios Seaforth AND Ginault bracelet . . .
> 
> ...


Yes, I've an inkling suspicion that Halios has an underground partnership with Ginault (just kidding)


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Ginault bracelet and the Seaforth (with divers bezel) go together and peanut butter and jelly. :-!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Overcast day needs the sunburst blue.


----------



## Buckatron (Feb 19, 2018)

How about sunburst grey....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Overcast day needs the sunburst blue.


YES! It's my favorite grey day watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joeytjchen (Jul 25, 2015)

I'm in love!









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

My SB grey on Erika's MN..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Keeping with the series 1 SBB (new acronym?) today


----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)

My first two Erika's showed up the other day. Very comfortable and I really like the Sand model on my variant of Seaforth for casual wear. Took this shot at the doctor's office the other day and he's a watch guy too so he wasn't confused when he came in and I was trying to take a picture of the watch on my wrist. "Hey Ellipsis, oh, what're you doing?" "Oh hi, ya know... ten and two... You can't expect me to not be taking pictures when the lights in here make the dial pop like this and I have a 10 o'clock appointment." And then we spend several minutes talking Tudor.











jamesezra said:


> I guess the tone of each thread makes it unique. I agree with you on the positive vibes from this thread. Maybe it's the Halios effect. Doc tends to participate a lot on the other thread and we all know he's a straight talker.


I dunno I'm done with that circlejerk over there. After being asked for clarification on what I think would make the new Barracuda perfect for me I got an essay on how I'm a crazy person for my answer and asserting that one would need bionic eyes to read an off-white or gilt number on a dial. Preposterous seeing as I don't personally know anyone who has had an issue reading the date on my brother's EZM13 and the contrast there of red and black is infinitely worse than literally just going a bit off-white rather than stark white, at least on a dial without any other white printing. It doesn't matter that I'd said it's an aesthetic change that would look better for me as any perceived slight or idea that a specific watch isn't perfect gets attacked. Highly unprofessional response to a customer who had been keen to pick up other models in their range and regularly posts about their current NTH. And then of course someone else suggests that Doc should ship me a box of explosives. Yeah, nah. That's a cool club I don't need to be in. Discussion, criticism and enjoyment of the Seaforth and Halios models happens here civilly without any of that toxicity.


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Keep the pics rolling









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Ellipsis... said:


> I dunno I'm done with that circlejerk over there. After being asked for clarification on what I think would make the new Barracuda perfect for me I got an essay on how I'm a crazy person for my answer and asserting that one would need bionic eyes to read an off-white or gilt number on a dial. Preposterous seeing as I don't personally know anyone who has had an issue reading the date on my brother's EZM13 and the contrast there of red and black is infinitely worse than literally just going a bit off-white rather than stark white, at least on a dial without any other white printing. It doesn't matter that I'd said it's an aesthetic change that would look better for me as any perceived slight or idea that a specific watch isn't perfect gets attacked. Highly unprofessional response to a customer who had been keen to pick up other models in their range and regularly posts about their current NTH. And then of course someone else suggests that Doc should ship me a box of explosives. Yeah, nah. That's a cool club I don't need to be in. Discussion, criticism and enjoyment of the Seaforth and Halios models happens here civilly without any of that toxicity.


Yes, I totally understand how you feel. I was surprised he took up my suggestion about the text across the Barracuda image. I guess he had to add in his own excuses, prior to accepting that my suggestion would be more ideal.

I am also done having to accept the other user's comments about me, with the suggestion that he/she is great in person. Being insulted and being told to accept it cos that's the way someone talks and that is the way of the forum thread? Nah. Enough for me.

Same as what you have pointed out, I was genuinely interested in Nth's watches. Their take on traditional dial designs was initially well though-out. For now, I think the recycling of the case, with changes to the dials, has made things stale. And I am not even taking into consideration, the price increases that Nth watches have gone through. Too high for my liking now.

Anyway, back to good ol' Seaforths. My pastel/sapphire bezel is on its way! Glad to have company with my grey/grey


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Can not get enough of this one 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

EL_GEEk said:


> Can not get enough of this one
> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20181220/24c608a07dfbcc77ab7bd0d1b2c9c434.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Always crushing it with the strap finds and photography. Respect.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> Can not get enough of this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll double down too and say that as always your strap and photo game is on point. You have talent for sure.

Keep it up and keep sharing and inspiring others.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> Always crushing it with the strap finds and photography. Respect.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





boatswain said:


> I'll double down too and say that as always your strap and photo game is on point. You have talent for sure.
> 
> Keep it up and keep sharing and inspiring others.


So very kind, both of you. Thank you very much

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Hard to do the sunburst blue justice in pics. It really looks amazing in soft light. Nice green hue to the blue, no purple tones. For example I don't think these quite capture it.


----------



## aqibyaseen (Aug 26, 2018)

bdkaye12 said:


> Monday greys and blues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What strap is that?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I'm grateful to have received my Seaforths back from Jason just as 24 hours of rain started Mid-Atlantic. Who doesn't not love reaching for a Seaforth on a rainy day?

I'm also happy to provide another positive report about Jason's customer service.

After commenting that the crown action on my Seaforths seemed atypically rough, I inquired with Jason about it. (I've bought and sold maybe 25 watches over the past 3 years, so I have a hobbyist-level sense for standard tolerances. Plus reviews never mentioned rougher-turning crowns.)

Without any questions, Jason asked whether I'd be willing to mail them both back to him. He payed for next-day mailing each way, and had them back to me in about two weeks. Both crowns now operate much smoother.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdkaye12 (Jan 21, 2015)

aqibyaseen said:


> What strap is that?


Worn & Wound model 2 premium navy

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Charging the Halios lume.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Sunburst Grey on Erika's...


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

househalfman said:


> Sunburst Grey on Erika's...
> 
> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20181222/a476c043edf5a7743500882591e6790c.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20181222/f9c223ef6b0e19f96a8c32ac63d232e3.jpg[/IMG]


Looks cool on the SBG. What do you think of the strap? I often rock the Swick MN on my AB. While I like it well enough, I can never quite tell if I love it or not.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

ck2k01 said:


> Looks cool on the SBG. What do you think of the strap? I often rock the Swick MN on my AB. While I like it well enough, I can never quite tell if I love it or not.


Thanks. I'm a fan of this kind of strap and its alternatives. The swick looks better on this grey than on the pastel imo. Speaking of which...



househalfman said:


> I have a feeling I'll end up selling this and the sunburst grey to get the Pastel back. Still early goings though...


This is exactly what I did. So now I'm back to team pastel. Here is a NickMankey elastic strap...


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

househalfman said:


> Thanks. I'm a fan of this kind of strap and its alternatives. The swick looks better on this grey than on the pastel imo. Speaking of which...
> 
> This is exactly what I did. So now I'm back to team pastel. Here is a NickMankey elastic strap...


I just went and looked at the NickMankey elastic straps and I likey!! BUT what color number did you get. He has a lot of options.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

MakaveliSK said:


> I just went and looked at the NickMankey elastic straps and I likey!! BUT what color number did you get. He has a lot of options.


Oh he has waaay too many options, half of which are there for posterity imo. Like who has a watch that pairs well with a hot pink or neon green strap? 

This one is the dusk blue (#4), pairs well with my blue avalon, I think. I'll probably get the olive green or one of the browns next.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Ellipsis... said:


> My first two Erika's showed up the other day. Very comfortable and I really like the Sand model on my variant of Seaforth for casual wear. Took this shot at the doctor's office the other day and he's a watch guy too so he wasn't confused when he came in and I was trying to take a picture of the watch on my wrist. "Hey Ellipsis, oh, what're you doing?" "Oh hi, ya know... ten and two... You can't expect me to not be taking pictures when the lights in here make the dial pop like this and I have a 10 o'clock appointment." And then we spend several minutes talking Tudor.
> 
> View attachment 13732987
> 
> ...





jamesezra said:


> Yes, I totally understand how you feel. I was surprised he took up my suggestion about the text across the Barracuda image. I guess he had to add in his own excuses, prior to accepting that my suggestion would be more ideal.
> 
> I am also done having to accept the other user's comments about me, with the suggestion that he/she is great in person. Being insulted and being told to accept it cos that's the way someone talks and that is the way of the forum thread? Nah. Enough for me.
> 
> ...


Gentlemen, sorry you both feel that way. The tone in that thread can often get raucous, as many of us know each other well enough and frequently joke around. I will sometimes lose track of who's new and who's been around a while, and forget that the humor isn't always obvious.

I get a lot of people asking me questions or making suggestions. I try to respond to everything directed at me, and it can be difficult to find the right balance of brevity versus completeness, and to know when it's okay to have fun versus when it's better to just play it straight.

I meant no disrespect, and you have my sincere apologies for the misunderstanding. I hope you'll come back and rejoin the party at some point. All are welcome, opinions and all.


----------



## Aurornis (Oct 3, 2016)

(This should probably have its own thread - but this one is not at 1000 pages yet  )

Time to get ready for sub 40mm... This was posted a couple of days ago on halioswatches.com. I'm not sure if the April timeline is just for the prototypes, or if sales are starting in April. 

"New models: two models are currently in the prototyping stage, scheduled for release around April:

1) Fairwind: 39mm, rotating bezel with Sellita SW200 automatic movement and 20ATM water resistance. Intended as a sport watch for general timing purposes, it will feature a bi-directional ball-bearing bezel mechanism (i.e. not suitable for dive timing purposes). 

2) Universa: 38mm, fixed bezel with Sellita SW216 handwinding movement. Designed as a field / general use watch with 10ATM water resistance. "

Both models will be built on the same platform to maintain cohesion across the 2019 lineup. Both will be available with a stainless steel bracelet as an option.


----------



## Aurornis (Oct 3, 2016)

(This should probably have its own thread - but this one is not at 1000 pages yet  )

Time to get ready for sub 40mm... This was posted a couple of days ago on halioswatches.com. I'm not sure if the April timeline is just for the prototypes, or if sales are starting in April. 

"New models: two models are currently in the prototyping stage, scheduled for release around April:

1) Fairwind: 39mm, rotating bezel with Sellita SW200 automatic movement and 20ATM water resistance. Intended as a sport watch for general timing purposes, it will feature a bi-directional ball-bearing bezel mechanism (i.e. not suitable for dive timing purposes). 

2) Universa: 38mm, fixed bezel with Sellita SW216 handwinding movement. Designed as a field / general use watch with 10ATM water resistance. 

Both models will be built on the same platform to maintain cohesion across the 2019 lineup. Both will be available with a stainless steel bracelet as an option."


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

Aurornis said:


> Fairwind [...] will feature a bi-directional ball-bearing bezel mechanism


Nice! I do wish the 12hr bezels were bi-directional, these sound interesting.

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Aurornis said:


> (This should probably have its own thread - but this one is not at 1000 pages yet  )
> 
> Time to get ready for sub 40mm... This was posted a couple of days ago on halioswatches.com. I'm not sure if the April timeline is just for the prototypes, or if sales are starting in April.
> 
> ...


Bracelets!!! Looking forward to them.


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

jamesezra said:


> Bracelets!!! Looking forward to them.


Best would be if the bracelet fits the seaforth as well.


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

I need me some pictures of the fairwind.

Sent from my MI PAD 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

deepfriedicecubes said:


> Best would be if the bracelet fits the seaforth as well.


Fingers crossed.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

slow_mo said:


> Fingers crossed.


Gotta be almost 0% on the bracelet for the seaforth. I wanted a bracelet pretty bad but after having my seaforth I just love it on straps. Sound like this is a new case design.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

JLS36 said:


> Gotta be almost 0% on the bracelet for the seaforth. I wanted a bracelet pretty bad but after having my seaforth I just love it on straps. Sound like this is a new case design.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk
> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20181223/051926b7242f791bf793309bfe494b5a.jpg[/IMG]


Jason commented on IG that the case architecture will be similar to the Seaforth but that he also hopes to avoid it just seeming like a slightly shrunken Seaforth. Bracelet compatibility with the Seaforth thus seems uncertain.

He also mentioned that the case will be the same for the two new models: the 1mm size difference will come from the rotating (39mm) versus fixed bezels (38mm). The larger model will have an automatic movement inside; the smaller a mechanical. The dial and perhaps handset will differ between them too.

It sounds a bit like a hybrid between the Nodus guys' approach to the Trieste (two movement options) and Contrail (two bezel options), except that here, Jason is varying the movement types and dial design (and maybe handset) even further between your two base choices.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

ck2k01 said:


> Jason commented on IG that the case architecture will be similar to the Seaforth but that he also hopes to avoid it just seeming like a slightly shrunken Seaforth. Bracelet compatibility with the Seaforth thus seems uncertain.
> 
> He also mentioned that the case will be the same for the two new models: the 1mm size difference will come from the rotating (39mm) versus fixed bezels (38mm). The larger model will have an automatic movement inside; the smaller a mechanical. The dial and perhaps handset will differ between them too.
> 
> ...


I agree and like the sound of it all, I'm just getting into 38mm, I've got a sarb033 that I infrequently wear, 38mm is small but not silly, I've found 40mm to be the best size for the most people. I'm excited to see what he puts out.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

Genininuely excited about these sub 40mm Halios watches. Money will be saved for these. The fixed bezel handwinder specifically.

Below is my gen 1 on a Erika's. Super comfy.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cralle (Oct 3, 2018)

I really hope he sticks to the two week preorder window with the next watches. Or longer for those of us that are indecisive because this next project sounds like a lot of different possibilities.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Looking forward to pictures of the new versions. I'm sure that there will be a lot of interest.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

Echoing others, I'm very interested in these sub 40mm models also. Doubtful about the April release though. Tack on a couple more more months there, and I'm guessing either June or July for actual release.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

TheJubs said:


> Echoing others, I'm very interested in these sub 40mm models also. Doubtful about the April release though. Tack on a couple more more months there, and I'm guessing either June or July for actual release.


You gotta love Jason's quixotic initial optimism about his release schedules.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toni Crouton (Dec 5, 2015)

Aurornis said:


> (This should probably have its own thread - but this one is not at 1000 pages yet  )
> 
> Time to get ready for sub 40mm... This was posted a couple of days ago on halioswatches.com. I'm not sure if the April timeline is just for the prototypes, or if sales are starting in April.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update - missed that.
Sounds good that a bracelet will be included.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

ck2k01 said:


> You gotta love Jason's quixotic initial optimism about his release schedules.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Earlier this year, he had a journal post saying he had plans to drop another iteration of the Puck by the end of this year. Well, there's 8 days left to 2018, so unless he's going to do a surprise drop out of nowhere, then that's looking highly doubtful too. :-d


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

ck2k01 said:


> You gotta love Jason's quixotic initial optimism about his release schedules.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Learnt a new word today thanks ck2k01!

Not only do I learn about watches here but also vocabulary!

 Even Jason admits that we should always add a month or two from his timelines.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

HamnJam said:


> Learnt a new word today thanks ck2k01!
> 
> Not only do I learn about watches here but also vocabulary!
> 
> ...












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## epikoh (Jan 24, 2017)

Not my favorite band on this but it works and it feels festive enough. Happy holidays all.


----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)

It's not snowing and it's sunny so I have gone full Tropic-al for the holidays:









My only criticism of the previous cheapestnatostraps tropics was really the length and the newest version of that shortens them considerably and is a little more pliable. For $10 (or less) it's a no-brainer, particularly if you're not sure whether the style fits a watch properly. I've always thought that Tropic style straps work very well on the lighter Seaforths (Pastel, Orange, Yellow) as well as the Black and Gray models (Sorry, Abyss). [edit: even bigger sorry, sunburst blue, I forgot all about you]

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Ellipsis... said:


> It's not snowing and it's sunny so I have gone full Tropic-al for the holidays:
> 
> View attachment 13745447
> 
> ...


Sunburst blue on tropic, my favorite combo.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Merry Christmas fellow Halios enthusiasts!!


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Bracelets came in on Boxing Day. Bought the tried-and-tested Ginault and the not-so-tried-and-tested Invicta 9400 bracelet.

Both fits well but I prefer the solid end links and the glidelock of the Ginault bracelet.

Will save the Invicta 9400 for the incoming Pastel.

Have a good end to 2018 my dear friends.


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

not an expert but the clasp seems really long.
Is it the usual clasp for submariner?


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

My gen 1 gilt fixie and my gen 3 gray dial with that superb gray bezel. Love them both!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

allanzzz said:


> not an expert but the clasp seems really long.
> Is it the usual clasp for submariner?


Yeah, similar length to the clasp on my subc. Looks long but it fits really well. The glidelock is a must.


----------



## aqibyaseen (Aug 26, 2018)

Apologies for yet another Ginault post, but how have people found the fit to be with the bracelet and the Seaforth?

Currently have a 20% code so thinking of maybe trying it.

Does it seat well? 
Is there movement between the case and the end link while its on the watch?
Does it feel secure? 
If you flip it over, do the end links hug the case?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

aqibyaseen said:


> Apologies for yet another Ginault post, but how have people found the fit to be with the bracelet and the Seaforth?
> 
> Currently have a 20% code so thinking of maybe trying it.
> 
> ...


What's the code! 

I have found the fit very well, using the stock Halios spring bars. Note: Ginault does not provide spring bars with it's bracelet (at least for me).

I've taken some photos of the back, to show the "hugging" of the end links.

Hope this helps.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

The Fairwind. Similar lug and case profile as the Seaforth









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

EA-Sport said:


> The Fairwind. Similar lug and case profile as the Seaforth[/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20181227/3f4b844574e9e3c16b14cca399d09bd0.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for posting!

Cool: 12-hour bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

And the description that comes with it here. So basically, a flatter and more angular seaforth huh? Kinda reminds me of the nautilus and royal oak comparison. Bracelet looks neat, but doubt the aesthetics of the bracelet will look good on the seaforth, even if it fits.


----------



## aqibyaseen (Aug 26, 2018)

The code is JOLLY.

Valid for the next 3 days or so!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I started a fairwind thread here in the dive forum to separate from the Seaforth and to start collecting facts and pics there. Hope it’s helpful.


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

Hey all! I just recently caught the seaforth bug and was wondering if a fixed bezel, no date, white dial was ever an option. I am eyeing the grey dial counterpart, but deep down I really would have loved a white dial. 

That said, I’m interested to see what the fairwind actually looks like once done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

Chronomatic said:


> Hey all! I just recently caught the seaforth bug and was wondering if a fixed bezel, no date, white dial was ever an option. I am eyeing the grey dial counterpart, but deep down I really would have loved a white dial.
> 
> That said, I'm interested to see what the fairwind actually looks like once done.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Light gray (Series II), pastel blue (Series I and III), and sunburst gray (Series III) are your options. I believe all Series II had dates. No white dials in any Seaforth release. No one knows what the upcoming dials will be like on the Fairwind (scheduled for April). There is a thread on the Fairwind that was just started this morning. You might see what Jason has in store there, or you can try to catch a Seaforth preowned.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

shadash said:


> Light gray (Series II), pastel blue (Series I and III), and sunburst gray (Series III) are your options. I believe all Series II had dates. No white dials in any Seaforth release. No one knows what the upcoming dials will be like on the Fairwind (scheduled for April). There is a thread on the Fairwind that was just started this morning. You might see what Jason has in store there, or you can try to catch a Seaforth preowned.


Indeed.

The light gray dial has a white-ish vibe (more so than it does gray). There's even a GMT variant of it that's pretty sweet, but also quite rare (and resells accordingly).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

ck2k01 said:


> Indeed.
> 
> The light gray dial has a white-ish vibe (more so than it does gray). There's even a GMT variant of it that's pretty sweet, but also quite rare (and resells accordingly).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you both!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Chronomatic said:


> Thank you both!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You may also want to check out the Tropik which I believe came with a white dial


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like and can afford"

IG @WATCHEXPOSURE


----------



## yankeeblues (Apr 1, 2016)

I found the Ginault to “fit” well, meaning it held in place properly without obvious gaps. That said, I personally did I not care for the “integration” of the Ginault with the SF. The end links are softly curved to fit an oyster shaped case, the SF lugs are squared and elongated. So they do not look like they were made for each other under close inspection. From afar, no one will notice, or hehe, care. Again, if you look at the pic below of the bottom of the case, the end links “fit” but do not satisfy me.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Well, this just happened...










I was first inspired by El_Geek's trio and boatswain's musings.

Over the holidays, the reality set in that Jason is moving on from the Seaforth, at least for next year. And they announced that they're almost out of Roldorfs (which don't appear to be popping up on the second hand market).

I reached out to Roldorf and Jason, and Jason provided me with bizarrely good customer service (I won't go into details for his sanity, but he certainly earned my praises).

Since we're not going to see too many more Seaforth unboxings in 2019, and since we never saw all that many of the Roldorf edition, I thought to take some shots for us.

Box










Paper










Because Jason clearly knows his audience with the stocking stuffers










Bam










Bam again










Novel










Guy who just bought an LED flashlight










What more is there left to say about the Seaforth?

Well, what's better than a partially gray and black-ish pine green dialed Explorer I-nod? The combination of the dial, fixed bezel, crown guards, and water resistance make this one bad a** affordable Explorer I alternative/GADA, IMO. (Only a WIS could interpret this paragraph.)

Also, the QC on these Roldorfs seems impeccable (e.g., timekeeping regulation, incredibly smooth crown operation and winding).










I realize I'm missing a sapphire bezel and some prized-color dials (like sunburst blue and pastel), but one has to draw the line at some point!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

ck2k01 said:


> Well, this just happened...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're not missing anything from your Seaforth collection. Having a GMT = automatic win!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

trf2271 said:


> You're not missing anything from your Seaforth collection. Having a GMT = automatic win!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stubs does seem to get a lot of love whenever I mention my Seaforths!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iandk (Mar 26, 2016)

ck2k01 said:


>


I personally prefer the look of the dark dial on the PVD case instead of the plain SS case, but I really do like how sharp the regular SS caseback looks, especially with the touches of colour (it's all completely black on the PVD case, which makes the text hard to pick out).


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Iandk said:


> I personally prefer the look of the dark dial on the PVD case instead of the plain SS case, but I really do like how sharp the regular SS caseback looks, especially with the touches of colour (it's all completely black on the PVD case, which makes the text hard to pick out).


I originally felt so too. I looked at a lot of wrist shots of this specific variant, and I just wasn't sure I dug it in SS.

I was further conflicted because while I felt the PVD looked cool, completely blacked out watches generally don't mesh with my personal style. And certainly not at this price point.

Over time, though, I started to dig the SS. The urge grew and grew and I succumbed.

While I tend to eye roll when people say this, this variant does seem to me to look better in the flesh. So too does the fixed bezel, for that matter, something about which I was also on the fence for a long time. (I always thought it looked bulgy, or weird with the crown guards; but in person, it looks petite, compliments the crystal oh so well, and accentuates the case's beautiful mix of angle and curve.

On a black or dark green Erika's or nato, this combo is just really doing it for me. It hasn't left my wrist. I slept with it on last night, and opted for green/black outfits yesterday and today to justify continued wrist time!

Who knows, maybe I've found my GADA. My tastes are always in flux. I've resolved to just follow the whims, wherever surprising they may lead.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

For those in the U.S. looking for an affordable bracelet for your Seaforth, Invicta's website has a 20% off discount (holiday20) on the 9400 bracelet which seems to fit the seaforth - someone posted pics before.

Shipping is insane at $18 though.... international is even crazier at $120 to oz.. anyway, caveat emptor, I make no guarantee on fit of bracelet - search the forum on members posting of this bracelet paired with the Seaforth.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

arislan said:


> For those in the U.S. looking for an affordable bracelet for your Seaforth, Invicta's website has a 20% off discount (holiday20) on the 9400 bracelet which seems to fit the seaforth - someone posted pics before.
> 
> Shipping is insane at $18 though.... international is even crazier at $120 to oz.. anyway, caveat emptor, I make no guarantee on fit of bracelet - search the forum on members posting of this bracelet paired with the Seaforth.


That's a good discount. I just bought it for my seaforth and have tested that it fits.

I used a forwarder as well, to get around the insane shipping. Costed me SGD3.99 to ship 2 bracelets.

Here's my seaforths for visuals. Note, the Invicta is not on either as the Ginault is too comfy to take off.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Wearing my Roldorf GADA, which I just can't seem to take off, in a sort of way I assume envisioned by its designers 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> Well, this just happened...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More than happy to be an enabler ;-p The Roldorf is, IMO, the best looking Seaforth.

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like and can afford "

IG: @Watchexposure


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Oh yeah, and this









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Can never compete with @EL_GEEk 's photos but boy, does the pastel look great.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jamesezra said:


> Can never compete with @EL_GEEk 's photos but boy, does the pastel look great.


The lighter coloured dials with contrasting sapphire bezels look fantastic.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

boatswain said:


> The lighter coloured dials with contrasting sapphire bezels look fantastic.


Agree with you on that. The contrasting bezel frames the lighter coloured dials well. Just like how the black outlines on the markers frame the lighter coloured indices. Brilliant design.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jamesezra said:


> Agree with you on that. The contrasting bezel frames the lighter coloured dials well. Just like how the black outlines on the markers frame the lighter coloured indices. Brilliant design.


I think the black framed markers are key to having a successful light dial.

So often brands go with polished markers and the contrast just isn't there. I keep searching for a good white dialed diver and so many use polished frames and of course lighter c1, C3 or BGW9 lume. While beautiful in some lights or pictures I just can't bond with them due to low legibility.

Enjoy!


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

boatswain said:


> I think the black framed markers are key to having a successful light dial.
> 
> So often brands go with polished markers and the contrast just isn't there. I keep searching for a good white dialed diver and so many use polished frames and of course lighter c1, C3 or BGW9 lume. While beautiful in some lights or pictures I just can't bond with them due to low legibility.
> 
> Enjoy!


You are right. Oh dear, the Nodus Avalon Spectral White has exactly what you mentioned. Making me reconsider my purchase!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

jamesezra said:


> Can never compete with @EL_GEEk 's photos but boy, does the pastel look great.


He's a master of the floating watch and the mysteriously erect nato strap...

This is what you get with a similar watch and Apple product, but no such mastery 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

ck2k01 said:


> He's a master of the floating watch and the mysteriously erect nato strap...
> 
> This is what you get with a similar watch and Apple product, but no such mastery
> 
> ...


Hahaha. I LOLed hard at the erect comment 

The Roldorf looks good in any light and position my friend.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

jamesezra said:


> Can never compete with @EL_GEEk 's photos but boy, does the pastel look great.





ck2k01 said:


> He's a master of the floating watch and the mysteriously erect nato strap...


Too kind fellas. I might have to do a new hashtag #mysyeriouslyerectnatostrap It has a ring to it 

And yes, the Pastel is AWESOME!

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like and can afford "

IG: Watchexposure


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

EL_GEEk said:


> Too kind fellas. I might have to do a new hashtag #mysyeriouslyerectnatostrap It has a ring to it
> 
> And yes, the Pastel is AWESOME!
> 
> ...


The right word wasn't immediately coming to mind. "Buttressing," I thought? Lame. "What's that word I'm thinking of . . .?" So I googled "synonyms for to stand firmly" or something. I saw "erect" and thought to myself, fun word choice-definitely going with that. I'm glad to hear that you guys are about as mature as I am 

And I'll go ahead and say it:

Erections > Ginault bracelet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Still a favorite


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

The GMT finally trumped the Roldorf today.

I can't speak highly enough about martu leather straps. Incredibly soft, thin, and comfortable, and very affordable. You just have to wait awhile for them to arrive from South America.

The cheap iStrap deployant clasps from Amazon are also comfortable and quite the steal at $11 US. I've bought one for almost all of my leathers. While they only come polished, they're so cheap that you can just brush them yourself if you want that finish.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

Can anyone help me out with some fitment pictures of the Ginault bracelet? I know general shots have been posted in here somewhere but I just need a push to commit. 

Also, what's the quality of the clasp like? It looks pretty decent from the photos I've seen.


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

ck2k01 said:


> .jpg[/IMG]
> I can't speak highly enough about martu leather straps. Incredibly soft, thin, and comfortable, and very affordable. You just have to wait awhile for them to arrive from South America.


Absolutely love them. The suede leather that I had was soft and supple right out of the box (envelope actually). And it's nice to have 19mm and 21mm options.


----------



## MyNameIs (Mar 21, 2018)

I am swimming quite often with my Seaforth. As this is my first mechanical watch, how often should I have it checked for waterproofness?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

MyNameIs said:


> I am swimming quite often with my Seaforth. As this is my first mechanical watch, how often should I have it checked for waterproofness?


Optionally when you get it serviced in 5-10 years? It's a dive watch; it'll be fine as is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

Aid1987 said:


> Can anyone help me out with some fitment pictures of the Ginault bracelet?


Here ya go. Clasp is fine and feels secure, but takes some fingernails to open it.


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

deepfriedicecubes said:


> Here ya go. Clasp is fine and feels secure, but takes some fingernails to open it.


I open the smaller part of the clasp taking it by the sides - this is really easier and faster


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Some of the green straps I ordered for the Roldorf have started to arrive.










I've got some darker shades coming.

This is the lightest shade I ordered, with the most brilliant color.

EDIT:

It looks even better on the sunburst gray, given its medium-dark color and sheen.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

deepfriedicecubes said:


> Here ya go. Clasp is fine and feels secure, but takes some fingernails to open it.


Thanks for that mate, they're really helpful!

Any rattles at all?


----------



## brendanlcm (Mar 17, 2016)

Some one try strapcode bracelet for sekio alpinist on seaforth

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bo5B1fLlZBg/

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Just noticed the time. Feeling this combo. BluShark AlphaShark Slim in Forest Green.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

deepfriedicecubes said:


> Absolutely love them. The suede leather that I had was soft and supple right out of the box (envelope actually). And it's nice to have 19mm and 21mm options.


Yes I'm a big fan of Martu Leather straps as well.

Grabbed a few during the black friday sale recently and happy with all of them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)

Just got this today. I gotta say, having never seen a Halios (any model) in person, I took a chance on this Roldorf Edition and I'm quite impressed. The quality and finish on the watch is extremely nice for a watch in this price range. I've already got my share of dive watches (Rolex, Omega, BP), and I just wanted something to kick around with, that still had a decent WR rating, and minimal markings on the dial. Even came with 3 straps; leather, nylon, and rubber, that are all super comfortable. It couldn't really be any more perfect for what I was looking for. I am now an official Halios fan!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

mumblypeg said:


> Just got this today. I gotta say, having never seen a Halios (any model) in person, I took a chance on this Roldorf Edition and I'm quite impressed. The quality and finish on the watch is extremely nice for a watch in this price range. I've already got my share of dive watches (Rolex, Omega, BP), and I just wanted something to kick around with, that still had a decent WR rating, and minimal markings on the dial. Even came with 3 straps; leather, nylon, and rubber, that are all super comfortable. It couldn't really be any more perfect for what I was looking for. I am now an official Halios fan!
> 
> [/ATTACH=CONFIG]13784145[/ATTACH]


Looks great, enjoy!

And I concur: this LE just quietly satisfies in the flesh.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## will16 (Jun 3, 2014)

Aid1987 said:


> Can anyone help me out with some fitment pictures of the Ginault bracelet? I know general shots have been posted in here somewhere but I just need a push to commit.
> 
> Also, what's the quality of the clasp like? It looks pretty decent from the photos I've seen.


I finally broke down and bought the Ginault. It does not fit perfectly but is not a bad bracelet. The end links do move if you tug on them but once on the wrist, it's not noticeable. The 'glidelock' works fine... not a rolex though. All in all I am satisfied with it.


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

will16 said:


> I finally broke down and bought the Ginault. It does not fit perfectly but is not a bad bracelet. The end links do move if you tug on them but once on the wrist, it's not noticeable. The 'glidelock' works fine... not a rolex though. All in all I am satisfied with it.
> 
> View attachment 13786243
> 
> ...


The bracelet looks great on your pastel.

I think I'm going to do the same and go for it. I wouldn't expect a perfect fit but I want a decent level of fit and quality for the money it costs.

Now you mention it I was wondering how it compared to the Rolex clasp because I have one on my 114060 and I started to think it could make me think less of the ginault as I'd have the 'real' thing to compare it to.

On the other hand I wouldn't want the ginault to be too good as it would make me think less of the Rolex!


----------



## will16 (Jun 3, 2014)

Aid1987 said:


> The bracelet looks great on your pastel.
> 
> I think I'm going to do the same and go for it. I wouldn't expect a perfect fit but I want a decent level of fit and quality for the money it costs.
> 
> ...


Yeah it is definitely not 114060 quality but it is better than I thought it would be. I am a bracelet guy so have been dying to get this on a bracelet. Like i said, not perfect but I think this is the best option so far.

Also, FYI, there is 20% off new year's code now on their site. Good for another 5 days. Click on the "Special Offers" tab on the right side.


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

will16 said:


> Yeah it is definitely not 114060 quality but it is better than I thought it would be. I am a bracelet guy so have been dying to get this on a bracelet. Like i said, not perfect but I think this is the best option so far.
> 
> Also, FYI, there is 20% off new year's code now on their site. Good for another 5 days. Click on the "Special Offers" tab on the right side.


Sounds like it's worth it then.

Thanks for the tip. I actually saw the discount a few days ago which is why I started asking about fitment.

EDIT: right that's it, order placed.


----------



## will16 (Jun 3, 2014)

Here is a pic of the 'glidelock'. It's not a button/slide like the sub bracelet. More like the explorer/gmt 'easylink', where you pop the link out, slide it and pop it back in to lock.


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

will16 said:


> Here is a pic of the 'glidelock'. It's not a button/slide like the sub bracelet. More like the explorer/gmt 'easylink', where you pop the link out, slide it and pop it back in to lock.


That's the same as the sub mate.


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

While on the wrist the non opening side of the Ginault clasp can be pulled easily enough to self estend - would be great to solve this thing somehow


----------



## will16 (Jun 3, 2014)

Aid1987 said:


> That's the same as the sub mate.


Ah sorry, confused it with the Omega clasp.


----------



## rondeaux (Jul 9, 2015)

I think I know the answer to this but please indulge me in a crazy question - what does the Seaforth III look like with the bezel removed? Is it the same or different than the fixed bezel version? I'm wondering if the sapphire diver version could double as a fixed bezel watch.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

rondeaux said:


> I think I know the answer to this but please indulge me in a crazy question - what does the Seaforth III look like with the bezel removed? Is it the same or different than the fixed bezel version? I'm wondering if the sapphire diver version could double as a fixed bezel watch.


I vaguely remember Jason answering this answer this before and that they're not the same. Anyone else can chime in?


----------



## rondeaux (Jul 9, 2015)

househalfman said:


> I vaguely remember Jason answering this answer this before and that they're not the same. Anyone else can chime in?


Thanks. I'm like 99% sure that's the answer but hoping someone can confirm it for me.


----------



## rondeaux (Jul 9, 2015)

househalfman said:


> I vaguely remember Jason answering this answer this before and that they're not the same. Anyone else can chime in?


Thanks. I'm like 99% sure that's the answer but hoping someone can confirm it for me.


----------



## kennethho (Apr 27, 2015)

Aid1987 said:


> Sounds like it's worth it then.
> 
> Thanks for the tip. I actually saw the discount a few days ago which is why I started asking about fitment.
> 
> EDIT: right that's it, order placed.


Get some 2.0mm thick spring bars to go on it. There should be zero play in the end links when installed.


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

Taking my series 2 out for some sunlight. Admittedly, it had little wrist time these days after I got my sapphire abyss blue ND.


----------



## ranonranonarat (Oct 11, 2011)

after trying on so many different nato straps and rubber straps, i think i've found a permanent home for my series iii now. been rocking this combo for so long since i found the waffle.


----------



## cinealta (Dec 20, 2013)

Interesting watch. Good looking. Nice job Jason. Really like that seafoam blue dial version, 41mm with a Miyota movement, sapphire crystal. Good stuff. Competitive price. Good luck!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

ranonranonarat said:


> after trying on so many different nato straps and rubber straps, i think i've found a permanent home for my series iii now. been rocking this combo for so long since i found the waffle.
> 
> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190112/89f6c0df935f1916853147043a717b59.jpg[/IMG]


I think I found my strap too.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ranonranonarat (Oct 11, 2011)

ck2k01 said:


> I think I found my strap too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's a beautiful green. can i ask for the maker of the strap please?


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

I have found my strap as well. Cheapest Natos Tropic.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

That Roldorf looks great. Like an updated version of the Explorer. 

In the meantime, rocking the GMT. There are times when I don’t wear it for long periods of time but when I remember and put it on, I am always surprised how well it wears and how great it looks.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

ranonranonarat said:


> that's a beautiful green. can i ask for the maker of the strap please?


Sure! It took me a while to find this dark shade of green.

I ended up finding it at Clockwork Synergy: the Rich Green Premium NATO Strap.

The feel is standard, non-seatbelt fare, which is "meh" for me (I checked just about everywhere and nowhere has this shade in seatbelt), but the color-it's a winner.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Tanjecterly said:


> That Roldorf looks great. Like an updated version of the Explorer.


I'd been looking for awhile for something to satisfy that Explorer-type itch but with a little more pizzaz (nothing was quite prompting me to pull the trigger); until this, which has hit said mark for me perfectly.

I love seeing your GMT, though: it's not often you get to see the 24-hour gray variant!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

The first cut is the deepest... grazed the edge of my MacBook today  (the highlight on the bezel by the 12 o'clock triangle) it was actually really difficult to capture on my phone camera so it's not so bad.









Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

skyleth said:


> The first cut is the deepest... grazed the edge of my MacBook today  (the highlight on the bezel by the 12 o'clock triangle) it was actually really difficult to capture on my phone camera so it's not so bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That hurts.

But it always best to get it over with! And now you know it's a keeper 

It always stings though on SS and especially aluminum bezels.

Beauty watch. Just has character now.


----------



## awarren82 (May 24, 2018)

What's in store for Halios in 2019?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

awarren82 said:


> What's in store for Halios in 2019?


https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=4856649&share_fid=13788&share_type=t


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

If Bond was Canadian.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

Welp fellas, it's been a while. Good to see more photos and happy customers. Here's a few shots I've taken


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

elschiz said:


> Welp fellas, it's been a while. Good to see more photos and happy customers. Here's a few shots I've taken
> 
> View attachment 13810973
> 
> ...


Nice collection


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Nice collection


Thank you, thank you. I'm pretty happy I got 3, instead of feeling like I missed out on another model.


----------



## awarren82 (May 24, 2018)

crushing those shots! love the car one


----------



## Aurornis (Oct 3, 2016)

ck2k01 said:


> If Bond was Canadian.


Yeah, I'm not sure if I'd use my Seaforth as a knuckle-duster the way Bond did in "On Her Majesty's Secret Service". :think:


----------



## alitaher2009 (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## alitaher2009 (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## Mstrmusic (Dec 8, 2018)

I like this brand.


----------



## Mstrmusic (Dec 8, 2018)

I like this brand.

View attachment 13820509


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Mstrmusic said:


> I like this brand.
> 
> View attachment 13820509


Very nice collection there amigo! I toy around with the idea of trying out a Tropik from time to time...

How do you like it relative to your Seaforths?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mstrmusic (Dec 8, 2018)

I like the bezel a bit more on the Tropik, but like the slimmer profile of the Seaforth. Depends on my mood for the day.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Purchased this one from eBay and I'm very pleased with it.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Just landed from gnomon are these lovely bonetto straps. Now the question is:

Which strap should I mount to which seaforth ???

Blue strap on grey dial ?
Blue strap on blue dial ?

Black strap on grey dial ?
Black strap on blue dial ?



DISCUSS !!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Danny T said:


> Just landed from gnomon are these lovely bonetto straps. Now the question is:
> 
> Which strap should I mount to which seaforth ???
> 
> ...


Either way. Slight edge to blue on blue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Earl Grey said:


> Either way. Slight edge to blue on blue.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But my favorite strap for the Seaforth is still this:










(From Cheapest Natos)

((Yes! Snagged post 8888!)) 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

Danny T said:


> Just landed from gnomon are these lovely bonetto straps. Now the question is:
> 
> Which strap should I mount to which seaforth ???
> 
> ...


I actually think the black looks better on both of them.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

These combos right here. The black contrasts nicely against the pastel blue but matches the indices. Likewise with the other. Blue contrasts well against the grey but seems to match the Seaforth text.

I would have loved if the Series III came with contrasting straps instead of matching straps.



Danny T said:


> Which strap should I mount to which seaforth ???


IG: th3measure


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Danny T said:


> Just landed from gnomon are these lovely bonetto straps. Now the question is:
> 
> Which strap should I mount to which seaforth ???
> 
> ...


Blue/Grey are they vanilla scented?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

JLS36 said:


> Blue/Grey are they vanilla scented?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Yep.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Danny T said:


> Yep.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think I'm in the minority but I really like the vanilla scented rubber straps.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Phone pic, but like the look









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

JLS36 said:


> I think I'm in the minority but I really like the vanilla scented rubber straps.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


It's actually really nice on this strap. No overpowering scent, just right 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## o_justin (Jul 25, 2018)

EL_GEEk said:


> Phone pic, but like the look
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That dial is awesome!


----------



## E90 Skye (Jan 3, 2019)

Anybody with a pastel blue dial and steel or sapphire diver bezel willing to sell? ....please... :*(


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

E90 Skye said:


> Anybody with a pastel blue dial and steel or sapphire diver bezel willing to sell? ....please... :*(


PM sent


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genepi_waves (Oct 15, 2018)

If you guys haven't seen this already, it looks like we've officially come to the end of the road...

"*...the steel Seaforth is now retired and no longer available.*"


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

cardinal_waves said:


> If you guys haven't seen this already, it looks like we've officially come to the end of the road...
> 
> "*...the steel Seaforth is now retired and no longer available.*"
> 
> View attachment 13830465


A bronze Fixed bezel Seaforth? Yes please. I guess I'm buying another Seaforth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> A bronze Fixed bezel Seaforth? Yes please. I guess I'm buying another Seaforth
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now that's an idea I can get behind...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awarren82 (May 24, 2018)

Kinda getting tired of my blue pastel Seaforth III. Anyone else feeling that?


----------



## Epiphanes050 (Jan 24, 2019)

awarren82 said:


> Kinda getting tired of my blue pastel Seaforth III. Anyone else feeling that?


Nope ... quite the opposite actually. But if anyone wants to sell their sunburst or abyss blue Seaforth, let me know!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

awarren82 said:


> Kinda getting tired of my blue pastel Seaforth III. Anyone else feeling that?


I thought about selling it due to quite few recent purchases. I put it in last night to see how I felt and it won me over again. Wearing it again today.


----------



## will16 (Jun 3, 2014)

awarren82 said:


> Kinda getting tired of my blue pastel Seaforth III. Anyone else feeling that?


I was kinda feeling the same way too.... then I put it on a steel bracelet and it is a whole new watch. Love the pastel on bracelet


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

I got to the Seaforth late (didn't get in until version three). But I sure am glad I jumped when I did. Jason let me buy a cancelled preorder and I bought a second off someone on this forum. My Speedmaster has taken a back seat to the Seaforths in the last few months. It is a testament to the success Jason has had with Halios that he can discontinue a watch as popular as the Seaforth. This is an old reference, but it reminds me of Apple's decision to discontinue the very popular iPod Mini in favor of the Nano. Obligatory picture: today I've got the Pastel/Sapphire on a black C&B Supreme Nato.


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

anyone know who makes the rubber straps that came on the series 3 seaforths? wouldn't mind picking up some for my other watches.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Amuthini said:


> anyone know who makes the rubber straps that came on the series 3 seaforths? wouldn't mind picking up some for my other watches.


From what people in here said its Biwi : https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/chronoworld/item/1054-0030382/


----------



## Mr AT (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Ugh! Six weeks and 180 pages into this thread, and now he announces that Seaforth will be no more. Still have 709 pages left in the thread (at current count)


----------



## CSanter (Apr 30, 2018)

mplsabdullah said:


> From what people in here said its Biwi : https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/chronoworld/item/1054-0030382/


$74 for one set?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

EL_GEEk said:


> Phone pic, but like the look
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am liking this watch the more I see it. Considering I thought it was straight up fugly the first time I saw it, it's really grown on me.


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

Really? I have a speedy, and a Seaforth. I am not putting the Seaforth down, but the speedy is in an entirely different league in an aspect you want to compare them.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

bjjkk said:


> I am liking this watch the more I see it. Considering I thought it was straight up fugly the first time I saw it, it's really grown on me.


This is, IMO, the best version of the Seaforth. A close second is the Bahama yellow. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyMatt (Sep 18, 2018)

awarren82 said:


> Kinda getting tired of my blue pastel Seaforth III. Anyone else feeling that?


Nope...I have the sunburst grey with date and fixed bezel. Gets its fair share of wrist time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

Hey @EL_GEEk, what strap is that? Nice picture.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

CSanter said:


> $74 for one set?


Yes. I thought it was good, not great, but if it wasn't so long I might've at least considered keeping it. I sold it for $60 instead, didn't last very long.

Edit: someone's selling his for $40 in the FS forum.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Is there a fairwind dedicated thread already? 


Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Is there a fairwind dedicated thread already?
> 
> Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.
> 
> More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=4856649&share_fid=13788&share_type=t


----------



## awarren82 (May 24, 2018)

will16 said:


> I was kinda feeling the same way too.... then I put it on a steel bracelet and it is a whole new watch. Love the pastel on bracelet


Interesting. I never thought the Seaforth looked good on a bracelet, but I guess ya never know until you try it. I love the rubber band and wouldn't want to give that up if I flip. Have we identified who makes it in case I need to source a new one?


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

shadash said:


> Hey @EL_GEEk, what strap is that? Nice picture.


Thanks. It's an old cheapestnatostrap stone leather

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

awarren82 said:


> Kinda getting tired of my blue pastel Seaforth III. Anyone else feeling that?


Not in the least.



















IG: th3measure


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

Well my Ginault bracelet finally arrived yesterday and I'm loving the sporty feel it gives the Seafoth.


----------



## yankeeblues (Apr 1, 2016)

From my casual observations, the pastel blue fixie is the most frequently flipped SF. The Abyss/Sapphire, maybe most infrequently flipped, is what brought me here. The rest are attractive to varying degrees, but nothing that I could gaze at lovingly for long. Just my subjective musings, not trying rock anyone’s world. Keep in mind than I am old, and VERY unfashionable. And that I wear a watch BC I like to know what time it is.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

IG: th3measure


----------



## yankeeblues (Apr 1, 2016)

Is it just me or is one of the 12 o'clock indices misaligned?



bigred7078 said:


> Looking good! I wouldn't worry about that tiny gap but then again, mine isn't like that. Here is a recent pic that shows mine filling the gap completely.
> 
> View attachment 13688525
> 
> ...


----------



## yankeeblues (Apr 1, 2016)

I scratched my "Explorer-type itch" in the 70's with this one BNIB. It cost quite a bit less than the SF back then. It's aged much better than my wrist!










ck2k01 said:


> I'd been looking for awhile for something to satisfy that Explorer-type itch but with a little more pizzaz (nothing was quite prompting me to pull the trigger); until this, which has hit said mark for me perfectly.
> 
> I love seeing your GMT, though: it's not often you get to see the 24-hour gray variant!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

yankeeblues said:


> I scratched my "Explorer-type itch" in the 70's with this one BNIB. It cost quite a bit less than the SF back then. It's aged much better than my wrist!
> [/ATTACH=CONFIG]13838399[/ATTACH]


She's a beaut.

But this one isn't going anywhere. The mix of slate gray, deep  green, a dash of black, steel, and design/size (l2l and height) just do it for me for the fixed bezel GADA slot in the box.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

yankeeblues said:


> From my casual observations, the pastel blue fixie is the most frequently flipped SF. The Abyss/Sapphire, maybe most infrequently flipped, is what brought me here. The rest are attractive to varying degrees, but nothing that I could gaze at lovingly for long. Just my subjective musings, not trying rock anyone's world. Keep in mind than I am old, and VERY unfashionable. And that I wear a watch BC I like to know what time it is.


You have no idea how many times I've stared at my Abyss Sapphire and not knowing what time it was after that. A real gorgeous dial, I must say.


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

awarren82 said:


> Kinda getting tired of my blue pastel Seaforth III. Anyone else feeling that?


You need more watches. 
Rotation is the way 😄


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

IG: th3measure


----------



## brendanlcm (Mar 17, 2016)

Enjoying bonetto cinturini rubber strap on my 6 inches wrist









Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeeblues (Apr 1, 2016)

ck2k01 said:


> She's a beaut.
> 
> But this one isn't going anywhere. The mix of slate gray, deep  green, a dash of black, steel, and design/size (l2l and height) just do it for me for the fixed bezel GADA slot in the box.
> 
> ...


Count me as another who didn't "get" the Roldorf before they came out but did after I saw "in the flesh" pics. Being extremely picky, my minor criticisms are that the numbers are too elongated for my taste and I think it needs some subtle indices. And I am not a super fan of the SF crown guard. Again, speaking totally subjectively, and noting that people seem to be flipping them at $1200+, I think the Sinn 556s are more appealing and higher quality. For that price, you get the fanatic Sinn H bracelet too. Drilled lugs a plus for me. They are more similar in purpose than appearance, two fine takes on a rugged, trusty daily wear. The Rollie is more vintage/dress, the 556 more modern/pilot-like. Posting a pic from the web; not mine.

Since you now know that I am anal-retentive, I wish my 556a had slightly smaller numbers. The anti-reflection coat on the outside sucks. I love the mini-date treatment though. Unique. For those with attention deficit disorder like me, the sapphire back offers instant distraction. Built like a tank. The lugs are curved and fit my wrist better. And the crown (I am a crown and leg, err, lug man) is like butta!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

awarren82 said:


> Interesting. I never thought the Seaforth looked good on a bracelet, but I guess ya never know until you try it. I love the rubber band and wouldn't want to give that up if I flip. Have we identified who makes it in case I need to source a new one?


I think some... Bracelets do look OK but the design of the lugs just don't allow it to shine on a bracelt. My seaforth gets the second most wrist time in my collection behind the oceanking. Everytime I put it on I remember how much I love the design but even more than the design it just seems to be the perfect proportion of size.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

yankeeblues said:


> Count me as another who didn't "get" the Roldorf before they came out but did after I saw "in the flesh" pics. Being extremely picky, my minor criticisms are that the numbers are too elongated for my taste and I think it needs some subtle indices. And I am not a super fan of the SF crown guard. Again, speaking totally subjectively, and noting that people seem to be flipping them at $1200+, I think the Sinn 556s are more appealing and higher quality. For that price, you get the fanatic Sinn H bracelet too. Drilled lugs a plus for me. They are more similar in purpose than appearance, two fine takes on a rugged, trusty daily wear. The Rollie is more vintage/dress, the 556 more modern/pilot-like. Posting a pic from the web; not mine.
> 
> Since you now know that I am anal-retentive, I wish my 556a had slightly smaller numbers. The anti-reflection coat on the outside sucks. I love the mini-date treatment though. Unique. For those with attention deficit disorder like me, the sapphire back offers instant distraction. Built like a tank. The lugs are curved and fit my wrist better. And the crown (I am a crown and leg, err, lug man) is like butta!
> [/ATTACH=CONFIG]13840521[/ATTACH]


I was fortunate to get a great price directly from Jason: much less than what the flippers are shooting for. I agree that the appeal of the watch vis-a-vis some competitors decreases some at > $1000. I love the design/colorway, though, so would still probably opt for it over Sinn offerings.

And you identified one of the only annoyances about the highly stylized dial design, from my vantage in the flesh: to set the time precisely, you need to be at a 5-minute interval.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

TheMeasure said:


> IG: th3measure


Very nice


----------



## yankeeblues (Apr 1, 2016)

ck2k01 said:


> I was fortunate to get a great price directly from Jason: much less than what the flippers are shooting for. I agree that the appeal of the watch vis-a-vis some competitors decreases some at > $1000. I love the design/colorway, though, so would still probably opt for it over Sinn offerings.
> 
> And you identified one of the only annoyances about the highly stylized dial design, from my vantage in the flesh: to set the time precisely, you need to be at a 5-minute interval.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


None of which matters if you love the watch. Its even worth the $1200 if its what the heart wants. And in case I sounded overly negative, I think it's a bold, artistic offering in a sea of homage and look-alikes. I would love to see it with some understated indices. The ones on my Sinn are really bolder than needed. More of a tool/Pilot/diver.


----------



## yankeeblues (Apr 1, 2016)

Great shot! 


boatswain said:


> Very nice


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

yankeeblues said:


> None of which matters if you love the watch. Its even worth the $1200 if its what the heart wants. And in case I sounded overly negative, I think it's a bold, artistic offering in a sea of homage and look-alikes. I would love to see it with some understated indices. The ones on my Sinn are really bolder than needed. More of a tool/Pilot/diver.


I didn't read it as overly negative in the least! I greatly enjoy the discussions, whichever route they take.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Very nice


Thanks bro! Means a lot coming from someone who takes great photos.

IG: th3measure


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I have had other things hogging wrist time lately for various reasons. Looking forward to getting a Seaforth back on soon through.

I am mid collection shuffle right now and I can safely say my sunburst blue dive and abyss sapphire are going nowhere.

Shameless recycled pics...


----------



## bpax (Aug 5, 2006)




----------



## KingKitega (Jul 3, 2017)

Here's mine on a Ginault bracelet.









Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mstrmusic (Dec 8, 2018)

TheMeasure said:


> IG: th3measure


Amazing shot


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Mstrmusic said:


> Amazing shot


Appreciate it my friend! 

IG: th3measure


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Wearing my pastel for the first time in some time...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

househalfman said:


> Wearing my pastel for the first time in some time...


And it looks darn good.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

boatswain said:


> And it looks darn good.


I did notice -just today- that the hands don't match the indeces color: the hands are whiter than the indeces (like they're starting to patina). I recall someone reporting the same thing a while back; I wonder if something came out of it?

It doesn't bother me at all but I'm curious if everyone has the same thing. The Pastel posted before me seem to have the same mismatched hands/indeces color, as far as I can tell.


----------



## CSanter (Apr 30, 2018)

I’ve noticed white shade change on my abyss blue gmt. Nothing I’m concerned about. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

househalfman said:


> I did notice -just today- that the hands don't match the indeces color: the hands are whiter than the indeces (like they're starting to patina). I recall someone reporting the same thing a while back; I wonder if something came out of it?
> 
> It doesn't bother me at all but I'm curious if everyone has the same thing. The Pastel posted before me seem to have the same mismatched hands/indeces color, as far as I can tell.


Is that the series 1 or 3?

I've had C3 and c1 watches that don't perfectly match. Including the Avalon.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Is that the series 1 or 3?
> 
> I've had C3 and c1 watches that don't perfectly match. Including the Avalon.


This is the series 3 with bgw9 lume.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

househalfman said:


> This is the series 3 with bgw9 lume.


That's odd for sure.

So...the hands are pure white still and the indices have yellowed?threy used to match and that has changed over time?

Not a lighting trick or lume charge factor?

I don't know if I've heard of that. I've heard of BGW9 bezels discolouring but it doesn't make much sense inside the dial.

Is it very noticeable and bugging?


----------



## CanadaGus (May 12, 2017)

househalfman said:


> I did notice -just today- that the hands don't match the indeces color: the hands are whiter than the indeces (like they're starting to patina). I recall someone reporting the same thing a while back; I wonder if something came out of it?
> 
> It doesn't bother me at all but I'm curious if everyone has the same thing. The Pastel posted before me seem to have the same mismatched hands/indeces color, as far as I can tell.


I just noticed this same thing on mine today! Mine is a Series 1 Sunburst Blue dial. I have worn it quite a lot in tropical sunlight over the last two years, as my travel and vacation watch of choice. After a few weeks not wearing it I pulled it out today to take it with me on a trip to Singapore, and noticed that the indicies have a much creamier/yellowish tone to them than I expected. I don't mind at all! I find it gives it even more character.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

I couldn't stay away:









I finally stopped fighting expanding my collection. When I saw this pop up for sale from an IG friend I jumped on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

trf2271 said:


> I couldn't stay away:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!

Yes, you've come along way one from the one watch collection 

You have a nice set now too

Your renewed freedom though doesn't help to keep the rest of us in check though


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

boatswain said:


> That's odd for sure.
> 
> So...the hands are pure white still and the indices have yellowed?threy used to match and that has changed over time?
> 
> ...


I didn't notice it before but it's very subtle and probably just missed it. Once you know it's there though it's hard not to see it (I see it in all 3 or so pastels posted on this page).

Doesn't bother me at all, but it's worth pointing out.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

househalfman said:


> I didn't notice it before but it's very subtle and probably just missed it. Once you know it's there though it's hard not to see it (I see it in all 3 or so pastels posted on this page).
> 
> Doesn't bother me at all, but it's worth pointing out.


I think it sticks out the most on the pastels, but it was the same for all the gen 3 models I've owned looking back at pictures.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

trf2271 said:


> I couldn't stay away:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta love that Seaforth-unique Hodinkee-popularized combo. IMO, it's the classic Seaforth, whether I have one or not.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FOIS (Oct 19, 2018)

ck2k01 said:


> Gotta love that Seaforth-unique Hodinkee-popularized combo. IMO, it's the classic Seaforth, whether I have one or not.


Also my favorite combo, especially on the Halios green strap


----------



## FOIS (Oct 19, 2018)

ck2k01 said:


> Gotta love that Seaforth-unique Hodinkee-popularized combo. IMO, it's the classic Seaforth, whether I have one or not.


Also my favorite combo, especially on the Halios green strap


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

Halios Seaforth GMT, nimbus gray.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

IG: th3measure


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

TheMeasure said:


> IG: th3measure


Truly lost for words....stunning.

Simply sublime!!!

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

TheMeasure said:


> IG: th3measure


Awesome and creative shot sequence. 

Love it!



Oh yeah that watch is pretty cool too!


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

thejollywatcher said:


> Truly lost for words....stunning.
> 
> Simply sublime!!!





boatswain said:


> Awesome and creative shot sequence.
> 
> Love it!
> 
> ...


A humble 'thank you' to both of you fellas! I'm glad the shots are well received. It's always a pleasure to share them here with good company.

Cheers!

IG: th3measure


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Enjoy the weekend gents 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Haven't worn this one in a while.










Because of Hodinkee, I had originally pre-ordered a 12-hour pastel during series 3. Before then, neither luck nor experience with how fast you have to be with a Halios drop had been on my side during the series 2 pre-order, when I unsuccessfully competed for the same variant.

But once I saw non-rendered photos of the sunburst gray, I knew I had to request a switch to that dial with Jason.

While awaiting that modified pre-order, the GMT release happened. I was in the market for a GMT complication at that time, and there were fortunately only two dial options. There's so many great Seaforth combos-read: all of them-that it's almost frustrating to have to choose.

During my bummer of a series 2 interim, boatswain's frequent shots of his abyss blue dial with a modified navy PhenomeNato strap were lust inducing. His sapphire bezel looks great but I felt it was too dark of a combo for the situations in which I wanted to use the watch. It's actually the one bezel I'm missing at this point, along with the two dials I'd also still be most excited to own: sunburst blue and pastel blue. Maybe some day, but five Seaforths seems excessive given my current approach to collecting.

I still suspect the only reason I lucked out with the GMT drop is because I opted ahead of time to compete for a peculiar dive bezel variant. One reason was because GMT bezels strike me as a tad busy. The other, paramount reason was that a dive bezel is pretty damn useful at my laundromat 

To wrap up this random assortment of thoughts, I've long loved the look of an abyss blue with a modified-to-an-RAF navy PhenomeNato, and I'm very happy to own the pairing. Though I'll sub in other looks on occasion, like a shark mesh or multi-colored Erika's, which both make the watch give off quite different vibes. But with the PhenomenNato, the vibe is undoubtedly slickness.

I rarely wear my 12-hour sunburst gray even though I think it's my most versatile combo. Hopefully summer work travel will change that.

And as I've posted a lot of lately, I became surprisingly enamored with my Roldorf edition after having had been pretty disinterested in the variant for most of the lead up to its release, and even for a short time thereafter. Now I wear it the most, even though the whole point of my Seaforths was to be my work travel companions, and the fixed Roldorf can't track a second time zone 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> Haven't worn this one in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.....(off to put the phenomeNato back on the abyss)...


----------



## Wakamatsu (Sep 10, 2016)

Seaforth B coming soon

https://halioswatches.com/products/seaforth-b


----------



## CSanter (Apr 30, 2018)

Wakamatsu said:


> Seaforth B coming soon
> 
> https://halioswatches.com/products/seaforth-b


Can't wait for more details. I've been watching the Zelos Bronze Watches but think adding another Halios is a better fit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

Wakamatsu said:


> Seaforth B coming soon
> 
> https://halioswatches.com/products/seaforth-b


I wonder if fixed bezel only is going to affect the potential fever other recent Halios releases had.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I've read/watched praising reviews of the Tropik B so this release makes a lot of sense to me.

Just imagine:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

There we go


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> There we go
> 
> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190202/1e9c5998f977ee1abb284fa7d25bdc88.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190202/6d91eb57332935a3d51b9e7725a34d0e.jpg[/IMG]




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Wakamatsu said:


> Seaforth B coming soon
> 
> https://halioswatches.com/products/seaforth-b












A white Dial could be fun

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like and can afford".

IG: @Watchexposure


----------



## FOIS (Oct 19, 2018)

smkader said:


> I wonder if fixed bezel only is going to affect the potential fever other recent Halios releases had.


I love the seaforth but I just can't get on board with the fixed bezel. Really wish they would offer more options for the bronze

For me: Sapphire>Steel>Fixed


----------



## FOIS (Oct 19, 2018)

awarren82 said:


> Kinda getting tired of my blue pastel Seaforth III. Anyone else feeling that?


No sir. Loving mine more than ever


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So good


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> So good


Thanks man! I remember that you were very x3 tempted by this dial.

I do love it. It's my travel buddy. Throw some different straps, a bracelet, and a spring bar tool in the roll and you're good for any occasion and any outfit in any time zone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hjf (Dec 7, 2017)

Does anyone know how to differentiate between Seaforth versions I, II and III. I have a 12xx serial number and the lume is blue. Does that make it a version III? Thanks for your help...


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

hjf said:


> Does anyone know how to differentiate between Seaforth versions I, II and III. I have a 12xx serial number and the lume is blue. Does that make it a version III? Thanks for your help...


Blue lume is only on series III Seaforths. The other two used C3 which glows green!


----------



## hjf (Dec 7, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Good morning from sunny Singapore.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Mrs B choose the abyss II sapphire for a night out


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

Loving my Abyss more than ever.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Mrs B choose the abyss II sapphire for a night out
> 
> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190207/114efadd5a1260179616830019e3106e.jpg[/IMG]





gabbro said:


> Loving my Abyss more than ever.


Great minds think alike










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)

Anyone else ever seen a himbus grey face with DLC case before?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

4jamie said:


> Anyone else ever seen a himbus grey face with DLC case before?
> View attachment 13869761
> View attachment 13869763


No...

Nimbus was Series 2 which I believe was all plain steel right?


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

I see alot of Seaforth's on stainless bracelet on this thread. I know the Ginault bracelet fits. is there any other one that is confirmed to fit? i'm too lazy to read through 900 pages.

Thanks


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> No...
> 
> Nimbus was Series 2 which I believe was all plain steel right?


Swapped dial? I've considered it before...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E90 Skye (Jan 3, 2019)

Really happy with this guy









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## FOIS (Oct 19, 2018)

jamesezra said:


> Good morning from sunny Singapore.


WOW that looks good.


----------



## FOIS (Oct 19, 2018)

4jamie said:


> Anyone else ever seen a himbus grey face with DLC case before?
> View attachment 13869761
> View attachment 13869763


I love that Halios green strap, which versions did it come with? I feel like I rarely see it


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

FOIS said:


> WOW that looks good.


Thanks brother!


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

Travel day.









Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

FOIS said:


> I love that Halios green strap, which versions did it come with? I feel like I rarely see it


That's the series 2 fabric strap with leather lining, which is kinda like the prototype for the series 3 nylon straps. It was given out until finish, on a first come first served basis. I personally prefer it over the series 3 nylon straps.


----------



## jgordonfresh (Jul 24, 2013)

Holy cow do I love this watch! The bracelet takes it to a whole new level!

















Have a great Sunday!


----------



## FOIS (Oct 19, 2018)

deepfriedicecubes said:


> That's the series 2 fabric strap with leather lining, which is kinda like the prototype for the series 3 nylon straps. It was given out until finish, on a first come first served basis. I personally prefer it over the series 3 nylon straps.


Nice, appreciate the info. I'll have to track one down


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Still the best. 1st gen Seaforth gilt fixie










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

theOretical:
Luvin Halios brand.
On a forum I belong to, the Halios is one of the forum darlings.
Not that it isn't a darling!!!!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## rainmkr26 (Jan 18, 2018)

Looks like you can now order the final Roldorf editions here:

Https://halios.roldorf.co

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

rainmkr26 said:


> Looks like you can now order the final Roldorf editions here:
> 
> Https://halios.roldorf.co
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ordered one. After seeing the photos posted here, I decided I really like them. Went with the Black/Green in a steel case. I'm excited.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

smkader said:


> I ordered one. After seeing the photos posted here, I decided I really like them. Went with the Black/Green in a steel case. I'm excited.




I've been championing this example since the beginning of the new year. I hope you enjoy it was much as I have!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rainmkr26 (Jan 18, 2018)

smkader said:


> I ordered one. After seeing the photos posted here, I decided I really like them. Went with the Black/Green in a steel case. I'm excited.


Nice! I went with the charcoal/cream one myself

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Congrats on those who managed to snag one. Shows SOLD OUT for me. Makes my decision making all the more easier


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

rainmkr26 said:


> Nice! I went with the charcoal/cream one myself
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That one was my other choice. I really could have went either way.


----------



## Mark in Oz (Nov 20, 2016)

I'm newly aware of Halios, and am interested in trying for a Seaforth B (in Bronze). Does anyone know the chances of it having a date?


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Lovin the pastel in summer on a vegan rally strap









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Series III Sunburst Grey with Sapphire bezel, on Ginault bracelet


----------



## FOIS (Oct 19, 2018)

Did the Roldorf Edition retail for $300+ more than the original? Out of curiosity was there a value add to justify the price? Or should we expect the next options from Halios to jump in price as well?


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

FOIS said:


> Did the Roldorf Edition retail for $300+ more than the original? Out of curiosity was there a value add to justify the price? Or should we expect the next options from Halios to jump in price as well?


Movement upgrade
ETA 2824 vs 2892


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

I appreciate the explorer 1016 like aesthetics of the roldorf edition, but I still ain't feeling it. Too retro stylized for my taste.

In other news, I finally let go of my series 2 abyss 12 hr bezel. It wasn't getting a lot of wrist time ever since I got the sapphire abyss. Still, not a lot of watches can sell at their retail price after a year of wearing, so I ain't complaining.


----------



## FOIS (Oct 19, 2018)

slow_mo said:


> Movement upgrade
> ETA 2824 vs 2892


Nice, thanks for sharing


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

Mark in Oz said:


> I'm newly aware of Halios, and am interested in trying for a Seaforth B (in Bronze). Does anyone know the chances of it having a date?


I don't think he mentioned any details about it yet, other than fixed bezel and anticipated release of around May.


----------



## FOIS (Oct 19, 2018)

deepfriedicecubes said:


> I appreciate the explorer 1016 like aesthetics of the roldorf edition, but I still ain't feeling it. Too retro stylized for my taste.
> 
> In other news, I finally let go of my series 2 abyss 12 hr bezel. It wasn't getting a lot of wrist time ever since I got the sapphire abyss. Still, not a lot of watches can sell at their retail price after a year of wearing, so I ain't complaining.


The 12 hour bezel is still the one for me. What kind of strap is that?


----------



## joeytjchen (Jul 25, 2015)

Looks good on just about anything!









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## CSanter (Apr 30, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

deepfriedicecubes said:


> I appreciate the explorer 1016 like aesthetics of the roldorf edition, but I still ain't feeling it. Too retro stylized for my taste.












IMO, it's the best version of it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

EL_GEEk said:


> IMO, it's the best version of it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that the green or charcoal? It's hard to tell in photos


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

smkader said:


> Is that the green or charcoal? It's hard to tell in photos


It's the charcoal. Yeah, depending on the light it can look like a dark green

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

I love the look of the black/orange Barton rubber strap on my pastel Seaforth.


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

mplsabdullah said:


> .


I some times regret getting 12HR over sapphire bezel for my pastie.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingKitega (Jul 3, 2017)

kimsetpee said:


> I some times regret getting 12HR over sapphire bezel for my pastie.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the 12hr bezel is the most versatile. Love it on my Seaforth. Not only can you use it to easily track a second timezone, but also as a timer too.

The lumed sapphire bezel is cool though!

Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

KingKitega said:


> I think the 12hr bezel is the most versatile. Love it on my Seaforth. Not only can you use it to easily track a second timezone, but also as a timer too.
> 
> The lumed sapphire bezel is cool though!
> 
> Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


Haven't had the chance to use it to track another time zone. I find minute timers more useful than hourly, for my preference. And I really love the black sapphire bezel contrasting the pastel blue.

Anyone want to trade

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

This is going to sound crazy, but I don't think I've really ever worn the Seaforth on the stock rubber strap. It's pretty much lived on my Scurfa Diver One since I got it. I will say, I totally blew it. Bad indoor light photo:









I do love a good bracelet most of all.


----------



## CSanter (Apr 30, 2018)

smkader said:


> This is going to sound crazy, but I don't think I've really ever worn the Seaforth on the stock rubber strap. It's pretty much lived on my Scurfa Diver One since I got it. I will say, I totally blew it.


I found the Halios rubber very nice. After I put the Barton silicon in my Seaforth I swapped hardware over and use it on my Damast DA36!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeeblues (Apr 1, 2016)

mdk said:


> Sunburst grey on sage nato from crown and buckle.


Great colors with the SF and this NATO. But can someone explain to me how they walk around with that bulky folded over strap end on these NATOs? What happens with a long sleeve shirt? Seriously, they are HUGE.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Enjoying the burst blue and christening a little project, a bedside watch valet tray.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Keep coming back to this watch with admiration, I think it's the case and bezel proportions. It's quite close to the perfect sized watch.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

JLS36 said:


> Keep coming back to this watch with admiration, I think it's the case and bezel proportions. It's quite close to the perfect sized watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that contrast. Same effect as the pastel sapphire but more rare and versatile.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

New to me. 
Got it yesterday. Out of the two variants I have previously owned ( DLC Sunburst Grey & Pestel Blue) I think I like this one the most.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Amuthini said:


> I see alot of Seaforth's on stainless bracelet on this thread. I know the Ginault bracelet fits. is there any other one that is confirmed to fit? i'm too lazy to read through 900 pages.
> 
> Thanks


I bought a Rolex style Oyster bracelet with a 20-16mm taper and a glide lock clasp from Aliexpress for $25. It fits perfectly.










Search for Carlywet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brendanlcm (Mar 17, 2016)

Omegafanboy said:


> I bought a Rolex style Oyster bracelet with a 20-16mm taper and a glide lock clasp from Aliexpress for $25. It fits perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you post more photos, how about the quality, many thanks

Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonnyDrama (Feb 7, 2018)

Realistically if i want to purchase a Seaforth the only way to get one would be on Ebay (or any other similar outlet)?


----------



## brendanlcm (Mar 17, 2016)

JonnyDrama said:


> Realistically if i want to purchase a Seaforth the only way to get one would be on Ebay (or any other similar outlet)?


try watchrecon


----------



## kakefe (Feb 16, 2014)

My friend made this leather strap special for my Halios..









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

kakefe said:


> My friend made this leather strap special for my Halios..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

JonnyDrama said:


> Realistically if i want to purchase a Seaforth the only way to get one would be on Ebay (or any other similar outlet)?


Have a peek at the sales corner here on WUS


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth Sunday! ☕



















It's been a while. I'm so happy to be wearing it again.


----------



## FOIS (Oct 19, 2018)

Wasn't sure about fixed bezel or DLC, but I picked this guy up today and he's really growing on me.


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Seaforth Sunday! ️
> 
> ...
> 
> It's been a while. I'm so happy to be wearing it again.


Very nice. I only recently started wearing the OEM rubber strap after almost a year of Seaforth ownership, and am thoroughly enjoying it. Rubber straps on dive watches just go together so well.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## FOIS (Oct 19, 2018)

Agreed, the rubber strap is the way to go for me


----------



## AJS (Aug 6, 2009)

kakefe said:


> My friend made this leather strap special for my Halios..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful strap. Does your friend sell these?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

zaratsu said:


> Very nice. I only recently started wearing the OEM rubber strap after almost a year of Seaforth ownership, and am thoroughly enjoying it. Rubber straps on dive watches just go together so well.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


It's the best 

Goes extremely well with the steel bezels I think.

I also Like my watches to be used as intended and a rubber strap on a diver is the perfect match. Sure helps that this one is also the most comfortable rubber strap I've worn too


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Starting the day with the Seaforth 1 blue


----------



## kakefe (Feb 16, 2014)

AJS said:


> Beautiful strap. Does your friend sell these?


Yep.. you can see his handmade straps

@emreleatherworks on Instagram

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Epiphanes050 (Jan 24, 2019)

My Halios Seaforth III:


----------



## Epiphanes050 (Jan 24, 2019)

My Halios Seaforth III:


----------



## CSanter (Apr 30, 2018)

Last night








This morning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

CSanter said:


> Last night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's excellent!!


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

trf2271 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks sharp

Hard to keep up with your seaforths! 

Is this the only one in the stable?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

trf2271 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The OG 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Looks sharp
> 
> Hard to keep up with your seaforths!
> 
> Is this the only one in the stable?


Thanks man. I've gone through quite a few, this is the only one I have for now!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Me: "I keep cheating on my normal rotation to wear this more often than the others."
My wife: "what does that even mean?"
Thought I'd post a pic on this thread where maybe others might get it.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Dshirts74 said:


> Me: "I keep cheating on my normal rotation to wear this more often than the others."
> My wife: "what does that even mean?"
> Thought I'd post a pic on this thread where maybe others might get it.
> View attachment 13910637


Got it


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Dshirts74 said:


> Me: "I keep cheating on my normal rotation to wear this more often than the others."
> My wife: "what does that even mean?"
> Thought I'd post a pic on this thread where maybe others might get it.
> [/attach]13910637[/attach]


Big win that bezel, bracelet, movement, and dial combo.

Cheating is perfectly reasonable in this case.

As is your wife not having the foggiest what you're talking about.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Halios Wednesday


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

Damn, now I want i sunburst too 😛


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Thanks boatswain and Ck2k01. I knew I would find solidarity in the forum ✊


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Dshirts74 said:


> Thanks boatswain and Ck2k01. I knew I would find solidarity in the forum ✊


Seaforths bros 

Today. Not a strap I typically wear on this but it fit my overall outfit. Lighting wasn't the best to capture the beauty of the sunburst dial, but these'll suffice for today.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

From a week ago or so. Just thought I'd show another strap variant that I like. The texture is similar to denim. Maybe you can see the striping. Anyway...I think it looks good.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks slick on that NATO. 

Here's my contribution for today


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Nimbus grey fixed or Sunburst grey fixed? I have an Armida Sunburst grey A12 in the collection currently. There are 2 pics that have me debating.


















And my A12 for reference.










I can obtain a grey sunburst with SS bezel but it's not floating my boat.










Any thoughts?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Quicksilver said:


> Nimbus grey fixed or Sunburst grey fixed? I have an Armida Sunburst grey A12 in the collection currently. There are 2 pics that have me debating.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grey sunburst - any day, all day!

I've wanted a grey sunburst with SS bezel and think its a looker. At one point I thought there may not be enough contrast in the dial and case but I think it would be fine, especially on a dark strap.

But the way that photo is just an early mock-up someone did using one of my sunburst blue pics as a base. It's pretty darn close and good looking though


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

boatswain said:


> Grey sunburst - any day, all day!
> 
> I've wanted a grey sunburst with SS bezel and think its a looker. At one point I thought there may not be enough contrast in the dial and case but I think it would be fine, especially on a dark strap.
> 
> But the way that photo is just an early mock-up someone did using one of my sunburst blue pics as a base. It's pretty darn close and good looking though


Is the Nimbus grey a bit dull in real life? It looks good in pics. Worried the A12 and sunburst grey will be a bit redundant in dial....


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Quicksilver said:


> Is the Nimbus grey a bit dull in real life? It looks good in pics. Worried the A12 and sunburst grey will be a bit redundant in dial....


The nimbus is a bit flat for my tastes. It doesn't have as much pop to my eyes as other seaforths dials, whether gloss, sunburst or bright colour. But is still good looking.

Certainly the a12 (nice by the way) would be similar-ish. However if looked at in isolation I think the Seaforth SBG is a beauty.

I would love a SBG Dial in the collection and that's why I've looked at both.

If the choice is

1-Grey A12 + Sunburst grey Seaforth

Or

2-Grey a12 + nimbus grey Seaforth

I would go 1. Call it a theme not redundancy!

I struggle with the same concept of that a lot of what I like clearly have similar traits versus stepping and trying something different that I may not love.

No wrong choice!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Quicksilver said:


> Is the Nimbus grey a bit dull in real life? It looks good in pics. Worried the A12 and sunburst grey will be a bit redundant in dial....


I'd worry about that too, TBH.

The fixed sunburst gray is a good Rolex Rhodium GADA alternative.

But IMO, the nimbus would compliment your A12 better, in terms of more diversity in the collection.

Personally? I'd flip the A12 for the sunburst gray fixie. Admittedly I have at least one pretty close homage in my stable. But I generally prefer less straight homages/original designs (although everything is influenced, I suppose), which a SBG Seaforth would better satisfy for me > A12.

But if you love the A12, please disregard my unsolicited opinion!

EDIT: Thought of a solution. Sell your first born and snag a nimbus GMT, perhaps with a SS bezel, and then add a fixed SBG. That'd be enough variation in the specifics (e.g., bezels, dials, complications, case shapes) for me to justify having three grays in the box 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Allow me to brighten







up your Friday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Ossamanity said:


> Allow me to brighten up your Friday.
> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190222/a4b0d6eff59885799f0f1b571fcff8ee.jpg[/IMG]


Nailed it with the pairing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks guys. Going to mull it over today and tonight. Need to make a decision my tomorrow.
Cheers


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## ashmostro (Jul 10, 2014)

My combo


----------



## Epiphanes050 (Jan 24, 2019)

I've been told that this forum does not support Imgur links ... so again, here is my Halios Seaforth III:


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

EL_GEEk said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're making me rethink my color choice!!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

smkader said:


> You're making me rethink my color choice!!


Either way, it's a killer watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I love all of my Seaforths, but if I could only keep one, this would probably inch the other two out 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

Sometimes I miss switching up the straps from time to time. If only the bracelet wasn't such a PITA to put in.


----------



## johneh (Mar 13, 2014)

Picked this one up last night from a friend. I actually found the Ginault bracelet extremely easy to install/remove.


----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)

Hello friends- long time no talk, no pictures, no updates. I'm terribly sorry.  The little Seaforth that could is still a favorite in my collection but it's been fighting a recent addition (another Canadian watch b-)) for wrist time. On the plus side I've finally found a use for the original fabric strap as I basically only wear my Seaforth on leather or the Sahara MN. I really did want to like it as it's a great looking strap, it just really doesn't do it for me on the steel or fixed bezel sunburst grey.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Enjoying the Seaforth and C&B Supreme NATO rotation










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

ck2k01 said:


> Enjoying the Seaforth and C&B Supreme NATO rotation


Would you by any chance know how the fabric quality compares to say, the chevron or the mm straps? I personally prefer the looks of the latter two, but I've heard only good things about the supreme nato fabric.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Excited to be borrowing this one from a buddy.










IG: th3measure


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

TheMeasure said:


> Excited to be borrowing this one from a buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A few more photos of this one for ya 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I don't think I've ever tried this pairing, which I'm enjoying today.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

thejames1 said:


> A few more photos of this one for ya


All great shots man!!! 

IG: th3measure


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Series 2 Abyss on phenomeNato.

Feels like awhile since I wore this combo. Just love it.


----------



## ashmostro (Jul 10, 2014)

Looking good!


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Just thought I'd share a quick "hand on the wheel/no-date sub/WRUW on NATO/blue diver" pic. Had to think about what thread to put it on 🤔. I think I made the right choice 😁


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thuggee said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


We don't see a lot of the original gilts. Looks great.

Makes me want to try out one of mine on tropic too


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

As Instagram grows to be a really PITA to handle usefully, i miss so many posts of People i follow. I wanted to ask if there are any news regarding the bronze seaforth?


Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth Sunday, Rise and Shine


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Seaforth Sunday, Rise and Shine


Nice. Strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> Nice. Strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Navy Blue phenomeNato trimmed down to a single pass RAF style.

(I think that is the most asked question I get around here !)


----------



## arsenaler (Jun 28, 2017)

boatswain said:


>


Fantastic!


----------



## arsenaler (Jun 28, 2017)

thejames1 said:


> A few more photos of this one for ya
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks so good!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Navy Blue phenomeNato trimmed down to a single pass RAF style.
> 
> (I think that is the most asked question I get around here !)
> 
> ...


Awkward . . .










In my defense, your photography skills make things look better than in person 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> Awkward . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a real phenomeNato RAF?!?

Or did you do a trim as well??


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Is that a real phenomeNato RAF?!?
> 
> Or did you do a trim as well??


Nope. It's a mod.

I cut off all the keepers with wire cutters, folded the cut-off fabric into the strap, and sealed the folded connection with strong tape.

One could also use a glue adhesive.

I much prefer a fabric keeper to metal keepers on an RAF mod.

Not all natos can do it well. Ideally, the nato splits into two portions in between two sealed single-portions of the strap near the removed metal keepers. This is where you route the folded fabric, which can then only move within bounds.

I have other natos that don't have this split, so a fabric keeper could roll off the strap when the strap isn't on the wrist.










vs










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fokstom (May 22, 2017)

Hey!
Another pic from my IG. Hope you like it  Altitude, high winds and low temperature are not an issue for Halios






.


----------



## Fokstom (May 22, 2017)

Hey!
Another pic from my IG. Hope you like it  Altitude, high winds and low temperature are not an issue for Halios.
View attachment 13946029


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> Nope. It's a mod.
> 
> I cut off all the keepers with wire cutters, folded the cut-off fabric into the strap, and sealed the folded connection with strong tape.
> 
> ...


Awesome.

Great minds think alike 

I asked them if they would make a stock RAF and they said NO. I just wanted to check I didn't miss out on them reconsidering!

I kept 2 metal keepers in my mod and came up with a technique that is pretty tidy.


----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)

That light blue nato looks great!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Things I appreciate about the Seaforth today

How well aligned the date font is (series 2, I think series 3 is a different font) and it is perfectly the width of the lume plot below it.

How grippy the bezel is despite the relatively fine teeth. I think many watches drop the ball and don't edge their bezels aggressively enough for max functionality.


----------



## Fokstom (May 22, 2017)

Thanks! I also have light green nato from phenomenato and its awesome. I'll try to take a nice pic and post here


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)

boatswain said:


> We don't see a lot of the original gilts. Looks great.
> 
> Makes me want to try out one of mine on tropic too


I'm sure I've posted this pic before and I think it looks great together. The Seaforth case fits a tropic strap very organically as there's more than a hint of vintage charm in it.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ellipsis... said:


> I'm sure I've posted this pic before and I think it looks great together. The Seaforth case fits a tropic strap very organically as there's more than a hint of vintage charm in it.
> 
> View attachment 13949499


Agreed. That looks very nice. Love that dial.

I think I haven't done it yet just because if the Seaforth is going on rubber it's hard to beat the Biwi for comfort.

I should still give the tropic a go though soon


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## E90 Skye (Jan 3, 2019)

wanna find a grey canvas strap for it next









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

I'm thinking of selling my 3rd gen orange, date, with black ceramic bezel. I'm seeing blue 3rd gens going for about $800 on WatchRecon, is that the current worth of this watch too? I admit I really don't understand its market value. I don't want to rip anyone off, but the sale is to generate some funds, so I also don't want to leave money on the table.

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## johneh (Mar 13, 2014)

Horgh said:


> I'm thinking of selling my 3rd gen orange, date, with black ceramic bezel. I'm seeing blue 3rd gens going for about $800 on WatchRecon, is that the current worth of this watch too? I admit I really don't understand its market value. I don't want to rip anyone off, but the sale is to generate some funds, so I also don't want to leave money on the table.
> 
> Thanks for any advice!


Why don't you put it up for sale and let the market decide?


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

I just snagged a BNIB Halios Seaforth in Pastel Blue/fixed bezel off of eBay. Looking forward to seeing it in person.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Is this the Ginault bracelet?



TheMeasure said:


> IG: th3measure


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

WeirdGuy said:


> Is this the Ginault bracelet?


No, it's a <$20 bracelet off of Amazon from Aspen Express. Folded end links and all it works pretty well with the Seaforth.

IG: th3measure


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Abyss 2 back on tonight


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

TheMeasure said:


> No, it's a <$20 bracelet off of Amazon from Aspen Express. Folded end links and all it works pretty well with the Seaforth.
> 
> IG: th3measure


Thank you.:-!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning and Happy Thursday. Just checking in👍🏽🖖🏽


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Relo60 said:


> Good morning and Happy Thursday. Just checking in
> ]


That's a Farer rubber, right? Love the pairing! 

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Please don't flame me for posting here. I love Halios and am the proud owner of two Seaforthts.

AND there is another micro brand this is rising in my estimation up to Halios level. Each release from Lorier seems to just be better than their last. I received my new Lorier Falcon last night. Absolutely smitten w the hunter green waffle dial.....

I figured all of you with the good taste to love Halios would want to see this. The watch ships on a nice bracelet, but it felt to me like it needed some brown leather.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

thejollywatcher said:


> That's a Farer rubber, right? Love the pairing!
> 
> Sent from the talk of Tapa


Thanks. Yes it is. Love the matching together with Halios buckle. Tried other blue rubber straps and Farer comes closest.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Relo60 said:


> Thanks. Yes it is. Love the matching together with Halios buckle. Tried other blue rubber straps and Farer comes closest.


Cool! I have the blue too. And the orange and black. 

I really love the design and comfy fit. One of the best rubber straps I've come across.

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

thejollywatcher said:


> Cool! I have the blue too. And the orange and black.
> 
> I really love the design and comfy fit. One of the best rubber straps I've come across.
> 
> Sent from the talk of Tapa


Agree. One of the best at a reasonable price. And one of the few quick release rubber straps.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Relo60 said:


> Agree. One of the best at a reasonable price. And one of the few quick release rubber straps.


I feel like I should go check them out now


----------



## djh1201 (Mar 18, 2006)

Stuck on this:


----------



## djh1201 (Mar 18, 2006)

Stuck on this:

View attachment 13955543
View attachment 13955543


----------



## genepi_waves (Oct 15, 2018)

A little tidbit from his Instagram comments regarding the bronze SF:

"...expect at least blue, green and some sort of plum/purple. Planning on grey and red also but we'll see how the protos come back." 

Jason never fails to excite!


----------



## genepi_waves (Oct 15, 2018)

A little tidbit from his Instagram comments regarding the bronze SF:

"...expect at least blue, green and some sort of plum/purple. Planning on grey and red also but we'll see how the protos come back." 

Jason never fails to excite!


----------



## Iandk (Mar 26, 2016)

Being in Vancouver for a few days, of course I had to drop by Roldorf and thank the guys there for putting together this nice watch, which has seen quite a bit of wrist time over the last few months since it was received.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Fokstom (May 22, 2017)

This is the bracelet I got on amazon!


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

First of all, my Halios came in today and I have to say that this watch is awesome. It is comfortable, FANTASTIC size, and it looks so damn good! I switched the stock blue strap (which is very nice), over to this seatbelt NATO. Looks really good with this NATO, IMO. 

I have a question... When are these bronze Seaforths supposed to be released? I want another one, and a bronze would be so great in that plum color Jason is planning to release. 

Here is a pic of my new Seaforth.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

WeirdGuy said:


> First of all, my Halios came in today and I have to say that this watch is awesome. It is comfortable, FANTASTIC size, and it looks so damn good! I switched the stock blue strap (which is very nice), over to this seatbelt NATO. Looks really good with this NATO, IMO.
> 
> I have a question... When are these bronze Seaforths supposed to be released? I want another one, and a bronze would be so great in that plum color Jason is planning to release.
> 
> Here is a pic of my new Seaforth.


Congrats on the classic!

Series 3?


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Boatswain, yep, series 3. And thank you.


----------



## genepi_waves (Oct 15, 2018)

It's probably my OCD, but I can only wear bracelets/straps with curved endlinks..

Feeling sporty with an oysterflex-esque rubber on the SF this weekend


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

cardinal_waves said:


> It's probably my OCD, but I can only wear bracelets/straps with curved endlinks..
> 
> Feeling sporty with an oysterflex-esque rubber on the SF this weekend
> 
> View attachment 13962803


That looks good.

I have a MONTA/Everest rubber that would probably fit. I think someone else tried that successfully.


----------



## genepi_waves (Oct 15, 2018)

boatswain said:


> That looks good.
> 
> I have a MONTA/Everest rubber that would probably fit. I think someone else tried that successfully.


Seems like the general consensus is that the SF and subs share the same curvature and therefore same strap options.

I have skinny wrists so I always find conventional straps a little annoying as there's always so much extra material wrapping around.

The oysterflex (rubber + clasp) is nice because of the customized fit!


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

cardinal_waves said:


> It's probably my OCD, but I can only wear bracelets/straps with curved endlinks..
> 
> Feeling sporty with an oysterflex-esque rubber on the SF this weekend
> 
> View attachment 13962803


That looks great. Do you have a link to where I can buy one? Google had a bunch of options. Thanks!


----------



## Fokstom (May 22, 2017)

Clasp you posted is really nice. One of the downsides of the Amazon bracelet is very pool clasp.


----------



## genepi_waves (Oct 15, 2018)

smkader said:


> That looks great. Do you have a link to where I can buy one? Google had a bunch of options. Thanks!


Check out the strapsco oysterflex replacement. Cheers


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

On the stock rubber.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

JLS36 said:


> On the stock rubber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great combo for the nimbus


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

boatswain said:


> That's a great combo for the nimbus


Thanks I've tried so many straps and many look good, but honestly pure black and thin strap like this looks and feels best.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

JLS36 said:


> Thanks I've tried so many straps and many look good, but honestly pure black and thin strap like this looks and feels best.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I whole heartedly agree.
If somebody asked me when I first got the Seaforth what strap it would end up on for the long term, the stock rubber wouldn't have been in the conversation. I took it off immediately on the day I received the watch.
Almost a year later and half a dozen strap combos, this thing has been on the stock rubber for the last few months and looks to be staying there. Definitely my favourite for practicality and comfort.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

zaratsu said:


> I whole heartedly agree.
> If somebody asked me when I first got the Seaforth what strap it would end up on for the long term, the stock rubber wouldn't have been in the conversation. I took it off immediately on the day I received the watch.
> Almost a year later and half a dozen strap combos, this thing has been on the stock rubber for the last few months and looks to be staying there. Definitely my favourite for practicality and comfort.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


The same thing happened to me. I really like the ginault bracelet, but it just looks so good on the stock rubber strap.


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

Pastel


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

Halios Seaforth GMT
View attachment 13967125


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

VladimirG said:


> Halios Seaforth GMT
> View attachment 13967125


Nice. Looks great on the bracelet. Busy in a good way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Really enjoying wearing this. Getting tons of compliments on it when wearing it out.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Im going to need a bronze Seaforth with plum/purple dial!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Just got this elastic style strap in today and once I got it adjusted right I have to say it's comfy as hell!

Looks and feels great on the seaforth.

Thoughts?
































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Danny T said:


> Just got this elastic style strap in today and once I got it adjusted right I have to say it's comfy as hell!
> 
> Looks and feels great on the seaforth.
> 
> ...




That's one of my favourite dials too.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> That's one of my favourite dials too.


Nick's straps are super comfy. They look pretty damn good too. A little bit of a learning curve about how to use them, but they're adjustability is an excellent feature/innovation, even if it takes a little while to figure it out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

Halios macro


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

He didn't exactly say no... But seriously a matte black Seaforth is the the top of my list. Maybe brushed aluminum or steel bezel... a man can dream, can't he?!


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

I tried contacting Jason (the owner?), asked a question regrading the watch, but he never replied. It seems like he replies to a lot of other people though?


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

WeirdGuy said:


> I tried contacting Jason (the owner?), asked a question regrading the watch, but he never replied. It seems like he replies to a lot of other people though?


Yesterday Jason had Q&A session on Instagram, he replayed immediately.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Ah, thanks for the info. I dont do social media but, I will check to see if answers are still up.



VladimirG said:


> Yesterday Jason had Q&A session on Instagram, he replayed immediately.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

My travel buddies this week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genepi_waves (Oct 15, 2018)

FYI

Per his journal post today:

_*Are you making more steel Seaforths? *

Instead of a hard "no", I'll say the earliest that I'll consider another steel Seaforth run will be 2021. The bronzo version is in the current production plan though. _

Not going to lie, makes me feel a bit exclusive being the owner of one now.


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

Blue


----------



## Carusoracer46 (Dec 28, 2017)

Which bracelet is on the GMT? Looks great!


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

Carusoracer46 said:


> Which bracelet is on the GMT? Looks great!


It is Ginault bracelet.


----------



## rondeaux (Jul 9, 2015)

I know bracelets have been discussed pretty extensively on this thread and ginault is the clear winner for a complete oyster bracelet. 

But something about the Seaforth lugs and those end links just doesn't look right to me. The lugs are sharp, angled, and beveled, while the end links are smooth and rounded.

I'm thinking I might prefer a straight end bracelet - like strapcode's hexad oyster. Has anyone tried anything like this? If so, what did you think of it?


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

More GMT 
View attachment GMT (1 of 1).jpg


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

This watch and some of its color ways were built for the Pacific NW.
































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

Halios seaforth 
View attachment HaliosPa (1 of 1).jpg


----------



## FOIS (Oct 19, 2018)

cardinal_waves said:


> FYI
> 
> Per his journal post today:
> 
> ...


Kinda sucks that they won't be coming back anytime soon, but I'm pretty excited for the Bronze version.


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

Halios


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Two-Tone









IG: th3measure


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

TheMeasure said:


> Two-Tone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brilliant shot!



I'm not sure I knew BGW9 was on the GMT hand.


----------



## mrbrightside695 (Dec 11, 2010)

Danny T said:


> Just got this elastic style strap in today and once I got it adjusted right I have to say it's comfy as hell!
> 
> Looks and feels great on the seaforth.
> 
> ...


I have a similar strap on mine (gray strap, orange dial) and it's my favorite so far. Orange strap and dial wasn't bad, but very bright, while black/orange seemed too much like Halloween for me. But I'm also going to try it out on a bracelet soon!


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Brilliant shot!
> I'm not sure I knew BGW9 was on the GMT hand.


Thanks bro!!

I think the GMT hand ended up with BGW9 due to the rework/shortening of? I don't recall the exact details just remember the GMT dials were done in C3 long in advance.

IG: th3measure


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

TheMeasure said:


> Thanks bro!!
> 
> I think the GMT hand ended up with BGW9 due to the rework/shortening of? I don't recall the exact details just remember the GMT dials were done in C3 long in advance.
> 
> IG: th3measure


I bet it was intentional from the get go to distinguish it from the other hands.

Very nice. I like it


----------



## Marly (Sep 28, 2016)

Any info about this Universa anywhere ?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Marly said:


> Any info about this Universa anywhere ?


https://halioswatches.com/products/universa

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marly (Sep 28, 2016)

Saw that. Was hoping for more info. ill wait


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Color coordinating.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wakamatsu (Sep 10, 2016)

Marly said:


> Any info about this Universa anywhere ?


Pic of the case and bracelet.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BuuB6ZhHpQP/


----------



## Marly (Sep 28, 2016)

Wakamatsu said:


> Marly said:
> 
> 
> > Any info about this Universa anywhere ?
> ...


Hmm very angular


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

A dash of greens for the holiday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

12 timezones: no date to set, no bexel to rotate!









Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

Seaforth


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Took the Seaforth off the stock rubber and put it on Barton canvas.


----------



## FOIS (Oct 19, 2018)

Finally pulled the trigger on a GMT. It will likely end up on a grey Erikas strap, but I'm not mad at it on the Halios Grey strap


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

It's been quite a long time since I received 3rd Gen Grey beauty which I did not start wearing because of love for my 2nd Gen Abyss daily jewel that's been in many situations with me during the year, so I finally decided to let it go.

Here are some photos of them together , two brilliant pieces , both so deeply beautiful yet so different at the same time


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

s.z said:


> It's been quite a long time since I received 3rd Gen Grey beauty which I did not start wearing because of love for my 2nd Gen Abyss daily jewel that's been in many situations with me during the year, so I finally decided to let it go.
> 
> Here are some photos of them together , two brilliant pieces , both so deeply beautiful yet so different at the same time


Beautiful ones! Like them bot.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

VladimirG said:


> Beautiful ones! Like them bot.


Concurred. You nailed it with those shots. And while I'm not a big bracelet guy, that abyss looks fire on the bracelet.

I love my pair (actually trio) too!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FOIS (Oct 19, 2018)

The Sunburst Grey is such a beautiful dial, in all combinations. Thanks for sharing fellas!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

FOIS said:


> The Sunburst Grey is such a beautiful dial, in all combinations. Thanks for sharing fellas!


When you catch the right light, it's truly a WIS sight to behold!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Love the SBG


----------



## FOIS (Oct 19, 2018)

Was surprised at how much I liked this combo. The DLC case has really grown on me. I'm definitely having a bit of Roldorf edition FOMO


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

New strap arrival. Looks awesome and so dam comfy it's insane.














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Danny T said:


> New strap arrival. Looks awesome and so dam comfy it's insane.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that one of those hook straps from Nick Mankey? Saw those on massdrop and was very intrigued.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

solar g-shocker said:


> Is that one of those hook straps from Nick Mankey? Saw those on massdrop and was very intrigued.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it is. For the $$ it's fantastic. As someone mentioned on FB in one of my threads this strap is like PJ's and Trackpants of the watch world LoL.

Such a simple product but comfy as hell and looks great. The thing I like about this system is that the strap doesn't fit like a nato and add an unnecessary layer under the caseback. And it's adjustable to compensate for diff wrist sizes and get the perfect fit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

A bit of lume


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

A bit of lume

View attachment 13991517


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Liking this one a lot.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Choices 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidham (Mar 8, 2018)

I'm a big fan of the blue isofrane


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

GMT Nimbus


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

Danny T said:


> Choices


This looks fantastic!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Back to stock on the GADA



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeremy Leventhal (Jan 12, 2015)

After months of searching I have a new edition to the family. Which color do you like best?


----------



## kiwi.bloke (May 8, 2013)

Not the blue!


----------



## brendanlcm (Mar 17, 2016)

Jeremy Leventhal said:


> After months of searching I have a new edition to the family. Which color do you like best?


Dark gray

Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Light great goes well with the dial I feel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Crown & Buckle may well have created the best Abyss Blue strap pairing yet with their Chevron in Night + Harvest.

Seems like it'd only work on smaller wrists (curiously enough it's a short strap stock, which I had heard about it, and which is fine by me with a 6.5).














































Single pass. Thin. Comfortable. Easy to adjust (but again it's already on the short side). Looks fantastic.

= Highly recommended (they're currently back in stock at 20mm).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)

That's a great strap. I just ordered the night+forest.


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

ck2k01 said:


> Crown & Buckle may well have created the best Abyss Blue strap pairing yet with their Chevron in Night + Harvest.


Patiently awaiting mine. Figured it was time to switch it up from the usual bracelet. I love how the yellow strip complements the gold accents of the abyss blue dial.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

What a bright sunny day.


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

Aid1987 said:


>


Cool!


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## Jeremy Leventhal (Jan 12, 2015)

kiwi.bloke said:


> Not the blue!


While I do like the blue, it doesn't work on this watch. I was thinking about a SS bracelet, although I'm not sure which is the best. I've seen a few of them floating around on here that look fantastic.


----------



## Jeremy Leventhal (Jan 12, 2015)

brendanlcm said:


> Dark gray
> 
> Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


Yes, agreed. That's the new go to.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Jeremy Leventhal said:


> While I do like the blue, it doesn't work on this watch. I was thinking about a SS bracelet, although I'm not sure which is the best. I've seen a few of them floating around on here that look fantastic.


Most people have gone for the Ginault, around $200.00, Jason once recommended a Hadley Roma from Amazon for $20.00.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

007


----------



## E90 Skye (Jan 3, 2019)

Couple days ago, good lighting was had









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

Pastel blue with original GMT strap.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gfauctions (May 22, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Think this combo works pretty well.


----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



gfauctions said:


> Think this combo works pretty well.
> View attachment 14015825


Yes it does! I just received my new strap today.


----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



gfauctions said:


> Think this combo works pretty well.
> View attachment 14015825


Yes it does! I just received my new strap today.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I'd make a Chevron > Ginault joke, but as it goes with this hobby, after having had talked smack about their frequent posting in this thread (in jest), I'm now curious to try one


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

ck2k01 said:


> I'd make a Chevron > Ginault joke, but as it goes with this hobby, after having had talked smack about their frequent posting in this thread (in jest), I'm now curious to try one


It's all about switching things up, man. After wearing the bracelet for close to 5 months, I'm gonna give the incoming night+harvest chevron a spin. Hopefully it arrives just in time before my vacation.


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

New strap, who dis?


----------



## FOIS (Oct 19, 2018)

Any green/cream Roldorf edition owners on the thread? I'm really feeling drawn to that version


----------



## FOIS (Oct 19, 2018)

VladimirG said:


> Pastel blue with original GMT strap.
> 
> View attachment 14013857


Love that strap!


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

FOIS said:


> Any green/cream Roldorf edition owners on the thread? I'm really feeling drawn to that version


I have a green/charcoal Roldorf in coming, and I can't wait. I wonder if I should have went for a cream dial though... Either way, I'm excited. I'm interested to see how the bezel less version wears.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

smkader said:


> I have a green/charcoal Roldorf in coming, and I can't wait. I wonder if I should have went for a cream dial though... Either way, I'm excited. I'm interested to see how the bezel less version wears.


Awesomely.










I like the creme but I'm undoubtedly team green/charcoal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E90 Skye (Jan 3, 2019)

A great day in Portland









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

E90 Skye said:


> A great day in Portland[/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190330/38c37144fcb703902b077ff3d33483ae.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Great city and great shot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FOIS (Oct 19, 2018)

ck2k01 said:


> Awesomely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! That's a great looking combo


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## ike-k (Jan 24, 2018)

My GMT today. I'm considering selling it to fund upcoming Fairwind and/or vintage Heuer's. Am I crazy?


----------



## FOIS (Oct 19, 2018)

ike-k said:


> My GMT today. I'm considering selling it to fund upcoming Fairwind and/or vintage Heuer's. Am I crazy?


Don't do it, it's so beautiful! How's the lume on that model? I've found the nimbus grey version to be VERY bright


----------



## FOIS (Oct 19, 2018)

double post


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

ike-k said:


> View attachment 14029119
> 
> 
> My GMT today. I'm considering selling it to fund upcoming Fairwind and/or vintage Heuer's. Am I crazy?


Blasphemy 










Glad to see a twin: I don't think I've ever seen another Abyss Blue GMT with the dive bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

FOIS said:


> Don't do it, it's so beautiful! How's the lume on that model? I've found the nimbus grey version to be VERY bright


Excellent. (iPhone sucks for lume shots or I'd post evidence.)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ike-k (Jan 24, 2018)

FOIS said:


> Don't do it, it's so beautiful! How's the lume on that model? I've found the nimbus grey version to be VERY bright


Compared to my only other watch, 70's Heuer Autavia the Seaforth's lume is blinding


----------



## ike-k (Jan 24, 2018)

DP


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ike-k said:


> View attachment 14029119
> 
> 
> My GMT today. I'm considering selling it to fund upcoming Fairwind and/or vintage Heuer's. Am I crazy?


Potentially. 
We haven't see the fairwind yet but I'd say keep the GMT. It's a rare and beautiful piece.


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

Insane customer service from Jason. I really appreciate it, and didn't expect to get an email like this. New Roldorf should be here tomorrow!


----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)

I really like the short GMT hand on the Seaforth. I know some criticized that design but it's so much easier to read it as an hour hand when it's shorter than the minute hand. I bet there's a lot of folks here who would be glad to buy that watch Ike.


----------



## rainmkr26 (Jan 18, 2018)

Roldorf edition came in and now a member of the 2 Seaforth club!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

rainmkr26 said:


> Roldorf edition came in and now a member of the 2 Seaforth club!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm familiar with Halios as a brand but not super familiar with their watch specs. How many clicks is the 12hr bezel? I'm debating a GMT for the next purchase & love the look, just wondering on that aspect. Thanks, Brett

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> I'm familiar with Halios as a brand but not super familiar with their watch specs. How many clicks is the 12hr bezel? I'm debating a GMT for the next purchase & love the look, just wondering on that aspect. Thanks, Brett
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


120 clicks and unidirectional on all bezel variants.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

ck2k01 said:


> 120 clicks and unidirectional on all bezel variants.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome, now to find the right one lol.

Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Awesome, now to find the right one lol.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a really great watch. As this thread convinces, you can't go wrong with any of the numerous variants. Happy deciding/hunting!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

:-s How to post photos in smaller format (with recentagle around photo)?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Well, I think my Seaforth collection is now reasonably complete-accessories and all-with the arrival of a preowned Ginault bracelet (I've finally found myself in a bracelet phase). (And adding a Pastel Blue and Sunburst Blue would be excessive for my approach to collecting.)

It's overall quite nice as everyone else has opined-solid end links, easy screw-based resizing, all brushed finishing, good articulation, and nice glidelock mechanism feel inclusive.

My critiques are that the clasp's safety is a tad firm and sharp, the end links connect on the sides rather than in the middle (adding L2L length), one of my end links has more play than the others (bracelet or watch case tolerances?), and it only works down to 6.5-inch wrist (with all extra links removed and the glidelock set all the way toward the safety of the clasp). So I'd skip it if you have a smaller wrist than 6.5 inches.

Great way to make yourself an alternative to the Rhodium Rolex Oyster Perpetual. My bezel makes it a more sporty alternative, but the crown guards would make even the fixed bezel a touch sportier.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

Great pictures of the Seaforths! Here's mine









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

I feel like this wears too big for me, which is a real bummer.


----------



## rainmkr26 (Jan 18, 2018)

smkader said:


> I feel like this wears too big for me, which is a real bummer.


Bummer! I actually felt the opposite in that since the lugs are a tad shorter than my other 40mm watches it fit my tiny wrist better. On the other hand if I was 38mm I think it would be perfect. Still love it though.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I think both variants look great on both of your wrists!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FOIS (Oct 19, 2018)

ck2k01 said:


> Well, I think my Seaforth collection is now reasonably complete-accessories and all-with the arrival of a preowned Ginault bracelet (I've finally found myself in a bracelet phase). (And adding a Pastel Blue and Sunburst Blue would be excessive for my approach to collecting.)
> 
> It's overall quite nice as everyone else has opined-solid end links, easy screw-based resizing, all brushed finishing, good articulation, and nice glidelock mechanism feel inclusive.
> 
> ...


Well done, it looks great!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

smkader said:


> I feel like this wears too big for me, which is a real bummer.


I think looks good without even adjusting my perception for camera distortion.

Meaning that in real life I bet it looks even better. Not too big at all.

However if it feels too big for you that's all that counts. But from my seat I wouldn't bat an eye.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

With the bracelet, the 12-hour Sunburst Grey now feels like what I had intended it for: a perfect one-GADA travel watch.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

ck2k01 said:


> and it only works down to 6.5-inch wrist (with all extra links removed and the glidelock set all the way toward the safety of the clasp). So I'd skip it if you have a smaller wrist than 6.5 inches.


That's odd. I'm around 6.5 to 6.8-ish on a hot day and I still have 2 links left to remove.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

deepfriedicecubes said:


> That's odd. I'm around 6.5 to 6.8-ish on a hot day and I still have 2 links left to remove.


I'm backing off that critique some. My wrist is a little larger today (it's warming up), so I backed the glidelock out a little this morning, though I still have all extra links removed (leaving just the four non-removable links on each side).

I suppose YMMV (maybe there are different generations of the bracelet)?

I'm also withdrawing my critique about the safety. It's not too tight once you get the feel for it, especially from the angle you go at it when on wrist. It instead feels "high quality" tight (tolerance) and secure (function).

Overall, the bracelet is as nice as everyone else has has long opined it to be. While not cheap, the quality in the metal does leave you with the feeling that the price is fair.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rainmkr26 (Jan 18, 2018)

Roldorf Seaforth on its first snorkeling outing today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Clearly in a gray mood this week




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

rainmkr26 said:


> Roldorf Seaforth on its first snorkeling outing today!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's excellent.

And sand won't clog the bezel


----------



## E90 Skye (Jan 3, 2019)

Trying it out on grey leather this week!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

ck2k01 said:


> With the bracelet, the 12-hour Sunburst Grey now feels like what I had intended it for: a perfect one-GADA travel watch.


That's a nice looking watch roll (and watch of course). Do you know what brand or where I could get one? Thanks.


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

yinzburgher said:


> That's a nice looking watch roll (and watch of course). Do you know what brand or where I could get one? Thanks.


Toxic NATOs makes it. I have the same one, it's well made, and a great size.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

smkader said:


> Toxic NATOs makes it. I have the same one, it's well made, and a great size.


^

Also offered at a great affordable price, and comes with a nice "capped on both ends" spring bar tool. I too highly recommend it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

ck2k01 said:


> I'm also withdrawing my critique about the safety. It's not too tight once you get the feel for it, especially from the angle you go at it when on wrist. It instead feels "high quality" tight (tolerance) and secure (function).
> 
> Overall, the bracelet is as nice as everyone else has has long opined it to be. While not cheap, the quality in the metal does leave you with the feeling that the price is fair.


Yeah, the clasp does bothers ppl the first few times until you get the hang out of it. As a comparison, my rolex explorer easylink clasp is easier to open, but that's mostly because of the additional bump from the crown logo that you can grip on. But the ginault clasp feels..."crispier", in a good way. Oh, and based on a few ppl's experience (mine included), the last screw nearest to the clasp tend to loosen up a bit after a week or two, jamming the clasp from opening. Remember to put some loctite into that one. Haven't had a problem with mine since.


----------



## FOIS (Oct 19, 2018)

Finding it very hard to take the GMT off. The hardest part is that I want to order an Erikas strap, but I can't decide on a color...


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

Pastel


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

FOIS said:


> Finding it very hard to take the GMT off. The hardest part is that I want to order an Erikas strap, but I can't decide on a color...


I own 2 Erikas and I highly recommend them. I have a black with grey stripe and it's pretty versatile, but I've seen the grey/orange stripe paired with the Nimbus and that looked really good.


----------



## FOIS (Oct 19, 2018)

smkader said:


> I own 2 Erikas and I highly recommend them. I have a black with grey stripe and it's pretty versatile, but I've seen the grey/orange stripe paired with the Nimbus and that looked really good.


The grey is probably at the top of the list right now. Love the idea of an orange accent. I would likely do just the cross stitch vs an orange centreline.

How exact are the sizings? I see her site has exact measurements while my local dealer has s/m/l


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

FOIS said:


> The grey is probably at the top of the list right now. Love the idea of an orange accent. I would likely do just the cross stitch vs an orange centreline.
> 
> How exact are the sizings? I see her site has exact measurements while my local dealer has s/m/l


I've never understood the precise sizing measurements she asks for on her site. I think S/M/L would make a lot more sense personally, but then again, I'm not the one making them. My older brother has no problems wearing mine measured for my 6.75 in wrist when his wrists are closer to 7.25 in. I think as long as you get one in the ballpark of your wrist size you should be fine. They are really good for an exact fit that can be changed on the fly.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

smkader said:


> I've never understood the precise sizing measurements she asks for on her site. I think S/M/L would make a lot more sense personally, but then again, I'm not the one making them. My older brother has no problems wearing mine measured for my 6.75 in wrist when his wrists are closer to 7.25 in. I think as long as you get one in the ballpark of your wrist size you should be fine. They are really good for an exact fit that can be changed on the fly.


I think if you are spending 50+ euro then you might as well get an exact fit. The length will determine where on your wrist the clasp sits too. Just because you can get it on your wrist does not mean it is optimal.

That said I have a few of them now and I'm not sure they are all the same size despite ordered at same length.

One thing I figured out later is that on a watch with straight lugs (cough Steinhart) I need a slightly longer strap than a watch where the lugs wrap more. (... because I have a slim wrist there's an air gap under those straighter lugs , effectively making the distance the strap needs to travel longer...)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

smkader said:


> I've never understood the precise sizing measurements she asks for on her site. I think S/M/L would make a lot more sense personally, but then again, I'm not the one making them. My older brother has no problems wearing mine measured for my 6.75 in wrist when his wrists are closer to 7.25 in. I think as long as you get one in the ballpark of your wrist size you should be fine. They are really good for an exact fit that can be changed on the fly.


I'll also add she has many competitors now. I've got 5 of her straps but imo they are top expensive, my next purchase will be one of her competitors.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

JLS36 said:


> I'll also add she has many competitors now. I've got 5 of her straps but imo they are top expensive, my next purchase will be one of her competitors.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I am waiting on these.
$16 a piece plus 20% off when you buy 5


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

DuckaDiesel said:


> I am waiting on these.
> $16 a piece plus 20% off when you buy 5


I like it Erika's are great but too many more affordable options these days. Looks great.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

boatswain said:


>


Oh sunburst!!!


----------



## DanBYU (Feb 27, 2018)

JLS36 said:


> I like it Erika's are great but too many more affordable options these days. Looks great.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Affordable, but would you say the quality remains the same for these other options? Or with a cheaper price tag, you also take a cut in the quality aspect of things?


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

DanBYU said:


> Affordable, but would you say the quality remains the same for these other options? Or with a cheaper price tag, you also take a cut in the quality aspect of things?


Unfortunately I haven't tried others but like the watch world it will be all over the place. My first stop would be the watch steward as his stuff seems to well received after that I'm not sure. But there is no doubt there is room for an affordable competitor, it's elastic.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

DanBYU said:


> Affordable, but would you say the quality remains the same for these other options? Or with a cheaper price tag, you also take a cut in the quality aspect of things?


Considering that my EO strap started fraying after 3-4 months, I'll say it should be about the same in quality. Although I haven't tried the other brands. I checked with the guys over at the strap forum, apparently it was a one off issue likely due to the hardware not being deburred properly and she has offered a replacement before for a similar case. But by then I have already moved on to the ginault bracelet and didn't really bother to follow up on it. Heck of a comfortable strap tho.


----------



## fungo45 (Mar 11, 2011)

I stumbled across the Seaforth as I am looking for a diver with a 12 hour bezel. I was shocked to come across a thread with 930 pages (and counting). Since I can no longer purchase this from Halios, so I've had to turn to the classifieds. I see people listing them as Gen I, II, and III. It appears these are just the different runs Halios did for the watch. Is there anything different (besides the age)? 
And if anyone is looking to sell, please PM me.


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

fungo45 said:


> I stumbled across the Seaforth as I am looking for a diver with a 12 hour bezel. I was shocked to come across a thread with 930 pages (and counting). Since I can no longer purchase this from Halios, so I've had to turn to the classifieds. I see people listing them as Gen I, II, and III. It appears these are just the different runs Halios did for the watch. Is there anything different (besides the age)?
> And if anyone is looking to sell, please PM me.


Gen one used a Miyota, while 2 & 3 used an ETA 2824-2. There was also different color options for each run.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Speaking of the 12-hour bezel, I'm still smitten with this config and bracelet combo.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

In addition gen 1 and 2 had C3 lume and gen 3 uses BGW9. 

Straps varied a bit as well across the series.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

And the date wheel font differed a tad between gen 2 and 3, and even the bezel font differed just a teensy bit between them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seaforth enjoying a Saturday drive.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

JLS36 said:


> Seaforth enjoying a Saturday drive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best nimbus combo


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Best nimbus combo


Ya I feelike I'm always chasing a watch, but I've got some that I need to sit back and enjoy more, this being one of them.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

JLS36 said:


> Ya I feelike I'm always chasing a watch, but I've got some that I need to sit back and enjoy more, this being one of them.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Well said


----------



## FOIS (Oct 19, 2018)

With Seaforth prices creeping closer and closer to retail, I'm finding it VERY hard not to pick up another one. If an abyss blue with sapphire bezel pops up I can make no promises.


----------



## FOIS (Oct 19, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Best nimbus combo


I loved the Nimbus/Sapphire bezel on the Tropik! That was the first Halios watch that I really chased. It looks just as good on the Seaforth


----------



## FOIS (Oct 19, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Best nimbus combo


I loved the Nimbus/Sapphire bezel on the Tropik! That was the first Halios watch that I really chased. It looks just as good on the Seaforth


----------



## Nesoni (Nov 23, 2017)

JLS36 said:


> Seaforth enjoying a Saturday drive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's interesting to compare









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Nesoni said:


> It's interesting to compare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, retrospect is a sharp piece.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

Pastel blue

View attachment 13hal (1 of 1).jpg


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

VladimirG said:


> Pastel blue
> 
> View attachment 14063499


Classic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

VladimirG said:


> Pastel blue
> 
> View attachment 14063499


Beautifully simple pic.


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

A part of the GMT


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

VladimirG said:


> A part of the GMT
> 
> View attachment 14065215


Great macro!


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

Missed the 10:10 shot, but oh wells. Bringing the chevron strap out for my vacation. Feels rugged enough.


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

Seaforth for today 









P.S. How to get this?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

So blingy when sunny this combo 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanBYU (Feb 27, 2018)

ck2k01 said:


> So blingy when sunny this combo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That my friend is a beautiful watch.

What kind of bracelet is that? It als looks sharp with the SF midcase.


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

DanBYU said:


> What kind of bracelet is that? It als looks sharp with the SF midcase.


It's the bracelet from Ginault. A bit pricy, but so worth it. Once you go glidelock, you will never go back 😉
But for cheaper alternatives that fit the case, as far as I recalled, some Invicta bracelet works (forgot the model no.) as well as a few other bracelets. Think you can search up this thread for details if you're interested.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

deepfriedicecubes said:


> It's the bracelet from Ginault. A bit pricy, but so worth it. Once you go glidelock, you will never go back ?
> But for cheaper alternatives that fit the case, as far as I recalled, some Invicta bracelet works (forgot the model no.) as well as a few other bracelets. Think you can search up this thread for details if you're interested.


Thanks for taking that one.

Since until recently my only contribution to Ginault conversations in this thread was "Can we talk about something else?" I feel like an internal turncoat now that I have one, love it, and keep posting pics of it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

Wednesday with lume ON.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

VladimirG said:


> Wednesday with lume ON.
> 
> View attachment 14070451


Since I can't "double like" I better say so with a comment!


----------



## DanBYU (Feb 27, 2018)

VladimirG said:


> Wednesday with lume ON.
> 
> View attachment 14070451


That is a beautiful shot. Would you say this is an explorer II inspired design?


----------



## DanBYU (Feb 27, 2018)

deepfriedicecubes said:


> It's the bracelet from Ginault. A bit pricy, but so worth it. Once you go glidelock, you will never go back &#55357;&#56841;
> But for cheaper alternatives that fit the case, as far as I recalled, some Invicta bracelet works (forgot the model no.) as well as a few other bracelets. Think you can search up this thread for details if you're interested.


Oh wow, didn't know Ginault's bracelet fits the SF midcase. With that bracelet, it makes the SF such a luxury looking piece with a very none flamboyant design. Love it!

Has anyone tried the SF on a rubber style strap?


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

DanBYU said:


> That is a beautiful shot. Would you say this is an explorer II inspired design?


There are, I believe, some inspiration explorer II, oyster maybe, but still unique to me


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DanBYU said:


> Oh wow, didn't know Ginault's bracelet fits the SF midcase. With that bracelet, it makes the SF such a luxury looking piece with a very none flamboyant design. Love it!
> 
> Has anyone tried the SF on a rubber style strap?


Yup.





































In fact series 2 and 3 came with a rubber strap, frankly I think it's one of the best rubber straps available.



I may be in the minority around here but I think the Seaforth actually looks best on strap as opposed to bracelet. And I'm normally a bracelet guy.


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

My Seaforth on a more affordable glidelock Oyster from AliExpress (£25) by a seller called Carlywet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

Dark knight


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

'Burst #1


----------



## Jeremy Leventhal (Jan 12, 2015)

I love this piece









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DanBYU (Feb 27, 2018)

This exploer II style white face is seriously a true beauty !


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

DanBYU said:


> This exploer II style white face is seriously a true beauty !


Can you link what you are saying it's similar too.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeremy Leventhal (Jan 12, 2015)

I was thinking he was referencing the white date just not the explorer, but correct me if I'm wrong. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## E90 Skye (Jan 3, 2019)

boatswain said:


> 'Burst #1


Gorgeous!! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

boatswain said:


> 'Burst #1


Beautifull!!!


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

GMT for Friday


----------



## alpharulez (Nov 29, 2016)

VladimirG said:


> GMT for Friday
> 
> View attachment 14076153


Wow. Sweet watch!

Model number please.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

alpharulez said:


> Wow. Sweet watch!
> 
> Model number please.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


# Seaforth GMT Nimbus Grey



Its sibling:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alpharulez (Nov 29, 2016)

ck2k01 said:


> # Seaforth GMT Nimbus Grey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where would a commoner be able to procure one I wonder? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeremy Leventhal (Jan 12, 2015)

alpharulez said:


> Where would a commoner be able to procure one I wonder?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From someone on this site is your best bet : )

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Jeremy Leventhal said:


> From someone on this site is your best bet : )
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Ya, keep an eye on watchrecon and the bay for the occasional preowned one, often listed at a markup.

There's only 100 of them in the wild, across two dial colors and three bezel types.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

Jeremy Leventhal said:


> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Nimbus Grey looks so much better with blue lume!

Part of the reason I let go of my Nimbus Grey was the green lume...


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

First pics of the Seaforth bronze are up on the IG page.

I don't know how to attach the picture from my phone. It looks great!! Can't wait to see the other colours!!

Also, a big fan of the triangle marker at 12.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

HamnJam said:


> First pics of the Seaforth bronze are up on the IG page.
> 
> I don't know how to attach the picture from my phone. It looks great!! Can't wait to see the other colours!!
> 
> ...


I took a screen shot to attach!

Looks really yummy 










Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## jimsauer (May 22, 2015)

Here's the "bronzo" snipped from Instagram:









I think the "lottery" system is going to be a nice improvement over the "first come, first served" mania from Gen1 and Gen2. Jason commented that the triangle at 12 came from the Roldorf edition and he liked it.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

jimsauer said:


> Here's the "bronzo" snipped from Instagram:
> 
> View attachment 14077809
> 
> ...


Yeah agree with the decision to do lottery.

Small correction tho: gen 1 stock sat for a while on his website before sellout. I remember as I ordered a gen 1.

Gen 2 was madness after the reviews that came with gen 1.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow.

That looks excellent.

You know I like sunburst blue! 

So good with the bronze.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I like that a lot more than I was expecting to 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I feel like I will need to see a couple more shots to see how I feel about the apex up triangle. 

I like that it is a change though. That’s a smart move. 

It is no doubt handsome.


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

Not the final shade, but a sunburst red/purple/maroon seems to be in the works.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

I aint a fan of bronze, but that thing look gorgeous


----------



## DanBYU (Feb 27, 2018)

Knoc said:


> I aint a fan of bronze, but that thing look gorgeous


I love the bronze midcase with the leather strap. But the purple dial isn't really my thing but indeed unique.


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

Have never been a fan of bronze watches but really like the look of the bronzo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Purple, red and maroon are not my cuppa.


----------



## CSanter (Apr 30, 2018)

I’m all in for a Purple Dial Bronze SF


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

deepfriedicecubes said:


> Not the final shade, but a sunburst red/purple/maroon seems to be in the works.


Glad that's not production it's awful.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

deepfriedicecubes said:


> Not the final shade, but a sunburst red/purple/maroon seems to be in the works.


Not sure, it looks to me that something is wrong with light:think:


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

So here's a bit more info regarding the bronzo in case anyone missed it, direct from questions he answered on his IG post:


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

Double post


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Although the redish color was awful its cool he's trying stuff out. The seaforth bronze looks great I like the changes to the dial. And the case and lug shape of the seaforth were always perfect. These are going to be hot. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

elschiz said:


> So here's a bit more info regarding the bronzo in case anyone missed it, direct from questions he answered on his IG post:
> 
> [/ATTACH=CONFIG]14079305[/ATTACH]
> [/ATTACH=CONFIG]14079307[/ATTACH]


Blue, green, grey, and abandoning the funky purple/red idea. Jason continues to prove his designer wisdom.

I look forward to seeing the green. Love the blue already. Curious but less interested in the grey.

I don't think I can justify a fourth(!) Seaforth, but who knows-all of mine are pretty distinct, and a bronze one would continue the distinctive trend . . . 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Omegafanboy said:


> My Seaforth on a more affordable glidelock Oyster from AliExpress (£25) by a seller called Carlywet
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for this ! Just found a glidelock oyster bracelet on DHgate searching for the same seller you mentioned but found a cheaper option for me from another seller. $50 Canadian shipped 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

jimsauer said:


> Here's the "bronzo" snipped from Instagram:
> 
> View attachment 14077809
> 
> ...


This looks freakin spectacular. I'm so in for for this exact combo.

Well done Jason 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

I'm a sucker for blue dials. But the girlfriend voted for me to keep my abyss blue sapphire. Haha. And the bronze would feel too similar to my abyss blue and rolex explorer, yet not versatile enough to be a one watch thing. Loved it, but I think I'm gonna skip the Seaforth B.

Also, more pics.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

deepfriedicecubes said:


> I'm a sucker for blue dials. But the girlfriend voted for me to keep my abyss blue sapphire. Haha. And the bronze would feel too similar to my abyss blue and rolex explorer, yet not versatile enough to be a one watch thing. Loved it, but I think I'm gonna skip the Seaforth B.
> 
> Also, more pics.


----------



## DanBYU (Feb 27, 2018)

elschiz said:


> So here's a bit more info regarding the bronzo in case anyone missed it, direct from questions he answered on his IG post:
> 
> View attachment 14079305
> 
> View attachment 14079307


I love Jason's watch and design but howcome Jason doesn't just participate and answer questions here as many of the micro owners do?


----------



## DanBYU (Feb 27, 2018)

Danny T said:


> Thanks for this ! Just found a glidelock oyster bracelet on DHgate searching for the same seller you mentioned but found a cheaper option for me from another seller. $50 Canadian shipped
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never tried aliexpress, but I have ordered bracelets like that from ebay, although they look very similar to what the more expensive ones are offering the quality is seriously crap in comparison. But then again the price may justify the value in the end.


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

Green dial from his instagram. The green is not very obvious from the picture, but I suppose the bronze hardware looks closer to real life than the first pic.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

deepfriedicecubes said:


> Green dial from his instagram. The green is not very obvious from the picture, but I suppose the bronze hardware looks closer to real life than the first pic.


My gut reaction to that pic is that the triangle is too small especially in its apex up orientation.

Still very neat though and I am sure my opinion will evolve as pics emerge.


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

boatswain said:


> My gut reaction to that pic is that the triangle is too small especially in its apex up orientation.


Dang. Can't unsee it now.


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

Till we see some new bronze....


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> My gut reaction to that pic is that the triangle is too small especially in its apex up orientation.
> 
> Still very neat though and I am sure my opinion will evolve as pics emerge.





deepfriedicecubes said:


> Dang. Can't unsee it now.


I'll help.

Just remind yourselves what fliegers look like.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

deepfriedicecubes said:


> Green dial from his instagram. The green is not very obvious from the picture, but I suppose the bronze hardware looks closer to real life than the first pic.


Green sunburst .. Interesting as I was expecting the green from the tropik b which was a lot flatter.

I thought the same thing about the triangle being too short but realized itd be too big if they matched up to the length of the other markers.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

I'm a big fan of the sunburst blue, but not sure how to feel about the sunburst green. Like others I assumed it would be a flat dial color similar to the Pastel Blue, but... Green.

Boatswain, I see what you mean regarding the triangle, however I feel if it were any bigger, the bottom points would be pretty close to the 11 & 1 indices. If he aligned the current sized triangle to the bottom of 11&1, I think it would look odd having the top point so far from the dial marks.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Green and blue seem to work well with bronze, from my perspective. Will be very curious to see how this plays out. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Never seen a Halios Seaforth I wsn't gaa gaa about!!!
Halios and Sinn are my fave brands. Edge goes to
Sinn natcherally..

X Traindriver Art


----------



## CSanter (Apr 30, 2018)

I’m waiting and hoping the grey dial looks good. I didn’t have the initial jubilation from the green or blue.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> I'll help.
> 
> Just remind yourselves what fliegers look like.
> 
> ...




I think the difference and why those fliegers work better to my eye, is that the triangle is the same height as the numerals and on the same orbit so to speak.

On the SFB they triangle is shorter in length than the baton indices.

I agree that making the triangle wider at its base or taller in its configuration 
would then crowd the 11 and 1 baton. An apex down triangle would fit better and hence why it is a more common design.

But...I still applaud doing something different for the bronze. And I would be more than happy to wear one. . Just my off the cuff observations and in no way meant to squash the watch. Sometimes things just need to be different.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> I think the difference and why those fliegers work better to my eye, is that the triangle is the same height as the numerals and on the same orbit so to speak.
> 
> On the SFB they triangle is shorter in length than the baton indices.
> 
> ...


Just joshing you. Your eye for detail is always spot on. You had observed something re: the Nodus Avalon that I couldn't unsee once you mentioned it, and it took me modding the bezel to finally feel completely content with the watch!


----------



## Wakamatsu (Sep 10, 2016)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BwcxmTJnNN1/

A better pic of the B.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> Just joshing you. Your eye for detail is always spot on. You had observed something re: the Nodus Avalon that I couldn't unsee once you mentioned it, and it took me modding the bezel to finally feel completely content with the watch!


Cheers 

I'm pretty relaxed though as my eye and someone else's will invariably see things differently.

Our ability to see things differently and appreciate others opinions is crucial.

That's the beauty of it, both in this hobby and life.

Hopefully we can all find something beautiful to bring joy.

And....let me see here...yes! A Seaforth picture!


----------



## DanBYU (Feb 27, 2018)

boatswain said:


> My gut reaction to that pic is that the triangle is too small especially in its apex up orientation.
> 
> Still very neat though and I am sure my opinion will evolve as pics emerge.


Oh no,,,,,,,,now I see it...it is hard to not notice it.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Changed up the strap to a rally style rubber for the weekend.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Sunny day in the ATL


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

Monday GMT


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

Hey everyone, not sure if this is the right place to post this. I recently bought a Halios seaforth gen 3 with the ETA 2824-2 movement. It's my first time owning an ETA movement and I had a quick question. When I unscrew the crown to wind the watch, the winding seems to be super smooth, like I can't feel any of the gears moving or any "grittiness". Is that normal? The watch is running and keeping time perfectly fine.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

lehippi said:


> Hey everyone, not sure if this is the right place to post this. I recently bought a Halios seaforth gen 3 with the ETA 2824-2 movement. It's my first time owning an ETA movement and I had a quick question. When I unscrew the crown to wind the watch, the winding seems to be super smooth, like I can't feel any of the gears moving or any "grittiness". Is that normal? The watch is running and keeping time perfectly fine.


Listen/feel closely to ensure winding in crown position 1 (it auto-enters this position when you unscrew the crown and it pops out a tad without pulling). Alternatively, let the watch sit until it stops ticking, then try this then to get it ticking from a stand still. The date set and time set positions, positions 2 and 3, respectively, do not wind.

The lack of much if any sound/resistance is a desirable thing. Two of my three Seaforths initially had rougher (gritty) operating crown actions, which Jason swiftly corrected for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

ck2k01 said:


> Listen/feel closely to ensure winding in crown position 1 (it auto-enters this position when you unscrew the crown and it pops out a tad without pulling). Alternatively, let the watch sit until it stops ticking, then try this then to get it ticking from a stand still. The date set and time set positions, positions 2 and 3, respectively, do not wind.
> 
> The lack of much if any sound/resistance is a desirable thing. Two of my three Seaforths initially had rougher (gritty) operating crown actions, which Jason swiftly corrected for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I'll give that a try. The only noise I can hear when winding it is this weird kind of soft "scraping noise" , but I guess that's just what it's supposed to sound like. I'll let it run out of the power reserve and try winding it as you said. I guess I'm just used to older watches with lesser quality movements, lol.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

lehippi said:


> Thanks! I'll give that a try. The only noise I can hear when winding it is this weird kind of soft "scraping noise" , but I guess that's just what it's supposed to sound like. I'll let it run out of the power reserve and try winding it as you said. I guess I'm just used to older watches with lesser quality movements, lol.


I never bother to wind mine, just give it a slight shake, put it on the wrist and set it five minutes later.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

lehippi said:


> Thanks! I'll give that a try. The only noise I can hear when winding it is this weird kind of soft "scraping noise" , but I guess that's just what it's supposed to sound like. I'll let it run out of the power reserve and try winding it as you said. I guess I'm just used to older watches with lesser quality movements, lol.


Yep, that faint noise = the main spring winding. Sounds as if you're good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FOIS (Oct 19, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



VladimirG said:


> Monday GMT
> 
> View attachment 14086249


Drool


----------



## FOIS (Oct 19, 2018)

JLS36 said:


> I never bother to wind mine, just give it a slight shake, put it on the wrist and set it five minutes later.


Also never wound mine. I remember hearing something about the ETA movement not taking kindly to winding, especially over time. Plus, the shake and wait method works like a charm


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Coming to this thread a bit late. Can I ask where you got your Ginault bracelet from? I have just bought a Seaforth bahama yellow and this bracelet seems perfect. Thanks.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Can be bought directly from ginault

%99 of people do not notice or care whats on your wrist. All that matters is that YOU like what you see.


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

Just to refresh this long discussion with some photo


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Onedaydyl said:


> Coming to this thread a bit late. Can I ask where you got your Ginault bracelet from? I have just bought a Seaforth bahama yellow and this bracelet seems perfect. Thanks.


I opted for pre-owned. Used watchrecon. Since bracelet marks are unavoidable anyway, I was happy to save $50 or so.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimsauer (May 22, 2015)

Green Sunburst Bronzo...








Jason on colors: "Dark green, blue and grey (all sunburst) confirmed. I prototyped a bunch of other colours but they sucked, so probably keep it at three for Series I."


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

Here's what stood out to me the most in this short blurb:

"Series I"

Doesn't that imply a Series II in bronze?



jimsauer said:


> Green Sunburst Bronzo...
> View attachment 14089245
> 
> 
> Jason on colors: "Dark green, blue and grey (all sunburst) confirmed. I prototyped a bunch of other colours but they sucked, so probably keep it at three for Series I."


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

The seaforth alpinist! Haha. Does looks neat tho.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

deepfriedicecubes said:


> The seaforth alpinist! Haha. Does looks neat tho.


Concurred. The green looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

More pics of non-bronzos! The seaforth at sea.


----------



## Wakamatsu (Sep 10, 2016)

shadash said:


> Here's what stood out to me the most in this short blurb:
> 
> "Series I"
> 
> Doesn't that imply a Series II in bronze?


He said that people that sign up to buy series I and don't get one will be first in line for series II.


----------



## FOIS (Oct 19, 2018)

Finally pulled the trigger on a RE. Really loving it so far


----------



## FOIS (Oct 19, 2018)

ck2k01 said:


> Concurred. The green looks great!


Oh man...I can't add another SF to the box. The bronze/green does look amazing though.

It does sound like the ordering process will be a little smoother this time around


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

Pastel for Wednesday


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

EL_GEEk said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your pix are, as usual, just superb!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FOIS (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

Wakamatsu said:


> He said that people that sign up to buy series I and don't get one will be first in line for series II.


Thanks for the info. I thought the Seaforth B was a one-off.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

warsh said:


> Your pix are, as usual, just superb!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you kindly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

Blue on blue


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

FOIS said:


> View attachment 14095169


These are straps directly from Halios right? If not, where are they from?

I've looked on the Halios site but straps aren't available for sale. These canvas straps look fantastic, the colours are great...I need to find one lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FOIS (Oct 19, 2018)

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> These are straps directly from Halios right? If not, where are they from?
> 
> I've looked on the Halios site but straps aren't available for sale. These canvas straps look fantastic, the colours are great...I need to find one lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That one is from another Halios watch. They pop up for sale every so often on here or eBay, but aren't available directly from Halios. I would definitely pick up a few more if Jason sold them.

I've found the quality of the canvas straps to be a little hit or miss though. The black rubber one, however, is maybe the most comfortable strap I own.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Not a Seaforth but here's the Universa









Post from Worn & Wound IG

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

And slightly more close up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

And the Fairwind









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)

Is it me, or is there an Explorer vibe going on with the Universa? I dig it.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

elschiz said:


> Is it me, or is there an Explorer vibe going on with the Universa? I dig it.


Ditto on thought and like 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

ck2k01 said:


> elschiz said:
> 
> 
> > Is it me, or is there an Explorer vibe going on with the Universa? I dig it.
> ...


I'll say the roldorf is more "explorer" than the universa. Both the Universa and the Fairwind isn't really doing it for me atm, but the bronzo is looking very sexy. Also, is that an Erika's on the Fairwind?


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Here's a shot of the purple bronze I took at Windup. I also posted pics of the Fairwind and Universa on the Halios Fairwind thread.










Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Booyah.










From W&W SF WINDUP.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

thejollywatcher said:


> Here's a shot of the purple bronze I took at Windup. I also posted pics of the Fairwind and Universa on the Halios Fairwind thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We should have met up. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

deepfriedicecubes said:


> I'll say the roldorf is more "explorer" than the universa. Both the Universa and the Fairwind isn't really doing it for me atm, but the bronzo is looking very sexy. Also, is that an Erika's on the Fairwind?


Curiously enough, I was briefly pondering earlier, "would I flip this for that?"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CSanter (Apr 30, 2018)

Roldorf over the Uni or Fair. I think seeing the new designs has actually drawn me two the Roldorf more than I previously cared for it.

I’m still all in for a Plum SF B!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

GMT


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

VladimirG said:


> GMT
> 
> [/ATTACH=CONFIG]14098267[/ATTACH]


Poor man's GMT










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowbear (Aug 30, 2017)

Some more pics of the bronze seaforths from the windup watch fair. Purple dial will not be released for round 1 as Jason is trying to find a deeper and darker, more eggplant-like color for the dial.


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

yellowbear said:


> Some more pics of the bronze seaforths from the windup watch fair. Purple dial will not be released for round 1 as Jason is trying to find a deeper and darker, more eggplant-like color for the dial.


I'm sorry for bringing back a 1 year old joke, but did someone said eggplant? ;-)


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

yellowbear said:


> Some more pics of the bronze seaforths from the windup watch fair. Purple dial will not be released for round 1 as Jason is trying to find a deeper and darker, more eggplant-like color for the dial.
> 
> View attachment 14100951


Thanks for the lovely update! I really appreciate the update from the Fair.

I thought my favourite would be the blue (I loved my previous blue on the Tropik B) but that grey is amazing! It appears more of a black/charcoal. What do you think of that colour?


----------



## yellowbear (Aug 30, 2017)

HamnJam said:


> Thanks for the lovely update! I really appreciate the update from the Fair.
> 
> I thought my favourite would be the blue (I loved my previous blue on the Tropik B) but that grey is amazing! It appears more of a black/charcoal. What do you think of that colour?


I honestly didn't pay much attention to the charcoal because I was so enamored by the green, but they all look fantastic in the metal

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ElliotH11 (Feb 10, 2016)

yellowbear said:


> Some more pics of the bronze seaforths from the windup watch fair. Purple dial will not be released for round 1 as Jason is trying to find a deeper and darker, more eggplant-like color for the dial.
> 
> View attachment 14100951
> 
> ...


Wow those look great. I've never looked too closely at Halios until now!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

yellowbear said:


> Some more pics of the bronze seaforths from the windup watch fair. Purple dial will not be released for round 1 as Jason is trying to find a deeper and darker, more eggplant-like color for the dial


NO!!!!!!!! That purple is PERFECT!!!!!!!

Jason MUST put up the prototype for sale to the highest bidder!!!


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

yellowbear said:


> Some more pics of the bronze seaforths from the windup watch fair. Purple dial will not be released for round 1 as Jason is trying to find a deeper and darker, more eggplant-like color for the dial.
> 
> View attachment 14100951
> 
> ...


I need to add a blue watch to my collection....looks like the blue bronze might be it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I like that dark charcoal too. Very nice. 

Between the Seaforth B, universa and fairwind I would choose Seaforth B.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

DanBYU said:


> Danny T said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for this ! Just found a glidelock oyster bracelet on DHgate searching for the same seller you mentioned but found a cheaper option for me from another seller. $50 Canadian shipped
> ...


I went down that road as well and out of 6 only two fit- there were vastly different endlink designs between different factories- specifically the distance from the bottom edge to the springbar holes. Not surprisingly the $100 ones from Ebay (that also had the best finishing and closest to Ginault style) were the only ones that fit. Good luck.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I’d still go for blue in the bronze. The green may well look different IRL, but it looks a tad darkly washed out to my eye in pictures thus far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

ck2k01 said:


> I'd still go for blue in the bronze. The green may well look different IRL, but it's looks a tad darkly washed out to my eye in pictures thus far.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same for me.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

EL_GEEk said:


> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190428/aaf410e6816e8ecebee5ac70eb9e4014.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seemingly a better angle than top down for this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

EL_GEEk said:


> And the Fairwind
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that bathyal blue?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wakamatsu (Sep 10, 2016)

yellowbear said:


> View attachment 14100971


The push to a Q3 release. If I don't get a purchase spot, I can hold out hope for a purple dial down the line.


----------



## Aurornis (Oct 3, 2016)

yellowbear said:


> Some more pics of the bronze seaforths from the windup watch fair. Purple dial will not be released for round 1 as Jason is trying to find a deeper and darker, more eggplant-like color for the dial.


Thanks for sharing your pictures! I like that the crown is also in bronze, unlike the Tropik B.

Did Jason mention if/how he chemically treated the cases to give them that advanced patina? He wouldn't have had the cases long enough for that nice patina to have naturally developed.


----------



## starvenn (Apr 19, 2019)

Aurornis said:


> Thanks for sharing your pictures! I like that the crown is also in bronze, unlike the Tropik B.
> 
> Did Jason mention if/how he chemically treated the cases to give them that advanced patina? He wouldn't have had the cases long enough for that nice patina to have naturally developed.


It was posted on his instagram "Liver of sulphur 8-hour soak, followed by a 6-hour cow milk soak."


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Summer is here, time to get out some new weather ready straps









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

JLS36 said:


> Summer is here, time to get out some new weather ready straps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think i say it every time you post it, but, best nimbus combo right there


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

ten13th said:


> Booyah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would totally wear the purple dial, to bad he isn't making any


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

JLS36 said:


> Summer is here, time to get out some new weather ready straps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's one of the best looking Seaforth's IMO!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

GMT in B&W


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

bjjkk said:


> I would totally wear the purple dial, to bad he isn't making any


Agree. Hoping he'll reconsider... I have nothing like that today. Looks awesome.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Btw, how would one get in the lottery? I forgot...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

EA-Sport said:


> Btw, how would one get in the lottery? I forgot...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You sign up with your email on the website.

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Lots of Halios buzz again, but still happy with this old thing.


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

Go Seaforth


----------



## kakefe (Feb 16, 2014)

IG: @watchcolony









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









%99 of people do not notice or care whats on your wrist. All that matters is that YOU like what you see.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

boom

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

Hey guys, I was wondering on what straps you wear your seaforths frequently? I've tried wearing mine on the stock rubber, stock canvas/leather, a Nato and a C&B chevron, but nothing seems to "click" as a perfect strap. I'm thinking about trying to put it on a beads of rice bracelet and see how that looks.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

EA-Sport said:


> View attachment 14110903
> boom
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's smooth.


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

Contributing


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

Double post bug...


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Love the new gray on IG, but... I really need the purple dial in my life.


----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)

lehippi said:


> Hey guys, I was wondering on what straps you wear your seaforths frequently? I've tried wearing mine on the stock rubber, stock canvas/leather, a Nato and a C&B chevron, but nothing seems to "click" as a perfect strap. I'm thinking about trying to put it on a beads of rice bracelet and see how that looks.


It's hard to go too horribly wrong with any strap on the Seaforth but you do really want to love it, I get that.

These are the straps I have worn most frequently if this helps (apologies as most are likely reposts here):

































































The standouts for comfort while still being extremely stylish are the khaki nubuck from Molequin, the C&B linen melange perlon and the sandy coloured MN.

Hopefully that helps with some inspiration?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

lehippi said:


> Hey guys, I was wondering on what straps you wear your seaforths frequently? I've tried wearing mine on the stock rubber, stock canvas/leather, a Nato and a C&B chevron, but nothing seems to "click" as a perfect strap. I'm thinking about trying to put it on a beads of rice bracelet and see how that looks.


I've rocked one on a BoR before. Looks decent. Variety is the spice of Seaforths 




























You mentioned most of the other looks I've sported, but I've done this too:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

Thanks for the replies guys! I'm probably gonna try out a perlon and a beads of rice.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

lehippi said:


> Thanks for the replies guys! I'm probably gonna try out a perlon and a beads of rice.


I'm a fan of perlon










Though now I find my sunburst is usually on rubber










And the abyss sapphire on trimmed nato


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

EL_GEEk said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That bahama yellow is to die for!  I only wish they released a version without the date


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

EL_GEEk said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That strap looks like a lemon peel


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

That grey bronzo is gorgeous. But I need to convince myself that I don't need another seaforth. So I'm gonna say that I'll give it a pass because:
1) the straps options are very limited vs my abyss sapphire
2) you may not get an allocation even if you signed up for the raffle.
3) the sunburst dials have those weird white lines under strong lighting conditions.
4) bronze smells/stains
5) my SO says it makes me look older (she used the word "mature", but we all know it means old)
That being said, if you are new to Halios, I would absolutely recommend you to get the bronzo blue or grey. That gilt "SEAFORTH" wording with the bronze case just looks so....regal.


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

Hi all, first post here. I picked up the Carlywet bracelet for my gen 3 seaforth and cannot get the endlinks attached!

I cannot post links yet, but it is the Carlywet solid curved end link oyster with glide lock from Aliexpress.

Any tips? This is not my first watch, nor my first time swapping straps. I have checked several times and the holes seem to line up, although it is tight. I'm about to take it to my local watch shop, unless I'm missing something! All help appreciated.


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

Saturday Seaforth


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

johnnywash1 said:


> Hi all, first post here. I picked up the Carlywet bracelet for my gen 3 seaforth and cannot get the endlinks attached!
> 
> I cannot post links yet, but it is the Carlywet solid curved end link oyster with glide lock from Aliexpress.
> 
> Any tips? This is not my first watch, nor my first time swapping straps. I have checked several times and the holes seem to line up, although it is tight. I'm about to take it to my local watch shop, unless I'm missing something! All help appreciated.


I've had luck with curved spring bars.


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

househalfman said:


> I've had luck with curved spring bars.


I ended up taking it to a watch repair store. They couldn't get it either, but they did try bent spring bars as well. Turns out the holes were *just* off. So I had to drill out the endlink holes to allow a bit more play and then spend two hours getting it right. Now it fits, but not the same on each end and I have no confidence it will stay. If the Ginault fits without issue I may just splurge on that.

As for the Carlywet bracelet, it is fantastic. Super comfortable, excellent machining and finish. Materials seem strong, as I ruined a drill bit on the holes. Definitely recommend, if it fits.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

johnnywash1 said:


> I ended up taking it to a watch repair store. They couldn't get it either, but they did try bent spring bars as well. Turns out the holes were *just* off. So I had to drill out the endlink holes to allow a bit more play and then spend two hours getting it right. Now it fits, but not the same on each end and I have no confidence it will stay. If the Ginault fits without issue I may just splurge on that.
> 
> As for the Carlywet bracelet, it is fantastic. Super comfortable, excellent machining and finish. Materials seem strong, as I ruined a drill bit on the holes. Definitely recommend, if it fits.


Ginault fits without modification. I like mine a lot. Saved a few bucks preowned.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

The pastel works with a lot of straps









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

mtb2104 said:


> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190505/736367749b461d13321fa82265473b52.jpg[/IMG]


Looks great on that strap.

It's been months and I still find this strap combo to be the bees knees.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Good old series 1


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

johnnywash1 said:


> Hi all, first post here. I picked up the Carlywet bracelet for my gen 3 seaforth and cannot get the endlinks attached!
> 
> I cannot post links yet, but it is the Carlywet solid curved end link oyster with glide lock from Aliexpress.
> 
> Any tips? This is not my first watch, nor my first time swapping straps. I have checked several times and the holes seem to line up, although it is tight. I'm about to take it to my local watch shop, unless I'm missing something! All help appreciated.


Most of the Chinese junk copies of the Ginault have different hole spacing. You could use a super thin spring bar...sometimes that works when the holes don't line up w the lugs which is usually the problem. Or you could drill out the end links with gradual wire gauge increments using tapping fluid up to the 1.8mm then use a just slightly smaller diameter spring bar.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Really enjoyed wearing this one today 

Great watch, and I know I also prefer it on cloudier days when the sunburst is more subtle and textured.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

On toxicnato today.


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

ck2k01 said:


> johnnywash1 said:
> 
> 
> > I ended up taking it to a watch repair store. They couldn't get it either, but they did try bent spring bars as well. Turns out the holes were *just* off. So I had to drill out the endlink holes to allow a bit more play and then spend two hours getting it right. Now it fits, but not the same on each end and I have no confidence it will stay. If the Ginault fits without issue I may just splurge on that.
> ...


Did you have to use bent spring bars?


----------



## FOIS (Oct 19, 2018)

Picked up an Erika's strap and I'm loving it.

Question for anyone with a darker colored Erika's strap: did you notice a color difference between the two edged of the strap? It's a little hard to see in the picture, but the left edge of my strap is much different and very light if I catch it at the right angle


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

johnnywash1 said:


> I ended up taking it to a watch repair store. They couldn't get it either, but they did try bent spring bars as well. Turns out the holes were *just* off. So I had to drill out the endlink holes to allow a bit more play and then spend two hours getting it right. Now it fits, but not the same on each end and I have no confidence it will stay. If the Ginault fits without issue I may just splurge on that.
> 
> As for the Carlywet bracelet, it is fantastic. Super comfortable, excellent machining and finish. Materials seem strong, as I ruined a drill bit on the holes. Definitely recommend, if it fits.[/QUOTE
> 
> It's too bad the Ginaults are so expensive because like you say the quality is fairly close but side by side with the Ginault you can see a difference. If you give in and get the Ocean Rover bracelet you won't have issues and can use the 1.8mm springbars and not some bent or thin ones. It would all be for nought if the watch fell onto concrete or worse. I guess it comes down to what your time is worth also to drill and take to the watchmaker and such. Personally after trying every other factorys offerings of something similar (with the Rolex crown, without, with the top opening clasp ect and different sellers and then waiting weeks for it to arrive from China....all to find The endlinks are all different. I think I bought 8 total and 2 worked with slightly smaller springbars than 1.8mm. When I wanted to buy another for a different watch or to sell the seller couldn't be found. When you put them side by side next to a Ginault you can see the difference in finishing. Perhaps you can find one for sale second hand like another poster did...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

johnnywash1 said:


> Did you have to use bent spring bars?


Nah. Regular ol' 20mm spring bars. Was a plug-and-play affair.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

FOIS said:


> [/ATTACH=CONFIG]14125919[/ATTACH]
> 
> Picked up an Erika's strap and I'm loving it.
> 
> Question for anyone with a darker colored Erika's strap: did you notice a color difference between the two edged of the strap? It's a little hard to see in the picture, but the left edge of my strap is much different and very light if I catch it at the right angle


Now that you mention it, ya, I think one of mine is discolored like that. I'll have to check closer when next home.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I love how low and flat the steel bezel version looks.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> I love how low and flat the steel bezel version looks.
> 
> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190507/343c8b7b35959a87c0ff9d78bf23513b.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> ...


I signed up for the bronze lotto to (a) maybe try out bronze (never had one) and (b) potentially hang out for awhile in the boatswain sunburst blue club.

Your pics were undoubtedly a contributor to the road I set out down, that yielded three Seaforths in the collection and now potentially a fourth 

You like what you like 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> I signed up for the bronze lotto to (a) maybe try out bronze (never had one) and (b) potentially hang out for awhile in the boatswain sunburst blue club.
> 
> Your pics were undoubtedly a contributor to the road I set out down, that yielded three Seaforths in the collection and now potentially a fourth
> 
> ...


That's kind of you to say 

I didn't know I had a club 
But if I do it's an open membership 

It's an extremely hard blue tone to capture. It has a lot of green to it and is in no way anywhere close to the purple spectrum. Love the colour, love it in indirect light when it fans out. I don't love it as much in direct light as it gets very focused. Overall though it's great!


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Can I join the club too (c’mon, Jason!)? Hoping he decides to push the purple into production, otherwise I’m not sure which dial I’d pick right now... probably blue. Urgh!


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

boatswain said:


>


Really enjoying seeing these photos on the original rubber strap. Looks particularly good with that dial/bezel combination too.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

zaratsu said:


> Really enjoying seeing these photos on the original rubber strap. Looks particularly good with that dial/bezel combination too.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Thanks!

I agree. 

This model originally only came with leather and it looks really good I think on the series 2 rubber. The sporty look of the steel bezel is right at home on the water ready rubber. Plus it is incredible comfortable and keeps the sleek profile


----------



## Crunchnolo (Jul 25, 2016)

ck2k01 said:


> I signed up for the bronze lotto to (a) maybe try out bronze (never had one) and (b) potentially hang out for awhile in the boatswain sunburst blue club.
> 
> Your pics were undoubtedly a contributor to the road I set out down, that yielded three Seaforths in the collection and now potentially a fourth
> 
> ...


Did you get an email notification when you signed up for the lotto?


----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)

Brings joy to my face every time it's on my wrist.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Pastel OG










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dm13 (Mar 28, 2017)

Signal Orange Gen III with matching ISOfrane Strap 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

dm13 said:


> Signal Orange Gen III with matching ISOfrane Strap
> 
> View attachment 14128799
> 
> ...


That looks great!

If you are going orange, go orange!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Crunchnolo said:


> Did you get an email notification when you signed up for the lotto?


No, 95% that I didn't.

The last thing I need is more Seaforths/Halioses, so I'm going on faith 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Versatility is the key with the Seaforth.

Dress it up on a leather strap or get to work with the rubber.


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

Probably a dumb question, but how do we sign up for the lotto? 

I signed up for the bronze email list on his webpage but haven't heard anything.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## QuanDangle (Sep 14, 2017)

Happy Halios Wednesday!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

noregrets said:


> Probably a dumb question, but how do we sign up for the lotto?
> 
> I signed up for the bronze email list on his webpage but haven't heard anything.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Jason posted answers to several questions yesterday on his website:

https://halioswatches.com/blogs/journal/update-on-upcoming-models

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

On bracelet









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

From IG. The Seaforth B Bluezo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

013 Seaforth


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Love this watch more and more. I hope I am forturnate enough to add one of Jason's new ones to my collection. Fingers crossed for a bronzo!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Lovin the Low Light with the Series 1 Blue Burst


----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)

2+ weeks with my abyss sapphire in Italy. I left both my Rolexes at home and loved every minute of this watch on my wrist. I’ve tried multiple straps (all mentioned here) and I still find the stock rubber is the best and most comfortable.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## dm13 (Mar 28, 2017)

bjespo said:


> 2+ weeks with my abyss sapphire in Italy. I left both my Rolexes at home and loved every minute of this watch on my wrist. I've tried multiple straps (all mentioned here) and I still find the stock rubber is the best and most comfortable.


I'm with you brother! I love this watch! It's as comfy as my SubC, and I wear it anytime I want to don a rubber strap (you're right the stock rubber is the most comfy but I love the looks of the orange ISO on my Signal Orange). I don't even bother putting a rubber strap on my Sub anymore - just keep it on the Oyster bracelet and wear the Seaforth!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Spending a week with the series 1  has again affirmed my love for it purely as a watch aside from its sentimental connection and general hype and rarity. Love it. . Feels like it could and should be on my wrist all the time.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm not really a lume guy but some days it's really nice to see that glow on your wrist.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

I was wondering about your guy's opinions on the sapphire bezel on the seaforths... how has it been holding up? I'm thinking about trading in my current seaforth for a sapphire bezel version, but I'm afraid if I drop it the bezel will shatter into a million tiny pieces. Also, a bit of a side note, how does trading work on WUS when there is no cash involved? Just a watch for a watch trade? I haven't been able to find much information on that.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

lehippi said:


> I was wondering about your guy's opinions on the sapphire bezel on the seaforths... how has it been holding up? I'm thinking about trading in my current seaforth for a sapphire bezel version, but I'm afraid if I drop it the bezel will shatter into a million tiny pieces. Also, a bit of a side note, how does trading work on WUS when there is no cash involved? Just a watch for a watch trade? I haven't been able to find much information on that.


Details of the trade are up to those involved. And haw many times have you dropped your current seaforth?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

JLS36 said:


> Details of the trade are up to those involved. And haw many times have you dropped your current seaforth?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Understood about trades. And yeah I haven't dropped my seaforth yet, but it would seem to be a bit contradictory to have a sport watch that when dropped would shatter, lol.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

Just chilling.


----------



## Cauchy (May 18, 2015)

Picked up the uncle seiko waffle and have really liked it on the seaforth. The rubber feels high quality and he seems like a great guy to deal with.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

More pastels for Monday


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

lehippi said:


> Understood about trades. And yeah I haven't dropped my seaforth yet, but it would seem to be a bit contradictory to have a sport watch that when dropped would shatter, lol.


You do realize if you drop the watch. The face down and the bezel shattered. The crystal most likely has also shattered......


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

lehippi said:


> Understood about trades. And yeah I haven't dropped my seaforth yet, but it would seem to be a bit contradictory to have a sport watch that when dropped would shatter, lol.


You do realize if you drop the watch. The face down and the bezel shattered. The crystal most likely has also shattered......


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

At Monta's office, color coordination on point.

















Bonus shot on Erika's LE orange strap:

View attachment 14144797


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

bjjkk said:


> You do realize if you drop the watch. The face down and the bezel shattered. The crystal most likely has also shattered......


That's true. I'm used to acrylic crystals so I didn't even think of that.


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

Got this last... November? Worn it quite a bit, but looking forward to it being my summer/pool watch.

I think it looks best on a Tropic rubber strap:









I really like the Abyss Blue dial...









...but it mostly appears black.

To be honest, I might like it even better if it did have a glossy black dial.


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

Zinzan said:


> Got this last... November? Worn it quite a bit, but looking forward to it being my summer/pool watch.
> 
> I think it looks best on a Tropic rubber strap:
> 
> ...


Love that dial color. So would you say that it's rare for the dial to appear as a dark blue like in this attached picture? (not my picture) I've been thinking about getting an abyss blue but I'm not sure how I would like it if the dial almost always appears to be black...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I feel like I can tell the abyss is blue unless it's pretty dark. In indirect light it is a dark inky navy. In brighter light in is clearly blue and almost appears a deep teal having a touch of green in it.


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

It tends to look more blue in natural light. Probably more so with a blue bezel and SS case.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

Here's a shot of my pastel blue enjoying the beginning of the Florida summer.








I've wanted to do a similar shot for the past two weeks but my pool has only been getting even more screwed up, and it seems that my pool guy has called it quits, lol. 
I've got a tropic rubber strap in the air, and once my pool gets fixed I'll give you guys an update picture. Oh and strap is C&B Premium Khaki NATO.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

lehippi said:


> Here's a shot of my pastel blue enjoying the beginning of the Florida summer.
> View attachment 14150707
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice, the tropic will be a nice pair.

Looks like the Rio olympics pool. Good luck!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

BTW, do you guys think the ETA 2824-2 can handle moderate athletic activity? I’ve been taking it off when playing tennis, but wonder if it’s really necessary. I wear it on my non-dominant (left) wrist, so It’s mostly just swinging casually. It might receive a bit of shock on my two-handed backhand, but I don’t exert a lot of power on that stroke. 

Up to this point, the watch has run a slightly disappointing but steady +15 spd, so it likely will take well to a timing adjustment, but I will probably wait until after summer pool season.


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

Zinzan said:


> BTW, do you guys think the ETA 2824-2 can handle moderate athletic activity? I've been taking it off when playing tennis, but wonder if it's really necessary. I wear it on my non-dominant (left) wrist, so It's mostly just swinging casually. It might receive a bit of shock on my two-handed backhand, but I don't exert a lot of power on that stroke.
> 
> Up to this point, the watch has run a slightly disappointing but steady +15 spd, so it likely will take well to a timing adjustment, but I will probably wait until after summer pool season.


I usually put on my gshock when playing tennis/ doing a sport that can produce shock, just to be safe. I'm not too familiar with the ETA so maybe it could put up with some shock? In general I've worn automatic watches when doing crew (rowing), and they've been perfectly fine, but there's not a lot of shock involved.


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

mplsabdullah said:


> .


Just beautiful!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

VladimirG said:


> Just beautiful!


Looks pretty good in the dark as well


----------



## DanBYU (Feb 27, 2018)

Zinzan said:


> BTW, do you guys think the ETA 2824-2 can handle moderate athletic activity? I've been taking it off when playing tennis, but wonder if it's really necessary. I wear it on my non-dominant (left) wrist, so It's mostly just swinging casually. It might receive a bit of shock on my two-handed backhand, but I don't exert a lot of power on that stroke.
> 
> Up to this point, the watch has run a slightly disappointing but steady +15 spd, so it likely will take well to a timing adjustment, but I will probably wait until after summer pool season.


I can't speak from an expert point of view, but I own many watches that are equipped with 2824 or its clones. I never worry about it too much. I swim, surf, mountain bike, jog with them on.


----------



## Mr AT (May 3, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Looks like the Rio olympics pool. Good luck!


My first thought too.


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

Halios Seaforth


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

All clean


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

lehippi said:


> View attachment 14161379
> All clean
> View attachment 14161385
> View attachment 14161387


Nice!

Well done.

Enjoy both!


----------



## DanBYU (Feb 27, 2018)

VladimirG said:


> Halios Seaforth
> 
> View attachment 14157387


Can never get tired looking at such fine design. Loving it!


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Out driving in my MX5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

I've always loved this combo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

It is interesting there are so few Seaforths on sale right now, either on the forums or ebay. Here's a shot of my Abyss/12-hour/no date on a Crown & Buckle Supreme nato.


----------



## DanBYU (Feb 27, 2018)

The bronze SF will be a nice addition as well. Hopefully, it won't be a blink and you miss it situation this time.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Roldorf edition today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

GMT









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejames1 said:


> GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the second shot on the rocks 

I've given up on those as it seems no matter how careful I think I am I end up scratching the case and regretting it


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

boatswain , are you planning to grab a fairwind ?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

s.z said:


> boatswain , are you planning to grab a fairwind ?


At this point I don't think so.

Maybe more pics and details will help sway me.

I was initially very excited about the fairwind but I think I prefer the Seaforth so I am planning to just stick with that for now.


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dglsjhan (Jul 20, 2017)

Omegafanboy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great looking watch/bracelet! This is the one I wanted. I was in on the pre-order and decided on an AbyssBlue/SapphireDiver/NoDate. But between the pre-order and delivery I discovered that i really like the Pastel as I think it's the iconic dial color for the Seaforth. And I thought the SteelDiver bezel complements it nicely and would be a change of pace from the SapphireDiver on the AbyssBlue. After the initial deliveries, I found one at a reasonable price but w/the SapphireDiver bezel, and w/date, and bought it. It changes the character a bit but I like it.

I have had trouble finding a nice strap for it though. I tried a couple of Barton's in navy blue, one silicone and one canvas, but neither really worked. Next up was an Erika's Original in denim blue but that didn't work well either. Finally, I had it on a Oris Diver Sixty-Five bracelet and that looked great. But I just put it on the actual Oris for which I had purchased it in the first place. So now I'm back to square one on the Pasted. I just bought another of the OEM strap in blue, in order to keep the original one unused, and think I'm going to go with that. And I just found a Gen II strap in black canvas and will try that one too. BTW, the AbyssBlue is on a Ginault bracelet and I don't anticipate changing that anytime soon, if ever.


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

dglsjhan said:


> Great looking watch/bracelet! This is the one I wanted. I was in on the pre-order and decided on an AbyssBlue/SapphireDiver/NoDate. But between the pre-order and delivery I discovered that i really like the Pastel as I think it's the iconic dial color for the Seaforth. And I thought the SteelDiver bezel complements it nicely and would be a change of pace from the SapphireDiver on the AbyssBlue. After the initial deliveries, I found one at a reasonable price but w/the SapphireDiver bezel, and w/date, and bought it. It changes the character a bit but I like it.
> 
> I have had trouble finding a nice strap for it though. I tried a couple of Barton's in navy blue, one silicone and one canvas, but neither really worked. Next up was an Erika's Original in denim blue but that didn't work well either. Finally, I had it on a Oris Diver Sixty-Five bracelet and that looked great. But I just put it on the actual Oris for which I had purchased it in the first place. So now I'm back to square one on the Pasted. I just bought another of the OEM strap in blue, in order to keep the original one unused, and think I'm going to go with that. And I just found a Gen II strap in black canvas and will try that one too. BTW, the AbyssBlue is on a Ginault bracelet and I don't anticipate changing that anytime soon, if ever.


Completely agree with you on the strap issue with the seaforth. I had trouble finding the "perfect" strap as well. I just bought and received a Blushark pajama stretch strap, and I have to say I'm impressed, and it's a keeper. I was skeptical when I first heard of the many elastic strap offerings, but so far no problem from mine. I also sold my OEM Halios rubber strap, and purchased a different rubber strap from watchgecko, phew did I regret that fast, and I bought back an OEM halios rubber strap. Maybe I'll try out a ginault bracelet in the future.
View attachment 14175915


----------



## dglsjhan (Jul 20, 2017)

Various Seaforth straps and bracelets - some hits and some misses.


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

The best straps for the pastel blue bezel is a light tan camel style strap with white stitching or a rubber b / everest rubber strap. I had the chance to try rubber b and everest band, it's almost a perfect fit since the seaforth has the same case curvature as a rolex.

The ginault bracelet is a great fit, but the style just doesn seem to match the seaforth all that well.

The light tan strap that works the best is something like this, I have one on order, and will get here in a week or so, of course pics once it arrives.


----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)

dglsjhan said:


> I have had trouble finding a nice strap for it though. // Next up was an Erika's Original in denim blue but that didn't work well either.





shane.shepherd said:


> The light tan strap that works the best is something like this


I tend to agree that going lighter works well for the pastel. I don't have a pastel to show but if you liked the EO strap I think the Sahara would work very well on yours as well. When my c4th isn't on a Khaki nubuck it's on the sandy coloured Erikas:


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

Sunlight really brings out the blue in the Abyss. Halios/Jason did such a good job with this color.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

shadash said:


> View attachment 14182039
> 
> 
> Sunlight really brings out the blue in the Abyss. Halios/Jason did such a good job with this color.


Pics never do it justice

I find has almost a dark dark teal tone in bright light as there appears to be a touch of green in the blue.

I love the arc of light and brighter colour that reflects of the box crystal edge like in your pic.


----------



## Daveouzz (May 20, 2019)

My favorite combo!! I might've jumped on the halios train too late to be so picky 🤦‍♂️ excellent choice my man


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Green to compliment the hues of the C3 on the OG Seaforth



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeeeeefff (Sep 6, 2018)

What strap is that?


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

jeeeeefff said:


> What strap is that?


It's the Noomoon Swiss. It's a high quality silicone. The straps is like a silicone Velcro, feels very secured, no buckle, no keepers, quick release spring bars. There's a learning curve when you first get them, but afterwards it's easier. they are awesome.


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Received the new paratrooper straps from Cheapestnatostraps

These are nice, soft and comfortable. Though they are Inferior quality to Erika's, but so worth the cheap price.

My only complain is that they are too long and there's too much slack underneath (I have smallish wrists. I will cut them and see it that makes it better





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> Received the new paratrooper straps from Cheapestnatostraps
> 
> These are nice, soft and comfortable. Though they are Inferior quality to Erika's, but so worth the cheap price.
> 
> ...


Great pics and info as usual


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I've been traveling for the past two weeks with a single GMT. But I had a few hours to stop at home in between the last leg of the trip, and I swapped in a poor man's GMT.

I still love the Rhodium-type (Rolex OP) dial but with the more aggressive Seaforth styling and more utilitarian 12-hour bezel.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aqibyaseen (Aug 26, 2018)

Looking for a Ginault Bracelet if anyone is selling one! Thanks!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Wrong coast, but . . .










. . . when in Canada . . .










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

EL_GEEk said:


> Received the new paratrooper straps from Cheapestnatostraps
> 
> These are nice, soft and comfortable. Though they are Inferior quality to Erika's, but so worth the cheap price.
> 
> ...


Try watch gecko version yet?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Overcast Saturday.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This one still calls to me


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> This one still calls to me


So many great variants. Halios and NTH make it hard on us!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

Hey guys, quick question. For the series 1 seaforth, would it have been possible to have the sapphire bezel and black dial (w/silver hands/ indices)?

EDIT: Yep that combo existed. Please ignore my stupidity, lol.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

lehippi said:


> Hey guys, quick question. For the series 1 seaforth, would it have been possible to have the sapphire bezel and black dial (w/silver hands/ indices)?
> 
> EDIT: Yep that combo existed. Please ignore my stupidity, lol.


Yup and it's a beauty. Don't see it much sadly.


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

boatswain said:


> Yup and it's a beauty. Don't see it much sadly.


Agreed. Would love to buy it if anyone would even be willing to part with it.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

lehippi said:


> Agreed. Would love to buy it if anyone would even be willing to part with it.


Good luck on your quest 

The series ones I think were pretty small numbers so there can't be too many floating around out there.

That was the one I originally wanted from series one but they were gone by the time I came to my senses. Settled for sunburst blue dive bezel.

The series 2 abyss is a noble fill in but I reckon I would swap it for a series one black sapphire. 

Hard to beat classic black

I'm happy and lucky to have these 2 though


----------



## walking_line (Dec 25, 2018)

Love that classic black sapphire. I check watchrecon from time to time to see if one comes up, but no luck so far. Maybe one day...


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Headed home so will probably be giving some other stuff some wrist time for awhile-so one last shot of this GADA.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

Some pastel for Monday


----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)

Y'all see this Rolly B that Jason made himself? I have a serious hard on for bronze + green so a green with maybe grey inner would really get me going.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seaforth on Erika's









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DanBYU (Feb 27, 2018)

JLS36 said:


> Seaforth on Erika's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't go wrong with black&white combo like such.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Greetings Halios followers


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Lume









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dglsjhan (Jul 20, 2017)

I just got this little baby back from Jason at Halios. And it’s great to be back on the wrist just as the May grey seems to be dissipating here in SoCal and we’re getting hints of Summer.

The backstory is that I have two Seaforths – an AbyssBlue/SapphireDiver/NoDate and this PastelBlue/SapphireDiver/Date. The AbyssBlue I purchased during the pre-order period in March ’18 and the PastelBlue I bought through the aftermarket just after Seaforth deliveries commenced in Oct ‘18. The AbyssBlue is probably still my favorite but, while waiting for it, I decided that I really liked the PastelBlue too. I think it’s pretty much the iconic Seaforth dial color and that it would make a great Summer watch.

As per previous posts, I’ve been playing around w/bracelets & straps for both watches and mostly without success. The AbyssBlue has ended up on a Ginault bracelet and I don’t expect to change that anytime soon. But for the PastelBlue I’ve tried a few different straps and colors and nothing really worked. I had it on an Oris Sixty-Five bracelet for a while and, though it fit well and looked good, I wanted a strap for it. Plus, I wanted to move the bracelet over to the actual Oris for which it was purchased. Since I try to keep the OEM straps unused I was out of luck. I finally decided that the OEM blue strap would look the best – a testament to Jason’s good taste.

The only issues I had with the Seaforths was with the accuracy. The AbyssBlue was about 18+ spd fast and the PastelBlue was about 8+ spd fast. I know both are within spec, but still. I can live w/the +8 but +18 was, I think, a little on the high side. In fact, it had the worst accuracy of all my automatics. When I first got it, I liked the watch so much that I intended to sell my 42mm Oris Sixty-Five w/blue dial. They are somewhat similar, mostly dial color, but I like the 40mm size of the Seaforth better. But when I timed the two, the Oris was <.5 spd fast, best of my mechanical watches, which made me think twice.

About a month ago I was winding the AbyssBlue and something was amiss. It wasn’t really grinding but it was very hard to wind. I wasn’t sure what it was but it felt like the rotor was moving with the winding. So now, with the winding issue in addition to the accuracy, I sent an email to Jason along w/a couple other requests. Within an hour I had a reply from him and a return mailing label. He instructed me to send both watches – to repair and regulate the AbyssBlue and to regulate the PastelBlue. So cool.

I just got them both back this afternoon and am so happy to have them back in hand as they were missed. I will check the accuracy over the next couple of weeks but I expect them to both to be fine. Even better, Jason included an OEM blue strap for the PastelBlue. So now I can wear one and keep the other original – perfect!

So I just want to give a shout out to Jason for exceptional customer service. All this was done quickly, easily and no charge to me – not for shipping in either direction and, surprisingly, no invoice for the strap. I’m impressed and am now an even bigger fan than before. I’m toying w/the idea of reorganizing (downsizing) my small collection as I enter phase two of the hobby but these two will stay. Well done Jason … and thanks.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

^ I had a similar, excellent post-service customer service experience with Jason awhile back with my Seaforth GMT. 

The post-purchase customer service-related concern sometimes raised in microbrand discussions just hasn’t mapped onto reality for me when it comes to my experience with the midrange affordable ($500+) microbrands. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

ck2k01 said:


> ^ I had a similar, excellent post-service customer service experience with Jason awhile back with my Seaforth GMT.
> 
> The post-purchase customer service-related concern sometimes raised in microbrand discussions just hasn't mapped onto reality for me when it comes to my experience with the midrange affordable ($500+) microbrands.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He seems like a good dude all around.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

Pastel Seaforth in the great outdoors.


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

dglsjhan said:


> I just got this little baby back from Jason at Halios. And it's great to be back on the wrist just as the May grey seems to be dissipating here in SoCal and we're getting hints of Summer.
> 
> The backstory is that I have two Seaforths - an AbyssBlue/SapphireDiver/NoDate and this PastelBlue/SapphireDiver/Date. The AbyssBlue I purchased during the pre-order period in March '18 and the PastelBlue I bought through the aftermarket just after Seaforth deliveries commenced in Oct '18. The AbyssBlue is probably still my favorite but, while waiting for it, I decided that I really liked the PastelBlue too. I think it's pretty much the iconic Seaforth dial color and that it would make a great Summer watch.
> 
> ...


I noticed THIS EXACT issue just in the past week with my 7 month old Abyss DLC. It has always run a pretty consistent +15spd, which I wasn't crazy about but knew at least it was consistent so should be adjustable. Planned to wait 'til after the summer to contact Jason or a local watch shop. But then noticed the watch shuddering when I had wound it from a dead stop and immediately visualized the rotor was catching. Googled and found this was not unheard of with the ETA 2824-2. So I planned to shoot a note to Jason but hadn't gotten around to it. If he's really that great about making the repair shipment so easy for his US customers, I don't know what I'm waiting for.

-Z


----------



## dglsjhan (Jul 20, 2017)

Zinzan said:


> I noticed THIS EXACT issue just in the past week with my 7 month old Abyss DLC. It has always run a pretty consistent +15spd, which I wasn't crazy about but knew at least it was consistent so should be adjustable. Planned to wait 'til after the summer to contact Jason or a local watch shop. But then noticed the watch shuddering when I had wound it from a dead stop and immediately visualized the rotor was catching. Googled and found this was not unheard of with the ETA 2824-2. So I planned to shoot a note to Jason but hadn't gotten around to it. If he's really that great about making the repair shipment so easy for his US customers, I don't know what I'm waiting for.
> 
> -Z


I mailed mine out on 5/16 and got it back today - so about 3 weeks turnaround. I thought about emailing Jason again a few days ago to see how things were going but decided not to bother him. He uses DHL for shipping so great tracking (w/updates) and one day delivery. So I got notification yesterday and the watches arrived today. Pretty cool - very satisfied.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

I own two Seaforths. Even if I shrink my collection at some point in the future, I can't see ever parting w either. My first (not pictured here) was a gen 1 gilt dial with fixed bezel. It's a very versatile, GADA watch.

My other is a gray dial gen 3 pictured below. Three things make this watch particularly great. The gray sunburst dial is really gorgeous and reminiscent of a Rollie OP. The matching (ok, I guess a tad lighter) gray dive bezel is just the bomb. It's the thing I love most about this watch. And then the pastel blue on the dial ("Seaforth" as well as the blue tick marks on the second track) give the dial the perfect amount of color/pop. I tried to play on that w the flower photo.....

If you're reading this thread, you are probably a fan of Jason's design skills already, but he really outdid himself with this one.....










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

^ I have three and I too can’t see myself parting with any of them. They’re all so perfect at what they do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Mine are staying put



















Though I can't help but think a series 3 grey sunburst with 12 hour or fixed bezel May round things out perfectly...


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Grey today









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Mine are staying put
> 
> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190608/ae1e64047d2b35a86731b54c65866d51.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> ...


When you're right you're right 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> When you're right you're right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice spread that covers off the bases. Well done


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

Even though the Grey is still unworn


фото форум


фото форум


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

s.z said:


> Even though the Grey is still unworn
> 
> 
> фото форум
> ...


Super!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

VladimirG said:


> Super!


Concurred. Awesome shots and duo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

Blue on blue.


----------



## DanBYU (Feb 27, 2018)

shadash said:


> View attachment 14220955
> 
> 
> Blue on blue.


Love the rubber strap, love the dial....way to make another WIS jealous!


----------



## DanBYU (Feb 27, 2018)

Now just waiting on the SF bronze edition


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Seaforth Bronze Update


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Seaforth Bronze Update


There was some discussion in the comments below this post about a new GMT movement from Alpina. Does anyone know about that? Is Jason serious about releasing another GMT? That seems pretty exciting. Any information and/or speculation is welcome.

Edit: $685 plus shipping for the bronze. Also in the comments.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Good luck to those in the bronze lottery


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Grabbed Jason's photos from his product page for the Seaforth-B... For those who get "the call", which dial are you going to request? It's a toughie!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Twehttam said:


> Grabbed Jason's photos from his product page for the Seaforth-B... For those who get "the call", which dial are you going to request? It's a toughie!
> 
> [/ATTACH=CONFIG]14233285[/ATTACH]
> 
> ...


I'm on the fence whether I'll follow through if tapped. Curious to try a bronze watch (never had one), but I could see it being a catch and release.

I'm likewise on the fence between green (seems a classic pairing with bronze) and blue (it just looks great in all of the teaser shots to date). I think it's because the green looks a tad darker of a shade than the blue that is being used, and I'm liking the softer coloring with the softer bronze tone of the case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

Still can't believe I was able to get my grail seaforth  I've been obsessed with vintage skindivers for a year now, and I think this seaforth is a perfect modern alternative with which I can go swimming with unlike the latter!


----------



## walking_line (Dec 25, 2018)

lehippi said:


> Still can't believe I was able to get my grail seaforth ? I've been obsessed with vintage skindivers for a year now, and I think this seaforth is a perfect modern alternative with which I can go swimming with unlike the latter!
> View attachment 14233749
> View attachment 14233753


Love that Seaforth. Nice catch. Been keeping my eye out for one too, but it looks like I'll be waiting awhile.


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

walking_line said:


> Love that Seaforth. Nice catch. Been keeping my eye out for one too, but it looks like I'll be waiting awhile.


Good luck with your hunt. I'm getting the feeling that after the new Halios models are released, more people might be putting up their seaforths for sale.


----------



## walking_line (Dec 25, 2018)

lehippi said:


> walking_line said:
> 
> 
> > Love that Seaforth. Nice catch. Been keeping my eye out for one too, but it looks like I'll be waiting awhile.
> ...


Thanks-yeah, I suppose you're right. Really like that thin bezel, big dial skindiver look. I checked out a bunch of similar designs by other micros, but so far I think I like Halios' take on it the best.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

If we’re in when should we be getting the email?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

EA-Sport said:


> If we're in when should we be getting the email?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk









Looks like sometime next week?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

She's a beaut ain't she














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Chris1958 (Jun 16, 2019)

In love with these. Unfortunately I was in a pre-order for the Seaforth and had to back out due to finances at the time. 
Have never forgiven myself, as it's a beautiful watch.


----------



## sfnomos (Mar 16, 2017)

It took me awhile to realize this is the watch I've been waiting for so long! Happy to join Team Halios.

Halios Seaforth, gilt dial on Horween single pass strap.


----------



## jimsauer (May 22, 2015)

Danny T said:


>


Cool strap... please share details. Thanks.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

jimsauer said:


> Cool strap... please share details. Thanks.


Thanks man. It's a Bonetto Cinturini Ref/model# 295

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jimsauer said:


> Cool strap... please share details. Thanks.


http://www.gnomonwatches.com/ref-295-aqua-blue-tropic-rubber-strap-20mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

might be an odd question but is there any way to swap bezel son these? I have the polar GMT with the steel bezel and would love to have it set with a dive bezel for that ultimate watch combo.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

10Swiss10 said:


> might be an odd question but is there any way to swap bezel son these? I have the polar GMT with the steel bezel and would love to have it set with a dive bezel for that ultimate watch combo.


Unfortunately no. I asked Jason something similar about a year ago. He wasn't interested in the warranty issues, parts stocking, and other complications of facilitating post-purchase modifications. Makes sense from a business perspective. Chris Vail has explained his similar logic in some detail over in the NTH thread. A few have been a bit ballsier in modding NTH Subs (definitely without Doc's blessing), though, compared to the Seaforth.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

Rubber strap nicely matching my Hunter boots on this rainy day.


----------



## WaterWatcher (Oct 15, 2018)

Love the Seaforths.

Wish it was an ongoing model for Halios. Like for 10 years.


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

ck2k01 said:


> Unfortunately no. I asked Jason something similar about a year ago. He wasn't interested in the warranty issues, parts stocking, and other complications of facilitating post-purchase modifications. Makes sense from a business perspective. Chris Vail has explained his similar logic in some detail over in the NTH thread. A few have been a bit ballsier in modding NTH Subs (definitely without Doc's blessing), though, compared to the Seaforth.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Makes sense honestly. I like the gmt but I took it in a trade and it wouldn't have been my first choice to go smooth steel bezel. Honestly the 24 hour or river bezel would be perfect for it. But I enjoy it still and it's my beater/ travel watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Seaforth, fully loaded.














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

I can't see a comment past my last post in this thread 4 days ago (multiple browsers, logging in/out), but no word on the Sea-B lottery from my side. Hope some are IN!


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

I got this email...yeayyy!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Still cannot see new posts :-( , so I'm technically talking to myself right now, but FYI I just received the invite... undecided. Good luck, all!


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

EA-Sport said:


> I got this email...yeayyy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess I didn't make it


----------



## Miker88 (Jan 30, 2018)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> I guess I didn't make it


I didn't make it either. I'm crushed.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

How many bronze do you guys think he's making? Wonder how many people didn't get on the lottery. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Released my purchase slot back into the Wild... hope one of you guys get it!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I'm actually relieved I didn't get tapped for a bronze  Too many Seaforths and too many new watches as of late 

I hope that most who really wanted one, who aren't currently new-watch fatigued, or who otherwise haven't yet gotten to experience Seaforth joy, got or will get the invite. And I look forward to all of the awesome shots you guys post of them! This thread needs some fresh variant action!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

Does anyone think these emails are going out in batches, or is it if we didn't already get one we're out of luck? (Obviously I did not get one.)


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Blerg, I also missed the cut! 

I've been trying to order a new Halios for years...


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

DP


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

This is a real bummer guys if the notifications are complete...

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Pumped.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

No email, which really sucks. I've resigned myself to this:


----------



## Alexanderchu (Feb 15, 2019)

Got real lucky to be a recipient of one of those Seaforth B emails and just paid my deposit!!


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

Kids these days will never understand the pain of camping at 12 midnight local time and going through 2 website crashes just to get a watch. And boy, the s**tstorm that followed was nothing sort of spectacular. I kid. Haha.

Anyways, here's some good news maybe to those that have not gotten theirs? Taken from Halios' Instagram. Looking forward to pics of the bronzos being posted here.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

ck2k01 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for rubbing it in. I didn't get a Bronze and I didn't get a GMT.


----------



## DarkstarWA (Oct 15, 2018)

I am having a good year...first the Blue Alpinist and now this...


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

DarkstarWA said:


> I am having a good year...first the Blue Alpinist and now this...
> 
> View attachment 14247347


I noticed both receipts I've seen have two dial colors listed. Do you get to choose or is it up in the air which one you get when they ship?


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

smkader said:


> I noticed both receipts I've seen have two dial colors listed. Do you get to choose or is it up in the air which one you get when they ship?


First and second choice. Set number of each dial so based on when your order went through whether you get first or second choice.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TaTaToothy (Jan 29, 2016)

Deposit made! I went gray first, blue second.


----------



## rodo88 (Apr 22, 2017)

Gutted I didn't get a mail on this. I've seen so few bronze watches I actually want and this one looked awesome. Hoping for a second batch.


----------



## CSanter (Apr 30, 2018)

Congrats to everyone that got selected, can’t wait to see your watches! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpblackbay (May 7, 2019)

Well I missed out on this one, but I really want the Universa anyway. The wait continues...


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

shadash said:


> Thanks for rubbing it in. I didn't get a Bronze and I didn't get a GMT.


My b

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Here's a blast from the past to pierce the current SF Bronze agony and ecstasy.

Have had my Pastel / Sapphire for about a year now, but was rarely worn -- partially the inevitable result of far too many watches and too few arms. But the other thing is that even though I loved the watch, I didn't love the strap(s) I had it on... which meant I didn't totally love the watch when it came to actually wearing it.

Well, as I was going through a process of paring down my collection to more manageable size, this had to come to a head. I got out a bunch of new straps and tried them on... some were OK, but still not quite right... I was starting to think that maybe I would have to say goodbye :- ( -- a good watch, but just incompatible with my strap sensibilities. But then I tried this beads of rice style bracelet...

Awesome! Faith restored :- ) Who needs a bronze SF anyway?! ;- )


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice. 

I think the pastel dial looks best with the high contrast sapphire bezel. 

Enjoy!


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Nice.
> 
> I think the pastel dial looks best with the high contrast sapphire bezel.
> 
> Enjoy!


Thanks! :- ) I've always thought that this is an awesome dial - bezel combo, and now that I've finally resolved my strap quandary it has come into its own. That said, am still hoping to get my hands on the Series I or II Pastel w. 12 Hr bezel some day -- a kind of "micro grail" for me, though this is more something that I've been thwarted in so far than something that I am sure would, in reality, surpass my sapphire bezel version.


----------



## rodo88 (Apr 22, 2017)

Looks like I got one through the forasec raffle for Europe distribution. Very happy.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanstr (Jul 20, 2015)

Looks great!


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

ck2k01 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry if it's been discussed before but what bracelet is that and did you have to do any modification to it to fit the Seaforth? Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

EA-Sport said:


> Sorry if it's been discussed before but what bracelet is that and did you have to do any modification to it to fit the Seaforth? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No prob at all.

WatchGecko beads of rice bracelet with Geckota (also WatchGecko) curved ends for beads of rice. No modding of the end links was necessary, and they seem to fit pretty well to my eye.

This one has a butterfly clasp, which I bought because it was on sale at the time, and thought I'd give it a try. It's fine but if in the market for one now I'd go for the standard dive clasp for the micro adjustment. (They may not even sell the butterfly clasp version anymore-too lazy to check).

It's debatable whether this is a coherent look given the angular nature of the indices, case, and bezel sides, but I like to sport it from time to time. I was inspired by an old Instagram post by someone with an Abyss Blue.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

watchingandwaiting said:


> Here's a blast from the past to pierce the current SF Bronze agony and ecstasy.
> 
> Have had my Pastel / Sapphire for about a year now, but was rarely worn -- partially the inevitable result of far too many watches and too few arms. But the other thing is that even though I loved the watch, I didn't love the strap(s) I had it on... which meant I didn't totally love the watch when it came to actually wearing it.
> 
> ...


Link to buy bracelet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Put down a deposit for the bronze Seaforth. First choice was the green dial, and the second choice was the blue dial.


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

10Swiss10 said:


> Link to buy bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe (maybe incorrectly) that WUS policy is not to post links to commercial websites -- but I can tell you where I got it: as with the poster with the GMT above this is one of Beads of Rice" bracelets sold by WatchGecko -- his looks like the "solid end" version, while mine is the called the "premium" version (which I think is the same, just w/o solid ends). I was worried re the solid end fit, but it seems from the above that it works well, at least for the steel bezel SFs.


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

Truly a watch of all seasons (and straps) ;-)


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

watchingandwaiting said:


> I believe (maybe incorrectly) that WUS policy is not to post links to commercial websites -- but I can tell you where I got it: as with the poster with the GMT above this is one of Beads of Rice" bracelets sold by WatchGecko -- his looks like the "solid end" version, while mine is the called the "premium" version (which I think is the same, just w/o solid ends). I was worried re the solid end fit, but it seems from the above that it works well, at least for the steel bezel SFs.


I've got the hollow end links. Can't speak to fit for any solid ones that WatchGecko may offer (if they do they weren't available a year or so ago when I picked up the bracelet).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Speaking of new bracelets:


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

watchingandwaiting said:


> Speaking of new bracelets:
> 
> [/ATTACH=CONFIG]14254481[/ATTACH]
> 
> [/ATTACH=CONFIG]14254483[/ATTACH]


Very kewl  Bold yet sleek 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TankCommander1554 (Jul 8, 2015)

For a second there, I thought that was a blue strap - but it's a blue bracelet? Pretty cool


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

TankCommander1554 said:


> For a second there, I thought that was a blue strap - but it's a blue bracelet? Pretty cool


i assumed it was a typo or "bracelet"


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

TankCommander1554 said:


> For a second there, I thought that was a blue strap - but it's a blue bracelet? Pretty cool


Thanks :- ) Yes, it's a blue (metal) Milanese Mesh Strap (so not a chunky oyster-style bracelet). It's fairly thin and flexible in the "around the wrist" dimension, like finely-woven chainmail, but feels like solid steel when pushed from the side. These pics show the texture in a bit more detail:


----------



## TankCommander1554 (Jul 8, 2015)

Cool, I’ve never seen a colored mesh bracelet like that before. Nice addition!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

I was lucky enough to get a spot for a blue seaforth bronze!  It will come with a rubber strap. I love the pics on the leather strap on insta and the Halios blog so trying to find a close match.

Colareb sienna dark brown seems closest so far, except the sides haven't been darkened. Anyone else have suggestions for a reddish brown strap like this?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

glengoyne17 said:


> I was lucky enough to get a spot for a blue seaforth bronze!  It will come with a rubber strap. I love the pics on the leather strap on insta and the Halios blog so trying to find a close match.
> 
> Colareb sienna dark brown seems closest so far, except the sides haven't been darkened. Anyone else have suggestions for a reddish brown strap like this?
> 
> ...


Jason confirmed that you'd got the blue Seaforth bronze? I thought folks were asked to put their first and second choice and he'd let us know. Just curious since I haven't heard back. I'm also torn between the blue or fume grey dial...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alpharulez (Nov 29, 2016)

ck2k01 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice one.

I gave up... I got this instead... I am out...! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M6TT F (Aug 7, 2018)

I was fortunate to receive an email via forasec, for us euro guys. Only put down fume grey. As above, will be looking to order a nice leather strap to go with it too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

EA-Sport said:


> Jason confirmed that you'd got the blue Seaforth bronze? I thought folks were asked to put their first and second choice and he'd let us know. Just curious since I haven't heard back. I'm also torn between the blue or fume grey dial...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was wondering the exact same thing when I saw his post. I was originally thinking of the blue or fume grey as well, then did a complete turnaround and ordered the green as my first choice, as it seems to go well with the bronze.


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

EA-Sport said:


> Jason confirmed that you'd got the blue Seaforth bronze? I thought folks were asked to put their first and second choice and he'd let us know. Just curious since I haven't heard back. I'm also torn between the blue or fume grey dial...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am in Europe via forasec. Different process. Colour confirmed yesterday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Just got on the road and headed back to Canada for a few days. Montreal this time. Naturally with just my trusty Canuck, a bracelet, and two straps.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kakefe (Feb 16, 2014)

Stephan from forasec confirmed my bronze fume grey.. I have ss abbys so fume grey this time.... now I need to wait for a while 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Dang, I missed the second cut, too.

I swear I'll get a Halios some day...


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

Anyone have a Gen 3 Seaforth, pastel blue, 12 hr bezel date or no date FS or FT?

Looking to trade away my Gen 2, and buy a Gen 3.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

shane.shepherd said:


> Anyone have a Gen 3 Seaforth, pastel blue, 12 hr bezel date or no date FS or FT?
> 
> Looking to trade away my Gen 2, and buy a Gen 3.


No WTT here...

Set a notification on WatchRecon. You might have better luck there.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanBYU (Feb 27, 2018)

shadash said:


> There was some discussion in the comments below this post about a new GMT movement from Alpina. Does anyone know about that? Is Jason serious about releasing another GMT? That seems pretty exciting. Any information and/or speculation is welcome.
> 
> Edit: $685 plus shipping for the bronze. Also in the comments.


What's the advantage of going with an Alphina movement?


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

DanBYU said:


> What's the advantage of going with an Alphina movement?


The Alpina GMT movement has the quickset on the main hour hand instead of the GMT hand, which is the more desirable configuration for travel. However, the date complication is slaved to the GMT hand, which is not the optimal configuration for a travel watch.


----------



## kiwi.bloke (May 8, 2013)

Can anyone with the SII and SIII no date watches that had the ETA 2824 movement with the phantom click removed from the crown/stem comment on the performance and how they work? I was lucky enough to get a Bronze slot but mulling over the movement and how it works without the date wheel / stem etc. Thanks in advance for any comments.


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

kiwi.bloke said:


> Can anyone with the SII and SIII no date watches that had the ETA 2824 movement with the phantom click removed from the crown/stem comment on the performance and how they work? I was lucky enough to get a Bronze slot but mulling over the movement and how it works without the date wheel / stem etc. Thanks in advance for any comments.


I have the Series III no-date; I'm not sure I understand your question: it works just like you'd expect a no-date watch to work there is a winding position and time-setting position, nothing in-between. I wear mine off-and-on but I feel like I'm seeing a consistent +2spd. The modified date setting position (or lack there-of) really shouldn't affect the accuracy though, it's a separate mechanism.


----------



## kiwi.bloke (May 8, 2013)

skyleth said:


> I have the Series III no-date; I'm not sure I understand your question: it works just like you'd expect a no-date watch to work there is a winding position and time-setting position, nothing in-between. I wear mine off-and-on but I feel like I'm seeing a consistent +2spd. The modified date setting position (or lack there-of) really shouldn't affect the accuracy though, it's a separate mechanism.


Thanks, was really looking less at accuracy and more at how the movement worked per sans the date wheel and modified parts. Sounds like for all intents it is a true dateless movement.


----------



## kiwi.bloke (May 8, 2013)

skyleth said:


> I have the Series III no-date; I'm not sure I understand your question: it works just like you'd expect a no-date watch to work there is a winding position and time-setting position, nothing in-between. I wear mine off-and-on but I feel like I'm seeing a consistent +2spd. The modified date setting position (or lack there-of) really shouldn't affect the accuracy though, it's a separate mechanism.


Thanks, was really looking less at accuracy and more at how the movement worked per sans the date wheel and modified parts. Sounds like for all intents it is a true dateless movement.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Gotta love the summer



















"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like and can afford".

Follow me on IG: @WatchExposure


----------



## FOIS (Oct 19, 2018)

Testing the waters selling my RE, but I'm definitely going to miss it if it goes.


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

FOIS said:


> Testing the waters selling my RE, but I'm definitely going to miss it if it goes.
> 
> View attachment 14266381


I listed mine two months ago new without any serious offers. Good luck.


----------



## FOIS (Oct 19, 2018)

Newest addition to my Seaforth collection. I may have a nimbus grey addiction.

It came with an Invicta bracelet, which isn't really my style. If anyone is interested in it, shoot me a PM and I'll send it your way for free.


----------



## CSanter (Apr 30, 2018)

smkader said:


> I listed mine two months ago new without any serious offers. Good luck.


Purchased mine from eBay for $927 last month BNIB

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FOIS (Oct 19, 2018)

smkader said:


> I listed mine two months ago new without any serious offers. Good luck.


Appreciate the heads up. I wouldn't be too upset if it ended up staying. I really like it but I probably shouldn't have 4 Seaforths.


----------



## FOIS (Oct 19, 2018)

CSanter said:


> Purchased mine from eBay for $927 last month BNIB


Nice deal! That's right in the _I'd rather keep it_ range for me.


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

Picked up a cheap (under $30) riveted bracelet with a folded metal clasp on eBay meant for 36mm explorers and 5 digit subs. Folded end link required no modification and fits well enough for photos, there is a little play, I might not leave it on for very long.









Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

My Seaforth strap / bracelet experimentation continues...


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Have a link>? I would like a bracelet for my Seaforth GMT and dont want to spend the $200 on the ginault.


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

10Swiss10 said:


> Have a link>? I would like a bracelet for my Seaforth GMT and dont want to spend the $200 on the ginault.


Hi -- this bracelet and the other two I posted a couple of days ago and last week (and another that I intend to try on and post over the weekend) are all from WatchGecko. Cheers.


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

On Everest white deployant rubber strap with Ginault glideock clasp


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

shane.shepherd said:


> On Everest white deployant rubber strap with Ginault glideock clasp
> 
> View attachment 14269117
> 
> ...


That's sharp


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Italian food.... Always a good backdrop

Especially if it's actually in Italy 🙂


----------



## FOIS (Oct 19, 2018)

10Swiss10 said:


> If anyone is interested I'm trying to sell my GMT right now. Open to offers and not trying to ride up market. Full kit.


What a beauty! I saw a Nimbus/24hr going for $2k...yikes.


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

Halios classic... pastel blue


----------



## TankCommander1554 (Jul 8, 2015)

shane.shepherd said:


> On Everest white deployant rubber strap with Ginault glideock clasp
> 
> View attachment 14269117
> 
> ...


This combo seems like a pretty great stand in for a metal bracelet. Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FOIS (Oct 19, 2018)

TankCommander1554 said:


> This combo seems like a pretty great stand in for a metal bracelet. Cheers!


Definitely an interesting combo, would love to see it in person.


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

Let it be blue


----------



## FOIS (Oct 19, 2018)

VladimirG said:


> Let it be blue


Blue/Sapphire is an amazing combo. Thanks for sharing that Vlad!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

GADA. When I'm headed out of the country, there's only one watch I tend to reach for.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

ck2k01 said:


> GADA. When I'm headed out of the country, there's only one watch I tend to reach for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I had the chance to buy mine first hand I woulda picked this bezel on the gray. Perfect all around watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

10Swiss10 said:


> If I had the chance to buy mine first hand I woulda picked this bezel on the gray. Perfect all around watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's funny. I always assume gray will feel like the most versatile dial color, and hence my preference for an all arounder. Relatedly, I tend to think a black dial, while very versatile, will feel a bit bold in some circumstances.

Yet I've found that I wear the Abyss Blue more than I wear my Sunburst Gray 12-hour, even though I adore the latter.

I don't think it's just because I love the peculiar "have it all" combo of the GMT hand, dive bezel, and date complication.

Maybe it's partially that, but I've found that the Abyss Blue is just really something special. Like some others, I wasn't too sure about it at first. It seemed too dark. But the subtle dance it does between inky black and purple-tinged navy . . . I remember boatswain used to try to process the "keeper" effect it had on him over time in the metal.

I don't know. Je ne sais quoi.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

ck2k01 said:


> It's funny. I always assume gray will feel like the most versatile dial color, and hence my preference for an all arounder. Relatedly, I tend to think a black dial, while very versatile, will feel a bit bold in some circumstances.
> 
> Yet I've found that I wear the Abyss Blue more than I wear my Sunburst Gray 12-hour, even though I adore the latter.
> 
> ...


I pre ordered the bronze with the abyss blue and hope to get it since I I chose "only want first option" for the second option. I'm pretty excited about it. I had the light blue 12 hour gmt bezel and gray gmt and sold both. I think I'll keep the bronze because it'll be my first Halios where I was first owner and I want to age the bronze myself. Might have to sell a few other watches to make room in the collection but that's ok.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

FOIS said:


> Appreciate the heads up. I wouldn't be too upset if it ended up staying. I really like it but I probably shouldn't have 4 Seaforths.


4 Seaforths, wow. It a nice watch and I enjoy wearing my pastal, but 4 is like a Tudor or a speedy


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

GMT - flecto - pizza - no filter ...Basically all the good stuff


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I really wanted to wear this MN strap today.

I only had one spring bar tool with me.

It was too big for the Ginault end link spring bar gaps.

But I really wanted to wear this strap today.

So the underside of my poor Ginault end links took a little bit of a beating 

I don't know if the impatience scratches were worth it, but this combo does look pretty cool 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Exploring Barcelona with my travel buddy.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Yikes, thread hogging 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

ck2k01 said:


> Yikes, thread hogging


No complains here!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I'll get it on this action!

Loving wearing the series 1 after a couple weeks with a simpler watch.

Love the thick applied indices and slim case.

That dial doesn't hurts either 
I will one day get a good picture of it. It has much green in it than usually appears.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

So, I know of two Dali museums. One in St. Pete, Florida, that I've been to several times, and now also one in Figueres, Spain, that I visited today. (And then some pieces are loaned out elsewhere.)

Unfortunately The Persistence of Memory wasn't here today, so I couldn't watch geek out in front of it for us.

But this little animated sculpture was pretty cool nonetheless!

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Uj5vumwb_8OYil7BBBXvXRcJgCXRaX0O/view?usp=drivesdk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Nice update today. Pretty psyched about the sunburst blue!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

BT1985 said:


> Nice update today. Pretty psyched about the sunburst blue!
> 
> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190707/5788aad146cfaf4fa38ffa9c0407c499.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice! Curious to see pics from you guys here, but from the sidelines I switched from team bronze green to team bronze blue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FOIS (Oct 19, 2018)

bjjkk said:


> 4 Seaforths, wow. It a nice watch and I enjoy wearing my pastal, but 4 is like a Tudor or a speedy


Believe me, this is a conversation I have with myself often. I'll eventually whittle it down to just the GMT but for now I'm having trouble saying goodbye to any of them.


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

BT1985 said:


> Nice update today. Pretty psyched about the sunburst blue!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same for me. Super stoked!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)

I guess I never posted my Canadian duo here:









I love how that angle really shows each of the bevels on the lugs, which are just perfect in my opinion.

By the way, I'm looking forward to the pics of all your new bronzo's.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Lovin the


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

And to think I almost sold this one...










Mind you, it was going to be to buy another Seaforth instead...


----------



## sithjedi333 (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi, has there been any update on whether more GMT Seaforth or other GMT models might be offered in the future?


----------



## Julien Portside (Jun 3, 2019)

ck2k01 said:


> Yikes, thread hogging
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your Halios is awesome. 
Can she come with the black bezel also?
Looks so nice anyway


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

sithjedi333 said:


> Hi, has there been any update on whether more GMT Seaforth or other GMT models might be offered in the future?


Jason has said there would be no more Seaforth GMTs, he would reconsider if a "Traveler's GMT" movement becomes available, but no promises.

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Julien Portside said:


> Your Halios is awesome.
> Can she come with the black bezel also?
> Looks so nice anyway


Thanks 

If I remember right the Seaforth GMT wasn't offered with a ceramic bezel; only with steel GMT, steel dive, and fixed bezels.

The closest to a GMT ceramic bezel from Jason will be the 12-hour ceramic option on the forthcoming Fairwind.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CSanter (Apr 30, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

ck2k01 said:


> Thanks
> 
> If I remember right the Seaforth GMT wasn't offered with a ceramic bezel; only with steel GMT, steel dive, and fixed bezels.
> 
> ...


It came with a Sapphire bezel too.


----------



## Julien Portside (Jun 3, 2019)

With a GMT it makes sense to have a 24hr bezel like the steel one. That’s sad they don’t make a sapphire 24hr black bezel.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

smkader said:


> It came with a Sapphire bezel too.


Yep, just google imaged. Thanks for correcting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sithjedi333 (Apr 29, 2016)

skyleth said:


> Jason has said there would be no more Seaforth GMTs, he would reconsider if a "Traveler's GMT" movement becomes available, but no promises.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


Thank you VM.


----------



## FOIS (Oct 19, 2018)

skyleth said:


> Jason has said there would be no more Seaforth GMTs, he would reconsider if a "Traveler's GMT" movement becomes available, but no promises.


I always thought he would circle back and release a long GMT hand version like the original prototypes...guess not


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Summer vibes

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like and can afford".

Follow me on IG: @WatchExposure


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> Summer vibes
> 
> "Life is too short, buy all the watches you like and can afford".
> 
> Follow me on IG: @WatchExposure


There it is. 

We don't seem to see the Bahama yellow too much


----------



## dugan.rec (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice pairing with the band - love it.

This thread is making me all sorts of jealous. Anyone need to part with their blue dial 12-hr bezel model anytime soon? (or know someone who is willing to sell?)


----------



## dugan.rec (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice pairing with the band - love it.

This thread is making me all sorts of jealous. Anyone need to part with their blue dial 12-hr bezel model anytime soon? (or know someone who is willing to sell?)


----------



## dugan.rec (Dec 7, 2011)

Dang computer - sorry for the double post guys


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

dugan.rec said:


> Nice pairing with the band - love it.
> 
> This thread is making me all sorts of jealous. Anyone need to part with their blue dial 12-hr bezel model anytime soon? (or know someone who is willing to sell?)


Nope, sorry. Did not realize how lucky I was to stumble on this one last year. Paid a pretty penny premium for it but glad I did. It has the 9015 movement which I prefer. It is a wonderful travel watch.


----------



## FOIS (Oct 19, 2018)

dugan.rec said:


> Nice pairing with the band - love it.
> 
> This thread is making me all sorts of jealous. Anyone need to part with their blue dial 12-hr bezel model anytime soon? (or know someone who is willing to sell?)


There's one up FS on reddit:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Watchexchange/comments/ccfvhr


----------



## FOIS (Oct 19, 2018)

yankeexpress said:


> Nope, sorry. Did not realize how lucky I was to stumble on this one last year. Paid a pretty penny premium for it but glad I did. It has the 9015 movement which I prefer. It is a wonderful travel watch.


Love that strap! What kind is it?


----------



## FOIS (Oct 19, 2018)

Finally got some wrist time for my Nimbus/DLC.


----------



## yellowbear (Aug 30, 2017)

Just saw this on Baltic's IG. Apparently the aquascaphe bor bracelet fits the seaforth.








Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## brendanlcm (Mar 17, 2016)

yellowbear said:


> Just saw this on Baltic's IG. Apparently the aquascaphe bor bracelet fits the seaforth.
> View attachment 14304731
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I saw their website can buy the bracelet separately

Sent from my GM1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

FOIS said:


> There's one up FS on reddit:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Watchexchange/comments/ccfvhr


That's a really good price for a sunburst blue. And comes with a bracelet?? Not bad at all.

* Listing says its an abyss but the picture shows a sunburst. Fairly sure gen1 didn't come in abyss either.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

househalfman said:


> That's a really good price for a sunburst blue. And comes with a bracelet?? Not bad at all.
> 
> * Listing says its an abyss but the picture shows a sunburst. Fairly sure gen1 didn't come in abyss either.


Yup. Just sunburst for blue in series 1.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Yup. Just sunburst for blue in series 1.


Was it available with a 12-hr bezel?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

househalfman said:


> Was it available with a 12-hr bezel?


Yes. I believe so.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

FOIS said:


> Love that strap! What kind is it?


It is a lovely, very comfortable strap. I buy many straps from all kinds of sellers, so I couldn't remember where I got that one, so I looked on the back. An impression states "Ma strap"

Edit: Found it at this link:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Suede-Genu...hash=item2f05c3cf41:m:msSxsYsN7mSiUuhEBomVVWw


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Yes. I believe so.


Thanks. I was starting to believe that the seller on reddit mistakenly listed his abyss (that looks like a sunburst) as a gen1


----------



## FOIS (Oct 19, 2018)

yankeexpress said:


> It is a lovely, very comfortable strap. I buy many straps from all kinds of sellers, so I couldn't remember where I got that one, so I looked on the back. An impression states "Ma strap"
> 
> Edit: Found it at this link:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Suede-Genu...hash=item2f05c3cf41:m:msSxsYsN7mSiUuhEBomVVWw


Thank you kindly.


----------



## Brush diver (Jun 27, 2019)

Hey guys, just a quick question about this company; they only have three models, one of which is a pre-order. There are no pictures of the other models and just three of this seaforth bronze. I see the Halios name mentioned here and there. What's the deal? Great watches and no marketing department? Just seems kind of weird. I see a lot of nice watches in this thread but no way to purchase them.


----------



## Artking3 (Mar 24, 2018)

Brush diver said:


> Hey guys, just a quick question about this company; they only have three models, one of which is a pre-order. There are no pictures of the other models and just three of this seaforth bronze. I see the Halios name mentioned here and there. What's the deal? Great watches and no marketing department? Just seems kind of weird. I see a lot of nice watches in this thread but no way to purchase them.


Microbrand watch companies operate differently from the usual watch companies. They are usually one-man operations outsourcing production to various factories, so they can't really afford marketing departments (but Halios is so popular it doesn't need one anyway). Halios' watches are pre-order only and currently using a lottery system to allocate orders, because demand outstrips supply, and Halios can't afford to produce too many watches in the off-chance they don't sell. You'll never see watches just available to purchase on the Halios website.


----------



## FOIS (Oct 19, 2018)

I've never thought of how strange it is that you can't just buy a Halios watch. There are enough in the secondary market but I'm assuming that will eventually dry up a bit like it has for the older models.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Jason’s functionally got that Rolex sports watch business model 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

Artking3 said:


> Microbrand watch companies operate differently from the usual watch companies. They are usually one-man operations outsourcing production to various factories, so they can't really afford marketing departments (but Halios is so popular it doesn't need one anyway). Halios' watches are pre-order only and currently using a lottery system to allocate orders, because demand outstrips supply, and Halios can't afford to produce too many watches in the off-chance they don't sell. You'll never see watches just available to purchase on the Halios website.


Not entirely true, I bought my Tropik after reading about them. Went to the website put one in my cart and bought it. Had it on my wrist a few days later. My Seaforth is a 3rd gen I had to preorder, after failing to fill my cart and check out fast enough.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Artking3 said:


> Microbrand watch companies operate differently from the usual watch companies. They are usually one-man operations outsourcing production to various factories, so they can't really afford marketing departments (but Halios is so popular it doesn't need one anyway). Halios' watches are pre-order only and currently using a lottery system to allocate orders, because demand outstrips supply, and Halios can't afford to produce too many watches in the off-chance they don't sell. You'll never see watches just available to purchase on the Halios website.


Yeah, the pre orders only happened with Seaforth gen3.

In the past with models like the Tropik, Puck, Seaforth gen 1, the availability date was posted on Instagram or forums and then it was first come first serve.

Jason only started running into problems with Seaforth gen 1 and 2, so he had the preorder for gen 3 and now the lottery system for Fairwind/Universa. Lottery isn't a preorder and wasn't supposed to be for the bronze Seaforths either. But an opportunity arose to secure some hard to find movements so Jason collected fully refundable deposits to get the movements.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

yellowbear said:


> Just saw this on Baltic's IG. Apparently the aquascaphe bor bracelet fits the seaforth.
> View attachment 14304731
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Still looking for an oyster bracelet (other than Ginault) that fits the Seaforth well.


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

Brush diver said:


> Hey guys, just a quick question about this company; they only have three models, one of which is a pre-order. There are no pictures of the other models and just three of this seaforth bronze. I see the Halios name mentioned here and there. What's the deal? Great watches and no marketing department? Just seems kind of weird. I see a lot of nice watches in this thread but no way to purchase them.


Long story short: Ebay and WatchRecon are going to be your friends. There are always a few for sale, you'll just have to be patient to find what you want. But you'll find one.


----------



## dugan.rec (Dec 7, 2011)

OK, so I'm coming super late to the party (been off WUS for a bit, super busy with life, etc.) and am just learning about the seaforth - and am totally in love with this watch. I have an original Laguna and love the Halios brand (grey inner dial) and am now on the hunt for a seaforth after seeing and reading about them. Quick question, can someone comment (or better yet show a pic) comparing the series 1 sunburst blue dial against the Series 2/3 abyss blue? I am thinking I want an ETA movement with date and 12-hr bezel, which I know would exclude the series 1, but haven't been able to find a dial comparison to truly know the difference. Thanks.


----------



## dugan.rec (Dec 7, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Good luck on your quest
> 
> The series ones I think were pretty small numbers so there can't be too many floating around out there.
> 
> ...


Of course now that I post my question I do a different search and find this - is this an accurate picture comparing the two? Are the indices on the abyss yellow/gold at all to match the writing on the dial, or is that the only feature with that accent color? Nit-picky question, I know... Not a huge fan of the gold color, much prefer blue and silver...


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

dugan.rec said:


> Of course now that I post my question I do a different search and find this - is this an accurate picture comparing the two? Are the indices on the abyss yellow/gold at all to match the writing on the dial, or is that the only feature with that accent color? Nit-picky question, I know... Not a huge fan of the gold color, much prefer blue and silver...


The only gilt variant was from gen 1 (black gilt).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr AT (May 3, 2011)

yellowbear said:


> Just saw this on Baltic's IG. Apparently the aquascaphe bor bracelet fits the seaforth.
> View attachment 14304731


That looks really good. I had been wondering if the Baltic bracelet would fit the Seaforth.


----------



## tweaked2 (Nov 23, 2018)

I'm obviously real late to the party too! On the hunt for a Gen II or Gen III with Orange dial and Sapphire bezel. Ebay and Watchrecon are where I'm looking but if anyone has a line on one send it my way please!


----------



## prateeko (Jul 17, 2016)

What're the current options for bracelets for the Seaforth (I have a III)? I know of the Ginault but I believe I've seen others but don't know where to get them.


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

prateeko said:


> What're the current options for bracelets for the Seaforth (I have a III)? I know of the Ginault but I believe I've seen others but don't know where to get them.


I believe the most popular alternative to the Ginault is the Watchgecko Beads of Rice bracelet. It comes with straight end links, but you can buy curved end links to make them fit flush with the seaforth lugs (not sure which curved end links fit the best). There was also recently a picture in the forum with the Baltic beads of rice bracelet, and it seemed to fit well with the seaforth. If you search up Watchgecko and Baltic respectively you should be able to find both bracelets pretty fast. Hope this helps.


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

lehippi said:


> I believe the most popular alternative to the Ginault is the Watchgecko Beads of Rice bracelet. It comes with straight end links, but you can buy curved end links to make them fit flush with the seaforth lugs (not sure which curved end links fit the best). There was also recently a picture in the forum with the Baltic beads of rice bracelet, and it seemed to fit well with the seaforth. If you search up Watchgecko and Baltic respectively you should be able to find both bracelets pretty fast. Hope this helps.


I've seen posts with nondescript oyster-style glidelock bracelets also. I feel like someone recently was selling one with an AliExpress glidelock that looked good, maybe ask them? I'll see if I can track down their post. As far as budget bracelets, I know some Invicta bracelets fit as well. I bought one but never put it on my Seaforth because I also bought the Ginault. The Ginault is fantastic.


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

smkader said:


> I've seen posts with nondescript oyster-style glidelock bracelets also. I feel like someone recently was selling one with an AliExpress glidelock that looked good, maybe ask them? I'll see if I can track down their post. As far as budget bracelets, I know some Invicta bracelets fit as well. I bought one but never put it on my Seaforth because I also bought the Ginault. The Ginault is fantastic.


Ok scratch that. I just tracked down the post and it doesn't look like a good fit. Sorry. The Invicta seems to fit well though.

Glidelock:









Invicta (via a few pages back in this thread):


----------



## kimnkk (Jan 11, 2008)

smkader said:


> Ok scratch that. I just tracked down the post and it doesn't look like a good fit. Sorry. The Invicta seems to fit well though.
> 
> Glidelock:
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190717/4b248713f36e683cf49ba37991405e34.jpg
> ...


Wow, i was drawn by the blue one and managed to track one down not long ago but i never gave any thought to the white until i saw your one! 
Great aweosme looking piece!

Here's my blue one:


----------



## barryallen44 (Jul 29, 2018)

prateeko said:


> What're the current options for bracelets for the Seaforth (I have a III)? I know of the Ginault but I believe I've seen others but don't know where to get them.


From what I have see is the Everest rubber strap fits the seaforth. So that means any 6 digit sub bracelet should fit. Has anyone tried?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

barryallen44 said:


> From what I have see is the Everest rubber strap fits the seaforth. So that means any 6 digit sub bracelet should fit. Has anyone tried?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought it was 5 digit subs... My eBay generic 5 digit with hollow end links fit decently well, not happy with the clasp though.

I've heard Oris 65 bracelets fit as well.









Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Gen 1 on MN style strap for today.


----------



## barryallen44 (Jul 29, 2018)

skyleth said:


> I thought it was 5 digit subs... My eBay generic 5 digit with hollow end links fit decently well, not happy with the clasp though.
> 
> I've heard Oris 65 bracelets fit as well.
> 
> ...


That could be, I was basing my thought on my Everest strap fitting my Rolex OP39 and Monta OK. And was told it will fit a Sub C and GMT II (but don't have those to try it). Here is what Ranxoren (IG) posted with his SF.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

If I'm not wrong, 5 digit bracelets fit 6 digit subs just fine. But for the other way to work, the 5 digit sub case must originally come with SEL as there would be an extra clearance in the case to fit the SEL. The seaforth should theoretically fit all straps meant for 5 and 6 digit subs as long as it doesn't require that extra clearance to fit such as the 6 digit glidelock bracelet. I've attached an example of that clearance below from my 5 digit sub with SEL.


----------



## heyo (Jan 7, 2017)

Does anyone know if bezels can be swapped, such as going from a fixed bezel to the dive bezel? I have a pastel blue w/ the dive bezel and an incoming abyss blue w/ a fixed and wanted to know if that was possible. Hard to find an answer anywhere.


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

heyo said:


> Does anyone know if bezels can be swapped, such as going from a fixed bezel to the dive bezel? I have a pastel blue w/ the dive bezel and an incoming abyss blue w/ a fixed and wanted to know if that was possible. Hard to find an answer anywhere.


The fixed bezel is part of the case. I have seen someone swap a whole movement & dial between two cases though.


----------



## heyo (Jan 7, 2017)

smkader said:


> The fixed bezel is part of the case. I have seen someone swap a whole movement & dial between two cases though.


Okay thanks


----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)

Seaforth has been stealing some wrist time back from my GSAR and Pan Europ lately, still a stunner. I need to try a new strap or bracelet with it again some day soon.


----------



## heyo (Jan 7, 2017)

Having a hard time deciding which one to keep; pastel 2nd gen w/ dive bezel or abyss blue 3rd gen w/ fixed bezel. I bought the abyss for the ginault bracelet but it is a very nice color. Don't know if I miss the dive bezel or not.


----------



## heyo (Jan 7, 2017)

View attachment 14330187


Having a hard time deciding which one to keep; pastel 2nd gen w/ dive bezel or abyss blue 3rd gen w/ fixed bezel. I bought the abyss for the ginault bracelet but it is a very nice color. Don't know if I miss the dive bezel or not.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Yikes. Tough decision. 

Your gen 2 pastel is the iconic variant (HODINKEE effect). 

But I think the abyss blue is way more versatile. I have three Seaforths and it remains my favorite color way.

And if you’re more of a dive bezel guy at the end of the day, swapping cases is a possibility.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Keep the pastel


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Haven't worn this guy in a while.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Love this combo and love the OG pastel series 1










"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like and can afford".

Follow me on IG: @WatchExposure


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

Tried every combo out there, this one is still the best to date in terms of style, comfort, and versatility. I also have a Bas & Locke Berkshire desert vintage strap arriving in a week, will post pics then.


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

shane.shepherd said:


> Tried every combo out there, this one is still the best to date in terms of style, comfort, and versatility. I also have a Bas & Locke Berkshire desert vintage strap arriving in a week, will post pics then.
> 
> View attachment 14335413


What is the rubber strap brand in the pic? I like the fit to the case.


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

bjjkk said:


> What is the rubber strap brand in the pic? I like the fit to the case.


It's Everest deployant straps with aftermarket glidelock clasp.


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you for the reply, appreciate it.


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

Hi all


----------



## kakefe (Feb 16, 2014)

shane.shepherd said:


> It's Everest deployant straps with aftermarket glidelock clasp.


I checked their website and wow!! ... they seem pricey

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

Sunday chilling.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Embracing the blue burst


----------



## M6TT F (Aug 7, 2018)

This thread is in dire need of seaforth bronze teasers 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sunday "happy blues"





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Just got some really really beautiful suede straps custom made to my specs for my seikos and I didn't imagine it would look this incredible on my seaforth also.

The colour REALLY compliments the pastel blue beautifully !!









































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Danny T said:


> Just got some really really beautiful suede straps custom made to my specs for my seikos and I didn't imagine it would look this incredible on my seaforth also.
> 
> The colour REALLY compliments the pastel blue beautifully !!
> 
> ...


Right on

That blue on blue does really look excellent 

Nice work.


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

honestly not sure what to think, I received the Bas & Locke strap and the fit and color is perfect, however, I was surprised to find that the stitching color is a bit darker than their stock photo. I thought it was some sort of beige or natural, but it turned out to be sort of khaki yellowish, a bit disappointed tbh.

It would go much better with the gen II, but gen III just look off, if anybody want it, PM plz.


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

double post bug.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks pretty nice still


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

Excuse the dirty bezel.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AZcowboy (Jul 1, 2006)

Has anyone heard/spoken to company/determined whetherHalios will do another run of the stainless Seaforth GMT? Great looking waych unavailable from owners at any price it seems (a major endorsement for the watch) and five emails to company have garnered no response? Thanks for any informatiom.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

AZcowboy said:


> Has anyone heard/spoken to company/determined whetherHalios will do another run of the stainless Seaforth GMT? Great looking waych unavailable from owners at any price it seems (a major endorsement for the watch) and five emails to company have garnered no response? Thanks for any informatiom.


It sounded like Jason had no immediate plans for another Seaforth run while he focuses on the Universa and Fairwind this year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brlin (Apr 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## tweaked2 (Nov 23, 2018)

Seems to me if he did another run they would sell out immediately.


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

tweaked2 said:


> Seems to me if he did another run they would sell out immediately.


this watch is brilliant, love my pastel blue. 
take the dial and handset of the most popular sport watch and turn it into a diver. why didn't i think of that.


----------



## jgordonfresh (Jul 24, 2013)

If anyone is looking to sell one (preferably with a sapphire bezel), please message me!!! I miss having this one in the collection!


----------



## jimsauer (May 22, 2015)

jgordonfresh said:


> If anyone is looking to sell one (preferably with a sapphire bezel), please message me!!! I miss having this one in the collection!


WatchRecon will be your friend... I don't see a sapphire bezel available right now, but they pop up pretty regularly. Good luck!


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

Had a leatherworker change my stitchings to white, much better.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

shane.shepherd said:


> Had a leatherworker change my stitchings to white, much better.
> 
> View attachment 14377313
> 
> ...


----------



## rneiman3 (May 17, 2019)

+ 1 They're beautiful!!!



jgordonfresh said:


> If anyone is looking to sell one (preferably with a sapphire bezel), please message me!!! I miss having this one in the collection!


----------



## FOIS (Oct 19, 2018)

AZcowboy said:


> Has anyone heard/spoken to company/determined whetherHalios will do another run of the stainless Seaforth GMT? Great looking waych unavailable from owners at any price it seems (a major endorsement for the watch) and five emails to company have garnered no response? Thanks for any informatiom.


I really hope they do, it's a stunning watch. I've been offered $2000 for my Nimbus/24hr, which seems absolutely absurd.


----------



## FOIS (Oct 19, 2018)

VladimirG said:


> Hi all
> 
> View attachment 14336253


This is a strange compliment, but Vlad's pictures always make me appreciate my Seaforth even more. Thanks for sharing bud!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Series 2 Abyss on phenomanato. 



















Things I've been enjoying specifically above the general awesomeness:

The thick bordered indices that catch the light with depth.

The excellent bezel. Great grip with subtle styling. Perfectly weighted action. Rock solid.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Series 2 Abyss on phenomanato.


Damn that's a nice shot, even by your photos' high standards!

I really want a Seaforth with date, but my blue sunburst is still my favorite dial, and it never came with a date option. I know, I could own two, and did, but I am actually paring down to 3-4 watches.

My ideal Seaforth: blue sunburst with date, weaker lume on the indexes than the hands, full minute markers on the steel bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Thoroughly enjoying this combo. The strap looks and feels incredible. Made by @mariostraps on IG





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Earl Grey said:


> Damn that's a nice shot, even by your photos' high standards!
> 
> I really want a Seaforth with date, but my blue sunburst is still my favorite dial, and it never came with a date option. I know, I could own two, and did, but I am actually paring down to 3-4 watches.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much 

Ironically I almost trashed that one as I didn't like it 

---------

I was working a review of a different watch this evening while I had my Abyss 2 on the wrist and noticed something interesting between the two watches.

They both have applied indices of about the same shape, wall thickness and height but the Seaforth caught they light and danced dramatically more, in the process looking much richer with greater depth and life. The other watch was much more off or on so to speak and didn't display fluid passage of light like the Seaforth. I think it has to do with the a very slight rounding of the index frames.

I suppose polished applied indices are not all created equal.

Hard to capture in pics but like this...


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

Looks-wise this is my favorite combination, but when I grabbed my abyss I had to go for the 12-hour bezel for the functionality. My ideal would be the abyss with a 12-hour sapphire bezel. But your watch looks fantastic.



boatswain said:


> Thanks so much
> 
> Ironically I almost trashed that one as I didn't like it
> 
> ...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

shadash said:


> Looks-wise this is my favorite combination, but when I grabbed my abyss I had to go for the 12-hour bezel for the functionality. My ideal would be the abyss with a 12-hour sapphire bezel. But your watch looks fantastic.




Thanks, your combo is excellent too

A 12 hour sapphire would be great. I think the upcoming fairwind has one


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Good luck to everyone hoping for the next bronze draw 










I'm holding fast with this guy but my father is really hoping to get in on the lottery.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

I wore mine with a small toad today just to switch things up a little bit.


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Thanks, your combo is excellent too
> 
> A 12 hour sapphire would be great. I think the upcoming fairwind has one


Yeah, I've gone back and forth on that watch. I'm kind of hoping I don't get selected because then I won't have to decide.


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

yinzburgher said:


> I wore mine with a small toad today just to switch things up a little bit.
> 
> View attachment 14387741


omg that's the cutest toad I ve ever seen, what a qtpi!


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

Halios Seaforth


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Still a favorite


----------



## ca1993 (Apr 27, 2019)

Driving me up the wall how hard it is to find one of these used now that I'm set on it - the pastel blue with sapphire bezel is the dream and it doesn't sound like they will be made again which seems crazy given the demand.


----------



## jimsauer (May 22, 2015)

ca1993 said:


> Driving me up the wall how hard it is to find one of these used now that I'm set on it - the pastel blue with sapphire bezel is the dream and it doesn't sound like they will be made again which seems crazy given the demand.


One just sold on reddit/r/watchexchange today for (asking price of $875). Looks like it was up there for an hour or less. Good luck.


----------



## ca1993 (Apr 27, 2019)

Ha - I'd DM'ed the guy within a couple of minutes, thanks to alerts, but unfortunately no shipping to the UK.

Think he had a US buyer within 15mins and a bunch of people who missed out - the guy that owns Halios is clearly missing out on good revenue!


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

ca1993 said:


> Ha - I'd DM'ed the guy within a couple of minutes, thanks to alerts, but unfortunately no shipping to the UK.
> 
> Think he had a US buyer within 15mins and a bunch of people who missed out - the guy that owns Halios is clearly missing out on good revenue!


I don't quite understand the decision to stop producing the Seaforth either. I know the Tropik especially, but also other prior Halios releases have been popular, but the Seaforth seems to be on a different level. The Fairwind is interesting, but to me at least it isn't the home run that the Seaforth was.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Toxic NATO on the GMT









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanBYU (Feb 27, 2018)

man, you've gotta be quick with all-seeing eyes in order to score one of these.


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

thejames1 said:


> Toxic NATO on the GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey thejames1. That looks fantastic on NATO. My GMT on leather says hello


----------



## DanBYU (Feb 27, 2018)

shadash said:


> View attachment 14398441
> 
> 
> I don't quite understand the decision to stop producing the Seaforth either. I know the Tropik especially, but also other prior Halios releases have been popular, but the Seaforth seems to be on a different level. The Fairwind is interesting, but to me at least it isn't the home run that the Seaforth was.[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

shadash said:


> Jason operates a small outfit, for a small business cash flow is king. He moves from project to project, and when money is tied up on an ongoing project I'd assume he will have to tackle it one project at a time.


Good point. And my sense of him is that he likes designing continually, and is committed to it over and above "safe bets"/"sure things." While his business approach is quite different from, say, Doc's with the NTH Subs, they both seem to be keeping the doors open.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ca1993 (Apr 27, 2019)

I can appreciate that, it's what you get for looking at micro brands I suppose, clearly it's not a business/profit based decision, as he has ruled out producing anymore of those style seaforth in a comment on Instagram saying that 3 runs of the pastel is enough. As a customer who wants to support his brand it's just a shame and eventually I'll give up on looking at the used market and write it off - having been looking seriously for a good 6 months+ now that day is pretty close.


----------



## mjd126 (Jan 6, 2019)

I love mine and was one of the lucky ones to get a series 3. I was pleasantly surprised that I didn’t get a phantom date and actually got a “No Date” movement.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

ca1993 said:


> I can appreciate that, it's what you get for looking at micro brands I suppose, clearly it's not a business/profit based decision, as he has ruled out producing anymore of those style seaforth in a comment on Instagram saying that 3 runs of the pastel is enough. As a customer who wants to support his brand it's just a shame and eventually I'll give up on looking at the used market and write it off - having been looking seriously for a good 6 months+ now that day is pretty close.


Fair. Set the WatchRecon and eBay alerts up (as the Seaforth really is pretty great) but ya, otherwise move on to other compelling offerings in this sphere.

For something similar to the Seaforth configuration that you're looking for, check out the following alternatives (new, preorder, or used):

Traska Freediver mint dial/sapphire bezel.

EMG Nemo pastel blue.

NTH Holland (albeit sunburst with a brown bezel, but I think it's a cool close-enough look).

NTH DevilRay turquoise (although a bit of a deviation from the others as far as case shape, but a very manageable l2l).

Octon lunar blue watch (not sure if this can be configured with a black insert but worth an email to ask).

Raven Endeavour Bleu De France (big case but still 49mm l2l).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

DanBYU said:


> Jason operates a small outfit, for a small business cash flow is king. He moves from project to project, and when money is tied up on an ongoing project I'd assume he will have to tackle it one project at a time.


I don't disagree with you. But he is continuing to produce watches. My point is I think he'd be as successful, if not more so, continuing to do the Seaforth once in a while. Obviously its not my business, and its not my money on the line, which is why I said I don't understand, not that he's wrong. Since the Fairwind hasn't been released yet, it's hard to say for sure, but it looks like the Seaforth is going to be a bigger hit than the Fairwind (although I'm sure he'll sell all he can make). Perhaps he'll see a reason to return to the Seaforth in the future.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

A watch I bought on a whim to prove a point to myself. Never figured it would have become such a staple. Twilight lume.. Always enjoy having this on the wrist, paired with a Bure black Erika's.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Thorn (Dec 24, 2018)

Love Halios 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

DanBYU said:


> shadash said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 14398441
> ...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

JLS36 said:


> A watch I bought on a whim to prove a point to myself. Never figured it would have become such a staple. Twilight lume.. Always enjoy having this on the wrist, paired with a Bure black Erika's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great. The nimbus with the dark sapphire bezel to frame it really works. Great strap pairing too 

I'm curious now though...what was the point you were trying to prove to yourself if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Looks great. The nimbus with the dark sapphire bezel to frame it really works. Great strap pairing too
> 
> I'm curious now though...what was the point you were trying to prove to yourself if you don't mind me asking?


At that point in time I didn't think the seaforth could be worth the price. They were hot and in demand, however similar speced watches from similar chains of production were selling cheaper and had bracelets. Once on wrist however the shape of the case and design just sucked me in. Yes I feel for $700 it should have had a bracelet . However this hobby continually proves that trying to discern value is near impossible. I still have strongly held opinions on value however. I just find a price point I'm comfortable with 500-1000$ usd gets me to a lot of micro choices.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

mjd126 said:


> I love mine and was one of the lucky ones to get a series 3. I was pleasantly surprised that I didn't get a phantom date and actually got a "No Date" movement.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Series three was pre order so anyone who wanted them at that moment in time could order. And I believe Jason uses no date movements as phantom dates are a known pet peeve of his, so every watch from series three has no date movements.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mjd126 (Jan 6, 2019)

Yea I figured but wasn’t sure if it would happen. It’s also nice to see the retention of value in these micro brand watches (though I’d never sell my SF)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

JLS36 said:


> Series three was pre order so anyone who wanted them at that moment in time could order.


This is what I always can't help but think when people say he should keep making Seaforths. The pre-order went on for a while and there was no list or invite or lottery. Everyone had a crack at it. Some people bought multiples. He said at the time he was doing it reluctantly, so he seemingly did it more to meet customer demand than he did out of his own desire. I don't blame him for getting back to doing things the way he wants, even if it doesn't please me or everybody else. Also, because of that series three pre-order, there are actually a good amount of Seaforths floating around out there. I see many of them go for reasonable (IMO) prices, including some of the supposedly more desirable ones.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...plete=1&_fosrp=1&_nkw=halios+seaforth&_sop=15


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

yinzburgher said:


> This is what I always can't help but think when people say he should keep making Seaforths. The pre-order went on for a while and there was no list or invite or lottery. Everyone had a crack at it. Some people bought multiples. He said at the time he was doing it reluctantly, so he seemingly did it more to meet customer demand than he did out of his own desire. I don't blame him for getting back to doing things the way he wants, even if it doesn't please me or everybody else. Also, because of that series three pre-order, there are actually a good amount of Seaforths floating around out there. I see many of them go for reasonable (IMO) prices, including some of the supposedly more desirable ones.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...plete=1&_fosrp=1&_nkw=halios+seaforth&_sop=15


I agree there is demand for Jason and his designs, that design doesn't need to be the seaforth. He's doing well and has the support of countless fans part of the allure of watches is exclusivity.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jensen_1977 (May 19, 2015)

Just got my first seaforth today, what can I say, value vs money I think it's an amazing piece! Glad to have pulled the trigger!


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Jensen_1977 said:


> Just got my first seaforth today, what can I say, value vs money I think it's an amazing piece! Glad to have pulled the trigger!


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

I know it has been answered before, but I cannot find it anywhere in the thread - Who is the manufacturer of the rubber strap that comes with the Seaforth kit?


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

Blacktocomm said:


> I know it has been answered before, but I cannot find it anywhere in the thread - Who is the manufacturer of the rubber strap that comes with the Seaforth kit?


Biwi


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

smkader said:


> Biwi


Thanks! I am on the hunt for their stuff in a 22mm. It is my favorite rubber strap I have ever had.


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

smkader said:


> Biwi


Thanks! I am on the hunt for their stuff in a 22mm. It is my favorite rubber strap I have ever had.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Agreed!

Top notch strap


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Been a while since I pulled this guy out. Always a good verdant time.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanBYU (Feb 27, 2018)

yinzburgher said:


> This is what I always can't help but think when people say he should keep making Seaforths. The pre-order went on for a while and there was no list or invite or lottery. Everyone had a crack at it. Some people bought multiples. He said at the time he was doing it reluctantly, so he seemingly did it more to meet customer demand than he did out of his own desire. I don't blame him for getting back to doing things the way he wants, even if it doesn't please me or everybody else. Also, because of that series three pre-order, there are actually a good amount of Seaforths floating around out there. I see many of them go for reasonable (IMO) prices, including some of the supposedly more desirable ones.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...plete=1&_fosrp=1&_nkw=halios+seaforth&_sop=15


Amen, creators like Jason should be allowed to develop new models and style without us pushing back. Do I want more variants with the SF yes...but if Jason doesn't see fit then we should let him do his thing.

Love his creations!


----------



## mjd126 (Jan 6, 2019)

As long as he gets to keep the lights on then it is what it is. Happy with how everything has looked so far.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

And in defense of the two forthcoming new models, I still think that they look quite . I always though the Delfin looked especially rad but was just way too big. The new models look sort of like a Seaforth and a Delfin had babies 

I look forward to seeing more of them 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr AT (May 3, 2011)

yinzburgher said:


> This is what I always can't help but think when people say he should keep making Seaforths. The pre-order went on for a while and there was no list or invite or lottery. Everyone had a crack at it. Some people bought multiples. He said at the time he was doing it reluctantly, so he seemingly did it more to meet customer demand than he did out of his own desire. I don't blame him for getting back to doing things the way he wants, even if it doesn't please me or everybody else. Also, because of that series three pre-order, there are actually a good amount of Seaforths floating around out there. I see many of them go for reasonable (IMO) prices, including some of the supposedly more desirable ones.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...plete=1&_fosrp=1&_nkw=halios+seaforth&_sop=15


This is speculation on my part. I don't think the second and third runs of Seaforth were a lot of fun for Jason. I can understand wanting to do something else afterwards.

Having said that, I've got my fingers crossed that we'll get another run of Seaforths before too long.


----------



## kakefe (Feb 16, 2014)

Any update for bronze ? end of sept. delivery?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Does anyone know if the recently mentioned next draw for the bronze happened yet?


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Grey today









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

ck2k01 said:


> And in defense of the two forthcoming new models, I still think that they look quite . I always though the Delfin looked especially rad but was just way too big. The new models look sort of like a Seaforth and a Delfin had babies
> 
> I look forward to seeing more of them
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have come around too them, my question is the bracelet he stated the end link fit was by design I would love to hear the reason why. Outside of that I have grown found of it and the bracelet looks amazing outside of my end link gripe.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

JLS36 said:


> I have come around too them, my question is the bracelet he stated the end link fit was by design I would love to hear the reason why. Outside of that I have grown found of it and the bracelet looks amazing outside of my end link gripe.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I presume for a quirky vintage inspired look and to boldly add yet more angles to the purposefully angular design?

Or perhaps as a middle path for probable future criticisms that the new models are too small (if you want it to wear to size [small], take it off the bracelet; if you want it to wear larger, extend the l2l with the quirky end link bracelet)?

Or maybe as a passive aggressive response to critics who ragged on him for not including a bracelet with the Seaforth ("Here you go, hope you hate it.")?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

I am in the clear minority here but the Seaforth's dimensions and choices regarding lugs and case didnt do it for me. The dial and indices and colour choices (I had bahama) are excellent but Id like to see different sizes and perhaps more experimentation with shape and detailing.

I agree that it makes little sense not to do a MKII and turn Seaforth in to an off the shelf staple and then focus on new watches you would think its a no brainer.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Surely the unpleasant experience mentioned during the 2nd and 3rd production runs is a result of the unusual method in which he releases his watches. Plus all the people who buy one to list it and make a fast profit. Easy way to fix that is say its not a LE. Keep models active until interest dies then discontinue. Dont encourage feverish activity around perceived low runs its not like Halios sees any of the profit from the overblown prices going on in 2nd hand market.

Keep making watches that are in demand, produce a quality product for good value. Innovate on design and release new watches.


----------



## tweaked2 (Nov 23, 2018)

While I can agree with you in principal as a business owner the view might be different. Sometimes you have to do what outsiders don't think is right. I'm just hoping to score a signal orange with sapphire bezel at some point.



boemher said:


> Surely the unpleasant experience mentioned during the 2nd and 3rd production runs is a result of the unusual method in which he releases his watches. Plus all the people who buy one to list it and make a fast profit. Easy way to fix that is say its not a LE. Keep models active until interest dies then discontinue. Dont encourage feverish activity around perceived low runs its not like Halios sees any of the profit from the overblown prices going on in 2nd hand market.
> 
> Keep making watches that are in demand, produce a quality product for good value. Innovate on design and release new watches.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

You can do what you like if you own a business. But dont then say to your customers that it was an unpleasant experience. They are engaging with you on your own terms through the mechanism of purchase that you create.

If its a problem on the supplier and manufacturer side surely once all.of the issues have been resolved and long hours spent fixing QC issues etc then those are sunk costs and future production is smoother and more efficient.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

You can do what you like if you own a business I guess. You set the terms of service and decide how customers engage with you. Any unpleasant experience is down to those decisions. Buyers are engaging with you on your own terms through the mechanism of purchase that you create.

This reminds me of Jorg Schauer saying that the Stowa Flieger Original was too stressful and was a bad experience. This is because they had a movement modifier who died and that Schauer hand finished the case of each one himself, causing delays on order deliveries. How do you fix these issues? Find another source of movment ( as Steinhart, Tourby, Laco and Zeno source them) and simplify manufacture process and price at point that makes it viable.

Im not trying to fix the world here, its just that some of these micros and boutique brands have people falling over themselves to pay money for some models. This is a good problem.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

shadash said:


> I don't disagree with you. But he is continuing to produce watches. My point is I think he'd be as successful, if not more so, continuing to do the Seaforth once in a while. Obviously its not my business, and its not my money on the line, which is why I said I don't understand, not that he's wrong. Since the Fairwind hasn't been released yet, it's hard to say for sure, but it looks like the Seaforth is going to be a bigger hit than the Fairwind (although I'm sure he'll sell all he can make). Perhaps he'll see a reason to return to the Seaforth in the future.


One benefit to such limited-numbers, finite production, is that it keeps up a healthy resale/used market, and prevents the watches from dropping in value too far. Imo, he is doing these limitations in large part to maintain a high Halios brand value.

You see the opposite on the NTH Subs. Sure, they seem to sell out. But they don't hold their value when sold second-hand, and they don't sell quickly either. There, imo, overproduction and over-availability of new and continuous models is hurting the brand itself, and the existing owners of these watches.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

boemher said:


> You can do what you like if you own a business.* But dont then say to your customers that it was an unpleasant experience.*


I'm not sure he ever said it was an unpleasant experience, though if he did I'm not sure that would bother me assuming he was being honest about how he felt. Did he say that? Or maybe you or someone else? To be as accurate as I can recollect, prior to the third run of the Seaforth he mentioned that he was apprehensive about a unlimited pre-order for the watch. At least one reason he cited was that he did not feel entirely comfortable holding on to people's money for such a long period of time. There were likely other reasons as well but that is the one I remember. If the statement was from an IG post than I'm sure it could be found with some work. But it may have been on his site in which case I'm sure it's no longer up. He ended up following through with the pre-order despite his earlier reservations, To my knowledge, he never complained about the process during or after the pre-order.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Did I get another Seaforth? 










Nope. 

Just borrowing Mr B Sr's series one fixie. 



















Does sort of make me want a series 3 grey sunburst fixie though...


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190828/5606f97b87773904c295859f0c83d102.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Did I get another Seaforth?
> 
> ...


Would fill that Rhodium-type dial GADA niche in a collection...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanBYU (Feb 27, 2018)

boemher said:


> Surely the unpleasant experience mentioned during the 2nd and 3rd production runs is a result of the unusual method in which he releases his watches. Plus all the people who buy one to list it and make a fast profit. Easy way to fix that is say its not a LE. Keep models active until interest dies then discontinue. Dont encourage feverish activity around perceived low runs its not like Halios sees any of the profit from the overblown prices going on in 2nd hand market.
> 
> Keep making watches that are in demand, produce a quality product for good value. Innovate on design and release new watches.


I personally think Jason is a creator by soul. He wants to drive his products and creation to the next level. If he is satisfied with the SF and stops there, then we'd be living in a very unexciting period for this blossom of microbrands. We never know if his other models will be able to match the SF in terms of popularity but he stops trying then we will never see the possibility.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> Would fill that Rhodium-type dial GADA niche in a collection...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Totally.

I love the blue highlights too on it.

Though I hear they are hard to get


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

yinzburgher said:


> I'm not sure he ever said it was an unpleasant experience, though if he did I'm not sure that would bother me assuming he was being honest about how he felt. Did he say that? Or maybe you or someone else? To be as accurate as I can recollect, prior to the third run of the Seaforth he mentioned that he was apprehensive about a unlimited pre-order for the watch. At least one reason he cited was that he did not feel entirely comfortable holding on to people's money for such a long period of time. There were likely other reasons as well but that is the one I remember. If the statement was from an IG post than I'm sure it could be found with some work. But it may have been on his site in which case I'm sure it's no longer up. He ended up following through with the pre-order despite his earlier reservations, To my knowledge, he never complained about the process during or after the pre-order.


Re the suggestion it was an unoleasant experience - I read it in passing on this thread and assumed that it may have been in reference to comment he made to the community.
I agree pre orders suck as a method of funding stock. However Halios have now built up a reputation as a reputable purveyor of good value watches which buys some trust.


----------



## DanBYU (Feb 27, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Totally.
> 
> I love the blue highlights too on it.
> 
> Though I hear they are hard to get


My wife (as a non WIS) said the more she looks at this watch's dial, the SF, the more she sees hints and shadows of the 62mas. I have to say I agree.


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

DanBYU said:


> My wife (as a non WIS) said the more she looks at this watch's dial, the SF, the more she sees hints and shadows of the 62mas. I have to say I agree.


I have to agree as well.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

IG Update


----------



## mjd126 (Jan 6, 2019)

Looks like a late Q4 for the Fairwind / Universa .......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tweaked2 (Nov 23, 2018)

Beautiful watch!



boatswain said:


> Did I get another Seaforth?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

tweaked2 said:


> Beautiful watch!


Thanks!

Just on loan briefly from my father it's his favourite watch.

I have the matching dive bezel version. It's a special and intentional connection for us.



















Mr Boatswain Sr. Has his fingers crossed for the Seaforth Bronze. No luck yet...maybe in the next draw. I imagine though it's a tiny handful of slots for a large list so chances are probably slim.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

X2-Elijah said:


> One benefit to such limited-numbers, finite production, is that it keeps up a healthy resale/used market, and prevents the watches from dropping in value too far. Imo, he is doing these limitations in large part to maintain a high Halios brand value.
> 
> You see the opposite on the NTH Subs. Sure, they seem to sell out. But they don't hold their value when sold second-hand, and they don't sell quickly either. There, imo, overproduction and over-availability of new and continuous models is hurting the brand itself, and the existing owners of these watches.


I think a msrp of $500 would be fair for the nth and yes amount produced does impact resale. It's also cache halios has a lot of it.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Love wearing my seaforth on a sunny day









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

Halios SF GMT


----------



## mjd126 (Jan 6, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tweaked2 (Nov 23, 2018)

Got an orange one with sapphire bezel inbound. I can't wait to get it! Hope it's a keeper!


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

tweaked2 said:


> Got an orange one with sapphire bezel inbound. I can't wait to get it! Hope it's a keeper!


I saw that one go up, glad someone jumped on it! There was a gen 1 Black dial (with steel hands/indices) I missed a week or so ago. Seemed like that one moved pretty fast as well.


----------



## DanBYU (Feb 27, 2018)

Would the SF in stianless steel come back again for pre-order? thoughts?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

smkader said:


> I saw that one go up, glad someone jumped on it! There was a gen 1 Black dial (with steel hands/indices) I missed a week or so ago. Seemed like that one moved pretty fast as well.


Awesome.

Those are pretty rare. We hardly even see any in this thread.

It was my first choice from series 1.


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

smkader said:


> I saw that one go up, glad someone jumped on it! There was a gen 1 Black dial (with steel hands/indices) I missed a week or so ago. Seemed like that one moved pretty fast as well.


My seaforth journey has now gone in a full circle - I've had a pastel blue dive bezel (gen 3) and a gen 1 sapphire/ black dial, and I sold both for an Oris 65. Regretting my choice, I've finally been able to buy back the two seaforth's that I want - the gen 1 sapphire/ black dial [the one that was up on here a couple of days ago] and a pastel blue 12hr off of ebay. Truly unbelievable that I've been able to get both models that I wanted back. If I've learned anything, it's that the seaforth(s) are keepers in my collection!

Only problem now is that the gen 1 is stuck in USA customs (ugh) - sure hope everything works out.


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

Sitting in the bathroom, I look up and see this... so close...


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

lehippi said:


> My seaforth journey has now gone in a full circle - I've had a pastel blue dive bezel (gen 3) and a gen 1 sapphire/ black dial, and I sold both for an Oris 65. Regretting my choice, I've finally been able to buy back the two seaforth's that I want - the gen 1 sapphire/ black dial [the one that was up on here a couple of days ago] and a pastel blue 12hr off of ebay. Truly unbelievable that I've been able to get both models that I wanted back. If I've learned anything, it's that the seaforth(s) are keepers in my collection!
> 
> Only problem now is that the gen 1 is stuck in USA customs (ugh) - sure hope everything works out.


That's amazing. I also sold my Seaforths (gen 3 Abyss/sapphire, and a Roldorf edition) and got a 65. Selling the 65 next week looking for a gen 1 black/sapphire. I picked up a Baltic Aquascaphe to fit the role (Black/silver). Hopefully it scratches the itch!


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

To anyone out there searching for some rare seaforths - there's a gen 1 sunburst blue 12hr on chrono24, for a very reasonable price imo. (I'm not the seller).


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

lehippi said:


> To anyone out there searching for some rare seaforths - there's a gen 1 sunburst blue 12hr on chrono24, for a very reasonable price imo. (I'm not the seller).


Nice! If I wasn't already excessively flush in Seaforths I'd be all over that sunburst blue, aka the boatswain dial 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Say what?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

lehippi said:


> My seaforth journey has now gone in a full circle - I've had a pastel blue dive bezel (gen 3) and a gen 1 sapphire/ black dial, and I sold both for an Oris 65. Regretting my choice, I've finally been able to buy back the two seaforth's that I want - the gen 1 sapphire/ black dial [the one that was up on here a couple of days ago] and a pastel blue 12hr off of ebay. Truly unbelievable that I've been able to get both models that I wanted back. If I've learned anything, it's that the seaforth(s) are keepers in my collection!
> 
> Only problem now is that the gen 1 is stuck in USA customs (ugh) - sure hope everything works out.


Right on!

Can't wait to see them


----------



## DanBYU (Feb 27, 2018)

smkader said:


> That's amazing. I also sold my Seaforths (gen 3 Abyss/sapphire, and a Roldorf edition) and got a 65. Selling the 65 next week looking for a gen 1 black/sapphire. I picked up a Baltic Aquascaphe to fit the role (Black/silver). Hopefully it scratches the itch!


How does the Baltic compare to the SF? very interested in finding out. Thanks!


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

DanBYU said:


> How does the Baltic compare to the SF? very interested in finding out. Thanks!


It should be in this week! I'll let you know


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I hadn't tried this combo before. I was in an Explorer I-type mood, albeit with an overall sportier look.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

smkader said:


> That's amazing. I also sold my Seaforths (gen 3 Abyss/sapphire, and a Roldorf edition) and got a 65. Selling the 65 next week looking for a gen 1 black/sapphire. I picked up a Baltic Aquascaphe to fit the role (Black/silver). Hopefully it scratches the itch!


Gen 1 black/sapphire is a good combo


----------



## Fokstom (May 22, 2017)

Out in nature


----------



## tweaked2 (Nov 23, 2018)

Now I understand what all the hype is about. I love this watch!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sunburst blue today


----------



## DanBYU (Feb 27, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Sunburst blue today


It's amazing how that sunburst dark blue dial play in the light. Certain angle it looks like dark grey/black but under the sun you really see the blue "sunray" Beatiful! Jason is a true master at work, and you sir shoots wonderful photos that do the SF justice


----------



## DanBYU (Feb 27, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Sunburst blue today


It's amazing how that sunburst dark blue dial play in the light. Certain angle it looks like dark grey/black but under the sun you really see the blue "sunray" Beatiful! Jason is a true master at work, and you sir shoots wonderful photos that do the SF justice


----------



## M6TT F (Aug 7, 2018)

Received my new strap, ahead of my Seaforth bronze grey fume arrival!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Here's my sunburst blue seaforth catching the light. I agree it can look quite plain and then boom!









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

tweaked2 said:


> Now I understand what all the hype is about. I love this watch!
> 
> View attachment 14454139


I was looking for a funky seaforth earlier this year but went for the bahama yellow as this came up first on secondhand market. Good choice though!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Just joined this feed after downloading tapatalk. Here are my 2 seaforths bought earlier this year. Gen 1 sunburst blue and Gen 2 bahama yellow.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

Onedaydyl said:


> Just joined this feed after downloading tapatalk. Here are my 2 seaforths bought earlier this year. Gen 1 sunburst blue and Gen 2 bahama yellow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm still debating on hunting for a bahama yellow seaforth. As that shade of yellow is my favorite color, I'd love to own one. Maybe if Jason releases the fairwind in bahama yellow... :think:


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

lehippi said:


> I'm still debating on hunting for a bahama yellow seaforth. As that shade of yellow is my favorite color, I'd love to own one. Maybe if Jason releases the fairwind in bahama yellow... :think:


It's a great shade. My favourite too. However they are hard to find - this took me 4 months to locate using Ebay, watch patrol, etc. and I haven't seen one since I bought this 5 months ago. They were only released in series 2 as well, so more limited than say the pastel blue which made all 3 series (I think). If I come across another I will let you know. Good luck!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## tweaked2 (Nov 23, 2018)

Of all the orange dialed watches I've seen the Halios was the nicest by far. I'm definitely a fan!



Onedaydyl said:


> I was looking for a funky seaforth earlier this year but went for the bahama yellow as this came up first on secondhand market. Good choice though!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Was the sapphire bezel always black? (Also on a blue dial seaforth?) hard to tell from pictures. 

Curious if there is a list of all colours and options for all three runs somewhere as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

glengoyne17 said:


> Was the sapphire bezel always black? (Also on a blue dial seaforth?) hard to tell from pictures.
> 
> Curious if there is a list of all colours and options for all three runs somewhere as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The sapphire has varied.

On series 1 it was black to match the two black dial variants that came with it, gilt and SS

On series 2 there was a blue sapphire to match the abyss blue dial, and black sapphire for the nimbus grey, pastel blue and Bahamas yellow dials

On series 3 you had again the blue sapphire for the abyss blue dial, matching grey sapphire for the sunburst grey, black sapphire for the pastel blue and signal orange dials.

I think that's right


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## tweaked2 (Nov 23, 2018)

So if I'm reading correctly, Signal Orange only was an option for Series III?

Thanks!

David



boatswain said:


> The sapphire has varied.
> 
> On series 1 it was black to match the two black dial variants that came with it, gilt and SS
> 
> ...


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

tweaked2 said:


> So if I'm reading correctly, Signal Orange only was an option for Series III?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> David


Correct

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tweaked2 (Nov 23, 2018)

Does anyone know how many Orange with Sapphire Bezel were made? I've tried to contact Jason without any success.



ck2k01 said:


> Correct
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

tweaked2 said:


> Does anyone know how many Orange with Sapphire Bezel were made? I've tried to contact Jason without any success.


Doubt it.

I think Jason has historically been somewhat tight lipped re: the specifics of production #s.

(I know other brands are more open re: this.)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

lehippi said:


> I'm still debating on hunting for a bahama yellow seaforth. As that shade of yellow is my favorite color, I'd love to own one. Maybe if Jason releases the fairwind in bahama yellow... :think:


Jason mentioned on Instagram that series II might include Bahama yellow. That's what I'm hoping for as I've pretty much given up the hunt for the Seaforth in that color. Plus the Fairwind will have a 12-hour sapphire bezel.


----------



## tweaked2 (Nov 23, 2018)

What's the big secret? I'd like to know how limited my Orange with sapphire bezel is. Did he make 10 or 100?



ck2k01 said:


> Doubt it.
> 
> I think Jason has historically been somewhat tight lipped re: the specifics of production #s.
> 
> ...


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

tweaked2 said:


> What's the big secret? I'd like to know how limited my Orange with sapphire bezel is. Did he make 10 or 100?


Some are more private re: obvious company profitability valuation? Dunno 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

ck2k01 said:


> Some are more private re: obvious company profitability valuation? Dunno
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Also Jason is a one man band. He does everything. Providing release stats is probably not a priority. However I would suggest about 2000 gen 3 watches were released so looking at all the different specs, I suspect no more than 10% were in signal orange. I think the more standard colours like sunburst grey and abyss blue would have been a greater proportion. Just my thoughts - no factual basis though.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## DanBYU (Feb 27, 2018)

tweaked2 said:


> What's the big secret? I'd like to know how limited my Orange with sapphire bezel is. Did he make 10 or 100?


What is this insatiable need to peek into this private information? It's like Rolex won't tell you how many Subs they sold last year.

I know some customers think because they are paying so they have the right to know. Long as it is not a limited edition, sellers have zero reason/responsibility to reveal such information.

Bottom line, if you don't like it, don't have to buy it. Can always vote with your wallet


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

tweaked2 said:


> What's the big secret? I'd like to know how limited my Orange with sapphire bezel is. Did he make 10 or 100?


Pure speculation: he might have made less orange dials as he probably wasn't sure what sort of demand there would be for the orange dials. He probably made more pastels due to the strong demand history for pastel blue seaforths. At the end of the day, it seems that most people who purchased the orange dial seaforth have been happy customers and have kept their seaforths - as there have not been a lot of orange seaforths for sale on the secondary market.

Not counting the Roldorf editions - it seems the most common dial color seaforths available on watchrecon seem to be: pastel blue, abyss blue, and sunburst grey. But then again the pastel was available for all 3 gens, and the abyss blue was available for 2 gens, so the data makes sense.


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

boatswain said:


> The sapphire has varied.
> 
> On series 1 it was black to match the two black dial variants that came with it, gilt and SS
> 
> ...


Thanks that is really appreciated and detailed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

One reason I plan to keep my series one sunburst blue is I reckon it's one of the smaller runs. Wearing it today as I sip some coffee and cruise WUS


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

I agree. I've grown to love my sunburst blue too. I was bought a ginault bracelet recently and it looks very stylish. Here's a photo.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

Having eyed the various Seaforth releases and the Tropik B before that, I finally pulled the trigger on my favorite Seaforth variant.

So far, I love it. It fits my 6-7/8" wrist perfectly. I'm still undecided what strap/bracelet to go with. I briefly had it on my Sinn 556 leather band, but it's still too warm for that.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

There is a gorgeous abyss blue with sapphire on eBay from the UK. Has been relisted already once at least, not from anyone here by any chance?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

glengoyne17 said:


> There is a gorgeous abyss blue with sapphire on eBay from the UK. Has been relisted already once at least, not from anyone here by any chance?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's been relisted twice now. Started at £600 but now £550. Here in the UK the pastel blue version seem to sell the best, possibly because it's more common and more different from other watches out there. I have a sunburst blue already so not one for me.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## DanBYU (Feb 27, 2018)

Onedaydyl said:


> It's been relisted twice now. Started at £600 but now £550. Here in the UK the pastel blue version seem to sell the best, possibly because it's more common and more different from other watches out there. I have a sunburst blue already so not one for me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I don't think it's by someone here, if so would most likely list it here on WUS as well.


----------



## tweaked2 (Nov 23, 2018)

Where are people sourcing these Ginault bracelets?

Thanks!



Onedaydyl said:


> I agree. I've grown to love my sunburst blue too. I was bought a ginault bracelet recently and it looks very stylish. Here's a photo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tweaked2 (Nov 23, 2018)

Thanks for the insight.



Onedaydyl said:


> Also Jason is a one man band. He does everything. Providing release stats is probably not a priority. However I would suggest about 2000 gen 3 watches were released so looking at all the different specs, I suspect no more than 10% were in signal orange. I think the more standard colours like sunburst grey and abyss blue would have been a greater proportion. Just my thoughts - no factual basis though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

tweaked2 said:


> Where are people sourcing these Ginault bracelets?
> 
> Thanks!


Straight from the Ginault website - https://ginault.com/shop/ginault-94530g-bracelet/

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## mjd126 (Jan 6, 2019)

Anyone know if Halios will start selling replacement straps ? I love the nylon mine came with but it’s getting kinda worn. Or a nice alternative....the blue is fantastic.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

mjd126 said:


> Anyone know if Halios will start selling replacement straps ? I love the nylon mine came with but it's getting kinda worn. Or a nice alternative....the blue is fantastic.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To keep up to date with halios, their Instagram account is the best source. I haven't seen anything regarding straps bit I guess Jason is preoccupied with the seaforth bronze and other 2 new releases to consider straps. I'm getting into single pass nato straps at the moment. Some good ones on Ebay in seatbelt material to think about! 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## mjd126 (Jan 6, 2019)

Thanks I’ll definitely keep an eye out and look on eBay for something interesting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tweaked2 (Nov 23, 2018)

Thanks for the link!



Onedaydyl said:


> Straight from the Ginault website - https://ginault.com/shop/ginault-94530g-bracelet/
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

Young GMT moon


----------



## mjd126 (Jan 6, 2019)

VladimirG said:


> Young GMT moon
> 
> View attachment 14463545


Looking sweet I was pretty bummed I missed out on the GMT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tweaked2 (Nov 23, 2018)

That's really a great photo! I've got to try one like that sometime - half lume, half light.



VladimirG said:


> Young GMT moon
> 
> View attachment 14463545


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

tweaked2 said:


> That's really a great photo! I've got to try one like that sometime - half lume, half light.


Thank you Mr. tweaked2


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

mjd126 said:


> Looking sweet I was pretty bummed I missed out on the GMT
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You don't see many GMT versions coming on to the secondhand market either.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jsebbens (Jun 6, 2019)

Happy Friday everyone! I have a couple of questions for my Seaforth brethren. 

1) Has anybody handled both the abyss blue and the Gen1 sunburst blue? Are the dials different enough to have in the same collection? 

2) Has anybody handled different generations of the pastel blue? Does the shade of blue vary depending on which generation you get or is it the same for all 3?
I know he switched the lume, so I was curious if maybe he also "perfected" the pastel dial as the different generations came out or if they all look the same.

Thanks in advance for the help and have a great weekend!


----------



## mjd126 (Jan 6, 2019)

jsebbens said:


> Happy Friday everyone! I have a couple of questions for my Seaforth brethren.
> 
> 1) Has anybody handled both the abyss blue and the Gen1 sunburst blue? Are the dials different enough to have in the same collection?
> 
> ...


I can't really comment on the abyss blue but I have a SF Series 3 in pastel blue and it was identical in shade to the Gen 1 that I saw on wrist watch event

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

jsebbens said:


> Happy Friday everyone! I have a couple of questions for my Seaforth brethren.
> 
> 1) Has anybody handled both the abyss blue and the Gen1 sunburst blue? Are the dials different enough to have in the same collection?
> 
> ...


Boatswain can answer numero uno.

As for question dos, I think someone compared generational dials/bezels a ways back in this thread somewhere (e.g., different lume, slight font differences on the bezel), but I don't think anyone has checked the precise sameness among the three pastel runs.

You could ask Jason but it's a crapshoot whether he'd respond at all or in a timely fashion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

jsebbens said:


> Happy Friday everyone! I have a couple of questions for my Seaforth brethren.
> 
> 1) Has anybody handled both the abyss blue and the Gen1 sunburst blue? Are the dials different enough to have in the same collection?
> 
> ...


Hi. I have a sunburst blue version bought second hand a few months ago. I already owned a bahama yellow version and wanted a more "standard" dial (less out there if you see what I mean). I looked at the abyss blue and believe this is a darker blue than the sunburst blue version I own. I'm in the UK so not as many come up here as they do is US/Canada. I think a great combination is the safer colours such as grey, blacks and dark blues and then go for a funkier options such as pastel blue, bahama yellow or signal orange. Mine look completely different watches even though they are both fixed bezels. Just my opinion though!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

jsebbens said:


> Happy Friday everyone! I have a couple of questions for my Seaforth brethren.
> 
> 1) Has anybody handled both the abyss blue and the Gen1 sunburst blue? Are the dials different enough to have in the same collection?
> 
> ...


Regarding the pastel, I haven't handled a gen 1/2 in person, but I have had a gen 3 pastel. Because of the C3 lume (green) on the gen 1/2, the shade of pastel seems to come off as warmer/more saturated. I was dissapointed when I got my gen 3, because the BGW9 white/blue lume makes the pastel seem less saturated and paler in color (at least in pictures). Hope this helps!


----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

I've had on it on the wrist now for a week. Still haven't found the perfect strap yet. I put it on my Sinn leather strap this morning, I think I'm close.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Abyss blue gen 2 is different from the sunburst blue of gen 1. Abyss blue is more blueberry/blackberry, very dark blue, whereas the sunburst blue was clearly and easily blue. The two can fit in the same collection, like Boatswain's!


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Boatswain.....where are you?? This is clearly a call for you to post some more pics....please 🙂


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jsebbens said:


> Happy Friday everyone! I have a couple of questions for my Seaforth brethren.
> 
> 1) Has anybody handled both the abyss blue and the Gen1 sunburst blue? Are the dials different enough to have in the same collection?
> 
> ...


I indeed have both the series one sunburst blue and series 2 abyss blue as pointed out by my esteemed colleagues 










I find them quite different to be honest. In fact when I got the abyss I planned to sell the sunburst blue most likely or whichever I didn't prefer. But I found them to both feel surprisingly different and made some other cuts to keep both. I think the fact that my two have different bezels helps a lot as well and makes them feel more distinct.










Both dials are distinctly on the cooler greener side of the blue spectrum. The sunburst is very active and in low light will have a gorgeous fanning that I love and in direct light a sharper electric blue highlight over a darker muddier background.




























As for the abyss. It is dark and rich and consistent. Which I appreciate. It also has a warm tone especially in direct light and I find pictures make it look far more black than in real life. I can always tell it is blue.





































I really like having both and enjoy wearing them both. I find the abyss more dressy and the sunburst more sporty. But both very versatile.

So I was pleasantly surprised that they both felt complimentary. Whether it works for you the same or not I can't promise but they are both great and if it doesn't work out chances are you wouldn't lose money 

Sorry for the stock photos I had no new ones on hand but I can get more comparisons later if you like. I didn't have any flashing the blue sunburst in bright light as I prefer the subtle diffused look.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Dshirts74 said:


> Boatswain.....where are you?? This is clearly a call for you to post some more pics....please












While IWC may unofficially have John Mayor, Halios has boatswain 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> While IWC may unofficially have John Mayor, Halios has boatswain
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk















To be fair though, the watch is doing most of the work and there are lots of supremely talented folks that have contributed to this thread and elsewhere with inspirational Seaforth photos.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190914/5e8cb74449341c7082f76cbb1bd5d45d.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> To be fair though, the watch is doing most of the work and there are lots of supremely talented folks that have contributed to this thread and elsewhere with inspirational Seaforth photos.


Fair.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tweaked2 (Nov 23, 2018)

So is the Sunburst blue only offered on Gen I watches? Thanks!



boatswain said:


> I indeed have both the series one sunburst blue and series 2 abyss blue as pointed out by my esteemed colleagues
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

tweaked2 said:


> So is the Sunburst blue only offered on Gen I watches? Thanks!


Correct. Miyota movement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tweaked2 (Nov 23, 2018)

Thanks! I'm on the hunt for one now preferably with a Sapphire Bezel.



ck2k01 said:


> Correct. Miyota movement.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

tweaked2 said:


> Thanks! I'm on the hunt for one now preferably with a Sapphire Bezel.


Unfortunately the sunburst gen 1 wasn't offered with sapphire, only steel or fixed. You'd have to go for the abyss gen 2/3. Someone here posted about a sunburst on Chrono24 a few days ago, you might check that out. Good luck!


----------



## tweaked2 (Nov 23, 2018)

Just found it - may make an offer on it. Thanks for the link! - oh...nasty scratch on Bezel.



shadash said:


> Unfortunately the sunburst gen 1 wasn't offered with sapphire, only steel or fixed. You'd have to go for the abyss gen 2/3. Someone here posted about a sunburst on Chrono24 a few days ago, you might check that out. Good luck!


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

1000 pages means a hearty congratulations to Halios for making an awesome watch.


----------



## Sdengr (Sep 17, 2016)

If we're celebrating 1000 pages and (soon to be) posts of this great series, I'm all in. I've been a big fan since the start of Gen I and I think they look amazing. What a piece!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Where I stand 1000 pages in:



















The only watch of which I have three.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> Where I stand 1000 pages in:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a sweet trio!




I'm not sure I realized you had all of those.

Very nice my friend


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> That's a sweet trio!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!

I go through phases where I won't wear one of the them very much.

Oftentimes it's the Roldorf, but lately it's been the Sunburst Gray (my first Seaforth actually, a mid-gen III preorder switch from a Team Pastel). I wear the Abyss Blue GMT the most.

Every time I have a thought about letting one of them go, it quickly passes, as different Seaforth combinations can be quite distinct from one another, and each of mine brings something different and interesting to me eye.

If anything, I have just as frequent and fleeting thoughts about picking up a fourth: but I've already got the two dial colors I'd want with a sapphire bezel, and while I love the Sunburst Blue, I've already got the dive bezel covered. I considered a bronze but was glad to not have been chosen for one so that I didn't actually have to decide.

I'm still on the fence with the Fairwind and Universa-interested but not sure with what I'd make room.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Is it still difficult to get these watches ?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I think I need one.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Maybe not.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Don’t I win one now ?

YAY!!!


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

tweaked2 said:


> Just found it - may make an offer on it. Thanks for the link! - oh...nasty scratch on Bezel.


I also noticed that it's on a non-halios strap - so where are the original straps, and no warranty card or the superb nanuk presentation box! This might not be important to you but it shows Halios's loving commitment to these watches.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

ck2k01 said:


> Correct. Miyota movement.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it will be interesting to see if the Gen 1 sunburst blue is the same shade as the new bronze edition released soon.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

tweaked2 said:


> So is the Sunburst blue only offered on Gen I watches? Thanks!


Following from your comment about the sunlight working the dial - was sat at my desk when the sun created an arc on the dial. Took a quick photo on the phone (not the best) but thought I would share. The height of the crystal on the fixed version helps too.








Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

tweaked2 said:


> Just found it - may make an offer on it. Thanks for the link! - oh...nasty scratch on Bezel.


And here's another shot showing the sun fanning on the dial (the jumper might need to go!)









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Final post for now. What do you think if the crescent shadow captured in this photo? Again the height of the crystal dome must help. 









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tweaked2 (Nov 23, 2018)

I'm more concerned with the scratch on the bezel and that the owner says it's light and can be buffed out. If it can be buffed out why not do it and then take photos and ask for more?



Onedaydyl said:


> I also noticed that it's on a non-halios strap - so where are the original straps, and no warranty card or the superb nanuk presentation box! This might not be important to you but it shows Halios's loving commitment to these watches.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## tweaked2 (Nov 23, 2018)

Loving my Signal Orange Seaforth!


----------



## tweaked2 (Nov 23, 2018)

Can anyone tell me why some photos load sideways even though on the PC they're oriented correctly? I rotate them right on the PC and they load to the right. Weird!


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

Most likely the rotation you applied was just setting a value in the EXIF data rather than rewriting the whole file and when that gets stripped (probably as part of the upload) it goes back to default.

https://www.howtogeek.com/254830/why-your-photos-dont-always-appear-correctly-rotated/

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

tweaked2 said:


> Loving my Signal Orange Seaforth!
> View attachment 14474929
> View attachment 14474935


It's a real looker. When I was searching for my Bahama yellow, this was a close second option. I notice that there is a signal orange seaforth on chrono24 which has a pvd or dlc coating. I've never seen this on a seaforth before. Would this have been done at manufacture or subsequently by a third party?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## tweaked2 (Nov 23, 2018)

Looks like it was done at the manufacturer. I wanted a Sapphire bezel so I ended up waiting about 2 months for this one to come up. I'd like a Gen 1 like listed on Chrono 24 with the Blue Sunburst dial and bezel but that has a big scratch on it. I'm not convinced it's repairable. I don't expect perfection but I don't like that scratch.



Onedaydyl said:


> It's a real looker. When I was searching for my Bahama yellow, this was a close second option. I notice that there is a signal orange seaforth on chrono24 which has a pvd or dlc coating. I've never seen this on a seaforth before. Would this have been done at manufacture or subsequently by a third party?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

tweaked2 said:


> Looks like it was done at the manufacturer. I wanted a Sapphire bezel so I ended up waiting about 2 months for this one to come up. I'd like a Gen 1 like listed on Chrono 24 with the Blue Sunburst dial and bezel but that has a big scratch on it. I'm not convinced it's repairable. I don't expect perfection but I don't like that scratch.


It's a real shame about the scratch. However if you bought it, all you would end up seeing is the scratch everytime you looked at the watch. I don't know how easy it would be to get a new bezel from halios and then get a watchmaker to put it on? I still think its over priced- I only paid uk £500 a few months ago with no marks and all the straps, warranty card abs nanuk box. However the sunburst blue versions don't come up that often as so few Gen 1 models were issued. Good luck.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealTC (Jun 24, 2019)

Onedaydyl said:


> And here's another shot showing the sun fanning on the dial (the jumper might need to go!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow that sundial is superb!


----------



## jsebbens (Jun 6, 2019)

mjd126 said:


> I can't really comment on the abyss blue but I have a SF Series 3 in pastel blue and it was identical in shade to the Gen 1 that I saw on wrist watch event
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perfect - that's exactly what I wanted to hear! Thanks for the help!


----------



## jsebbens (Jun 6, 2019)

Hi Everybody,

I was the one who posted last week concerning the difference of the Abyss and Sunburst blue dials, as well as the difference in different Gens of the Pastel Blue.

I got a lot of help from the community but I don't want to flood the thread with messages of me thanking everyone. I'm sure there is a better way to go about this but I'm new to the forum so I just thought I would make a post thanking everyone for their input - I read all the messages and appreciate the help! Have a great week!


----------



## mjd126 (Jan 6, 2019)

All good that’s what the platform is meant for.
Happy to help.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FubarCle (Jun 17, 2019)

Love the Halios, I really. Eed a Seaforth in my life. 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## btcity380 (Sep 17, 2019)

been a fan of the Seiko 62mas, and while searching for pictures of that watch i stumbled upon this brand and must say, the SF looks very nice a new take on that design concept, loving it!


----------



## tweaked2 (Nov 23, 2018)

Great post and welcome to the forum. I'm grateful for it because I never knew there was a Gen I sunburst. Now I just have to find one. 



jsebbens said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> I was the one who posted last week concerning the difference of the Abyss and Sunburst blue dials, as well as the difference in different Gens of the Pastel Blue.
> 
> I got a lot of help from the community but I don't want to flood the thread with messages of me thanking everyone. I'm sure there is a better way to go about this but I'm new to the forum so I just thought I would make a post thanking everyone for their input - I read all the messages and appreciate the help! Have a great week!


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

Bahama, bahama


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

VladimirG said:


> Bahama, bahama
> 
> View attachment 14478611


no date option please Jason :-!


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

Pastel blue


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

Wrist shot of the day


----------



## tweaked2 (Nov 23, 2018)

This little $20 strap makes a nice contrast to this fine watch!


----------



## E90 Skye (Jan 3, 2019)

Lume for the heck of it. Happy Thursday!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

E90 Skye said:


> Lume for the heck of it. Happy Thursday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great shots! I can see why the sapphire bezel is so popular. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Any news on bronze seaforths since the last update email saying everything is on track and shipping expected at the end of sept? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Danny T said:


> Any news on bronze seaforths since the last update email saying everything is on track and shipping expected at the end of sept?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Curious as well, no updates on Instagram.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Danny T said:


> Any news on bronze seaforths since the last update email saying everything is on track and shipping expected at the end of sept?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you land a spot?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Series 2 abyss this afternoon. Paired with a trimmed PhenomeNATO


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

^ arguably still the best nato strap if aiming for low profile, especially if you snip and burn it to be single pass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> ^ arguably still the best nato strap if aiming for low profile, especially if you snip and burn it to be single pass.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed 

That was exactly what I was looking for and did


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Agreed
> 
> That was exactly what I was looking for and did
> 
> ...


#inspiration

#credit where it's due

#an oldie but goodie










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Did you land a spot?


Yes sir !! Bronze/Blue dial confirmed 

Super stoked for this one even more so than the SS. I already have the strap waiting for it lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Gotta say the sunburst grey and blue suede go quite well together 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

Trying the Seaforth on the blue and red Barton silicone today.


----------



## Sdengr (Sep 17, 2016)

Got up and saw the email from Jason in my inbox this morning regarding an update for the Bronze, I say the man can take all the time he needs and he's earned my trust. The watch will be on our wrists soon enough and I'm certain it will be as game changing as the rest have been. Have a bonus family pic to celebrate!


----------



## Daveouzz (May 20, 2019)

shadash said:


> View attachment 14499737
> 
> 
> Trying the Seaforth on the blue and red Barton silicone today.


Ugh I wannntt 🤤


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sdengr said:


> Got up and saw the email from Jason in my inbox this morning regarding an update for the Bronze, I say the man can take all the time he needs and he's earned my trust. The watch will be on our wrists soon enough and I'm certain it will be as game changing as the rest have been. Have a bonus family pic to celebrate!
> ]


Yep what timing lol. Saw the email also this am and also nice to read about the great and useful passport/watch pouch that's going to be shipped with the watch ! And 2 straps with bronze buckles 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdengr (Sep 17, 2016)

Danny T said:


> Yep what timing lol. Saw the email also this am and also nice to read about the great and useful passport/watch pouch that's going to be shipped with the watch ! And 2 straps with bronze buckles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a little curious about the two strap thing. I'm interpreting the email as we're getting two rubber straps, both with bronze buckles. I always liked the look of the leather straps the Bronze run has been showcased with, are we confirmed for not getting those? In no way am I complaining, just merely curious. At the end of the day I'll be happy with the final package regardless. On a side note: WOW does that new packaging look/sound good. It really sets it apart from the other runs...while I love my Nanuk Nano cases and even the leather pouches from Gen III, this Bronze run is really shaping up to be something that's in a league of its own.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looking very nice!

Congrats to everyone who has the bronze incoming. 

Was there any mention of delivery time?


----------



## Sdengr (Sep 17, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Looking very nice!
> 
> Congrats to everyone who has the bronze incoming.
> 
> Was there any mention of delivery time?


As per Jason via the email this morning:

"I'll cut to the chase, I'll just spit it out, I'll get to the point: we will not be able to complete production and begin shipping by the end of September.

I have had to break news of delays countless times before but it never gets any less stressful for everyone. I am very sorry for any inconvenience and disappointment this may cause! My guess is that we will need an additional 3 weeks at minimum, but please do not take this to mean that I will be ready to begin shipping in 3 weeks. I will send out another email update on October 14, unless I have progress to report before then."


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

That passport pouch looks super sweet though. Since I'm sitting this one out, don't suppose I can get it separately? Haha


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

Danny T said:


> Yep what timing lol. Saw the email also this am and also nice to read about the great and useful passport/watch pouch that's going to be shipped with the watch ! And 2 straps with bronze buckles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That green dial looks fantastic. Congratulations to the lucky winners.


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm waiting for the first person to do a 1 for 1 dial swap and put the triangle dial in a dive bezel model!


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

Finally after a month of waiting, my seaforths have arrived! Last week, I had a nightmare that the seaforths arrived all broken and battered, but thankfully, that was not the case. So far I've quickly swapped out the straps to the Halios rubber strap, and a moose & co premium slim nato (which I've trimmed). Loving the pair so far! I wonder if one will win out over the other, or if both will remain in my collection:think: I guess I'll have to wait and see how Jason incorporates the bahama yellow for ver 2 of the fairwind b-) Here are a couple of quick pics:


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

lehippi said:


> Finally after a month of waiting, my seaforths have arrived! Last week, I had a nightmare that the seaforths arrived all broken and battered, but thankfully, that was not the case. So far I've quickly swapped out the straps to the Halios rubber strap, and a moose & co premium slim nato (which I've trimmed). Loving the pair so far! I wonder if one will win out over the other, or if both will remain in my collection:think: I guess I'll have to wait and see how Jason incorporates the bahama yellow for ver 2 of the fairwind b-) Here are a couple of quick pics:
> View attachment 14504995
> 
> View attachment 14504997
> ...


The photos don't seem to have come through. Can you attach/send again? 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

Onedaydyl said:


> The photos don't seem to have come through. Can you attach/send again?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Weird, I can see them. I'll repost.


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

lehippi said:


> Finally after a month of waiting, my seaforths have arrived! Last week, I had a nightmare that the seaforths arrived all broken and battered, but thankfully, that was not the case. So far I've quickly swapped out the straps to the Halios rubber strap, and a moose & co premium slim nato (which I've trimmed). Loving the pair so far! I wonder if one will win out over the other, or if both will remain in my collection:think: I guess I'll have to wait and see how Jason incorporates the bahama yellow for ver 2 of the fairwind b-)


If the Abyss doesn't strike your fancy, let me know! I've been on the lookout since I stupidly sold mine to fund another purchase. The Tudor I bought in its place will never leave my collection, but I really miss my Seaforth


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Those looks excellent!

Great strap pairings too.

The original black on the new rubber is fabulous. Very strong and capable feel.

Congrats and enjoy


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

More wrist-shots coming up this weekend hopefully :-!


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Strange... To me, the 12 index looks spaced too far apart on the blue dial, but no problem on the black dial.


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

mconlonx said:


> Strange... To me, the 12 index looks spaced too far apart on the blue dial, but no problem on the black dial.


I've actually noticed the same thing, the previous gen 3 pastel I had also had the 12 index spaced rather wide apart. Maybe he changed the spacing a bit after gen 1? Or maybe it's just a manufacturing error. At least the indexes seem to be even and parallel, lol.


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

lehippi said:


> I've actually noticed the same thing, the previous gen 3 pastel I had also had the 12 index spaced rather wide apart. Maybe he changed the spacing a bit after gen 1? Or maybe it's just a manufacturing error. At least the indexes seem to be even and parallel, lol.


Or perhaps the spacing is just an optical illusion due to the color difference, who knows?

Edit: In person they look like they're the same distance apart. Just the photos I guess.


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Good looking pair. Great choices. Amazing how one watch can look so different. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

Visited the Lavaux Vineyards today.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks like a great day ⌚


----------



## lucidblvck (Feb 24, 2017)

Wish I purchased one of these during their pre-order ),:


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

Visited Yvoire, France today. Didn't take a lot of pics this time.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Shining beacon in a sea of bland.


----------



## TaTaToothy (Jan 29, 2016)

I just received an email from Jason indicating that the delay in production was the result of the fact that a "large percentage" of the sunburst dials on the Seaforth B had to be scrapped as not meeting standards. That being said, the first batch of watches (including my Fume Grey) will be shipping in the next 10-14 days. Anyone who has pre-ordered, check your email, as you may need to authorize the final payment.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Got my email to complete payment too..2 more weeks and I’ll receive my fume grey..hopefully!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Exciting guys!

Fume grey would have been my choice


----------



## kiwi.bloke (May 8, 2013)

EA-Sport said:


> Got my email to complete payment too..2 more weeks and I'll receive my fume grey..hopefully!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got an email as well - but can't seem to recall getting an order number. Where are they on the email, or is it a separate receipt email?


----------



## kiwi.bloke (May 8, 2013)

Got a reply - thanks all!


----------



## jimsauer (May 22, 2015)

kiwi.bloke said:


> Got an email as well - but can't seem to recall getting an order number. Where are they on the email, or is it a separate receipt email?


My original order number was in the confirmation subject line -- "Order #46xx confirmed" -- for the $300 deposit.

My new order number came the same way -- "Order #50xx confirmed" -- for the balance, plus $25 shipping to the US. The sender on both was "HALIOS Watches <[email protected]> via shopify.com".

Very excited for my green dial bronzo!

- jim


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

jimsauer said:


> My original order number was in the confirmation subject line -- "Order #46xx confirmed" -- for the $300 deposit.
> 
> My new order number came the same way -- "Order #50xx confirmed" -- for the balance, plus $25 shipping to the US. The sender on both was "HALIOS Watches <[email protected]> via shopify.com".
> 
> ...


I'm looking forward to seeing this color way 

What I would have been in for if successful in the lottery.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CLMacPherson (Aug 10, 2018)

Very jealous of the winners...the green dial bronze is gorgeous!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Muh favorite



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm in the first batch also (got the email and bal paid). Bronzo blue dial for me. Can't wait 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Danny T said:


> I'm in the first batch also (got the email and bal paid). Bronzo blue dial for me. Can't wait
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here's my sunburst blue SS version hitting the sun today. Hope you like yours when it arrives!









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdengr (Sep 17, 2016)

Fantastic news from Jason, and congrats to everyone in batch 1! Pics are definitely needed when these beauties find their way to their owners!


----------



## btcity380 (Sep 17, 2019)

ck2k01 said:


> Muh favorite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the simple and chic design concept. Quick question, do you have any problem reading/aligning the GMT hand (since it's short) to the markers?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

btcity380 said:


> Love the simple and chic design concept. Quick question, do you have any problem reading/aligning the GMT hand (since it's short) to the markers?


It's a goodie.

And nope, never had any problems quickly reading the second time zone at a glance.

I quite like the discreet/low-profile GMT nature of the stubby hand and dive bezel of this variant.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Series III DLC with pastel blue


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

yinzburgher said:


> Series III DLC with pastel blue
> 
> View attachment 14521275


Interesting. I've never seen the pastel blue in DLC before.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## btcity380 (Sep 17, 2019)

ck2k01 said:


> It's a goodie.
> 
> And nope, never had any problems quickly reading the second time zone at a glance.
> 
> ...


I never owned a GMT with short hand, but read about it in the past that some people didn't like it due to not being able to align it visually quick enough....but good to know that it totally seems like a personal preference/ability type of thing rather than a flawed design.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

btcity380 said:


> I never owned a GMT with short hand, but read about it in the past that some people didn't like it due to not being able to align it visually quick enough....but good to know that it totally seems like a personal preference/ability type of thing rather than a flawed design.


I suppose I should qualify "at a glance."

Reading the 24-hour track time zone always takes me a few extra seconds of mental focus.

So since I'm already looking for my GMT hand and then thinking through the 24-to-12 hour AM/PM translation, by that point I don't notice any difference in using my GMTs based on whether the arrow tip reaches out all the way or not.

I don't have a strong visual preference between the two. If I had to pick, I'd probably give the slight edge to a short GMT hand. For whereas a long GMT hand often makes logical sense (unless you have an inner 24-hour track like on a Sinn UTC model), sometimes I feel it clusters the look of the dial when the other hands are also on the longish side.

So yep, I think it's mostly a subjective preference thing, and one of the reasons Jason ended up going with it (in addition to the index clearance issue of the original long kinked one, he also ended up bonding with the idiosyncratic look of the stubby GMT hand). Though I appreciate the "logical" argument of matching the GMT hand length to the 24-hour track, be it an inner one (like a Sinn UTC) or outer one (like, say, a Zelos Horizons). The Steinhart Ocean 39 GMT Premium 500 interestingly kind of splits the difference with its arrow design.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Onedaydyl said:


> Interesting. I've never seen the pastel blue in DLC before.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Thanks, I'm pleased with this one and the fact that you don't see the combo too often probably plays some part in that. I saw one go for a great price on ebay recently which surprised me a bit. Just seeing your profile pic now makes me think the greatest combo that never happened might be the DLC with Bahama yellow. 😎


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

yinzburgher said:


> Thanks, I'm pleased with this one and the fact that you don't see the combo too often probably plays some part in that. I saw one go for a great price on ebay recently which surprised me a bit. Just seeing your profile pic now makes me think the greatest combo that never happened might be the DLC with Bahama yellow.


Black and yellow are a great combo. Personally I think to need to break the seaforth into two conventions. The everyday and the summer/splash of color(pastel, Bahama, signal). I am in love with sunburst grey and sapphire for best daily. And like you the yellow but with sapphire.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## adma (Mar 17, 2014)

Fresh off the presses! Case color is really stunning in bronze, brings out a ton of color depth in the dial. Total knock-out!


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

adma said:


> Fresh off the presses! Case color is really stunning in bronze, brings out a ton of color depth in the dial. Total knock-out!
> 
> View attachment 14526551


I am pretty jealous right now. That looks stunning. I really want to see what it looks like in a few months with some patina.


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

adma said:


> Fresh off the presses! Case color is really stunning in bronze, brings out a ton of color depth in the dial. Total knock-out!
> 
> View attachment 14526551
> 
> ...


Very nice. Some sunburst dial pics perhaps?


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

adma said:


> Fresh off the presses! Case color is really stunning in bronze, brings out a ton of color depth in the dial. Total knock-out!


Looks great! Which extra strap came with it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

deepfriedicecubes said:


> Very nice. Some sunburst dial pics perhaps?


It's fume dial not sunburst right?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

EA-Sport said:


> It's fume dial not sunburst right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Blue and Green are sunburst. I believe the grey is the only option with Fumé effect

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like and can afford".

Follow me on IG: @WatchExposure


----------



## adamdoubletee (Jul 22, 2018)

Looks like the blue dial. It also looks amazing. Can’t wait for mine 😀


----------



## TaTaToothy (Jan 29, 2016)

The bronze looks great! I got an email from DHL indicating that mine will be delivered tomorrow - looking forward to it!


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

TaTaToothy said:


> The bronze looks great! I got an email from DHL indicating that mine will be delivered tomorrow - looking forward to it!


Looking forward to more photos this week of the seaforth b! 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## tweaked2 (Nov 23, 2018)

I'm hoping someone will get a bronze and decide to sell their blue sunray Gen I.


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

My Seaforth B should ship any day now. I’ll post picks as soon as it’s in. The anticipation is killing me...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

BT1985 said:


> My Seaforth B should ship any day now. I'll post picks as soon as it's in. The anticipation is killing me...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's killing us too!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Waiting patiently for my blu-bronzo. So wearing this in the meantime to hold me over










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Excellent place holder D 

That SBG fixie is the model I would use to "complete" my Seaforth trinity.

Happy waiting.


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Excellent....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Got my dhl email too..I should receive it tomorrow!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Just seen the first bronze seaforth on ebay UK! Unbelievable!









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Excellent place holder D
> 
> That SBG fixie is the model I would use to "complete" my Seaforth trinity.
> 
> Happy waiting.


Thx my friend. I got my ship notice today and it arrives tomorrow 

The trilogy is almost complete 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Danny T said:


> Thx my friend. I got my ship notice today and it arrives tomorrow
> 
> The trilogy is almost complete
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome! 

What's the other one you have??


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Onedaydyl said:


> Just seen the first bronze seaforth on ebay UK! Unbelievable!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats fast, strange it is in UK as European deliveries haven't even started yet.

We haven't even seen that many pictures here yet so this is really fast. Does look great though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Awesome!
> 
> What's the other one you have??


These are my 2 seaforths. I had the intention of selling one when I got these 2 but changed my mind quick lol.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

glengoyne17 said:


> Thats fast, strange it is in UK as European deliveries haven't even started yet.
> 
> We haven't even seen that many pictures here yet so this is really fast. Does look great though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If he doesn't own it, I wonder where he got the photos from (cannot see anything from halios or forasec, their European distributor)? I hope the new release doesn't become the next blue alpinist where the flippers get involved. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Danny T said:


> These are my 2 seaforths. I had the intention of selling one when I got these 2 but changed my mind quick lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. I remember your pastel now 

Great pending trio.

I planned to sell one of mine when I ended with two, but nope couldn't do it. Something else had to go instead.


----------



## Landscape (May 4, 2019)

Onedaydyl said:


> If he doesn't own it, I wonder where he got the photos from (cannot see anything from halios or forasec, their European distributor)? I hope the new release doesn't become the next blue alpinist where the flippers get involved.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Agreed, though I'm hoping the lottery system that Jason used will help to reduce the amount of 'flippers'. I, for one, will be holding on to my green bronzo with no intention of flipping. It's currently on the FedEx truck for delivery - I'll share some photos tonight.


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

glengoyne17 said:


> Thats fast, strange it is in UK as European deliveries haven't even started yet.
> 
> We haven't even seen that many pictures here yet so this is really fast. Does look great though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you look at the tagged photos on Instagram it appears someone in Denmark also received one already with a personalized note, so maybe a few were sent by Jason himself?


----------



## TaTaToothy (Jan 29, 2016)

smkader said:


> If you look at the tagged photos on Instagram it appears someone in Denmark also received one already with a personalized note, so maybe a few were sent by Jason himself?


Mine came with a personal note from Jason.


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

This is what forasec mailed me: Shipping starts October 14th, watches now on their way from Canada to Europe (all together, forasec then ships individually once in Europe)

Maybe people have friends with US addresses and got on the US list?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Landscape said:


> Agreed, though I'm hoping the lottery system that Jason used will help to reduce the amount of 'flippers'. I, for one, will be holding on to my green bronzo with no intention of flipping. It's currently on the FedEx truck for delivery - I'll share some photos tonight.


Those pics are going to kill me (as one who gave up a spot, foolishly). But I still want to see them.  Congrats!!


----------



## TaTaToothy (Jan 29, 2016)

Here is mine! I like it but may end up selling it on, simply because I have burned through a lot on watches lately and want a budget for when I attend the Worn & Wound expo in NY in a few weeks!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

TaTaToothy said:


> Here is mine! I like it but may end up selling it on, simply because I have burned through a lot on watches lately and want a budget for when I attend the Worn & Wound expo in NY in a few weeks!


Looks excellent. What a great dial.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

TaTaToothy said:


> Here is mine! I like it but may end up selling it on, simply because I have burned through a lot on watches lately and want a budget for when I attend the Worn & Wound expo in NY in a few weeks!


Looks excellent. What a great dial.


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

TaTaToothy said:


> Here is mine! I like it but may end up selling it on, simply because I have burned through a lot on watches lately and want a budget for when I attend the Worn & Wound expo in NY in a few weeks!


I love the grey dial. I switched to it from blue. Should be here shortly....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kakefe (Feb 16, 2014)

TaTaToothy said:


> Here is mine! I like it but may end up selling it on, simply because I have burned through a lot on watches lately and want a budget for when I attend the Worn & Wound expo in NY in a few weeks!


 Congrats!! 
What about the content of the box you received ? straps ?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Twehttam said:


> Those pics are going to kill me (as one who gave up a spot, foolishly). But I still want to see them.  Congrats!!


+1
I already own two Seaforths and thought three would be ridiculous, but I'm sure to regret it.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TaTaToothy (Jan 29, 2016)

It came on a rubber strap and cane with an extra, charcoal leather strap. Both have bronze buckles. The whole thing was in a gray leather case. Pics attached (assuming I get this right).



kakefe said:


> TaTaToothy said:
> 
> 
> > Here is mine! I like it but may end up selling it on, simply because I have burned through a lot on watches lately and want a budget for when I attend the Worn & Wound expo in NY in a few weeks!
> ...


----------



## jimsauer (May 22, 2015)

My Green Bronze Seaforth has arrived! It's a really dark green with very high contrast with the lume, hands, and applied indices in a range of light conditions.

I swapped out the black rubber strap it shipped on for a medium brown leather Seaforth 1st Generation strap (purchased here on WUS). I think it looks fantastic and very much look forward to the patination (and to better photos... these are quickies from my phone).


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

^^Beautiful. Like a dagger to the heart. o| 

Congrats!! |>


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Good news and bad news..good news: I received my bronze Seaforth, Bad news: it's the wrong dial 

I ordered fume grey and received sb green..just emailed Jason so hopefully this can be sorted out quickly..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Hot off the delivery truck!

In my excitement the photos are unfiltered/unedited.

I immediately swapped my blue suede strap onto it and man........perfection 

Got a nice personal note from Jason in the box and the travel passport pouch is a nice touch.

I'll get some really nice photos later on tonight under the lamps and post the "H3 trilogy" 

For now the quick and dirties to rub it in LoL

Thank you Jason for another killer piece! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Beautiful, Danny! And, EA, tell Jason you can sell it to me and he can send you a new one. Problem solved. I mean, I keep hitting him up about it.


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Just received. The grey dial is insane. Everything about this watch works.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Forgot pics of the nice passport travel case










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Onedaydyl said:


> I hope the new release doesn't become the next blue alpinist where the flippers get involved.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


wasnt the Alpinist actually a followup to the Round 1 & 2 Seaforth mania....with flippers galore?


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

valuewatchguy said:


> wasnt the Alpinist actually a followup to the Round 1 & 2 Seaforth mania....with flippers galore?


I think you might be right. I wasnt really into the seaforth when they first came out - bit of a late converter!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

EA-Sport said:


> Good news and bad news..good news: I received my bronze Seaforth, Bad news: it's the wrong dial
> 
> I ordered fume grey and received sb green..just emailed Jason so hopefully this can be sorted out quickly..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wish I could have gotten 2. That green dial would have made a nice foursome. That looks killer. Jason will sort it out I'm sure. Nothing to worry there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tweaked2 (Nov 23, 2018)

Gotta love a sailcloth strap on a Seaforth!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Danny T said:


> These are my 2 seaforths. I had the intention of selling one when I got these 2 but changed my mind quick lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems like you have room for a fourth with a bezel.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> wasnt the Alpinist actually a followup to the Round 1 & 2 Seaforth mania....with flippers galore?


Bingo.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Danny T said:


> I wish I could have gotten 2. That green dial would have made a nice foursome. That looks killer. Jason will sort it out I'm sure. Nothing to worry there.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, he responded quickly apologized and will send the right one tomorrow so hopefully I'll receive it on Friday in time for District Time micro brand event in DC this weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

JLS36 said:


> Seems like you have room for a fourth with a bezel.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Yes that would be ideal!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

"The H3 Trilogy"

H3 = Halios 3

Apologies for the photobomb overload. I'm just a happy camper lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Congrats everyone 

They look excellent. 

Looking forward to seeing more pics and thoughts trickle out. Keep it coming

The new travel case looks great.

I'm open to being persuaded but the grey fume still looks to be my fave of the bronzies.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Danny T said:


>


Very nice! I'm pretty sure you've been asked this before but I'd love to know where did you get those rubber straps? Thanks.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

yinzburgher said:


> Very nice! I'm pretty sure you've been asked this before but I'd love to know where did you get those rubber straps? Thanks.


The rubber straps are bonetto model 295. I got them both from gnomon. The blue one was the last one in stock and not sure if they restocked or not. Shoot Anders an email. The black one is available at lots of places.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Love the set, Danny! Congrats. |> Photobomb away!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

And now the never attempted before......

Halios triple wrist shot !! 

And yes they are strapped on 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Danny T said:


> And now the never attempted before......
> 
> Halios triple wrist shot !!
> 
> ...


Sob sob...so nice!


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Danny T said:


> And now the never attempted before......
> 
> Halios triple wrist shot !!
> 
> ...


Very nice. So which is your favourite? You must have one! 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Onedaydyl said:


> Very nice. So which is your favourite? You must have one!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Right now I'd have to say the bronze is top. It has a high end look to it and the combo I put together is just right to me. We'll see after the honeymoon is over. I've got a couple new ideas for straps for the SS ones and have to get them made.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M6TT F (Aug 7, 2018)

Looking forward to seeing patinated seaforths! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Landscape (May 4, 2019)

A few photos of the green bronzo, as promised - I tried capturing it in different settings and lighting, as the dial and case both really change depending on the space you are in. Jason knocked it out of the park with this one!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

^that green is a winner. Love it !!! 

Congrats on getting one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Very nice, Landscape! Love, love that green bronzo. |> |>


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Still loving it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Would love to know if anybody has the sunburst blue in SS and bronze? Trying to work out if they are the same shade.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

I have been wearing a hoodie today and the seaforth was poking out from the sleeve most of the day. If you look at the attached photo you can see the lume is brighter on the right hand side where its seen daylight!









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Enjoying the sun on a fall day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckatron (Feb 19, 2018)

Just received a package....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdengr (Sep 17, 2016)

The wait is over, and it has been worth it. From the packaging to the watch itself, everything feels premium and solid.


----------



## tweaked2 (Nov 23, 2018)

So anyone that gets a new Bronze version that wants to let a Gen 1 Sunray Blue dial go let me know! They look fantastic! I wish he'd do a 12 hour bezel of the Fume Gray dial!


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Seaforth galore









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Still loving it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robin11 (Jun 7, 2018)

It seems as though the bronze models come with gilt hands and markers...would that be accurate?


----------



## M6TT F (Aug 7, 2018)

Robin11 said:


> It seems as though the bronze models come with gilt hands and markers...would that be accurate?


Yes, pretty sure they do

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## btcity380 (Sep 17, 2019)

Verh clean looking


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Not a bronze, but a little fall styling Seaforth action nonetheless 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> Not a bronze, but a little fall styling Seaforth action nonetheless
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That grey looks soooo good CK!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> That grey looks soooo good CK!


Thanks! It's a winner for sure.

When are you gonna get one? I know you've been thinking about it for a while.

At least three Seaforths is the right amount of Seaforths 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> Thanks! It's a winner for sure.
> 
> When are you gonna get one? I know you've been thinking about it for a while.
> 
> ...


I dunno 

It may be tricky to find a grey from a good home at a reasonable price. I think I would want the fixed bezel to round things out as well.

Happy with what I have too 

Also watch funds are drained.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> I dunno
> 
> It may be tricky to find a grey from a good home at a reasonable price. I think I would want the fixed bezel to round things out as well.
> 
> ...


The sb grey fixie is definitely a winning combo. Affordable, sportier alternative to a Rhodium OP.

My fixie (Roldorf) is my least favorite of my trio for a few reasons (no Halios branding on the dial; not quite as much of a strap/bracelet monster as my others; the lack of a minute track makes time setting a little annoying). But I like the partially grey dial with the fixed bezel nonetheless.

As far as pairings go, your two are great. There's just so many great Seaforth variants out there! #collector luxury line drawing problems

I'm too in a temporary state of contentment with my collection overall at the moment, and not especially interested in draining funds right now either. So I feel you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

The first bronzo on watchuseek for $1100! Put a rolex service wallet in the background! What?









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

Onedaydyl said:


> The first bronzo on watchuseek for $1100! Put a rolex service wallet in the background! What?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a bronzo on ebay as well for only $1,099. Lol. I wonder if the same thing will happen with the fairwind and universa. Earlier models like the Laguna/ Delfin/ Puck don't seem to sell for over retail.


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

Onedaydyl said:


> The first bronzo on watchuseek for $1100! Put a rolex service wallet in the background! What?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a bronzo on ebay as well for only $1,099. Lol. I wonder if the same thing will happen with the fairwind and universa. Earlier models like the Laguna/ Delfin/ Puck don't seem to sell for over retail.


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

259 posts in and my first double post. Ugh. This calls for a celebration?


----------



## M6TT F (Aug 7, 2018)

Confirmation from Forasec that the euro deliveries have begun! Looking forward to receiving my bronzo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Honeymoon continues

I captured the dial quite nicely in this shot










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kjo43 (Feb 24, 2013)

Danny T said:


> Honeymoon continues
> 
> I captured the dial quite nicely in this shot
> 
> ...


Looking killer brother.. Just paid my balance today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Danny T said:


> Honeymoon continues
> 
> I captured the dial quite nicely in this shot
> 
> ...


You sure did


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

lehippi said:


> Earlier models like the Laguna/ Delfin/ Puck don't seem to sell for over retail.


The original Laguna and Delfin sell for same and above retail. The original Puck sell for 1k plus.

Halios Watches always tend to keep their value.

Anxiously waiting for my 4th Seaforth. Balance paid.

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like and can afford".

Follow me on IG: @WatchExposure


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Onedaydyl said:


> Just seen the first bronze seaforth on ebay UK! Unbelievable!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This sold for £740 which is about US $936. Thought it might go for over $1k.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## M6TT F (Aug 7, 2018)

Onedaydyl said:


> This sold for £740 which is about US $936. Thought it might go for over $1k.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Pretty sure there were a few slots still available on the euro side, although not sure which face option. Think he jumped the gun flipping for profit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Well, WUS has one listed for over $1k now. 

Sigh, that's the nature of scarcity.


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

I recently celebrated a milestone birthday and my mum bought me a ginault bracelet!









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

The ones going for (what I consider) outrageous prices aren't getting snapped up as quickly as I feared, which is a good thing. Jason already said that Halios was doing a series II in bronze, and that those that didn't get picked the first time would get priority for the second drawing.


----------



## Sproughton (Nov 23, 2014)

The bronze looks absolutely great. Need to start being more aware of pre-order lists.


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

BT1985 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like and can afford".

Follow me on IG: @WatchExposure


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Gen. 2 bronzo?









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Ummmm yeah. <Paris Hilton voice>

That's hawt 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Danny T said:


> Ummmm yeah.
> 
> That's hawt
> 
> ...




That two tone burst looks different than what the SS version does.

I wonder if it is different?

Perhaps it's the bronze dial rim/rehaut that does it?


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

boatswain said:


> That two tone burst looks different than what the SS version does.
> 
> I wonder if it is different?
> 
> Perhaps it's the bronze dial rim/rehaut that does it?


I asked forasec - halios European distributor whether the shade if sunburst blue is the same on the ss version as the bronzo. They said no. I think it looks warmer on the new model. Any other thoughts?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Ever wondered what the movement looks like inside your seaforth? This is the date free gen. 3 movement - ETA2824-2.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Had a bad dream last night - dreamt I'd traded my gen 1 sunburst blue SS seaforth for the 'new' blue seiko alpinist! I think I need to get a life! 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## rockysw (Oct 9, 2019)

Not about the latest bronze model but I recently got the halios craze and found one on eBay in the UK.

I liked the pastel blue dial but as I have some light dial options, I went with the abyss blue variant with steel bazel.

And I must say, it does live up to the hype. The abyss blue dial is just gorgeous. Mostly black but in some lights give that blue shade. Very excited to have it. 

https://ibb.co/nBGZdfJ


----------



## rockysw (Oct 9, 2019)

Apologies, another try with the picture upload (I am new)


physical properties of aluminum


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Onedaydyl said:


> Had a bad dream last night - dreamt I'd traded my gen 1 sunburst blue SS seaforth for the 'new' blue seiko alpinist! I think I need to get a life!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


You clearly have the sickness....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

rockysw said:


> Not about the latest bronze model but I recently got the halios craze and found one on eBay in the UK.
> 
> I liked the pastel blue dial but as I have some light dial options, I went with the abyss blue variant with steel bazel.
> 
> ...


Nice choice. Its not mandatory to talk about the bronzo! I've noticed a few seaforths seem to come up on the second hand market here in the UK and don't seem as expensive as they are over the pond. Now you own one its mandatory to start thinking about your next seaforth!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

Onedaydyl said:


> Ever wondered what the movement looks like inside your seaforth? This is the date free gen. 3 movement - ETA2824-2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wasn't expecting blue screws for the 2824 movement. I wonder what grade is that?


----------



## rockysw (Oct 9, 2019)

Onedaydyl said:


> rockysw said:
> 
> 
> > Not about the latest bronze model but I recently got the halios craze and found one on eBay in the UK.
> ...


Yes! You are right, I am already thinking about the next one ?


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

Just to add some metal


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Can't keep this off the wrist. Just too good. Especially on this strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Danny T said:


> Can't keep this off the wrist. Just too good. Especially on his strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great choice of strap! 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Started to see a few more bronzos on the secondary market but are not selling! I have already received a 5% discount on one I am watching!









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Onedaydyl said:


> Started to see a few more bronzos on the secondary market but are not selling! I have already received a 5% discount on one I am watching!


I know what you mean about "discount" but that just looks like a mark-up to me.


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

yinzburgher said:


> I know what you mean about "discount" but that just looks like a mark-up to me.


As a seller if your item isn't moving you can send out "offers" to everyone watching the item at a percentage off of the original list price. That's what he means by discount, just a little bit off of the (already high) listed price.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

smkader said:


> As a seller if your item isn't moving you can send out "offers" to everyone watching the item at a percentage off of the original list price. That's what he means by discount, just a little bit off of the (already high) listed price.


Yea, I understand. I spend more time on ebay than anyone could consider reasonable or healthy. So I'm familiar (in fact I got the same "discounted" offer on that bronzo) and that's why I mentioned that I know what he means. But I just have a hard time thinking of $950 as a discounted price on a Seaforth. To me a $950 (more now that ebay collects tax in my state) price on a roughly $700 watch feels like a mark-up.


----------



## CSanter (Apr 30, 2018)

Yea I just purchased a different watch from the bay and got charged taxes for the first time. Looks like I’ll
Be doing even less business there. They already charge sellers 10% plus the PP 3%. Not much room for profit on flips there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

I have a pastel Seaforth, and a white dial Tropik. I wear both often, and enjoy wearing them.

That said I do not think the Seaforth is $1k watch. It's nice but when I put it next to watches I have spent around $1k on I can see the difference in fit and finish. A used Seaforth is no way a $1k watch IMO, I definitely would not pay more than what they cost new.


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

bjjkk said:


> I have a pastel Seaforth, and a white dial Tropik. I wear both often, and enjoy wearing them.
> 
> That said I do not think the Seaforth is $1k watch. It's nice but when I put it next to watches I have spent around $1k on I can see the difference in fit and finish. A used Seaforth is no way a $1k watch IMO, I definitely would not pay more than what they cost new.


Would be interested in knowing which watches you have at 1k and how they differ from the seaforth. Just curious as the seaforth is at the top of my current budget.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jeeeeefff (Sep 6, 2018)

Hey Quick question to bronze seaforth owners: the rotor on mine is quite loud and noticeable. Is that the same everywhere or should I suspect an issue with my watch? Thanks!

Also if you have good sources for short 20>18mm leather straps, I'd love to hear that. Thanks!


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

jeeeeefff said:


> Hey Quick question to bronze seaforth owners: the rotor on mine is quite loud and noticeable. Is that the same everywhere or should I suspect an issue with my watch? Thanks!
> 
> Also if you have good sources for short 20>18mm leather straps, I'd love to hear that. Thanks!


Rotor noise is normal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Yup.

The case on the Seaforth is quite thin so rotor noise is more noticeable than some other watches for both the ETA and miyota powered versions.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

jeeeeefff said:


> Hey Quick question to bronze seaforth owners: the rotor on mine is quite loud and noticeable. Is that the same everywhere or should I suspect an issue with my watch? Thanks!
> 
> Also if you have good sources for short 20>18mm leather straps, I'd love to hear that. Thanks!


Yup all 3 of mine are the same. I'd love to know what grade 2824 Jason uses. It's def louder than any of my other 2824's

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

There's a Series II Pastel Blue with date and Ginault bracelet going for USD1000. Should I? Shouldn't I?


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Yup.
> 
> The case on the Seaforth is quite thin so rotor noise is more noticeable than some other watches for both the ETA and miyota powered versions.


Great photo!


----------



## M6TT F (Aug 7, 2018)

The Europeans have landed! Fresh out of the box moments ago. First impressions are great. Looking forward to getting home to switch out the strap for something I have waiting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

M6TT F said:


> The Europeans have landed! Fresh out of the box moments ago. First impressions are great. Looking forward to getting home to switch out the strap for something I have waiting
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fume grey?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## M6TT F (Aug 7, 2018)

Onedaydyl said:


> Fume grey?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Yes indeed. Was an easy choice for me, despite liking all the face options.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

M6TT F said:


> Yes indeed. Was an easy choice for me, despite liking all the face options.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats!

Looks excellent!

Enjoy


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

bjjkk said:


> That said I do not think the Seaforth is $1k watch. It's nice but when I put it next to watches I have spent around $1k on I can see the difference in fit and finish.


A Seaforth is more like a $400-500 watch when it comes to finishing. But there's plenty of well built $500 sub homages around.

However, it sells for $700 because it looks great. From a pure aesthetics point of view, there is little if any that I can fault the Seaforth. That being said, for a bit over $1000, you could probably get a used Oris 65, so I would definitely not get a used Seaforth at that price.

As for actual build/finish, the bezel action is amazing, the polished chamfer looks good, the lugs fit the wrist nicely, but the screw down crown is rough-ish (even after the dental floss trick).

Here's a pic of a non-bronzo under UV light. The sapphire bezel made it the obvious choice for me.


----------



## jeeeeefff (Sep 6, 2018)

Some pics - happy with my first Halios, hopefully reliable over time:


----------



## jeeeeefff (Sep 6, 2018)

Some pics - happy with my first Halios, hopefully reliable over time:


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

jeeeeefff said:


> Some pics - happy with my first Halios, hopefully reliable over time:


Man, that grey dial is awesome, especially in this pic. Great photo......enjoy the watch!


----------



## M6TT F (Aug 7, 2018)

Switched the rubber strap for a custom made damson leather, made by Steveostraps. Couldn't be more chuffed with how it looks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

Oh my. That fume grey dial is gorgeous. Grey as a neutral color also works wonderfully with the bronze case.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Just some of my typical weekly Seaforth action today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Just bought a cherry red one piece leather strap for my bahama yellow seaforth for an autumn/fall look. Put it on some leaves to look all creative!









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

It was getting a bit cold outside so here's a desk shot!









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Love the bronze seaforth! My first Halios.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

glengoyne17 said:


> Love the bronze seaforth! My first Halios.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful pic. Beautiful watch.


----------



## M6TT F (Aug 7, 2018)

How’s everyone’s bronze running for accuracy? Mine seems to be a consistent -2sec at the moment. Impressive, although I would prefer a + 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)

Mines been running at +4



M6TT F said:


> How's everyone's bronze running for accuracy? Mine seems to be a consistent -2sec at the moment. Impressive, although I would prefer a +
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

Speaking of accuracy, my gen 3 seaforth was running super accurate at about -1 to +2 for close to 10 months, and then one week, I noticed it going at around +5 to +10 per day. I understand that ETA movements aren't manufactured to such a high standard to keep a consistent accuracy throughout the years but it seems like this shift in accuracy happened one fine day instead of gradual. Anyone experienced anything similar? I doubt it's magnetized since it's still very much within spec of the 2824 movement.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

My Seaforth jumped by about 5 seconds after taking a good accidental whack from someone. 

Have you given it a solid bump on something?


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

boatswain said:


> My Seaforth jumped by about 5 seconds after taking a good accidental whack from someone.
> 
> Have you given it a solid bump on something?


Can't remember but that could happen. Fortunately, it's still on the + side.


----------



## foreigner (Mar 27, 2018)

Absolutely love my bronze Seaforth - my first Halios and have to say it's worth the hype. Packaging was lovely too, and really impressed with the supple straps and matching buckles as well.

Only downside for me is the shade of bronze used - it wasn't quite what I expected - I thought it would be the more red tint of bronze. I'd bought an Erika's originals strap with bronze hardware to use with it, and it bugs my OCD that the colour of the hardware doesn't match.

However, in a way it's not a downside - I actually prefer the shade of bronze used for this watch - it's a lot prettier and dressier. I'm going to look for another bronze watch to fulfil my urge for a more rugged looking thing.

Only thing is, I really want some sort of nato strap for it, with matching hardware. Now the hunt is on - anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

foreigner said:


> Absolutely love my bronze Seaforth - my first Halios and have to say it's worth the hype. Packaging was lovely too, and really impressed with the supple straps and matching buckles as well.
> 
> Only downside for me is the shade of bronze used - it wasn't quite what I expected - I thought it would be the more red tint of bronze. I'd bought an Erika's originals strap with bronze hardware to use with it, and it bugs my OCD that the colour of the hardware doesn't match.
> 
> ...


I know C&B natos have an option for gold tone hardware, but not sure of any bronze hardware natos. Since the bronze tone seems to look more like gold, I think the gold tone might work aesthetically.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

foreigner said:


> Absolutely love my bronze Seaforth - my first Halios and have to say it's worth the hype. Packaging was lovely too, and really impressed with the supple straps and matching buckles as well.
> 
> Only downside for me is the shade of bronze used - it wasn't quite what I expected - I thought it would be the more red tint of bronze. I'd bought an Erika's originals strap with bronze hardware to use with it, and it bugs my OCD that the colour of the hardware doesn't match.
> 
> ...


CUSN8 has the warmer red hue. The brass/bronze used for this one is a yellow hued bronze. Jason did mention this. This was one of the reasons why I wanted one. I already have a cusn8 bronze and wanted the golden hue this time. IMO it's fitting for this style 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kakefe (Feb 16, 2014)

My bronze fume landed and trying to get along with his brother









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

Huge thanks to lehippi for selling me his series 1 black Seaforth. This one is permanently in the collection now!


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Halios Seaforth Bronze with Green Sunburst dial.


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

smkader said:


> Huge thanks to lehippi for selling me his series 1 black Seaforth. This one is permanently in the collection now!


Looks perfect on that tropic rubber strap |>


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

smkader said:


> If you look at the tagged photos on Instagram it appears someone in Denmark also received one already with a personalized note, so maybe a few were sent by Jason himself?


I received an amusing personalized note from Jason as well in my order.


----------



## CSanter (Apr 30, 2018)

Fall companion during my Chicago work trip. The warm bronze goes great with the seasonal colored attire this week!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

smkader said:


> Huge thanks to lehippi for selling me his series 1 black Seaforth. This one is permanently in the collection now!


Awesome!

I love that black version. Super rare and an all rounder for sure.


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I love that black version. Super rare and an all rounder for sure.


Even though the Abyss was super dark blue and looked black most of the time, the black suits my clothing choices better for a daily wearer. I forgot how much I missed this thing!


----------



## tomcfitz (Jun 27, 2019)

Danny T said:


> And now the never attempted before......
> 
> Halios triple wrist shot !!
> 
> ...


Apologies if this has been asked, but who made that strap? It's perfect, and I may need a leather strap here for my SBB here soon...



Onedaydyl said:


> Gen. 2 bronzo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they make this, I will be first in line. I LOVE that wine purple.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Danny T said:


> The rubber straps are bonetto model 295. I got them both from gnomon. The blue one was the last one in stock and not sure if they restocked or not. Shoot Anders an email. The black one is available at lots of places.





tomcfitz said:


> Apologies if this has been asked, but who made that strap? It's perfect, and I may need a leather strap here for my SBB here soon...
> 
> If they make this, I will be first in line. I LOVE that wine purple.


I recently asked Danny T the same question. You can see his response above. Bonetto Cinturini 295. You can find the black one at Holben's, who also sells it on Amazon and ebay. Gnomon doesn't appear to have any in stock. The Zuludiver 295 from WatchGecko is the same strap as well.

https://holbensfinewatchbands.com/products/bonetto-cinturini-model-295-rubber-black


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

tomcfitz said:


> Apologies if this has been asked, but who made that strap? It's perfect, and I may need a leather strap here for my SBB here soon...
> 
> If they make this, I will be first in line. I LOVE that wine purple.


The blue suede leather strap was made by @mariostraps on IG. Incredible quality and craftsmanship

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

smkader said:


> Even though the Abyss was super dark blue and looked black most of the time, the black suits my clothing choices better for a daily wearer. I forgot how much I missed this thing!


I think if I was given a choice I would go with that black over the abyss blue.


----------



## Dobbler (Jun 28, 2012)

Good lord - 1025 pages in this thread. No wonder these watches are scarce.


----------



## Dobbler (Jun 28, 2012)

boatswain said:


> Yup. Just sunburst for blue in series 1.


Wow.


----------



## Dobbler (Jun 28, 2012)

will16 said:


> Just tried my Sinn 103 bracelet and it does not work. Pin doesn't line up with the lug holes. ?


So that bracelet on the white dial is NOT OEM? Cuz it looks really nice in that configuration.


----------



## kakefe (Feb 16, 2014)

now it is dressy..(hirsch croco curved end )









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## M6TT F (Aug 7, 2018)

CSanter said:


> Fall companion during my Chicago work trip. The warm bronze goes great with the seasonal colored attire this week!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was that strap your additional one shipped with the watch?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CSanter (Apr 30, 2018)

M6TT F said:


> Was that strap your additional one shipped with the watch?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea it was one of the straps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M6TT F (Aug 7, 2018)

CSanter said:


> Yea it was one of the straps.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahh nice. I'd have preferred that one with my fume!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frispens (Mar 19, 2018)

Danny T said:


> Can't keep this off the wrist. Just too good. Especially on this strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man, what a nice combo!!

Eagerly waiting for my blue bronze to arrive. May I ask where did you get this awesome strap?


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Impatiently waiting for my fumé grey bronze with one of my favorite combos










"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like and can afford".

Follow me on IG: @WatchExposure


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

EL_GEEk said:


> Impatiently waiting for my fumé grey bronze with one of my favorite combos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool strap. Goes really well! 

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## starow (Aug 29, 2014)

Trying to stay patient waiting for my green bronze, all paid for just waiting on that email stating that your watch is on it's way.


----------



## kiwi.bloke (May 8, 2013)

starow said:


> Trying to stay patient waiting for my green bronze, all paid for just waiting on that email stating that your watch is on it's way.


me 2!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

frispens said:


> Oh man, what a nice combo!!
> 
> Eagerly waiting for my blue bronze to arrive. May I ask where did you get this awesome strap?


Had it custom made by @mariostraps on IG

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

She's finally here. A beauty, as expected. This is Seaforth #4 for me.




























"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like and can afford".

Follow me on IG: @WatchExposure


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

EL_GEEk said:


> She's finally here. A beauty, as expected. This is Seaforth #4 for me.
> 
> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20191025/588d11a8a23c2c79527e6bdf638adc41.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> ...


4 = 

Great pics as always. Enjoy the new addition!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> She's finally here. A beauty, as expected. This is Seaforth #4 for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow EG 

Great pics as usual.

Boy the fume grey and the bronze are just spot on. Spot. On.

Enjoy the heck out of it!

Let's see the family portrait now!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> 4 =
> 
> Great pics as always. Enjoy the new addition!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you



boatswain said:


> Wow EG
> 
> Great pics as usual.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I agree the Fume is FIRE!

Sadly I'm out of town for work at this moment and don't have them all with me.

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like and can afford".

Follow me on IG: @WatchExposure


----------



## frispens (Mar 19, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

With a new red strap, my favourite summer watch is now my autumn/fall watch.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

The pastel is made for spring









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobbler (Jun 28, 2012)

arislan said:


> The pastel is made for spring
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's fall where I'm at. Perhaps you're in the southern hemisphere.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

So in love with this one










"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like and can afford".

Follow me on IG: @WatchExposure


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

Old pic, but I'll say it's a watch for all seasons ;-)


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Barton bands canvas










"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like and can afford".

Follow me on IG: @WatchExposure


----------



## Mikefable (Feb 26, 2019)

I am finally able to join the seaforth club! Just landed this abyss blue off eBay along with the Erika's strap! I've wanted one for a while but couldn't justify paying that much used for one. Anxiously waiting now!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Sunburst on Erika.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

So good. So good.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Mikefable said:


> I am finally able to join the seaforth club! Just landed this abyss blue off eBay along with the Erika's strap! I've wanted one for a while but couldn't justify paying that much used for one. Anxiously waiting now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I put a bid in on this. Cool to see it went to someone here. I think you're gonna be happy with that. Pics when it arrives!


----------



## Mikefable (Feb 26, 2019)

yinzburgher said:


> I put a bid in on this. Cool to see it went to someone here. I think you're gonna be happy with that. Pics when it arrives!


I definitely will! Tbh I haven't bought a watch off eBay in a while so I'm a little nervous. Hopefully everything arrives in order!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sproughton (Nov 23, 2014)

Everytime I come back to this thread I get more and more disappointed that I can't join in. Not many seem to come up for sale in the UK, unless I'm looking in the wrong places


----------



## rainmkr26 (Jan 18, 2018)

Roldorf edition on an Erika MN today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M6TT F (Aug 7, 2018)

Sproughton said:


> Everytime I come back to this thread I get more and more disappointed that I can't join in. Not many seem to come up for sale in the UK, unless I'm looking in the wrong places


Agreed. Chuffed to get in on the bronze release this time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Sproughton said:


> Everytime I come back to this thread I get more and more disappointed that I can't join in. Not many seem to come up for sale in the UK, unless I'm looking in the wrong places


I believe forasec who are the euro distributor for halios have some still available. Looked last night and they had the blue and green dials still available. 
I have bought 2 secondhand seaforths this year - one on ebay and the other on watchuseek and both transactions went through ok. You just have to be patient to get the ones you want as some come up more often like the pastel blue whereas I own a bahama yellow and I haven't seen one being sold for 6 months. Use watch recon and watch patrol apps to monitor watches being sold on various forums. Hope this helps.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Look at the price this seller is asking for! Dreamer.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikefable (Feb 26, 2019)

Onedaydyl said:


> Look at the price this seller is asking for! Dreamer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This annoys me when people do this with any brands. In my mind (I know it may not be true) it's like people jump on these waiting list nab a new limited watch just with hopes of flipping it for wildly inflated prices. It takes a lot of the fun out of watches for me. Seems dirty. I just got a seaforth on ebay. I messaged the guy last week and asked what he'd take for it (just to avoid waiting) he said they're going for 950 right now so he'd take 1000. I told him good luck with his sale and I hope he gets it. I set my max bid and crossed my fingers. Ended up getting it for 700 which is less than I initially offered him. I need to learn to practice patience I suppose lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like and can afford".

Follow me on IG: @WatchExposure


----------



## Sproughton (Nov 23, 2014)

Onedaydyl said:


> Sproughton said:
> 
> 
> > Everytime I come back to this thread I get more and more disappointed that I can't join in. Not many seem to come up for sale in the UK, unless I'm looking in the wrong places
> ...


Thanks for the advice, I'll keep my eye out.

I do love the bronze, but I'd prefer a rotating bezel Seaforth first. Bronze maybe as a second Halios down the line ?


----------



## frispens (Mar 19, 2018)

Onedaydyl said:


> Look at the price this seller is asking for! Dreamer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shame.. Same type of ppl who buy up popular concert and festival tickets and sell it for ridiculous amounts.

Jason should put these ppl on a black list or something (if it was only that simple, I know...)


----------



## M6TT F (Aug 7, 2018)

Given there’s several on there, that have already been reduced, he has little hope of getting that for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

I know the bronzos are the exciting news at the moment but here's the original sunburst blue in steel with ginault bracelet.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## TaTaToothy (Jan 29, 2016)

Onedaydyl said:


> I know the bronzos are the exciting news at the moment but here's the original sunburst blue in steel with ginault bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! It looks great on that bracelet.


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

TaTaToothy said:


> Nice! It looks great on that bracelet.


Thanks. I got the bracelet initially for my bahama yellow version but it wasn't right so tried the sunburst blue and it just pops!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

Not a Seaforth, but happy to have a Bluering again.


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> View attachment 14583711
> 
> 
> Not a Seaforth, but happy to have a Bluering again.


Is this the second halios watch to be issued?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

Onedaydyl said:


> Is this the second halios watch to be issued?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Yes, I think the Holotype was first.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

The original 1st gen Halios Seaforth gilt fixie. A real classic










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## starow (Aug 29, 2014)

It has finally arrived, will wait till i get home to open it as the guys i work with aren't watch guys and they just look at me strange when i mention i got a new watch. Nice touch from Jason with the note inside.









Sent from my SM-A505YN using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi.bloke (May 8, 2013)

starow said:


> It has finally arrived, will wait till i get home to open it as the guys i work with aren't watch guys and they just look at me strange when i mention i got a new watch. Nice touch from Jason with the note inside.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lucky you. Still waiting for my shipment notification. Wearing this while patiently waiting... should be an interesting pair once together.


----------



## Sdengr (Sep 17, 2016)

Taking a break from the Bronze this week, feels good to have the GMT back on the wrist!


----------



## starow (Aug 29, 2014)

kiwi.bloke said:


> Lucky you. Still waiting for my shipment notification. Wearing this while patiently waiting... should be an interesting pair once together.


The funny thing is i didn't get a shipment notification it just showed up this morning.

Sent from my SM-A505YN using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi.bloke (May 8, 2013)

Same thing happened with one of my other Halios watches - Delfin I think. I think they are all about shipped so can’t be that long.


----------



## kiwi.bloke (May 8, 2013)

Same thing happened with one of my other Halios watches - Delfin I think. I think they are all about shipped so can’t be that long.


----------



## DevilDoc19 (Oct 29, 2019)

Do you need a signature for the package? Or they just leave it on the porch for you?


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Been a long time since I’ve seen the Bluering. (And Tropik for that matter.) 

Pretty cool. The case shape has a slight 62MAS vibe to my eye but as is typical with Halios it has it’s own thing going on. 

I will say that I’m glad Jason has progressively moved toward accommodating my wee wrist over the years 

If he ever shrunk the Delfin, sign me up. = the only blacked out watch that has ever really spoken to me. I like that the new designs borrow a bit from the Delfin dial. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

ck2k01 said:


> Been a long time since I've seen the Bluering. (And Tropik for that matter.)
> 
> Pretty cool. The case shape has a slight 62MAS vibe to my eye but as is typical with Halios it has it's own thing going on.
> 
> ...


I understand the next releases - universa is 38mm and fair wind is 39mm - if this is of use?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Onedaydyl said:


> I understand the next releases - universa is 38mm and fair wind is 39mm - if this is of use?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Yep yep (should have said "forthcoming" designs rather than "new")-I'm currently on Jason's list for one potentially.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Onedaydyl said:


> Look at the price this seller is asking for! Dreamer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a steel Seaforth with Steel bezel on Ebay now at $700 OBO


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I would love to see an updated bluering with the growth that halios has made since its release. 

I also love a lot about the laguna bit would like to see it in a sleeker case. 

Let’s just wait and see what may come...


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Seaforth B... Lume shot









Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## wabisabi_shabushabu (Oct 14, 2019)

Tried my Seaforth on a few different straps including leather and NATO but didn't really bond with it. Finally bit the bullet and got the Ginault bracelet, what a huge difference! Especially for the dark dial/sapphire bezel combo, the bracelet gives it a really refined look. The price is steep, but it was a breeze to install and size. I'm using the stock spring bars so there's a bit of play, so I also had to order thicker spring bars which I'm waiting for. All in all, really happy with the outcome.


----------



## Cost&Found (May 5, 2011)

just received the green seaforth. big fan!


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

wabisabi_shabushabu said:


> Finally bit the bullet and got the Ginault bracelet, what a huge difference! Especially for the dark dial/sapphire bezel combo, the bracelet gives it a really refined look. The price is steep, but it was a breeze to install and size. I'm using the stock spring bars so there's a bit of play, so I also had to order thicker spring bars which I'm waiting for.


Welcome to the dark side! I had to use the stock spring bars because I couldn't fit the thicker spring bars.


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

HSF Bronze and blue


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

VladimirG said:


> HSF Bronze and blue
> 
> View attachment 14587443


Superb shot


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

My least favorite of my Seaforths, yet the one which I wear the most 










And my attempt at an EL_GEEk-style shot 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikefable (Feb 26, 2019)

Ohhh helloooooo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

Just got an olive drab canvas strap from Red Rock Straps that works great with my Seaforth.


----------



## abeyk (Mar 24, 2018)

VladimirG said:


> HSF Bronze and blue
> 
> View attachment 14587443


Now that's a great blue dial. Need to start looking for one like this again


----------



## DevilDoc19 (Oct 29, 2019)

shadash said:


> View attachment 14589067
> 
> 
> Just got an olive drab canvas strap from Red Rock Straps that works great with my Seaforth.


Oh, how i want this watch bad.


----------



## DevilDoc19 (Oct 29, 2019)

ck2k01 said:


> My least favorite of my Seaforths, yet the one which I wear the most
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why is this one the least fav ?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

DevilDoc19 said:


> Why is this one the least fav ?


Mostly form-over-function issues. I'm a sucker for GMT functionality (hence my other two). The lack of a minute track also makes setting the time a tad annoying.

More subjectively, the Seaforth case-and I think particularly the crown guards-have a decidedly diver vibe to my eye, and I've never been 100% about its congruence with the fixed bezel.

That said, I love a lot about the watch:

-dial (the dark green outer section, the 3-6-9 that doesn't give off Explorer vibes, the fairly unique 12-index-into-outer-track elements);

-detailed case back (unique to this edition);

-case shape and dimensions (notwithstanding my aforementioned subjective reaction to the fixed bezel pairing);

-buttery feel of the crown (better feeling than my other two); and

-the quirky nature of this variant relative to the standard ones.

There's some good looking forthcoming 3-6-9ers on my radar (Halios, Traska), so we'll see if it survives 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimsauer (May 22, 2015)

Anyone still interested in a Bronze Seaforth should get at Jason ASAP. This appeared on the halioswatches.com "journal" today:









I've had the green bronzo on my wrist since it showed up 3+ weeks ago and still just can't get enough of it.


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

DevilDoc19 said:


> Oh, how i want this watch bad.


Hey @DevilDoc19, you can find one. Do the ebay/watchrecon checks every day. I was able to get this one a couple months ago from a fellow forum member because I just happened to be checking a few minutes after it went up. I "had" to buy another one because I need at least 2 Seaforths. Even though my signature says I have 3, I really only have 2 because my SO has confiscated my pastel and wears it every day. I'd encourage you to do what you can to pick one up. They are just fantastic watches.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

jimsauer said:


> Anyone still interested in a Bronze Seaforth should get at Jason ASAP. This appeared on the halioswatches.com "journal" today:
> 
> View attachment 14591183
> 
> ...


Thank you! Sent a message. Whether I get one or not, I appreciate the heads up! ?

Edit: :-!


----------



## hephaestos (Aug 21, 2019)

Came here to post the heads up about the bronze being available. Jason says blue and grey are up for grabs. I just snagged a blue


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Still the bronze blue version on forasec website for European buyers!









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikefable (Feb 26, 2019)

I gotta say I didn't expect to like this watch as much as I do. Stunning. The lume isn't the brightest I've seen but it goes foreverrrrrrr









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Mikefable said:


> I gotta say I didn't expect to like this watch as much as I do. Stunning. The lume isn't the brightest I've seen but it goes foreverrrrrrr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have found that while not the biggest plots of lume, it charges quickly has great longevity. Very efficient.


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

yinzburgher said:


> Thank you! Sent a message. Whether I get one or not, I appreciate the heads up!
> 
> Edit: :-!
> 
> View attachment 14591275


Congrats! I sent an email a couple of hours ago, fingers crossed!

Edit: Yup, all good!


----------



## Mikefable (Feb 26, 2019)

boatswain said:


> I have found that while not the biggest plots of lume, it charges quickly has great longevity. Very efficient.


It's unreal how true that is. By far the longest lasting in my experience. (Not counting my seiko)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

basso4735 said:


> Congrats! I sent an email a couple of hours ago, fingers crossed!
> 
> Edit: Yup, all good!


Me three! Awesome, guys. |> |>


----------



## kiwi.bloke (May 8, 2013)

Same watch, pics taken seconds apart. Starburst blue in one... black in the next...


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Haliosween









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi.bloke (May 8, 2013)

Rogues gallery. A couple of brothers and their cousin?

Might be blasphemy but probably prefer the Tropik out of them all. Absolutely love the case and size and design. Still a fairly unique design. Always wished Jason had taken the Tropic design further with maybe a fixed bezel stainless steel case or titanium option.

Funny how your tastes evolve, these 3 are my current Halios watches, having moved on 2 other Tropiks and a Delfin. Was not a huge fan of the Seaforth when it first came out but warmed to it, sadly missed out on getting my preferred dial (the original blue pastel) and of course the GMT version (which to this day I’m still frustrated over!) for a variety of reasons, with the black / gilt basically being the only one available that allowed me to get on the SF bandwagon.

Really would love another run of the GMT Seaforth to come a long. Probably why I just only ‘like’ my 2 Seaforths - I really want the GMT version! That being said, I enjoy the black dial / gilt hands on the stainless steel bracelet and the bronze Seaforth I’m looking forward to seeing how it ages. It’s also quite nice that they are all gilt dials and handsets... makes a nice trio.


----------



## Mikefable (Feb 26, 2019)

Abyss is the perfect name for this blue bc it's soo deep









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Mikefable said:


> Abyss is the perfect name for this blue bc it's soo deep
> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20191102/969df66661f1cbc315de7131b0774bf7.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I swear by the abyss. You basically get a black and a blue watch all at once!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikefable (Feb 26, 2019)

ck2k01 said:


> I swear by the abyss. You basically get a black and a blue watch all at once!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's amazing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

As for me, sb gray today.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I love love love that grey

For the abyss I am in the minority I think but I would prefer if the blue was even darker 

In pics it often looks black i know but in hand i find it is very blue.




























I've been moonlighting with another watch for a month plus. But I think it's time to get back to the seaforths.


----------



## wabisabi_shabushabu (Oct 14, 2019)

deepfriedicecubes said:


> Welcome to the dark side! I had to use the stock spring bars because I couldn't fit the thicker spring bars.


FYI, I just got the Everest 2mm spring bars from their website and they were plug-and-play, and completely removed any play in the end links.


----------



## ezeron (Sep 16, 2019)

Has anyone done a measurement of the lugs on the new Bronze Seaforths? I know that Jason listed them as being 48mm but in the past it appears that Seaforths have had even shorter(somewhere around the mid 46mm range. I ask because I have baby 6.25 inch flat wrists and need to make a decision here soon. Appreciate it.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

ezeron said:


> Has anyone done a measurement of the lugs on the new Bronze Seaforths? I know that Jason listed them as being 48mm but in the past it appears that Seaforths have had even shorter(somewhere around the mid 46mm range. I ask because I have baby 6.25 inch flat wrists and need to make a decision here soon. Appreciate it.


The lug to lug measurement on all Seaforths is about 46.5mm or 46.6mm. My understanding is that he has not changed the case for the bronze. I think it should look fine on a smaller wrist.


----------



## ezeron (Sep 16, 2019)

Thanks for response. Can anyone speak to this, who perhaps has a bronze themselves? Thank you.


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

wabisabi_shabushabu said:


> FYI, I just got the Everest 2mm spring bars from their website and they were plug-and-play, and completely removed any play in the end links.


I might give it another shot over the weekend.


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

ezeron said:


> Thanks for response. Can anyone speak to this, who perhaps has a bronze themselves? Thank you.


I cannot, so this may be no help, but... I have a 6" flat wrist and I snagged one of the remaining SeaB's from Jason. So, you at least have company with someone with a similar (and smaller) wrist who is taking the chance. Go for it!


----------



## Fokstom (May 22, 2017)

!


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

Seaforth B


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## L8foregolf (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

All these bronze pics are so shiny and new, I had to force a little patina and kind of like the stealthy look with the dark grey strap and blue sunburst dial. Anyone else like it?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



L8foregolf said:


> All these bronze pics are so shiny and new, I had to force a little patina and kind of like the stealthy look with the dark grey strap and blue sunburst dial. Anyone else like it?
> View attachment 14603245
> 
> View attachment 14603239


I like that a lot


----------



## M6TT F (Aug 7, 2018)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



L8foregolf said:


> All these bronze pics are so shiny and new, I had to force a little patina and kind of like the stealthy look with the dark grey strap and blue sunburst dial. Anyone else like it?
> View attachment 14603245
> 
> View attachment 14603239


What method did you use?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

On a second honeymoon with my first gen gilt fixie. Jason is really a design genius. This one will never leave the collection.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

Anyone have a good recommendation for after market 20mm spring bars? Looking for something with decent thickness for nato/Erika’s straps


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

smkader said:


> Anyone have a good recommendation for after market 20mm spring bars? Looking for something with decent thickness for nato/Erika's straps


Anything from Toxicnatos will be good, just make sure to get the right size.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

smkader said:


> Anyone have a good recommendation for after market 20mm spring bars? Looking for something with decent thickness for nato/Erika's straps


Marathon spring bars are fantastic ! I highly recommend them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I've got a jones for a bronzo green dial Seaforth now 

I've been wearing my blue bronzo all week and my entire watch collection is being ignored big time










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Series III DLC with pastel blue until my bronze arrives.


----------



## hephaestos (Aug 21, 2019)

anyone know what strap this is or where to get something similar? love the red + bronze combo!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

hephaestos said:


> View attachment 14608613
> 
> 
> anyone know what strap this is or where to get something similar? love the red + bronze combo!


Cincy makes a similar strap in a color they call Hazel Rust

https://www.cincystrapco.com/collections/leather-straps/products/custom-leather-strap-horween-essex

I own it and it is bit more reddish in person than the pics on their site indicate

Another strap maker I can vouch for

https://www.finwatchstraps.com/coll...m-19-mm-20mm-21-mm-22mm-23-mm-24mm-25-mm-26mm

https://www.finwatchstraps.com/coll...made-in-finland-16mm-18mm-20mm-22mm-24mm-26mm

Also try Threaded Watch Co for and their Build your own strap option

https://threadedleather.com/pages/customize

https://threadedleather.com/collect...gundy-color-8-chromexcel-watch-strap-handmade

Lastly in the color you were looking for. This from BandR bands

https://www.bandrbands.com/20mm-cognac-classic-vintage-leather-watch-band.aspx

Their Horween straps are excellent as well

https://www.bandrbands.com/20mm-brown-horween-classic-vintage-leather-watch-band.aspx


----------



## L8foregolf (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



M6TT F said:


> What method did you use?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With Brass Black and warm water. Added a few drops at a time, then it reacts quickly and pulled it out after 30-45 seconds as i didn't want it "black". Rub with a cloth after. Several sites explain various ways and affects. https://www.seriouswatches.com/blogs/blog/patina-a-bronze-odyssey-part-4


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



L8foregolf said:


> With Brass Black and warm water. Added a few drops at a time, then it reacts quickly and pulled it out after 30-45 seconds as i didn't want it "black". Rub with a cloth after. Several sites explain various ways and affects. https://www.seriouswatches.com/blogs/blog/patina-a-bronze-odyssey-part-4


Brass black looks like the best option!


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

My girlfriend's teddy bear has great taste in watches!









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## hephaestos (Aug 21, 2019)

valuewatchguy said:


> Cincy makes a similar strap in a color they call Hazel Rust
> 
> https://www.cincystrapco.com/collections/leather-straps/products/custom-leather-strap-horween-essex
> 
> ...


awesome, thanks for the detailed list! Might spring for the Cognac Classic, it's beautiful


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Between Halios' most recent Instagram post and today's IG story, I imagine there's a good chance a purple dial bronze Seaforth is on the way at some point soon.


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

^^^I think it was just for the Triple-Six, but I do hope he makes it. That said, received my shipping notice today! If *I* get that serial #, it'll be interesting to see how I feel about it. Eeeek!


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Twehttam said:


> ^^^I think it was just for the Triple-Six, but I do hope he makes it. That said, received my shipping notice today! If *I* get that serial #, it'll be interesting to see how I feel about it. Eeeek!


That makes more sense. I guess when I saw the purple devil, I was more focused on the purple part than I was on the devil part.  My bronze also shipped. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Still like my old pastel.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

yinzburgher said:


> That makes more sense. I guess when I saw the purple devil, I was more focused on the purple part than I was on the devil part.  My bronze also shipped. Really looking forward to it.


Received my shipping notification as well. Was anticipating its arrival way later in the month as Jason said he could ship only after 11/11. Looks like he beat his own deadline 

Can't wait for Monday!


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

Mine will be arriving Monday as well. Wonder which one of us got the 666!


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

She's here. Love, love the mid-case and so much more. Very happy with the fit on my 6" wrist (wristshots later). Ps, not the Triple Six.


----------



## rainmkr26 (Jan 18, 2018)

Twehttam said:


> She's here. Love, love the mid-case and so much more. Very happy with the fit on my 6" wrist (wristshots later). Ps, not the Triple Six.
> 
> View attachment 14613527


I love the Seaforth for that reason as well as it hugs my 6" wrist nicely

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Twehttam said:


> ^^^I think it was just for the Triple-Six, but I do hope he makes it. That said, received my shipping notice today! If *I* get that serial #, it'll be interesting to see how I feel about it. Eeeek!


Sell it to me lol

666 the number of the beast 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpap (Jun 29, 2010)

Twehttam said:


> She's here. Love, love the mid-case and so much more. Very happy with the fit on my 6" wrist (wristshots later). Ps, not the Triple Six.
> 
> View attachment 14613527


Nice. Whats the strap?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Olive canvas from Jason. This one normally comes with the green dial. I mentioned in an email how much I liked it and he sent it instead of the black, which I was super happy to get (nice surprise).  Unfortunately, it doesn’t fit my tiny wrist (not enough holes). I need to either punch new ones or figure something else out.


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

Black Seaforth on a black Erika's MN Strap for the weekend.

edit: I dont know how the photo got flipped around


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

smkader said:


> View attachment 14615581
> 
> 
> Black Seaforth on a black Erika's MN Strap for the weekend.
> ...


Excellent combo. 
That OG black is 

Makes me want to try an Erika's on my Abyss. I'm late to that party still.


----------



## dpap (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

smkader said:


> View attachment 14615581
> 
> 
> Black Seaforth on a black Erika's MN Strap for the weekend.
> ...


Great photo (watch also)?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Happy Seaforth Sunday 



















Series 1 'burst

I know there is a lot of hype around seaforths. Is it spectacular in any one area or significantly better than its competitors in this price bracket? Nope. But boy it is just an all around great watch that is a joy to wear and makes me smile. The design is right in my wheelhouse as a great versatile watch that is capable as it is handsome.

Have a great day all


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

boatswain said:


> Happy Seaforth Sunday
> 
> I know there is a lot of hype around seaforths. Is it spectacular in any one area or significantly better than its competitors in this price bracket? Nope.


I would disagree that the seaforth does do "classic timeless design" better. It's the affordable Oyster Perpetual. It's going to look good 20 years from now. That's not true of every watch popular right now.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> I would disagree that the seaforth does do "classic timeless design" better. It's the affordable Oyster Perpetual. It's going to look good 20 years from now. That's not true of every watch popular right now.


That's very true and much of its appeal to me too. 

I suppose I was thinking more technically speaking in my previous post, I think the design itself is spot on in its simplicity and the major driver of its success.

I love mine and I think it's a culmination of simple and small details all done very well to create an overall excellent watch


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

boatswain said:


> That's very true and much of its appeal to me too.
> 
> I suppose I was thinking more technically speaking in my previous post, I think the design itself is spot on in its simplicity and the major driver of its success.
> 
> I love mine and I think it's a culmination of simple and small details all done very well to create an overall excellent watch


Very well said. My disagreement was not so much an objection as it was An excuse to complement this watch.

I have a Bluezo coming so I'm excited! I had a steel fixed bezel blue and sold that a long time ago. I tried desperately to get a grey dial 3 hand or GMT with no luck. I wouldn't pay second hand prices. I missed the lotto on the Seaforth B, Then had resigned myself to waiting on the Universa. Till Jason send out the email on remaining allocations of the seaforth B!


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

And so, mine has arrived....


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

jamesezra said:


> And so, mine has arrived....


Any idea what the chocky card refers to? Oh and congratulations by the way!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

smkader said:


> Anyone have a good recommendation for after market 20mm spring bars? Looking for something with decent thickness for nato/Erika's straps


I've been wearing my seaforth on Erika's for a few years and I got 20mm spring bars from toxic natos.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Onedaydyl said:


> Any idea what the chocky card refers to? Oh and congratulations by the way!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk





> Chocky: Chocky is a science fiction novel by British writer John Wyndham
> 
> David Gore becomes concerned that his twelve-year-old son, Matthew, is too old to have an imaginary friend. His concerns deepen as Matthew becomes increasingly distressed and blames it on arguments with this unseen companion, whom he calls "Chocky". As the story unfolds, it becomes clear that the friend is far from imaginary, but is an alien consciousness communicating with Matthew's mind - a fact that is of interest to shadowy government forces.


--------------------------------------------------

Maybe it's just whimsy on Jason's part? Maybe he likes that book? Or maybe he's referring to the few delays and somewhat challenging lottery process that started the Seaforth B. Seaforth B being the imaginary watch? Rather interesting. Also I never knew his logo had "Undersea Overground" associated with it?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

JE congrats on the bronzo!

The series 1 burst on the Biwi rubber is one of my all time favourite combos for any watch. So sleek, so comfy, so versatile, so active, so excellent


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Bluezo in the house


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

Just arrived, also not the number of the beast. Beautiful watch.


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

valuewatchguy said:


> Bluezo in the house
> 
> View attachment 14618473


Great shot. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

boatswain said:


> JE congrats on the bronzo!
> 
> The series 1 burst on the Biwi rubber is one of my all time favourite combos for any watch. So sleek, so comfy, so versatile, so active, so excellent


Thanks boatswain!
Yes, the Biwi rubber is super supple and comfy. Will probably swap back into that at some point.

I did have this strap from my previous Zelos Mako Grey Bronze and that the colour scheme would match up with the Halios.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Agreed. Definitely the best rubber strap I've tried.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks great on that strap, J!

I am struggling hard with finding a short, leather strap that works with my Fume Grey. I’m leaning toward Black, but Dark Brown looks good too. The bronze is hard! Everything matters... stitching and hardware (any idea where to get a buckle with the same type of bronze, otherwise I’ll leaning black PVD). But, really, I wish my wrists weren’t so darn small and the ones Jason sent worked. :-d

Any leads out there?


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

Twehttam said:


> Looks great on that strap, J!
> 
> I am struggling hard with finding a short, leather strap that works with my Fume Grey. I'm leaning toward Black, but Dark Brown looks good too. The bronze is hard! Everything matters... stitching and hardware (any idea where to get a buckle with the same type of bronze, otherwise I'll leaning black PVD). But, really, I wish my wrists weren't so darn small and the ones Jason sent worked. :-d
> 
> Any leads out there?


Can't swap the buckle from the straps that came with it? I haven't checked them out yet.

I think bronze looks good with any type of vintage/distressed leather.


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh, yeah, I should be able to do that. 

Thanks for that idea on a distressed leather. Good idea. |>


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Agreed. Definitely the best rubber strap I've tried.


Nodus' new not-yet-available-to-the-public rubber might be better. *wink wink


----------



## M6TT F (Aug 7, 2018)

Perhaps get something made? I had some leather sample swatches, and had one made up into a strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Twehttam said:


> Looks great on that strap, J!
> 
> I am struggling hard with finding a short, leather strap that works with my Fume Grey. I'm leaning toward Black, but Dark Brown looks good too. The bronze is hard! Everything matters... stitching and hardware (any idea where to get a buckle with the same type of bronze, otherwise I'll leaning black PVD). But, really, I wish my wrists weren't so darn small and the ones Jason sent worked. :-d
> 
> Any leads out there?


Thanks much! I made mine with Bakeka handmade. Can drop Alfio a message


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Is it spectacular in any one area or significantly better than its competitors in this price bracket? Nope.


It's not spectacular in any one area, but it doesn't mess up in a lot of areas imho


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I really like martu straps for vintage distressed leather straps. Someone included one with a preowned NTH I bought once and I've been a fan ever since.

Great looks and very supple and thin.

Tons of options. I've almost always found something I'm looking for.

I tend to swap in deployants on all of mine.

Prices are mid-range: ~$35-50.

https://www.martuleather.com

I imagine they'd look great on the bronzo.

My lot of them:



















Some examples:





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

my favorite duo at the moment


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> my favorite duo at the moment[/ATTACH=CONFIG]14620175[/ATTACH]


= winning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

ck2k01 said:


> = winning
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

And today's Seaforth:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> my favorite duo at the moment
> View attachment 14620175


Wow. Solid.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

Pause from bronze


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for the strap ideas, all! I'm having Patrik at Clover make me a canvas strap (olive w/ black stitch - we'll see, he said it'll look great), but am still hunting leather and the options above look great. Appreciate it!


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Hey have you seen these 3 bad boys on chrono24? Can anybody see the mistake in the description?









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

GMT and yellow was s2 right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tweaked2 (Nov 23, 2018)

I'm looking for this exact watch with a 12 hour bezel. I have a Signal Orange series III no date that might be on the market soon. BTW - I love sailcloth straps the best! My Halios has a genuine Blancpain Sailcloth strap on it.



boatswain said:


> JE congrats on the bronzo!
> 
> The series 1 burst on the Biwi rubber is one of my all time favourite combos for any watch. So sleek, so comfy, so versatile, so active, so excellent


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

ck2k01 said:


> GMT and yellow was s2 right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bahama yellow was def gen 2 and I think the gmt was a separate release. The pastel blue could be any 3 of the SS releases. If I am wrong, please feel free to correct me!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like and can afford".

Follow me on IG: @WatchExposure


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Just to clarify in case my comment a couple days ago was misleading...

I love the Seaforth and think it is one of the few watches I've encountered that to my eye is greater than the sum of its parts.





















Enjoying the series 1 today.


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

boatswain said:


> Just to clarify in case my comment a couple days ago was misleading...
> 
> I love the Seaforth and think it is one of the few watches I've encountered that to my eye is greater than the sum of its parts.
> 
> ...


I thought your comments were fine. I've seen your other posts and I'm guessing you have a decent collection so you know what you are talking about. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I’m still of the opinion that the s1 sb blue should be otherwise known as the “boatswain” Seaforth.

(For real, no one else has come even close to documenting it to the extent that he has.)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Onedaydyl said:


> Bahama yellow was def gen 2 and I think the gmt was a separate release. The pastel blue could be any 3 of the SS releases. If I am wrong, please feel free to correct me!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Yup yup. I bought and received my gmt fairly soon before my much earlier ordered s2 sb gray shipped.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

I was finally able to catch up with my delivery. Love it! I really like all of the dial colors but I went with the fume grey thinking it will look best once the bronze oxidizes. Doesn't look too shabby now either! Once again, I appreciate the heads up about the unclaimed watches. After thinking I missed out, this was a really pleasant surprise.


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

yinzburgher said:


> I was finally able to catch up with my delivery. Love it! I really like all of the dial colors but I went with the fume grey thinking it will look best once the bronze oxidizes. Doesn't look too shabby now either! Once again, I appreciate the heads up about the unclaimed watches. After thinking I missed out, this was a really pleasant surprise.
> 
> View attachment 14622321
> 
> ...


Looks great on the familiar rubber strap.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

yinzburgher said:


> I was finally able to catch up with my delivery. Love it! I really like all of the dial colors but I went with the fume grey thinking it will look best once the bronze oxidizes. Doesn't look too shabby now either! Once again, I appreciate the heads up about the unclaimed watches. After thinking I missed out, this was a really pleasant surprise.
> 
> View attachment 14622321
> 
> ...


It's funny how much I talk and look at black and blue dials. I somehow end up buying grey quite often. Greet choice.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

This is interesting - a gen 1 black gilt seaforth - 34th off the production line - with fixed bezel (normally comes with the sapphire bezel?). If I had the funds I wouldn't be posting it here but thought you guys might be interested. Posted on watchuseek and is in the UK.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Onedaydyl said:


> This is interesting - a gen 1 black gilt seaforth - 34th off the production line - with fixed bezel (normally comes with the sapphire bezel?). If I had the funds I wouldn't be posting it here but thought you guys might be interested. Posted on watchuseek and is in the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The same seller has just put a gen 1 sunburst blue on the market for £600!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Not gonna sell mine anytime soon...


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

ck2k01 said:


> I'm still of the opinion that the s1 sb blue should be otherwise known as the "boatswain" Seaforth.
> 
> (For real, no one else has come even close to documenting it to the extent that he has.)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Boatswain Blue !!
1gen boatswain blue seaforth , keeps great time))


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I don't think I deserve any credit, I just post a lot of pictures


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

s.z said:


> Boatswain Blue !!
> 1gen boatswain blue seaforth , keeps great time))





boatswain said:


> I don't think I deserve any credit, I just post a lot of pictures


^ case in point.

You're basically to that Seaforth what Paul Newman was to his Daytona.

So aka "boatswain blue" it is 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

My seaforth bronze has already darkened a bit. Not too much but enough to make it more golden and a bit less shiny. Interesting to watch!

Really like the rubber strap but the second keeper is too wide and keeps slipping of. Anyone else experience this and any easy fix? Donor keepers?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

ck2k01 said:


> I really like martu straps for vintage distressed leather straps. Someone included one with a preowned NTH I bought once and I've been a fan ever since...


Thanks again! I just ordered a short Martu strap (vintage black leather) and Andrea is torching the buckle for me to get it as close to bronze as possible. Great service for <$40. |>


----------



## Peter2500 (Oct 13, 2015)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*

That green dial seems attractive.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Twehttam said:


> Thanks again! I just ordered a short Martu strap (vintage black leather) and Andrea is torching the buckle for me to get it as close to bronze as possible. Great service for <$40. |>


Awesome! Glad to hear of the great customer service.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Bluze-forth


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

ck2k01 said:


> So aka "boatswain blue" it is ?


Hodinkee's James Stacey has already claimed the pastel blue, and now there's boatswain blue. Anyone wants to claim the abyss blue next?


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

deepfriedicecubes said:


> Hodinkee's James Stacey has already claimed the pastel blue, and now there's boatswain blue. Anyone wants to claim the abyss blue next?


Ha ha! Heaton and Stacey are co-owners of pastel I think. I love the abyss, but I'd really like to claim the bahama yellow. Unfortunately, for the life of me I can't find one! I'm currently praying to the Halios gods that series II of the Fairwind has bahama yellow as an option.


----------



## tweaked2 (Nov 23, 2018)

I'm so envious everytime you post it. Now to find one!



boatswain said:


> I don't think I deserve any credit, I just post a lot of pictures


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

deepfriedicecubes said:


> Hodinkee's James Stacey has already claimed the pastel blue, and now there's boatswain blue. Anyone wants to claim the abyss blue next?


My username has no ring to it so I'm out.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

tweaked2 said:


> I'm so envious everytime you post it. Now to find one!


Good luck!

The series 1 had pretty small production numbers I think, so it may be a harder chase than others. I haven't kept an eye on the Seaforth market of late so I'm not sure how often these pop up.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Nothing better for a WIS than, after a late night at the office, being greeted to this upon turning off all of the lights on your way out.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Didn't managed to get a Bronze Green... sticking to my Pastel Blue!


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Swapped out the red strap for my new blue leather single piece strap for the BY seaforth. Nothing boring here!









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Funk soul brothers.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> Nothing better for a WIS than, after a late night at the office, being greeted to this upon turning off all of the lights on your way out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a late night


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

1 week long work trip. Bringing these two only.









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like and can afford".

Follow me on IG: @WatchExposure


----------



## M6TT F (Aug 7, 2018)

Outing to the pool for kids swimming lessons. Very humid in here, so hoping to boost patina 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

Just thought I'd post my recent experience with Jason. I had a small problem with my (wife's) pastel Seaforth. I messaged him, he set up DHL delivery, took care of the problem thoroughly and quickly, and then overnighted the package to me. Inside the box was a little personalized note and a little bonus travel pouch from Halios. Jason went above and beyond on this and just really confirmed how happy I am to own his watches. And the watch is running like a champ!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

shadash said:


> Just thought I'd post my recent experience with Jason. I had a small problem with my (wife's) pastel Seaforth. I messaged him, he set up DHL delivery, took care of the problem thoroughly and quickly, and then overnighted the package to me. Inside the box was a little personalized note and a little bonus travel pouch from Halios. Jason went above and beyond on this and just really confirmed how happy I am to own his watches. And the watch is running like a champ!


That's fantastic. 
Thanks for sharing.

Good service is what really separates a lot of the smaller brands.

My father had a similar positive experience with his Seaforth and it made him a life long fan.

Problems are inevitable especially with finicky products like mechanical watches. It is how a company takes care of the problem that is important.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Giving the series II Abyss some exercise.




























Wearing its familiar trimmed navy phenomenato strap.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a strap similar to the Ruber halios strap (Biwi). Love the strap but not so keen on the wide keepers and I am in between holes. Would rather not mess with the original strap. Found the Bonetto 270 but based on internet pictures hard to tell if it has a similar look and feel.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

The SF in its elements.


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

jamesezra said:


> The SF in its elements.


Nice shot. It makes the domed crystal look even bigger!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Onedaydyl said:


> Nice shot. It makes the domed crystal look even bigger!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Thanks much  I was pleasantly impressed with how the crystal looked as well.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

glengoyne17 said:


> Can anyone recommend a strap similar to the Ruber halios strap (Biwi). Love the strap but not so keen on the wide keepers and I am in between holes. Would rather not mess with the original strap. Found the Bonetto 270 but based on internet pictures hard to tell if it has a similar look and feel.


This is what mine looks like, I think the keepers are quite slim and there is no slack in them. Are yours different?










I understand being in between holes being frustrating though. 

I have tried a bC270 before. Nice enough strap but it is thicker and not as soft as the Biwi. It would look good though especially if you prefer non tapered 20/20 look. I think a 20/20 strap looks good especially on the sapphire bezel versions.

Perhaps a Hirsch Pure strap would be a good choice. Similar aesthetic to the biwi and I've heard good things.

Good luck!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I love the grip and action on this bezel. So positive and solid.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Seeing all the guys with their new bronzos at the moment got me thinking about how good the straps that come in the package are. I normally wear own straps to preserve the ones that came with the watch. Does anybody know where halios sources the canvas straps or where I can get similar ones? Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Onedaydyl said:


> Seeing all the guys with their new bronzos at the moment got me thinking about how good the straps that come in the package are. I normally wear own straps to preserve the ones that came with the watch. Does anybody know where halios sources the canvas straps or where I can get similar ones? Thanks.


Halios and and MK II have both used Biwi Isis straps or something nearly identical. I don't know where they source them but they aren't available for purchase from very many retailers. Here is one RGM vendor that always seems to have them.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/chronoworld/item/1054-0030382/


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Series 2 Abyss

I enjoyed wearing this one today. Still wish I could train my camera (or its operator) to capture the blue accurately. I find the abyss actual does shift quite a bit a in different lights and in direct light has quite a warm greenish tint to it. Not at all reflected in these unrelated shots though.


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

boatswain said:


> This is what mine looks like, I think the keepers are quite slim and there is no slack in them. Are yours different?
> 
> I understand being in between holes being frustrating though.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Will check those out. This is my strap, space in keeper is hard to miss.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

glengoyne17 said:


> Thanks. Will check those out. This is my strap, space in keeper is hard to miss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow. Weird.

Did you buy it used? Perhaps someone took the original Biwi keepers off?


----------



## dglsjhan (Jul 20, 2017)

Here is an older photo that shows a different shade of the Abyss Blue.


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Oh wow. Weird.
> 
> Did you buy it used? Perhaps someone took the original Biwi keepers off?


No first owner. Just ordered some keepers from AliExpress. Probably lint attracting things but we'll see if it works.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Seaforth over the weekend


----------



## hephaestos (Aug 21, 2019)

What sort of timeline is normal to develop a noticeable patina on the bronze? What factors influence it?


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

hephaestos said:


> What sort of timeline is normal to develop a noticeable patina on the bronze? What factors influence it?


I already notice patina on mine. Have been wearing it daily since it arrived and it is clearly less shiny and more dark yellow.

Not an expert, like it to develop naturally.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

It's been awhile since I've worn anything but the C&B Chevron on this.

But I tried it today on a just-in Admiralty Gray Phoenix G10. I'm underwhelmed with the strap in some respects, but I was forwarned that it's dated yet was curious to try out the OG nonetheless.

The pairing looks pretty good, though, if I do say so.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> It's been awhile since I've worn anything but the C&B Chevron on this.
> 
> But I tried it today on a just-in Admiralty Gray Phoenix G10. I'm underwhelmed with the strap in some respects, but I was forwarded that it's dated yet was curious to try out the OG nonetheless.
> 
> ...


It sure does look good 

Just not too comfy?


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Been wearing this all day yesterday. By the way Helios is 10 years old this year. Way to go Jason👏🏼👏🏼👏🏼


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> It sure does look good
> 
> Just not too comfy?


Thanks 

It's comfortable enough given that I've been into the aesthetic of more classically styled (bare bones basic) natos lately.

I like the bluish dark grey color (which everyone praises) and extreme thinness. And the heritage factor motivated me to try it out versus any number of other (often cheaper) similar options. I also like the low-profile buckle. Moreover, while on the long side (for a 6.5"), the thinness makes it fold back well without looking bulky. And the bigger wristed would regard the length as a pro.










What I don't particularly like is the height of the hardware and the low-quality strap end (the curve of the cut isn't great and it's just cinged). Yet I appreciate that, regarding the strap end, this is how they've long been made. I also often prefer brushed hardware to polished. But again, I appreciate the authenticity, and I could easily brush the hardware myself if I really wanted.




























Is the extra $10-20 for this versus any other basic nato, and having to order one from the UK, worth it? I suppose so if you're curious about the OG like I was. Plus I ended up typing out more positives than negatives when I thought about it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

I'm finally trying out the leather-lined canvas that came with the bronze. I think it looks good and feels good, but it's tough to beat the comfort of the stock rubber strap.


----------



## M6TT F (Aug 7, 2018)

That bronze still looks box fresh!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iandk (Mar 26, 2016)

Saw the note that there were a few bronzes left, and couldn't pass up the chance...









...and then there were three.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Iandk said:


> Saw the note that there were a few bronzes left, and couldn't pass up the chance...
> 
> [/ATTACH=CONFIG]14643063[/ATTACH]
> 
> ...and then there were three.


3 is a very satisfying number of Seaforths 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

Iandk said:


> Saw the note that there were a few bronzes left, and couldn't pass up the chance...
> 
> View attachment 14643063
> 
> ...


Probably the best pic of the sunburst blue I have seen so far. Does it look even better in person, or is that just how it is?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iandk (Mar 26, 2016)

kimsetpee said:


> Probably the best pic of the sunburst blue I have seen so far. Does it look even better in person, or is that just how it is?


I think it looks better in person that in pictures, but I found it *really* hard to get a good picture of the blue without the reflections on the crystal from the lighting washing out the dial in some way, with the picture never quite conveying how it looks in person.

Spent more time than I wanted fiddling with the lighting for the picture above, and still ended up resorting to photoshopping some of the glare away. Hard to say if I've really managed to match how it looks in real life, but tried to get it comparable (and I'm no expert at this kind of thing). It's one thing when you're just looking at it on your wrist in the ambient lighting with eyes that don't have to worry so much about camera settings, as compared to when you're trying to get bright enough lighting to let the camera capture the features of the watch better without blowing it out too much (which admittedly in this case was just a couple of desk lamps and bubble-wrap as diffusers because I was being too lazy to set up a light box


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I don't even bother experimenting with straps anymore. This to me is the perfect combo for my Bluzo.

I just love it !

Kicking myself for not getting a green dial also.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

A tiny detail I love on the series 2 is how the date font used is very plumb, tight and vertical to align and stand in as the 6 index


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Saw there is now Erika's straps available with Halios logos, that's tempting. I just wish those straps were priced more in line with reality but i've bought a few debating on wheter i can bring myself to buy more of them or not. They are a perfcet fit for this watch imo.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Still thoroughly enjoying my non bronze Seaforth 👍


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

JLS36 said:


> Saw there is now Erika's straps available with Halios logos, that's tempting. I just wish those straps were priced more in line with reality but i've bought a few debating on wheter i can bring myself to buy more of them or not. They are a perfcet fit for this watch imo.


I saw this on IG too. Agree they look really nice but at $75 plus $20 for the etching (I think), it's not cheap. There are plenty of sellers on the Bay selling something similar. I'm in the uk, and rarely spend more than £20 on a strap but I am thrifty! 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Onedaydyl said:


> I saw this on IG too. Agree they look really nice but at $75 plus $20 for the etching (I think), it's not cheap. There are plenty of sellers on the Bay selling something similar. I'm in the uk, and rarely spend more than £20 on a strap but I am thrifty!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Yes the price on her stuff has gone to the ludicrous price at ludicrous speed.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

glengoyne17 said:


> Can anyone recommend a strap similar to the Ruber halios strap (Biwi). Love the strap but not so keen on the wide keepers and I am in between holes. Would rather not mess with the original strap. Found the Bonetto 270 but based on internet pictures hard to tell if it has a similar look and feel.


Hi. I've just seen some rubber straps from cheap nato straps on IG which might be if interest?









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

The SeaB has been my go-to since delivery and I've been trying a number of straps along the way.

Love the Crown & Buckle Chevron (will pick up another color or three):









Just picked up a Blu-Shark Original NATO because a) good price and b) black PVD hardware:









And just heard back from Patrik at Clover my strap is done...









Also with PVD hardware - I like this option with the bronze case rather than stainless or trying to match the bronze, which is tricky.

My Martu strap is on the way as well... on that, I had her torch the stainless and am intrigued how that's going to look when it arrives.

|>


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Twehttam said:


> The SeaB has been my go-to since delivery and I've been trying a number of straps along the way.
> 
> Love the Crown & Buckle Chevron (will pick up another color or three):
> 
> ...


All great selections 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

glengoyne17 said:


> Can anyone recommend a strap similar to the Ruber halios strap (Biwi). Love the strap but not so keen on the wide keepers and I am in between holes. Would rather not mess with the original strap. Found the Bonetto 270 but based on internet pictures hard to tell if it has a similar look and feel.


hirsch urbane 
https://www.hirschstraps.com/collec...ch-urbane-natural-rubber-watch-strap-in-black

Hirsch pure

https://www.hirschstraps.com/collec.../hirsch-pure-natural-rubber-watch-strap-black


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> hirsch urbane
> https://www.hirschstraps.com/collec...ch-urbane-natural-rubber-watch-strap-in-black
> 
> Hirsch pure
> ...


Thanks appreciated!

Contacted Jason and he confirmed keepers on the later batches of straps are a bit wider. He had noticed that as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Weird. 

That’s too bad they changed the keepers. 

A bit of let down on an otherwise excellent strap.


----------



## L8foregolf (Jan 11, 2014)

hephaestos said:


> What sort of timeline is normal to develop a noticeable patina on the bronze? What factors influence it?


Just force it with some Brass Black. I have some pics on pg. 1035. You always reverse it and shine it back up. I'm enjoying the affect.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

hephaestos said:


> What sort of timeline is normal to develop a noticeable patina on the bronze? What factors influence it?


The biggest factor is the alloy of bronze used, which of course owners cannot control. After that, the humidity of the air and salt content, so if near the sea, that will speed up the process.

In my experience, Some bronze start patina (corroding) right out of the plastic, like C.Ward and San Martin. Others like Glycine, Zelos, Helson, Eterna take years to develop a patina.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Pastel SF | Midnight single pass from Cheapest NATOs. 









IG: th3measure


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Classic seaforth but how much!









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

TheMeasure said:


> Pastel SF | Midnight single pass from Cheapest NATOs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pic. 

And that strap looks nice. I might check them out.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Great pic.
> 
> And that strap looks nice. I might check them out.


Ya nice affordable alternative to the C&B Chevron.

Looks great on there 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elnino (May 4, 2019)

Can someone post some pictures of the bronze version with patina?
Is the patina more reddish or dark (like brass wstches)?


----------



## elnino (May 4, 2019)

Can someone post some pictures of the bronze version with patina?
Is the patina more reddish or dark (like brass wstches)?


----------



## Mr. Fanntastic (Nov 19, 2019)

TheMeasure said:


> Pastel SF | Midnight single pass from Cheapest NATOs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks nice. Very clean.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

elnino said:


> Can someone post some pictures of the bronze version with patina?
> Is the patina more reddish or dark (like brass wstches)?


Here's a pic stolen from instagram. So far this has been my favorite bronze patina pic. Looks more dark than reddish to me.


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

$12 on AliExpress for this fitted rubber strap, which doesn't look too bad!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

smkader said:


> $12 on AliExpress for this fitted rubber strap, which doesn't look too bad!


I like that


----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

smkader said:


> $12 on AliExpress for this fitted rubber strap, which doesn't look too bad!


Link? This is exactly what I've been looking for. It looks great!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

It's GOTTA BE DA SHOES! 





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

stamonkey said:


> Link? This is exactly what I've been looking for. It looks great!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Here's a link, as well as a screen shot just in case the link no longer works in the future: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32850148121.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.1e484c4d5E3Gxt

Make sure you're ordering the 20mm version. There are some that have a "rolex style" clasp as well. I might order one of those on black friday since it fits.


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

Danny T, you have excellent taste. That strap is an ideal match and those shoes are right up my alley as well...


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

Pastel


----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

smkader said:


> Here's a link, as well as a screen shot just in case the link no longer works in the future: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32850148121.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.1e484c4d5E3Gxt
> 
> Make sure you're ordering the 20mm version. There are some that have a "rolex style" clasp as well. I might order one of those on black friday since it fits.
> View attachment 14654325


Ordered, now the waiting begins. I almost ordered a bracelet as well but I'm still holding out for used Ginault.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Great pic.
> 
> And that strap looks nice. I might check them out.


A humble thanks boatswain! I enjoy your pics as well. For the price the strap isn't bad and compliments the SF nicely.



Mr. Fanntastic said:


> This looks nice. Very clean.


Much appreciated!


----------



## guysmiles (Feb 16, 2012)

For the seaforth owners - how has the lume kept up? Thanks.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

MercifulFate said:


> Danny T, you have excellent taste. That strap is an ideal match and those shoes are right up my alley as well...


Thx my friend 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

guysmiles said:


> For the seaforth owners - how has the lume kept up? Thanks.


The C3 of series 1 and 2 are excellent. No issues only smiles


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

IG: th3measure


----------



## M6TT F (Aug 7, 2018)

My bronze seems to have settled now, running slow on the wrist, by around -4 secs. It then runs fast overnight face up, to be almost dead on in the morning. Never had a watch run like this before!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

C&B Supreme + a need to wipe the crystal










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

M6TT F said:


> My bronze seems to have settled now, running slow on the wrist, by around -4 secs. It then runs fast overnight face up, to be almost dead on in the morning. Never had a watch run like this before!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's always very satisfying.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> C&B Supreme + a need to wipe the crystal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No crystal judgement here.

It happens to us all


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

Seaforth's predecessor


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

Got my Seaforth Bronze yesterday! Unfortunately I wasn't able to wear it that day because neither strap fit my 6" wrist. Took the leather hole punch to the green canvas one today and got a nice fit, afraid to repeat that to the rubber since the holes are oval on that one. Does anyone have any recommendations for affordable straps out there with matching bronze hardware?

Very hard to capture the right blue on this one... and as anyone who has seen this Oris in person may know... most photographs of it do it an injustice and presents it as something other than it really is... anyway I think the first photo captures one of my favorite shades, can't wait to see it on a cloudy day.


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

I'm thinking of buying a shell cordovan leather strap. They are expensive so wondered if any of you guys have any experience of this leather? Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

MercifulFate said:


> Got my Seaforth Bronze yesterday! Unfortunately I wasn't able to wear it that day because neither strap fit my 6" wrist. Took the leather hole punch to the green canvas one today and got a nice fit, afraid to repeat that to the rubber since the holes are oval on that one. Does anyone have any recommendations for affordable straps out there with matching bronze hardware?
> 
> Very hard to capture the right blue on this one... and as anyone who has seen this Oris in person may know... most photographs of it do it an injustice and presents it as something other than it really is... anyway I think the first photo captures one of my favorite shades, can't wait to see it on a cloudy day.
> 
> ...


You can steal the bronze buckle from the rubber if your new strap has the same width!


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

basso4735 said:


> You can steal the bronze buckle from the rubber if your new strap has the same width!


Really, how? Without ruining the rubber one? I can understand if there were screws on the side of the clasp but I'm not sure how else.


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

MercifulFate said:


> Really, how? Without ruining the rubber one? I can understand if there were screws on the side of the clasp but I'm not sure how else.


It's held together with springbars, just like the end that attached to the watch head.

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

skyleth said:


> It's held together with springbars, just like the end that attached to the watch head.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


Can't believe I'm barely finding that out now lol... guess I never needed to know that before. Thanks!


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Enjoying this green against the pastel blue dial. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

Onedaydyl said:


> I'm thinking of buying a shell cordovan leather strap. They are expensive so wondered if any of you guys have any experience of this leather? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I highly recommend shell cordovan. I've bought and worn two shell cordovan straps from NOMOS. Price and quality is outstanding (in my opinion).


----------



## rockysw (Oct 9, 2019)

trying the finwatchstrap crazy cow vintage blue strap with the abyss blue seaforth. Loving the combo, in some lights it brings out the blue a bit more


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

rockysw said:


> trying the finwatchstrap crazy cow vintage blue strap with the abyss blue seaforth. Loving the combo, in some lights it brings out the blue a bit more
> 
> View attachment 14661065
> View attachment 14661067


Great strap choice. A decent blue strap makes such a difference. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## tweaked2 (Nov 23, 2018)

Beautiful watch!


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

These were sold a few days ago and now two are on eBay. Looks like the buyer just wanted the GMT. And the new seller is calling them series III as well. Go figure.



Onedaydyl said:


> Hey have you seen these 3 bad boys on chrono24? Can anybody see the mistake in the description?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

shadash said:


> These were sold a few days ago and now two are on eBay. Looks like the buyer just wanted the GMT. And the new seller is calling them series III as well. Go figure.


Just found the bahama yellow seaforth on the bay. $1100 or best offer. Any takers guys?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Pastel Fixie | Hadley Roma jubilee










IG: th3measure


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

TheMeasure said:


> Pastel Fixie | Hadley Roma jubilee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one. Any bracelet looks good on the super versatile seaforth. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Onedaydyl said:


> Nice one. Any bracelet looks good on the super versatile seaforth.


Thanks man! No doubt the SF is versatile. I've had it on an oyster but like this look best.

IG: th3measure


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

TheMeasure said:


> Thanks man! No doubt the SF is versatile. I've had it on an oyster but like this look best.
> 
> IG: th3measure


More of an oyster bracelet man myself but each to their own! 









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Certainly no wrong choice, it looks great! 



Onedaydyl said:


> More of an oyster bracelet man myself but each to their own!


IG: th3measure


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Just seen this bronzo for sale on watchuseek. Being advertised as with full patina. Is it just me or does this look all wrong?









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Onedaydyl said:


> Just seen this bronzo for sale on watchuseek. Being advertised as with full patina. Is it just me or does this look all wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watch looks legit but "full patina" just means dipped in liver of sulphate in this instance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi.bloke (May 8, 2013)

BT1985 said:


> Watch looks legit but "full patina" just means dipped in liver of sulphate in this instance.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A bit forced for me.


----------



## kiwi.bloke (May 8, 2013)

BT1985 said:


> Watch looks legit but "full patina" just means dipped in liver of sulphate in this instance.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A bit forced for me. Will take a year or so to get that way naturally. My Tropik B looks close to that after 3 odd years.


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

kiwi.bloke said:


> A bit forced for me.


Not quite sure why you would do this and then try to sell it? Unless this stuff comes off? I'm no expert on patina but if I owned it, I would let it patina naturally.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Fanntastic (Nov 19, 2019)

MercifulFate said:


> Got my Seaforth Bronze yesterday! Unfortunately I wasn't able to wear it that day because neither strap fit my 6" wrist. Took the leather hole punch to the green canvas one today and got a nice fit, afraid to repeat that to the rubber since the holes are oval on that one. Does anyone have any recommendations for affordable straps out there with matching bronze hardware?
> 
> Very hard to capture the right blue on this one... and as anyone who has seen this Oris in person may know... most photographs of it do it an injustice and presents it as something other than it really is... anyway I think the first photo captures one of my favorite shades, can't wait to see it on a cloudy day.
> 
> ...


The bronze with blue dial and fixed bezel is my favorite combination for this watch.


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

Onedaydyl said:


> Just found the bahama yellow seaforth on the bay. $1100 or best offer. Any takers guys?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


To those of you who saw the bahama on ebay, and saw that it had a chip in the crystal -- would the chip impede the watch's water resistance? For reference I don't dive but I do swim. To me it seems that the damage is pretty negligible, and as far as I can tell it's not that deep.

Edit: Nvm saw the pic on parkbury dunn, the chip is irrelevant.

Edit #2: They still havent taken the listing off their website, lol. Not only do they mess up the generation of the watches, but they also state they are ceramic bezels, not sapphire.


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

lehippi said:


> To those of you who saw the bahama on ebay, and saw that it had a chip in the crystal -- would the chip impede the watch's water resistance? For reference I don't dive but I do swim. To me it seems that the damage is pretty negligible, and as far as I can tell it's not that deep.
> 
> Edit: Nvm saw the pic on parkbury dunn, the chip is irrelevant.
> 
> Edit #2: They still havent taken the listing off their website, lol. Not only do they mess up the generation of the watches, but they also state they are ceramic bezels, not sapphire.


I think there us always a risk when buying secondhand. The chip does look minor but I'm no expert. I would probably ask Jason @ halios for his opinion.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

This has just happened! New grey fume bronzo. Is seller bought new, would have lost money! I quoted another guy selling for £1199 is still on but now £799!









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## M6TT F (Aug 7, 2018)

That went lower than expected. Toying with the idea of selling mine, as have my eye on something else, but with listing and PayPal fees it would sting a little. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

M6TT F said:


> That went lower than expected. Toying with the idea of selling mine, as have my eye on something else, but with listing and PayPal fees it would sting a little.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess it depends where you live. Here In the UK, I don't think there is the same level of demand as the US and Canada. Whilst I don't know how many watches were produced there was still stock of the sunburst blue and green for a couple of weeks on the forasec website post release, who is the distributor for halios in Europe.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## M6TT F (Aug 7, 2018)

Onedaydyl said:


> I guess it depends where you live. Here In the UK, I don't think there is the same level of demand as the US and Canada. Whilst I don't know how many watches were produced there was still stock of the sunburst blue and green for a couple of weeks on the forasec website post release, who is the distributor for halios in Europe.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Yes I think you're right. It is a cracking watch, and I'm chuffed to have a fume grey. Need to stop lusting after the next watch !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

M6TT F said:


> Yes I think you're right. It is a cracking watch, and I'm chuffed to have a fume grey. Need to stop lusting after the next watch !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For what it's worth, from all the photos I've seen, I think the fume grey is the nicest of the new bronzos - and I own a gen 1 sunburst blue!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

M6TT F said:


> That went lower than expected. Toying with the idea of selling mine, as have my eye on something else, but with listing and PayPal fees it would sting a little.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The seller clearly wasn't happy with £500 - he has relisted for £620!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

IG: th3measure


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Abyss in the abyss


----------



## M6TT F (Aug 7, 2018)

Onedaydyl said:


> The seller clearly wasn't happy with £500 - he has relisted for £620!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Did it not meet reserve then?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi guys. I'm deciding between these two versions of the pastel blue and am super torn between them.

I know I need a date and I will be wearing it on a bracelet. However, the steel dive bezel looks so cool with the pastel blue. And yet, the fixie with date looks very clean.

How?!?!!

P.s. Photos have been referenced from the internet. Apologies (and thank you!) if they are yours.


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

jamesezra said:


> Hi guys. I'm deciding between these two versions of the pastel blue and am super torn between them.
> 
> I know I need a date and I will be wearing it on a bracelet. However, the steel dive bezel looks so cool with the pastel blue. And yet, the fixie with date looks very clean.
> 
> ...


I've owned a pastel with the steel dive bezel and 12hr, but not the fixed (although I have been tempted). For me the 12hr is more useful than the dive, even though they both looks great imo. In addition, I think the bezel adds some extra pizzazz to the watch while the fixed can be lacking of that. When it comes to having a date, I don't like dates on dive watches, and imo dates look better on fixed/ 12hr combinations. That's some of my logic between choosing one of the two. At the end of the day, it's up to you what you like more aesthetically, as well as functionally.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

lehippi said:


> I've owned a pastel with the steel dive bezel and 12hr, but not the fixed (although I have been tempted). For me the 12hr is more useful than the dive, even though they both looks great imo. In addition, I think the bezel adds some extra pizzazz to the watch while the fixed can be lacking of that. When it comes to having a date, I don't like dates on dive watches, and imo dates look better on fixed/ 12hr combinations. That's some of my logic between choosing one of the two. At the end of the day, it's up to you what you like more aesthetically, as well as functionally.


Thanks for sharing your thoughts. I agree with you on the 12 hr looking better on the pastel. I guess the extra black fonts add another colour palette to the otherwise pale steel and pastel.

Will sit on it a bit more. Though I'm toying with the idea of buying both and swapping the dials!


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

M6TT F said:


> Did it not meet reserve then?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There was no reserve. Buyer or seller must have pulled out!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

jamesezra said:


> Thanks for sharing your thoughts. I agree with you on the 12 hr looking better on the pastel. I guess the extra black fonts add another colour palette to the otherwise pale steel and pastel.
> 
> Will sit on it a bit more. Though I'm toying with the idea of buying both and swapping the dials!


Also, because of the angular features of the case, I've always preferred the jagged edges of the non-fixed bezels.

That said, I do have a fixie in addition to a dive and 12-hour.

So you can't really go wrong 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

ck2k01 said:


> Also, because of the angular features of the case, I've always preferred the jagged edges of the non-fixed bezels.
> 
> That said, I do have a fixie in addition to a dive and 12-hour.
> 
> ...


Wow. That's a really good observation. And a good conclusion as well.


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

ck2k01 said:


> Also, because of the angular features of the case, I've always preferred the jagged edges of the non-fixed bezels.
> 
> That said, I do have a fixie in addition to a dive and 12-hour.
> 
> ...


I own 2 fixed bezels - gen 1 boatswain (sunburst) blue and gen 2 bahama yellow. Here in the uk, the market is much smaller so less choice, unless you want to pay import taxes. The only change I would make is removing the date from the bahama yellow but it's a minor point. The pastel blue was issued over all 3 stainless steel releases so they are always coming up for sale. However halios did a great job on this watch, so I'm sure you'll be happy whichever option you decide. Looking forward to the photos! 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jamesezra said:


> Hi guys. I'm deciding between these two versions of the pastel blue and am super torn between them.
> 
> I know I need a date and I will be wearing it on a bracelet. However, the steel dive bezel looks so cool with the pastel blue. And yet, the fixie with date looks very clean.
> 
> ...


I think the steel bezel will have more general appeal if you are not 100% that you will keep this pastel watch for long. But that is probably splitting hairs because the seaforth has maintained strong resale in all iterations.

But even though I have owned 2 fixie models, my choice here is the steel bezel.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> I think the steel bezel will have more general appeal if you are not 100% that you will keep this pastel watch for long. But that is probably splitting hairs because the seaforth has maintained strong resale in all iterations.
> 
> But even though I have owned 2 fixie models, my choice here is the steel bezel.


Good analysis as well. I agree that the fixie tends to garner lesser support than the steel/sapphire bezels.

Thanks for sharing your thoughts.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I think the fixed looks best with the dressier sunburst dials and that the more casual fun bright colours work best with the sportier look of the rotating bezel. I also agree about the added dark contrast in the bezel numerals. 

Good luck!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

I like that "boatswain blue" is normally used now


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Just to throw everyone off I am wearing the abyss right now


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

s.z said:


> I like that "boatswain blue" is normally used now


This = joy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

boatswain said:


> Just to throw everyone off I am wearing the abyss right now


Ha ha. The strap on the abyss - nato or single pass?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Onedaydyl said:


> Ha ha. The strap on the abyss - nato or single pass?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Both... 

It is a dark blue phenomeNATO NATO that I trimmed down to a single pass. I am not a fan of the bulk of a traditional nato.

I am not a nato guy but I love this combo and the Seaforth on a seatbelt fabric is super comfy.

The colour is also a very good match for the abyss.










Some old pics that may show the colour a bit better.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

boatswain said:


> I think the fixed looks best with the dressier sunburst dials and that the more casual fun bright colours work best with the sportier look of the rotating bezel. I also agree about the added dark contrast in the bezel numerals.
> 
> Good luck!


I agree with you on this. The fixie needs a "happening" dial to spruce things up and like what you said, a sunburst dial would work.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Both...
> 
> It is a dark blue phenomeNATO NATO that I trimmed down to a single pass. I am not a fan of the bulk of a traditional nato.
> 
> ...


In addition to contributing to the dubbing of the sunburst blue as boatswain blue, I've also ripped off the boatswain RAF, to the exact specifications. (Well, I fashioned a fabric keeper, which is the only difference.)



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

jamesezra said:


> I agree with you on this. The fixie needs a "happening" dial to spruce things up and like what you said, a sunburst dial would work.


I concur.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> In addition to contributing to the dubbing of the sunburst blue as boatswain blue, I've also ripped off the boatswain RAF, to the exact specifications. (Well, I fashioned a fabric keeper, which is the only difference.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice 

Well done on the keeper 

I asked phenomeNATO if they would do a run of RAFs and at the time they didn't sound interested. 

For those curious this is how I run my setup. The friction of the keepers hold very well and I've never had a problem with them loosening off. It is not how I would design it from scratch but it was a decent solution in altering how it came from phenomeNATO.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Very nice
> 
> Well done on the keeper
> 
> ...


Thank you kindly.

My approach:

I use a wire cutter to nix the metal keepers.

I then just use double sided tape to hold together some rolled over portion of the cut off piece of the strap as shown. It's always held so I've never proceeded to heating the holder together with a torch lighter.

The strap holds well in the fashioned fabric keeper, and I naturally find it more comfortable when my wrist is on a table (e.g., when typing if I don't happen to take off my watch first).














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

This just in from @UncleSeiko on Instagram:

His BoR fits the Seaforth very well.











__
http://instagr.am/p/B5qZY51HKdr/


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

Do you guys follow Uncle Seiko on Instagram? He posted that his 20mm Speedmaster BOR bracelet is a perfect fit to the Seaforth. I don't have one to verify, maybe someone else does?
















Edit: oops, DirtyHarrie beat me to it!


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

skyleth said:


> Do you guys follow Uncle Seiko on Instagram? He posted that his 20mm Speedmaster BOR bracelet is a perfect fit to the Seaforth. I don't have one to verify, maybe someone else does?
> 
> View attachment 14678843
> 
> ...


Hmm. Does this mean that the speedy bracelet fits too?


----------



## M6TT F (Aug 7, 2018)

Some nice patina starting to develop 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Abyss


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

My favorite part of this watch is the change in the blue from sun to shadow.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

It's been a pleasure wearing the abyss 2 for a longer run. I planned to swap it off the phenomeNATO but it's just too good to bother right now.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

SF Bronze for today.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jamesezra said:


> SF Bronze for today.


The grey looks great and that's a neat looking strap


----------



## Robin11 (Jun 7, 2018)

Nothing like some vintage vibes to bring life to an office environment


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

boatswain said:


> The grey looks great and that's a neat looking strap


Thanks boatswain for the compliments!


----------



## jeeeeefff (Sep 6, 2018)

Nice rubber strap - seems to fit well with the case. What’s the reference please?


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Looking forward to Christmas now - just ordered myself 6 new straps including tpu/rubber, parachute type, and single pass straps! Get a move on Santa! 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Seaforth seaforth burning bright! Sunshine during the day = great lume shot at night!









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

jamesezra said:


> Hi guys. I'm deciding between these two versions of the pastel blue and am super torn between them.
> 
> I know I need a date and I will be wearing it on a bracelet. However, the steel dive bezel looks so cool with the pastel blue. And yet, the fixie with date looks very clean.


I haven't seen a SF config that I don't like so you can't go wrong either way. I initially wanted the Pastel Blue with a 12 hr steel bezel. The more pics I saw, the fixie really grew on me. It's such a clean look, and IMO makes the case and crystal lines pop even more than it would with a rotating bezel. My collection will prob always have more watches with rotating bezels than not, so my fixie stands out there. Best of luck on your decision!


















IG: th3measure


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

TheMeasure said:


> I haven't seen a SF config that I don't like so you can't go wrong either way. I initially wanted the Pastel Blue with a 12 hr steel bezel. The more pics I saw, the fixie really grew on me. It's such a clean look, and IMO makes the case and crystal lines pop even more than it would with a rotating bezel. My collection will prob always have more watches with rotating bezels than not, so my fixie stands out there. Best of luck on your decision!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. I really like your analysis and the jubilee that you have on your fixie. Thanks for sharing your thoughts.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

jamesezra said:


> Wow. I really like your analysis and the jubilee that you have on your fixie. Thanks for sharing your thoughts.


My pleasure.

Cheers!

IG: th3measure


----------



## Mr. Fanntastic (Nov 19, 2019)

These watches without the bezel look amazing. This is coming from a guy that likes his bezels.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## watchme2u (Aug 11, 2010)

boatswain said:


>


Still one of my favorite combos on the Seaforth! Nice.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

TheMeasure said:


> I haven't seen a SF config that I don't like so you can't go wrong either way. I initially wanted the Pastel Blue with a 12 hr steel bezel. The more pics I saw, the fixie really grew on me. It's such a clean look, and IMO makes the case and crystal lines pop even more than it would with a rotating bezel. My collection will prob always have more watches with rotating bezels than not, so my fixie stands out there. Best of luck on your decision!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May I ask the source (preferably a link) for that bracelet? Looks great.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Wrong date.

If you have a Silver Watch Co sub, the bracelet works amazingly with the Seaforth










"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like and can afford".

Follow me on IG: @WatchExposure


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

SF Bronze and another sunburst friend.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Gray day, gray watch





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

Stole this one for today. I missed the pastel.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

mplsabdullah said:


> May I ask the source (preferably a link) for that bracelet? Looks great.


Thanks! I picked mine up here on the Strap Sales thread so I don't have link. But here is the brand and model # which hopefully helps in your search.

Hadley-Roma MB4216 Jubilee

Cheers!

IG: TheMeasure


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

New strap from Patrik at Clover. Olive waxed rolled canvas with a black PVD buckle (no taper on this strap). Very comfy and perfect fit for my small wrist. When you're rocking 6", you've got to go custom. ;-)


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Gilty reflections


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Twehttam said:


> New strap from Patrik at Clover. Olive waxed rolled canvas with a black PVD buckle (no taper on this strap). Very comfy and perfect fit for my small wrist. When you're rocking 6", you've got to go custom. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 14694083


Great setup


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

...


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

Taken seconds apart. Love how the abyss blue dial changes color under different lighting.


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

My second custom strap is here, this time from Andrea/Martu.

She also torched the stainless buckle to get it close to - or at least compliment - bronze. |>









This is the "vintage black slim" and it's pretty darn soft.


----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

My AliExpress strap arrived yesterday. It's pretty decent.


----------



## dpap (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

I need help deciding which single pass strap to wear with my BY Seaforth next week. You choose!









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Twehttam said:


> My second custom strap is here, this time from Andrea/Martu.
> 
> She also torched the stainless buckle to get it close to - or at least compliment - bronze. |>
> 
> ...


Martu = leather butter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Onedaydyl said:


> I need help deciding which single pass strap to wear with my BY Seaforth next week. You choose!


Bright blue, baby! |>


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

Bronze Green , a perfect time keeper


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

I say black, but I'm pretty conservative when it comes to strap color. Nice watch!



Onedaydyl said:


> I need help deciding which single pass strap to wear with my BY Seaforth next week. You choose!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Black to make the contrast of hands and indices pop


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

s.z said:


> Bronze Green , a perfect time keeper
> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20191213/8e5f2291323b49fbf3315ce9cdb8a3a4.jpg[/IMG]


Nailed that shot 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomcfitz (Jun 27, 2019)

Danny T said:


> The blue suede leather strap was made by @mariostraps on IG. Incredible quality and craftsmanship
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the rec! Went with a stingray instead of the suede, but he's a great guy to work with!

Here's a gif showing off a bit, since I don't know anybody else IRL who will appreciate it...



http://imgur.com/yseuMNq


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Onedaydyl said:


> I need help deciding which single pass strap to wear with my BY Seaforth next week. You choose!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for voting last week. 3 votes 2 for black strap and 1 for blue, so black is the winner so here's a photo!









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

These are CNS straps, for those that are wondering.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Duplicate


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

valuewatchguy said:


> Duplicate


Nice. Just ordered a few of their straps too (well 6 to be precise!)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Onedaydyl said:


> Nice. Just ordered a few of their straps too (well 6 to be precise!)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


word of warning, If you have smaller than 7.0" wrists you may find that the woven Single pass strap is too long. Great strap and value for $ though


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> word of warning, If you have smaller than 7.0" wrists you may find that the woven Single pass strap is too long. Great strap and value for $ though


I just got some in the mail (grabbed a bunch during their Black Friday sale). Was hoping they'd be the same length as the C&Bs, which are perfect for me (6.5). Will have to give them a try soon. Thanks for the heads up that I may need to see if they're modifiable as to length.

Anywho, Seaforth:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Yup, the CheapestNatos are longer (Chevron on the left).










Looks like I'm off to buy one of those whole punch tools and a pair of fabric scissors . . .

Also, for anyone interested, the CN weave is softer-more seatbelt like. Which is a pro or con depending on your preference (slight con for me).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seaforth has managed the test of "time" so far..









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Why is Tapatalk rotating photos? Annoying 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

Bronze


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

Pastel!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Patina and mojitos










"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like and can afford".

Follow me on IG: @WatchExposure


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Patina coming along nicely. Crown definitely darkens fastest. Hard to photograph but a huge difference with the shiny appearance on arrival.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frigaliment (Jan 28, 2018)

really wish he'd release the purple prototype D:


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Series 1 borrowing series 2's strap


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

frigaliment said:


> really wish he'd release the purple prototype D:


Possibly series 2 release?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Still love this guy.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Still love this guy.


Such a classic shot. Your photo game remains STRONG.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Loving my new bronzo


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

boatswain said:


> Still love this guy.


I'm with your brother!









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Loving my new bronzo


Awesome 

Nice to have you back on-board


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Awesome
> 
> Nice to have you back on-board


Thanks. Missed having a Seaforth. Glad i was able to snatch one. 
It even got delivered on Sunday


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

Abyss


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

shadash said:


> Abyss
> View attachment 14725221


Great bezel option for the abyss dial. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Scratch photo of my seaforths on my preferred straps for each of them. Ginault bracelet on sunburst blue and black leather one piece zuludiver on bahama yellow. One costs £220 the other £5 showing you don't need to always spend a fortune on a decent strap! Merry Christmas all!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

Lume shot on a C&B's chevron strap


----------



## heirmyles (Apr 14, 2014)

Just landed a Seaforth Bronze and loving it! (Apologies for the Christmas onesie)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

heirmyles said:


> Just landed a Seaforth Bronze and loving it! (Apologies for the Christmas onesie)


Beautiful. 

The Fumé Grey goes perfectly with the onesie.


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

Love this watch.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

I've been thinking lately, I wonder what is the serial range for the Seaforths. I've seen as low as in the 300's for the first gens and as high as the mid 2000's.

Anyone see a serial in the 200's? What range are the bronze ones coming in as?

Also obligatory wristshot:


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

DirtyHarrie said:


> I've been thinking lately, I wonder what is the serial range for the Seaforths. I've seen as low as in the 300's for the first gens and as high as the mid 2000's.
> 
> Anyone see a serial in the 200's? What range are the bronze ones coming in as?
> 
> Also obligatory wristshot:


Regarding the low end - I've owned a first gen that was #197, and I saw a pastel fixie up for sale (on here and eBay) that was #83. High end, as you've said high 2k's, but I don't think I've seen 3k+


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I think my series one is in the 100s


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

My black divers 1gen was #123


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

s.z said:


> My black divers 1gen was #123


That's a great serial to have! Wonder if there's a 007 out there. Or a 069


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

DirtyHarrie said:


> That's a great serial to have! Wonder if there's a 007 out there. Or a 069


It was a cool feature along with the story of getting it.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

s.z said:


> It was a cool feature along with the story of getting it.


Ohhhh I love a good story behind a watch. Do tell.


----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

I have a other bracelet question for the club: It looks like Ginault is the only option for a perfect fit with solid end links, but I'm struggling with the price. I'm also a Seiko Alpinist owner, and folks have had success using the same Ginault bracelet there. My questions is if the Ginault fits both, would the Strapcode offerings for the Alpinist also fit the Seaforth?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Good ol' series 1. 

Perfect for an overcast low light day.


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

boatswain said:


> Good ol' series 1.
> 
> Perfect for an overcast low light day.


Perfect full stop. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Out and about with the Seaforth.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Showing off the sunburst on new paratrooper strap from cheapestnatostraps.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

Is that the blue sunburst? It's gorgeous. I have the abyss blue one and it's inky blue most of the time.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

stamonkey said:


> I have a other bracelet question for the club: It looks like Ginault is the only option for a perfect fit with solid end links, but I'm struggling with the price. I'm also a Seiko Alpinist owner, and folks have had success using the same Ginault bracelet there. My questions is if the Ginault fits both, would the Strapcode offerings for the Alpinist also fit the Seaforth?


If you don't mind hollow endlinks, the oyster from Watch Gecko is great.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Enjoying the series 1 these days.

I just love how slim it wears with the narrow midcase and bezel edge on the steel dive bezel version.




























And to think I remember not loving the Seaforth when the first sneak peeks came out


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

I really like these canvas straps on my Seaforth(s). Got the forest green one for this one from Red Rock Straps on Etsy.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

boatswain said:


> I think my series one is in the 100s


My series 1 gilt fixie is #43









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

There is just something about the sunburst gray fixie on a bracelet that grew on me...understated and versatile.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

mistertran510 said:


> There is just something about the sunburst gray fixie on a bracelet that grew on me...understated and versatile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of a whole line of watches that are versatile that sunburst gray fixie is near the pinnacle in it all around ability.


----------



## SWIMTEXAN (Feb 5, 2015)

boatswain said:


>


Great watch, love the case design and dial construction


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

mistertran510 said:


> There is just something about the sunburst gray fixie on a bracelet that grew on me...understated and versatile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This fixie on bracelet almost reminds me of the 39mm gray dial OP.










Seaforth is much more bang for buck though haha


----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

DirtyHarrie said:


> This fixie on bracelet almost reminds me of the 39mm gray dial OP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh, I like that OP!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

mistertran510 said:


> Ooh, I like that OP!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Why I fell for the sb gray dial, although I couldn't pull myself away from the 12-hour bezel to try to satisfy the never-ending functional GADA fantasy.




























While it's never actually served this purpose for me in reality, the sb gray on the Ginault is a cool combo nonetheless.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

mistertran510 said:


> If you don't mind hollow endlinks, the oyster from Watch Gecko is great.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Agreed. Though the sub endlinks are currently OOS from WatchGecko.

I'm super tempted to try the Strapcode Alpinist bracelet on the SF. If it doesn't fit, it goes onto my Alpinist


----------



## jimsauer (May 22, 2015)

Happy New Year to all!

Good news for anyone looking for a Seaforth Bronze (and is willing to be a little patient... a mandatory skill for any Halios enthusiast?):









An announcement from Jason over at https://halioswatches.com/blogs/journal/seaforth-bronze-interest-and-series-ii


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

I am not clicking that link, thanks for posting!


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

shadash said:


> View attachment 14749623


How do you like that strap?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

That Ginault bracelet is quite handsome. Is it worth the price?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## WhiteSand (Feb 11, 2010)

mistertran510 said:


> There is just something about the sunburst gray fixie on a bracelet that grew on me...understated and versatile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My favorite version.
Date, grey, bracelet, drool


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

mistertran510 said:


> That Ginault bracelet is quite handsome. Is it worth the price?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Yep. You can feel the quality.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

WhiteSand said:


> My favorite version.
> Date, grey, bracelet, drool


Me too!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

Thanks! Will probably order one soon. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

mistertran510 said:


> Thanks! Will probably order one soon.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk




Next to Monta's, it's neck and neck with CW's as my second fave (I like the slightly more low profile feel of the Ginault, and probably slightly prefer its glidelock-style quick adjust to CW's approach, although the CW's quick release end links are sweet).

Good lucks, good functioning, and tight tolerances. I agree it's pricey, but I thought it worth the price second hand once I tried it in the metal.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

mistertran510 said:


> How do you like that strap?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I like it a lot. Very comfortable.


----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

ck2k01 said:


> Next to Monta's, it's neck and neck with CW's as my second fave (I like the slightly more low profile feel of the Ginault, and probably slightly prefer its glidelock-style quick adjust to CW's approach, although the CW's quick release end links are sweet).
> 
> Good lucks, good functioning, and tight tolerances. I agree it's pricey, but I thought it worth the price second hand once I tried it in the metal.
> 
> ...


I like how Monta's female endlinks don't elongate the lug to lug length. Hmm, last I heard, they don't sell their bracelets separately.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robin11 (Jun 7, 2018)

Beautiful gilt


----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

Gorgeous indeed! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

Robin11 said:


> View attachment 14753593
> 
> Beautiful gilt


Gorgeous Seaforth indeed!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Gen 1 sunburst blue on blue shell cordovan strap.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

yinzburgher said:


> View attachment 14755813


I think I'm probably the only member in the entirety of WUS that doesn't care for Halios, but this is a really nice shot.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

wheelbuilder said:


> I think I'm probably the only member in the entirety of WUS that doesn't care for Halios, but this is a really nice shot.


Thanks! I'm a Halios fan overall and especially of the Seaforth but I certainly understand that sentiment. It's not too uncommon that it seems every watchgeek but me is fawning over something that I just can't get excited about at all.


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robin11 (Jun 7, 2018)

mistertran510 said:


> Gorgeous Seaforth indeed!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## Iandk (Mar 26, 2016)

jamesezra said:


> Agreed. Though the sub endlinks are currently OOS from WatchGecko.
> 
> I'm super tempted to try the Strapcode Alpinist bracelet on the SF. If it doesn't fit, it goes onto my Alpinist


The Strapcode Alpinist bracelet does not work with the Seaforth; it ends up very loose and doesn't stay in place, endlink spins around.

The Seiko M0TZ111J0 bracelet that fits the Alpinist *does* fit the Seaforth though.

So, as it turns out, now I've got the Seiko bracelet on the Seaforth, and the Strapcode bracelet on the Alpinist. The Strapcode bracelet doesn't feel as nice as the Seiko one, but does have an extensible clasp.


----------



## Freyberg (Dec 4, 2018)

Robin11 said:


> View attachment 14753593
> 
> Beautiful gilt


It's beautiful, nice angle for the shot


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Iandk said:


> The Strapcode Alpinist bracelet does not work with the Seaforth; it ends up very loose and doesn't stay in place, endlink spins around.
> 
> The Seiko M0TZ111J0 bracelet that fits the Alpinist *does* fit the Seaforth though.
> 
> So, as it turns out, now I've got the Seiko bracelet on the Seaforth, and the Strapcode bracelet on the Alpinist. The Strapcode bracelet doesn't feel as nice as the Seiko one, but does have an extensible clasp.


Phew. Thanks for the info.

Amazing how bracelets that fit the Alpinist, differs in fitment for the SF.


----------



## Robin11 (Jun 7, 2018)

Freyberg said:


> It's beautiful, nice angle for the shot


Thank you


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Iandk said:


> The Seiko M0TZ111J0 bracelet that fits the Alpinist *does* fit the Seaforth though.


Thank you for the post. I nearly wanted to put an order for the Strapcode.

Does the Seiko M0TZ111J0 offer a perfect fit?


----------



## Iandk (Mar 26, 2016)

slow_mo said:


> Thank you for the post. I nearly wanted to put an order for the Strapcode.
> 
> Does the Seiko M0TZ111J0 offer a perfect fit?


It's not an exact perfect fit, but it's close enough that I don't notice it.

There's a very tiny amount of rotation, that can open up a slight gap between the endlink and the cylindrical side of the case, and lift the endlink corners up enough to cause additional friction against turning of the bezel. That said, the usual forces on the bracelet lends to keeping that gap closed; you sorta have to reach behind the case and push outwards to really get it to open up.

It works well enough for me, but if you're looking for absolutely zero wobble, this might be a potential deal breaker depending on how picky one is about things like this. Also going to add a disclaimer that since I have a rotating bezel variant , I don't know if the fixed bezel cases may cause the issue to become more visible as well.

I also think the curve + brushing of the Seiko bracelet matches the shape of the lugs on the Seaforth case better than some of the other options I've seen pictures of, though the Seiko bracelet has acquired some shiny wear spots in other places that don't look quite so nice (but I haven't exactly been babying the thing either).

An older pic:


----------



## Mr. Fanntastic (Nov 19, 2019)

Nice


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Iandk said:


> It's not an exact perfect fit, but it's close enough that I don't notice it.
> 
> There's a very tiny amount of rotation, that can open up a slight gap between the endlink and the cylindrical side of the case, and lift the endlink corners up enough to cause additional friction against turning of the bezel. That said, the usual forces on the bracelet lends to keeping that gap closed; you sorta have to reach behind the case and push outwards to really get it to open up.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the detailed description! Cheers!!


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Iandk said:


> It's not an exact perfect fit, but it's close enough that I don't notice it.
> 
> There's a very tiny amount of rotation, that can open up a slight gap between the endlink and the cylindrical side of the case, and lift the endlink corners up enough to cause additional friction against turning of the bezel. That said, the usual forces on the bracelet lends to keeping that gap closed; you sorta have to reach behind the case and push outwards to really get it to open up.
> 
> ...


That's a gorgeous Seaforth! I'm looking for a dive bezel Seaforth. Just missed the abyss that popped up on watchrecon.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Fanntastic (Nov 19, 2019)

ryan850 said:


> That's a gorgeous Seaforth! I'm looking for a dive bezel Seaforth. Just missed the abyss that popped up on watchrecon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I'm looking for the same watch. I have the pastel blue with dive bezel but the abyss blue is one that keeps slipping through my fingers. I'm always a step behind.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Mr. Fanntastic said:


> I'm looking for the same watch. I have the pastel blue with dive bezel but the abyss blue is one that keeps slipping through my fingers. I'm always a step behind.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those slippery halios... 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Fanntastic (Nov 19, 2019)

I love the bronze Seaforths.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Has anyone tried an NTH sub bracelet on a Seaforth? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Good strap masters of the Seaforth thread I need help!

Looking for an Erikas style elasticated strap to go on a non-Seaforth watch for someone. It also would be nice to try on a Seaforth though.

Must work with fixed spring bars
19 or 20mm
Single pass preferable to save bulk
Decent quality
Affordable price.

I see Cheapest NATO straps has an option called "elastic single pass strap" that looks to hit on all levels. Just not sure about the quality. But perhaps at the price it doesn't matter too much. Any experience?

Anything similar out there worthwhile?










Thanks!


----------



## Mr. Fanntastic (Nov 19, 2019)

I love this sub. IMO, some of the best looking watches.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Good strap masters of the Seaforth thread I need help!
> 
> Looking for an Erikas style elasticated strap to go on a non-Seaforth watch for someone. It also would be nice to try on a Seaforth though.
> 
> ...


I would pass on that strap for the moment until they get one problem ironed out. I bought a few. The keepers are definitely too thin. So it's very difficult, almost impossible to fold the extra length back through. It's super cheap and there is a 15% WATCHUSEEK discount code so if you're OK with cutting it at the perfect length and burning/sealing the end, it's not a bad option. That's what I plan to do to make them usable. Also, it's not as soft/comfortable as previous elastic straps I tried, including others from CNS. As far as other options for single pass elastic NATOs, there is George's Straps, BluShark, Vario, Manic Straps, and of course plenty of AliExpress options but I haven't tried any of them. I'm hoping CNS fixes this one bc that's who I normally prefer to buy from and I really like the style of strap.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

yinzburgher said:


> I would pass on that strap for the moment until they get one problem ironed out. I bought a few. The keepers are definitely too thin. So it's very difficult, almost impossible to fold the extra length back through. It's super cheap and there is a 15% WATCHUSEEK discount code so if you're OK with cutting it at the perfect length and burning/sealing the end, it's not a bad option. That's what I plan to do to make them usable. Also, it's not as soft/comfortable as previous elastic straps I tried, including others from CNS. As far as other options for single pass elastic NATOs, there is George's Straps, BluShark, Vario, Manic Straps, and of course plenty of AliExpress options but I haven't tried any of them. I'm hoping CNS fixes this one bc that's who I normally prefer to buy from and I really like the style of strap.


Super helpful!

Thanks!
It may work as cutting and burning may be a fine solution in this case.

I'll check out those others too


----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

After the recent bracelet talk, I broke down and bought the Ginault. My one sentence review is that it's pretty good, but a bit overpriced. I do think its an awesome paring with the sapphire bezel variant.

Forgive the smudges on the crystal, it was cold and windy out on the ice.


----------



## Mr. Fanntastic (Nov 19, 2019)

stamonkey said:


> After the recent bracelet talk, I broke down and bought the Ginault. My one sentence review is that it's pretty good, but a bit overpriced. I do think its an awesome paring with the sapphire bezel variant.
> 
> Forgive the smudges on the crystal, it was cold and windy out on the ice.


The gray looks really good with the bracelet.


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

boatswain said:


> Good strap masters of the Seaforth thread I need help!
> 
> Looking for an Erikas style elasticated strap to go on a non-Seaforth watch for someone. It also would be nice to try on a Seaforth though.
> 
> ...


I bought 6 different straps from cheapestnatostraps for Christmas in the sale (if you get at least 5 they offer a 20% discount) just to see how good they were. The one you mentioned I got in black with an orange stripe. I agree that the keepers aren't great but sufficient. I cut down the strap and burned the edges to seal the nylon so there is no need to fold back. I also replaced the buckle as the original one didn't fit too well. I find the strap pretty comfortable. The paratroop strap good too - it got some criticism to start with but they improved the keeper so it's much better. 
I think these straps are decent enough especially for the price. They are just fabric straps at the end if the day and I have a ginault bracelet and cordovan strap if I want something better. 
Just one last point. When I ordered online, there was some tax to pay on top of shipping which I didn't understand as it's being sent and received in the EU. Still cheap though.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Onedaydyl said:


> I bought 6 different straps from cheapestnatostraps for Christmas in the sale (if you get at least 5 they offer a 20% discount) just to see how good they were. The one you mentioned I got in black with an orange stripe. I agree that the keepers aren't great but sufficient. I cut down the strap and burned the edges to seal the nylon so there is no need to fold back. I also replaced the buckle as the original one didn't fit too well. I find the strap pretty comfortable. The paratroop strap good too - it got some criticism to start with but they improved the keeper so it's much better.
> I think these straps are decent enough especially for the price. They are just fabric straps at the end if the day and I have a ginault bracelet and cordovan strap if I want something better.
> Just one last point. When I ordered online, there was some tax to pay on top of shipping which I didn't understand as it's being sent and received in the EU. Still cheap though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

Good morning from Wisconsin Seaforth fans!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

I have a Halios Seaforth II Abyss and love the simple rubber strap (20mm lugwidth) that came with it. I recently got an Oris Carl Breshear LE with 21mm lugwidth and would like to get the same or a similar strap. Do any of you Halios fans have any suggestions where I might get one.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

CHJ001 said:


> I have a Halios Seaforth II Abyss and love the simple rubber strap (20mm lugwidth) that came with it. I recently got an Oris Carl Breshear LE with 21mm lugwidth and would like to get the same or a similar strap. Do any of you Halios fans have any suggestions where I might get one.


It is a Biwi Isis I believe.

You may have to do some sleuthing as I think they are a bit hard to come bye.

Also the Carl Brashaer is a beautiful watch! Well done


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

boatswain said:


> It is a Biwi Isis I believe.
> 
> You may have to do some sleuthing as I think they are a bit hard to come bye.
> 
> Also the Carl Brashaer is a beautiful watch! Well done


It is the Biwi!

What I would do is email Jason and see if he has any for sale. Other then that no one really carries them as they are mostly a manufacturer with no retail side.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Watch Gecko beads of rice, Hadley Roma jubilee














@thejames80


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Good strap masters of the Seaforth thread I need help!
> 
> Looking for an Erikas style elasticated strap to go on a non-Seaforth watch for someone. It also would be nice to try on a Seaforth though.
> 
> ...


With CNS, you get a little more than what you pay for. Decent value, but they aren't the best straps out there.

@thejames80


----------



## Fokstom (May 22, 2017)

thejames1 said:


> Watch Gecko beads of rice, Hadley Roma jubilee
> View attachment 14774837
> View attachment 14774839
> 
> ...


Wow, looks amazing. Does the endlinks fit ok? Is there any work that needs to be done to fit it?


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Seaforth accompanying me on a little sailing down to sunny and warm Virginia


----------



## TheRealTC (Jun 24, 2019)

Fokstom said:


> Wow, looks amazing. Does the endlinks fit ok? Is there any work that needs to be done to fit it?


The picture made the dials look luminous as well!


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

Hey folks, 
I saw the newer Christopher Ward bracelets (with an awesome looking quick release function) mentioned a few pages ago. Has anyone tried these on the Seaforths with any luck?


----------



## Mr AT (May 3, 2011)

wheelbuilder said:


> I think I'm probably the only member in the entirety of WUS that doesn't care for Halios, but this is a really nice shot.


This is not a comment I expected 1,000+ pages into this thread.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

The NTH bracelet does NOT fit the Seaforth. One side of the spring bar fits but the other side needs about 1mm more towards the case to fit in.

I tried two sets of spring bars and neither fit. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Mr AT said:


> This is not a comment I expected 1,000+ pages into this thread.


lol.............I think I posted it because I was amused at how long this thread has remained on page one of f74. This has to be the most popular watch in the history of this forum, and I'm surprised I have never been able to get behind Halios stuff.


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Just seen this second hand Ginault bracelet being sold on WUS for $175 if anyone is interested?









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Onedaydyl said:


> Just seen this second hand Ginault bracelet being sold on WUS for $175 if anyone is interested?


The one prior on watchrecon may have sold for $60 or less


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

yankeexpress said:


> The one prior on watchrecon may have sold for $60 or less


Thanks for commenting. The $60 bracelet was from Hirsch whereas this is from Ginault. I cannot comment on the quality of the Hirsch one, I just know some of the guys on this thread are often keep to buy the ginault one and they are usually c. $200.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Just received this and put it on a meraud tropic strap. Love it so far. 40mm and around 12mm thick is my sweet spot.

Now I need to find a bracelet that will fit 









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

BIWI Isis is found here.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/chronoworld/item/1054-0030382/


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ryan850 said:


> Just received this and put it on a meraud tropic strap. Love it so far. 40mm and around 12mm thick is my sweet spot.
> 
> Now I need to find a bracelet that will fit
> 
> ...


Congratulations!

That's a great all around variant!!


----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

I love the Watch Gecko Classic Berwick with the submariner endlinks!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Asphaltman (Oct 17, 2009)

Just got this Beauty!


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> That's a great all around variant!!


Thanks. It fits in perfectly with the collection. Your pics definitely had a lot to do with me picking one up.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ryan850 said:


> Thanks. It fits in perfectly with the collection. Your pics definitely had a lot to do with me picking one up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


You're welcome 

I hope you enjoy it after the hunt and keep your pics coming too!


----------



## Mr. Fanntastic (Nov 19, 2019)

I have too many Halios watches. Probably need to get rid of some. This one is my favorite though.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamnesiac34 (Apr 19, 2012)

Yes, I am eager to see these watches offered at sizes smaller than 42mm. I think they are gorgeous.


----------



## jamnesiac34 (Apr 19, 2012)

Very nice!
Love that dial.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

jamnesiac34 said:


> Yes, I am eager to see these watches offered at sizes smaller than 42mm. I think they are gorgeous.


They're 40mm (fixed) to 41mm (rotating), 47mm lug to lug, and 12mm thick.

So pretty much perfectly sized for all wrists, to go along with the great looks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

MercifulFate said:


> View attachment 14784787


That sunburst gray fixie is currently my favorite, so versatile!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

mistertran510 said:


> That sunburst gray fixie is currently my favorite, so versatile!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too! I'm looking for a bracelet for mine while really loving how this blue compliments it and makes the accents pop.


----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

MercifulFate said:


> Me too! I'm looking for a bracelet for mine while really loving how this blue compliments it and makes the accents pop.
> View attachment 14788343


I would go with the Classic Berwick bracelet from Watch Gecko. Their submariner endlinks fit perfectly.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

This paratrooper strap is my favourite at the moment. A fraction of the cost of my best straps but just so comfortable and easy to wear.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ryuen76 (Jun 22, 2018)

what the consensus on strapcode bracelets. Do any of them work without modifications?


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

mistertran510 said:


> I would go with the Classic Berwick bracelet from Watch Gecko. Their submariner endlinks fit perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the recommendation, that's the photo that made me want it on a bracelet so bad. I've just had such bad experiences with Watchgecko that last couple of run-ins with customer service that I'd hate to do business with them again.


----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

MercifulFate said:


> Thanks for the recommendation, that's the photo that made me want it on a bracelet so bad. I've just had such bad experiences with Watchgecko that last couple of run-ins with customer service that I'd hate to do business with them again.


So sorry to hear that. I've had nothing but good experiences with them so far.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Norm S (Nov 24, 2013)

Patiently waiting for that patina

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Two pastels in a coffee shop. Catching up with a good friend.

Watch Gecko BOR on the dive bezel
Hadley Roma jubilee on the fixee


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Norm S said:


> Patiently waiting for that patina
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just noticed this is a destro. How?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

TheMeasure said:


> Two pastels in a coffee shop. Catching up with a good friend.
> 
> Watch Gecko BOR on the dive bezel
> Hadley Roma jubilee on the fixee


Those look awesome. Does the Hadley Roma have fixed Endlinks?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

ryan850 said:


> Those look awesome. Does the Hadley Roma have fixed Endlinks?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


The Hadley Roma has folded endlinks and solid links throughout the rest of the bracelet. I was able to get a perfect fit without any modification... no folding, bending or Dremel work needed. I have noticed this bracelet is unfortunately out of stock almost everywhere. Hopefully restock happens soon.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## jamnesiac34 (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



wellyite said:


> That's one of the most promising new watches I've seen in a while. Great looks, perfect size for smaller wrists. Excited to see this develop.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree. The watches seem to be living up to the hype.


----------



## Mr. Fanntastic (Nov 19, 2019)

Onedaydyl said:


> Just noticed this is a destro. How?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Same here. I need answers. I thought maybe it was a camera trick but the automatic at the bottom is correct.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

Hasn't left my wrist since arrival and I don't foresee that any time soon.


----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

MercifulFate said:


> Hasn't left my wrist since arrival and I don't foresee that any time soon.


Nice trio!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

mistertran510 said:


> Nice trio!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Thank you! Grateful and lucky to have all of my favorites.


----------



## Sayan (Aug 19, 2017)

TheMeasure said:


> Two pastels in a coffee shop. Catching up with a good friend.
> 
> Watch Gecko BOR on the dive bezel


What kind of BOR bracelet did you have? There are few at Watch Gecko : for Geckota C-01/02 they also sell end links separately.


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

MercifulFate said:


> Hasn't left my wrist since arrival and I don't foresee that any time soon.


What kind of strap do you have the Seaforth on? Thx.


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

shadash said:


> What kind of strap do you have the Seaforth on? Thx.


It's the hybrid from Christopher Ward. Really like the blue


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

MercifulFate said:


> shadash said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of strap do you have the Seaforth on? Thx.
> ...


Yeah, it looks really nice with the Seaforth.


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Been a while since I posted here


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Bronzes looking great folks!

Series 1 Sunburst for me today


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

boatswain said:


>


I love seeing your photos of this watch. I picked up the abyss blue ss bezel recently and I thoroughly enjoy it. Wish it had the sunburst dial so I could see the blue a bit more but I have no complaints.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

okay one more


----------



## TheRealTC (Jun 24, 2019)

mistertran510 said:


> So sorry to hear that. I've had nothing but good experiences with them so far.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I second that, they are a pleasure to be dealing with and I have purchased from them a few times. I think most of these on-line stores are good with CS as long as you are also being reasonable which I think is the key.


----------



## TheRealTC (Jun 24, 2019)

*Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*



jamnesiac34 said:


> I agree. The watches seem to be living up to the hype.


May I ask which model is this in reference of? Another new line from Halios?


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Sayan said:


> What kind of BOR bracelet did you have? There are few at Watch Gecko : for Geckota C-01/02 they also sell end links separately.


I emailed watch gecko and they said they are no longer going to produce their curved endlinks anymore.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

Great watch for a cold, rainy day.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ryan850 said:


> I love seeing your photos of this watch. I picked up the abyss blue ss bezel recently and I thoroughly enjoy it. Wish it had the sunburst dial so I could see the blue a bit more but I have no complaints.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Thanks .

But more importantly congratulations on scooping your Seaforth. I'm glad the hunt worked out!

I have a lot of love for the abyss as well and in fact I'm wearing it today

I have a hard time deciding which dial I prefer.


----------



## Mr. Fanntastic (Nov 19, 2019)

Some patina is starting to develop.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Sayan said:


> What kind of BOR bracelet did you have? There are few at Watch Gecko : for Geckota C-01/02 they also sell end links separately.


My friend doesn't know which model it is as he bought it second hand off the forum. His does taper to 18mm at the clasp. He has the short folded end links which unlike the longer folded end links version required no Dremel work. Hope that helps.


----------



## hephaestos (Aug 21, 2019)

thejames1 said:


> Watch Gecko beads of rice, Hadley Roma jubilee
> View attachment 14774837
> View attachment 14774839
> 
> ...


I like the beads of rice, but my Halios is bronze. Anyone tried to combine? I feel like it wouldn't work, bronze plus steel together. Is there such a thing as bronze bracelets?


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

hephaestos said:


> I like the beads of rice, but my Halios is bronze. Anyone tried to combine? I feel like it wouldn't work, bronze plus steel together. Is there such a thing as bronze bracelets?


Unless you don't mind a "green" wrist. Bronze watches usually have a SS case back for that reason right?


----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)

So I've just been lurking for the past few months (and shamefully have barely worn the Seaforth lately) but I wanted to thank everyone for posting their awesome pics and information, y'all are the best!

I'm jealous of you people with your fancy fume dials that can be seen in any light though, I can only do it under my bedroom's ceiling lamp :-d


----------



## dpap (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

BY Seaforth with blue shell cordovan strap.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Mr. Fanntastic said:


> Same here. I need answers. I thought maybe it was a camera trick but the automatic at the bottom is correct.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess it would involve opening the watch, removing the hands, turning the dial 180deg around, reinstall hands.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Abyss doing abyss things

⚫


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

Abyss


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

It's a bright crisp day here so thought I'd take some quick photos in the garden. 









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Fanntastic (Nov 19, 2019)

boatswain said:


> Abyss doing abyss things
> 
> ⚫


I wish he would do this in bronze.


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

Onedaydyl said:


> It's a bright crisp day here so thought I'd take some quick photos in the garden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing yellow!


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

VladimirG said:


> Amazing yellow!


It is a looker! Bought it almost a year ago. I've not seen another this colour here in the UK since. Same colour as the Porsches from the 1960s and 70s

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

I saw mentioned in this thread at one point that the Oris 65 bracelet fits, so I tried one that I bought from eBay a long time ago that I had previously given up on, since it fell off due to having to bend spring bars and all. It definitely looks good and I will continue testing it, but so far it's opened up on me once for some reason that I don't understand why but hasn't done again since. Perhaps I didn't click it into place properly. It's giving me a good feel for this on the bracelet though and I might just have to go ahead and get the Ginault if that's my only option. There is also a noticeable gap in the end links.

EDIT: This is not the OEM Oris bracelet but a cheapie from eBay that was around $20. Wouldn't recommend and have taken it off.


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

MercifulFate said:


> I saw mentioned in this thread at one point that the Oris 65 bracelet fits, so I tried one that I bought from eBay a long time ago that I had previously given up on, since it fell off due to having to bend spring bars and all. It definitely looks good and I will continue testing it, but so far it's opened up on me once for some reason that I don't understand why but hasn't done again since. Perhaps I didn't click it into place properly. It's giving me a good feel for this on the bracelet though and I might just have to go ahead and get the Ginault if that's my only option. There is also a noticeable gap in the end links.
> 
> View attachment 14809733
> View attachment 14809731


I think the bracelet you have looks good. Maybe some new spring bars might help, although I'm no expert. I own the ginault bracelet which was given to me as a gift. I own 2 seaforths and whilst I have some expensive straps including shell cordovan and horween leather, I have them on a black leather one piece and a paratrooper strap both costing me about £5 each which are my favourites. What I am clumsily trying to say is that the ginault is nice but for the money you could get a bucketfull of other straps on such a versatile watch. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

I've noticed that the DLC versions of the seaforth don't seem to sell very well. There is a grey dial version which is on the bay for $600 and this is its second run with a reduced price. There is a signal orange version on chrono24 also in the USA which I have never seen before which looks fantastic and is about $700. Both decent prices but not selling! Any thoughts from the floor as to why?









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Fanntastic (Nov 19, 2019)

Onedaydyl said:


> I've noticed that the DLC versions of the seaforth don't seem to sell very well. There is a grey dial version which is on the bay for $600 and this is its second run with a reduced price. There is a signal orange version on chrono24 also in the USA which I have never seen before which looks fantastic and is about $700. Both decent prices but not selling! Any thoughts from the floor as to why?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personal preference. The Seaforth is probably one of my favorite microbrand designs but black cases just don't do it for me. Even if that watch was listed at half that, I still wouldn't get it because I would never wear it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kjo43 (Feb 24, 2013)

Onedaydyl said:


> I've noticed that the DLC versions of the seaforth don't seem to sell very well. There is a grey dial version which is on the bay for $600 and this is its second run with a reduced price. There is a signal orange version on chrono24 also in the USA which I have never seen before which looks fantastic and is about $700. Both decent prices but not selling! Any thoughts from the floor as to why?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PVD is like a house with an above ground pool.

You'll never get your money back, and 90% of the world isn't interested.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I wonder if it has to do with the the PVD limiting the versatility 

But at the same time the vibrant dials also are limited in their versatility and seem popular in SS. Perhaps it's the combo of PVD and less versatile dials...

Or who can say maybe the market and fervour have settled down, I haven't been watching what Seaforths are going for in general these days. If it's still at or slightly above retail, that's pretty darn good.


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

First post on WUS after some time (years) lurking around this thread. After cancelling my gen III Seaforth order I had to at least get the bronze.

















On another note I think my Fortis bracelet fits the Seaforth well soo I will try to get my hands one of the steel versions as well. I have been trying to catch one of the few that surface in Sweden but it is very hard to get them. The price is almost €100 above retail for the dive bezel versions and €100-200 below for the fixed bezel versions.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Baramats said:


> First post on WUS after some time (years) lurking around this thread. After cancelling my gen III Seaforth order I had to at least get the bronze.
> 
> View attachment 14813971
> 
> ...


Your bronze looks great!

Thank you for posting and sharing and welcome to WUS and the Seaforth thread. 

Keep the pictures and thoughts coming.


----------



## Norm S (Nov 24, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

Norm S said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tell us...


----------



## Asphaltman (Oct 17, 2009)

...


----------



## GSMaster (May 18, 2019)

Those raised indexes just pop!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Series II Abyss.

Mixing things up and running it on a Eulit perlon.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Just purchased a seiko alpinist bracelet. Going to see how that one works. I saw in a previous post that someone had tried It and had good success. We shall see. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

Baramats said:


> First post on WUS after some time (years) lurking around this thread. After cancelling my gen III Seaforth order I had to at least get the bronze.
> 
> View attachment 14813971
> 
> ...


Welcome to WUS and thanks for sharing! Excellent choice on the Seaforth as well, looks amazing and I think you captured the blue very well.



ryan850 said:


> Just purchased a seiko alpinist bracelet. Going to see how that one works. I saw in a previous post that someone had tried It and had good success. We shall see.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Will be waiting for a follow up!


----------



## dglsjhan (Jul 20, 2017)

I've got the exact same watch on the same bracelet assuming it's the Ginault. I'm about to start re-configuring my collection but this one will stay. It's one of the few watches I've bought new. I also have one in Pastel Blue that I bought about the time of the Gen III deliveries and think it may be, unfortunately, one of the ones to go. It sure is a fun Summer watch though.



VladimirG said:


> Abyss
> View attachment 14807999


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

ryan850 said:


> Just purchased a seiko alpinist bracelet. Going to see how that one works. I saw in a previous post that someone had tried It and had good success. We shall see.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I had a Strapcode alpinist bracelet that didn't fit the Seaforth. Ended up with a cheap jangly eBay bracelet that kind of gets the job done. I should just buy a Ginault again


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

smkader said:


> I had a Strapcode alpinist bracelet that didn't fit the Seaforth. Ended up with a cheap jangly eBay bracelet that kind of gets the job done. I should just buy a Ginault again


I've heard several people say the strapcode doesn't fit. But one person I saw said the strapcode doesn't while the oem one does.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

1


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Just saw this posted on IG. Looks like the Baltic BOR bracelet fits the Seaforth.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

ryan850 said:


> Just saw this posted on IG. Looks like the Baltic BOR bracelet fits the Seaforth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It does according to Jason, and the Baltic even has quick release pins which is something I really want, no more scratching and struggling. I'm just not a fan of BOR myself.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

MercifulFate said:


> It does according to Jason, and the Baltic even has quick release pins which is something I really want, no more scratching and struggling. I'm just not a fan of BOR myself.


Im with you there also. If it was a jubilee, I'd be much more intrigued but ived never been a fan of BOR.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## kakefe (Feb 16, 2014)

I m using Vostok bracelet currently on my abbys and happy about the fit and comfort except clasp.

I don't know if it was mentioned but; 
Today I tried H link bracelet of my sinn556 . It fitted but I couldn't turn the bezel properly. 
for your info.. 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tomcfitz (Jun 27, 2019)

Seaforth B on the new "Cheapest NAto Straps" knockoff MN strap, though it's a single-pass, which I prefer anyway. Featuring some first aid training in the background. I REALLY like the strap, I'm just not sure it's worth the extra $100 or so to get the bronze hardware and halios logo. Plus I prefer the "Old Man's Suspenders" colorway more than the single stripe Erika does...


----------



## tomcfitz (Jun 27, 2019)

Duplicate post, sorry.


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

tomcfitz said:


> Seaforth B on the new "Cheapest NAto Straps" knockoff MN strap, though it's a single-pass, which I prefer anyway. Featuring some first aid training in the background. I REALLY like the strap, I'm just not sure it's worth the extra $100 or so to get the bronze hardware and halios logo. Plus I prefer the "Old Man's Suspenders" colorway more than the single stripe Erika does...
> 
> View attachment 14820555


Perfect match!


----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)

Onedaydyl said:


> I've noticed that the DLC versions of the seaforth don't seem to sell very well. // Any thoughts from the floor as to why?


For me (and I suspect many others) the biggest draw to the Seaforth was the casework. The excellent combination of brushed and polished surfaces, particularly on the lugs and around the crown guards I feel are done in a way that evokes Seiko's Grammar of Design. The watch just catches the light in ways that a great many very good watches just don't. DLC coating the watch takes away all of that and you're left with what is a very well executed but admittedly bland (in design, colour choices aside) dial and handset. The Seaforth simply isn't utilitarian enough or IMO, large and gaudy enough to benefit from being blacked out.

As I've said before, I've come to enjoy going to my doctor's office as the fluorescent ceiling lights on both sides of the examination room makes for phenomenal conditions to capture the sunburst dial.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Boy I love seeing those sunburst grey pics. So good.

Still going with the abyss 2 on Eulit over here.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

My new bronze.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Norm S (Nov 24, 2013)

tomcfitz said:


> Seaforth B on the new "Cheapest NAto Straps" knockoff MN strap, though it's a single-pass, which I prefer anyway. Featuring some first aid training in the background. I REALLY like the strap, I'm just not sure it's worth the extra $100 or so to get the bronze hardware and halios logo. Plus I prefer the "Old Man's Suspenders" colorway more than the single stripe Erika does...
> 
> View attachment 14820555


The CNS MN straps are nice but I feel they're a bit too slim and stretchy for heavier watches. It's borderline good enough for my bronze seaforth. For a heavier watch like my tuna, nothing beats the original Erika's. Somehow it's stretchy but still very sturdy feeling.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Ellipsis... said:


> For me (and I suspect many others) the biggest draw to the Seaforth was the casework. The excellent combination of brushed and polished surfaces, particularly on the lugs and around the crown guards I feel are done in a way that evokes Seiko's Grammar of Design. The watch just catches the light in ways that a great many very good watches just don't. DLC coating the watch takes away all of that and you're left with what is a very well executed but admittedly bland (in design, colour choices aside) dial and handset. The Seaforth simply isn't utilitarian enough or IMO, large and gaudy enough to benefit from being blacked out.
> 
> As I've said before, I've come to enjoy going to my doctor's office as the fluorescent ceiling lights on both sides of the examination room makes for phenomenal conditions to capture the sunburst dial.
> 
> ...


Some great comment here. I also admire the casing but I like the seaforth for different reasons - I love symmetry (I can just about cope with the date window at 6 o'clock), the variety of colours which make the watch look completely different, the lack of availability especially here in the UK, the halios story and its versatility. Plus I enjoy comments and commenting on this wonderful forum! Here's a scratch photo with my new horween leather one piece strap tan colour.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Norm S (Nov 24, 2013)

VladimirG said:


> Tell us...


:-x

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Norm S said:


> :-x


Haha! I don't blame you man. Cool, great-looking, one of a kind watch with some element of intrigue *>* Cool, great-looking, one of a kind watch with absolutely no mystery. Enjoy it!


----------



## Mr. Fanntastic (Nov 19, 2019)

The Abyss Blue is definitely my favorite Seaforth. Can't wait for the Fairwind.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)

I really like the seaforth, however they have an appalling website. Has anyone had to deal with their support team?


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

colorblind said:


> I really like the seaforth, however they have an appalling website. Has anyone had to deal with their support team?


Halios is a one man organisation called Jason Lim. He designs the watches, does the quality control, and sends out when the watches are ready and does everything else (I believe the watches are built in Asia).He only does small batches which is why they are rare. He does his best with the website based on limited time. He will normally get back to you if you email him. The best place to see photos of the seaforth are this forum and Instagram. If you have any questions, why not post on this forum? I dare say someone will probably know the answer. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## PFM (Jun 26, 2016)

I am still trying to find an after market steel bracelet that would fit the Seaforth Pastel ...any suggestions (preferably not BOR)? Pics would be great to!

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi.bloke (May 8, 2013)

PFM said:


> I am still trying to find an after market steel bracelet that would fit the Seaforth Pastel ...any suggestions (preferably not BOR)? Pics would be great to!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Scan through this post... Hadley Roma ref MB4216 Solid Link Jubilee Stainless Steel fits well as does the Ginault Oyster style. Seem to be the best 2 options.


----------



## kiwi.bloke (May 8, 2013)

PFM said:


> I am still trying to find an after market steel bracelet that would fit the Seaforth Pastel ...any suggestions (preferably not BOR)? Pics would be great to!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Scan through this post... Hadley Roma ref MB4216 Solid Link Jubilee Stainless Steel fits well as does the Ginault Oyster style. Seem to be the best 2 options.


----------



## PFM (Jun 26, 2016)

Thanks, was aware of the Gineault bracelet but can I buy it stand alone ...ie without having to buy an Ocean Rover ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

PFM said:


> Thanks, was aware of the Gineault bracelet but can I buy it stand alone ...ie without having to buy an Ocean Rover ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can buy it separate. I believe it's $220 as a standalone.

The seiko alpinist bracelet ref M0TZ111J0 has also been mentioned to fit.

I have one that will be arriving tomorrow and will confirm whether it fits or not.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

PFM said:


> Thanks, was aware of the Gineault bracelet but can I buy it stand alone ...ie without having to buy an Ocean Rover ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ginault sell them stand alone via their website - https://ginault.com/shop/ginault-94530g-bracelet/ $229 plus shipping

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi.bloke (May 8, 2013)

Blue fume bronze and perlon. Nice combo.


----------



## PFM (Jun 26, 2016)

That would be great! Thanks



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Just strapped the alpinist bracelet on the Seaforth. Fit is a bit tight but the gap is almost non existent and it fits nice.

Clasp is your usual seiko clasp with the gap but it works!



http://imgur.com/RqkYCPO











Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## PFM (Jun 26, 2016)

Thanks a lot ...that's another alternative! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Tried to get some better pictures of the fitment.

Bracelet reference: seiko M0TZ111J0 (seiko alpinist bracelet)

In the pictures you can see the end link just slightly raised above the lugs and where it meets the case. It's def not noticeable unless you spend several seconds looking at it and you knew what you were looking at.

Fitment is good and I am pleased with the result. I was debating on going with the ginault bracelet but felt this one would be fine for a $70ish lower price.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## kakefe (Feb 16, 2014)

ryan850 said:


> Tried to get some better pictures of the fitment.
> 
> Bracelet reference: seiko M0TZ111J0 (seiko alpinist bracelet)
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. Any effect on bezel action ? as I wrote earlier I experienced the same with sinn h link bracelet which doesn't let the bezel move.
And what is the source of your alpinist bracelet ?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

kakefe said:


> Thanks for sharing. Any effect on bezel action ? as I wrote earlier I experienced the same with sinn h link bracelet which doesn't let the bezel move.
> And what is the source of your alpinist bracelet ?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Bezel action still functions as normal. It doesn't look like it touches the bezel at all and the feel seems to be the same. I checked for marks on the bezel teeth and don't see any.

I purchased the bracelet second hand. I think new from seiya Japan they are 160ish.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtor91 (Aug 28, 2019)

Just came across this micro brand in the morning today and I’ve spent every free moment of the day researching them.

The Bronze Seaforth with the sunburst blue dial is quite possibly the most gorgeous watch I’ve ever seen. Really hoping Jason will get another round of orders for them like he mentioned in his blog off the website!!!

My question to you on here, how will an aluminum nickel bronze case age as in the case of the bronze models?

Thank you!


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

I love my pastel blue Seaforth. I managed to find a bracelet on Aliexpress for about $20 which I think works great. It is an oyster with a 20-16mm taper and a glide-lock clasp, basically it is a Rolex style bracelet. I have bought a few different ones, some have fit the Seaforth, some that fit my NTH. The hole positions are the issue so it can be hit and miss if it will fit your watch, but for $20 it is worth trying out.









Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


----------



## PFM (Jun 26, 2016)

WoW good fit indeed... you don’t remember the vendor?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

PFM said:


> WoW good fit indeed... you don't remember the vendor?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have used Carlywet in the past for a number of bracelets, but I think this one was from someone else. When I checked my order the vendor appears not to have a shop anymore. Just search for a 20mm oyster to fit a Rolex Submariner, there are literally hundreds to pick from.

Just found this one which looks similar.

#Aliexpress ￡19.89 12%OFF | Brands 20mm Brushed Polish Silver Stainless steel Watch Bands Strap For RX Daytona Submarine Role Sub-mariner Wristband Bracelet
https://a.aliexpress.com/_U3UV5

Just make sure to ask for one without a logo.

Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


----------



## PFM (Jun 26, 2016)

Awesome, much appreciated 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Fanntastic (Nov 19, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## firewatch44 (Aug 18, 2013)

Abyss blue on ginault bracelet 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtor91 (Aug 28, 2019)

Mr. Fanntastic said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That right there is perfection my friend. Enjoy!


----------



## mtor91 (Aug 28, 2019)

edit - delete double post


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Sunburst blue back on ginault.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## mtor91 (Aug 28, 2019)

Onedaydyl said:


> Sunburst blue back on ginault.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice - when did they sell the sunburst blue dial on stainless steel?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

mtor91 said:


> Very nice - when did they sell the sunburst blue dial on stainless steel?


First run.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

This one has a 90S5 movement and a 12H bezel, 2 pluses to me.


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

mtor91 said:


> Very nice - when did they sell the sunburst blue dial on stainless steel?


Here's a link to an article when the seaforth was introduced in 2017. https://wornandwound.com/review/halios-seaforth-review/

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Fanntastic (Nov 19, 2019)

mtor91 said:


> That right there is perfection my friend. Enjoy!


Thanks. I'm debating keeping it shiny or letting it patina.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Friday's menu, Halios Seaforth?????


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Gen 1 Seaforth getting some hard use out on the Atlantic. Enjoying some time at sea.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Gen 1 Seaforth getting some hard use out on the Atlantic. Enjoying some time at sea.


Awesome.

Is that the rare black and steel indices version?


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

boatswain said:


> Awesome.
> 
> Is that the rare black and steel indices version?


Indeed it is! It's been a great wrist companion for sailing. Also have a mini TSAR I've been swapping it with.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Indeed it is! It's been a great wrist companion for sailing. Also have a mini TSAR I've been swapping it with.


That's a great version and was my first choice in series one but just missed it. Enjoy!

That's a great sea faring pair


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

BT1985 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That Timex is 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

ck2k01 said:


> That Timex is
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got to start them young....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

BT1985 said:


> Got to start them young....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good man x2


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

Trying the pastel on a green Erika's MN today. I think I like it. I've been trying to sell this thing off and on for a few weeks and it looks like I'm keeping it. Can't say I'm too displeased about that. Just work a little harder to keep this habit up, right? b-)

View attachment 14859243


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

With storms Ciara and Dennis, BY seaforth has decided to go into hibernation and come out rocking in the summer.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Seaforth today


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Nick Mankey hook strap


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 14864217
> 
> 
> Nick Mankey hook strap


Stunning


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I guess I'll keep the thread moving until I change to a different watch!


----------



## cdnguyen729 (Nov 17, 2018)

Does anyone know a viable source for Beads of Rice bracelet since watch gecko no longer is producing them at the moment?


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

View attachment 14871621


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

cdnguyen729 said:


> Does anyone know a viable source for Beads of Rice bracelet since watch gecko no longer is producing them at the moment?


Watch Gauge sells BoR for the NTH watches, same lug size:

https://watchgauge.com/collections/nth/products/amphion-commando-date


----------



## kakefe (Feb 16, 2014)

cdnguyen729 said:


> Does anyone know a viable source for Beads of Rice bracelet since watch gecko no longer is producing them at the moment?


Uncle seiko BOR for speedmaster fits seaforth

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Watch Gauge sells BoR for the NTH watches, same lug size:
> 
> https://watchgauge.com/collections/nth/products/amphion-commando-date
> 
> View attachment 14871705


I've tried an NTH bracelet and it does not fit.

The Baltic BOR bracelet fits though.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)

*Yeah I couldn't get my NTH bracelet to fit the Seaforth either (although I appear to be in the minority that thinks that the watch is enhanced much more by a good strap than an ok-fitting bracelet).

My Seaforth has spent months now on a really comfy Molequin buffalo nubuck strap but I was feeling it needed some change-up and it's back on the EO Sahara. I still think my favorite part of the watch is the lug design and how it catches the light from near any angle (the one thing I think will be muted with the longer lugs of the new models). Jason knocked this one out of the park, dimensionally it's just perfect.
*


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

Adding some bronze


----------



## M6TT F (Aug 7, 2018)

Played around for a new look. Loving the grape and green
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)

It's just so photogenic...


----------



## kiwi.bloke (May 8, 2013)

Patina developing nicely.


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

-


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

MercifulFate said:


> -[/ATTACH=CONFIG]14884963[/ATTACH][/ATTACH=CONFIG]14884961[/ATTACH]


Looks good. Geckota bracelet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> Looks good. Geckota bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's the Oris 65 bracelet. Geckota is going to be sold out of those endlinks that work for the Halios apparently.


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

Are there different sapphire bezels? The sunburst grey seaforths seem to have a lighter grey bezel than the pastel blue or abyss blue. Or is that just lighting in the images?


----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)

johnnywash1 said:


> Are there different sapphire bezels? The sunburst grey seaforths seem to have a lighter grey bezel than the pastel blue or abyss blue. Or is that just lighting in the images?


Yes the Black, Pastel, Nimbus, Yellow, and Orange bezels are black. The Abyss is a dark blue and the SBG is grey.


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

Ellipsis... said:


> johnnywash1 said:
> 
> 
> > Are there different sapphire bezels? The sunburst grey seaforths seem to have a lighter grey bezel than the pastel blue or abyss blue. Or is that just lighting in the images?
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

MercifulFate said:


> Thanks! It's the Oris 65 bracelet. Geckota is going to be sold out of those endlinks that work for the Halios apparently.


Didn't know the Oris 65 bracelet fit. Good to know 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

Okay, so while the Oris 65 riveted style bracelet is my favorite bracelet and does fit the Seaforth, I think that due to proportions of weight and thickness it isn't right for me. The Oris 65 is lighter and feels thinner, so the thin and light bracelet is a perfect fit. On the other hand, the watch head of the Seaforth is significantly heavier than the bracelet so it does feel imbalanced. That, plus I have it set to the smallest size possible (thin wrists) and it doesn't fit as well as I'd like. I think the thicker links and oyster style would pair better and feel more robust which I think the Seaforth would need, which is why I'm showing the Christopher Ward for comparison. I think I'll just go ahead and get the Ginault bracelet finally after all this back and forth. I did see some eBay sellers with bracelets specifically _for_ the Ginault, but when I messaged asking if it would fit the Seaforth, they replied that they have tried and it doesn't work. This certainly seems odd to me since, if it's made for the Ginault, why wouldn't it have the same endlinks?


----------



## dglsjhan (Jul 20, 2017)

I have two Seaforths and have/had two Sixty-Fives. For my 1st Seaforth, in Abyss Blue, I was in on the Gen III pre-order. I purchased a Ginault bracelet soon after even though I had to wait a few months for the watch to arrive. I don't think it's coming off. It's a very nice bracelet, basically a Rolex copy (as is the Ginault watch). The fit on mine is very good. Ginault has come out with a Gen2 watch so I'm not sure if they changed anything on the new ones such that a new bracelet wouldn't fit on a Seaforth. I rather doubt it. But there are many of us w/the Seaforth/Ginault combination so I'm not sure why you're hearing they won't fit.

I put my Sixty-Five bracelet on the 2nd Seaforth, in Pastel Blue, for a while and liked it a lot. But I do think it's more suited for the Oris. I tried a bunch of other straps on this one and ended up back on the factory nylon strap which I also like a lot - a great Summer watch. I probably will be selling it soon though as I just got an Oris Great Barrier Reef III. But I do plan to keep the Abyss Blue.



MercifulFate said:


> Okay, so while the Oris 65 riveted style bracelet is my favorite bracelet and does fit the Seaforth, I think that due to proportions of weight and thickness it isn't right for me. The Oris 65 is lighter and feels thinner, so the thin and light bracelet is a perfect fit. On the other hand, the watch head of the Seaforth is significantly heavier than the bracelet so it does feel imbalanced. That, plus I have it set to the smallest size possible (thin wrists) and it doesn't fit as well as I'd like. I think the thicker links and oyster style would pair better and feel more robust which I think the Seaforth would need, which is why I'm showing the Christopher Ward for comparison. I think I'll just go ahead and get the Ginault bracelet finally after all this back and forth. I did see some eBay sellers with bracelets specifically _for_ the Ginault, but when I messaged asking if it would fit the Seaforth, they replied that they have tried and it doesn't work. This certainly seems odd to me since, if it's made for the Ginault, why wouldn't it have the same endlinks?


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

dglsjhan said:


> I have two Seaforths and have/had two Sixty-Fives. For my 1st Seaforth, in Abyss Blue, I was in on the Gen III pre-order. I purchased a Ginault bracelet soon after even though I had to wait a few months for the watch to arrive. I don't think it's coming off. It's a very nice bracelet, basically a Rolex copy (as is the Ginault watch). The fit on mine is very good. Ginault has come out with a Gen2 watch so I'm not sure if they changed anything on the new ones such that a new bracelet wouldn't fit on a Seaforth. I rather doubt it. But there are many of us w/the Seaforth/Ginault combination so I'm not sure why you're hearing they won't fit.
> 
> I put my Sixty-Five bracelet on the 2nd Seaforth, in Pastel Blue, for a while and liked it a lot. But I do think it's more suited for the Oris. I tried a bunch of other straps on this one and ended up back on the factory nylon strap which I also like a lot - a great Summer watch. I probably will be selling it soon though as I just got an Oris Great Barrier Reef III. But I do plan to keep the Abyss Blue.


Thanks for the response. Not that the Ginault bracelet wouldn't fit, but I was told that the cheaper eBay bracelets _made for_ the Ginaults (but not from Ginault's website) wouldn't fit the Seaforth, and that's something that confuses me, as I'd expect the same end links [https://www.ebay.com/itm/20MM-CUSTO...91352?hash=item215f717338:g:GrMAAOSwmvBdNPk3]. Excellent choice on the Oris Great Barrier, I'm a huge fan of the blue on those and would love a clean ocean Aquis some day.


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

With the collection


----------



## dglsjhan (Jul 20, 2017)

Oris just released an Aquis in a 41.5 diameter though w/only a blue dial available at this time. This should be about the perfect size for many, including me. The 43.5 size has a quite large dial but it's still a good fit on the wrist. Many have said that the 39.5 wears very small. I can't wait for the limited edition versions to come out in that size.



MercifulFate said:


> Thanks for the response. Not that the Ginault bracelet wouldn't fit, but I was told that the cheaper eBay bracelets _made for_ the Ginaults (but not from Ginault's website) wouldn't fit the Seaforth, and that's something that confuses me, as I'd expect the same end links [https://www.ebay.com/itm/20MM-CUSTO...91352?hash=item215f717338:g:GrMAAOSwmvBdNPk3]. Excellent choice on the Oris Great Barrier, I'm a huge fan of the blue on those and would love a clean ocean Aquis some day.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

MercifulFate said:


> With the collection


Very solid collection man


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Very solid collection man


Thanks! The black 65 has pretty much been the only thing I wear since I've got it ~3 weeks ago and only comes off for the Halios. Today I purchased a tool to change the bracelets easier since now I've got 3 watches the Oris 65 bracelet can go on.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

MercifulFate said:


> Thanks! The black 65 has pretty much been the only thing I wear since I've got it ~3 weeks ago and only comes off for the Halios. Today I purchased a tool to change the bracelets easier since now I've got 3 watches the Oris 65 bracelet can go on.


I have the bronze 65 and also an ss bezel halios. Both solid pieces. Nice choice!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## M6TT F (Aug 7, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FOIS (Oct 19, 2018)

Mr. Fanntastic said:


> The Abyss Blue is definitely my favorite Seaforth. Can't wait for the Fairwind.


I have a couple Seaforths and the Abyss Blue/Sapphire is the one I find myself wearing most often. Just a beautiful watch


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

FOIS said:


> I have a couple Seaforths and the Abyss Blue/Sapphire is the one I find myself wearing most often. Just a beautiful watch


Ditto (today).










The blue of it really came out today (way more so than in that picture). I'm thinking it was the overcast weather (combined with being in my car when I noticed it). Because in more direct sunlight it tends to look more black (old pics).



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> Ditto (today).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!

I always find the abyss looks blacker in pics than what my eye sees.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Very nice!
> 
> I always find the abyss looks blacker in pics than what my eye sees.


Thanks 

For me it's really all about the lighting. But I think based on past discussions that I tend to see it as darker than you do.

Lord knows whether my red-green color blindness has anything to do with it 

In any case,










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

The bronzo gets the nod today!









Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## PFM (Jun 26, 2016)

Blue Steel!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Norm S (Nov 24, 2013)

Impatiently waiting for that patina.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robin11 (Jun 7, 2018)

View attachment 14912249








Black+Gilt


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

PFM said:


> Blue Steel!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ginault bracelet?


----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)

That GMT is just fantastic! And I like CK's combo the best. I've given up on ever getting one so I just picked up a Bell & Ross GMT (the round version) and have to say it's a great watch and I was able to get it for just a little more than most of the Seaforth GMT's go for.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

bjespo said:


> That GMT is just fantastic! And I like CK's combo the best. I've given up on ever getting one so I just picked up a Bell & Ross GMT (the round version) and have to say it's a great watch and I was able to get it for just a little more than most of the Seaforth GMT's go for.


Grazie.

Post a pic!

If I ever paired down to just 2-3 watches, it'd make the cut as my travel GADA alongside my casual 12-hour SKX and probably a chrono of some sort.

I'm finding rugged but handsome GADA at or below around 47mm lug-to-lug with a travel or chrono complication is my sweet spot. Thinner and at least 100m WR is strongly preferable. Darker dials all else being equal. No need for dress.

Jason has certainly succeeded, especially with the Seaforth, at capturing the ethos of an affordable GADA sports watch. (That is, Halios's basic mission statement.)




























The speedy feels a little too *precious* to me though (subjective, but luxury watches give me pause). Plus the 50m (or 30m for my reduced) WR isn't confidence instilling.

I prefer feeling as if I could destroy a watch through rough and tumble without too much concern (so I prefer sub-$1000). So I'm still on the lookout for a cheaper, more rugged feeling alternative.

A thin, relatively small micro brand riff on a Navitimer would probably do it for me. Mechaquartz would work just fine for me to keep costs down. I like my Seiko SNA411 well enough but it doesn't quite 100% for me for minor subjective reasons.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

I've tried several bracelets and have settled on a super comfortable Monta.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Robin11 said:


> View attachment 14912249
> 
> View attachment 14912247
> 
> Black+Gilt


Great combo with the dark brown leather. I'll have to try that combo out as I have the same SF.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

One of my Seaforth with fixed bezel. A perfect dress watch.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nanda said:


> One of my Seaforth with fixed bezel. A perfect dress watch.
> 
> View attachment 14914181


That's a beauty


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Nanda said:


> One of my Seaforth with fixed bezel. A perfect dress watch.
> 
> View attachment 14914181


Very nice. This steel sunburst gray fixie is a really versatile watch. I always think it looks great on a casual brown leather strap too. I already have a few Seaforths so I'm unlikely to buy it but whenever I see one I'm always tempted to pick up a SNXS79 as a budget alternative.


----------



## PFM (Jun 26, 2016)

Nope, this one I got on Ali express for about $30,







best fit ever around the case! ...love the micro adjustment of the glide lock...they are sold as replacement bracelets for submariners

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

PFM said:


> Nope, this one I got on Ali express for about $30,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds awesome, got any photos?


----------



## laurens.leurs (May 8, 2018)

MercifulFate said:


> Sounds awesome, got any photos?


And a link to the vendor? I usually wear my Seaforth on a EO marine strap but want to give a bracelet a try.

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

yinzburgher said:


> Very nice. This steel sunburst gray fixie is a really versatile watch. I always think it looks great on a casual brown leather strap too. I already have a few Seaforths so I'm unlikely to buy it but whenever I see one I'm always tempted to pick up a SNXS79 as a budget alternative.


You are right. The SNXS79 is a true and good looking alternative. Structure and color of the dial is very nice. Also the hands. But in my opinion a dress watch needs to have a crown at 3. I have in the past often considered to buy a SNXS. But the hidden crown at 4 stopped me.


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

wis_dad said:


>


That's a fantastic combo!

Wish I had me a seaforth...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PFM (Jun 26, 2016)

To be honest I ordered off the mobile Ali express... the name of the vendor is YF Strap store










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Sunburst getting sunrays.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## theleftwrist (Nov 12, 2017)

PFM said:


> To be honest I ordered off the mobile Ali express... the name of the vendor is YF Strap store
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Found it and got one! Will report back if it fits my SBG Seaforth but it seems like the Ali express bracelets are a crapshoot. May fit perfectly or not at all.

We shall see!

IG: https://www.instagram.com/theleftwrist/


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

theleftwrist said:


> Found it and got one! Will report back if it fits my SBG Seaforth but it seems like the Ali express bracelets are a crapshoot. May fit perfectly or not at all.
> 
> We shall see!
> 
> IG: https://www.instagram.com/theleftwrist/


I ordered a similar off of eBay for over twice as much. It did arrive defective (deep gash in one of the links) but I'll still be ordering the same one from AliExpress after I handle the refund. I'll have to see it on the Seaforth.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

laurens.leurs said:


> And a link to the vendor? I usually wear my Seaforth on a EO marine strap but want to give a bracelet a try.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


I think it's likely the one at the link below. Others have reported that the Carlywet Submariner bracelets from AliExpress also fit perfectly but I haven't tried them.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33016902282.html?spm=2114.12010610.8148356.1.3adb3867sbAkOh


----------



## PeladonWatch (Oct 24, 2019)

I'm very much tempted to get a no date sapphire as well for my second C4th!


----------



## firewatch44 (Aug 18, 2013)

PFM said:


> To be honest I ordered off the mobile Ali express... the name of the vendor is YF Strap store
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like an amazing fit!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## firewatch44 (Aug 18, 2013)

Abyss on ginault today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Can anyone help with the fitting of metal bracelet with curve end links on the Seaforth?

Please add to the list if there are any good fitting ones. 

Ginault bracelet - Best fit
WatchGeoko Curved Ends (hollow) for Rolex watches - 
Sinn 556 bracelet -
Alpinist SARB017 bracelet - 
Strap code bracelet for SARB017 -


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

slow_mo said:


> Can anyone help with the fitting of metal bracelet with curve end links on the Seaforth?
> 
> Please add to the list if there are any good fitting ones.
> 
> ...


I thoroughly enjoy the Ginault.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

slow_mo said:


> Can anyone help with the fitting of metal bracelet with curve end links on the Seaforth?
> 
> Please add to the list if there are any good fitting ones.
> 
> ...


A Monta bracelet fits also.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

slow_mo said:


> Can anyone help with the fitting of metal bracelet with curve end links on the Seaforth?
> 
> Please add to the list if there are any good fitting ones.
> 
> ...


I got mine from Aliexpress and it fits just as well as any I have seen on here.









Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


----------



## kakefe (Feb 16, 2014)

"1.Ginault bracelet - Best fit

2.WatchGeoko Curved Ends (hollow) for Rolex watches - 

3.Sinn 556 bracelet -

4.Alpinist SARB017 bracelet - 

5.Strap code bracelet for SARB017 "



my additions are:

6. meranom vostok bracelet with 020 endlink( which I am currently using)

7. uncleseiko BOR for Omega speedmaster



BTW I tried sinn 556 bracelet but with it you cannot turn the bezel 






Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

kakefe said:


> "1.Ginault bracelet - Best fit
> 
> 2.WatchGeoko Curved Ends (hollow) for Rolex watches -
> 
> ...


"1.Ginault bracelet - Best fit

2.WatchGeoko Curved Ends (hollow) for Rolex watches -

3.Sinn 556 bracelet -

4.Alpinist SARB017 bracelet - YES, it fits

5.Strap code bracelet for SARB017 " - does NOT fit

my additions are:

6. meranom vostok bracelet with 020 endlink( which I am currently using)

7. uncleseiko BOR for Omega speedmaster

BTW I tried sinn 556 bracelet but with it you cannot turn the bezel

Additional additions

8. Baltic BoR bracelet

9. Hadley Roma jubilee (hollow Endlinks)

Aliexpress:
These are hit and miss and the lug holes and don't always line up. I purchased a Carlywet jubilee bracelet and it didn't fit the Seaforth.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## laurens.leurs (May 8, 2018)

I read reviews in the YF Strap Store stating that their Submariner bracelet has a Rolex logo on the strap. The store confirmed that this is indeed the case, so that strap is off my wishlist. Fortunately the list of alternatives looks promising.


----------



## laurens.leurs (May 8, 2018)

Oops, I meant to say that the logo is on the clasp


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

I really love this watch...


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

MercifulFate said:


> I really love this watch...
> View attachment 14924237
> View attachment 14924239


I feel the same way!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

I had 4 Seaforths at one point, and I'm down to this one now. This watch isn't going anywhere.


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

Does anyone know if the Fairwind / Universa bracelet fits the Seaforth? How come I don't see anyone mentioning it?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

shane.shepherd said:


> Does anyone know if the Fairwind / Universa bracelet fits the Seaforth? How come I don't see anyone mentioning it?


The fair wind isn't out yet, so it is an unknown.

Though I vaguely vaguely remember perhaps seeing HALIOS say a while back somewhere that it won't fit. I could be wrong on that though. I suspect that it wouldn't fit with the longer lugs that the fair wind appears to have.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

shane.shepherd said:


> Does anyone know if the Fairwind / Universa bracelet fits the Seaforth? How come I don't see anyone mentioning it?


No, the Fairwind/Universa bracelet will not fit the Seaforth according to Jason.


boatswain said:


> The fair wind isn't out yet, so it is an unknown.
> 
> Though I vaguely vaguely remember perhaps seeing HALIOS say a while back somewhere that it won't fit. I could be wrong on that though. I suspect that it wouldn't fit with the longer lugs that the fair wind appears to have.


You are correct, he did say that.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Always a pleasure to wear the series 2 Abyss


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Two more...love this dial and case proportions.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E90 Skye (Jan 3, 2019)

Alphashark strap by Blueshark









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## E90 Skye (Jan 3, 2019)

^ sorry Blushark* autocorrected

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Switching the Series II Abyss Sapphire to sport mode.










It has spent most of its life on a NATO but going back to the superb stock rubber.


----------



## itibiertia0887 (Feb 24, 2020)

boatswain said:


> Switching the Series II Abyss Sapphire to sport mode.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Switching to sports mode like a transformer!!

How do one buy a new Halios SF these days?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

itibiertia0887 said:


> Switching to sports mode like a transformer!!
> 
> How do one buy a new Halios SF these days?


It sounds like there will be no more new SS Seaforths made unfortunately.

I believe there has been mention of more of the bronze versions being made though. Someone can definitely correct me if I am wrong on either of those points though.

You may want to check out the upcoming fair wind and universa models which have a similar design aesthetic. there is a mailing list to sign up for for the fairwind that closes this weekend.


----------



## itibiertia0887 (Feb 24, 2020)

boatswain said:


> It sounds like there will be no more new SS Seaforths made unfortunately.
> 
> I believe there has been mention of more of the bronze versions being made though. Someone can definitely correct me if I am wrong on either of those points though.
> 
> You may want to check out the upcoming fair wind and universa models which have a similar design aesthetic. there is a mailing list to sign up for for the fairwind that closes this weekend.


That is sad news indeed.

I have pegged myself in the new fairwind and Universa thread, keep an hawk eye out for it.

Thanks!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Sayan (Aug 19, 2017)

Interesting conversation on IG about Seaforth, i think we might be able to see SF back, but not soon. 

Someone asked the following:
Ever planning on re-releasing some original seaforths or is it all new going forward?

Jason replied:
a possibility for the end of the year, but I'd like to rework the dial at the very least. It still feels like milking a cow till it drops dead, but I suppose I'm running a business (term used VERY loosely, based on level of competence &#55357;&#56833


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sayan said:


> Interesting conversation on IG about Seaforth, i think we might be able to see SF back, but not soon.
> 
> Someone asked the following:
> Ever planning on re-releasing some original seaforths or is it all new going forward?
> ...


Very interesting.


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

Sayan said:


> Interesting conversation on IG about Seaforth, i think we might be able to see SF back, but not soon.
> 
> Someone asked the following:
> Ever planning on re-releasing some original seaforths or is it all new going forward?
> ...


Very interesting. I'd love the triangle 12 o'clock on one of the stainless steels.


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

Sayan said:


> Interesting conversation on IG about Seaforth, i think we might be able to see SF back, but not soon.
> 
> Someone asked the following:
> Ever planning on re-releasing some original seaforths or is it all new going forward?
> ...


he shouldn't feel bad, how many iterations of the Nth subs with different dials and handsets are there now? that is really the definition of milking a cow to death.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

When you’ve got a platform that works (for Halios or NTH), why not keep the milk flowing, while trying new things on a second front?

A la the Speedmaster, or even 70 years worth of Rolex Submariners. 

Or any successful band for that matter (put out new stuff but keep playing some of the hits). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Abyss


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

ck2k01 said:


> Or any successful band for that matter (put out new stuff but keep playing some of the hits).


A lot of bands absolutely hated performing their most popular songs as they have simply performed them way too much. As a one man show kind of business, I do expect similar sentiments from him. It's not like the speedmaster where the designer just thought "let's just switch up the dial color a bit and call it a day" and the manufacturing team's gonna handle it.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seaforth this thing is still a dominant player in my lineup.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

JLS36 said:


> Seaforth this thing is still a dominant player in my lineup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. That nimbus grey on grey canvas is subtle


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Wow. That nimbus grey on grey canvas is subtle


Thanks the dial and cade are tough bot to love.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

deepfriedicecubes said:


> A lot of bands absolutely hated performing their most popular songs as they have simply performed them way too much. As a one man show kind of business, I do expect similar sentiments from him. It's not like the speedmaster where the designer just thought "let's just switch up the dial color a bit and call it a day" and the manufacturing team's gonna handle it.


Indeed. Hence the common middle path between artistic enjoyment and the music business: "you all get to tolerate listening to this new album live, but at the end you get a hit plus an encore to make it worth it."



But ya, Jason does seem to prefer to keep it moving rather than having a core lineup. So the "it'll definitely sell" of the Seaforth must represent quite the predicament for him.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Going back to the series 1 today


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

As much as I love my Seaforth (and I really love my Seaforth), I am very excited for the Fairwind to finally release.

Anyone else in here picking up the next step in the Seaforths evolution?


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

Anyone else in here picking up the next step in the Seaforths evolution?[/QUOTE]

I am on the list, but I am not sure at this point. I have a white dial Tropik and a pastel Seaforth from Halios. Three Halios may be abit much for me. Heck that's would almost be the price of BB36, so I dont think so.


----------



## itibiertia0887 (Feb 24, 2020)

boatswain said:


>


This is such a tease, super beaut


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

A great travel companion-only watch needed.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Just seen this gmt piece for sale. $1850! Opening line " I love this watch but find I'm not wearing it ever"! What!









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wahlaoeh (Sep 8, 2013)

What app are you using to see the listings and the median price? 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

Loving the photos guys thanks for sharing, here's mine (featuring girlfriend's joke: "holy Halios"):


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Wahlaoeh said:


> What app are you using to see the listings and the median price?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Watch patrol. Works the same as watch recon, although I dont know where they get the figures from.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## itibiertia0887 (Feb 24, 2020)

ck2k01 said:


> A great travel companion-only watch needed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you fair with the short GMT hand?


----------



## kakefe (Feb 16, 2014)

SF under sleeve

p.s. : on Uncle seiko bracelet for speedy









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

itibiertia0887 said:


> How do you fair with the short GMT hand?


I like it.

Like Jason, I ended up preferring it to the prototype long bent GMT hand.

It's a neat, compact look.

And I don't find it taking me any longer to use it to read the second time zone than any of my other GMTs with hands that terminate at the 24-hour scale.

In my experience, I think this owes to all GMT hands and corresponding 24-hour scales taking a moment to orient to (mentally shift) from the 12-hour function, no matter the former's design.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## firewatch44 (Aug 18, 2013)

Are the bezels interchangeable? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

firewatch44 said:


> Are the bezels interchangeable?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope. I asked Jason that once. He said he didn't want to deal with botched installations and keeping extra parts beyond spares for repairs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

ck2k01 said:


> Nope. I asked Jason that once. He said he didn't want to deal with botched installations and keeping extra parts beyond spares for repairs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a good way of saying buy more than one watches with the same midcase lol


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Man I love this watch.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

KingKF1221 said:


> That is a good way of saying buy more than one watches with the same midcase lol


I used to be annoyed by the answer.

But I've received the same reply from every brand owner to date besides Ross at Hamtun, and I've come around to understanding why it's the usual position.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theleftwrist (Nov 12, 2017)

Ordered 03 Mar, arrived 13 Mar. Considering Covid-19, that's pretty fast.

Spent 20 mins resizing (screws in the links are pretty easy but was trying to figure out the 'glidelock') and the moment of truth.

It fits!










First impressions: for the price, the fit and finish is pretty awesome. I can see myself eventually getting over the endlinks fit (to my eye, the fit looks a little incongruous even though I can't really put my finger on it; more rounded and curved endlinks vs angular lugs).

Downsides include fiddly 'glidelock' (not sure if it's user error), slightly tinny feeling of the bracelet overall and the Crown and assorted branded markings on the buckle.

But I'm just glad for now that it fits.

IG: https://www.instagram.com/theleftwrist/


----------



## firewatch44 (Aug 18, 2013)

Gen III SUNBURST GREY 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FOIS (Oct 19, 2018)

Onedaydyl said:


> Just seen this gmt piece for sale. $1850! Opening line " I love this watch but find I'm not wearing it ever"! What!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That seems like the right price for a GMT? They pop up so rarely that I actually don't even know where to ballpark it.


----------



## barryallen44 (Jul 29, 2018)

Some Everest strap action on my abyss blue










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

boatswain said:


>


Just seen a sunburst blue piece with gmt dial being sold on watchuseek. Sure it will go soon.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## firewatch44 (Aug 18, 2013)

barryallen44 said:


> Some Everest strap action on my abyss blue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! That strap looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Is anyone trading in their Seaforth for a fairwind? Trying to decide that myself. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

ryan850 said:


> Is anyone trading in their Seaforth for a fairwind? Trying to decide that myself.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Trading, absolutely not. The blue might be a great addition to the collection but by no means a substitute or replacement. Don't think I could ever let go of this one...

(and don't know why photo is so blurry)


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

KingKF1221 said:


> That is a good way of saying buy more than one watches with the same midcase lol


but this is with all due respect might I add since Halios watches are well worth the rite to own more than one


----------



## itibiertia0887 (Feb 24, 2020)

I have been thinking about this piece vs the MV's GMT with the longer GMT non bent hands. Both have that classic double baton at 12. 

Would love to see a comparison between the two watches if anyone have one to compare it with


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

barryallen44 said:


> Some Everest strap action on my abyss blue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you please show more photos including the clasp ? I also have an abyss


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

L8foregolf said:


> Just force it with some Brass Black. I have some pics on pg. 1035. You always reverse it and shine it back up. I'm enjoying the affect.


Just curious: how would you reverse it? I have no real intention of reversing the patina on my Halios Seaforth Bronze yet I would like to know how to do it. 
Patina coming along nicely. Darkest at the crown and crown side. Some spotiness in between lugs.


----------



## dan13rla (Sep 28, 2017)

I've owned two Seaforths in my time and when I find the third that will be my final purchase of these.  Anyone got an ETA model with sapphire bezel and a colorful dial to sell? :-d :-!


----------



## firewatch44 (Aug 18, 2013)

Abyss gen III on barton strap. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

firewatch44 said:


> Abyss gen III on barton strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. 

I had a buddy recently pick up a Barton sailcloth and he really likes it. Looks good on the SF.


----------



## barryallen44 (Jul 29, 2018)

s.z said:


> Can you please show more photos including the clasp ? I also have an abyss


It's just the standard Everest strap buckle. For the model, you can pick the explorer, OP39, Sub c or the explorer II (16570).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10 (Sep 30, 2016)

Have to pick up one of these. Do they make anything with green dial or bezel? Pictures?


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

Youssefb08 said:


> Have to pick up one of these. Do they make anything with green dial or bezel? Pictures?


Good luck


----------



## Thirdgenbird (Feb 21, 2015)

ryan850 said:


> Is anyone trading in their Seaforth for a fairwind? Trying to decide that myself.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Anyone with a gray or pastel blue no-date?


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Thirdgenbird said:


> Anyone with a gray or pastel blue no-date?


Yes, pastel blue no date with fixed bezel.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## itibiertia0887 (Feb 24, 2020)

want to get one !


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Youssefb08 said:


> Have to pick up one of these. Do they make anything with green dial or bezel? Pictures?


Sort of.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)

C&B Linen Melange perlon for a few more days before I probably go back to the khaki Molequin.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ellipsis... said:


> C&B Linen Melange perlon for a few more days before I probably go back to the khaki Molequin.
> 
> View attachment 14953943
> 
> ...


I really like the textured pattern on that perlon.

And of course than burst grey


----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)

boatswain said:


> I really like the textured pattern on that perlon.
> 
> And of course than burst grey


Yeah I really like the perlon but I haven't used it in ages - I originally bought it for use with my NTH Holland but I've barely worn that watch since purchasing it. Figured I'd at least give the strap a try on something else, it's been lonely in my strap binder. It looks good on the SBG but I actually think a smooth or steel bezel Bahama Yellow or Signal Orange Seaforth would be the best fit for it. I think it's best with a bit of colour, like this:









I really like the Crown and Buckle perlon though - I highly recommend them if you're not going with the OG Eulit models. The Eulit are pricier but in my experience they are definitely the best. I've several times considered picking up a https://holbensfinewatchbands.com/c...it-palma-pacific-woven-perlon-brown-two-piece for the SBG Seaforth as I generally prefer 2 piece straps over passthrough models.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ellipsis... said:


> Yeah I really like the perlon but I haven't used it in ages - I originally bought it for use with my NTH Holland but I've barely worn that watch since purchasing it. Figured I'd at least give the strap a try on something else, it's been lonely in my strap binder. It looks good on the SBG but I actually think a smooth or steel bezel Bahama Yellow or Signal Orange Seaforth would be the best fit for it. I think it's best with a bit of colour, like this:
> 
> View attachment 14954001
> 
> ...


Cheers 

I have a Eulit as my go to perlon but nice to hear of other quality options.

I'm curious to see your strap binder now!

My strap collection seems to have grown somehow (still very small I am sure compared to some folks around these parts) and so I'd be interested into how those with strap collections store them.


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Cheers
> 
> I have a Eulit as my go to perlon but nice to hear of other quality options.
> 
> ...


I dedicated an entire drawer to straps and it still became a mess...


----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)

MercifulFate said:


> I dedicated an entire drawer to straps and it still became a mess...


A long time ago I realized that when I put everything in a drawer I didn't ever feel inspired to pull anything in particular out, so I started a sort of hierarchy where the "good" straps just sat out on a shelf while the unwearables wallowed in a drawer (...they're still there as my inner hoarder prevents me from throwing anything out, no matter how many years I've not worn a 5? dollar NATO for). My storage solutions somewhat evolved from there as for me out of sight is out of mind. Organizing them into a binder or two really helps as well with deciding what works with what because all the colours and materials are right there to compare.



boatswain said:


> Cheers
> 
> I have a Eulit as my go to perlon but nice to hear of other quality options.
> 
> ...


My better 20mm straps generally are in one of two of these Optima cases with my 18's, 21's, and 22's in the other. Various buckles, unused bracelets and springbars are kept in a Slim Plano Tackle?/Organization box. It keeps my shoulderless bars for my GSAR and Monster away from the normal springbars because in my youth I had to cut a broken springbar out of a watch and that was an incredible pain in the ass. Not doing that again... There's a nice pouch that came with the C&B American Made Walnut Boxcalf and that generally just sits loose in the 20mm binder where I keep a Bergeon 6767 with a variety of forked tips and pokers, a small anti-static cloth and one or two little microfiber wipes that came as extras from Esslinger orders or one of the watches or something. Everything else that doesn't fit those categories has probably been unceremoniously tossed into a filing cabinet drawer where I immediately forget I have it.

This is an older pic as I'm not home for another few days but this is most of the good 20mm bands:


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

While it took me some time of amassing straps to be willing to pay for a box this pricey, I did recently begin using this for strap storage:

















https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0777BHVB6/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_HW2BEbFH1RWQ8

I'm pretty happy with it. Its large size and three stacked trays can hold a lot of bracelets and straps (I have maybe 40 or so in there), and other odds and ends (e.g., bags of spring bars, spring bar tools).

It looks pretty good too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ellipsis... said:


> A long time ago I realized that when I put everything in a drawer I didn't ever feel inspired to pull anything in particular out, so I started a sort of hierarchy where the "good" straps just sat out on a shelf while the unwearables wallowed in a drawer (...they're still there as my inner hoarder prevents me from throwing anything out, no matter how many years I've not worn a 5? dollar NATO for). My storage solutions somewhat evolved from there as for me out of sight is out of mind. Organizing them into a binder or two really helps as well with deciding what works with what because all the colours and materials are right there to compare.
> 
> My better 20mm straps generally are in one of two of these Optima cases with my 18's, 21's, and 22's in the other. Various buckles, unused bracelets and springbars are kept in a Slim Plano Tackle?/Organization box. It keeps my shoulderless bars for my GSAR and Monster away from the normal springbars because in my youth I had to cut a broken springbar out of a watch and that was an incredible pain in the ass. Not doing that again... There's a nice pouch that came with the C&B American Made Walnut Boxcalf and that generally just sits loose in the 20mm binder where I keep a Bergeon 6767 with a variety of forked tips and pokers, a small anti-static cloth and one or two little microfiber wipes that came as extras from Esslinger orders or one of the watches or something. Everything else that doesn't fit those categories has probably been unceremoniously tossed into a filing cabinet drawer where I immediately forget I have it.
> 
> ...


I like that 

Very tidy, easy to see,and affordable.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## firewatch44 (Aug 18, 2013)

itibiertia0887 said:


> want to get one !


I have an abyss Blue gen 3 I'd sell.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NyCSnEaK (Nov 21, 2008)

Erika's Orginials with bronze hardware.


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

Need more pastel blue in this thread!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

theleftwrist said:


> Ordered 03 Mar, arrived 13 Mar. Considering Covid-19, that's pretty fast.
> 
> Spent 20 mins resizing (screws in the links are pretty easy but was trying to figure out the 'glidelock') and the moment of truth.
> 
> ...


I picked one of these up and it arrived today.
Unfortunately it does not fit my Seaforth. I can get one of the end of the spring bar in the lug hole but the other will not go in.

All is not lost though. Time to remove some material!


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

DirtyHarrie said:


> I picked one of these up and it arrived today.
> Unfortunately it does not fit my Seaforth. I can get one of the end of the spring bar in the lug hole but the other will not go in.
> 
> All is not lost though. Time to remove some material!


I found out the same thing. I could get one wide in but the other side wouldn't fit. There was too much material on the side of the end link that touches the case.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Good lighting this evening. On Hadley Roma bracelet.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

ryan850 said:


> I found out the same thing. I could get one wide in but the other side wouldn't fit. There was too much material on the side of the end link that touches the case.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Did you get it to.fit?


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Did you get it to.fit?


No. I haven't tried removing any material.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## PFM (Jun 26, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FOIS (Oct 19, 2018)

Lots of off the wrist time in these work from home days.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## itibiertia0887 (Feb 24, 2020)

FOIS said:


> Lots of off the wrist time in these work from home days.
> View attachment 14965771


what is the model name of this perticular SF?


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

mplsabdullah said:


> .


Those beveled hands look great in this photo.


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Some needed sunshine.


----------



## Thirdgenbird (Feb 21, 2015)

How many left hand variants are out there?


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Twehttam said:


> Some needed sunshine.
> 
> View attachment 14967575


Another destro! Looks good. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Thirdgenbird said:


> How many left hand variants are out there?


Didn't catch that at first. Cool, I didn't know some were floating around.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks, guys! My son’s a lefty and I like as many reminders of him as possible close to me. |> Now that I’m working from home, I get the best option... him!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Twehttam said:


> Some needed sunshine.
> 
> View attachment 14967575


Great pic


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Hiking with the gray dial gen 3. The gray bezel really makes it!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## itibiertia0887 (Feb 24, 2020)

Thirdgenbird said:


> How many left hand variants are out there?


I don't think any LHD/Destro SF were made.....I could be wrong.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

warsh said:


> Hiking with the gray dial gen 3. The gray bezel really makes it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lovely. 

I finally tried on the canvas strap that came with my series 2 today, albeit not a Seaforth.

It is a really nice strap.


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

itibiertia0887 said:


> I don't think any LHD/Destro SF were made.....I could be wrong.











:-!


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

I've seen a couple of destros in the bronze versions in purple and sunburst blue. I understand Jason does these variants as a sort of one off run. Here's a few photos









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

News flash. I have read that cheapestnatostraps are struggling to stay in business. According to their Instagram feed their sales have fallen off since ... yes coronavirus. They are offering a lot of their straps at a heavy discount. They are great value for money, and in these circumstances, perhaps we, as part of the watchfam, should help to support them. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Thirdgenbird (Feb 21, 2015)

Anyone know if their Two Piece Jubilée strap run wide, narrow, or spot on? I am wondering if one will fit on a 19mm watch.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Onedaydyl said:


> News flash. I have read that cheapestnatostraps are struggling to stay in business. According to their Instagram feed their sales have fallen off since ... yes coronavirus. They are offering a lot of their straps at a heavy discount. They are great value for money, and in these circumstances, perhaps we, as part of the watchfam, should help to support them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Yes, I bought five straps from them today to try to help them out. They always offer great VFM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh wow that’s too bad. I recently ordered some straps from them for the first time. Decent quality for the price and at 70%+ off now seems like a no brainer especially for some of their nicer straps like the seatbelt Natos.


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

Ellipsis... said:


> A long time ago I realized that when I put everything in a drawer I didn't ever feel inspired to pull anything in particular out, so I started a sort of hierarchy where the "good" straps just sat out on a shelf while the unwearables wallowed in a drawer (...they're still there as my inner hoarder prevents me from throwing anything out, no matter how many years I've not worn a 5? dollar NATO for). My storage solutions somewhat evolved from there as for me out of sight is out of mind. Organizing them into a binder or two really helps as well with deciding what works with what because all the colours and materials are right there to compare.
> 
> My better 20mm straps generally are in one of two of these Optima cases with my 18's, 21's, and 22's in the other. Various buckles, unused bracelets and springbars are kept in a Slim Plano Tackle?/Organization box. It keeps my shoulderless bars for my GSAR and Monster away from the normal springbars because in my youth I had to cut a broken springbar out of a watch and that was an incredible pain in the ass. Not doing that again... There's a nice pouch that came with the C&B American Made Walnut Boxcalf and that generally just sits loose in the 20mm binder where I keep a Bergeon 6767 with a variety of forked tips and pokers, a small anti-static cloth and one or two little microfiber wipes that came as extras from Esslinger orders or one of the watches or something. Everything else that doesn't fit those categories has probably been unceremoniously tossed into a filing cabinet drawer where I immediately forget I have it.
> 
> ...





warsh said:


> Yes, I bought five straps from them today to try to help them out. They always offer great VFM
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ditto. I bought one of those red/green/black bond natos from them a long time ago and it's my most comfortable one. In for some more and going to copy Ellipsis's setup with that folder. Very clean!


----------



## Robin11 (Jun 7, 2018)

I have to admit that gilt is really mesmerizing, makes you want to keep staring at it


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

Anyone with the gray canvas strap interested in trading for green? Added an extra hole for my smaller wrist but it's done well!


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

Question here, I own a Halios series 2 and series 3 that I purchased last year. I've recently noticed that the bottom 6 markers both both are kinda misalign? Is that unusual?I don't really mine too much but would like opinions on this from fellow Halios owners!

Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

dayandnight said:


> Question here, I own a Halios series 2 and series 3 that I purchased last year. I've recently noticed that the bottom 6 markers both both are kinda misalign? Is that unusual?I don't really mine too much but would like opinions on this from fellow Halios owners!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you send some photos so we can see what you mean?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Just got a new rustic nato strap for BY seaforth. Kinda like it.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Yesterday









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jimsauer (May 22, 2015)

Onedaydyl said:


> Can you send some photos so we can see what you mean?


Yes, share a photo or two, but if you have any concerns at all, I suggest you contact Jason directly. He takes this stuff very seriously and I haven't heard of a single Halios customer who was in any way disappointed with his response. He'll take care of you if there is any way to do so. Good luck.


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

JLS36 said:


> Yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very stunning!


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Testing out some blue leather on the abyss.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Just a quick note that I received amazing, way beyond the call of duty service on an out of warranty series 1 Seaforth from Jason this week. 

I don’t want to get into too much detail because I don’t want to raise expectations unrealistically, but when Jason restricts the numbers of watches he sells with the argument that he can’t provide stellar after sales service if he does, he means it. And he is living up to it. 

Thank you Jason. I may need to re-think my “only one Seaforth” policy...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Earl Grey said:


> Just a quick note that I received amazing, way beyond the call of duty service on an out of warranty series 1 Seaforth from Jason this week.
> 
> I don't want to get into too much detail because I don't want to raise expectations unrealistically, but when Jason restricts the numbers of watches he sells with the argument that he can't provide stellar after sales service if he does, he means it. And he is living up to it.
> 
> ...


That's great 

Service in any industry sets brands apart.

I do especially value it though with mechanical watches which can be fiddly little beasts that see a lot of abuse.

Hope your Seaforth makes it back safe and sound d if it hasn't done so already.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Here’s a Seaforth update from The HALIOS journal on their website. 


“Seaforth (bronze / stainless steel): I placed an order for Sellita movements in January, with the plan to release a run at the end of 2020. Sellita has now shut their operations down temporarily so this will most likely affect that initial timeline. Cases / dials / bezels are not finalized yet but my inkling is to produce either all stainless steel Seaforths or mostly SS and a very small number of bronzos. I'd like to make some changes to the dial and bezel designs, along with a number of quality improvements to hopefully bring some freshness to the line.”


So...it seems like new SS seaforths are on table with changes and improvements. 

Curious!

What changes would you want to see?


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Bring me sunshine.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

I’d love a pure glossy white dial. There really is nothing out there like the explorer II polar white dial. Many try but often fall short. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

The idea of a new updated Seaforth is really exciting! Can't wait to see what Jason cooks up!


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Here's a Seaforth update from The HALIOS journal on their website.
> 
> "Seaforth (bronze / stainless steel): I placed an order for Sellita movements in January, with the plan to release a run at the end of 2020. Sellita has now shut their operations down temporarily so this will most likely affect that initial timeline. Cases / dials / bezels are not finalized yet but my inkling is to produce either all stainless steel Seaforths or mostly SS and a very small number of bronzos. I'd like to make some changes to the dial and bezel designs, along with a number of quality improvements to hopefully bring some freshness to the line."
> 
> ...


I'd want to see a different edge on the bezels. I'm not too much of a fan of the teeth and the stainless steel bezel is moreso unattractive to me and looks like a gear of sorts. This is a lot less noticeable on the sapphire bezels but still bothers me.

I'd personally be in for another Seaforth with the funky purple sunburst he did a couple of. Or what I'd want more than anything: My same gray sunburst with the triangle at 12 like the Bronzos, that would be absolute perfection.

Interested in hearing more answers to this question!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

There is not much I would change at first ponder. Perhaps change the hands so they had a flat central section And side bevels for greater depth. Like mm300 hands. But keep the same overall size and shape. 

Add a bracelet?

Folks would go crazy for that no doubt.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

boatswain said:


> There is not much I would change at first ponder. Perhaps change the hands so they had a flat central section And side bevels for greater depth. Like mm300 hands. But keep the same overall size and shape.
> 
> Add a bracelet?
> 
> Folks would go crazy for that no doubt.


Jason mentioned that he will be looking at modifying the bezel, caseback, dial and crown.


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

Purple dial with a bracelet sounds sexy..
Maybe a see through case back?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

dayandnight said:


> Purple dial with a bracelet sounds sexy..
> Maybe a see through case back?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He's also mentioned that he's not interested in see through case-backs because it's such a standard movement. So I don't foresee that. But yes, we'd sure love a bracelet. I can't bring myself to spend the $230 on the Ginault not even knowing if it'd be a permanent fixture on the watch. Best option is a Baltic beads of rice which has a quick-release mechanism but don't know how I feel about BOR myself. For now now the Halios leather and rubber are phenomenal still.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

boatswain said:


> There is not much I would change at first ponder. Perhaps change the hands so they had a flat central section And side bevels for greater depth. Like mm300 hands. But keep the same overall size and shape.
> 
> Add a bracelet?
> 
> Folks would go crazy for that no doubt.


If he makes a bracelet I hope he makes it compatible with the old models. He would make some good coin on that too.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

JLS36 said:


> If he makes a bracelet I hope he makes it compatible with the old models. He would make some good coin on that too.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


He said he will not be changing the midcase at all so a bracelet for the updated Seaforth should fit the old version.


----------



## CSanter (Apr 30, 2018)

I have no desire for a bracelet. Would like some texture to the dial, no date, bi-directional 12hr bezel. 

Very excited to see another SS Seaforth!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

A couple hours at the office, now back to quarantine.


----------



## Krizzl (Mar 7, 2020)

I‘d love to see a white or cream dial with brushed SS bezel with engraved but uncolored marks. Together with very subtle lumes and probably a very very little touch of gold or rosegold on the seconds hand. Alternative bezel option in royal blue for above specs. Matched with a tan colored leather strap. Surely that won’t fit any purpose rather than looking awesome, but that’s just my personal taste.


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

ignore mis-post


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Is anyone looking for a bracelet for their Seaforth?

I might have a seiko alpinist bracelet available that fits the Seaforth perfectly. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

ryan850 said:


> Additional additions
> 
> 8. Baltic BoR bracelet


How well does this fit? I'm thinking about buying this bracelet if the end-links have an OEM-like fit.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Gisae said:


> How well does this fit? I'm thinking about buying this bracelet if the end-links have an OEM-like fit.


Which bracelet are you referring to? The Baltic or the seiko?

The seiko fits excellent. I haven't tried a Baltic personally but from what I've seen and read, it also has an oem like fit.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

Has anyone tried Uncle Seiko's new President bracelet for the Alpinist? I might be ordering shortly.

https://www.uncleseiko.com/store/p232/SARB017_(Alpinist)_President_Bracelet.html


----------



## fuzzycat777 (Mar 21, 2020)

Hi gang, just curious if anyone knows the total production volume of the Seaforth III? What about broken out by dial and bezel combination? e.g. about how many are pastel blue with fixed bezel?


----------



## Heuer (Dec 22, 2007)

I look forward to anything he has to offer. I picked of the Seaforth Bronze with the Blue dial and I'm loving it. It's slowly starting to patina and I can't wait for it to really turn.


----------



## Robin11 (Jun 7, 2018)

Having a little bit of free time to practice my photography chops!


----------



## kakefe (Feb 16, 2014)

johnnywash1 said:


> Has anyone tried Uncle Seiko's new President bracelet for the Alpinist? I might be ordering shortly.
> 
> https://www.uncleseiko.com/store/p232/SARB017_(Alpinist)_President_Bracelet.html


I have Bor for speedy from Uncle and perfect fit.. Dont know about president though

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

fuzzycat777 said:


> Hi gang, just curious if anyone knows the total production volume of the Seaforth III? What about broken out by dial and bezel combination? e.g. about how many are pastel blue with fixed bezel?


I think only Jason knows those numbers.

But the Gen3 Seaforth was the preorder and he said he made quite a large amount for that run.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Later today Jason is having an auction for a one off Seaforth. If you have the means and want a 1 of 1 Seaforth then now's your chance.

It's a win-win situation. Proceeds going to help with the fight against COVID-19.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Overcast and the seaforth









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

JLS36 said:


> Overcast and the seaforth [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200404/2d4f32a536ee4ef29b86ca722c0868b6.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200404/b17346c38dc216f484f56864937f9829.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Great strap choice for that variant 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Later today Jason is having an auction for a one off Seaforth. If you have the means and want a 1 of 1 Seaforth then now's your chance.
> 
> It's a win-win situation. Proceeds going to help with the fight against COVID-19.


It's just gotten started, lasts for a 24h period and is at USD 2'800 already.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

WastedYears said:


> It's just gotten started, lasts for a 24h period and is at USD 2'800 already.


Wow!

That's great.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

$3750 now. Hope it keeps going!


----------



## Daveouzz (May 20, 2019)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Later today Jason is having an auction for a one off Seaforth. If you have the means and want a 1 of 1 Seaforth then now's your chance.
> 
> It's a win-win situation. Proceeds going to help with the fight against COVID-19.


Incredible initiative!! Hope it goes well.
He wrote prototype dial, does that mean prototype for the fourth run of Seaforth? 
I'm pretty excited for the fourth run.... Maybe I'll finally be an owner lol..... Hopefully


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Daveouzz said:


> Incredible initiative!! Hope it goes well.
> He wrote prototype dial, does that mean prototype for the fourth run of Seaforth?
> I'm pretty excited for the fourth run.... Maybe I'll finally be an owner lol..... Hopefully


Prototype for a previous run. He mentioned there will be dial design changes to differentiate the new Seaforths from the old.

Also I don't think he has started prototyping on the new Seaforths quite yet.


----------



## Daveouzz (May 20, 2019)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Daveouzz said:
> 
> 
> > Incredible initiative!! Hope it goes well.
> ...


Aha thanks! I was wondering what changed lol. So curious where he's going to go with the dial


----------



## VladimirG (Aug 26, 2018)

Abyss blue


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Checking in, Abyss Blue:-!


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

Not sure if this has been covered before, but will the bracelet on the Fairwind fit the SF?


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

KingKF1221 said:


> Not sure if this has been covered before, but will the bracelet on the Fairwind fit the SF?


No

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimsauer (May 22, 2015)

ryan850 said:


> No
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


That is, "yes, this has been covered before" and "no, neither the Fairwind nor Univesa bracelet will fit the Seaforth".

You can look back in this thread for Seaforth bracelet options... there are a few that look great. Ginault is probably the most common solution, but there are definitely others.


----------



## DustyFingers (May 23, 2018)

Has anyone tried removing the bezel on a Seaforth? Does it just look like the non-bezel versions or does it look different? Thanks for any insight.


----------



## Robin11 (Jun 7, 2018)

wis_dad said:


>


Wow, an unusual yet striking color combo


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Bluzo looking beautiful


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drew_ja (May 27, 2018)

Danny T said:


> Bluzo looking beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So nice. Where's the strap from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Really happy with my new custom made strap.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

VladimirG said:


> Abyss blue
> 
> View attachment 15010937


Great photo!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

heyBJK said:


>


Really nice combo. 

Boy there are still days I wish I got a sunburst grey...


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Really nice combo.
> 
> Boy there are still days I wish I got a sunburst grey...


Thank you, sir! There are days I wish I didn't have a sunburst dial. LOL! In certain light, more so indoors, it can throw off a lot of reflection. In other light, though, it's gorgeous.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

Double post.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

heyBJK said:


> Thank you, sir! There are days I wish I didn't have a sunburst dial. LOL! In certain light, more so indoors, it can throw off a lot of reflection. In other light, though, it's gorgeous.


I know what you mean. It's an intense burst. In general I prefer more subdued bursts. It does make it look awesome in soft light though.

I have made peace with it knowing that I love it more at its best than any times I wished it was less intense.


----------



## acl1986 (Feb 10, 2013)

Finally caught a great pic of the deep blue abyss

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

boatswain said:


> I know what you mean. It's an intense burst. In general I prefer more subdued bursts. It does make it look awesome in soft light though.
> 
> I have made peace with it knowing that I love it more at its best than any times I wished it was less intense.


At times the dial can be a bit tricky to read...not impossible, just tricky. I find myself moving the watch back and forth a bit to see the hands. For me that occurs more inside. Outside in full light the dial really comes out in all its glory. A matte dial would certainly be easier to read in pretty much all conditions, but the sunburst is a beautiful thing. The Seaforth as a whole is one of my favorites.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

heyBJK said:


> At times the dial can be a bit tricky to read...not impossible, just tricky. I find myself moving the watch back and forth a bit to see the hands. For me that occurs more inside. Outside in full light the dial really comes out in all its glory. A matte dial would certainly be easier to read in pretty much all conditions, but the sunburst is a beautiful thing. The Seaforth as a whole is one of my favorites.


On the 'burst blue I haven't had a a problem with legibility but I could see happening it on the grey for sure as there would be less contrast for the hands and indices against the dial in some lights.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

acl1986 said:


> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200410/f2111d7a8314653976bcf1dae79bc822.plist[/IMG]
> 
> Finally caught a great pic of the deep blue abyss
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! Quite tricky to capture the abyss looking that blue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

acl1986 said:


> Finally caught a great pic of the deep blue abyss
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's an understatement, amazing

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## acl1986 (Feb 10, 2013)

JLS36 said:


> That's an understatement, amazing
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


It's funny, the only time I was able to capture it is when I'm ready to list it.

I'm going to keep the Pastel instead of this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Back to black (strap)









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

acl1986 said:


> It's funny, the only time I was able to capture it is when I'm ready to list it.
> 
> I'm going to keep the Pastel instead of this one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice shot. I'd defo keep this one. More collectable. Pastel blue is the most common steel seaforth but you'll get much more for this one. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## acl1986 (Feb 10, 2013)

Onedaydyl said:


> Nice shot. I'd defo keep this one. More collectable. Pastel blue is the most common steel seaforth but you'll get much more for this one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I already listed it for sale or trade! May regret it, who knows

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

My abyss GMT is my keeper but there’s no denying the Hodinkee darling that is the OG pastel. 

I’ve paired down to two Seaforths, but if I scaled up, I’d prob go abyss GMT, Roldorf, sapphire sb grey, steel dive sb blue, and steel 12 pastel. 

But all of the other color ways are similarly great. There’s not a dud possible!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acl1986 (Feb 10, 2013)

ck2k01 said:


> My abyss GMT is my keeper but there's no denying the Hodinkee darling that is the OG pastel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The pastel is just so different from anything else I've got

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

acl1986 said:


> It's funny, the only time I was able to capture it is when I'm ready to list it.
> 
> I'm going to keep the Pastel instead of this one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I get it, as much as I love the look of a gmt and chronos I don't wear them nearly as much as my three handers. But I think I would make an exception for that abyss gmt.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## acl1986 (Feb 10, 2013)

JLS36 said:


> I get it, as much as I love the look of a gmt and chronos I don't wear them nearly as much as my three handers. But I think I would make an exception for that abyss gmt.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Well, nows your chance I suppose.i paid a premium for it, and am looking to get back less than I paid, while adding more Halios straps to the package.

I won't be heartbroken if it doesn't sell/trade.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

boatswain said:


>


If you had to choose which one of your children you love more, which would you pick? Given that we all know how hard these decisions are.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ryan850 said:


> If you had to choose which one of your children you love more, which would you pick? Given that we all know how hard these decisions are.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I'll assume we are talking about my Seaforths here...

That's tough. I originally grabbed the series 2 abyss sapphire thinking that I would sell the series one sunburst blue w/ dive bezel, or at least be able to then choose which I liked best.

But I was quite surprised when I had both in hand how much they felt like different enough watches that I valued that I realized I needed to finagle a way to keep both.

As time has passed I still feel like they are special enough to me to keep both. The sunburst blue is mercurial and sporty and the abyss sapphire is consistent and a little dressier.

But all of the above isn't what you asked......

So in light of that...gosh, this is tough...I think while aesthetically I want to say series 2 abyss sapphire is the keeper, the series 1 sunburst would get the nod as having special sentimental value as the family got a matching series 1 sunburst blue fixie for my father as a present for a significant milestone. So I feel there is a special connection there. It also feels a bit more different than other watches I have with its steel bezel and how slim it wears. Bonus point for being more rare too.

So series 1 sunburst blue. 

But for now I plan on hanging on to both 










Mr B Sr's Fixie


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

boatswain said:


> I'll assume we are talking about my Seaforths here...
> 
> That's tough. I originally grabbed the series 2 abyss sapphire thinking that I would sell the series one sunburst blue w/ dive bezel, or at least be able to then choose which I liked best.
> 
> ...




Mr. B Sr got quite the gift. That's very thoughtful of you all. That abyss blue fixie is the perfect GADA watch.

I can see how both can stand alone in a collection. They can fill different rolls. I like the adjectives you used. I can see how the steel bezel can be more sporty and the sapphire to be more dressy.

I have the abyss blue so it has a little bit of both.

I'm not sure it helped my decision lol, but it was def very helpful. I will have to ponder further.

And because we always need more pictures.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtor91 (Aug 28, 2019)

mplsabdullah said:


> .


Gorgeous piece - which aftermarket bracelet is that?

That blue is stunning!


----------



## mtor91 (Aug 28, 2019)

delete


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

mtor91 said:


> Gorgeous piece - which aftermarket bracelet is that?
> 
> That blue is stunning!


Ginault 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ryan850 said:


> Mr. B Sr got quite the gift. That's very thoughtful of you all. That abyss blue fixie is the perfect GADA watch.
> 
> I can see how both can stand alone in a collection. They can fill different rolls. I like the adjectives you used. I can see how the steel bezel can be more sporty and the sapphire to be more dressy.
> 
> ...


Your abyss blue with steel bezel is an awesome All a rounder. 

I bet the abyss with the steel bezel is a great strong combo.

Are your pondering another Seaforth then? What version?

As I keep saying a sunburst grey in either 12 hour steel or fixed would probably be my next choice if that ever happened. 

My father loves his sunburst blue fixie Seaforth. It suits his style perfectly. He has some other watches too but I think that's a special one for him. We also love when we wear ours at the same time.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Your abyss blue with steel bezel is an awesome All a rounder.
> 
> I bet the abyss with the steel bezel is a great strong combo.
> 
> ...


It's def a great well rounded one.

I'm only pondering the switch from steel bezel to sapphire. I tend to prefer slightly dressier divers but the steel fills a nice roll in the collection. Id say on their own, I'd rather have the sapphire, but in a collection, the steel MIGHT be better...

I think a Grey fizie would fit in quite well. I've noticed I'm moving away from fixed bezels. Divers just tend to have so much more diversity in their appearance. I have 4 divers and 2 fixed and that seems like a good ratio.

Glad your dad like it, sunburst/abyss dial fizie might be my fav fixed bezel SF.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

You cant beat the fixie sunburst blue but I couldn't choose between my 2. 









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kennmlin74 (Mar 21, 2020)

Just noticed this magnificent brand. As I heard that the Halios watches always sold out within seconds. How can I get one gracefully rather than racing cyber speed with other fanatics? Does pre-oder also in limited quantities? Thank you.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Kennmlin74 said:


> Just noticed this magnificent brand. As I heard that the Halios watches always sold out within seconds. How can I get one gracefully rather than racing cyber speed with other fanatics? Does pre-oder also in limited quantities? Thank you.


For the next two watches (Fairwind and Universa), Jason said he's producing numbers based on the series 3 Seaforth preorder numbers-where the preorder window was open without limit for a week if I remember correctly.

I assume, but am not sure (haven't been following his Instagram closely), that the Seaforth 3-paralleling production number is for both the Fairwind and Universa combined, rather than each watch individually.

Given that and some distinctive design choices (e.g., smaller case diameter, long lugs), perhaps the planned short preorder (race) for the Fairwind and Universa may not be quite as competitive (lightening fast) as the series 1 and 2 and GMT Seaforth order windows.

But on the other hand, Halios watches have tended to go very quickly historically, overall the new models look good to my eye, and we have a bracelet this time around with a non-glidelock-style quick adjust feature. So there may still be some competition.

It seems like emailing Jason to be added to the preorder-opening notification list, and keeping an eye on the Halios Instagram page, are the best ways to "train" for the "race."

As for the next run of Seaforths and a few other projects he's hinted at for 2020 or 2021, I haven't yet come across the preorder/order plans.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Kennmlin74 said:


> Just noticed this magnificent brand. As I heard that the Halios watches always sold out within seconds. How can I get one gracefully rather than racing cyber speed with other fanatics? Does pre-oder also in limited quantities? Thank you.


I was in the same boat as you several months ago.

Like stated above, for the new release models, it is still undecided on how the owner will do ordering but he has mentioned doing an open pre order.

Regarding the Seaforth models, he has mentioned doing another run of SS case models in the future but I think he said sometime in 2021 at the earliest.

The only really option atm for Seaforths is the secondary market.

There are so many great iterations. Which one did you have in mind?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Kennmlin74 said:


> Just noticed this magnificent brand. As I heard that the Halios watches always sold out within seconds. How can I get one gracefully rather than racing cyber speed with other fanatics? Does pre-oder also in limited quantities? Thank you.


Just to add to the other great comments, there has been 3 series of the steel versions and latterly a bronze run. 
Once a run is done, halios tend to do different coloured dials in the next run - they dont stay the same. I think the pastel blue colour is the most popular as it was done on all 3 of the steel runs. 
As stated the secondhand market is the most popular place to buy as the oldest seaforths are only 3 years old and normally well looked after. This forum and Instagram are the best places to see the various different combinations to decide what you like and to see what's selling, I suggest Ebay, chrono24, and search apps like watch recon and watch patrol. 
Hope this helps! 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

My Series 2 Seaforth brightens my day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Today's strap - black and orange.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Green strap today. Still looking for a two piece green canvas for this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

Red Rock Straps on Etsy is fantastic.



glengoyne17 said:


> Green strap today. Still looking for a two piece green canvas for this one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Not much has changed other than receiving homework/exams online and the addition of an arcade machine I put together earlier this year! I still switch between this one and the NTH Scorpéne despite the fact that no one other than my family will know I am wearing a watch. It just feels weird if I don't wear a watch like wearing shoes without socks. Stay safe y'all!


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Here's my contribution to the thread... reminding myself of the date!


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

slow_mo said:


> Here's my contribution to the thread... reminding myself of the date!


Very nice macro!


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

heyBJK said:


> Very nice macro!


Thank you! Using my new clipped on macro lens received today!


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Joining #teampastel, kinda.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

slow_mo said:


> Here's my contribution to the thread... reminding myself of the date!


Great macro. Shows the colour matching perfectly.


----------



## Kennmlin74 (Mar 21, 2020)

I am waiting for the Fairwind seet bazel. The bracelet looks nice.


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

I love the way the sun light arcs on the high domed fixie bezel model.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Bored, so just playing with some iPhone manual camera and filters apps.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtor91 (Aug 28, 2019)

Any thoughts on what the dial colors may be for the late 2020/2021 Seaforth Gen 4?


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

ck2k01 said:


> Bored, so just playing with some iPhone manual camera and filters apps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your pictures have mostly cured my want to swap my ss bezel SF with a sapphire bezel one.

Also, I'm not a big gmt guy but that splash of color on the gmt hand looks really good. I think the Seaforth gmts are some of the best looking gmts on the market.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

ryan850 said:


> Your pictures have mostly cured my want to swap my ss bezel SF with a sapphire bezel one.
> 
> Also, I'm not a big gmt guy but that splash of color on the gmt hand looks really good. I think the Seaforth gmts are some of the best looking gmts on the market.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I struggle with the Seaforth: I basically like every variation, and at one point had three.

But while I like the sapphire bezels, I've always been squarely on team SS bezel.

boatswain's got the right idea though: one SS and one sapphire 

I love how even with the GMT you got to mix and match to create interesting variants.

And I enjoy the late stage stubby GMT hand decision over the prototype bent GMT hand (the latter akin to Monta's solution).

It adds a little playfulness to the design which I think fits the Seaforth-line vibe (e.g., the signature color being pastel blue).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

ck2k01 said:


> I struggle with the Seaforth: I basically like every variation, and at one point had three.
> 
> But while I like the sapphire bezels, I've always been squarely on team SS bezel.
> 
> ...


I think in going to stick on team ss also. I have 3 other black bezel watches and one blue so the sapphire would overlap too much with the others. The ss bezel shines brighter than the sapphire.

I also like the stubby gmt hand vs the bent. Works with the overall look.

Will be interesting to see what dial colors are on gen 4.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

mtor91 said:


> Any thoughts on what the dial colors may be for the late 2020/2021 Seaforth Gen 4?


I'm hoping for a purple variant.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Call me boring but... bring back black. ⚫

So few were made and it is the classic anchor colour for a dive watch. 

The series 1 black with SS trim and sapphire bezel was my number one target from series 1 that I missed out on. 

It is just so classic a look and the Seaforth is a very classic looking watch, it’s a perfect match. 

Exciting? nope. 

Enduring? Yup.


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

Hopefully the sapphire bezel will have the 12 hour option like the Fairwind does.



boatswain said:


> Call me boring but... bring back black. ⚫
> 
> So few were made and it is the classic anchor colour for a dive watch.
> 
> ...


----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)

Bring back the sunburst blue and while we're at it how about one more run of GMTs (yes, I know that's not going to happen)?


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Re. New seaforth - I would like to see a purple dial with the black sapphire bezel! That would work. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## Daveouzz (May 20, 2019)

An abyss sunburst can be cool? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## laurens.leurs (May 8, 2018)

Boatswain, can you use the bracelet of the Tourby Lawless on a Seaforth? Just curious as I am considering a Lawless 40 purchase in the future.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

laurens.leurs said:


> Boatswain, can you use the bracelet of the Tourby Lawless on a Seaforth? Just curious as I am considering a Lawless 40 purchase in the future.


I doubt it, I think the lug profile is wrong.

Unfortunately I won't physically try it, but I will have a peek at it tomorrow and give an educated guess.


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Untidy lume shot.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Just got a gorgeous burgundy horween leather strap so thought I would try and do some "arty" photos to show it off!









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## lonewitness (Mar 8, 2017)

Hi guys - Thinking of getting a seaforth. Is there a comparison between the different series (1,2,3) somewhere? Tried searching but couldn't find an article or a video.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

lonewitness said:


> Hi guys - Thinking of getting a seaforth. Is there a comparison between the different series (1,2,3) somewhere? Tried searching but couldn't find an article or a video.


I don't think there is summary outside of a couple posts here.

I'll take a stab off the top of my head and can be corrected...

Series 1

Miyota 90S5 movement
No date
C3 lume
Leather straps
Gloss Black dial SS
GlossBlack dial Gilt 
Sunburst blue dial
Pastel blue dial
Nanuk waterproof case
Lowest production numbers

Series 2

ETA 2824-2 movement
Date
C3 lume 
Rubber strap 
Leather and canvas additional straps
Gloss abyss blue dial
Matte nimbus grey dial
Matte Bahama yellow dial
Pastel blue dial
Nanuk waterproof case
Middle production numbers, still low

Series 3

ETA 2824-2 movement
Date and no date options 
BGW9 lume 
Rubber strap 
Leather and canvas additional straps
Gloss abyss blue dial
Sunburst grey dial
Matte Signal orange dial
Pastel blue 
Watch pouch
Highest production numbers


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

boatswain said:


> I don't think there is summary outside of a couple posts here.
> 
> I'll take a stab off the top of my head and can be corrected...
> 
> ...


Excellent breakdown. Just some bits to add to my best knowledge

There are different bezels as well:

Fixed bezel, I.e. no bezel known as the fixie. 
Black sapphire diver style bezel
SS diver style bezel.
SS 12 hour bezel.

Halios also produced a small run of seaforths with a GMT movement in series 2 (I think)
There is speculation that another run of SS seaforths could happen but it wont be until 2021, if at all, as his current production models are the universa and fairwind. Happy hunting!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

Happy Sunday folks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jarettlee (Mar 25, 2019)

MercifulFate said:


> View attachment 15046369


Man I wish I could still get one of these


----------



## lonewitness (Mar 8, 2017)

Thank you! Is the series 1 more collectible because of the short run or some other reason?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

lonewitness said:


> Thank you! Is the series 1 more collectible because of the short run or some other reason?


I'd say more because of some unique color ways (black, gilt, and sunburst blue).

But each series had several unique color ways, and ETA movements (vs Miyota) starting with series 2.

So IDK if any series is all that much more collectible than the others. Perhaps the GMTs just because there were so few made (100 if I recall correctly). I haven't noticed the Roldorfs fetch much of a premium. And I imagine the series 1s sometimes go for nearly retail price just because someone happens to be after one of those variants in particular.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

There is definitely the fewest series 1s. 

I haven’t been watching the used market though to see how the various versions are doing and what the prices are. 

The Rolorfs may lag behind as I recall they also didn’t sell out on release and were available for awhile.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

ck2k01 said:


> I'd say more because of some unique color ways (black, gilt, and sunburst blue).
> 
> But each series had several unique color ways, and ETA movements (vs Miyota) starting with series 2.
> 
> ...





boatswain said:


> There is definitely the fewest series 1s.
> 
> I haven't been watching the used market though to see how the various versions are doing and what the prices are.
> 
> The Rolorfs may lag behind as I recall they also didn't sell out on release and were available for awhile.


I've been following the market and it looks like the gen II and gen III are outpacing the gen I (small sample size).

Seems like the gen II / IIIs are in the 800ish range. And I saw a sunburst blue gen I fizie that sold for lower 700s.

Pretty similar pricing but maybe newer gen's have slightly more demand.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Wrapping up another day working from home. It's Tuesday, right?


----------



## cody.rioux (Apr 8, 2020)

Yup. Seaforth Tuesday?








Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## CSanter (Apr 30, 2018)

Twehttam said:


> Wrapping up another day working from home. It's Tuesday, right?
> 
> View attachment 15054997


Did Jason make that for you?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

He did, yes. |>


----------



## -kk- (Dec 5, 2009)

Loving the bracelet


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm still thinking about picking up a Baltic BOR for my Seaforth. I'm just not sure if the fitment is really ok, or just so-so.


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Seaforth Friday... no seaforme, just my cactus and me!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## cody.rioux (Apr 8, 2020)

Seaforth Friday it is!








Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

"Gin-burst" combo.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

-kk- said:


> Loving the bracelet
> View attachment 15055859





Onedaydyl said:


> "Gin-burst" combo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Gin-byss"









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

Posted by accident earlier on the NTH Forum a couple didn't take it too well.

Reposting correctly now.

Happy Halios Saturday everyone! Been wearing all 3 every 2 hours. Stay Healthy!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

dayandnight said:


> Happy Halios Saturday everyone! Been wearing all 3 every 2 hours. Stay Healthy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great line up!  Brings back good memories. I used to have the V1 pastel, V2 Bahama yellow, and V3 Signal Orange. All with 12 hour bezels. Miss them now and then! 

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

Very nice! Which do you prefer, the BoR or the Ginault bracelet?



dayandnight said:


> Posted by accident earlier on the NTH Forum a couple didn't take it too well.
> 
> Reposting correctly now.
> 
> ...


----------



## cody.rioux (Apr 8, 2020)

dayandnight said:


> Posted by accident earlier on the NTH Forum a couple didn't take it too well.
> 
> Reposting correctly now.
> 
> ...


Oh my that is a beautiful sight!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

dayandnight said:


> Posted by accident earlier on the NTH Forum a couple didn't take it too well.
> 
> Reposting correctly now.
> 
> ...


Go on. Which is your favourite?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> Great line up!  Brings back good memories. I used to have the V1 pastel, V2 Bahama yellow, and V3 Signal Orange. All with 12 hour bezels. Miss them now and then!
> 
> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


You know is still think of your pastel blue and the sweet strap combos you did, I forget that you don't have it anymore.


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

MercifulFate said:


> Very nice! Which do you prefer, the BoR or the Ginault bracelet?


I am going to have to say the BOR (uncle seiko BOR for the speedmaster) it is much lighter than the ginault.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

thejollywatcher said:


> Great line up!  Brings back good memories. I used to have the V1 pastel, V2 Bahama yellow, and V3 Signal Orange. All with 12 hour bezels. Miss them now and then!
> 
> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


Thanks! Did you sell all three?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

Onedaydyl said:


> Go on. Which is your favourite?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


My favorite is the Bahama Yellow. I can see why people love the Pastel blue but that yellow gets me every time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

dayandnight said:


> My favorite is the Banaha Yellow. I can see why people love the Pastel blue but that yellow gets me every time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here. I've yet to come across another yellow that I like equally or more.

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

dayandnight said:


> Thanks! Did you sell all three?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sadly, I did. 

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)

Off the MN and back on the buff.


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

dayandnight said:


> Posted by accident earlier on the NTH Forum a couple didn't take it too well.
> 
> Reposting correctly now.
> 
> ...


They're like Skittles 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

eldasher said:


> They're like Skittles
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 they are definitely colorful..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

dayandnight said:


> Posted by accident earlier on the NTH Forum a couple didn't take it too well.
> 
> Reposting correctly now.
> 
> Happy Halios Saturday everyone! Been wearing all 3 every 2 hours. Stay Healthy!


There's definitely some nonsense going on in that thread... Beautiful threesome! 

Have a great night, everyone.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

If anyone is looking to pick up an abyss sapphire bezel, I know of one coming up for sale. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

dayandnight said:


> My favorite is the Banaha Yellow. I can see why people love the Pastel blue but that yellow gets me every time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Couldn't agree more.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

dayandnight said:


> I am going to have to say the BOR (uncle seiko BOR for the speedmaster) it is much lighter than the ginault.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi mate, what's the fitment and quality like compared to the Ginault?

I have the Ginault and am very happy with it but a BOR would change things up nicely.


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

wis_dad said:


> Hi mate, what's the fitment and quality like compared to the Ginault?
> 
> I have the Ginault and am very happy with it but a BOR would change things up nicely.


The Uncle seiko BOR fits right into the seaforth without adjusting the end link, I know others have used the BOR from Baltic and watchgecko. Please note the end links will scratch the lugs.The quality is not as great compared to the Ginault since the latter is pretty much a replica of the Rolex oyster bracelet and more than double the price. However, the beads of rice is definitely lighter and feels very comfy on the wrists. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

dayandnight said:


> The Uncle seiko BOR fits right into the seaforth without adjusting the end link, I know others have used the BOR from Baltic and watchgecko. Please note the end links will scratch the lugs.The quality is not as great compared to the Ginault since the latter is pretty much a replica of the Rolex oyster bracelet and more than double the price. However, the beads of rice is definitely lighter and feels very comfy on the wrists.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the quick reply.

Good to know, not sure I like the idea of scratched lugs. Might look into the other brands you mentioned instead.


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

wis_dad said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> Good to know, not sure I like the idea of scratched lugs. Might look into the other brands you mentioned instead.


Think the other two brands are the same because of the curved end links they use and it's metal on metal so it's bound to scratch compared to the ginault.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

Twehttam said:


> View attachment 15075969


That's a beauty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

Unexpected catch on instagram .


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

It's just so perfect


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Bronze now on a tropic strap. The crown is really dark already, hard to tell from this angle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Haven't posted on WUS for a while...some lume action on my fume grey bronze








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Last weekend, I could have got my grail watch for 10 years or more - the speedmaster moonwatch - at 20% off RRP brand new. However, to achieve this, I would need to sell one or both of my seaforths. I couldn't do it! The opportunity was fleeting but looking at these 2 beauties, it was right decision. The speedy? Perhaps one day.














Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

Onedaydyl said:


> Last weekend, I could have got my grail watch for 10 years or more - the speedmaster moonwatch - at 20% off RRP brand new. However, to achieve this, I would need to sell one or both of my seaforths. I couldn't do it! The opportunity was fleeting but looking at these 2 beauties, it was right decision. The speedy? Perhaps one day.
> View attachment 15093373
> View attachment 15093375
> 
> ...


great choice, plenty of time to purchase the speedy. However, Seaforths like the bahama yellow is so limited, shiny and eye popping

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Luv this watch









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

Flashing this milky yellow Happy Wednesday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Onedaydyl said:


> Last weekend, I could have got my grail watch for 10 years or more - the speedmaster moonwatch - at 20% off RRP brand new. However, to achieve this, I would need to sell one or both of my seaforths. I couldn't do it! The opportunity was fleeting but looking at these 2 beauties, it was right decision. The speedy? Perhaps one day.
> View attachment 15093373
> View attachment 15093375
> 
> ...


Those are two great Seaforths!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Just wanna share how my Zelos, CW C65 Ombré LE and Halios Seaforth bronze aged differently with different patina..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

EA-Sport said:


> Just wanna share how my Zelos, CW C65 Ombré LE and Halios Seaforth bronze aged differently with different patina..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a sweet trio of bronzes


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Timing things









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtor91 (Aug 28, 2019)

delete post


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cody.rioux (Apr 8, 2020)

BT1985 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gorgeous Bronzo! Fume dial?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

cody.rioux said:


> Gorgeous Bronzo! Fume dial?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


 Correct. I originally put in for the blue but the fume kept calling my name.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cody.rioux (Apr 8, 2020)

BT1985 said:


> Correct. I originally put in for the blue but the fume kept calling my name.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks gorgeous, but between the blue and the fume there's no going wrong!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

New strap for my blue bronze. My watch didn't come with a Halios green strap so bought this cheap one and quite like it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

thats a good match!


----------



## cody.rioux (Apr 8, 2020)

That is a solid match with the green/blue/bronze. From where did you get the strap?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

cody.rioux said:


> Looks gorgeous, but between the blue and the fume there's no going wrong!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Agree. Can't go wrong with any of the dial options. All sooo good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I had a bit of hiatus from dive watches over the last 2 months while I tackled some field watches but first choice back in the saddle?

Seaforth


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

cody.rioux said:


> That is a solid match with the green/blue/bronze. From where did you get the strap?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


AliExpress . First time I bought a strap from there. You find two green canvas straps for sale from numerous sellers, one with a rounded tip, this one has a flat tip (on the long end of the strap).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Is it just me or can you not like posts on tapatalk anymore? Here's BY seaforth on blue leather.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Trampoline time.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

Bronzo and my skinny textures


----------



## cody.rioux (Apr 8, 2020)

Bronzo with a Bas & Lokes oiled suede NATO strap.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

More pics. Sorry . Just love wearing this one and it's been awhile.


----------



## AdrianGrf12 (Mar 20, 2020)

boatswain said:


> More pics. Sorry . Just love wearing this one and it's been awhile.


love the pix but the steel bezel never jived well with my personal taste


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

AdrianGrf12 said:


> love the pix but the steel bezel never jived well with my personal taste


It's funny. I hear you. I never really thought I would like the steel bezel either. I usually find dive watches with SS bezels to be "too much steel". I ended up with this one as the series one black sapphires bezels went quick.

But in hand I really really like it. and I'm not sure I would rather have a different series 1 now. It also helps that it makes the watch wear really thin with its narrow bezel edge. I think the SS bezel works best with the sunburst dials as the texture in both are very complimentary. Also the fact that I like the watch on a strap really helps. I'm pretty sure if it was on a bracelet I would feel it was too much. But I'm in the rare camp that thinks the Seaforth is best on a strap.

Added bonus is it's the only SS rotating bezel I have so it it's unique for me.


----------



## cody.rioux (Apr 8, 2020)

boatswain said:


> It's funny. I hear you. I never really thought I would like the steel bezel either. I usually find dive watches with SS bezels to be "too much steel". I ended up with this one as the series one black sapphires bezels went quick.
> 
> But in hand I really really like it. and I'm not sure I would rather have a different series 1 now. It also helps that it makes the watch wear really thin with its narrow bezel edge. I think the SS bezel works best with the sunburst dials as the texture in both are very complimentary. Also the fact that I like the watch on a strap really helps. I'm pretty sure if it was on a bracelet I would feel it was too much. But I'm in the rare camp that thinks the Seaforth is best on a strap.
> 
> Added bonus is it's the only SS rotating bezel I have so it it's unique for me.


Love that rotating bezel! I have a Bronzo with a fixed bezel, and I think it's my fav of them all but I miss being able to time things!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

cody.rioux said:


> Love that rotating bezel! I have a Bronzo with a fixed bezel, and I think it's my fav of them all but I miss being able to time things!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


I had been wearing a couple watches for the last 2 months without bezels and when I plunked the Seaforth back on yesterday it was so great to be able to time things easily again. I always assumed I used the bezel a lot, but I probably used it at least half a dozen times yesterday and was so thankful for it. I've always known I loved divers and their bezels but it was solid conformation all the same.

Plus it's just so satisfying from a tactile standpoint.


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cody.rioux (Apr 8, 2020)

Seaforth Bronze on a Bas & Lokes oiled suede strap. I swapped a bronze buckle in on the strap to complete the look too.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)




----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Noticed a sunburst blue piece on Ebay UK for sale - for some reason being sold as a combo with a seiko mod!









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

If you go down to the woods....









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## cody.rioux (Apr 8, 2020)

Onedaydyl said:


> If you go down to the woods....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks sharp on a bracelet, which one is this?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

cody.rioux said:


> Looks sharp on a bracelet, which one is this?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Ginault. I think the SS fixie looks best on a bracelet but with a bezel, looks better with a strap like boatswain's.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## cody.rioux (Apr 8, 2020)

s.z said:


>


Gorgeous shot!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)




----------



## Mr AT (May 3, 2011)

mtor91 said:


> Any thoughts on what the dial colors may be for the late 2020/2021 Seaforth Gen 4?


All of the past iterations were winners, so he can't go wrong bringing one of those back.

For something different, I would be interested in white dial fixie with gilt hands and markers, pastel blue with abyss blue 12 hour bezel, or copper dial fixie.


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

White dial with gilt hands is a great suggestion! With this special Seaforth’s dial texture that is hardly seen it will look awesome on white dial. 
But what if - white dial with copper hands?! Now that would be stunning. And an appropriate text color


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

I’ve had several white dials, it’s impossible to read them at night if the hands and markers aren’t black bordered like the Explorer II polar white...just saying 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

Happily the Seaforth indices are outlined in black. I could definitely go for a white dial with steel bezel in the vein of the Explorer II.

Side note: I sold this watch, and sometimes I really miss it.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I am having a hard time switching to any other watch right now. Love the comfort on the Biwi rubber and the design is such a great blend of subtlety and detail.


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

boatswain said:


> I am having a hard time switching to any other watch right now. Love the comfort on the Biwi rubber and the design is such a great blend of subtlety and detail.


Great photos. We might have to go back to calling this boatswain blue!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

boatswain said:


>


Been awhile on this thread. Great shots B. Could be a photo ad for Perrier sparkling water???


----------



## Mr AT (May 3, 2011)

s.z said:


> White dial with gilt hands is a great suggestion! With this special Seaforth's dial texture that is hardly seen it will look awesome on white dial.
> But what if - white dial with copper hands?! Now that would be stunning. And an appropriate text color


I can definitely get behind that!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Relo60 said:


> Been awhile on this thread. Great shots B. Could be a photo ad for Perrier sparkling water


Nah. Just good ol' tap water 

Maybe I will do a Perrier one though...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Relo60 said:


> Been awhile on this thread. Great shots B. Could be a photo ad for Perrier sparkling water


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200522/c9645be31242d0dd4abd5dee463f16ae.plist[/IMG]




Nailed that shot, b.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> Nailed that shot, b.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! 

It was a fun one.

Still can't stop wearing this one though.










My favourite angle on the wrist I think is this










Just wears so slim with the undercut midcase and that thin bezel edge.

I originally thought the protruding crystal may bug me but it is all part of the character now.


----------



## jjmc87 (Apr 12, 2020)

boatswain said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It was a fun one.
> 
> ...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jjmc87 said:


> Man your shots are too good! This is the blue dial diver I've been scouring the internet for.
> 
> These Seaforths are a bit of an ordeal to get your hands on from what I've read, is that accurate? I really hope they release at least one this year


Cheers. 

This sunburst blue is from the first series which had the lowest numbers. So yes they are a bit rare. But they do pop up.

The fairwind which is similar has a preorder open right now.

Sounds like a revised Seaforth may be coming in the future but I doubt it will see wrists before 2021.


----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

So I've sold and repurchased the gray fixie three times. It's on the way back but hopefully, I'll learn my lesson and keep it a long time.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pogo247 (May 11, 2020)

Hey folks. New to this forum and I'm sure this may have been answered before but didn't really want to go through thousands of pages if possible. 

I'm really interested in getting a Seaforth with sapphire bezel but ideally wanted one in black as I already have a navy watch in my collection. I've read that the Abyss Blue looks black in a low light and then looks blue under sunlight, is that accurate? Just debating wether to pick up a used one in abyss blue or wait till the next run of Seaforths that are coming out towards the end of the year (and hope that black is one of the colour options) 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

Pogo247 said:


> Hey folks. New to this forum and I'm sure this may have been answered before but didn't really want to go through thousands of pages if possible.
> 
> I'm really interested in getting a Seaforth with sapphire bezel but ideally wanted one in black as I already have a navy watch in my collection. I've read that the Abyss Blue looks black in a low light and then looks blue under sunlight, is that accurate? Just debating wether to pick up a used one in abyss blue or wait till the next run of Seaforths that are coming out towards the end of the year (and hope that black is one of the colour options)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


I've owned the abyss blue and in all but the brightest direct sunlight, it'll appear black.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

Here's a pic in natural lighting.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I feel like I can always tell the abyss is blue. Albeit sometimes a very dark blue and that pictures often make it appear darker than my eye perceives in real life.

There are black sapphires out there but they are very rare.


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

mistertran510 said:


> So I've sold and repurchased the gray fixie three times. It's on the way back but hopefully, I'll learn my lesson and keep it a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a love hate relationship

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

boatswain said:


>


Wow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

It is. I "love" to buy other watches to try but end up "hating" that I sold the Halios to fund that purchase

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Pogo247 said:


> Hey folks. New to this forum and I'm sure this may have been answered before but didn't really want to go through thousands of pages if possible.
> 
> I'm really interested in getting a Seaforth with sapphire bezel but ideally wanted one in black as I already have a navy watch in my collection. I've read that the Abyss Blue looks black in a low light and then looks blue under sunlight, is that accurate? Just debating wether to pick up a used one in abyss blue or wait till the next run of Seaforths that are coming out towards the end of the year (and hope that black is one of the colour options)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Both options will be difficult.

Another run of Seaforths prob won't happen until the end of next year.

The black sf is very rare. The abyss slightly less so. Still very hard to get though.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pogo247 (May 11, 2020)

ryan850 said:


> Both options will be difficult.
> 
> Another run of Seaforths prob won't happen until the end of next year.
> 
> ...


I emailed Jason about it a couple of weeks ago and he replied with:

"I will be doing a Seaforth run for the end of this year but I haven't finalized the colour options quite yet. Will take note of your vote for the gilt!"

Can everyone email him asking for black please? 

Just need to decide wether to try and get an Abyss Blue or just hold out for a while. Hmm.....

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Pogo247 said:


> I emailed Jason about it a couple of weeks ago and he replied with:
> 
> "I will be doing a Seaforth run for the end of this year but I haven't finalized the colour options quite yet. Will take note of your vote for the gilt!"
> 
> ...


Jason is awesome and I love what he does, but whenever there is a time mentioned, usually it means about six months after that. The new Seaforths run will probably be 2021.

That being said, for your sake I hope I'm wrong. Maybe since the design changes will be small, the whole process will be quicker.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

For what it's worth, I adore the unique subtle dynamism of the abyss blue, which often looks black, but can also present with deep navy blues in some lighting conditions.

The black-blue variability leans toward black. But a tad less than the SKX009, with which there's debate whether that dial actually has navy tones in it.

Thus, I don't feel that my abyss blue directly competes with black nor blue slots in my box (perfect excuse for more watches!).

When it's feeling like being black:










When it's feeling like being a very deep navy blue:










The lightest shade of navy it'll hit:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Pogo247 said:


> I emailed Jason about it a couple of weeks ago and he replied with:
> 
> "I will be doing a Seaforth run for the end of this year but I haven't finalized the colour options quite yet. Will take note of your vote for the gilt!"
> 
> ...


Pogo247: you are not wrong! I was lucky to buy a first gen SF with black dial and gilt. Remains one of my favorite watches.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

warsh said:


> Pogo247: you are not wrong! I was lucky to buy a first gen SF with black dial and gilt. Remains one of my favorite watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Agreed, one of my favorites from him. I sadly sold mine


----------



## prateeko (Jul 17, 2016)

This may be random, but do I remember correctly that Jason said he was retiring pastel blue for future runs of Seaforth (and they won't be coming out until 2021), right?


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

BY Seaforth getting some rays.








Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Onedaydyl said:


> BY Seaforth getting some rays.
> View attachment 15153269
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Love that strap pairing! Nice

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

boatswain said:


>


Beautiful shot. "Halios, the watch that refreshes." :-!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

And wearing mine today😊🙏🏼👍🏼😷😊


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

The sun is out. The raised domed sapphire crystal really plays with the light on the fixie bezel.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)

So many great pics everybody - but you're cheating yourselves. As you can see I have an auto matic matic. That's twice as many matics as you!









My one quibble with my Seaforth is that through a combination of the depth of date wheel, series 3 date wheel font change to a wider typeface from the series 2 and a slight misalignment of my wheel the 2 and 3 show slightly when I look at the date from the 19th to the 30th. Obviously it's quite apparent from this angle but the only way to not see it is from an unnatural angle that really isn't possible while it's on the wrist.


----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)

mplsabdullah said:


> .


Your watch the last few pictures has changed my opinion on the sapphire pastel. I actively disliked it in nearly every setup until seeing it on that bracelet. I could probably handle it on a tropic strap as that configuration would look classically skin-divery and quite appropriate for the sapphire bezel design with a lighter dial colour but something always felt unbalanced to me in pics of it. A slightly different bezel design with 20m or full graduations maybe, I dunno. Too much black space on the bezel with such a clean dial? Maybe that's more what I didn't like... /shrug

Keep the pics comin though


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

boatswain said:


> I originally thought the protruding crystal may bug me but it is all part of the character now.


I originally thought the same thing regarding the crystal, but now I love it. The watch is slim enough that the crystal isn't an issue.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

wis_dad said:


> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200525/7ac61a2c9c950fa39420584d8807a1b3.jpg[/IMG]


Nice. Cleanest pic/bracelet I've yet seen for the nimbus 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## emgee79 (Aug 11, 2015)

I just picked up my first Seaforth, a pastel Gen 3 with no date and a fixed bezel. I have to admit, I'm not as blown away by it as I thought I would be, based on what I've read here. Somehow, it just does not look as awesome on my wrist as it does on the photos on this thread. I think I'm mostly surprised at how _big _it is, which is odd because I've been wearing a Seiko SBDC053, which is substantially wider and longer. Of course, the Seiko has a rotating bezel, and I think the fixed bezel makes the Seaforth look bigger. There's no denying the quality; I'm going to keep it around for a while and hope it grows on me.









Anyway, I know that Uncle Seiko's beads of rice fits the Seaforth nicely, and that he also makes a 1171 bracelet. I'm just curious if anyone has tried that combo and knows if it fits? I could see the US1171 complementing the Seaforth nicely. Larry (Uncle Seiko) has said in an instagram comment that the US1171 fits a Seaforth, but if someone has a direct experience with it, I'm interested to know more.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Seaforth pulling work duty last night.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I also remember the feeling of being surprised by how big the Seaforth appeared when I first saw it on my wrist. It has a fairly large dial with lots of negative space.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

boatswain said:


> I also remember the feeling of being surprised by how big the Seaforth appeared when I first saw it on my wrist. It has a fairly large dial with lots of negative space.


had I ordered the blue with steel bezel I probably would still own my original blue seaforth which was a fixie!

Looks great!


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Interesting that Jason will possibly be bringing a Halios Forum online. I think it's a great idea and will definitely be in there. Good place for all the questions and answers to be aggregated in one place.

Keep an eye on the Halios IG for more info. 
https://instagram.com/halioswatches?igshid=nwvvgqadt0q7










*Posted the same on the Fairwind thread*


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Haven't contributed a picture here in a bit


----------



## gmads (Dec 5, 2009)

Just got this in yesterday and I'm impressed - casual, sporty, and classy all at the same time.

Obligatory in the water shot:









On a leather Colareb:


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

gmads said:


> Just got this in yesterday and I'm impressed - casual, sporty, and classy all at the same time.
> 
> Obligatory in the water shot:
> 
> ...


Excellent choice. I love mine. Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

gmads said:


> Just got this in yesterday and I'm impressed - casual, sporty, and classy all at the same time.
> 
> Obligatory in the water shot:
> 
> ...


 Very nice!

Enjoy it and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Ellipsis... said:


> So many great pics everybody - but you're cheating yourselves. As you can see I have an auto matic matic. That's twice as many matics as you!
> 
> View attachment 15155671


I never would have thought to match a gray dial with a green strap but, that looks fantastic


----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)

Orsoni said:


> I never would have thought to match a gray dial with a green strap but, that looks fantastic











When I originally pre-ordered this watch there was this ^ picture on Instagram and I picked up on somewhat grey-green-brown notes from the canvas that Jason had the watch demo'd on and I thought that going a little greener wouldn't be that bad. It just sorta works because it's complimentary/neutral to the watch itself and also pairs with black/brown/grey/tan/whatever you might be wearing. My strap is a custom buffalo nubuck in khaki by Molequin that isn't available anymore but a more reasonably priced alternative that someone could get today is this olive suede strap from B&R.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Concurred ^

When I had a sb gray I always thought it looked best on muted greens/olives to offset the heavy dose of metallic 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

another on leather


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

My love for this watch still. Going strong.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

I haven't been on this thread in a LONG time.

QQ: What is the latest on the best fitting bracelet? There are so many answers on this thread.
**I appreciate anyone willing to spare reading through the dozens of answers.

For good measure... Here is my pair of Seaforths:


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Very nice duo.

Ginault and seiko alpinist bracelet fit best for me. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

JLS36 said:


> My love for this watch still. Going strong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. 

Does the nimbus ever look more white than grey depending on the light?


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

ryan850 said:


> Very nice duo.
> 
> Ginault and seiko alpinist bracelet fit best for me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Thank you x 2

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Nice.
> 
> Does the nimbus ever look more white than grey depending on the light?


Sometimes but I wouldn't say white I would say more whiteish, it looks enamel at times.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

JLS36 said:


> Sometimes but I wouldn't say white I would say more whiteish, it looks enamel at times.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Cool.
The nimbus is one of the colors that has grown on me the most. Looks great with the black dial surrounds and sapphire bezel. Contrast done right


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

boatswain said:


> Cool.
> The nimbus is one of the colors that has grown on me the most. Looks great with the black dial surrounds and sapphire bezel. Contrast done right


I wanted that GMT nimbus so bad......alas it wasn't to be!


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

From yesterday evening. When do we get the bronze Seaforth with a rotating dive bezel?


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## FOIS (Oct 19, 2018)

Watch spends a lot more time on the desk vs on the wrist these days...


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

FOIS said:


> Watch spends a lot more time on the desk vs on the wrist these days...
> View attachment 15183195


Awesome watch!

In b4 the "send it to me and I'll put it on my wrist" jokes 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

yinzburgher said:


> From yesterday evening. When do we get the bronze Seaforth with a rotating dive bezel?
> 
> View attachment 15182561


Great photo!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Twehttam said:


> View attachment 15182679


That's a great combo. Nice work!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

FOIS said:


> Watch spends a lot more time on the desk vs on the wrist these days...
> View attachment 15183195


I'd even be willing to buy it from you....except for the resale on these GMTs is sky high. Nice watch!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> I'd even be willing to buy it from you....except for the resale on these GMTs is sky high. Nice watch!


Crazy how I felt I didn't like the short gmt now I think it's kind of a strong point of the watch.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sayan (Aug 19, 2017)

A question to SeaForce owners. The update on the Hailos website says that there will be another production run for SF with Sellita movements. He also said this: I'd like to make some changes to the dial and bezel designs, along with a number of quality improvements to hopefully bring some freshness to the line." So my question is: what you would like to see in a new SF production run? 

I personally would like to see a quality bracelet and a new bidirectional 12-hour bezel option. Also Abyss blue would be a nice dial option to keep. Date/no date option.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Sayan said:


> A question to SeaForce owners. The update on the Hailos website says that there will be another production run for SF with Sellita movements. He also said this: I'd like to make some changes to the dial and bezel designs, along with a number of quality improvements to hopefully bring some freshness to the line." So my question is: what you would like to see in a new SF production run?
> 
> I personally would like to see a quality bracelet and a new bidirectional 12-hour bezel option. Also Abyss blue would be a nice dial option to keep. Date/no date option.


He's already mentioned what he will be changing for the new Seaforths. The changes he mentioned before would be a modified bezel, caseback, dial and crown.

I wouldn't put any money down that there will be a bracelet. It's been said before that the Seaforth was never meant to be on a bracelet, only straps.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Sayan said:


> A question to SeaForce owners. The update on the Hailos website says that there will be another production run for SF with Sellita movements. He also said this: I'd like to make some changes to the dial and bezel designs, along with a number of quality improvements to hopefully bring some freshness to the line." So my question is: what you would like to see in a new SF production run?
> 
> I personally would like to see a quality bracelet and a new bidirectional 12-hour bezel option. Also Abyss blue would be a nice dial option to keep. Date/no date option.





DirtyHarrie said:


> He's already mentioned what he will be changing for the new Seaforths. The changes he mentioned before would be a modified bezel, caseback, dial and crown.
> 
> I wouldn't put any money down that there will be a bracelet. It's been said before that the Seaforth was never meant to be on a bracelet, only straps.


I'd also say that with the current climate and the pieces in line to be made prior to another round of Seaforths, I'd say they aren't coming out until mid 2021 at the earliest.

Also, with Jason's meticulous nature, I'd imagine it taking additional time for those modifications to be complete and up to his standards.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

ryan850 said:


> I'd also say that with the current climate and the pieces in line to be made prior to another round of Seaforths, I'd say they aren't coming out until mid 2021 at the earliest.
> 
> Also, with Jason's meticulous nature, I'd imagine it taking additional time for those modifications to be complete and up to his standards.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


100% agree. Won't be here for a while.

Doesn't mean they won't be worth the wait though.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Tried so many straps I keep coming back to Erika's.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

JLS36 said:


> Tried so many straps I keep coming back to Erika's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yah. That's the one


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

JLS36 said:


> Tried so many straps I keep coming back to Erika's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Erika straps fit perfectly on the SF from a comfort standpoint.

Right blend of stretch and the SF isn't too heavy where it will move around a lot.

Excellent combo.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ml91 (Jun 4, 2020)

Really excited for Jason to go back to a stainless steel case for the next round of the Seaforth.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

heyBJK said:


>


I like that Barton strap.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

JLS36 said:


> I like that Barton strap.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Thank you! Other than black, gray has been my favorite color for this watch followed by light blue. The color is a bit washed out in the photo...it's actually a darker gray.


----------



## jjmc87 (Apr 12, 2020)

heyBJK said:


>


That's an absolute beauty mate, I'm a sucker for anthracite dials and the sunburst effect is perfect. Would 100% snag one of these if they ever release again


----------



## adryens (Jun 10, 2014)

I order Strapcode Oyster for Alpinist bracelet for my Seaforth....

Have I done well?


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

adryens said:


> I order Strapcode Oyster for Alpinist bracelet for my Seaforth....
> 
> Have I done well?


I can't say for sure as I don't have first-hand experience. THIS POST from @ryan850 says it does not fit. However THIS IG POST shows the Strapcode oyster bracelet on a Seaforth and says "quite finicky to attach. Not a perfect fit but it can do the trick." AND HERE is a photo showing an original Seiko Alpinist bracelet on a Seaforth. Good luck, I hope it works. ?


----------



## reeder1 (Feb 10, 2017)

gmads said:


> Just got this in yesterday and I'm impressed - casual, sporty, and classy all at the same time.
> 
> Obligatory in the water shot:
> 
> ...


Without a doubt, you have excellent taste, sir! Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FOIS (Oct 19, 2018)

valuewatchguy said:


> I'd even be willing to buy it from you....except for the resale on these GMTs is sky high. Nice watch!


I've had some wild offers for this guy but I can't seem to let it go. Here's hoping Jason does another run of GMTs


----------



## Pogo247 (May 11, 2020)

For anyone interested, there is a first gen black /gilt on ebay right now, I'm not keen on this bezel style personally but thought I'd share in case anyone was after one









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

jjmc87 said:


> That's an absolute beauty mate, I'm a sucker for anthracite dials and the sunburst effect is perfect. Would 100% snag one of these if they ever release again


Thank you! Appreciate it!


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Bath time fun with bahama on biwi.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Has any of you used the reddit watch exchange to trade watches? Does it work between the UK and USA without being stuffed for import duties? Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Onedaydyl said:


> Has any of you used the reddit watch exchange to trade watches? Does it work between the UK and USA without being stuffed for import duties? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Never used it but I'm sure it's just standard shipping and import duties.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

adryens said:


> I order Strapcode Oyster for Alpinist bracelet for my Seaforth....
> 
> Have I done well?


Please update here after you received the bracelet.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

adryens said:


> I order Strapcode Oyster for Alpinist bracelet for my Seaforth....
> 
> Have I done well?





slow_mo said:


> Please update here after you received the bracelet.


Yes, you have done well. Bracelet great.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Halios Seaforth today on Farer rubber straps😷😊🖖🏼


----------



## bradsomrak (Aug 28, 2019)

Relo60 said:


> Halios Seaforth today on Farer rubber straps
> 
> View attachment 15196905
> View attachment 15196907
> View attachment 15196909


Great choice.


----------



## adryens (Jun 10, 2014)

ryan850 said:


> Yes, you have done well. Bracelet great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ufff... with flat bezel, but clicks bezel?

it seems to be on the edge


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

adryens said:


> Ufff... with flat bezel, but clicks bezel?
> 
> it seems to be on the edge


Slightly raised but doesn't come in contact with bezel.

Wrist roll with bezel


http://imgur.com/RqkYCPO


Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## adryens (Jun 10, 2014)

slow_mo said:


> Please update here after you received the bracelet.


Received! And not work. Very disappointed!

But I had an aftermarket solid bracelet from 5-6 years ago in a drawer and FIT PERFECT

Haha incredible, the best bracelet for Seaforth I ever seen.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

adryens said:


> Received! And not work. Very disappointed!
> 
> But I had an aftermarket solid bracelet from 5-6 years ago in a drawer and FIT PERFECT
> 
> Haha incredible, the best bracelet for Seaforth I ever seen.


That's interesting. What didn't work about it? I've tried it on several Seaforths as have others in the thread with success.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## adryens (Jun 10, 2014)

ryan850 said:


> That's interesting. What didn't work about it? I've tried it on several Seaforths as have others in the thread with success.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


The end link, it rotated in both directions once in place. there is no cap


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Happy Halios Wednesday, all!


----------



## adryens (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## FOIS (Oct 19, 2018)

Beautiful combo! The lume on this watch always blows me away


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

adryens said:


>


Great pic!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

FOIS said:


> Beautiful combo! The lume on this watch always blows me away


Excellent strength to plot size ratio for the lume


----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

Wrist shot with my 3 year old's Citizen.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

stamonkey said:


> Wrist shot with my 3 year old's Citizen.


Twins









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

ryan850 said:


> Twins
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I chose this bezel for my grey dial. Looks awesome !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Danny T said:


> I wish I chose this bezel for my grey dial. Looks awesome !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just got it and I'm really liking it. The sunburst Grey really plays with the light well.

I was on the fence about keeping this one or the abyss with ss bezel but I think I'm keeping this one. Really tough choice though and I haven't quite made up my mind.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## jgordonfresh (Jul 24, 2013)

Recently acquired Bahama Yellow on a Blushark Nato!


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

jgordonfresh said:


> View attachment 15211503
> 
> 
> Recently acquired Bahama Yellow on a Blushark Nato!


Great buy - snap! Where did you buy it from?









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Old faithful on summers best strap Erika's









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

I love different straps but I always go back to the Ginault bracelet.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## prateeko (Jul 17, 2016)

DirtyHarrie said:


> He's already mentioned what he will be changing for the new Seaforths. The changes he mentioned before would be a modified bezel, caseback, dial and crown.
> 
> I wouldn't put any money down that there will be a bracelet. It's been said before that the Seaforth was never meant to be on a bracelet, only straps.


Did he specify what he meant by modified bezel/caseback/crown and do we know if he said the change was from ETA to Selitta or could it be someone else?

Also, am I crazy, or do I remember reading somewhere that Pastel Blue won't be making it to the next round?


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

prateeko said:


> Did he specify what he meant by modified bezel/caseback/crown and do we know if he said the change was from ETA to Selitta or could it be someone else?
> 
> Also, am I crazy, or do I remember reading somewhere that Pastel Blue won't be making it to the next round?


As far as I know, he hasn't offered any other details about what the modifications will look like or why.

He said it will be coming back, we just don't know when exactly.


----------



## prateeko (Jul 17, 2016)

DirtyHarrie said:


> As far as I know, he hasn't offered any other details about what the modifications will look like or why.
> 
> He said it will be coming back, we just don't know when exactly.


Gotcha. I have a friend who really likes my Pastel Blue Gen III SF and I was considering giving him mine if it wasn't coming back (provided I could obtain a gen IV). Guess the switch from ETA is due to supply issues in setting of COVID or was that pre-planned?

Curious to see what he does about the Bezel and crown since I didn't think those needing addressing.


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

I've wanted a Seaforth for a long time. At first, I was fixated on the unbelievably perfect pastel blue version. I still love that one but I now have other light blue watches that satisfy that itch. So instead, I purchased the sunburst gray Seaforth last week. I love it! Looking forward to trying a few different strap options. I ordered a gray plaid NATO from Vario and a dark brown horween leather band with light blue stitching to match the "Seaforth" lettering on the dial. Will post pictures when I have those straps. But for now, the new arrival:


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

The sunburst Grey color has really grown on me. I picked up a Grey sapphire bezel and the light play is awesome on the dial. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

VaEagle said:


> I've wanted a Seaforth for a long time. At first, I was fixated on the unbelievably perfect pastel blue version. I still love that one but I now have other light blue watches that satisfy that itch. So instead, I purchased the sunburst gray Seaforth last week. I love it! Looking forward to trying a few different strap options. I ordered a gray plaid NATO from Vario and a dark brown horween leather band with light blue stitching to match the "Seaforth" lettering on the dial. Will post pictures when I have those straps. But for now, the new arrival:
> 
> View attachment 15222527


Congratulations!

That's a beauty and is the one I like best from the series 3.

Enjoy!


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Posting this here to the group before I formally list it.

I have a gen III abyss blue with ss bezel that I will be listing for sale.

If interested, feel free to dm me.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Heads up Jason is on IG Live right now!


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

For anyone that missed it he answered some questions about the Seaforth and discussed his plans for it. Apologies if I missed anything but the connection was bad for me and it kept on stuttering and I missed some parts. 

Pastel blue definitely in the next series. I don’t think he talked about other possible colors. He was answering a question about what changes would appear but the video kept stuttering so missed most of that. Roldorf boutique edition in the works again but may not necessarily be assembled by Roldorf. He also reiterated again the release is planned for the end of this year and he would like to get them all assembled before having them for sale so it’s an easier transaction. Also and I could have this wrong but he alluded to having them in the middle of production already? Also highlighted that James has his up for auction to donate to one of the causes listed in his IG post. 

Like I said my connection was pretty choppy so please take this with a grain of salt. Did anyone else watch and can fill in the gaps or correct anything that I may have said? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

dsquared24 said:


> For anyone that missed it he answered some questions about the Seaforth and discussed his plans for it. Apologies if I missed anything but the connection was bad for me and it kept on stuttering and I missed some parts.
> 
> Pastel blue definitely in the next series. I don't think he talked about other possible colors. He was answering a question about what changes would appear but the video kept stuttering so missed most of that. Roldorf boutique edition in the works again but may not necessarily be assembled by Roldorf. He also reiterated again the release is planned for the end of this year and he would like to get them all assembled before having them for sale so it's an easier transaction. Also and I could have this wrong but he alluded to having them in the middle of production already? Also highlighted that James has his up for auction to donate to one of the causes listed in his IG post.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the recap man! It is much appreciated as I was busy and couldn't watch the stream.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Thanks so much for the recap man! It is much appreciated as I was busy and couldn't watch the stream.


You're most welcome!

He also showed a few prototypes. A gray Fairwind with steel 12-hour bezel. He said it may show up in a series II if there's demand for another run. Also a pastel blue Universal. And one or two more but unfortunately I can't remember what they were.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Reflections.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## adryens (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## Pogo247 (May 11, 2020)

dsquared24 said:


> For anyone that missed it he answered some questions about the Seaforth and discussed his plans for it. Apologies if I missed anything but the connection was bad for me and it kept on stuttering and I missed some parts.
> 
> Pastel blue definitely in the next series. I don't think he talked about other possible colors. He was answering a question about what changes would appear but the video kept stuttering so missed most of that. Roldorf boutique edition in the works again but may not necessarily be assembled by Roldorf. He also reiterated again the release is planned for the end of this year and he would like to get them all assembled before having them for sale so it's an easier transaction. Also and I could have this wrong but he alluded to having them in the middle of production already? Also highlighted that James has his up for auction to donate to one of the causes listed in his IG post.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. Did he say the Seaforths were planned for this year or were you referring to the Rudolph's?

There's a grey nimbus ceramic for sale locally to me but was ideally hoping he'd do a black/gilt in the series IV so debating wether to just hold off and see what he comes out with. Decisions, decisions!

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Pogo247 said:


> Thanks for this. Did he say the Seaforths were planned for this year or were you referring to the Rudolph's?
> 
> There's a grey nimbus ceramic for sale locally to me but was ideally hoping he'd do a black/gilt in the series IV so debating wether to just hold off and see what he comes out with. Decisions, decisions!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Ah sorry about that it does sound confusing. The next run of Seaforths are planned for a release at the end of this year.

He talked about another Roldorf edition of the Seaforth but did not say when that would be released. Just that he has plans for it.

Regarding the colors. Wished he mentioned other possibilities but he only confirmed pastel blue. For myself it was nice to hear confirmation as that's the one that I want. I actually pulled out of my fairwind preorder to wait for a pastel Seaforth.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pogo247 (May 11, 2020)

dsquared24 said:


> Ah sorry about that it does sound confusing. The next run of Seaforths are planned for a release at the end of this year.
> 
> He talked about another Roldorf edition of the Seaforth but did not say when that would be released. Just that he has plans for it.
> 
> ...


All good. Did you hear anything about if he'll be doing sapphire bezels as well for the Seaforth IV too? Sorry, too many questions but just deciding whether to pick up a grey nimbus sapphire that's for sale locally 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Pogo247 said:


> All good. Did you hear anything about if he'll be doing sapphire bezels as well for the Seaforth IV too? Sorry, too many questions but just deciding whether to pick up a grey nimbus sapphire that's for sale locally
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


The grey nimbus sapphire is an underrated gem of the Seaforth line...

If rarity is a plus for you, I believe it is one of the lowest produced variants as well.

Happy deciding!


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Pogo247 said:


> All good. Did you hear anything about if he'll be doing sapphire bezels as well for the Seaforth IV too? Sorry, too many questions but just deciding whether to pick up a grey nimbus sapphire that's for sale locally
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


I don't think bezel details were discussed. If that watch locally checks out maybe you should get it. It would be an easy sell down the line if something in series 4 struck your fancy more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

+1 no details on the bezels

I love the 12 hour bezel on my III pastel (no date). I miss the bezel on the bronze/blue.

To that end I am planning on listing my bronze blue seaforth. It's immaculate, but has a patina. I can't decide if I should clean it before posting.









Here it is on a navy and bronze/gold nato. 
(I haven't been able to find a good one, this one has satin hardware. It would probably work better with all the patina off the case)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adryens (Jun 10, 2014)

RubberB strap perfect fit


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

It's been awhile...


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

adryens said:


> RubberB strap perfect fit


Can you clarify which RubberB strap that is that fits the seaworthy so well? Thanks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## adryens (Jun 10, 2014)

warsh said:


> Can you clarify which RubberB strap that is that fits the seaworthy so well? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


RubberB 20mm for Rolex Explorer or OP.


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Only one watch to wear when the sun is out.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

On a new strap from Nodus. |>


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Twehttam said:


> On a new strap from Nodus. |>
> 
> View attachment 15241235


How do you like it? Looks similar to sailcloth.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

It's EXTREMELY comfortable and soft. I really, really like it. I need one more hole for it to fit perfectly (curse my small wrist) but, overall, you can't go wrong with it. Waterproof, 20-18 taper... great summer strap.


----------



## jjmc87 (Apr 12, 2020)

Twehttam said:


> On a new strap from Nodus. |>
> 
> View attachment 15241235


Looks great man! I ordered the grey strap myself, now I just need a seaforth to pair with it


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seaforth gets the nod again









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Twehttam said:


> It's EXTREMELY comfortable and soft. I really, really like it. I need one more hole for it to fit perfectly (curse my small wrist) but, overall, you can't go wrong with it. Waterproof, 20-18 taper... great summer strap.


Awesome. I'll prob pick up the Grey one for my Grey sapphire. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## tropicwatches (Dec 23, 2019)

Yes, the grey strap with the grey dial is a winner


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Padding pool time (with BY Seaforth).









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## rudesiggy (Aug 1, 2016)

I'll admit, this one has a beautiful dial but I rarely wear it, and frequently think about flipping it. I also have the midnight blue, which is more legible and versatile with straps, so I wear that a LOT more.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

rudesiggy said:


> I'll admit, this one has a beautiful dial but I rarely wear it, and frequently think about flipping it. I also have the midnight blue, which is more legible and versatile with straps, so I wear that a LOT more.
> 
> View attachment 15247265


I love that combo.


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

Every once in a while, I buy a watch that works very well with a variety of straps. And swapping out straps gives the watch different looks, keeping it fresh for me. The Seaforth is just such a watch IMHO. Here's my fairly new sunburst gray version with a number of different straps. Please let me know if you think any of these combos works particularly well &#8230; or not (I won't be offended).

The original light brown leather strap from Halios:









The original black rubber strap from Halios (I don't think it does much for the watch).









A darker brown leather strap from Strapsco: (I like this a bit more than the lighter brown strap)









A dark blue seatbelt pass through strap from Strapsco (Meh. I have other watches this strap will work with better.)









A gray striped pass through from Strapsco (I like this more than I expected):









And a gray plaid pass through strap from Vario:


----------



## rudesiggy (Aug 1, 2016)

VaEagle said:


> Please let me know if you think any of these combos works particularly well &#8230; or not (I won't be offended).


Since you asked...

Sunburst grey always looks great on vintage brown -- light or medium -- both are great! And you can't go wrong with black rubber for a diver.

I will say, having just posted the same watch but WITH a bezel above, the bezel-less version is much more versatile in this dial scheme.

I'm not a fan of the grey striped, but the dark blue Strapsco is great -- better than I'd expect for grey sunburst.

And lastly, I absolutely LOVE that plaid! Super fun.


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

rudesiggy said:


> Since you asked...
> 
> Sunburst grey always looks great on vintage brown -- light or medium -- both are great! And you can't go wrong with black rubber for a diver.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments. I really wanted the bezel-less version because it strikes me as more of an everyday watch ... and I have a ton of divers with bezels.

And the plaid was the one I was most excited to get for this watch.


----------



## jjmc87 (Apr 12, 2020)

In case anyone here is skilled in voodoo, please encourage Jason to include a gilt model in the next run of seaforths


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

Liking this new plaid strap the most, with a better picture outdoors:


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

VaEagle said:


> Liking this new plaid strap the most, with a better picture outdoors:
> 
> View attachment 15248131


Good choice. You need a strap that brings the funk! 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Hey seaforthfam.Do any of you look at chrono24? There are 2 seaforths for sale - 1 is an abyss blue gmt the other is also abyss blue which he is selling with a ginault bracelet. Both on the USA. Neither are mine - just thought I would spread the word (I'm in the uk, so prices come up in £ not $).









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## TankCommander1554 (Jul 8, 2015)

TheMeasure said:


> It's been awhile...


I apologize if this has already been asked, but what bracelet is this? It looks excellent!


----------



## Pogo247 (May 11, 2020)

jjmc87 said:


> In case anyone here is skilled in voodoo, please encourage Jason to include a gilt model in the next run of seaforths


I emailed him about black/gilt and he replied to say he will take a note of my vote for the gilt. Might be worth emailing him as well, bit of peer pressure might do the trick 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## adryens (Jun 10, 2014)

With the bracelet is... amazing


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Took my Seaforth to visit a special place today


----------



## PFM (Jun 26, 2016)

adryens said:


> With the bracelet is... amazing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PFM (Jun 26, 2016)

adryens said:


> With the bracelet is... amazing


Looks Great!!!

Would love to know what bracelet you used? Nice fit?

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Ginault bracelet.


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Just an FYI, that I am moving my Bronze Seaforth with blue dial along. Cheers!


----------



## rudesiggy (Aug 1, 2016)

I posted these in another "WRUW" thread but think it's worth documenting here -- my Halios Seaforth Gen 3 Abyss no-date, but on a curved/fitted rubber strap originally made for the Aulta Automatico. The strap is awesome, and only slightly overlaps the bezel. It causes a bit of friction, but the comfort makes up for it. These watches are strapmongers!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

rudesiggy said:


> I posted these in another "WRUW" thread but think it's worth documenting here -- my Halios Seaforth Gen 3 Abyss no-date, but on a curved/fitted rubber strap originally made for the Aulta Automatico. The strap is awesome, and only slightly overlaps the bezel. It causes a bit of friction, but the comfort makes up for it. These watches are strapmongers!
> 
> View attachment 15327097
> 
> ...


Looks great on fitted rubber


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I feel like these pics actually capture the dark blue tone of the abyss


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

I bid my bronze/blue Seaforth farewell this morning. Now this will be getting even more wrist time 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

thebuzz said:


> I bid my bronze/blue Seaforth farewell this morning. Now this will be getting even more wrist time
> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200701/fda7c3dff5399e6884d561075647a2f5.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm down from 3 to 1 myself.

A great collection can be made with just Seaforths.

But there's so many other great watches to try too!

Can't question your logic of sticking with the Hodinkee darling OG variant 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> I'm down from 3 to 1 myself.
> 
> A great collection can be made with just Seaforths.
> 
> ...


It's been a staple for me. It's perfect for the beach, surfing and swimming. The contrast of the black hands and markers on the bright dial makes it really usable.

Part of me feels like the "Hodinkee" or "@jestacey" (blue pastel/12h/no-date) setup will stay relevant enough to become interesting one day.

Mine is a series 3. I missed series 1. Then, I wanted the ETA but didn't want the date and skipped trying for 2 (during the pre-order debacle). Then I waited for series 3. I think it's neat that the no date series 3's are the first movements Jason modified.

Cheers 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sometimes I wish I had the clean look of the series 3 BGW9 on my abyss sapphire.

And sometimes I just enjoy that sweet c3 glow


----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

VaEagle said:


> I've wanted a Seaforth for a long time. At first, I was fixated on the unbelievably perfect pastel blue version. I still love that one but I now have other light blue watches that satisfy that itch. So instead, I purchased the sunburst gray Seaforth last week. I love it! Looking forward to trying a few different strap options. I ordered a gray plaid NATO from Vario and a dark brown horween leather band with light blue stitching to match the "Seaforth" lettering on the dial. Will post pictures when I have those straps. But for now, the new arrival:
> 
> View attachment 15222527


Congrats! The gray fixie is so versatile.









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

thebuzz said:


> I bid my bronze/blue Seaforth farewell this morning. Now this will be getting even more wrist time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see so many bronzos popping up for sale now. I wonder if it's a bit of a novelty watch. Give me a classic stainless steel watch any day.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

Onedaydyl said:


> I see so many bronzos popping up for sale now. I wonder if it's a bit of a novelty watch. Give me a classic stainless steel watch any day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I loved the bronze. But when I wanted to reach for a gold/bronze piece I have another heirloom I want to get more wrist time with. If that weren't the case it would've been a forever piece for me.

The pastel blue is going to stick around. I had a deposit on a no date sub, and I decided I'd rather wear the Halios instead.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

VaEagle said:


> Every once in a while, I buy a watch that works very well with a variety of straps. And swapping out straps gives the watch different looks, keeping it fresh for me. The Seaforth is just such a watch IMHO. Here's my fairly new sunburst gray version with a number of different straps. Please let me know if you think any of these combos works particularly well &#8230; or not (I won't be offended).


I posted pictures of my new sunburst grey Seaforth on a variety of straps about a week ago, and now have one more to add. I felt I was taking a risk with this, but am glad I ordered it. Dark brown with turquoise thread to match the "SEAFORTH" lettering on the dial. I like this one a lot. (BTW, very reasonably priced from The House of Straps.)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

VaEagle said:


> I posted pictures of my new sunburst grey Seaforth on a variety of straps about a week ago, and now have one more to add. I felt I was taking a risk with this, but am glad I ordered it. Dark brown with turquoise thread to match the "SEAFORTH" lettering on the dial. I like this one a lot. (BTW, very reasonably priced from The House of Straps.)
> 
> View attachment 15329736


That's great


----------



## genepi_waves (Oct 15, 2018)

Forgive me if this isn't the appropriate place to post this but I'm looking to buy a fixed bezel pastel blue Seaforth (either date or no date) if anyone is looking to sell!

I haven't had any luck after months of searching so thought I'd try my luck here. Regards


----------



## MJM (Sep 16, 2009)

Took a few years of hunting but I finally scored!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MJM said:


> Took a few years of hunting but I finally scored!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Congratulations!

It can be rewarding when you finally track down a long awaited piece.

Enjoy!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Abyssing it again today


----------



## jjmc87 (Apr 12, 2020)

Saw this beauty while googling. For me I find a lot of watches go way too heavy on the gilt, this one is more subtle. If halios releases something even remotely similar I'll be one happy man


----------



## cody.rioux (Apr 8, 2020)

jjmc87 said:


> Saw this beauty while googling. For me I find a lot of watches go way too heavy on the gilt, this one is more subtle. If halios releases something even remotely similar I'll be one happy man
> 
> View attachment 15337173


There should be another Seaforth release towards the end of this year / beginning of next year. So keep an eye out!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jjmc87 (Apr 12, 2020)

cody.rioux said:


> There should be another Seaforth release towards the end of this year / beginning of next year. So keep an eye out!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks bud believe me I will! Pretty interested in how the Universas turn out also


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jjmc87 said:


> Saw this beauty while googling. For me I find a lot of watches go way too heavy on the gilt, this one is more subtle. If halios releases something even remotely similar I'll be one happy man
> 
> View attachment 15337173


That looks like a series 3 abyss I think.

I believe that is just the lighting making it look golden.

That model came with polished steel highlights.

I know my Seaforth s can pick up warm ambient light and look golden like that sometimes.

On the other hand it could be a series 1 black with gilt, but I think the gilt is more pronounced on those and the lume is c3 so more greenish.


----------



## jjmc87 (Apr 12, 2020)

boatswain said:


> That looks like a series 3 abyss I think.
> 
> I believe that is just the lighting making it look golden.
> 
> ...


Huh, well in that case they definitely nailed the subtlety part lol. I guess that means I'll have to add an abyss to the wishlist also 😔


----------



## Pogo247 (May 11, 2020)

Quick question for those who have got the seaforth on the ginault bracelet. How easy is it to swap in and out once its on? Just curious as I do like to swap straps but have seen some people had issues getting it on in the first instance

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

Taking notes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Pogo247 said:


> Quick question for those who have got the seaforth on the ginault bracelet. How easy is it to swap in and out once its on? Just curious as I do like to swap straps but have seen some people had issues getting it on in the first instance
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


I think it easy enough, particularly if you've got some experience with installing bracelets/end links.

I find that the design of the end link precludes any angling-that is, you can't push the spring bar in diagonally past the lugs.

Rather, you have to push the bar in horizontally over the top of the lug. So if scratches on the underside of lugs bother you, be sure to put thick tape on the underside of the lugs before you install.










Once the bar is between the lugs, you then just wiggle the end link around slightly with your fingers until the bar finds both holes (standard fare at that point).

For removal, the little cutouts on the back of the end links are quite narrow, so you'll need a Bergeon 6767/7767-F tip for removal. With the right fine-tipped tool, removal is otherwise standard fare.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edotkim (Jan 1, 2017)

jjmc87 said:


> Huh, well in that case they definitely nailed the subtlety part lol. I guess that means I'll have to add an abyss to the wishlist also 😔


Please note that this is in no way intended as a "flex," and my apologies in advance if it comes off as such. I just wanted to note that, as the owner of a Seaforth Series I in Black/Gilt & a Seaforth GMT with the Abyss Blue dial, I'm _pretty_ sure the original photo is indeed of a Black/Gilt variant of the Series I.

boatswain is definitely correct in noting that the Series I's lume is greenish, but I've seen the lume plots on my Black/Gilt Series I appear pure white as per that photo in settings with a lot of light. I know this isn't the best example from the perspective of the lume color, but I've attached photos of my Black/Gilt Series I & Abyss Blue GMT for comparison of the dial, hands and indices. Hope this helps!

*Black/Gilt Series I*









============

*Abyss Blue GMT (shot under relatively warm light)







*


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

edotkim said:


> Please note that this is in no way intended as a "flex," any my apologies in advance if it comes off as such. I just wanted to note that, as the owner of a Seaforth Series I in Black/Gilt & a Seaforth GMT with the Abyss Blue dial, I'm _pretty_ sure the original photo is indeed of a Black/Gilt variant of the Series I.
> 
> boatswain is definitely correct in noting that the Series I's lume is greenish, but I've seen the lume plots on my Black/Gilt Series I appear pure white as per that photo in settings with a lot of light. I know this isn't the best example from the perspective of the lume color, but I've attached photos of my Black/Gilt Series I & Abyss Blue GMT for comparison of the dial, hands and indices. Hope this helps!
> 
> ...


We're all flexing in collecting 

Cool duo 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

Does Jason have an alternate email address versus the one listed on his site? If so, can someone PM it to me? I am trying to source a replacement crystal for my Gen 3 that I damaged. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjmc87 (Apr 12, 2020)

edotkim said:


> Please note that this is in no way intended as a "flex," any my apologies in advance if it comes off as such. I just wanted to note that, as the owner of a Seaforth Series I in Black/Gilt & a Seaforth GMT with the Abyss Blue dial, I'm _pretty_ sure the original photo is indeed of a Black/Gilt variant of the Series I.
> 
> boatswain is definitely correct in noting that the Series I's lume is greenish, but I've seen the lume plots on my Black/Gilt Series I appear pure white as per that photo in settings with a lot of light. I know this isn't the best example from the perspective of the lume color, but I've attached photos of my Black/Gilt Series I & Abyss Blue GMT for comparison of the dial, hands and indices. Hope this helps!
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing! That's a really lovely pair you've got there, they compliment eachother very well


----------



## MJM (Sep 16, 2009)

Anyone selling an 20mm straps with bronze hardware or looking to move a Halios?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MJM (Sep 16, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PFM (Jun 26, 2016)

Summer makes you do the craziest things?!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)

I've seen several posts about using a RubberB strap on the Seaforth, so I thought I'd give it a go. This one is for my 14060 Sub and it also fits my SMP. I've gotta say...it certainly does fit the Seaforth just as well. No gaps, no wiggle up & down, and holds the lines of the case really nicely. Here's a few pics...


----------



## jjmc87 (Apr 12, 2020)

mumblypeg said:


> I've seen several posts about using a RubberB strap on the Seaforth, so I thought I'd give it a go. This one is for my 14060 Sub and it also fits my SMP. I've gotta say...it certainly does fit the Seaforth just as well. No gaps, no wiggle up & down, and holds the lines of the case really nicely. Here's a few pics...
> 
> View attachment 15340268
> View attachment 15340270
> ...


Wow that's really nice! Good to know for future reference.

Is that a gunmetal finish? Or is just the lighting


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)

jjmc87 said:


> Wow that's really nice! Good to know for future reference.
> 
> Is that a gunmetal finish? Or is just the lighting


It's the DLC coating


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That rubber B looks awesome on the SF. Especially with the DLC


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

The Seaforth is definitely a go anywhere, do anything watch.


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

jjmc87 said:


> Saw this beauty while googling. For me I find a lot of watches go way too heavy on the gilt, this one is more subtle. If halios releases something even remotely similar I'll be one happy man
> 
> View attachment 15337173


There's this exact combo up for sale on eBay (not my listing). Personally, I'd never pay the asking price but that's just me.


----------



## edotkim (Jan 1, 2017)

I'll probably regret this, but I'm willing to part with my full-kit Black/Gilt Series I-the one pictured in my previous post-for a good deal less than that eBay listing. DM me if you're interested.



lehippi said:


> There's this exact combo up for sale on eBay (not my listing). Personally, I'd never pay the asking price but that's just me.


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

edotkim said:


> I'll probably regret this, but I'm willing to part with my full-kit Black/Gilt Series I-the one pictured in my previous post-for a good deal less than that eBay listing. DM me if you're interested.


Thanks but I'm not interested. What I really regret is selling my series 1 glossy black sapphire non-gilt seaforth... I had it twice and sold it both times. Now looking to try and buy one again for good...


----------



## Pogo247 (May 11, 2020)

Thanks @ck2k01 for the detailed explanation. I've got a bergeon f and have removed bracelets before but as this wasn't an OEM strap, I wondered if it might be a bit more tricky than usual.

Even though I've not got my Seaforth yet, I was also looking around at straps yesterday and saw these on ebay, might be a cheaper alternative to the Rubber B's straps which look great but are quite pricy. Lots of different colour options and seller has great feedback too.









20mm BLACK Vulcanized Rubber Strap Band Fits Rolex Watch Sub Daytona Explorer | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 20mm BLACK Vulcanized Rubber Strap Band Fits Rolex Watch Sub Daytona Explorer at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## MJM (Sep 16, 2009)

If anyone is looking to move an orange or pastel blue dial please let me know. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)




----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

s.z said:


>


Gorgeous.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

Trying a knockoff tropic today. It's pretty decent, but I'll probably put it back on the bracelet.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

stamonkey said:


> Trying a knockoff tropic today. It's pretty decent, but I'll probably put it back on the bracelet.


Sapphire Grey always looks great in different lighting. The sunburst effect is awesome.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

ryan850 said:


> Sapphire Grey always looks great in different lighting. The sunburst effect is awesome.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


My only complaint about the watch is that in certain lighting the sunburst coupled with the polished hands can make telling time at a glance sometimes tough. However it makes staring at the watch totally worth it.


----------



## PartyBees (Jul 19, 2019)

Question:

Is there any way to tell the difference between a fixed bezel Abyss Blue II vs an Abyss Blue III?

As far as I know, the only difference is the movement from a Miyota 9XXX to a ETA 2824.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

PartyBees said:


> Question:
> 
> Is there any way to tell the difference between a fixed bezel Abyss Blue II vs an Abyss Blue III?
> 
> As far as I know, the only difference is the movement from a Miyota 9XXX to a ETA 2824.


They will both have 2824s the Miyota May were only in series 1

The key difference will be the lume. 
Minty C3 for series 2
White BGW9 for series 3

Series 2 is date only
Series 3 has both date and no date.

There is also a slight difference in the date aperture and font.

Hope that helps


----------



## PartyBees (Jul 19, 2019)

Awesome, thank you Boatswain! I started to worry a little since I could hear the rotor a lot, but I definitely have BGW9. Either way, so happy to be a part of the club, this watch is the best. I was surprised by how much better it is in person since it already photographs so well.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

PartyBees said:


> Awesome, thank you Boatswain! I started to worry a little since I could hear the rotor a lot, but I definitely have BGW9. Either way, so happy to be a part of the club, this watch is the best. I was surprised by how much better it is in person since it already photographs so well.


Happy to help 

Yes, the Seaforth is a loud watch as the case is pretty thin so even the 2824 is audible.

Rotor noise has never bothered me though. Just another reminder that there is a cool little mechanical gizmo in there.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## jjmc87 (Apr 12, 2020)

boatswain said:


>


😮

Holy mackerel the next seaforth run cannot come soon enough


----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

Totally agree. I also love how the dial changes character in different lighting. Sometimes it's smoky while silvery in other situations.









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## PartyBees (Jul 19, 2019)

Does anyone have any information on future Seaforths? I wonder if Jason will keep the triangle at 12 as seen on the bronze editions, or use the double bar markers. Also, I realized that the double markers at 12 are actually shorter than the other markers on the dial. It's barely perceivable, but it just makes me appreciate the attention to detail on this watch that much more.


----------



## Pogo247 (May 11, 2020)

After getting messed around by a couple of sellers, I finally have an Abyss Blue III on Sapphire bezel on its way to me! This one actually comes with an Oris 65 bracelet as well which looks like it fits pretty well (although sticks out slightly on the lugs).

Has anyone else tried it on one of these bracelets as well as a ginault? Was originally thinking of getting a ginault but interested in hearing anyone's experiences with both.


Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Pogo247 said:


> After getting messed around by a couple of sellers, I finally have an Abyss Blue III on Sapphire bezel on its way to me! This one actually comes with an Oris 65 bracelet as well which looks like it fits pretty well (although sticks out slightly on the lugs).
> 
> Has anyone else tried it on one of these bracelets as well as a ginault? Was originally thinking of getting a ginault but interested in hearing anyone's experiences with both.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


I have both and the ginault fits immensely better. I tried it on the Oris 65 bracelet one time and took it off after a day.

The Oris bracelet is very "vintagey" feeling which means it's also not very substantial. IMO, it doesn't fit the aestetich of the SF even if the lug profile fits. I love the taper on the Oris but it just doesn't work with the halios.

I would get the ginault bracelet. You'll be very happy with it. It 'might' be my favorite bracelet and I have a Monta and cward quick adjust to compare.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Trying a new rubber strap today. I like it, but it's a bit thick, especially given that it tapers to 16mm.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pogo247 (May 11, 2020)

ryan850 said:


> I have both and the ginault fits immensely better. I tried it on the Oris 65 bracelet one time and took it off after a day.
> 
> The Oris bracelet is very "vintagey" feeling which means it's also not very substantial. IMO, it doesn't fit the aestetich of the SF even if the lug profile fits. I love the taper on the Oris but it just doesn't work with the halios.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, exactly the info I was looking for. I'm also looking at getting a SARB035 and like the fact that Ginault also appears to fit that as well. The glidelock is really appealing as I feel like I struggle to get a good fit on bracelets.

Hopefully I can flip the Oris bracelet for a decent price.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Pogo247 said:


> Thanks so much, exactly the info I was looking for. I'm also looking at getting a SARB035 and like the fact that Ginault also appears to fit that as well. The glidelock is really appealing as I feel like I struggle to get a good fit on bracelets.
> 
> Hopefully I can flip the Oris bracelet for a decent price.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


You'll be able to flip the Oris no problem. People are always looking for the factory d65 bracelet.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

ryan850 said:


> You'll be able to flip the Oris no problem. People are always looking for the factory d65 bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I've had the ginault oystet bracelet a while now and the glidelock system really works well. It looks fabulous too!









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Always good to have the sunburst blue on


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Finally made it to the club and loving my first bronze watch. Gonna let this one patina naturally here in sweatbox NC. Have to admit this is my 2nd Halios watch and this one more than makes up for my lackluster first experience with the Laguna. Love the 12 o'clock triangle and now my Rolex 214270 has competition for most comfy watch!


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

Took the gamble and bought the Baltic BOR. Fitment is snug, no play, no gaps between case and links, and easy to mount. Almost like factory fitment. Looks are great but the end-link has a more rounded design than the lugs.
All in all a great alternative to the Ginault bracelet. Although design-wise for me they look a bit off since they are designed for different watches.


----------



## mjd126 (Jan 6, 2019)

Looks pretty good, I was thinking about the Baltic BOR especially since it has the quick release 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Ditto. The Baltic BoR is .

I handled it in person at Wind Up and was impressed with the feel and quick-release functioning.

I go back and forth on my thoughts about the match between rounded beads and the angular Seaforth.

I've basically concluded that it's not an everyday pairing for me, but one that's fun to swap in from time to time.

(Old pics on a, I think, WatchGecko BoR)



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kakefe (Feb 16, 2014)

Talking aboit bors , I have uncle seiko Bor for speedy and perfect fit . I posted photos somewhere up. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

ck2k01 said:


> Ditto. The Baltic BoR is .
> 
> I handled it in person at Wind Up and was impressed with the feel and quick-release functioning.
> 
> ...


The BoR is extremely comfortable and makes the look a bit more dressy.









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

mistertran510 said:


> The BoR is extremely comfortable and makes the look a bit more dressy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great 

I've always found the fixed bezel SF to look a bit "rounder" due to the absence of the jagged edges on the rotating bezel, which, to my subjective eye, makes it pair all the better with BoR 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

ck2k01 said:


> Looks great
> 
> I've always found the fixed bezel SF to look a bit "rounder" due to the absence of the jagged edges on the rotating bezel, which, to my subjective eye, makes it pair all the better with BoR
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd agree. I think the BOR bracelet works much better on the fixed bezel.

I also think it looks better on the standard 3 hand vs the gmt that you have. Maybe that is because the dash of color adds an even greater toolish element, which doesn't fit as well with the BOR.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

ryan850 said:


> I'd agree. I think the BOR bracelet works much better on the fixed bezel.
> 
> I also think it looks better on the standard 3 hand vs the gmt that you have. Maybe that is because the dash of color adds an even greater toolish element, which doesn't fit as well with the BOR.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Now that you mention it, I gotta say I agree.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

Thanks! I also agree, the fixed bezel allows the dressier side to come out and match the BoR.









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The steel bezel Seaforth on Biwi is perhaps that best wearing combo I've experienced of any watch. Especially for a waterproof combo


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

boatswain said:


> The steel bezel Seaforth on Biwi is perhaps that best wearing combo I've experienced of any watch. Especially for a waterproof combo


Good looking combo. How does the Biwi compare to the FKM rubber strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

atlbbqguy said:


> Good looking combo. How does the Biwi compare to the FKM rubber strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty sure it is the same FKM material as the Zuludiver Zennor. Though it does says on the inside it is "caoutchouc"...

So it is quite soft and flexible.

However the edge with the Biwi is that it is much thinner so even more supple and the interior of the strap is molded into a curved channel so there are no hard right angle ridges. I think that is the secret that makes it so comfy.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

boatswain said:


> Pretty sure it is the same FKM material as the Zuludiver Zennor. Though it does says on the inside it is "caoutchouc"...
> 
> So it is quite soft and flexible.
> 
> However the edge with the Biwi is that it is much thinner so even more supple and the interior of the strap is molded into a curved channel so there are no hard right angle ridges. I think that is the secret that makes it so comfy.


Thanks for the info. I'm always on the lookout for a better strap. I like the FKM strap on my Tourby, I wish it was slightly thicker. The search continues.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Displacement (Jan 30, 2020)

Hey everyone, this thread was a great resource for me when I was looking at the Seaforth, and since I haven't seen a bracelet combo like I ended up with I wanted to share this one. I pulled this bracelet off an old quartz Tag I had in the drawer and I loved how it fit with the watch. I needed to adjust the end links a bit and it wasn't a 100% perfect fit, but it was pretty close!


----------



## Pogo247 (May 11, 2020)

It finally arrived today and I'm delighted with it, the abyss blue is so subtle and well done. Thanks for everyone's help on this thread, it's been super useful.

I normally wear leather or rubber straps but the Oris Sixty-Five bracelet it came with is actually quite comfortable and just happened to be sized perfectly for me too.

For those with a ginault bracelet/seaforth combo, does anyone know what the total weight is? This comes in at 120g (watch and bracelet) so just curious to see if it would be heavier

Ps @boatswain - they should really give you a job as official photographer, I bet ****loads of us have brought their watches off the back off your photos!










Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Pogo247 said:


> It finally arrived today and I'm delighted with it, the abyss blue is so subtle and well done. Thanks for everyone's help on this thread, it's been super useful.
> 
> I normally wear leather or rubber straps but the Oris Sixty-Five bracelet it came with is actually quite comfortable and just happened to be sized perfectly for me too.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the arrival! 

That's a super versatile combo. 

And thanks . I'll give the credit to the handsome watches though.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## avinashvarma94 (Mar 19, 2015)

I have been using this strap since a week and it's been really comfortable. My wrist is between 6.5 in ~ 6.75 inch for reference.Purchased it on etsy. Quality feels very close to Hirsch Pure strap I have.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Just got these new straps in. Elastic natos. Suuuuuper comfy !










































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Danny T said:


> Juts got these new straps in. Elastic natos. Suuuuuper comfy
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great colors! Love the green, especially!! 

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

Pogo247 said:


> For those with a ginault bracelet/seaforth combo, does anyone know what the total weight is? This comes in at 120g (watch and bracelet) so just curious to see if it would be heavier


Comes up to about slightly under 140g for the sapphire bezel + ginault with two links removed.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

avinashvarma94 said:


> I have been using this strap since a week and it's been really comfortable. My wrist is between 6.5 in ~ 6.75 inch for reference.Purchased it on etsy. Quality feels very close to Hirsch Pure strap I have.


Can you share the link to this strap? Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Bought this dark burgundy horween leather strap. Really like it.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Has anyone here cleaned patina off a Seaforth bronze? Seeing how quick the patina develops I perhaps want to try this once as I also liked the shiny look on arrival more than expected. 

Many guides on cleaning bronze watches but also many different types of bronze alloys used. It has to be safe for the watch (seals and case finish) and I wonder if everything comes off or just most of the patina?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

I know there was talk about an upcoming run of seaforths. Any idea when this would happen?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Araziza said:


> I know there was talk about an upcoming run of seaforths. Any idea when this would happen?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

After seeing these pictures on Reddit I'm determined to pick up a pastel blue Seaforth. I'm still unsure whether to go elapsed time bezel or GMT bezel. I hope to properly be a part of this thread very soon.


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

To the poster asking about cleaning patina off a Seaforth Bronze, I had the same question and surprisingly I didn't find any intel about this particular watch. I tried the forced patina and while my results looked pretty decent, I decided earning it naturally is the way to go. In my experience there is no easy way to get your SB back to minty fresh bronze condition so be prepared for some work. I tried the lemon and baking soda with so-so results, I tried the vinegar technique with even less than stellar results. I finally tried brasso very conservatively with qtips and it seemed to get most of it, but i still had faint outlines of where the patina was and I got about 90% of it off. Not sure if its the alloy mix or what but my SB just did not want to get clean. I'm sure there is some hard-core chemical way of cleaning it, but brasso is as far as I was willing to go. Attached are some patina and post cleaning. At a distance, it cleaned up pretty well, but if you look close you can tell it isn't perfect. For me it's good enough and part of the charm but I highly recommend the natural approach. We've been in the 80-90% humidity range and it's already starting to develop a nice even natural patina after 2 days. Also, no worries on the viton gasket, just don't over-do it and be careful with the brasso. I pressure tested upon getting her back to almost new with no leaks with my 6atm tester.


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

hooliganjrs said:


> To the poster asking about cleaning patina off a Seaforth Bronze, I had the same question and surprisingly I didn't find any intel about this particular watch. I tried the forced patina and while my results looked pretty decent, I decided earning it naturally is the way to go. In my experience there is no easy way to get your SB back to minty fresh bronze condition so be prepared for some work. I tried the lemon and baking soda with so-so results, I tried the vinegar technique with even less than stellar results. I finally tried brasso very conservatively with qtips and it seemed to get most of it, but i still had faint outlines of where the patina was and I got about 90% of it off. Not sure if its the alloy mix or what but my SB just did not want to get clean. I'm sure there is some hard-core chemical way of cleaning it, but brasso is as far as I was willing to go. Attached are some patina and post cleaning. At a distance, it cleaned up pretty well, but if you look close you can tell it isn't perfect. For me it's good enough and part of the charm but I highly recommend the natural approach. We've been in the 80-90% humidity range and it's already starting to develop a nice even natural patina after 2 days. Also, no worries on the viton gasket, just don't over-do it and be careful with the brasso. I pressure tested upon getting her back to almost new with no leaks with my 6atm tester.
> View attachment 15389610
> View attachment 15389611
> View attachment 15389610
> View attachment 15389611


Thanks for that, looks fresh and shiny again! My patina is all natural, it looks far more even (less spots) so perhaps that will make it easier to remove. Crown and crown side are darkest.

The natural patina truly is great. My other bronze watch tool far longer to darken. Hence my thoughts of trying it on the Halios as patina restores quickly.

Also curious if I wait longer if it will still restore back to -close to - the original look. Will start with lemonade and work my way up. Good to know bras so can work if needed. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Natural patina here..
Before









After









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Blue on blue.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Tried to remove the patina from one of two bronze buckles on the Seaforth bronze as a test before even attempting the watch itself.

Followed this advice above from hooliganjrs and this guide to start with safest methods first, both methods from the guide did not do much at all.






In the end tried light cape cod and that removed a lot of the patina however not all. The sides, two spots on the bottom and part of the top remain darker.

Pretty much the same results as above, agreed not easy to restore to how it arrived as new.

So overall the bronze becomes a lot lighter, however less even compared to new. Patina hardly ever develops even so guess that is what we are seeing here. Decided to keep the watch untouched for now.

Before: bit blurry









Before. The dark bits under the H and S remain darker after.










After









After outdoors. Top looks great









After other side. See the bits that stay darker below H and S and the parts
Moving to the strap. 









And then the side, also still a bit dark









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Was at my desk and the sunburst dial was amazing. Tried to get a macro shot on my smartphone (ha ha!). With a close up the attention to detail when you zoom in, is amazing.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## PartyBees (Jul 19, 2019)

Changing out some straps and was suprised that this khaki nato works on the Abyss Blue. Almost matches the "Seaforth" on the dial.


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

glengoyne17 said:


> Tried to remove the patina from one of two bronze buckles on the Seaforth bronze as a test before even attempting the watch itself.


There's this Halios Bronze WTS post by someone in Reddit, in there he commented that you can remove the patina with Nevr-Dull, according to Jason himself in a previous Instagram Ask Me Anything. Never heard of Nevr-Dull myself, but something that I thought might be useful for your info. Might want to even ask Jason himself on his instagram page as he has done some artificial patina experiments on his watches during the prototyping stages.


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

DirtyHarrie said:


>


Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

deepfriedicecubes said:


> There's this Halios Bronze WTS post by someone in Reddit, in there he commented that you can remove the patina with Nevr-Dull, according to Jason himself in a previous Instagram Ask Me Anything. Never heard of Nevr-Dull myself, but something that I thought might be useful for your info. Might want to even ask Jason himself on his instagram page as he has done some artificial patina experiments on his watches during the prototyping stages.
> 
> View attachment 15396474


Thanks for that! I have already sent him a message asking this. Saw his enhanced patina posts so maybe he has tried the cleaning as well. I didn't know Nevr-Dull but found some on amazon. Will order it.

FYI: package doesn't seem to mention bronze, however if Jason recommends it should be ok.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

What's more to say at this point?...

It's just a great watch

But pics are always good


----------



## Pogo247 (May 11, 2020)

hooliganjrs said:


> To the poster asking about cleaning patina off a Seaforth Bronze, I had the same question and surprisingly I didn't find any intel about this particular watch. I tried the forced patina and while my results looked pretty decent, I decided earning it naturally is the way to go. In my experience there is no easy way to get your SB back to minty fresh bronze condition so be prepared for some work. I tried the lemon and baking soda with so-so results, I tried the vinegar technique with even less than stellar results. I finally tried brasso very conservatively with qtips and it seemed to get most of it, but i still had faint outlines of where the patina was and I got about 90% of it off. Not sure if its the alloy mix or what but my SB just did not want to get clean. I'm sure there is some hard-core chemical way of cleaning it, but brasso is as far as I was willing to go. Attached are some patina and post cleaning. At a distance, it cleaned up pretty well, but if you look close you can tell it isn't perfect. For me it's good enough and part of the charm but I highly recommend the natural approach. We've been in the 80-90% humidity range and it's already starting to develop a nice even natural patina after 2 days. Also, no worries on the viton gasket, just don't over-do it and be careful with the brasso. I pressure tested upon getting her back to almost new with no leaks with my 6atm tester.
> View attachment 15389610
> View attachment 15389611
> View attachment 15389610
> View attachment 15389611


Where did you get that blue tropic strap just out of interest? Looks great on your seaforth

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

What a great looking watch. I'm a little late to the party, but it looks like there may be another opportunity coming?


----------



## PartyBees (Jul 19, 2019)

NS1 said:


> What a great looking watch. I'm a little late to the party, but it looks like there may be another opportunity coming?


It's going to be a while. Jason is working on other releases first. Your best bet is to pick up a preowned Halios.


----------



## Pfunk3 (Aug 1, 2012)

Picked this up recently. I've always liked the pastel blue in pics but like this gray a lot. In low light it just looks like another watch but the way it pops in sunlight is awesome.

the rubber strap is so comfortable that I put it back on after trying the fabric (which is too big for my 6.75" wrist)

going to be my daily driver for a while. After 4ish days it's only about 12 seconds slow which I appreciate.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Pfunk3 said:


> Picked this up recently. I've always liked the pastel blue in pics but like this gray a lot. In low light it just looks like another watch but the way it pops in sunlight is awesome.
> 
> the rubber strap is so comfortable that I put it back on after trying the fabric (which is too big for my 6.75" wrist)
> 
> ...


Beauty. Love the sunburst grey. Great all around watch with the fixed bezel.


----------



## Pfunk3 (Aug 1, 2012)

boatswain said:


> Beauty. Love the sunburst grey. Great all around watch with the fixed bezel.


thanks. It's a great size for me. I prefer the fixed bezel, but love that there's options for everyone


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Pfunk3 (Aug 1, 2012)

Trying the grey on a Crown & Buckle Chevron. These are some of my favorite straps. I don't think the green is the best choice, but I wanted to see how it fits the watch before ordering another for it. As usual, one of my favorite fits


----------



## Pogo247 (May 11, 2020)

Pfunk3 said:


> Picked this up recently. I've always liked the pastel blue in pics but like this gray a lot. In low light it just looks like another watch but the way it pops in sunlight is awesome.
> 
> the rubber strap is so comfortable that I put it back on after trying the fabric (which is too big for my 6.75" wrist)
> 
> ...


Love that version of the seaforth, reminds me of the Rhodium Oyster Perpetual. Jason's very clever with the different colour and bezel options as they can look like totally different watches

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

SEA forth









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Pfunk3 said:


> Trying the grey on a Crown & Buckle Chevron. These are some of my favorite straps. I don't think the green is the best choice, but I wanted to see how it fits the watch before ordering another for it. As usual, one of my favorite fits
> 
> [/ATTACH type="full" alt="15404573"]15404573[/ATTACH]


Love me some Chevron too. Great strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pfunk3 (Aug 1, 2012)

ck2k01 said:


> Love me some Chevron too. Great strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love that combo. Have you tried any of the leather chevrons? Figure this may be a time to try one


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Pfunk3 said:


> love that combo. Have you tried any of the leather chevrons? Figure this may be a time to try one


I haven't.

Actually didn't know they had leather ones.

Will have to take a look (haven't been much into leather straps lately, but could just be the season).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DustyFingers (May 23, 2018)

DirtyHarrie said:


>


I feel like 2021 will be the actual release due to COCID-19. I guess i'll tell myself that so I won't get my hopes up.

I wonder which colors we are going to get this time? ? i'd love to see that purple dial. Or bahama yellow again. Still searching for one! I'd also like a green in stainless steel.


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Pogo247 said:


> Where did you get that blue tropic strap just out of interest? Looks great on your seaforth
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Thanks! It was a bit of a hunt for a navy blue tropic that went from 20mm to 18mm taper so I could use the Halios bronze buckle. Most seemed to go from 20mm to 16mm.

I went with the Spinaker Tropic strap. Vulcanized rubber, not silicone.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

boatswain said:


>


I've seen your posts in other forums. How does the Seaforth compare with the monta watch you own? I appreciate they are a different price point.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Onedaydyl said:


> I've seen your posts in other forums. How does the Seaforth compare with the monta watch you own? I appreciate they are a different price point.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Great question that's probably tough to answer, as you point they are at two different price points. I'll do my best with some quick thoughts...










So with that said the Seaforth will be better "value" as I think you see diminishing returns after about the price of the Seaforth. Meaning for every dollar spent you get less.

With that said...

I do love both watches. A lot.

Cases

The cases are are both well finished and under a loupe the brushing appears very similar. Though the Monta has a slightly heavier grain which I prefer. The Monta also feels it has a bit more detail and no sharp edges which I appreciate. Though some of that could be chalked up to design too.

Dials

Both dials are very nicely made and have rich deep gloss. I really like the applied indices in both. I will give the edge to Monta for the more complex shaped indices and I do actually notice the Rhodium plating makes them pop more brightly than the steel on the Seaforth or similar watches. The dial printing is crisper on the Monta too, both under a loupe but also slightly to the naked eye.

Hands

Edge to Monta again for both rhodium plating but also the depth and cleanliness. The Seaforth hands have a little bit of the lume fuzz sneaking out on the edges.

Lume.

Both are very good considering plot size and compound. But the win goes to the Seaforth for C3 brightness and longevity over the OKs BGW9

Crystals.

Both have nice AR coated sapphire. The box dome shape of the Seaforth is beautiful and complex. The flat crystal with the beveled edge of the OK creates less reflections.










BeZels

I love both but they have different feels. Both are very solid with great grip wet or dry. The OK has thick snappy 60 clicks and the Seaforth has more delicate but decisive 120 clicks. If I had to choose on feel probably the OK for uniqueness but as far as standard 120 click bezels goes the Seaforth sapphire is my favourite. Sapphire vs Ceramic is a tie. Because the Seaforth bezel markings are printing though they aren't as crisp as the Oks engraving which is very good and sharp. Both are fully lumed.

Crowns

I prefer the Seaforth as it has better grip and access. Both solid when unscrewed and thread and I thread well.

Movement

ETA 2824-2/Miyota 90S5 vs Sellita SW300. I'm not too fussed on movement heritage as long as it works well. While the OK has the "nicer" movement, the accuracy is similar so I don't favour one over the other.

Water resistance.

200m for Seaforth vs 300m for OK. Both great more my needs.

Bracelet

Oak has one and a great one at that, Seaforth doesn't. And as this thread illustrates it's an endless quest for some folks. I though prefer the Seaforth on...

Rubber straps

The Seaforth Biwi rubber is quite simply amazing and my all time favourite strap. The Monta rubber is very good and equally supple for its size but it has too much of an outward bulge from the lugs (it is fitted) for me to use and enjoy. If my wrist was 0.25" bigger I bet I would love it.

Wearability

Both wear very well and are two of my most favourite watches for comfort and versatility. The Seaforth case shape hugs the wrist better and is more forgiving for smaller wrist whereas as the OK is at the size limit for me.

So...both are great I think, though different.

Hope that helps!

If you want me to answer anything more specifically please let me know.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Great question that's probably tough to answer, as you point they are at two different price points. I'll do my best with some quick thoughts...


So which one do you like better?


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

boatswain said:


> Great question that's probably tough to answer, as you point they are at two different price points. I'll do my best with some quick thoughts...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks boatswain. Very useful.Just trying to gauge my next price point. Next price point after that is tudor black bay blue or go all out and go for the speedy! 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Onedaydyl said:


> Thanks boatswain. Very useful.Just trying to gauge my next price point. Next price point after that is tudor black bay blue or go all out and go for the speedy!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


No problem 

Those are some nice choices


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

househalfman said:


> So which one do you like better?


Ah nuts I was trying to avoid that question!

Well...I think I like the Oceanking more as a stand-alone watch. But I feel like I have more of an emotional connection to the Seaforth for a couple reasons.

So can I say then that it's a tie?!


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Have a great weekend, everyone! There's only so much summer left... ??


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Twehttam said:


> Have a great weekend, everyone! There's only so much summer left...


The rare orange!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## reeder1 (Feb 10, 2017)

Both look amazing-hard to choose! Great photos


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

It glows.
















Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gmads (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

Finally sourced another Monta bracelet for the Seaforth. The quick adjust clasp takes comfort to a whole never level!









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

mistertran510 said:


> Finally sourced another Monta bracelet for the Seaforth. The quick adjust clasp takes comfort to a whole never level!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great. How is the fit around the lugs?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

atlbbqguy said:


> That looks great. How is the fit around the lugs?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fit is tight, no wiggle. However, shape is curvier compared to the Seaforth's sharp lugs.









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Lume!!









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

Watch collecting is a wild ride. Sometimes you buy and sell 3 different versions of the same watch. I thought the Black Seaforth was going to be permanent, but I guess nothing is. Here's a few photos of the Seaforths over the past few years. In order of favorites: Black/Silver Gen 1, Abyss Gen 3, Roldorf Special Edition.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

Snapped this while waiting for my dentist appointment. The waiting room had some wild lighting. Also no cavities.


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Nanuk case number 3 arrived earlier this week! Any fancy a guess as to what's inside?









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Onedaydyl said:


> Nanuk case number 3 arrived earlier this week! Any fancy a guess as to what's inside?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a series 1...

Let's say...black sapphire gilt?


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

boatswain said:


> It's a series 1...
> 
> Let's say...black sapphire gilt?


Good guess. There was a black dial silver indices on reddit earlier this week and if I hadn't got this new watch I would have been interested in it. Actually I've been a bit misleading! It is a halios but not a Seaforth. It a Puck II. Ive wanted one for ages. Its been stuck in  customs for 3 months and arrived this week. Its massive but amazing. Pure art.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Onedaydyl said:


> Good guess. There was a black dial silver indices on reddit earlier this week and if I hadn't got this new watch I would have been interested in it. Actually I've been a bit misleading! It is a halios but not a Seaforth. It a Puck II. Ive wanted one for ages. Its been stuck in  customs for 3 months and arrived this week. Its massive but amazing. Pure art.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!


----------



## edotkim (Jan 1, 2017)

As much as I enjoy changing-up straps, I just love this combo & can't bring myself to switch away from it: Seaforth GMT with Abyss Blue dial on an Erika's Originals "SWICK" strap...


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

edotkim said:


> As much as I enjoy changing-up straps, I just love this combo & can't bring myself to switch away from it: Seaforth GMT with Abyss Blue dial on an Erika's Originals "SWICK" strap...
> 
> View attachment 15422945
> 
> ...


Love these shots. My first erika's strap just arrived - black ops. Will get some shots taken soon. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

edotkim said:


> As much as I enjoy changing-up straps, I just love this combo & can't bring myself to switch away from it: Seaforth GMT with Abyss Blue dial on an Erika's Originals "SWICK" strap...
> 
> View attachment 15422945
> 
> ...


First picture of the GMT I've seen in the wild. Great looking watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

For those of you who missed out on the Seaforths with Ginault bracelet combo, fret not. This brand (Rolex or something? Never heard of them) is now making homages￼ to the Seaforth. Sure, it's only 100m WR and only has an easylink instead of the glidelock, but it's the best available alternative right now if you want to get a brand new Seaforth.


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

deepfriedicecubes said:


> For those of you who missed out on the Seaforths with Ginault bracelet combo, fret not. This brand (Rolex or something? Never heard of them) is now making homages￼ to the Seaforth. Sure, it's only 100m WR and only has an easylink instead of the glidelock, but it's the best available alternative right now if you want to get a brand new Seaforth.
> View attachment 15426947


This is remarkable! I can see bahama yellow, signal orange, sunburst blue, and pastel blue lookalikes in this new range from the crown! I didn't realise Jason Lim was chief designer at rolex now! 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pogo247 (May 11, 2020)

For anyone still looking for a Seaforth, I saw an Abyss Sapphire bezel listed on Chrono24 today 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

BY Seaforth hanging about on erika's black ops
















Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## DustyFingers (May 23, 2018)

Onedaydyl said:


> BY Seaforth hanging about on erika's black ops
> View attachment 15433684
> View attachment 15433685
> 
> ...


Amazing! I'd love to find one of these with the 12-hour bezel!


----------



## sbena (Oct 28, 2008)

I was able to acquire a couple different variations of the Seaforth. Although I love these watches very much, I made a mistake by not getting them with a rotating bezel. The finishing of these pieces are phenomenal and the dial colors and textures will put a smile on your face every time you put it on your wrist .


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## Dobbler (Jun 28, 2012)

580 pages in this thread -- I cruised through quite a few without luck...

I'm looking for a side-by-side single photos (same exact lighting) comparison of Sunburst Blue and Abyss Blue. I have the latter and am considering the former if they are different enough. Surely one of you Halios fanatics must have both and can drop a few photos in various lighting angles


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Dobbler said:


> 580 pages in this thread -- I cruised through quite a few without luck...
> 
> I'm looking for a side-by-side single photos (same exact lighting) comparison of Sunburst Blue and Abyss Blue. I have the latter and am considering the former if they are different enough. Surely one of you Halios fanatics must have both and can drop a few photos in various lighting angles


Boatswain had both I think so he might be worth contacting? He'll probably see this comment too.

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobbler (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks - hey @boatswain


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Dobbler said:


> 580 pages in this thread -- I cruised through quite a few without luck...
> 
> I'm looking for a side-by-side single photos (same exact lighting) comparison of Sunburst Blue and Abyss Blue. I have the latter and am considering the former if they are different enough. Surely one of you Halios fanatics must have both and can drop a few photos in various lighting angles


_enabler mode on_

I have had both, but sold the abyss, so can't take comparison photos. However, they are dramatically different except in very low light, when the sunburst blue also trends towards black.

Increase the light a tiny bit, and the sunburst starts dancing marvelously. The abyss on the other hand stays basically black until you get it into direct sunlight.

If I could convince myself to own two Seaforths, that's the combo I'd go for.

_enabler mode off_

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

ck2k01 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Boat signal!


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

Been meaning to post this for some time. Really happy with my Abyss Blue Seaforth!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Dobbler said:


> Thanks - hey @boatswain


Yup, sounds like my department

I know I have posted about this a time or three earlier in this thread, but I have no idea where so I can't expect you to either!

So yes, I have both. I do find them different enough to have both. I originally planned to keep one but kept both as they felt like different watches.

That's said my abyss is the sapphire bezel so it feels different than the stainless bezeled sunburst I have on that account. I find the brushed steel beZel is a great pair to the sunburst and the glossy sapphire bezel with the gloss abyss dial.

The abyss, as you know, is calm and consistent. The sunburst is much more dynamic, lively and mercurial. I personally absolutely love how it looks in indirect soft light but I don't like it nearly as much in direct bright light where the sunburst becomes too focused for my tastes. But how much I love it in that indirect light more than makes up for it. 

Let me see what I have on hand for pics but I'll do some more tomorrow for you to try and do a good comparison 


































Seems I didn't really have any good comparison pics handy. So I'll definitely try and check in tomorrow. Let me know if there is anything specific you want to see.


----------



## Dobbler (Jun 28, 2012)

Rockin' !


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Yup, sounds like my department
> 
> I know I have posted about this a time or three earlier in this thread, but I have no idea where so I can't expect you to either!
> 
> ...


Gorgeous photos as always, but all in rather diffuse lighting, so not showing the full range of the sunburst.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Picking up the indirect lighting comment, here's my favourite photo of my sunburst blue version with a close up for full effect.
















Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

A bit of sun in the garden.









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Dobbler said:


> Rockin' !


Here's some unedited shots across some different typical lighting situations.


----------



## Dobbler (Jun 28, 2012)

Subtle but definitely different. I pulled the trigger on the V1 Sunburst Blue so I'll be able to see them side-by-side by the end of the week  Thanks for posting those shots!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Dobbler said:


> Subtle but definitely different. I pulled the trigger on the V1 Sunburst Blue so I'll be able to see them side-by-side by the end of the week  Thanks for posting those shots!


Awesome. I think you will find it much more noticeable in real life.

What version of the sunburst blue did you get?!

Congrats


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## jjmc87 (Apr 12, 2020)

Thanks for all the killer pics guys - between the size, proportions and overall design it's not hard to see why these are so sought out for!

Can't wait to see how the next run goes, probably going to have to pick up two of them


----------



## Dobbler (Jun 28, 2012)

12-hour stainless bezel, no date. The Abyss Blue V3 has the same bezel, with date.


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Dobbler said:


> 12-hour stainless bezel, no date. The Abyss Blue V3 has the same bezel, with date.


Did you buy it from watchuseek?

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Dobbler said:


> 12-hour stainless bezel, no date. The Abyss Blue V3 has the same bezel, with date.


That'll be nice combo.


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Swapped to one of Terry's "Charcoal" straps. Hard to photograph, but they have a soft brown hue which I love contrasting against the orange. Feeling Fall creep up... ?


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Just put my yellow seaforth on the ginault bracelet. Look familiar?
















Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Winding down on a relaxing Labor Day


----------



## infinitejester (Mar 22, 2016)

Onedaydyl said:


> Just put my yellow seaforth on the ginault bracelet. Look familiar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was the first thing I thought of when I saw the yellow OP!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

Wasn't expecting to buy back a Seaforth, but it seems most of my watch purchases nowadays are unexpected. Thanks @smkader for selling me back this beautiful Seaforth!









My Seaforth journey has been quite long one, and I thought I'd share some pics of all of the Seaforths that I've previously owned. It took me awhile, but I've learned that while I love the pastel blue color in pictures, I prefer wearing more neutral "boring" colors everyday.

*Seaforth #1* (June 2019) [Gen 3 Pastel]









*Seaforth #2* (June 2019) [Gen 1 Glossy black]









*Seaforth #3* (September 2019) [Gen 3 Pastel]









*Seaforth #4* (October 2019) [Gen 1 Glossy black, this is the same one that I sold to smkader and have now repurchased]









*Seaforth #5* (December 2019) [Gen 1 Pastel]









*Seaforth #6* (January 2020) [Gen 3 Pastel]









*Seaforth #7* (May 2020) [Gen 3 Pastel]









*Seaforth #8* (September 2020/ current Seaforth) [Gen 1 Glossy black]


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That's a lot of Seaforths!

The gen 1 sapphire black is a real winner though in my books. That was always my first choice.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Gen 1 glossy black ftw


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

lehippi said:


> Wasn't expecting to buy back a Seaforth, but it seems most of my watch purchases nowadays are unexpected. Thanks @smkader for selling me back this beautiful Seaforth!
> View attachment 15439020
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know why I didn't realize that I bought it from initially! Sometimes I really wonder where my brain is.


----------



## PartyBees (Jul 19, 2019)

Abyss Blue Gen III on B&R Waterproof strap made out of polyurethane with black stitching. Feels good on the wrist.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

PartyBees said:


> View attachment 15439854
> 
> 
> Abyss Blue Gen III on B&R Waterproof strap made out of polyurethane with black stitching. Feels good on the wrist.


Nice combo 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raymondgrazi (Oct 24, 2012)

hooliganjrs said:


> Winding down on a relaxing Labor Day
> View attachment 15438287


Need that strap, mind sharing how you purchased it?


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

raymondgrazi said:


> Need that strap, mind sharing how you purchased it?


No problem- the Erikas strap came with the Seaforth when I bought the watch, but I was not the original owner. I suspect Jim had a promo for the strap when purchasing a new bronze Seaforth when he released them but I'm only speculating? Maybe more knowledgeable folks that bought the bronze SF new can chime in. I'm a huge fan of Erikas straps and own a couple. Probably my only gripe with the Halios Erikas strap is they didn't match the bronze alloy to the one used on the SF, but I love the strap so much I've just gotten used to it.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DustyFingers (May 23, 2018)

I love the 12 hour bezel!


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

Happy Friday WUS!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

First time on leather!










Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

wis_dad said:


> First time on leather!
> 
> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200912/e1920bcd9b3effca7ac7a8e4cd22e029.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


Perfect pairing 

 it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

I know Jason's got his own style going on but, as I am hunting vintage King Seiko atm, I am seeing Grammar of Design influences. And I love it.

Strap is from Clover. ?


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

Twehttam said:


> I know Jason's got his own style going on but, as I am hunting vintage King Seiko atm, I am seeing Grammar of Design influences. And I love it.
> 
> Strap is from Clover.


I see that as well. You can also see similar influences in the lugs of the Universa. Pretty cool actually.


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

Couldn't help but put this back on today.









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## gmads (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

wis_dad said:


> Couldn't help but put this back on today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really nice combination you've got there 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Today was a Seaforth day for me as well!










IG: @DirtyHarrie


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

gmads said:


> View attachment 15448176


Funky strap 

What is it?


----------



## gmads (Dec 5, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Funky strap
> 
> What is it?


Bonetto Cinturini (302)


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Sunburst blue on erika's black ops. Love this combo.









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

The 3 amigos









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

Finally got a Seaforth back.


----------



## jjmc87 (Apr 12, 2020)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> Finally got a Seaforth back.


Awesome man, love this shot!


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

Switched to leather


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> Switched to leather


Beauty!

Congrats

Series 3?


----------



## M6TT F (Aug 7, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Was going to put it on a leather but then ran into the stock rubber. First time in months it's been off Erika's.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

JLS36 said:


> Was going to put it on a leather but then ran into the stock rubber. First time in months it's been off Erika's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just superb. That rubber toes in perfectly to the sapphire.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Heads up Seaforth folks.

Raven watches is carrying the Biwi rubber that came with the Seaforth.

In my opinion the best rubber strap I've tried. And superb on a Seaforth, especially the rotating steel bezel models.

Frankly I'm tempted to nab another one.









20mm Caoutchouc Rubber - Smooth


100% Caoutchouc Veritable Rubber, smooth and simple design, Swiss Made by Biwi. Vulcanized Rubber that is completely waterproof and resistant to external influences. A premium rubber material that will fit the Raven Trekker, Solitude, Defender, or any watch with 20mm lugs. Buckle is brushed...




ravenwatches.com


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

boatswain said:


> Heads up Seaforth folks.
> 
> Raven watches is carrying the Biwi rubber that came with the Seaforth.
> 
> ...


Nice! Good catch. These are fantastic rubber straps.

I'll add to this tip. The Marathon GSARs and TSARs used this Biwi strap in the beginning before changing to their current rubber strap.

So if you were inclined to save a buck, you should track a used one down on the forums. That's what I did for my gen1 Seaforth. Messaged a guy selling an old GSAR and asked if I could buy just the strap. Managed to get one for $25.


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

Halios in the dark.. have a great night!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

Onedaydyl said:


> Just put my yellow seaforth on the ginault bracelet. Look familiar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thought the same thing when it was released!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Pastel in blue light









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Haven't worn this in a while. Feels good to have it back on the wrist.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejames1 said:


> Pastel in blue light
> View attachment 15462723
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Looking good 

Always wonderful to see your pics.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

On Horween navy


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Heads up Seaforth folks.
> 
> Raven watches is carrying the Biwi rubber that came with the Seaforth.
> 
> ...


I've got two already or I would also grab one.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Looking good, guys! On the coast with my ?✋.


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Spring time!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


>


Great shot!


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

This combo has really surprised me so I don't think I'll be changing it for a good while.









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Getting the Abyss back on to its NATO.


----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)

The garbo site layout hasn't grown on me so I haven't been around really at all. Glad to see everyone is still posting great shots (wish I had a better one for you today but this was the best I took yesterday). I've gone tropical for the remainder of the summer before I inevitably return to nubuck for the fall:


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Ellipsis... said:


> The garbo site layout hasn't grown on me so I haven't been around really at all. Glad to see everyone is still posting great shots (wish I had a better one for you today but this was the best I took yesterday). I've gone tropical for the remainder of the summer before I inevitably return to nubuck for the fall:


What are you talking about? That's a fantastic shot. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)

Earl Grey said:


> What are you talking about? That's a fantastic shot.


Thank you for saying that but to my standards, ehhh... I have no idea what my phone was focusing on - the bezel 7? the end of the lower strap? because I'm sure I was aiming for the logo text, there's something on the crystal between 10 and 11, I couldn't find a position that showed any depth or sunburst to the dial... Thinking critically about it I'm probably in a minority that would notice that stuff and probably the only person who thinks that it's flawed for it. I guess it's just that I know what I was trying to do and that wasn't quite it, lol.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Hi guys. I'm new on here, and super excited for the next SF run which is forcasted for the end of this year. I've read through most of the comments regarding the next run, but wondering if anyone has any new updates or just opinions. I have emailed Jason a couple of times asking for some info, but no luck.

ps. Hopefully it'll be a pre-order like the Fairwind and Universa!

Cheers 😎


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Hi guys. I'm new on here, and super excited for the next SF run which is forcasted for the end of this year. I've read through most of the comments regarding the next run, but wondering if anyone has any new updates or just opinions. I have emailed Jason a couple of times asking for some info, but no luck.
> 
> ps. Hopefully it'll be a pre-order like the Fairwind and Universa!
> 
> Cheers


Welcome 

It seems there is a commitment to availability now, so I would suspect grabbing one of the next SF runs should be relatively easy.

The fairwind order was open for a long time and didn't sell out, they have only paused ordering. While the pre orders ship.

No updates from me, just curious to see how it evolves. To my eyes the original design is the best over the bronze dial and Roldorf dial.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Hi guys. I'm new on here, and super excited for the next SF run which is forcasted for the end of this year. I've read through most of the comments regarding the next run, but wondering if anyone has any new updates or just opinions. I have emailed Jason a couple of times asking for some info, but no luck.
> 
> ps. Hopefully it'll be a pre-order like the Fairwind and Universa!
> 
> Cheers


Don't get your hopes up brotha.

My guess is if the SF is ready by end of Q1 2021 that will be a success.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Hi guys. I'm new on here, and super excited for the next SF run which is forcasted for the end of this year. I've read through most of the comments regarding the next run, but wondering if anyone has any new updates or just opinions. I have emailed Jason a couple of times asking for some info, but no luck.
> 
> ps. Hopefully it'll be a pre-order like the Fairwind and Universa!
> 
> Cheers


I have mixed feelings about another seaforth run in steel. Over the 3 series. Halios covered a lot of colours, bezels and movements such as a GMT. The pastel blue and bahama yellow were inspired. I don't get the same feeling when looking at the fairwind or the universa and I don't think they have created the same buzz either. I can't help thinking that bringing out more seaforths is simply going back to something that worked rather than adapting the newer models and moving forward. However, knowing Jason, he'll probably blow us all away!

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## hellomisterjedi (Jul 21, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Getting the Abyss back on to its NATO.


Looking good. Was this NATO offered through Halios, or a third party? Looking to pick up a nice deep blue NATO to rotate between my Oris Bico and a recent Seaforth forum pickup.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Thanks for the responses! Yea the sooner the better to get one would be great. Anyone know the dial colours? I read so far that bahama yellow is coming back. The nimbus grey is probably my favourite from what I've seen. I have about a 6.5" wrist. I'm guessing with the 47lug length, it should be ok.


----------



## interdrama (May 11, 2016)

If they're bringing back the seaforth in yellow I'll wait for it. Fingers crossed Jason can figure out the onthefly microadjust on the fairwind and bring it to the seaforth bracelet. Any news on that?


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Bahama yellow beauty! 









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

hellomisterjedi said:


> Looking good. Was this NATO offered through Halios, or a third party? Looking to pick up a nice deep blue NATO to rotate between my Oris Bico and a recent Seaforth forum pickup.


Thanks 

No NATOs have come with Seaforth so this one was third party.

I did a lot of research and I settled on phenomenato.

The colour is nice and dark and deep with subtle sheen. a great match for the abyss and the overall quality and comfort is really good. So much so that I just ordered another strap from them. And this is coming from a guy that doesn't like NATOs. 

I trimmed this one to a shorter single pass as I don't like the extra bulk of a traditional NATO setup.

Let me know if you have any other questions or want more pics.

Cheers


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Thanks for the responses! Yea the sooner the better to get one would be great. Anyone know the dial colours? I read so far that bahama yellow is coming back. The nimbus grey is probably my favourite from what I've seen. I have about a 6.5" wrist. I'm guessing with the 47lug length, it should be ok.


Here's my Seaforth on my true 6" (15.3cm) wrist. The 47mm L2L and Jason's lug design enable this to work on small wrists.










Even though the Fairwind/Universa is a smaller case, the overall length is longer and I have concerns they will fit as well (which is why I have passed, for now).

✌


----------



## hellomisterjedi (Jul 21, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Thanks
> 
> No NATOs have come with Seaforth so this one was third party.
> 
> I did a lot of research and I settled on phenomenato.


That looks unbelievably good. Thanks for those added close-up glamour shots! I placed an order for *this* "deep sea blue" NATO from Once Will Straps, as I had seen their products being lightly pushed on the Omega forums and wanted to see if it might also be a good fit for my SMPc. Hopefully it delivers as anticipated, but if not, looks like Phenomenato will be my immediate recourse. I've just picked up the very Seaforth reference you seem to have. Will be throwing it on the NATO first, and then possibly giving the dark grey Isofrane a shot as well.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Onedaydyl said:


> I have mixed feelings about another seaforth run in steel. Over the 3 series. Halios covered a lot of colours, bezels and movements such as a GMT. The pastel blue and bahama yellow were inspired. I don't get the same feeling when looking at the fairwind or the universa and I don't think they have created the same buzz either. I can't help thinking that bringing out more seaforths is simply going back to something that worked rather than adapting the newer models and moving forward. However, knowing Jason, he'll probably blow us all away!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


The Seaforth is coming back, but he is making changes to it. He's mentioned the bezel, caseback, dial and crown will be different from the original three runs.



interdrama said:


> If they're bringing back the seaforth in yellow I'll wait for it. Fingers crossed Jason can figure out the onthefly microadjust on the fairwind and bring it to the seaforth bracelet. Any news on that?


The bracelet clasp is still being worked on the last we heard. Haven't seen any updates on its progress. But I don't think there will ever be a Halios made bracelet for the Seaforth. It was originally designed to be a strap only watch. Additionally everytime someone has asked Jason about it in the past, he's said that he has no intension on making a bracelet for the Seaforth.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

hellomisterjedi said:


> That looks unbelievably good. Thanks for those added close-up glamour shots! I placed an order for *this* "deep sea blue" NATO from Once Will Straps, as I had seen their products being lightly pushed on the Omega forums and wanted to see if it might also be a good fit for my SMPc. Hopefully it delivers as anticipated, but if not, looks like Phenomenato will be my immediate recourse. I've just picked up the very Seaforth reference you seem to have. Will be throwing it on the NATO first, and then possibly giving the dark grey Isofrane a shot as well.


I hadn't heard of that brand strap before, but it sure does look nice. 
Looks to be about the same dark blue as the one I have. Should be great!

Enjoy your new Seaforth! 

Mine is a series 2.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

I'm sure he'll make some nice tweaks to the design. The SF def would look the best on a strap (Nato, rubber or leather) IMO. I hope he keeps the applied markers(he did mention on an IG post he was thinking of painted) if I recall. Also, the movements someone mentioned that he has ordered, will be all non- date variants.


----------



## PartyBees (Jul 19, 2019)

Ugh, just got a Yema Flygraf and I think it's too similar to my Halios. I think we all know which one has to go 😂


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

I don't mind the flygraf was about to order it, but there are just too many new things coming:

Astor & Banks Fortitude 
Universa
Farer annouced a field watch next month
Traska Freediver V3 
Nodus Sector series (Field, Pilot, Diver, Sport)
Seiko Mini Alpinist
and of course the fav of all, next SF run 

Now you guys can see my dilemma....


----------



## PartyBees (Jul 19, 2019)

Yeah, that mini Alpinist is super nice. I am realizing I need thinner watches. I appreciate that watches are shrinking in diameter, but not much in diameter. The Flygraf is tubby and 300m water resistant. I would have liked it to be 100m resistant and less than 12mm thick.


----------



## Pogo247 (May 11, 2020)

PartyBees said:


> Ugh, just got a Yema Flygraf and I think it's too similar to my Halios. I think we all know which one has to go
> 
> View attachment 15486725


Is that a Hirsch James strap on your Halios by any chance? Been eyeing these up for a while, be interested to know your thoughts

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## PartyBees (Jul 19, 2019)

Pogo247 said:


> Is that a Hirsch James strap on your Halios by any chance?


It's actually a Fluco Casablanca. Really liking it so far after a month.









Fluco Casablanca Whiskey Vegetable-Tanned Leather Watch Strap


Handmade in Germany. Vegetable-tanned cowhide leather with an interesting tonal appearance. Tan.




holbensfinewatchbands.com


----------



## Pogo247 (May 11, 2020)

PartyBees said:


> It's actually a Fluco Casablanca. Really liking it so far after a month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers, will look into that. Looks great 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Yea, I agree when I was eyeing the Flygraf, I also contemplated the thickness for a pilots watch. The design slightly reminded of the Oris BC3 (except for the day date of course). I left out the Orion Hellcat. That one also looks nice. 

Now apologies for veering off course from the SF topic that I came here for.


----------



## Pfunk3 (Aug 1, 2012)

Picked up a C&B chevron, my favorite strap. Think it's a good combo


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Pfunk3 said:


> Picked up a C&B chevron, my favorite strap. Think it's a good combo
> View attachment 15488885


Very nice 

Is that the obsidian?

I got to get one of those straps some day...


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

wis_dad said:


> Couldn't help but put this back on today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which strap is this? I'd love to try this on the Seamaster 300MC...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pfunk3 (Aug 1, 2012)

boatswain said:


> Very nice
> 
> Is that the obsidian?
> 
> I got to get one of those straps some day...


this one is "night" so it's dark navy/black. I actually have a 22mm obsidian but don't like that one as much. Night is perfect for my tastes, I've bought it more than once


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

Araziza said:


> Which strap is this? I'd love to try this on the Seamaster 300MC...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi mate - it's a Colareb Venezia strap in their 'swamp' colour.

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Wearing this beauty while waiting for the Fairwind to arrive 

Built to withstand the rigors of dinner clean up


----------



## Pogo247 (May 11, 2020)

Does anyone know who makes the canvas straps that came with the Seaforth? My Abyss 3 came with a blue strap but I saw a post recently where someone had a grey strap on the abyss and it looked great

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Wearing this beauty while waiting for the Fairwind to arrive
> 
> Built to withstand the rigors of dinner clean up


Great shot the bracelet looks like it was made for it.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

JLS36 said:


> Great shot the bracelet looks like it was made for it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Thanks man! It's a Hadley Roma from Amazon. The folded end links took some tweeking to get just right.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Classic series 1 goodness


----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)

Pogo247 said:


> Does anyone know who makes the canvas straps that came with the Seaforth? My Abyss 3 came with a blue strap but I saw a post recently where someone had a grey strap on the abyss and it looked great
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


I'm not sure anyone ever figured that out. It's distinct enough from every other canvas on the market (and I've experimented with plenty of canvas straps for the past ~10 years) and I'm not even sure who's hallmarks it has. It was for a large enough order that it was probably a one-off run from Hadley-Roma, Fluco, or maybe one of the midsize OEM's. I'd love to know because it's a killer strap (even if it saw way more use on my GSAR than it did my Seaforth).

Had to wait around for someone the other day and fell back to my usual habit of filling up my phone's memory with watch pictures, lol:


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

Today marks a full week on the wrist without heading back to the collection for anything else. Love this thing.


----------



## hellomisterjedi (Jul 21, 2014)

I haven't taken this guy off in a week and a half. 
Halios Seaforth v3 Abyss Blue goodness on a sage NATO.









Mike


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Been a little while. But still one of my all time favs 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Am I the only one who thinks that this looks very similar to a Halios Seaforth?

















200M Automatic Dive Watch - At A Great Price


Stainless Steel Diver Style Watch with 200M Water Resistance and Seiko Automatic Movement.




www.kickstarter.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

EA-Sport said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that this looks very similar to a Halios Seaforth?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed. Case edging is different. I love the elaborate description on kickstarter!

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

EA-Sport said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that this looks very similar to a Halios Seaforth?[/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20201020/fa300767c1bf8d9a5f9a95bfe0921620.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Def seems inspired by.

I think I recall one other homage being posted before too (if memory serves, it was an even closer homage).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)

EA-Sport said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that this looks very similar to a Halios Seaforth?


No, I'm sure plenty of people will particularly looking at it quickly hop to some variation of "seaforth copy" but beyond a cursory glance the only thing that looks really similar to me are the indices. The hands have an additional bevel like the Fairwind compared to the single split of the SF and rectangular lume plots vs the diamond ends to the SF. Rehaute vs full dial on the SF. The lug shape and beveling is classic Grammar of Design on the SF whereas the Langdon lugs look more like Navitimer 8 for example and with the polished bevel having a uniform thickness right up into the case. The polish and brushing on the case has a very different effect as well as the Halios sides are horizontally brushed rather than vertical which really helps to elongate the case. Bezel and crown guards are pretty different as well, the crown guards in particular being one of my least favourite design cues on that watch. They look really out of place to me, not as bad as something like the Longines Conquest/Hydroconquest line but they're just a little too angular to draw similarities to the bezel grips or anything else on the watch. I guess it all depends on what level one thinks that each of those points and others matter because there are like 10 truly different watch designs if you really broaden the scope.



> Being watch lovers ourselves, the main reason we started our brand was to help introduce others to our hobby. *The main way we can achieve this is by creating real timepieces that move away from the over-designed, over-marketed, cheap quartz movement fashion watches that we're all tired of seeing.* We offer quality components, excellent build quality and Japanese automatic movements that are all brought together in thoughtful designs. Our Philosophy is Simple: Great Watches for a Great Price.


I'm glad they've decided instead to go to an over-designed, over-marketed, cheap _automatic_ movement fashion watch, because without a lume pip or lumed bezel that's a piece of jewellery not a tool.


----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)

Only going to be a few more days I think before I change up straps again, maybe back to the olive nubuck or the burgundy gator for a bit or something:


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seaforth
















Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

I'm leaning for the Bahama on the next run, but this nimbus is my favourite from all the colours he's made! Wonder besides the yellow, what dial colours we'll see 😎


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

One from the vault for Halloween . Bahama yellow seaforth on barton pumpkin strap.









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Sweet shot! I can't wait for this. Q


Onedaydyl said:


> One from the vault for Halloween . Bahama yellow seaforth on barton pumpkin strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet shot! I can't wait for this to come back out (hopefully sooner than later). I'm trying to decide between this and the steel bezel. What made you choose this one?


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Sweet shot! I can't wait for this. Q
> 
> Sweet shot! I can't wait for this to come back out (hopefully sooner than later). I'm trying to decide between this and the steel bezel. What made you choose this one?


I'm not the first owner. I bought it April 2019 and basically when I decided I wanted this version, this was the first one that came up for sale in the UK. I've not seen another since. Probably my favourite watch but I like the sapphire bezel version too mainly for the contrast with the dial. Put on my black erika's black ops strap works really well.









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Easy choice for me today! 🎃😁


----------



## Cheverian (Sep 27, 2017)

I just picked up a preowned Seaforth (plain bezel, sunburst grey) which I hope will arrive this week. I've spent the past hour going through this thread and learned a lot . But I wonder if you guys would indulge a Halios neophyte by answering a few questions. My watch is coming with a well-worn OEM brother leather strap but not a grey or black one. Is there an ideal aftermarket strap out there that matches the Halios aesthetic? Also, I'd hoped to pair this watch with a bracelet and it's looking to me like the Ginault is the only readily available option routinely recommended. Is it the 94530G? Are there other options I've missed?


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Cheverian said:


> I just picked up a preowned Seaforth (plain bezel, sunburst grey) which I hope will arrive this week. I've spent the past hour going through this thread and learned a lot . But I wonder if you guys would indulge a Halios neophyte by answering a few questions. My watch is coming with a well-worn OEM brother leather strap but not a grey or black one. Is there an ideal aftermarket strap out there that matches the Halios aesthetic? Also, I'd hoped to pair this watch with a bracelet and it's looking to me like the Ginault is the only readily available option routinely recommended. Is it the 94530G? Are there other options I've missed?


I've personally found that the thin rubber strap that came with it, the biwi I believe it's called is a great match. Also I find Erika's original is a great match.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

JLS36 said:


> I've personally found that the thin rubber strap that came with it, the biwi I believe it's called is a great match. Also I find Erika's original is a great match.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Concurred.

For fabric, I'll also throw the Crown & Buckle Chevron and the PhenemeNATO onto the pile.

For rubber, I don't know if anything has unequivocally topped the comfortable thin stock rubber strap. But FWIW, the Barton Elite Silicone also tends to work with anything, as do miscellaneous tropic straps.

For bracelet, I think the Ginault has and continues to be the standard bearer, albeit at a premium cost (and no comment on the company's ethics).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

Cheverian said:


> I just picked up a preowned Seaforth (plain bezel, sunburst grey) which I hope will arrive this week. I've spent the past hour going through this thread and learned a lot . But I wonder if you guys would indulge a Halios neophyte by answering a few questions. My watch is coming with a well-worn OEM brother leather strap but not a grey or black one. Is there an ideal aftermarket strap out there that matches the Halios aesthetic? Also, I'd hoped to pair this watch with a bracelet and it's looking to me like the Ginault is the only readily available option routinely recommended. Is it the 94530G? Are there other options I've missed?


Hi! I'm the guy who sold you that Seaforth. It will definitely be with you this week.

As for bracelets, Monta's fit perfectly, Ginault, Uncle Seiko Flat fits, Oris diver 65 fits, and of course generic Submariner bracelets mostly fit. I've tried many, hoping for the perfect combination. Good luck on your search and if I were hunting I would try to grab a used Monta bracelet...


----------



## Cheverian (Sep 27, 2017)

johnnywash1 said:


> Hi! I'm the guy who sold you that Seaforth. It will definitely be with you this week.
> 
> As for bracelets, Monta's fit perfectly, Ginault, Uncle Seiko Flat fits, Oris diver 65 fits, and of course generic Submariner bracelets mostly fit. I've tried many, hoping for the perfect combination. Good luck on your search and if I were hunting I would try to grab a used Monta bracelet...


Fancy meeting you here! Thanks for the suggestions. Your post on Reddit is what gave me the idea of making this watch my budget OP which requires a bracelet, of course. Now I have a few ideas and am especially looking forward to seeing the watch. I own plenty of expensive watches but Halios has increasingly intrigued me. Jason Lim's design sense is extraordinary.


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

I have the ginault bracelet and its a solid choice.









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

Still trying to nail down a bracelet for my Seaforth. The Ginault at $230 USD just seems like overkill. Right now I have a thrift store find on it (bracelet from Helbros sub knock of I picked up for $15). It fits well, but the clasp is terrible.


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

thebuzz said:


> Still trying to nail down a bracelet for my Seaforth. The Ginault at $230 USD just seems like overkill. Right now I have a thrift store find on it (bracelet from Helbros sub knock of I picked up for $15). It fits well, but the clasp is terrible.


If I recall correctly the watchgecko BoR bracelet has been a popular choice for Seaforth owners for several years now. Build quality-wise, it still has a stamped clasp and I believe hollow end links... just some food for thought.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

thebuzz said:


> Still trying to nail down a bracelet for my Seaforth. The Ginault at $230 USD just seems like overkill. Right now I have a thrift store find on it (bracelet from Helbros sub knock of I picked up for $15). It fits well, but the clasp is terrible.


Indeed, it's a little rich for my blood too.

I went preowned for maybe $140-170 (I forget how much exactly).

While still quite the premium and a pill to swallow, once I tried it in the metal, I never looked back from the preowned price. I've liked it a lot.

Maybe with the exception of my short time with the bracelet on the Monta OK2, the Ginault is the best bracelet I've had, and the "step up" qualities relative to more affordable bracelets, while in the WIS OCD-vein, have been palpable to me.

Good luck on the hunt!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronicCynic (May 22, 2019)

Sorry, but I really don't know anything about the Ginault bracelets. Are the $50 ones on Ebay way inferior? I'm assuming yes but wondering if anyone has tried them?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Nanuk box number 4 arrived today! Want to guess which seaforth I've got this time? There is a sort of clue in the photo!









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Onedaydyl said:


> Nanuk box number 4 arrived today! Want to guess which seaforth I've got this time? There is a sort of clue in the photo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dark sapphire bezel. C3 lume. 

Hmm.

Could be a second gen sapphire abyss.

Maybe an exotic gen 1 black sapphire ?!

Or maybe a gen 2 pastel sapphire?


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

boatswain said:


> Dark sapphire bezel. C3 lume.
> 
> Hmm.
> 
> ...


Well done! Its a gen 1 black dial with silver indices. Its no stranger to this forum being owned by @lehippi 3 times! Its stunning - so happy. Sorry the photo is poor - bad lighting. More to follow. 









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Long week out of town on business - enjoying time with the Bronzo. Love the steel SF's, but I love the patina and triangle!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

hooliganjrs said:


> Long week out of town on business - enjoying time with the Bronzo. Love the steel SF's, but I love the patina and triangle!
> View attachment 15536267
> 
> View attachment 15536268
> ...


That's a great patina 

Best I've seen I reckon.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Onedaydyl said:


> Well done! Its a gen 1 black dial with silver indices. Its no stranger to this forum being owned by @lehippi 3 times! Its stunning - so happy. Sorry the photo is poor - bad lighting. More to follow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes! 

That gen 1 black is amazing. It was always my first choice. I was sad to miss out on it.

As much as I like the abyss if I had a chance to grab either off a table in front of me I reckon I would go foe the black.


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

boatswain said:


> That's a great patina
> 
> Best I've seen I reckon.


Thank you sir, I like the natural look w/o the grungy green but to each their own. The bronze composition on these SF's are very slow to environmental/natural change. I am getting very tempted to pick up a SS model thanks to your enabling pics 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Last pic of the afternoon sunlight fading away #patinaenvy

Now let's see some more SS pics so I can lust some more, lol. My only question is which dial color? (but I need a bezel on the next one)









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I have to say the sapphire bezel on the seaforth is simply one of the best.

Excellent grip without resorting to an aggressive pattern. So many watches drop the ball on bezel grip.

The action is rock solid and has a perfectly balanced click. It is definitive and solid without being heavy. If the grip was any sloppier it may feel to heavy and hard to turn but as made its spot on.

On top of that the bezel lume is really good for sapphire. Equally bright as the dial and is still legible hours later. I find most sapphire bezel lume is weaker to begin with and often fades out quickly.


















Plus I really love the finish on the indices. Really catch the light and add depth.


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

boatswain said:


> I have to say the sapphire bezel on the seaforth is simply one of the best.
> 
> Excellent grip without resorting to an aggressive pattern. So many watches drop the ball on bezel grip.
> 
> ...


Greats shots Mr B. Looking forward to finding out for myself.

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Onedaydyl said:


> Greats shots Mr B. Looking forward to finding out for myself.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


I find the bezel action between the steel and sapphire bezels feel very different. The thinner SS is understandably much lighter feeling.


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

ChronicCynic said:


> Sorry, but I really don't know anything about the Ginault bracelets. Are the $50 ones on Ebay way inferior? I'm assuming yes but wondering if anyone has tried them?


I wondered exactly this. $50-60 seems way more reasonable. I will likely hold out with my $15 bracelet untill I see someone else do it though.


----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)

I ordered my custom khaki buffalo nubuck from Molequin before I even had my Seaforth delivered because I just knew it was going to be the strap for me. This is by far the longest now I've gone without putting it right back on the SBG. Not to mention that it's going to have to wait a little longer again: Goodbye, Tropic. Oh hello there, Erika.


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Oh the lume!









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Onedaydyl said:


> Well done! Its a gen 1 black dial with silver indices. Its no stranger to this forum being owned by @lehippi 3 times! Its stunning - so happy. Sorry the photo is poor - bad lighting. More to follow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yessssss another black gen 1! 
Looking forward to more pics on here


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

Gone but not forgotten.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Sweet bronze pics!! Such a sick watch this SF. I'm super pumped for the next run. Nice to see everyone's pics to keep the motivation alive during this wait 😎


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Here is my sf bronze blue for Monday!









Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Sweet bronze pics!! Such a sick watch this SF. I'm super pumped for the next run. Nice to see everyone's pics to keep the motivation alive during this wait 😎


Thank you kindly 😊👍🏽


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Question: Does anybody know if and when there will be a new stock of the Seaforth in the VERY special/amazing anthracite/slate sunburst grey
with a rotating sapphire bezel insert?
I know that this was asked about 2 months ago (I read the last several pages), but someone here may have new/more recent information and details.

I wrote the owner, Jason, asking when he is going to come out with more
(a new batch of these),
but he hasn't written me back. Ryan sold one on here about 3 weeks ago,
that I just missed.
But I actually prefer to get a new one.
---
Also, Bruce on his youtube review mentioned that it has a pretty loud rotor noise.
Maybe that was just his. Did anyone here ever notice the rotor noise?
---
Thanks for the help.
In my mind, I've already picked out 2 straps for it 
the Raven Swiss Biwi (thanks Boats) and the Ginault stainless steel glidelock
(or ebay cheaper equivalent).
This hobby makes me weird like that.


----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)

When? Who knows, lol. Sometime between end of next year or several years at the rate which he finishes projects - but no guarantee of the SBG returning particularly with the tweaks he's planning. The downside to a one-man band who also skews more perfectionist than pragmatist. 

Rotor noise? I mean, no more than any other 9015/S5 or 2824 in a slim cased diver from my experience. It's noticeable I guess if you really listen for it or are specifically moving the watch to get it trying to spin. Not annoying, not like a Timex across the room when you are trying to sleep or the jangling of an old Seiko jubilee.


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Tried to take some photos of my latest acquisition - gen 1 black dial. They don't do it justice as the dial is really ink black glossy and I only have a smartphone (dslr on xmas list!). Put on the ginault bracelet.
















Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

watchman600 said:


> Question: Does anybody know if and when there will be a new stock of the Seaforth in the VERY special/amazing anthracite/slate sunburst grey
> with a rotating sapphire bezel insert?
> I know that this was asked about 2 months ago (I read the last several pages), but someone here may have new/more recent information and details.
> 
> ...


There won't be a re-release of the gen 3 sunburst grey. Jason has hinted at a gen 4 Seaforth release, however he will be changing hands and dials I believe. Nothing else (regarding dial color) is known. Currently Jason seems to have his hands full with the Fairwind and Universal releases.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

lehippi said:


> There won't be a re-release of the gen 3 sunburst grey. Jason has hinted at a gen 4 Seaforth release, however he will be changing hands and dials I believe. Nothing else (regarding dial color) is known. Currently Jason seems to have his hands full with the Fairwind and Universal releases.


Thank you for responding! 
That sunburst anthracite/slate grey color dial is super unique and awesome.
(and the touches of baby blue and the sapphire bezel insert, 
make it a truly special watch).
Hopefully, he will KEEP all of that for the gen 4 seaforth!
I'm in NO hurry. I already have many watches and am already eyeing the
Steinhart ocean one double GREEN ceramic...that looks really good.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

I have sent him an email and got a response last month asking about dial colours. He mentioned that the Bahama yellow was coming, as well as pastel blue. Didn't ask about changes to the design, but in some of his IG posts mentioned that he wants to change a few things. That's all I know for now. Maybe someone else has had luck with getting some info from Jason. 
Either way, the watches themselves (FW and Universa) I think are complete and ready to go except for the bracelet situation. 
Happy Waiting !


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@SKYWATCH007 He must be very busy. 
I didn't receive any response to my couple of emails.
When he answered your question about dial colors, did he say there would be a Seaforth with that special sunburst anthracite/slate grey?? 
OR only yellow and blue? Thanks


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> @SKYWATCH007 He must be very busy.
> I didn't receive any response to my couple of emails.
> When he answered your question about dial colors, did he say there would be a Seaforth with that special sunburst anthracite/slate grey??
> OR only yellow and blue? Thanks


He also mentioned that he is prototyping other dial colours and he wanted to keep the selection down to make it easier for us to choose  I'm really excited for the next SF run!


----------



## jjmc87 (Apr 12, 2020)

If anyone else feels like spamming giving Jason a friendly nudge about a black gilt model, feel free.

I'm pretty sure I'm blocked by now


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

jjmc87 said:


> If anyone else feels like spamming giving Jason a friendly nudge about a black gilt model, feel free.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm blocked by now


😂 Well it does say to send your inquiry again if there is no response after 48hrs lol. I give it usually a week or so.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

ck2k01 said:


> Indeed, it's a little rich for my blood too.
> 
> I went preowned for maybe $140-170 (I forget how much exactly).
> 
> ...


This has been my experience also.

I have a Monta OK and a cward trident to compare quick adjusts and the ginault is arguably the best.

I understand the balk at the price. I bought my ginault bracelet second hand for 150, which I think is a fair price.

I'm also someone that always buys second hand, including watches. If I just wanted to buy one new that was in stock, I wouldn't mind paying the retail price.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

Hi all, is anyone selling a gen III Abyss blue, plain bezel with date? I'm in the market!


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

johnnywash1 said:


> Hi all, is anyone selling a gen III Abyss blue, plain bezel with date? I'm in the market!


Have you looked on watch patrol or watch recon?

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

johnnywash1 said:


> Hi all, is anyone selling a gen III Abyss blue, plain bezel with date? I'm in the market!


There's another run coming soon or at least within the near future lol. Why pay so much, when you can get a brand new shiny(or brushed) SF for around 700$


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> There's another run coming soon or at least within the near future lol. Why pay so much, when you can get a brand new shiny(or brushed) SF for around 700$


Case will remain the same, but Jason is planning on changing the dial/ hands. So it will only really be the same in name.


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

lehippi said:


> Case will remain the same, but Jason is planning on changing the dial/ hands. So it will only really be the same in name.


Kinda seaforth 2. Loving the black dial version you sold me! Looks good on this canvas strap.









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Onedaydyl said:


> Kinda seaforth 2. Loving the black dial version you sold me! Looks good on this canvas strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great.

The strong C3 works so well with the black dial and bezel.


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

Onedaydyl said:


> Have you looked on watch patrol or watch recon?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


I did but had no luck


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> There's another run coming soon or at least within the near future lol. Why pay so much, when you can get a brand new shiny(or brushed) SF for around 700$


I'm not a patient man


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

lehippi said:


> Case will remain the same, but Jason is planning on changing the dial/ hands. So it will only really be the same in name.


Do you think it'll be a lot different in terms of looks (excluding case) ? I did also remember he asked on IG in a post what our opinion would be for a "printed" style instead of the applied as per the last 3 gens.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh man. The applied indices are SO good on the seaforth it would be a shame to go printed.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

boatswain said:


>


Yea I totally agree! I think most comments shot down the idea, so we should be safe lol!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I would love to see the hands updated slightly though. 

Keep the same general shape but maybe clip the counterweight end corners and go for a more 3D style like Seiko SLA divers. A brushed flat middle and polished beveled sides. I think the fair wind may actually be finished in that style.


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Do you think it'll be a lot different in terms of looks (excluding case) ? I did also remember he asked on IG in a post what our opinion would be for a "printed" style instead of the applied as per the last 3 gens.


I have no idea, I sure do hope he keeps the applied indices.


----------



## jeeeeefff (Sep 6, 2018)

My trusty SF Bronze. I might let it go once the Fairwind arrives, but that's a great, sub $1k watch!


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

jeeeeefff said:


> My trusty SF Bronze. I might let it go once the Fairwind arrives, but that's a great, sub $1k watch!


Beautiful! Where you get the straps from? It suits the watch very well.

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## jeeeeefff (Sep 6, 2018)

Thanks! It's a custom Veblenist shell cordovan, unlined.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## hoppypens (Jul 4, 2019)

Loving this watch! I just picked up this Gen 3 used from Topper Jewelers - it's my first stainless steel bezel and first 12 hour bezel watch. I have it on a Chevron strap from Crown and Buckle.


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Battle of the no dates this evening. Bronzo SF always holds its own





































Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

hooliganjrs said:


> Battle of the no dates this evening. Bronzo SF always holds its own
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is the pilot's watch?

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Onedaydyl said:


> What is the pilot's watch?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


MKII Cruxible Hellion (no date of course )

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

hoppypens said:


> Loving this watch! I just picked up this Gen 3 used from Topper Jewelers - it's my first stainless steel bezel and first 12 hour bezel watch. I have it on a Chevron strap from Crown and Buckle.
> View attachment 15552335


Love it


----------



## Pfunk3 (Aug 1, 2012)

Still think this is such a killer watch. Might need to move it for funds towards a different non-watch related need. If you have any interest before I list elsewhere, let me know. Light lug wear from previous strap changes and would be priced accordingly.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> There's another run coming soon or at least within the near future lol. Why pay so much, when you can get a brand new shiny(or brushed) SF for around 700$


I think "near future" would be end of '21 as my estimate. He still needs to finish the fairwind run. He also has the universa to complete and (and pre orders haven't even been opened for that). He also is finalizing the bracelet and the fairwind bezels that has lume bleed. And then he would turn his focus to the next run of seaforth.

The price plus shipping is around 800.

You might pay 100 premium over retail but that's not really that much in the grand scheme of things.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

ryan850 said:


> I think "near future" would be end of '21 as my estimate. He still needs to finish the fairwind run. He also has the universa to complete and (and pre orders haven't even been opened for that). He also is finalizing the bracelet and the fairwind bezels that has lume bleed. And then he would turn his focus to the next run of seaforth.
> 
> The price plus shipping is around 800.
> 
> ...


Lol! Don't be so negative. I think he's working on the SF at the same time. I was under the impression that the FW and UNI are completed minus the clasps (which are the same for both models). The hard part is done!


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Lol! Don't be so negative. I think he's working on the SF at the same time. I was under the impression that the FW and UNI are completed minus the clasps (which are the same for both models). The hard part is done!


Lol. You're right. It would be nice if it happened sooner.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Lol! Don't be so negative. I think he's working on the SF at the same time. I was under the impression that the FW and UNI are completed minus the clasps (which are the same for both models). The hard part is done!


Ah yes, I remember the good old days of optimism and naivete before the crushing reality of Jason's design, production, QA, and fulfilment cycles became apparent. 

I love my Seaforth and Jason to death but let's be honest - he hasn't had an "on time" delivery since probably before the Delfin and even then I'm drawing a line because I wasn't quite THAT early to the Halios party to know. From concept to production is always considerably later than the already generous timeframes that are promised and even after production because Jason wants to make sure everything is done right there is often a shorter delay to get the ordered product in hand. There are more changes to the Seaforth coming than in previous iterations or even in the Roldorf edition - and it will be worth it in the end, but that end is only barely in sight. Like any designer his brain is always iterating but finalizing a design, prototyping and getting the next run out is almost certainly not on the table at the moment what with his current workload and having to deal with the current production in the Covid climate.

Also: Seaforth strap update. It is grey and dreary here in Vancouver right now so the tropic rubber is gone and I'm back to the cheery olive nubuck.


----------



## hellomisterjedi (Jul 21, 2014)

Ellipsis... said:


> It is grey and dreary here in Vancouver right now so the tropic rubber is gone and I'm back to the cheery olive nubuck.
> 
> View attachment 15555795


That olive nubuck strap makes for a nice pairing. Might I ask where I can get one as well?

Mike


----------



## laurens.leurs (May 8, 2018)

I thought Jason was going to release a high accuracy quartz watch after the Universa? 

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)

hellomisterjedi said:


> That olive nubuck strap makes for a nice pairing. Might I ask where I can get one as well?
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike! That particular strap was a made to order Molequin that was from the very end of a batch of buffalo nubuck that they had. The closest thing they have today is Sapin which is a little bit lighter in colour. They are pricey but the quality and craftsmanship is excellent. At a similar price point but with a darker shade of green I could also recommend Dark Olive Green Suede Leather Watch Strap by Bulang&Sons which is made for them by some of Italy's finest strapmakers. At a more reasonable price point B&R Bands has Olive Classic Suede Watch Band | B & R Bands or Birch Vintage Suede Watch Band | B & R Bands which while clearly are not as refined as the first two are in my opinion in the sweet spot for quality and value. I don't have either of those models but I do have their suede in mocha and it is really quite comfortable:


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

boatswain said:


> I would love to see the hands updated slightly though.
> 
> Keep the same general shape but maybe clip the counterweight end corners and go for a more 3D style like Seiko SLA divers. A brushed flat middle and polished beveled sides. I think the fair wind may actually be finished in that style.


I'd love to see an arrow hour hand. Or some other way to distinguish the hands more easily, especially in the dark. The fact that the lume plot on the hour hand reaches almost all the way to the long hour marker lume plots makes it very difficult for my eyes to distinguish the hour and minute hands when they are close to the hour markers. (3:10am vs 2:15am, for example).

We are quick to criticize hands that we consider "too short", but perhaps they at least sometimes have a legibility advantage?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Yea, I'm also curious what the design changes will be exactly. It would be nice to get an update on the Halios site. It's been a while since Jason has written anything.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Lengthening the lume plots may help with nighttime legibility too.


----------



## jeeeeefff (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Erika's and halios a perfect match.
















Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PartyBees (Jul 19, 2019)

johnnywash1 said:


> As for bracelets, Monta's fit perfectly, Ginault, Uncle Seiko Flat fits, Oris diver 65 fits, and of course generic Submariner bracelets mostly fit. I've tried many, hoping for the perfect combination. Good luck on your search and if I were hunting I would try to grab a used Monta bracelet...


I have seen Seaforths on Ginualt and Unkle Seiko bracelets, but not on a Submariner style bracelet. Does anyone have a picture of that? I can live with a $50 bracelet from Ebay with stamped clasp and hollow end links as long as the metal doesn't look too off.


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

PartyBees said:


> I have seen Seaforths on Ginualt and Unkle Seiko bracelets, but not on a Submariner style bracelet. Does anyone have a picture of that? I can live with a $50 bracelet from Ebay with stamped clasp and hollow end links as long as the metal doesn't look too off.


I had one on my abyss for awhile. The folded endlinks make fitting easy, but the bracelet will never feel like a quality product. Here is my sale link with video:

Video and images


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

johnnywash1 said:


> I had one on my abyss for awhile. The folded endlinks make fitting easy, but the bracelet will never feel like a quality product. Here is my sale link with video:
> 
> Video and images


Looks great! Mind sharing where you picked it up?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

PartyBees said:


> I have seen Seaforths on Ginualt and Unkle Seiko bracelets, but not on a Submariner style bracelet. Does anyone have a picture of that? I can live with a $50 bracelet from Ebay with stamped clasp and hollow end links as long as the metal doesn't look too off.


I thought the ginault bracelet is the same as a modern submariner bracelet as it comes from ginault's ocean rover which is a super sub homage?

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

Onedaydyl said:


> I thought the ginault bracelet is the same as a modern submariner bracelet as it comes from ginault's ocean rover which is a super sub homage?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


It is.


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

warsh said:


> Looks great! Mind sharing where you picked it up?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm pretty sure it was eBay. I just made sure to get one with hollow endlinks.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

boatswain said:


>


That sunburst dial - it never gets boring. 

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Perfect pairing - glossy black dial with vintage shell cordovan strap.









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Happy pre-Thanksgiving.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

The honeymoon period continues. This dial!









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Three of a kind (scratch photo).









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheverian (Sep 27, 2017)

I just put this beauty up for sale on the Sales Forum:


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Onedaydyl said:


> Three of a kind (scratch photo).
> View attachment 15571075
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


What is a scratch photo?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

warsh said:


> What is a scratch photo?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Just an on the spur photo, so no planning or photography technique gone into it, so no real quality. I think I made it up the phrase! If I was a rock band this would be a demo. 

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPirateBits (Jan 31, 2019)

Onedaydyl said:


> Just an on the spur photo, so no planning or photography technique gone into it, so no real quality. I think I made it up the phrase! If I was a rock band this would be a demo.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


How about that. If you looked at my insta you wouldn't know that other types of photos existed.


----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)

I'm lucky I don't have any scratch photos of my Seaforth, but I do have this scratch photo of my Monster:

🙄











😃
  😁
    😂
      🤣

(it's more of a scuff photo, I know, I apologize)


----------



## 307 (Feb 5, 2018)

Onedaydyl said:


> Three of a kind (scratch photo).
> View attachment 15571075
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


Wow ... never been a fan of yellow dials, but the yellow in this Seaforth has turned my head!


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

307 said:


> Wow ... never been a fan of yellow dials, but the yellow in this Seaforth has turned my head!


Yea! Can't wait to see the next gen bahama SF!!


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

Agreed, the Seaforth has always caught my eye but the yellow dialed variant is just splendid.


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

BRN said:


> Agreed, the Seaforth has always caught my eye but the yellow dialed variant is just splendid.


I did a "state of the collection" commentary on reddit recently where I included my halios watches, with seiko and omegas. Every comment was for the Bahama yellow Seaforth 

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## GMH Watches (Jul 21, 2016)

On my honeymoon last year. Travelling seems such a distant memory...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

boatswain said:


>


Boaty...can you please just take one bad pic mate!!
All the best in jest 
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Nebido (Nov 5, 2020)

Realy fantastic pics @ boatswain


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nebido said:


> Realy fantastic pics @ boatswain
> 
> View attachment 15582343
> View attachment 15582348


Looks great on that MN strap!

I need to try one eventually.


----------



## Nebido (Nov 5, 2020)

Ty, it's a Trident MN strap with sand as stitching color.
The sand color stitching is nearly the same shade/hue, as the "Seaforth" lettering.
In most lighting condition, the dark Trident blue matches the dial color of the Abyss perfectly.

In reality, the indices of the Seaforth "Abyss Blue" often have a little touch of a gilt look, although there is no gilt.
I think this correlates with the strong lume of the Seaforth, even if you don't see the lume under daylight conditions, it can shift the color perception of the indices slightly.
This + the color matching with the "Seaforth" lettering on the dial, makes it a realy great fit and i tried a lot, more than half a dozen dark blue Textile/Nato staps.
The subtile color differences yo can see in the pictures, you won't notice in practice and the match up either with the sand color stitching, as with the Abyss blue is better, than my pics can show.
Realy difficult to show with a photo, especially since the "Abyss" sometimes shows color shades on pics, you won't perceive, notice in reality without magnification.

With the matching colors it looks nearly like designed for the "Abyss" dial version, a little bit like the look of the BB58 with the fabric strap, with a golden line through the middle of the strap.
The sand colored center line really matches well with the straightness, the design language of the inidices and hands, especially because these sometimes tend to a very similar color shade.









This MN Trident/Sand strap on the pics is a older one.
Last time i ordered MN straps for my Seiko Turtles, the colors where different.
As well the Mirage color was different than my older Mirage MN strap, as the Sahara color.

Ordered Sahara, but it looks much more like the newer Shamal color, the one on the left.


----------



## mbarmbar (Sep 8, 2014)

Onedaydyl said:


> Perfect pairing - glossy black dial with vintage shell cordovan strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree, perfect combination!


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Looks great on that MN strap!
> 
> I need to try one eventually.


I just can't figure out to get that MN strap to fit right. It's also difficult to get the clasp to sit on the right part of my wrist. That's not a knock on what is an excellent product but for whatever reason I struggle with it.


----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)

Interesting. I generally stick to looser bracelets or leather straps unless I'm doing a lot of watersports but after perhaps two minutes of fiddling with it the first time the MN was intuitive and really quite good. Might just be a sizing thing though - I vaguely recall ordering my brown MN in a slightly smaller size and it does sit slightly differently on my wrist. Not bad by any means (still better than any of the other fabric options I've used) but it is notably less comfortable than the Sahara that occasionally graces my Seaforth.


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

MIB









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Great pair. The puck is such a fun watch. 

I’d love to see an updated Laguna with a sleeker case...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

boatswain said:


> Great pair. The puck is such a fun watch.
> 
> I'd love to see an updated Laguna with a sleeker case...


oh no! An updated Delfin needs to come out first!!!!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> oh no! An updated Delfin needs to come out first!!!!


I'd be curious to see that too.

The Delfin never really grabbed me in the first run. I liked the case and bezel but I think it was that the hands and dial markers were too pointy for me. However too pointy for me may be absolutely perfect for others. That's the fun of this

Hoping Halios takes a turn to some of their more tooly designs after a long run with the tropik/seaforth/fairwind genre.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

boatswain said:


> The Delfin never really grabbed me in the first run. I liked the case and bezel but I think it was that the hands and dial markers were too pointy for me. However too pointy for me may be absolutely perfect for others. That's the fun of this
> 
> Hoping Halios takes a turn to some of their more tooly designs after a long run with the tropik/seaforth/fairwind genre.


I'd agree with the turn to something more tooly for a bit.

the Delfin was my favorite Halios, i had the DLC version and sold it like a fool in my flipping days and regretted it since.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> I'd agree with the turn to something more tooly for a bit.
> 
> the Delfin was my favorite Halios, i had the DLC version and sold it like a fool in my flipping days and regretted it since.


Oh man that does look good.

It does the DLC very well.


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

That delfin does look good in dlc. I've got the puck on ebay uk for £525 at the moment. After getting the black Seaforth (and a speedmaster) this year, its just not getting enough wrist time. If interested, pm me (although I'm not too bothered if it doesn't sell ).

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## Nebido (Nov 5, 2020)

Love the Delfin as well, besides the Seaforth it is my favorite Halios.
From time to time i'm keeping an eye out for a used one, but a updated version of the Delfin, or even a relaunch would be on top of my wihslist.


----------



## Nebido (Nov 5, 2020)

Nearly forgot the existence of the Delfin this year, at least i displaced the wish to own a Delfin.
But man, if i see through the Delfin pictures i collected from the web, the Delfin (non-DLC version even louder) is calling so hard for me, neeeeeeed.


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Nebido said:


> Nearly forgot the existence of the Delfin this year, at least i displaced the wish to own a Delfin.
> But man, if i see through the Delfin pictures i collected from the web, the Delfin (non-DLC version even louder) is calling so hard for me, neeeeeeed.
> View attachment 15600734
> 
> ...


There's a delfin for sale on reddit for $700....

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Cloudy work day for the SF Bronzo.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

I too regret selling my PVD Delfin.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Every time I wear the SF, I feel like, while it's not my most "interesting" watch, it's the one that's the most perfectly "realized" of what it is.

I presume this is what Submariner owners feel like.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Abyss day.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

boatswain said:


>


I'm getting so pumped for this watch lol! I wonder what other colours he'll do besides the yellow and pastel blue. At least there's still lots of time to think about configurations for the next run. I'm sort of leaning towards fixed bezel yellow. But, I feel yellow is more of a casual sporty colour so a steel/sapphire bezel might be better 🤷‍♂️


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Unexciting as it is, I would love to see good ol black make a return. It would be hard to top a black seaforth for all around versatility. So few were made in the first run I think you could go back to that well, whether it be gloss again, or even sunburst or black. Maybe even fume/gradient.


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

I love my black dial. I call it my poor man's submariner!









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## watchontherocks (Dec 16, 2020)

I love their pastel blue models!!


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Unexciting as it is, I would love to see good ol black make a return. It would be hard to top a black seaforth for all around versatility. So few were made in the first run I think you could go back to that well, whether it be gloss again, or even sunburst or black. Maybe even fume/gradient.


This. As much as I love blue watches of all sorts, I think a black Seaforth would be just about perfect.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

ck2k01 said:


> Every time I wear the SF, I feel like, while it's not my most "interesting" watch, it's the one that's the most perfectly "realized" of what it is.
> 
> I presume this is what Submariner owners feel like.
> 
> ...


This combo on the bracelet just works so well. I had the 3 hand version with bracelet and really enjoyed it.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Nebido said:


> T
> View attachment 15584599


That's a gorgeous watch! Can anyone please confirm that this specific configuration: stainless steel case / blue sapphire bezel / Abyss Blue dial / no-date was made during Generation III with the ETA movement?


----------



## Nebido (Nov 5, 2020)

Ty, the Seaforth in the picture is a Gen. II, Abyss Blue with date, date window is only partly covered by the seconds hand.
But yes, a no-date Abyss-blue dial/sapphire bezel version was made during Generation III.


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Nebido said:


> Ty, the Seaforth in the picture is a Gen. II, Abyss Blue with date, date window is only partly covered by the seconds hand.
> But yes, a no-date Abyss-blue dial/sapphire bezel version was made during Generation III.


Thank you

Was that Generation III version you mention above available in a stainless steel case?


----------



## Nebido (Nov 5, 2020)

The case should be the same across all Seaforth Generations.


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Nebido said:


> The case should be the same across all Seaforth Generations.


The biggest case difference I've seen is Bronze or Stainless Steel. So I was just wondering if above mentioned Gen III is only available in bronze case , or also available in Stainless Steel Case as well? Thank you


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Aquaracer1 said:


> Thank you
> 
> Was that Generation III version you mention above available in a stainless steel case?


That version is only available in SS.


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

boatswain said:


> That version is only available in SS.


Thank you!


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

If anyone is considering selling a Gen III / blue dial / blue bezel / no-date , please let me know! Thanks!


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Also, will Halios be offering this version ^ on a new-purchase basis sometime in 2021?

Thanks again all!


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Aquaracer1 said:


> Also, will Halios be offering this version ^ on a new-purchase basis sometime in 2021?
> 
> Thanks again all!


The only colours I've heard coming back forsure are the bahama and pastel blue. There will be other colours, but not confirmed what they will be. I'm guessing maybe 2 more dial variants.


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> The only colours I've heard coming back forsure are the bahama and pastel blue. There will be other colours, but not confirmed what they will be. I'm guessing maybe 2 more dial variants.


I've always been a sucker for sunburst blue dials, so that's my vote. If that gets confirmed I'm going to have to seriously consider.

Has Jason given, or does anyone know a general timeframe for release of this new Seaforth in 2021?

Thanks again for the info!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

A sunburst blue was done in series 1.

I don't think we will see a firm timeline for a while as the fairwind release isn't done and will still be followed by the Universa.


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

boatswain said:


> A sunburst blue was done in series 1.
> 
> I don't think we will see a firm timeline for a while as the fairwind release isn't done and will still be followed by the Universa.


I've never owned a Halios, but those blue dial pics look similar to the Gen III " Abyss Blue," no? Regardless, I'd likely go for either one in the next release, if they are made available

Yea that makes sense about the timeframe. Guess I'll have to stay tuned!

Thanks!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Those pics may be a bit misleading perhaps. 

I would say the sunburst blue and abyss blue are a bit different. Both good though, and both with a touch of green to them. 

The abyss is very rich and dark with a glossy finish. The sunburst is more vibrant really with a very active sunburst that has very bright and focused electric spoking in direct light.


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

Last day on site today so I thought I'd wear the Seaforth to close out the working year.


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

I think this turned out to be my favourite combination this year - black dial, sapphire bezel on a canvas strap.









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## HSS (Sep 24, 2016)

wis_dad said:


> Last day on site today so I thought I'd wear the Seaforth to close out the working year.


great call


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)

Nebido said:


> Realy fantastic pics @ boatswain
> 
> View attachment 15582343
> View attachment 15582348


Looks great! Is that Erika's or another version? I'm in the market for a blue strap for my Abyss


----------



## Nebido (Nov 5, 2020)

Ty, it's a Erica's/MN -Strap.









Halios Seaforth


Ty, it's a Trident MN strap with sand as stitching color. The sand color stitching is nearly the same shade/hue, as the "Seaforth" lettering. In most lighting condition, the dark Trident blue matches the dial color of the Abyss perfectly. In reality, the indices of the Seaforth "Abyss Blue"...




www.watchuseek.com





It's a 20mm Trident/Sand Erica's, with sand as stitching color.
You can see the same configuration on Erica's homepage, if you choose Trident (dark blue) in the main menu, you can see a pic of a digital Omega Speedmaster @ Trident/Sand MN Strap.








I also have a second Trident, with a white "Seaforth" print and a very small canadian flag/maple leaf as additional stitching.
If i find some time, i'll shoot some pics in the near future, but the Trident/Sand with the sand colored center line for my taste is the perfect match @ Abyss Blue Seaforth.

If you are looking for a more plain, more simple, more withdrawn, formally strap solution for the Abyss, you could take a look at the Nomos straps.
They have a black/blue colored textile strap, woven, 20mm, also used with the Ahoi Atlantik. (clasp costs extra, strap comes without clasp).
The color matching of the Nomos strap is, as with the Trident Erica's, nearly perfect with the Abyss, but it's more plain, more reduced, maybe more elegant, but also a bit boring compared to the MN-Strap with the center line, so that i only wear it on very rare occasions.
The MN-strap with the centerline better supports, matches the style of the dial, of the indices, in my opinion.
The Nomos strap is more elegant, more reduced, with a more refined, more subtle fabric structure, gives the Abyss a dressier look.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

I have an abyss blue sapphire bezel incoming. Excited to try out the one I've always thought looked the best.

I've had quite a few seaforths in the past 

abyss / steel dive bezel
2 light blue fixed bezel
sunburst grey sapphire bezel


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Arrival. Put it on a ginault bracelet right away but I have a navy seatbelt nato and a dark blue with stripe nato that look like they go well also.


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Getting some winter sun.









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

Has anyone ever tried a Christopher Ward C60 or C65 bracelet on the seaforth?


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

No posts since October on Instagram for Jason/Halios?


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Nope! Would be nice to get an update regarding the next run. Word on the street is that the bracelets are completed and being sent out so looks like things can finally move along.


----------



## FOIS (Oct 19, 2018)

Let my GMT go and I thought I wouldn't have another SF for awhile...that lasted about a month. Hoping for another run of these black/gilt bad boys


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

SF on fitted rubber. Perfect combo. Glad these cases fit sub straps as it makes choices plentiful.


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

wis_dad said:


> Last day on site today so I thought I'd wear the Seaforth to close out the working year.


That looks great! I like that the marker sticks have black surrounds. Makes it easy to read like a polar explorer II. Wear it good health.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pogo247 (May 11, 2020)

ryan850 said:


> SF on fitted rubber. Perfect combo. Glad these cases fit sub straps as it makes choices plentiful.


Nice! Which strap is that just out of interest?

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Pogo247 said:


> Nice! Which strap is that just out of interest?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


It was a generic rubber strap from Amazon that fits submariners.


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

ryan850 said:


> It was a generic rubber strap from Amazon that fits submariners.


It looks like it was made for it! Wear it in good health

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

eldasher said:


> It looks like it was made for it! Wear it in good health
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's the reason the ginault bracelet fits the SF. Most straps that fit a sub will for the SF.


----------



## gmads (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

gmads said:


> View attachment 15671326


Love the combo, and that dial feels alive. Wear it in good health

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

gmads said:


> View attachment 15671326


THe next SF run I'm getting a fixed bezel like this one with Bahama dial. Can't wait looks so clean!


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

What's the plural for Halios?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

BT1985 said:


> What's the plural for Halios?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice side by side! The SF looks a hair bigger, how do they compare in terms of wear (due to the slightly longer lugs on the FW)?


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

BT1985 said:


> What's the plural for Halios?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haliei


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice pics everyone!


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Nice side by side! The SF looks a hair bigger, how do they compare in terms of wear (due to the slightly longer lugs on the FW)?


Difference in negligible as the Fairwind's lugs seem to taper in a hair more. Hope this helps!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

BT1985 said:


> What's the plural for Halios?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd say it's similar to deer. Halios can be plural or singular.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

BT1985 said:


> Difference in negligible as the Fairwind's lugs seem to taper in a hair more. Hope this helps!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pic! Yea they're almost the same when looking at them eh? I'm hoping the Universa will fit my 6.25" wrist. I've tried on a SF before and that worked fine.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Perfect day with a perfect watch.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Has anyone heard anything about another run of these? And any chance of a bracelet with the Fairwind clasp? The one thing this watch is missing IMO.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Aquaracer1 said:


> Haliei


That would be for Halius.

Sadly it's not exciting. It's just Halioses.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

BT1985 said:


> Difference in negligible as the Fairwind's lugs seem to taper in a hair more. Hope this helps!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh wow thank you for posting this comparison. I didn't know the general shape and curvature downward is shared across the two models.


----------



## jeeeeefff (Sep 6, 2018)

Cross posting this duo here


----------



## hellomisterjedi (Jul 21, 2014)

ryan850 said:


> SF on fitted rubber. Perfect combo. Glad these cases fit sub straps as it makes choices plentiful.


Any chance you don't mind linking directly to this strap? I'd like a no frills, no returns purchase since you've already bit the bullet and given it a try

Mike


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

hellomisterjedi said:


> Any chance you don't mind linking directly to this strap? I'd like a no frills, no returns purchase since you've already bit the bullet and given it a try
> 
> Mike


Something like this






Amazon.com: 20mm Curved End Silicone Rubber Watch Strap w/Buckle fit for Rolex GMT Yatch Master 16622 Watches: Clothing


Buy 20mm Curved End Silicone Rubber Watch Strap w/Buckle fit for Rolex GMT Yatch Master 16622 Watches: Shop top fashion brands Watch Bands at Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY and Returns possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

BT1985 said:


> Difference in negligible as the Fairwind's lugs seem to taper in a hair more. Hope this helps!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the thinner case, very nice. Wear it in good health.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Would be awesome to get a SF update. The FW looks under control, Universa is almost ready. 
I'm thinking summer? Anyone have any info at all? Thanks


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Just seen this on chrono24, if anyone is interested?









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## Juweinat (Aug 4, 2018)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Would be awesome to get a SF update. The FW looks under control, Universa is almost ready.
> I'm thinking summer? Anyone have any info at all? Thanks


The seaforth was a big hit for Jason the owner, I personally would love a seaforth update, perhaps in a 39mm case, I've ordered the new fairwind and am really excited to see it in person


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Juweinat said:


> The seaforth was a big hit for Jason the owner, I personally would love a seaforth update, perhaps in a 39mm case, I've ordered the new fairwind and am really excited to see it in person


The update is coming, but I wouldn't expect it any time soon.

Jason mentioned in the past that the bezel, caseback, dial and crown will be different from the original three runs.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

This one shows off the blue well


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

ryan850 said:


> This one shows off the blue well


Nice capture!


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Alpineboy said:


> Nice capture!


Thanks. I have a window in a new office that has excellent lighting. Was able to capture the blue pretty well which is pretty difficult with the abyss.


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

ryan850 said:


> This one shows off the blue well


Nice! Is that the Ginault bracelet? Looks like a very good fit on that watch


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Aquaracer1 said:


> Nice! Is that the Ginault bracelet? Looks like a very good fit on that watch


Yup. Great fit. And glide lock is wonderful


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Catching some warm rays at lunch with the SF bronzo


----------



## cody.rioux (Apr 8, 2020)

hooliganjrs said:


> Catching some warm rays at lunch with the SF bronzo
> 
> View attachment 15715469
> 
> ...


Which specific MN strap is this? It looks great and I've wanted one but have been worried about getting the wrong colors.


----------



## M6TT F (Aug 7, 2018)

hooliganjrs said:


> Catching some warm rays at lunch with the SF bronzo
> 
> View attachment 15715469
> 
> ...


Great patina on that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

cody.rioux said:


> Which specific MN strap is this? It looks great and I've wanted one but have been worried about getting the wrong colors.


It's the Erikas Original strap that was an option from Halios when they released the bronze model. I love everything about the strap except they didn't match the bronze alloy to the watch so the Erikas is more red. Not a big deal, but my patina is so dark in low light it almost looks like DLC so I might pony up and buy another EO in Trident blue but get the DLC hardware.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Back to black
















Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## Nebido (Nov 5, 2020)

cody.rioux said:


> Which specific MN strap is this? It looks great and I've wanted one but have been worried about getting the wrong colors.


Same strap as in post #11,819 + #11,821, Trident MN strap (dark navy blue) with sand as stitching color, in this case with the fitting bronce hardware and an laser engraving (Halios) in the buckle.









Halios Seaforth


Those pics may be a bit misleading perhaps. I would say the sunburst blue and abyss blue are a bit different. Both good though, and both with a touch of green to them. The abyss is very rich and dark with a glossy finish. The sunburst is more vibrant really with a very active sunburst that...




www.watchuseek.com





You can order individual Laser engravings (also the Halios Logo) with every MN strap, at additional costs.
Especially for the Abyss version of the Seaforth, the strap is a perfect (color matching) fit.
Tried dozens of different straps, mostly navy colored, in the end the Trident MN/Sand was the superior winner


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

I really love the look of these. Keeping an eye out for a pre owned Gen III! Will also be interesting to see what Jason has planned for a potential Gen IV , perhaps later this year...


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Aquaracer1 said:


> I really love the look of these. Keeping an eye out for a pre owned Gen III! Will also be interesting to see what Jason has planned for a potential Gen IV , perhaps later this year...


It's confirmed the Gen 4 already 2 colours have been chosen.....


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> It's confirmed the Gen 4 already 2 colours have been chosen.....


aaaaand they are?


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Pastel blue and Bahama yellow, I think he mentioned there will be another colour but hasn't chosen one.
I'm guessing it's in the works already since only the bracelets delayed the FW and Uni. Once the Uni comes out, he'll probably give us an update (I'm hoping anyways). I'm really looking forward to this the most. I've always wanted a SF (my grail micro)...This is all I know. Does anyone have any more info?

Cheers!


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Pastel blue and Bahama yellow, I think he mentioned there will be another colour but hasn't chosen one.
> I'm guessing it's in the works already since only the bracelets delayed the FW and Uni. Once the Uni comes out, he'll probably give us an update (I'm hoping anyways). I'm really looking forward to this the most. I've always wanted a SF (my grail micro)...This is all I know. Does anyone have any more info?
> 
> Cheers!


If Bahama yellow comes out, get in quick - they won't hang about! 









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Pastel blue and Bahama yellow, I think he mentioned there will be another colour but hasn't chosen one.
> I'm guessing it's in the works already since only the bracelets delayed the FW and Uni. Once the Uni comes out, he'll probably give us an update (I'm hoping anyways). I'm really looking forward to this the most. I've always wanted a SF (my grail micro)...This is all I know. Does anyone have any more info?
> 
> Cheers!


Hopefully Jason will provide an update some time this summer! Realistically, I have no idea when the Gen IV will be available, but would be cool if sometime this year


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

While I think pastel blue and Bahama yellow are really cool, unique colors for a dial, I’d personally rather a sun burst blue. But... I know he has already done sun burst and other shades of dark blue on his watches before, so we will see...


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Onedaydyl said:


> If Bahama yellow comes out, get in quick - they won't hang about!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lucky!!! That's the exact config I'd like to grab..With an Erika's strap as well, not sure which colour yet but looks great on that one!


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Back in my loft office - at last - where the lighting works well. Here's a shot showing sunlight and shade and another on a sailcloth type strap which I thinks works well. 
















Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Looks awesome with the light hitting it! Would be nice if he can get these to us by the summer but I won't get my hopes up. Perfect summer watch!


----------



## cody.rioux (Apr 8, 2020)

Nebido said:


> Same strap as in post #11,819 + #11,821, Trident MN strap (dark navy blue) with sand as stitching color, in this case with the fitting bronce hardware and an laser engraving (Halios) in the buckle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed response, I really appreciate all the info! I think the one thing holding me back from getting an MN strap was that the watch felt very complete with the rubber strap + Halios hardware and I didn't want to lose that. This option seems like I get the best of all worlds!


----------



## gmads (Dec 5, 2009)

Just got in a new blue lizard strap and trying it on:


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The seaforth does a lot of things right.

One thing I've been appreciating lately is the quality of lume on the sapphire bezel.

Usually I have found the lume on a sapphire insert to be much weaker than the dials and hands on most watches, likely due to the fact that it's tough to get a thick application applied.

On the seaforths sapphire bezel however the lume is strong,even and lasts just as well as the dial and hands and is easily viable I found hours later.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Looks so good! Can't wait to be part of the SF club....


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Looks so good! Can't wait to be part of the SF club....


Cheers 

What's your ideal seaforth combo if you could snap your fingers and order up the perfect seaforth?


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

boatswain said:


> Cheers
> 
> What's your ideal seaforth combo if you could snap your fingers and order up the perfect seaforth?


The Bahama yellow fixed bezel on an Erika's ?


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm interested in the Ginault for my SF. Besides the secondary market, is their website the only place to purchase one?


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

nolanz14 said:


> I'm interested in the Ginault for my SF. Besides the secondary market, is their website the only place to purchase one?


When I got one a couple of years ago, I bought direct from ginault as I don't think they have any distribution channels. Looking at their website, I don't think that this has changed.

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

The seaforth "world" in the UK has gone mad recently. A fixed pastel blue sold for £1600 recently on the bay! Another seller tried his luck at the same price but still got £1375, whereas an abyss blue went today for £543! What's going on? 

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> The Bahama yellow fixed bezel on an Erika's


You have immaculate taste sir.









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Onedaydyl said:


> You have immaculate taste sir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's perfect! Have you tried other coloured Erika's ?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

boatswain said:


>


Great pics. Making me want to swap out the fitted rubber for the halios rubber again.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ryan850 said:


> Great pics. Making me want to swap out the fitted rubber for the halios rubber again.


I think the Halios (Biwi) rubbber is the best rubber option for the seaforth 

Super comfy and is visually weighted just perfectly for the lugs.


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

boatswain said:


> I think the Halios (Biwi) rubbber is the best rubber option for the seaforth
> 
> Super comfy and is visually weighted just perfectly for the lugs.


It is very elegant.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

From the Halios IG a day ago:


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh my. Titanium seaforth! 

I would have thought a seaforth could wear any better but, yup, that would do it!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Plain old steel


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> From the Halios IG a day ago:


Notice he didn't say which year!

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Onedaydyl said:


> Notice he didn't say which year!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


Not for titanium, but I thought I saw in those comments a goal of new Seaforths for this summer.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Titanium?!! I might have to buy another Seaforth


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Onedaydyl said:


> Notice he didn't say which year!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


😂 😂 Maybe summer of 22?


----------



## Pogo247 (May 11, 2020)

Just about to finally order the Fairwind after months of pontificating and now he tells me he's releasing a titanium Seaforth. Dammit! 

I have a 6 slot watch box and a hard limit at that number of watches, half of my collection could be Halios at this rate

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Pogo247 said:


> Just about to finally order the Fairwind after months of pontificating and now he tells me he's releasing a titanium Seaforth. Dammit!
> 
> I have a 6 slot watch box and a hard limit at that number of watches, half of my collection could be Halios at this rate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Hey I feel you man, I was SF only, and now the Universa and even worse he tells me that there's a titanium...damnn..
I hope he does all dial colours in titanium options. Because if the Bahama doesn't have titanium (which I'm getting forsure), then I'll have the get the other one in Ti also....


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> From the Halios IG a day ago:


Thanks for the update, looking forward to this!


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

I've been going down a Seaforth rabbit hole, and I was asking a friend a lot of questions about his, so he let me borrow it for a few days.

I need to get myself one of these. I'm in love.


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Thought I would join the rubber strap party 









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

Onedaydyl said:


> The seaforth "world" in the UK has gone mad recently. A fixed pastel blue sold for £1600 recently on the bay! Another seller tried his luck at the same price but still got £1375, whereas an abyss blue went today for £543! What's going on?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


Supply and demand it seems. The dial style of the seaforths just looks sooo good on pastel, bahama yellow and sigma orange. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I wrote to Jason the owner asking him:
1. when the new Seaforth will come out in anthracite
sunburst grey with a sapphire bezel
2. when can I pre-order it
3. and will it come with a bracelet

HOPEFULLY, he will answer it...
and I will share his answers here.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> I wrote to Jason the owner asking him:
> 1. when the new Seaforth will come out in anthracite
> sunburst grey with a sapphire bezel
> 2. when can I pre-order it
> ...


I also wrote him for a SF update yesterday but still no reply. Hopefully one of us gets something!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Enjoying the heck out of this one.










Make it perfect?

Tone down the sunburst and use crisp BGW9 against the blue dial


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

boatswain said:


> Enjoying the heck out of this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Hey how's that rubber strap btw? Does it have a specific name and can you get one from Jason separately?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Nice! Hey how's that rubber strap btw? Does it have a specific name and can you get one from Jason separately?


The strap is the best ive ever tried. Hands down. Soft and supple. Nice taper in thickness. And the underside is concave with no right angle ridges

I don't believe HALIOS sells them separately but I think Raven sells the same strap and maybe MKII as well.

It's called A Biwi Isis I believe from the manufacturer.


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

boatswain said:


> The strap is the best ive ever tried. Hands down. Soft and supple. Nice taper in thickness. And the underside is concave with no right angle ridges
> 
> I don't believe HALIOS sells them separately but I think Raven sells the same strap and maybe MKII as well.
> 
> It's called A Biwi Isis I believe from the manufacturer.


You can find used ones too with old Marathon GSAR and TSAR watches. It was the original rubber strap they included with their watches.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Thanks for the info guys! I hope he will have these with the next SF run. Last time(Gen 3) it was a cloth sort of strap matching the dial colours.


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

Happy Saturday! These watches are back on strapsuncle seiko bracelets made them too bulky for me. Apologies if anyone use Uncle Seiko for their SF










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

dayandnight said:


> Happy Saturday! These watches are back on strapsuncle seiko bracelets made them too bulky for me. Apologies if anyone use Uncle Seiko for their SF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! I had that trio once upon a time but all of them had 12 hour bezels. Glad to see them again! 

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

dayandnight said:


> Happy Saturday! These watches are back on strapsuncle seiko bracelets made them too bulky for me. Apologies if anyone use Uncle Seiko for their SF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! What a collection man! I'll take the Bahama 
ps which one's your fav? I guess you couldn't decide eh?


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> WOW! What a collection man! I'll take the Bahama
> ps which one's your fav? I guess you couldn't decide eh?


Actually it's the bahama yellow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

Seaforth + the bracelet from a $25 Helbros sub homage I found at the local thrift shop. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

dayandnight said:


> Supply and demand it seems. The dial style of the seaforths just looks sooo good on pastel, bahama yellow and sigma orange.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's interesting because it seems here in the US, the abyss blue with sapphire bezel seems to have the most demand.


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

ryan850 said:


> That's interesting because it seems here in the US, the abyss blue with sapphire bezel seems to have the most demand.


I haven't seen a orange or yellow pop up in sales recently. Although, I did see the light grey dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)

I just traded my ss abyss diver as it was for sale for almost a month with no interest. I guess these things go in cycles.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Pastel blue > Tiffany Blue


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

TheMeasure said:


> Pastel blue > Tiffany Blue


Great choice of bracelet. What kind of bracelet is that?


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

singularityseven said:


> Great choice of bracelet. What kind of bracelet is that?


Thank you! 
It's a Hadley-Roma MB4216. It does have folded end links but it fit to the case without any modification needed. I've tried the SF on just about everything and this is my favorite look for it.

Cheers!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

mplsabdullah said:


> View attachment 15760749
> 
> View attachment 15760750


AMAZING lume shot. WOW
---
If he ever gets around to making another Seaforth anthracite sunburst grey 
with sapphire bezel insert, on a nice bracelet, like you are wearing, 
I might have to snatch it up and buy it!


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

mplsabdullah said:


> View attachment 15760750


That is SO COOL!!


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

I had to return this watch to the friend of mine that let me borrow it, but I finally got around to processing some of the photographs. Such a wonderful dial!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> I wrote to Jason the owner asking him:
> 1. when the new Seaforth will come out in anthracite
> sunburst grey with a sapphire bezel
> 2. when can I pre-order it
> ...





SKYWATCH007 said:


> I also wrote him for a SF update yesterday but still no reply. Hopefully one of us gets something!


I never got ANY answer from Jason. 
Did you?

I really like the Seaforth sunburst grey with a sapphire bezel insert.
Getting a used one is pretty much hopeless AND not worth it.
If he comes out with the Seaforth 2 with a titanium bracelet in the summer,
with that same awesome anthracite / sunburst grey dial,
with a sapphire bezel insert, I am pretty sure I want to pre-order and buy it!
But he doesn't seem to answer our emails.
And I don't have Instagram to ask him there. 
Please help. Thank you


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> I never got ANY answer from Jason.
> Did you?
> 
> I really like the Seaforth sunburst grey with a sapphire bezel insert.
> ...


Hey! I didn't get a response either. It's hit and miss. I feel like he wouldn't get upset if ya emailed him again within a week or so after your initial email. He's super busy with the Universa assembly but rest easy, the SF is next on deck! I mentioned a while ago on this thread that when I got a SF response from him a while back (Nov/Dec ) he gave me info on 2 dial colours : Bahama yellow, and pastel blue. Jason also mentioned that there will be other colours but his ending quote was not wanting too many options, in order to keep things simple. With that in mind, I'm guessing two more colour variants. If you do some digging on here, there is also mention of slight design changes (to freshen it up).

Hope this helps. Lastly, just got to be patient. If this is what you really want and not pay (sometimes) double the price on the second market, then just hang in there.

Cheers


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Hi everyone,
Does anyone here reading this on the Halios Seaforth thread
know IF Jason will be offering a sunburst grey/anthracite dial with a sapphire bezel insert and date on the new Generation 4 Seaforths that he is releasing by the summer??
I'm thinking that someone here MIGHT know. Please share.

Also, perhaps someone here has a relationship with Jason that he can get through
and simply ask him if in fact, he will offer that color-way. 
If so, please ask him and share.
I really like the anthracite/sunburst grey dial with the sapphire bezel insert and
would love to get a brand new one...possibly in titanium, rather than hunt down a used one.
Thank you so much!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

watchman600 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Does anyone here reading this on the Halios Seaforth thread
> know IF Jason will be offering a sunburst grey/anthracite dial with a sapphire bezel insert and date on the new Generation 4 Seaforths that he is releasing by the summer??
> I'm thinking that someone here MIGHT know. Please share.
> ...


 I have no special insight other than tellign you what my understanding of his thinking is in general. He likes to try new things and doesnt prefer to recyle old colors unless there is enough customer demand for a particular colorway or bezel/dial combo.

Good luck on your quest to to get the color you want!


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

Seaforth Sunday


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

bjespo said:


> I just traded my ss abyss diver as it was for sale for almost a month with no interest. I guess these things go in cycles.


I've owned the abyss with ss bezel and have seen that one come up for sale a decent amount (comparativel).

However the abyss with sapphire bezel along with the grey sunburst with sapphire and bahama yellow I almost never see come up. I owned the grey sapphire and only sold it because I picked up an abyss sapphire.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

TheMeasure said:


> Pastel blue > Tiffany Blue


This looks great! I have the same bracelet and your picture is making me want to put it on right now.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

websturr said:


> View attachment 15766827
> View attachment 15766828
> 
> Seaforth Sunday


Great trio 

Boy that pastel blue framed with the deeply contrasting black sapphire bezel is excellent.


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

Wrong post, sorry, but while I am here I can as well say that I get a Seaforth in the mail today. The blue with a steel bezel. Finally, as I have been looking for one for 3-4 years now.


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

boatswain said:


> Great trio
> 
> Boy that pastel blue framed with the deeply contrasting black sapphire bezel is excellent.


It was a long night three years ago picking through the color and bezel combinations. I was meaning to only order two watches. Ended up ordering three. Wish I ordered a bronze one through. Although, I recently added a DLC variant to my trio.


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

ryan850 said:


> I've owned the abyss with ss bezel and have seen that one come up for sale a decent amount (comparativel).


That was probably mine. I would have never sold it if it had come with a bracelet. With the Fairwind in the collection the Seaforth would get even less wrist time than it already did.
If there is going to be a new series of the Seaforth with bracelet I might be tempted to buy one. I do like the size of the Fairwind better though. It is not a huge difference, but the diameter and different dial design it is noticeable.
Both the Seaforth and Fairwind are awesome watches. They are a bit more expensive than the competition if you look at specs. If you look at the quality and design they should be $1000+


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

Gisae said:


> That was probably mine. I would have never sold it if it had come with a bracelet. With the Fairwind in the collection the Seaforth would get even less wrist time than it already did.
> If there is going to be a new series of the Seaforth with bracelet I might be tempted to buy one. I do like the size of the Fairwind better though. It is not a huge difference, but the diameter and different dial design it is noticeable.
> Both the Seaforth and Fairwind are awesome watches. They are a bit more expensive than the competition if you look at specs. If you look at the quality and design they should be $1000+


Thank you @Gisae for a great watch, looks like new! I had to get my hands on a bezel Seaforth in order to make up my mind about what to (try) to get when he releases series IV.








Such a great pair, but they need a colorful friend or two.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

ryan850 said:


> This looks great! I have the same bracelet and your picture is making me want to put it on right now.


Thanks! I've not changed this combo on my SF in well over a year.


----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

My companion in a snowball fight


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Gisae said:


> That was probably mine. I would have never sold it if it had come with a bracelet. With the Fairwind in the collection the Seaforth would get even less wrist time than it already did.
> If there is going to be a new series of the Seaforth with bracelet I might be tempted to buy one. I do like the size of the Fairwind better though. It is not a huge difference, but the diameter and different dial design it is noticeable.
> Both the Seaforth and Fairwind are awesome watches. They are a bit more expensive than the competition if you look at specs. If you look at the quality and design they should be $1000+


Just curious if you ever considered or tried the Ginault stainless steel bracelet option? Some members like that on their Seaforth and from what I gather, the integration, comfort, fit and finish is superb. I'm currently looking for a Gen III Abyss Blue Seaforth with no date. Having a preference for bracelets, that is the first thing I'd do. Or... Just wait to see what the Gen IV offers for any potential blue dial/bezel variant and bracelet...


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

Aquaracer1 said:


> Just curious if you ever considered or tried the Ginault stainless steel bracelet option?


Yes. I cannot unsee the rolex design with the Ginault bracelet. It fits but it does not match.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Aquaracer1 said:


> Just curious if you ever considered or tried the Ginault stainless steel bracelet option? Some members like that on their Seaforth and from what I gather, the integration, comfort, fit and finish is superb. I'm currently looking for a Gen III Abyss Blue Seaforth with no date. Having a preference for bracelets, that is the first thing I'd do. Or... Just wait to see what the Gen IV offers for any potential blue dial/bezel variant and bracelet...


Not to sabotage this thread, but "Aquaracer" your name reminded me that there are NEW/revamped aquaracers coming this year. The Bamford edition from a couple of months ago was the "last of its kind" direct words from the CEO...exciting year for watches ? 
again appologies couldn't resist. Now back to the Halios programme.....


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

Gisae said:


> Yes. I cannot unsee the rolex design with the Ginault bracelet. It fits but it does not match.


Doesn't match the shape of the lugs. No go for me either. Looks better on a NATO than the oyster bracelet.


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Not to sabotage this thread, but "Aquaracer" your name reminded me that there are NEW/revamped aquaracers coming this year. The Bamford edition from a couple of months ago was the "last of its kind" direct words from the CEO...exciting year for watches 😎
> again appologies couldn't resist. Now back to the Halios programme.....


👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

To be fair. I have not personally tried the Ginault bracelet on a Seaforth or even owned a Seaforth for that matter. I’m just building my own opinion based on others feedback and the pics I see of it. The above is also helpful feedback as well. Perhaps there is always a chance that when I try that set up in the metal, it won’t work. At the end of the day I am a bracelet guy, and I’m probably biased because my Sub bracelet is my favorite, and I understand that the Ginault specs are very similar. For me, that’s not a bad thing, especially on such a cool watch


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Over the years, I have built up a big collection of different straps - shell cordovan, horween leather, erika's, sailcloth, rubber, canvas, etc but my ginault bracelet remains my go to bracelet. However, I do like to mix it up, something the seaforth is more than capable of doing









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I concur with what’s been said ^

1. The Ginault bracelet is excellent quality (though you pay for it). 

2. Because it’s very-very closely modeled after the oyster bracelet/glidelock clasp (so no surprise). 

3. It works pretty well with the Seaforth (beggars can’t be choosers).

4. The shape of the end links doesn’t trace the shape of the Seaforth’s lugs especially well (YMMV as to whether this is a dealbreaker).

5. It’s nice to go back and forth between said bracelet and other straps with the Seaforth (variety is the spice of the Seaforth).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Long day of travel back to the home office. I swear this thing is going to look like DLC soon, lol. #patinaenvy


----------



## stuffgeek (Nov 1, 2009)

Interesting how the non bezel gives it a more formal/dress look


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

hooliganjrs said:


> View attachment 15772448
> View attachment 15772449
> 
> View attachment 15772475
> ...


That patina looks amazing!


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Thank you, there's something very special about the bronze alloy used on these SF's. Mine has aged very well and I only wish the Erika's strap hardware used the same alloy.


----------



## stuffgeek (Nov 1, 2009)

Just need Halios to make a strap!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

I emailed Jason yesterday asking if Gen IV will have a blue dial / blue bezel color option. Crickets... 😂


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Aquaracer1 said:


> I emailed Jason yesterday asking if Gen IV will have a blue dial / blue bezel color option. Crickets... ?


I suspect that Gen IV related inquiries are low on the priority list right now since he's still working through Fairwind orders and is preparing to start taking Universa orders shortly!

But please share when you do find out eventually!


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

singularityseven said:


> I suspect that Gen IV related inquiries are low on the priority list right now since he's still working through Fairwind orders and is preparing to start taking Universa orders shortly!
> 
> But please share when you do find out eventually!


But what about the customers priority list??

😂😂

Will do, thanks


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

After spending a week with a friend's pastel blue SF, I decided I wanted my own SF.

Now I have two of my own ?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

singularityseven said:


> After spending a week with a friend's pastel blue SF, I decided I wanted my own SF.
> 
> Now I have two of my own
> 
> View attachment 15774645


Right on 

That DLC grey fixie is awesome.


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

singularityseven said:


> After spending a week with a friend's pastel blue SF, I decided I wanted my own SF.
> 
> Now I have two of my own 😂
> 
> View attachment 15774645


Nice, congrats!


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

The SF is such a great design. Does anyone have any news if Jason will do another run for the SF after Universa? (which by th way is another design that he absolutely nailed)


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

KingKF1221 said:


> The SF is such a great design. Does anyone have any news if Jason will do another run for the SF after Universa? (which by th way is another design that he absolutely nailed)


Yes. He said he will be doing another Seaforth after Universal


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Aquaracer1 said:


> I emailed Jason yesterday asking if Gen IV will have a blue dial / blue bezel color option. Crickets... ?


Just heard back from Jason:

"I'm not planning to have the Abyss Blue as part of Series IV unfortunately. It'll be running the Sellita SW200 with no date only (i.e. date won't be an option)."

No update on the other color(s), but at least now we know Abyss Blue will likely be ruled out


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Aquaracer1 said:


> Just heard back from Jason:
> 
> "I'm not planning to have the Abyss Blue as part of Series IV unfortunately. It'll be running the Sellita SW200 with no date only (i.e. date won't be an option)."
> 
> No update on the other color(s), but at least now we know Abyss Blue will likely be ruled out


I wrote this before, but in case anyone missed it, he's confirmed bahama and pastel. I wonder what other colours he will do...The Ti sounds nice also.


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Loving having my sunburst blue back on. Not quite sure about the rally strap. 
















Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Some shots of the twins from yesterday!


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

singularityseven said:


> Some shots of the twins from yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 15782713
> 
> ...


Damn! I sometimes forget how shiny my SF bronzo used to be. That's a nice set you have there!









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

hooliganjrs said:


> Damn! I sometimes forget how shiny my SF bronzo used to be. That's a nice set you have there!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I just got them and I'm waiting for them to breed


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

I got spend a week with my favorite Seaforth variant - pastel blue fixie, and did a review here:





That dial is one of the cleanest I've seen on a microbrand or sub $1000 watch, and just goes to show what a perfectionist Jason is. Yes, I'm a fanboy.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Two Seaforths and a Formex REEF!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

singularityseven said:


> View attachment 15788421
> 
> 
> Two Seaforths and a Formex REEF!


Solid trio My friend


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

So it looks like the Universa orders are in. It's Time for the *SF IV*!!
We should all ask Jason for an image/teaser for this bad boy. Who's with me??


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> So it looks like the Universa orders are in. It's Time for the *SF IV*!!
> We should all ask Jason for an image/teaser for this bad boy. Who's with me??


He's probably got 1000 of these in 50 piece batches to build. Gonna take a bit


----------



## Pogo247 (May 11, 2020)

My Halios brothers. He really does make attractive watches doesn't he?










Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> He's probably got 1000 of these in 50 piece batches to build. Gonna take a bit


This. At this rate, it's going to be months to finish with the Universa and Fairwind. Yesterday was ridiculous. I had the blue Universa in my cart at 2:00 when my checkout process froze and everything but the gray model was sold out by 2:02.


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Here comes the 
















Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Onedaydyl said:


> Here comes the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need a Bahama yellow


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Watch goal for 2021!! Bahama!


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Onedaydyl said:


> Here comes the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The fixed bezel is def the best config too! Great choice and taste my friend!


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Pogo247 said:


> My Halios brothers. He really does make attractive watches doesn't he?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the same sf with the ginault bracelet. Curious which you prefer?


----------



## Pogo247 (May 11, 2020)

ryan850 said:


> I have the same sf with the ginault bracelet. Curious which you prefer?


Have to say the Fairwind. The 39mm size is perfect for my 17cm/6.7cm wrist and I love the angles and light play off the bracelet as well. I also find the blue is more dynamic too whereas my Seaforth always looks black.

I've always felt the Seaforth wore a little too large for me and think I've come to the conclusion that 40mm and under is my sweet spot

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Am sure this has been discussed to death here, so am sorry for asking. Is there an alternative to Ginault bracelet for the Seaforth. These are the options I could gather

1) Ginault - perfect fit, but pricey
2) Oris 40 mm - good fit, but pricey?
3) Watchgecko?
4) Hadley roma?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Am sure this has been discussed to death here, so am sorry for asking. Is there an alternative to Ginault bracelet for the Seaforth. These are the options I could gather
> 
> 1) Ginault - perfect fit, but pricey
> 2) Oris 40 mm - good fit, but pricey?
> ...


I think the Uncle Seiko Bracelets made for the speedmaster fit


----------



## Lord Ruther (Mar 7, 2017)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Am sure this has been discussed to death here, so am sorry for asking. Is there an alternative to Ginault bracelet for the Seaforth. These are the options I could gather
> 
> 1) Ginault - perfect fit, but pricey
> 2) Oris 40 mm - good fit, but pricey?
> ...


 I remember reading that there are watch gecko bracelets that fit but not with solid end links, and since I already had a Ginault I've only ever used that bracelet.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Am sure this has been discussed to death here, so am sorry for asking. Is there an alternative to Ginault bracelet for the Seaforth. These are the options I could gather
> 
> 1) Ginault - perfect fit, but pricey
> 2) Oris 40 mm - good fit, but pricey?
> ...


I recall reading in this thread that the Baltic BoR bracelet works too.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> I think the Uncle Seiko Bracelets made for the speedmaster fit
> 
> View attachment 15795188


I just got a US1035 for the speedy. Maybe I gotta try that.. thank you


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

singularityseven said:


> I recall reading in this thread that the Baltic BoR bracelet works too.


I dont know how the BOR will look on the seaforth... any pics?

Edit - I saw @valuewatchguy pic above. Dont know where I stand on BOR tbh


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

reluctantsnowman said:


> I dont know how the BOR will look on the seaforth... any pics?
> 
> Edit - I saw @valuewatchguy pic above. Dont know where I stand on BOR tbh


put the flat link 1035 on it! The BOR is not my first choice.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> put the flat link 1035 on it! The BOR is not the bext look.


Gonna try it today. Thanks all


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

valuewatchguy said:


> I think the Uncle Seiko Bracelets made for the speedmaster fit
> 
> View attachment 15795188


That looks pretty good.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

Micro Monday









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## unsub073 (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

Under the harsh lights of the covid vaccine clinic. One shot down, one to go.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

unsub073 said:


>


Haveston?


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> So it looks like the Universa orders are in. It's Time for the *SF IV*!!
> We should all ask Jason for an image/teaser for this bad boy. Who's with me??


Has the other color(s) been leaked yet? I'm going to have to hit Jason up to get on the pre order list for Gen IV soon, lol


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Aquaracer1 said:


> Has the other color(s) been leaked yet? I'm going to have to hit Jason up to get on the pre order list for Gen IV soon, lol


Yea email him and let us know please. I've emailed him enough times recently, because he doesn't always respond, so I keep going lol.. probably blocked me ?


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Yea email him and let us know please. I've emailed him enough times recently, because he doesn't always respond, so I keep going lol.. probably blocked me ?


I've asked him twice specifically about that with no reply , he holds his cards close to his vest ?. He always replies to everything else. But if it's anything Gen IV SF speculation related, he's out ?


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Aquaracer1 said:


> I've asked him twice specifically about that with no reply , he holds his cards close to his vest ?. He always replies to everything else. But if it's anything Gen IV SF speculation related, he's out ?


He did put a phone number on his last email (is calling too much ya think ? ) ?


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> He did put a phone number on his last email (is calling too much ya think 😂 ) ?


No, not at all, better you than me, and please do let us know how it goes 😂


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)




----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

Beautiful

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Sunny day so plenty of outdoor shots. Also put on a seatbelt style modded Nato strap as the glossy sheen matches the black hands.























Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

stamonkey said:


> Under the harsh lights of the covid vaccine clinic. One shot down, one to go.


Love the fitted strap look


----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

ryan850 said:


> Love the fitted strap look


It actually does look nice, and was like $11 from aliexpress. Is yours the same? I pay a bit more for a higher quality fitted strap, but not Everest money.


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

I heard there will be a rose and purple colored Seaforth

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

websturr said:


> I heard there will be a rose and purple colored Seaforth
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


I also heard a rumor of purple. Pure speculation. Don't think either of those will be my cup of tea personally


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

He might have changed his mind, but Jason wrote on the website a year ago,
that purple was going to be 1 of the new colors for the Seaforth gen 4.
Hopefully, it will look AMAZING...
like the sunburst grey does with a sapphire bezel insert.


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Aquaracer1 said:


> I also heard a rumor of purple. Pure speculation. Don't think either of those will be my cup of tea personally


I posted this photo in this group back on October 2019. I know that Jason produced 3 prototypes










Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Onedaydyl said:


> I posted this photo in this group back on October 2019. I know that Jason produced 3 prototypes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting, and you don't see that color every day. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## laurens.leurs (May 8, 2018)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Gonna try it today. Thanks all


Does it fit?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

Switched it up to blue suede for the evening


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The abyss blue looks great with the SS bezel.


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

boatswain said:


> The abyss blue looks great with the SS bezel.


I sometimes feel that it's the underdog among my Seaforth collection 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)




----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

singularityseven said:


> View attachment 15801500


I'm generally not a fan of bronze watches, but that one ^ I'd make an exception for.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

NS1 said:


> I'm generally not a fan of bronze watches, but that one ^ I'd make an exception for.


Haha, same. I bought a bronze Oris in 2019 and sold it a week later because I did not like how it looked after it began to patina. But I'm really enjoying this one, and I think this is perfect for folks that don't enjoy the haphazard green patina effect.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

singularityseven said:


> Haha, same. I bought a bronze Oris in 2019 and sold it a week later because I did not like how it looked after it began to patina. But I'm really enjoying this one, and I think this is perfect for folks that don't enjoy the haphazard green patina effect.


I also wouldn't be scared of the patina on this one. I've seen pictures in this thread of a heavily patinaed one (can't remember the poster right now) that looks phenomenal.


----------



## cody.rioux (Apr 8, 2020)

NS1 said:


> I also wouldn't be scared of the patina on this one. I've seen pictures in this thread of a heavily patinaed one (can't remember the poster right now) that looks phenomenal.


mine is pretty heavily patinated and I like the way it looks


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Jason just posted about the Gen IV Seaforth and is trying to estimate demand for the four options he's going to offer - Stainless Steel and Titanium, in rotating bezel and fixed bezel configurations. Go vote here -

__
http://instagr.am/p/CNLXljoHxH3/

Also, pastel blue is coming back


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

singularityseven said:


> Jason just posted about the Gen IV Seaforth and is trying to estimate demand for the four options he's going to offer - Stainless Steel and Titanium, in rotating bezel and fixed bezel configurations. Go vote here -
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CNLXljoHxH3/
> ...


Yay I can get my hopes up for pastel. And yes i one of the dumb idiots who sold his version 2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

Read the instagram post too and voted for Ti rotating bezel. I personally would have preferred a date tho. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

singularityseven said:


> Jason just posted about the Gen IV Seaforth and is trying to estimate demand for the four options he's going to offer - Stainless Steel and Titanium, in rotating bezel and fixed bezel configurations. Go vote here -
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CNLXljoHxH3/
> ...


There is also a thread going in the Public Forum on this too! Link here:

Halios announces the Seaforth IV

My vote is for SS with rotating bezel!

Looking forward to this in a few months!


----------



## Jblaze36wv (Dec 24, 2016)

Now we need some enabling pics of pastel vs Bahamas! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

I just hope that Halios will be able to match supply with the demand for the seaforth IV. Its going to be mental! 

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

Seaforth Saturday - A State of Halios 2018 vs 2021


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

websturr said:


> Seaforth Saturday - A State of Halios 2018 vs 2021
> View attachment 15805535
> View attachment 15805536
> View attachment 15805538
> ...


Nice collection. These are all yours? If so why haven't they been taken off the wrappings?


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Nice collection. These are all yours? If so why haven't they been taken off the wrappings?


taking my time slowly unwrapping them one by one lol


----------



## Turner303 (Nov 10, 2019)

VladimirG said:


> Young GMT moon
> 
> View attachment 14463545





RLextherobot said:


> *Re: Halios Seaforth Teaser*
> 
> I'm really quite happy with my decision to go grey, although I don't think there's a single loser amongst the 16 variations of the second series, each has their charms. I will say that I think the Abyss and the Nimbus are the most difficult to capture in photos, as pictures tend to "flatten" them. They look much more lively in person.
> 
> ...


Hi, any chance you'd be willing to sell the grey fixie?


----------



## Turner303 (Nov 10, 2019)

VladimirG said:


> Young GMT moon
> 
> View attachment 14463545





Tanjecterly said:


> That Roldorf looks great. Like an updated version of the Explorer.
> 
> In the meantime, rocking the GMT. There are times when I don't wear it for long periods of time but when I remember and put it on, I am always surprised how well it wears and how great it looks.





mplsabdullah said:


> Very happy I went with the grey fixed bezel. They look and feel like two completely different (yet great in their own ways) watches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any chance you want to sell the grey seaforth?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Turner303 said:


> Any chance you want to sell the grey seaforth?


Already sold my fixed grey quite a while ago.

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

Got my SF strapped up with Barton for the spring and summer months.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Nice collection. These are all yours? If so why haven't they been taken off the wrappings?


That Halios.. addict great collection though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

Onedaydyl said:


> I posted this photo in this group back on October 2019. I know that Jason produced 3 prototypes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish he would release that purple dial.  been waiting years for it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

websturr said:


> Seaforth Saturday - A State of Halios 2018 vs 2021
> View attachment 15805535
> View attachment 15805536
> View attachment 15805538
> ...


True Halios addict

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

Is the yellow Oyster Perpetual the same color as the Bahama Yellow?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Sunburst blue in full effect.









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## Disciple418 (Apr 7, 2020)

hopefully Jason will put a new batch out soon, ready to support the man


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Disciple418 said:


> hopefully Jason will put a new batch out soon, ready to support the man


You know 2 things are for sure about Halios. 
- it will take longer than desired for any release
- it will be better than expected for any release


----------



## Disciple418 (Apr 7, 2020)

valuewatchguy said:


> You know 2 things are for sure about Halios.
> 
> it will take longer than desired for any release
> it will be better than expected for any release


That's the problem, I don't like waiting. Watches can turn men into children


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

dayandnight said:


> Is the yellow Oyster Perpetual the same color as the Bahama Yellow?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think so. The rolex is yellow whereas the Bahama yellow is more yellowy orange (or orangy yellow).

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

Onedaydyl said:


> I don't think so. The rolex is yellow whereas the Bahama yellow is more yellowy orange (or orangy yellow).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


Thanks Onedaydyl for clarifying on this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Whenever anyone finds out what the other colors of the Seaforth4 will be,
please post them here. I really hope one of them is this sunburst PURPLE...
with a sapphire bezel insert. Thanks


Onedaydyl said:


> I posted this photo in this group back on October 2019. I know that Jason produced 3 prototypes





dayandnight said:


> I wish he would release that purple dial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Sometimes a simple 2 stitch strap is all you need.









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> Whenever anyone finds out what the other colors of the Seaforth4 will be,
> please post them here. I really hope one of them is this sunburst PURPLE...
> with a sapphire bezel insert. Thanks


Yea that purple would be cool. Looks really good with the bronze too!


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Disciple418 said:


> hopefully Jason will put a new batch out soon, ready to support the man


On his IG post, he said aiming for summer. Fingers crossed.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

Onedaydyl said:


> Sunburst blue in full effect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was it hard to find a NATO strap in a similar shade of blue for your Sunburst Blue?

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

websturr said:


> Was it hard to find a NATO strap in a similar shade of blue for your Sunburst Blue?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


I follow a few guys who sell random straps on ebay. This came up a few weeks ago.

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

Onedaydyl said:


> I follow a few guys who sell random straps on ebay. This came up a few weeks ago.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


Got a link or name of the eBay seller?
Thanks!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

The original! And still the best? I had forgotten how great the gen 1 gilt fixie is. Jason is really a design genius


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

warsh said:


> The original! And still the best? I had forgotten how great the gen 1 gilt fixie is. Jason is really a design genius
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great GADA watch for sure.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

warsh said:


> The original! And still the best? I had forgotten how great the gen 1 gilt fixie is. Jason is really a design genius
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very sharp looking!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## praz777 (Aug 31, 2018)

stamonkey said:


> Under the harsh lights of the covid vaccine clinic. One shot down, one to go.


Looks hot... May I ask where is that strap from?


----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

praz777 said:


> Looks hot... May I ask where is that strap from?


Would you believe AliExpress? I think it was something like $10. If you search for "Submariner rubber strap" you should be able to find it.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## praz777 (Aug 31, 2018)

stamonkey said:


> Would you believe AliExpress? I think it was something like $10. If you search for "Submariner rubber strap" you should be able to find it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Anyone see more news yet when the new production of the Halios Seaforth IV in Pastel Blue will be open for ordering? All I saw was the IG post few weeks back but no more information from Halios.


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Got a couple of brown straps recently and thought they looked good on the sunburst blue.
















Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Anyone see more news yet when the new production of the Halios Seaforth IV in Pastel Blue will be open for ordering? All I saw was the IG post few weeks back but no more information from Halios.


I wouldn't expect any updates for at least 2-3 months. Jason is still working through some Fairwind orders, and still has a lot more Universas to go through.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Anyone see more news yet when the new production of the Halios Seaforth IV in Pastel Blue will be open for ordering? All I saw was the IG post few weeks back but no more information from Halios.


I asked him today if the pre-orders will be like in series 3, and he responded that he's still figuring it out...that's all I got for you. But I'm guessing with his survey on IG, he should be making lots of them. If anyone has some info let us know.

Cheers


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> I asked him today if the pre-orders will be like in series 3, and he responded that he's still figuring it out...that's all I got for you. But I'm guessing with his survey on IG, he should be making lots of them. If anyone has some info let us know.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Skywatch for this info! This is sure better than buying one of these Pastel Blue dials on Ebay for $1,500


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Thanks Skywatch for this info! This is sure better than buying one of these Pastel Blue dials on Ebay for $1,500


No worries. Exactly! Save your money, and have your choice of config. Also getting it brand new is nice as well!


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

I was playing dress up with my Seaforths earlier today and they both got new straps!

Barton Silicone Hybrid









WatchBandit Sailcloth


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

singularityseven said:


> I was playing dress up with my Seaforths earlier today and they both got new straps!
> 
> Barton Silicone Hybrid
> View attachment 15841905
> ...


I'm digging the sailcloth shape / contour / material! I was the one who asked you for the mini review on Facebook 😂


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Aaaand am back here again.. was here for series 2 and series 3..
It’s the same watch, but why is it so alluring? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Aaaand am back here again.. was here for series 2 and series 3..
> It's the same watch, but why is it so alluring?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Because Titanium and minor dial redesign! ?


----------



## JLpede (Feb 13, 2021)

Exactly what will be the dial redesign? All I've read is that he won't introduce the date on the series 4?


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

JLpede said:


> Exactly what will be the dial redesign? All I've read is that he won't introduce the date on the series 4?


Your guess is as good as ours at this point. More should be revealed in a few months.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

A few months is so long!! 

What would be cool is if Jason just shared with us all the info or a render, like Raven is doing with the Airfield. 
I never understood the secrecy with watch brands. Either way the Ti will be sweet!


----------



## JLpede (Feb 13, 2021)

Does anyone else think the Bahamas Yellow dial would look stunning with a black dlc fixed bezel case? Less versatile with straps but would look too good on black to consider anything else imo.

Also, is it true that titanium case is easier to buff out scratches than a stainless steel? Because I do prefer the look, I am just hesitant on getting scratches to show which really bothers my OCD.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

JLpede said:


> Also, is it true that titanium case is easier to buff out scratches than a stainless steel? Because I do prefer the look, I am just hesitant on getting scratches to show which really bothers my OCD.


It would depend on the finish he gives the Ti
matching it might be difficult


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> A few months is so long!!
> 
> What would be cool is if Jason just shared with us all the info or a render, like Raven is doing with the Airfield.
> I never understood the secrecy with watch brands. Either way the Ti will be sweet!


I don't think it's secrecy I think it's just his work flow. Plenty to get frustrated with for the process here and time spent waiting and not knowing, some things Jason can do to improve this area IMO. But this guy does all this work to deliver a better product at a fair price. I don't feel anybody does more for the customer in terms of wanting to sell a great product than Jason at Halios, in my mind nobody it's not even close.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

I think the less we know about it the better. One mention of Seaforth Gen IV and people are demanding info, release dates, payment plans, colors, designs, measurements, shipping costs, etc (exaggerated). So I can understand why he'd keep his cards close to chest until it is time. If he didn't have to actually collect info on potential interest, I doubt he would've let it slip for another 2-3 months. The best we can do is be patient.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

It might be here or the other Halios Thread that I made the comment that there are two things we have found to be true of Halios watches

1. They will take longer to materialize than desired, requiring more patience than usual
2. They will be better than anticipated due to the attention to detail and design chops that Jason gives his product


So the Gen IV seaforth will be ready when its ready. I'm kind of okay with that.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

valuewatchguy said:


> It might be here or the other Halios Thread that I made the comment that there are two things we have found to be true of Halios watches
> 
> 1. They will take longer to materialize than desired, requiring more patience than usual
> 2. They will be better than anticipated due to the attention to detail and design chops that Jason gives his product
> ...


Yes, but it would be nice if we all knew what they would look like
(colorways, etc), AND if we could then sign up to definitely receive a new one.
Then, he can take all the time he needs/wants to make it and ship it.
But without these 2 things in place, it is QUITE frustrating.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> Yes, but it would be nice if we all knew what they would look like
> (colorways, etc), AND if we could then sign up to definitely receive a new one.
> Then, he can take all the time he needs/wants to make it and ship it.
> But without these 2 things in place, it is QUITE frustrating.


+1

Also, take a small deposit like I heard in Series III, so you don't have to scramble during checkout!


----------



## jimsauer (May 22, 2015)

watchman600 said:


> Yes, but it would be nice if we all knew what they would look like
> (colorways, etc), AND if we could then sign up to definitely receive a new one.
> Then, he can take all the time he needs/wants to make it and ship it.
> But without these 2 things in place, it is QUITE frustrating.


Yes, that sounds nice... but consider what happened with the Halios Universa: 

announced early in 2019; 
shown at a Worn and Wound event in summer of 2019; 
more updates and announcements;
colors announced, colors withdrawn, colors re-instated; 
long periods of silence; 
started accepting orders and shipping in April of 2021; 
three weeks later and some who have been interest for a long time still haven't been able to place an order. 
Believe it or not, that was quite frustrating for some people too. He has switched things up a few times trying to find the right announce/pre-announce/launch/sales model and it's still a work in progress. COVID didn't help the Universa and Fairwind situation.

Jason's just going to do his thing. We're just going to have to live with that. Luckily his thing is making some amazing watches and selling them at quite fair prices.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jimsauer said:


> Yes, that sounds nice... but consider what happened with the Halios Universa:
> 
> announced early in 2019;
> shown at a Worn and Wound event in summer of 2019;
> ...


I've mentioned this before that the Fairwind had a LONG pre-order time nearly 4 months. Free for anyone who wanted to order and put down their money on his website to do so (with 100% refundable at any time I might add)....that didn't help the complaints or feelings of frustration for those that caught wind of the watch late or just changed their mind about the watch.

My personal opinion is that I'm glad he doesnt do pre-orders (for the most part).


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

valuewatchguy said:


> I've mentioned this before that the Fairwind had a LONG pre-order time nearly 4 months. Free for anyone who wanted to order and put down their money on his website to do so (with 100% refundable at any time I might add)....that didn't help the complaints or feelings of frustration for those that caught wind of the watch late or just changed their mind about the watch.
> 
> My personal opinion is that I'm glad he doesnt do pre-orders (for the most part).


So let's say no pre-orders. The day of the order (after waiting for months, maybe years), you place your Bahama yellow SF in the cart. Go to check out with Pay-pay One touch (let me know if there's a faster way). As the progress circle is loading you get an error...ITEM/S SOLD OUT... then what????

A pre order might be frustrating but at least eventually, you get your watch.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> So let's say no pre-orders. The day of the order (after waiting for months, maybe years), you place your Bahama yellow SF in the cart. Go to check out with Pay-pay One touch (let me know if there's a faster way). As the progress circle is loading you get an error...ITEM/S SOLD OUT... then what????
> 
> A pre order might be frustrating but at least eventually, you get your watch.


This is where I'm at now. I had a Universa in my cart, but it sold out before I could checkout. I'm fine waiting extra months to get one - as long as Jason is going to make enough to satisfy initial demand. My concern is that he may deem this local hand assembly a huge PITA and, as a result, make a really small number so that he can move on to other projects, like the Seaforth IV. I would LOVE a preorder and some peace of mind that one is coming my way, even if I have to wait six or more months.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

watchman600 said:


> Yes, but it would be nice if we all knew what they would look like
> (colorways, etc), AND if we could then sign up to definitely receive a new one.
> Then, he can take all the time he needs/wants to make it and ship it.
> But without these 2 things in place, it is QUITE frustrating.


you will have plenty of time when he annouces it, he basically gets prototypes done, then shares those images and talks about tweeks and dial colors and options, and then opens up the books for emails and he produces a lot these days. the wait and lack of info is part of the deal, but it's not like he's holding our money for a decade or anything.


----------



## JLpede (Feb 13, 2021)

After dealing with keyboard group buys, a 6 month wait isn't even a big deal to me for something guaranteed to be good.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> As the progress circle is loading you get an error...ITEM/S SOLD OUT... then what????
> 
> A pre order might be frustrating but at least eventually, you get your watch.


I had that happen 3x for the Seaforth. I get it. But that's where I differ I guess. I just don't get that frustrated by that experience and it's fairly easy for me to move on. In fact I've had to do that for a different high value watch that I've been waiting months for. I had that one planned for a long time. Wasn't meant to be I guess.

It's just a watch to me. A really nice one but just a watch. There will be more watches, even more from Halios.

Plus buying one on the preowned market has been relatively easy for me. Sure a few limited colors might be tough but they were going to be tough no matter what.

Even a pastel blue Uni sold for $850 a few days ago. Hardly a pirates ransom for such a unique color.

but it all boils down to "it's just a watch" for me.

Sorry, I know this is the minority opinion here and that most people it's more than "just a watch" .... well until they sell for the next must have item.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

JLpede said:


> After dealing with keyboard group buys, a 6 month wait isn't even a big deal to me for something guaranteed to be good.


Universa was officially announced in april 2019.

2 years


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

NS1 said:


> This is where I'm at now. I had a Universa in my cart, but it sold out before I could checkout. I'm fine waiting extra months to get one - as long as Jason is going to make enough to satisfy initial demand. My concern is that he may deem this local hand assembly a huge PITA and, as a result, make a really small number so that he can move on to other projects, like the Seaforth IV. I would LOVE a preorder and some peace of mind that one is coming my way, even if I have to wait six or more months.


That's not how it works. He's probably ordered X (+ some % extra for spare parts and warranty) cases, dials, handsets, bracelets. Etc.....

he will sell X watches no matter how he has to assemble them.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

There's always going to be something to complain about with the way a brand handles their business. Halios isn't perfect, and therefore there is much to complain about. But try getting hold of a Hodinkee LE (Blancpain, Tag Heuer, etc.), a MING, a Kurono Tokyo, HELM or a Unimatic LE. Then you'll appreciate the Halios process a bit more and maybe have a bit more patience and faith. I'm with @valuewatchguy - no pre-orders please. Just make enough, and I'll patiently wait for my turn. That said - I'd love a Fairwind right about now


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

valuewatchguy said:


> That's not how it works. He's probably ordered X (+ some % extra for spare parts and warranty) cases, dials, handsets, bracelets. Etc.....
> 
> he will sell X watches no matter how he has to assemble them.


Yes, these things don't have short enough lead times to make decisions like that. Typically, movements need to be ordered 6-8 months in advance. Cases and bracelets are often 3-4 months too.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

singularityseven said:


> But try getting hold of a Hodinkee LE (Blancpain, Tag Heuer, etc.), a MING, a Kurono Tokyo, HELM or a Unimatic LE.


Whats a hodinkee LE? are they a microbrand?


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Whats a hodinkee LE? are they a microbrand?


Pretty much. Just a bunch of nobodys out of a small office in NYC.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Whats a hodinkee LE? are they a microbrand?











Hodinkee


Wristwatch News, Reviews, & Original Stories




www.hodinkee.com


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> Hodinkee
> 
> 
> Wristwatch News, Reviews, & Original Stories
> ...


Sorry, it was a meta-joke about how Hodinkee started releasing limited edition watches and are now comparable with actual titans of the micro-watch world such as Ming or Kurono. I am fully aware Hodinkee is like Worn and Wound for non-affordables (sorry, second meta-joke)


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Sorry, it was a meta-joke about how Hodinkee started releasing limited edition watches and are now comparable with actual titans of the micro-watch world such as Ming or Kurono. I am fully aware Hodinkee is like Worn and Wound for non-affordables (sorry, second meta-joke)


I figured as much considering the watches you have had but just in case, i posted it.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> I figured as much considering the watches you have had but just in case, i posted it.


Thanks my man.. In general against massive commercialization of our wonderful hobby ala Hodinkee or Teddy Baldasarre, but I digress.. I sold my pastel and want it back.. Oh Jason


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Thanks my man.. In general against massive commercialization of our wonderful hobby ala Hodinkee or Teddy Baldasarre, but I digress.. I sold my pastel and want it back.. Oh Jason


you still have the Pastel Uni right?


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> you still have the Pastel Uni right?


Yes sir, but I let go of my pastel Seaforth like an idiot.. and I am certain the pastel was different than the uni


----------



## JLpede (Feb 13, 2021)

valuewatchguy said:


> Universa was officially announced in april 2019.
> 
> 2 years


It was announced 2 years before but you guys didn't wait 2 years after payment right?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

JLpede said:


> It was announced 2 years before but you guys didn't wait 2 years after payment right?


orders were not taken till March 2021 for Universa


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

heyBJK said:


>


So good. Love the SBG.



Great pics!


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

boatswain said:


> So good. Love the SBG.
> 
> 
> 
> Great pics!


Thank you, B! It's not an easy one to photograph.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

A few pics today. I'm pretty sure this is my first time trying the Seaforth Bronze on a leather NATO. The hardware doesn't match perfectly but it's close enough for me.





































Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## jsebbens (Jun 6, 2019)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> So let's say no pre-orders. The day of the order (after waiting for months, maybe years), you place your Bahama yellow SF in the cart. Go to check out with Pay-pay One touch (let me know if there's a faster way). As the progress circle is loading you get an error...ITEM/S SOLD OUT... then what????
> 
> A pre order might be frustrating but at least eventually, you get your watch.


Exactly. I don't know how people are against pre-orders. Like why wouldn't you want someone to get the watch that they want?

Then you're left paying at least 50% over retail on secondary market or settling for your second choice.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jsebbens said:


> Exactly. I don't know how people are against pre-orders. Like why wouldn't you want someone to get the watch that they want?
> 
> Then you're left paying at least 50% over retail on secondary market or settling for your second choice.


I still prefer the old skool idea of
I Pay you money....you give me product/service (in a timely manner). That's pretty much how most of my other transactions in life play out.

and as a side note.... don't pay the secondary market premium. just pass, there will be more watches even from Halios itself.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

jsebbens said:


> Exactly. I don't know how people are against pre-orders. Like why wouldn't you want someone to get the watch that they want?
> 
> Then you're left paying at least 50% over retail on secondary market or settling for your second choice.


It's simple. The want to make a profit. I don't believe that people buy multiple Universas in diff colours to keep them both. There's a Universa for sale for 1K online. 😂

What's the difference of watching and following the Seaforth's progress unfold with a deposit down or not. If you don't like the final product, you can get your money back. If you do, then pay the rest (in a non-stressful timely manner) and done THE END! Everyone gets their piece.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

I see pre-orders as an unnecessary hold on money I could do other things with. So I'll take my chances wrestling for one when it becomes available, or in the case of the Seaforth Gen IV.. two. Because I plan on buying the titanium SF with the bezel and one without.. in pastel blue and yellow. And no, contrary to what you (@SKYWATCH007) believe, it isn't to make a profit. I just like having my options in front of me before I make any decisions.

If Halios was offering a genuine 10-20% off on pre-orders, then I might consider it. But if not, I'm entirely content playing the patience game.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

singularityseven said:


> I see pre-orders as an unnecessary hold on money I could do other things with. So I'll take my chances wrestling for one when it becomes available, or in the case of the Seaforth Gen IV.. two. Because I plan on buying the titanium SF with the bezel and one without.. in pastel blue and yellow. And no, contrary to what you (@SKYWATCH007) believe, it isn't to make a profit. I just like having my options in front of me before I make any decisions.
> 
> If Halios was offering a genuine 10-20% off on pre-orders, then I might consider it. But if not, I'm entirely content playing the patience game.


One of the best decisions I made was to get both the grey and blue sapphire bezel Fairwinds. Couldn't make up my mind and now love them both. I keep one on the bracelet and the other on straps. The only watch that I have two of.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

singularityseven said:


> I see pre-orders as an unnecessary hold on money I could do other things with. So I'll take my chances wrestling for one when it becomes available, or in the case of the Seaforth Gen IV.. two. Because I plan on buying the titanium SF with the bezel and one without.. in pastel blue and yellow. And no, contrary to what you (@SKYWATCH007) believe, it isn't to make a profit. I just like having my options in front of me before I make any decisions.
> 
> If Halios was offering a genuine 10-20% off on pre-orders, then I might consider it. But if not, I'm entirely content playing the patience game.


You would have your options laid out. Gen 3 was a $200 deposit with all the configs in front of you. Don't think it's that much to pay for not wrestling. But you're a watch reviewer correct? I doubt you're doing much wrestling to get pieces. It's free marketing for a brand after all.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> You would have your options laid out. Gen 3 was a $200 deposit with all the configs in front of you. Don't think it's that much to pay for not wrestling. But you're a watch reviewer correct? I doubt you're doing much wrestling to get pieces. It's free marketing for a brand after all.


If only I had that kind of clout! I had to wait in line like everybody else, and had to send Jason 2 e-mails a week since November to get a crack at the Universa. And I'm still waiting to get a Fairwind. So no, I am doing the same kind of wrestling. But I have no problems waiting for a quality product, and apparently I take this a lot less seriously than a lot of folks in this thread. I'm happy to play with other toys while I wait.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

If you follow this thread, be invested in the brand and it’s updates, I don’t believe it’s difficult to grab a new watch. I mean that’s what I have been doing since Seaforth series 2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsebbens (Jun 6, 2019)

valuewatchguy said:


> I still prefer the old skool idea of
> I Pay you money....you give me product/service (in a timely manner). That's pretty much how most of my other transactions in life play out.
> 
> and as a side note.... don't pay the secondary market premium. just pass, there will be more watches even from Halios itself.


That's definitely fair - I can understand you not wanting a company having your money for months without you having the product.

I guess my biggest problem here is the lack of communication. If he just came out and said "we will be doing 100 pastel blue Universas", I would be perfectly fine with that. And then either do it via raffle or luck of the add to cart button or whatever. And if I don't get one I can move on.

But what he's doing is "we will release an undisclosed number of pastel variants and then an unknown time later there is a chance we might possibly release another unknown amount." So I'm saving my money for this piece because there is a tiny chance I could get one(although probably not) and missing out on other watches that I also like. And don't worry haha - I'm staying strong and not doing the secondary market


----------



## jsebbens (Jun 6, 2019)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> It's simple. The want to make a profit. I don't believe that people buy multiple Universas in diff colours to keep them both. There's a Universa for sale for 1K online. 😂
> 
> What's the difference of watching and following the Seaforth's progress unfold with a deposit down or not. If you don't like the final product, you can get your money back. If you do, then pay the rest (in a non-stressful timely manner) and done THE END! Everyone gets their piece.


Ohhh - so you think they must be resellers if they are against? Want less supply going around?

And I guess maybe they don't want a company having their money without getting something in return? I don't think it's that big of a deal though. Especially with a brand that has the respect that Halios does.

And $1K is a steal haha. The last 3 on eBay went for $1.3K, $1.4K, and $1.6K.


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

jsebbens said:


> Ohhh - so you think they must be resellers if they are against? Want less supply going around?
> 
> And I guess maybe they don't want a company having their money without getting something in return? I don't think it's that big of a deal though. Especially with a brand that has the respect that Halios does.
> 
> And $1K is a steal haha. The last 3 on eBay went for $1.3K, $1.4K, and $1.6K.


The second hand seaforth market has gone a bit crazy these last few years. 2 years ago I paid £650 for this beauty. I wonder what it would sell for today (its not for sale!)









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Onedaydyl said:


> The second hand seaforth market has gone a bit crazy these last few years. 2 years ago I paid £650 for this beauty. I wonder what it would sell for today (its not for sale!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Price is based on what the buyer will pay.. yellow is not hot right now. If Jason does a yellow something, this will get hot again. We are all like the dog from
The movie UP

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

@jsebbens

So you don't want to give $200 deposit on a SF a few months early, but you're cool with paying double 1.3K after it's released calling it a steal. Pretty bad business sense imo.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Onedaydyl said:


> The second hand seaforth market has gone a bit crazy these last few years. 2 years ago I paid £650 for this beauty. I wonder what it would sell for today (its not for sale!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the yellow is hot right now lol...Can't seem to find any bahamas on the market.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Onedaydyl said:


> The second hand seaforth market has gone a bit crazy these last few years. 2 years ago I paid £650 for this beauty. I wonder what it would sell for today (its not for sale!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll buy that yellow SF 4


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

valuewatchguy said:


> I'll buy that yellow SF 4


That's what I want fixed Ti Yellow


----------



## Dingo2017 (May 8, 2021)

Why doesn’t he just do some crowd funding. I’m eager, to pay, and get watches faster than batches every 6 months


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Dingo2017 said:


> Why doesn't he just do some crowd funding. I'm eager, to pay, and get watches faster than batches every 6 months


I don't think it's a financial bottleneck. It's a time constraint. Jason do almost all of the work as a one man band so watches are produced as quickly as he can make it happen.


----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)

...because the quality would drop without Jason's hand in everything. There are plenty of micros out there that you can look to if you want a watch and want it now. You roll the dice as to whether the product is truly great or even any good however. Trust the process, friends. It took from the last run of the Tropik right up until the third Seaforth run to get a Halios on my wrist and I assure you it is worth it in the end.


----------



## Dingo2017 (May 8, 2021)

Ellipsis... said:


> ...because the quality would drop without Jason's hand in everything. There are plenty of micros out there that you can look to if you want a watch and want it now. You roll the dice as to whether the product is truly great or even any good however. Trust the process, friends. It took from the last run of the Tropik right up until the third Seaforth run to get a Halios on my wrist and I assure you it is worth it in the end.


Yes I know, I love these watches so much, ordered 3 so far, need a gmt and yellow bahama to finish my collection for now


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Dingo2017 said:


> Yes I know, I love these watches so much, ordered 3 so far, need a gmt and yellow bahama to finish my collection for now


LOL who are you, just busting in trying to kamikaze buy all these watches...the gmt only had 100 pieces total


----------



## Dingo2017 (May 8, 2021)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> LOL who are you, just busting in trying to kamikaze buy all these watches...the gmt only had 100 pieces total


It's killing my budget for sure. 
That gmt is going to bankrupt me.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Dingo2017 said:


> It's killing my budget for sure.
> That gmt is going to bankrupt me.


Yea man, I just checked, I didn't even see any for sale. I had one in my cart 2 years ago and lost it during checkout. My buddy also lost his the same way. We wanted those GMTs bad!!

Anyways, the new SF is coming in a few months (Jason says summer), so you can grab a Bahama then.


----------



## Dingo2017 (May 8, 2021)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Yea man, I just checked, I didn't even see any for sale. I had one in my cart 2 years ago and lost it during checkout. My buddy also lost his the same way. We wanted those GMTs bad!!
> 
> Anyways, the new SF is coming in a few months (Jason says summer), so you can grab a Bahama then.


i will for sure, yellow with steel bezel 

i wish he would re-issue some GMT's also.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Dingo2017 said:


> i will for sure, yellow with steel bezel
> 
> i wish he would re-issue some GMT's also.


hey since we are all wishing I'd like a Column wheel chronograph, a field watch, and that HAQ he has mentioned on IG would be great. Actually if he would reissue the DLC Delfin and Bluering I'd be appreciative.


----------



## Dingo2017 (May 8, 2021)

i'm curious does he do the assembly himself in Canada? or does he hire some people in canada to do it also?


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

He mentioned in a post a while back that he already has the HAQ movements sitting ready!


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Dingo2017 said:


> i'm curious does he do the assembly himself in Canada? or does he hire some people in canada to do it also?


He brought his assembly to Vancouver, getting help from Roldorf I think.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Dingo2017 said:


> i'm curious does he do the assembly himself in Canada? or does he hire some people in canada to do it also?


*normally assembly is done by his contractor of choice overseas (China or somewhere in Europe most probably) but the Fairwind and Universa were affected by Covid and his normal contractor was still in lockdown areas, so he brought assembly to Canada. In Vancouver there is a jewelry store (and watch maker) called Roldorf Jewelers that has undertaken assembly of all the Fairwind and Universa. *

Fairwind and Universa are essentially hand assembled watches by Canadian professionals

*





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com




*








Roldorf&Co Vancouver on Instagram: "Once the dial has been fitted, the hands can be inspected and integrated"


Roldorf&Co Vancouver shared a post on Instagram: "Once the dial has been fitted, the hands can be inspected and integrated". Follow their account to see 710 posts.




www.instagram.com













Roldorf&Co Vancouver on Instagram: "When movements are received they are fitted with a full length stem and a temporary crown. The stem will have to be shortened to fit the case. For speed of production we make a jig that allows us to cut the stems quickly to the right length needed for the case. The length of the stem has to take into account enough thread for the crown fitting. If the stem is too short the crown will engage with the case before the winding mechanism can engage to wind the watch. If it’s too long the crown gaskets will not engage properly with the case tube which will cause water resistance issues. This is especially critical for watches without screw down crowns."


Roldorf&Co Vancouver shared a post on Instagram: "When movements are received they are fitted with a full length stem and a temporary crown. The stem will have to be shortened to fit the case. For speed of production we make a jig that allows us to cut the stems quickly to the right length...




www.instagram.com













Roldorf&Co Vancouver on Instagram: "With the movement now prepared with the dial & hands and stems ready to go, the next step is to integrate the movement to the case. A task that at first glance may seem trivial is actually quite tricky. The result being a securely housed movement without particulates under the crystal."


Roldorf&Co Vancouver shared a post on Instagram: "With the movement now prepared with the dial & hands and stems ready to go, the next step is to integrate the movement to the case. A task that at first glance may seem trivial is actually quite tricky. The result being a securely housed...




www.instagram.com










Roldorf&Co Vancouver on Instagram: "With the assembled movements now inside the case, and gaskets fitted, the cases can be sealed and tested for water resistance. To ensure that there is no accidental damage while tightening the cases, we use a silicone rubber suction cup tool to rotate the case backs. The water resistance test is a two part test where the case is subjected to a reduced external pressure ( emulating taking the watch to altitude) and an increased pressure test that emulates submersion."







www.instagram.com


----------



## Dingo2017 (May 8, 2021)

That is cool, at least he got some help and is still doing it


----------



## jsebbens (Jun 6, 2019)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> @jsebbens
> 
> So you don't want to give $200 deposit on a SF a few months early, but you're cool with paying double 1.3K after it's released calling it a steal. Pretty bad business sense imo.


You're clearly lost bud.

I am in favor of pre-orders. And I said $1K was a steal because the other ones were going for $1300-$1600.


----------



## Dingo2017 (May 8, 2021)

Seaforth abbys blue came today 😎


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Dingo2017 said:


> Seaforth abbys blue came today
> View attachment 15882479


Have the same one and love it. Pretty much lives on rubber.


----------



## Dingo2017 (May 8, 2021)

ryan850 said:


> Have the same one and love it. Pretty much lives on rubber.


Nice. I love these watches


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

I guess you have to know the owner of Halios well. I have sent him 3-4 messages on his website asking about his upcoming watch models over the past month and no response back. He must be overwhelmed or short staffed to reply to new potential customers.


----------



## Dingo2017 (May 8, 2021)

What I read is that he has no gmt or date seaforth coming in the next 12 months, and who know if ever

only the plain ones no date with maybe titanium and different dial colours


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

WatchDialOrange said:


> I guess you have to know the owner of Halios well. I have sent him 3-4 messages on his website asking about his upcoming watch models over the past month and no response back. He must be overwhelmed or short staffed to reply to new potential customers.


he is a one man operation. Best thing to do is keep up to date on this thread, follow him on IG, and check his "Journal" tab on his web site.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> he is a one man operation. Best thing to do is keep up to date on this thread, follow him on IG, and check his "Journal" tab on his web site.


I see on IG he is using a distributor called "Huckberry " to sell his next run of watches so maybe that will help him out.


----------



## Dingo2017 (May 8, 2021)

WatchDialOrange said:


> I see on IG he is using a distributor called "Huckberry " to sell his next run of watches so maybe that will help him out.


I went to see the the huckberry shop, I don't know , makes it look like Halios will be sold with shoes, shades and pocket knife along with anything else huck is pitching that month...


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Agree, strange move. I'm not a marketing expert though. Logistically, it will be easier for him. Downside is for Canadians having to pay the duties/taxes for a watch coming from Canada.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Here are some photos of my Seaforth and my Spb147.
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jjmc87 (Apr 12, 2020)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Agree, strange move. I'm not a marketing expert though. Logistically, it will be easier for him. Downside is for Canadians having to pay the duties/taxes for a watch coming from Canada.


If the watch is assembled/produced in Canada you shouldn't have to pay any duties (as per NAFTA), you would have to pay sales tax however.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jjmc87 said:


> If the watch is assembled/produced in Canada you shouldn't have to pay any duties (as per NAFTA), you would have to pay sales tax however.


Made in various locations around the world, assembled and QC in Canada, as far as I know


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

JLS36 said:


> Here are some photos of my Seaforth and my Spb147.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pair! I have the 143 and the abyss blue sapphire.

I'll have to take a combo shot too.

Pretty sure you also have a monta ok, which I have also.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

ryan850 said:


> Great pair! I have the 143 and the abyss blue sapphire.
> 
> I'll have to take a combo shot too.
> 
> Pretty sure you also have a monta ok, which I have also.


Would love to see them the 143 is what lead me to this model. And yes I've got an oceanking as well.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

JLS36 said:


> Would love to see them the 143 is what lead me to this model. And yes I've got an oceanking as well.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Your pictures of Both your 147 and white sf have had me contemplating switching mine up to similar colors.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I think the Nimbus with sapphire is a very underrated seaforth.


----------



## Dingo2017 (May 8, 2021)

Man I’m starting to think I will never find a gmt for sale 😢😢😢😢


----------



## Dingo2017 (May 8, 2021)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Agree, strange move. I'm not a marketing expert though. Logistically, it will be easier for him. Downside is for Canadians having to pay the duties/taxes for a watch coming from Canada.


Yeah, I don't know, he could have maybe picked a more specific place to sell, more gears for watches, not some fashion place,


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Dingo2017 said:


> Yeah, I don't know, he could have maybe picked a more specific place to sell, more gears for watches, not some fashion place,


They actually sell quite a few microbrands over the years. Its a good vendor that sells quality product. Far better than say a discounter like Touch of Modern.

They even had a Huickberry edition Zodiac recently


----------



## Dingo2017 (May 8, 2021)

valuewatchguy said:


> They actually sell quite a few microbrands over the years. Its a good vendor that sells quality product. Far better than say a discounter like Touch of Modern.
> 
> They even had a Huickberry edition Zodiac recently


I see, I just imagined Halios being sold at least by a jewelry place


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Inspired by @JLS36, although his pictures are exponentially better.

Halios along with 2 others in the collection. All very comparable in my book and wear extremely well on wrist.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

ryan850 said:


> Inspired by @JLS36, although his pictures are exponentially better.
> 
> Halios along with 2 others in the collection. All very comparable in my book and wear extremely well on wrist.


I have two of those three. Just need a Seaforth now.


----------



## just3pieces (Jan 26, 2019)

Hi guys!

I just reviewed my seaforth b over on youtube if you are interested 















Started my channel a few weeks ago and I will upload some more watchreviews of my collection in the future.

Greets,
Julian aka "time4passions" at youtube


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

NS1 said:


> I have two of those three. Just need a Seaforth now.


Very nice. What are your thoughts on the monta vs spb?

I think the quality of the finish is very similar and I feel I'm wearing high quality piece with both. The seaforth fits right in with the other two and def has that "it" factor.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

ryan850 said:


> Very nice. What are your thoughts on the monta vs spb?
> 
> I think the quality of the finish is very similar and I feel I'm wearing high quality piece with both. The seaforth fits right in with the other two and def has that "it" factor.


As I see it, the Monta oozes quality and has the looks of a high quality watch that has thought out everything in great detail. That's one watch that I see people sometimes stare at when talking. My SPB143 is just cool. I've always loved the 62MAS and think Seiko just nailed it with this model. Love the square lugs, the stick hands and the indexes. The raised crystal. Just a great watch.

I'd put my two Fairwinds on the same level as the Monta quality-wise with the Seiko a step below (but still a favorite watch of mine). Throw in a Tourby Lawless 40mm and the Seiko MM200 reduced (42 mm) and you've just described my rotation. All great watches.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

ryan850 said:


> Inspired by @JLS36, although his pictures are exponentially better.
> 
> Halios along with 2 others in the collection. All very comparable in my book and wear extremely well on wrist.


Nice layout. How do you like the Monta rubber?

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

JLS36 said:


> Nice layout. How do you like the Monta rubber?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


This is actually an aliX strap. I have the monta rubber but never wear it because it is too bulky.

This one fits awesome and I'm having a hard time taking it off because it works with everything, and im a bracelet guy normally.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

NS1 said:


> As I see it, the Monta oozes quality and has the looks of a high quality watch that has thought out everything in great detail. That's one watch that I see people sometimes stare at when talking. My SPB143 is just cool. I've always loved the 62MAS and think Seiko just nailed it with this model. Love the square lugs, the stick hands and the indexes. The raised crystal. Just a great watch.
> 
> I'd put my two Fairwinds on the same level as the Monta quality-wise with the Seiko a step below (but still a favorite watch of mine). Throw in a Tourby Lawless 40mm and the Seiko MM200 reduced (42 mm) and you've just described my rotation. All great watches.


Wonderful collection. Man after my own heart as a diver lover myself.

My spb has good qc, and if I didn't have to worry about that, I'd put the quality pretty close. The monta and seaforth beat it out in a couple of areas, mainly the movement, ceramic bezel, bezel action so I agree the seiko is a hair below.

They all fit very well together.

The others watches in my rotation are also all divers. Omega 2254, cward c60 mk3, oris 65 bronze bezel.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Short quick update on the S4 front.


----------



## Dingo2017 (May 8, 2021)

dsquared24 said:


> Short quick update on the S4 front.
> View attachment 15901325


Does he mean yellow dial is a go?


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

Dingo2017 said:


> Does he mean yellow dial is a go?


Yes, this should mean that Pastel Blue and Bahama Yellow will return.


----------



## Dingo2017 (May 8, 2021)

my abyss blue GMT came 😍


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Dingo2017 said:


> View attachment 15906775
> 
> my abyss blue GMT came


Congratulations. How did you come by this?

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## Dingo2017 (May 8, 2021)

Onedaydyl said:


> Congratulations. How did you come by this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


Thanks,
I asked around all over, million messages to strangers until one said he will sell it


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Dingo2017 said:


> View attachment 15906775
> 
> my abyss blue GMT came 😍


Nice...enjoy it  
You wanted it, you hunted it, you paid for it, and you got it!
That's the great thing about material things...
as long as you are willing to pay the price,
you can usually get whatever you want.
---
Every Rolex is available, IF you are willing to pay the price....
and willing to put in the effort to find it.
---
I may want to move nearby, but across the street for the even better view,
better air-flow, and HOPEFULLY better neighbors.
My wife said: yeah, but I don't think any of them are for sale.
I told her that she is wrong. Everything material is for sale, for the right price.
I just don't think that I am willing to pay that inflated price.


----------



## Dingo2017 (May 8, 2021)

watchman600 said:


> Nice...enjoy it
> You wanted it, you hunted it, you paid for it, and you got it!
> That's the great thing about material things...
> as long as you are willing to pay the price,
> ...


I paid around 1750 with shipping, and I'm happy about the watch

now if I can find a white dial steel bezel gmt I'd buy it ?


----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)

That Seaforth GMT is the best! I wish I bought one when I had the chance....


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm becoming something I didn't think I could, a halios fan boy. I'm considering buying the next Gen Seaforth when it becomes available. Never thought I would own two of the same watches. I still love my Gen2 and if he has a bracelet with the new one wow.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Dingo2017 said:


> View attachment 15906775
> 
> my abyss blue GMT came




I love the GMT/dive bezel combo.

Congrats on sourcing one 

Always cool to see more of these rare beasts floating around the thread.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Not done a lump shot for a while. Love the sapphire bezel.









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Onedaydyl said:


> Not done a lump shot for a while. Love the sapphire bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The seaforth sapphire bezel lume is the best I've seen 

Nice and bright and matches the dial well.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I've been thinking a lot about the next Seaforth. I'm assuming it will have a bracelet. With a few new design tweeks and the level of finish that is present on the universa. This could culminate into the best microbrand watch ever made. I'm super excited. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

JLS36 said:


> I've been thinking a lot about the next Seaforth. I'm assuming it will have a bracelet. With a few new design tweeks and the level of finish that is present on the universa. This could culminate into the best microbrand watch ever made. I'm super excited.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


He said no bracelet for this one on IG


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> He said no bracelet for this one on IG


Soul crushing.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Perfect summer combo - Bahama yellow on blue cordura strap.









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Feeling summer vibes too. 🌞😀


----------



## evenezia (May 6, 2021)

Bronze brothers...not sure which one i like more but I am on the look out for a Grey dial to complete the set


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

evenezia said:


> Bronze brothers...not sure which one i like more but I am on the look out for a Grey dial to complete the set
> View attachment 15918489


Nice collection! I had to settle on Baltic bronze over a week ago.


----------



## Dingo2017 (May 8, 2021)

ck2k01 said:


> I love the GMT/dive bezel combo.
> 
> Congrats on sourcing one
> 
> ...


man i love the gmt with the Steel bezel, i want one in white dial and steel bezel so much


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

I like swapping straps but I always go back to erika's black ops as my no. 1 choice. #dreamteam.









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## Dingo2017 (May 8, 2021)

I like the yellow steel bezel watches


----------



## Xander3Zero (Apr 2, 2020)

Fellow Seaforth Owners:

Just picked up a Bronze with green dial and loving it. Came with OEM rubber and distressed leather straps, both very nice - BUT I am thinking of pairing with a distressed/faded dark or olive green suede strap.

I love the comfort of the OEM rubber strap but I want something just as comfortable with a bit more character, hence leaning towards suede. Under most lighting the dial is very dark or even black so I am thinking a olive green suede with that worn look will be a nice match.

Any recommendations for a quality suede strap? I prefer a taper, but the ones I've seen with a taper go from 20mm to 16mm at the buckle... And am having trouble finding 16mm bronze buckles. I would re-use one of the existing OEM buckles but they appear to be 18mm.

Any suggestions for a high quality 20-18mm tapering olive/green suede strap? Or for 16mm bronze buckles?

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)

Xander3Zero said:


> Under most lighting the dial is very dark or even black so I am thinking a olive green suede with that worn look will be a nice match.
> 
> Any recommendations for a quality suede strap? I prefer a taper, but the ones I've seen with a taper go from 20mm to 16mm at the buckle... And am having trouble finding 16mm bronze buckles. I would re-use one of the existing OEM buckles but they appear to be 18mm.


If you want very high quality I can attest that the Molequin nubuck is excellent. I have an earlier buffalo version of this approximate colour Molequin Nubuck Strap in Sapin and it's one of my favourite straps. It is thin and supple and I think perfectly matches to where the Seaforth lug holes line up. Very, very comfortable (although it damn well better be for the cost).

















At a lower price point and probably a better overall value I also really like the B&R suede straps. I don't have a khaki/olive/green Olive Classic Suede Watch Band | B & R Bands version but I do have a brown and if I wasn't spoiled by the Molequin I'd say it was excellent too. It's comfortable although nowhere near as supple (or thin) but at less than half the cost that's probably okay.










I haven't forgotten about your 16mm buckle issue either - both of the links I posted above do taper 4mm to 16mm but I've got your back. If you can get over the branding (although Baltic are an excellent company I'd be happy to support) this Bronze Buckle - Baltic Watches is a good looking solid bronze 16mm buckle that might work out for you.


----------



## Xander3Zero (Apr 2, 2020)

Ellipsis... said:


> If you want very high quality I can attest that the Molequin nubuck is excellent. I have an earlier buffalo version of this approximate colour Molequin Nubuck Strap in Sapin and it's one of my favourite straps. It is thin and supple and I think perfectly matches to where the Seaforth lug holes line up. Very, very comfortable (although it damn well better be for the cost).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestions I'll have to look into those.

I did see the Baltic buckle but was hoping there would be another option. I would prefer unbranded and also it's pretty expensive.

Has anyone put the 18mm Halios buckle on a 16mm strap? Would that extra 1mm on each side be awful and unsightly?

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dingo2017 (May 8, 2021)

I just pulled trigger on an awesome pastel seaforth with date. Cant wait to get it 😍😍😍😍


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Dingo2017 said:


> I just pulled trigger on an awesome pastel seaforth with date. Cant wait to get it


Look forward to the photos. Your splashing the cash at the moment!

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## Dingo2017 (May 8, 2021)

Onedaydyl said:


> Look forward to the photos. Your splashing the cash at the moment!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


Sort of, but I need to sell 3 watches soon,
The farer gmt
Fairwind blue
Seaforth abyss date


----------



## Spiffy (Mar 7, 2013)

I have never had a dial color other than black, blue or white.
But that Bahama Yellow is calling me. Imma go for it in the Seaforth IV

any update on the release date?


----------



## Dingo2017 (May 8, 2021)

Spiffy said:


> I have never had a dial color other than black, blue or white.
> But that Bahama Yellow is calling me. Imma go for it in the Seaforth IV
> 
> any update on the release date?


Probably orders in by November and getting delivery JanFeb of 2022


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Dingo2017 said:


> Probably orders in by November and getting delivery JanFeb of 2022


Did ya ask Jason about the ordering process?


----------



## Dingo2017 (May 8, 2021)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Did ya ask Jason about the ordering process?


no did not, 
i hope its direct from him, otherwise it will be from that huckberry site.


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Its gets less attention than my bahama yellow, but sunburst blue knows how to pop.









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

Onedaydyl said:


> Its gets less attention than my bahama yellow, but sunburst blue knows how to pop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope this color will be available the next run. Looking forward to getting one.


----------



## jamsie (Mar 14, 2010)

jjmc87 said:


> If the watch is assembled/produced in Canada you shouldn't have to pay any duties (as per NAFTA), you would have to pay sales tax however.


In September 2018, the United States, Mexico, and *Canada* reached an agreement to replace *NAFTA* with the United States-Mexico-*Canada* Agreement (USMCA), and all three countries had ratified it by March 2020. *NAFTA* remained in *force* until USMCA was implemented.


----------



## Spiffy (Mar 7, 2013)

Onedaydyl said:


> Its gets less attention than my bahama yellow, but sunburst blue knows how to pop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes it does my friend, pops differently under various lighting. 
Enjoying mine.


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

Dingo2017 said:


> Sort of, but I need to sell 3 watches soon,
> The farer gmt
> Fairwind blue
> Seaforth abyss date


I'd be interested in the Abyss date.


----------



## ajgrieco (Apr 1, 2019)

Has anyone tried the Forstner flat link on the Seaforth? I really want to try it, but $150 is a lot to drop on a hope.


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

ajgrieco said:


> Has anyone tried the Forstner flat link on the Seaforth? I really want to try it, but $150 is a lot to drop on a hope.


I can't say for sure but I would say no. I own a speedmaster Pro and the lug holes are further away from the case than my seaforth.

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## Xander3Zero (Apr 2, 2020)

Are the buckles on the OEM halios straps just removable via a springbar basically?

Just wanted to double check before going ahead and ordering some different straps to try on my Bronze Seaforth (planning to move the bronze buckle over to the new straps).

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Xander3Zero said:


> Are the buckles on the OEM halios straps just removable via a springbar basically?
> 
> Just wanted to double check before going ahead and ordering some different straps to try on my Bronze Seaforth (planning to move the bronze buckle over to the new straps).
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


All of the SS hardware on the Halios leather straps I've received (with Seaforths and a Fairwind) have used spring bars 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimsauer (May 22, 2015)

Xander3Zero said:


> Are the buckles on the OEM halios straps just removable via a springbar basically?
> 
> Just wanted to double check before going ahead and ordering some different straps to try on my Bronze Seaforth (planning to move the bronze buckle over to the new straps).





ck2k01 said:


> All of the SS hardware on the Halios leather straps I've received (with Seaforths and a Fairwind) have used spring bars


I can confirm that the Bronze Halios Seaforth buckle also uses a spring bar. Order away and show us what you come up with.


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Picked up this US GL831 Irezumi for another watch, but I like it right here&#8230; ?


----------



## Spiffy (Mar 7, 2013)

Twehttam said:


> Picked up this US GL831 Irezumi for another watch, but I like it right here&#8230; ?


Never knew halios watches came in destro. I wear my watches on my right hand and wouldve loved this.


----------



## lebowskiachiever (Apr 22, 2012)

Dingo2017 said:


> Sort of, but I need to sell 3 watches soon,
> The farer gmt
> Fairwind blue
> Seaforth abyss date


Hi! I've been looking for an Abyss date. Are you still interested in selling?

Best,
Chris


----------



## evenezia (May 6, 2021)

Seaforth Bronze blue dial with laser engraved Erika's Original strap


----------



## Dingo2017 (May 8, 2021)

I got them all untied, just missing that yellow dial and steel bezel


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Dingo2017 said:


> I got them all untied, just missing that yellow dial and steel bezel
> 
> View attachment 15945201


Looks great so far dingo! If you do get the yellow dial with a fixed bezel, then I'd be on the lookout for the blue or the gray (either would look great) with the 12 hour bezel, and trade it out for the one you already have. That way you'll also have all the bezel options covered too. Great collection!


----------



## Dingo2017 (May 8, 2021)

Thank you 
I will try my hardest to find that yellow dial lol


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Dingo2017 said:


> I got them all untied, just missing that yellow dial and steel bezel
> 
> View attachment 15945201


Awesome collection!


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Got the bow tie sunburst effect with a bit of lume on the indices.









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Onedaydyl said:


> Got the bow tie sunburst effect with a bit of lume on the indices.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Outstanding. This is the one I want, whether second hand or a new Seaforth IV.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Onedaydyl said:


> Got the bow tie sunburst effect with a bit of lume on the indices.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The SBB is sure hard to beat when it fans like that


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

boatswain said:


> The SBB is sure hard to beat when it fans like that


It's my favorite rainy day watch. The dial is magic on overcast days. Sadly in direct sunlight the sunburst goes supernova in a way I find less pleasing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Earl Grey said:


> It's my favorite rainy day watch. The dial is magic on overcast days. Sadly in direct sunlight the sunburst goes supernova in a way I find less pleasing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree with you 100%


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Just a simple black dial.









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Onedaydyl said:


> Just a simple black dial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's my all time favourite seaforth.

At its heart it's a simple watch. And the gloss black sapphire does it the best.


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

Onedaydyl said:


> Just a simple black dial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which bracelet are you using?


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

boatswain said:


> That's my all time favourite seaforth.
> 
> At its heart it's a simple watch. And the gloss black sapphire does it the best.


Agreed - the bezel is top class - decent coin edged action and lines up perfectly. Still got your abyss blue which is very similar?

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Artbrz said:


> Which bracelet are you using?


Ginault. From their ocean rover range. Mainly for the glidelock system.

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

Onedaydyl said:


> Ginault. From their ocean rover range. Mainly for the glidelock system.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


Thank you! If I can lucky for the upcoming batch I'd like to have an option for bracelet.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Onedaydyl said:


> Agreed - the bezel is top class - decent coin edged action and lines up perfectly. Still got your abyss blue which is very similar?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


Yup

Though if I had the black sapphire and the abyss blue sapphire in front of me and I could choose one......

Black. 

So classic.


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Artbrz said:


> Thank you! If I can lucky for the upcoming batch I'd like to have an option for bracelet.


I think the seaforth iv release is going to be very popular. If he adjusts the fairwind bracelet to fit the seaforth, it's going to be f***ing mental!

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerNye (Mar 4, 2015)

Wearing my Gen 1 Gilt dial today on a C&B Chevron. It just matches so perfectly.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Xander3Zero (Apr 2, 2020)

Love the green dial on the Gen 2 bronze!









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xander3Zero (Apr 2, 2020)

Duplicate


----------



## Dingo2017 (May 8, 2021)

lebowskiachiever said:


> Hi! I've been looking for an Abyss date. Are you still interested in selling?
> 
> Best,
> Chris


Actually I need to sell the abyss blue and pastel blue date seaforth watches. I want the yellow dial, so will want to keep my collection at:

gmt seaforth
White dial date bezel
Yellow dial


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Went on a vacation to Florida for the first time in my life and chose to bring this watch with me for the occasion! Here are a few pics from my journey!


----------



## PartyBees (Jul 19, 2019)

Finally broke down and bought the Ginault bracelet from Ginault after missing out on the rare used ones that pop up from time to time.

Having the Seaforth on the bracelet has transformed it for me. I have always wished the dial was a little lighter but the bracelet actually brings out the subtle blue teal color just a bit more due to the monochrome nature of the bracelet and case.

The bracelet itself is nice. I actually think the end links match the case style very well. The quick adjust is awesome, I find myself constantly making micro-adjustments throughout the day. My only complaint is that the watch as a whole is a bit heavy.


----------



## BeerNye (Mar 4, 2015)

Found this old shot of my Seaforth with a Hadley-Roma jubilee bracelet and I may have to switch to that for the summer:


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Onedaydyl said:


> I think the seaforth iv release is going to be very popular. If he adjusts the fairwind bracelet to fit the seaforth, it's going to be f***ing mental!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


Is, this a possibility? Or is, this your hope?

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

JLS36 said:


> Is, this a possibility? Or is, this your hope?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


My thinking is that halios seem to have mastered the bracelet on the fairwind/universa with the micro adjustment feature on the clasp. Put this on their most popular release - the seaforth - could take the brand to the next level. 

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Onedaydyl said:


> My thinking is that halios seem to have mastered the bracelet on the fairwind/universa with the micro adjustment feature on the clasp. Put this on their most popular release - the seaforth - could take the brand to the next level.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


I agree with the sentiment and theory. I do believe someone in this thread stated that Jason stated no bracelet. Which I find upsetting.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jezec (Jul 24, 2014)

Situations can evolve - I'm sure Jason acknowledges that his cohort of Seaforth fanatics are yearning for a bracelet for the ever-popular Seaforth, the watch that laid the foundation for Halios' success.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

BeerNye said:


> Found this old shot of my Seaforth with a Hadley-Roma jubilee bracelet and I may have to switch to that for the summer:
> View attachment 15955355


Best looking bracelet for the SF IMO. That gilty jubilee is something else!!


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

Anyone try to fit the Universa or Fairwind bracelet on the seaforth?


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Artbrz said:


> Anyone try to fit the Universa or Fairwind bracelet on the seaforth?


No Jason had stated that they wouldn't work so I never bothered.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Burstin' Blue  looking subdued.


----------



## evenezia (May 6, 2021)

The three amigos


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

From yesterday


----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)

Jezec said:


> Situations can evolve - I'm sure Jason acknowledges that his cohort of Seaforth fanatics are yearning for a bracelet for the ever-popular Seaforth, the watch that laid the foundation for Halios' success.


Holy cow is this ever some crazy revisionism. Every watch Jason has ever put out was critically and commercially successful from the very start: Review of the Halios Holotype - WatchReport.com I know a lot of people were introduced to Halios by the Seaforth which is great, it's a phenomenal watch and one of my favourites but you do both Jason and yourselves a disservice by not respecting the history of the brand and Jason's vision for the watch.


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

mplsabdullah said:


> From yesterday
> View attachment 15958441


MAN I love that watch!


----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)

Ellipsis... said:


> Holy cow is this ever some crazy revisionism. Every watch Jason has ever put out was critically and commercially successful from the very start: Review of the Halios Holotype - WatchReport.com I know a lot of people were introduced to Halios by the Seaforth which is great, it's a phenomenal watch and one of my favourites but you do both Jason and yourselves a disservice by not respecting the history of the brand and Jason's vision for the watch.


P.S. Show some personality with your straps!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Ellipsis... said:


> Holy cow is this ever some crazy revisionism. Every watch Jason has ever put out was critically and commercially successful from the very start: Review of the Halios Holotype - WatchReport.com I know a lot of people were introduced to Halios by the Seaforth which is great, it's a phenomenal watch and one of my favourites but you do both Jason and yourselves a disservice by not respecting the history of the brand and Jason's vision for the watch.


Not really the calls. For a bracelet we're loud early and often., this thread actually has weeks of debate on the bracelet. And the fairwind bracelet is so amazing it's crazy to not want one.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Sunburst blue is getting most wrist time - easy to see why.









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

BeerNye said:


> Wearing my Gen 1 Gilt dial today on a C&B Chevron. It just matches so perfectly.
> View attachment 15953692


You inspired me to take off the bracelet and put on a strap on this tool watch!









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerNye (Mar 4, 2015)

Onedaydyl said:


> You inspired me to take off the bracelet and put on a strap on this tool watch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks killer!!


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

$17 Bandini curved end silicon strap 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)

That's a nice strap BJK.


----------



## BeerNye (Mar 4, 2015)

Gilt Gen 1 back on the wrist and back on the Hadley-Roma jubilee.


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

BeerNye said:


> Gilt Gen 1 back on the wrist and back on the Hadley-Roma jubilee.
> View attachment 15966764


Were there any special endlinks required for the Hadley-Roma Jubilee bracelet to fit the Seaforth?

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerNye (Mar 4, 2015)

websturr said:


> Were there any special endlinks required for the Hadley-Roma Jubilee bracelet to fit the Seaforth?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


I didn't do anything special- just popped it on and it fit pretty well. Not 100% perfect, but prob 90-95%. I have heard that some folks had to break out the Dremel and file down the corners a bit, but this one worked first try.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Dingo2017 (May 8, 2021)

yellow strap white dial steel bezel Seaforthdate 😍

this babe takes a lot of the time on my wrist


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

Dynamic duo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

thebuzz said:


> Dynamic duo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice combo. Probably a stupid question but how does the seaforth match up to the sub?

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Onedaydyl said:


> Nice combo. Probably a stupid question but how does the seaforth match up to the sub?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


Specifically, does it wear larger or about the same?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carusoracer46 (Dec 28, 2017)

Ellipsis... said:


> P.S. Show some personality with your straps!


Very nice selection of straps. Each of me provides a unique presentation.


----------



## Carusoracer46 (Dec 28, 2017)

Earl Grey said:


> Specifically, does it wear larger or about the same?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


IMHO, the Seaforth wears fairly well on various straps, and very nicely on the rubber strap in the summer. Lots of fun. The Submariner is heavier, but with just the right amount of heft. The way it sits on your wrist and the presence is powerful. It is a seriously well constructed piece of machinery. It's much more formal yet striking on the wrist in a suit or on water. However so is the price difference.
Enjoy them both.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Jezec (Jul 24, 2014)

Anyone knows where to pick up a Seaforth GMT? Don't see a lot of those come up.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Jezec said:


> Anyone knows where to pick up a Seaforth GMT? Don't see a lot of those come up.


Nope just constant checking, set some alerts on watch recon

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

Onedaydyl said:


> Nice combo. Probably a stupid question but how does the seaforth match up to the sub?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


The Seaforth is still my go-to. I have trouble getting over the "precious" factor with the sub.

From a quality POV the sub does amplify some of the Seaforths rough edges, but I adore it all the same and for one twelfth of the cost&#8230; the Seaforth is still epic in my opinion.

In terms of how they wear, they are both basically 41mm&#8230; both no date&#8230; both have rotating bezels.

I prefer the Seaforth day to day. I think it hides its thickness better and is lighter. The Seaforth is the most usable (day to day, swimming, surfing, etc).

The sub "stands up" on the wrist a bit more. But the glide lock on the bracelet makes up for just about anything in terms of wearability. Since day one the sub has been my best fitting watch. I am looking forward to trying it out on a strap.

I think both are great for what they are. In the spirit of this thread; a Seaforth is a rare bird. Mine is the gen III, quintessential pastel blue, 12 hour, no-date, etc. It's the "James Stacey Spec" and I love that's it's the first of Halios with a modified movement. As a watch nerd, it's certainly more fun to talk about. The biggest conversation piece with the sub is how long it took to get 

In short, I like them both about the same.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

thebuzz said:


> The Seaforth is still my go-to. I have trouble getting over the "precious" factor with the sub.
> 
> From a quality POV the sub does amplify some of the Seaforths rough edges, but I adore it all the same and for one twelfth of the cost&#8230; the Seaforth is still epic in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed response - much appreciated. With all the craziness with buying a rolex right now, I think I'll stick with my poor man's submariner.









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

Onedaydyl said:


> Thanks for the detailed response - much appreciated. With all the craziness with buying a rolex right now, I think I'll stick with my poor man's submariner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the only other Seaforth model I would trade my Pastel for. Well&#8230; maybe the GMT also&#8230; despite the stubby hand.

In the meantime, this Seaforth is going surfing.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

thebuzz said:


> The Seaforth is still my go-to. I have trouble getting over the "precious" factor with the sub.
> 
> The sub "stands up" on the wrist a bit more. But the glide lock on the bracelet makes up for just about anything in terms of wearability. Since day one the sub has been my best fitting watch. I am looking forward to trying it out on a strap.


Have you tried your Seaforth on a Ginault bracelet yet?


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

I have a knock off sub bracelet. But not a Ginault.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

April 2nd Jason put up the SF questionnaire on IG, asking us which variations we would prefer. He mentioned "for release in around 6 months." We're halfway there


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> April 2nd Jason put up the SF questionnaire on IG, asking us which variations we would prefer. He mentioned "for release in around 6 months," which converted from Halios time to real time is about 12 months. We're 1/4 of the way there


Fixed that for you.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

NS1 said:


> Fixed that for you.


"Halios Time" 😅


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

I've penned down the SF IV purchase for 2022, but I wouldn't be disappointed if I have to cough up the cash sooner 😂


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Erika's ridiculously expensive strap on the seaforth is one of my favorite combos.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

JLS36 said:


> Erika's ridiculously expensive strap on the seaforth is one of my favorite combos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loving seeing your posts of that watch and strap. 

Such a good Seaforth combo.


----------



## vacashawn (May 21, 2019)

JLS36 said:


> Erika's ridiculously expensive strap on the seaforth is one of my favorite combos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks sooooo good! 🔥


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

Happy Summer Friday everyone. My watches say "Hello"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vacashawn (May 21, 2019)

dayandnight said:


> Happy Summer Friday everyone. My watches say "Hello"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


12 hour steel bezel is sooo good...???


----------



## heirmyles (Apr 14, 2014)

dayandnight said:


> Happy Summer Friday everyone. My watches say "Hello"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a trio of Seaforths! I miss my Pastel...


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

dayandnight said:


> Happy Summer Friday everyone. My watches say "Hello"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My 3 say hello to your 3. 









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

Onedaydyl said:


> My 3 say hello to your 3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you got me beat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

heirmyles said:


> What a trio of Seaforths! I miss my Pastel...


Praying for a purple dial in series 4

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

dayandnight said:


> you got me beat.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah - all square. 

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

dayandnight said:


> Praying for a purple dial in series 4
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm thinking Purple dial in bronze. Halios made a few of these for his friends - looks great 

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

But purple on steel? that would be sexy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edotkim (Jan 1, 2017)

Onedaydyl said:


> My 3 say hello to your 3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Onedaydyl - Do you mind sharing what brand of curved-end rubber strap you've got on your beautiful Bahama Yellow Seaforth?


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

edotkim said:


> @Onedaydyl - Do you mind sharing what brand of curved-end rubber strap you've got on your beautiful Bahama Yellow Seaforth?


When I bought my black dialed seaforth it was bundled in to the sale so I don't know much about it sorry. I think it will be a cheap strap off ebay rather than say an everest band.

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## andyjohnson (Oct 5, 2018)

If you could only keep one of these, which would you keep? This first generation Pastel is my favorite color and I think I prefer the no-date but I much prefer the sapphire bezel and like the Nimbus Grey dial as well. I've been advised by my watchmaker that it's not a good idea to try to swap these bezels so now I'm trying to figure out what to do.


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

andyjohnson said:


> If you could only keep one of these, which would you keep? This first generation Pastel is my favorite color and I think I prefer the no-date but I much prefer the sapphire bezel and like the Nimbus Grey dial as well. I've been advised by my watchmaker that it's not a good idea to try to swap these bezels so now I'm trying to figure out what to do.
> 
> View attachment 15990256


I think you should keep the white one and sell me the Pastel one.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

andyjohnson said:


> If you could only keep one of these, which would you keep? This first generation Pastel is my favorite color and I think I prefer the no-date but I much prefer the sapphire bezel and like the Nimbus Grey dial as well. I've been advised by my watchmaker that it's not a good idea to try to swap these bezels so now I'm trying to figure out what to do.
> 
> View attachment 15990256





JLittle said:


> I think you should keep the white one and sell me the Pastel one.


You beat me to the punch. I was going to say the same thing.


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

andyjohnson said:


> If you could only keep one of these, which would you keep? This first generation Pastel is my favorite color and I think I prefer the no-date but I much prefer the sapphire bezel and like the Nimbus Grey dial as well. I've been advised by my watchmaker that it's not a good idea to try to swap these bezels so now I'm trying to figure out what to do.
> 
> View attachment 15990256


My vote is nimbus grey with sapphire bezel - absolute classic. If you want the pastel blue with sapphire bezel why not try and trade yours on a forum like watchuseek? Do not try and swap bezels - that could be a very costly mistake!

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

I am still astounded as to how well the colour of the date wheel matches the main dial. Some of the more expensive Swiss brands don't do it as well.









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

andyjohnson said:


> If you could only keep one of these, which would you keep? This first generation Pastel is my favorite color and I think I prefer the no-date but I much prefer the sapphire bezel and like the Nimbus Grey dial as well. I've been advised by my watchmaker that it's not a good idea to try to swap these bezels so now I'm trying to figure out what to do.
> 
> View attachment 15990256


Keep both rare pieces

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andyjohnson (Oct 5, 2018)

Onedaydyl said:


> I am still astounded as to how well the colour of the date wheel matches the main dial. Some of the more expensive Swiss brands don't do it as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree! The color matched date wheels on these Seaforths make me wonder why other brands with a lot more resources don't do a better job in this respect!


----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

Very nice and very good value in my opinion 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobo383 (Jul 3, 2017)

.


----------



## Bobo383 (Jul 3, 2017)

.


----------



## Bobo383 (Jul 3, 2017)

Onedaydyl said:


> I am still astounded as to how well the colour of the date wheel matches the main dial. Some of the more expensive Swiss brands don't do it as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good looking watch. Great color match, I agree

Scratched in the mud with sticks and allowed to dry


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

andyjohnson said:


> If you could only keep one of these, which would you keep? This first generation Pastel is my favorite color and I think I prefer the no-date but I much prefer the sapphire bezel and like the Nimbus Grey dial as well. I've been advised by my watchmaker that it's not a good idea to try to swap these bezels so now I'm trying to figure out what to do.
> 
> View attachment 15990256


As versatile as the Nimbus is...so many brands have white dial watches, but Halios just OWNS pastel colored watches. I like my sapphire bezel, but seeing the pastel watch with a black sapphire bezel didn't look that great imo. If I had a second Halios choice to my Abyss Blue watch back then I would go with a no bezel Pastel watch.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## vacashawn (May 21, 2019)

andyjohnson said:


> If you could only keep one of these, which would you keep? This first generation Pastel is my favorite color and I think I prefer the no-date but I much prefer the sapphire bezel and like the Nimbus Grey dial as well. I've been advised by my watchmaker that it's not a good idea to try to swap these bezels so now I'm trying to figure out what to do.
> 
> View attachment 15990256


If you can I would keep both!

If you HAVE to get rid of one, I would keep the pastel. In addition to the color, no date and steel bezel are 🔥


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Anybody else into rubber? 









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

Onedaydyl said:


> Anybody else into rubber?
> View attachment 16002929
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


Which rubber strap is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Araziza said:


> Which rubber strap is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry don't know. It was bundled in with watch from previous owner.

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Araziza said:


> Which rubber strap is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just go into Ali Express and search for any rubber strap for a submariner. Any of those should fit.


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Going to be the hottest day of the year - which watch to wear! 









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Onedaydyl said:


> Going to be the hottest day of the year - which watch to wear!
> View attachment 16003949
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


Bahama yellow

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

JLS36 said:


> Bahama yellow
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


As requested.









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Onedaydyl said:


> As requested.
> View attachment 16004492
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


Nicely done.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

I am dying to order the gen 4 seaforths. I neeeeed a yellow and pastel blue dial in my collection


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

TheSeikoGuy said:


> I am dying to order the gen 4 seaforths. I neeeeed a yellow and pastel blue dial in my collection


Yea same! Hope we will get an update soon...


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

I'm yearning for the Abyss blue w/sapphire bezel and date that I sold, is anyone up for selling theirs?


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

I wonder if the gen 4 seaforths will be tweaked alittle  dial wise

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

dayandnight said:


> I wonder if the gen 4 seaforths will be tweaked alittle  dial wise
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I net they will be. Slightly different all around.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dingo2017 (May 8, 2021)

This gorgeous beautiful Bahama Yellow came today.


----------



## andyjohnson (Oct 5, 2018)

Dingo2017 said:


> This gorgeous beautiful Bahama Yellow came today.


Congrats on this rare and beautiful find!


----------



## Dingo2017 (May 8, 2021)

andyjohnson said:


> Congrats on this rare and beautiful find!


Thanks, took a while to find and get, I just love it 😍


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Dingo2017 said:


> This gorgeous beautiful Bahama Yellow came today.
> View attachment 16009269
> View attachment 16009271


Welcome to the BY club! You'll have to change your moniker to Mr Seaforth! Coincidentally I'm wearing mine on a grey strap right now too.









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## Dingo2017 (May 8, 2021)

Onedaydyl said:


> Welcome to the BY club! You'll have to change your moniker to Mr Seaforth! Coincidentally I'm wearing mine on a grey strap right now too.
> View attachment 16009574
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


Thanks, that is a nice one too, lol
I love these Seaforth watches, now if I could get the gmt nimbus steel rotating bezel


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Dingo2017 said:


> Thanks, that is a nice one too, lol
> I love these Seaforth watches, now if I could get the gmt nimbus steel rotating bezel


You should do a seaforth group picture of your collection.

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## evenezia (May 6, 2021)

Seaforth bronze with nick mankey hook strap


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

Dingo2017 said:


> Thanks, took a while to find and get, I just love it


Grats on chasing one down!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dingo2017 (May 8, 2021)

dayandnight said:


> Grats on chasing one down!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks it was a long process lol


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Tried to do some 'arty' shots last weekend in the garden.























Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## Dingo2017 (May 8, 2021)

Onedaydyl said:


> Tried to do some 'arty' shots last weekend in the garden.
> View attachment 16012999
> View attachment 16013000
> View attachment 16013001
> ...


Very nice I love these Yellow Bahama watches


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

Man, these were all over the sales forum a year ago, now it's impossible to find one! I shouldn't have let it go


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

johnnywash1 said:


> Man, these were all over the sales forum a year ago, now it's impossible to find one! I shouldn't have let it go


You mean the yellow or seaforths in general?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

dayandnight said:


> You mean the yellow or seaforths in general?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just SF in general.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Haven't seen a sunburst blue in here for a while&#8230;










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

johnnywash1 said:


> Just SF in general.


Yea SF sells out like hotcakes once people post them for sale. I sometimes check to see what's is available and when one pops up, it's sold few hours after.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

andyjohnson said:


> If you could only keep one of these, which would you keep? This first generation Pastel is my favorite color and I think I prefer the no-date but I much prefer the sapphire bezel and like the Nimbus Grey dial as well. I've been advised by my watchmaker that it's not a good idea to try to swap these bezels so now I'm trying to figure out what to do.
> 
> View attachment 15990256


Did you figure out what you would do?

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

johnnywash1 said:


> Just SF in general.


Jason is making a new batch of Seaforth4s...which should be out soon enough
(not sure when...and not sure how to pre-order them either...or even the colors,
though purple seems likely (aside from powder blue and yellow)


----------



## andyjohnson (Oct 5, 2018)

watchman600 said:


> Jason is making a new batch of Seaforth4s...which should be out soon enough
> (not sure when...and not sure how to pre-order them either...or even the colors,
> though purple seems likely (aside from powder blue and yellow)


If anybody has any idea how to get on the list, I would love to know. I've reached out and not heard back.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> Jason is making a new batch of Seaforth4s...which should be out soon enough
> (not sure when...and not sure how to pre-order them either...or even the colors,
> though purple seems likely (aside from powder blue and yellow)


I'm hoping "soon enough" is at some point this year. The regulars say it won't be until next year. 
On his IG post from April 2nd, he said "release around six months." That means only 2 months to go right? 😅


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

andyjohnson said:


> If anybody has any idea how to get on the list, I would love to know. I've reached out and not heard back.


The best thing you can do is to keep an eye on this thread, the Halios Journal, and the Halios Instagram account. All of the Seaforth pre-orders have been slightly different.....and none have been exceedingly smooth. But if you keep an eye out in those three places, you're unlikely to miss any big news about an upcoming Seaforth release. I also wouldn't hesitate to email him again if you don't get a response after a few days.

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Dingo2017 (May 8, 2021)

Reality is he will make 200 watches, and there are 5000 people that might want one… getting a seaforth at launch might be a lottery.


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

watchman600 said:


> Jason is making a new batch of Seaforth4s...which should be out soon enough
> (not sure when...and not sure how to pre-order them either...or even the colors,
> though purple seems likely (aside from powder blue and yellow)


Thanks, I'm definitely interested in the SFIV but he has mentioned they will all be date-less, which takes some of the fizz out for me.


----------



## Dingo2017 (May 8, 2021)

johnnywash1 said:


> Thanks, I'm definitely interested in the SFIV but he has mentioned they will all be date-less, which takes some of the fizz out for me.


Yeah me too. I like date on my watch


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

I'd predict the seadorth 4s will be shipping in March. 

He still has fairwind and universa orders to assemble and fill. 

Given the time frames I'd expect he could possibly be ready towards the end of January but given chinese new year is right around the corner, that could delay things until March.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

On his IG post "It's time to finalize variant numbers and move to production." (April 2nd)

I'm hoping for more than 200 pieces if there are almost 1000 comments.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I believe series 3 was well past 200 pieces.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

boatswain said:


> I believe series 3 was well past 200 pieces.


Yea that was the pre-order one? I'm hoping he uses those figures and or the IG poll for this one


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Yea that was the pre-order one? I'm hoping he uses those figures and or the IG poll for this one


Yup series 3 was the open preorder. I would suspect series 4 won't be smaller than that.

Series 1 and 2 were smaller for sure and perhaps in the more typical enthusiast brand run of 3-500. I imagine the dial and case minimum order quantity number from the factories governs a lot of the decisions for small brands on their run sizes.

All that said, i am purely guessing here.


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

At least we’re halfway to the 6 month mark. If I can snag a pastel blue fixed bezel in Titanium or Steel it would be super exciting. Hopefully the no date thing is a deal breaker for some, but I’m sure they’ll be difficult to get. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PartyBees (Jul 19, 2019)

It's been a while since I've stepped in an office but I wonder if the Seaforth is dressy enough to be a GADA (Go Anywhere, Do Anything).










It's not the watch I would pick if I'm wearing a suit, but I think it could work. It's thin for a watch with 200m of water resistance but it also has decent sized crown guards, and a pretty big crown as well. What do you guys think?


----------



## andyjohnson (Oct 5, 2018)

PartyBees said:


> It's been a while since I've stepped in an office but I wonder if the Seaforth is dressy enough to be a GADA (Go Anywhere, Do Anything).
> 
> View attachment 16026812
> 
> ...


I think that one makes a great GADA and is a versatile watch.


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

PartyBees said:


> It's been a while since I've stepped in an office but I wonder if the Seaforth is dressy enough to be a GADA (Go Anywhere, Do Anything).
> 
> View attachment 16026812
> 
> ...


You can definitely wear this in an office especially on that oyster bracelet. A dark brown fully stitched leather strap would look good too (as modelled on my sunburst blue) or black leather strap.









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Onedaydyl said:


> You can definitely wear this in an office especially on that oyster bracelet. A dark brown fully stitched leather strap would look good too (as modelled on my sunburst blue) or black leather strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it. If you ever decide to sell this one, let me know.


----------



## blackbezel (Apr 7, 2021)

boatswain said:


> Yup series 3 was the open preorder. I would suspect series 4 won't be smaller than that.
> 
> Series 1 and 2 were smaller for sure and perhaps in the more typical enthusiast brand run of 3-500. I imagine the dial and case minimum order quantity number from the factories governs a lot of the decisions for small brands on their run sizes.
> 
> All that said, i am purely guessing here.


An update on timeline and possible ordering process from the new Halios forum Ordering process | HALIOS Watches


----------



## Daveouzz (May 20, 2019)

Steel (titanium?) Bezels reserved for series 5 Seaforth 😥


----------



## blackbezel (Apr 7, 2021)

At least Jason already mentioned Series V.


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Super odd that they’re not doing a steel fixed bezel and it’s going to be sapphire….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

He confirmed the open pre-order. At least we can all get one. Curious to the other colours (besides the bahama and pastel).


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

Mr_Finer_Things said:


> Super odd that they're not doing a steel fixed bezel and it's going to be sapphire&#8230;.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Steel bezel will be in series V


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

johnnywash1 said:


> Steel bezel will be in series V


I'm just having trouble envisioning a fixed sapphire bezel insert especially on the powder blue or yellow dials.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjmc87 (Apr 12, 2020)

Mr_Finer_Things said:


> I'm just having trouble envisioning a fixed sapphire bezel insert especially on the powder blue or yellow dials.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As am I.

The only thing I can think of is something like the tachymetre on a Speedmaster without any markings? But it sounds strange.

It could be cool though, just have to wait and see.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Mr_Finer_Things said:


> Super odd that they're not doing a steel fixed bezel and it's going to be sapphire&#8230;.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey he said "*with either a fixed or rotating bezel with sapphire insert*." Maybe he meant a fixed bezel AND a rotating with the saphire. Just my five cents.

This might be a rookie mistake, but I thought a fixed bezel is the one without a bezel. Then a bezel that doesn't rotate is called a non-rotating bezel?? If not then what are the SF models that are without bezel (40mm)?


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Black dial sapphire bezel and bahama yellow fixed or "fixie" dial. Could this what Jason means? Time will tell. Pre-order seems a good idea.









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Yea that's what I thought fixed bezel meant. The bahama you're showing us.


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

Mr_Finer_Things said:


> I'm just having trouble envisioning a fixed sapphire bezel insert especially on the powder blue or yellow dials.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Per Jason:

*
Jason at Halios*
2h
@M. Maicher heya, the fixed bezel variants will have non-rotating bezels in the same material as the case. When you see sapphire mentioned, I'm referring to the insert for the rotating bezel variants only.


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

Just snagged an abyss/sapphire/date! Glad to have it back with me, pictures next week.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

johnnywash1 said:


> Just snagged an abyss/sapphire/date! Glad to have it back with me, pictures next week.


Congrats!

Series 2 or 3?


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Series 2 or 3?


Series 3, the best (don'[email protected])


----------



## Dingo2017 (May 8, 2021)

I wish he would bring back the gmt watches, 😢


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

johnnywash1 said:


> Series 3, the best (don'[email protected])


I do like the BGW9 on that series. Crisp and clean


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

And larger date window


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Yea the GMT returning would be sweet! Curious to the tweaks of series IV.


----------



## Dingo2017 (May 8, 2021)

I wish he would do the white dial metal bezel gmt


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Black bezel white dial would be killer on anything…especially a GMT. I’ve seen too many explorer II copies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh yeah.

Pure white dial (matte or gloss) with black sapphire bezel, black outlined hands and indices, and BGW9 lume&#8230;that would be an amazing seaforth and probably the ideal white dialed diver I've been on the lookout for&#8230;


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

Recently sold two of my SF to fellow WIS's. Hope they enjoy their new homes 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

dayandnight said:


> Recently sold two of my SF to fellow WIS's. Hope they enjoy their new homes
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw that, what are you making room for?


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

johnnywash1 said:


> I saw that, what are you making room for?


Nothing  I am just downsizing on watches I don't wear and appreciate the Bahama Yellow more

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

dayandnight said:


> Nothing  I am just downsizing on watches I don't wear and appreciate the Bahama Yellow more
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was it confirmed Bahama Yellow will be part of series IV?


----------



## Sayan (Aug 19, 2017)

johnnywash1 said:


> Was it confirmed Bahama Yellow will be part of series IV?


Yes


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

That's what I thought, thanks. Could be killer in titanium.


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

Happy Thursday everyone!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Twehttam said:


>


What's the story of how you got a destro?

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Onedaydyl said:


> What's the story of how you got a destro?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


I was chatting with Jason just as the pandemic was locking everyone down ~18 months ago and he agreed to build this for me. I think it was just luck/timing as he was running into supply chain issues and had a "break" in Universa/Fairwind production and also had the parts available to build this. Of all my watches, it's the keeper - completely irreplaceable and for my lefty son one day.


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Twehttam said:


> I was chatting with Jason just as the pandemic was locking everyone down ~18 months ago and he agreed to build this for me. I think it was just luck/timing as he was running into supply chain issues and had a "break" in Universa/Fairwind production and also had the parts available to build this. Of all my watches, it's the keeper - completely irreplaceable and for my lefty son one day.


That's a great watch collectors story and a unique watch too. Congratulations 

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

After several months without one, I just picked up another Seaforth and am pleasantly reminded of how comfortable it wears for a 200 meter watch. I also snagged a pastel fixie and will see if both Seaforths can co-exist in a three watch collection.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

mistertran510 said:


> After several months without one, I just picked up another Seaforth and am pleasantly reminded of how comfortable it wears for a 200 meter watch. I also snagged a pastel fixie and will see if both Seaforths can co-exist in a three watch collection.
> 
> View attachment 16041298
> 
> ...


Ah that grey burst is so nice.


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

mistertran510 said:


> After several months without one, I just picked up another Seaforth and am pleasantly reminded of how comfortable it wears for a 200 meter watch. I also snagged a pastel fixie and will see if both Seaforths can co-exist in a three watch collection.
> 
> View attachment 16041298
> 
> ...


I agree, the SF case size is just perfect proportions especially for small wrists 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

dayandnight said:


> I agree, the SF case size is just perfect proportions especially for small wrists
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For sure! I have 7.25 inch wrists but they are slab-sided, like a Tudor Black Bay, so the Seaforth fits well


----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

boatswain said:


> Ah that grey burst is so nice.


Thanks! The subtle hints of turquoise just set it off


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

mistertran510 said:


> Thanks! The subtle hints of turquoise just set it off


That's one of my favourite parts!


----------



## jjmc87 (Apr 12, 2020)

Ooh, man I hope we get a grey (or black) sunburst option on the next round.


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

After they release a purple dial SF

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

Yikes, this is my second Seaforth in a week but I can't help it


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

mistertran510 said:


> Yikes, this is my second Seaforth in a week but I can't help it
> 
> View attachment 16043564


Thats the one to have.


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

I enjoy wearing this watch when out and about on a relaxing weekend. No bezels no dates - just time - (with some flecto)









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)




----------



## Vinegar (Oct 9, 2018)

Hey guys, can any of you fill me in (or point me to) a quick history of the various generations of Seaforth? Just the main differences would be awesome.

I'm compiling a bit of an epic post on no-date blue dials, and Halios has me a bit stumped as there have been several versions of blue across several generations of Seaforth.

Cheers!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

1. UPDATE: O.k. so there is going to be a sign-up pre-order! That's great!
*Jason at Halios*
17d
Hi Art! I think I'll be running it like the very first batch of Fairwinds, where a pre-order was open for a number of weeks. I'll be setting up a Seaforth page on the main website in mid-fall where folks can sign up to be notified.
------------------
2. And there are going to be some Seaforth 4's with a sapphire rotating bezel insert.
That's great for me, since that's what I want!
*Jason at Halios*
2h
@M. Maicher heya, the fixed bezel variants will have non-rotating bezels in the same material as the case. When you see sapphire mentioned, I'm referring to the insert for the rotating bezel variants only.
-----------------
3. The time-frame is known too. See above (sign up on the main website in mid-fall)
----------------
4. Also, there will be a choice of either stainless steel or titanium for the Seaforth 4s,
which is kind of cool...though I will probably just stick with the stainless steel.
*Jason at Halios*
17d
Hi Friz, Series IV will be split between titanium and stainless steel, with either a fixed or rotating bezel with sapphire insert. No steel bezels for this series, and all bezels will be unidirectional.
-----------------------
5. And, *unfortunately*, they will all be NO date versions:
*Jason at Halios*
14d
@David Yessir, they will all be no-dates.
------------------------
***What's NOT known yet, are the final 2 colors. I'm hoping for *sunburst purple*
with matching sapphire bezel insert. Hopefully, it will be something awesome!
----------------
If anybody finds out anything more, please update us!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Vinegar said:


> Hey guys, can any of you fill me in (or point me to) a quick history of the various generations of Seaforth? Just the main differences would be awesome.
> 
> I'm compiling a bit of an epic post on no-date blue dials, and Halios has me a bit stumped as there have been several versions of blue across several generations of Seaforth.
> 
> Cheers!


Series 1

Miyota 90S5
No Date
C3 lume
Gloss black, gloss black gilt, sunburst blue, pastel blue
Nanuk travel case

Series 2

ETA 2824-2
Date - narrow format
C3 lume
Abyss blue, nimbus grey, pastel blue, Bahama yellow
Nanuk travel case

Series 3

ETA 2824-2
Date and no-date. Date has a wider format
BGW9 lume
Abyss blue, sunburst grey, pastel blue, signal orange
Travel pouch

I hope that helps. I'm pretty confident on everything. Though I may have mixed up a color or four. Folks can correct as needed


----------



## Vinegar (Oct 9, 2018)

@boatswain awesome, thank you! So by extrapolation:

All generations share the same exterior case;
Pastel blue no-date all gens look identical (except lume);
Abyss blue no-date all gens look identical (except lume)?

What about the sapphire and steel bezels? Where they available concurrently or gen dependent?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Vinegar said:


> @boatswain awesome, thank you! So by extrapolation:
> 
> All generations share the same exterior case;
> Pastel blue no-date all gens look identical (except lume);
> ...


Yes, exterior cases all the saMe.

No date pastels were only in series 1 and 3 and will vary only in lume colour

Abyss blue no dates will only be from series 3

For no dates, I believe only series 3 pastel had the black sapphire bezel. Series 3 pastel blue no dates could have all bezel options. 
Series one no date pastels were only in fixed and rotating steel 12 hour and dive bezels.

Hope that helps.

Corrections welcome


----------



## Vinegar (Oct 9, 2018)

Thanks again @boatswain! I'll stay tuned for any corrections but that's plenty for me to work with for now


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Vinegar said:


> Thanks again @boatswain! I'll stay tuned for any corrections but that's plenty for me to work with for now


Happy to help.


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

Vinegar said:


> Thanks again @boatswain! I'll stay tuned for any corrections but that's plenty for me to work with for now


Cool logo/avatar/whatever-we-call-it by the way!


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

boatswain said:


> Happy to help.


This kind of photo is not helping my wallet


----------



## Vinegar (Oct 9, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Happy to help.


Sunburst?


----------



## Vinegar (Oct 9, 2018)

SebM said:


> Cool logo/avatar/whatever-we-call-it by the way!


Hehe thanks - felt like it was time for a change


----------



## andyjohnson (Oct 5, 2018)

boatswain said:


> For no dates, I believe only series 3 pastel had the black sapphire bezel. Series 3 pastel blue no dates could have all bezel options.
> Series one no date pastels were only in fixed and rotating steel 12 hour and dive bezels.


I wasn't following Halios during the first release of the Seaforth but there's an article on Hodinkee suggesting that there was a sapphire bezel option for series 1. Was the sapphire bezel specifically not offered for certain dial colors (pastel in this case)?









The Value Proposition: The Halios Seaforth


An affordable dive watch with a GMT bezel and some seriously good looks.




www.hodinkee.com


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

andyjohnson said:


> I wasn't following Halios during the first release of the Seaforth but there's an article on Hodinkee suggesting that there was a sapphire bezel option for series 1. Was the sapphire bezel specifically not offered for certain dial colors (pastel in this case)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I don't believe any series one pastels or sunburst blue had sapphire bezels. Just steel.

The black dials from series one had the sapphire bezel option.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Vinegar said:


> Sunburst?


Yes that is series 1 sunburst blue.


----------



## andyjohnson (Oct 5, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Yes I don't believe any series one pastels or sunburst blue had sapphire bezels. Just steel.
> 
> The black dials from series one had the sapphire bezel option.


Ah, thank you for the clarification! This is good to know.


----------



## Vinegar (Oct 9, 2018)

No date blue dials - did I miss any?!

*Sunburst: fixed steel, 12h steel, dive steel, fixed bronze:*
*






























Pastel: fixed steel, 12h steel, dive steel, dive sapphire:






























Abyss: fixed steel, 12h steel, dive steel, dive sapphire, *fixed bronze (removed, thanks @deepfriedicecubes):
*




























*


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## genepi_waves (Oct 15, 2018)

Apologies if solicitation is not appropriate for this thread (have already tried WTB with no success).. 

Looking to buy a Seaforth / Fixed Bezel / Date / Pastel Blue or Bahama Yellow.

I'm aware these colours will be available with the SFIV, but not with date options


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

genepi_waves said:


> Apologies if solicitation is not appropriate for this thread (have already tried WTB with no success)..
> 
> Looking to buy a Seaforth / Fixed Bezel / Date / Pastel Blue or Bahama Yellow.
> 
> I'm aware these colours will be available with the SFIV, but not with date options


Nah, you're good. I've had success moving around different watches this way.


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Series 1
> 
> Miyota 90S5
> No Date
> ...


Maybe we should mention the differences between sapphire bezels? This caught me off guard the first time. I belive the Pastel dials had a black sapphire, while the grey had grey sapphire and the abyss blue had a dark blue?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

johnnywash1 said:


> Maybe we should mention the differences between sapphire bezels? This caught me off guard the first time. I belive the Pastel dials had a black sapphire, while the grey had grey sapphire and the abyss blue had a dark blue?


That's correct.


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

Vinegar said:


> No date blue dials - did I miss any?!


There is no abyss bronze. That's a sunburst in a different lighting.


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

@Vinegar @boatswain as I see you guys putting together this comprehensive list of each series (which is a fun stroll down memory lane btw) I don't see any mention of the GMT run. Are you considering that a one-off, and not production? Or did I miss when those were mentioned? Also, same questions for the ultra-rares. For example, the purple dials, the long hand GMT, DLC case, etc. Granted, some of these were prototypes and may only ever be held by Jason....but like the GMT run, should they be mentioned?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

True. 

There are some wrinkles, also throw in a destro or two…

I am less on top of all the smaller variants so I can let someone else chime in on those. 

I believe the GMTs were series 2 and only in the abyss blue colour and with sapphire and steel bezels. Could be wrong on all the bezel combos. 

The roldorf edition I believe was essentially a series 2 but with a unique dial and case back. And I think fixed bezel only?

There are a handful of prototype dials that appear now and then such as the purple, but I don’t believe they were produced or sold in anything if at all the tiniest number. 

DLC I am not on top of what combos those appear on. 

There’s a lot when you start rallying them up!


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

boatswain said:


> True.
> 
> There are some wrinkles, also throw in a destro or two&#8230;
> 
> ...


Exactly! Now granted... There aren't SO many one-offs that a complete list couldn't include them. And they weren't produced SO long ago, the people wouldn't remember them if a list was trying to be compiled. With a little effort, a true total and complete list could be put together. I'm just too lazy


----------



## Vinegar (Oct 9, 2018)

deepfriedicecubes said:


> There is no abyss bronze. That's a sunburst in a different lighting.


Thank you, edited.



Dshirts74 said:


> @Vinegar @boatswain as I see you guys putting together this comprehensive list of each series (which is a fun stroll down memory lane btw) I don't see any mention of the GMT run. Are you considering that a one-off, and not production? Or did I miss when those were mentioned? Also, same questions for the ultra-rares. For example, the purple dials, the long hand GMT, DLC case, etc. Granted, some of these were prototypes and may only ever be held by Jason....but like the GMT run, should they be mentioned?


My interest is purely in the no-date models with blue dials, maybe someone else can wrangle the GMTs and other models?


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

My sunburst grey model had been sitting in the leather pouch its whole life. But I recently sold one of my other Seaforths so it was time to finally bust this out and enjoy it.










Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

boatswain said:


> I believe the GMTs were series 2 and only in the abyss blue colour and with sapphire and steel bezels. Could be wrong on all the bezel combos.


Series 2 only is correct, but there were also Nimbus dials along with Abyss. Sapphire and steel (plain) bezel is correct. 100 produced, I believe.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

yinzburgher said:


> My sunburst grey model had been sitting in the leather pouch its whole life. But I recently sold one of my other Seaforths so it was time to finally bust this out and enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great. 

I think the SBG looks best with the steel bezels.

Enjoy!


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Went with the abyss on an fkm rubber


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

A bit of daytime lume on sapphire bezel.









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

ryan850 said:


> Went with the abyss on an fkm rubber


Great looking combo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

atlbbqguy said:


> Great looking combo!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I had it on the original halios rubber for a while and once I switched it to this strap it immediately made me appreciate it again.

I think it's because this strap is slightly thicker at the spring bars (still tapers) so it balances the watch a bit better.

Also the color give it a bit of a pop.


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

Happy Thursday Folks! We are closing in on the unofficial end to summer!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

dayandnight said:


> Happy Thursday Folks! We are closing in on the unofficial end to summer!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How are you coping with now owning one seaforth? (Although you kept the best one )

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

Onedaydyl said:


> How are you coping with now owning one seaforth? (Although you kept the best one )
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


Pretty good. It has been good to consolidate my collection to 5 watches I mainly wear. At one point I was just collecting different dials of the same watches, but would only wear the ones I liked the most. I'm trying to avoid being a watch hoarder.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

Any more news on when the SF will drop? We are in Fall already and I cannot wait! the TI version sounds so appealing!


----------



## blackbezel (Apr 7, 2021)

From Jason's response on the forum, I understood we'll see the Seaforth page (re)appear on the Halios site as the next step. But I guess that won't happen till the completion of the upcoming round of Universa sales (by end of September).


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Chuggin along with the SF today. (Scurfa bracelet making an appearance also).


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

On holiday - bit of company for the seaforth









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

The spot lights in the coffee shop were sending the sunburst effect crazy!









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> View attachment 16111053
> View attachment 16111054
> View attachment 16111055
> View attachment 16111056
> ...


Wow love that strap. Where's it from?


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Wow love that strap. Where's it from?


Thank you kindly&#8230; I forgot the website but let me look for the info. I will send you a message as soon as I find it. It's Vulcanized Rubber so super comfortable and pliable ???


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Grey looking great


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

What do people think about Jason's 'lume dial' idea?


----------



## Sayan (Aug 19, 2017)

Histrionics said:


> What do people think about Jason's 'lume dial' idea?


 I don't like it.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

Histrionics said:


> What do people think about Jason's 'lume dial' idea?


Sorry can you elaborate a little for me, I'm clueless right now. What exactly did he say? Thanks ???


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I don't like it either.
--
He said that there is a pretty good chance that he wants to do a lumed dial,
and asked what people thought about it.
The 18 people who commented on his website forum ALL didn't like the idea
for the new Seaforth.
I personally want something special like the sunburst cherry red on the Oris Aquis
or the sunburst purple he was once going to make, but then didn't.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> I don't like it either.
> --
> He said that there is a pretty good chance that he wants to do a lumed dial,
> and asked what people thought about it.
> ...


Oh I see! Thanks for the info. Hmmm, interesting, I personally wouldn't be opposed to it, would like to see a prototype first to see what he has in mind because his artistic designs have been pretty spot on for all his releases so who knows. I couldn't agree more in regards to the purple dial ??, those few teaser pics floating around the internet are like whoa!
But a sunburst dial of something like a Blue Grey would be awesome or may Taupe? He's already confirmed the more summer oriented colors of the Pastel Blue and Bahama Yellow so why not something different. I prefer not to see the same colors recycled at least for the other two dials.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

IMO, a blacked out PVD SF with a fully lumed dial would be a pretty cool riff on the “night diver” aesthetic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

ck2k01 said:


> IMO, a blacked out PVD SF with a fully lumed dial would be a pretty cool riff on the "night diver" aesthetic.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd even go a step further and make it a black dial. Would be the ultimate blacked out diver.

And since the rolex sub fitted rubber straps for the SF, you'd also have no opening at the lugs either.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Cool test dial. I like specked dials (very space-esque), be it hand painted, aventurine, etc.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

ck2k01 said:


> Cool test dial. I like specked dials (very space-esque), be it hand painted, aventurine, etc.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would buy that watch if it was released. Can't find a good dial that looks like space/ stars.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbezel (Apr 7, 2021)

Snyde said:


> I would buy that watch if it was released. Can't find a good dial that looks like space/ stars.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would get it immediately as well.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Curious to see the changes to the S4th case coming up


----------



## jomal66 (Dec 3, 2010)

That one-off looks kinda cool. But a lume dial is not a good look. I had an old Tag Formula version of that back in the day...


----------



## rainmkr26 (Jan 18, 2018)

Been a minute since I put this on the wrist!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

blackbezel said:


> From Jason's response on the forum, I understood we'll see the Seaforth page (re)appear on the Halios site as the next step. But I guess that won't happen till the completion of the upcoming round of Universa sales (by end of September).


Thanks, I am watching his website everyday. LOL


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

Would love to see a date version Fairwind as well.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

looking autumnal









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbezel (Apr 7, 2021)

Liking that bahama yellow more and more. Now let's hope I manage to get a SF IV


----------



## Shiny-Lights (Nov 16, 2018)

anyone knows are we straight to Seaforth at this point or will there be one more release for universa/fairwind?


----------



## blackbezel (Apr 7, 2021)

Once the current Universa orders from September are assembled and done, I think Seaforth is next. New Universa/Fairwind release is only for 2022 if I recall well


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

Has anyone ever taken the SF with Steel bezel insert to the ocean? If so, did the black paint fall off? Is that an issue?


----------



## Dobbler (Jun 28, 2012)

I'll be posting my Seaforth III Pastel Blue w/date up for sale later today. Lovely watch, keeps perfect time, but I never wear it and I have higher watch priorities in the near future.


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

Dobbler said:


> I'll be posting my Seaforth III Pastel Blue w/date up for sale later today. Lovely watch, keeps perfect time, but I never wear it and I have higher watch priorities in the near future.


Pm sent, thanks.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

🌊 Nimbus Grey…


----------



## Dobbler (Jun 28, 2012)

If you ever want to part with that Nimbus, please give me a shout.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> 🌊 Nimbus Grey…
> 
> View attachment 16181008
> View attachment 16181009
> ...


I don't think I've ever seen that dial color before. For a second, I was questioning whether the new Seaforths are out and I missed the announcement. Looks great.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

NS1 said:


> I don't think I've ever seen that dial color before. For a second, I was questioning whether the new Seaforths are out and I missed the announcement. Looks great.


Thanks much appreciated it… in it’s simplicity it’s extremely beautiful. The Nimbus was one of those limited releases so that’s why you probably haven’t seen to many around, they turn up ever so often. Lol, no news yet in the upcoming Seaforth releases probably not until another few months. We shall see what the color dial configurations will look like.


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> 🌊 Nimbus Grey…
> 
> View attachment 16181008
> View attachment 16181009
> ...


This might be one of my favourite ever. I would love seeing the Universa in Nimbus.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

[


SebM said:


> This might be one of my favourite ever. I would love seeing the Universa in Nimbus.


Thank you, definitely one of my favorite, just perfect elements of color and balance 👌🏽. Would also love to see it also in the Universa, maybe with the indices outlined in a matte Dark Gray to make it pop 😍


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> Nimbus Grey…
> 
> View attachment 16181008
> View attachment 16181009
> ...


Some great shots here. Actually looks grey whereas it usually looks white in most other photos I have seen. 

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

Onedaydyl said:


> Some great shots here. Actually looks grey whereas it usually looks white in most other photos I have seen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


Thank you kindly 🙏🏽! So in person it definitely looks more Gray but what helps here is I matched the tropic strap with the lume in the center indices which makes the contrast of the dial more pronounced 😄👍🏽.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> no news yet in the upcoming Seaforth releases probably not until another few months. We shall see what the color dial configurations will look like.


I sure hope that at least 1 of the remaining 2 colors will be something awesome
that speaks to me and says "buy me" because I just let another sunburst grey with sapphire bezel insert slip through my fingers. 

I know that I have to be patient, but it seems weird that Jason hasn't even decided what the new colors are after several months of anticipation and creating a forum on his website to discuss the new Seaforth. I guess that he really hasn't decided yet. I'm hoping for a sunburst purple with matching sapphire bezel insert, but it's probably a longshot.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> I sure hope that at least 1 of the remaining 2 colors will be something awesome
> that speaks to me and says "buy me" because I just let another sunburst grey with sapphire bezel insert slip through my fingers.
> 
> I know that I have to be patient, but it seems weird that Jason hasn't even decided what the new colors are after several months of anticipation and creating a forum on his website to discuss the new Seaforth. I guess that he really hasn't decided yet. I'm hoping for a sunburst purple with matching sapphire bezel insert, but it's probably a longshot.


He said the SF will be up in November on the site (with all colours/info) I'm guessing/hoping.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

watchman600 said:


> I sure hope that at least 1 of the remaining 2 colors will be something awesome
> that speaks to me and says "buy me" because I just let another sunburst grey with sapphire bezel insert slip through my fingers.
> 
> I know that I have to be patient, but it seems weird that Jason hasn't even decided what the new colors are after several months of anticipation and creating a forum on his website to discuss the new Seaforth. I guess that he really hasn't decided yet. I'm hoping for a sunburst purple with matching sapphire bezel insert, but it's probably a longshot.


Purple won’t be in per his post on his forum.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

dsquared24 said:


> Purple won’t be in per his post on his forum.
> View attachment 16184227


Thanks for the info!
Too bad about the sunburst purple. I could picture that on the Seaforth looking SOOOO good.
So WHAT will the other colors be? 
I would think if the pre-order will be available sometime in November,
he has to already know what the colors are. 
Maybe he only wants to reveal it once there is a rendering/picture of it to show.
Anyway, I hope at least 1 of the 2 is AWESOME.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> I sure hope that at least 1 of the remaining 2 colors will be something awesome
> that speaks to me and says "buy me" because I just let another sunburst grey with sapphire bezel insert slip through my fingers.
> 
> I know that I have to be patient, but it seems weird that Jason hasn't even decided what the new colors are after several months of anticipation and creating a forum on his website to discuss the new Seaforth. I guess that he really hasn't decided yet. I'm hoping for a sunburst purple with matching sapphire bezel insert, but it's probably a longshot.


Sorry to hear about you missing out on the sunburst grey, you will see one again I’m sure of it!
It’s unfortunate not knowing the dial releases in advance so we can make an informed decision as whether to wait for the new release or get one that’s already desirable from the past dials.
The challenge with micro brands is not really knowing the full company vision, and information is scarce as to the development of new releases. But the pro is that they are small which allows more input from fans, hobbyist like us to hopefully influence color dial options that are actually being heard from (Jason) ownership. Also Halios has the leverage because they are in high demand and respected amongst the micro brand enthusiast community. I’m hoping for something different, at least for two of the dials and then keep the Pastel Blue or Bahama Yellow 🤷🏻‍♂️… the purple unfortunately not happening. But what I wanted more was an integrated style bracelet for the Seaforth with features like the quick release button like the one on the Universa. But it looks like no bracelet yet for the Seaforth? All he would have to really do is produce the end links 🙏🏽🙄…


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

Also from what I heard the Pastel Blue and Bahama Yellow are two for sure releases for the Seaforth IV … but the other two color dials no word yet. Just something different hopefully 😎👍🏽…


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Autumn is def here in the NC......this thread needs more pics and bringing some bronzo love. This has got to be the absolute best blend of bronze out there - ages more silver thanks to the aluminum mix and I've enjoyed watching it age. Early pic for reference. With that being said, I'll be all over a SF genIV in stainless when the time comes 😉


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

Oh la la, feels great to finally see this legend in real life


----------



## Dobbler (Jun 28, 2012)

Looks familiar! From Las Vegas to Sweden in just a couple days - enjoy!


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

Does anyone know if the hands of the new SF that's coming out will be from the same Swiss supplier that Jason used for the FW run? Or it will remain the same Chinese supplier as the previous SF?


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> He said the SF will be up in November on the site (with all colours/info) I'm guessing/hoping.


I read in one thread 3 months ago Jason said he will launch the SFIV on a pre-order much like what he did for the FW. But then another more recent thread he said he hasn't hashed out the purchasing method exactly...does anyone know if there are some constraints as to why he can't go with the pre-order route?

I figured that's the best way to make all of us happy, instead of fighting for one.


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

KingKF1221 said:


> I read in one thread 3 months ago Jason said he will launch the SFIV on a pre-order much like what he did for the FW. But then another more recent thread he said he hasn't hashed out the purchasing method exactly...does anyone know if there are some constraints as to why he can't go with the pre-order route?
> 
> I figured that's the best way to make all of us happy, instead of fighting for one.


We already know everybody want one million Bahama Yellow and Pastel Blue watches.

My guess is that the number of cases is limited for the SFIV batch. Maybe Jason want to sell some new stuff also and not only more of the same?


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Baramats said:


> We already know everybody want one million Bahama Yellow and Pastel Blue watches.
> 
> My guess is that the number of cases is limited for the SFIV batch. Maybe Jason want to sell some new stuff also and not only more of the same?


On his April instagram he did a survey asking everyone what config they would like. I'm almost 100% it'll be a pre-order. From reading the Halios forum, sounds like he working on other things as well (mentioned that there are HAQ movements sitting on his desk).


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> On his April instagram he did a survey asking everyone what config they would like. I'm almost 100% it'll be a pre-order. From reading the Halios forum, sounds like he working on other things as well (mentioned that there are HAQ movements sitting on his desk).


It would be great, but I'm not convinced of that. He may be worried that he wouldn't be able to fulfill all the demand if he did a straight pre-order. Supply chains aren't unlimited. 

I'm betting it'll be an early signup for a closed drop or something like that.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Histrionics said:


> It would be great, but I'm not convinced of that. He may be worried that he wouldn't be able to fulfill all the demand if he did a straight pre-order. Supply chains aren't unlimited.
> 
> I'm betting it'll be an early signup for a closed drop or something like that.


SF series III was open for weeks. If he did it then, he can do it now. Take your negativity elsewhere....


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

Dobbler said:


> Looks familiar! From Las Vegas to Sweden in just a couple days - enjoy!


Super fast shipping!

Thanks 👍


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> SF series III was open for weeks. If he did it then, he can do it now. Take your negativity elsewhere....


I certainly hope you're right, all I'm saying is let's not freak out if they don't do it the way we'd probably all prefer.


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## DanKoR0 (Dec 4, 2015)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> SF series III was open for weeks. If he did it then, he can do it now. Take your negativity elsewhere....


Not necessarily... the pandemic threw a wrench in so many things. The whole world is still dealing with all sorts of shortages and delays.

I'm not trying to be negative, and I hope there is an open pre-order so everyone who wants a Seaforth has a shot at one. I just think it's important to keep in mind that the current situation is different from when series III was released.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

DanKoR0 said:


> Not necessarily... the pandemic threw a wrench in so many things. The whole world is still dealing with all sorts of shortages and delays.
> 
> I'm not trying to be negative, and I hope there is an open pre-order so everyone who wants a Seaforth has a shot at one. I just think it's important to keep in mind that the current situation is different from when series III was released.


I think anyone who wanted a Seaforth has one. Jason is trying his best, but there is no room for entitlement in his projects. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

reluctantsnowman said:


> I think anyone who wanted a Seaforth has one. Jason is trying his best, but there is no room for entitlement in his projects.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Really?? What about people that just discovered the brand? I don't have a SF and want one.....


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Really?? What about people that just discovered the brand? I don't have a SF and want one.....


There are always future releases.. secondary.. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

reluctantsnowman said:


> There are always future releases.. secondary..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Yea I'll wait. I'm in Canada, so we don't need to pay duties and taxes. Secondary sucks, you get a SF that's been owned by half a dozen people (regardless of price, that's used and abused).


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sunday special
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## npl_texas (Jan 12, 2015)

JLS36 said:


> Sunday special
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a white dial?


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

npl_texas said:


> Is that a white dial?


It's called nimbus gray, was part of the second Gen with the Eta movements. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

reluctantsnowman said:


> I think anyone who wanted a Seaforth has one. Jason is trying his best, but there is no room for entitlement in his projects.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk



It really doesnt matter because people will still find a way to be mad about the process.

But I tend to agree with you that anyone who wanted a Seaforth has probably gotten one by now. Save maybe the new fans like @SKYWATCH007. I will say that I discover killer watches weekly that Ive never encountered before and only to realize that they are long out of production or such limited production that I'll never get one at retail again....that's just not fair!

This is the 4th generation of Seaforth (coming) and there are plenty (older ones) available on the preowned market. I just traded for one 2 weeks ago. These things go in waves and right now Universa and Fairwind are popping up on watch recon daily. 11 listed in the last 4 days. There was a time that seaforths were available like that. I sold my last bronze seaforth at such a time......... for well under retail.

We all want instant satisfaction and a world catered to us. So no matter what Jason ends up doing someone will be mad.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> It really doesnt matter because people will still find a way to be mad about the process.
> 
> But I tend to agree with you that anyone who wanted a Seadforth has proibably gotten one by now. Save maybe the new fans like @SKYWATCH007. But I discover killer watches weekly that Ive never encountered before and only to realize that they are long out of production or such limited production that I'll never get one at retail again....that's just not fair!
> 
> ...


Eloquently put. New fans wanting instant gratification irks me. Get in line just like the rest of us. There are plenty of other watches to scratch your itch. I say this having owned two seaforths that's it's at the top of the pile for it's price, but you can get similar ones too 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Just bought an Artem sailcloth strap- looks good.









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

I love seeing all of these seaforths. 

Only going to have this thread for viewing as I'm reluctantly letting go of my abyss sapphire because I picked up a bb58. 

Sad to see it go but know it will go to a good home.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

ryan850 said:


> I love seeing all of these seaforths.
> 
> Only going to have this thread for viewing as I'm reluctantly letting go of my abyss sapphire because I picked up a bb58.
> 
> Sad to see it go but know it will go to a good home.


I also have a bb58 blue. They're really nice. Ps you can always grab the new SF coming soon!


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

One from the "vault". BY Seaforth on barton pumpkin strap. Happy Halloween Seaforthfam! 









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Onedaydyl said:


> One from the "vault". BY Seaforth on barton pumpkin strap. Happy Halloween Seaforthfam!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great! Fingers crossed that I can get a Gen IV Bahama. I'll get the Ti Fixed version if possible.


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

Does anyone know are all the gen 4 SF's going to be titanium? Or will there be steel options as well?


----------



## blackbezel (Apr 7, 2021)

Jason mentioned both steel and titanium, so I think you'll be able to choose between the two options, and then select color and bezel.


----------



## npl_texas (Jan 12, 2015)

Well, it's November and I'm anxiously awaiting a Seaforth Preorder button on the website... checking every day lol


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Any day now.....


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Any day now.....


And the button will be active for a week or two, yes?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

warsh said:


> And the button will be active for a week or two, yes?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He still has to confirm the process, but sounds like a pre-order from everything that I have read online.


----------



## npl_texas (Jan 12, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> View attachment 16214987


Beauty


----------



## Pfunk3 (Aug 1, 2012)

Back on the Seaforth train. I like this configuration more than I thought I would (in person)


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Pfunk3 said:


> Back on the Seaforth train. I like this configuration more than I thought I would (in person)
> 
> View attachment 16217064


Black dial or abyss blue? 

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## Pfunk3 (Aug 1, 2012)

Onedaydyl said:


> Black dial or abyss blue?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


Blue. I’m a sucker for blue on most watches.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Just checked the Halios page, still no SF up yet...


----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

Thanks to this thread, I found a Seaforth Roldorf. It's also strapped to a Monta bracelet, my favorite bracelet for the Seaforth.


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

Family trip to the seaside on the West coast of Sweden. I love this watch, although it took some time to get used to the size.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Just checked the Halios page, still no SF up yet...


Keeping on checking my friend.. there is a light at the end of the tunnel 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

This is high anxiety! Checking almost everyday.


----------



## Dobbler (Jun 28, 2012)

Baramats said:


> Family trip to the seaside on the West coast of Sweden. I love this watch, although it took some time to get used to the size.
> 
> View attachment 16220562
> 
> View attachment 16220564



That looks familiar.......


----------



## npl_texas (Jan 12, 2015)

SEAFORTH SERIES IV


ORDERING DETAILS TECHNICAL DETAILS OTHER PRICING: USD775 for rotating bezel; USD735 for fixed bezel SHIPPING: Canada: Free / USA: $25 / Everywhere else: $65 Series IV production now underway with a projected release date of late 2022. Pastel Blue, Bahama Yellow, and a no-fuss black will be our...




halioswatches.com


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

npl_texas said:


> SEAFORTH SERIES IV
> 
> 
> ORDERING DETAILS TECHNICAL DETAILS OTHER PRICING: USD775 for rotating bezel; USD735 for fixed bezel SHIPPING: Canada: Free / USA: $25 / Everywhere else: $65 Series IV production now underway with a projected release date of late 2022. Pastel Blue, Bahama Yellow, and a no-fuss black will be our...
> ...


Awesome, prices are very fair too. Looking forward to see the 2 other colors


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

HALIOS site says:

Series 4

Production underway

Projected Release late Q1 2022

Pastel blue and Bahamas yellow

2 more colors TBA

Orders opening Jan 2022 at earliest. 

Steel and Titanium cases

Sapphire 12 hour and elapsed dive bezels

Fixed steel bezel 

40mm case

41mm bezel

48 lug to lug

20mm lugs

12.4mm thick including crystal 

200m WR

120 click bezel unidirectional 

Sellitta SW-200

No date

$690USD


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

I got this black dial a year ago after buying the Bahama Yellow and sunburst blue versions the year before and it has dominated wrist time. Would love to see it as one of the new colour options.









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Onedaydyl said:


> I got this black dial a year ago after buying the Bahama Yellow and sunburst blue versions the year before and it has dominated wrist time. Would love to see it as one of the new colour options.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So good. 

The original black dial with sapphire bezel and SS trim was my original favourite and probably still is. 

So classic.


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

Are these new specs more or less consistent with previous iterations? Other than colour, titanium, and date?


----------



## jjmc87 (Apr 12, 2020)

Really hope to see a nice black dial like the above also. Seems like they haven't done one in quite a while


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Been a minute since I’ve worn the rare  











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> Been a minute since I’ve worn the rare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So good!


----------



## andyjohnson (Oct 5, 2018)

Histrionics said:


> Are these new specs more or less consistent with previous iterations? Other than colour, titanium, and date?


Yes, the specs are the same from what I can tell. One addition is that this one includes a 12-hour sapphire bezel option where previously I believe that the sapphire bezel was only a diver bezel. That and the addition of titanium seem like the two changes that I can see so far.


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

Full details on the Seaforth IV here:









NOV 10, 2021 | HALIOS Watches


This seems to be the only way to create a sticky thread with this forum software, so this section will be for read-only FAQs and the model-specific threads below will be for questions and discussion. The SFIV (SeaFourth) story so far, as of November 10: general info page is now live on the...




halioswatches.com


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

Some pretty cool tidbits.

Potential velcro strap.
Printed markers instead of applied.
Possible pink dial (sort of bums be out as I was hoping for a cherry blossom Fairwind down the line).
Probably a short pre-order.


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## andyjohnson (Oct 5, 2018)

According to Jason's latest update, it looks like we will be seeing printed instead of applied indices. I'm curious to see how this will look with the new dial material that he mentions but I have really liked the applied indices on the first three generations of the Seaforth. It will be interested to see how this impacts the look of the watch. Orders won't start until January at the soonest so it's going to be awhile. Looking forward to it!


----------



## yellowfury (Aug 28, 2019)

Interesting about the switch to painted vs applied indices. When nick made the switch on the Orion calamity I wondered why as well (I believe he did answer why he switched but I don’t want to put words in his mouth). Personally I prefer the depth applied gives.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Very interesting

A black dial Ti Seaforth with thick printed numerals could have a very tooly vibe. And feel pretty different from a lot of the variants. 

A matte or brushed dial would be cool. Possibility perhaps as gloss black has been done already

Curiosity piqued. (Again)


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

Dang... I was really looking forward to being able to get a Bahama Yellow, but if he does end up going with printed indices... not sure I'll be terribly interested.


----------



## RosesAndSnowflakes (Feb 6, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

lehippi said:


> Dang... I was really looking forward to being able to get a Bahama Yellow, but if he does end up going with printed indices... not sure I'll be terribly interested.


Yea I agree, but if he keeps the black edging it might make it lift more visually. (I'm just talking out of my ass, but hoping for the best)


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Very curious about the printed dial. My assumption is that it will create more of a field watch/tool watch look. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Anybody remember when Jason first mentioned the Bahama yellow option on IG? Here's the picture. It's only a render but might be what the new flatter dial could look like? Also, to my knowledge, halios has only done printed dials on very early models - the holotype and bluering.









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## jjmc87 (Apr 12, 2020)

Something like this would be cool. Would prefer applied (universas are awesome) but as long as it looks good


__
http://instagr.am/p/CD4RUOrH2N5/


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Yah I’d love to see some super thick printed Lume. 

Or even go Pelagos style and make frames colored to match the lume. 

Also seems making indices out of solid lume blocks is pretty rare. But if a micro got into that game it could be awesome. 

Very curious indeed now to see the final result. 

Do I recall right that it was mentioned that the hands and dial layout have been tweaked for the 4?


----------



## andyjohnson (Oct 5, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Also seems making indices out of solid lume blocks is pretty rare. But if a micro got into that game it could be awesome.


The Vertex M100 is a more recent release that used solid blocks of lume like this and it looks brilliant. I don't think that this is a style that we'll see from Halios but for some watches it could look pretty cool.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

andyjohnson said:


> The Vertex M100 is a more recent release that used solid blocks of lume like this and it looks brilliant. I don't think that this is a style that we'll see from Halios but for some watches it could look pretty cool.


Those do look sweet!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

boatswain said:


> HALIOS site says:
> 
> Series 4
> 
> ...


Jason isn't perfect, but the dude tries hard. He could be charging hundreds more but he knows he's making good money and has loyal fans. Count me as loyal halios fan. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Printed dial is pretty disappointing to me, but I'm sure he will do a great job with it. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

I was also hoping it would have applied indices. But whatever Jason decides it will be awesome, he never fails to deliver a great watch every time


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

JLS36 said:


> Printed dial is pretty disappointing to me, but I'm sure he will do a great job with it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk





TheSeikoGuy said:


> I was also hoping it would have applied indices. But whatever Jason decides it will be awesome, he never fails to deliver a great watch every time


I was bummed, but the more I thought about it . . . he didn't say applied indices are too difficult or too expensive. He said he's bored with them; they're tiny batons. Between that and what he is doing as he experiments with dials, I'm guessing he's bored with applied indices because he wants to do something more creative. I'm guessing we're going to be wowed by what we see with the printed indices.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

NS1 said:


> I was bummed, but the more I thought about it . . . he didn't say applied indices are too difficult or too expensive. He said he's bored with them; they're tiny batons. Between that and what he is doing as he experiments with dials, I'm guessing he's bored with applied indices because he wants to do something more creative. I'm guessing we're going to be wowed by what we see with the printed indices.


I like this perspective ty

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

andyjohnson said:


> According to Jason's latest update, it looks like we will be seeing printed instead of applied indices. I'm curious to see how this will look with the new dial material that he mentions but I have really liked the applied indices on the first three generations of the Seaforth. It will be interested to see how this impacts the look of the watch. Orders won't start until January at the soonest so it's going to be awhile. Looking forward to it!


I think I like applied indices MUCH better.
Also, he writes that it will likely be sold out in minutes with the pre-order.
Question: Will I definitely get a chance to buy it?
I signed up for an email alert for the Seaforth4 and want to buy one at the pre-order whenever it becomes available. 
But it seems like I could for sure miss it...
and only SOME people that sign up for pre-order alerts will get it. PLEASE confirm what's the truth. Thanks


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> I think I like applied indices MUCH better.
> Also, he writes that it will likely be sold out in minutes with the pre-order.
> 
> Hey you miss-read it! He wrote "*I think this quantity will let us safely open up a short pre-order without a sellout in minutes.*"


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@SKYWATCH007 THANK YOU SO MUCH for correcting my mistake!
That makes me feel A LOT better...and I signed up to be notified by email.
Have a great weekend!


----------



## jjmc87 (Apr 12, 2020)

I reckon this thread is probably the most reliable way of keeping up


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

jjmc87 said:


> I reckon this thread is probably the most reliable way of keeping up


Def is. I was trying to keep track on the Halios forums and SM but this is easier. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Always been a fan of the Seaforth and never pulled the rigger.
Itching for one and this new gen does it for me.
Right on and curious to see what the black dial version looks like.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Hey guys, while we wait for these new SF's, since the sizing will be the same as previous, any good bracelet recommendations? I saw someone had Baltic BOR at Windup a couple years back, looked decent. 

cheers


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Hey guys, while we wait for these new SF's, since the sizing will be the same as previous, any good bracelet recommendations? I saw someone had Baltic BOR at Windup a couple years back, looked decent.
> 
> cheers


I have the ginault bracelet as per my last post in this thread.However on my bahama yellow watch I prefer straps such as erika's originals, canvas, leather etc as they offer better contrast/combination with the funkier dial colours IMHO. 

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## PointNtime (Oct 22, 2021)

The blue dial really pops! Love it


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Hey guys, while we wait for these new SF's, since the sizing will be the same as previous, any good bracelet recommendations? I saw someone had Baltic BOR at Windup a couple years back, looked decent.
> 
> cheers


Ginault or monta are the best. The Oris 65 and alpinist bracelets also fit.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Does anyone have a Tudor BB58? The ginault looks pretty much the same(without the rivets lol) Wondering if I can just put mine on the SF?


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

Onedaydyl said:


> Anybody remember when Jason first mentioned the Bahama yellow option on IG? Here's the picture. It's only a render but might be what the new flatter dial could look like? Also, to my knowledge, halios has only done printed dials on very early models - the holotype and bluering.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am sure Jason will do a good job even with printed indexes. My only fear is that the BY and PB would be quite pale if the black surround disappeared. That is the one thing I kind of dislike with my pastel blue Universa, i.e. white indexes on a pale dial.
But, on the other hand the lume of the Seaforth (series III) is the only weakness I have found on the SF-line. If printed is better and gets performance like the Fairwind and UNI I would be very happy.


----------



## bearattack (Sep 26, 2021)

Has anybody tried to put a seaforth on an alligator strap? Considering the idea…


----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Hey guys, while we wait for these new SF's, since the sizing will be the same as previous, any good bracelet recommendations? I saw someone had Baltic BOR at Windup a couple years back, looked decent.
> 
> cheers


I'm partial to the Monta bracelet, which does not sit flush with the lugs but gets the job done.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

NOV 10, 2021 | HALIOS Watches


This seems to be the only way to create a sticky thread with this forum software, so this section will be for read-only FAQs and the model-specific threads below will be for questions and discussion. The SFIV (SeaFourth) story so far, as of November 10: general info page is now live on the...




halioswatches.com





The SFIV (SeaFourth) story so far, as of November 10:


general info page is now live on the main website
ordering won't open until January at the earliest as I don't want to be sitting on your cash for an extended period of time. Sign up for notifications and fuhgeddabout stalking the page daily
Series IV will be half the number of watches produced for Series III, primarily because of the big fat capital outlay required to purchase movements (there are four other projects on the go, all requiring cash). The number of watches available in Series IV will still be in the thousands (not hundreds)
I think this quantity will let us safely open up a short pre-order without a sellout in minutes
Ti and steel will be priced the same (the cost difference to me was negligible)
SFIV will be spread across SS and Ti cases, with a choice of sapphire 12-hour, sapphire diver and fixed bezel options. Unfortunately I won't be offering spare bezels for sale or mix-and-match / custom configs
The rotating bezel will be unidirectional. Imperfect execution for the 12-hour bezel but a bi-directional would've either: a) added 1.5mm in thickness to the mid-case; or b) required that we throw out all the work put into the SF over three iterations and start over the case engineering from scratch 
Dials! Pastel Blue and Bahama Yellow for certain. Currently leaning hard on a no-fuss-no-muss black dial as I miss having a dial that goes with any strap. Also testing a pink but it'll be done in a pretty small quantity if it goes ahead. A couple of Roldorf-specific variants are also in the works but again, small quantities
Dials! Part II. The 1.5 year plus testing and colour-picking phase is due to a new (to me) dial material I'd like to use for the SFIV. Getting close so I hope to have more info soon 
Dials! Part III. Quite bored of applied markers, so I'm going for printed lume this time around. Part of the testing is getting some depth out of the print and avoiding a flat, dull look
Straps: rubber for sure, velcro being tested. Sorry no bracelet!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> Quite bored of applied markers, so I'm going for printed lume this time around.


_sigh_ I thought I might finally go for a Seaforth, but printed indices? That ain't no Seaforth in my mind.


----------



## Thadeust (Dec 14, 2018)

Avo said:


> _sigh_ I thought I might finally go for a Seaforth, but printed indices? That ain't no Seaforth in my mind.


Yah agree, I felt those indices really made the Seaforth what it is. Will have to see what these printed indeces look like and decide then.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

I'm reserving judgement on the printed indices until I see the pictures. 

Jason seems to really take pride in the designs he comes up with and my assumption is he wouldn't do something that would look inferior. 

With that said, I vastly prefer applied indices so this will be interesting to see. Could be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Jason has shown he has a very firm grasp on design and his releases tend to impress most people as can be seen from the flurry of demand for his products. If he switches to printed markers I think it will be different than the applied but not likely less than. 

Additionaly his comment about experiementing with different dial materials may yield a different effect with the printed markers than we are expecting. 

Printed markers on a black glossy enamel dial could be something I am completely in favor of! Hopefully only a few more months till we see teasers.


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

valuewatchguy said:


> Jason has shown he has a very firm grasp on design and his releases tend to impress most people as can be seen from the flurry of demand for his products. If he switches to printed markers I think it will be different than the applied but not likely less than.
> 
> Additionaly his comment about experiementing with different dial materials may yield a different effect with the printed markers than we are expecting.
> 
> Printed markers on a black glossy enamel dial could be something I am completely in favor of! Hopefully only a few more months till we see teasers.


I agree, he knows what he is doing. I hope for a matte black dial with hugely effective lume dots, maybe even X1? Matte dial plus a titanium case go better together imho.
The Fairwind with glossy dial and saphire bezel was a bit too shiny for my taste.


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

wo wo wo, am i reading this right?

"Dials! Part III. Quite bored of applied markers, so I'm going for printed lume this time around. Part of the testing is getting some depth out of the print and avoiding a flat, dull look "

Does that mean that no dial for SFIV with applied indices at all being sold?

Edit, I just read the rest of the posts, seems like that is what's going to happen with SFIV. 

I am a big fan and supporter of his brand and trust his taste. But I must admit I am a bit disappointed reading this change. I have always wanted a SF with its iconic applied indices. But let's wait and see how the actual watch turns out. Perhaps it could be very nice still like the TR660 from MKII


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Jason has shown he has a very firm grasp on design and his releases tend to impress most people as can be seen from the flurry of demand for his products. If he switches to printed markers I think it will be different than the applied but not likely less than.
> 
> Additionaly his comment about experiementing with different dial materials may yield a different effect with the printed markers than we are expecting.
> 
> Printed markers on a black glossy enamel dial could be something I am completely in favor of! Hopefully only a few more months till we see teasers.


I tend to agree with this. After he released universa and fairwind dimensions I was turned off but he nailed those. He delivers I'm not a printed dial fan but I trust his judgment I bet they impress but we will be able to see them at some point not far down the road. He seems to strive for creative enjoyment and everything he's brought to markets has been good. Benefit of the doubt he has earned. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## time+tide (Sep 24, 2020)

I’m hoping something awesome comes out of his testing to have raised printing, its going to be tough to match the applied, also hope he has pictures that really shows how well the prints end up being



KingKF1221 said:


> wo wo wo, am i reading this right?
> 
> "Dials! Part III. Quite bored of applied markers, so I'm going for printed lume this time around. Part of the testing is getting some depth out of the print and avoiding a flat, dull look "
> 
> ...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The applied markers of the seaforths are top notch in quality. Really tidy, great depth, and slightly rounded edges catch light beautifully. So it is a high bar for a printed dial to match. But again, I am keen to see what Halios can do with printing.


----------



## jjmc87 (Apr 12, 2020)

On the bright side, if enough people dislike the printed dials I might actually be able to snag one this time lol


----------



## chris902 (Oct 5, 2020)

I generally strongly prefer applied indices, but I am glad Jason is designing the watches he wants to design. Beyond that, people have had plenty of chances to get a Seaforth with applied indices (this is the fourth distinct iteration, after all), plus two different models with applied indices last year and just about every other model Halios has ever produced has been applied indices (I think the Laguna is the one exception?). I think it's good when designers switch things up.


----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)

I didn't see any mention of a date complication? No date on this series?


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

aaceofspades said:


> I didn't see any mention of a date complication? No date on this series?


Correct. No date only. I think its due the movement they are using. 

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

aaceofspades said:


> I didn't see any mention of a date complication? No date on this series?


I think he mentioned on IG that he didnt have any Date projects lined up in the near future. Unless the HAQ project has a date?


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Sunburst Grey on Strapsco leather










Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

yinzburgher said:


> Sunburst Grey on Strapsco leather
> 
> 
> 
> ...


terrific strap pairing!


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

I love buying new different material straps. Black dial on kevlar.









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

From a HALIOS forum response:

Grade 2 Ti will be used for series 4.


----------



## Sunami (Aug 14, 2015)

what's the difference between the different titanium grades? i.e. difference between grade 2 and 5, I heard grade 5 is considered the gold standard but just wondering what tangible differences there are


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Sunami said:


> what's the difference between the different titanium grades? i.e. difference between grade 2 and 5, I heard grade 5 is considered the gold standard but just wondering what tangible differences there are


The biggest difference is that grade 2 is comparably soft. If you notice scratches and scuffs on your 316l watches it will be more common and evident on a Grade 2 watch. 

Very similar to 18kt yellow or rose gold. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Sapphire bezel without applied markers seems a bit Jekyll + Hyde. But it will probably be great. 
Black dial ti with fixed bezel sounds damn good for me though.


----------



## time+tide (Sep 24, 2020)

Mr_Finer_Things said:


> The biggest difference is that grade 2 is comparably soft. If you notice scratches and scuffs on your 316l watches it will be more common and evident on a Grade 2 watch.
> 
> Very similar to 18kt yellow or rose gold.
> 
> ...


Im curious whats the purpose of using titanium if its softer than 316l steel, isn’t the point of using titanium because it stronger? The watch is pretty light as is, so it can’t be weight


----------



## acl1986 (Feb 10, 2013)

Just stumbled upon this thread. Glad I found it! Anyone else have a no-date pastel?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

acl1986 said:


> Just stumbled upon this thread. Glad I found it! Anyone else have a no-date pastel?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the perfect combo! The new ones coming will have saphire also. Just trying to picture this without the applied markers. Will be interesting to see how they turn out.


----------



## Itsledinh (Aug 8, 2020)

time+tide said:


> Im curious whats the purpose of using titanium if its softer than 316l steel, isn’t the point of using titanium because it stronger? The watch is pretty light as is, so it can’t be weight


I think titanium has antimagnetic properties(?)


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

It’s also going to have a greyish hue to it so they’ll look different. I’m hoping the two unannounced dial colors play off of that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

The grade 2 vs. grade 5 thing got me thinking: it’d be cool if Jason opted for a scratch-resistant coating on the ti, à la Traska and RZE. I haven’t been following closely so IDK if he’s already mentioned planning to do so or not. 

I know that the coating can darken the color of the metal, which some don’t like. But I think I’ve seen that Traska has moved over time toward a formula that doesn’t darken the metal as much (or much at all).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksanksan (Dec 5, 2020)

ck2k01 said:


> The grade 2 vs. grade 5 thing got me thinking: it’d be cool if Jason opted for a scratch-resistant coating on the ti, à la Traska and RZE. I haven’t been following closely so IDK if he’s already mentioned planning to do so or not.
> 
> I know that the coating can darken the color of the metal, which some don’t like. But I think I’ve seen that Traska has moved over time toward a formula that doesn’t darken the metal as much (or much at all).
> 
> ...


What is your experience with Traska like? I'm interested in the new Venturer coming out in the new year.


----------



## ksanksan (Dec 5, 2020)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> That's the perfect combo! The new ones coming will have saphire also. Just trying to picture this without the applied markers. Will be interesting to see how they turn out.


Someone in the forums on Halios' page inquired about achieving lume depth through a sandwich dial. I wonder if that might be in the works?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

ksanksan said:


> What is your experience with Traska like? I'm interested in the new Venturer coming out in the new year.


Limited. I had a gen 1 Summiteer for a brief stint when they first came out. It was a nice watch, just not the design for me (I’ve been tempted by their other releases too but it just hasn’t been the right time for me as each model and iteration has come out). 

The extra robustness of the scratch-resistant coating seemed like the real deal though  (cough, take note Seiko). Thus, I’d be interested whether Jason springs for such a coating. I could see him going either way 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

time+tide said:


> I’m hoping something awesome comes out of his testing to have raised printing, its going to be tough to match the applied, also hope he has pictures that really shows how well the prints end up being


I would def want to see some sample photos of the dial as well. That said, Jason has always shown great prospect for his designs so I will keep an open mind.


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

ck2k01 said:


> Limited. I had a gen 1 Summiteer for a brief stint when they first came out. It was a nice watch, just not the design for me (I’ve been tempted by their other releases too but it just hasn’t been the right time for me as each model and iteration has come out).
> 
> The extra robustness of the scratch-resistant coating seemed like the real deal though  (cough, take note Seiko). Thus, I’d be interested whether Jason springs for such a coating. I could see him going either way
> 
> ...


what is his current direction for the Ti? 2 or 5?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

KingKF1221 said:


> what is his current direction for the Ti? 2 or 5?





boatswain said:


> From a HALIOS forum response:
> 
> Grade 2 Ti will be used for series 4.


I’ve got some uncoated grade 2 ti watches (e.g., Helson SD, Scurfa D1), and I haven’t noticed any notable durability issues (i.e., crazy scratching). 

But the extra reassurance provided by scratch-resistant coating (on ti as well as SS for that matter) is always nice, even if still not the norm.

I think my RZE Endeavour is my only ti watch with coating at the moment (and I think it’s grade 2 underneath).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

KingKF1221 said:


> I would def want to see some sample photos of the dial as well. That said, Jason has always shown great prospect for his designs so I will keep an open mind.


I trust Jason to do a good job. If anything, I think printed markers will make the vintage vibe stronger and also make the Seaforth a bit more of a tool watch. The series I-III is a bit to good looking imho.

Too good looking:


----------



## FOIS (Oct 19, 2018)

Very skeptical about these printed markers. Also interesting that there are only sapphire bezel options considering the pastel blue/SS bezel is by far the most in demand variant. 

Jason really does his own thing, gotta respect it!


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

FOIS said:


> Very skeptical about these printed markers. Also interesting that there are only sapphire bezel options considering the pastel blue/SS bezel is by far the most in demand variant.
> 
> Jason really does his own thing, gotta respect it!


The pastel/ss is definitely desirable but I'm not sure it's by far the most in demand. I've seen the market go in ebbs and flows. For a minute, the abyss sapphire was tops, the nimbus had it's run, the Bahama yellow, grey sapphire etc. 

I could see a pastel with pastel sapphire bezel being


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The pastel blue with black sapphire is one of my fave combos ️

Great contrast


----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)

I've been trying to buy that combo but I'm always too late! I hope that combo is available with the 4th gen.


----------



## FOIS (Oct 19, 2018)

boatswain said:


> The pastel blue with black sapphire is one of my fave combos ️
> 
> Great contrast


🔥🔥The black dial with SS bezel is still my favorite. First SF I saw in person and still the one I enjoy the most


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Still trying to picture a seaforth without applied markers. 









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

If the printed markers are like my Roldorf edition, I'll give it a try.


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

Onedaydyl said:


> Still trying to picture a seaforth without applied markers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully he makes them as wide as the applied markers with thick lume and some 3D-feeling. To skinny and the watch would look to cheap.


----------



## npl_texas (Jan 12, 2015)

Baramats said:


> Hopefully he makes them as wide as the applied markers with thick lume and some 3D-feeling. To skinny and the watch would look to cheap.


Agreed. I'm hoping the same, otherwise I'll have to pass and look for something on the secondary market and pay a premium.


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi all! I have a Gen III Abyss Blue with 12 hour stainless steel bezel incoming. Does anyone happen to have an extra Abyss Blue divers bezel? Or want to trade their Abyss Blue divers bezel for my 12 hour stainless steel bezel? Thanks!


----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

Just picked up a pastel with 12-hr markers and love how the sloped steel bezel radiates vintage skin diver vibes. Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Does anyone know where to get a replacement canvas strap that is similar to this Halios OEM one?


















Thanks!


----------



## timgiao (Aug 23, 2021)

Looking good on tropic strap also...


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seaforth dial is just fantastic.
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Old bluey


----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)

Lets hope that nimbus grey (or selenic silver) joins the pastel blue for gen 4.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Stubs:




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timgiao (Aug 23, 2021)

ck2k01 said:


> Stubs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is it Ginault OEM bracelet ?


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

I normally wear my seaforth on a ginault bracelet but this simple black 2 stitch strap makes for a more classic option.









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## time+tide (Sep 24, 2020)

ck2k01 said:


> Stubs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a color I hope to get!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

timgiao said:


> is it Ginault OEM bracelet ?


Yep. 



Onedaydyl said:


> I normally wear my seaforth on a ginault bracelet but this simple black 2 stitch strap makes for a more classic option. [/ATTACH=full]16301953[/ATTACH]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


Word. The controversial Ginault bracelet is a heck of a bracelet, but the SF also looks so good on anything you throw at it. 



time+tide said:


> Thats a color I hope to get!


Rock on. I’ve had a few different color ways over time (one of the best things about the SF—all the options!). But FWIW, the Abyss is the one that has stuck around. As you basically get a two-for-one black and blue watch out if it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Another Abyss clocking in today. 



















I would suspect the Abyss colorway may not resurface for awhile as it was part of the last 2 runs. You never know though, as the pastel has remained a core color. 

Hoping we see some more series 4 details soonish.


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

boatswain said:


> Another Abyss clocking in today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jason replied to a bunch of threads earlier today. There is also picture of the new SF case and some other details, like 4 drilled lug holes…

BTW I just missed out on this one. Could not go higher with the steep import tax to Sweden (25 %). But what a great watch this is. If anyone would be willing to part with anything BY or Signal Orange PM me, please


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Another Abyss clocking in today.
> 
> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20211216/92a3987dec2fab8fb9886052d70d229d.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> ...


Back ‘atcha for Abyss day, b:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Cruised over to the HALIOS forum…

Perused the updated replies. 

Seems pink may be one of the colors. 

And here is the pic of the new case…photo credit to Halios from their forum post. 










Observations:

New crown. 

New bezel grip

Lug holes. 

Crown guard shape seems a bit different

Overall gives off a more tooly vibe I would say. And perhaps works better with the added changes to the dial such as printed markers. 

The bracelet is Lorier or Baltic I believe to show the fit. 

Bezel insert is from previous series. Series 4 insert is reportedly different.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Cruised over to the HALIOS forum…
> 
> Perused the updated replies.
> 
> ...


I love it. Looks awesome.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Riffing off that case shot what would I like to see that would suit my fancy for series 4 based on what I think I’ve heard so far?

Ti case

Dark rich matte black dial (the remaining mystery color??)

THICK printed dial markers in BGW9 (not sure if lume type is decided yet)

Ideally brushed hands (not sure if that’s a possibility, probably not)

Dive bezel

Slap that on a matte black or dark grey NATO single pass. 

Ultimate tool seaforth.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

One more of the Abyss Blue:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

boatswain said:


> Riffing off that case shot what would I like to see that would suit my fancy for series 4 based on what I think I’ve heard so far?
> 
> Ti case
> 
> ...


Black matt dial with a printed dial - I suppose it could work 









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## time+tide (Sep 24, 2020)

boatswain said:


> And here is the pic of the new case…photo credit to Halios from their forum post.





boatswain said:


> Riffing off that case shot what would I like to see that would suit my fancy for series 4 based on what I think I’ve heard so far?
> 
> Ti case
> 
> ...


Yep, thats the Baltic BOR in the picture.
with the new guard and depressed crown, I feel Jason is going full blown tool vibe on this iteration, and he mentioned in the (i think) Fairwind forum that he is thinking of going black dials again, so that could possibly be the final choice?


----------



## andyjohnson (Oct 5, 2018)

I put my Seaforth Pastel on a Monta bracelet recently, thanks to some comments on this thread and a to friend pointing them out. It think that it takes the Seaforth to another level. The fit is not quite perfect but it's close.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I love a good strong boring black dial with high contrast. Seriously. So crisp. 

Seems with the rainbow of other colors coming a black dial may make a lot of sense. And hasn’t been seen since series 1. And I think that was a pretty tiny handful. 

Hoping some more pics trickle out soon. Probably a good sign that the case photo has seen the light of day. 

—-

Some old fashioned series 2 pics.


----------



## time+tide (Sep 24, 2020)

andyjohnson said:


> I put my Seaforth Pastel on a Monta bracelet recently, thanks to some comments on this thread and a to friend pointing them out. It think that it takes the Seaforth to another level. The fit is not quite perfect but it's close.
> 
> View attachment 16303712


It looks amazing!


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

boatswain said:


> I love a good strong boring black dial with high contrast. Seriously. So crisp.
> 
> Seems with the rainbow of other colors coming a black dial may make a lot of sense. And hasn’t been seen since series 1. And I think that was a pretty tiny handful.
> 
> ...


I'm with you there. At the beginning of last year, I was 50 and had never owned a black dial before. In the space of 12 months, I'd bought 3 - a seaforth, puck and speedmaster. I sold the puck (regretfully) but the other 2 dominate wrist time. 

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

Has Jason stated that he’s going to be using printed dial indices markers for the upcoming Seaforth release? Because if that’s the case I would be really disappointed. One of my favorite features of his dials are the robust indices that just give the dial depth and a 3D appearance.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> Has Jason stated that he’s going to be using printed dial indices markers for the upcoming Seaforth release? Because if that’s the case I would be really disappointed. One of my favorite features of his dials are the robust indices that just give the dial depth and a 3D appearance.


If I'm remembering right, he said he's focused on printed indices because he's bored with applied indices.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

NS1 said:


> If I'm remembering right, he said he's focused on printed indices because he's bored with applied indices.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

Bored 😑???? ….I honestly can’t see how anyone would prefer printed indices instead of applied??? Does anyone else feel the same? Am I missing something? I have never seen a printed dial over an applied one that makes me say please take my money 💵…it sounds more like cost cutting to me.


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> Bored ???? ….I honestly can’t see how anyone would prefer printed indices instead of applied??? Does anyone else feel the same? Am I missing something? I have never seen a printed dial over an applied one that makes me say please take my money …it sounds more like cost cutting to me.


I was initially thinking the same but then one of the guys put a photo of his roldorf edition in this thread (scroll up) which has printed indexes and then I could see how it could work. Im keeping an open mind. Jason is a marketing genius. The way he gives out sporadic bits of information, just teasing us along! 

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Following on from my classic leather strap photo yesterday; I've switched to a sailcloth strap giving it a more sporty look for the weekend.









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## time+tide (Sep 24, 2020)

I just read thru a couple more of the threads and i’m not sure if I read this right, but black dial looks like a no for series IV? What is the 4th color going to be??? Green?? I don’t think there are any colors left on the wheel to choose from


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Interesting to see how the Seaforth has evolved. For some reason I'm having a hard time with it going more subdued. I'm sure it will look awesome but I was quite fond of the dress-diver side of it especially without a bracelet option.


----------



## andyjohnson (Oct 5, 2018)

time+tide said:


> I just read thru a couple more of the threads and i’m not sure if I read this right, but black dial looks like a no for series IV? What is the 4th color going to be??? Green?? I don’t think there are any colors left on the wheel to choose from


There's not even a third color confirmed yet. Pastel and Bahama Yellow are confirmed. He mentioned a very limited run of pink watches but I don't think that these are one of the four from what I can tell on the product page.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> Bored ???? ….I honestly can’t see how anyone would prefer printed indices instead of applied??? Does anyone else feel the same? Am I missing something?


Some do it’s personal preference. I probably have more printed indices in my collection now than applied. 

He did 3 generations of the SF with applied, and now wants to try printed. I’m excited to see what Jason comes up with.

I get it won’t be for everyone, but I bet it will be better than some may be expecting. 

Cheers!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Abyss shifting tone ️


----------



## time+tide (Sep 24, 2020)

andyjohnson said:


> There's not even a third color confirmed yet. Pastel and Bahama Yellow are confirmed. He mentioned a very limited run of pink watches but I don't think that these are one of the four from what I can tell on the product page.


He loves to make us wait doesn’t he!
I’m still holding out, it really depends on how the painted markers turn out


----------



## time+tide (Sep 24, 2020)

boatswain said:


> Abyss shifting tone ️


The true depth of the abyss


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

TheMeasure said:


> Some do it’s personal preference. I probably have more printed indices in my collection now than applied.
> 
> He did 3 generations of the SF with applied, and now wants to try printed. I’m excited to see what Jason comes up with.
> 
> ...


I have a lot of watches in my collection with printed indices, and yes I agree it’s preference, I just love the applied indices on the Halios which I felt set them apart in terms of micro brand tier level quality.
I know some mention the Roldorf edition which I think it worked well with the overall vintage look; however, I’m not sure how it will look with the Seaforth, but the good thing is I got my Seaforth fix with a few already so I’m not overwhelmed by the news but just surprised, we shall see.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Hmmm... I'm not buying pastel, yellow, pink or green. If there's no black or gray in '22 I guess I'm not getting one. I'd love bathyal blue but I suspect he's sick of that at this point.


----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

92gli said:


> Hmmm... I'm not buying pastel, yellow, pink or green. If there's no black or gray in '22 I guess I'm not getting one. I'd love bathyal blue but I suspect he's sick of that at this point.


I think pink would be great on a Halios, but I'm hoping he saves it for the Fairwind. I really want a cherry blossom Fairwind.


----------



## ccheezy (Jan 22, 2020)

andyjohnson said:


> I put my Seaforth Pastel on a Monta bracelet recently, thanks to some comments on this thread and a to friend pointing them out. It think that it takes the Seaforth to another level. The fit is not quite perfect but it's close.
> 
> View attachment 16303712


Sheeeeeeesh she look good my boi


----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)

Does anyone know if you can replace a ss rotating bezel with a sapphire one? If so, can you purchase this from Jason? I'm asking because I see a nimbus grey for sale and I would love to have one with the sapphire bezel and these are so hard to find.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I don’t believe you can purchase bezels separately.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Doing a little reading today found this on the page:

*"to honour the agreement with Huckberry, I won't be doing another batch in that colour combo for the Universa. Dark green / olive drab is one of the frontrunners for the SFIV, though it won't be with a glossy finish as seen on the Huckversa.:*

This olive drab sounds great!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Hmm. So a dark or muted green May be the fourth color for the series 4…

Olive drab could look good with the more tooly vibe coming to light. 

Ti case
Olive drab dial
Black bezel
Matte markers

Hmm


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Hmm... A matte green might be good with the fixed bezel I want. I can't abide an orange seconds hand on green though. Jason's mysteries are so frustrating!
Since he said he was "too far along" to do a black dial, I think it's safe to assume he's already got the green chosen.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

boatswain said:


> Hmm. So a dark or muted green May be the fourth color for the series 4…
> 
> Olive drab could look good with the more tooly vibe coming to light.
> 
> ...


I was originally just going to get one Steel fixed bahama, but if that green comes out i'll have to get this exact config you mentioned. 
I've resisted on the new astor banks fortitude lite, as well as the nodus pilot (in case something like the above happens)... 😅


----------



## npl_texas (Jan 12, 2015)

What are the three confirmed colors? Blue, yellow, ?


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

npl_texas said:


> What are the three confirmed colors? Blue, yellow, ?


This was a Jason post on the Quartz thread on the Halios forum from about a week ago:

*****

Alexander Joseph weak in the knees for that one.

Come on, I'm already doing pastel blue, pink and yellow for the upcoming SFIV. They're going to peg me as a Rolex homage company

******

Not sure if that means 'confirmed', but its a pretty good indication.


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

Blue this Christmas Day!


----------



## time+tide (Sep 24, 2020)

Saw this in the universa forum, something like this or a little darker still?


----------



## andyjohnson (Oct 5, 2018)

Histrionics said:


> This was a Jason post on the Quartz thread on the Halios forum from about a week ago:
> 
> Come on, I'm already doing pastel blue, pink and yellow for the upcoming SFIV. They're going to peg me as a Rolex homage company


When he first mentioned the pink color, Jason said that it would be for a limited run of watches so I don't believe that it is one of the four colors. It's also not listed as an option along with the other two confirmed colors on the SFIV page.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Doing a little reading today found this on the page:
> 
> *"to honour the agreement with Huckberry, I won't be doing another batch in that colour combo for the Universa. Dark green / olive drab is one of the frontrunners for the SFIV, though it won't be with a glossy finish as seen on the Huckversa.:*
> 
> This olive drab sounds great!


I did some reading/researching too:

*Jason at Halios *Staff member
13d
@John Graham yes, going for a pink with a touch of yellow. More desaturated than not, so approaching a pastel.

So, it looks like we have our 4 colors:
pastel blue, banana yellow, dark green, and pastel pink.
WHERE does that leave me?? I will have to wait and see the pictures when they are done and decide. I may have to sit this one out...AFTER ALL this anticipation...
and just find an excellent condition seaforth3 sunburst grey with sapphire bezel insert with a date - which is EXACTLY what I wanted to begin with. 
I love the color, I prefer a date, I prefer applied indices...
ALL things that won't be on the seaforth4s...unfortunately.
Or perhaps, the green will be awesome and I will just get it brand new.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> I did some reading/researching too:
> 
> *Jason at Halios *Staff member
> 13d
> ...


I hope you're right about the green (even with hints about it). I love boatswain's idea of green with the black sapphire bezel 🤪


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@SKYWATCH007 Me too! An awesome green is my only real option right now, given that he nixed the purple idea.
I'm not going to get a pastel powder blue or a banana yellow or even a pink (probably...though I did have a pink Lucien Piccard, that looked quite nice).


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> @SKYWATCH007 Me too! An awesome green is my only real option right now, given that he nixed the purple idea.
> I'm not going to get a pastel powder blue or a banana yellow or even a pink (probably...though I did have a pink Lucien Piccard, that looked quite nice).


Yea man! Let's keep our fingers crossed. I'm guessing he'll announce/confirm the 2 other colours soon. On his site ordering will open up in January (earliest). So whether it's delayed or not should hear something.
Ps the pink might be cool too. I never really see any pink watches in the wild. I'll use it as an excuse to get an extra one for my gf 😅


----------



## andyjohnson (Oct 5, 2018)

watchman600 said:


> So, it looks like we have our 4 colors:
> pastel blue, banana yellow, dark green, and pastel pink.


Here was Jason's official update on November 10th. "Also testing a pink but it'll be done in a pretty small quantity if it goes ahead." It sounds like a limited number might be released, leading me to believe that pink is not one of the four colors but a small spinoff of the SFIV.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Yeah, but what I copied & pasted was a quote from Jason from 13 days ago...
much more recent.
It looks like Pink is IN.


----------



## blackbezel (Apr 7, 2021)

andyjohnson said:


> Here was Jason's official update on November 10th. "Also testing a pink but it'll be done in a pretty small quantity if it goes ahead." It sounds like a limited number might be released, leading me to believe that pink is not one of the four colors but a small spinoff of the SFIV.


That keeps the 4th color guessing going, I'm hoping Jason can keep it hidden till all specs go live on the website. What else would we be chatting about till then?


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

watchman600 said:


> Yeah, but what I copied & pasted was a quote from Jason from 13 days ago...
> much more recent.
> It looks like Pink is IN.


I think you're reading way too much into that question/answer. He said nothing there relative to the quantity of pink dialed watches. All we know for sure are pastel blue and bahama yellow with pink either a limited edition or the third color.


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

andyjohnson said:


> When he first mentioned the pink color, Jason said that it would be for a limited run of watches so I don't believe that it is one of the four colors. It's also not listed as an option along with the other two confirmed colors on the SFIV page.


Definitely possible, could be anything. My money is on pink being one of the four, but its just a hunch.

Either way I think it'll be great. Jason's colours are usually awesome, and I think pink would look smashing (even if I wish he'd save it for the Fairwind)


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

I'm not normally a black/brown combo fan but I think this works.









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

My favourite photos of my 3 seaforths this year. Happy New Year.























Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

Onedaydyl said:


> I'm not normally a black/brown combo fan but I think this works.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might be the lighting or just my eyes, but that dial looks like a really nice shade of dark green to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

eldasher said:


> Might be the lighting or just my eyes, but that dial looks like a really nice shade of dark green to me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see that too. Its just poor photography! 

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

It would be a really beautiful color for dial. Hope Jason considers such a dark shade of green. Wear it in good health. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

Onedaydyl said:


> I see that too. Its just poor photography!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


Breitling makes a Super Ocean 44 (too big for me) that has a nice shade of green but it’s more of an army green, it’s not as dark Forest green as ur cool photo











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

eldasher said:


> It would be a really beautiful color for dial. Hope Jason considers such a dark shade of green. Wear it in good health.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I remember I took the photo in the bathroom and the walls are pale green which is reflected on the glossy dial. Complete accident but I think you are on to something  

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

Onedaydyl said:


> I remember I took the photo in the bathroom and the walls are pale green which is reflected on the glossy dial. Complete accident but I think you are on to something
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


Perfect! . Now Jason has a mixture! Pale green with black yields the right shade of dark forest green! . 

Cheers

W.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

Onedaydyl said:


> I'm not normally a black/brown combo fan but I think this works.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What strap is that?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

eldasher said:


> Breitling makes a Super Ocean 44 (too big for me) that has a nice shade of green but it’s more of an army green, it’s not as dark Forest green as ur cool photo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could see that color working with the black bezel…

Hoping we get the final color choices soon!


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

Happy New Year!!! Wishing everyone the best!!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

yinzburgher said:


> Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


That grey fume dial is


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Happy New Year and eagerly awaiting a stainless fixie to go with my dark bronzo (although I'm a bit on the fence about the current colors? Guess I should be glad there wasn't a salmon dial option in the mix 😂).......yet. Looks like I'll have to hold out hope for a nice dark green (fingers crossed)


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Well, I had some catching up to do on the Halios site looking at the bits of info Jason has released so far and the ones that scares me the most is the printed dial......I know, I know - I'm sure it will look stunning but I really wanted a dressier fixie in stainless as I have plenty of tool watches already. Ugh, now I'm thinking of a printed dial and can't help it..........










Somebody talk me off the ledge, lol.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Seaforth traffic has increased in the past week or so on Recon! People are getting ready!


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

hooliganjrs said:


> Well, I had some catching up to do on the Halios site looking at the bits of info Jason has released so far and the ones that scares me the most is the printed dial......I know, I know - I'm sure it will look stunning but I really wanted a dressier fixie in stainless as I have plenty of tool watches already. Ugh, now I'm thinking of a printed dial and can't help it..........
> 
> View attachment 16340786
> 
> ...


I’m sure it will be executed perfectly but it’s going to be a different vibe. I feel very similar to you and was looking forward to a dressier option with great finishing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## npl_texas (Jan 12, 2015)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Seaforth traffic has increased in the past week or so on Recon! People are getting ready!


It certainly has. I’ve been tempted a few times. I wish he would release a photo or something. Hard to pay $1000+ pre-owned when you can get a new one for significantly less. At least it seems you will be able to get one.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

hooliganjrs said:


> Well, I had some catching up to do on the Halios site looking at the bits of info Jason has released so far and the ones that scares me the most is the printed dial......I know, I know - I'm sure it will look stunning but I really wanted a dressier fixie in stainless as I have plenty of tool watches already. Ugh, now I'm thinking of a printed dial and can't help it..........
> 
> View attachment 16340786
> 
> ...


There's a chance it's gonna be a pretty special dial, but only time will tell


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jjsoviet (May 11, 2020)

I'm also wary about the printed dial, but who knows - it may come out better than expected. One thing that I wish is still an option is the steel bezel, Pastel Blue + steel dive bezel was one of my favorite combos of this piece (close second is Nimbus Grey + sapphire dive bezel) so we'll see once orders open up.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Alright guys and gals. I was on IG and saw Jason changed his profile pic. This def is the new SF!! Looks like it's the "no fuss black." 










I know it's not much to go off of, but the bezel looks thinner and the 12 markers are closer together. The crownguards have changed as @boatswain mentioned from his pic with the baltic BOR bracelet.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Alright guys and gals. I was on IG and saw Jason changed his profile pic. This def is the new SF!! Looks like it's the "no fuss black."
> 
> [/ATTACH type="full"]16349371[/ATTACH]
> 
> I know it's not much to go off of, but the bezel looks thinner and the 12 markers are closer together. The crownguards have changed as @boatswain mentioned from his pic with the baltic BOR bracelet.


Thanks for sharing 

I dig the military vibes of the fully indexed bezel. 

The new lower profile crown guards I’m ambivalent about, but my initial impression is that they look fine, perhaps even somewhat fluidly slick, with the rest of the case shape. 

Like everyone else, I remain ambivalent about the raised printed indices vs. the prior applied ones. Though I suppose it’s a fit with the more military-esque bezel here. E.g., milsubs, including the arguably comparably fluid Seamaster case design.


















Omega - STYLED. Timeless Watches & How to Wear Them New York Tuesday, December 4, 2018 | Phillips


View An extremely rare and historically important stainless steel divers wristwatch with center seconds, fixed spring bars and special military markings, made for the British Royal Army by Omega sold at STYLED. Timeless Watches & How to Wear Them on New York Auction 5 December 2018. Learn more...




www.phillips.com



















Milsub


Milsub




www.tgoodsports.com





Though I appreciate if folks feel the index shape and handset isn’t “milsub enough.” Could have been cool if he innovated a bit more on that front, with some precedent for that with the Roldorfs. 

Anyway, I continue to look forward to seeing more of the Sea4th. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Oooh yes!

I like that. 

Fully indexed bezel leans into the more tooly vibe nicely. 

Gotta be getting close to some more pics soon I would think after that teaser. 

Full black would be awesome.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

It appears the hour markers are bigger/longer too. Both to the initial eye test, but also you can see they are pushed back into the minute track now.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

But wait there is more!!

From the HALIOS forum:

..Which brings us to the question of what form the SFIV
dials will take. I'll be going with the same lacquered brass
dials as on the SFIll, but the markers will be Globolight
XP ceramic appliques. In the mockup below, the lighter
central portion will be the part that is luminous. It's
shown on an Erika's strap, which will not be part of the
package (so go buy one on your own - it's great).
The official colours will be:
• Pastel Blue with black hands and black-bordered
applied markers
O
Bahama Yellow with black hands and black-
bordered applied markers
O
No-catchy-name-yet Pink with black hands and
black-bordered applied markers
O
NF (no-fuss) Black with blasted grey hands and
grey-bordered applied markers
o the aforementioned sapphire variants in a small
quantity, in colours that are none of the above
o it does occur to me that the above lineup looks
like I'm trying to cash in on the latest Rolex
hotness. Ah well
The plan is to ship on a black fitted rubber strap (for all
dial colours), unless a horrible delay occurs and I have to
ship on something else in a pinch. The sapphire bezels
will be black for all the rotating bezel variants.


Pic from the HALIOS forum:










—


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Globolight applied markers!




That will look awesome. 

—

Black dial!  

—

Fitted rubber strap! 

—

Blasted hands! 



—

Oh man. That black version in Ti is the perfect  seaforth!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ahh actually looking at the pic closer..it seems the grey outlines may be printed on the dial and then the white globolight markers are applied proud on top of it.

It does say “mock up” though so hard to say if that is accurate to the final result. 

Maybe it has a frame like a Pelagos.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Sounds like the heat is turning up for someone to pick up a third Sea4th . . .



—

A good ? someone asked that I had been wondering about. 










Arguable, but I think I’m in the “too bad ” camp on that detail.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowfury (Aug 28, 2019)

Really want to know more about those sapphire dials


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Thought it might be interesting to put here one of the original mock up photos Halios issued before the first seaforth was released. Ironically I now own both these variants. The new minute track bezel certainly gives that more tool vibe often mentioned but I think the original sapphire bezel was more "no fuss" than the SFIV. I note Jason mentions SFV too! He likes to keep up dangling! 









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Seaforth on Erica's original strap - great idea - thanks Jason!









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)

I’ve bought and sold previous Seaforths but I’m not making that mistake again. This is my favorite combo so far.


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Seems like we’re talking about printed surround with applied lume. Seeing the dimension it gives I might be interested. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sayan (Aug 19, 2017)

Does anyone know if the bezel will have lume like on SFIIII? I recall that the lume on the bezel should be BGW9 fro SFIV, but will the bezel markers also have lume? Judging on the provided picture it doesn't really look like it has.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I would suspect the sapphire bezel will be lumed. That would be in keeping with previous seaforths.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

boatswain said:


> From the HALIOS forum:
> 
> ..Which brings us to the question of what form the SFIV
> dials will take. I'll be going with the same lacquered brass
> ...


Doesn't the picture seem like everything is white and not blasted grey?
So, it's NOT going to be like the picture?


boatswain said:


> Black with blasted grey hands and
> grey-bordered applied markers


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

My question is going to be: is the black one going to be awesome enough to get
as my first and only Seaforth...OR should I get a sunburst grey with matching bezel insert,
when one eventually pops up in excellent condition...that is not a scam??
I am not really sure, but I am leaning toward a new one...
but do I need/want another black dial watch??
Will that really add to my collection? IDK


----------



## npl_texas (Jan 12, 2015)

watchman600 said:


> Doesn't the picture seem like everything is white and not blasted grey?
> So, it's NOT going to be like the picture?


Wondering the same thing


----------



## npl_texas (Jan 12, 2015)

With the pre-order window will it be possible to order two? It seems like it would be?


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Any idea when preorder will start?? Hopefully I can order one at least

Envoyé de mon M2103K19G en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> Doesn't the picture seem like everything is white and not blasted grey?
> So, it's NOT going to be like the picture?


I am not sure how accurate the pic is to the final product as it’s termed a “mock-up”. 

But here are some zoom ins which may help



















There it looks like the hands are the pale satin of bead blasted steel. 

And it looks like a matching grey colour printed on the dial with white or maybe c3 coloured lume bricks on top. 

But again who knows how accurate this pic is to real life. 

—

I’m curious if the case finishing will be different on the Ti. 

If it had a blasted finish too that would be sweet. 

—


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

I absolutely adore the markers he chose. Tool-ish but more high end than flat painted markers, without being "pretty". Also love how they go into the minute track now. Still wish there was a gray, white or bathyal blue option. But I think I'm on board for a black with fixed bezel.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

I really like the new design. I was hoping for an olive drab but the more I look a the black it's growing on me. The blue lume will look nice on it.


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

I was a little sceptical when I first read that printed indices were planned months back. But seeing the new picture I am 100% on board with it. Really curious to see the new pink color as well. And integrated rubber straps sound awesome.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

They had me at that dial render posted and that's all I needed.
Ready to take the week off to get on the pre-order. Ha.
Love how its not just a plain black dial and comes to always expect a solid piece from the brand.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Knoc said:


> Love how its not just a plain black dial


What do you mean? What are you referring to?
I think the whole point Jason is going for is a "no fuss...plain" black dial.
I think it will look nice...and I am leaning toward getting it,
but I don't understand your comment.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

watchman600 said:


> What do you mean? What are you referring to?
> I think the whole point Jason is going for is a "no fuss...plain" black dial.
> I think it will look nice...and I am leaning toward getting it,
> but I don't understand your comment.


Referring to if he does a sapphire dial and also those indices.
I'm a fan of the no fuss and straight back dials, printer or applied indices.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@Knoc The indices look cool. Sapphire dial seems nice, 
but I thought he wrote that he ISN'T doing it in the end, because of QC concerns.
----
I think I would have preferred the sunburst grey with sapphire bezel insert,
but I don't really like dealing with people selling used watches, 
and sometimes it's changed hands before too or has scratches or it's a scam to beware of.
So, I'm leaning toward getting this black one.
That said, I just found a hard to get model of a different watch,
brand new in the box from someone, 
so it's still possible


----------



## reeder1 (Feb 10, 2017)

watchman600 said:


> @Knoc The indices look cool. Sapphire dial seems nice,
> but I thought he wrote that he ISN'T doing it in the end, because of QC concerns.
> ----
> I think I would have preferred the sunburst grey with sapphire bezel insert,
> ...


I’ve had universally good dealings with forum members here. Good people, honest and trustworthy, both as sellers and as buyers. If I waited to get in on the initial orders I wouldn’t have many of my favorite watches! Check the feedback. You can tell if someone’s shady usually. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

reeder1 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wrong thread?


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

watchman600 said:


> @Knoc The indices look cool. Sapphire dial seems nice,
> but I thought he wrote that he ISN'T doing it in the end, because of QC concerns.
> ----


Looks like a limited run:


```
I have not given up on them though, as I really love that impression of depth that a sapphire dial creates. I will be producing a few hundred as part of the SFIV series (let's call them "test dials"...you won't be seeing a lot of updates or info on them since the quantities will be limited and the ETA is kind of loose). If they hold up nicely for their owners, I'll look at making a larger batch for the SFV.
```


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> View attachment 16358746


I'm having a tough time deciding on the makeup for my first Seaforth, but this combo is definitely in the running.


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

When is pre-order opening up? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itsledinh (Aug 8, 2020)

eldasher said:


> When is pre-order opening up?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jason said January at the earliest


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

TheSeikoGuy said:


> I was a little sceptical when I first read that printed indices were planned months back. But seeing the new picture I am 100% on board with it.


Well, that may be because these are most definitely NOT printed indices! Here's a Moser & Cie dial with globolight numbers:


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Hardest call here us the bezel imo, elapsed time looks amazing, but 12 hour is so functional. Pink strangely sounds intriguing. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Thanks for that update from him.
But HOW would one get on that list for one the few hundred sapphire dial version SF4?


Knoc said:


> Looks like a limited run:
> 
> I have not given up on them though, as I really love that impression of depth that a sapphire dial creates. I will be producing a few hundred as part of the SFIV series (let's call them "test dials"...you won't be seeing a lot of updates or info on them since the quantities will be limited and the ETA is kind of loose). If they hold up nicely for their owners, I'll look at making a larger batch for the SFV. [/code]


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

watchman600 said:


> Thanks for that update from him.
> But HOW would one get on that list for one the few hundred sapphire dial version SF4?


Im curious too!
I hope we can see a side by side and then its a hunger games kind of hustle to get in on a sapphire - haha.


----------



## npl_texas (Jan 12, 2015)

eldasher said:


> When is pre-order opening up?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The $690 question


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

I love a new strap - bradys original









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## Pogo247 (May 11, 2020)

Onedaydyl said:


> I love a new strap - bradys original
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am I right in thinking these are actually rubber straps that look like sailcloth? 

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Pogo247 said:


> Am I right in thinking these are actually rubber straps that look like sailcloth?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


They're leather straps with a sailcloth pattern. I buy them as they are well made, look good and decent fit. 

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Back on Erika's
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## thevowels (Mar 3, 2021)

I had a quick question for the Seaforth wearers... do you find the underside of the lugs sharp or uncomfortable against your wrist? I encountered this with the Universa and was considering if the Seaforth might avoid this issue.


----------



## blackbezel (Apr 7, 2021)

thevowels said:


> I had a quick question for the Seaforth wearers... do you find the underside of the lugs sharp or uncomfortable against your wrist? I encountered this with the Universa and was considering if the Seaforth might avoid this issue.


Not uncomfortable for me, and I've worn the SF on both Halios' straps (leather and rubber), and currently on Erika's strap similar to post #12810. Then again, the Universa on bracelet also doesn't bother me, so it can be due to individual wrist shape.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

thevowels said:


> I had a quick question for the Seaforth wearers... do you find the underside of the lugs sharp or uncomfortable against your wrist? I encountered this with the Universa and was considering if the Seaforth might avoid this issue.


Not in the least. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

thevowels said:


> I had a quick question for the Seaforth wearers... do you find the underside of the lugs sharp or uncomfortable against your wrist? I encountered this with the Universa and was considering if the Seaforth might avoid this issue.


The case back is low enough for the lugs to be well away from the skin. I have tried to show you on this sketchy photo.









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

thevowels said:


> I had a quick question for the Seaforth wearers... do you find the underside of the lugs sharp or uncomfortable against your wrist? I encountered this with the Universa and was considering if the Seaforth might avoid this issue.


Not sharp or uncomfortable on the wrist at all.


----------



## DanKoR0 (Dec 4, 2015)

thevowels said:


> I had a quick question for the Seaforth wearers... do you find the underside of the lugs sharp or uncomfortable against your wrist? I encountered this with the Universa and was considering if the Seaforth might avoid this issue.


I would characterize the lugs as sharp, but I certainly never feel them when I'm wearing my Seaforth. To be fair though, the sharp lugs on my Universa also don't bother me. I could see it being more of an issue if you've got a particularly large wrist, but I don't think it's a common complaint.


----------



## yellowfury (Aug 28, 2019)

Man I had just decided that I really like the seaforth in a steel bezel but it looks like it’s just sapphire or nothing on this batch. Still can’t wait to see the sapphire dial. It may be the one for me.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

yellowfury said:


> Man I had just decided that I really like the seaforth in a steel bezel but it looks like it’s just sapphire or nothing on this batch. Still can’t wait to see the sapphire dial. It may be the one for me.


Where did you see that? I'd also pass too. Not having a bracelet was a huge compromise I was ready to live with, but I really don't want a sapphire bezel.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

92gli said:


> Where did you see that? I'd also pass too. Not having a bracelet was a huge compromise I was ready to live with, but I really don't want a sapphire bezel.


I recall reading that as well on the Halios forum. No steel bezels this go-around. Fixed or sapphire.


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

92gli said:


> Where did you see that? I'd also pass too. Not having a bracelet was a huge compromise I was ready to live with, but I really don't want a sapphire bezel.


I believe that's right. Jason mentioned sapphire or fixed bezels only, and its also listed on the product page.


----------



## yellowfury (Aug 28, 2019)

92gli said:


> Where did you see that? I'd also pass too. Not having a bracelet was a huge compromise I was ready to live with, but I really don't want a sapphire bezel.


"The plan is to ship on a black fitted rubber strap (for all dial colours), unless a horrible delay occurs and I have to ship on something else in a pinch. The sapphire bezels will be black for all the rotating bezel variants. " JAN 7, 2022 | HALIOS Watches


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

NS1 said:


> I recall reading that as well on the Halios forum. No steel bezels this go-around. Fixed or sapphire.


Oh! Nevermind! I saw steel and thought that meant fixed. I want a fixed


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Has there been anything from Jason on whether the case changes will affect how well aftermarket bracelets fit? I know the Ginault has been a popular bracelet option for Seaforths and am hoping to pick one up for a Seaforth IV as well.


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

NS1 said:


> Has there been anything from Jason on whether the case changes will affect how well aftermarket bracelets fit? I know the Ginault has been a popular bracelet option for Seaforths and am hoping to pick one up for a Seaforth IV as well.


Different fit confirmed for series IV. I would hold off on any purchase 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksanksan (Dec 5, 2020)

NS1 said:


> Has there been anything from Jason on whether the case changes will affect how well aftermarket bracelets fit? I know the Ginault has been a popular bracelet option for Seaforths and am hoping to pick one up for a Seaforth IV as well.


It sounds like it is unlikely third party bracelets will fit the new cases. You can read more about it here: Bracelet & Hacks | HALIOS Watches

Jason illustrated the poor fit with a Baltic bracelet (which fit previous generations) with this photo:


----------



## jjram3 (Feb 23, 2021)

ksanksan said:


> It sounds like it is unlikely third party bracelets will fit the new cases. You can read more about it here: Bracelet & Hacks | HALIOS Watches
> 
> Jason illustrated the poor fit with a Baltic bracelet (which fit previous generations) with this photo:
> View attachment 16379645


It seems the bezel edge/grip has been changed. Does it look slimmer now than the previous bezels with a sapphire insert? Or is it just perspective?


----------



## DanKoR0 (Dec 4, 2015)

NS1 said:


> Has there been anything from Jason on whether the case changes will affect how well aftermarket bracelets fit? I know the Ginault has been a popular bracelet option for Seaforths and am hoping to pick one up for a Seaforth IV as well.


I think the lug holes may have been moved down a bit, in which case bracelets would fit differently. At some point when an earlier generation was in development, people asked about the possibility of drilled lugs and Jason said he was opposed because the holes would hit the bevel edge on the outside of the lugs. The holes in the prototype pic are below that bevel edge so it stands to reason that either the lug holes or the bevel were moved slightly to accommodate.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

DanKoR0 said:


> I think the lug holes may have been moved down a bit, in which case bracelets would fit differently. At some point when an earlier generation was in development, people asked about the possibility of drilled lugs and Jason said he was opposed because the holes would hit the bevel edge on the outside of the lugs. The holes in the prototype pic are below that bevel edge so it stands to reason that either the lug holes or the bevel were moved slightly to accommodate.


I suspect you're right, especially since the lug to lug is unchanged. A little bit bummed because I envision my perfect Seaforth on a nice Ginault bracelet.


----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)

I just picked up this beauty and have to say I really like the look and feel of this watch.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jjram3 said:


> It seems the bezel edge/grip has been changed. Does it look slimmer now than the previous bezels with a sapphire insert? Or is it just perspective?


Definitely changed. But I think it’s about the same thickness by eyeballing it. That would also make sense to keep the overall dimensions similar and use the same size specs for the sapphire insert. 










But the new bezel appears to have a bevel on the upper and lower edge of the teeth so that probably adds to it looking a little slimmer. So the teeth themselves probably appear shorter if that makes sense. And that likely will make it appear to be slimmer than the old sapphires but thicker than the steel bezels I think


----------



## jjram3 (Feb 23, 2021)

boatswain said:


> Definitely changed. But I think it’s about the same thickness by eyeballing it. That would also make sense to keep the overall dimensions similar and use the same size specs for the sapphire insert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Comparing it to the previous versions makes it easier to understand.


----------



## ewhulbert (Jun 14, 2019)

NS1 said:


> I suspect you're right, especially since the lug to lug is unchanged. A little bit bummed because I envision my perfect Seaforth on a nice Ginault bracelet.


This really bums me out because I have wanted a pastel blue fixed bezel Seaforth on the Ginault bracelet for a couple of years now.

I’ve just missed a couple of times when they came up for sale and thought this was finally my chance to score one. Ugh, this I’ll have to keep my eyes peeled for one aftermarket still.

Any suggestions on alternatives for a go anywhere, do anything watch with a really nice bracelet with quick adjusts in the clasp? I’ve been disappointed with the Zelos ones that are simply not quite nice enough and the NTH which I love but the lack of quick adjust sucks for a Floridian with wrists that swell and shrink a lot.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

ewhulbert said:


> This really bums me out because I have wanted a pastel blue fixed bezel Seaforth on the Ginault bracelet for a couple of years now.
> 
> I’ve just missed a couple of times when they came up for sale and thought this was finally my chance to score one. Ugh, this I’ll have to keep my eyes peeled for one aftermarket still.
> 
> Any suggestions on alternatives for a go anywhere, do anything watch with a really nice bracelet with quick adjusts in the clasp? I’ve been disappointed with the Zelos ones that are simply not quite nice enough and the NTH which I love but the lack of quick adjust sucks for a Floridian with wrists that swell and shrink a lot.


The Christopher Ward C63 Sealander Automatic is surprisingly nice with a tool-less quick adjust clasp for the bracelet. I've got it in green and like it very much.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

bjespo said:


> I just picked up this beauty and have to say I really like the look and feel of this watch.
> View attachment 16381847


Nice!
I keep toying with the idea of getting a used Seaforth3 in excellent condition.
...but will wait until the Seaforth4 is around...and will probably get the new one.


----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

ewhulbert said:


> This really bums me out because I have wanted a pastel blue fixed bezel Seaforth on the Ginault bracelet for a couple of years now.
> 
> I’ve just missed a couple of times when they came up for sale and thought this was finally my chance to score one. Ugh, this I’ll have to keep my eyes peeled for one aftermarket still.
> 
> Any suggestions on alternatives for a go anywhere, do anything watch with a really nice bracelet with quick adjusts in the clasp? I’ve been disappointed with the Zelos ones that are simply not quite nice enough and the NTH which I love but the lack of quick adjust sucks for a Floridian with wrists that swell and shrink a lot.


My NTH is able to accommodate the quick adjust bracelet from Monta, which means there is a high chance it will fit a Ginault bracelet also.


----------



## ewhulbert (Jun 14, 2019)

mistertran510 said:


> My NTH is able to accommodate the quick adjust bracelet from Monta, which means there is a high chance it will fit a Ginault bracelet also.
> 
> View attachment 16385441


I’ve wondered about that. I bought a glidelock bracelet from eBay and it turned out to be a waste of $75. I could not get the darned thing to attach to the NTH at all. Think I’m going to keep looking for a watch with a bracelet I like.
Does Monta sell bracelets separately?
That CW suggestion is an interesting one, I definitely like the C60 Tridents.


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

ewhulbert said:


> This really bums me out because I have wanted a pastel blue fixed bezel Seaforth on the Ginault bracelet for a couple of years now.
> 
> I’ve just missed a couple of times when they came up for sale and thought this was finally my chance to score one. Ugh, this I’ll have to keep my eyes peeled for one aftermarket still.
> 
> Any suggestions on alternatives for a go anywhere, do anything watch with a really nice bracelet with quick adjusts in the clasp? I’ve been disappointed with the Zelos ones that are simply not quite nice enough and the NTH which I love but the lack of quick adjust sucks for a Floridian with wrists that swell and shrink a lot.


You basically just described the Halios Universa, so why not get one of those when gen 2 releases?


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

ewhulbert said:


> I’ve wondered about that. I bought a glidelock bracelet from eBay and it turned out to be a waste of $75. I could not get the darned thing to attach to the NTH at all. Think I’m going to keep looking for a watch with a bracelet I like.
> Does Monta sell bracelets separately?
> That CW suggestion is an interesting one, I definitely like the C60 Tridents.


Monta at one point did but it was around $400.


----------



## ewhulbert (Jun 14, 2019)

TheSeikoGuy said:


> You basically just described the Halios Universa, so why not get one of those when gen 2 releases?


I just read the note on the FAQ that the next Universa will be automatic, so I think that may be the choice.
Do people think the Halios bracelet lives up to the quality standard of Monta or Ginault? I’m not as much a fan of the way the Halios bracelet looks, but if it’s on that level of quality then the watch is a steal at list price (even if it’s going up with the SW-300 movement).
Thanks for the suggestion Seiko Guy.


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

ewhulbert said:


> I just read the note on the FAQ that the next Universa will be automatic, so I think that may be the choice.
> Do people think the Halios bracelet lives up to the quality standard of Monta or Ginault? I’m not as much a fan of the way the Halios bracelet looks, but if it’s on that level of quality then the watch is a steal at list price (even if it’s going up with the SW-300 movement).
> Thanks for the suggestion Seiko Guy.


I have a monta oceanking v2 and halios fairwind. In my opinion the Monta bracelet is a little nicer overall, and I prefer how it uses ceramic bearings. But the Halios is still amazing quality for the price. Way nicer than a Christopher ward bracelet, and the endlink fitment is right up there with Rolex and Tudor


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Just thought I would flip the bracelet discussion. I was a bracelet guy until I bought my bahama yellow seaforth. I soon realised it looked much better on my erika's black ops strap than my ginault bracelet - too sterile. The new colourways are fun and appears to be more tool like - perfect for single pass, natos, and rubber. 

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## sless711 (Jan 27, 2021)

Onedaydyl said:


> Just thought I would flip the bracelet discussion. I was a bracelet guy until I bought my bahama yellow seaforth. I soon realised it looked much better on my erika's black ops strap than my ginault bracelet - too sterile. The new colourways are fun and appears to be more tool like - perfect for single pass, natos, and rubber.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


Let’s see it!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

ewhulbert said:


> I just read the note on the FAQ that the next Universa will be automatic, so I think that may be the choice.
> Do people think the Halios bracelet lives up to the quality standard of Monta or Ginault? I’m not as much a fan of the way the Halios bracelet looks, but if it’s on that level of quality then the watch is a steal at list price (even if it’s going up with the SW-300 movement).
> Thanks for the suggestion Seiko Guy.


I own the oceanking and the universa. The Monta bracelet is superior in almost all regards. However the universa is considerably cheaper. The universa bracelet has way more in common with the Monta bracelet than it does with many other micro brands in the same price bracket. The halios bracelet is easily the best sub $1k bracelet I've ever seen. So wish he was making a bracelet with the next Gen Seaforth...























Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

sless711 said:


> Let’s see it!


Your wish is my command! On ginault and erika's. Erika's is my preference - strap matches the markers black borders - what do you think?
















Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

JLS36 said:


> I own the oceanking and the universa. The Monta bracelet is superior in almost all regards. However the universa is considerably cheaper. The universa bracelet has way more in common with the Monta bracelet than it does with many other micro brands in the same price bracket. The halios bracelet is easily the best sub $1k bracelet I've ever seen. So wish he was making a bracelet with the next Gen Seaforth... [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20220126/87c1026830d1284f2fb4ed94c788eacf.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20220126/ce1912cd19bc53a222144593f058ec66.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20220126/c371e88fc8824820f7aaff6c879ec3ab.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Concurred. 

For some time, the Monta and Ginault bracelets were the nicest I’d handled (I’m an “affordable to just over”-range guy).



















Then I handled the FW bracelet, and it joined their ranks. 



















I wouldn’t necessarily put any of the three over the other. They all accomplish different things. 

But they’re undoubtedly the former and new kid “affordable to just over” bracelet trinity in my experience.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Onedaydyl said:


> Your wish is my command! On ginault and erika's. Erika's is my preference - strap matches the markers black borders - what do you think? [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20220126/1c6e73678b7e52f2bb86e2f2c7a3b412.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20220126/4e8aa76fcd1ea6ac19b925b0db8d6d43.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk




Variety = the  




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

JLS36 said:


> I own the oceanking and the universa. The Monta bracelet is superior in almost all regards. However the universa is considerably cheaper. The universa bracelet has way more in common with the Monta bracelet than it does with many other micro brands in the same price bracket. The halios bracelet is easily the best sub $1k bracelet I've ever seen. So wish he was making a bracelet with the next Gen Seaforth...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice collection! But as pet my previous post - that nimbus grey on MN strap is the bomb! 

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## sless711 (Jan 27, 2021)

Onedaydyl said:


> Your wish is my command! On ginault and erika's. Erika's is my preference - strap matches the markers black borders - what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right on! Both look great. On the Erika’s gets my vote as well. Bahama yellow with fixed or steel rotating bezel is on my short list🤞


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Last photo of my sunburst blue seaforth before it goes off to its new owner. I have another blue dialled Halios from the back catalogue coming in to freshen things up, so this beauty had to go. 









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Been a minute since I posted on WUS and in this thread, but glad to see the Seaforth love is still going strong! Cleaning out the watch box to justify a recent purchase, and the Nimbus Grey fixed bezel was one of only two watches that didn't end up on the chopping block! Too comfy on an Erika's to give up!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CT07 (Aug 8, 2017)

Is there a resource that shows or tells all the different variations there have been of the Seaforth I - III, Fairwind, and Universa? Mainly the Seaforth though since from what I know so far the Fairwind has 2 dial colors & 3 bezel options and the Universa as 4 dials colors so far.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Is anyone interested in grabbing a pink dial? I'm super excited checking the site daily for updates on when we can order one of these new SF watches. 😂 Am I the only f'n weirdo doing this??


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Is anyone interested in grabbing a pink dial? I'm super excited checking the site daily for updates on when we can order one of these new SF watches.  Am I the only f'n weirdo doing this??


I just check on this thread and let everyone else do the Halios page and social media stalking for me lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdudelikeswatch (Dec 1, 2018)

JLS36 said:


> I own the oceanking and the universa. The Monta bracelet is superior in almost all regards. However the universa is considerably cheaper. The universa bracelet has way more in common with the Monta bracelet than it does with many other micro brands in the same price bracket. The halios bracelet is easily the best sub $1k bracelet I've ever seen. So wish he was making a bracelet with the next Gen Seaforth...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn bro those are great shots and 3 sexy watches. I’ve got a Seaforth and Universa. Not as big a fan of the Universa, but still dig it.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

watchdudelikeswatch said:


> Damn bro those are great shots and 3 sexy watches. I’ve got a Seaforth and Universa. Not as big a fan of the Universa, but still dig it.


Thanks, the universa is a bit smaller than I normally like, but I do quite enjoy it. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdudelikeswatch (Dec 1, 2018)

JLS36 said:


> Thanks, the universa is a bit smaller than I normally like, but I do quite enjoy it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I thought I’d absolutely love it bc of the size and hand winding. Think it’s more the color I went with. That white you’ve got is damn sweet


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Is anyone interested in grabbing a pink dial? I'm super excited checking the site daily for updates on when we can order one of these new SF watches. 😂 Am I the only f'n weirdo doing this??


Me too, I am hoping my six year old daughter will finally approve of one of my watches


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

My favourite combos.









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## Itsledinh (Aug 8, 2020)

Onedaydyl said:


> My favourite combos.
> View attachment 16407812
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk





Onedaydyl said:


> My favourite combos.
> View attachment 16407812
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


I just ordered an Erikas original. I hope they live up to the hype!


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Last week I sold my sunburst blue seaforth as I had another blue dialled Halios set to arrive. Its arrived with famous nanuk case. For a bit of fun, anyone care to guess which watch I have bought? Clue - its not a seaforth.









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Onedaydyl said:


> Last week I sold my sunburst blue seaforth as I had another blue dialled Halios set to arrive. Its arrived with famous nanuk case. For a bit of fun, anyone care to guess which watch I have bought? Clue - its not a seaforth.
> View attachment 16408950
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


It's a v2 puck 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

mplsabdullah said:


> It's a v2 puck
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


Spot on! Well done. He's made a new friend already.









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Onedaydyl said:


> Spot on! Well done. He's made a new friend already.
> View attachment 16409467
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


Congrats on the puck!

We may need a lume shot…


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Been really into BoRs lately. Including finally picking up a Baltic BoR, which I’d seen Jason among others pair with the SF. While pricey, it is quite nice, including because of its quick-release spring bars and new double-pusher clasp.















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

ck2k01 said:


> Been really into BoRs lately. Including finally picking up a Baltic BoR, which I’d seen Jason among others pair with the SF. While pricey, it is quite nice, including because of its quick-release spring bars and new double-pusher clasp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a good looking combo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

ck2k01 said:


> Been really into BoRs lately. Including finally picking up a Baltic BoR, which I’d seen Jason among others pair with the SF. While pricey, it is quite nice, including because of its quick-release spring bars and new double-pusher clasp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't realize Baltic upgraded their clasp. That was my only issue with the bracelet. I might have to get one for my SF! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@ck2k01 I checked it out. And you are not kidding about it being kind of pricey...
it's $150 bucks (with today's conversion rate)...
and it says Baltic though I am not wearing a Baltic watch. 
I think I will stick with the leather or canvas for the Seaforth.
It's nice to see that there are options, though.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

singularityseven said:


> I didn't realize Baltic upgraded their clasp. That was my only issue with the bracelet. I might have to get one for my SF! Thanks for sharing.


You bet  I randomly started flirting again with the idea of picking up the Baltic recently, and was surprised myself when I noticed the clasp upgrade, which I hadn’t seen mentioned anywhere. Helped to push me past the finish line of purchasing  



watchman600 said:


> @ck2k01 I checked it out. And you are not kidding about it being kind of pricey...
> it's $150 bucks (with today's conversion rate)...
> and it says Baltic though I am not wearing a Baltic watch.
> I think I will stick with the leather or canvas for the Seaforth.
> It's nice to see that there are options, though.


Word. The price gave me pause for quite some time: like, for years. 

I paid $130 USD shipped to the US. I think I paid around the same for a preowned Ginault bracelet a few years ago. So that partially helped me to justify it  

The other things that pushed me over the edge were the reportedly versatile curved and solid end links, with convenient quick-release spring bars (so I could use it with other watches). E.g.,










The upgraded clasp. FWIW, I’m cool with the branding, as I don’t mind mixing brands. But I appreciate why others may not prefer this.

And just really being in a BoR phase. If the Baltic hadn’t been in the back of my  for so long, I wouldn’t have splurged on it. But after a few years of thinking about it, I finally decided to just go for it, and rationalized that I’d flip or return it if I regretted it in the metal.

But having now had it in the metal for a week or so, for me, I’m glad I took the plunge. It’s the nicest BoR bracelet I’ve handled.

FWIW, though, there are cheaper BoR options that folks have paired with the SF to good effect. E.g., from WatchGecko and Uncle Seiko. 

But the Baltic seemed to have a few small details in its favor relative to other options. And since I was planning to keep it for the long haul, I figured I might as well shell out the additional  to get the option with all the minute details I liked.

I guess one final point is that it’s debatable how much of an aesthetic fit a BoR is with the generally angular SF. But being randomly super into BoR right now, I’m digging the pairing more than I had historically from afar while looking at others’ pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

ck2k01 said:


> the Baltic seemed to have a few small details in its favor relative to other options. And since I was planning to keep it for the long haul, I figured I might as well shell out the additional
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a very smart way to think...big picture thinking.
I try to do that too.
I just bought a BRAND NEW never worn Seaforth3 sunburst grey with matching sapphire bezel insert.
I had been looking for this awesome colorway for MANY MONTHS.
There were a few opportunities, but I'm pretty particular about only wanting a used watch that is in truly excellent condition, so I was just going to give up and get the Seaforth4 black.

But then a brand new condition (never worn) one turned up and I like the little details "few small details" you mentioned: like the matching date wheel, the special sunburst grey color, with a matching grey sapphire bezel insert, applied markers, etc. 

So, although it was CONSIDERABLY more than the $690 that the new black one would have cost me, I decided that since I really like it a lot better, and I will hopefully be keeping it for a long time, that I would "splurge" and get it.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

watchman600 said:


> This is a very smart way to think...big picture thinking.
> I try to do that too.
> I just bought a BRAND NEW never worn Seaforth3 sunburst grey with matching sapphire bezel insert.
> I had been looking for this awesome colorway for MANY MONTHS.
> ...


Good man 👊 Having been geeking out in this hobby for a while now, I find it satisfying these days to keep an eye out (even if for months or years) for offerings (watch variants, bracelets, straps, etc.) with those little special details that sometimes scratch the itch in the long term. And if those occasional finds require spending a bit extra to lock down, I've grown more willing to do so, within reason.

And congrats on the v3 sapphire SB grey find 🙌 I had a v3 steel bezel SB grey for a time, and it was sweet 👌


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@ck2k01 What is SO amazing is that I was looking / hunting
for 2 watches for the longest time:
the Nodus Avalon "lazurite"/"pelagos" blue
the Halios Seaforth3 sunburst grey with matching sapphire bezel insert
...and then after basically giving up, I was fortunate enough to find BOTH of them
in BRAND NEW never worn condition. 
So weird, but so amazing at the same time


----------



## npl_texas (Jan 12, 2015)

watchman600 said:


> @ck2k01 I checked it out. And you are not kidding about it being kind of pricey...
> it's $150 bucks (with today's conversion rate)...
> and it says Baltic though I am not wearing a Baltic watch.
> I think I will stick with the leather or canvas for the Seaforth.
> It's nice to see that there are options, though.


I'm weird about that too. I wouldn't wear a Baltic branded bracelet on a Halios.


----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

All this talk of sunburst grey inspired me to change watches for the day. Here's mine, in the sun (and snow).


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

stamonkey said:


> All this talk of sunburst grey inspired me to change watches for the day. Here's mine, in the sun (and snow).


Wow those blue highlights really pop in the sun!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

stamonkey said:


> All this talk of sunburst grey inspired me to change watches for the day. Here's mine, in the sun (and snow).


It's probably the Ginault (which is very expensive), 
but what bracelet is that? It seems to go VERY well with the watch.
Thanks


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

Apologies for posting the same message on the Uni, Fairwind, and Seaforth threads. I'm really curious about Halios fans' view on the following.
On the forum, Jason posted "_*I think a super easy-to-wear, no fuss 36mm will be one of the projects for next year*_".
I'm really excited about this idea, I love smaller watches (and they are easier to lend to my wife and to pass to my daughters).
One of my favorite watches is my Omega seamaster cosmic (see below), so easy to wear (but vintage watches are a bit too delicate for me). I feel that a 36mm Halios, although with its own uniqueness, might share the same vibe (not in terms of style or desing per-se but in terms of versatility).
Is it only me or are there others that would like to see a 36mm Halios?
If many are interested we definitely need to pass it on to Jason.
View attachment 16418370


----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

watchman600 said:


> It's probably the Ginault (which is very expensive),
> but what bracelet is that? It seems to go VERY well with the watch.
> Thanks


You are correct sir. It is expensive, but I do think you get what you paid for. It is good quality with a good fit and finish. I switch between the Ginault and an $8 tropic rubber (which also looks good).


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

SebM said:


> Apologies for posting the same message on the Uni, Fairwind and Seaforth threads. I'm really curious about Halios fans' view on the following.
> On the forum, Jason posted "_*I think a super easy-to-wear, no fuss 36mm will be one of the projects for next year*_".
> I'm really excited about this idea, I love smaller watches (and they are easier to lend to my wife and to pass to my daughters).
> One of my favorite watches is my Omega seamaster cosmic (see below), so easy to wear. I feel that a 36mm Halios, although with its own uniqueness, might share the same vibe (not in term of similarity per-se but in terms of versatility).
> ...


I'm curious about what a smaller everyday watch would look like in Halios' design language, but I love me a 36mm watch. I'd be pumped about it.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Histrionics said:


> I'm curious about what a smaller everyday watch would look like in Halios' design language, but I love me a 36mm watch. I'd be pumped about it.


I've always felt the Universa looks smaller than its 38mm size due to the larger bezel. For me, it always wears smaller than a comparable 38mm watch with a thinner bezel and larger dial. 

Maybe it will be a shrunk down Universa. Or, maybe it will be a similar dial size with a thinner bezel. Will be interesting to see.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Question: where do you get the leather strap from Halios? 
And are there color options?
I couldn't find it on the Halios website.
I think my Seaforth3 is coming with a cloth strap and a rubber strap.
I might be ordering lined Horween leather straps from Vaerwatches, but wanted to ask here first.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I don’t believe Halios has sold straps separately in the past or currently. 

And in some of the previous runs it wasn’t always consistent which exact straps would come with each watch I believe. Mostly when it came to colors I think.


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

NS1 said:


> I've always felt the Universa looks smaller than its 38mm size due to the larger bezel. For me, it always wears smaller than a comparable 38mm watch with a thinner bezel and larger dial.
> 
> Maybe it will be a shrunk down Universa. Or, maybe it will be a similar dial size with a thinner bezel. Will be interesting to see.


I agree regarding the bezel. I foresee more months of anxious waiting. Jason has so many ways to keep us hooked, unfair 😂


----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)

What we really need is a batch of GMTs in a sufficient supply so that us _fanboys_ can buy them and not the flippers. If Jason reads these pages I hope he sees how many people would love to see this.


----------



## npl_texas (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## jamiavinav (Sep 29, 2019)

Halios watches are really beautiful - especially the quality of the dial work. I have a couple of them - and cant get over looking at the dials! 
And i agree - GMTs in good supply!!  

Those sold off really fast the last time, and its been a while.... time for new ones. No update on GMT in the recent blog post by jason though


----------



## jamiavinav (Sep 29, 2019)

Onedaydyl said:


> Last photo of my sunburst blue seaforth before it goes off to its new owner. I have another blue dialled Halios from the back catalogue coming in to freshen things up, so this beauty had to go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sunburst effect is so cool!!


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

jamiavinav said:


> Halios watches are really beautiful - especially the quality of the dial work. I have a couple of them - and cant get over looking at the dials!
> And i agree - GMTs in good supply!!
> 
> Those sold off really fast the last time, and its been a while.... time for new ones. No update on GMT in the recent blog post by jason though


Let's have some photos of your seaforths. Always good to see other collections. 

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

Awesome watch! Looking forward to the release of the Sea4th tiPink.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

That pink sounds pretty cool. I'm aiming for a Bahama, but if we're only allowed one then it'll be tough.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

My brand new/never worn condition Seaforth3 package from Germany
is STILL on route...since being mailed on February 5th through DHL !!
The tracking information seems to be updated only every several days.
I guess I just have to continue to be patient...which is NOT easy.
This is the last update from February 14th:
Inbound Into Customs
Your item is being processed by United States Customs.
*February 14, 2022, 11:15 am*
Processed Through Facility
ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS)


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Still a favorite 









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)

I just put this on my Erika today.


----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)

Can’t wait for Gen 4- been waiting for a pastel blue/sapphire combo forever.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Just cause and we all ready for this to drop!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Quiet around here.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

Everyone is on the halios website refreshing 😂


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

Artbrz said:


> Everyone is on the halios website refreshing 😂


huh?


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

Histrionics said:


> huh?


My guess, there will be more post in this thread once SF IV is released this quarter. Anytime now…..


----------



## PuYang (May 12, 2017)

Sorry for dumb question,

Was there any mention on what grade titanium is going to be used? Grade 2? Grade 5? Hardened or no?

I'm quite interested in picking up a Seaforth 4 (if I can). I'd be interested in hardened Ti or Grade 5, otherwise I'd go for SS.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

PuYang said:


> Sorry for dumb question,
> 
> Was there any mention on what grade titanium is going to be used? Grade 2? Grade 5? Hardened or no?
> 
> ...


Grade 2 and no hard coating. I think he’s going with that since it more corrosion resistant. It will scratch easier.


----------



## npl_texas (Jan 12, 2015)

PuYang said:


> Sorry for dumb question,
> 
> Was there any mention on what grade titanium is going to be used? Grade 2? Grade 5? Hardened or no?
> 
> ...


I believe he said it’s grade 2 not hardened.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

My Halios Seaforth sunburst grey with sapphire bezel insert in brand new condition finally arrived.
It somehow took 3 full weeks to come from Germany!
But I'm very happy I found it 
I will take some pictures in a day or two.
Too bad he won't be making more of this awesome colorway, 
with the matching date window that looks great.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

I finally got myself a Seaforth Pastel Blue. Bought this pre-owned a while ago, but only got my hands on it recently. Here's a short 'highlight reel' style video-only clip:


----------



## jacksonpt (Feb 12, 2019)

boatswain said:


> I don't think there is summary outside of a couple posts here.
> 
> I'll take a stab off the top of my head and can be corrected...
> 
> ...



Thank you for this, @boatswain... I'm shopping for a Seaforth and trying to get my head around what is what -- this is a HUUUGE help. Are there certain years or date ranges for each series? For example, if I'm looking at a used Seaforth dated 2017, can it be assumed that it's a Series 1?


----------



## jacksonpt (Feb 12, 2019)

I'm a new Seaforth owner and I'm digging into this thread as much as I can... but 600+ pages is a lot to wade through. Is there a roundup of bracelets that fit the Seaforth? Ginault seems to be the most commonly referenced -- any others?


----------



## npl_texas (Jan 12, 2015)

jacksonpt said:


> I'm a new Seaforth owner and I'm digging into this thread as much as I can... but 600+ pages is a lot to wade through. Is there a roundup of bracelets that fit the Seaforth? Ginault seems to be the most commonly referenced -- any others?


I think someone mentioned a Baltic. Could be wrong.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

singularityseven said:


> I finally got myself a Seaforth Pastel Blue. Bought this pre-owned a while ago, but only got my hands on it recently. Here's a short 'highlight reel' style video-only clip:


That was enjoyable. Thanks. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jacksonpt said:


> Thank you for this, @boatswain... I'm shopping for a Seaforth and trying to get my head around what is what -- this is a HUUUGE help. Are there certain years or date ranges for each series? For example, if I'm looking at a used Seaforth dated 2017, can it be assumed that it's a Series 1?


Glad it helped!

In short yes there will be specific dates for each series. 

Lets see…

the series 1 was 2017
Series 2 was 2018
Series 3…I can’t recall but probably easy to track down. Either back tracking in this thread for when the series 3 or probably on Halios’ instagram account.


----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

jacksonpt said:


> I'm a new Seaforth owner and I'm digging into this thread as much as I can... but 600+ pages is a lot to wade through. Is there a roundup of bracelets that fit the Seaforth? Ginault seems to be the most commonly referenced -- any others?


I've personally tried the following bracelets on my various Seaforths:
-Baltic beads of rice (bottom picture)
-Ginault
-Monta (top picture)
-Seiko Alpinist


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@mistertran510 Do you have a picture of the Seaforth on the Seiko Alpinist bracelet?
Does anybody else know if this works well...Alpinist bracelet on the Seaforth?
Strapcode makes at least 1 bracelet specifically designed to fit the Seiko Alpinist,
so that would be awesome if it fit the Seaforth3. Thanks for the help...

though the canvas strap it came with is very good,
and I might want to wear it with a nice leather strap too.


----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

watchman600 said:


> @mistertran510 Do you have a picture of the Seaforth on the Seiko Alpinist bracelet?
> Does anybody else know if this works well...Alpinist bracelet on the Seaforth?
> Strapcode makes at least 1 bracelet specifically designed to fit the Seiko Alpinist,
> so that would be awesome if it fit the Seaforth3. Thanks for the help...
> ...


I'm 90% sure this is the Alpinist bracelet.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Glad it helped!
> 
> In short yes there will be specific dates for each series.
> 
> ...


I’ll hop in where you left off, b. 

The IIIs and GMTs were shipped around the same time, though the IIIs were a long preorder window, whereas the GMTs were a quick drop. Per HODINKEE, that was 2018:









Introducing: The Halios Seaforth GMT (Live Pics & Pricing)


One of the internet's favorite indie watch designs gets an all-important fourth hand.




www.hodinkee.com





The Roldorfs were 2018 too. E.g.,



Halios and Roldorf announce a special edition Seaforth | Acquire



The Bronzes/Bs were 2019. E.g.,



Halios' coveted Seaforth now comes in bronze | Acquire



And that brings us up to the IVs, probably for 2022. 

See here for more details about the nuances of the various SF runs to date:









differences / distinctions in Halios Seaforth versions


I'm thinking about picking up a Halios Seaforth, but am curious about any differences between the different versions. I checked the Halios site and couldn't find any sort of history and background on the watch, so I'm asking here... Are there any differences or distinctions version to version...




www.watchuseek.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

watchman600 said:


> @mistertran510 Do you have a picture of the Seaforth on the Seiko Alpinist bracelet?
> Does anybody else know if this works well...Alpinist bracelet on the Seaforth?
> Strapcode makes at least 1 bracelet specifically designed to fit the Seiko Alpinist,
> so that would be awesome if it fit the Seaforth3. Thanks for the help...
> ...


I personally didn’t like the fit of the Strapcode Alpinist bracelet. The top of the endlink would butt up towards the underside of the bezel almost making contact. About a mm or less to my eyes from making contact. The bezel still turned but I didn’t like how it looked either.


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

mistertran510 said:


> I'm 90% sure this is the Alpinist bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 16471771


Looks like a better fit.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

mistertran510 said:


> View attachment 16471636
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Concurred. These are probably the most common bracelet pairings I’ve seen, though with Ginault being the clear lead.

That said, you can find other oyster, BoR, jubilee, etc. examples folks have found to generally pair, from Uncle Seiko, WatchGecko, Hadley Roma, Oris, no-name stuff on eBay and Amazon, etc.

Probably easiest just to run searches for “seaforth X” in Google Images, replacing X with a style or manufacturer you’re interested in checking out for whether it’s been paired, and if so, how it looks to your eye. Then just think about price; source-ability; and reported fit, comfort, and details (e.g., link connection system, quick-adjust clasp).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

mistertran510 said:


> View attachment 16471636
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ck2k01 said:


> Concurred. These are probably the most common bracelet pairings I’ve seen, though with Ginault being the clear lead.
> 
> That said, you can find other oyster, BoR, jubilee, etc. examples folks have found to generally pair, from Uncle Seiko, WatchGecko, Hadley Roma, Oris, no-name stuff on eBay and Amazon, etc.
> 
> ...


I'll second the bracelet options. I've also tried all of the following and confirm work.

Ginault 
Oris 65
Monta 
Seiko alpinist (oem)
Hadley Roma (hallow endlinks)

I also know the Baltic works as well.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

jacksonpt said:


> I'm a new Seaforth owner and I'm digging into this thread as much as I can... but 600+ pages is a lot to wade through. Is there a roundup of bracelets that fit the Seaforth? Ginault seems to be the most commonly referenced -- any others?


I dig a lot of the other bracelet looks, but my favorite is the Hadley Roma jubilee.


----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)

I just saw this, pretty cool!


----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)

I’m not a fan of the minute markers so I’m happy to see there will be a choice.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

I was excited for the sfiv before seeing Proto pics because I've always been a fan and have owned countless iterations. 

The one thing that has always bothered me and why I ultimately sold all of the sf I went through is because of a lack of a bracelet. 

I know about all of the options and have tried them all but not having one as oem always bugged me. 

I also thought the sf had a very unique look and balanced the vintage and modern look very well in a sea of so many vintage inspired watches recently. 

The new iteration looks too similar to what else is out there imo. Looks very similar to nth odin, Helson shark diver, etc. Also not a fan of the printed vs applied markers. 

It looses some of the dressiness and skews too far to the tool side (for me anyway, I know this was his goal from the get go).


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@ryan850 Exactly right. I agree.
I would think to maybe get the Ginault...but certainly NOT at $250 dollars!
I guess I will wear the sunburst grey seaforth3 on the canvas, 
or on a nice leather strap.


----------



## Iandk (Mar 26, 2016)

watchman600 said:


> @mistertran510 Do you have a picture of the Seaforth on the Seiko Alpinist bracelet?
> Does anybody else know if this works well...Alpinist bracelet on the Seaforth?
> Strapcode makes at least 1 bracelet specifically designed to fit the Seiko Alpinist,
> so that would be awesome if it fit the Seaforth3. Thanks for the help...
> ...


I have tried both the OEM Seiko Alpinist bracelet and the Strapcode bracelet meant to fit Alpinist.

The Seiko Alpinist bracelet fits my Seaforth (I have a Gen III), with a small bit of wobble on the endlink, wanting to move upwards slightly into the rotating bezel, but I've never found it to block the rotation. Fits well enough that it's what I wear the Seaforth on the large majority of the time.

I never did manage to get the Strapcode bracelet to fit my Seaforth properly, the endlink was flopping around all over the place. So, I've got that one on the Alpinist instead...


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

Anyone try the uncle seiko alpinist bracelet on the SF?


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I think this is the most photogenic watch I own.
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)

The secondary Seaforth market has run dry and it's rare to find any sapphire bezels at all. I'm guessing we won't be seeing Gen IV until summer.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

DirtyHarrie said:


>


Which bracelet is that?
Thanks


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

watchman600 said:


> Which bracelet is that?
> Thanks


A Hadley-Roma MB4016RWCE-20 from Amazon. Bought back in 2016 though.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

JLS36 said:


> I think this is the most photogenic watch I own.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great. is that a hybrid rubber strap? Which is it?
Thanks


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

watchman600 said:


> Looks great. is that a hybrid rubber strap? Which is it?
> Thanks


Erika's original. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

watchman600 said:


> Looks great. is that a hybrid rubber strap? Which is it?
> Thanks


Pretty sure it's an Erika's MN strap.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

bjespo said:


> The secondary Seaforth market has run dry and it's rare to find any sapphire bezels at all. I'm guessing we won't be seeing Gen IV until summer.
> 
> View attachment 16480743


Don't be so negative!


----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Don't be so negative!


I’m just being realistic and I’m really in no hurry as Jason will open up the orders when he’s ready. It appears to me (based on his posts) that he is still sourcing all of the components so I think we are still a few months away.


----------



## npl_texas (Jan 12, 2015)

bjespo said:


> I’m just being realistic and I’m really in no hurry as Jason will open up the orders when he’s ready. It appears to me (based on his posts) that he is still sourcing all of the components so I think we are still a few months away.


Maybe he could take 30 seconds and provide an update.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## interdrama (May 11, 2016)

TheMeasure said:


> I dig a lot of the other bracelet looks, but my favorite is the Hadley Roma jubilee.


Very cool. This makes it look like a whole different watch!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Enjoying premium-ish rubber natos this week: 

ZULUDIVER (WatchGecko) Seaton FKM Rubber NATO (black)
ZULUDIVER (WatchGecko) 328 Italian (Bonetto Cinturini) Rubber NATO (gray)


----------



## Shiny-Lights (Nov 16, 2018)

is the halios website down for anyone else? maybe new release incoming?


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Shiny-Lights said:


> is the halios website down for anyone else? maybe new release incoming?


Works for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Shiny-Lights said:


> is the halios website down for anyone else? maybe new release incoming?


Works for me. I just pre-ordered my new Seaforth IV. Too bad you're missing out.


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

Shiny-Lights said:


> is the halios website down for anyone else? maybe new release incoming?


No updates unfortunately. Website was working for me this morning.


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

NS1 said:


> Works for me. I just pre-ordered my new Seaforth IV. Too bad you're missing out.


Did you go with that rainbow dial?


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Histrionics said:


> Did you go with that rainbow dial?


That Pink dial is sweet! Did anyone else see it?


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> That Pink dial is sweet! Did anyone else see it?











I got one of the sapphire variant ; )


----------



## interdrama (May 11, 2016)

Guys why you play with me like this


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

Sorry I might have slept through the last few months, do we have any image of the print dial for the new SF?


----------



## interdrama (May 11, 2016)

KingKF1221 said:


> do we have any image of the print dial for the new SF?


Pretty sure he said he gave up on printing for this round


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

interdrama said:


> Pretty sure he said he gave up on printing for this round


Last I saw was printed indices with borders. Have not heard anything else since.


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

Re printed indices, on Jan.7 Jason wrote (on the forum at the Halios site): "I'll be going with the same lacquered brass dials as on the SFIII, but the markers will be Globolight XP ceramic appliques. In the mockup below, the lighter central portion will be the part that is luminous."

Cropped photo from the same post:








I'm not sure if links to Jason's forum are allowed here, so I won't post one.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Old bluey


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

interdrama said:


> Guys why you play with me like this


It worked for me as well  I'm too gullible, Almost got a heart attack.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Back on the stock rubber.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

JLS36 said:


> Back on the stock rubber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great combo there. 

Love the high contrast all around.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

This wait is killing me. Still no updates since Jan 7th! . I ended up ordering a Baltic Aquascaphe white sandy dial to hold me over...let's see if it lives up to the hype...


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> This wait is killing me. Still no updates since Jan 7th! . I ended up ordering a Baltic Aquascaphe white sandy dial to hold me over...let's see if it lives up to the hype...


I've been tempted to try Baltic too just haven't seen one that screamed at me yet. Plenty I like just not one to push me over the edge yet. And Jason should do a Instagram update. I haven't followed his forums to know of he's updated there yet. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> This wait is killing me. Still no updates since Jan 7th! . I ended up ordering a Baltic Aquascaphe white sandy dial to hold me over...let's see if it lives up to the hype...


I have an Aquascaphe. Unfortunately I don’t wear it as often because the way the crystal is shaped, it distorts the dial and makes me nauseous. I ordered other watches too to hold me over.


----------



## BigPirateBits (Jan 31, 2019)

Artbrz said:


> I have an Aquascaphe. Unfortunately I don’t wear it as often because the way the crystal is shaped, it distorts the dial and makes me nauseous. I ordered other watches too to hold me over.


I find the sapphire crystal the best part of the baltic. It gives acrylic vibes without the scratches. Unfortunately it doesn't have the acrylic warmth. Sucks that it makes you nauseous mate.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Artbrz said:


> I have an Aquascaphe. Unfortunately I don’t wear it as often because the way the crystal is shaped, it distorts the dial and makes me nauseous. I ordered other watches too to hold me over.


Yea that distortion was holding me back a bit as well. I've wanted one for a long time and the white one seemed the most modern-ish to me(and I love BGW9). I hope it doesn't make me nauseous tho lol.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I’m always pleasantly surprised by how peppy the lume is on the SF, belying the narrow indices. The little touch of dual-colored lume on the GMT specifically is also fun and endearing.





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth lume sure is tops especially based on how small the surface area is. 

-

Trying a new combo out on the sunburst. 

Pulls out the toolier side I think with the steel bezel.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Seaforth lume sure is tops especially based on how small the surface area is.
> 
> -
> 
> ...


Looking great! (The pairing, and as always, that dial 🤩)


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Little late night sandwich


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Halios website was updated to list the four colors and to change the projected release date to . . . . late Q2.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

NS1 said:


> Halios website was updated to list the four colors and to change the projected release date to . . . . late Q2.


Not surprised about the delay. My initial projection was always Q2 of 2022.

Supply chain issues are a real thing atm.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

NS1 said:


> Halios website was updated to list the four colors and to change the projected release date to . . . . late Q2.


SOOOOOOOOOOOOO glad I was able to find and get the sunburst grey 
in brand new/unused condition.
I guess I would have gotten the black, but who needs another black, really?
(and pastel blue, banana yellow, and pink do NOT appeal to me at all)
Sunburst purple would have been the best color option, imo
...but he didn't listen/agree.


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

Kind of expected that it would be delayed again. I'm okay waiting, just bought an expensive watch this week anyways so it gives me time to save again lol


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> SOOOOOOOOOOOOO glad I was able to find and get the sunburst grey
> in brand new/unused condition.
> I guess I would have gotten the black, but who needs another black, really?
> (and pastel blue, banana yellow, and pink do NOT appeal to me at all)
> ...


Bahama yellow


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@TheSeikoGuy What did you get?
@SKYWATCH007 Bahama yellow...you're right, but that also does not appeal to me.
The sunburst grey is an awesome colorway 
that I'm really happy with on a watch dial.
I may even get the special Seiko spb143, 
though I will probably restrain myself and not get it.








Still In Love With My Seiko SPB143


James Stacey celebrates his anniversary with the Seiko Prospex SPB143.




www.hodinkee.com




Sunburst purple would have been awesome too.


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

NS1 said:


> Halios website was updated to list the four colors and to change the projected release date to . . . . late Q2.


Where is the "dislike" button??


----------



## Itsledinh (Aug 8, 2020)

Avo said:


> Where is the "dislike" button??


its like 3 months away not that big a deal


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

"Mr. Godot told me to tell you that he won't come this evening but surely tomorrow."


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Anyone have a fairwind and seaforth? I’m wondering if I should actually have my eyes on the FW because of bracelet and applied indices. I’d like to hear your opinion on how they wear and if the FW seems like the dressier option. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

Seaforth is and wears bigger. With the long lugs on the fairwind the lug to lug is about the same.
If you like bracelets take the fairwind, if you have smaller wrist take the fairwind, if you want a cleaner design take the seaforth, if you want a dress watch take the universa, if your budget is big enough buy them all. 

I'm a bracelet guy so i have these:


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

I'm told there's a new fun watch has been launched today. Get in line!
















Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Wish Jason would give us a quick update. He hasn't even done an IG post in almost 5 months.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Wish Jason would give us a quick update. He hasn't even done an IG post in almost 5 months.


Yes he's got a loyal following, clearly communicating with us isn't a priority and I get it. He's also made it clear that it's delayed on the website but still a little statement would be nice to have and takes little effort if it's kbkg just stating the obvious something like: "as you guys can tell covid, cny etc have delayed things yet again, I'm as frustrated as you are and I hope to have them by end of q2. But it's out of my hands unfortunately , when I know you will know. Thanks for being a fan of my products and bearing with me on these delays, I appreciate your support and I can't wait to get these on your wrists "

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

Gen 1 glossy black on black rubberrr


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

Does anyone know if the black dial for the gen 4 will be glossy or matte?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Wearing mine today 









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

Don't know if anyone mentioned this previously, but it looks like Jason is going to be using the same sort of 3D lume that H Moser uses on their heritage dual time pilot watch. It looks really cool, but I wonder if it would look better without the white surrounds...


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

lehippi said:


> Don't know if anyone mentioned this previously, but it looks like Jason is going to be using the same sort of 3D lume that H Moser uses on their heritage dual time pilot watch. It looks really cool, but I wonder if it would look better without the white surrounds...
> View attachment 16523972


This is a photo of a prototype Jason posted some months back. It's classed as a no fuss dial and looks more matte than the glossy black dial photo you posted earlier (looks like the watch you sold me!).









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Abyss


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Good luck on snagging a series IV everyone. I decided to go a different route after a lot of thought. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Mr_Finer_Things said:


> Good luck on snagging a series IV everyone. I decided to go a different route after a lot of thought.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What route is that? What did you get?


----------



## blackbezel (Apr 7, 2021)

You might be back on this route by the time the watch is actually available to order


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

watchman600 said:


> What route is that? What did you get?


Something subtle 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

Mr_Finer_Things said:


> Something subtle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great choice! I love the club campus but I've always been worried about the strap gap. Could share pictures when you receive yours?


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

SebM said:


> Great choice! I love the club campus but I've always been worried about the strap gap. Could share pictures when you receive yours?


Absolutely, I just got a shipping notification.


----------



## BeardlessBuckeye (10 mo ago)

Hi all - very longtime lurker on WUS and finally bit the bullet to create an account because I don't have anybody in my life to geek about watches with. The first gen SF was love at first sight for me and I have been trying to get one for years now. My biggest hangup is wearability and size - I have very dainty (~6") wrists and worry that if I finally do manage to grab one that it won't actually fit me. 

I've spent the last few days sifting through this thread looking at wrist shots, but could anybody here who owns one comment on how it wears? Any other members of the small-wrist tribe who took the plunge on the SF? I strongly considered the Universa and Fairwind when used models slid across my radar, but the long L2L worries me on both. Am I overthinking things?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Welcome 

The case shape of the Seaforth is quite forgiving with generally short lugs and wears pretty slim. 

The dial is on the larger side though due to the narrow bezel. So i would say visually it appears a bit larger than I would think due to the dial, but the case itself is rather forgiving. 

I have a 6.75” wrist though too, so bigger than may be helpful. 

Hopefully someone with the same size wrist as yours can chime in with more helpful pics and thoughts. 

And good luck in the search!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## BeardlessBuckeye (10 mo ago)

boatswain said:


> Welcome
> 
> The case shape of the Seaforth is quite forgiving with generally short lugs and wears pretty slim.
> 
> ...


Thank you, boatswain! While our wrist sizes are not exactly comparable this is an incredibly succinct writeup that helps me visualize how a SF might sit on my wrist. My prevailing thought is that even if it ends up too big for me, I should be able to sell for no loss if I manage to find one that isn't terribly marked up on the secondary market.


----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)

The stainless steel bezels wear a little smaller (and the fixed bezel even smaller yet) if you like that version. My wrist is also 6 3/4 and it wears perfect.


----------



## BeardlessBuckeye (10 mo ago)

bjespo said:


> The stainless steel bezels wear a little smaller (and the fixed bezel even smaller yet) if you like that version. My wrist is also 6 3/4 and it wears perfect.
> View attachment 16536821


Cheers, bjespo - it does look just right on your wrist. Happy Friday to you!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

BeardlessBuckeye said:


> Thank you, boatswain! While our wrist sizes are not exactly comparable this is an incredibly succinct writeup that helps me visualize how a SF might sit on my wrist. My prevailing thought is that even if it ends up too big for me, I should be able to sell for no loss if I manage to find one that isn't terribly marked up on the secondary market.


No sweat

It’s about as safe a purchase from a resale perspective as any in this class. Agreed that worst case it would be easy to move on from. 

I would also add that it sits low and flush on the wrist on a standard strap which will also really help. 

Let me know if you need anything else. 

Any particular version you are hunting for?

Best of luck!


----------



## BeardlessBuckeye (10 mo ago)

boatswain said:


> No sweat
> 
> It’s about as safe a purchase from a resale perspective as any in this class. Agreed that worst case it would be easy to move on from.
> 
> ...


Cheers! I have fallen in love with the abyss blue and sunburst grey versions but those seem to be pretty popular so have been hard to find. I think I would take any bezel combo at this point. Initially I thought I might stick to the fixed bezel version for sizing purposes, but I do love the look of the sapphire 12-hour bezel. Something about the dark bezel really makes the dial pop. 

I did see that there is a Gen IV drop coming in the next few months with some dial colors that skew more playful than I usually tend toward, but I might try to get on the waitlist/pre-order email and see if I can grab one while I continue to monitor for the abyss blue and sunburst grey models.

Thanks again - have a great weekend!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Abyss blue and sunburst grey are two of my faves for sure 

I think the good news is that Abyss blue likely has one of the largest combined runs between series 2 and 3. So may be decent chance of one turning up with patience.


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

BeardlessBuckeye said:


> Hi all - very longtime lurker on WUS and finally bit the bullet to create an account because I don't have anybody in my life to geek about watches with. The first gen SF was love at first sight for me and I have been trying to get one for years now. My biggest hangup is wearability and size - I have very dainty (~6") wrists and worry that if I finally do manage to grab one that it won't actually fit me.
> 
> I've spent the last few days sifting through this thread looking at wrist shots, but could anybody here who owns one comment on how it wears? Any other members of the small-wrist tribe who took the plunge on the SF? I strongly considered the Universa and Fairwind when used models slid across my radar, but the long L2L worries me on both. Am I overthinking things?


Sorry to post pictures of the Universa on the Seaforth forum but it is to give references to your question. I am 6.25" so similar to you (but again wrist shape is an important variable) and the 48mm L2L of the Universa is not too much a problem (I think, but maybe I'm just kidding myself ) thanks the angled-down lugs (I was very apprehensive of the L2L, I usually never go above 46mm).


----------



## BeardlessBuckeye (10 mo ago)

SebM said:


> Sorry to post pictures of the Universa on the Seaforth forum but it is to give references to your question. I am 6.25" so similar to you (but again wrist shape is an important variable) and the 48mm L2L of the Universa is not too much a problem (I think, but maybe I'm just kidding myself ) thanks the angled-down lugs (I was very apprehensive of the L2L, I usually never go above 46mm).
> View attachment 16537617
> View attachment 16537618
> View attachment 16537619
> View attachment 16537620


Not kidding yourself at all  The watch looks like it fits your wrist perfectly. I am now noting that lug shape is something I should pay attention to as well as L2L measurements.

Appreciate the insight and pics!


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

BeardlessBuckeye said:


> Initially I thought I might stick to the fixed bezel version for sizing purposes,


The fixed bezel looks larger visually since it is all dial.


----------



## BeardlessBuckeye (10 mo ago)

Gisae said:


> The fixed bezel looks larger visually since it is all dial.


Good advice, thanks. Would you agree with boatswain that the SS bezel wears smaller than the sapphire version?


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

BeardlessBuckeye said:


> Good advice, thanks. Would you agree with boatswain that the SS bezel wears smaller than the sapphire version?


Yes. Below dials are all the same diameter but look different.


----------



## BeerNye (Mar 4, 2015)

Still in love with this old thing. May have to get it serviced soon, though. It’s been 5 years or so. (An old pic, but it just hits right.)


----------



## BeardlessBuckeye (10 mo ago)

Gisae said:


> Yes. Below dials are all the same diameter but look different.
> View attachment 16538554


So interesting how big a difference the bezel makes in terms of visually how large the watch looks. Cheers for the helpful pic.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Saw this on ig. Never seen this one off before. Looks sweet with the destro and red lettering.


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

BeerNye said:


> Still in love with this old thing. May have to get it serviced soon, though. It’s been 5 years or so. (An old pic, but it just hits right.)
> View attachment 16538646


Snap. Was thinking of getting mine serviced too.









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Love the slim one piece SS bezel with great grip and crisp action


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Well I’m back in on the SF action. Nomos unfortunately was quite small given my 40-42mm diameter and 50 L2L ish preference in watches. Even the wife was like this seems a little dainty on her wrist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## starvenn (Apr 19, 2019)

Peek of the pink dial


----------



## BeardlessBuckeye (10 mo ago)

starvenn said:


> Peek of the pink dial


I actually love this. Not sure I would purchase for myself, but props to Jason for pulling off a pink dial that isn’t garish.


----------



## fchen (Jun 12, 2021)

is that real or photoshopped? 


starvenn said:


> Peek of the pink dial


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

fchen said:


> is that real or photoshopped?


Looks like its a real picture of an initial prototype with the printed markers. Jason dropped it on the discord thing he's doing.

I love that they're doing pink, and think this will be a very nice looking watch, but I'm not sure the hue is for me. I think I'll still shoot for the yellow SF and try for a pink in the Fairwind if they ever do it.


----------



## d_handl3y (Nov 14, 2020)

Histrionics said:


> Looks like its a real picture of an initial prototype with the printed markers. Jason dropped it on the discord thing he's doing.
> 
> I love that they're doing pink, and think this will be a very nice looking watch, but I'm not sure the hue is for me. I think I'll still shoot for the yellow SF and try for a pink in the Fairwind if they ever do it.


Discord he’s doing?


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

BeardlessBuckeye said:


> I actually love this. Not sure I would purchase for myself, but props to Jason for pulling off a pink dial that isn’t garish.


Same feeling here. Not for me but this is very nicely done indeed!


----------



## fchen (Jun 12, 2021)

All their colors are fantastic.


----------



## Sproughton (Nov 23, 2014)

starvenn said:


> Peek of the pink dial


I imagine this will look pretty good with the sapphire bezel


----------



## BeerNye (Mar 4, 2015)

Up late with a cranky 5 day old baby and an almost 5 year old Halios


----------



## yellowfury (Aug 28, 2019)

Histrionics said:


> Looks like its a real picture of an initial prototype with the printed markers. Jason dropped it on the discord thing he's doing.
> 
> I love that they're doing pink, and think this will be a very nice looking watch, but I'm not sure the hue is for me. I think I'll still shoot for the yellow SF and try for a pink in the Fairwind if they ever do it.


wait there’s a Halios discord?


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

starvenn said:


> Peek of the pink dial


This pink looks great, both my wife and my daughter has approved a purchase. Very interested how it will look with the black bezel.

I hope this pink dial will find its way into the Universa and Fairwind lineups.


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

starvenn said:


> Peek of the pink dial


Looks to be coral and not pink I’m curious to see what people think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rainmkr26 (Jan 18, 2018)

yellowfury said:


> wait there’s a Halios discord?


There’s an invite link on the Halios Instagram profile


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I like the pink however I'm not sure if I'd go with it. That said I was also on the fence about the pastel and that's become a long term keeper and favorite of mine. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Curious to see the final details for the new models…

Still hoping on a bead blasted Ti case. 

And a matte dial to go with those lume blocks.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

On a Barton gray hybrid Cordura/silicone:




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> On a Barton gray hybrid Cordura/silicone:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Just another pic. No exciting thoughts.


----------



## BeardlessBuckeye (10 mo ago)

It's been said a lot, boat, but you do take the most immaculate photos. I still can't believe you just use an iPhone.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

BeardlessBuckeye said:


> It's been said a lot, boat, but you do take the most immaculate photos. I still can't believe you just use an iPhone.


Thanks 

I think the biggest thing I discovered when using a phone camera is that there is a pretty fixed focal length (despite what the screen may try to tell you is in focus). And once you figure out where that lies you can approach your shots to take advantage of that. 

And I gotta say it was probably this thread and all the awesome photographers here (and elsewhere) that pushed me to try different things. 

Plus there are a lot pics that end in the trash that never see the light of day!


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

The Nimbus always looks best in slightly overcast natural light, which I assume is Jason's acknowledgment that the sun don't shine bright too often here in Vancouver .









Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Shall we speculate on what the series 4 fitted rubber strap could look like while we wait?

I love a good fitted strap,but the stock Biwi rubber is pretty amazing too, and looks right at home on the Seaforth. 











The one thing I don’t like about fitted straps is that sometimes they bulge out too much at the lugs, extending the watch’s length and creating gaps for us smaller wristed folk. The seaforths shortish lug length and downward angled lugs should help I think for a nice flow around the wrist. 

I am sure Halios is putting some solid thought into the strap design. Also neat to see if there is a cool buckle to go with it.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Question: so I was reading the Ginault bracelet thread,
and someone said that it works for the NTH subs.
...and of course for the Halios seaforths.
So, I am wondering, if therefore, the NTH bracelets will fit the Halios seaforths.
This beads of rice might/will probably look good on it.








20mm Stainless Steel Beads of Rice Bracelet for NTH Subs


This "Beads of Rice-style, 316L stainless steel bracelet with curved (fitted), solid end-links and double-locking tri-fold clasp fits the 20mm lugs on the NTH Subs. It has 10 removable links, and 6 micro-adjustments on the clasp. Fitted to the NTH Subs, it should fit wrists up to 8.25", or 21cm...




watchgauge.com




But I need to know that it will fit well, before I would order it.
What do you think? Thanks


----------



## time+tide (Sep 24, 2020)

BeerNye said:


> Still in love with this old thing. May have to get it serviced soon, though. It’s been 5 years or so. (An old pic, but it just hits right.)
> View attachment 16538646


Love the jubilee on there, did you manage to find a perfectly fitting one or did you have to shave off the shape?


----------



## S. Wind (May 13, 2013)

I have spent so much time trying to find the perfect diver. I think this is it though. Not sure if there will be a sunburst dial version with the new series but I will try to get one regardless. I already have the universa, so I know what to expect in terms of quality.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@S. Wind There won't be a sunburst dial on the Seaforth4s.
I luckily got a new sunburst grey Seaforth3.
So, they *are* out there.


----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)

watchman600 said:


> Question: so I was reading the Ginault bracelet thread,
> and someone said that it works for the NTH subs.
> ...and of course for the Halios seaforths.
> So, I am wondering, if therefore, the NTH bracelets will fit the Halios seaforths.
> This beads of rice might/will probably look good on it.


I remember trying to put the bracelet from my Holland on the Halios and it not working but I can't find the pictures if I did indeed try to document it. I don't really remember why it didn't work out however - maybe it didn't fit at all, or maybe it was just rough fitment?










Sadly the NTH got rehomed a couple years ago though so I can't help more than that, sorry.


----------



## S. Wind (May 13, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> @S. Wind There won't be a sunburst dial on the Seaforth4s.
> I luckily got a new sunburst grey Seaforth3.
> So, they *are* out there.


Well, that sucks. They are out there but far in between. I think I'd only be open to the pastel blue from the 4th series. I think the black dial Jason announced won't do justice to the watch. I have a feeling it will look too plain but we will see. Although the yellow is probably going to look good, it's too occasion specific (especially if wearing a short-sleeve shirt or t-shirt). I want a color you can wear with anything.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Been thinking of trying a shark mesh(staib?) on mine. I'm a bracelet guy and maybe that metal would dress it up a bit. Haven't recalled seeing many on mesh before. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## S. Wind (May 13, 2013)

Does anyone know if the Seaforth IV will have a fixed or a rotating bezel? Also, I am so disappointed that there are no new sunburst colors in production. Would kill to get that grey sunburst one with the fixed bezel...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

S. Wind said:


> Does anyone know if the Seaforth IV will have a fixed or a rotating bezel? Also, I am so disappointed that there are no new sunburst colors in production. Would kill to get that grey sunburst one with the fixed bezel...


The bezel options will be 

fixed steel bezel

Rotating bezel with sapphire insert. 


-

The sunburst grey with fixed bezel is very handsome


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

JLS36 said:


> Been thinking of trying a shark mesh(staib?) on mine. I'm a bracelet guy and maybe that metal would dress it up a bit. Haven't recalled seeing many on mesh before.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


 

It’s been a while since I rocked that setup, so I’d have to dig WAY back in the ol’ Google Photos reel. 

But I remember it looking  

EDIT: Aww yaa, found them: from circa when she first landed back in summer 2018. #throwback





































Bonus (apparently I didn’t even fully commit to trying the Milanese with spring bars )











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S. Wind (May 13, 2013)

Am I the only one that prefers the look of the steel bezel a lot more than the sapphire one? I mean, of course, the sapphire has the advantage of being much more scratch-resistant but I just don't like the look of the dark bezel color.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

ck2k01 said:


> It’s been a while since I rocked that setup, so I’d have to dig WAY back in the ol’ Google Photos reel.
> 
> But I remember it looking
> 
> ...


Thanks it certainly works. Gotta think if that's the look I want to try out. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

S. Wind said:


> Am I the only one that prefers the look of the steel bezel a lot more than the sapphire one?


No, I also prefer the steel. I wish this release included a steel bezel option.


----------



## S. Wind (May 13, 2013)

Avo said:


> No, I also prefer the steel. I wish this release included a steel bezel option.


I was expecting a sarcastic "yes, yes you are the only one" lol because almost always you are never the only one when you pose a question in this way haha. 

I have been reading some of Jason's responses in the Halios website forum and I am kind of disappointed with his approach. He said he won't do a sunburst dial for this release because he doesn't feel that dial anymore or something along those lines. I understand that it's your company and you want to do things that you enjoy but why not serve your customers and give them what they want? I don't like this approach and I am frankly not ecstatic about any of the color options (or the lack of a steel rotating bezel) for the Seaforth IV release even though I like the overall design of the watch and the quality you get for the money.


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

Well, Jason will sell all he can make very quickly, no matter what configurations he offers, so he may as well go with what he likes. It's his design chops that have built his business.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Avo said:


> Well, Jason will sell all he can make very quickly, no matter what configurations he offers, so he may as well go with what he likes. It's his design chops that have built his business.


Very true. Tons of people would have liked to see the Seaforth with a 
Halios "good quality, perfect fit" bracelet, but he won't do it...
or even offer it as an option. It's kind of weird.
But he just doesn't envision the Seaforth "going with" a bracelet,
even though SOOOO many of us do!


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

watchman600 said:


> Question: so I was reading the Ginault bracelet thread,
> and someone said that it works for the NTH subs.
> ...and of course for the Halios seaforths.
> So, I am wondering, if therefore, the NTH bracelets will fit the Halios seaforths.
> ...


Nth bracelet does NOT fit the halios unfortunately.


----------



## Thirdgenbird (Feb 21, 2015)

S. Wind said:


> I was expecting a sarcastic "yes, yes you are the only one" lol because almost always you are never the only one when you pose a question in this way haha.
> 
> I have been reading some of Jason's responses in the Halios website forum and I am kind of disappointed with his approach. He said he won't do a sunburst dial for this release because he doesn't feel that dial anymore or something along those lines. I understand that it's your company and you want to do things that you enjoy but why not serve your customers and give them what they want? I don't like this approach and I am frankly not ecstatic about any of the color options (or the lack of a steel rotating bezel) for the Seaforth IV release even though I like the overall design of the watch and the quality you get for the money.


I think your paragraphs contradict a bit. Jason is giving me exactly what I want.

I have followed every seaforth release but never committed. I’m not a fan of sunburst dials and I’m over polished indices. The matte dial, painted surrounds with lume blocks, and drilled lugs are exactly what I was looking for. I’m sure there are others that agree. Not every release can be all things to all people. It feels like IV is finally my turn.


----------



## S. Wind (May 13, 2013)

Thirdgenbird said:


> I think your paragraphs contradict a bit. Jason is giving me exactly what I want.
> 
> I have followed every seaforth release but never committed. I’m not a fan of sunburst dials and I’m over polished indices. The matte dial, painted surrounds with lume blocks, and drilled lugs are exactly what I was looking for. I’m sure there are others that agree. Not every release can be all things to all people. It feels like IV is finally my turn.


I mean these Jason comments were in response to people who asked him about a sunburst dial on the official Halios forum.

Anyway, with Halios you can never be certain if this will be your turn until you get one because they sell out so quickly haha. I remember reading somewhere though that Jason is stocking up and planning to sell a few thousand watches this time around so they don't sell out after 2 minutes.

By the way, this is going to be the pink dial version. Also, the markers on the actual watch will be applied (ceramic). The indices are printed on the watch in the pic because this is a prototype. The color is set though.


----------



## Thirdgenbird (Feb 21, 2015)

Yep. I can’t decide between black or pink but I would take pastel blue too. if they were gloss or sunburst, I wouldn’t even consider it.


----------



## S. Wind (May 13, 2013)

Thirdgenbird said:


> Yep. I can’t decide between black or pink but I would take pastel blue too. if they were gloss or sunburst, I wouldn’t even consider it.


Well, do you know what the black dial looks like already? Have there been any pictures released of that dial? The other two colors are returning so pink and black were the only question marks.

Edit: I see that there has been a black dial Halios released before. I don't know if there will be a change to the dial design on the Seaforth IV though.


----------



## Thirdgenbird (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## S. Wind (May 13, 2013)

Thirdgenbird said:


>


Is that design confirmed? Not a fan though. At least not with the sapphire bezel version. This will look better with a fixed bezel in my opinion.


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

S. Wind said:


> I mean these Jason comments were in response to people who asked him about a sunburst dial on the official Halios forum.
> 
> Anyway, with Halios you can never be certain if this will be your turn until you get one because they sell out so quickly haha. I remember reading somewhere though that Jason is stocking up and planning to sell a few thousand watches this time around so they don't sell out after 2 minutes.
> 
> ...


Oh no, what is this wizardry? I even start loving pink watches, which I would have never thought.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Thirdgenbird said:


>


Man I don't need another black dial watch and I probably don't need another Seaforth..... AND YET


----------



## S. Wind (May 13, 2013)

RLextherobot said:


> Man I don't need another black dial watch and I probably don't need another Seaforth..... AND YET



What kind of Seaforth do you have right now?

If you sell your existing Seaforth then you will need a new one.


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

S. Wind said:


> Is that design confirmed? Not a fan though. At least not with the sapphire bezel version. This will look better with a fixed bezel in my opinion.


I like this dial. It has that Omega moon watch marker clarity but even more so because it doesn’t have the chronograph sub dials so the markers are more pronounced…or maybe I’m just getting old and appreciate crisp clear dials for my old eyes 

Cheers

W


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PartyBees (Jul 19, 2019)

Does anyone here have a Universa and a Seaforth? Interested to know how they compare.


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

Thirdgenbird said:


>


Bezel markings appear more cream colored compared to the stark white of the dial markers ...


----------



## S. Wind (May 13, 2013)

PartyBees said:


> Does anyone here have a Universa and a Seaforth? Interested to know how they compare.


I have a Universa only and I am interested to know this as well but I think we have to further clarify that we would have to compare a Universa with fixed bezel Seaforth. The rotating bezel version adds another dimension of the Seaforth which separates it from the Universa.


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Trying to get into the summer vibe with this nato strap.









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

PartyBees said:


> Does anyone here have a Universa and a Seaforth? Interested to know how they compare.


I’m out of town, but when I get home I’ll post a shot of my Universa with my first gen no bezel SF


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Any pics of the pastel dial with sapphire bezel out there ️?



Also curious how pastel blue owners would describe the color and texture in real life as it seems to vary a bit in pics?

Is it matte? Sparkly?

Cheers


----------



## acl1986 (Feb 10, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Any pics of the pastel dial with sapphire bezel out there ️?
> 
> 
> 
> ...











No sparkle to note, but it is a beauty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

acl1986 said:


> No sparkle to note, but it is a beauty
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great! Thanks for sharing the pic.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

PartyBees said:


> Does anyone here have a Universa and a Seaforth? Interested to know how they compare.


The universa is a step up in quality of case and finishes. It stands alone in the microbrand world imo, not much I've seen has the same build quality under $1k. The seaforth is no slouch but the universa is a big step. But that said I love my seaforth just as much as the universa. The seaforth dial and bezel are amazing though. I just think the universa case and the addition of a bracelet really took it up a notch.
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@Ellipsis... @ryan850 @JLS36 @Twehttam 
and others, Please answer this QUESTION for me:
ebay has ginault-like bracelets for $55 delivered.
Will they fit the Halios Seaforth3 or maybe not?
There is no way I'm paying $250 for a ginault bracelet...
but $55 is a different story,
and it might look nice on a bracelet. Thanks








20MM CUSTOM MADE GLIDE-LOCK BUCKLE OYSTER BAND FOR 40MM GINAULT OCEAN ROVER MATT | eBay


Tube & Screw for Bell & Ross. Screw, Screw Driver for Hublot. Bezel Insert for Invicta. Tube, Screw, Bridge for Panerai. Watch Band for Panerai. Watch Band for Rolex. Links are removable by screw and clasp is interchangeable.



www.ebay.com


----------



## S. Wind (May 13, 2013)

JLS36 said:


> The universa is a step up in quality of case and finishes. It stands alone in the microbrand world imo, not much I've seen has the same build quality under $1k. The seaforth is no slouch but the universa is a big step. But that said I love my seaforth just as much as the universa. The seaforth dial and bezel are amazing though. I just think the universa case and the addition of a bracelet really took it up a notch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I only have a universa and want to get a Seaforth but can you be more specific with respect to the difference in quality you see between the two? Also, let's ignore the bracelet cause that is separate. In terms of the case what are the significant differences in quality? I think part of the issue is that there isn't a lot of case shown on the Seaforth because of the bezel. The polished part of the bezel on the Universa does give it a premium feel but that isn't possible with the Seaforth. Also, is your Seaforth, the latest gen (third gen) or older? That could explain some of the perceived differences in quality too.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

S. Wind said:


> I only have a universa and want to get a Seaforth but can you be more specific with respect to the difference in quality you see between the two? Also, let's ignore the bracelet cause that is separate. In terms of the case what are the significant differences in quality? I think part of the issue is that there isn't a lot of case shown on the Seaforth because of the bezel. The polished part of the bezel on the Universa does give it a premium feel but that isn't possible with the Seaforth. Also, is your Seaforth, the latest gen (third gen) or older? That could explain some of the perceived differences in quality too.


Second Gen, all three were produced by the same factory and have the same quality, but different movements. Not sure what else do say it's one of the best microbrand dive watches of all time, buy it without reservation. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## S. Wind (May 13, 2013)

JLS36 said:


> Second Gen, all three were produced by the same factory and have the same quality, but different movements. Not sure what else do say it's one of the best microbrand dive watches of all time, buy it without reservation.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Yeah I know. I was just referencing your previous post where you said the Universa "is a step up in quality of case and finishes". I was just wondering in what specific aspects you think the Universa is a step up in quality.


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Swapped on my Baltic bracelet and I’ve fallen in love all over again. 🤩










FYI, 6” wrist-check.


----------



## PartyBees (Jul 19, 2019)

JLS36 said:


> The universa is a step up in quality of case and finishes. It stands alone in the microbrand world imo, not much I've seen has the same build quality under $1k. The seaforth is no slouch but the universa is a big step. But that said I love my seaforth just as much as the universa. The seaforth dial and bezel are amazing though. I just think the universa case and the addition of a bracelet really took it up a notch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great photos! Which dial do you like more?


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

PartyBees said:


> Great photos! Which dial do you like more?


That's tough but probably seaforth 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

FINALLY on my wrist, brand new/never worn condition from Germany!
I love it! It kind of looks good on this grey fabric, 
even though I bought a lined Horween black leather strap for it.
Sunburst Grey is awesome!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

watchman600 said:


> FINALLY on my wrist, brand new/never worn condition from Germany!
> I love it! It kind of looks good on this grey fabric,
> even though I bought a lined Horween black leather strap for it.
> Sunburst Grey is awesome!
> ...


Not to offend any pastel fans but I always think this was a contender for best version of the seaforth. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> FINALLY on my wrist, brand new/never worn condition from Germany!
> I love it! It kind of looks good on this grey fabric,
> even though I bought a lined Horween black leather strap for it.
> Sunburst Grey is awesome!
> ...


Looks great!


Enjoy!!


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

watchman600 said:


> @Ellipsis... @ryan850 @JLS36 @Twehttam
> and others, Please answer this QUESTION for me:
> ebay has ginault-like bracelets for $55 delivered.
> Will they fit the Halios Seaforth3 or maybe not?
> ...


I have a ginault bracelet id sell since I just picked up a ginault ocean rover and I already had 2 ginault bracelets.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@ryan850 I wrote you a private message. Thank you!


----------



## BeardlessBuckeye (10 mo ago)

watchman600 said:


> FINALLY on my wrist, brand new/never worn condition from Germany!
> I love it! It kind of looks good on this grey fabric,
> even though I bought a lined Horween black leather strap for it.
> Sunburst Grey is awesome!


That is truly gorgeous. Congrats on your find!


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Blues brothers.

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

SF GMT on a $10 or so light gray FKM tropic from Ali that just came in. Looks decent. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

ck2k01 said:


> SF GMT on a $10 or so light gray FKM tropic from Ali that just came in. Looks decent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Halios + GMT + diving bezel + Steel bezel = more than decent in my book, near perfect


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

SebM said:


> Halios + GMT + diving bezel + Steel bezel = more than decent in my book, near perfect


Thanks man. This one does tend to get the hat tip  

But FWIW, the strap, while a little long, ain’t bad at all for the price 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I've not seen any updates from Jason on halios forum, discord or Instagram has anyone? 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

JLS36 said:


> I've not seen any updates from Jason on halios forum, discord or Instagram has anyone?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


No, but I assumed the late second quarter projection means we'll hear about a presale date in July or August during the last week or two of June.


----------



## bearattack (Sep 26, 2021)

JLS36 said:


> I've not seen any updates from Jason on halios forum, discord or Instagram has anyone?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


There was an update today: MAY 16, 2022 | HALIOS Watches

Looks there will be some more delays, there’s some logistical issues with the dials and the straps.


----------



## blackbezel (Apr 7, 2021)

I'll keep enjoying my SFIII. Wonder if one of the other models he's working on will now be released first


----------



## S. Wind (May 13, 2013)

There is going to be a delay with the Seaforth IV. It was supposed to be released by the end of Q2. There is a new update (from yesterday) from Jason on Halios' website. 

_Hi all, apologies for the dearth of updates on the SFIV. I do not come bearing good news but it's better than keeping you good folks in the dark.

We are grappling / mayonnaise-wrestling with delays with the dials and straps. We are all tired of hearing COVID being blamed for everything, so I will just say that the delays are "inexplicable".

I've scrapped testing on the sapphire dials and will not be offering them in any quantity for the SFIV, instead going with a 15-layer lacquered dial that will provide the depth that I am looking for. 

The strap folks informed me after 4 months of preparations that lead time is now 6 months from now, so I am making alternate arrangements for the SFIV. So, the planned fitted rubber strap will now be allocated for the SFV (whenever that gets rolling....I can barely manage one series at a time).

I will try to be more transparent with timelines and updates, but there's currently so much uncertainty that the info I provide may not amount to more than a toot in the wind._


----------



## time+tide (Sep 24, 2020)

With all these delays, may as well merge the releases of SFIV and SFV LoL


----------



## BeardlessBuckeye (10 mo ago)

Too bad, glad to have the update though. Must be hellish trying to navigate the current supply chain issues especially when you're a one-man operation like Jason.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

I took a longer break from these forums here and just happened to rediscover this thread here. 

The pink version looks really good and I’m glad Jason is following the C4s path even further. From all the versions I really think the yellow and pink stick out. The non-GMT’s that ist.

I didn’t read every comment now, too much to keep up. But while skipping through the comments I read questions about the ginault bracelet. 

It fits perfectly. I’ll show you:










































Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> I took a longer break from these forums here and just happened to rediscover this thread here.
> 
> The pink version looks really good and I’m glad Jason is following the C4s path even further. From all the versions I really think the yellow and pink stick out. The non-GMT’s that ist.
> 
> ...


You can go right ahead and sell that to me please🤤


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

johnnywash1 said:


> You can go right ahead and sell that to me please


Hah! Thank you, but no. Declined an offer via Instagram, that was…let’s say VERY over the top…


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## duckboyben (Mar 1, 2016)

Spring vibes with the Bahama Yellow


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

duckboyben said:


> Spring vibes with the Bahama Yellow
> 
> View attachment 16659103


Fun pairing! 

May I ask where that strap is from?

Cheers


----------



## duckboyben (Mar 1, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Fun pairing!
> 
> May I ask where that strap is from?
> 
> Cheers


Thanks!

The strap is from Helm


----------



## duckboyben (Mar 1, 2016)

duckboyben said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The strap is from Helm


Helm RS1 in Mint


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Sunburst grey today.










Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

yinzburgher said:


> Sunburst grey today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent pic!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Waiting around for a store to open:










On Baltic BoR. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

ck2k01 said:


> Waiting around for a store to open:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the consensus on the BoR? Quality? Fitment? Comfort? Availability/price?


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

The Endlinks aren’t perfect with the Baltic BOR, but it’s very close and the bracelet itself is great, so… 👍👍.










I have since swapped on the Hadley Roma jubilee others have tried before and like it a smidge better (but maybe because I don’t want to take the BOR off my Aquascaphe! 😹).


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

Twehttam said:


> The Endlinks aren’t perfect with the Baltic BOR, but it’s very close and the bracelet itself is great, so… 👍👍.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I felt the HR jubilee was cheap feeling. I preferred the Monta or Oris bracelet.


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

I could see that, but I love a jangly jubilee and HELs. 😁 Give the Baltic BOR a shot - it’s a nice bracelet (still has some vintage vibe, it’s not super heavy, but has SELs).


----------



## Z engineer (Mar 4, 2017)

S. Wind said:


> It was supposed to be released by the end of Q2.


New update from Jason at Halios forum suggests fall of this year, so beginning of Q4.

The Universa, also targeted for Q2, is apparently off the table for now.


----------



## DKE (Dec 22, 2021)

He also didn't sound super confident about the fall timeline. So I wouldn't get too excited just yet.


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

Yup. My guess would be 2023.


----------



## S. Wind (May 13, 2013)

I don't really understand what Jason is doing. He founded Halios back in 2009. He managed to create a watch brand that has a very good reputation for offering excellent value for the money. Yet, 13 years after he founded Halios, he still struggles to release even 2-3 thousand watches a year (and that is in a good year). This year, it may or may not even reach 1000 depending on whether he can even pull this latest Seaforth release by the end of the year. 

You'd think that given the high demand for his watches, he would expand the company, higher more people, create a proper supply chain, and make more watches. At this point, if some kind of an accident were to happen to him, it seems that the Halios brand would end with him. He either doesn't want to bother making this a proper company for various personal reasons or he enjoys the fact that he has created a microbrand that is highly regarded in the community and whose watches sell at prices above retail on the secondary market more than he enjoys making more money. If this was a 2-year-old microbrand, this whole situation would be perfectly understandable. However, this is now a 13-year-old business and the whole thing just becomes frustrating for the customers.


----------



## Itsledinh (Aug 8, 2020)

S. Wind said:


> I don't really understand what Jason is doing. He founded Halios back in 2009. He managed to create a watch brand that has a very good reputation for offering excellent value for the money. Yet, 13 years after he founded Halios, he still struggles to release even 2-3 thousand watches a year (and that is in a good year). This year, it may or may not even reach 1000 depending on whether he can even pull this latest Seaforth release by the end of the year.
> 
> You'd think that given the high demand for his watches, he would expand the company, higher more people, create a proper supply chain, and make more watches. At this point, if some kind of an accident were to happen to him, it seems that the Halios brand would end with him. He either doesn't want to bother making this a proper company for various personal reasons or he enjoys the fact that he has created a microbrand that is highly regarded in the community and whose watches sell at prices above retail on the secondary market more than he enjoys making more money. If this was a 2-year-old microbrand, this whole situation would be perfectly understandable. However, this is now a 13-year-old business and the whole thing just becomes frustrating for the customers.


Perhaps you could lend Jason a hand. Sounds like you’ve ran a company before


----------



## GeordieB (Jan 9, 2021)

Itsledinh said:


> Perhaps you could lend Jason a hand. Sounds like you’ve ran a company before


🤣👍🏼


----------



## S. Wind (May 13, 2013)

Itsledinh said:


> Perhaps you could lend Jason a hand. Sounds like you’ve ran a company before


Are you implying that it is impossible for a watch microbrand to expand production beyond a couple of thousand units per year because others have already done it? As I said in my first post, I don’t know his reasons for this, but an increase in production is very much attainable. I get a sense from his various posts (my personal impression) that he doesn’t want to give up 100% control over every single aspect of production and development of his watches which would explain the small production volume.


----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)

Over in the Halios forum there's a few posters suggesting Jason process orders for the watch only and then mail the straps at a later date. In other words Jason should do double the work since people NEED to get their watch right now. I think we all need to appreciate the fantastic product that we are very lucky to have and whatever else (if anything) that comes down the road is a bonus. I still want to buy a pastel blue watch and I would gladly pay up to buy a GMT but Jason is under no obligation to do anything other than what he wants to do and when he's ready to do it and we should all respect that.


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

S. Wind said:


> I get a sense from his various posts (my personal impression) that he doesn’t want to give up 100% control over every single aspect of production and development of his watches


That sounds right to me. And his perfectionism may be a substantial contributor to the reputation that his watches enjoy.


----------



## S. Wind (May 13, 2013)

Avo said:


> That sounds right to me. And his perfectionism may be a substantial contributor to the reputation that his watches enjoy.


I also think that he is personally inspecting every single watch made in effect acting as the last person in the quality control chain. Making more watches would make this harder which goes back to a desire to maintain 100% control over every aspect of production. That’s his choice obviously as the owner of the company. I would appreciate it though if he were to give some sort of an update on the future direction of the brand and whether he intends to rack up production at some point in the future or maintain the existing production schedule of releasing small batches. At least, there would be no need for any more speculation about that.


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

I haven't seen any hints that he ever intends to rack up production beyond what he can accomplish within the constraints of his perfectionism.


----------



## S. Wind (May 13, 2013)

Well, I suppose that's the cost of trying to buy a watch that could really sell for close to $2000 due to its production quality for less than $1000.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

S. Wind said:


> Well, I suppose that's the cost of trying to buy a watch that could really sell for close to $2000 due to its production quality for less than $1000.


Exactly. There are numerous brands that have 3-6 employees and, by and large, the watches they are selling for almost what Jason charges aren't even close in quality. Many of them should be $350-400.
People also don't realize that many sole proprietors operate that way because "making more money" isn't worth the other complications.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

bjespo said:


> Over in the Halios forum there's a few posters suggesting Jason process orders for the watch only and then mail the straps at a later date. In other words Jason should do double the work since people NEED to get their watch right now. I think we all need to appreciate the fantastic product that we are very lucky to have and whatever else (if anything) that comes down the road is a bonus. I still want to buy a pastel blue watch and I would gladly pay up to buy a GMT but Jason is under no obligation to do anything other than what he wants to do and when he's ready to do it and we should all respect that.


How about - just sell the damn things without straps 🤔. How many people really use the included straps?

Disappointed about the Universa news. I've been warming up to a slight thickness increase in order to interact with that sharp crown less. 

I was probably already out on the seaforth since it wasn't going to have a bracelet again.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

S. Wind said:


> Well, I suppose that's the cost of trying to buy a watch that could really sell for close to $2000 due to its production quality for less than $1000.


I’m a Halios fan, but that’s seriously absurd. These watches aren’t worth over $1,000.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> I’m a Halios fan, but that’s seriously absurd. These watches aren’t worth over $1,000.


That surprises me to see someone say that. I have watches in that $2,000 - $2,500 range and would stack my Fairwind up against them any day.


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

I’m willing to wait. Maybe a Christmas present for myself. 😂


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

NS1 said:


> That surprises me to see someone say that. I have watches in that $2,000 - $2,500 range and would stack my Fairwind up against them any day.


What watches?


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> What watches?


Monta Ocean King
Tourby Lawless
Doxa Sub 300
Doxa Sub 300T


----------



## time+tide (Sep 24, 2020)

Wow its starting to get heated around here! lol
Never short of people who dream they can do better than those who are successful. Keep dreaming haha


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

time+tide said:


> Wow its starting to get heated around here! lol
> Never short of people who dream they can do better than those who are successful. Keep dreaming haha


We’re talking about watch value; not competing with Jason. Try to stay on topic if possible.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

NS1 said:


> Monta Ocean King
> Tourby Lawless
> Doxa Sub 300
> Doxa Sub 300T


Wildly overpriced watches.

I can get Oris Aquis 400, Longines Spirit, Seiko MM300, etc. for the price of those Doxas, and close to the price of those others that look like Ginault bait.

I’m just going to say that I can find Swatch Group watches, a sea of them, in the $800-$1200 range that put Halios into perspective. Jason no doubt has hundreds of untapped dollars in his watches due to his brand, his service, and him. I’m not denying that at all. What I’m denying is that when you take that away and compare them to more expensive watches, that the watches have $1200 of additional value in them. They just don’t. 

Regardless, Halios has become one of the most significant micro watch brand stories ever. As a universal watch lover, I’m thrilled to see it. I just find the fanboyism suggesting that the watches are wildly underpriced to be a problem for fanboys and watch fans in general. It becomes a dark side to such a positive story. 

Now, if you have a conversation about the remarkable value due to all factors, and not comparing to other watches at different price points, that’s another story. And it’s a great one. Jason has killed it.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> Wildly overpriced watches.
> 
> I can get Oris Aquis 400, Longines Spirit, Seiko MM300, etc. for the price of those Doxas, and close to the price of those others that look like Ginault bait.
> 
> ...


Wow, you may be the only person I've ever come across that says the Monta Ocean King and Tourby Lawless are "wildly overpriced." But here's the real problem: you just moved the goalposts. You made an equally extreme statement that it would be "absurd" for a Halios watch to sell for $2,000, but your justification is to point to a few watches you like better in that price range and to pan others in that same range that you claim are "wildly overpriced." That's hardly support for telling others it's "absurd" to think that a Halios watch could be priced at $2K. 

Maybe a more accurate statement would be to say that you would never pay $2K for a Halios watch because there are others in that price range you like better. I suspect that is a statement that others would agree with (that they think the value proposition suffers for a Halios priced at $2K). The current value proposition certainly changes at that price point, and I could see people having differing opinions on whether they want a Fairwind or a Seaforth or MM300.


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

NS1 said:


> Wow, you may be the only person I've ever come across that says the Monta Ocean King and Tourby Lawless are "wildly overpriced."


(raises hand) I too think they're wildy overpriced. 

But then I think almost all watches are wildly overpriced ...


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seaforth back kn Erika's
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## time+tide (Sep 24, 2020)

Robotaz said:


> We’re talking about watch value; not competing with Jason. Try to stay on topic if possible.


LOL, sorry not sorry, my topic was not about you, world revolves much?


----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)

Halios on an Erika indeed!


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Bahama yellow is out - must be summer 









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Onedaydyl said:


> Bahama yellow is out - must be summer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait to finally be able to order this exact setup. Ti or SS is the question hmm...


----------



## jbilovsky (Jan 25, 2020)

My two Seaforths. Hoping to add a Bahama Yellow with sapphire bezel and a green bronze.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

jbilovsky said:


> View attachment 16708695
> 
> My two Seaforths. Hoping to add a Bahama Yellow with sapphire bezel and a green bronze.


Nice family! I'm hoping for the same!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I’d recently been hunting around for a more comfortable sailcloth strap alternative to pair with, e.g., my SF GMT. One of the hybrid rubber straps with sailcloth or something similar.

After a short lived trial of a smoke grey Barton hybrid canvas strap (surprisingly a bit too thin), I decided to step up to a trial of the Nodus black hybrid TecTuff + NBR rubber strap (also available in grey, aka platinum, and white).









Accessories


Breathe new life into your watch with our custom straps and accessories designed specifically for our watches.




www.noduswatches.com













Black Hybrid TecTuff® Rubber Strap 20mm


Our Hybrid TecTuff® Rubber Straps are perfect for any dive watch. The top of the strap utilizes TecTuff®, a high-end performance material that is abrasion, oil, stain, and water resistant. The foundation of the strap is made from NBR rubber, which is a high strength rubber that is widely used in...




www.noduswatches.com





Day 1, and I’m loving it  















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monsters (Mar 28, 2010)

ck2k01 said:


> I’d recently been hunting around for a more comfortable sailcloth strap alternative to pair with, e.g., my SF GMT. One of the hybrid rubber straps with sailcloth or something similar.
> 
> After a short lived trial of a smoke grey Barton hybrid canvas strap (surprisingly a bit too thin), I decided to step up to a trial of the Nodus black hybrid TecTuff + NBR rubber strap (also available in grey, aka platinum, and white).
> 
> ...


Been eyeing those as well. Unfortunately the specs are pretty long, and they don’t come in any smaller sizes!


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

jbilovsky said:


> View attachment 16708695
> 
> My two Seaforths. Hoping to add a Bahama Yellow with sapphire bezel and a green bronze.



Ooh, you ended up with the Nimbus! I was super close to pulling the trigger, nice watch!


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

jbilovsky said:


> View attachment 16708695
> 
> My two Seaforths. Hoping to add a Bahama Yellow with sapphire bezel and a green bronze.



How's the quality on that tropic strap? Also, if you can stomach the fees there is a bronze green on eBay.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

monsters said:


> Been eyeing those as well. Unfortunately the specs are pretty long, and they don’t come in any smaller sizes!


FWIW, on my flat 6.5" wrist, the length of the tail of the strap is on the shorter side of straps I've tried.

From top down, it's just visible on the backside of my wrist from topdown (whereas the tail of longer straps tends to come nearly all the way up the backside of my wrist).

So one of my initial impressions was, "cool, the length of this thing is actually quite moderate."

I'll follow up with a shot to demonstrate next time I'm near the watch.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Old Bluey


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

Anybody selling a gen III Seaforth with date?


----------



## jbilovsky (Jan 25, 2020)

johnnywash1 said:


> How's the quality on that tropic strap? Also, if you can stomach the fees there is a bronze green on eBay.


The Tropic is fantastic. I believe it originated from StrapHabit, so I ordered some more. Right on par with the Tropic brand.

saw the green on eBay. Likely going to pass. If it was in the US, I would be more interested. Import fees could get crazy from the UK.


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

jbilovsky said:


> The Tropic is fantastic. I believe it originated from StrapHabit, so I ordered some more. Right on par with the Tropic brand.
> 
> saw the green on eBay. Likely going to pass. If it was in the US, I would be more interested. Import fees could get crazy from the UK.



Awesome! I grew impatient waiting for a response from you and just ordered one, will be here next week!


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

Seaforth III on Erikas MN denim 2tone strap.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Seaforth roots, from 2014-


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Seaforth strap selection. 
I have a general rule of thumb when it comes to strap selection. If a watch has a bezel, a thicker or padded strap works well but a thinner strap works best on bezeless watch heads. Here's my evidence. Thoughts?
















Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)

Ok which one of you gave the talking hands a Seaforth to play with






(it really is a beautiful watch)


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@Ellipsis... Thanks for the video link.
My sunburst grey is one of my favorites.
Just wore it the other day.


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Seaforth on seatbelt strap.









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

Ellipsis... said:


> Ok which one of you gave the talking hands a Seaforth to play with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His apt points about design reminded me of the Omega Seamaster. The thickness, the HEV, the skeleton hands, etc. They've all been debated, but even the defenders of the current incarnation of this watch usually make excuses for some of the above. Omega has the blueprint for a great watch with the Speedmaster - stick to a classic design. There is a reason why the WatchCo Seamasters keep climbing in price, something that Omega can't seem to figure out.


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Took my bronzo to the spa this afternoon and get her all purtied up. A couple of years worth of patina and darkening wiped out in about 10 minutes. Still runs at +1 sec/day regardless of position - just an overall great watch and workhorse movement


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)

boatswain said:


>


I would love to see Jason offer the sunburst blue with a sapphire bezel down the road.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

bjespo said:


> I would love to see Jason offer the sunburst blue with a sapphire bezel down the road.


That would be cool


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> .
> View attachment 16743765
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


This is what I want for the IV series.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The applied globolight markers are looking very good


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

When is the question. Winter ‘22?


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

I doubt I can stand by my previous statement that I won't get one because there's no bracelet. Wonder what the odds are for managing to snag a blue one with fixed bezel? Maybe I should just get a home equity loan now so I'm ready to get one from a flipper on ebay


----------



## DKE (Dec 22, 2021)

How hard are these to get when they are released? Do they sell out in minutes or is it generally possible to get one.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

D6AMIA6N said:


> When is the question. Winter ‘22?


It's been so long I've forgotten the original release date. I wasn't interested but am reconsidering now. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itsledinh (Aug 8, 2020)

DKE said:


> How hard are these to get when they are released? Do they sell out in minutes or is it generally possible to get one.


I've only had experience from the fairwind launch and it wasn't that bad tbh


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

DKE said:


> How hard are these to get when they are released? Do they sell out in minutes or is it generally possible to get one.


Generally you will have a few (2-3) minutes to click and grab one. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## FortunateSon11 (Oct 7, 2016)

I had a good experience with the Fairwind launch as well. I think most of the past scarcity issues with ordering have since been alleviated (at least for the most part). And I am really looking forward to a titanium Seaforth….


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

DKE said:


> How hard are these to get when they are released? Do they sell out in minutes or is it generally possible to get one.


Depends on color really. The fairwind only came in 2 fairly standard colors. 

When the Universa went on sale he made less of the most in demand colors - pastel blue and silver, and they sold out in seconds both times. The gray and dark blue were easy to get. Roldorf completely botched their sale of their limited dark green ones. That wasn't Jason's fault.

This seaforth sale will likely be easier for anyone who's first choice is black. I hope that he'll make a higher percentage of pastel blue dials this time around but I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## DKE (Dec 22, 2021)

92gli said:


> Depends on color really. The fairwind only came in 2 fairly standard colors.
> 
> When the Universa went on sale he made less of the most in demand colors - pastel blue and silver, and they sold out in seconds both times. The gray and dark blue were easy to get. Roldorf completely botched their sale of their limited dark green ones. That wasn't Jason's fault.
> 
> This seaforth sale will likely be easier for anyone who's first choice is black. I hope that he'll make a higher percentage of pastel blue dials this time around but I'm not getting my hopes up.


Thanks for the info. Black with a black bezel is what i am looking for. So hopefully those wont be too popular.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

The Universa was different because there was no preorder, like there was for the Fairwind. Supposedly, Jason is doing a preorder for the Seaforth IV like he did with the Fairwind, so hopefully there will be a Seaforth for everyone that does not miss the preorder.


----------



## ksanksan (Dec 5, 2020)

92gli said:


> Depends on color really. The fairwind only came in 2 fairly standard colors.
> 
> When the Universa went on sale he made less of the most in demand colors - pastel blue and silver, and they sold out in seconds both times. The gray and dark blue were easy to get. Roldorf completely botched their sale of their limited dark green ones. That wasn't Jason's fault.


Are you referring to the green Universa that *Huckberry* put on sale before the release date?


----------



## tynian16 (Jun 20, 2012)

ksanksan said:


> Are you referring to the green Universa that *Huckberry* put on sale before the release date?


I snagged one of the Huckberry ones. They were listed early, right? Was that the issue?


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

ksanksan said:


> Are you referring to the green Universa that *Huckberry* put on sale before the release date?


Yeah. Brain fart. Not roldorf


----------



## ksanksan (Dec 5, 2020)

tynian16 said:


> I snagged one of the Huckberry ones. They were listed early, right? Was that the issue?


Yes. Huckberry sold them all the night before they were scheduled to go on sale.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> View attachment 16763548
> View attachment 16763549
> View attachment 16763550
> View attachment 16763552
> View attachment 16763551


Great pics!


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

boatswain said:


> Great pics!


Thank you Kindly! 😎👍🏽


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

The ol’ travel companion doing its thing, on a Baltic BoR:





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Little lume









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

It's been 35°C plus in the UK these last few days. Only one choice of watch. 









Sent from my SM-S906B using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

Onedaydyl said:


> It's been 35°C plus in the UK these last few days. Only one choice of watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking combo with the Nato 👏🏽😎👍🏽


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

yinzburgher said:


> Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


Wow that is an absolute perfect combo! Awesome capture!🔥🔥🔥😎👍🏽


----------



## timgiao (Aug 23, 2021)

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> Wow that is an absolute perfect combo! Awesome capture!🔥🔥🔥😎👍🏽


is it cheapestnatostrap?


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

timgiao said:


> is it cheapestnatostrap?


Judging by the pattern it looks like it could be one…


----------



## PartyBees (Jul 19, 2019)

What do you all think about the Seaforth IV changes?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

PartyBees said:


> What do you all think about the Seaforth IV changes?


In general I like that the series 4 will be something a bit different and new. 

And I like that it is skewing towards a more tooly design with the 60’ bezel insert, titanium, blasted hands, lume brick markers etc…

But also at the same time I think the series 4 as a result of those changes also isn’t as pure a version of the original design if that makes sense. As it always had a refined slightly dressy vibe. The polished elements helped with that but also the generally slender elegant proportions throughout. 

Perhaps it would turn into more of a new model at this point…but I would love to see it go even more tooly…bead blasted case, matte ceramic bezel, matte dial, larger hands and indices. 
I say if you are going tooly…go all in 

But one of the great things about the Seaforth is that all the iterations and versions look great. The core design is incredibly pliable and versatile.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

SF GMT still on vacay:




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

ck2k01 said:


> SF GMT still on vacay:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As good as the watch looks, the location on the water seems like a perfect complement. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

boatswain said:


> Perhaps it would turn into more of a new model at this point…but I would love to see it go even more tooly…bead blasted case, matte ceramic bezel, matte dial, larger hands and indices.
> I say if you are going tooly…go all in


This right here.
This iteration and tool watch vibes is what im about.
Hell, when the IV is ready, i'll book the whole damn day off to get in on the order.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

JLS36 said:


> As good as the watch looks, the location on the water seems like a perfect complement.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Ya man. Lord knows this thing is, to me, the microbrand analog to the Rolex Submariner (or here, GMT Master II), in terms of design, enjoyability, and versatility (plus the added benefit of flying under the radar in everyday life, excepting WIS circles)

Handled the full range of s, s, s,  s, SUPs, , and a ‍ like a champ 

But for real, Lake Bled, Slovenia, could make an eyesore of a watch look handsome:




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

This guy for the weekend
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## FortunateSon11 (Oct 7, 2016)

PartyBees said:


> What do you all think about the Seaforth IV changes?


I’m excited - I love titanium, and I’ve regretted selling my Series III Seaforth for a while, so this round seems ideal to me. For me, the changes for this series enhance the “tough/rugged/sporty but still elegant” vibe of the Seaforth. Just my two cents.


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

A green in similar pastel would fit right in to the Seaforth line up imho.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Baramats said:


> [/ATTACH type="full"]16793555[/ATTACH]
> A green in similar pastel would fit right in to the Seaforth line up imho.


IMO, our boy doesn't get enough credit for the Tiffany Blue trend, which he popularized before it was widely cool 👌


----------



## FortunateSon11 (Oct 7, 2016)

ck2k01 said:


> IMO, our boy doesn't get enough credit for the Tiffany Blue trend, which he popularized before it was widely cool 👌


Agreed.


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Picked up this cheap NATO strap recently for a new colour combo.









Sent from my SM-S906B using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Onedaydyl said:


> Picked up this cheap NATO strap recently for a new colour combo.[/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20220806/b85b27d318d5ee9e2f53ae9e6c37abba.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Sent from my SM-S906B using Tapatalk


Nice pairing!

The wide variety presented by the SF platform: 👌


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

Did Jason ever release images of the black dial? I couldn't find any on IG or his website. The Bahama and Pastel aren't doing it for me, it may be a black dial for me this time.


----------



## FortunateSon11 (Oct 7, 2016)

johnnywash1 said:


> Did Jason ever release images of the black dial? I couldn't find any on IG or his website. The Bahama and Pastel aren't doing it for me, it may be a black dial for me this time.


He posted this one, pretty early on:


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

FortunateSon11 said:


> He posted this one, pretty early on:
> View attachment 16813796


I like that more than I thought I would, do we know what is meant by the color name (NF Black)? Maybe "no fuss"?


----------



## FortunateSon11 (Oct 7, 2016)

johnnywash1 said:


> I like that more than I thought I would, do we know what is meant by the color name (NF Black)? Maybe "no fuss"?


Yes, he has referred to it as “no fuss black” in some prior postings. I am torn between that one and the pastel…


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Onedaydyl said:


> Bahama yellow is out - must be summer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My favorite Seaforth. Hope to grab one some day


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

I'm liking this combo - a lot.









Sent from my SM-S906B using Tapatalk


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

Thought I would link this SF IV pic 









Halios Seaforth Series IV - Pics now available


Looks like Halios finally released prototype pictures for their upcoming Seaforth Series IV release. This project was originally supposed to launch I blelieve beginning of Q2, but has been pushed back to late 2022. I'm not certain they will meet the new timeline, but I haven't had any experience...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

New blog update:









AUGUST 8, 2022 | HALIOS Watches


Hi folks, I'll be doing a lottery draw for the 100 pink Seaforths on Wednesday, August 10. If you've already signed up for notifications on the site, your email address will be entered automatically. There are only 100 pink dials available because they were meant as a "test run" to gauge...




halioswatches.com


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

Does anyone know how to sign up for notifications? I’m not seeing it on the website anymore.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

There’s a separate thread above where these pics were originally posted, but I’d prefer to follow one Seaforth thread. 

-Cheers


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

lehippi said:


> Does anyone know how to sign up for notifications? I’m not seeing it on the website anymore.


That’s weird, it’s gone. I would email to let him know you’re interested in the SF.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

TheMeasure said:


> There’s a separate thread above where these pics were originally posted, but I’d prefer to follow one Seaforth thread.
> 
> -Cheers


I can't decide what color to go with. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

JLS36 said:


> I can't decide what color to go with.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Haha I feel you. Then once you pick a color, what bezel config? They all look good IMO.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Posted on his forums regarding the PINK dials:









Lottery draw for the 100 pink Seaforths | HALIOS Watches


Hi Jason, Are there 100 dials in each variants or total 100? If there are 40,000 subscribers. the probability of a person winning one is just below 1% I am praying to get pink lucky..




halioswatches.com


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

TheMeasure said:


> Haha I feel you. Then once you pick a color, what bezel config? They all look good IMO.


Ohh I am 100% 12 hour. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

Has anyone received the email for the pink dial SF?


----------



## fastbucks88 (Sep 24, 2012)

I have been wanting a black seaforth with a date for years now but they sell out super quick. I’m hoping to get my first one this year but not sure if there’s a particular procedure to follow to get one / on a list? Could anyone let me know what I can do to prepare for the upcoming release?

Also will version IV have date versions available?


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

fastbucks88 said:


> I have been wanting a black seaforth with a date for years now but they sell out super quick. I’m hoping to get my first one this year but not sure if there’s a particular procedure to follow to get one / on a list? Could anyone let me know what I can do to prepare for the upcoming release?
> 
> Also will version IV have date versions available?


Got to this webpage and create an account to get on the email list. Make sure to follow this very thread, plus keep an eye on the Halios IG account and this page. If you're not confident you've been added to the email list, you can try contacting Halios here as well. Wait until this fall and you'll see more info about ordering. Expect some hiccups and delays. It also can't hurt to set up alerts on eBay and WatchRecon so you can keep an eye out for older models too. 

And finally, HERE is the page to order when they do eventually become available. It shows that there will not be any date versions for this run.


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

Artbrz said:


> Has anyone received the email for the pink dial SF?


Yes!

I ordered the SS diver. I choose the SS case as I think it will match the ”shiny” sapphire bezel better than the Ti, I hope. At least SS is more my taste than more brushed-like finishes.
Also, I hope we will find a fitting bracelet in SS sometime in the near future.


----------



## monsters (Mar 28, 2010)

In for one of the 100 pinks. The pink is going to be great on a suede/nubuck strap and a chunky sweater when it arrives in winter!


----------



## fastbucks88 (Sep 24, 2012)

yinzburgher said:


> Got to this webpage and create an account to get on the email list. Make sure to follow this very thread, plus keep an eye on the Halios IG account and this page. If you're not confident you've been added to the email list, you can try contacting Halios here as well. Wait until this fall and you'll see more info about ordering. Expect some hiccups and delays. It also can't hurt to set up alerts on eBay and WatchRecon so you can keep an eye out for older models too.
> 
> And finally, HERE is the page to order when they do eventually become available. It shows that there will not be any date versions for this run.



Thank you sooooo much, this is super helpful! I'll sign up and sit back until the date versions are available. Sad that the date versions won't be available this go around, but guess it gives me more time to add to the watch fund


----------



## Thirdgenbird (Feb 21, 2015)

I would have bought a steel smooth bezel pink dial. Unfortunately, no email came my way.


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

fastbucks88 said:


> I have been wanting a black seaforth with a date for years now but they sell out super quick. I’m hoping to get my first one this year but not sure if there’s a particular procedure to follow to get one / on a list? Could anyone let me know what I can do to prepare for the upcoming release?
> 
> Also will version IV have date versions available?


Hi. Just to clarify your comment about black dials with a date. Black dials were only available in series 1 which was all no dates. SFIV, including the black dial, is all no dates too. Here's mine.









Sent from my SM-S906B using Tapatalk


----------



## David76 (Dec 24, 2015)

I won the Halios Seaforth Pink Dial lottery.
I chose the ss+sapphire bezel diver, but I am wondering if I should change to a fixed bezel or another color (pastel blue or yellow).


----------



## Sproughton (Nov 23, 2014)

David76 said:


> I chose the ss+sapphire bezel diver, but I am wondering if I should change to a fixed bezel or another color (pastel blue or yellow).


I went for the same. Will try to pick up a different colour when they become available but happy to get the pink and looking forward to getting my hands on it.


----------



## dpap (Jun 29, 2010)

No email my way either. Does anyone know if the other colors are limited too?


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

dpap said:


> No email my way either. Does anyone know if the other colors are limited too?


The blue and yellow will be full production for the series 4 run (several thousand of each). While the pink was just a limited 100 run for series 4 in order for Jason to gauge future demand for the color. He stated that pink will be a full production color for series 5.


----------



## fastbucks88 (Sep 24, 2012)

Onedaydyl said:


> Hi. Just to clarify your comment about black dials with a date. Black dials were only available in series 1 which was all no dates. SFIV, including the black dial, is all no dates too. Here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much helping me clarify about the black dials and that they don't come with dates.

I must have confused it with @boatswain 's SF picture (see below). His looks black but from looking through it further, it looks like a dark blue instead.
This is the picture that I am referencing to on page 650, which is actually two posts under yours haha (see link below for page 650)








Halios Seaforth


Gen 1 glossy black on black rubberrr




www.watchuseek.com













Is there any info or details about upcoming SF version IV blue models with date similar to that one? Bc the one in the picture is
🤤

Yours is 🤤 also! I wish they had black dials with dates! 

A black or blue with date and paired with a oyster bracelet would be bonkers. I would immediately stop looking at other watches for a WHILE and go into saving for my grails!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Yup that pic  is the series 2 Abyss blue looking sneaky black. 

The series 3 abyss blue was available with date. Slight changes to the series 2 being BGW9 lume instead of C3 and a different date wheel. 

The only blue in series 4 is the pastel blue. 

I still think my fave Seaforth is the series one black with sapphire bezel 

Good luck in the hunt!


----------



## yellowfury (Aug 28, 2019)

FYI if anyone hasn’t yet I would advise to join the discord. Jason released the declined pink dials first come first serve and I got in on that one.


----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)

How does one “join the discord”?


----------



## Sproughton (Nov 23, 2014)

bjespo said:


> How does one “join the discord”?


There's a very secretive handshake and the entrance fee is extortionate.

Alternatively check out Halios on Instagram, there's a link in the bio.


----------



## linuxjon (Jul 5, 2018)

Thankful to have gotten in on a pink titanium/sapphire. Already own a pastel blue. The ti option will be a cool change of pace.


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

When/where did he announce the lottery? I can’t find anything formal on his site or IG


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

johnnywash1 said:


> When/where did he announce the lottery? I can’t find anything formal on his site or IG


Here:








AUGUST 8, 2022 | HALIOS Watches


Hi folks, I'll be doing a lottery draw for the 100 pink Seaforths on Wednesday, August 10. If you've already signed up for notifications on the site, your email address will be entered automatically. There are only 100 pink dials available because they were meant as a "test run" to gauge...




halioswatches.com





Discord:





Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities


Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text. Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




discord.gg


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

Baramats said:


> Here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!! I don’t know if I’m getting older or it’s just much harder to keep up with this stuff.


----------



## rainmkr26 (Jan 18, 2018)

Has anyone tried this vanguard strap for the seaforth?









Integrated Rubber Strap For Halios Seaforth


Fits all 41mm Seaforth models Fitted design with integrated ABS insert to fit against the case FKM vulcanized rubber anti-UV, anti-dust and anti-allergic 125/80mm length




vanguardstraps.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

fastbucks88 said:


> Thanks so much helping me clarify about the black dials and that they don't come with dates.
> 
> I must have confused it with @boatswain 's SF picture (see below). His looks black but from looking through it further, it looks like a dark blue instead.
> This is the picture that I am referencing to on page 650, which is actually two posts under yours haha (see link below for page 650)
> ...


A black dial with an oyster bracelet you say? Here you go.









Sent from my SM-S906B using Tapatalk


----------



## fastbucks88 (Sep 24, 2012)

Onedaydyl said:


> A black dial with an oyster bracelet you say? Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s the goal and it pairs so well together wow! 
Add a date and that’s my ideal go to 😍


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)

I am a fan of the 12 hour bezel. Looks very clean and don’t see too many of them around. I liked the previous gen diver’s bezel more. The newer version seems a bit too busy IMHO. 
But gorgeous looking watches as usual!


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

johnnywash1 said:


> Thank you!! I don’t know if I’m getting older or it’s just much harder to keep up with this stuff.


Free pair of Yeezys with every order


----------



## DKE (Dec 22, 2021)

WizardofWatch said:


> I am a fan of the 12 hour bezel. Looks very clean and don’t see too many of them around. I liked the previous gen diver’s bezel more. The newer version seems a bit too busy IMHO.
> But gorgeous looking watches as usual!


I agree. I liked the older diver bezel the best. New one is too busy.


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)

TheMeasure said:


>


Something was bothering me about the diver’s bezel for quite some time. Just figured it out - There are only 3 minute markers on the bezel per 5 minute interval (except near the 12 marker). I really hope this is just on the rendering and the actual watches have them correct. Else, it’s really off putting and am super surprised Jason missed something like this!


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

WizardofWatch said:


> Something was bothering me about the diver’s bezel for quite some time. Just figured it out - There are only 3 minute markers on the bezel per 5 minute interval (except near the 12 marker). I really hope this is just on the rendering and the actual watches have them correct. Else, it’s really off putting and am super surprised Jason missed something like this!


Likely did it by intention, many dive watches have a bezel in increments of 3, like the skx007 for example. Doesn't matter for me though I ordered the fixed bezel 🤫


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

WizardofWatch said:


> Something was bothering me about the diver’s bezel for quite some time. Just figured it out - There are only 3 minute markers on the bezel per 5 minute interval (except near the 12 marker). I really hope this is just on the rendering and the actual watches have them correct. Else, it’s really off putting and am super surprised Jason missed something like this!


CWC is the same, I am sure this is not uncommon design.


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)

TheSeikoGuy said:


> Likely did it by intention, many dive watches have a bezel in increments of 3, like the skx007 for example. Doesn't matter for me though I ordered the fixed bezel





redhed18 said:


> CWC is the same, I am sure this is not uncommon design.


Yeah. It made me go back to my watches and check this as I never noticed this before.
My Submariner, BB58, SMP300 all had 4 markers each. Finally saw that my LLD Bronze had 3 markers wherever there were numbers on the bezel. Guess never noticed that as the LLD has a pretty busy dial by itself. Maybe it was more obvious on the SFIV as it has a much cleaner dial.

Quite interesting what one picks up even after so many years! And honestly, doesn’t really matter to me regarding the SFIV as I went for the 12 hour bezel! 😊


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Summer vibes.









Sent from my SM-S906B using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## dpap (Jun 29, 2010)

the reason is the numbers are wide enough for two dots. That is why there are only 3 dots between each number...



WizardofWatch said:


> Yeah. It made me go back to my watches and check this as I never noticed this before.
> My Submariner, BB58, SMP300 all had 4 markers each. Finally saw that my LLD Bronze had 3 markers wherever there were numbers on the bezel. Guess never noticed that as the LLD has a pretty busy dial by itself. Maybe it was more obvious on the SFIV as it has a much cleaner dial.
> 
> Quite interesting what one picks up even after so many years! And honestly, doesn’t really matter to me regarding the SFIV as I went for the 12 hour bezel! 😊


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

WizardofWatch said:


> Something was bothering me about the diver’s bezel for quite some time. Just figured it out - There are only 3 minute markers on the bezel per 5 minute interval (except near the 12 marker). I really hope this is just on the rendering and the actual watches have them correct. Else, it’s really off putting and am super surprised Jason missed something like this!


Thank you for ruining the bezel for me . I was really glad to see that Jason was offering a bezel with fully graduated minute markers... but now I can't unsee it.


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)

lehippi said:


> Thank you for ruining the bezel for me . I was really glad to see that Jason was offering a bezel with fully graduated minute markers... but now I can't unsee it.


I know what you mean. It took me some time to pinpoint what was bothering me. But as others have said, it’s not that uncommon a design. Plus, Jason is offering 3 different bezels.


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

WizardofWatch said:


> Something was bothering me about the diver’s bezel for quite some time. Just figured it out - There are only 3 minute markers on the bezel per 5 minute interval (except near the 12 marker). I really hope this is just on the rendering and the actual watches have them correct. Else, it’s really off putting and am super surprised Jason missed something like this!


I got the dive version as I love me a good timing bezel for practical reasons. Really cannot see any problem with only 3 dots as you have all the dots you need right there on the dial.

I like the 12h also but mostly on pictures and steel bezels as the sapphire bezels gets too shiny on my wrist. They tend to be sold within a week or so.


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

WizardofWatch said:


> I know what you mean. It took me some time to pinpoint what was bothering me. But as others have said, it’s not that uncommon a design. Plus, Jason is offering 3 different bezels.


Yep, I understand. I'm still definitely going for the bahama yellow. I missed out on it in 2018, and when I had the chance to essentially buy it for retail on the forums that following year I passed and got the pastel blue instead . Needless to say the pastel blues have been in all 3 generations and pretty easy to get (for a reasonable price), meanwhile with yellows being in only one generation prices are absurd when they pop up. About $1700 the last couple of times.


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

lehippi said:


> Yep, I understand. I'm still definitely going for the bahama yellow. I missed out on it in 2018, and when I had the chance to essentially buy it for retail on the forums that following year I passed and got the pastel blue instead . Needless to say the pastel blues have been in all 3 generations and pretty easy to get (for a reasonable price), meanwhile with yellows being in only one generation prices are absurd when they pop up. About $1700 the last couple of times.


I feel the same way. Didn't order a yellow when they originally released, and regretted ever since. Seen a couple come up for sale but was too slow both times. Imagine how much these 100 pink dial seaforths will go for... I imagine the 5th generation won't release for at least 1-2 years now.


----------



## PartyBees (Jul 19, 2019)

WizardofWatch said:


> Something was bothering me about the diver’s bezel for quite some time. Just figured it out - There are only 3 minute markers on the bezel per 5 minute interval (except near the 12 marker). I really hope this is just on the rendering and the actual watches have them correct. Else, it’s really off putting and am super surprised Jason missed something like this!


If this drives you crazy, check out the Sea Dweller. The only consistency is inconsistency...


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)

PartyBees said:


> If this drives you crazy, check out the Sea Dweller. The only consistency is inconsistency...
> View attachment 16836556


Wow! That’s surprising! Never was into the sea dweller and hence, paid no notice earlier. That’s quite annoying to say the least. Am so glad that they did it right on the Submariner.


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

Anyone know what the symbol below Seaforth is?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

johnnywash1 said:


> Anyone know what the symbol below Seaforth is?
> View attachment 16847586


I’ve always wondered that too…

Maybe it’s supposed represent a wave or the sea?


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

johnnywash1 said:


> Anyone know what the symbol below Seaforth is?
> View attachment 16847586


It's always reminded me of the symbol of the Kih-Oskh Brotherhood from the Tintin comics.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I always thought it was a Squiggly S for Seaforth, anyways its been a few years that I haven't had a new Seaforth because they've been so hard to get. Can't wait for a Pink to joint my safe king Banana.


----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)

Always a pleasure to wear this.


----------



## Bluebungadude (4 mo ago)

Has the ordering window opened and closed already


----------



## FortunateSon11 (Oct 7, 2016)

Bluebungadude said:


> Has the ordering window opened and closed already


No - it’s supposed be later in the Fall, I believe…


----------



## Bluebungadude (4 mo ago)

FortunateSon11 said:


> No - it’s supposed be later in the Fall, I believe…


Ok cool, glad I haven’t missed out on it


----------



## Bluebungadude (4 mo ago)




----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

I was looking at a Halios Roldorf up for sale, and I noticed that the crown tube seems to be completely mangled. I've never been into DLC and PVD watches, but pretty shocking to see the state of that crown tube. Does anyone have experience with DLC coated steel watches?


----------



## FortunateSon11 (Oct 7, 2016)

lehippi said:


> I was looking at a Halios Roldorf up for sale, and I noticed that the crown tube seems to be completely mangled. I've never been into DLC and PVD watches, but pretty shocking to see the state of that crown tube. Does anyone have experience with DLC coated steel watches?
> 
> View attachment 16881202


I used to own a DLC Seaforth from the last series (and then foolishly sold it after a year or so - maybe less). Never had any issues with the coating, including the crown tube. But then again, I didn’t own it all that long, or wear it a ton.


----------



## miggy8822 (Jan 4, 2019)

I think the crown was screwed misthreaded several times. Could have lead to wear and tear of the tube


----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)

miggy8822 said:


> I think the crown was screwed misthreaded several times. Could have lead to wear and tear of the tube


+1

Mine would try to cross thread also because the stem was slightly misaligned. I'd back up and try again. Looks like this one had some brute force put on it.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

You dudes need to get on his discord. Lots of random pics he drops.


----------



## DKE (Dec 22, 2021)

Knoc said:


> You dudes need to get on his discord. Lots of random pics he drops.


Thanks for reposting here!


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

I can't remember, is the new case any different (besides the addition of titanium as an option)?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

johnnywash1 said:


> I can't remember, is the new case any different (besides the addition of titanium as an option)?


I think crown guards, bezel grip, and crown are all different.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

johnnywash1 said:


> I can't remember, is the new case any different (besides the addition of titanium as an option)?


I think I also spot drilled lugs


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

boatswain said:


> I think I also spot drilled lugs


Also, the lug holes are moved a bit meaning the usual bracelets will not fit. "We" will have to find new bracelets for the SFIV


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

DKE said:


> Thanks for reposting here!


Exactly. Appreciate the reposts but I have zero interest in yet another app. Why bother with a forum on his site if this is the new thing? If he's going down this road to move the goalposts again for people that want to buy it's not cool.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

What's going on with the release. How long has this delay actually been now? 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

92gli said:


> Exactly. Appreciate the reposts but I have zero interest in yet another app. Why bother with a forum on his site if this is the new thing? If he's going down this road to move the goalposts again for people that want to buy it's not cool.


It's a messaging app first made for gamers but it's evolved, takes little to no effort to get on it. Don't think he's moving any goalposts just seems like his preferred method of talking. And it's way better and easier to use than his forum. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

New Update:
(getting right to it, random draw for a purchase via an email signup)
"Best guess would be late September for the purchase invites, then November/ December for delivery"









SEPTEMBER 12, 2022 | HALIOS Watches


Cart hold is a lie. At least for Shopify stores it is. Shopify (the e-commerce platform that Halios Watches uses) does not offer a workable solution to hold a product in your cart for a set amount of time, so the item can be sniped and taken out of your cart as you're preparing to enter the...




halioswatches.com


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Whatever happened to the open pre-order plan? This is sounding more and more like how he sold the Universa, which I thought was a little bit of a #$&! show, especially compared with the open pre-order for the Fairwind process.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

I wont lie, I'm not a fan of the random lotto draw.
But, I can see it from his point of view. 
These things are so popular, he will get flak with any method he choose to sell them 🤣🤣
That being said, I WILL get one of these NF.


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)

Curious, what material are most people here choosing for their SFIV - SS or Titanium? I believe Jason is using Grade 2 titanium right?


----------



## blackbezel (Apr 7, 2021)

I'm thinking Titanium. I wonder if he'll post pics before to compare the case color with SS


----------



## FortunateSon11 (Oct 7, 2016)

Knoc said:


> New Update:
> (getting right to it, random draw for a purchase via an email signup)
> "Best guess would be late September for the purchase invites, then November/ December for delivery"
> 
> ...


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

blackbezel said:


> I'm thinking Titanium. I wonder if he'll post pics before to compare the case color with SS


I've got a pic he posted somewhere on Discord comparing the two. Will update
* I think the bottom one is TI*


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

The darker tone of the ti will look so good with the blue dial. I'd take either metal though. The weight difference doesn't mean much to me since the watch doesn't have a bracelet.


----------



## FortunateSon11 (Oct 7, 2016)

I love the idea of a titanium Seaforth - just hope I can get my hands on one now…


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

Random lotto?? What happened to pre-orders? My luck is never good when it comes to lotteries...


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

lehippi said:


> Random lotto?? What happened to pre-orders? My luck is never good when it comes to lotteries...


Unlike the fairwind and the universa, there are so many possible combinations people could order with the Seaforth. He likes to make it hard on himself, but this is his flagship product.

I don't know if there's any way he can do it except limit the total and allow everyone selected to choose whatever they want. Not gonna lie, I hope 2 prior purchases leads to my name getting pulled.


----------



## DKE (Dec 22, 2021)

I actually think it is a good idea, though there are still some logistical challenges. There will still be a moment when all of the lottery winners will be trying to purchase their favorite configuration. Still I like it. Good luck everyone.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Ooooh We're on page 666 !!!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

This sucks. The price has changed, the delivery date has changed,
and now the system to buy one has changed....all for the worse.
I'm so happy that I got the sunburst grey one,
so I don't feel such a need for another
(except for sunburst purple, which he decided not to make).


----------



## DKE (Dec 22, 2021)

How does one get on the mailing list / enter the lottery? Do I just need to make an account on the halios website or is there something more to do?


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

DKE said:


> How does one get on the mailing list / enter the lottery? Do I just need to make an account on the halios website or is there something more to do?


You can't anymore. He disabled the email sign-up for the Seaforth IV, which is incredibly frustrating because I'm not 100% sure I'm on that specific email list. I thought I was, but I have not received an email related to the Seaforth as everything has been through his website.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## DKE (Dec 22, 2021)

What straps are the seaforth IVs expected to ship with?


----------



## FortunateSon11 (Oct 7, 2016)

DKE said:


> What straps are the seaforth IVs expected to ship with?


I think he mentioned a nylon velcro, and possibly something else. Neither sounded that great to me, but they also weren’t set in stone yet, I think.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

There was supposed to be a fitted rubber strap. But I’m not sure if that is delayed for the current timeline or not.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Dive bezel Abyss GMT on a Nodus hybrid TecTuff rubber strap:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

ck2k01 said:


> Dive bezel Abyss GMT on a Nodus hybrid TecTuff rubber strap:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the best configurations in my book


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

SebM said:


> One of the best configurations in my book


Thanks man. Long been very pleased with it 👌


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

NS1 said:


> You can't anymore. He disabled the email sign-up for the Seaforth IV, which is incredibly frustrating because I'm not 100% sure I'm on that specific email list. I thought I was, but I have not received an email related to the Seaforth as everything has been through his website.


Same here - I signed up on the website and never heard a peep. While I really like Halios watches it's almost like he's gone out of his way to make the ordering process difficult.


----------



## timgiao (Aug 23, 2021)

GregoryD said:


> Same here - I signed up on the website and never heard a peep. While I really like Halios watches it's almost like he's gone out of his way to make the ordering process difficult.


No update has been sent though mailing list yet, i think he will drop an email before the launch or smth, meanwhile you can check on the forum


----------



## yellowfury (Aug 28, 2019)

GregoryD said:


> Same here - I signed up on the website and never heard a peep. While I really like Halios watches it's almost like he's gone out of his way to make the ordering process difficult.





timgiao said:


> No update has been sent though mailing list yet, i think he will drop an email before the launch or smth, meanwhile you can check on the forum


you need to check his updates on the forum as well as on the discord. Essentially will be a lottery for the gen 4 series. If anyone is still not on the list then they can directly email Jason to be added.


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

Can anybody tell me if the indices and hands on the bronze Seaforth are gold colored, as opposed to the silver colored ones on the regular Seaforth? They look like it in images, but I'm not sure.


----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

johnnywash1 said:


> Can anybody tell me if the indices and hands on the bronze Seaforth are gold colored, as opposed to the silver colored ones on the regular Seaforth? They look like it in images, but I'm not sure.


Yep, the hands and indices are bronze colored too.


----------



## HSS (Sep 24, 2016)

mistertran510 said:


> View attachment 16928041
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, the hands and indices are bronze colored too.


second that, the indices may look brighter as they are less exposed, the case will develop patina faster


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)

Anyone hear anything new about the SFIV? I don’t see any update whatsoever after his last announcement informing about the lottery process for everyone. Don’t see any new posts in IG either.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

^Nada.
Im on here, his forums and his discord.
Random photos on discord that he drops.
Other than that, nothing new.


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)

Knoc said:


> ^Nada.
> Im on here, his forums and his discord.
> Random photos on discord that he drops.
> Other than that, nothing new.


Yeah. Please do post any pics that he may share on Discord. Thanks!


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

Every time I get a notification and I think, this is it! Order date had been posted! But nope….


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

yinzburgher said:


>


Stunning


----------



## FOIS (Oct 19, 2018)

Artbrz said:


> Every time I get a notification and I think, this is it! Order date had been posted! But nope….


 lol Halios PTSD


----------



## FOIS (Oct 19, 2018)

Knoc said:


> You dudes need to get on his discord. Lots of random pics he drops.


All kidding aside, I feel like if you're not on the discord you're going to miss the release. i didn't know about the pink dials until today


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

yinzburgher said:


>


What strap is the Halios on? Looks good


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

shadash said:


> What strap is the Halios on? Looks good


Thanks! It's this one from StrapHabit. Really comfortable and there's a floating keeper to tuck the excess length.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

WizardofWatch said:


> Yeah. Please do post any pics that he may share on Discord. Thanks!


----------



## FortunateSon11 (Oct 7, 2016)

FOIS said:


> All kidding aside, I feel like if you're not on the discord you're going to miss the release. i didn't know about the pink dials until today


Is there a link to join it anywhere? I’m ignorant to the whole discord thing and how it works…


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)

FortunateSon11 said:


> Is there a link to join it anywhere? I’m ignorant to the whole discord thing and how it works…


They have a link on their IG page.

discord.gg/qtNDyZJUGv


----------



## FortunateSon11 (Oct 7, 2016)

WizardofWatch said:


> They have a link on their IG page.
> 
> discord.gg/qtNDyZJUGv


Thanks!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Old faithful









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## linuxjon (Jul 5, 2018)

GregoryD said:


> Same here - I signed up on the website and never heard a peep. While I really like Halios watches it's almost like he's gone out of his way to make the ordering process difficult.


As a long time owner/collector, I'll be honest: I think a lot of this run is going to existing owners who have been on the list previously. That's just the sense I get.

Which, if true, would be how the majority of in-demand micro brands run things.

I could be totally wrong. I have no inside info.


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

linuxjon said:


> As a long time owner/collector, I'll be honest: I think a lot of this run is going to existing owners who have been on the list previously. That's just the sense I get.
> 
> Which, if true, would be how the majority of in-demand micro brands run things.
> 
> I could be totally wrong. I have no inside info.


Jason was transparent about the fact that he would give long time customers and friends a chance to buy the Pink dial version. I have no idea how many.
But it was also clear that he did not fill all purchase slots in the Pink dial lottery at once. Which was offered to all winners on the email list.
He offered about 15-20 pieces in the discord after the draw.


----------



## time+tide (Sep 24, 2020)

Fortunate for you folks, I bow out from the SFIV chase since I blew my next 2 year budget on a gorgeous watch that I held out on over the pandemic.


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)

time+tide said:


> Fortunate for you folks, I bow out from the SFIV chase since I blew my next 2 year budget on a gorgeous watch that I held out on over the pandemic.


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

Samurai Padi......









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Discord stuff:


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)

Knoc said:


> Discord stuff:
> 
> View attachment 16948415
> 
> ...


Oh man! Now I want the GMT and Monopusher! Jason is killing it!


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

^ Im pretty sure I'm down for a GMT.


----------



## DKE (Dec 22, 2021)

Knoc said:


> Discord stuff:
> 
> View attachment 16948415


I am a fan of the new seaforths overall and would love to get one if i am lucky enough to get a purchase slot but does anyone else think the indices look kind of weird and cheap? From the pic they look like a raised sticker rather than metal. It might just be the picture (or my eyes 😂). But curious how other feel about them.


----------



## FortunateSon11 (Oct 7, 2016)

DKE said:


> I am a fan of the new seaforths overall and would love to get one if i am lucky enough to get a purchase slot but does anyone else think the indices look kind of weird and cheap? From the pic they look like a raised sticker rather than metal. It might just be the picture (or my eyes 😂). But curious how other feel about them.


I actually really like the look of them (and I used to own a series 3 Seaforth and like the old indices too). I think he said they were going to be ceramic (unless I dreamed that). In my opinion it kind of adds to the overall increased sportiness of this series (which I think the newly shaped crown and crown guards, and titanium option, also contribute to). Just my two cents…


----------



## linuxjon (Jul 5, 2018)

DKE said:


> I am a fan of the new seaforths overall and would love to get one if i am lucky enough to get a purchase slot but does anyone else think the indices look kind of weird and cheap? From the pic they look like a raised sticker rather than metal. It might just be the picture (or my eyes 😂). But curious how other feel about them.


Have you ever seen an omega 2254.50?


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)

FortunateSon11 said:


> I actually really like the look of them (and I used to own a series 3 Seaforth and like the old indices too). I think he said they were going to be ceramic (unless I dreamed that). In my opinion it kind of adds to the overall increased sportiness of this series (which I think the newly shaped crown and crown guards, and titanium option, also contribute to). Just my two cents…





linuxjon said:


> Have you ever seen an omega 2254.50?


Didn’t he say that these will use Globolight? The same thing Moser uses? Or was I dreaming?


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

WizardofWatch said:


> Didn’t he say that these will use Globolight? The same thing Moser uses? Or was I dreaming?


He did. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

Just a simple seaforth









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## FortunateSon11 (Oct 7, 2016)

Does anyone know if the whole lottery process has started yet?


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Nada. Still waiting - no word yet on discord or his forums.


----------



## FortunateSon11 (Oct 7, 2016)

Knoc said:


> Nada. Still waiting - no word yet on discord or his forums.


Ok, thanks. The silence is deafening….


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Last I heard, manufacture delays with certain components.


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Still my favourite models and combos - black dial, sapphire bezel on ginault bracelet and Bahama yellow fixed bezel on erika's original.









Sent from my SM-S906B using Tapatalk


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

Still no news 😬😬😬


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Discord stuff:










_Update, only for the PINK dials_


----------



## yellowfury (Aug 28, 2019)

Knoc said:


> Discord stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


note that this is specifically for the pink


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

NS1 said:


> Wow, you may be the only person I've ever come across that says the Monta Ocean King and Tourby Lawless are "wildly overpriced." But here's the real problem: you just moved the goalposts. You made an equally extreme statement that it would be "absurd" for a Halios watch to sell for $2,000, but your justification is to point to a few watches you like better in that price range and to pan others in that same range that you claim are "wildly overpriced." That's hardly support for telling others it's "absurd" to think that a Halios watch could be priced at $2K.
> 
> Maybe a more accurate statement would be to say that you would never pay $2K for a Halios watch because there are others in that price range you like better. I suspect that is a statement that others would agree with (that they think the value proposition suffers for a Halios priced at $2K). The current value proposition certainly changes at that price point, and I could see people having differing opinions on whether they want a Fairwind or a Seaforth or MM300.


You’re right. I should have just said what I thought, which is that they are junk watches bought by people who don’t know what they’re doing. Definitely more honest. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## RosesAndSnowflakes (Feb 6, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Last update was about the PINK dials on Discord.
I think the PINK dial peeps got an email update.


----------



## yellowfury (Aug 28, 2019)

Yeah discord is the way to go. For the fairwind and universa there’s no communication because there’s nothing to communicate. It looks like those are delayed indefinitely until the seaforth can get across the finish line. The latest email was for pink owners only and communicated an expected timeline of later this month for him to receive dials and assemble. The other seaforths are on a lottery and that drawing hasn’t happened yet.


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

yellowfury said:


> Yeah discord is the way to go. For the fairwind and universa there’s no communication because there’s nothing to communicate. It looks like those are delayed indefinitely until the seaforth can get across the finish line. The latest email was for pink owners only and communicated an expected timeline of later this month for him to receive dials and assemble. The other seaforths are on a lottery and that drawing hasn’t happened yet.


I think the pink dials were the lottery drawing and that has already happened. The general release has not happened yet.

One of the parts came in but he hasn’t mentioned what other parts he’s missing.









***edit: I think you’re correct based on the general announcement of halios site. It is a random drawing for the other color ways.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

lehippi said:


> I was looking at a Halios Roldorf up for sale, and I noticed that the crown tube seems to be completely mangled. I've never been into DLC and PVD watches, but pretty shocking to see the state of that crown tube. Does anyone have experience with DLC coated steel watches?
> 
> View attachment 16881202


yikes. Looks like someones doesn't know how to screw a crown in  hurts to see. Hopefully it is the pic making it look worse than it is


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


>


sexy profile shot!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Onedaydyl said:


> Still my favourite models and combos - black dial, sapphire bezel on ginault bracelet and Bahama yellow fixed bezel on erika's original.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The yellow is my favorite. the new SF with a yellow dial in a Ti case is my choice  fingers crossed


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Just a couple of late night low light random shots.
















Sent from my SM-S906B using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Anyone remember the time line for this release of the seaforth? Feels like it's a year plus delayed? Anyone have any thoughts or theories what Jason is up too? This amount of delay seems impossible to me. Just curious what others think. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## FortunateSon11 (Oct 7, 2016)

JLS36 said:


> Anyone remember the time line for this release of the seaforth? Feels like it's a year plus delayed? Anyone have any thoughts or theories what Jason is up too? This amount of delay seems impossible to me. Just curious what others think.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I have no info, but I’ve been having the exact same thoughts as you. I think the original timeline was for a release in early 2022, so yeah, I think we are coming up on a year delay. The continual silence has been baffling to me, whatever the cause/issues may be.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@JLS36 SOOO glad I gave up on waiting and tracked down a grey dial beauty!
(& the fact that I was able to find a new one, never worn was a pleasant bonus).

I can't believe how unorganized and mysterious the buying process is from Jason.
That's not for me.


----------



## FortunateSon11 (Oct 7, 2016)

watchman600 said:


> @JLS36 SOOO glad I gave up on waiting and tracked down a grey dial beauty!
> (& the fact that I was able to find a new one, never worn was a pleasant bonus).
> 
> I can't believe how unorganized and mysterious the buying process is from Jason.
> That's not for me.


Wow, congrats - I’d be lying if I said I weren’t envious of that find!


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

Are we thinking this is some hidden and nefarious plot? Some grand scheme to not sell any watches and make no money?


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Histrionics said:


> Are we thinking this is some hidden and nefarious plot? Some grand scheme to not sell any watches and make no money?


I sense the sarcasm but no. I assume their is some extrinsic force keeping him from getting these done. Production delays don't make sense at this point. He doesn't owe fans anything but you would think he would be a bit more forthcoming with a time line and some type of dialog. First I hope he is doing OK. If he is in fact OK it would be nice for an update to his community of fans. At this point the lack of communication is off putting. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

Just accept the ‘it’s done when it’s done’ approach.

I prefer the focus on quality more than rushing it to market. I’ve had a few brands that did the latter and just delivered a disappointing product. Yes, looking at you Maen and Traska.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Gisae said:


> Just accept the ‘it’s done when it’s done’ approach.
> 
> I prefer the focus on quality more than rushing it to market. I’ve had a few brands that did the latter and just delivered a disappointing product. Yes, looking at you Maen and Traska.


Exactly. I don't know what else he has in his life, but Jason clearly doesn't NEED the money he makes from Halios. So he has no sense of urgency. People get nicer watches that way, even if it feels like it's never going to arrive.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

No money was taken up front and he has no obligations to us.
When it drops, it drops and we try to lock one down.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@Gisae My Traska Freediver grey dial watch is FANTASTIC.
I can't speak about any of the other models, but can't let your comment just go unchecked.
--
Also, it's done when it's done is an o.k. approach for some things.
But the interested party likes to know about how long it will be.
It makes it A LOT easier to be patient and wait for something,
IF you are given an accurate idea and estimate about how long it will take
and what the issue is that is causing the delay.
Think about a plane on the runway waiting to take-off.
Everyone is told a time for take-off. And then it doesn't.
You can use your imagination, but if the pilot is upfront with everyone
about what is causing the delay and about how much longer it will take
before we take-off, the passengers will be A LOT more comfortable and patient waiting, than if he says nothing...
or says a 1/2 hour delay, and now it is over an hour delayed already.
If some guy near you told you 
"what's the problem...we will take-off, when we take-off"
I don't think his comment would be appreciated.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Maybe he just doesn't have any good news to share so as the saying goes....


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@SKYWATCH007 What saying is that?

I've heard of "no news is good news" which doesn't apply here...
since it is more an answer for a different scenario, like:
"hey, is the big baseball game cancelled today?"

And I've heard of
"if you don't have anything nice to say, don't saying anything at all"
which doesn't apply here either...since it means that one shouldn't badmouth people or insult them.

But I haven't heard of the saying you must be referring to:
"if you have no good news to share, then leave the people who are waiting hanging
with no clear communication or explanation"
That's a new one for me!

Again, imagine the delayed flight scenario.
Everyone would want the pilot to clearly communicate with us, 
and not just be silent...
even if it wasn't such good news.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> @SKYWATCH007 What saying is that?
> 
> I've heard of "no news is good news" which doesn't apply here...
> since it is more an answer for a different scenario, like:
> ...


I was referring to the "if you have nothing good to say." I just thought of it in the context of no good news, so just don't say anything lol. 

As for the aircraft scenario, it's much different than this. The pilot is REQUIRED by law to communicate with the passengers. I wasn't going to be "that guy" until you started getting all antsy here.

Also, if Jason doesn't have an eta from the suppliers, then he cannot give us any news anyways. 

PS if you're fed up with waiting, just take a hike one more for us.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I'm not antsy and I'm not waiting.
I do think, like several others, that more communication would be better,
especially when things are delayed past expectations.

I only commented on your post, 
because I don't think there is a saying for this situation
(which you now agree that there really isn't).
I apologize if my comments came off as being argumentative.
I'm not interested in any kind of back-and-forth argument or whatever,
so I will just leave it at that...and not respond on this issue further.


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

TBH, he probably gets fewer complaints when he doesn't provide estimated release dates than when he does.

Obviously his production is fluid and supply chains are outside his direct control, and therefor release dates are inherently unpredictable.

If he genuinely doesn't know when they'll be ready for release, I'd rather he not pretend that there's a timeline and then see that timeline perpetually pushed back.

To complete the metaphor: This plane has no need to land. It hasn't taken off yet. No one has even boarded, because no one has bought a ticket.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Knoc said:


> No money was taken up front and he has no obligations to us.
> When it drops, it drops and we try to lock one down.


I agree to most of that. But running a business means you should have some obligations. He seems to care greatly for the quality of his watches and the price at which they cost, to his own detriment at many times. I find that very admirable. I just wish he would drop some type of dialog, email blast, instgram post, drop a message here, something that shows he understands people are waiting for his product. It takes little effort to deliver any type of update, And anyone in this space knows people like to be kept informed and updated. I am fine waiting for watches I have done it many times. He's missed his own deadlines and basically just gone silent,I just hope he's first "ok" and second lets the fanbase know what's going on with the watch time line.


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

I'd rather wait, even if it's a year, for the perfect watch that will hopefully be with me for the rest of my life. I also understand that waiting is difficult for most. If you made the decision to spend your hard earned money on something new you would rather have it yesterday than tomorrow. There are many brands that can do that for you. Halios is just not one of them.



watchman600 said:


> @Gisae My Traska Freediver grey dial watch is FANTASTIC.
> I can't speak about any of the other models, but can't let your comment just go unchecked.


Maybe a bit of explanation is in place. My kickstarter summiteer had a few issues. The main one being double brushing on the lugs after it was done wrong in the factory and refinished later on. It was "within factory tolerances" though. It seemed to me that the released was a bit rushed and they accepted some imperfections along the way. As someone with an unhealthy dose of OCD I cannot unsee that.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Gisae said:


> I'd rather wait, even if it's a year, for the perfect watch that will hopefully be with me for the rest of my life. I also understand that waiting is difficult for most. If you made the decision to spend your hard earned money on something new you would rather have it yesterday than tomorrow. There are many brands that can do that for you. Halios is just not one of them.
> 
> 
> Maybe a bit of explanation is in place. My kickstarter summiteer had a few issues. The main one being double brushing on the lugs after it was done wrong in the factory and refinished later on. It was "within factory tolerances" though. It seemed to me that the released was a bit rushed and they accepted some imperfections along the way. As someone with an unhealthy dose of OCD I cannot unsee that.


I also got a Gen3 Freediver Mint and the steel had some dark areas on the case. The bezel also had a lot of back-play. I reached out and returned it with no problems. About a week ago, I picked up a Venturer during a trade and to me it's a really well built all around everyday watch. The main disappointment to me is the packaging(a cardboard paper box) but, I would rather have the company spend it's money on the watch itself.


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

A bit of entitlement creeping into this thread. It's a watch, unplug the internet and go spend your holiday time with family.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Discord stuff:


----------



## ksanksan (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)

Latest email from Jason


----------



## blackbezel (Apr 7, 2021)

WizardofWatch said:


> Latest email from Jason
> View attachment 17071682


Thanks for the update. Can I ask how you got the email? Did you inquire, or which list is it sent to? I signed up for SF IV updates late 2021/early 2022 if I recall well, but haven't gotten any message


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)

blackbezel said:


> Thanks for the update. Can I ask how you got the email? Did you inquire, or which list is it sent to? I signed up for SF IV updates late 2021/early 2022 if I recall well, but haven't gotten any message


I honestly don’t remember signing up for anything recently. Maybe this one was only sent out to those waiting for the pink dial SFIVs.


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

WizardofWatch said:


> Latest email from Jason
> View attachment 17071682



Getting ready to scalp some more watches?


----------



## yellowfury (Aug 28, 2019)

WizardofWatch said:


> I honestly don’t remember signing up for anything recently. Maybe this one was only sent out to those waiting for the pink dial SFIVs.


yes it should’ve been only on the pink list. I got this email as well and I have a pink seaforth order.


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)

yellowfury said:


> yes it should’ve been only on the pink list. I got this email as well and I have a pink seaforth order.


Yeah, you are right. I have the pink on preorder as well. I went for the SS bezel. Which one did you go for?


----------



## yellowfury (Aug 28, 2019)

WizardofWatch said:


> Yeah, you are right. I have the pink on preorder as well. I went for the SS bezel. Which one did you go for?


I went with the diver. I just like the black and pink combo.


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

Lucky gents!


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)

yellowfury said:


> I went with the diver. I just like the black and pink combo.


Nice! That was my first choice as well. But then my wife saw the watch and liked it a lot! So went with the fixed bezel thinking it will make it more versatile to be worn by both! 😬


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

WizardofWatch said:


> Nice! That was my first choice as well. But then my wife saw the watch and liked it a lot! So went with the fixed bezel thinking it will make it more versatile to be worn by both! 😬


Did I miss something? I don't see the pre-order for the new SF being open........


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)

KingKF1221 said:


> Did I miss something? I don't see the pre-order for the new SF being open........


Nope. This was from the pink SFIV lottery. If selected, one had to select from a choice of bezels.


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

WizardofWatch said:


> Nope. This was from the pink SFIV lottery. If selected, one had to select from a choice of bezels.


got it thanks!


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

^ Nah - i think those updates were just for the PINK dial variant.
Regular SF IV - No drops yet.


----------



## HSS (Sep 24, 2016)

Latest email on pink SFIV preorders:

_Good morning!

Dials have landed and assembly has begun! I will be ending each sentence in this update with an excalamation mark to properly convey my elation!

My goal is to have all of them shipped by the end of December, but realistically and regrettably your SFIV will likely arrive after Christmas (not excited about this at all, but you're still getting an exclamation mark)!


Regards!

Jason Lim
HALIOS Watches Ltd._


----------



## yellowfury (Aug 28, 2019)

Get hype


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

New seaforth is officially born


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

From Discord:


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Hmm the pink looks lighter more pale than what I had imagined maybe it's the lighting


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

AVS_Racing said:


> Hmm the pink looks lighter more pale than what I had imagined maybe it's the lighting


I thought that as well


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

I really do like the look of the pink dial. It also looks nice witout the bezel.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Knoc said:


> From Discord:
> 
> View attachment 17112847


This looks brilliant


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

The little raised ridge on the edges of the rubber strap is a small, but very welcome change. The old completely smooth ones looked cheap.


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

I want to like it, but I can't see past the bezel--it just looks cheap to me. Maybe in person it's better?


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Well hello there


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

It looks like it wears a little larger, maybe due to the indices pushed up against the bezel?


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

Looks great  As usual Jason seems to have nailed down the perfect shade of pink.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

AVS_Racing said:


> Well hello there
> 
> View attachment 17118450
> 
> ...


Congratulations. I love the pink. And that blue next to it is fantastic as well


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

The new markers work brilliantly and the blue lume is 😍
That one ti or steel?


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Yes the pink is very hard to capture by camera. It's a ti, I think it's the first time I've had a polished ti watch as some of the surfaces are polished. It pretty much looks SS unless I look closely and it looks less shiny silver and more grey. Also the brushed surfaces has that more light grippy feel when you run your hand on it like other ti watches and not as smooth as brushed ss.


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)

AVS_Racing said:


> Well hello there
> 
> View attachment 17118450
> 
> ...


The pink looks amazing! Can't wait for mine now! How did you get yours' as destro though?!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Congrats! 

The new indices look great and that lume ain’t too shabby!


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

WizardofWatch said:


> The pink looks amazing! Can't wait for mine now! How did you get yours' as destro though?!


I’m pretty sure people have stated in the past that once you place an order, you can email Jason and request a destro mod.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

lehippi said:


> I’m pretty sure people have stated in the past that once you place an order, you can email Jason and request a destro mod.


Correct


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

lehippi said:


> I’m pretty sure people have stated in the past that once you place an order, you can email Jason and request a destro mod.


Does it just require the dial set 180 degrees from normal, or are there other mods to make it destro?


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

Robotaz said:


> Does it just require the dial set 180 degrees from normal, or are there other mods to make it destro?


Not sure, probably would be best to ask on the seaforth forum or just email Jason directly.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Robotaz said:


> Does it just require the dial set 180 degrees from normal, or are there other mods to make it destro?


Just set the dial 180. Can do it with most time only watches.


----------



## yellowfury (Aug 28, 2019)

Got mine in today. SS Diver.


----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)

Here’s my three.


----------



## PartyBees (Jul 19, 2019)

bjespo said:


> Here’s my three.
> 
> View attachment 17126384


Thanks for sharing. What are your thoughts on the changes?


----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)

PartyBees said:


> Thanks for sharing. What are your thoughts on the changes?


I like the drilled lugs and I think the diver bezel with all the markings look good on the pink face. I think I still like the look of my pastel blue dial and bezel the best.


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)

Mine got delivered today. Perfect way to end the year!


----------



## mijodonn (Jan 22, 2018)

Something in the water with pastel blue Seaforths. There have been at least four of them on sale here and on Reddit in the past week. Usually they’re pretty rare on the secondary market. The sole no-date, 12-hr bezel got snatched up in minutes, of course. Good news for buyers.


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

mijodonn said:


> Something in the water with pastel blue Seaforths. There have been at least four of them on sale here and on Reddit in the past week. Usually they’re pretty rare on the secondary market. The sole no-date, 12-hr bezel got snatched up in minutes, of course. Good news for buyers.


Probably being dumped before the release of the new pastel seaforths.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

It's most certainly pink.......cotton candy, baby girl, Pepto Bismol pink! First day wearing the titanium fixie.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

I thought I wanted to try for a blue one. But the blue lume has me thinking black now...


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I didn't think much of the lume when I ordered, I thought it was gonna be c3 by looking at the pearl whitish lume in the light, but I was surprised when I first lumed it up and it was bgw9, it's decently strong too as bgw9 doesn't have the initial burn of c3


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

AVS_Racing said:


> I didn't think much of the lume when I ordered, I thought it was gonna be c3 by looking at the pearl whitish lume in the light, but I was surprised when I first lumed it up and it was bgw9, it's decently strong too as bgw9 doesn't have the initial burn of c3


Looking good 

Yah I thought this series was going to be c3 too. 

How would you compare in brightness the solid globolight lume markers to say the traditional applied and filled markers?

About the same?


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Per Discord, first round of email invites seem to be going out!

Sent from my SM-G998W using Tapatalk


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Knoc said:


> Per Discord, first round of email invites seem to be going out!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998W using Tapatalk


Update









Sent from my SM-G998W using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I haven't really done a longevity test but the initial burn is definitely strong, I would say at least as bright as c3 if not brighter. I think the new raised 3d lume definitely helps.


----------



## fuzzylemon (Dec 4, 2016)

Knoc said:


> Update
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Has anybody got a email? Just curious. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

fuzzylemon said:


> Has anybody got a email? Just curious.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did. Not good timing for my finances at the moment but, as they say, you can't afford NOT to buy a watch from Jason when you have the opportunity.


----------



## David76 (Dec 24, 2015)

Does anyone get an email from Jason??? It didn't come to me, but is it a lottery system again??


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

David76 said:


> Does anyone get an email from Jason??? It didn't come to me, but is it a lottery system again??


Not really a lottery. It appears that he started keeping a list of people a while back with the info about what configuration they want.

If you've never received an email from him asking what build you want, you might not be on the Seaforth 4 list. Or he just might not have gotten to you yet. But try emailing him directly and include your metal, bezel and color preference. There will be several rounds of production happening.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

I received my order (Sapphire Diver, Titanium), but the caseback does not identity the material and the colouring is fairly subtle.
I imagine weight would be the best way to confirm... 

Jason's page lists 
*WEIGHT:* 80g with strap attached

... but does not say which variation that pertains to...

I measured my SFIV on the stock rubber = *76g*

Anyone else have any measurements to compare?

I am guessing a Stainless Steel with sapphire bezel is at least in the mid 80's
Thanks!


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

92gli said:


> Not really a lottery. It appears that he started keeping a list of people a while back with the info about what configuration they want.
> 
> If you've never received an email from him asking what build you want, you might not be on the Seaforth 4 list. Or he just might not have gotten to you yet. But try emailing him directly and include your metal, bezel and color preference. There will be several rounds of production happening.


This is so frustrating. I was 90% sure I was on the email list, but have sent Jason 2-3 separate emails to confirm it over the past six months. Not one single response and clearly not on the list based on what I'm reading.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

NS1 said:


> This is so frustrating. I was 90% sure I was on the email list, but have sent Jason 2-3 separate emails to confirm it over the past six months. Not one single response and clearly not on the list based on what I'm reading.


You're not the only one. I thought I was on the list too...


----------



## Klip88 (Nov 20, 2020)

Slant said:


> You're not the only one. I thought I was on the list too...


Samsies!


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

AVS_Racing said:


> I haven't really done a longevity test but the initial burn is definitely strong, I would say at least as bright as c3 if not brighter. I think the new raised 3d lume definitely helps.
> 
> View attachment 17130848
> 
> ...


Nice family portrait !


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

I'll post again when I get the order link. But the email says the configurations are going to be pre selected based on what you told him. If that's truly the case I'm not jeopardizing my spot by switching from blue to black.
I initially asked for Ti/fixed/blue.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

92gli said:


> I'll post again when I get the order link. But the email says the configurations are going to be pre selected based on what you told him. If that's truly the case I'm not jeopardizing my spot by switching from blue to black.
> I initially asked for Ti/fixed/blue.


Maybe here lies my problem. When I subscribed, I was never asked about my config preference. Guess I was never on "the list". This is not the first time this happened to me with Halios as I also _almost_ missed out on a previous Seaforth release. I had to email Jason after I heard peeps were getting payment request emails while I wasn't.


----------



## blackbezel (Apr 7, 2021)

Slant said:


> Maybe here lies my problem. When I subscribed, I was never asked about my config preference. Guess I was never on "the list". This is not the first time this happened to me with Halios as I also _almost_ missed out on a previous Seaforth release. I had to email Jason after I heard peeps were getting payment request emails while I wasn't.


Yes, I think it's been the same for me. Subscribed for SF IV updates late 2021 if I remember correctly. And had I been able to pick a preferred spec then, it would've been pink Ti fixed bezel. That's not an option anymore, so I might skip this round entirely


----------



## FortunateSon11 (Oct 7, 2016)

I’m in the same boat. I signed up for the list way back in the beginning but was never asked for a preferred configuration….


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

FortunateSon11 said:


> I’m in the same boat. I signed up for the list way back in the beginning but was never asked for a preferred configuration….


+1... if this is true, very disappointing.


----------



## kiwi.bloke (May 8, 2013)

I suspect there will be quite a few pissed off potential buyers. I’ve missed out since the GMT cock up. Been on a ’list’ ever since!


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

I was under the assumption that signing up for SF IV notifications on his website was the way to get on this apparent list of his. Now it seems that it's not? I emailed Jason earlier to confirm if I was on the SF IV list, or if he could add me to this list, but I have yet to receive a response back about it. I'm not sure why he opted to go with such a vague, mysterious way of allocating the SF IV for potential buyers. Why not stick with the pre-ordering system he had with the Fairwind and SF III?


----------



## FortunateSon11 (Oct 7, 2016)

TheJubs said:


> I was under the assumption that signing up for SF IV notifications on his website was the way to get on this apparent list of his. Now it seems that it's not? I emailed Jason earlier to confirm if I was on the SF IV list, or if he could add me to this list, but I have yet to receive a response back about it. I'm not sure why he opted to go with such a vague, mysterious way of allocating the SF IV for potential buyers. Why not stick with the pre-ordering system he had with the Fairwind and SF III?


Agreed.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Paid up. Invoice came with configuration pre-selected.


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

92gli said:


> Paid up. Invoice came with configuration pre-selected.


Same for me. Now the wait 🙂


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

92gli said:


> Paid up. Invoice came with configuration pre-selected.





SebM said:


> Same for me. Now the wait 🙂


Congrats! What variants that you guys select?


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Ti, fixed, blue


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

92gli said:


> Ti, fixed, blue


That’s the configuration I wanted about 2 years ago. I decided on SS, diver and Bahama. So much for my plan on only one watch this year. I didn’t think I would be selected.


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

Artbrz said:


> Congrats! What variants that you guys select?


SS, fixed, blue. Maybe Jason is just starting assembling the blue dials with fixed bezel. Hopefully you'll all get an invite soon if you chose another configuration.


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

SebM said:


> SS, fixed, blue. Maybe Jason is just starting assembling the blue dials with fixed bezel. Hopefully you'll all get an invite soon if you chose another configuration.


Thanks! Got the invoice and completed the purchase today. Got the SS diver Bahama yellow. Very excited!


----------



## FortunateSon11 (Oct 7, 2016)

All of you who have received invoices so far: were all of you asked initially (when you first subscribed to the list) what your preferred configurations were? Or did that come about more recently? 

I’m still somewhat perplexed by this process…


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

FortunateSon11 said:


> All of you who have received invoices so far: were all of you asked initially (when you first subscribed to the list) what your preferred configurations were? Or did that come about more recently?
> 
> I’m still somewhat perplexed by this process…


I signed up for the list in the spring. When he announced the pink dial lottery (September?), I sent him an email asking for confirmation he had me on the list. He replied that he did and asked me to send my choices.

This is an additional weak theory, and I don't think it SHOULD matter, but my insta account name and email address are basically the same. I've posted pics of the Unis I've bought quite a bit and he liked many of the posts. He certainly has enough fans around BC that promote him, but maybe I got on his radar and it helped. (I never owned a halios until I bought 2 Unis).


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

Same here. I signed up to be on the list around April 2021. I emailed to confirm subscription around October last year because he changed it from a flood gate purchase to lottery. Got an email back regarding preference for the drawing. I don’t post on Instagram only on WUS and discord.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

I think what's frustrating me even more than all this secrecy and uncertainty about whether I am or am not on the list is the fact that Jason has not responded to even one email asking for confirmation I'm on the list in the past 4-5 months. If he's got some secret intention to freeze the list and not add any more names or some other plan to add names to the list again later, announce it. Respond to an email. Blowing off your customers is kind of rude. This is leaving a really bitter taste in my mouth about Halios.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ maybe try another email, I've had important emails that keeps getting rejected by my email, not even in spam box, and this is with multiple forwards and resends from different accounts.


----------



## time+tide (Sep 24, 2020)

Dang, seeing all this still leaves a bad taste even though I already blew my watch budget and was not going to purchase a Halios. i see Rolex type treatment here and will no longer even plan a purchase of a Halios.


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

Always thought Halios Bluering was best looking diver I ever seen.

Now crazy insane lunatics want $1200 for it used.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^^ maybe try another email, I've had important emails that keeps getting rejected by my email, not even in spam box, and this is with multiple forwards and resends from different accounts.


I've previously used the contact method via the Halios website and sent him two emails as well in the past 4-6 months. I sent the third email yesterday and did the contact method via the Halios website yesterday (again). Still nothing. Crickets.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

time+tide said:


> Dang, seeing all this still leaves a bad taste even though I already blew my watch budget and was not going to purchase a Halios. i see Rolex type treatment here and will no longer even plan a purchase of a Halios.


You're Canadian. He'll definitely respond to your email. If you're in BC and on insta you get one free as a government benefit. You didn't know?


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

Some news from Jason from the discord server

130 email invites sent for invite #1 in Jan (invite #2 will be sent out at end of Jan)
For January production numbers: over 1k
February production numbers : another 1k


















Addressing the SF email list:








Misc










I doubt all 10k people who signed up are interested enough to buy... but I do hope he makes more than just 2k seaforths, if I'm not mistaken the production quantity for Gen 3 was just under 4k.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

As an aside - I'd love to know the technical difference between Chinese assembly and swiss assembly procedures. I've never seen that mentioned before.


----------



## Z engineer (Mar 4, 2017)

92gli said:


> the technical difference between Chinese assembly and Swiss assembly procedures


Regardless of the differences, both failed to meet Halios' standards. Even the Swiss... what's going on in the world?! I'm more interested in how thát happened. 😆


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Z engineer said:


> Regardless of the differences, both failed to meet Halios' standards. Even the Swiss... what's going on in the world?! I'm more interested in how thát happened. 😆


I don't believe he ever had anything assembled in either country (I don't know about his early models). He's talking about procedural differences HE'S used recently.


----------



## FortunateSon11 (Oct 7, 2016)

lehippi said:


> Some news from Jason from the discord server
> 
> 130 email invites sent for invite #1 in Jan (invite #2 will be sent out at end of Jan)
> For January production numbers: over 1k
> ...


Interesting - thank you for posting this.


----------



## nebulight (May 13, 2009)

I naively was thinking back when the 4 was introduced that I'd buy two (black with dive bezel and yellow with fixed). I'll be extremely lucky to get just one. There is always series 5-6-7-8 🙃


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

You guys with the pinks - did they come with 2 straps?


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ Rubber and a Suede I believe


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

92gli said:


> You guys with the pinks - did they come with 2 straps?


All of the pinks came on Halios-branded black rubber straps with a steel or titanium buckle depending on which case you ordered. They're a bit different than the old natural rubber straps that came on the previous Seaforths. My best guess is that it's vulcanized rubber as opposed to FKM and that they are not made by Biwi. They have quick-release. 

Jason mentioned that everyone got a second strap. Some were Halios-branded suede made by Fluco. He ran out of those. Everyone else (me included) got an unbranded khaki-ish colored NATO with a weave like those Crown and Buckle Chevron straps. Best I can tell, the hardware on the NATO is steel even though my SF is Ti.


----------



## Kakemonster (Mar 20, 2019)

I signed up for seaforth IV a long time ago, but for some reason I am in the pink dial notification list. Can't remember actually signing up for the pink. I tried to change to Bahama yellow, but it does not seem to be possible in preference options. I doubt I'll be picked from the draw anyway. Been on list for various Halios models for several years and nothing so far.


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

lehippi said:


> Looks great  As usual Jason seems to have nailed down the perfect shade of pink.


I totally agree. I can't wait to get on the SF IV pre-preorder


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

Kakemonster said:


> I signed up for seaforth IV a long time ago, but for some reason I am in the pink dial notification list. Can't remember actually signing up for the pink. I tried to change to Bahama yellow, but it does not seem to be possible in preference options. I doubt I'll be picked from the draw anyway. Been on list for various Halios models for several years and nothing so far.


Did you get the chance to buy the pink or did I misunderstand?

In the email from Jason about ordering the pink he clearly stated that you could just email him if you wanted another configuration than pink.


----------



## Kakemonster (Mar 20, 2019)

Baramats said:


> Did you get the chance to buy the pink or did I misunderstand?
> 
> In the email from Jason about ordering the pink he clearly stated that you could just email him if you wanted another configuration than pink.


No, I didn't get the option to buy the pink as of yet (unless the mail somehow got lost in the spam filter). 

Good to know that you change the color if you wanted to.


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

Kakemonster said:


> No, I didn't get the option to buy the pink as of yet (unless the mail somehow got lost in the spam filter).
> 
> Good to know that you change the color if you wanted to.


I thought all the pink has been allocated. So did it state more pink will be available?


----------



## Sproughton (Nov 23, 2014)

Artbrz said:


> I thought all the pink has been allocated. So did it state more pink will be available?


My understanding is that all of the pink dials have been allocated in the SFIV run; they were done in smallish volumes as a test run.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ there's only 100 pinks


----------



## Kakemonster (Mar 20, 2019)

The pinks are amazing, but I don't think I could pull it off though. Hoping for more luck with the Bahama yellow draw😅


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

Hej Kakemonster!

yep, the pink is really an attention grabber and hard to just wear casually at work without it getting A LOT of attention.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm in the surprised camp I've purchased two halios before and signed up for everything seaforth but have not gotten any emails. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

JLS36 said:


> I'm in the surprised camp I've purchased two halios before and signed up for everything seaforth but have not gotten any emails.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


2-time Halios customer here as well. Based on lehippi's prior screenshot that I've re-attached below, guess there are bigger Halios supporters than us with measly 2 purchases...


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

The pink is actually very easy to wear, it's not super bright, it's more of a muted flat colour. I thought I'd it would be too much when I ordered too. I think yellow is way more in your face. And attention grabbing, I think the pink you really have to look at it to notice that it's pink, as it's more of a natural colour, Vs bright yellow, or pastel blue against the skin.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Wore the Ti Bubblicious on cheap canvas today.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

yinzburgher said:


> Wore the Ti Bubblicious on cheap canvas today.


Looks great

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

yinzburgher said:


> Wore the Ti Bubblicious on cheap canvas today.



Which canvas strap is that?


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

johnnywash1 said:


> Which canvas strap is that?


I need that too. Kinda looks like tweed.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Slant said:


> 2-time Halios customer here as well. Based on lehippi's prior screenshot that I've re-attached below, guess there are bigger Halios supporters than us with measly 2 purchases...


He's only sold 230 watches out of a couple thousand so far. It's far from over.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

johnnywash1 said:


> Which canvas strap is that?


They're really cheap straps from China. I got a bunch of them on eBay years ago for about $1 a piece....although I see the prices have since more than doubled lol. You can also find them on AliEx at closer to their original price. Not perfect, as you might imagine...but it's very hard to complain about these for the money spent. They're thicker and not near as stiff as those $20 straps that Barton and every other brand sells. If one of those companies fixed the minor issues with these, they would have a money-making hit product on their hands.










Nylon Canvas Camouflage Wristwatch Band Watch Strap Buckle Replacement 18-24mm# | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Nylon Canvas Camouflage Wristwatch Band Watch Strap Buckle Replacement 18-24mm# at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com







https://www.aliexpress.us/item/2255800273728943.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.main.87.546c2aa1Ch4e0z&algo_pvid=18b486a6-266c-4bc4-acd4-8e21084c78d8&algo_exp_id=18b486a6-266c-4bc4-acd4-8e21084c78d8-43&pdp_ext_f=%7B%22sku_id%22%3A%2210000001865086097%22%7D&pdp_npi=2%40dis%21USD%212.81%210.99%21%21%21%21%21%40212244c416730988962998448d0685%2110000001865086097%21sea&curPageLogUid=1rJEtq5bdkV7


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

I bought one. The "stone washed" look is the key. I've tried weathering and bleaching some of the barton straps but wasn't successful getting that look. Thicker than the Bartons is nice too.


----------



## David76 (Dec 24, 2015)

wore my seaforth pink...


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

New strap of the OG bahama yellow (excuse fingers).









Sent from my SM-S906B using Tapatalk


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Onedaydyl said:


> New strap of the OG bahama yellow (excuse fingers).
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Sorry, couldn't resist 😉


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

92gli said:


> View attachment 17144394
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist


That made me laugh. Now I feel such a clown! 

Sent from my SM-S906B using Tapatalk


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

So Halios does their ordering on their discord?


----------



## rainmkr26 (Jan 18, 2018)

zymphad said:


> So Halios does their ordering on their discord?


I don’t think ordering but there is some communication as Jason pops in every now and then


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

zymphad said:


> So Halios does their ordering on their discord?


No. Go back a page and read the thread


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## mijodonn (Jan 22, 2018)

What do the new owners (congrats!) think about the closer-spaced double index marker at 12:00 on the SFIV? On prior Seaforths, there is more of a gap between the two markers. On the SFIV, the pictures make it look as though they’re right next to each other, without a gap. It’s the design change that jumps out at me most. Curious about hands-on impressions.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

I recall the old double sticks 12 o'clock marker had QC issues on some watches where the 2 sticks were not 100% parallel to each other and were crooked. This new "no-gap" version looks to be a single piece so that would eliminate the previous QC issue, and looks to be a good design that achieves a similar style.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

A quick note to share that Jason confirmed I am on the list and he is still working through the list. We exchanged emails recently, so if you are a prior customer and have not heard anything, my suggestion is to reach out again.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I like the new design, there's more lume, where it sticks up above the applied markers, the old one is sunken within the marker.


----------



## PartyBees (Jul 19, 2019)

For those that have both or have gen I-III, if you had to choose between the new version or the previous version, which would you choose?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

If I’m choosing from scratch I’d go for a series 1-2 over a 4. 

While I like some of the changes as tweaking and iterating on the design in series 4, like the solid lume blocks and titanium, I think the original design is more cohesive. The series 4 leans tooly, which I like, but I’d prefer it to take that tooliness further to be better realized. 

That all said, I’m splitting hairs, and they are all handsome and well made across all series. Lots to appreciate and also impressive how much variety can be extracted from a core design


----------



## Thirdgenbird (Feb 21, 2015)

Really disappointed that I missed out on the pink dial lottery. Those things are hot.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

The first gen had a really sharp crown, I like the latest crown much better. I probably missed the conversation somewhere but any one know why we still don't have an official bracelet? The bracelet on the Universal and Fairwind is pretty good especially the clasp. Elegant, comfortable and easy to use.


----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)

I like the gen3 dials the best. The hour markers look cleaner with the blue glow vs green which makes them look almost yellow. Jason said the Seaforths are not meant to be worn on a bracelet and will never have one.


----------

